# Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices



## AAF Optimus (Dec 25, 2018)

Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:

Downloads & Updates Here:








						Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Realtek
					

OFFICIAL Repository for "AAF DCH Optimus Audio" Mods - Based in Realtek Driver - AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Realtek




					github.com
				




*Realtek USB Audio Support Enabled

Latest HDAUDIO Driver Version: 6.0.9452.1
Latest USB Driver Version: 6.3.9600.2347

Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose "Provider" is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "A-Volute", "AAF Optimus", etc in the "Sound, Video and Game Controllers", "Extensions", "Software Components" and "Audio Processing Objects" device categories.

DOWNLOAD SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 (UPDATED):*

*ORIGINAL INSTALLER (SFX WINRAR FILE)*

*ALTERNATIVE INSTALLER (REPACK BY ME - WITH PRESETS FOR HEADPHONES AND STEREO + AAF OPTIMUS PRESET)*


Spoiler: FEATURE PACK




*Realtek Interface*
*Realtek Audio Console (Universal)*

*Dolby Digital*
*DTS Interactive*
*Realtek Patch DDL/DTS*
*Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5*
*Creative Sound Blaster Connect:*
*360°*
*720°*
*Cinema 5*

*Creative Sound Blaster Connect 2:*
*360°*
*720°*

*Nahimic by AAF Optimus (Modified) (APO4 Only)*
*Sonic Studio 3 (ASUS ROG) (APO4 Only)*
*Support for Sonic Radar 3*
*Dolby*
*Dolby Atmos*
*Dolby Atmos Speaker System*
*Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming*

*DTS*
*DTS Studio Sound*
*DTS:X Ultra*
*DTS Sound Unbound*







Spoiler: X-FI MB5 EXTRA PRESETS
















In case Sound Blaster Connect doesn't work, download the tool below to solve the problem:
*KGA Automatic Configuration Download (Link Updated)*

Enjoy AAF Optimus Sound!!!


----------



## fxtreme (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi, i have b85m-hd3 gigabyte // *Alc887* audio codec. This codec *line-in *working with microsoft's win10 driver *24-bit* also working with in hackintosh osx *24-bit* & linux. But *gigabyte original driver or realtek latest driver not working 24-bit line-in, mic. *

*Guitar input need 24-bit line in with Realtek's ASIO.*

is this driver help me?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 25, 2018)

fxtreme said:


> Hi, i have b85m-hd3 gigabyte // *Alc887* audio codec. This codec *line-in *working with microsoft's win10 driver *24-bit* also working with in hackintosh osx *24-bit* & linux. But *gigabyte original driver or realtek latest driver not working 24-bit line-in, mic. *
> 
> *Guitar input need 24-bit line in with Realtek's ASIO.*
> 
> is this driver help me?


Yes. It already has an integrated ASIO driver.

@fxtreme If you still have difficulty, please provide a file below. Open the compressed file and copy rtkhdaud.dat to "%systemroot%\System32\drivers", replace it if it already exists and restart your computer.


----------



## fxtreme (Dec 25, 2018)

*24-bit line-in / 24-bit microphone working  Thank you.*


----------



## bluebusiness (Dec 25, 2018)

Works great man.

I can run Sound Blaster Connect flawless. It makes a big difference music/gaming/movies.

From HD Audio Manager/Realtek, the SounzReal EXP Settings are good too. OmnniSpeaker EXP and MP3+ sound nice.

To bad I can't chain Viper4Windows. Some convolvers you can use there are really good.

From Dolby, only the Dolby Atmos from App Store I can get to run in concurrence.
Dolby Atmos Sound System or any other I tried, always problem accessing the driver.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 26, 2018)

Sound Blaster X 720º skips during install. Only Connect and Alchemy installs.
ALC892 here.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Sound Blaster X 720º skips during install. Only Connect and Alchemy installs.
> ALC892 here.


Link for Sound BlasterX 720°
BXVS_PCAPP_L13_3_2_15_0.exe


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 26, 2018)

@Alan Finote
Can you making SRS/DTS/Dolby Audio/Dolby Atmos/Harman making for all windows?
Beacuse I failed last year by making off these, it haded no sound 
And the chinese link from that period is unavailble from now... 
I had from portions from Dj Urko's mod given and failed


----------



## bluebusiness (Dec 26, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> Can you making SRS/DTS/Dolby Audio/Dolby Atmos/Harman making for all windows?
> Beacuse I failed last year by making off these, it haded no sound
> And the chinese link from that period is unavailble from now...
> I had from portions from Dj Urko's mod given and failed


Check other threads, e.g. with APO Driver


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 26, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Link for Sound BlasterX 720°
> BXVS_PCAPP_L13_3_2_15_0.exe


I only get this:


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 26, 2018)

Can you please add support for ALC1150 codec?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 26, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Can you please add support for ALC1150 codec?


Already supported


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 26, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Already supported
> View attachment 113405



Awesome! Giving this a try when I get home!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> I only get this:


Did you get any errors during the installation?


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 26, 2018)

Anyway you can make a zip or rar based file? Exe are fine but it gets on my nerves and I dont have a good VM setup to try it just yet.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 26, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Did you get any errors during the installation?


Nope, installs fine, without any errors.


----------



## fxtreme (Dec 27, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> I only get this:


manually add --> device manager / sound / double click on realtek..  / update driver / browse my computer... / let me pick from a list .. /  select *Realtek Advanced HD audio ....*

(alc887: i manually added, old driver updated. installation not auto update to my old driver. )


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 27, 2018)

@xkm1948 Your *ZIP *File
Here


----------



## Bernec (Dec 27, 2018)

Does this work on MSI B350M Pro VD PLUS ? Audio is: Realtek® ALC887 Codec 

Link to the board: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-PRO-VD-PLUS/Specification


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 27, 2018)

fxtreme said:


> manually add --> device manager / sound / double click on realtek..  / update driver / browse my computer... / let me pick from a list .. /  select *Realtek Advanced HD audio ....*
> 
> (alc887: i manually added, old driver updated. installation not auto update to my old driver. )


Tried that, same result.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 27, 2018)

bernek2018 said:


> Does this work on MSI B350M Pro VD PLUS ? Audio is: Realtek® ALC887 Codec
> 
> Link to the board: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-PRO-VD-PLUS/Specification


Yes it works.



GoldenX said:


> I only get this:


Try this tweak (Requires .NET Framework 4 or higher)

1° - Exit Sound BlasterX 720°
2° - Unzip the entire folder "Licensing" inside the compressed file and run GenKGA.exe (if necessary, disable your antivirus TEMPORARILY)
3° - Start Sound BlasterX 720° again.

If you still can not, try upgrading the Sound BlasterX 720° version through this *LINK*. (Remember: during installation, uncheck the Audio Driver option in the program installer).

Post your result.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 27, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes it works.
> 
> 
> Try this tweak (Requires .NET Framework 4 or higher)
> ...


Will do, give me some time.
Thanks.


----------



## kcajjones (Dec 28, 2018)

I've just tried this driver on my Asus Maximus V Gene with SuprmeFX III onboard audio. I believe it's a Realtek ALC892 Codec.
It works fine except the rear speakers don't work in analog 5.1 output and I can't see any Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect software for digital output.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 28, 2018)

Nope, same result.
Something I've noticed is that any moded driver disables the ability to reprogram the connectors.


----------



## Bernec (Dec 28, 2018)

For me it installed with no problems and everything seem to be working except VoiceMorph from "SoundBlaster Connect 2". When I try to enable it I hear some weird sounds like a laggy recording (maybe it supposed to be this way so you can actually hear yourself but the playback speed of the audio is very slow ... not sure).



Look cool tho ... and the "regular" audio drivers have some new options like "DTS Connect" and "SounzReal EXP" - dont know what this last one is tho 



This SounzReal EXP doesn't seem to be working ... I can't click on any buttons ! (the DTS Connect I think you need an optical connection to a DTS receiver or something). Is the driver correctly installed not sure how to check ...

I don't know sadly how to "test it" all to see if it really works but sound difference I've noticed really quick with some AudioTehnica M50X headphones !


----------



## leslyomg (Dec 29, 2018)

I've been using a mod driver + X-Fi MB5. Will this version created by you give me any improvement?


----------



## Bernec (Dec 29, 2018)

I've encountered some problems with games crashing when using voice morph or other features ... also the SoundBlaster Connect 2 settings get messed up after restart or randomly ...

Tested on two W10 Pro machines and it happened on both ... went and bought 2 gaming headsets and Dolby Atmos from windows store and call it a day ... don't know what the problem could be but instability hurts my gaming experience so I prefer to stay away from it.


----------



## leslyomg (Dec 29, 2018)

Can someone make a guide on how to configure everything? 
I guess I'm a little lost about it...

I cant even acess the mod panel... Can someone guide me on configuration?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 29, 2018)

leslyomg said:


> Can someone make a guide on how to configure everything?
> I guess I'm a little lost about it...
> 
> I cant even acess the mod panel... Can someone guide me on configuration?
> ...


Try to consult the audio settings of your system, because your GUI may not support it.



leslyomg said:


> I've been using a mod driver + X-Fi MB5. Will this version created by you give me any improvement?


If your MOD works properly, there is no need to upgrade.


----------



## tongerks (Dec 31, 2018)

same also for me . i cannot access the panel. here is my system. also voicemorph is not showing and im using usb mic.

gigabyte z370 gaming 7
windows 10
alc1220


----------



## musket (Jan 6, 2019)

My system: Gigabyte Z97-HD3 with an SPDIF bracket.

I want to use the SPDIF to output to my receiver for 5.1 sounds.

The official Realtek driver makes the SPDIF disappear and give the Realtek HD audio name instead. No sound through the SPDIF. Also the Realtek HD Audio manager does not detect the SPDIF. Only the analog audio ports. Strangely if I uninstall the Realtek driver, the name becomes Digital Audio SPDIF but Windows 10 will change it back to Realtek HD Audio sooner than I can have the chance to test if the sound works.

I'm confused as hell. If I uninstall the Realtek audio driver via Control Panel in Windows 10, do I have to run some registry commands to wipe it clean?

I have also disabled automatic Windows driver updates.

So with the above drivers from Alan, can I just run it over whatever I have installed? No need to uninstall first?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 6, 2019)

musket said:


> My system: Gigabyte Z97-HD3 with an SPDIF bracket.
> 
> I want to use the SPDIF to output to my receiver for 5.1 sounds.
> 
> ...


Do not uninstall that provided driver. Instead use the update driver via device manager to load the stock Microsoft drivers. I also have that annoyance where addotional outputs are unavailable via Realtek drivers.
Then use APO driver over that stock driver to load DDL/DTS Connect.


----------



## musket (Jan 6, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Do not uninstall that provided driver. Instead use the update driver via device manager to load the stock Microsoft drivers. I also have that annoyance where addotional outputs are unavailable via Realtek drivers.
> Then use APO driver over that stock driver to load DDL/DTS Connect.



Stock driver meaning the generic HD audio driver? I have read somewhere that loading this sometimes will solve the problem. I will try this first then try Alan's driver.


----------



## sourav (Jan 7, 2019)

having this problem...using https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/H370-AORUS-GAMING-3-rev-10#sp this mobo...isn't it compatible?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 7, 2019)

musket said:


> Stock driver meaning the generic HD audio driver? I have read somewhere that loading this sometimes will solve the problem. I will try this first then try Alan's driver.


Yes, Microsoft High Definition Audio Driver. I use Alanfox2000's APO Driver over that.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 7, 2019)

sourav said:


> having this problem...using https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/H370-AORUS-GAMING-3-rev-10#sp this mobo...isn't it compatible?


It is compatible with any motherboard that contains a Realtek audio chip.


----------



## musket (Jan 7, 2019)

Just  realised my cable with the bracket is not set up right. The Z97-HD3 has a 2-pin SPDIF out header. The bracket is 3 pin. I was just connecting the the SPDIF info and Ground cable to the motherboard. This is apparently OK for Co-axial but I need to wire the 5V cable to a USB pin to supply the optical output. 

The above driver probably works although Windows keep showing the Jack information as Internal ATAPI connector. 

Will update.....


----------



## leslyomg (Jan 7, 2019)

I dont know whats better: 720º or Xfi 5


----------



## RedPete (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi Alan,

Thank you for the driver and application - RealtekDriver720, I have applied it directly to a clean Windows 10 x64 build.

The driver installs and seems to work, although I don't see options for configuring anything other than stereo in the Creative Sound BlasterX 720 ° suite.

I am trying to obtain Dolby Digital output from the optical S/DPIF.

I don't seem to have any Realtek drivers installed afterwards either, should I be doing something else in addition to installing your package - RealtekDriver720

My Motherboard utilises the ALC1220-VB Enhance chip and is a Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Ultra.

Kind regards,

Peter.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 7, 2019)

RedPete said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Thank you for the driver and application - RealtekDriver720, I have applied it directly to a clean Windows 10 x64 build.
> 
> ...


Check the audio properties of your system and you will see more options (SounzRealEXP and Sound Alive).



leslyomg said:


> I dont know whats better: 720º or Xfi 5


720°


----------



## leslyomg (Jan 7, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Check the audio properties of your system and you will see more options (SounzRealEXP and Sound Alive).
> 
> 
> 720°


Why?



leslyomg said:


> Why?


So maybe I update the windows to the latest version and install this AIO again


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 7, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> So maybe I update the windows to the latest version and install this AIO again


Right-click the audio icon, and then click Sounds.
Then click the Playback tab and go to Speakers. Double click. Ready!


----------



## leslyomg (Jan 7, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Right-click the audio icon, and then click Sounds.
> Then click the Playback tab and go to Speakers. Double click. Ready!


Most features didnt work for me, being unavailable all the time.
Anyway, this AIO would give me a better benefit for Tidal MQA? I'm actually using this mod and software: https://www.pxb.net.br/comunidade/i...-realtek-por-um-sound-blaster-x-fi-mb5.30589/


----------



## sourav (Jan 7, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> It is compatible with any motherboard that contains a Realtek audio chip.



but check the attached pic...it cant detect the audio device


----------



## tongerks (Jan 8, 2019)

tongerks said:


> same also for me . i cannot access the panel. here is my system. also voicemorph is not showing and im using usb mic.
> 
> gigabyte z370 gaming 7
> windows 10
> alc1220View attachment 113708



any one wants to help??!!!!!!


----------



## leslyomg (Jan 8, 2019)

This AIO can handle MQA?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 8, 2019)

tongerks said:


> same also for me . i cannot access the panel. here is my system. also voicemorph is not showing and im using usb mic.
> 
> gigabyte z370 gaming 7
> windows 10
> alc1220View attachment 113708


try disable front panel jack detect in realtek gui

Fixing SounzRealEXP / VoizRealEXP User Interface


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 9, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Fixing SounzRealEXP / VoizRealEXP User Interface


*FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Fixed SounzReal | VoizReal User Interface*
*Added support for 24bit in record endpoints*
*Link to Download **Here*


----------



## Neoony (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> *FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Fixed SounzReal | VoizReal User Interface*
> *Added support for 24bit in record endpoints*
> *Link to Download **Here*




*Solved, read "Edit" below.*
Hello.

I tried this one on Realtek on board ASUS Crosshair VI Hero:


> ROG SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HWiNFO64
> ...



Installation was fine. I had to manually change the driver used in windows device manager though.
Iam using Spdif Optical cable and using 5.1, But if I choose Dolby Digital Live 5.1 in windows sounds:


Spoiler: Image










I only get this error and it jumps back to 2 channel:


Spoiler: Error











Same in the HD Audio Manager in Control Panel.

I tried also checking all the options in "Supported formats", didnt help.
When trying the test notes in "Supported formats", it seems to work ok for DTS and Dolby Digital and I can hear it and so does my receiver show up as 5.1

I also tried reinstalling the driver. No change.
Any ideas?


By the way, Until now, I was using a patch to get original realtek drivers to show up the 5.1 option in windows sounds. Without the patch on original realtek drivers there was never such option and 5.1 or DTS would only play if a Video player would set it for example. But many things depend on the windows setting to actually decide to use it.

*EDIT:*
Oh lol.

For some reason, after I installed it, the "Disable all sound effects" was checked and remained checked even after doing a completely clean realtek driver cleanup and reinstall the modded one.
After I unchecked it, I can use the 5.1 now. Had no idea this would disable 5.1






So it seems I got it working.
Still wish there was also the DTS option, but I can live without it 

EDIT2: However after the clean install, I dont have that HD Audio Manager in control panel anymore.
And also, "Sound Blaster connect 2" still only has "Stereo" speakers configuration in settings.
So I guess I cant really use any of the effects things.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 11, 2019)

Neoony said:


> EDIT2: However after the clean install, I dont have that HD Audio Manager in control panel anymore.
> And also, "Sound Blaster connect 2" still only has "Stereo" speakers configuration in settings.
> So I guess I cant really use any of the effects things.


Go to the Realtek Audio Manager and select the maximum setting for analog audio channels (5.1, 7.1, etc.), right-click the Sound BlasterX icon in the system tray and click Exit, after that it will start again via the Start menu > Sound Blaster Connect 2.


----------



## Neoony (Jan 11, 2019)

Yeah that does enable 5.1 in Sound Blaster Connect, but I think it only applies the effects for the Analog Outputs which I dont use. I use Realtek Digital Output (Optical cable). :/
Also DTS Connect is grayed out in Realtek HD Audio manager for the "Digital Output". All the different effects are only in the Analog "Speakers".
Iam not sure if this is expected behaviour?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 11, 2019)

I finally managed to integrate Dolby PCEE4 into my driver package. Ladies and gentlemen, your requests have been answered.













Coming soon to the forum.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 12, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I finally managed to integrate Dolby PCEE4 into my driver package. Ladies and gentlemen, your requests have been answered.
> View attachment 114411
> View attachment 114412
> View attachment 114413
> ...


Can you include also plus SRS and DTS?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 12, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Can you include also plus SRS and DTS?


I'll try to include.

New Realtek Audio Driver Released


Spoiler: Resources




Driver Updated Version to 6.0.1.8603
Support for 24bit in Record
Sound BlasterX 720°
Samsung Sound Alive
Realtek/Vienna SounzReal *NEW USER INTERFACE*
Realtek/Vienna VoizReal *NEW USER INTERFACE*
Realtek ASIO Driver
Dolby Digital Live
DTS Interactive
*NEW: Dolby PCEEv4 APO with Dolby Tuning and Profile Creator enabled in all endpoints (Analog, SPDIF, HDMI, etc.)*






Spoiler: Link to Download



HERE (MediaFire)





Spoiler: Images (Click to Expand)



































GOOD RESORT FOR ALL USERS


----------



## mdd45 (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a realtek alc1150 on an msi motherboard and i'm not getting any sound from optical out when installing these drivers. On older hacked drivers (version 2.71 using the A1 method and registry edit)  DTS  connect and DD live was working ok. Anything i should check? optical cable and receiver works fine with other devices.


----------



## Peterka31 (Jan 13, 2019)

Sooo... how can i uninstall this AIO driver like compeletely? Cause I installed it to check it, but i was not satisfied. And now I can't put it back into original state, because even tho I uninstalled yours, put back default windows, put back the original realtek before this... it does not work. the volume output is like half than before, in windows it shows outputs for 7.1, even tho they weren't there before. The left/right balance slider is not working correctly. When I boot the volume is like 10% (when slider is up on max) and volume goes up only if i move it a bit. So it ruined my system. Tell me what should i delete in registry or what to do to erase this mess?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 14, 2019)

Sadly this driver works poorly with Asus motherboards that have limited settings in their Realtek control panel. I can access some additional settings in the sound control panel, but they're nothing like the ones you have.


----------



## ScrooW (Jan 15, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I'll try to include.
> 
> New Realtek Audio Driver Released
> 
> ...




Alan, is it possible to make a modification so that when a plug (headphone) is connected to the front panel it is detected as headphones and not as speakers? I say this because my motherboard has an amplifier in the front output for HP's and when detected as speakers this amplification is lost.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sadly this driver works poorly with Asus motherboards that have limited settings in their Realtek control panel. I can access some additional settings in the sound control panel, but they're nothing like the ones you have.
> 
> View attachment 114536


Open the executable below. It will extract a new configuration file to try to change its Realtek Manager user interface. After that, you will need to restart your computer and, if necessary, run these processes:

```
"%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe"
"%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe"
```


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 15, 2019)

Unfortunately that didn't help at all 
Still stuck with the limited Asus control panel.

Also, as noted by someone else in this thread, the latest driver has quite low volumes, I've had to go up from using 20-30% volume to 80-90%, at least for the front headphone jack.
It might be related to the above post that they're being detected as speakers, rather than headphones, which wasn't the case in the previous release.


----------



## mdd45 (Jan 16, 2019)

mdd45 said:


> I have a realtek alc1150 on an msi motherboard and i'm not getting any sound from optical out when installing these drivers. On older hacked drivers (version 2.71 using the A1 method and registry edit)  DTS  connect and DD live was working ok. Anything i should check? optical cable and receiver works fine with other devices.




Latest drivers work fine also for me. It was something with one of my optical cables not being connected ok....


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 16, 2019)

mdd45 said:


> Latest drivers work fine also for me. It was something with one of my optical cables not being connected ok....


If Dolby PCEE4 is available on the optical output, test with Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive and you will realize that Dolby PCEE4 processes these audio signals.



mdd45 said:


> Latest drivers work fine also for me. It was something with one of my optical cables not being connected ok....


Here I have already changed Dolby PCEE4 (DAA v2, DHT v4) through DS1 (Dolby Digital Plus) in all endpoints. I'm making some more adjustments to the driver. I'll post more soon.

Here is the proof image:


----------



## BrutalSeverity (Jan 18, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I'll try to include.
> 
> New Realtek Audio Driver Released
> 
> ...



Wow! Excellent! I have an old Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 from 7 years ago, I connected it to my sound system and 4K TV to watch a movie -- works perfect! Both DTS-HD movies and Dolby movies come through with clear surround sound! You rock man! Great installer that does everything for you and just works!

Wish I could buy you a beer @Alan Finote ! Cheers!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 19, 2019)

BrutalSeverity said:


> Wow! Excellent! I have an old Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 from 7 years ago, I connected it to my sound system and 4K TV to watch a movie -- works perfect! Both DTS-HD movies and Dolby movies come through with clear surround sound! You rock man! Great installer that does everything for you and just works!
> 
> Wish I could buy you a beer @Alan Finote ! Cheers!


Thank You. Equally


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> If Dolby PCEE4 is available on the optical output, test with Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive and you will realize that Dolby PCEE4 processes these audio signals.
> 
> 
> Here I have already changed Dolby PCEE4 (DAA v2, DHT v4) through DS1 (Dolby Digital Plus) in all endpoints. I'm making some more adjustments to the driver. I'll post more soon.
> ...


When will be done this?
I'm really curious about this


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 19, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Unfortunately that didn't help at all
> Still stuck with the limited Asus control panel.
> 
> Also, as noted by someone else in this thread, the latest driver has quite low volumes, I've had to go up from using 20-30% volume to 80-90%, at least for the front headphone jack.
> It might be related to the above post that they're being detected as speakers, rather than headphones, which wasn't the case in the previous release.



unfortunately, the Realtek control panel interface is *HARDCODED*, based on Realtek ALCxxx chipset and hardware ID number, TheLostSwede.  you will *always* get an ASUS based Realtek control panel because you are using an ASUS motherboard and will never get the "classic" one like this.

and when I install ANY Realtek audio driver (modded or UNmodded) on a Gigabyte board (like the GA-78LMT-USB3 R2 board I have), I get THIS kind of Realtek control panel with a GIGABYTE logo on it. [hardware ID is "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A182", audio chip is ALC892]

AND even my friend's ASUS M5A78L-M LE/USB3 board uses this kind of Realtek control panel (hardware ID on his ASUS board is "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438576" - audio chip is ALC887)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 19, 2019)

Well, that's what I was afraid of, as the Asus one sucks donkey balls...
I guess they don't want to give their customers easy access to the advanced features.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 21, 2019)

I had to uninstall the latest version, as it kept crashing or rebooting my system if I unplugged my headphones. Not sure what's going on, but it seems like a pretty major bug.

*Edit: *Reverted to the first driver and not having any issues.


----------



## DjangoReinhardt (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello i have a weird issue when i start dolby application it says current version is 7.2.8000.17 but it needs 7.2.7000.4 what do i do to fix this?

Thanks for your work


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 21, 2019)

DjangoReinhardt said:


> Hello i have a weird issue when i start dolby application it says current version is 7.2.8000.17 but it needs 7.2.7000.4 what do i do to fix this?
> 
> Thanks for your work


Use this edition of Dolby Home Theater v4.


----------



## DjangoReinhardt (Jan 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Use this edition of Dolby Home Theater v4.


Thanks i tried but now it says cant start dolby audio driver even after i restarted my pc


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 21, 2019)

DjangoReinhardt said:


> Hello i have a weird issue when i start dolby application it says current version is 7.2.8000.17 but it needs 7.2.7000.4 what do i do to fix this?
> 
> Thanks for your work


Go to System32 and delete the following files: R4EEA64A.dll, R4EED64A.dll, R4EEG64A.dll, R4EEL64A.dll, R4EEP64A.dll. Then, restart your computer.


----------



## DjangoReinhardt (Jan 21, 2019)

I tried still doenst work its says that this file is in use R4EEA64A with my USB headset which is a Roccat Kave XTD Digital


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 22, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED
VERSION 6.0.1.8603 - HDA



Spoiler: DRIVERPACK #1 - WITH DOLBY PCEEv4 HOME THEATER






Spoiler: LINK TO DOWNLOAD



HERE





Spoiler: IMAGE














Spoiler: DRIVERPACK #2 - WITH DOLBY DS1 - DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS HOME THEATER






Spoiler: LINK TO DOWNLOAD



HERE





Spoiler: IMAGE












@TheLostSwede @erpguy53 TRY THIS
Realtek Fixed Control Panel. Classic Panel instead of the Manufacturer panel.

The proof is this post of @Aleksandar012 
- "I also now have Realtek Control Panel instead of Asus."

GOOD RESORT


----------



## ScrooW (Jan 22, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8603 - HDA
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado/Thanks Alan.

Can you tell if with this new driver the front panel is detected as headphone or as speakers? As I mentioned above if it's like speakers I lose the feature of my motherboard which is the amplification for headphones.


----------



## jordon.dias (Jan 23, 2019)

please add/expand dts studio sound for stereo mode to this package.that would be awesome............


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 25, 2019)

ScrooW said:


> Obrigado/Thanks Alan.
> 
> Can you tell if with this new driver the front panel is detected as headphone or as speakers? As I mentioned above if it's like speakers I lose the feature of my motherboard which is the amplification for headphones.



I guess the answer is yes and no. The headphone amp is working, but it's listed as speakers for some reason...


----------



## ScrooW (Jan 26, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess the answer is yes and no. The headphone amp is working, but it's listed as speakers for some reason...
> 
> View attachment 115084





At least that was with the last version that Alan posted correct?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 27, 2019)

@ScrooW Last version in this link
This problem has been resolved here.


----------



## ft5555 (Jan 27, 2019)

not support for ALC269?   installation not  update to my  ALC269.  

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_1BAB1509


----------



## ScrooW (Jan 27, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @ScrooW Last version in this link
> This problem has been resolved here.



Thanks for the attention Alan, I will test I had some problems too (older version) with the microphone, who is listening to me says that my voice seems robotic or sometimes tunes in anyway I will test this new versions and I come back here to give my feedback thanks again

-----

Edit:

Nothing done, install normal but the amplification and in this case the SB 720 did not work. 

I am very frustrated because I see that everything is well done and that it would improve my immersion in what I like to do, play, music and watch movies.


Would you have any tips for me to try here?


--



http://imgur.com/Nk9nZJk



Edit 2:


It seems that I "lost" the amplification with the installation of this version, I removed the remaining drivers and applications and nothing, I installed another driver and it also did not work. The amplification worked even in the realtek basic driver that windows installs automatically. What a mystery haha I've been trying for about an hour and a half and not being able to reverse the situation.


----------



## gtdani51 (Jan 28, 2019)

any idea how to make the enhancements work with voicemeeter banana?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 29, 2019)

It's not mine, but big credits to posting from @jordon.dias for making finally a good driver 

https://www.nsaneforums.com/topic/3...reative-sound-blaster-connect-x720-dolby-dts/


----------



## dpg (Jan 29, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Try to consult the audio settings of your system, because your GUI may not support it.
> 
> 
> If your MOD works properly, there is no need to upgrade.


Thanks for your creation.
Can you make a Realtek mod with Dts Audio + Dolby Atmos for Headphone .Movie,TV and gameing with EQ controlled from sound properties.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 30, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8603 - HDA
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Alan.  maybe update your modded driver version to either 6.0.1.8619 or 6.0.1.8622 as I'm using the un-modded 8619 version from ASRock.
also update the Creative DLL modules (mbapo232.dll and mbapo264.dll) in your modded driver to v1.2.65.18 as you can find these versions packaged in this 8328 driver cab file from Microsoft.


I think the ASUS based Realtek control panel uses a different exe file - in this case (RtkNGUI64.exe) instead of the classic one (RAVCpl64.exe)
Open Task Manager (taskmgr.exe), look on the Details tab and pay attention to what CPL file is loaded when Windows starts up (either RAVCpl64.exe or RtkNGUI64.exe)


also edit the HDX.inf file in your modded driver and add these new IDs:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1150
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0300
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0222
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0623
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 5, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED (VERSION: 6.0.1.8622)
LIST OF APOs:

SOUND BLASTERX 720° (PLAY & RECORD)
REALTEK NATIVE EFFECTS (PLAY & RECORD)
SOUNZREALEXP / VOIZREALEXP (PLAY & RECORD)
SAMSUNG SOUNDALIVE 3D (PLAY ONLY IN ANALOG INTERFACE)
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3 (PLAY & RECORD)
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS (PLAY IN ANALOG & DIGITAL INTERFACE)
DOLBY PCEEv4 (ONLY IN DIGITAL INTERFACE)
REALTEK ASIO DRIVER INTEGRATED
IN THE DIGITAL INTERFACE, THE DOLBY DIGITAL ENCODER IS PRESENT, THROUGH THE DOLBY PCEE4, BUT NOT ALONE. THERE ARE ALSO THE NATIVE EFFECTS OF REALTEK, A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3, DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS, ETC.

ENABLED THE STAND FOR 24 BIT ON ALL RECORDING POINTS, INCLUDING MICROPHONE.

*DRIVERPACK DIGITALLY SIGNED BY ME, TEST MODE IS UNNECESSARY.*

LINK FOR DOWNLOAD




Spoiler: IMAGES



SOUNZREALEXP:



SOUNZREAL / VOIZREAL EXP CONFIG:



BLASTERX 720°:



NAHIMIC 3 (PLAY E REC):






SPECIAL MIC EFFECTS:



SUPPORT FOR 24BIT IN MICROPHONE:



SAMSUNG SOUNDALIVE 3D:



VIA HD AUDIO EFFECTS FOR VIA DRIVERS:



VIA EQUALIZER (VIA EFFECTS):



VIA ROOM CORRECTION (VIA EFFECTS):



VIA ENVIRONMENT MODELING (VIA EFFECTS):



DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS (SYSTEM AUDIO CONFIG) (IN ANALOG INTERFACE):



DOLBY DIGITAL ENCODER ENABLED *(WITH REALTEK EFFECTS AND ETC.):*



DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS (SYSTEM AUDIO CONFIG) (IN DIGITAL INTERFACE):



DOLBY PCEE4 (ONLY IN DIGITAL INTERFACE):



REALTEK EFFECTS (IN DIGITAL INTERFACE):



DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS PROGRAM (WORKING IN ANALOG & DIGITAL AUDIO)






GOOD RESORT FOR ALL INTERESTED MEMBERS.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks Alan,
everything work.No problem with headphones and speakers.
Note to users
VIA HD audio enhancement are not equal to Realteks.
If you using surround system:
VIA Equalizer will be expanded to all speakers,not just front speakers like in Realtek equalizer.
VIA Speaker Fill will expand crystal clear stereo sound to all speakers  without echoes and reverberations(just like Creative CMSS Stereo Surround) 
VIA Bass Management have options to control frequency and bass boost.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 6, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> unfortunately, the Realtek control panel interface is *HARDCODED*, based on Realtek ALCxxx chipset and hardware ID number, TheLostSwede.  you will *always* get an ASUS based Realtek control panel because you are using an ASUS motherboard and will never get the "classic" one like this.
> 
> and when I install ANY Realtek audio driver (modded or UNmodded) on a Gigabyte board (like the GA-78LMT-USB3 R2 board I have), I get THIS kind of Realtek control panel with a GIGABYTE logo on it. [hardware ID is "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A182", audio chip is ALC892]
> 
> ...



To force classic Realtek GUI, download test unity. It will geranate a file call rtkhdaud.dat in C:\Windows\System32\drivers folder.



@Alan Finote , can you tell us what checkbox I needed to tick on test utility driver policy tab to unlock thirty party APOs? Because your RTKHDAUD.dat is based on your PC Realtek audio chipsets driver policy, it may cause problems if someone use your RTKHDAUD.dat.


----------



## jordon.dias (Feb 6, 2019)

how to install and use nahimic 3 control panel( user interface).please guide a bit


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 6, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> To force classic Realtek GUI, download test unity. It will geranate a file call rtkhdaud.dat in C:\Windows\System32\drivers folder.
> 
> View attachment 115832
> 
> @Alan Finote , can you tell us what checkbox I needed to tick on test utility driver policy tab to unlock thirty party APOs? Because your RTKHDAUD.dat is based on your PC Realtek audio chipsets driver policy, it may cause problems if someone use your RTKHDAUD.dat.


Well, before, it was yes, now it is not anymore, since, really, many users have had problems with older driver packages, but let's go to what matters:

First, to activate Samsung SoundAlive 3D: DrvCtrl16> SupportSA.




Enable SounzRealEXP and VoizRealEXP: DrvCtrl21> RtkSoundzReal, RtkVoizReal.

Activating this interface, which integrates everything into one: DrvCtrl21> RtkPresetUI.







Jack Settings (Connectors):
Disable Front Panel Detection: JackCfg> DisFPJD.

Display Dialog for Disabling Front Panel Detection: JackCfg> ShowDisableFPJD.

Force Deactivation of Front Panel Detection: DrvCtrl2> ForceDisableFrontPanelJD.

No audio on the internal speaker, when the rear panel has been set (connected) to the output device: JackCfg> FinRMute, FinRMuteSupport, RearInMuteInternal, RearInMuteInternalSupport.

Oh, I'm already forgetting: Enable 24bit support for record: DrvCtrl20> Vista24bitRecord; DrvCtrl44> Support24bitRecOnIntMic

And there's a lot more ..


----------



## Sveni-Go (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a problem with the speaker setting. at 5.1 he shows the side speakers and from the back no sound comes.
I have ALC889


----------



## dpg (Feb 6, 2019)

I have used your driver signed by you.
Functions perfectly. RealtekDriverSBCSADS1SZVZ.exe
Now I would request you to develop realtek with Dolby Atmos ,Dts headphone x v2,THX ETC ALL MOVIE SOUND FORMAt.For HTPC


----------



## Vyper99 (Feb 6, 2019)

i couldn't hold back much longer, i just made an account to say thank you Alan! it's so refreshing to hear some good quality sh!t from my on-board Soundcard! the original driver of my system was so annoying, every time i plug my headphones it would bring up 2 mods one hoarse your eardrums, and the other one wasn't better either so at the end thank you very much!
sorry for any grammar mistake guys, i cant speak English so well..


----------



## DruiD (Feb 6, 2019)

So does anyone else have successful simultaneous  (separate audio outputs etc ) both REAR and FRONT jacks working with this driver?
@Alan Finote   really appreciate the ongoing work - this is the best one yet, but I still cannot get front and rear working at the same time.

Questions below for Alan and wider community - lets all chip away at these items to help Alan and other modders.

Question #1
UNMODDED Asus\Realtek drivers - when you plug in the front audio (with the "separate jack \ independent" option turned on)   you get ACTUAL separate tabs in the sound manager for the new front audio - and retain the rear audio - and can output different sounds\music to those separate sound outputs - eg background music via rear output - gaming via front head phone output etc.

With all these modded drivers, (btw - not just yours)  the "Front" audio" - still takes over the rear audio - doesn't open a new tab - and disables the rear audio sound...irrespective if the option for independent jacks is enabled.  Any ideas?

Question #2 - just like @Sveni-Go  - my analog (3x 3.5mm)  for 5.1 output - used to work as   Front Left, Front Right, Centre, REAR Left, REAR right (for 5.1) - now the new drivers are making the 5.1 surround as Front Left, Front Right, Centre, SIDE Left, SIDE Right.  5.1 surround audio movies\games its still sending sound (in 5.1) out the REAR channels (vs side) - meaning I only effectively hear 3.1 (Front L, Front R, Centre & Sub) as the "rears" are disabled \ greyed out in the new Modded drivers.  

Could the Sides and Rears (in 5.1) possibly be somehow switched incorrectly in the modded driver?    Note:- in 4.1, 5.1, 7.1 etc configurations of my motherboard the "Rear" channels are always plugged in via the "rear black" connector.      https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/MAXIMUS_VIII_HERO/E10343_MAXIMUS_VIII_HERO_UM_WEB.pdf - Page 2-16 for reference.
Note:- haven't tried dolby\digital out as I dont have a digital 5.1 or 7.1 speaker system (just 5.1 dolby Astro A50 headset).

To help - I decided to do a bunch of screenshots to illustrate my points #1 and #2 above.   This meant uninstalling all the new modded stuff, doing a full cleanup, then reinstalling my older Asus drivers.

*Point of Clarity for Screenshots*
My "Speakers" "Headphones" and "Astro 5.1 optical"  in the screenshots below - have all be RE-named like that within Windows Audio devices for my benefit.   Typically it will probabily just say "front audio"  instead of "front headphones": etc    and  "5.1 speakers" - probabily just say "speakers". - so bear in mind those names are due to my manual renaming - not a driver thing etc.


*Point #1 -  Separate audio playback devices  for front\rear audio - how it looks in my Stock ASUS Drivers*
This 1st screenshot.. showing default mode - no separate channels.. just showing my 5.1 analog speakers and optical Astro headphones intially.
-  turning on the setting to separate playback 'streams' - looks like the same option available in the modded versions (except for the Asus branding)





Then - you get the headphone "popup"




Then this version of Asus Supreme\Realtek it performs an Ohm scan of your headphones , correctly picking my BeyerDynamic DT 770 PRO (80 Ohms)  as 79 Ohm (margin of error).
- would love that in the modded versions - but assume its a add-on from Asus Supreme FX etc due to the high power separate Headphone AMP?




Then - a* SEPARATE front headphones icon is shown in sound manager as a NEW sound  output option, separate to 5.1 speakers icon (which are still there)*
- note it shows the analog front port 'green' active as well as the other 5.1 rear ports active
- note it also shows the Ohm and driving stage (I can drive up to 600Ohm headhones apparently, how 'well' is another story).





So thats all screenshoits for Point #1 - I *cannot reproduce this process CORRECTLY* in any modded drivers.   
*In MODDED Drivers  - *Once a front audio \ front headphones is plugged in
- the separate "Front headphones" or "Front audio' tab NEVER appears (in the modded realtek sound manager) - unlike Asus ,  Gigabyte drivers
- the ACTUAL "Speakers" rear output is disabled completely until you unplug the "Front audio\Front headphones"
- the existing "Speakers" tab (in the modded realtek sound manager) simply drive the front audio
- the existing "Speakers" tab (in the modded realtek sound manager) - does not get renamed or anything - stays as "5.1 Speakers" in my case
- the existing "Speakers" tab (in the modded realtek sound manager) - then controls the "front audio\front headphones" volume etc.


*Point #2 -Analog 5.1 connected speakers   REAR speakers Vs SIDE Speakers*
- in all realtek based, asus gigabyte equipment I can get my hands on right now - all follow the "REAR" speaker format for what is the 5.1 surround 'back' speakers - not the "SIDE"


----------



## Xeonic (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks, everything works very well! With the exception of BLASTERX 720, can you help me?


----------



## DruiD (Feb 6, 2019)

Xeonic said:


> Thanks, everything works very well! With the exception of BLASTERX 720, can you help me?


@Xeonic  - do you have my problem - front audio and rear audio not able to be seaprate channels?

With regards to YOUR problem - I only had that message when the realtek driver wasnt being installed properly OR i needed to reset my default audio source reboot, reset default and restart Sound Blaster 720 (but that only happened once and another reinstall time) - over the last 8-9 days I have installed 5-6 different driver packs, stock drivers,   custom motherboard drivers  - cleanup and fresh install between each - but not suprised I had a addon issue but only had that creative issue once\twice - clean reinstall fixed it.


----------



## vestelar (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi @Alan Finote. First of all thank you very much for your work, your drivers works perfectly for me in the past. With this last driver, in my Digital Interface I don't have the "Dolby Home Theater v4" screen, instead of it I have a "Dolby Advanced Audio v2". Why is this happening and what are the diferencies? On the other hand, I don't have the "Dolby Digital" or "DTS" in the Realtek panel (I don't know if this is normal or not neither) Thank you!!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 6, 2019)

vestelar said:


> Hi @Alan Finote. First of all thank you very much for your work, your drivers works perfectly for me in the past. With this last driver, in my Digital Interface I don't have the "Dolby Home Theater v4" screen, instead of it I have a "Dolby Advanced Audio v2". Why is this happening and what are the diferencies? On the other hand, I don't have the "Dolby Digital" or "DTS" in the Realtek panel (I don't know if this is normal or not neither) Thank you!!


Friend, to activate the Dolby Home Theater, go to the "Dolby Advanced Audio v2" page, click "Masters" and select all the options, including the last four, and that's it.


----------



## Virion (Feb 6, 2019)

I have doubts about this file.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 6, 2019)

Virion said:


> I have doubts about this file.
> 
> View attachment 115866


This is because there is a command at startup of the installation wizard, which is used to install the certificate used to sign the drivers. It's a false positive. I can tell you this because I compiled this installer.


----------



## Virion (Feb 6, 2019)

Installing the certificate warns me about danger? Suspicious.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 6, 2019)

Virion said:


> Installing the certificate warns me about danger? Suspicious.


If it were really malicious, I'd get a lot of complaints about viruses or something.


----------



## CounterSpell (Feb 6, 2019)

Does this drivers improve audio /sound quality?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 6, 2019)

CounterSpell said:


> Does this drivers improve audio /sound quality?


YES


----------



## Virion (Feb 6, 2019)

SPDIF 5.1 did not work in games (stereo only).
Dolby Digital enabled in properites.
Win 10 1809
ALC1220

ID:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0C1&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0C1


----------



## RedPete (Feb 6, 2019)

I also have this problem, everything installs ok but despite trying various settings the SPDIF Dolby tests only play on the front left, middle and right speakers.

The rear play on the front and the LFE does nothing.



Virion said:


> SPDIF 5.1 did not work in games (stereo only).
> Dolby Digital enabled in properites.
> Win 10 1809
> ALC1220
> ...


----------



## CounterSpell (Feb 6, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> YES


I have a Asus xonar dsx. Do you think i should give my alc887 a try with these drivers of yours? Or The audio quality improvement (IF so) would be useless? 

PS: i support your work, i have a xonar dsx, but i pretend to upgrade in The future without the need of an offboard audio. According to what i read, alc1220 is way better than 887. But i Just need to know if a offboard audio like mine is worth keeping with these drivers of yours. 

Ps2: congrats on The work of these drivers helping our ears 

Ps3: sorry for bad english, not my language.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 6, 2019)

CounterSpell said:


> I have a Asus xonar dsx. Do you think i should give my alc887 a try with these drivers of yours? Or The audio quality improvement (IF so) would be useless?
> 
> PS: i support your work, i have a xonar dsx, but i pretend to upgrade in The future without the need of an offboard audio. According to what i read, alc1220 is way better than 887. But i Just need to know if a offboard audio like mine is worth keeping with these drivers of yours.
> 
> ...


You can try.


----------



## vestelar (Feb 7, 2019)

Exact same problem here (in fact I just put the same question in different thread). I have the digital output working but only the front speakers with sound.



Virion said:


> SPDIF 5.1 did not work in games (stereo only).
> Dolby Digital enabled in properites.
> Win 10 1809
> ALC1220
> ...





RedPete said:


> I also have this problem, everything installs ok but despite trying various settings the SPDIF Dolby tests only play on the front left, middle and right speakers.
> 
> The rear play on the front and the LFE does nothing.


----------



## mdd45 (Feb 7, 2019)

Virion said:


> SPDIF 5.1 did not work in games (stereo only).
> Dolby Digital enabled in properites.
> Win 10 1809
> ALC1220
> ...




i think you want this for pc games to work with DTS Connect and DDLive... It works for me.

http://kiplange.com/how-to-get-dolby-digital-livedts-connect-working-in-most-steam-games/


----------



## Virion (Feb 7, 2019)

mdd45 said:


> i think you want this for pc games to work with DTS Connect and DDLive... It works for me.
> 
> http://kiplange.com/how-to-get-dolby-digital-livedts-connect-working-in-most-steam-games/



thanks but..
i try this with moded realtek drivers and original drivers from gigabyte and i have stereo only.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 8, 2019)

New Realtek Driverpacks Released:
Updated version to 6.0.1.8627

LINK TO DOWNLOAD

*WARNING: Although this is a Realtek HDA driver, it will only work on Windows 10.*

Images:

View attachment 115994
View attachment 115995
View attachment 115996
View attachment 115997
View attachment 115998
View attachment 115999
View attachment 116000
View attachment 116001


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 8, 2019)

JackCfg- > 22-MuteMultiAAPathSupport


JackCfg- > 14-RecIndepedentSupport


JackCfg-> 10-BPIndepedentSupport


UIPage> 16-CPLBackPanelSupportRowMode


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 8, 2019)

@alanfox2000 Enable Realtek Audio Service: DrvCtrl19> CoInstInstallService
New interface: DrvCtrl9> LENOVO_GeneralCustomized



alanfox2000 said:


> JackCfg-> 12-CPLBackPanelSupportRowMode


UIPage> 16-CPLBackPanelSupportRowMode



bernek2018 said:


> For me it installed with no problems and everything seem to be working except VoiceMorph from "SoundBlaster Connect 2". When I try to enable it I hear some weird sounds like a laggy recording (maybe it supposed to be this way so you can actually hear yourself but the playback speed of the audio is very slow ... not sure).
> 
> View attachment 113507
> 
> ...


@bernek2018 What's your Realtek audio chip Hardware ID ?
Also, new driver in this post


----------



## imnambarn (Feb 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driverpacks Released:
> Updated version to 6.0.1.8627
> LINK TO DOWNLOAD
> *WARNING: Although this is a Realtek HDA driver, it will only work on Windows 10.*
> ...


did I need to uninstall my older driver ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 8, 2019)

imnambarn said:


> did I need to uninstall my older driver ?


YES


----------



## imnambarn (Feb 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> YES


I have installed lastest driver
but sound blaster won't work anymore :[


----------



## ScrooW (Feb 8, 2019)

@Alan Finote Which GENKGA version works with this SoundBlaster connect 2?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 8, 2019)

ScrooW said:


> @Alan Finote Which GENKGA version works with this SoundBlaster connect 2?


This works (by alanfox2000)


----------



## itachimendes (Feb 10, 2019)

@Alan Finote 
Equalizador de Intensidade não funciona aqui


----------



## imnambarn (Feb 10, 2019)

alan finote could u please update sound blaster x 720


----------



## dpg (Feb 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Link for Sound BlasterX 720°
> BXVS_PCAPP_L13_3_2_15_0.exe


Your work is much appreciated,can you make a Realtek mod 
 SRS/DTS  audio/Dolby Audio/Dolby Atmos/Harman


----------



## sourav (Feb 11, 2019)

Xeonic said:


> Thanks, everything works very well! With the exception of BLASTERX 720, can you help me?


sorry to say...no solution to this one..i have also asked about this problem..and many others are also facing this problem..but didnt get any help yet


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> 
> FIXES:
> 
> ...




Lol: Your Setup seems, as will it be to install itself like an Overlay for @Dj Urko 's Driver xD


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 13, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Lol: Your Setup seems, as will it be to install itself like an Overlay for @Dj Urko 's Driver xD


It's not like this. His mods are his. My mods are mine. With all respect. Although they are similar, I brought back Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive.


----------



## Isaactds (Feb 13, 2019)

Alan seus mods são incríveis muito obrigado e cada vez mais so estão melhores e melhores

O Dolby Atmos Não funcionou =(
e após os dois últimos updates o nahimic parou de funcionar também

windows 10 1809
realtek alc892


Your mods are fantastic and getting better

Dolby Atmos did not work = (
and after the last two updates the nahimic stopped working too

windows 10 1809
realtek alc892


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 13, 2019)

Isaactds said:


> Alan seus mods são incríveis muito obrigado e cada vez mais so estão melhores e melhores
> 
> O Dolby Atmos Não funcionou =(
> e após os dois últimos updates o nahimic parou de funcionar também
> ...


I'll fix it.


----------



## sufiyankhan1994 (Feb 13, 2019)

I Installed just realtek driver, skipped other things like soundblaster, etc and clicked Dolby atmos for gaming and i do not see any app for that installed, i just see realtek drivers. Gigabyte Ax370 gaming 5 motherboard, ALC 1220


----------



## o12181683 (Feb 14, 2019)

*Alan Finote ,*
thank you  for all your hard work. 
its really impressive.
I don't know maybe its a wrong place to ask, 
but all your latest mods are for windows 10.
but maybe can you make one mod  for old windows 7  with nahimic 2 enabled,
ty in advanced


----------



## BobaBrett (Feb 14, 2019)

Are things working right now on latest windows 10 1809 build? By the way thank you for all your hard work this look amazing! This is what I have been waiting for =)

I currently use HeSuVi but would like to see how it compares to the real apo's.

Edit Never mind I read it supports 1809.
Tried DJ's Driver Did not work with install errors. Trying yours out I rather have x720 anyway =)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 14, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED *(FIXED)*
UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8631

NEW: DOLBY ATMOS & HARMAN SIMPLE EFFECTS
NEW: DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE & DTS INTERACTIVE

*NEW: CREATIVE CHAINING NOT PRESENT*

*LINK TO DOWNLOAD*

GOOD RESORT!!!


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 15, 2019)

@Alan Finote I am using APO driver over HDMI.
I would like to test your driver mod on my Realtek.
Any guidance and safety precautions to be able to do so safely?
Using laptop.


----------



## Isaactds (Feb 15, 2019)

@Alan Finote esse ultimo drive que lançou infelizmente o dolby atmos ainda nao instalou/funcionou mas o harman effect e o restante esta funcionando e outro detalhe está usando excessiva memoria ram 1,5gb +- por um serviço do windows  coisa que nas outras versoes não acontece.
e outro detalhe que notei e que quando desinstalo o drive ele nativamente instala uma versao de seu drive 6.0.1.8622


outra coisa que nos ajudaria penso eu e que se voce puder fazer um desinstalador para limpar a versão anterior instalada para evitar problemas e te auxiliar a ajudar e definir os problemas de forma mais fácil é somente uma idea

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Alan Finote this last drive that unfortunately launched the dolby atmos has not yet installed / worked but harman effect and the rest is working and another detail is using excessive memory ram 1.5gb + - by a windows service thing that in the other versions does not happens.
and another detail that I noticed and that when you uninstall the drive it natively installs a version of your drive 6.0.1.8622



another thing that would help us I think and that if you can do an uninstaller to clean the previous version installed to avoid problems and help you to help and define problems easier is only an idea


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 15, 2019)

Isaactds said:


> @Alan Finote esse ultimo drive que lançou infelizmente o dolby atmos ainda nao instalou/funcionou mas o harman effect e o restante esta funcionando e outro detalhe está usando excessiva memoria ram 1,5gb +- por um serviço do windows  coisa que nas outras versoes não acontece.
> e outro detalhe que notei e que quando desinstalo o drive ele nativamente instala uma versao de seu drive 6.0.1.8622
> 
> 
> ...


I will post another driver package today, including the dts headphone: x custom and the dolby headphone.

Dolby Headphone:


----------



## HeavyThumper (Feb 15, 2019)

fxtreme said:


> r updated. installation n





Alan Finote said:


> I will post another driver package today, including the dts headphone: x custom and the dolby headphone.



@Alan Finote - which driver should I use for SPDIF optical carrying Dolby Live or DTS? That's all I use.


----------



## dpg (Feb 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I will post another driver package today, including the dts headphone: x custom and the dolby headphone.
> 
> Dolby Headphone:
> 
> View attachment 116494


Thanks a lot,you bring life to Music & Movies.
Your work and expertise is appreciated.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
VERSION 6.0.1.8631



Spoiler: ADDED:




TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY HEADPHONE






Spoiler: WHAT'S NEW IN THE DRIVER:




NO CREATIVE CHAINING (DAISYWRAP)
DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE (5.1 SURROUND)
DTS INTERACTIVE (5.1 SURROUND)




*LINK TO DOWNLOAD*

GOOD RESORT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juggler (Feb 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8631
> 
> 
> ...


I will be trying this now. Please see my reply to your post on v1 of these drivers. It's not working for me


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2019)

Xeonic said:


> Thanks, everything works very well! With the exception of BLASTERX 720, can you help me?





Sveni-Go said:


> I have a problem with the speaker setting. at 5.1 he shows the side speakers and from the back no sound comes.
> I have ALC889


@Sveni-Go @Xeonic @ScrooW @sourav@fxtreme Solution *HERE*


----------



## Isaactds (Feb 16, 2019)

este é o erro que aparece quando tento instalar o dolby atmos

this is the error that appears when I try to install the dolby atmos


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2019)

Isaactds said:


> este é o erro que aparece quando tento instalar o dolby atmos
> 
> this is the error that appears when I try to install the dolby atmos
> 
> View attachment 116589


The error is because they lack the dependencies of these applications. Here's the Dolby ATMOS. (Extract the DolbyATMOS.appx file and install it).


----------



## Isaactds (Feb 16, 2019)

qual é a melhor forma que voce recomenda para que nao tenha nehum problema pois mesmo desisntalando os progamas um a um ocorre de o nahimic nao funciona ou o blaster


what is the best way you recommend so that there is no problem because even uninstalling the programs one by one occurs the nahimic does not work or the blaster


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2019)

Isaactds said:


> qual é a melhor forma que voce recomenda para que nao tenha nehum problema pois mesmo desisntalando os progamas um a um ocorre de o nahimic nao funciona ou o blaster
> 
> 
> what is the best way you recommend so that there is no problem because even uninstalling the programs one by one occurs the nahimic does not work or the blaster


Form, exactly, does not. The way is the fix in the installer.


----------



## Isaactds (Feb 16, 2019)

só esta saindo som no modo estéreo independentemente se deixo ambos como alto falante ou divido para alto falante e para fone de ouvido e quando troco para 5.1 ou 7.1 o som para e a janela do realtek começa a travar soundblaster não esta funcionando

Qualidade Incrivel Do Som

only sound coming out in stereo mode regardless of whether I leave both as speaker or split to loudspeaker and to earphone and when I change to 5.1 or 7.1 the sound stops and the window of the realtek starts to lock soundblaster is not working

Incredible quality sound


----------



## dpg (Feb 17, 2019)

Microsoft high definition driver goes missing after installation.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 17, 2019)

@Alan Finote
They are some conflict between all Service EXE file related to UWP app
If Creative.UWPRPCService.exe is running, DTSAPO3Service.exe won't start. And it may happen also dolby, nahimic service EXE.
I am not recommend use multiple audio enhancers
The APO pipeline too long in composite sfx mfx efx may cause audio delay (you can hear in game)
The GUID you place in composite sfx mfx efx it seem have a order, when you use AudioDeviceGraphDump.exe, it show a arrow:
Sound Blaster UWP SFX -> Dolby UWP SFX -> Mixer
The audio input from Dolby UWP SFX is from audio output of Sound Blaster UWP SFX

Not that
Sound Blaster UWP SFX  ---------|
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX|-> Mixer
Dolby UWP SFX------------------|

http://www.mediafire.com/file/jf0msxltzjy35h5/AudioDeviceGraphDump-x86.rar/file

So it explain why I hear the audio isn't clearly when using composite sfx mfx efx



Alan Finote said:


> I will post another driver package today, including the dts headphone: x custom and the dolby headphone.
> 
> Dolby Headphone:





Aleksandar012 said:


> I had Dolby digital plus and home theather 4 on old gigabyte board,and they arent good for stereo to 5.1 upmixing.
> 
> I post driver on this page with controled prologic IIx were you can fade dimension from front to rear and hear voices also.Natural bass is realy good bass crossover.
> 
> ...




Good to know how to use test unity get the old Dolby options
The first image in quote seem not use APO (year 2004)
The second image in quote use (rltkapo64.dll? ) + rtkvhd64.sys (year 2006)
The audio effect (first image) running in kernel mode (rtkvhd64.sys)(can be use on Win XP), idk if the second image running in kernel mode mode or not


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 17, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> @Alan Finote
> They are some conflict between all Service EXE file related to UWP app
> If Creative.UWPRPCService.exe is running, DTSAPO3Service.exe won't start. And it may happen also dolby, nahimic service EXE.
> I am not recommend use multiple audio enhancers
> ...



Dolby PCEE2 use RtkApi64.dll + rltkapo64.dll.
Theres also Control Center.


----------



## dpg (Feb 17, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> @Alan Finote
> They are some conflict between all Service EXE file related to UWP app
> If Creative.UWPRPCService.exe is running, DTSAPO3Service.exe won't start. And it may happen also dolby, nahimic service EXE.
> I am not recommend use multiple audio enhancers
> ...


Alanfox,
Can you make it for Headphone only,Dolby Atmos,DTSx,Dolby,.

thank You.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 17, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Dolby PCEE2 use RtkApi64.dll + rltkapo64.dll.
> Theres also Control Center.




Where can I download this exe?


----------



## dpg (Feb 17, 2019)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/7nlxl32gnkmnmtt/RealtekDriver_2019_02.exe/file


@Alan Finote ,
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY HEADPHONE & Dolby digital Plus headphone Multi channel.
Please keep the Realtek Driver simple and effective for effect.
         You can fulfill my wish.



Metal-Tom said:


> Where can I download this exe?


http://www.mediafire.com/file/7nlxl32gnkmnmtt/RealtekDriver_2019_02.exe/file


----------



## mdlzrc (Feb 18, 2019)

@[B]Alan Finote[/B]* well appreciated  your hardwork on this, installed your latest one all are working fine except Sound Blaster Connect 2 
the error was



*
how to resolve this, thanks in advance

PS followed your suggestion of installing BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_2_28_0  as well as Latest version of soundblaster too, after done both too am getting the same msg.


----------



## mdlzrc (Feb 18, 2019)

Worked fine as per your 2134 post  thanks a lot


----------



## dpg (Feb 18, 2019)

@Alan Finote ,
65% -79% PC OWNERS USE headphones.
*request for*
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY Atmos  & Dolby digital Plus headphone Multi channel.
Please keep the Realtek Driver simple and effective for effect.​


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 18, 2019)

dpg said:


> @Alan Finote ,
> 65% -79% PC OWNERS USE headphones.
> *request for*
> TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
> ...


Without the effects of Creative?


----------



## dpg (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for the Reply,
Yes as I Feel Creative Is for Gamer's .But leave that to your expert
Choice. This creation will be for Music and Movies buff.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 18, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Without the effects of Creative?



Within these Effects pls, there's no matter, if they're virtually...


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 19, 2019)

Alan Finotty please make driver Realtek All In One and Asus Effects And Asus Sound Control Panel.


----------



## dpg (Feb 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Without the effects of Creative?


Are you thinking of keeping our request?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 19, 2019)

dpg said:


> Are you thinking of keeping our request?


Already in progress.


----------



## dpg (Feb 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Already in progress.


Thank You.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 19, 2019)

antonkaz said:


> Alan Finotty please make driver Realtek All In One and Asus Effects And Asus Sound Control Panel.



And if it's possible, so you can do an UAD-Driver too?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

@Alan Finote , or anybody else
I found a registry key in endpoint fxproperties that Dolby PCEE4 uses to manually change endpoint type, from undefined to internal speaker, external speaker or headphone.
{dd0df94b-53a2-4a92-854e-91f42e28fd7b},0 as dword with 0 is undefined, 1 = external speaker, 2 = internal speaker, 3 = headphone.
I found the key by comparing what changes when the option in the Dolby PCEE4 sound control panel's submenu allow for changing endpoint type (in Alan Finote's modded driver).
Question: Do you (or anyone else) knows of a similar key for Dolby Digital Plus (DS1)?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Alan Finote , or anybody else
> I found a registry key in endpoint fxproperties that Dolby PCEE4 uses to manually change endpoint type, from undefined to internal speaker, external speaker or headphone.
> {dd0df94b-53a2-4a92-854e-91f42e28fd7b},0 as dword with 0 is undefined, 1 = external speaker, 2 = internal speaker, 3 = headphone.
> I found the key by comparing what changes when the option in the Dolby PCEE4 sound control panel's submenu allow for changing endpoint type (in Alan Finote's modded driver).
> Question: Do you (or anyone else) knows of a similar key for Dolby Digital Plus (DS1)?


Not in the moment.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Not in the moment.


I did some furthur investigations, including reading an old 2014 atom tablet audio installation inf, and I found that DDP places the same key, though without describing it.
It turns out, by listening, that the previously described key is also responsible for DDP control.
Thanks for replying.

To summarise to all:
*If you want to configure PCEE4 or DDP in an other mode other than speaker, which is default:
{dd0df94b-53a2-4a92-854e-91f42e28fd7b},0 as dword with 0 is undefined, 1 = external speaker, 2 = internal speaker, 3 = headphone.
This allows you to use Dolby's special surround virtualiser for headphone, even on a speaker endpoint, or the reverse.*
Can be useful if connecting speakers via headphone out on laptop, or if laptop has a single possible out and does not set HP for dolby when headphone is connected (on old laptops that can happen, which my current laptop is).

This property is not exposed on any DDP GUI, and is available in special GUI of Alan Finote's modded PCEE4 property page.
Users of other mods, APO Driver or other mods need to do direct registry edit.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 19, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
*UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8633*


Spoiler: LIST OF ENHANCEMENTS & NEWS:



NEW: ASUS CUSTOM CONTROL PANEL
NEW: DTS INTERACTIVE IN REALTEK DIGITAL INTERFACE (INDEPENDENT)
NEW: DTS UltraPC II IN REALTEK ANALOG INTERFACE (ONLY SUPPORT STEREO MODE OR HEADPHONES)
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS (ONLY IN REALTEK ANALOG INTERFACE)
DOLBY HOME THEATER v4 (PCEEv4)
DOLBY ATMOS FOR GAMING
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3
ASUS HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER PRESETS





Spoiler: FIXES



FIXED MULTICHANNEL MODE (5.1; 7.1)


*LINK TO DOWNLOAD*
GOOD RESORT!!!


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

@Alan Finote
It's time to make the process of installation of APOs selectable. Not everyone needs all APOs available in this world at the same time. Conflict bugs can arise with so many APOs.

Edit: Also each APO increase latency. High latency: Crappy experience in games.


----------



## leongx (Feb 19, 2019)

For some reason the Mic Audio Voice morphing in soundblaster does not work at all (actually all the audio mic stuff is not working)... yet I have seen it working in a previous version.. now its broken... any way to fix it?

Using whatever Realtek on board audio from the Asus MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO motherboard... I really hate it, but seems this particular driver RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe has the audio output stuff working, I just need a combination where both the audio out fx and mic fx stuff works...


----------



## dpg (Feb 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Alan Finote
> It's time to make the process of installation of APOs selectable. Not everyone needs all APOs available in this world at the same time. Conflict bugs can arise with so many APOs.


I agree clear and better Audio is required.


----------



## em1n3m16 (Feb 20, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8633*
> 
> 
> ...



@Alan Finote is turtle beach effects with DTS custom in this update?


----------



## livobing (Feb 20, 2019)

F非常感謝您的付出


----------



## Juggler (Feb 20, 2019)

Has anyone found a driver which just works and has the old Realtek Audio Manager with a simple graphic equalizer? Thanks!




Like this


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 20, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Has anyone found a driver which just works and has the old Realtek Audio Manager with a simple graphic equalizer? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 116940
> Like this


Driver from this post
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3994662



Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8633*
> 
> 
> ...


Installed correct,but after install device manager show generic hd audio and speakers/spdif doesnt apear in sound cp.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 20, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Has anyone found a driver which just works and has the old Realtek Audio Manager with a simple graphic equalizer? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 116940
> Like this


Do you need only an EQ? or anything else?


----------



## dpg (Feb 20, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Already in progress.


*request for & waiting for your Realtek mod.*
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY Atmos & Dolby digital Plus headphone Multi channel.
Please keep the Realtek Driver simple and effective for effect.


----------



## paihivush (Feb 20, 2019)

Because this is my first post in this forum, so I would like to say hello for everyone

I would alo like to thank to* Alan Finote* for your excelent work. Your drivers and all audio enhancers works perfectly on my old laptop (Lenovo y580) with the Realtek ALC239. However, I have a big problem with my Lenovo y700 laptop, where an ALC3248 (this is probarly ALC235) is used. This laptop has a 2.1 speaker system and normally all other drivers (with the exception of those made by you) suport all the speakers and allow for volume control in the front speakers and in the internal subwoofer.


Here are the hardware ID’s:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_17AA3827&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_17AA3827


When I tried to install your drivers (I tested almost all versions), I lost the sound from the internal subwoofer, and noticed the lack of the volume control and the codec was visible as: ALC233. Unfortunately, the installation and other drivers have not changed this and finally I made a clean installation od Windows 10.
That's why I would like to ask you kindly i fis any possibility to fix that in your fututre release of the modded drivers?






Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8633*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snk3 (Feb 20, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Driver from this post
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3994662
> 
> 
> Installed correct,but after install device manager show generic hd audio and speakers/spdif doesnt apear in sound cp.



Same here. My installation process got some errors but at the first try it worked, then I managed to test some others versions of this driver and now this last version is not working, same issue as you. 

I just want to DDL for optical connection, and with some drivers it works, but the headphone audio stays unbalanced to the right side, really annoying.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 20, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Do you need only an EQ? or anything else?


Nothing else. Just the old Realtek control panel. Has to be an old driver.








Aleksandar012 said:


> Driver from this post
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3994662
> 
> 
> Installed correct,but after install device manager show generic hd audio and speakers/spdif doesnt apear in sound cp.


No luck for me. I only got this.


----------



## Le_Rane (Feb 20, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Nothing else. Just the old Realtek control panel. Has to be an old driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro saw u have maybe some of my problems. The only driver work for me I'll upload on google drive. Don't remember when I download it from here, but hope it'll help


Spoiler: google drive



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f3roolSMK1Dn6-Y-lP5I-nvxBh--X9v-/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Juggler (Feb 20, 2019)

Le_Rane said:


> Bro saw u have maybe some of my problems. The only driver work for me I'll upload on google drive. Don't remember when I download it from here, but hope it'll help
> 
> 
> Spoiler: google drive
> ...


Thanks a lot. It's closer, but still does not work. The SounzReal do not work, and Creative Connect does not recognize my device. I have asked @Alan Finote for help because it seems that he packaged this driver, but he cannot figure it out either. Not even @Dj Urko has replied to my query, so I think I need to give up


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 21, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Thanks a lot. It's closer, but still does not work. The SounzReal do not work, and Creative Connect does not recognize my device. I have asked @Alan Finote for help because it seems that he packaged this driver, but he cannot figure it out either. Not even @Dj Urko has replied to my query, so I think I need to give up


Try APO driver.
Use your stock realtek driver for all procedures.
Install APO Driver without any options; we are going to try some things with FX configurator (start menu-APO Driver-Fx Conf..)
Open it and see whether the active endpoint is listed in the top window. If the wrong endpoint is selected, select the proper one.
See whether the left window display this:



If it is not displayed, you have a simple problem: realtek effects are not being applied.
Open product config tool in the right window and apply realtek system effects - hda.
Check sound control panel->realtek hd device (or similar name for your device) ->enhancements tab.
You will find an EQ there.
If is is similar, you have a bigger problem: realtek disabled EQ completly for your device.
APO driver can be used to install a specific APO. Do report if there is still problem or if an APO needs to be installed, and I or someone else shall try to help you.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Try APO driver.
> Use your stock realtek driver for all procedures.
> Install APO Driver without any options; we are going to try some things with FX configurator (start menu-APO Driver-Fx Conf..)
> Open it and see whether the active endpoint is listed in the top window. If the wrong endpoint is selected, select the proper one.
> ...


First question: where do I find this APO driver and any other software you are mentioning? My system is Win10  x64. Chip is ALC298.


----------



## dpg (Feb 21, 2019)

@Alan Finote ,
How are you,I hope and pray OK.
I am waiting for DTS HEADPHONE X & DOLBY HP.
I presume you must be Busy with your work.
Anyway I will wait for your New creation.
Thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 21, 2019)

Juggler said:


> First question: where do I find this APO driver and any other software you are mentioning? My system is Win10  x64. Chip is ALC298.


Home page: PureSoftApps: APO Driver
Support thread: Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows
Download link: https://waa.ai/apodriver


----------



## gunny2k6 (Feb 21, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8631
> 
> 
> ...




i Tried your driver on my Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE   Realtek 1150     driver installed fine .. creative software installed fine too... even the Dolby Digital Home Theatre installed .... HOWEVER .. it fails to produce any sound out the Optical port and i cannot see DTS Interactive or Dolby as selectable as audio output ...seems it was stuck as the lowest 16 bit CD output and even clicking windows test tone was just greeted with windows failed to play test tone error.

with that said this is the first driver i have managed to get to actually install since asus own beta driver like 7993  ...even official drivers and windows  10 upgrade process normally bluescreen with rtkvhd64.dll/.sys  and i have to install/upgrade with just generic High Def Audio driver ..    Keep up the good work thou     only driver that seems to work but locked out of things is ASUS 7969_PG452_HDAudio


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Feb 21, 2019)

alan fione how can i have only amplifying level without any of the effects of stuff like dobly etc,even when i disable all effect there is somthing in background on always?


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 21, 2019)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> alan fione how can i have only amplifying level without any of the effects of stuff like dobly etc,even when i disable all effect there is somthing in background on always?


It simple,get a DAC.

@* Juggler*
1.Go to C/Windows/System 32 / Drivers   and find rtkhdaud.dat and delete it.
2.Dl DDU and completly remove realtek driver with it
3.after that restart and install again driver which i posted


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Feb 21, 2019)

i fixed it myself,deleted some registry of hidden stuff that are active like srslabs,intelsss,dtsapo,dolby,a-volume,nahimic even tho i pressed no at begining of installaion it still installed them,now it dosent add strange effect,can use amplification without the effects,i think alan has to update to disable the hidden stuff many are passive active causing strange sounding that cant be disabled without removing reg keys.Also its true i need a dacamp combo,but this was last try,tho the amplification does nothing to increase volume the extreme setting is the already max my onboard audio can do,but can decrease it which is useless in my case,at least i tryed it and found bugs which alan can fix for other users.


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 21, 2019)

Alan Finote  Thank You!! Can you make driver All In One - Asus Sonic Studio DTS Dolby Harman DTS Ultra PC Sonic Sound Headphone Enhacer Samsung FX Alienware Sound Center Waves MaxxAudio Pro For Dell 2019 Spatial Sound Card QSound Boom 3D
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY HEADPHONE
SOUNZREALEXP / VOIZREALEXP
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS
SOUND BLASTERX 720°
Please


----------



## Le_Rane (Feb 21, 2019)

I was able to deal with my problem, I finally installed the latest version. But unfortunately in games the sound wheezes and stutters. Maybe smb can help with it?


----------



## Juggler (Feb 21, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> It simple,get a DAC.
> 
> @* Juggler*
> 1.Go to C/Windows/System 32 / Drivers   and find rtkhdaud.dat and delete it.
> ...


@Aleksandar012 No luck unfortunately. Driver error during install (error -0001).



CityCultivator said:


> Try APO driver.
> Use your stock realtek driver for all procedures.
> Install APO Driver without any options; we are going to try some things with FX configurator (start menu-APO Driver-Fx Conf..)
> Open it and see whether the active endpoint is listed in the top window. If the wrong endpoint is selected, select the proper one.
> ...


The property field is missing.



@Alan Finote @Aleksandar012 @Dj Urko Can you help please? You are the experts


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 21, 2019)

Juggler said:


> @Aleksandar012 No luck unfortunately. Driver error during install (error -0001).
> 
> 
> The property field is missing.
> ...


Add this in property field:

```
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
```
Click "apply effect & processing mode configurations"
Then Restart Windows Audio Service.
You should find the enhancement tab now.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Add this in property field:
> 
> ```
> {6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
> ...


@CityCultivator Nothing. Note that the Audio Manager is completely absent from the Windows Control Panel.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 21, 2019)

Juggler said:


> @CityCultivator Nothing. Note that the Audio Manager is completely absent from the Windows Control Panel.
> View attachment 117086


Ok. Now Option 2 must be used: Install an APO.What do you like?
APO with EQ that I know:
Equaliser APO
Dolby APOs
Soundblaster APOs
What would you like?


----------



## Juggler (Feb 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Ok. Now Option 2 must be used: Install an APO.What do you like?
> APO with EQ that I know:
> Equaliser APO
> Dolby APOs
> ...


It would be nice to get Dolby with an equalizer. Otherwise just a plain, simple equalizer will do. No fancy stuff like Creative Connect 2. I don't play any games at all.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 21, 2019)

antonkaz said:


> Alan Finote  Thank You!! Can you make driver All In One - Asus Sonic Studio DTS Dolby Harman DTS Ultra PC Sonic Sound Headphone Enhacer Samsung FX Alienware Sound Center Waves MaxxAudio Pro For Dell 2019 Spatial Sound Card QSound Boom 3D
> TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
> DOLBY HEADPHONE
> SOUNZREALEXP / VOIZREALEXP
> ...



Or even better: Try to integrate a Switch to enable Dolby or DTS full Enhancements over the selected Output-Mode. In Example, I can't set in my TosLink-Output Dolby Digital AND Dolby Atmos for Headphones at the same time ;-( Only yesterday by randomly Time I've reached this Result, so my AVR could spread the Music's Sound to all 7.1 Speakers around... Now I tried to reach the same Effect again, without Success... ;-( 

An additional Problem-Case: As I got last Weekend to setup my PC new, with a Clean Install, I could see/hear, that the analogue 7.1 Audio-Output rans with generic MS-Standard-Audio-Driver in full range of all 8 Speakers by selected Passthrough on AVR. Afterwards the Realtek Driver-Setup, the Center/Subwoofer-Jack (orange) & the Side-Surround-Jack (grey) on my ALC892 are shown as faded out in the HD-Audio-Manager, they're also seems to be disconnected, in Case, as they're really plugged correctly in...

Who can help me please? The Cables (Stereo-RCA/Stereo-Jack x4) are new from Shop


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 21, 2019)

Juggler said:


> It would be nice to get Dolby with an equalizer. Otherwise just a plain, simple equalizer will do. No fancy stuff like Creative Connect 2. I don't play any games at all.


Try Dolby Digital Plus.
Go to start menu->APO driver->maintainence driver
Add Dolby DS1 and install.
Go to Fx Configurator.
Click Product config tool; select Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater Analog
Install this.
Open Dolby Digital Plus in start menu->dolby
Play audio then configure a proper EQ in the clickable Frequency spectrum window.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Try Dolby Digital Plus.
> Go to start menu->APO driver->maintainence driver
> Add Dolby DS1 and install.
> Go to Fx Configurator.
> ...





CityCultivator said:


> Try Dolby Digital Plus.
> Go to start menu->APO driver->maintainence driver
> Add Dolby DS1 and install.
> Go to Fx Configurator.
> ...


You are a king!  Everything seems to be working, so thanks for that! Now for the last thing. Can I apply the same process to any version of the Realtek driver? And any other APO add-on? And is there a way of automating the whole process by packaging the mix of drivers into a single install? Thanks once again! It has been nearly 2 months of failing experiments


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 21, 2019)

Juggler said:


> You are a king!  Everything seems to be working, so thanks for that! Now for the last thing. Can I apply the same process to any version of the Realtek driver? And any other APO add-on? And is there a way of automating the whole process by packaging the mix of drivers into a single install? Thanks once again! It has been nearly 2 months of failing experiments


Dolby Digital Plus is one of the easiest to apply; this is why I proposed you with DDP.
This procedure works with everything, including USB audios, soundcards, etc.
Drivers are in APO driver; control app is separate.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Digital Plus is one of the easiest to apply; this is why I proposed you with DDP.
> This procedure works with everything, including USB audios, soundcards, etc.
> Drivers are in APO driver; control app is separate.


OK I understand. So it's not possible to package all the different installs into one single package? If that's the case, no problem. I will write down all the steps and keep all install files in a folder with the instructions.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Alan Finote
> It's time to make the process of installation of APOs selectable. Not everyone needs all APOs available in this world at the same time. Conflict bugs can arise with so many APOs.
> 
> Edit: Also each APO increase latency. High latency: Crappy experience in games.


This is possible but will require a lot of time.


----------



## dpg (Feb 22, 2019)

Quality of SOUND matters.In audio visual video with scene and Sound matters.


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 22, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> This is possible but will require a lot of time.


Hi Alan! Can You make driver of enhacers writen below? Please!
Asus Sonic Studio DTS Dolby Harman DTS Ultra PC Sonic Sound Headphone Enhacer Samsung FX Alienware Sound Center Waves MaxxAudio Pro For Dell 2019 Spatial Sound Card QSound Boom 3D
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY HEADPHONE
SOUNZREALEXP / VOIZREALEXP
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS
SOUND BLASTERX 720°



Alan Finote said:


> This is possible but will require a lot of time.


Realtek the best.Heaphone enhacers need


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 22, 2019)

To all people asking a large list of enhancements:
Do you use all of these enhancements simultaneously? Or how?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 22, 2019)

antonkaz said:


> Hi Alan! Can You make driver of enhacers writen below? Please!
> Asus Sonic Studio DTS Dolby Harman DTS Ultra PC Sonic Sound Headphone Enhacer Samsung FX Alienware Sound Center Waves MaxxAudio Pro For Dell 2019 Spatial Sound Card QSound Boom 3D
> TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
> DOLBY HEADPHONE
> ...


Friend, if I post here a package with all the mentioned improvements (that are many), you will have a series of problems on your machine, including Audio Delay (the answer of the audio comparing with the video, for example, gets too big).


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Friend, if I post here a package with all the mentioned improvements (that are many), you will have a series of problems on your machine, including Audio Delay (the answer of the audio comparing with the video, for example, gets too big).


Make please Alan On/OFF to all enhacers


----------



## ScrooW (Feb 23, 2019)

@Alan Finote 

This last driver is of congratulations



-

Valeu Alan, ficou muito bom mesmo, na minha opinião o melhor já feito.


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8633*



Hello Alan,

I tried your driver and it causes problems during the installation already.
- GenKGA.exe does not work anymore (I guess that prevented some important driver installation).

On my Z390 Aorus Pro runs a Realtek ALC 1220-VB and I´m connected via SPDIF.

After the restart even winamp doesnt work anymore.
- Bad directsound driver

Movies/mp3's dont start anymore.
The dts panel does not let me activate dts connect (greyed).
The test of dts interactive says that there is no compatible device but so do all Stereo modes.
Its a pity because all the media panels that my board driver did not supply are finally here, it did even use Gigabyte panels, but I cant get any sound.

Btw. running the installation again is annoying because it tells like 100 (not counted ) times "file xxx is read only. Klick retry if you want to try again". This can be fixed by deleting the "InstallFiles" folder from the Realtek folder though.

Well after that GenKGA.exe error I really did not expect it to work.

edit: tried the 19_02.exe too, same result, the GenKGA.exe stops working. Added a screener of the list so that you can see where it stopped for bug fixing. Interestingly the sound works with the 19_2 version. It was disorted until I found out that Atmos Dolby and the Dolby setting in the device settings was causing that.

The Realtek gui is there along with the equalizer but the equalizer doesnt seem to work. No matter what I´m changing it makes no difference. Nor do soundeffects change the sound (I deactivated all sound effects in your improvement tab) The equalizer in the improvement tab causes jitters though while changing the settings (even if Dolby is off).

Switching between DTS-Interactive 5.1 and Dolby Digital Live 5.1 in the Realtek gui doesnt change it in the system tab. Maybe the GenKGA.exe error caused the problems with the Realtek gui.

16-bit/96000 Hz stereo is disorted beyond recognition all the time. That worked with the original driver.

Actually I just tried this driver because I do not get any surround in games and hoped that would be fixed. All I get is left/right/center/base but the rear boxes remain silent except for music. In rpg's or shooters I hear nothing when something happens behind me which is especially annoying with shooters when you get whacked from behind but dont hear the shots. It was always like that (for me anyways) via optical/SPDIF but I thought they fixed that already since I tried it last time like 15 years ago and had to go back to an analog connection because it sounded so much better in games.

Is there any sound card that actually has surround sound via spdif in games? Afair only the most expensive Creative cards had it but Creative also had the worst drivers and support on the market along with the most expensive soundcards.

OS: Win10 home



Spoiler: application error RealtekDriver_2019_02



Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="*Application Error*" />
  <EventID Qualifiers="*0*">1000</EventID>
  <Level>2</Level>
  <Task>100</Task>
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="*2019-02-23T15:20:57.025639000Z*" />
  <EventRecordID>4520</EventRecordID>
  <Channel>Application</Channel>
  <Computer>private</Computer>
  <Security />
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>GenKGA3.exe</Data>
  <Data>0.0.0.0</Data>
  <Data>5bd11585</Data>
  <Data>ucrtbase.dll</Data>
  <Data>10.0.17763.1</Data>
  <Data>c3ae1887</Data>
  <Data>c0000409</Data>
  <Data>000a4172</Data>
  <Data>20f4</Data>
  <Data>01d4cb8b5fd4c305</Data>
  <Data>C:\Program Files\Realtek\InstallFiles\Licensing\GenKGA3.exe</Data>
  <Data>C:\WINDOWS\System32\ucrtbase.dll</Data>
  <Data>33462e50-9e79-4fd9-9e0f-27614338a13d</Data>
  <Data />
  <Data />
  </EventData>
  </Event>





Spoiler: RealtekDriver_2019_03



Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="*Application Error*" />
  <EventID Qualifiers="*0*">1000</EventID>
  <Level>2</Level>
  <Task>100</Task>
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="*2019-02-23T15:16:43.475593100Z*" />
  <EventRecordID>4517</EventRecordID>
  <Channel>Application</Channel>
  <Computer>private</Computer>
  <Security />
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>GenKGA.exe</Data>
  <Data>0.0.0.0</Data>
  <Data>5b2ffaaf</Data>
  <Data>ucrtbase.dll</Data>
  <Data>10.0.17763.1</Data>
  <Data>c3ae1887</Data>
  <Data>c0000409</Data>
  <Data>000a4172</Data>
  <Data>125c</Data>
  <Data>01d4cb8ac8a3d731</Data>
  <Data>C:\Program Files\Realtek\InstallFiles\Licensing\GenKGA.exe</Data>
  <Data>C:\WINDOWS\System32\ucrtbase.dll</Data>
  <Data>f9a8d482-86d9-47f5-8f3b-075bf0141be2</Data>
  <Data />
  <Data />
  </EventData>
  </Event>


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Alan Finotty! Please make audio driver Realtek enhacers writen below! Thanks dear audio master!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 23, 2019)

Fred_Vie said:


> Hello Alan,
> 
> I tried your driver and it causes problems during the installation already.
> - GenKGA.exe does not work anymore (I guess that prevented some important driver installation).
> ...


My friend, you may have outdated Microsoft Visual C ++ Runtime libraries. This causes errors to occur in various programs or games.
Use *this executable* to update your runtimes and try again

I'll post another driver package tonight in my time zone (GMT-3).


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Use *this executable* to update your runtimes and try again



Thank you Alan. Unfortunately I have the same issue after installing that pack.

With both DTS-Interactive 5.1 and Dolby Digital Live 5.1 all I get is stereo in games which is rather discouraging. If that is normal than an optical connection isnt worth it for gaming.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fred_Vie said:


> Thank you Alan. Unfortunately I have the same issue after installing that pack.
> 
> With both DTS-Interactive 5.1 and Dolby Digital Live 5.1 all I get is stereo in games which is rather discouraging. If that is normal than an optical connection isnt worth it for gaming.




In my experience over the past few months it has been, no matter how I got 5.1 on the endpoint, is that they don't like having Realtek mode FX applied at all. You can still use other enhancers on mode fx, just remove the Realtek from mode fx at the least. You can do this on any driver you have installed without messing anything up if you have basic knowledge on fx config and etc.


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 24, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> just remove the Realtek from mode fx at the least. You can do this on any driver you have installed without messing anything up if you have basic knowledge on fx config and etc.


Sorry I dont get it... I didnt read up on computer hardware/software in a decade thats prolly the reason


----------



## Snk3 (Feb 24, 2019)

Guys, I've installed default realtek driver from motherboard dvd, but I'm still having this panel:





There is any way to get default realtek gigabyte panel again, without formating my pc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 24, 2019)

I have installed this mod on my Dell Precision T7610 with Realtek HD Audio. As a note, after reboot, I was still having the default MS driver, I had to manually change the driver to use the one with "Autenticode signed". After accepting the warning, everything seems to work OK.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 24, 2019)

Snk3 said:


> Guys, I've installed default realtek driver from motherboard dvd, but I'm still having this panel:
> 
> View attachment 117289
> 
> There is any way to get default realtek gigabyte panel again, without formating my pc? Thanks in advance.



Delete the file "rtkhdaud.dat", located in "%systemroot%\System32\drivers" and reboot your pc.


----------



## Snk3 (Feb 24, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Delete the file "rtkhdaud.dat", located in "%systemroot%\System32\drivers" and reboot your pc.



Eae, vou falar em ptbr contigo, tá?

Removi e o painel gigabyte voltou porém perdi o precioso DTS Interactive, então vou manter ele lá mesmo e lembrar de fazer backup para futuras formatações 

Eu testei alguns de seus mais recentes drivers porém nenhum deles funcionou corretamente, dai depois de desinstalar e tentar outros, decidi instalar o driver do dvd e de alguma maneira o DTS Interactive ficou disponível. Tentei o RealtekDriver720, tentei o RealtekDriver_2019_02 e o RealtekDriver_2019_03 mas não tive muita sorte, minha placa mãe é uma AX370 Gaming 3 com ALC1220. Tem algum driver recomendado para essa placa? Esse 2019_03 dá alguns erros na instalação, embora a maioria dos apps funcione o que me fez procurar outro driver foi um delay no som (aparentemente o sinal digital só é enviado quando eu começo a tocar algum som e mas agora ele fica fixo sem delay) pelo SPDIF, do jeito que esta agora e com esse arquivo .dat, não tem delay na saída pelo SPDIF.


----------



## dpg (Feb 24, 2019)

Alan Finotty ,
WHEN CAN YOU GIVE US THE
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY HEADPHONE .WITH OFF SWITCH TO SWICH OVER TO DOLBY
ATMOS 8 CHANNEL.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 24, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> I have installed this mod on my Dell Precision T7610 with Realtek HD Audio. As a note, after reboot, I was still having the default MS driver, I had to manually change the driver to use the one with "Autenticode signed". After accepting the warning, everything seems to work OK.


@Alan Finote : The weird thing is that the number of input jacks with MS drivers was 3. With your drivers was initially reduced to two, and now it remained only one jack available. Any ideas why is that?
Driver ver is 6.0.1.8591, dated 11/19/2018. My HW Id is: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0280&SUBSYS_102805D4&REV_1000


----------



## BobaBrett (Feb 24, 2019)

When I installed your latest update, Everything seemed to be working fine I installed everything that came in the package. Only two issues I didn't have the preamp selection and I do get it on my Asus Maximus IX code (SupremeFX S1220) stock audio driver. The last one all my audio sounded super loud even when I turned everything off IE Dolby, Creative, ect. It made everything sound muddy even at lower volumes. I did hear changes in each APO app when selecting different ones to play with. 

Once again thank you for all the hard work you guys do =)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 25, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8639



Spoiler: EFFECTS:



*REALTEK EFFECTS
DOLBY HOME THEATER v4
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS HOME THEATER
DTS INTERACTIVE IN S/PDIF
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY ATMOS
NAHIMIC 3
DTS ULTRAPC II
DTS CONNECT
ASUS HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER
SAMSUNG SOUNDALIVE 3D*



*NO CREATIVE EFFECTS (MBAPO)
NO CREATIVE CHAINING (MBWRP)*

*LINK TO DOWNLOAD*

*IN THE MOMENT, IT WASN'T POSSIBLE TO INTEGRATE THE DOLBY HEADPHONE v2, SO REQUESTED HERE. IN THE NEXT PACKAGES, I WILL INTEGRATE YOU IN THE HEADSET INDEPENDENT FLOW, SO THAT YOU DO NOT CAUSE PROBLEMS TO USERS WHO HAVE PREFERENCE BY THE MULTICHANNEL (5.1; 7.1).*


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 25, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> In my experience over the past few months it has been, no matter how I got 5.1 on the endpoint, is that they don't like having Realtek mode FX applied at all. You can still use other enhancers on mode fx, just remove the Realtek from mode fx at the least. You can do this on any driver you have installed without messing anything up if you have basic knowledge on fx config and etc.



Where/how can I remove the Realtek mode FX?


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 25, 2019)

Fred_Vie said:


> Where/how can I remove the Realtek mode FX?



Factory Realtek  drivers are configured like so:




Spoiler: Legacy Realtek



[LFX]
{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}
[GFX]
{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}
[SFX]
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
[MFX]
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}
[EFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}

On the latest driver updates within Windows 10 do not have the LFX and GFX entries when installed, I assume its because of the way audio now works in RS4 and up.





Spoiler: UAD/DHCU Realtek 



[CompositeSFX]
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
[CompositeMFX]
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}
[CompositeEFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[CompositeOSFX]
{71111103-AC62-4939-B476-4BB282B2B42C}
[CompositeOMFX]
{7121B512-6CC5-4C77-AE3A-823F966CCD3D}
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}



On either setup you use FX configurator and simply delete the {A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A} key from MFX in legacy or Composite MFX in UAD/DHCU, apply the settings, restart the driver, make sure that "DisableProtectedAudioDG" = dword:00000001 entry is created [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio], the restart computer. I have had to do this since moving from windows 8.1 to 10, basically when it broke for everyone.

I attached a copy of a config I have been using to apply DTS connect on non mod driver. You can also look at it and see an example of no Realtek (or any in this example) MFX.


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 25, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> .



Answered in my thread because I dont want to hijack this one: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...is-stereo-in-games.252963/page-2#post-4001852


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 25, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8639
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot separate the rear jack from the front jack. Music always comes from rear!
When I install the MS HD Audio driver, it shows two separated audio outputs that I can select from.


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 26, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8639
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Thanks to hard work! Many thanks to you and hard work Alan!

Hi Alan! Make driver effects written to below please! Asus Sonic Master APO Asus Sonic Focus APO.

Asus Sonic Studio DTS Dolby Harman DTS Ultra PC Sonic Sound Headphone Enhacer Samsung FX Alienware Sound Center Waves MaxxAudio Pro For Dell 2019 Spatial Sound Card QSound Boom 3D
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY HEADPHONE
SOUNZREALEXP / VOIZREALEXP
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS
SOUND BLASTERX 720°
Please make driver!


----------



## Virion (Feb 26, 2019)

@*bottlefedc83*
Where can I download the FX Configurator?


----------



## consoled (Feb 26, 2019)

antonkaz said:


> Thanks Thanks to hard work! Many thanks to you and hard work Alan!
> 
> Hi Alan! Make driver effects written to below please! Asus Sonic Master APO Asus Sonic Focus APO.
> 
> ...


You only care about quantity, without caring about sound quality?


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 26, 2019)

consoled said:


> You only care about quantity, without caring about sound quality?


Quality sound and quantity.


----------



## dpg (Feb 26, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8639
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You the pack is working fine except Dolby Atmos.


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Alan Finotty! A driver pack for me? Make please enchacers written below! Thanks You Alan of Your hard work!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 26, 2019)

dpg said:


> Thank You the pack is working fine except Dolby Atmos.


Try turning off the other effects temporarily and testing only the Dolby ATMOS. Here on my PC it's working.


----------



## ScrooW (Feb 26, 2019)

@Alan Finote 

Alan, how about you launch two types of drivers for those who have headphones and another for those who have devices of 5.1/7.1 etc? 

I know that it is easy of my position to suggest this already that the work is all yours (for free It is good to make it clear) I believe that it would help those who seek something specific and avoids several problems I see in the topic that seeks a particular effect but has problem with another and so on goes.


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 26, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Try turning off the other effects temporarily and testing only the Dolby ATMOS. Here on my PC it's working.


Made driver pack for me Alan? All soud endhacers and APO include please. And all audio enhacer soft. Thank You!


----------



## tashi (Feb 26, 2019)

my pc crashed


----------



## oliver86 (Feb 26, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8639
> 
> 
> ...



@Alan Finote
I use the motherboard ASUS ROG Maximus X Code which uses the realtek ALC1220 sound card, windows 10 Pro.
 Your drive is compatible with this sound card, needs a special installation this drive?


I installed this drive and I do not see the graphical interface.


----------



## tashi (Feb 26, 2019)

how do i uninstall this because now i cant install other audio drivers without my PC crashing
I dont mean anything bad because you did do a great job


----------



## itsprstar (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey Alan!, any chance to just update your original "Realtek with SRS Unlocked Driver" now digital signed and with working GUI?, IMHO is the perfect, simple and better quality driver so far!!
Regards from México!


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 26, 2019)

People! If you demand from Alan to make driver for everyone in particular,then pay him!
@*antonkaz *what you will do with all that sound plugins?Beter go and get sound card or dac to get beter sound.


----------



## itsprstar (Feb 26, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> People! If you demand from Alan to make driver for everyone in particular,then pay him!
> @*antonkaz *what you will do with all that sound plugins?Beter go and get sound card or dac to get beter sound.


How's demanding? I said if "by any chance"!!


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 26, 2019)

itsprstar said:


> How's demanding? I said if "by any chance"!!


Srs premium sound is now Dts Studio Sound because DTS company buys SRS.


----------



## itsprstar (Feb 26, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Srs premium sound is now Dts Studio Sound because DTS company buys SRS.


Yep!, maybe it's just me but in my Z623 the SRS Fx sound way better than the DTS !


----------



## Juggler (Feb 27, 2019)

Could anyone please check if the *Dolby Atmos for Gaming* can be downloaded from the Windows Store? It's always giving me an error. If anyone has a link to it from a third party, that would be great. Thanks! @CityCultivator @Alan Finote @Dj Urko

This what I'm getting soon after I try to download. In reality all I'm trying to do is delete a dead shortcut in the Start Menu (see pics below).


----------



## imnambarn (Feb 27, 2019)

no creative 720 T-T
sad


----------



## mdd45 (Feb 27, 2019)

With last driver RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe and Nahimic installed i get a virus detection from Avast for the file NahimicSVC32.exe found in "C:\Windows\syswow64\" folder. False alarm due to a crack or something is not ok?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 27, 2019)

mdd45 said:


> With last driver RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe and Nahimic installed i get a virus detection from Avast for the file NahimicSVC32.exe found in "C:\Windows\syswow64\" folder. False alarm due to a crack or something is not ok?


This quoted executable is the original. No Cracks.


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 28, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> This quoted executable is the original. No Cracks.


Where my DriverPack Alan? Make me my driverpack please! Thank you Alan!


----------



## envizion (Feb 28, 2019)

thank you for the driver pack.

how do you set default profile for dolby atmos for gaming app? i want to have it on dynamic as default but it keeps reverting to the first game shooter profile whenever the comp is restarted or after the atmos app been closed for awhile.


----------



## westk (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi Alan, there is a way to enable fill speaker (or CMSS3D) on Realtek soundcards?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 1, 2019)

envizion said:


> thank you for the driver pack.
> 
> how do you set default profile for dolby atmos for gaming app? i want to have it on dynamic as default but it keeps reverting to the first game shooter profile whenever the comp is restarted or after the atmos app been closed for awhile.


Go to "*%systemroot%\System32\dolbyaposvc*" and open the *default.xml* file in Notepad. After that, press CTRL + F on your keyboard and look for "*default_profile*". Note that you will be in *game_shooter*. Delete and set this parameter to "*dynamic*". Ready!
*If you do not see the files inside this folder, configure your file explorer to "Show hidden files".*


----------



## movi21 (Mar 1, 2019)

hey alan  dolby atmos for win7?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 1, 2019)

movi21 said:


> hey alan  dolby atmos for win7?


The necessary APIs for Atmos is not present on windows 7.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 1, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to "*%systemroot%\System32\dolbyaposvc*" and open the *default.xml* file in Notepad. After that, press CTRL + F on your keyboard and look for "*default_profile*". Note that you will be in *game_shooter*. Delete and set this parameter to "*dynamic*". Ready!
> *If you do not see the files inside this folder, configure your file explorer to "Show hidden files".*


So what ever profile is set as default, it uses that profile for everything?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 1, 2019)

Jayce said:


> So what ever profile is set as default, it uses that profile for everything?


game_shooter


----------



## Jayce (Mar 1, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> game_shooter


I know game shooter but what I am asking is whatever is set for *default_profile=, does it use that profile's settings for every type media? Like if dynamic, music, or movie was set a the default profile in the XML preset, would it use that profile's settings for everything you play/watch, even if you tried changing it to a different profile?*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 1, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642


Jayce said:


> I know game shooter but what I am asking is whatever is set for *default_profile=, does it use that profile's settings for every type media? Like if dynamic, music, or movie was set a the default profile in the XML preset, would it use that profile's settings for everything you play/watch, even if you tried changing it to a different profile?*


The file "*AutoSwitchConfig.xml*" answers your question, my friend!


----------



## Jayce (Mar 1, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642
> 
> The file "*AutoSwitchConfig.xml*" answers your question, my friend!



But you have to set in runtime.xml <AutoSwitchEnabled value="False to true for the auto switch to work properly. I tried it without it being true and it didn't work but when it's set to true, it works


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 1, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642

ENHANCEMENTS:

REALTEK ENHANCEMENTS
VIA HD AUDIO ENHANCEMENTS
Q-SOUND GFX SOUND ENHANCEMENTS
DOLBY PCEEv4 (HOME THEATER)
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS (HOME THEATER)
DOLBY ATMOS FOR GAMING
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3
*SOME AESTHETIC CHANGES IN THE INSTALLER.*

*NEWS IS THE UNLOCKING OF THE DTS LICENSE IN THIS PACKAGE, ENABLING THE SUPPORT FOR:*

*DTS CONNECT*
*DTS NEOPC*
*DTS INTERACTIVE (5.1 SURROUND)*
*LINK TO DOWNLOAD*

GOOD RESORT!!!!!!!!


Spoiler: IMAGES:


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you, installing now.


----------



## dwar24 (Mar 1, 2019)

How can i access in sound manager, i have only old sound manager. When i star dolby teathre block me message about drivers, im gonna delete all realtek and install again. 
Edit: i ve just installed realtek but i cannot change in setting for dolby atmos, i can only put sonic, then i cant access dolby atmos for gaming, then i cant find in realtek razer kraken v2 7.1.


----------



## Borys123 (Mar 1, 2019)

The new version doesn't work for me. The old one (25.02) was OK. Now I have no settings, no control panel and Dolby/Nahimic say I have no driver. Used DDU, tried reinstalling 4 times.

For more clarification, I have MSI GL72 6QC. The only drivers that seem to work for me are the ones from MSI website and your driver from 25.02. The newest one, the version with Creative and even the stock Realtek driver R2.82 don't work. Any ideas?

Edit: Ooops, the situation is worse. I tried to revert to your drivers from 25.02 and they don't work too. No sound at all. What can I do? The driver doesn't even appear in the Remove Programs section after installing.

Edit2: I managed to make the one from 25.02 work. I installed the driver from MSI, removed it via Remove Programs (without DDU) and then installed the modded driver. It seems that some files from the old driver are needed for the others to work as I didn't wipe fully this time and this helped me.

Can it be C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys? It wasn't there after I wiped everything and installed the modded driver. Now I have it with the modded one and its time of creation is the time when I installed the driver from MSI website.

I have ALC 892


----------



## envizion (Mar 1, 2019)

new version working great. dolby atmos actually saves profile settings now without editing xml. thanks!


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks again, working fully. Atmos completely unlocked in the windows 10 sound options which is exactly why i got this.
Dont see what else needs to be improved besides giving an auto uninstaller before installing the driver so it works perfectly everytime. 

Had to uninstall all old drivers before this worked, errors when launching atmos before that.


----------



## sunn (Mar 1, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> ...


These drivers have to be installed in specific way? I mean should I do something before installation? 
Should I remove standard Realtek drivers before installation?

Regards!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 1, 2019)

sunn said:


> These drivers have to be installed in specific way? I mean should I do something before installation?
> Should I remove standard Realtek drivers before installation?
> 
> Regards!


You will need to remove the currently installed Realtek driver, restart your computer, and begin the installation process for this package.


----------



## westk (Mar 1, 2019)

With these new drivers I have a high memory leak


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 2, 2019)

I dont have a leak, check and see what setting is causing it; or if you did a full clean install with them.
Mines barely 50mbs.

Also @OP can we get Sound Blaster Connect added into this? Id love to have it unlocked for my sound card.




These drivers ROCK! Atmos headphones useable off my sound card along with onboard.
Amazing.


----------



## leongx (Mar 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> ...



I have these RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe installed.. and they work great so far, Mic Quality is the best and most things seem to work... can I install this updated version of the driver over the top and will everything still work? all current mic/sound settings?


----------



## em1n3m16 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi @Alan Finote do you have in plan to do something like Turtle Beach Effects you did on last patch? That and a driver centered on gaming would be fantastic


----------



## sunn (Mar 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> You will need to remove the currently installed Realtek driver, restart your computer, and begin the installation process for this package.


Thanks! I've installed it just 10mins ago and unfortunately Dolby Home Theater and Dolby Atmos for Gaming are not working.

First error (black background):
_An error occurred with access to the Dolby Atmos driver. Restart the computer or reinstall the driver if the problem persists. _

Second error:
_Dolby Audio drivers could not be started. You must restart the computer and if the problem persists, reinstall the drivers._

I've deinstalled previous Realtek drivers, reboot and then tried to install your driver. Two monts ago I was used a trial version of Dolby for Gaming (from Microsoft Store). Could this be the source of the problem?


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> ...


Driver package for me make please! Of All Audio Enchacers! Please Alan! And Thank You very much!


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 2, 2019)

antonkaz said:


> Driver package for me make please! Of All Audio Enchacers! Please Alan! And Thank You very much!


You are annoying. How many times you can post that request? Just send Alan a PM, with your PayPal donation, and be done!


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 2, 2019)

If youre getting that error you didnt remove everything correctly, from control panel and device manager.
User error, not the drivers.

I ran into the same thing till i realized these drivers require a proper purge to install.

Here is the install process for these drivers that works for me.

Uninstall all Realtek from control panel uninstall.
Restart, check control panel again.
Go into my documents, right click This PC, then click manage.
Open Device Manager
Go to Sound, Video and Game Controllers
Uninstall Realtek from this list ( right click it and uninstall)
Restart - Then install these again.


----------



## sunn (Mar 2, 2019)

Mittenz said:


> If youre getting that error you didnt remove everything correctly, from control panel and device manager.
> User error, not the drivers.


So how I should remove it properly? I used Drivers Store Explorer from Github and it shows me only one file of Realtek drivers which I deleted. After installation new drivers I could see only one file from Alan's drivers and thats all.

EDIT:
@Mittenz OK, I'll do it following your steps.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 2, 2019)

leongx said:


> I have these RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe installed.. and they work great so far, Mic Quality is the best and most things seem to work... can I install this updated version of the driver over the top and will everything still work? all current mic/sound settings?


Well, in my opinion, if you already have my previous mod installed on your machine and running perfectly, there is no need to upgrade.


----------



## grich (Mar 2, 2019)

hi Alan,

How do I turn off the DTS neo pc?  Some versions of your drive have the on/off toggle and the RealtekDriver_2019_03 does not so it is always on


----------



## sunn (Mar 2, 2019)

Mittenz said:


> If youre getting that error you didnt remove everything correctly, from control panel and device manager.
> User error, not the drivers.
> 
> I ran into the same thing till i realized these drivers require a proper purge to install.
> ...


I've tried your steps and I am still getting error. Any other ideas? 

PS. After installation there is no Realtek driver in Device Manager.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 2, 2019)

grich said:


> hi Alan,
> 
> How do I turn off the DTS neo pc?  Some versions of your drive have the on/off toggle and the RealtekDriver_2019_03 does not so it is always on
> 
> View attachment 117733


Friend, in the case of DTS license activation, this is the default. To turn it off, simply select another audio sampling rate. These on / off buttons are only available on the analog interface (Speakers).


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 2, 2019)

Use Guru3d DDU uninstaller for your audio.

Also post your motherboard to me, so we know the onboard audio you have.
Try installing last release on the 25th of Feb as a last resort.


----------



## sunn (Mar 2, 2019)

Mittenz said:


> Use Guru3d DDU uninstaller for your audio.
> 
> Also post your motherboard to me, so we know the onboard audio you have.


Motherboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk



> Try installing last release on the 25th of Feb as a last resort.


Ok, I'll do it.

PS. One thing is curious - I've tried different custom drivers and again the problem was with dolby atmos. Maybe problem is with dolby.


----------



## grich (Mar 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Friend, in the case of DTS license activation, this is the default. To turn it off, simply select another audio sampling rate. These on / off buttons are only available on the analog interface (Speakers).



Thank you for the clarification!  

I wish I could get Dolby Atmos for gaming working - all I see is a black screen with Dolby word then it exits!


----------



## dpg (Mar 2, 2019)

grich said:


> Thank you for the clarification!
> 
> I wish I could get Dolby Atmos for gaming working - all I see is a black screen with Dolby word then it exits!


Wait for 1 min after installation ,don,t  restart, install process in on ,now RESTART.


----------



## sunn (Mar 2, 2019)

Mittenz said:


> Use Guru3d DDU uninstaller for your audio.
> 
> Also post your motherboard to me, so we know the onboard audio you have.
> Try installing last release on the 25th of Feb as a last resort.


Still get this error :| Something is wrong with Dolby Audio. Maybe It is because few months ago I used trial version from M$ Store?

EDIT:
A little progress! I didn't install Dolby Home Theater and Dolby Atmos for Gaming is working. But there is no Realtek driver in Device Manager and my speakers are not detected. Only headphones are working.


----------



## leongx (Mar 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Well, in my opinion, if you already have my previous mod installed on your machine and running perfectly, there is no need to upgrade.




Well I dunno about perfectly.. the creative voice morphing stuff doesn't work.. but I did have a previous where that voice morphing stuff did work, but none of the sound output fx stuff worked...

its all been abit hit and miss.. while the drivers I have.. the mic quality is better and some of the sound fx stuff like eq/dolby etc seem to work.. just wanting a driver where all of it works..

so thats why I ask if maybe this newer one has everything working but reluctant to try it out just incase i've got to come back to getting this current drivers working again.


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 2, 2019)

I use an MSI X470 so you have similar onboard. Should work for you.
Could be a windows issue perhaps.

You should uninstall all audio apps off your PC aswell, just look through the start menu, purge it all off before installing.
Update windows to latest.


----------



## sunn (Mar 2, 2019)

Mittenz said:


> I use an MSI X470 so you have similar onboard. Should work for you.
> Could be a windows issue perhaps.
> 
> You should uninstall all audio apps off your PC aswell, just look through the start menu, purge it all off before installing.
> Update windows to latest.


Actually I fixed it totally  And yes, Windows Update was helpful. Realtek - working, Dolby - working. Thank You for help!


----------



## Màthair (Mar 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> ...



Eu testei o driver, mas ele nao é bom para meu computer; penso que se vc engadir as opçoes do DTS do seu driver novo com as do driver (a versao 6339), podería ser muito melhor sem duvida nemhuma, o QSound nao pega bem (o som flutua, é ouvido como se ele sobe e desce enquanto você ouve uma música ou um filme, e o som, nao é tao não é tão enriquecido (em qualidade) com o QSound, é muito melhor usar os efeitos VIA. Onestamente @Alan Finote , penso vc pode faze-lo muito melhor, e mais poderoso o seguinte driver. Ponha seus neuronios a trabalhar meu amiguxo, um abraço.

Atenciosamente;

@Màthair


----------



## 15175 (Mar 3, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> ...





Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> ...




Not work




hope add my hardware


----------



## Màthair (Mar 3, 2019)

15175 said:


> Not work
> View attachment 117805
> 
> hope add my hardware
> ...


Maybe you should add ur Hardware ID`s to the inf file. See first if exists in the file, if not, add the ID`s, (copy&paste), and then save in the inf file. Try again friend @15175 !


----------



## grich (Mar 4, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Friend, in the case of DTS license activation, this is the default. To turn it off, simply select another audio sampling rate. These on / off buttons are only available on the analog interface (Speakers).



Hi Alan, from an earlier version RealtekDriver_2019_02 there is a way to turn off DTS NEO PC, from within the Realtek Digital Output properties (in windowsz) itself instead of using the Realtek HD Audio Manager :


----------



## Màthair (Mar 4, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Eu testei o driver, mas ele nao é bom para meu computer; penso que se vc engadir as opçoes do DTS do seu driver novo com as do driver (a versao 6339), podería ser muito melhor sem duvida nemhuma, o QSound nao pega bem (o som flutua, é ouvido como se ele sobe e desce enquanto você ouve uma música ou um filme, e o som, nao é tao não é tão enriquecido (em qualidade) com o QSound, pode seja muito melhor usar os efeitos VIA q posuem Dolby  (Dolby Pro Logic IIX, tbm e o Envy optimun speaker). Pode olhar as opçoes e efeitos no arquivo/libraria chamado "VIAPropageExt.dll", use o resorce hacker para olhar em "dialogo" as opçoes q posue. E onestamente @Alan Finote , penso vc pode faze-lo muito melhor, e mais poderoso o seguinte driver. Ponha seus neuronios a trabalhar meu amiguxo, um abraço.
> 
> Atenciosamente;
> 
> @Màthair


----------



## ScrooW (Mar 5, 2019)

Relax, here in Brazil is carnival and Alan is from Rio de Janeiro, put something together and see the reason for his absence hahahaa. He deserves!


----------



## Mason76 (Mar 5, 2019)

hi
i install driver with creative720(RealtekDriverSBCSANH3VIADS1PCEEv4SZVZEXP) but samsung alive settings and viahd not add in my settings of speakers
please help


----------



## gunny2k6 (Mar 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> ...



Tried the driver on my old Dell l502x XPS 15 (Realtek ALC 665 audio chip)  ... laptop just like my Asus Z97 Gene i tried = zero audio out of speakers etc ... installs fine thou but yet again keep up the good work, i m sure its my luck with hardware and dell/asus doing odd things then anything you or i doing wrong. i ll keep trying your releases thou to see if they work eventually.

i use driver fusion and manual removal of realtek folders in Program Folders in safe mode between each install



gunny2k6 said:


> Tried the driver on my old Dell l502x XPS 15 (Realtek ALC 665 audio chip)  ... laptop just like my Asus Z97 Gene i tried = zero audio out of speakers etc ... installs fine thou but yet again keep up the good work, i m sure its my luck with hardware and dell/asus doing odd things then anything you or i doing wrong. i ll keep trying your releases thou to see if they work eventually.
> 
> i use driver fusion and manual removal of realtek folders in Program Folders in safe mode between each install


OK OK retried this driver on my Asus z97 Gene and i take that back ... DTS Interactive now working on the digital output ...sweet Alan you the MAN!!


----------



## Wildthing (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello Alan I need help, I tried to install the last of your 2 drivers, but they  both stop at the same point UWP runtime don't installed and black screen after restart, i run Windows 10 1809


----------



## Areha (Mar 7, 2019)

I got error something like this, how to solve it?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 7, 2019)

Areha said:


> I got error something like this, how to solve it?
> View attachment 118165


Enable Developer Mode. Go to *Start Menu > Settings > Update and Security > For developers* and enable Developer Mode. Please wait until the process is complete and try again.


----------



## Wildthing (Mar 7, 2019)

Alan, have you seen my post? I need your help


----------



## Màthair (Mar 7, 2019)

Wildthing said:


> Hello Alan I need help, I tried to install the last of your 2 drivers, but they  both stop at the same point UWP runtime don't installed and black screen after restart, i run Windows 10 1809




@Wildthing , have u activate the mode "programmer" in ur windows 10?, maybe is the cause to give an error in the installation of windows apps. At least, use the "perform test application installation" mode, if not ur computer never can install these apps. U can find these options in: Configuration>>>  update and security >>> for programmers. Try it!


----------



## naxneri (Mar 7, 2019)

I have windows 10 LTSB version installed and it seems like the lasts exe does not support


----------



## Wildthing (Mar 7, 2019)

Màthair said:


> @Wildthing , have u activate the mode "programmer" in ur windows 10?, maybe is the cause to give an error in the installation of windows apps. At least, use the "perform test application installation" mode, if not ur computer never can install these apps. U can find these options in: Configuration>>>  update and security >>> for programmers. Try it!


"Developer mode" is activated, powershell don't install any services and still blocked and remains stuck


----------



## Metal-Tom (Mar 7, 2019)

naxneri said:


> I have windows 10 LTSB version installed and it seems like the lasts exe does not support
> View attachment 118185



Do you've got an other valid Win-License-Key still enough Disk-Space to install a DualBoot-System with Win v1809?


----------



## naxneri (Mar 7, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Do you've got an other valid Win-License-Key still enough Disk-Space to install a DualBoot-System with Win v1809?



yes, I also have another pc with windows 10 without being the LTSB


----------



## Màthair (Mar 7, 2019)

I think that win 10 LTSB have some features blocked or deactivated, maybe that`s the reason to do impossible the installation of apps, and others. i recommend u change ur o.s. @Wildthing


----------



## Wildthing (Mar 7, 2019)

Màthair said:


> I think that win 10 LTSB have some features blocked or deactivated, maybe that`s the reason to do impossible the installation of apps, and others. i recommend u change ur o.s. @Wildthing


I don't have win 10 LTSB..I have win 10 pro v1809 with all app. cortana,edge,store and more


----------



## Metal-Tom (Mar 7, 2019)

naxneri said:


> yes, I also have another pc with windows 10 without being the LTSB



Then you know, what you can do now xD


----------



## Areha (Mar 8, 2019)

help, high ram and cpu usage


[edit]:
using:
mod 2019_03_01
headphone sennheiser gsp 300

asrock h370 fatal1ty, alc1220
i7 8700
ram 16gb

*ah and i got trouble when installing official sound blaster 3, it's officially supported but my sound blaster didn't recognize any audio device


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 8, 2019)

Areha said:


> help, high ram and cpu usage
> View attachment 118254


Give system specs, what mod you used and what audio device you use (Headphone/Speaker type and number)


----------



## darkmage1991 (Mar 9, 2019)

Can someone point me in the right direction on how to get my audio sounding halfway decent?
I am trying to use a pioneer VSX-D457 using the "Wide" mode as i want full range going to just 3 speakers center/left/right
this is the "wide mode im referring too:


http://imgur.com/y9q3Hoa


but no matter what mode i choose the audio is constantly fading in and out and going to random speakers as if its trying to make a fake surround or something and all its doing is sounding like dog shit.
i dont want surround i just want full range into 3 speakers and from what i can tell in this receivers manual this is the only way.

if i play a dolby audio test track on youtube it sounds magnificent though. but if you try watching anything else on youtube or play asong and you have no bass and the audio is all over the place.

is there any tweak to these drivers that can turn off the surround faking stuff and just output everything to 3 channels or hell even 2 channels that just add the dolby logic stuff so the receiver can use it? i figure this has to be a driver issue as proper dolby sound plays great, its just the stuff the drivers are trying to fake.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 10, 2019)

darkmage1991 said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction on how to get my audio sounding halfway decent?
> I am trying to use a pioneer VSX-D457 using the "Wide" mode as i want full range going to just 3 speakers center/left/right
> this is the "wide mode im referring too:
> 
> ...


This is an old pro-logic receiver. Try the 3ch logic. It seems the closest that is able to work on only 3 speakers.
Better solution: Use it as a stereo receiver or get another receiver that can receive discrete 5.1 signals (by analogue cables or spdif cable)


----------



## Isaactds (Mar 10, 2019)

nao importa como eu desinstale e instale ele continua com o uso excessivo de memoria ram e o microfone nao esta limpo a qualidade
usando somente o dolby atmos ultima versao de driver instalada 2019_03_01

no matter how I uninstall and install it continues with excessive ram usage  and the microphone is not clear the quality last drive version instaled 2019_03_01
using only the dolby atomos

windows 10 pro 17763.348
motherboard msi x370 gaming
realtek alc892


----------



## ScrooW (Mar 10, 2019)

Isaactds said:


> nao importa como eu desinstale e instale ele continua com o uso excessivo de memoria ram e o microfone nao esta limpo a qualidade
> usando somente o dolby atmos ultima versao de driver instalada 2019_03_01
> 
> no matter how I uninstall and install it continues with excessive ram usage  and the microphone is not clear the quality last drive version instaled 2019_03_01
> ...



Vou te mandar a real, esses drivers só são 100% removidos se formatar, por isso tem que ter cuidado nos testes. 


--- 

I will send you the real, these drivers are only 100% removed if you format, so you have to be careful in the tests


----------



## Isaactds (Mar 10, 2019)

Valeu pela resposta ja imaginava essa possibilidade ser a unica a resolver o tenso e ter que ficar formatando sempre e tenso e me parece que essa e a melhor versao ate agora mais limpa de tudo


Thanks for the answer, I imagined this possibility is the onle to fix is a little tense  have to be formatting always and tense and it seems to me that this is the best version so far of everything


----------



## ScrooW (Mar 10, 2019)

Isaactds said:


> Valeu pela resposta ja imaginava essa possibilidade ser a unica a resolver o tenso e ter que ficar formatando sempre e tenso e me parece que essa e a melhor versao ate agora mais limpa de tudo
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer, I imagined this possibility is the onle to fix is a little tense  have to be formatting always and tense and it seems to me that this is the best version so far of everything



I send a inbox!


----------



## Streamroller (Mar 10, 2019)

I have;

Z390 Aorus Xtreme  ALC1220-VB chip
Z5500 with Optical SPDIF Cable
no matter what i did i could not enable dolby digital live nor dts. All i get is 2 channel in advanced options in sound menu. In games i get stereo as well. I had been using Soundcore3d soundcard with perfectly DD live encoding and 5.1 in games as well. (rear audio moving audio etc) I dont want to download these malicious files, is there any LEGIT way ? I am on lastest 8633 realtek driver.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 10, 2019)

Streamroller said:


> I have;
> 
> Z390 Aorus Xtreme  ALC1220-VB chip
> Z5500 with Optical SPDIF Cable
> no matter what i did i could not enable dolby digital live nor dts. All i get is 2 channel in advanced options in sound menu. In games i get stereo as well. I had been using Soundcore3d soundcard with perfectly DD live encoding and 5.1 in games as well. (rear audio moving audio etc) I dont want to download these malicious files, is there any LEGIT way ? I am on lastest 8633 realtek driver.


What do you mean by "these malicious"? You found anything malicious?


----------



## Streamroller (Mar 10, 2019)

Sorry i meant potential harm but either way i installed the lastest patch for DTS, DTS 5.1 is working now but couldnt get Rear speaker sound :S


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 10, 2019)

Streamroller said:


> Sorry i meant potential harm but either way i installed the lastest patch for DTS, DTS 5.1 is working now but couldnt get Rear speaker sound :S


You are playing someting 5.1?


----------



## Streamroller (Mar 10, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You are playing someting 5.1?


I am trying to play DTS 5.1 Sample on windows which u can see on photo. I only get Left and Right sound. Also no DD Live eventho i installed Dolby Digital Live Plus from installer :S


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 10, 2019)

Streamroller said:


> I am trying to play DTS 5.1 Sample on windows which u can see on photo. I only get Left and Right sound. Also no DD Live eventho i installed Dolby Digital Live Plus from installer :S


"Dolby Digital Live Plus" I am not sure which app. Could you take a screenshot?
You just want DTS 5.1 out? or also audio enhancers?


----------



## Streamroller (Mar 10, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> "Dolby Digital Live Plus" I am not sure which app. Could you take a screenshot?
> You just want DTS 5.1 out? or also audio enhancers?


I couldnt get DD Live
I couldnt get Rear speakers working
I only get DTS 5.1 interactive with stereo sound. Games are not 5.1 and tried dts 5.1 film


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 10, 2019)

Streamroller said:


> I couldnt get DD Live
> I couldnt get Rear speakers working
> I only get DTS 5.1 interactive with stereo sound. Games are not 5.1 and tried dts 5.1 film


DTS Film also plays as stereo? have you checked receiver settings?


----------



## Streamroller (Mar 10, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> DTS Film also plays as stereo? have you checked receiver settings?


YES everything is Stereo, tried older patch in the thread which enabled DD and rear speakers are silent. I dont have a receiver, as i told i have z5500 and it set to optical and shows DD in LCD


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 10, 2019)

Streamroller said:


> YES everything is Stereo, tried older patch in the thread which enabled DD and rear speakers are silent. I dont have a receiver, as i told i have z5500 and it set to optical and shows DD in LCD


Does the device (z5500) show any dts indication when a DTS movie is being played, or shows stereo?


----------



## imnambarn (Mar 12, 2019)

Alan where is soundblaster I think it's good


----------



## Jeff Chiu (Mar 12, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8642
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> ...


Dear Alan,

I just tried to install in on one server 2016, but encountered error message pop up, said this program does not support the version of windows.

I thought 2016 is same kernel as 10, so not understand why cannot install.

Best wishes,
Jeff


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 12, 2019)

Jeff Chiu said:


> Dear Alan,
> 
> I just tried to install in on one server 2016, but encountered error message pop up, said this program does not support the version of windows.
> 
> ...


Your edition of server 2016 most probably not properly support Atmos audio and may additionally not fully support the latest UWP app; server 2016 is based upon an older edition of windows 10.
Try Wndows server 2019.


----------



## Mason76 (Mar 12, 2019)

I inistall old version alana driver with creative 720 and dolby ,sound alive and viaHD,my botebook still very lag in games!micro freaze everywere and bad work wifi module!i delete this driver in DDU and my pc work very good and speed!
Sorry my bad english!

How a fully delete and clear mu system after alans driver?DDU not delet at all!please help and guide me. Please


----------



## andreaspujihar (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi,i am new member is supporred for alc255???


----------



## Màthair (Mar 15, 2019)

andreaspujihar said:


> Hi,i am new member is supporred for alc255???



yes, is supported!. u can install it, just follow the instructions created by the owner of the driver, are inside the folder.


----------



## 5demid5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Please post separately realtek asio driver


----------



## azu1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi i need help here, i installed latest driver RealtekDriver_2019_03_01 build, during installation i have YES Dolby Digital Plus Home Theatre, then restart the PC, where i can i find the GUI Digital Plus control panel. it wont show up in start menu/tray bar.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 21, 2019)

azu1 said:


> Hi i need help here, i installed latest driver RealtekDriver_2019_03_01 build, during installation i have YES Dolby Digital Plus Home Theatre, then restart the PC, where i can i find the GUI Digital Plus control panel. it wont show up in start menu/tray bar.


Good Morning.
Just execute the following command:
*cmd /k reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v DDP /t REG_SZ /d "%programfiles%\Dolby Digital Plus\ddp.exe" /f*
Ready! On the next reboot, it will pop up in the system tray.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 22, 2019)

New Realtek Audio Drivers Released
Updated Version to 6.0.1.8656

*ATTENTION: This driver package is intended for those who are having many problems with their PCs, such as excessive memory or cpu usage, very high audio latency, etc. However, it does not have as many resources.
People who want superior audio quality on their Realtek chip, but value the audio latency of their systems, for this reason the few resources.*



Spoiler: FOLLOW HERE THE DRIVER LINK:



https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bt2gtmKaciyu91eZk





Spoiler: ENHANCENTS:



Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5
DTS Audio
DTS Digital Entertainment
VIA HD Audio Effects
DTS Connect
DTS Interactive 5.1 Surround





Spoiler: CLARIFICATION:



Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 is an old suite from Creative, but in this case, I decided to include it because of the greater control over the audio output points. Ex: You can choose the Realtek audio output point you want to use.





Spoiler: IMAGES:



Realtek Audio Manager with DTS Interactive:




DTS Audio:




X-Fi MB5:




VIA Enhancements:




DTS Digital Entertainment (Includes the effects quoted in the image):






Enjoy it.


----------



## grich (Mar 22, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## Xeonic (Mar 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Audio Drivers Released
> Updated Version to 6.0.1.8656
> 
> *ATTENTION: This driver package is intended for those who are having many problems with their PCs, such as excessive memory or cpu usage, very high audio latency, etc. However, it does not have as many resources.
> ...




When headphones are connected, the sound goes through the speakers.  Help!


----------



## ToniM_8 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks Alan


----------



## imnambarn (Mar 23, 2019)

which one is best Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 vs SoundBlaster x
My headphone is Sennheiser Game zero 7.1


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 24, 2019)

Xeonic said:


> When headphones are connected, the sound goes through the speakers.  Help!


I have reported this a long time ago. There is no switching from rear to front outputs...
I guess nobody can work that one out.


----------



## movi21 (Mar 24, 2019)

*Alan Finote modded for win 7 pls*


----------



## Kellicros (Mar 24, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Audio Drivers Released
> Updated Version to 6.0.1.8656
> 
> *ATTENTION: This driver package is intended for those who are having many problems with their PCs, such as excessive memory or cpu usage, very high audio latency, etc. However, it does not have as many resources.
> ...


Thanks for the update but it seems to mess up my channels/jacks. Eg: sound from real speakers would come out from my front speakers, I made sure I have the jacks inserted properly and everything went back to normal when I revert to an older driver, any idea why is this happening?


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 25, 2019)

The channels/jacks are messed up here too. If I have installed Intel HD Audio, I have two different entries in Windows sound output settings - one for front jack and another for rear jack.
I can choose to use either the rear jack (speakers) or the front jack (headphones).
Also with generic drivers I can see the microphone jack too (front).





If I install any of those modded drivers, I have only one entry, labeled "Speakers/Headphones" and that is connected to rear jack.


----------



## Kellicros (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes, I believe the channels are bugged in the modded drivers, everything's working fine on generic drivers (same driver version).

EDIT: Just tested with a headset, I am experiencing the same thing, both head set and speakers are outputing sound.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 26, 2019)

This is how the official driver looks like. You have the option to separate the front output from rear output, if so desired. I didn't see that in the modded drivers.


----------



## imnambarn (Mar 27, 2019)

alan can you do 
*SBX PRO STUDIO*
*please https://www.soundblaster.com/technology/sbx-pro-studio *


----------



## koochan93 (Mar 27, 2019)

dont work with the ALC3240


----------



## xangr (Mar 27, 2019)

@Alan Finote, Is it possible to get Nahimic + Atmos for .8656? .8642 has atmos installed and nahimic. .8656 has no nahimic and atmos.


----------



## RapToX1337 (Mar 27, 2019)

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 works now. SBX PRO STUDIO works like a charm.
The only thing not working in the X-Fi MB5 is advanced settings and speaker calibration. If i try to choose my speakers or something else, the program crashes.

The next problem is, if you activate DTS Surround and then, for example, listening to music on YouTube and pausing it, DTS automatically disables itself. Not in the driver but the decode ( Logitech Z906 ) light goes off and goes back into 4.1 or something else and you hear a scratch like sound in the speakers.

Also if I try to start the program "DTS Audio" an Error appears: "DTS Audio is unavailable for the specified audio device."

Everything else works so far.


----------



## Mach11978 (Mar 28, 2019)

ok  so i have 

7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect now i have a  the 55500s  i just want laod explosions for games and movie what would be the best mod for this


----------



## dakila (Mar 30, 2019)

Does it work with Acer Aspire Notebooks?
Creative 720 doesn't find my Realtek after install...
And if i try to change my Sounddrivers manually to the Advanced one it ends with Bluescreen as result..
Did i do something wrong?

That's my Realtek specs: FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1025103B&REV_1000
My System is Windows Home v1809


----------



## CntrlAltDel (Apr 1, 2019)

Absolute great work. I used this driver instead of the Win7 driver for my "Realtek ALC892" and there's a significant difference in sound quality on my old school amp.

Problem is when any sort of sound is played the sound would randomly dim and then go back to loud, I'd have to increase and decrease volume constantly to compensate for the dimming of the sound. Any solution for this?

Windows 10 x64 Pro


----------



## gunny2k6 (Apr 3, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Audio Drivers Released
> Updated Version to 6.0.1.8656
> 
> *ATTENTION: This driver package is intended for those who are having many problems with their PCs, such as excessive memory or cpu usage, very high audio latency, etc. However, it does not have as many resources.
> ...



Seems to work really well for only thing for me would be how could I add/unlock dobly digital live (DDL)  not to be picky hehe


----------



## grich (Apr 4, 2019)

why do you like DDL more than DTS?


----------



## Scoty (Apr 8, 2019)

I have a ALC1220-VB Onboard on my Gigabyte z390. Can i use this Driver? Download Link is not working on mediafire.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2019)

@Scoty Try _*This*_


----------



## grich (Apr 10, 2019)

is it true if the Realtek WHQL driver doesn't have DTS it cannot be added on by the modder?  Realtek drivers seems kind of strange with a zillion variations.


----------



## Scoty (Apr 11, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @Scoty Try _*This*_



Not work with my Onboard Realtek.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 13, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.1.8678*
DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE


Spoiler: ENHANCEMENTS:



SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5
DTS AUDIO
DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE OR DTS INTERACTIVE (5.1 SURROUND) (CHOOSE YOUR OPTION DURING INSTALLATION)
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3
VIA HD AUDIO EFFECTS


*LESS ENHANCEMENTS FOR BALANCE BETWEEN AUDIO QUALITY AND LATENCY ON YOUR PC.*


Spoiler: LINK HERE



*MEDIAFIRE*


ENJOY IT!!!!!


----------



## pnkiller78 (Apr 13, 2019)

@Alan Finote
Hi Alan, I'm trying to learn how to create my own enhancement bundles using APO Driver Pack and FXConfigurator... but the related info inside this post is confusing and outdated, and the filenames used in the examples don't match anymore the files that comes with the current APO Driver installer.
Also, the "Product Config Tool" uses ini files with contain references to the ini files with GUID references, and also refereces to registry key files, but the post about customization multiple audio effect doesn't mention any reg files. Does the files referenced in the ini files in the "Product Config Tool" have to be merged manually into the registry?
What happens when an ini file have references in Render and Capture entries? Do I need to create two different "combined ini" files for each entry?
I've read the thread in the forum about Making work the audio enhancers, but again I feel lost about where some GUID go in the combined ini file. Could you please share a simple 2 effects combination like x-fi mb5 + dts audio, and maybe a triple one like dolby digital + dts headphone + something with creative... so I can look at it and used to learn how to combine properly the GUIDs? The simple ones would be great if you have some spare time to build... I'm not asking for a driverpack, just the ini file for use in FXConfigurator.
I would really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 13, 2019)

pnkiller78 said:


> @Alan Finote
> Hi Alan, I'm trying to learn how to create my own enhancement bundles using APO Driver Pack and FXConfigurator... but the related info inside this post is confusing and outdated, and the filenames used in the examples don't match anymore the files that comes with the current APO Driver installer.
> Also, the "Product Config Tool" uses ini files with contain references to the ini files with GUID references, and also refereces to registry key files, but the post about customization multiple audio effect doesn't mention any reg files. Does the files referenced in the ini files in the "Product Config Tool" have to be merged manually into the registry?
> What happens when an ini file have references in Render and Capture entries? Do I need to create two different "combined ini" files for each entry?
> ...


Wrong Alan. @alanfox2000


----------



## mark.uk (Apr 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.1.8678*



Excellent release Alan, thank you!

I've found one bug after installation. The Realtek HD Audio Manager system tray application doesn't load automatically after rebooting. But it can still be started manually from:
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hdx.inf_amd64_58c7366b8c170a7c\REALTEK\RAVCpl64.exe


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 13, 2019)

mark.uk said:


> Excellent release Alan, thank you!
> 
> I've found one bug after installation. The Realtek HD Audio Manager system tray application doesn't load automatically after rebooting. But it can still be started manually from:
> C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hdx.inf_amd64_58c7366b8c170a7c\REALTEK\RAVCpl64.exe


Open your Command Prompt (CMD) or Windows PowerShell as an administrator and run the following command: 
*reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v RTHDVCPL /t REG_SZ /d "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s" /f*
On the next reboot, it should start automatically.


----------



## grich (Apr 13, 2019)

thanks Alan!


----------



## bowiegou (Apr 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.1.8678*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> 
> ...



Seems the link is broken?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 14, 2019)

bowiegou said:


> Seems the link is broken?


@bowiegou New link in post (Mediafire)


----------



## imnambarn (Apr 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8633*
> 
> 
> ...


link is dead someone please reupload T-T


----------



## mark.uk (Apr 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Open your Command Prompt (CMD) or Windows PowerShell as an administrator and run the following command:
> *reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v RTHDVCPL /t REG_SZ /d "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s" /f*
> On the next reboot, it should start automatically.


Works perfect, thank you Alan!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 14, 2019)

imnambarn said:


> link is dead someone please reupload T-T


NEWEST DRIVER HERE


----------



## DreiPixel (Apr 14, 2019)

is it possible to not to install VIA HD Audio Effects? they do some effects even when everything is off.


----------



## gunny2k6 (Apr 14, 2019)

grich said:


> why do you like DDL more than DTS?


using the driver on my HTPC (older spare hardware) and older audio sound bar ... as much as DTS yes is higher bitrate etc etc ....sad to say Dolby Digital Live ..to me at least with my gear sounds better and more equal/balanced  no tweaking with equalizers etc    ...been using his older drivers with just DTS and cant get it to sound right ...just put on latets with DDL and it just works !



Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.1.8678*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> 
> ...




GENIUS !  ......installed with Dolby Digital Live and works flawless on my ASUS MAXIMUS VII GENE (Z97)  ...sounds perfect !! me happy ... sorry but my older soundbar bar DTS just doesnt sound right .... i had been using much older hardware as HTPC that the default driver had DDL but not DTS ... z97 default is DTS and just doesnt sound right and the time trying to make it sound right while watching stuff is/was  just meh


----------



## soulfighterX (Apr 14, 2019)

@Alan Finote Do you still have the link for version 6.0.1.8639? I had some problems with Windows  and did a fresh install.


----------



## imnambarn (Apr 15, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEWEST DRIVER HERE


need help alan 7.1 didn't work


----------



## syriusm (Apr 15, 2019)

for me version  *6.0.1.8678* on 5.1 dont work properly. Somethin messed with jacks... I can't hear rear speakers. On test mode rear works as front. Only center, lfe and front speakers works. (on vanilla drivers everything works fine)

ok, iv'e uninstall everything, used regcleaners. clean installation works  but nahimic quitting after start...


----------



## hahagu (Apr 15, 2019)

@Alan Finote I have issues installing the driver.
The installation of the driver causes BSOD.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 15, 2019)

hahagu said:


> @Alan Finote I have issues installing the driver.
> The installation of the driver causes BSOD.


Give information about your system, such as Windows version, Realtek chip in PC, etc.
If possible, take a picture of the BSOD and post it.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 15, 2019)

hahagu said:


> @Alan Finote I have issues installing the driver.
> The installation of the driver causes BSOD.


Alternatives already in progress.


----------



## hahagu (Apr 16, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Give information about your system, such as Windows version, Realtek chip in PC, etc.
> If possible, take a picture of the BSOD and post it.



Computer Model: Dell Inspiron 7567
Windows: Windows 10 Pro - Build 1903
Audio Hardware ID: INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280798&REV_1000
BSOD Error: system_thread_exception_not_handled RTKVHD64.sys

This is all the info you requested.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gwx1987 (Apr 16, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Give information about your system, such as Windows version, Realtek chip in PC, etc.
> If possible, take a picture of the BSOD and post it.



I also have a BSOD problem 
Notebook Acer Aspire 5 A515-51G
Windows 10 version 1809 17763.437 Home 64-BIT
Chip Realtek ALC255
ID:
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10251193&REV_1000
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10251193


----------



## imnambarn (Apr 16, 2019)

Windows 10 Version 1809 Build 17763.437
7.1 5.1 didn't work lastest driver


----------



## soulfighterX (Apr 20, 2019)

Latest driver and the previous one causes MB5 to have only headphones in advanced  settings.  Same thing, even after uninstalling the mods and using modded stock driver along with a different MB5 version. OS: Windows 10 1803


----------



## gerardfraser (Apr 20, 2019)

Thank you for sharing.Great driver.


----------



## imnambarn (Apr 23, 2019)

still wating new driver


----------



## jdy88 (Apr 24, 2019)

Download links expired, when new version is coming up ?


----------



## Fonetic (Apr 25, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.1.8678*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> 
> ...



Hey Alan, for first thanks for this great mod, but i got problem with him, i hope You help me with this.
I got MSI GL62 6QD laptop i install Your mod with Nahimic 3 and Dolby, when i connect headphones music play in headphones and also in laptop speakers, when i connect headphones i got popup from realtek there was connect device but on any list is not visible only speakers.


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 25, 2019)

I know problem. Old Build too not work. Trouble is in new Windows 10 Build LTSC! On Windows 10 old builds and LTSB 2016 all works fine!


----------



## imnambarn (Apr 29, 2019)

link dead T^T


----------



## lilium.kaiah (Apr 29, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.1.8678*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE



Absolut nothing is working correct on Asus Maximus V Formula (Realtec 898).
Have a 5.1 analog setup ....
Test with realtek HD Manager ...
Signal on surround-back -> it came clear on the Frontout and on the Subout and not of the backside!
Signal on the front -> only a very bad hall
Signal on centre -> bad hall and very loud
Signal on Sub -> only a clear and normal loud signal on the center speaker.

on the connection redistribution i can only config the green input, black and yellow are activ but no popup to do do a config

in the DTS Audio App i can do nothing no button works, not even finish it.

X-FI 5 Software -> Scout Mode, key binding not working. I click a key, it is one sec in the in the input field and is then gone
SBX pro Studio -> Bass + Dialog Plus allways greyed out
Voice FX complete greyed out
EAX-Effekts greyed out
....

On Nahimic App i can activate in the audio section the points but in test i hear nothing!


----------



## showgood163 (May 2, 2019)

Pls fix the download link...


----------



## MAOCUBO (May 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8603 - HDA
> 
> 
> ...



hi everyone

since the links no longer works can someone create a new one for DRIVERPACK #1 - WITH DOLBY PCEEv4 HOME THEATER please?
i was messing with new drivers (didn't work as i planned), and i want to revert back to that one. 
thanks


----------



## grich (May 3, 2019)

you can create you own with WHQL drivers, while you wait for them to create their next versions.  I would suggest 8688 WHQL (has best bass and overall sound) then use fx configurator to add on Dolby Theater V4 or Dolby Digital Plus.  You wont get Nahimic but then that has a huge well-known bug that causes crazy cpu spikes


----------



## MAOCUBO (May 4, 2019)

is there any tutorial to create your own drivers with WHQL drivers?


----------



## Yo Mismo (May 4, 2019)

Dear Alan and all.

Thanks for the contributions. It makes possible to get back to have Dolby sound on our Windows 10 systems.

I still have 5.1 issues with latest drivers *6.0.1.8678.* I have a dolby 5.1 surround system connected to optical SPIDF output. Although on Realtek Properties window "DTS Audio" and "Dolby Digital" are playing rear speakers, I cannot hear them playing dolby movies or playing games. I have checked with both Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive installations (on both installations, I didn't include any audio enhancer but just DTS connect). Am I missing something?

My computer is a customized AsRock Steel Legend B450
Windows 10 Version 1809 Build 17763.475 Pro 64-BIT
Chip Realtek ALC892 (supposed to be 7.1!)  Nichicon Fine Gold Series Audio Caps
ID:
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_18497893&REV_1003
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_18497893

Thanks!


----------



## grich (May 4, 2019)

MAOCUBO said:


> is there any tutorial to create your own drivers with WHQL drivers?



It is not really create your own drivers, but rather install WHQL drivers then use FX configurator to modify it to add Dolby Theater 4 or DDP or something else on the list.  From the drop down menu select each and every [ACTIVE] endpoints show then select product catalog button and select what you want.  Do that for every end point.  Dolby Theater 4 will give you the loudness for all frequencies while Dolby Digital Plus will give you maximum bass but you lose the mid and high frequencies.  

You need to install FX configurator first, along with the drivers you want.  In the part of the menu read it carefully it says pick one of the ones from below as in don't install all of it.  You need only the dolby stuff.  

If you screw up don't worry, go to device manager of windows and uninstall your Realtek from Sound category (don't check the uninstall driver].  Then right click and tell it to check for changes and it'll reinstall Realtek defaults for driver and you can start over.

As for the Dolby Theater 4 or DDP programs, you can install those from one of the sound packages here in this forum.  The only one that matters is the Dolby Digital Plus application which will add another layer of sound on top of DDP that is enabled in the sound driver once you enable that with FX configurator.  The Dolby Theater 4 program 99.99% of people wont use unless they want to change the equalizers.  

If you're looking for the ability to change from Dolby Digital Live to DTS, you cant.  You will need a driver specially created for this.  The WHQL drivers has one or the other and no way of changing it.  The newer drivers seem to just say Dolby Digital without saying which of the 2 it is.


----------



## Yo Mismo (May 7, 2019)

Yo Mismo said:


> Dear Alan and all.
> 
> Thanks for the contributions. It makes possible to get back to have Dolby sound on our Windows 10 systems.
> 
> ...



I want to make an update. Alan's MOD driver together with this XAudio fix (http://kiplange.com/how-to-get-dolby-digital-livedts-connect-working-in-most-steam-games/) made 5.1 true on SPDIF optical output for 5.1 content. (Although the fix is replacing several files, I have the feeling it is just C:\windows\system32\xaudio2_7.dll the one that did the magic). Sadly, it is a buggy solution.

However, I miss a DDL signed application to convert stereo audio to 5.1 . How shall it be done under this context?

Thanks!


----------



## Chazan (May 10, 2019)

For those who can't find the download link, there's a Repo published by @Alan Finote in his profile. I've installed the latest version and it's working stable and HI-FI!






						OneDrive
					






					onedrive.live.com


----------



## erpguy53 (May 10, 2019)

Yo Mismo said:


> I want to make an update. Alan's MOD driver together with this XAudio fix (http://kiplange.com/how-to-get-dolby-digital-livedts-connect-working-in-most-steam-games/) made 5.1 true on SPDIF optical output for 5.1 content. (Although the fix is replacing several files, I have the feeling it is just C:\windows\system32\xaudio2_7.dll the one that did the magic). Sadly, it is a buggy solution.
> 
> However, I miss a DDL signed application to convert stereo audio to 5.1 . How shall it be done under this context?
> 
> Thanks!



the Xaudio problem is a Microsoft problem (not a Realtek problem).  MS never bothered to add 5.1 surround support for Xaudio in any version of Windows.


----------



## imnambarn (May 10, 2019)

thank you Chazan



Chazan said:


> For those who can't find the download link, there's a Repo published by @Alan Finote in his profile. I've installed the latest version and it's working stable and HI-FI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want profile for sbx someone share please


----------



## erpguy53 (May 10, 2019)

Chazan said:


> For those who can't find the download link, there's a Repo published by @Alan Finote in his profile. I've installed the latest version and it's working stable and HI-FI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the link

I was able to download 8678 from there, however after installing Alan's 8678 mod on my old HP pavilion media center m8417c desktop pc running Win10 LTSC 2019 (v1809), the Realtek Sound Effect options (equalizer/EQ & environment) in the Realtek HD Audio Manager are not there anymore.

also when installing his mod, why do users have to choose between the Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive "encoding" options?  how about selecting both of them or none at all?  Installer/setup needs further improvement to select one, all or none of the encoder options (note that DTS Interactive does not work or not supported on laptop based Realtek ALC26x audio chips like ALC260/262/268/269)  Also the mods include an oudated version of the DTS Audio app (v1.0.60.0).  latest version of DTS Audio app is v1.0.79.0 that I found from ASUS's web site in mid-2018, which support newer models, especially for ASUS gaming laptops that do support DTS audio.

I've uninstalled Alan's latest realtek mod and have gone back to using stock Realtek audio drivers w/ SRS sound on my HP computer, which have the EQ & environment options listed in the Realtek HD Audio Manager control panel along with the SRS Premium sound tab to launch a separate SRS audio app.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 12, 2019)

*Yaaaaaaa*, I got install the UAD Driver in my Realtek ALC883 Codec, with Realtek Audio Console + Sound BlasterX 720º, BUT ONLY IN STEREO OUTPUT 
How can I upmix to Output 5.1 Surround?
Besides that, the Realtek Audio Console is very beautiful in my opinion of corse .
The version of the Driver is 6.0.8699.1, the last one.
C'on I need help. 
Thank you.


----------



## grich (May 12, 2019)

not absolutely sure because I never had UAD working on my 892 and still dont know if it can work with it.  But I will say this - some drivers will require the APO Driver (fx configurator) installed along with the dolby checked inside it before 5.1 is active.  If it isn't installed and the driver doesnt install it by default then you got only 2 speakers to choose from.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 12, 2019)

grich said:


> not absolutely sure because I never had UAD working on my 892 and still dont know if it can work with it.  But I will say this - some drivers will require the APO Driver (fx configurator) installed along with the dolby checked inside it before 5.1 is active.  If it isn't installed and the driver doesnt install it by default then you got only 2 speakers to choose from.


I have the APO Driver and the Program FX Configurator.
I can't make these changes?
After instal the Mod mine config stayed like in image.


----------



## grich (May 12, 2019)

Select Product Config Tool and select either Dolby digital theater 4 or dolby digital plus you might need a reboot or might not after


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 12, 2019)

grich said:


> Select Product Config Tool and select either Dolby digital theater 4 or dolby digital plus you might need a reboot or might not after


It don't work. 
In FX Configurator I selected Dolby Digital Plus Advanced Audio (Analog).
I just rebooted my PC.


----------



## grich (May 12, 2019)

are you able to select sound properties in windows and select Dolby Digital in there?  Then in the Realtek see 5.1 ?


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 12, 2019)

grich said:


> are you able to select sound properties in windows and select Dolby Digital in there?  Then in the Realtek see 5.1 ?


I don't have Dolby Digital.
I want only Creative APO and Realtek Audio Control outputing 5.1 Surround.




If you notice in Right Side of image, about the info of Jacks can I output 5.1 Surround, but, he doesn't accept.


----------



## grich (May 12, 2019)

well I don't know then.  It was worth trying though


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 12, 2019)

grich said:


> well I don't know then.  It was worth trying though


Okay, thank you very much.
You are right, It was worth trying.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 13, 2019)

hahagu said:


> Computer Model: Dell Inspiron 7567
> Windows: Windows 10 Pro - Build 1903
> Audio Hardware ID: INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280798&REV_1000
> BSOD Error: system_thread_exception_not_handled RTKVHD64.sys
> ...



remove/uninstall any Realtek driver mods and just use this v6.0.1.8622 A14 Realtek + Maxxaudio driver from Dell, hahagu. do not use any mods at this time.



gwx1987 said:


> I also have a BSOD problem
> Notebook Acer Aspire 5 A515-51G
> Windows 10 version 1809 17763.437 Home 64-BIT
> Chip Realtek ALC255
> ...



remove/uninstall any Realtek driver mods and just use this v6.0.1.8555 Realtek HDA + Dolby driver from Acer, gwx1987. do not use any mods at this time.

I'm beginning to think the laptops that hahagu & gwx1987 are using can *not* truly handle Alan Finote's Realtek driver mods and thus crash with BSODs; therefore manufacturer based (non-modded) Realtek HDA drivers should be strictly used on there since these laptops use Realtek SST (smart-sound technology) audio chips instead of traditional Realtek HDA (non-SST). I know for sure Creative X-FI MB5 works only with traditional Realtek HDA chips that have a hardware ID beginning with HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC and are untested on (aka not guaranteed to work with) Realtek SST audio chips with a hardware ID beginning with INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC (not Alan's fault - OEMs/PC manufacturers' decision to use Realtek SST chips on certain modern laptops or AIO PCs instead of Realtek HDA chips AND using specialized/customized Realtek HDA drivers that bundle the IntelHDASST driver package)



MAOCUBO said:


> hi everyone
> 
> since the links no longer works can someone create a new one for DRIVERPACK #1 - WITH DOLBY PCEEv4 HOME THEATER please?
> i was messing with new drivers (didn't work as i planned), and i want to revert back to that one.
> thanks



you can try DJ Urko's Realtek 8627 mod from here, MAOCUBO, which I tested on one of the PCs that had Realtek ALC887 and Dolby PCEE V4 works on there.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 13, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> Okay, thank you very much.
> You are right, It was worth trying.


Hello @erpguy53 , I solved this problem. Simply update the Driver by Device Manager.
I have another problem, the Creative Sound Blaster Connect 2 or Sound Connect the Version UWP don't apply the effects selected.
How can I do the Creative programs have mix effects in music without unistall and install it again?


----------



## reezo (May 13, 2019)

Hello everyone, I do have a Realtek ALC883 and I can confirm that when installed, I have *no* sound from my front or rear jacks. I can see the sound going up in Windows (Sounds/Mixer etc.) but nothing comes out to my headphones.

The installer works, DTS and all the other enhancers do install perfectly, but with my chipset there is simply no sound.

I am not aware of a fix at the moment, maybe someone here had better luck. Thanks immensely for this modded driver anyway, as it's truly cool!


----------



## azu1 (May 14, 2019)

hey this driver can force install audio from GPU HDMI > Monitor > Headphone jack ? 
I have AMD HD Audio Device.


----------



## horze (May 15, 2019)

thankyou Alan, working great on my dinosaur machine


----------



## hahagu (May 15, 2019)

@erpguy53 , the previous modded drivers from alan had worked.
Just the ones after March stopped working.
I have tried unpacking the drivers and comparing them, and I think the problem may be related to how the driver is installed, or rather the driver's folder structure, as the structure changed after the March update.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 15, 2019)

azu1 said:


> hey this driver can force install audio from GPU HDMI > Monitor > Headphone jack ?
> I have AMD HD Audio Device.


GPU HDMI require using APO driver. You can use Creative, Dolby, etc. software with your HDMI out then.


----------



## fireuno64 (May 16, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> GPU HDMI require using APO driver. You can use Creative, Dolby, etc. software with your HDMI out then.


Does not work (To activate DDL or DTS Connect through AMD HDMI)  on AMD cards, at least on my RX 480...


----------



## CityCultivator (May 16, 2019)

fireuno64 said:


> Does not work (To activate DDL or DTS Connect through AMD HDMI)  on AMD cards, at least on my RX 480...


Did you choose dolby home theater via product config tool?

I recommend using Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater HDMI/SPDIF.


----------



## fireuno64 (May 16, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Did you choose dolby home theater via product config tool?


Yes, I also tried using the PCEE drivers, which even enabled the Dolby Digital option in the advanced sound properties, but when trying to choose, it show me the message that my device does not support


----------



## CityCultivator (May 16, 2019)

fireuno64 said:


> Yes, I also tried using the PCEE drivers, which even enabled the Dolby Digital option in the advanced sound properties, but when trying to choose, it show me the message that my device does not support


Check whether Dolby Digital is present in supported formats tab. If it is absent, your connected device (e.g. display, receiver) does not support DD.


----------



## fireuno64 (May 16, 2019)

Dolby Digital is in the list when i use the AMD driver, but do not appear in the advanced settings, when i use the PCEE driver, Dolby Digital is Absent in the supported formats, but present in the Advanced tab, my display is a Sony X900E, and support Dolby Digital passthrough (My PS4 is passing DTS through ARC to receiver) , but do not ARC passthrough LPCM to my receiver (Sony STR-DH820) 
My situation is:

PC > X900E ARC > Receiver = No LPCM 5.1+
PC > Receiver > X900E = No 4k / HDR

I'm using now a workaround:
PC (RX480 HDMI) > X900E sending only VIDEO
PC (INTEL Onboard HDMI as extented display) > Receiver Sending only Audio LPCM
But having some issues with specific games because they detect multi-display configuration.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 16, 2019)

fireuno64 said:


> Dolby Digital is in the list when i use the AMD driver, but do not appear in the advanced settings, when i use the PCEE driver, Dolby Digital is Absent in the supported formats, but present in the Advanced tab, my display is a Sony X900E, and support Dolby Digital passthrough (My PS4 is passing DTS through ARC to receiver) , but do not ARC passthrough LPCM to my receiver (Sony STR-DH820)
> My situation is:
> 
> PC > X900E ARC > Receiver = No LPCM 5.1+
> ...


LPCM 5.1 and ARC is incompatible. ARC =  SPDIF and SPDIF cannot do LPCM 5.1.
Dolby Digital must be present in supported tab for any procedure to work. Absent = impossible to enable DDLive.
Take a screenshot of the supported formats tab and post it here.


----------



## Benzinjiq (May 16, 2019)

Can anybody help because the download link isn't available?


----------



## fireuno64 (May 16, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> LPCM 5.1 and ARC is incompatible. ARC =  SPDIF and SPDIF cannot do LPCM 5.1.
> Dolby Digital must be present in supported tab for any procedure to work. Absent = impossible to enable DDLive.
> Take a screenshot of the supported formats tab and post it here.



This is with the AMD Crimson Drivers (AMD High Definition Audio Device)


----------



## CityCultivator (May 17, 2019)

fireuno64 said:


> This is with the AMD Crimson Drivers (AMD High Definition Audio Device)
> 
> View attachment 123141View attachment 123142


Redo the product config tool on sony tv *00 endpoint. Dolby Digital should be present in advanced and you should be able to apply it.


----------



## Benzinjiq (May 18, 2019)

Anyone help with the download link because it isn't working?

Anybody who still has the zip file and can reupload it please?


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 20, 2019)

VIA?





On the plus side, I now get the default Realtek control panel.


----------



## fireuno64 (May 20, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Redo the product config tool on sony tv *00 endpoint. Dolby Digital should be present in advanced and you should be able to apply it.


Now It Works! Thank you!


----------



## Benzinjiq (May 21, 2019)

@Alan Finote Could you renew the download link?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 21, 2019)

Benzinjiq said:


> @Alan Finote Could you renew the download link?











						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				



Hope the link works.
It has a few compilations that I collected, more to come when I see around my PC... 

All driver credits goes to Alan Finote, (I'm just a collector nvm).


----------



## Benzinjiq (May 22, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> MediaFire
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> ...


The link just sends me to account creation page


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 22, 2019)

Benzinjiq said:


> The link just sends me to account creation page


www.mediafire.com/file/d87wqch2dch0oto/Realtek_HD_Audio_with_PCEE4%252C_SRS%252C_Sonic_Focus_%2526_DTS.7z/file
www.mediafire.com/file/17m60dvrzx66ybi/RealtekDriverSBCSADS1SZVZ%25281%2529.exe/file
www.mediafire.com/file/3wuhsg4a4dfgrbx/RealtekDriver_2019%25281%2529.exe/file
www.mediafire.com/file/bef334kerukuppc/RealtekDriver_2019_02%25281%2529.exe/file
www.mediafire.com/file/1kjue4djflweq2w/RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe/file
www.mediafire.com/file/hhps4kzx62o1asn/RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe/file





						RealtekDriver_2019_03_01
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Hope that now separately works.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 22, 2019)

Benzinjiq said:


> @Alan Finote Could you renew the download link?


Link HERE


----------



## grich (May 22, 2019)

hey Alan, when's the next set of drivers coming ?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 22, 2019)

@Alan Finote
Can you make UAD Dolby DS1/DHT/DTS mods or just only HDA?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 23, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> Can you make UAD Dolby DS1/DHT/DTS mods or just only HDA?


For now, I'm only in HDA, but I plan to go to the UAD.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> For now, I'm only in HDA, but I plan to go to the UAD.


Thank you very much a lot. 
Waiting for the next chapter of the mods.


----------



## ador250 (May 23, 2019)

Hi, I just want Realtek with only Dolby/DTS mods in it. I don't need other 3rd party effect in it. Which link am I looking for ? @Jimmy9303 @Alan Finote


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 23, 2019)

ador250 said:


> Hi, I just want Realtek with only Dolby/DTS mods in it. I don't need other 3rd party effect in it. Which link am I looking for ? @Jimmy9303 @Alan Finote


Try this:





						Realtek Drivers with DDL & DTS Connect.7z
					

Zippyshare.com - Free File Hosting




					www13.zippyshare.com
				




First disable Defender, then make a Test Mode and install.


----------



## Màthair (May 27, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Link HERE



Hey @Alan Finote , melhor crie um NOVO Driver SÓ para SBX 720 porfavor. Mais nao ponha o soundalive e SounzRealEXP, iso nao melhora o som das computers!, isso é palha, Ponha Dolby PCEEv4, DDP. DDL & DTS Interactive, DTS Audio, DAX2 e/ou DAX 3, SonicFocus e SRS...... E LEMBRE: Menos appx, e mais exe tbm!. OBG Amiguxo.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 31, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Hey @Alan Finote , melhor crie um NOVO Driver SÓ para SBX 720 porfavor. Mais nao ponha o soundalive e SounzRealEXP, iso nao melhora o som das computers!, isso é palha, Ponha Dolby PCEEv4, DDP. DDL & DTS Interactive, DTS Audio, DAX2 e/ou DAX 3, SonicFocus e SRS...... E LEMBRE: Menos appx, e mais exe tbm!. OBG Amiguxo.


@Alan Finote
Is it possible like Máthair said that now can be mixed with all Dolbys and all DTS's in one with Sonic Focus and SRS?


----------



## BURAOT (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi* Alan Finote, *hope you could release a x86 driver mod thanks


----------



## grich (Jun 1, 2019)

you want him to waste time making a mod that only 1-2 people use?


----------



## charincol (Jun 1, 2019)

Alan, just wanted to say thank you very much. Recently built a new PC and for specific reasons was trying to use Win 10 LTSB, but couldn't find a decent ALC1220 driver that would install - installer compatibility garbage. Had to switch to LTSC and am using your latest drivers with DD Live and they're fantastic. As with someone else here, DD Live seems to work a little better for me than DTS Connect.


----------



## Lupin III. (Jun 2, 2019)

*Will this driver work on win7 and let me mirror the front speakers to the rear speakers in a quadrophonic setup?* And with mirror I mean an exact copy of the front speakers and non of the distorted crap that the default Realtek drivers are sending to the rear speakers when enabling speaker fill.

I have an ASRock Z77 Pro3 with an ALC892 codec. I don't use any of the 5.1/7.1/Dolby/DTS whatever stuff. Don't even know what half those things I can see in the screenshots mean . I have just two small front active speakers connected that I use all the time and two additional bigger speakers with their own amp connected to the rear outputs that I power on (they are always connected to the jack, even when off) when listening to music or watching a movie, because they make the loud noise  . I have no problem with this setup with sources that use surround (movies and games) and sound is coming out of all four speakers the way it should. But with stereo sources the back speakers are either silent or, if I enable speaker fill or one of the environment settings like "room", output a heavily distorted audio with echo and some frequencies just missing, making speakerfill pretty much useless. The same thing worked fine with a VIA audio chipset I had before. This seems to have been a problem with Realtek drivers for almost a decade know, what I have seen from searching for a solution and has never been fixed. At first I switched the speaker plugs when listening to music, but having to get behind the computer every time for that became old soon. I got a small switch now allows me to switch the front or rear Realtek output to the rear speaker (in essence a poor man's speaker fill). But that's still annoying, because it's another wire hanging around. I'm quite close to building a small active dongle that does the switching automatically just by "listening" to the rear output. Electronics are easier to do than trying to fix software that you didn't write yourself  .

Enough of the rant. *When installing this driver can I prevent all the "enhancements" from being installed?* I don't need (or even want) anything else as what the default basic Realtek drivers are offering. None of the environment effects, none of the room correction, definitely no dolby/DTS, sounzReal, voizReal, soundblaster 720, Samsung soundalive, nahamic (as I said I have no idea what those things even are). The equalizer is maybe the most "advanced" feature I need, but even that is something I never touched, because I change those setting on the speakers themselves.


----------



## Type0Negative (Jun 6, 2019)

fallen link


----------



## Snk3 (Jun 6, 2019)

@Alan Finote 

Ainda existe disponível alguma versão mais antiga que funcione bem? Estou usando a 6.0.1.8656 mas ao ativar a equalização de intensidade o som fica com um barulho estranho de estática e sem isso o os picos de áudio variam muito nas músicas. Quando abro algum arquivo de vídeo no meu PC, para escutar música e ver vídeos pelo navegador funciona normal com eq de intensidade ativo. Antes estava usando a última versão (78) mas não gostei muito da qualidade do áudio e depois de usar por algum tempo, o áudio DTS interactive passou a ficar meio oco, como o som daquelas caixinhas pequenas de PC de baixo custo.


----------



## these2boots (Jun 7, 2019)

*@Alan Finote* 

Hello! first off i would like to say thank you for your work!

I'm running (for the foreseeable future) Windows 10 1903 on an MSI Z87m Gaming motherboard with Realtek® ALC1150 Codec .

I have had nothing but problems and frustrations with the audio drivers every time i reload windows. Mainly jack sensing loses my rear speakers and also getting the audio manager to install and/or work.
In the past i have used Dolby drivers with success (at the cost of volume).

I just installed your driver (Realtek Advanced HD Audio 6.0.1.8678) from the link above and boom, jack sensing works correctly (meaning my rear speakers are working as they should) .
the DTS panel crashes on windows start with an error of not being correct for this audio device. 
the DTS tray icon remains but the panel will not open.  also, the Realtek panel is not installed (was is supposed to?)
I opted out of the soundblaster software so i cannot comment on that at this time.

any thoughts on getting the DTS panel to open?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 7, 2019)

Dear TechPowerUp members.

Thank you all for understanding and patience for me.

I came here to inform you that, in a few days, I will be posting here a Realtek driver in the UAD (Universal Audio Driver) mode.

Thank you all!!!

I greet you from here in Brazil !!!!!!


----------



## Màthair (Jun 7, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Dear TechPowerUp members.
> 
> Thank you all for understanding and patience for me.
> 
> ...




Só um UAD Driver?, nossaaaaa. Faça um bem poderoso amiguxo, eu sei vc pode criar um otimo de verdade. Um MOD NOVO Driver SÓ para SBX 720 porfavor. Mais nao ponha o SounzRealEXP, iso nao melhora o som das computers!, Ponha Dolby PCEEv4, DDP. DDL & DTS Interactive, DTS Audio, DAX2 e/ou DAX 3, SonicFocus e SRS...... E LEMBRE: Menos appx, e mais exe tbm!


----------



## grich (Jun 7, 2019)

Will UAD work with ALC892?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 8, 2019)

grich said:


> Will UAD work with ALC892?


YES

By the way, the driver package is ready!   I am doing corrections and tests with: *Realtek Audio Console, Sound BlasterX 720 and Nahimic 3*. It also counts with *DDL* and *DTS* as user options.


----------



## grich (Jun 8, 2019)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 11, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8721.1*
DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
*NEW: REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER*



Spoiler: ENHANCEMENTS



SOUND BLASTERX 720º
DOLBY ATMOS FOR GAMING
DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE - DTS INTERACTIVE (CHOOSE ONE)



*INCLUDES REALTEK AUDIO CONTROL APP.
INCLUDES MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ UWP RUNTIMES, FOR THE FACT OF ALL OTHER MS STORE APPS NEEDED THEM

IT IS NECESSARY THAT YOU ACTIVATE THE SIDELOAD OR DEVELOPER MODE IN "START \ CONFIGURATIONS \ UPDATE AND SAFETY \ FOR DEVELOPERS"*

*LINK TO DOWNLOAD*

TO THOSE WHO FOUND PROBLEMS IN THE INSTALLATION OF APPS REALTEK OR DOLBY, THE LINKS OF THE SAME IS FOUND BELOW (MICROSOFT STORE).
*REALTEK*
*DOLBY*



Spoiler: IMAGES



*SOUND BLASTERX 720º:*





*REALTEK AUDIO CONTROL APP:




DOLBY ATMOS FOR GAMING:


*


GOOD RESORT TO ALL!
THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!


----------



## Castyrael (Jun 11, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8721.1*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> *NEW: REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER*
> ...



Hi Alan, Tried to install the latest drivers, but for me, the creative apps says that was not detected a compatible driver and i have an ecco in all channels (I'm using 7.1 channels for my Razer Tiamat 7.1), simmilar if i had selected a room ambience on the old realtek console.

If i disable de enhancements on my driver, the ecco goes off but the enhancements from the dolby app stop working, also, i can't change the values of room correction, increasing or decreasing the values does nothing, and, i have a poor bass on the subwofer with this driver.
Know something to fix this? I have a Z270 Gaming M3 Board with an ALC1220 codec.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 11, 2019)

Castyrael said:


> Hi Alan, Tried to install the latest drivers, but for me, the creative apps says that was not detected a compatible driver and i have an ecco in all channels (I'm using 7.1 channels for my Razer Tiamat 7.1), simmilar if i had selected a room ambience on the old realtek console.
> 
> If i disable de enhancements on my driver, the ecco goes off but the enhancements from the dolby app stop working, also, i can't change the values of room correction, increasing or decreasing the values does nothing, and, i have a poor bass on the subwofer with this driver.
> Know something to fix this? I have a M270 Gaming M3 Board with an ALC1220 codec.
> ...


Did you previously install older realtek mods?


----------



## Castyrael (Jun 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Did you previously install older realtek mods?


No, I've only removed the driver that was using, verified that i was with the default realtek driver that windows pre-install and then installed this version of the driver.


----------



## ador250 (Jun 11, 2019)

is the UWP version of sound blaster connect don't work with UAD drivers ? @Alan Finote


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 11, 2019)

ador250 said:


> is the UWP version of sound blaster connect don't work with UAD drivers ? @Alan Finote


BlasterX Connect UWP version work in UAD Realtek drivers. But in this case, there is the default version (Connect 2).


----------



## burakyasar1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi @Alan Finote  download link for *6.0.8721.1*  driver is not working could you check it please.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 11, 2019)

burakyasar1 said:


> Hi @Alan Finote  download link for *6.0.8721.1*  driver is not working could you check it please.


Link fixed!!


----------



## Skullknight33 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello and Muito Obrigado for the driver compilation you have done man !  Please check the download link you posted on Onedrive because it's down ( or some setting or download quota is blocking access to the file itself ... )


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 12, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8721.1*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> *NEW: REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER*
> ...


FIXED LINK FOR THIS DRIVERPACK


----------



## MAOCUBO (Jun 12, 2019)

@Alan Finote

hello
I installed the new 6.0.8721.1 in my pc, everything works with jacks, but in SPDIF dolby digital live 5.1 only plays in 2.1 (left, right and subwoofer speakers), the surround (rear) speaker don't play.
Does the drivers in SPDIF expands 2.0 sound to surround 5.1 or not? or does it need 5.1 sound to play in surround?
PS: in the sound control panel the dolby digital test works in all speakers.

my windows versions is 1903 and realtek ALC892
thanks in advance


----------



## Knot (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello , i did install the drivers , and now i have dts in games but only through optical out, is there a way to passthrough via hdmi in graphic card ?
i have rx 570 and my tv can passthrough dts via optical to receiver

Thank you


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 13, 2019)

MAOCUBO said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> hello
> I installed the new 6.0.8721.1 in my pc, everything works with jacks, but in SPDIF dolby digital live 5.1 only plays in 2.1 (left, right and subwoofer speakers), the surround (rear) speaker don't play.
> ...


What software were you using to play content?


Knot said:


> Hello , i did install the drivers , and now i have dts in games but only through optical out, is there a way to passthrough via hdmi in graphic card ?
> i have rx 570 and my tv can passthrough dts via optical to receiver
> 
> Thank you


APO Driver required.


----------



## syriusm (Jun 13, 2019)

I installed 6.0.8721.1 
On analog 5.1. every speaker tested and works in test mode but I do not hear processing stereo to surround.
also changing properties of sound doesn't apply.

Used DDU to uninstall old drivers, clean old driver script, and BCUninstaller neither helps.

Looks promising but ... x) thank you *Alan Finote *for your work!


----------



## Knot (Jun 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> What software were you using to play content?
> 
> APO Driver required.



Hello , thanks for your reply , could you say which content of Apo driver i should select during the instalation ?
as you can see i have the "dts interactive" only on optical , and wish to have it on the hdmi also

thank you


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 13, 2019)

Knot said:


> Hello , thanks for your reply , could you say which content of Apo driver i should select during the instalation ?
> as you can see i have the "dts interactive" only on optical , and wish to have it on the hdmi also
> 
> thank you
> ...


You need DTS Connect APO.
Continue discussion in the APO Driver thread.


----------



## syriusm (Jun 13, 2019)

syriusm said:


> I installed 6.0.8721.1
> On analog 5.1. every speaker tested and works in test mode but I do not hear processing stereo to surround.
> also changing properties of sound doesn't apply.
> 
> ...


I found solution on official Apo Driver guide site - google sheet
edit default.xml needed
C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc

change from ch_count="2" to
-> 2.1 speakers: ch_count="4"
-> 5.1 speakers: ch_count="6"
-> 7.1 speakers: ch_count="8"

 extremely happy now, BIG THX! ^^


----------



## MAOCUBO (Jun 14, 2019)

syriusm said:


> I found solution on official Apo Driver guide site - google sheet
> edit default.xml needed
> C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
> 
> ...



in that file the only string i have like "ch_count" is this one:
<endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="48000" total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0">

i change it for:
<endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="48000" total_count="6" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1">

but it still does not processes stereo to surround.

any other suggeestions?

thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 14, 2019)

MAOCUBO said:


> in that file the only string i have live "ch_count" is this one:
> <endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="48000" total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0">
> 
> i change it for:
> ...


Can you open Dolby Atmos app? On which profile it is set?


----------



## MAOCUBO (Jun 14, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Can you open Dolby Atmos app? On which profile it is set?


yes dolby atmos opens no problem, it works fine (just don't processes stereo to surround) and the profile is set to Dinâmic.
The Default Format Sound in sound options is  set to Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround).


----------



## henk717 (Jun 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED (VERSION: 6.0.1.8622)
> LIST OF APOs:
> 
> SOUND BLASTERX 720° (PLAY & RECORD)
> ...



Does anyone have a link to this version? I assume this one still supports older versions of Windows 10 / 7 and it has the features that I seek.
Filename : RealtekDriverSBCSANH3VIADS1PCEEv4SZVZEXP.exe


----------



## Smikel (Jun 16, 2019)

No download link is working anymore, could someone please post the latest mod version for windows 7. Thanx alot.



Smikel said:


> No download link is working anymore, could someone please post the latest mod version for windows 7. Thanx alot.



@Alan Finote


----------



## Peterson (Jun 17, 2019)

DolbyAtmos Work perfect porem o SoundBlaster Não Funciona!
Audio Codec: ALC 1150


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jun 17, 2019)

With me the same thing sometimes works sometimes not the soundblaster. @Peterson


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 17, 2019)

Peterson said:


> DolbyAtmos Work perfect porem o SoundBlaster Não Funciona!
> Audio Codec: ALC 1150


PLEASE READ THESE INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## chur bro (Jun 17, 2019)

I can't even open the .exe. I get "This program does not support the version of Windows your computer is running".

What's up with that? Nothing I do lets me open the .exe


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 17, 2019)

chur bro said:


> I can't even open the .exe. I get "This program does not support the version of Windows your computer is running".
> 
> What's up with that? Nothing I do lets me open the .exe


What windows are you using?


----------



## chur bro (Jun 17, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> What windows are you using?



7 Ultimate. I've never seen this message pop up before and I run some dodgy stuff on this box.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 17, 2019)

chur bro said:


> 7 Ultimate. I've never seen this message pop up before and I run some dodgy stuff on this box.


Latest mods are only compatible with Windows 10, normal version. What mod specifically are you using?


----------



## chur bro (Jun 17, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Latest mods are only compatible with Windows 10, normal version. What mod specifically are you using?



I guess I should have assumed that given the thread title has Driver Mod for Win7, Win8, Win8.1 & Win10 in it.

Poor form.


----------



## Peterson (Jun 18, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> PLEASE READ THESE INSTRUCTIONS



Funcionou não


----------



## imnambarn (Jun 19, 2019)

Thank you for your hard work for us alan you're the best
I proud of u



imnambarn said:


> link is dead someone please reupload T-T


someone can help me please I need this it's good version cause subwoofer is useful only this version



Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8633*
> 
> 
> ...


alan can u upload this version for me please
I wanna use this version really please


----------



## leslyomg (Jun 20, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.1.8678*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> 
> ...



I tested and it seems a great suite! But honestly, in my case, I guess I need some help with the configuration... Till someone helps me, I'll come back to mamma (Xfi MB5 only).


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jun 20, 2019)

imnambarn said:


> Thank you for your hard work for us alan you're the best
> I proud of u
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mediafire.com/file/hhps4kzx62o1asn/RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe/file here


----------



## leslyomg (Jun 20, 2019)

Well, now I dont have the rights to uninstall this drivers pack. So damn strange.

Its so obvious the admins deleting my comments about the army of malwares and spywares inside this AIO LOL


----------



## Smikel (Jun 21, 2019)

Could someone please upload the latest working version for windows 7? All the uploads on the first pages of this thread are not working anymore. @Alan Finote please do me a favor and upload it for me.


----------



## Gruyel (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi guys, you can find the latest build from Alan Finote overhere;





						OneDrive
					






					onedrive.live.com


----------



## Smikel (Jun 21, 2019)

Gruyel said:


> Hi guys, you can find the latest build from Alan Finote overhere;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm searching for an older build like 6.0.1.8591 for windows7, the new builds doesnt work on win7 anymore


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> Well, now I dont have the rights to uninstall this drivers pack. So damn strange.
> 
> Its so obvious the admins deleting my comments about the army of malwares and spywares inside this AIO LOL



WTF ?


----------



## 1meph (Jun 21, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> *NEW USER INTERFACE
> 
> ...


you can reupload this version please?  ,all mediafire links are dead


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 21, 2019)

its windows Defender that keeps killing it


----------



## Gruyel (Jun 21, 2019)

Smikel said:


> I'm searching for an older build like 6.0.1.8591 for windows7, the new builds doesnt work on win7 anymore


Hi Smikel, I Found "8475"_(FF03_PG467_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL) on my internal drive,  i also remember that they came from here
i'm just not sure if they are also modded, but i can upload them if you want?


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jun 22, 2019)

1meph said:


> you can reupload this version please?  ,all mediafire links are dead


http://www.mediafire.com/file/17m60dvrzx66ybi/RealtekDriverSBCSADS1SZVZ(1).exe


----------



## Smikel (Jun 22, 2019)

Sonyboi said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/17m60dvrzx66ybi/RealtekDriverSBCSADS1SZVZ(1).exe



Thanx for uploading this version. I have problems with it i have 7.1 speaker output 4 analog 3,5mm outputs, the realtek audio manager is only showing  3 outputs instead of 4 because of that i cant turn off the laptop speakers it doesnt recogniz when front speaker are put in and in creativ 720 sbx pro studio the surround Button is missing in mb5 i had surround button whem turned on music was playing on all 7 speakers. With creativ 720 music in only playing on front. Too bad its not usable like that with laptop speaker playing all the time and without surround. @Alan Finote maybe you can help?


----------



## Benzinjiq (Jun 23, 2019)

Where are the latest versions of this software located?


----------



## Gruyel (Jun 23, 2019)

Benzinjiq said:


> Where are the latest versions of this software located?


Please Read a Little before posting, I gave the link a few post higher, so you don't even have to change page's just read a little bit, it's there
Greets

Edit, deleted


----------



## 1meph (Jun 26, 2019)

Sonyboi said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/17m60dvrzx66ybi/RealtekDriverSBCSADS1SZVZ(1).exe


Thank you so much bro!


----------



## grich (Jun 28, 2019)

I installed the Realtek_DHCU_Sound_8721 but could not get Realtek Audio Console to run.  All it shows is the blue screen then it exits.

Also, for Sound Blaster Connect 2, is there a button to restore the default settings for Immersion, Crystalizer for each sound profile?  It's easy to change it by accident without knowing the defaults for each


----------



## leongx (Jun 28, 2019)

for some very annoying reason... the sound stops working on the realtek uad driver.. meanwhile I have a usb soundcard that sound works fine one

using asus hero viii mobo

if I use GenKGA then restart pc, it works again...until the next time, then stops working again.. 

really need a good driver update with everything working


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 29, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> its windows Defender that keeps killing it



use Defender Control to turn off Windows Defender - never use Win8.x/Win10 w/out this tool
you can turn defender back on later



Smikel said:


> Thanx for uploading this version. I have problems with it i have 7.1 speaker output 4 analog 3,5mm outputs, the realtek audio manager is only showing  3 outputs instead of 4 because of that i cant turn off the laptop speakers it doesnt recogniz when front speaker are put in and in creativ 720 sbx pro studio the surround Button is missing in mb5 i had surround button whem turned on music was playing on all 7 speakers. With creativ 720 music in only playing on front. Too bad its not usable like that with laptop speaker playing all the time and without surround. @Alan Finote maybe you can help?



maybe the rtkhdaud.dat config file (if present in the \Windows\system32\drivers folder) needs to be removed; reboot after finding & deleting that file to reload the Realtek audio driver.   only the desktop (non-UWP) version of Creative SBX360/720 (and X-FI MB5) work on Win7.  UWP version of SBX720 (the SBConnect2 app from the MS store) require recent Win10 version (at least the v1703 version)

I'm better off either doing my own private realtek mods or just using the stock/non-modded drivers - I get cleaner sound with just the non-modded ones on my PCs that have onboard Realtek audio hardware.  I did try some of alan finote's mods like 8656 & 8678 on Win10 several weeks ago and they were okay (not great but not too bad - just not "A" grade quality).  In the end, I did not use his Realtek modded drivers long-term and went back to the stock drivers.


----------



## grich (Jun 29, 2019)

Try 8688 or 8648 and mod it yourself to Dolby Digital Plus, or even better try Dolby Digital Theater 4 using FX configurator.  The SoundBlaster Connect 2 seems to muddle the sound a lot for some reason, compared to stock with one of the Dolby enabled.


----------



## KRYPTO64 (Jun 29, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8631
> 
> 
> ...



Could someone please post this driver or post an updated one with dolby headphone, thanks.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jun 30, 2019)

KRYPTO64 said:


> Could someone please post this driver or post an updated one with dolby headphone, thanks.








						RealtekDriver_2019_02(1)
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## realcapone (Jul 3, 2019)

Link is not working anymore. Can someone post the latest link that Alan uploaded? The ones posted by others are of different versions. Thank you.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 4, 2019)

realcapone said:


> Link is not working anymore. Can someone post the latest link that Alan uploaded? The ones posted by others are of different versions. Thank you.







__





						OneDrive
					






					onedrive.live.com
				











						Realtek Advanced HD Audio 6.0.1.8678
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						Realtek_DCHU_Sound_8721
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




That was the last three mods, the third link is a UAD driver.


----------



## realcapone (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks man. Will try those.

I've downloaded the latest hd audio driver 6.0.8746.1 from Alan's github but now I need the audio manager. How do get it without overwriting the latest driver?


----------



## dervl85 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey guys,

Installed Alan's drivers a few months ago (6.0.1.8606) - had some quirks, but everything mostly worked as expected.

Tried to update to 6.0.1.8678 hoping for fewer quirks, and now stereo sounds do not get upmixed in DD Live 5.1 mode via SPDIF.

Going back to stereo has the speaker system automatically upmix with DD Pro Logic II, but can't use this setting because there isn't any positional surround sound in movies and games.

Tried to uninstall and reuse the old drivers - this sadly didn't bring back the lost software upmixing functionality.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Specs:
Asrock Z390 Taichi Ultimate (Realtek ALC1220)
Logitech Z-5500 via optical
Windows 10 1809 x64

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Benzinjiq (Jul 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8721.1*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> *NEW: REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER*
> ...


Will you release new advanced hd audio drivers ?


----------



## jinsk8r (Jul 17, 2019)

Just reporting result:
Installed on Windows 10 v1903 without any issue (Realtek_DCHU_Sound_8721), everything works, Dolby Atmos for Headphones works flawlessly.
If you change your Realtek settings to reperate front and rear audio jack, you might need to restart Windows to Spatial sound to work.

Comparing to other modded drivers I've used (Modded R281, 282, Sound Blaster MB5, Sound Blaster 720, Dolby Atmos), this is the best. Period.

Some important notes to you guys:

- Install latest version (Realtek_DCHU_Sound_8721)
- When you start the setup, close Skype, it will conflict with the UWP app installation. Although I don't see any bugs besides those red errors in cmd, it's better to close it.
- After installing, restart (of course).
- If you use Dolby Atmos for Gaming (which I find very sub-par), the Sound Blaster Connect 2 won't work and vice versa.
- Don't disable Exclusive control of audio device or you can't use Sound Blaster 720 (I figured this thing out after 4-5 windows restore and realtek setup).
- Don't Uninstall Dolby Atmos for Gaming app or you will lose Dolby Atmos for Headphones as well.
- Dolby Atmos for Headphones will disable other sound enhancement software (Dolby Atmos for Gaming or Sound Blaster 720) while working, so you can just leave it on, they don't interfere.


--

My PC:
X370 Taichi (ALC1220), Win 10 1903, EFI


----------



## antonkaz (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello! Give me all driverpacks by Alan Finotty please. Link to download please.


----------



## nsxtacy (Jul 19, 2019)

It appears the DTS Sound Unbound app page  was updated and there is now an Install button! However, you must be on an insider preview build of 18898 or higher, is there some way to bypass that requirement and install the app on an older build?

Can't believe they might actually be doing something with it, finally.


----------



## Myrkin (Jul 19, 2019)

jinsk8r said:


> *- Don't disable Exclusive control of audio device or you can't use Sound Blaster 720 (I figured this thing out after 4-5 windows restore and realtek setup).*


*I LOVE YOU!*
Why i can't like your post  over 9000 times?!


----------



## Fin (Jul 20, 2019)

I installed the *6.0.8721.1* driverpack, but now I don't have an option for 5.1 sound in my speaker config.

How do I get the 5.1 Surround option back as one of the speaker configuration choices?


----------



## Type0Negative (Jul 20, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> *NEW USER INTERFACE
> 
> ...


someone has some copy of this driver


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello guys, how can I put the New Sound Blaster Command compatible , like old SB Connect?
Other KGA's?


----------



## Lion94 (Jul 23, 2019)

Re-upload this versions please 









						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Alan seus mods são incríveis muito obrigado e cada vez mais so estão melhores e melhores  O Dolby Atmos Não funcionou =( e após os dois últimos updates o nahimic parou de funcionar também  windows 10 1809 realtek alc892   Your mods are fantastic and getting better  Dolby Atmos did not work = (...




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Quality of SOUND matters.In audio visual video with scene and Sound matters.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I only used headphones =/

Thanks a lot Alan =)


----------



## Màthair (Jul 24, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> Hello guys, how can I put the New Sound Blaster Command compatible , like old SB Connect?
> Other KGA's?
> View attachment 127275


Você já tentou jogar com o kga (colocar e tirar um e outro, e assim por diante até encontrar o kga) que o console de áudio precisa?. Deveria tentar isso meu amiguxo @Diogo Silva .


----------



## jinsk8r (Jul 24, 2019)

*Hi guys, my rear analog output resets its volume to 86 every reboot, how to fix it?*


----------



## Lion94 (Jul 25, 2019)

Lion94 said:


> Re-upload this versions please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can anyone Re-upload those?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 25, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Você já tentou jogar com o kga (colocar e tirar um e outro, e assim por diante até encontrar o kga) que o console de áudio precisa?. Deveria tentar isso meu amiguxo @Diogo Silva .


Não, mas tenho de ver isso.
Quando troco de KGA necessito reiniciar o Computador ou chega reinicar o programa?


----------



## krus707 (Jul 25, 2019)

hi, how i can disable volume changing when someone start to speak? i mean, i listen music or play game, and somebody start to say in teamspeak3 and music or game volume automatically decreased.
already tried to set "do nothing" in communications tab, didnt help
p.s. Realtek_DCHU_Sound_8721


----------



## Màthair (Jul 25, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> Não, mas tenho de ver isso.
> Quando troco de KGA necessito reiniciar o Computador ou chega reinicar o programa?



em teoria, deve ser suficiente para fechar e reabrir o console de som; Mas você também deve ter em mente que talvez os arquivos (arquivoss DLL) que creative tem para os drivers Realtek não estejam prontos para a nova console sound blaster. Todo é tentar, más tbm o ideal é criar um novo driver realtek com asl librarías (arquivos dll), penso pode precisar que o arquivo .inf de realtek seja criado novamente especialmente para esse console @Diogo Silva . Em fim ja me falará como foi o test dos kga en seu computer amiguxo!.


----------



## Fin (Jul 26, 2019)

Fin said:


> I installed the *6.0.8721.1* driverpack, but now I don't have an option for 5.1 sound in my speaker config.
> 
> How do I get the 5.1 Surround option back as one of the speaker configuration choices?



Well, I haven't figured out yet how to get my Speakers playback device to once again allow being configured as 5.1 (it currently only has stereo or quad) but I did find a workaround.

I installed VoiceMeeter and set it as my default playback device and set it to 5.1 speaker layout, so now my games know I have 5.1 capability. Then in the VoiceMeeter app I set the A1 Hardware Out to MME: Speakers (not WDM) and now I can have my cake and eat it too. Note that your sound enhancement (like Dolby Atmos) will only be configurable when your default playback device is set back to your normal speaker output device, but the sound enhancement will be active when VoiceMeeter is your playback device and outputting via your speakers, even though it might not look like the enhancement is active. Its confusing, but it works.


----------



## Xeonic (Jul 27, 2019)

I ask you to make a new driver with sound blaster command. It would be very cool !!!


----------



## Lion94 (Jul 27, 2019)

Lion94 said:


> Re-upload this versions please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on guys anybody can Re-upload this?


----------



## LJWsan (Jul 27, 2019)

Up find


----------



## Màthair (Jul 27, 2019)

Lion94 said:


> Come on guys anybody can Re-upload this?



Forget it!; the drivers that create Alan, are eliminated, maybe 3/4 exists, the rest not, because he made a driver, and then eliminated the driver version that was created before the new. Do u understand?, then, is very difficult to obtain any version of their drivers. Sorry. Maybe one day will return here, and begin to create drivers again........... Who knows?


----------



## nsxtacy (Jul 28, 2019)

Lion94 said:


> Come on guys anybody can Re-upload this?



You may just be in luck, I was looking for an old driver and found this file with the same name as the one you're looking for.  I can't guarentee this is the right one since I don't know if he used that same file name for any other drivers, but I figured I'd throw it out there anyways, good luck!









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## jinsk8r (Jul 29, 2019)

*Hi guys, my rear analog output resets its volume to 86 every reboot, how to fix it?*


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 30, 2019)

MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				












						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




This what I have from all Alan mods.
@Lion94

Have fun!


----------



## Màthair (Jul 30, 2019)

I leave this here, to those want to read the article about the Sound Blaster AE-9, and the Sound Blaster Command console w/ the technical epecifications and results about the soundcard, i`ve never beileve nothing that tells these people who talks about soundcards............. All are bought, so that the market flows and is rich in materialistic people who like these "cool" sound cards, but I am not convinced by their price (too expensive for what is the sound card and the accompanying console, aprox 350$, more or less!) or what they tell because it is a story to have followers and thus gain more money. Ridiciculous, but true, world never learns!. Enjoy people. Note: are various pages the article.









						Sound Blaster AE-9 Review: Pristine High Def PC Gaming Audio
					

The Creative Sound Blaster AE-9 is the company's latest, enthusiast-class sound card, targeting gamers, audio production, and content creation




					hothardware.com


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 3, 2019)

guys , nahimic effect not working . only volume level has effect , dolby atmos 
good. sound blastter good .

windows 10


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 4, 2019)

SNORLEX2016 said:


> guys , nahimic effect not working . only volume level has effect , dolby atmos
> good. sound blastter good .
> 
> windows 10


My dream is to have Nahimic and Sound Blaster Effect worked with HDA Audio in 883 Chip, I tried, but I don't have success.


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> My dream is to have Nahimic and Sound Blaster Effect worked with HDA Audio in 883 Chip, I tried, but I don't have success.


Yeah. Dolby atmos sounds normal to me, wanna try nahimic, sound blaster is good. It has scout mode, very useful


----------



## ador250 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> My dream is to have Nahimic and Sound Blaster Effect worked with HDA Audio in 883 Chip, I tried, but I don't have success.



I have created a mod, Realtek UAD + Nahimic only. Driver is unsigned so install in test sign mode or advance restart to disable driver signature enforcement.
After uninstalling the current driver run the attached Clean_Nahimic.bat file as administrator, this will clean the leftover registry so that u have a clean install.

Driver Download: https://mega.nz/#!iEcTXazY!tyOquylAqsPakvJVWRLt4Xo_aQKDFaXQAhxg30XFOX0


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 7, 2019)

another review , mic produce lots of noise sound ( hsssssssss ) .and the is no option to reduce noise suppression


----------



## Màthair (Aug 9, 2019)

Who is, and where`s the person that created the exe w/ the kga´s files?; is all we need u to create another new exe. This new exe will contain the kga necessary to mount the Sound Blaster Command, i will give to all the people the library file to mount the console and include this into the Realtek driver libraries once the driver is installed on Windows S.O. Now i have all the executables to install the console (included the latest DDL&DTS versions), the new version of SBCommand (SBCommand v.3.4.25.02) to actualize the console too. BUT, WE NEED a person to create a NEW REALTEK DRIVER MOD!, and probably (and obviously) that person who knows how to create a NEW KGA to this console.

Is everybody in?........... @alanfox2000 and @Alan Finote .

ZENks to all,

Mathair!.



Màthair said:


> Who is, and where`s the person that created the exe w/ the kga´s files?; is all we need u to create another new exe. This new exe will contain the kga necessary to mount the Sound Blaster Command, i will give to all the people the library file to mount the console and include this into the Realtek driver libraries once the driver is installed on Windows S.O. Now i have all the executables to install the console (included the latest DDL&DTS versions), the new version of SBCommand (SBCommand v.3.4.25.02) to actualize the console too. BUT, WE NEED a person to create a NEW REALTEK DRIVER MOD!, and probably (and obviously) that person who knows how to create a NEW KGA to this console.
> 
> Is everybody in?........... @alanfox2000 and @Alan Finote .
> 
> ...



I give you here a proof to everyone that I know what I have, and what I do; Because these are all the kga files that the Sound Blaster Command needs. As you can see, these are included as information in the writing of a library of the SB Comand console controllers. And you DO NOT need anything more than those kga files, a special MOD driver to mount the sound console, and as a last (of course) someone who creates this Realtek MOD driver ........... Because i don't know how to manipulate Realtek XXXX.inf and libraries, the libraries that are necessary to write the data file.inf and other info that the console needs to mount on windows (remember that the Sound Blaster Command is valid from windows 7 to windows 10, for x32 and x64 bits).


----------



## Benzinjiq (Aug 10, 2019)

Where's the latest hd audio drivers from @Alan Finote


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 11, 2019)

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
*UPDATED VERSION TO: 6.0.8769.1 (HDA)*


Spoiler: ENHANCEMENTS




SOUND BLASTER CONNECT (UWP)
DOLBY AUDIO PREMIUM
DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE (5.1 SURROUND)
DTS INTERACTIVE (5.1 SURROUND)






Spoiler: CHANGES




NEW APO REGISTRY METHOD
FRAMEWORK AND RUNTIME UWP DEPENDENCIES INCLUDED
AUDIO DRIVER ALREADY SIGNED





ENJOY!!!!


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO: 6.0.8769.1 (HDA)*
> 
> 
> ...


 not working bro . no sound . no playback device


----------



## ToniM_8 (Aug 11, 2019)

SNORLEX2016 said:


> not working bro . no sound . no playback device


me too bro 

I fix it now works


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 11, 2019)

Sonyboi said:


> me too bro
> 
> I fix it now works


how ?


----------



## ToniM_8 (Aug 11, 2019)

Open Device Manager click Sound, video and game controlers open Realtek High Definition audio => right click => update driver => browse my computer for driver software click Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer and choice Realtek Advanced HD audio click next to install driver and give restart pc when you finish thats'it


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 11, 2019)

Sonyboi said:


> Open Device Manager click Sound, video and game controlers open Realtek High Definition audio => right click => update driver => browse my computer for driver software click Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer and choice Realtek Advanced HD audio click next to install driver and give restart pc when you finish thats'it



Sound blaster 720 working? Nahimic?


----------



## ToniM_8 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes all works! but only have sound blaster 720 and dolby audio premium not Nahimic bro


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 11, 2019)

Sonyboi said:


> Yes all works! but only have sound blaster 720 and dolby audio premium not Nahimic bro


still not working bro . doing that will install old driver


----------



## ToniM_8 (Aug 11, 2019)

SNORLEX2016 said:


> still not working bro . doing that will install old driver


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 11, 2019)

SNORLEX2016 said:


> not working bro . no sound . no playback device



@SNORLEX2016 Try going to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" and deleting the file "*rtkhdaud.dat*". After this, restart your computer.


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @SNORLEX2016 Try going to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" and deleting the file "*rtkhdaud.dat*". After this, restart your computer.



still ' no playback device " . need to manually reinstall other version using device manager.


did I miss something , why the installer very small in size ?


----------



## BobaBrett (Aug 11, 2019)

So does the new driver work at all or not yet?


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 12, 2019)

IDK But Can anyone fix the "DJ Urko Realtek HDA Compiler Alan Finote" Realtek MOD which has Everything like Nahmic, Sound Blaster Connect 1 (Although 2 would also work), Dolby Atmos, Dolby Atmos Home Theater v4,   DTS Audio.  Search it for on Google. It's 2019 version but has issues.

The Problem is the audio pops a lot as if someone is scraping the mic with 7.1 surrounds. And with 2.1 the audio has too much bass and reverb. Although clear. Also, The Base is not as good in this driver. And you may face a wobble sound issue as so many audio mods trying to voice gain and lower it at the same time.


----------



## daoson5 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi, I rember a long ago, Alan Finote has unlock Via audio chips drivers or software, does  anyone had still got them, I would like download them, please put som link somwhere I can download. Thanks in avance


----------



## z0rrer0 (Aug 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO: 6.0.8769.1 (HDA)*
> 
> 
> ...



I can't download it. It says 403 Forbidden :-\


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 13, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> MEGA
> 
> 
> MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now
> ...


Which one is the latest or best one Folder 3, 4 or 5?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 13, 2019)

Jewelson said:


> Which one is the latest or best one Folder 3, 4 or 5?


Definetly the 4th


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 13, 2019)

@z0rrer0


----------



## z0rrer0 (Aug 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @z0rrer0
> 
> View attachment 129178


Thanks mate

Does it work with Realtek ALC889A?

Regards


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 13, 2019)

z0rrer0 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Does it work with Realtek ALC889A?
> 
> Regards


Compatible with all Realtek audio chips!


----------



## z0rrer0 (Aug 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Compatible with all Realtek audio chips!



Thanks mate! ^_^


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 14, 2019)

z0rrer0 said:


> Thanks mate! ^_^


 is it working ? i cannot use it


----------



## Myrkin (Aug 14, 2019)

Hurray!
Finally my headphones are working with front panel!
thought... i did it when ii installed a December dtivers on latest...
BUT! Anyway! My headphones are working with front panel XD


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> View attachment 129178



Thanks, Can you fix the Low Bass LFE issue in your mod drivers? This *  Mod Realtek driver Version 6.0.1.8409  * has a good bass output. It supports Soundblaster 720, DTS Audio and, Dolby UWP APP And also Note that it is not signed. You may need to disable drivers sign enforcement and enable test signing. I have 2.1 system and my Subwoofer is not really outputting a good amount of BASS from your drivers. But the one I linked here one does. Rest is great.
Nahmic works but its configurations have no effect.


----------



## Toljan (Aug 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO: 6.0.8769.1 (HDA)*
> 
> 
> ...


DTS INTERACTIVE does not work in this version (DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE did not check, because it is not interesting), namely in 5.1 mode, DTS is encoded only in stereo, tested on The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt and Far Cry 5. In the previous version RTK_ADV_UAD_8720, the sound worked correctly in 5.1 mode. Why does 5.1 sound not work in the new version?
My system is OS 10.0.18362.239 (Win10 Home RS6 [1903] May 2019 Update), and the sound system itself is Realtek® ALC1220-VB codec (Hardware ID HDAUDIO \ FUNC_01 & VEN_10EC & DEV_1220 & SUBSYS_1458A0CD & REV_1001). Motherboard Z390 AORUS MASTER
Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## deanspeed (Aug 15, 2019)

Will this allow me to use my 5.1 speakers using a toslink(optical) connection for true surround sound in video games?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 15, 2019)

deanspeed said:


> Will this allow me to use my 5.1 speakers using a toslink(optical) connection for true surround sound in video games?


YES


----------



## deanspeed (Aug 15, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> YES


Just making sure. I have been trying for almost a week trying to get this to work. When i finally think i have it, my rear left speaker is giving out rear right and rear left and my rear right is doing the same. I have it hooked up to a Vizio 5.1 soundbar and it tells me that i have the correct signal coming in but no matter what 5.1 source I try, either a video game or a test video my rear channels are mixing rear left and rear right. My motherboard is a Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z. Another thing I noticed is that in 720 setup it only shows stereo speakers, no 5.1.

Edit: Not sure what I did, but it seems my front left, right, and center are mixing also. So all my front channels are mixing and all my rear channels are mixing :/


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 15, 2019)

deanspeed said:


> Just making sure. I have been trying for almost a week trying to get this to work. When i finally think i have it, my rear left speaker is giving out rear right and rear left and my rear right is doing the same. I have it hooked up to a Vizio 5.1 soundbar and it tells me that i have the correct signal coming in but no matter what 5.1 source I try, either a video game or a test video my rear channels are mixing rear left and rear right. My motherboard is a Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z. Another thing I noticed is that in 720 setup it only shows stereo speakers, no 5.1.
> 
> Edit: Not sure what I did, but it seems my front left, right, and center are mixing also. So all my front channels are mixing and all my rear channels are mixing :/



Did you try to reinstall the whole drivers? Try uninstall drivers including all added software. like dts, dolby etc, then restart and reinstall the drivers.

Currently, I am using RealtekDriverSBCSAPCEEv4SZVZ.exe driver by Allen. Try this one and check if it's the driver issue or just your set up. The download link can be found in the previous page, where you see 2 Mega Links. One of them has it.


----------



## Màthair (Aug 15, 2019)

Jewelson said:


> Did you try to reinstall the whole drivers? Try uninstall drivers including all added software. like dts, dolby etc, then restart and reinstall the drivers.
> 
> Currently, I am using RealtekDriverSBCSAPCEEv4SZVZ.exe driver by Allen. Try this one and check if it's the driver issue or just your set up. The download link can be found in the previous page, where you see 2 Mega Links. One of them has it.



Can u publish some images of all the characteristics of the softwares that this driver has?, for example DDL, DTS, etc, etc. ZENks! @Jewelson .


----------



## Fernando24 (Aug 15, 2019)

How to manually install on clean system Windows 10?


----------



## saibamoe (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm getting blank Sound Blaster Connect (my motherboard asrock b450 ITX has Sound Blaster Cinema 5 support)
It was working ok until today, I haven't done anything besides a windows update which I had to upon shutdown.
I've even tried some mods from which which install the Sound Blaster Connect app and the same issue happens.
Any ideas on what might be wrong?
I tried AAFDrvInst-6.0.8769.1 - it install the app but it's still blank >_<
Tried a windows reinstall but I cannot download it from Windows Store anymore and the motherboard driver no longer install it automatically - the only way to get it was using AAFDrvInst-6.0.8769.1


----------



## piolon (Aug 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> YES


---

Hi
I have asus z170A comes with realtek in motherboard...
w10pro fresh install - build 1903 july 2019 - no internet in editing station
im running optical to logitech z5500 device speakers
cant seem to get this 5.1 going. have tried a bunch of drivers from all threads
i even changed the build to newest one but it was not that
in the playback devices config window - "advanced tab"
dropdown of sample rate
cant test it and cant "apply it"
FORMAT NOT SUPPORTED BY THE DEVICE
- however in the "Supported Formats" tab when i select dolby the plays OK in all speakers.
please help i need this running to be able to edit in adobe premiere
the software wont recognize the computer has 5.1 ouput... just sees 2 channels
weird
thanks


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 16, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Can u publish some images of all the characteristics of the softwares that this driver has?, for example DDL, DTS, etc, etc. ZENks! @Jewelson .


I hope this helps. Sound Blaster 720 works with it too. Make sure you enable Enable Headphone mode for your speaker output (if you prefer).
Remember to change "Form Factor" to External Speakers. (Refer Image 7)


----------



## Màthair (Aug 16, 2019)

Jewelson said:


> I hope this helps. Sound Blaster 720 works with it too. Make sure you enable Enable Headphone mode for your speaker output (if you prefer).
> Remember to change "Form Factor" to External Speakers. (Refer Image 7)



ZENks @Jewelson , mine is different, have soundalive, soundvoiz, Dolby v4, DDL; Not DTS Connect, nor the other Dolby. i prefer the driver i have, but our friend eliminated the version 8627 (the version i use), and now i must to wait to a new version w/ better softwares (i hate uwp apps and UAD drivers!, puagh  ). Great friend!.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 16, 2019)

Try RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe @Màthair from my link that I posted a page earlier  

It contains all effects, look:

6.0.1.8639
*REALTEK EFFECTS
DOLBY HOME THEATER v4
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS HOME THEATER
DTS INTERACTIVE IN S/PDIF
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY ATMOS
NAHIMIC 3
DTS ULTRAPC II
DTS CONNECT
ASUS HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER
SAMSUNG SOUNDALIVE 3D* 
*NO CREATIVE EFFECTS (MBAPO)
NO CREATIVE CHAINING (MBWRP)*


----------



## Màthair (Aug 17, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Try RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe @Màthair from my link that I posted a page earlier
> 
> It contains all effects, look:
> 
> ...



ZENks @Jimmy9303


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 17, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Try RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe @Màthair from my link that I posted a page earlier
> 
> It contains all effects, look:
> 
> ...


It has an issue when in 7.1 the sound. If sound blaster 720 was supported this issue would have been easily resolved.


----------



## Màthair (Aug 17, 2019)

Anyone who uses Windows 7 x64 bits, and who wants to test a driver for the new sound blaster command ?; I need someone to do some tests with the SBCommand controllers and console installed in your S.O. Windows 7

I will also provide you with the software installers for the SBCommand integrated.

I have 2 controllers that I have modified from other facts for the SBX 720, and I need to know if any of the 2 created serves to operate the SB Command.


----------



## LJWsan (Aug 18, 2019)

snorlex,a good guide to you is uninstall every old version.then reinstall new.just like kill bad create good concept^^ Works well with close to anything


----------



## Sporadik (Aug 19, 2019)

How exactly is everyone else getting this to work? I have the Asus Prime 390-A and none of these unlocked drivers I've tried have worked. They seem to install fine, but I have no option to configure speakers and still only 2 show up when connected optical. If I do the sound test even though DTS is selected it still only does the test sound through the F + L speakers.

Is there something I'm missing?

TBH I feel like I was ripped off as the manufactures are all misleading us, my Z97-A motherboard didn't have an issue and 5.1 worked no problem with default drivers. I shouldn't even need to do this in the first place. Are all mobos with onboard doing this? I had no idea until I noticed 5.1 didn't work and googled that this is a thing these days.


----------



## Vyntage (Aug 19, 2019)

Sporadik, you may be ok.  I installed the drivers on a Gigabyte Aorus X370 (ALC1220) and have the same results as you, but games are definitely outputting 5.1 sound when I select both DTS and DD.


----------



## Sporadik (Aug 19, 2019)

Vyntage said:


> Sporadik, you may be ok.  I installed the drivers on a Gigabyte Aorus X370 (ALC1220) and have the same results as you, but games are definitely outputting 5.1 sound when I select both DTS and DD.



Thanks for the reassurance. I'll do some testing.

I tried a bunch of games and no 5.1 only stereo with optical connection


----------



## Vyntage (Aug 20, 2019)

You had your default format set to DTS or DDL, yes?


----------



## Snk3 (Aug 20, 2019)

RealtekDriverSBCSADS1SZVZ are the best driver from Alan Finote who I have tested so far, but my SBZ card are still better then my ALC1220 codec.


----------



## Sporadik (Aug 20, 2019)

Vyntage said:


> You had your default format set to DTS or DDL, yes?
> 
> View attachment 129639


Yes I have it set to DTS 5.1


----------



## Vyntage (Aug 20, 2019)

Sporadik said:


> Yes I have it set to DTS 5.1



I don't know much about this other than I installed it and it worked, so someone above my pay grade will have to help you if they can.


----------



## antonioli (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi guys. I've been using a ASRock Z97 Extreme4 board with ALC1150 and it worked like a charm because it has DTS Connect license. I also used a hacked version and DD Live worked very well too.

Now, I've bought and Z570 Extreme4 that has ALC1220 and also the DTS Connect license. I need it because my Home Theater only has optical in option. Well, I tested the ASRock suggested audio driver and it doesn't show DTS Interactive 5.1 option to select as I used in previous motherboard. I noticed that with Windows default video player a video file can separete 5.1 channels but if I uses Media Player Classic only 2 channels works. I tested games and also only 2 channels works.

I installed my hacked driver and it shows DTS Connect 5.1 and DD Live 5.1 as should be but when I test a game only two channels works. I donwloaded Alan driver and the same thing happens. I noticed that when I open a game the Home Theater shows DTS 3/2.1 (that's the correct way that it display something when uses 5.1 contect). Even with hacked driver it shows DD 3/2.1. But the thing is that only 2 channels really work.

I'm frustrated becaus I've been using my Z97 without issues and now with a motherboard with DTS Connect licensed I can't use regular drivers or even hacked driver that works.


----------



## Sporadik (Aug 20, 2019)

antonioli said:


> Hi guys. I've been using a ASRock Z97 Extreme4 board with ALC1150 and it worked like a charm because it has DTS Connect license. I also used a hacked version and DD Live worked very well too.
> 
> Now, I've bought and Z570 Extreme4 that has ALC1220 and also the DTS Connect license. I need it because my Home Theater only has optical in option. Well, I tested the ASRock suggested audio driver and it doesn't show DTS Interactive 5.1 option to select as I used in previous motherboard. I noticed that with Windows default video player a video file can separete 5.1 channels but if I uses Media Player Classic only 2 channels works. I tested games and also only 2 channels works.
> 
> ...



Same I had no issues on my previous z97 board and didn't require modded drivers for it.


----------



## antonioli (Aug 20, 2019)

Sporadik said:


> Same I had no issues on my previous z97 board and didn't require modern drivers for it.


True story my friend. I don't know that to do anymore. It's supposed to do everything by itself without headaches.


----------



## grich (Aug 21, 2019)

Is there a new version of Nahimic that works without bringing the cpu usage to its knees?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 21, 2019)

grich said:


> Is there a new version of Nahimic that works without bringing the cpu usage to its knees?


Tomorrow I'll be posting here.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 21, 2019)

RTKAPOTool64_1.0.0.50
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




You can check your Realtek ALCXXXX capabilities with the following tool, but you cannot select capabilities you want. It show more capabilities than Realtek HDA Test utility.


----------



## djandy75 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello. please re-upload FIXED MULTICHANNEL MODE (5.1; 7.1) for RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 21, 2019)

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
VERSION 6.0.8769.1


Spoiler: ENHANCEMENTS




DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE (5.1 SURROUND)
DTS INTERACTIVE (5.1 SURROUND)
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3 *UPDATED APO VERSION TO 3.7.6.58970*
SOUND BLASTER CONNECT





ENJOY!!!!!

*EDIT1: *FOR SUCCESSFUL INSTALLATION OF UWP APPS, ACTIVATION OF SIDELOAD OR DEVELOPER MODES REQUIRED.
*EDIT2: *ACTIVATE THEM BEFORE BEGINNING INSTALLATION.

COMING SOON, DCHU VERSION!


----------



## antonioli (Aug 21, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.8769.1
> 
> 
> ...


Alan. I'm also from Rio =)

Can you explain to me why, even my ASRock X570 Extreme4 having DTS Connect out of the box can't send 5.1 channels to my home theater that only has optical S/PDIF input? As I said in previous post, it has been working like a charm in my formar Z97 Extreme4 board that has DTS Connect too.

Obrigadão cara.


----------



## CntrlAltDel (Aug 21, 2019)

@Alan Finote Thanks for the new release. I'm using the ALC892 audio codec. I don't have any of the issues some of the other people who tried the new version has. 

My issue is that the audio works fine but randomly goes very loud, something is off about the dynamic range so even if the turn the volume down on the amplifier it still has spikesof loudness.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 21, 2019)

djandy75 said:


> Hello. please re-upload FIXED MULTICHANNEL MODE (5.1; 7.1) for RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## jonyroda97 (Aug 22, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.8769.1
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Alan, I got into some problems and have some questions. 

*1. *
My mic is working strangely where it, for a bit, works then starts sounding robotic and ultimately starts making high pitch noises.
Already reinstalled multiple times always having the same problem.
And when it is working, the sound that comes out is a lot lower than it was before installing.

*2.*
I don't know if it supposed to be like this but I have 2 controllers installed (both have the same problem I said above)




*3.*
The realtek app (don't know how to call it) where it had Asus "skin" looked a lot nicer. Is it possible to keep that skin?

*4.*
Can you make so that when uninstalling (via control panel), all the apps that were installed (Nahimic, Sound Blaster Connect and Dolby Audio Premium are the only ones installed right?) are uninstalled as well?


I'm going back to the default controller and uninstalling all the things but really wanted to make it work.

Thanks in advance,
João Roda


----------



## djandy75 (Aug 22, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> MEGA
> 
> 
> MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now
> ...


Jimmy9303 thank you for the answer. Unfortunately, I do not know which file in this folder is the fix I want.
My problem, there is no sound in the back pair and the center speaker in 5.1 mode. (ALC88B / ALC887). Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Vyntage (Aug 22, 2019)

Sporadik said:


> Yes I have it set to DTS 5.1



Sporadik, take a look at this post.  I just tested it and it works great - no need to install custom drivers or do anything else.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-4102343


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 22, 2019)

djandy75 said:


> Jimmy9303 thank you for the answer. Unfortunately, I do not know which file in this folder is the fix I want.
> My problem, there is no sound in the back pair and the center speaker in 5.1 mode. (ALC88B / ALC887). Please help. Thank you.


See in Realtek 4 folder in Realtek_2019_02_25.exe 
A few pages earlier I posted an another link, from that is more mods from Alan in it.
Look further


----------



## KLMR (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey I've been reading posts and trying stuff for a couple of days but I give up.

I'm using a P8Z77-M with ALC887.

I've got installed 6.0.1.8186 drivers under W7 x64.

All I want is 5.1 digital output through toslink/spdif from games/steam link because I've got an AV receiver at the other side (DD, DTS).

First,
The topic says "
*Realtek AIO (All-In-One) Driver Mod for Win7, Win8, Win8.1 & Win10 (POST YOUR MODS)*

But none of the installers of the folder:








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




can be installed in windows 7: the .exe reports the installation isn't for that windows version:






also, where are the equivalent "exe" (of the "apx") for the audiocontrol panels for windows 7?


On the other hand, playing with APO I've been able to "activate" DTS connect and DD live, but when I test it, i get the following error "the test tone couldn't be played" (or something similar).

Any hint of how to proceed? I've noticed, as well, I have no "realtek" audio panel available.

Is there any windows 7 generic realtek driver with all the panels ready to be downloaded?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 22, 2019)

KLMR said:


> Hey I've been reading posts and trying stuff for a couple of days but I give up.
> 
> I'm using a P8Z77-M with ALC887.
> 
> ...


Obivously, the main reason is that the .exe files couldn't be installed on win 7 because it is made on win 10 RS3, RS4 and RS5 (in 19H1 it is impossible)...


----------



## rafik2019 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi can i ask what was the latest drivers for windows 7/8?
Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 23, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> Hi can i ask what was the latest drivers for windows 7/8?
> Thanks.











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




This four all


----------



## rafik2019 (Aug 23, 2019)

I got 5.1 speakers connected by analog output, which ones are best?
Audio codec is realtek 889A
Its for htpc usage not gaming on this.
Ty.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 23, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> I got 5.1 speakers connected by analog output, which ones are best?
> Its for htpc usage not gaming on this.
> Ty.


Try "Realtek Drivers with DDL and DTS Connect.7z" in my link that I posted for you 
And yes, it is good for win 7 and win 8


----------



## Belearas (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi Alan!

I have the Asus Z170 Pro Gaming with the Realtek chip.

Your Software is currently the only way to see the headphones - as headphones!
I got the post a view days before from a other user here, that the headphones still shown as speaker - i had the same problem for days and i tough - wow after 3 days work on that thing there is a solution. Im happy so far.

But arent there some more settings in the official "headphones detected" area? ohms, eq.?





I have a Byerdynamic MMX300 and i would love it, to enyo it with the powerfull onboard sound because i guess its good!


And please send me your paypal link, i need to donate!!!!!


----------



## piolon (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi. I need urgent help guys.

I have asus z170A comes with realtek in motherboard...
w10pro fresh install - build 1903 july 2019 - no internet in editing station
im running OPTICAL to logitech z5500 device speakers
cant seem to get this 5.1 going... have tried a bunch of drivers from all threads of w10
i even changed the build to newest one but it was not that
in the playback devices config window - "advanced tab"
dropdown of sample rate
CANNOT test it and CANNOT "apply it"
says "FORMAT NOT SUPPORTED BY THE DEVICE"
- however in the "Supported Formats" tab when i select dolby the test plays OK in all speakers.

please help i need this running to be able to edit in adobe premiere in 5.1
the software wont recognize the computer has 5.1 ouput... just sees 2 channels

thanks in advance


----------



## rafik2019 (Aug 24, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Try "Realtek Drivers with DDL and DTS Connect.7z" in my link that I posted for you
> And yes, it is good for win 7 and win 8


Ok driver installed ok, it pass all speaker test(there is sound there) but i cant play any video or music, also i installed mb5 but it says there is no device or jacks not plugged.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 24, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> Ok driver installed ok, it pass all speaker test(there is sound there) but i cant play any video or music, also i installed mb5 but it says there is no device or jacks not plugged.


I have not installed MB5, because I don't like much Creative since I had a Soundblaster X-Fi Pro tested and DD and DTS Connect pack hadn't installed years ago and sent back to reseller and that's was, so I passing Creative when the mod installer asking it...


----------



## azu1 (Aug 24, 2019)

any good driver for 2.1 setup. lol


----------



## rafik2019 (Aug 24, 2019)

Its ok had to reinstall my old working oryginal drivers 2.71 with patched RTKAPO64.dll, those are working on win7/8 and 10 LTSB 2016(testing atm). No problem so far. *Codec is 889A*.
If anyone got new working drivers with all those features working on 10 LTSB 2016 lemme know please.
Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 24, 2019)

azu1 said:


> any good driver for 2.1 setup. lol











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## Danity (Aug 25, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.8769.1
> 
> 
> ...


Alan can you make the same driver with working Amp Up option in realtek driver my MOBO is z270 ultra gaming and it have that AMP but i cant activate it in speaker tab no option for my Headphones?With normal driver i have the option and unlocked DTS interactive ,but i like Sound Blaster Connect. I like your drivers with Sound Blaster Connect


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 25, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.8769.1
> 
> 
> ...



Sound Works Great. But Why is the Equilizer Missing? And Why is the Mic not working? It's Messed up with Mic.


----------



## Belearas (Aug 27, 2019)

what happend? :O


----------



## grich (Aug 28, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Tomorrow I'll be posting here.



Thanks!

i could not get Alan's latest efforts working, even after I disabled driver signing in Win 10. 

Alan, could you please specify in title which version of Win 10 is required for the drivers from now on if possible?  Like myself, a lot of people are 1-2 revisions of Windows 10 behind what Microsoft published (for safety reasons)


----------



## xOliver (Aug 30, 2019)

In the version 6.0.8769.1 Nahimic and 720 works, but I connect the Headphone (P2) on the notebook and don't changue the sound to the headphone, keep playing on the speakers =/


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello,
Now, I have a computer from my friend.
Can I install UAD Driver on 3º Gen Processor of Intel, is a Intel Core I5, 3470, the Motherboard is Asus P8Z77-V LX2 and the Codec of Audio is Realtek ALC887? The computer have the UEFI BIOS.
Can I Download the MSI Drivers with Creative Apo to install on Asus Computer?
Thanks.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 31, 2019)

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
VERSION: 6.0.8769.1

*COMPATIBLE ONLY WITH WINDOWS 10. MINIMUM VERSION: 10.0.15063*

TWO PACKS:


Spoiler: PACK 1



=> SOUND BLASTER CONNECT 2
=> DTS AUDIO
=> *DTS INTERACTIVE ENCODER*







Spoiler: PACK 2



=> SOUND BLASTER CONNECT 2
=> DTS AUDIO
=> *DOLBY DIGITAL ENCODER*





ENJOY!!!...


----------



## jonyroda97 (Aug 31, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION: 6.0.8769.1
> 
> *COMPATIBLE ONLY WITH WINDOWS 10. MINIMUM VERSION: 10.0.15063*
> ...




Hello Alan,
Anything on the problems I talked about??



jonyroda97 said:


> Hi Alan, I got into some problems and have some questions.
> 
> *1. *
> My mic is working strangely where it, for a bit, works then starts sounding robotic and ultimately starts making high pitch noises.
> ...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 31, 2019)

jonyroda97 said:


> Hello Alan,
> Anything on the problems I talked about??


These do not have an extra "rtkhdaud.dat" configuration file. This will load your motherboard's standard Realtek chip policies.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Update: Realtek High Definition Audio Driver with Sound Blaster Connect UWP Mod update to 6.0.8787.1*









						Modded Realtek High Definition Audio Driver [6.0.8787.1] [Decrepated]
					






					puresoftapps.blogspot.com


----------



## st86 (Aug 31, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Update: Realtek High Definition Audio Driver with Sound Blaster Connect UWP Mod update to 6.0.8787.1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, place a direct link to download the driver. Thank you


----------



## ToniM_8 (Aug 31, 2019)

st86 said:


> Please, place a direct link to download the driver. Thank you











						realtek-high-definition-audio-driver-6.0.8787.1-dchu-sbc-31-08-2019
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## RealSpArTeN (Aug 31, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> TWO PACKS:
> => SOUND BLASTER CONNECT 2
> => DTS AUDIO
> => *DTS INTERACTIVE ENCODER*
> ...



Any way to have both DTS interactive and DDL?


----------



## GSTAVO (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi, first of all, thanks for the driver, really apreciated.

I've a question, if anyone could help me it would be awesome:

I'm using the " NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED - VERSION: 6.0.8769.1 " Pack 1(with DTS). Everything is working fine but only if I put my headphone in the front panel jack, if i put it in the MB jacks the DTS recognizes it as a Speaker, not as a headphone, so the surround don't work properly. Has anyone knows how to fix/use it in the MB jacks? I can't use the front panel because it has a lot of noise (a buzzing sound) all the time. Thanks!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 1, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.8769.1
> 
> 
> ...



Can I install this aside by Alan Fox's "realtek-high-definition-audio-driver-6.0.8787.1-dchu-sbc-31-08-2019"?


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 1, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Can I install this aside by Alan Fox's "realtek-high-definition-audio-driver-6.0.8787.1-dchu-sbc-31-08-2019"?


You can have only one driver mod at the same time. Installing one uninstalls the other.
If you use UWP driver, you need to uninstall previous driver first.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 1, 2019)

:-(


----------



## jinsk8r (Sep 2, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Update: Realtek High Definition Audio Driver with Sound Blaster Connect UWP Mod update to 6.0.8787.1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is the best one, can output 7.1 headphone.


----------



## Belearas (Sep 2, 2019)

Belearas said:


> Hi Alan!
> 
> I have the Asus Z170 Pro Gaming with the Realtek chip.
> 
> ...



@Alan Finote please respond


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 3, 2019)

Belearas said:


> @Alan Finote please respond


Try one of these


----------



## italomelo (Sep 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.8769.1
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. I used other MODS, but yours was the only one that worked. Creative Sound BlasterX 720 + SPDIF/HDMI output foramt - Dolby Digital + Windows Built-in Format.
It's amazing this mod. Surreal.

The only thing that didn't work here was "VOICE MORPH".

Thank you so much for this amazing work. 

IMG: http://prntscr.com/p1zzw0

Lenovo Legion Y530-15ICH Motherboard Name | Hardware ID HDAUDIO \ FUNC_01 & VEN_10EC & DEV_0236 & SUBSYS_17AA390B & REV_1000 | Realtek ALC236 @ Intel Cannon Point PCH - Audio, Voice, Speech (cAVS) [B0] PCI
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA390B&REV_1000
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA390B

Windows 1903 | Lenovo Y530-15ich


			https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/br/pt/products/laptops-and-netbooks/legion-series/legion-y730-15ich/downloads/automatic-driver-update


----------



## Jewelson (Sep 5, 2019)

Guys If you install  Equalizer APO + PEACE Equilizer + HeSuVi it becomes epic. Especially with HeSuVi because it has so many configurations to emulate almost everything. Mostly good for headphones.


----------



## piolon (Sep 6, 2019)

piolon said:


> Hi. I need urgent help guys.
> 
> I have asus z170A comes with realtek in motherboard...
> w10pro fresh install - build 1903 july 2019 - no internet in editing station
> ...




@Alan Finote please respond I neeed your help.. have spent countless hours trying all MODS none of the work..


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 7, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.8769.1
> 
> 
> ...



About the announced DCHU-Version: If it's released, could this be installed aside/additionally by my DCHU-Driver? (realtek-high-definition-audio-driver-6.0.8787.1-dchu-sbc-31-08-2019) Or does it only replace this?


----------



## ingaos (Sep 8, 2019)

i try many version of Sound BlasterX 720°but i always have not found device check your connection. im on win 10 1903

rectification:

i install 
*The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10*

DJUrko Link to Download is https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkGtxiGigudSzVLpSjYdvkAqrejL
I followed all step of the "how to" and everything work very well


----------



## EquinoXlol (Sep 9, 2019)

ingaos said:


> i try many version of Sound BlasterX 720°but i always have not found device check your connection. im on win 10 1903
> 
> rectification:
> 
> ...



Hey ingaos,

I installed the software but I can only get sound blaster connect to work. The other programs do not look like they are working. Nahimic does not alter the sound, neither does Dolby atmos or Dolby Home theater. They seem not to be changing anything to the sound. Otherwise everything else works perfectly.

Can you help me out?

EDIT: I fixed it by just opening Sound. Prompted me with "enable enhancements".


----------



## Belearas (Sep 9, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Try one of these



hey alan! No mic changes (output changes) and the mic goes wild - like the sound is cruckling and the mic is overboosted and it makes noises in discord.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 9, 2019)

Is here anybody, who knows, if the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Extreme's ALC1220S have a 5-Pin-Connector for S/PDIF (RCA) in & out besides the PWM-Connectors on the Bottom? Or what means this to be?


----------



## fefe128 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> *NEW USER INTERFACE
> 
> ...


Hi there, does anyone have a functional link to download this version of drivers Version 6.0.1.8591 from @Alan Finote? PLS. well thank you


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 11, 2019)

I have AM4 Asrock B450 gaming K4 with Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec on it is this mode going to work?


----------



## fefe128 (Sep 11, 2019)

I have a base plate Z170 PRO GAMING - ALC1150. I'd like the best drivers to get on this motherboard.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 11, 2019)

fefe128 said:


> Hi there, does anyone have a functional link to download this version of drivers Version 6.0.1.8591 from @Alan Finote? PLS. well thank you


HERE


----------



## fefe128 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> HERE


Sound Blaster Connect doesn't work on my audio, only microphone  I switch between different sound modes but nothing happens.
The sound goes but sound modes like Counter strike is not


----------



## fefe128 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a base plate Z170 PRO GAMING - ALC1150. I'd like the best drivers to get on this motherboard. @Alan Finote PLS


----------



## Kushan (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm having a really peculiar issue with my sound at the moment and I'm wondering if anyone can help.

I'm using a 5.1 Z906 speaker system. I've been using it with the 3 jacks (black, pink and green) plugged in for a while with no issues. Then, today, the front and rear speakers stopped working. 

I did a clean uninstall of all realtek drivers and installed my motherboard's and I've got to the point where I can get the centre, sub and rear speakers working but not the front. If I plug the green jack into a different jack and assign that to say "rear" speakers, then (rear) sound comes out of them, so I know the speakers are okay, but I cannot seem to assign "front speakers" to any jack other than the green jack - which isn't working. Has anyone encountered anything like this before?


----------



## ingaos (Sep 14, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Update: Realtek High Definition Audio Driver with Sound Blaster Connect UWP Mod update to 6.0.8787.1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i activate DDP DTS enhancher over


----------



## Ruff1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> *NEW USER INTERFACE
> 
> ...



Hi, TY for everyone's work here. I have one of @Alan Finote 's more recent packages installed and do not have this one thing.. dolby v4 (the home theater window). Any way without breaking this package to install/activate just that one? Dolby V4 or the equivalent.? TY for any help someone might be.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Just wanted to throw my feedback here on my chipset the x470 prime Pro these modded drivers are much better than the other modded drivers on techpowerup. The other drivers gave me some latency issues and static in the analog outputs where these ones are perfect for me. 

To clarify my main concern was getting Dolby 5.1 the optical to my receiver. Having freesync on a TV has brought up a new problem where people will face the confusion of sending an HDMI directly to the TV because no receiver can pass off freesync. Connecting at a simple enough however Windows 10 confuses the problem more by recognizing the TV speakers and only defaulting to a maximum of two channels has listed by the TVs display info.

Thanks. Saved my from buying a sound card.


----------



## jayf95 (Sep 15, 2019)

Kushan said:


> I'm having a really peculiar issue with my sound at the moment and I'm wondering if anyone can help.
> 
> I'm using a 5.1 Z906 speaker system. I've been using it with the 3 jacks (black, pink and green) plugged in for a while with no issues. Then, today, the front and rear speakers stopped working.
> 
> I did a clean uninstall of all realtek drivers and installed my motherboard's and I've got to the point where I can get the centre, sub and rear speakers working but not the front. If I plug the green jack into a different jack and assign that to say "rear" speakers, then (rear) sound comes out of them, so I know the speakers are okay, but I cannot seem to assign "front speakers" to any jack other than the green jack - which isn't working. Has anyone encountered anything like this before?



I think its a windows issue. Check your windows update history. Are you on a update that was installed in the past week called KB....384? Someone on reddit seems to have the same issue as you, and it seems that many people are having issues with multichannel audio. It appears to be a result of the windows update. My issue is I can't get dolby digital to work when selecting it from the advanced audio menu (failed to play test tone error). My solution has just been to passthrough everything to my receiver.

I really hope this BS is fixed soon but I doubt it. Ive learned my lesson about windows updates.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Just wanted to throw my feedback here on my chipset the x470 prime Pro these modded drivers are much better than the other modded drivers on techpowerup. The other drivers gave me some latency issues and static in the analog outputs where these ones are perfect for me.
> 
> To clarify my main concern was getting Dolby 5.1 the optical to my receiver. Having freesync on a TV has brought up a new problem where people will face the confusion of sending an HDMI directly to the TV because no receiver can pass off freesync. Connecting at a simple enough however Windows 10 confuses the problem more by recognizing the TV speakers and only defaulting to a maximum of two channels has listed by the TVs display info
> 
> Thanks. Saved my from buying a sound card.



I have the same objective: getting dolby 5.1 on my receiver via optical. @alanfox2000 solution https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/ worked really well for months. Then a few days ago a bloody windows update broke it and I can no longer select the dolby digital option on my advanced sound menu. It wont work no matter what I try (including uninstalling the update) Maybe Ill try this then. thanks


----------



## Audito (Sep 15, 2019)

I dont know if that was asked before but... Someone know if modded Realtek driver + Nahimic only is available ?

Thank in advance !


----------



## ador250 (Sep 15, 2019)

Audito said:


> I dont know if that was asked before but... Someone know if modded Realtek driver + Nahimic only is available ?
> 
> Thank in advance !











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




This r mostly for my personal usage or experiment, u can use it too. Download and install Realtek_UAD_Nahimic.zip. U have to restart ur windows with 
disable driver signature environment before install the driver. After installing the driver go to Windows store > search Nahimic and install it then restart windows again. @Audito


----------



## Audito (Sep 15, 2019)

Thx @ador250


----------



## KingOtto (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi there, I have ALC892 (Asus P8Z77-V mobo). Installed DJ urko, working fine, and driver is currently 6.0.1.8627, signed by Alan Finotti. 
What driver do I need to upgrade it to the latest Realtek, supporting DTS connect over optical connection, Dolby HT 4, Nahimic, etc.? Please anyone who has the best link and instruction what to do? This sound environment gets very confusing... 
Many, many, many thanks!!

King  Otto


----------



## cutler (Sep 17, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION: 6.0.8769.1
> 
> *COMPATIBLE ONLY WITH WINDOWS 10. MINIMUM VERSION: 10.0.15063*
> ...


thanks bro . soundblaster connect didnt work on my new gaming pc whole day, glad i found that update working perfect now, youre the man.


----------



## Coolbvwes (Sep 18, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.8769.1
> 
> 
> ...




I already got the z asrock 390 taichi  what does have dts the only motherboard supported it and I just came trough this modded drivers  so I bought for nothing this expensive board only for dts if I knew it earlier I could save 80 euro but no its still a good board. 

But if I see it clearly this driver does both have Dolby and dts? I thought it wasn't possible to have both? And second  is the dts  sound and effect. from this driver the same as my original dts from my motherboard driver?  You recommend to use the extra programs or another driver with more features? I I was already quite happy with my original dts from the board with movies games etc.


----------



## Coolbvwes (Sep 18, 2019)

What is the difference with the 2 latest packs from 31 August? One got dts and dts encoder

And the second one got dts and Dolby encoder.

Which to choose I just use the 21 August post and it seems like I got both encoders Dolby digital live 5.1 and dts 5. 1

And what's the difference in dts connect and dts interactive

Last question 
Whats better the driver from 21 August with both 5.1 dolby and dts



Or the different newest packages what shows only dts in sound configuration or Dolby. Sorry for the questions I'm just  a noob and want to know what is  best to choose


----------



## Sylar2k19 (Sep 18, 2019)

i have MSI Bazooka B450M with realtek alc892 what pack need to use ?


----------



## dexterTheGreat (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey guys, Im new here. Do i need to download the all in one pack and does it includes like dolby sound and dts or sound bllaster??


----------



## Coolbvwes (Sep 18, 2019)

Yesterday everything worked fine with my stock Realtek dts and this modded pack. On my asrock z97 extreme 4 5.1 was present. Today I got my new z390 taichi with my 9700k and original drivers and this modded ones can't get 5.1 to work. I can activate dts in my original driver and this modded but only stereo works in games movies etc. I have seen more people with modern hardware got this problem


----------



## grich (Sep 20, 2019)

ador250 said:


> MEGA
> 
> 
> MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now
> ...



Will this nahimic work with any realtek driver version?


----------



## ador250 (Sep 20, 2019)

grich said:


> Will this nahimic work with any realtek driver version?



zip file contains realtek driver with nahimic integration, u have to download nahimic app from windows store @grich


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 20, 2019)

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
VERSION: 6.0.8769.1

INCLUDES: SOUND BLASTER CONNECT & NAHIMIC 3
EXTRAS: DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE, DTS INTERACTIVE

*EDIT: *COMPATIBLE ONLY WITH WINDOWS 10. MINIMUM VERSION IS 10.0.15063

LINK TO DOWNLOAD

IMAGES:








ENJOY!!!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 20, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION: 6.0.8769.1
> 
> INCLUDES: SOUND BLASTER CONNECT & NAHIMIC 3
> ...



I even hope for a Possibility to optimize my DCHU-Driver to the best...


----------



## Ruff1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION: 6.0.8769.1
> 
> INCLUDES: SOUND BLASTER CONNECT & NAHIMIC 3
> ...


TY. Wanna ask, does this include dobly home theater in any fashion?


----------



## snigdho2424 (Sep 21, 2019)

I am using hp probook laptop... When i installed the mod everything installed OK but i can hear sond coming from both of my laptop speaker and headset. What should I do?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 21, 2019)

snigdho2424 said:


> I am using hp probook laptop... When i installed the mod everything installed OK but i can hear sond coming from both of my laptop speaker and headset. What should I do?


Go to Realtek Panel, select Device Advanced Settings in your top right corner and select "Make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously".



Ruff1 said:


> TY. Wanna ask, does this include dobly home theater in any fashion?


This not.



Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> 
> INCLUDES: SOUND BLASTER CONNECT & NAHIMIC 3
> EXTRAS: DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE, DTS INTERACTIVE
> ...



UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO: *6.0.8800.2*
NEW LINK TO DOWNLOAD


----------



## gvkt (Sep 21, 2019)

Why does executing the driver download try to run some shell command to read memory (which fails) before starting the actual installer? Looks rather suspicious. 

Why not provide a .MSI file rather than an .EXE?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 21, 2019)

gvkt said:


> Why does executing the driver download try to run some shell command to read memory (which fails) before starting the actual installer? Looks rather suspicious.
> 
> Why not provide a .MSI file rather than an .EXE?


This command is intended to ONLY install digital certificates for Windows to validate this driver as "digitally signed". I state with absolute certainty that you are the creator of this installation package.


----------



## sensaye63 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hail! Can't install the management pack Nachimic. From all versions only the package from a header works. All other options are installed but do not appear in the start menu. asrock x470 Taichi ALC 1220. Tell me how can I install the latest version of a working Nachimic
In particular I tried to install the https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...n8-1-win10-post-your-mods.250915/post-4119863
not work (((

Maybe there is some sort of detailed installation instructions and am I doing something wrong?


----------



## st86 (Sep 22, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to Realtek Panel, select Device Advanced Settings in your top right corner and select "Make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously".
> 
> 
> This not.
> ...


Thank You for new drivers! But after installing "AAFDrvInst_HDA_ULT-6.0.8769.1", "AAFDrvInst_HDA-6.0.8800.2" I have troubles with inputs: front left and right dynamics work ok, but center&SW, rear dynamics are recognized as Line In and Mic. Speakers for Realtek Ultimate HD Audio works only with "green" input (Realtek ALC887 @ Intel Kaby Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller (Audio, Voice, Speech) PCI). 
With "AAFDrvInst_HDA_DDL-6.0.8769.1" everything works perfectly and with "AAFDrvInst_HDA_DTS-6.0.8769.1" had the same problem with inputs.
Can you please help to fix it?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 23, 2019)

st86 said:


> Thank You for new drivers! But after installing "AAFDrvInst_HDA_ULT-6.0.8769.1", "AAFDrvInst_HDA-6.0.8800.2" I have troubles with inputs: front left and right dynamics work ok, but center&SW, rear dynamics are recognized as Line In and Mic. Speakers for Realtek Ultimate HD Audio works only with "green" input (Realtek ALC887 @ Intel Kaby Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller (Audio, Voice, Speech) PCI).
> With "AAFDrvInst_HDA_DDL-6.0.8769.1" everything works perfectly and with "AAFDrvInst_HDA_DTS-6.0.8769.1" had the same problem with inputs.
> Can you please help to fix it?


Fixing

Here, testing from DTS Sound Unbound


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 24, 2019)

@st86 YOUR FIXED DRIVER, TRY THIS
LINK


----------



## st86 (Sep 24, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @st86 YOUR FIXED DRIVER, TRY THIS
> LINK


Thank You so much Alan! In this mod driver 6.0.1.7841 installed and works with no problems and Soundblaster Connect works and Nahimic has no errors too https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🤩


----------



## Jewelson (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a question.
I want the Bluetooth headset to work with this mod. But it uses it's own driver to port the audio. Is there any way to mod a Bluetooth driver to work with Creative Sound Blaster 720?


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 25, 2019)

Jewelson said:


> I have a question.
> I want the Bluetooth headset to work with this mod. But it uses it's own driver to port the audio. Is there any way to mod a Bluetooth driver to work with Creative Sound Blaster 720?


Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows
Go there. Read the first post then try. Ask questions if needed.


----------



## Extol3D (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi lads,
I am new here and proud to be part of this wonderful forum 
I am running on an ASUS B250i motherboard which uses *SupremeFX S1220A *
May a kind sir recommend me a driver alternative to the ASUS webpage for Windows 7 SP1 OS?

Thank you in advance 

Again glad to be here folks !


----------



## markdewet (Sep 26, 2019)

Good day @Alan Finote firstly thank you so much for all your hard work on these drivers. I have installed it on a Gigabyte mobo with ALC883 Realtek chipset, running Windows 7 64-bit and its working fine with my Turando 5.1 speakers, just two small items:
1: Both the DTS and SRS tabs are greyed out meaning no changes can be made on them, but they are ticked on. Any suggestions please? The SRS option in the Realtek Audio Manager is also greyed out, cannot turn on or off.
2: I keep getting a pop-up in Windows saying " windows has detected that audio enhancements for the following device are causing problems: Speakers (Realtek Audio full enhancements)
Would you like to disable Driver enhancements for this device?
If I disable or not, the test sounds no longer play from either the Windows Playback devices option or the Realtek Audio Manager.
The driver version I am using from this website is 6.0.1.8176
Please can you assist with this?
Edit: Just found out no sound from movies or music, only from my line-in for my TV, so back to square one.

Edit again: Just installed the drivers from the link below, but the one without the DTS included and all is now working. Only SRS still greyed out.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Sep 26, 2019)

Extol3D said:


> Hi lads,
> I am new here and proud to be part of this wonderful forum
> I am running on an ASUS B250i motherboard which uses *SupremeFX S1220A *
> May a kind sir recommend me a driver alternative to the ASUS webpage for Windows 7 SP1 OS?
> ...











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				



Try "Realtek HD Audio with PCEE4, SRS, Sonic Focus & DTS.7z" or "RealtekDriverSBCSADS1SZVZ.exe" from my link 
It is perfect for win 7 and it is an updated from an old driver.


----------



## snigdho2424 (Sep 26, 2019)

still the problem persists... having sound from both my laptop speaker and headset. no option for selection of multiple streams.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 26, 2019)

snigdho2424 said:


> still the problem persists... having sound from both my laptop speaker and headset. no option for selection of multiple streams.View attachment 132700


@snigdho2424 Follow these steps: *1 -* Uninstall this driver from Programs and Features or Windows settings, go to Device Manager and uninstall the remaining drivers (uncheck Delete Driver for this device). 2 - Run the script inside the attached zip and then go to *"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio"* and delete the *Render* and *Capture* keys .; 3 - Restart your computer and reinstall the same driver you were using in the image .; 4 - Follow the wizard steps and restart your pc again (a confirmation window will appear at the end of the installation). If it doesn't work, you can call me in the private one I'll try to solve.
Thank you for the patience.


----------



## DZR982 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello and hope everyone is good.

Really sorry for having to post here but we really need your help regarding 5.1 rear speakers having low volume.

Its the exact same issue as this link, post #503






						Latest Realtek HD Audio Driver Version [2] - Windows 10 Help Forums
					

Latest Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs Microsoft Update Catalog Realtek download page    Information Realtek Audio Control app for Windows 10. "Realtek Audio Control" provides the best audio experience with the Realtek Audio Codec




					www.tenforums.com
				




We are eternally grateful for the modded drivers as my friends motherboard is an Asus Omega with the SupremeFX S1220 CODEC soundchip which is running Win7, basically Asus only provide Win10 drivers for this motherboard so I have helped out in installing the drivers for Win7.

The main issue is that setting an equalization or sound effect in the SupremeFX panel will only apply to the front left/right speakers? The center speaker and left/right rear speakers wont apply any equalization?

We are using the driver 8668_FF00_PG470_Win10_RS2_RS3_RS4_RS5_Win7_WHQL from alan2000 github and everything else works correctly apart from the rear speaker volume and sound effect settings only applying to the front speakers?

Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is quite confusing seeing as apparently both 8787 HDA & UAD drivers are WHQL for Win10 only; 8787 FF00 HDA only WHQL certified for Win10 (not whql for Win7/8.x) The last time we tried to install the sound drivers I completely broke the OS, no sound drivers worked even though I reverted back to previous ones.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thankyou for your time and hope to speak soon.


----------



## Williann (Sep 27, 2019)

Estou usando o ultimo driver postado, juntamente com o sound blaster 720 e resolvi vir agradecer, melhorou muitoooo, obrigado


----------



## dandiele (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey everyone, I desperately need your assistance. I have tried a few different modded realtek drivers, just the ones on this forum, and I probably installed, then uninstalled too many times because now, my sound output for the 3.5mm speaker jack will not output sound, only the front headphone jack. In sound control panel, it shows it playing sound, lists it as speakers, however no audio and when I hook the speakers up to the headphone jack, it still shows it as speakers, but will play sound through the jack.....Somehow something got messed up I think. I was able to confirm in the realtek audio manager that it is detecting the correct plug, but not outputting sound. 

I went back, installed my OEM drivers, nope, let windows install the realtek version it wanted, nope, went back and installed the mod package found around page 27....its the version with a .1 and still nothing, but that version is very strange, in spotify and amazon music apps, it skips songs rapidly...very odd.

I also deleted all values in the Render and Capture section of the registry, as mentioned above a few posts, but that did not fix it.

In the end, the Windows HD audio drivers do still play from the speaker jack, so I imagine its something in the realtek driver that will not get uninstalled or overwritten possibly? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sakt1moko (Sep 29, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION: 6.0.8769.1
> 
> *COMPATIBLE ONLY WITH WINDOWS 10. MINIMUM VERSION: 10.0.15063*
> ...



Hi alan, and thanks for yours drivers. Im using the version AAFDrvInst_HDA_DTS-6.0.8769.1 because other versions, or the latest 8800.2 give me a blue screen on death on windows start on my laptop. Any ideas whats causing that?
By the way, im using this drivers (https://www.gizdev.com/get-dolby-atmos-sound-system-dts-audio-with-realtek-mod-driver/) on my mainpc, and it enables 7.1 on the headphone jack. Yours drivers dont, so could u change that? It will be amazing for using Equalizer APO + Hesuvi on the laptop


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 30, 2019)

sakt1moko said:


> Hi alan, and thanks for yours drivers. Im using the version AAFDrvInst_HDA_DTS-6.0.8769.1 because other versions, or the latest 8800.2 give me a blue screen on death on windows start on my laptop. Any ideas whats causing that?
> By the way, im using this drivers (https://www.gizdev.com/get-dolby-atmos-sound-system-dts-audio-with-realtek-mod-driver/) on my mainpc, and it enables 7.1 on the headphone jack. Yours drivers dont, so could u change that? It will be amazing for using Equalizer APO + Hesuvi on the laptop


Go to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" and check if there is a file named "*rtkhdaud.dat*". If so, delete it, restart your pc and try again.

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
*UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8805.1

NEW: COMPATIBILITY EXPANDED FOR: WINDOWS 7, WINDOWS 8, WINDOWS 8.1*



Spoiler: ENHANCEMENTS




WINDOWS 7 E WINDOWS 8
REALTEK DEFAULT APO
CREATIVE SOUND BLASTERX 720°
VIA HD AUDIO ENHANCEMENTS


WINDOWS 8.1 TO WINDOWS 10 14393
REALTEK DEFAULT APO
CREATIVE SOUND BLASTERX 720°
DTS AUDIO


FROM WINDOWS 10 15063 ONWARDS
REALTEK DEFAULT APO
CREATIVE UWP

SOUND BLASTERX 720°
SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5
NAHIMIC 3


DOWNLOAD (DIRECT LINK)

ENJOY!!


----------



## AsmodeusML (Oct 1, 2019)

After i install this driver, Sound Blaster does not work with an error "Your audio device could not be detected". Nahimic refuses to load either. What can this be all about?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 1, 2019)

AsmodeusML said:


> After i install this driver, Sound Blaster does not work with an error "Your audio device could not be detected". Nahimic refuses to load either. What can this be all about?


Do the effects options (equalizer, room correction, etc.) appear in your Realtek manager?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2019)

I think this deserves a sticky for the sheer amount of work involved and continued activity of the community and author.

So shall it be done.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 1, 2019)

NEW INFORMATIONS IN PAGE 1


----------



## AsmodeusML (Oct 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Do the effects options (equalizer, room correction, etc.) appear in your Realtek manager?


They do.


----------



## markdewet (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi Ok so here is my issue. I have a Gigabyte ga-945gzm-s2 (either rev 3.x or 6.6) mobo with the ALC883 Realtek chip, OS is Windows 7 X64. My issue is that no matter which modded driver I use, something always goes wrong or doesn't work. The only driver that gives me 100% decent sound is the standard ones from Gigabyte with no Dolby, DTS or anything enabled. I have seen that on the Realtek website, there are different versions of the ALC883 chipset, namely ALC883-GR, ALC883D-GR,  ALC883DTS-GR and ALC883DD-GR. My question is how do I find out exactly which one I have on my mobo? The mobo manual gives no indication.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 2, 2019)

markdewet said:


> Hi Ok so here is my issue. I have a Gigabyte ga-945gzm-s2 (either rev 3.x or 6.6) mobo with the ALC883 Realtek chip, OS is Windows 7 X64. My issue is that no matter which modded driver I use, something always goes wrong or doesn't work. The only driver that gives me 100% decent sound is the standard ones from Gigabyte with no Dolby, DTS or anything enabled. I have seen that on the Realtek website, there are different versions of the ALC883 chipset, namely ALC883-GR, ALC883D-GR,  ALC883DTS-GR and ALC883DD-GR. My question is how do I find out exactly which one I have on my mobo? The mobo manual gives no indication.


You don't hav 3d something, DTS and DD. Thus you have ALC883-GR. See the chipset version.


----------



## ador250 (Oct 2, 2019)

markdewet said:


> Hi Ok so here is my issue. I have a Gigabyte ga-945gzm-s2 (either rev 3.x or 6.6) mobo with the ALC883 Realtek chip, OS is Windows 7 X64. My issue is that no matter which modded driver I use, something always goes wrong or doesn't work. The only driver that gives me 100% decent sound is the standard ones from Gigabyte with no Dolby, DTS or anything enabled. I have seen that on the Realtek website, there are different versions of the ALC883 chipset, namely ALC883-GR, ALC883D-GR,  ALC883DTS-GR and ALC883DD-GR. My question is how do I find out exactly which one I have on my mobo? The mobo manual gives no indication.











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




Try this one "Realtek_HDA_DAX2.zip". I made it compatible with windows 7 64bit. Before install it, uninstall the current driver then restart ur pc with disable driver signature enforcement mode. After installing the driver install dax2_api_release_x64.msi > UpdateDax2Db.exe > dax2_app_release_x64.msi and restart. @markdewet


----------



## Jewelson (Oct 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Do the effects options (equalizer, room correction, etc.) appear in your Realtek manager?


How can I add Dolby Atomos to work with AAFDrvInst_HDA_FIX-6.0.8800.2 Driver using FX Configurator? I am using Windows 10 1903 x64
I have managed to make HeSuVi and Peace to work with the Equalizer APO which wasn't working on its fresh install of the AAFDrvInst_HDA_FIX-6.0.8800.2 driver.
I Want to know the GUID of Dolby Atmos if I could Add it. The reason I need Dolby because I use Soundblaster in Headphone mode and Atmos seems to work well with it.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 2, 2019)

@Jewelson
{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1} - Dolby ATMOS LFX/SFX
{D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1} - Dolby ATMOS for Gaming LFX/SFX
{D9916F9E-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1} - Dolby ATMOS GFX/EFX
{D9916F9D-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1} - Dolby ATMOS for Gaming GFX/EFX


----------



## CommanderMannix (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi, I'm using the 6.0.8769 drivers and I have a strange problem - on my 5.1 system the sound from the rear speakers also plays back in the front speakers.
I.e. when I sound test the front left speaker it plays from front left speaker only but when I sound test rear left it plays from both rear left and front left!
Now when I check "disable all effects" in sound control panel then it suddenly works fine, but none of the changes I make in Soundblaster Connect or the Realtek Console have any effect anymore.
As soon as I uncheck the box the speakers play wrong again, even if all enhancements are turned off in the respective audio consoles.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 3, 2019)

CommanderMannix said:


> Hi, I'm using the 6.0.8769 drivers and I have a strange problem - on my 5.1 system the sound from the rear speakers also plays back in the front speakers.
> I.e. when I sound test the front left speaker it plays from front left speaker only but when I sound test rear left it plays from both rear left and front left!
> Now when I check "disable all effects" in sound control panel then it suddenly works fine, but none of the changes I make in Soundblaster Connect or the Realtek Console have any effect anymore.
> As soon as I uncheck the box the speakers play wrong again, even if all enhancements are turned off in the respective audio consoles.


@CommanderMannix Go to *%systemroot%\System32\drivers*, delete the *rtkhdaud.dat* file, and restart your computer. If that doesn't work, try one of my releases (preferably the most recent) on GitHub, whose link you find on the first page of this thread.


----------



## markdewet (Oct 3, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You don't hav 3d something, DTS and DD. Thus you have ALC883-GR. See the chipset version.


Um, that is what I am asking, how do I see the chipset version.


----------



## Koekerd (Oct 3, 2019)

Does anyone know if an ALC261 is supported - and if it will unlock 192Khz samplerate?
I have such an Realtek onboard chip in several systems - and tried a lot drivers - but cannot set it to 192Khz.
According to the specs of this chip, it should be 192Khz capable - and really need this samplerate for software i use.

Cheers!


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 3, 2019)

markdewet said:


> Um, that is what I am asking, how do I see the chipset version.


Using logic. The versions are only differentiated by software. The end of the names contain the software the chip is bundled with.
That's why I said you don't have 3d something, etc.
No software, thus the first one you listed is the proper one.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 3, 2019)

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED IN GITHUB
GO TO 1th PAGE
*UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8810.1*


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 3, 2019)

wow, thanks for the new & improved Realtek driver mods, Alan Finote.  much better than some of your older releases 
it's too bad the "other" Alan (alanfox2000) did not improve his since end of August 2019.

you may want to update the mbfilt64.sys file to v6.10.0.17 which I found packaged in this ASRock 8750.1 UAD SBC5 driver pack and include that one in future mods [this newest mbfilt64.sys file does bring back 192khz playback support removed from v6.10.0.16 of that file although v6.10.0.15 had that]

also, A-volute the Nahimic creator has released a new set of Nahimic 3 uwp integration files on their support site a few days ago.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 3, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> wow, thanks for the new & improved Realtek driver mods, Alan Finote.  much better than some of your older releases
> it's too bad the "other" Alan (alanfox2000) did not improve his since end of August 2019.
> 
> you may want to update the mbfilt64.sys file to v6.10.0.17 which I found packaged in this ASRock 8750.1 UAD SBC5 driver pack and include that one in future mods [this newest mbfilt64.sys file does bring back 192khz playback support removed from v6.10.0.16 of that file although v6.10.0.15 had that]
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Suggestions will be present in future releases.


----------



## Koekerd (Oct 3, 2019)

Koekerd said:


> Does anyone know if an ALC261 is supported - and if it will unlock 192Khz samplerate?
> I have such an Realtek onboard chip in several systems - and tried a lot drivers - but cannot set it to 192Khz.
> According to the specs of this chip, it should be 192Khz capable - and really need this samplerate for software i use.
> 
> Cheers!



Installing the latest driver (*6.0.8810.1* ) went well, but unfortunately maximum samplerate is still 96K.
I hope 192K will be supported in the future if possible for this mysterious ALC261 - almost no documentation can be found of this chip, and is not listed on the realtek website.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 3, 2019)

Try these steps:
1 - Download the attached file, extract the contents and run "AudioDevice.exe".
2 - In the lower left corner of the window that will open, you will see a search field. Search for "SpkDefaultStudioQuality24Bit192k".
3 - Will you have the location of the value "DrvCtrl ??" and the value itself "SpkDefaultStudioQuality24Bit192k". Mark the location and value as in the image below.





4 - Click "Save" to save these settings, close the application, restart your computer and see if it worked.


----------



## Koekerd (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for your prompt respone Alan!

Unfortunately this setting does not show. The only setting that i can find that is 192K related is: "1-Disable192KhzSupport" which is unchecked at the moment 

So, does this mean that 192K is not supported by this chip?


----------



## marcusdavidus (Oct 3, 2019)

asrock fatality 350ac itx with alc 1220 cinema 5 installed working but no changes in sound. no mather what i switch sound not changing
i uinstalled installed original drivers from asrock and original cinema 3 from asrock and also cinema 3 is fu up wtf. howq to fix that shit now? i dont want to reinstall my system i clean registry from everything related to creative and not worked that suck


----------



## Ruff1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> GO TO 1th PAGE
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8810.1*


Does this one include dolby home theater 4?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 4, 2019)

Koekerd said:


> Thanks for your prompt respone Alan!
> 
> Unfortunately this setting does not show. The only setting that i can find that is 192K related is: "1-Disable192KhzSupport" which is unchecked at the moment
> 
> So, does this mean that 192K is not supported by this chip?


No, it just mean that you have not loaded the current driver settings.
Add one more step. Between step 1 and 2: click on "get policy driver".


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 4, 2019)

Ruff1 said:


> Does this one include dolby home theater 4?


NO


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Alan

Recently after updating to your drivers for my hp omen laptop. Im not getting sound from front speakers. Its working for headphone jack. Is there anything im missing ?


----------



## antonkaz (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi to all! This driver is compatible of my notebook Asus K540L?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 4, 2019)

pr@$r1g said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> Recently after updating to your drivers for my hp omen laptop. Im not getting sound from front speakers. Its working for headphone jack. Is there anything im missing ?


Try one of my drivers on GitHub.



antonkaz said:


> Hi to all! This driver is compatible of my notebook Asus K540L?


YES


----------



## Koekerd (Oct 4, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> No, it just mean that you have not loaded the current driver settings.
> Add one more step. Between step 1 and 2: click on "get policy driver".



Thanks for the tip.
I'm quite sure that i did that, but i Will doublecheck Just to be sure


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 4, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Try one of my drivers on GitHub.
> 
> 
> YES



I have installed the latest one, i have tried all the drivers from august you have published im not getting sound from speakers.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 4, 2019)

Koekerd said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> I'm quite sure that i did that, but i Will doublecheck Just to be sure


You should see at least some things with a checked box.


----------



## Jewelson (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi, I managed to enable Dolby Atmos Gaming and HeSuVi using FX Configurator Equilizer APO along with already present Sound blaster 720 and Nehamic in the Driver AAFDrvInst_HDA_FIX-6.0.8800.2.  Is it possible to enable DTS Audio and make it app work with it? Can it work by adding GUID to enable the DTS in the driver or its not present in the above driver? If it is there how do I make it work in Windows 10 v1903? 
I want to do so to make it work with my Bluetooth headset. Yes, Dolby atmos for gaming works on my Bluetooth headset.  But I was thinking was it possible to have both enabled ?


----------



## Hoak (Oct 5, 2019)

So much impressive work by AlanFinote and AlanFox2000 on these forums, we pay more for crap from these companies, we should pay these guys more with donations! Does anyone know though which Realtek drivers has the best performance and fidelity (lowest latency, THD, IM, TIM, ringing, cross-talk, ICMD, and other distortions) -- and which audio enhancement interface (EQ, mixing, various surround effects, and/or surround sub-mixer) for the best performance and fidelity?


----------



## Koekerd (Oct 5, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You should see at least some things with a checked box.



You were right - something must have gone wrong because now i do see checked boxes. Unfortunately i still can only find one that is related to 192Khz: Disable192Khzsupport.

Unfortunately i also had to revert to an older driver, because i'm using ASIO4ALL which cannot cope with Alan's driver. ( i guess it's too new )


I did some more testing - and played around in the Realtek HD Audio Configuration tool and noticed a setting in the advanced section: Seperate the front and rear outputs so that they can play independant audio. ( System is an HP Elite 8000 SFF )
When i activated this setting, i got an extra "HD audio 2ND output" (Front) which could be set to 192Khz!
At this moment, the maximum samplerate for the rear output was still 96K Max.

I started my application - which makes use of ASIO4ALL - and ASIO4ALL was now showing an output running @192Khz.
Unfortunately after an reboot, the 192Khz setting at the 2ND output was gone - and was 96Khz max 

I tried to reproduce the situation - also with Alan's driver - but whatever i do i cannot reproduce it anymore.


FYI, the test utility is showing the following information:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A6E&SUBSYS_3646103C
Running <= HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_103C3646&REV_1001\4&1FF35F1A&0&0001
Driver return version = 6383  <<6.0.1.6383>>
Driver return InternalName = RTKVHD64.sys 6383
Driver running model = HP_General
Power Data: Bus(D0), Codec(D0)


----------



## aTo (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello @Alan Finote, 

I would like to know if your lastet release (6.0.8810.1) on your github is compatible with my next motherboard (X570 AORUS ELITE) using Realtek® ALC1200 codec.

Thank's for you reponse and your work !


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 6, 2019)

aTo said:


> Hello @Alan Finote,
> 
> I would like to know if your lastet release (6.0.8810.1) on your github is compatible with my next motherboard (X570 AORUS ELITE) using Realtek® ALC1200 codec.
> 
> Thank's for you reponse and your work !


Yes, compatible.


----------



## CommanderMannix (Oct 6, 2019)

So I installed the newest drivers from Github, the speakers are working fine now. 
But I had already installed the Realtek Audio Console UWP app before, it's not working anymore, instead I now have to use the Legacy Audio Console that was installed to C:\Program Files
Is there any way to get back to the UWP version of the Realtek Console?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 6, 2019)

CommanderMannix said:


> So I installed the newest drivers from Github, the speakers are working fine now.
> But I had already installed the Realtek Audio Console UWP app before, it's not working anymore, instead I now have to use the Legacy Audio Console that was installed to C:\Program Files
> Is there any way to get back to the UWP version of the Realtek Console?


This also requires driver downgrade to the version you used (UAD). Soon I will be making Realtek UAD driver mods available on my GitHub page.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi Alan

Thank you for your help.

Is there anyway speaker can work with the latest drivers.


----------



## Jewelson (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey guys,
I know that other drivers of Alan work But I personally find 6.0.8800 to be working best so far.
So I managed to Make the* AAFDrvInst_HDA_FIX-6.0.8800.2* work with (Which only comes with Nahimic & Sound Blaster 720)

*Equalizer APO *
*Peace Equilizer *
*HeSuVi *
* Dolby Atmos for Gaming *
*Nahimic*
*and Sound Blaster 720 in windows 10.*
*THE MAIN MAGIC CONFIG FILE*
Okay So here it is, the main file after installing all the above applications.
*FX Configurator config File attached in the post below.*  Named "Default FX Config Working Backup for 6.0.8800.2.zip" THIS is the main config file that makes everything work.
Extract it in C:\Program Files\APO Driver\Products\APOConfig ONLY After installing  This >> *APO Driver* << to install FX Configurator which it comes with which you will need.

(Make sure you backup your configs first by pressing Save Current Config and saving it someplace before proceeding. You can load the backup config similarly as steps given below.)
1.Open Fx Configurator
2. Select Your Endpoint as [Active] Speakers (Realtek Ultimate HD Audio) from the drop-down menu
3.  Press "Load External Config"
4. Find the Config I gave you and load it (or your backup config if you had save in case you want to revert), and press OK when prompt.
5.  Press "Apply Effects and Processing Modes"
6. Press Restart Windows Audio Services.


*In peace Equilizer, Use its 7.1 Settings with some extra Effects settings in its Extra tab while keeping the equalizer at a neutral flat.
And within the Effects Panel, turning On Upmix while turning on or off the Equalization stage option will make the audio even louder.








In Sound Blaster 720,  Those are my settings for this.
Except there is one more hidden setting within setup which you can't see here. I just Toggled ON"Enable Headphone mode for Speaker output".*






*Nahimic Settings.*





*Dolby Atmos Settings, Personally I prefer either Game>Shooter or Dynamic. Shooter settings give more clear sound, but it equally works well with Dynamic*





*HeSuVi is amazing, it has so many configs that you can use it with your headphones. I really like it.
Although I just keep it at Default and use it's Stereo Upmix feature even though I could use Peace's Upmix I like HeSuVi's Upmix better.*








*Note: For some reason, I was not able to make it run with future releases of Alan's Drivers. So I stuck to 8800 which works flawlessly. If I use the config on The driver on Alan's Github then I get no sound.*

Note that I am not a modder. All thanks to Alan's Drivers.

Just test it out. Hope it would help. This Gives me Much clear sound than all other drivers I had previously used.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 7, 2019)

NEW DRIVER VERSION RELEASED IN GITHUB
*UPDATED TO 6.0.8812.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## CommanderMannix (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks! Any reason why Soundblaster app is stilll version 2.2.3.0?
There is appxbundle of ver. 2.2.10.0 on alanfox's/apo driver site, I think it's the newest version. (if you install it, it detects the old version and updates automatically)


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Oct 8, 2019)

this one doesn't work for me, last one doesn't work for me either AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8812.1.exe also freezes my pc.
I have 5.1 Sony surround system with 4K samsung tv I can only get sound with HDMI always show as stereo device (but work like 5.1 for sure lol)
but i can not get sound with Realtek with anything or anyway sucks thanks anyway keep it up Alan


----------



## Jewelson (Oct 8, 2019)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> this one doesn't work for me, the last one doesn't work for me either AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8812.1.exe also freezes my pc.
> I have 5.1 Sony surround system with 4K Samsung tv I can only get sound with HDMI always show as a stereo device (but work like 5.1 for sure lol)
> but I can not get sound with Realtek with anything or anyway sucks thanks anyway keep it up Alan



You need to reinstall Sound Blaster and For Nahimic just reset the app from its "App Settings" option when you right-click the app icon.
Nahimic services start a little slower. While Sound Blaster services start a bit faster just before Nahimic.

Try installing the desktop version of >> *Sound blaster 720. *

Also, you can try out the settings above which I had shared on this forum.


----------



## Dee_NA (Oct 8, 2019)

Working with the PitchShift in music and all and the diiferences between the older versions and whats out there now, and with the HWIDs and compatible IDs in the inf files... is that something that could be used sometime with the newer versions????? I apologize if I'm not making sense since I been up all nite.


----------



## Jewelson (Oct 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVER VERSION RELEASED IN GITHUB
> *UPDATED TO 6.0.8812.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE



Nahimic is not working. What is the issue? I have completely uninstalled the older version and installed the one with this latest driver.  But it seems to say it could not be launched.


----------



## CommanderMannix (Oct 8, 2019)

I had the same problem with Nahimic, what I did to fix it was install the APO Driver from puresoftapps and only the select the Nahimic plugins. During installation it should detect Nahimic is already running, then it fixes it somehow and restarts the service, now Nahimic is working fine for me.

I also noticed that with the UAD drivers installed, the Realtek UWP app will detect Nahimic and integrate it into the Realtek console. The problem is, they made it so the Realtek Sound Effects and some features like Speaker Fill and Bass Management disappear from the console then and instead you get referred to Nahimic. (which doesn't have all the Realtek features)
With HDA drivers and legacy Realtek console it's not an issue. Also @alan  I noticed the Nahimic service gets installed even if you don't select Nahimic during driver installation.


----------



## afn5454 (Oct 8, 2019)

Jewelson said:


> Nahimic is not working. What is the issue? I have completely uninstalled the older version and installed the one with this latest driver.  But it seems to say it could not be launched.


intall apo driver latest version..


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Oct 8, 2019)

Jewelson said:


> You need to reinstall Sound Blaster and For Nahimic just reset the app from its "App Settings" option when you right-click the app icon.
> Nahimic services start a little slower. While Sound Blaster services start a bit faster just before Nahimic.
> 
> Try installing the desktop version of >> *Sound blaster 720. *
> ...


thanks i will try this


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 9, 2019)

NEW DRIVER VERSION RELEASED IN GITHUB
*UPDATED TO 6.0.8813.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## Neoony (Oct 9, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVER VERSION RELEASED IN GITHUB
> *UPDATED TO 6.0.8813.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE



Awesome to see that you are starting to release on github.

I had enough of hunting your latest posts with updates 

Thanks for all your work!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 9, 2019)

NEW DRIVER VERSION RELEASED IN GITHUB
*VERSION 6.0.8813.1.FIX*
GO TO 1st PAGE
NEW FIXES IN PACKAGE
INFORMATION PAGE 1 UPDATED



jonathanbj1977 said:


> this one doesn't work for me, last one doesn't work for me either AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8812.1.exe also freezes my pc.
> I have 5.1 Sony surround system with 4K samsung tv I can only get sound with HDMI always show as stereo device (but work like 5.1 for sure lol)
> but i can not get sound with Realtek with anything or anyway sucks thanks anyway keep it up Alan


FIXED DRIVER IN GITHUB. VERSION 6.0.8813.1.FIX


----------



## JazzMeezal (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi Alan,
It seems Line In 24 bits is not working anymore. I use your driver before and it has the 24 bits depth, after recent update its missing.
Can you help me with that? Thanks!


----------



## hojiao (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi Alan,
can you teach me some ways to mod the realtek driver on windows 8.1?
I have installed realtek hda with HDXRT.inf and replace all the pcee4 dlls in System 32 and DriverStore from dolby home theater v4 (7.2.7000.4) because I want to use realtek + dolby
But the DTPC equalizer won't "move" and speaker properties is not showing dolby = not working
Is it because the DTPC and realtek dlls names are different? (realtek pcee4 dlls have additional R4 in front of the name)
Can you help me to solve the problem?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 10, 2019)

JazzMeezal said:


> Hi Alan,
> It seems Line In 24 bits is not working anymore. I use your driver before and it has the 24 bits depth, after recent update its missing.
> Can you help me with that? Thanks!


Try these steps:
1 - Download *THIS FILE*, extract the contents and run "AudioDevice.exe".
2 - In the lower left corner of the window that will open, you will see a search field. Search for "*Vista24BitRecord*".
3 - Will you have the location of the value "*DrvCtrl??*" and the value itself "*Vista24BitRecord*". Mark the location and value as in the image below.




4 - Click "Save" to save these settings, close the application, restart your computer and see if it worked.


----------



## JazzMeezal (Oct 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Try these steps:
> 1 - Download *THIS FILE*, extract the contents and run "AudioDevice.exe".
> 2 - In the lower left corner of the window that will open, you will see a search field. Search for "*Vista24BitRecord*".
> 3 - Will you have the location of the value "*DrvCtrl??*" and the value itself "*Vista24BitRecord*". Mark the location and value as in the image below.
> ...



Thank you so much Alan!
It work like a charm! Now I have my 24 bits on Line In


----------



## Sagnol (Oct 12, 2019)

My mobo is Z390-E Gaming, anyone has a patched Version 6.0.1.8666 with Sonic Studio 3? (because my mobo doesnt have a soundblaster card)
Or any other proper drivers that i can use?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2019)

@Alan Finote What is your latest UAD driver? I would like to try that. My stock Dell driver has an issue where all spatial sound remain disabled, though Dolby Atmos app and enhancement can be installed. Hopefully yours does not suffer the same.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Alan Finote What is your latest UAD driver? I would like to try that. My stock Dell driver has an issue where all spatial sound remain disabled, though Dolby Atmos app and enhancement can be installed. Hopefully yours does not suffer the same.


I am already providing the latest UAD mod.


----------



## Sony Star Mastering (Oct 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I am already providing the latest UAD mod.


Dear Mr Alan Finote,
I have a request regarding an ALC3268 chip on a Thinkpad (based on ALC298 actual). It is locked to 24 bit 48KHz playback, like so many cheap chips currently used. I know of ALC1220 which can play DSD, and the new ALC4042 for USB devices. My request is - can 24 bit 192KHz be enabled on ALC3268? I asked Kailang but he didn't know. Also, although I liked your mod, I find that Realtek ASIO stopped playing back 24 bit 48KHz properly. I'm not sure why, I'll try reinstalling an old ASIO driver and see. WASAPI also has problems too.

Edit: It appears that the old ASIO stuff from Nov 2018 make no difference. Certain apps fail to play audio through either ASIO or WASAPI. In this case perhaps what we really want is not so much Dolby Atmos but the older OEM driver plus 24 bit 192KHz be enabled...

In any case, we all love this work!

Many thanks,

SSMS


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I am already providing the latest UAD mod.


So pls give us your Update, Alan


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I am already providing the latest UAD mod.


Which one is the UAD version?
They all appear to be HDA version.


----------



## Crular (Oct 13, 2019)

I am using an Asus x570 e-gaming motherboard, which has a SupremeFX S1220A codec. I installed the newest driver release from github (Realtek Ultimate HD Audio 6.0.8813.1.FIX (Signed)), which returned no errors. Device manager also says the device is working, unfortunately I have no sound at all. Do these drivers support my codec, or is there anything else I could try?


----------



## Sagnol (Oct 13, 2019)

Crular said:


> I am using an Asus x570 e-gaming motherboard, which has a SupremeFX S1220A codec. I installed the newest driver release from github (Realtek Ultimate HD Audio 6.0.8813.1.FIX (Signed)), which returned no errors. Device manager also says the device is working, unfortunately I have no sound at all. Do these drivers support my codec, or is there anything else I could try?


His driver is for sound blaster sound cards, ours uses Supreme which has Sonic studio 3 control panel. I also uninstalled this driver because it was not working as inteded in my mobo...


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2019)

Sagnol said:


> His driver is for sound blaster sound cards, ours uses Supreme which has Sonic studio 3 control panel. I also uninstalled this driver because it was not working as inteded in my mobo...


@Alan Finote driver? Its for Realtek chips only.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Alan Finote driver? Its for Realtek chips only.


Realtek chips only.


----------



## Crular (Oct 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Realtek chips only.


I see. I assumed the SupremeFX S1220A is a Realtek chip. In the device manager the device is called "Realtek(R) Audio".


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 13, 2019)

Crular said:


> I see. I assumed the SupremeFX S1220A is a Realtek chip. In the device manager the device is called "Realtek(R) Audio".


If your chip is under this name in Device Manager, you must uninstall the previous driver and then install it. *(Spoiler: I am uploading version 6.0.8814.1 - HDA). *


----------



## Crular (Oct 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> If your chip is under this name in Device Manager, you must uninstall the previous driver and then install it. *(Spoiler: I am uploading version 6.0.8814.1 - HDA). *


I did uninstall the previous driver before installing your 8813.1 (fixed). The installation routine did return no error and the device manager entry was also ok (Alan Finote Realtek or something like that). I will gladly try the 8814.1 one, if it should work with my chipset. Any hints, what I can try, if it does not work?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 13, 2019)

Crular said:


> I did uninstall the previous driver before installing your 8813.1 (fixed). The installation routine did return no error and the device manager entry was also ok (Alan Finote Realtek or something like that). I will gladly try the 8814.1 one, if it should work with my chipset. Any hints, what I can try, if it does not work?


Before installing, go to "*%systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*" and see if there is any folder named "*HDX_***Ext_***.inf*". If so, DELETE IT, restart your computer and see if the name "*Realtek (R) Audio*" still appears in Device Manager.

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8814.1
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## Crular (Oct 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Before installing, go to "*%systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*" and see if there is any folder named "*HDX_***Ext_***.inf*". If so, DELETE IT, restart your computer and see if the name "*Realtek (R) Audio*" still appears in Device Manager.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8814.1
> GO TO 1st PAGE



Ok, tested with the 8814.1 drivers, still no sound at all. Trying the test in speaker configuration leads to the error "Error playing test signal" (had to translate from German, so could be slightly different in English).

Here is what I did:
- deinstalled the Realtek audio device through the device manager and tagged delete driver
- deinstalled all Realtek software
- rebooted
- made sure the above mentioned folder did not exist (HDX........)
- installed your 8814.1. drivers
- rebooted

I made sure the Realtek speakers are default, I have no sound at all. Any idea how to resolve this issue?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2019)

Crular said:


> Ok, tested with the 8814.1 drivers, still no sound at all. Trying the test in speaker configuration leads to the error "Error playing test signal" (had to translate from German, so could be slightly different in English).
> 
> Here is what I did:
> - deinstalled the Realtek audio device through the device manager and tagged delete driver
> ...


Open Device Manager; select Realtek Audio.
Click view on top, select device by connection.
Take a screenshot and post it here.


----------



## Crular (Oct 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Open Device Manager; select Realtek Audio.
> Click view on top, select device by connection.
> Take a screenshot and post it here.


Sure, here you go.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2019)

Crular said:


> Sure, here you go.


Your configuration appears quite common. No much idea of the problem. Sorry.
Still take this screenshot on your system and post.


----------



## Crular (Oct 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Your configuration appears quite common. No much idea of the problem. Sorry.
> Still take this screenshot on your system and post.View attachment 134074



Here you go.

PS:
I think the culprit is one of the services which are loaded at system start. Sound seems to work for a couple of seconds after reboot, but then I hear a muffled sound from the speaker and then it's silence. I have to reset my system, i.e. have to use an image backup, as no Realtek driver seems to work now at all, only the native MS Windows one.

PPS:
Nahimic app does not work (tries to load, but after 10 seconds it says "system not compatible"), Sound Blaster Connect does......well, no sound of course, but the features appear.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2019)

Crular said:


> Here you go.
> 
> PS:
> I think the culprit is one of the services which are loaded at system start. Sound seems to work for a couple of seconds after reboot, but then I hear a muffled sound from the speaker and then it's silence. I have to reset my system, i.e. have to use an image backup, as no Realtek driver seems to work now at all, only the native MS Windows one.
> ...



@Alan Finote  Is there support for DEV_1168 device in the driver mod?


----------



## Bernec (Oct 13, 2019)

Anyone can help me fix sub/center out in W10 ? I have no sound from it ... tested the sound system and its working. Just W10 doesnt output any sound ... tried so far DDU on all drivers and reinstalled but still no sub/center sound.

The mobo is: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-PRO-VD-PLUS/Specification

With Realtek® ALC887 Codec

Used this version: AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8813.1 and had update APO_Driver_2.6.2 otherwise Nahimic was not working. Either way sub/center out was not working before or after...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Alan Finote  Is there support for DEV_1168 device in the driver mod?


YES


----------



## elcio96 (Oct 14, 2019)

This mods works with Acer Nitro 5 Nitro AN515-51-50U2? Ihad tested others and had some problems.


----------



## BulldogPOW (Oct 14, 2019)

Please help me!!
Been struggling with my audio settings for a while...

System specs:
- Gigabyte Z370 Ultra Gaming Wifi (ALC1220)





						Z370 AORUS ULTRA GAMING WIFI (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Finland
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




- Core i5-9600K
- 32GB DDR4 3000MHz
- Geforce RTX 2060 8GB Super
- Windows 10 1903

What ever I do I just can't get realtek control panel to work.
Only thing I need is to set SPDIFF to 5.1 channel.

Tried installing official 0009-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R282.exe packet for like 20 times, using DDU in some uninstalls. And tried to use plain
AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8814.1.exe packet with those official realtek drivers and without them. spdiff is locked to 2-channel.

What I'm doing wrong there?

Only thing working is that useless Audio Control Panel with Gigabyte logo.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Before installing, go to "*%systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*" and see if there is any folder named "*HDX_***Ext_***.inf*". If so, DELETE IT, restart your computer and see if the name "*Realtek (R) Audio*" still appears in Device Manager.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8814.1
> GO TO 1st PAGE



Pls send a directly Link


----------



## PandaVerde (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi all, i tried to install the AIO realtek driver but nothing has changed both in device manager and in realtek console. I have windows 10 and an ECS H55H-I as motherboard. The audio chip is ALC892. If i open "Dolby atmos" it shows error to acces the driver.
Before installing the driver i enabled developer mod and disabled signed driver enforcement.
Thank you for your attention.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 14, 2019)

BulldogPOW said:


> Please help me!!
> Been struggling with my audio settings for a while...
> 
> System specs:
> ...


You will need to uninstall the previously used driver to install it later. Since you were using version 6.0.1.8302, and the most current version I posted is 6.0.8814.1.

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8815.1
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## juhacz (Oct 15, 2019)

I installed the drivers but I don't have DTS and Dolby Digital tabs. My motherboard is MSI B450 Mortar, I have a computer connected to Bose Lifestyle home cinema via optical cable. What could be the reason? Please help. Nahmic application working, but if I click indifferently, nothing changes in the sound.
I'm using AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8815.1.exe  drivers.


----------



## BulldogPOW (Oct 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> You will need to uninstall the previously used driver to install it later. Since you were using version 6.0.1.8302, and the most current version I posted is 6.0.8814.1.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8815.1
> GO TO 1st PAGE



Did that and it´s still not working, check attached image.

Uninstalled all Nahimic and Dolby things + Realtek drivers, booted to safemode, used DDU to clear all Realtek Audio data. Rebooted and installed your AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8815.1.exe packet and rebooted. Still no way to set optical output to 5.1.


----------



## sakt1moko (Oct 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> You will need to uninstall the previously used driver to install it later. Since you were using version 6.0.1.8302, and the most current version I posted is 6.0.8814.1.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8815.1
> GO TO 1st PAGE



Hi again Alan. Im already starred ur github 
I wanna know, ur drivers works with Realtek ALC4042? Im gonna buy this, and I could try to use them with it









						24.99US $ |HIDIZS adaptador amplificador de auriculares S1 tipo C a 3,5mm, Cable USB DAC para Mac, teléfonos Android, para PC Soporte, 32 bits/384kHz|Conversor de digital a analógico|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				




Thanks!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 16, 2019)

@Alan Finote, where can I find your UAD-Drivers on Github?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 16, 2019)

sakt1moko said:


> Hi again Alan. Im already starred ur github
> I wanna know, ur drivers works with Realtek ALC4042? Im gonna buy this, and I could try to use them with it
> 
> 
> ...


Compatible with all Realtek audio chips.


----------



## BulldogPOW (Oct 16, 2019)

Managed to get 5.1 channel work, even tough Realtek Control Panel isn't opening.
Had to manually change Realtek High Definition Audio drivers from Device Manager to Alan's ones.
I still would like to have more control over my spdif, hmm... 

Thank you dude!


----------



## druboo_666 (Oct 16, 2019)

@*Alan Finote*
can you give a step to step install guide for your driver.
My motherboard is ROG MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA  https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-VIII-FORMULA/
in specification it says its an ALC1150 codec with sonic studio 2 (i can run FF03 realtek driver and my sonic studio works with it)
i am using analog audio for out puting 5.1 surround sound.will you driver works for my motherboard
my HWID screenshot is attached below


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 16, 2019)

druboo_666 said:


> @*Alan Finote*
> can you give a step to step install guide for your driver.
> My motherboard is ROG MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA  https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-VIII-FORMULA/
> in specification it says its an ALC1150 codec with sonic studio 2 (i can run FF03 realtek driver and my sonic studio works with it)
> ...


Yes it works. Before using this driver, you must uninstall the previously installed driver.


----------



## leslyomg (Oct 17, 2019)

Whats the best combo available here for download when it comes down to a Rog Strix X470 F Gaming?
TY!



Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> VERSION: 6.0.8769.1
> 
> INCLUDES: SOUND BLASTER CONNECT & NAHIMIC 3
> ...


It says that I do not have proper drivers... Do i need to download apart?


----------



## Jewelson (Oct 17, 2019)

@Alan Finote
Last driver I was using was AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8813.1 and I somehow enabled PCEE4 using the APO Drivers of  PureSoftApps and made Dolby Home Theater v4 and got even better sound but when I moved to AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8815.1 Even when I installed PCEE4 using the APO Driver from PureSoftApps it says I still need to install PCEE while installing Dolby Home Theater v4. In previous driver it worked, had a better sound but now I can't even install it due to that error.

Also you can see it appears on the Property window but I still can't install PCEE4




Am i doing something wrong?
I did Apply this Config though in FX configurator, You can see the file attached below..  Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## leslyomg (Oct 17, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> RELEASE UPDATES IN GITHUB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Alan Finote 
I just cant make it work... even when I try to run a test, it says that is impossible to play the tones...
I'm using a Rog Strix x470 F Gaming Mobo, ALC1220

Still waiting for someone to help me to make it work... :/ I miss my old pc with extremely modded old drivers + xfi mb5 mod



Alan Finote said:


> Go to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" and check if there is a file named "*rtkhdaud.dat*". If so, delete it, restart your pc and try again.
> 
> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.8805.1
> ...


@Alan Finote does it works om Rog Asus Strix X470, ALC 1220 ? I cant make it work...


----------



## Hoak (Oct 18, 2019)

Hey Alan Finote -- have you tried Creative's new  Sound Blaster Command interface?

*

*









It has virtually all the features of the earlier interfaces, is quite a bit more compact (no scrolling required), better organizes some of the features, and is imho a bit easier on the eyes.

On Creative AE-5 hardware it has less latency, cross-talk, and noise than Sound Blaster Connect -- but this could be down to the drivers. It's interesting that the installer is also much larger then the Sound Blaster Connect installer for the same feature payload and a more streamlined interface.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 18, 2019)

Hoak said:


> Hey Alan Finote -- have you tried Creative's new  Sound Blaster Command interface?
> 
> *View attachment 134371*
> 
> ...


As far as I know, there are still no Creative libraries ready for Realtek chips that support this suite.

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8817.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE
*INSTALLER AND SCRIPT UPDATED*


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 18, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> As far as I know, there are still no Creative libraries ready for Realtek chips that support this suite.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8817.1*
> ...



I found your GitHub-Content of HDA-Drivers & feel for wishing an equal Pool of UAD-Drivers for my PC, which is based on a ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Extreme (AMD AM4/X370), filled with a RYZEN 3 2200G & 16GB DDR4-RAM by Mushkin. The MoBo contains the Realtek SupremeFX S1220 Onboardchip. Meanwhile I'm using a DCHU-Driver-Package, loaded by https://rog.asus.com w/o any special FX :-( . I miss them so much & about this i wanna ask you for creative Help. My Wishes are both all Dolby-FX & all DTS-FX, (if possible: pls with both Encoders), nearby a compatible Package for my harman/kardon AVR347 (7.1Ch-AV-Receiver).


----------



## Wildthing (Oct 19, 2019)

Please relink of this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...n8-1-win10-post-your-mods.250915/post-3997917 thanks


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Oct 19, 2019)

Wildthing said:


> Please relink of this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...n8-1-win10-post-your-mods.250915/post-3997917 thanks


I have a better version in it in my link below:









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe

6.0.1.8639      

*REALTEK EFFECTS
DOLBY HOME THEATER v4
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS HOME THEATER
DTS INTERACTIVE IN S/PDIF
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY ATMOS
NAHIMIC 3
DTS ULTRAPC II
DTS CONNECT
ASUS HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER
SAMSUNG SOUNDALIVE 3D*

*NO CREATIVE EFFECTS (MBAPO)
NO CREATIVE CHAINING (MBWRP)*


----------



## Wildthing (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks
*Jimmy9303 *


----------



## leslyomg (Oct 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> As far as I know, there are still no Creative libraries ready for Realtek chips that support this suite.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8817.1*
> ...


It works with ALC1220 from Asus ROG Strix X470 ?



Jimmy9303 said:


> I have a better version in it in my link below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any of this work with ALC 1220, Asus ROG Strix X470?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 19, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> It works with ALC1220 from Asus ROG Strix X470 ?


YES


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Oct 19, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> Any of this work with ALC 1220, Asus ROG Strix X470?


Yes.


----------



## leslyomg (Oct 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> YES


Could you help me them? I'm trying all along the last week and didnt made into it


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 19, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> Could you help me them? I'm trying all along the last week and didnt made into it


How can I help you ?


----------



## leslyomg (Oct 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> How can I help you ?


I dont know if i'm doing the right steps...
I'm uninstalling everything related to Realtek and Asus Sonic Suite now and I'll try it again with your last release.



Alan Finote said:


> How can I help you ?


@Alan Finote 




I guess it will never work with this asus mobo... so sad :/


----------



## Xeonic (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi friends, is it possible to use Dolby Atmos on Bluetooth headphones?


----------



## Jewelson (Oct 20, 2019)

Xeonic said:


> Hi friends, is it possible to use Dolby Atmos on Bluetooth headphones?



Yes. it is I use Dolby atoms with my Bluetooth headphones. If it is not working then just Uninstall your Bluetooth headphone device  and reconnect it so it automatically installs & connects it to work with dolby atmos. May need to use FX configurator in last case scenario to manually enable it on your headphones.


----------



## Wildthing (Oct 20, 2019)

Best driver for ALC887 ? Thanks


----------



## Jewelson (Oct 21, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> As far as I know, there are still no Creative libraries ready for Realtek chips that support this suite.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8817.1*
> ...



This version is buggy. I tried for 2 or 3 days and sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't. Also when selection Cinema 5 as install, it will not install that but install Sound blaster 720. It will fail to install Dolby Atmos app and while uninstalling it will fail to uninstall Nehamic.


----------



## grich (Oct 21, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> As far as I know, there are still no Creative libraries ready for Realtek chips that support this suite.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8817.1*
> ...



Hi Alan, thanks for your fine work!  I couldn't get your newest Sept 30th version working on my ALC892 working - it would install properly but refuse to even play a test-tone, despite uninstalling a previous version of the Realtek drivers, and this is a new installation of windows 10 

The version previous to sept30th worked just fine though  

I was wondering, is it possible to have dolby theatre  4 enabled for future versions?  I kind of like that better than the Creative Suite, as the Creative Suite muddles the sound significantly compared to dolby  theatre 4.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Oct 22, 2019)

KoyomiNya said:


> Hello, it works with ALC255? And how to install this audio drivers? If not difficult can you say step by step instructions? Thanks


Firstly, it depends on that you have S/PDIF (Toslink) or coaxial output on your PC/laptop.
Secondly, some of it is only for windows 10 up to Redstone 3, but you can install directly in your system without instructions. 
But, when you have not Toslink neither coax you can test it also.
In the Speakers Properties tab had also (of them) many options like I listed in my previous post. 
Good luck to install!

P.S: the .exe files working are up to Redstone 3, the Gamespirit version is only for Redstone 1, the "Realtek 3" and the 8176 version works only in windows 7 and 8 and the rest works for all systems.


----------



## dealpapa (Oct 22, 2019)

why this driver is not working on  my dell xps 8700?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Oct 22, 2019)

dealpapa said:


> why this driver is not working on  my dell xps 8700?


Maybe because of you chipset I think.
I see that you have an ALC3861.
@Alan Finote Could you more help about this.


----------



## TyrannoWright (Oct 22, 2019)

What's up with the auto-leveling volume effect? I can't seem to disable it anywhere without using the "disable all sound effects" option and removing the ability to hear additional channels in Quad/5.1/7.1. Really ruins the way media and games use sounds of different volumes, even when adjusting the in-game volume settings seeming to almost do nothing. (Noticed this in Saints Row, Half-Life, GTA V, etc.)

Edit: Turning it off also eliminates the ability to hear certain videos on a browser. (YouTube and Twitter suffer this.)


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Oct 22, 2019)

windows 10 1909 18363.448 realtek ALC1200
s/pdif-out to denon AVR-x1300w 7.1 speaker
latest 6.0.8817.1 drivers DOLBY ATMOS didn't install
any ideas..? maybe try an old working version..??

->In control panel I have only DD


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 23, 2019)

Any driver for soundmax?


----------



## dealpapa (Oct 25, 2019)

will this driver support 
*HP Pavilion Desktop - 570-p033w?

Is there a list of chipset that it supports?*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 25, 2019)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8822.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## Miguejun (Oct 25, 2019)

Esta última versión que funciona para mí Dolby atmos, thanks


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 25, 2019)

Miguejun said:


> Esta última versión que funciona para mí Dolby atmos, thanks


This package contains Dolby ATMOS in its latest version. Working
Read the information in 1st page of this thread.


----------



## Miguejun (Oct 25, 2019)

Trabajo maravilloso


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 26, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8822.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE


Could you pls send me a Link, that I can fast download the Driver? At GiHub it will be slower than slowest like an older Turtle, that drives me sad


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 26, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Could you pls send me a Link, that I can fast download the Driver? At GiHub it will be slower than slowest like an older Turtle, that drives me sad


LINK TO THE MOST RECENT DRIVER PACKAGE


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 27, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> LINK TO THE MOST RECENT DRIVER PACKAGE



I feel even bottlenecked, at an Internet-Connection by normally 100 Mb/s, also shown on the 2 attached Pics






Browsed Sites are loading fast like nothing, but downloading this Linkfile… I don't know, why


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 27, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> I feel even bottlenecked, at an Internet-Connection by normally 100 Mb/s, also shown on the 2 attached PicsView attachment 135012View attachment 135013
> 
> Browsed Sites are loading fast like nothing, but downloading this Linkfile… I don't know, why


Try using a download manager/accelerator


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Oct 27, 2019)

KoyomiNya said:


> "This program does not support theversion of Windows..." Windows 10 LTSB aka Redstone 1


Do have proved the Gamespirit version?
For me at Redstone 1 had worked, the 8176 had no sound therefore.


----------



## DuxCro (Oct 28, 2019)

Can someone help out a newb? I just stumbled upon this thread and downloaded these audio drivers. No idea what this does and how to use it properly since there is ZERO explanation and instructions in the first post, and i'm too busy to read through pages and pages of this topic, So based on those screenshots i presume i should now be able to use dolby atmos and some other things? How? Where is that now that i downloaded and installed it?


----------



## Fin (Oct 28, 2019)

DuxCro said:


> Can someone help out a newb? ... there is ZERO explanation and instructions in the first post ...



I had the same issue. There seem to be two approaches to getting these audio enhancements installed and working:
   - There is the all-in-one method, which installs everything for you at once, and that is largely talked about on this big thread. I tried using this method but it didn't work well with my setup, and I had a hard time making sense of how all the various installed drivers and apps were interacting with each other.
   - There is the a-la-carte method, where you only install the specific drivers and apps that you need. See this thread for more info. This is what I ended up successfully using. There are instructions at this url as well.

Whichever method you use, its going to take plenty of effort on your part to get to where you want. There is no doubt a steep learning curve for this world of modular Windows audio. Out of all the audio enhancement apps out there, you will find one or two of them that you like best, and this is why I opted for the a-la-carte method, since I've installed only what I actually need.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 28, 2019)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8824.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## TyrannoWright (Oct 30, 2019)

TyrannoWright said:


> What's up with the auto-leveling volume effect? I can't seem to disable it anywhere without using the "disable all sound effects" option and removing the ability to hear additional channels in Quad/5.1/7.1. Really ruins the way media and games use sounds of different volumes, even when adjusting the in-game volume settings seeming to almost do nothing. (Noticed this in Saints Row, Half-Life, GTA V, etc.)
> 
> Edit: Turning it off also eliminates the ability to hear certain videos on a browser. (YouTube and Twitter suffer this.)


Bump... please don't leave me hanging here. The new driver still doesn't alleviate it.


----------



## grich (Oct 31, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8824.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE



Thanks!  Is it possible to enable Dolby Theatre 4 in the future drivers?  Dolby Theatre 4 is so much better (more clear sound) compared to Creative Labs software.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 31, 2019)

grich said:


> Thanks!  Is it possible to enable Dolby Theatre 4 in the future drivers?  Dolby Theatre 4 is so much better (more clear sound) compared to Creative Labs software.


Dolby Home Theater v4 only ?


----------



## grich (Oct 31, 2019)

yep Dolby home theater v4 is pretty much the most balanced between that and dolby digital plus.  I prefer dolby home theater v4 if possible.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Oct 31, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Dolby Home Theater v4 only ?



Can you make with plus DTS Interactive/Connect, DHT (normal), Dolby Atmos, and Dolby Digital Plus? 
Thanx in advance.


----------



## TyrannoWright (Nov 1, 2019)

TyrannoWright said:


> Bump... please don't leave me hanging here. The new driver still doesn't alleviate it.


Well I appreciate the lack of help, but I decided to backtrack to Stereo and use the "DTS Headphone:X" spatial feature instead.


----------



## Wildthing (Nov 1, 2019)

Best driver mod for ALC887 ? Thanks


----------



## Luckyfactory7 (Nov 2, 2019)

I have installed all kinds of drivers and I have no sound effects, Dolby atmos, DTS, Dolby v4 does not work. None detect the sound. Can you help me?


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Nov 2, 2019)

latest driver make 'windows audio graph isolation " using lots of cpu .
...


----------



## Mason76 (Nov 2, 2019)

not work on my w10 ltsc


----------



## ezequieltjo (Nov 2, 2019)

I have a Samsung Expert X23 NP300E5M-XD1BR with Win10 Home and installed the drivers mod but none of the mods work, can anyone explain to me why?


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Nov 3, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8822.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE



now when I'm  using MIC , "windows audio graph isolation " will using lots of cpu and the sound recorded will be very bad quality .
already uninstall and reinstall again , same thing happen , its fine when first install , after that I install the new update and its all happening  even reinstall the old driver .


----------



## superman00 (Nov 3, 2019)

Realtek Ultimate Desktop HD Audio 6.0.8824.1


http://imgur.com/hLi3t14

Not sure, why this is happening. I downloaded the realtek from msi then insalled Realtek Ultimate Desktop after. Is that fine or?


----------



## lowenz (Nov 3, 2019)

Any suggestion to solve this (on another windows 10 x64 1903 installation, SAME version, there's no problem at all)  ?
CreativeUWPRP Service is already up and running.....removed Nahimic (I only need Cinema 5)
Same ALC888B/ALC887 on a Gigabyte mobo (Z170 / H370)


----------



## Mason76 (Nov 3, 2019)

how to install on windows 10 ltsc ??? the driver gets up does a reboot, there is sound, but there is no sound blaster or cinema 5 or dolby, no effects at all, you can separately install the application into the installer as it was before, and these scripts are incomprehensible!
as I understand it, the driver does not work for everyone who does not have a windows store!


----------



## lowenz (Nov 3, 2019)

TyrannoWright said:


> What's up with the auto-leveling volume effect? I can't seem to disable it anywhere without using the "disable all sound effects" option and removing the ability to hear additional channels in Quad/5.1/7.1. Really ruins the way media and games use sounds of different volumes, even when adjusting the in-game volume settings seeming to almost do nothing. (Noticed this in Saints Row, Half-Life, GTA V, etc.)
> 
> Edit: Turning it off also eliminates the ability to hear certain videos on a browser. (YouTube and Twitter suffer this.)


+1

Auto leveling can be terrible.


----------



## kodorevi8ulis (Nov 3, 2019)

Maybe it's a very common question ....

but , is there any way , to change the default settings for audio jacks ?
i want to change speakers to headphones (old retask reg doesn't work)
(any way = any unattended way , without user interaction)


----------



## charincol (Nov 4, 2019)

KoyomiNya said:


> "This program does not support theversion of Windows..." Windows 10 LTSB aka Redstone 1


Unfortunately, these newer drivers *will not* install on LTSB. Developers like Alan have nothing to do with it. Realtek bows to Microsoft.

I was using LTSB on ALC887 motherboard. Realtek drivers 2.82 and below worked for me and I was able to get DD 5.1 and DTS.


Mason76 said:


> not work on my w10 ltsc


I currently run LTSC on ALC1220 motherboard and version 6.0.1.8678 of Alan's mod is working for me. I only care about DD 5.1, DTS, and DD Live. Games with surround sound work with my Yamaha 5.1 receiver.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 4, 2019)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8827.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## zephyrprime (Nov 4, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8824.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE


Does this support DTS?

I finally got this to install successfully after I uninstalled my old drivers and also installed with all the default option selections.
Unfortunately, it seems that Dolby live is the only digital encoding option support by this?  The 5.1 dolby list item is the only output option I have.  When I use that with my Yamaha Neo 500 receiver, I only get stereo out of it.  Any ideas?

I have an Asus prime x470 pro with s1220 btw.


----------



## grich (Nov 4, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8827.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE



aww no Dolby Theatre 4?


----------



## zephyrprime (Nov 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8827.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE


I just installed this.  Same issue as mentioned above - no DTS and Dolby Digital Live 5.1 doesn't work and only provides stereo.  Also, I notice that the realtek control panel is not installed when I deselect SB Connect, Nahimik and , Dolby Atmos,


----------



## Briareos-H (Nov 5, 2019)

I've noticed some self-signed certificates that get installed along with this driver set. Is there any reason why I can't delete them after everything is installed?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 6, 2019)

Updated link with older mods:









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## thawillied (Nov 7, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8827.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE



Hi Alan. I am new to the forum and new to installing realtek mods. If you don't mind could you please give me the steps of how to do the installation properly using the New Drivers (I have already downloaded them from Github). I will really appreciate your assistance. Thank You.


----------



## f0lsom (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello everyone, first of all thank you for the efforts to improve these audio drivers.

I tried some mods and i found the 8787 UAD (05/10/2019) from @alanfox2000 are perfect for me. 
So i decided to mess up a bit using the APO drivers, adding Nahimic for example.
I followed all the instruction provided on PureSoftApps, loaded different configs and settings, but i din't managed to get Nahimic working properly. The only thing that actually work is the volume slider and the effects applied to test music and sounds of Nahimic, no effects whatsoever on system audio.

I have tried also the config file by @Jewelson   with @Alan Finote's HDA Drivers, without any results. No effects applied with Nahimic. So it seems i am unable to set it properly. 

I would kindly ask if someone can provide me a step by step guide in order to make it working.

Thanks in advance.


Audio Codec ALC1220 on Gigabyte motherboard.


Spoiler: Current Config File



[LFX]
[GFX]
[UI]
[SFX]
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
{670173E1-78CF-11E5-A837-0800200C9A66}
[CompositeMFX]
{670173E2-78CF-11E5-A837-0800200C9A66}
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeKDSFX]
[CompositeKDMFX]
[CompositeKDEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingEFX]
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]





Mason76 said:


> how to install on windows 10 ltsc ??? ...as I understand it, the driver does not work for everyone who does not have a windows store!



You can install MS Store on LTSC with this script. Run it on Developer Mode and As Administrator. You need to be online to make it work properly.


----------



## ZReese23 (Nov 8, 2019)

lowenz said:


> +1
> 
> Auto leveling can be terrible.


+2. I had to uninstall this because I hate the auto leveling. It completely killed the videos I watched, especially those with crowds. Would love a fix.


----------



## BulldogPOW (Nov 8, 2019)

Noticed few problems. Nvidia Ansel does not record audio with these drivers and if no sound is playing, there is no signal trough optical spdiff to amplifier, everytime sound plays it wakes amplifier, but that causes little lag and some times game or video needs to be started again.

Gigabyte (Aorus) Z370 Ultra WiFi with ALC1220









						Z370 AORUS ULTRA GAMING WIFI (rev. 1.0) Specification | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Finland
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Windows 10 x64 Pro (Version    10.0.18362.449 (Win10 RS6 [1903] May 2019 Update))


----------



## digitalMedic (Nov 8, 2019)

I have also installed that last couple releases for my ALC1150 chip and the sound becomes distorted when playing videos online.  Sort of like a bad speaker would sound and it seems to phase in and out of loudness.  I can fix it by opening the manage audio devices control panel and disabling all effects and then re-enabling them.  This fixes the sound until I either start a new video or unpause one I am already watching.  Is this the audio auto leveling problem people have mentioned?  I had to uninstall this because it happens too much.  Hopefully, it will be fixed as the driver package is great and I appreciate the author's work.


----------



## ador250 (Nov 8, 2019)

u can try my standalone nahimic mod https://github.com/shibajee/realtek-uad-nahimic-mod @f0lsom


----------



## zephyrprime (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello.  I have the Asus Prime x470 pro with S1220B chip.  I was wondering if my hardware supports these drivers?  I installed Alan Fox's * 6.0.8787.1*  driver with the DTS option.  DTS now shows up but using it produces no sound whatsoever.  I had to drop back down to stereo to get some sound at least.  Both DTS and Dolby pre-encoded sound streams will play successfully for me (as they always have).


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 8, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Can you make with plus DTS Interactive/Connect, DHT (normal), Dolby Atmos, and Dolby Digital Plus?
> Thanx in advance.


In Progress... Testing...


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> In Progress... Testing...


Many thanks


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 8, 2019)

@Jimmy9303 As soon as I post, I will explain how to enable DTS Connect


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @Jimmy9303 As soon as I post, I will explain how to enable DTS Connect


Thank you very much 
And with Voice Cancellation option, when it is possible, because in your February 25th 2019 mod I had missed that.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 8, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Thank you very much
> And with Voice Cancellation option, when it is possible, because in your February 25th 2019 mod I had missed that.







THIS ?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> View attachment 135924
> 
> THIS ?


I mean in the Alto-falantes "Karaoke" option it had Voice Cancellation 



Jimmy9303 said:


> I mean in the Alto-falantes "Karaoke" option it had Voice Cancellation
> Also, in the Digital Output had the same.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 8, 2019)

@Jimmy9303
Your Driver Link

To enable DTS Connect/Interactive, do the following:
1 - Download this file, extract it to your computer and run the application.
2 - Check the box "Customized Platform".
3 - Edit the double fields "PCI VID" and "Verb VID" and leave as it is in the image below:





4 - Click "Save" to save changes and restart your computer.When you open the Realtek console at the next boot, you should notice DTS Connect.


----------



## leslyomg (Nov 8, 2019)

Some help to install the latest with Soundblaster 720?
Asus Rog Strix x470f, ALC1220, Windows 10 1909 here...

I just cant make it work...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 8, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> Some help to install the latest with Soundblaster 720?
> Asus Rog Strix x470f, ALC1220 here...
> 
> I just cant make it work...


Press Windows + R on your keyboard and open this directory: "*%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock*". Check if there is any file named "*CTLNBK2HX2.kga*".


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @Jimmy9303 Your Link
> 
> To enable DTS Connect/Interactive, do the following:
> 1 - Download this file, extract it to your computer and run the application.
> ...


Ugh :S
That will be hard to handle this :S
Maybe one time I will make this.
Have you an another alternative for activating?
Or not yet?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 8, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Ugh :S
> That will be hard to handle this :S
> Maybe one time I will make this.
> Have you an another alternative for activating?
> Or not yet?


I could give you the ready file but surely you will have problems in the audio of your pc.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I could give you the ready file but surely you will have problems in the audio of your pc.


Ugh  
Okay 

@Alan Finote 
This is @alanfox2000 's mod 
Can you make please also this?
Because he hadn't completed, because DTS Interactive/DTS Connect is not working.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 8, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Ugh
> Okay
> 
> @Alan Finote
> ...


Dolby ATMOS ?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2019)

Copy this:









						[2018-03-18]realtek_hda_vac
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				






Alan Finote said:


> Dolby ATMOS ?


Yes.
The original in 2017/2018.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 8, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Yes.
> The original in 2017/2018.


In this driver package link I sent you, there is already a built-in UWP version of Dolby ATMOS.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> In this driver package link I sent you, there is already a built-in UWP version of Dolby ATMOS.


Ohh, okay. 
Alan Fox had also Dolby Home Theater (the original), with DDP and Dolby Audio maked. 

DHT (original) with DHT v4 when it's combined it had an error?


----------



## ador250 (Nov 8, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Ugh :S
> That will be hard to handle this :S
> Maybe one time I will make this.
> Have you an another alternative for activating?
> Or not yet?



The thing is u can't include 2 encoder (DDL and DTSI)  in one endpoint specially when using CompositeFX in inf file, u have to choose either one of them. Thats why u have to activate it in this way. There is no other way what I understand so far. @Jimmy9303


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2019)

ador250 said:


> The thing is u can't include 2 encoder (DDL and DTSI)  in one endpoint specially when using CompositeFX in inf file, u have to choose either one of them. Thats why u have to activate it in this way. There is no other way what I understand so far. @Jimmy9303


Okay, I rather have DTS Connect/Interactive than DDL.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Nov 8, 2019)

For people using UAD you can kinda use the patch method of old HD drivers, download a hd driver pack, patch the rltkAPO64.dll, rename it to rltkAPOU64.dll , restart in safe mode and drop in into system 32. Here are my results on factory 8835 Asus Nahmic UAD driver installed on my Crosshair VI hero.


----------



## BulldogPOW (Nov 9, 2019)

Alan, how do you open this screen??



			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/2-png.135930/


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 9, 2019)

BulldogPOW said:


> Alan, how do you open this screen??
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/2-png.135930/


Instructions and driver link in this post


----------



## tabnk (Nov 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8827.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE



Hi,

Is it possible to enable DHT v4 (Dolby Digital via HDMI)?

Regards


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, but for that I recommend the APO Driver by @alanfox2000 
Support Thread


----------



## tabnk (Nov 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes, but for that I recommend the APO Driver by @alanfox2000
> Support Thread



Tried this APONdriver before but it doesn’t on my system.

edited:
Retried again with latest APO driver, Dolby Digital via HDMI work now.


----------



## afn5454 (Nov 11, 2019)

last update is not so useful...I never prefer Dolby Home Theater v4 for speaker output . Previous update was great for pc speaker output, I always prefer Nahimic+Atmos+DTS+SBC720 combination, @Alan Finote can u make a latest RLTK driver for me with these config please...?
MY PC CONFIG:
MB: GIGABYTE Z97D3H
PROCCESS: i5 4690K
RAM:8GB
GRAPH:GIGABYTE NVIDIA710 2GB
WIN10X64 19H2+
***SPEAKER SYSTEM 5.1CH (HOME-THEATER).NO ANY OTHER EXTERNAL SOUND CARD.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 11, 2019)

afn5454 said:


> last update is not so useful...I never prefer Dolby Home Theater v4 for speaker output . Previous update was great for pc speaker output, I always prefer Nahimic+Atmos+DTS+SBC720 combination, @Alan Finote can u make a latest RLTK driver for me with these config please...?
> MY PC CONFIG:
> MB: GIGABYTE Z97D3H
> PROCCESS: i5 4690K
> ...


How do you connect home theater to the PC? Digital out (SPDIF)? HDMI?


----------



## afn5454 (Nov 11, 2019)

3 2IN1 ANALOG OUTPUT JAK


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 11, 2019)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8836.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE
@afn5454


----------



## prophet59 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bonjour alan je télécharge le dernier pilote, cependant, je n'ai plus dolby digital et je ne peux pas avoir nahimic quand je l'ouvre, cela indique que le pilote audio n'est pas à jour. J'ai cette carte mère le https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-GODLIKE.html#down-driver&Win10 64
Je vous remercie pour le travail que vous proposez, c'est génial. J'ai enfin accès au câble optique 5.1.


----------



## afn5454 (Nov 11, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8836.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE
> @afn5454


awesomeee..... lets try.....thnxxxx......


----------



## lightzout (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow this project is really freaking awesome.  Thank you. Seriously its hard to convey what a win this has been.  Everything I have was bought second hand or free but you would never know it by the sound I am getting now.  My motherboard isn't much but its all I got. I wanted to connect to my receiver and cobble together some surround sound. My expectations were low.  I can post my specs but this is awesome.  So much technology is made factory obsolete after manufacturers stop supporting software.   The music I have now is blowing my mind and all done with super cheap older components.  Life is hard sometimes and all I have is good music to keep me happy and hopeful. Thank you internet magicians.   I didn't think I would get legit surround sound but its rish and clear. I am ecstatic.

ASUS P9X79 LE optical out to SONY STRT-DE445 receiver connected to SONY SS-V230 micro 5.1 system.  This is for a small room but the subwoofer and center speaker are decent. It was working OK with analog 5.1connections but when I got a the toslink I was let down.  I installed your drivers and can't say I heard much difference.  I came back and installed the patch and now WOW.  The only thing I think I may be missing are the full menus for Dolby/Creative but I don't know if its know if its a necessity..  I am just so stoked now.  I am just using the A.F.D. setting for the most part with music but may tweak other options for movies later.  I use headset for video games mostly but the sound quality is unbelievable.  I am using Dopamine music player Windows 10 x64.


----------



## BulldogPOW (Nov 12, 2019)

Still no help with nvidia ansel? No sound in videos with these drivers.

AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8836.1.exe didn't work at all for me.
No sound what so ever.

Had to revert to older one.


----------



## Xeonic (Nov 12, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8836.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE
> @afn5454



What are the changes in this update?


----------



## prophet59 (Nov 12, 2019)

[QUOTE = "Xeonic, post: 4150734, member: 184843"]
Quels sont les changements dans cette mise à jour?
[/CITATION]

Ce paquet mod contient:
*Windows 7 à Windows 8*

Realtek Default Effects
Améliorations de VIA HD Audio
Creative Sound Blaster Connect 2
- 360 °
- 720 °
*Windows 8.1 à Windows 10 14393*

Realtek Default Effects
DTS Audio
Creative Sound Blaster Connect 2
- 360 °
- 720 °
*Windows 10 15063 et ultérieur*

Realtek Default Effects
Nahimic 3
Dolby ATMOS
Creative Sound Blaster Connect *(UWP)*
- 360 °
- 720 °
- Cinéma 5


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 13, 2019)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8838.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## prophet59 (Nov 13, 2019)

[QUOTE = "Alan Finote, message: 4151062, membre: 170292"]
NOUVEAUX PILOTES LIBÉRÉS À GITHUB
MISE À JOUR DE LA VERSION À *6.0.8838.1*
PAGE ALLEZ À LA 1ÈRE
[/CITATION]

bonsoir alan peux tu faire un nouveau drivers avec les dts et dolby digital?
Merci d'avance


----------



## 921_j (Nov 14, 2019)

Can't download from github,is there another way to download,plz?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 14, 2019)

921_j said:


> Can't download from github,is there another way to download,plz?


DIRECT LINK TO MOST RECENT VERSION


----------



## 921_j (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks very much!


----------



## prophet59 (Nov 15, 2019)

hello would it be possible to have a driver with the dts 5.1 and dolby digital 5.1 with the new dts x ultra?
thank you very much


----------



## andreaspujihar (Nov 16, 2019)

I cant bypass resriction on acer e5-475g (realtek alc 255)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 16, 2019)

andreaspujihar said:


> I cant bypass resriction on acer e5-475g (realtek alc 255)


What's your restriction ?


----------



## andreaspujihar (Nov 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> What's your restriction ?


Headphone endpoint


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 16, 2019)

andreaspujihar said:


> Headphone endpoint


What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## prophet59 (Nov 17, 2019)

hello alan i have a problem i can not activate the dolby digital live, i do what you say with the RTKDeviceConfig software


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 18, 2019)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8843.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi Alan, and thanks for the great service you do for the community! I just created an account to say that the Scout mode in Sound Blaster Connect 720 is no longer working in the latest update.


----------



## zerofourfive (Nov 19, 2019)

hi, im having an issue using any type of audio effect i cant seem to change how the eq settings is in soundblaster connect 2 nor realtek audio manager, opening the sound settings promps an error saying audio enhancements is causing the device problems, i used your drivers before you updated it(had to do my yearly format) ever since i installed your newest drive i dont have any audio when i say yes in the pop up error box but the driver installs perfectly fine, any ideas what could be causing it?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 19, 2019)

@Alan Finote
Can you make please also a next mod?

Like this:

DHT, DHTv4, DS1, DTS UltraPC II/HP:X (Analog Endpoint, Speakers)

DHT, DHTv4, DS1, DTS HP:X, DTS Connect under the tab in (see picture) (S/PDIF, Digital Output)

Dolby Atmos (UWP)

Nahimic (UWP)

"Karaoke" Voice Cancellation in both (Speakers/Digital Output)

Do you like my idea? 
I would really appreciate it. 
Thanx in advance.


----------



## meelokun (Nov 19, 2019)

I just downloaded the latest version 30 minutes ago, and the add-ons dont appear to be working on the Dell G3 3590, w/ Realtek ALC295 (ALC3254?)

Sound Blaster, Dolby Atmos, and Nahimic are not making the sound output any different. And Sound blaster complains that the device is not even connected.

Steps I took to install: I uninstalled the one currently installed drivers from dell, and the UWP Realtek Control Panel. Allowed Windows to install the driver for the soundcard on its own. Then proceeded with the installation of AAF's driver, while it was successful in "installing", the only thing to note was I had to go into control panel and manually update the Realtek(R) Audio device to your version. The installer didn't do this for me. Also rebooted twice for good measure just in case.

Hardware IDs
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280949&REV_1000
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280949

Whats going on here? Did i do something wrong?


----------



## ador250 (Nov 19, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> Can you make please also a next mod?
> 
> Like this:
> ...



DHT, DTS UltraPC II, Karaoke this effects r embedded into legacy HDA driver, u won't get this in UAD driver..plus Dolby Atmos (UWP) single handedly outperforms every single legacy dolby/dts product. Why do u think dolby/dts don't release any encoder like DDL/DTSI anymore bcoz their software apo's r much superior than encoders right now, last DTSI and DDL released in 2006 and 2010 respectively. U can configure 5.1/7.1 channel for Dolby Atmos (UWP), just read alanfox2000's DOCs.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 19, 2019)

ador250 said:


> DHT, DTS UltraPC II, Karaoke this effects r embedded into legacy HDA driver, u won't get this in UAD driver..plus Dolby Atmos (UWP) single handedly outperforms every single legacy dolby/dts product. Why do u think dolby/dts don't release any encoder like DDL/DTSI anymore bcoz their software apo's r much superior than encoders right now, last DTSI and DDL released in 2006 and 2010 respectively. U can configure 5.1/7.1 channel for Dolby Atmos (UWP), just read alanfox2000's DOCs.


Because I'd like only HDA. 
UAD's time has not yet to come to ubermodding it for effects with UltraPC II, DTS HP:X etc. because it is too fresh for modder at the moment. 
I'd like, what I said before DTS Connect because it had a very good 'remix like' sound.
DDL is not very much to me at least. :/
As for Dolby Atmos (UWP) you're right it is for UAD, as well DTS Connect/DDL also.


----------



## meelokun (Nov 19, 2019)

@Alan Finote

also.. how do i undo the custom config with the Realtek HDA Driver Test utility?

I used DDU to uninstall everything, and let windows update the driver on its own, and now the realtek control panel that installs automatically has the "Gigabyte" logo on it, and my headphones wont work anymore... i didn't think this was permanent, there needs to be a caution if thats the case, or atleast instructions on how to do a backup in case you want to restore to factory defaults.

disregard. reinstalling drivers from dell fixed it.


----------



## 112113 (Nov 19, 2019)

@Alan Finote hi i installed your latest AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded 6.0.8843.1 (Signed), but noting works is there a method of installing that i dont know about? i have win 10 latest build



UPDATE: i have only managed to get Dolby atoms to work, Nahimic seems to load properly not but no noticeable audio difference and Sound blaster just does not work at all


----------



## RapToX1337 (Nov 20, 2019)

@Alan Finote 

I just got a new PC with the MSI Z390 Gaming Edge AC, Realtek ALC1220P _Codec_ .
I tried several drivers of yours but nothing worked. Could you make DTS Connect and some Equalizer work for this Codec?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## darkness61 (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm on Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7-OP with ALC1220 . After install Creative Sound Blaster Connect seems to be working as well as Realtek. Nahimic says "Your audio driver is not up to date or system in not compatible." Dolby Atmos stating there is a missing driver as well.


----------



## RapToX1337 (Nov 21, 2019)

RapToX1337 said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> I just got a new PC with the MSI Z390 Gaming Edge AC, Realtek ALC1220P _Codec_ .
> I tried several drivers of yours but nothing worked. Could you make DTS Connect and some Equalizer work for this Codec?
> ...



Forget about it, I got it working.



Alan Finote said:


> Spoiler: HOW TO ACTIVATE DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After doing this DTS finally showed up for me after a restart. But suddenly my sound sounds very weird and bad.
Sound Blaster Connect isnt making any difference anymore after I did this step. Plus I cant open Realtek anymore. Its not showing up.
Before I did this one step everything was working fine except DTS.
How to undo this? Please help.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 21, 2019)

RapToX1337 said:


> Forget about it, I got it working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*", delete "*rtkhdaud.dat*" and restart your computer.
If possible try Dolby Digital Live.


----------



## RapToX1337 (Nov 21, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*", delete "*rtkhdaud.dat*" and restart your computer.
> If possible try Dolby Digital Live.



Thank you for response!

I did what you said and it worked. Sound Blaster Connect effects the sound again.

But the sound keeps sounding weird, like some effect is still on it.
I have checked Sound Blaster Connect plus Realtek to see if theres any effect on, but no effect and sound still sounds weird.

I found out if I go to *sound settings > Sound Control Panel >  Choose Realtek Digital Output ( AAF ) > Properties > Advanced >* If I disable *signal enhancements* here, the sound is finally back sounding normal but after doing this, Sound Blaster Connect makes no difference in sound effects anymore.

Very weird.

I also tried to activate Dolby Digital Live, after I did the needed step DDL was nowhere to be found in Realtek plus my Realtek suddenly looks different then before, theres a GIGABYTE Logo in the right corner instead of the MSI Logo.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 21, 2019)

RapToX1337 said:


> Thank you for response!
> 
> I did what you said and it worked. Sound Blaster Connect effects the sound again.
> 
> ...


This is given by the hexadecimal values provided for the activation of such an encoder. These values are H/W IDs, and in the case of Dolby Digital Live, the initial "1458" is from Gigabyte.


----------



## azu1 (Nov 22, 2019)

can someone reupload RealtekDriver_2019_03_01.exe by alan ?
i need that Dolby Home Theatre v4.

latest AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded 6.0.8835.1 annoyed, sound turn loud by itself included windows alert sound.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 22, 2019)

azu1 said:


> can someone reupload RealtekDriver_2019_03_01.exe by alan ?
> i need that Dolby Home Theatre v4.
> 
> latest AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded 6.0.8835.1 annoyed, sound turn loud by itself included windows alert sound.











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi @Alan Finote , I was unable to send you a PM so I post here. It seems you know Realtek stuff, do you know whats going on here:








						Audio out of sync with live tv
					

For some time now I was having issues with audio being out of sync when I watch live tv on the internet. After a full system restart there were no issues and all was fine for a day until I startup the system the next day.  I have found a fix on toms, to disable fast startup and this fixed it...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 22, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Hi @Alan Finote , I was unable to send you a PM so I post here. It seems you know Realtek stuff, do you know whats going on here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my view, by the date of the thread in tom's hardware, it seems to be realtek driver kernel compatibility issue (version 6.0.1.8273 latest THAT DATE). The latest version found today for this same kernel driver is 6.0.8845.1


----------



## Gentrie (Nov 22, 2019)

Hey guys,
i have following issue. The Soundblaster apps 720 and Cinema 5 (360 not tested) are not saving the equalizer settings. For example in 720. I create a new  Blasterx Experience Profile. Edit all settings to my needs and every time i switch back from another Profile the EQ settings are gone and reset to its default copied profile from.
Someone got a solution for this?


----------



## Mircosfot (Nov 23, 2019)

Hey Alan, thank u for your great work. Since the latest Windows Update (1909) your driver is installing something but not ur Ultimate- driver. Also the audiomanager icon in the taskbar is missing.






is there a way to uninstall the latest moddriver 100%?
when i aktivate manual DDL i will get only Stereo PCM.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 23, 2019)

@Alan Finote
Can you make please this HDA mod? 
DHT, DHTv4, DS1, DTS UltraPC II/HP:X (Analog Endpoint, Speakers)
DHT, DHTv4, DS1, DTS HP:X, DTS Connect under the tab in (see picture) (S/PDIF, Digital Output)
Dolby Atmos (UWP)
Nahimic (UWP)
"Karaoke" Voice Cancellation in both (Speakers/Digital Output)

I would really appreciate it. 
Thanx in advance.


----------



## RapToX1337 (Nov 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> This is given by the hexadecimal values provided for the activation of such an encoder. These values are H/W IDs, and in the case of Dolby Digital Live, the initial "1458" is from Gigabyte.



So what does that mean? Is there a fix for it? Because if not I can't use DTS or DDL at all which sucks ass with a expensive MB like this, even my Notebook could do this without problems before.


----------



## afn5454 (Nov 23, 2019)

Mircosfot said:


> Hey Alan, thank u for your great work. Since the latest Windows Update (1909) your driver is installing something but not ur Ultimate- driver. Also the audiomanager icon in the taskbar is missing.
> View attachment 137379View attachment 137380
> 
> is there a way to uninstall the latest moddriver 100%?
> when i aktivate manual DDL i will get only Stereo PCM.







__





						Bulk Crap Uninstaller - Remove large amounts of unwanted applications
					

Bulk Crap Uninstaller (BCUninstaller, BCU) is a free, open source program manager. It excels at removing large amounts of applications with minimal user input.




					www.bcuninstaller.com
				



try this one 
go to site for detail instruction


----------



## wvrsvw (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Alan, i love your mods but i have a problem with your last driver, it constantly crashes when use youtube or something with audio, what can i do? its a bug or a problem with my hardware? im currently using the integrated audio from my motherboard (Asus a320)

(my english sucks sorry haha)


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh one more thing! If it helps at all, I'm also getting "audio renderer error" if I try to watch YouTube videos through the Steam overlay.


----------



## wvrsvw (Nov 24, 2019)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Oh one more thing! If it helps at all, I'm also getting "audio renderer error" if I try to watch YouTube videos through the Steam overlay.



Same problem here


----------



## Ajattara (Nov 25, 2019)

Any tips to Sound Blaster Connect?
Nahimic and Atmos working great.
Using latest Win 10 64bit build.
Latest modded drivers.
Mobo is Fatality k6 gaming z370


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 25, 2019)

Ajattara said:


> View attachment 137574
> Any tips to Sound Blaster Connect?
> Nahimic and Atmos working great.
> Using latest Win 10 64bit build.
> ...


Well, seeing that, in the next versions I will have to make the necessary corrections and change Sound Blaster Connect to the legacy version (Connect 2). Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 25, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Well, seeing that, in the next versions I will have to make the necessary corrections and change Sound Blaster Connect to the legacy version (Connect 2). Thanks for the feedback.


Can you also make my mod, when it is possible?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 25, 2019)

112113 said:


> @Alan Finote hi i installed your latest AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded 6.0.8843.1 (Signed), but noting works is there a method of installing that i dont know about? i have win 10 latest build
> View attachment 137022View attachment 137023View attachment 137024View attachment 137025
> 
> UPDATE: i have only managed to get Dolby atoms to work, Nahimic seems to load properly not but no noticeable audio difference and Sound blaster just does not work at all


In your case, uninstall all existing Realtek drivers on your system, but before you install Realtek Mod, be sure to disable automatic Windows Update driver updates. If you can not disable them, download the installer executable on the first page of this thread, then disconnect your internet and finally try to install the driver again.

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8848.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE


----------



## RapToX1337 (Nov 26, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> This is given by the hexadecimal values provided for the activation of such an encoder. These values are H/W IDs, and in the case of Dolby Digital Live, the initial "1458" is from Gigabyte.





Alan Finote said:


> In your case, uninstall all existing Realtek drivers on your system, but before you install Realtek Mod, be sure to disable automatic Windows Update driver updates. If you can not disable them, download the installer executable on the first page of this thread, then disconnect your internet and finally try to install the driver again.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8848.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE



I just found out that my front center speaker isnt working when DTS is activated.
All other speakers are just working fine. I have this issue with different drivers of yours.
I am currently using your old unlocked Driver Version "6.0.1.8656" with the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 because this old unlocked driver works better than your newest one.
But also with the newest driver of yours my center speaker still doesnt work at 5.1 DTS and theres this weird effect on my sound which makes the driver unusable.
This must be a driver sided problem or something because every speaker is working when DTS is deactivated.
Man this stuff is gettin so complicated. When i was using my notebook 2 weeks ago everything was working so easy.
Why is this so bugged im on one of the newer mainboards (z390 msi).


----------



## Aziz85 (Nov 26, 2019)

@Alan Finote Please guide me : i have hp probook 450 g2 and all legacy high definition audio driver from 2017 to the latest nov 2019 versions work fine. If i install APO driver sound enhancers they also work fine. But when i install your Modded Driver, whenever i insert headphone wire, laptop speaker and headphone both work at the same time, whereas on simple audio drivers speaker stop when headphone jack is used. I have tried diff modded driver both UAD And HDA same headphone issue please help in this regard.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 26, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> In your case, uninstall all existing Realtek drivers on your system, but before you install Realtek Mod, be sure to disable automatic Windows Update driver updates. If you can not disable them, download the installer executable on the first page of this thread, then disconnect your internet and finally try to install the driver again.
> 
> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8848.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE


And when you're done with my mod? 
It will be in progress?


----------



## DeYReX (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi. Somebody knows how to make stereo sound ( Z906 )throught all the speakers? ( 5.1 ) Like i want to listen music through all 5 speakers and the sound to be the same in all like it is when i activate the 4.1 mode but then the center one goes out. 
Also guys do you recomand me to install this realtek unlocked for my z906 experience? Thanks


----------



## lightzout (Nov 30, 2019)

Ajattara said:


> View attachment 137574
> Any tips to Sound Blaster Connect?
> Nahimic and Atmos working great.
> Using latest Win 10 64bit build.
> ...


Just kind of following up on what Soundblaster does in Win10.  There is so much bloat from microsoft. My audio is fucking amazing though.  Although I have attempted to play pure 5.1 DTS and just get static. But I may not have mounted disk right.  All I know is  that I am sure what to use to play my files and see if I need to swap formats etc.  I have been using Dopamine for playing music only but I also use VLC.  The files were download off Archive org live music. I highly recommend the Beatles new 5.1 Abbey Road is your are into that kind of thing.


----------



## DeYReX (Nov 30, 2019)

How can i have the realtek hd audio manager like in the tutorial? I have this and when i installed the mod the realtek didnt change and didnt update his version but i have now installed the soundblaster etc. Thanks
I have this and its .8351


----------



## godmode_ (Nov 30, 2019)

so what about the recent Sound Blaster Command software? Does the old (SB-Connect) keygen method not work anymore?


----------



## ador250 (Nov 30, 2019)

I made a mod for hardcore Dolby lovers Realtek UAD Dolby Mod

- Dolby Home Theater v4
- Dolby Digital Encoder on digital output
- Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater
- Dolby Headphone v2 on headphone output
- Dolby ATMOS for Gaming


----------



## prophet59 (Nov 30, 2019)

hello and thank you for your mod
there is the 5.1 dts in selectable in the parameters of the sound?
for the optical cable?


----------



## TuxedoMex (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi all, got a Realtek ALC887 in my GA-A320M-S2H V2 mobo. For some reason only the UAD mod drivers seem to stick, all the HDA mod drivers either work "weird" (SB connect works, not Nahimic or Dolby, depending the version the rear speakers become side speakers or only work if I use 7.1 output instead of 5.1) or the driver just crashes and get no sound. All I want is to have Dolby and Nahimic 3, any ideas?


----------



## ador250 (Dec 1, 2019)

TuxedoMex said:


> Hi all, got a Realtek ALC887 in my GA-A320M-S2H V2 mobo. For some reason only the UAD mod drivers seem to stick, all the HDA mod drivers either work "weird" (SB connect works, not Nahimic or Dolby, depending the version the rear speakers become side speakers or only work if I use 7.1 output instead of 5.1) or the driver just crashes and get no sound. All I want is to have Dolby and Nahimic 3, any ideas?



I've a Nahimic 3 mod if u r interested or Dolby


----------



## TuxedoMex (Dec 1, 2019)

ador250 said:


> I've a Nahimic 3 mod if u r interested or Dolby


I was actually looking at yours, since UAD seems to work like a charm. Does it has to be one OR the other? Is it possible to make both work?


----------



## RapToX1337 (Dec 1, 2019)

RapToX1337 said:


> I just found out that my front center speaker isnt working when DTS is activated.
> All other speakers are just working fine. I have this issue with different drivers of yours.
> I am currently using your old unlocked Driver Version "6.0.1.8656" with the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 because this old unlocked driver works better than your newest one.
> But also with the newest driver of yours my center speaker still doesnt work at 5.1 DTS and theres this weird effect on my sound which makes the driver unusable.
> ...



I don't know how and I don't know why, but everything is working perfect now with your old unlocked Driver Version "6.0.1.8656" .
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 works like a charm, DTS works like a charm and Realtek also.

Couldnt achieve this with your newest drivers.


----------



## ador250 (Dec 1, 2019)

TuxedoMex said:


> I was actually looking at yours, since UAD seems to work like a charm. Does it has to be one OR the other? Is it possible to make both work?



possible but both have 2 background process each which can result audio delay...I mean this 2 apo is the heaviest so far


----------



## TuxedoMex (Dec 1, 2019)

ador250 said:


> possible but both have 2 background process each which can result audio delay...I mean this 2 apo is the heaviest so far



Gonna try both and check which one I like. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 1, 2019)

ador250 said:


> possible but both have 2 background process each which can result audio delay...I mean this 2 apo is the heaviest so far


And can you make please also a full Dolby DS1/DHT/DDP/Dolby Headphone/Dolby Atmos and DTS Interactive/Connect HDA and UAD making?


----------



## dcm619 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have an Asus X570 Tuf with Realtek S1200A.

I used these drivers for years on a 2500k system and loved them. It is all kinds of broke on my new 3700x system. Errors on install, when its done programs not loading, anything I can do to get them working?


----------



## ador250 (Dec 1, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> And can you make please also a full Dolby DS1/DHT/DDP/Dolby Headphone/Dolby Atmos and DTS Interactive/Connect HDA and UAD making?



DS1 and DDP is the same thing btw..can't put DSTi and DDL at the same time..it's either DDL or DTSi..u have to modify the realtek apo dll file by realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch to work both and the patch don't work with UAD version only HDA..I don't want to touch HDA driver bcoz soon they will completely drop the support of HDA driver


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 1, 2019)

ador250 said:


> DS1 and DDP is the same thing btw..can't put DSTi and DDL at the same time..it's either DDL or DTSi..u have to modify the realtek apo dll file by realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch to work both and the patch don't work with UAD version only HDA..I don't want to touch HDA driver bcoz soon they will completely drop the support of HDA driver


Sorry, i have don't watched.
And with DS1/DHT/DHv2/Dolby Atmos/DTSi UAD?


----------



## DeYReX (Dec 1, 2019)

ador250 said:


> I made a mod for hardcore Dolby lovers Realtek UAD Dolby Mod
> 
> - Dolby Home Theater v4
> - Dolby Digital Encoder on digital output
> ...


Man where is the download link for the mod? i dont see where to download the driver file "Realtek_UAD_Dolby_v6.0*****.7z".



ador250 said:


> I made a mod for hardcore Dolby lovers Realtek UAD Dolby Mod
> 
> - Dolby Home Theater v4
> - Dolby Digital Encoder on digital output
> ...


Found it and installed the mod but now i am getting this error in netflix U7361-1254-C00D5212


----------



## ador250 (Dec 1, 2019)

DeYReX said:


> Man where is the download link for the mod? i dont see where to download the driver file "Realtek_UAD_Dolby_v6.0*****.7z".
> 
> 
> Found it and installed the mod but now i am getting this error in netflix U7361-1254-C00D5212



Damn, netflix is a bitch...follow this https://help.netflix.com/en/node/53402


----------



## Boatvan (Dec 1, 2019)

@Alan Finote I wanted to say that I am not an audiophile, just a dude who wanted some more bass from his speakers. This works without issue for me. Thank you so much for the hard work!


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 1, 2019)

ador250 said:


> Damn, netflix is a bitch...follow this https://help.netflix.com/en/node/53402


Note: Doing this procedure disables any custom Dolby software.


----------



## ador250 (Dec 1, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Note: Doing this procedure disables any custom Dolby software.



Nope, still all dolby apo is working. Don't know about HDA but it looks like UAD version doesn't effect if u have DisableProtectedAudioDG or not.


----------



## TuxedoMex (Dec 1, 2019)

Well, I give up. The only thing that works in my system is this one: realtek-high-definition-audio-driver-6.0.8787.1-dchu-sbc-05-10-2019. Any other just doesn't stick, no matter how much I disable driver signature or restart in unsigned driver mode, Nahimic, DTS, nothing. Just this one with SB. I'm completely puzzled, would accept recommendations, all I want is either Nahimic or Dolby Theater.


----------



## prophet59 (Dec 1, 2019)

ador250 said:


> I made a mod for hardcore Dolby lovers Realtek UAD Dolby Mod
> 
> - Dolby Home Theater v4
> - Dolby Digital Encoder on digital output
> ...



thank you my friend it works in 5.1 with my nice optical cable


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 2, 2019)

ador250 said:


> Nope, still all dolby apo is working. Don't know about HDA but it looks like UAD version doesn't effect if u have DisableProtectedAudioDG or not.


Usually Protected Audio Path is used for 1080p and greater resolutions. You might want to check on high res.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Dec 2, 2019)

Is anyone having problems with their microphone after this 8848 update? When I try to have a Steam voice chat, sometimes the sound comes up crackly and laggy, sometimes there's no sound at all. Restarting the computer seems to fix this problem, but it seems like I gotta activate the voice chat *immediately* after booting to desktop because if I take too long to activate it, the problem manifests itself again.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 2, 2019)

@Alan Finote 
The mod that I wished is work in progress?


----------



## TuxedoMex (Dec 3, 2019)

@Alan Finote by any chance would you have any idea why my ALC887  seems to only grab the UAC drivers and not the HDA? I've tried a clean install and I swear I've done developer mode, unsigned, etc, but there's always something wrong, either the driver doesn't seem to hold (the speakers sound funny or the sound comes and go) or not at all, neither Nahimic nor Dolby work, just SB.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 4, 2019)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8854.1*
GO TO 1st PAGE



TuxedoMex said:


> Well, I give up. The only thing that works in my system is this one: realtek-high-definition-audio-driver-6.0.8787.1-dchu-sbc-05-10-2019. Any other just doesn't stick, no matter how much I disable driver signature or restart in unsigned driver mode, Nahimic, DTS, nothing. Just this one with SB. I'm completely puzzled, would accept recommendations, all I want is either Nahimic or Dolby Theater.


Uninstalling drivers in EAD mode leaves traces on the device manager (at least in my case), and this prevents successful installation and operation of this mod.


----------



## BobaBrett (Dec 5, 2019)

@Alan Finote would it be worth it for me just to spend the $14.99 for DTS Headphone X2 if I mainly headphone game? or does your mode have something like that or plan to include it in the future by chance?


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Dec 5, 2019)

Sound Blaster Connect Scout mode does not seem to be working in the 8854 update. There is virtually no difference whether enabled or not.

By the way, if it helps, when I check in Revo Uninstaller, the version number appears as 8849.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 5, 2019)

MasterBeiShen said:


> By the way, if it helps, when I check in Revo Uninstaller, the version number appears as 8849.


I made the mistake of not changing the version numbering in the INF file.


----------



## duncan088 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi, i delete all driver with revo uninstaller, restart and then install the modded drivers bt i have no sound. Any clue?


----------



## TuxedoMex (Dec 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8854.1*
> GO TO 1st PAGE
> 
> ...



I do think I've used Driver Store and uninstallers to fix that, but how would you recommend cleaning anything that could be causing problems? I do remember trying Nahimic once and it worked, but since then no luck. I'd like to try an olden driver, but pretty sure all you had in mediafire is gone now.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Dec 8, 2019)

Hello guys, any compatibility to new Sound Blaster Command?
Thanks.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 8, 2019)

TuxedoMex said:


> I'd like to try an olden driver, but pretty sure all you had in mediafire is gone now.


They are not gone. These are in the trash on my account, plus some links that @Jimmy9303 posted.



Diogo Silva said:


> Hello guys, any compatibility to new Sound Blaster Command?
> Thanks.


From a suite file listing supported solutions, I found that Sound Blaster Command does not currently support BlasterX 360° and 720° licenses.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> They are not gone. These are in the trash on my account, plus some links that @Jimmy9303 posted.
> 
> 
> From a suite file listing supported solutions, I found that Sound Blaster Command does not currently support BlasterX 360° and 720° licenses.


@Alan Finote

Can you post the .rar files of these three mods? 
I would like to modding these. 

DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8631

DOLBY ATMOS & HARMAN SIMPLE EFFECTS
DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE & DTS INTERACTIVE


VERSION 6.0.1.8639

*REALTEK EFFECTS
DOLBY HOME THEATER v4
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS HOME THEATER
DTS INTERACTIVE IN S/PDIF
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY ATMOS
NAHIMIC 3
DTS ULTRAPC II
DTS CONNECT
ASUS HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER
SAMSUNG SOUNDALIVE 3D*


VERSION 6.0.1.8642


REALTEK ENHANCEMENTS
VIA HD AUDIO ENHANCEMENTS
Q-SOUND GFX SOUND ENHANCEMENTS
DOLBY PCEEv4 (HOME THEATER)
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS (HOME THEATER)
DOLBY ATMOS FOR GAMING
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3
*DTS CONNECT*
*DTS NEOPC*
*DTS INTERACTIVE (5.1 SURROUND)*


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 8, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> Can you post the .rar files of these three mods?
> 
> ...



Hi
If you know how to make an UAD from a HDA, so pls try to unite all the 3 HDA-Driver-Functionalities in one UAD with a Setup, that allows you to pre-configure, which Features should be enabled/disabled. Is this anyhow possible?

On the otherwise, so if you couldn't do this, I'll search another Way for creating this.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 8, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Hi
> If you know how to make an UAD from a HDA, so pls try to unite all the 3 HDA-Driver-Functionalities in one UAD with a Setup, that allows you to pre-configure, which Features should be enabled/disabled. Is this anyhow possible?
> 
> On the otherwise, so if you couldn't do this, I'll search another Way for creating this.


To be honest, I've been thinking about this for a long time.



Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> Can you post the .rar files of these three mods?
> I would like to modding these.
> ...


Unfortunately I do not have the same in .RAR. I searched my cloud accounts and nothing.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> To be honest, I've been thinking about this for a long time.



Ok, Alan, could you eventually do some UAD-Setup pls?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 8, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Ok, Alan, could you eventually do some UAD-Setup pls?


YES


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 8, 2019)

Because I'll gonna wish to renew my Windows-Setup in Christmas Times, eventually with the newest Insider, the Win 10 Pro x64 v2004


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> To be honest, I've been thinking about this for a long time.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have the same in .RAR. I searched my cloud accounts and nothing.


And can you make at least a DS1/DHTv4/Dolby Atmos (UWP)/DTS HP:X/DTS Connect/Interactive/UltraPC II with Karaoke (Voice Cancellation) making? 



Jimmy9303 said:


> And can you make at least a DS1/DHTv4/Dolby Atmos (UWP)/DTS HP:X/DTS Connect/Interactive/UltraPC II with Karaoke (Voice Cancellation) making?


DHT, DHTv4, DS1, DTS UltraPC II/HP:X (Analog Endpoint, Speakers)

DHT, DHTv4, DS1, DTS HP:X, DTS Connect under the tab (like the 6.0.1.8642 (Realtek_Driver2019_03_01) version) (S/PDIF, Digital Output)


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 8, 2019)

@Jimmy9303, this above mentioned Win v2004 will be probably released @ 17. Dec in even this yr for Windows-Insiders, so I've read @ the german Website Deskmodder.de.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 8, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> @Jimmy9303, this above mentioned Win v2004 will be probably released @ 17. Dec in even this yr for Windows-Insiders, so I've read @ the german Website Deskmodder.de.


Maybe I give a try for that. 
It will be good for almost all mods that here would be shared? 
What is your tip?
And in latest Insider Preview is Fluent Design available?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 8, 2019)

For the 1st Time you can download the Build 19037 (not final) @ Adguard UUP Download & try it in a VM or a second PC

Fluent Design is available, yes
Which Windows you're running now?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 8, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> For the 1st Time you can download the Build 19037 (not final) @ Adguard UUP Download & try it in a VM or a second PC
> 
> Fluent Design is available, yes
> Which Windows you're running now?


In my PC 1803, laptop 1903


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 8, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> In my PC 1803, laptop 1903


Don't u wanna update both first for v1909?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 8, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Don't u wanna update both first for v1909?


For PC it will be 1803, for laptop 1909 when I shutdown it (when it seems).


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 8, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> For PC it will be 1803, for laptop 1909 when I shutdown it (when it seems).


Ok. Put the PC for 1909 too , and it's all good


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 8, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Ok. Put the PC for 1909 too , and it's all good


I will be waiting for 2004


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 8, 2019)

Deskmodder - 1803 is outta Support


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 8, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Deskmodder - 1803 is outta Support


I have my laptop upgraded finally to 1909 
Thank you for your tip


----------



## Fonolax (Dec 9, 2019)

I tested several versions of this mod, even did clean uninstalls with DDU utility.  On my asus board this modded driver sets the volume down, like 15db lower than normal, had to roll back to the official ones.  Utilities are great, keep the good work.   I inspected the utility to activate DTS 5.1 interactive and DTS live now as well.. I saw there is an option that says, volume calibration, does it really works? maybe i can make a final decision after trying to set the volume up.  Another problem i had is that in a couple games, they audio went out after a change of map, it didn't happened with official Realtek drivers neither and that is a big deal breaker


----------



## ozomax1997 (Dec 9, 2019)

im having an issue with the driver. i can install fine but when i install the DTS 5.1 fix after reboot soundblaster connect 2 shows a message saying Your audio device cannot be detected please check your connection


----------



## pincoo (Dec 11, 2019)

How can I get these drivers work? I'm doing several attempts with no results.

I have an old *GA-MA790FXT-UD5P with Chip Realtek ALC889A-8 linked to a ONKYO TX-SR501E* av receiver and none of these unlocked drivers worked.
Obviously with windows 7 all was ok but now I have Windows 10 1909 and I'm facing the 5.1 problem (the PC outputs only stero sound).
The drivers install fine. If I do the sound test even though DTS is selected it still only does the test sound through the R + L speakers. If I test DDL or DTS ths system outputs only on L+R and soobwoofer. 
I can successful select the DTS or DDL sound, the ONKYO receiver report me a DTS or DDL signa, but STEREO. Central speaker and Rear speaker didn't sound.
What's wrong?

Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 11, 2019)

pincoo said:


> How can I get these drivers work? I'm doing several attempts with no results.
> 
> I have an old *GA-MA790FXT-UD5P with Chip Realtek ALC889A-8 linked to a ONKYO TX-SR501E* av receiver and none of these unlocked drivers worked.
> Obviously with windows 7 all was ok but now I have Windows 10 1909 and I'm facing the 5.1 problem (the PC outputs only stero sound).
> ...


Did you try 5.1 games?


----------



## pincoo (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, but no way! They work in Stereo mode :-(

Just some more info to let you help me (I hope  ).
The audio is SPDIF connected to the AV receiver, and in the audio control, the DTS or DDL test emits 6 different sounds in this order: 
1) Subwoofer;
2) Front left speaker;
3) Front left and Right speakers;
4) Front right speaker;
... and again...
5) FRONT left speaker;
6) FRONT right speaker

the center speaker and the rear L and R speakers are excluded in the test.

If I play a DTS movie with VLC porperly configured (all audio options are ok by my side, if I need to check something in particular, please let me know, I'll do), the AV receiver shows me the correct signal input (DDL or DTS) but in 2.1 mode (Subwoofer + L + R only :-(  ).

If I play with Skyrim SE I got the same problem of the movies.

In Windows 7 all was ok.

Any help will be VERY VERY VERY appreciated  

thank you all!


----------



## Fonolax (Dec 12, 2019)

pincoo said:


> Yes, but no way! They work in Stereo mode :-(
> 
> Just some more info to let you help me (I hope  ).
> The audio is SPDIF connected to the AV receiver, and in the audio control, the DTS or DDL test emits 6 different sounds in this order:
> ...



DTS interactive only does 2.1 on games if you want 5.1 or 7.1 on games use analog cables not optical or coaxial


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 12, 2019)

pincoo said:


> Yes, but no way! They work in Stereo mode :-(
> 
> Just some more info to let you help me (I hope  ).
> The audio is SPDIF connected to the AV receiver, and in the audio control, the DTS or DDL test emits 6 different sounds in this order:
> ...


It appears that the receiver is improperly configured. 5.1 bitstreamed DTS should play as 5.1 layout, with side speakers working.
Check first that the bitstreamed signal is properly decoded first.
I have a stupid 5.1 receiver that decodes DTS as 2.0 (it is labelled as 2.0 + digital out; search and verify your receiver is not like that). Crap audio is produced. DTS and DTS-interactive is thus No-Go. At least DD works properly with proper 5.1.


----------



## antonkaz (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi to all! Can you remake this driver - 
NEW: ASUS CUSTOM CONTROL PANEL
NEW: DTS INTERACTIVE IN REALTEK DIGITAL INTERFACE (INDEPENDENT)
NEW: DTS UltraPC II IN REALTEK ANALOG INTERFACE (ONLY SUPPORT STEREO MODE OR HEADPHONES)
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS (ONLY IN REALTEK ANALOG INTERFACE)
DOLBY HOME THEATER v4 (PCEEv4)
DOLBY ATMOS FOR GAMING
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3
ASUS HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER PRESETS 
To my chip - ALC3236-VB2
Thanks


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 13, 2019)

antonkaz said:


> Hi to all! Can you remake this driver -
> NEW: ASUS CUSTOM CONTROL PANEL
> NEW: DTS INTERACTIVE IN REALTEK DIGITAL INTERFACE (INDEPENDENT)
> NEW: DTS UltraPC II IN REALTEK ANALOG INTERFACE (ONLY SUPPORT STEREO MODE OR HEADPHONES)
> ...











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## pincoo (Dec 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> It appears that the receiver is improperly configured. 5.1 bitstreamed DTS should play as 5.1 layout, with side speakers working.
> Check first that the bitstreamed signal is properly decoded first.
> I have a stupid 5.1 receiver that decodes DTS as 2.0 (it is labelled as 2.0 + digital out; search and verify your receiver is not like that). Crap audio is produced. DTS and DTS-interactive is thus No-Go. At least DD works properly with proper 5.1.



Mh... I think your suggestion is good: may be my AV receiver is not properly configured and doesn't manage 5.1 bitstream. I'll check it.
Something I wonder is why with windows 7 it did it well. I upgraded my PC only...


----------



## pincoo (Dec 13, 2019)

Fonolax said:


> DTS interactive only does 2.1 on games if you want 5.1 or 7.1 on games use analog cables not optical or coaxial


How can I do it?
Why with windows 7 was SPDIF good to repoduce 5.1 audio in games and films?


----------



## pincoo (Dec 14, 2019)

pincoo said:


> How can I do it?
> Why with windows 7 was SPDIF good to repoduce 5.1 audio in games and films?



I connected my PC to receiver via  jack-TO-RCA cables, I removed the SPDIF connection but in the 5.1 test only the front speakers worked...
:-(

Help me please!!


----------



## Veralian (Dec 14, 2019)

EDIT : Solved the problem, somehow It took me days of trying but the moment I posted I found a fix, I right clicked on the sound icon > Spatial sound and enable windows sonic.
Hello and huge thanks for the MOD, during the usage I have encountered a problem with it specifically in games.
I ran 3 games that I usually play :
- Dead Cells : Game runs but no sound at all
- Chasm : game doesn't launch
- Spelunky : FATAL ERROR error initializing FMOD
Reverting to official Realtek driver solved the problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## ozomax1997 (Dec 14, 2019)

any idea how to get the connect 2 software to work again?


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 16, 2019)

Greetings.
Is there any mod driver version *without *any dependency of the microsoft store packages? (this called UWP, if i'm correct - my win10 ltsc 1809 seems can't apply them, tried almost all solutions)
Thanks in advance)
p.s. my chip is Realtek ALC1150 (motherboard Z170 Extreme6)


----------



## Vonray1911 (Dec 18, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is working. Thank you so much.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Dec 18, 2019)

I just install without any problems Pal1000 UAD Driver's, but only outputs Stereo and I want Upmix to 5.1 Surround to Creative APO emulate the Surround Sound and working all Speakers. That is, in order to test all Speakers in Realtek Audio Console only  outputs sound in Front Speaker. No ouput any Sound in Center, LFE and Rear Channels.
What I should do?
PLEASE HELP ME Guys


----------



## b0urne_ (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi there, I have installed AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8805.1.exe (720 option + Nahimic), but it only installed Sound Blaster Connect + Nahimic and when launched both do not work (it says my system is not compatible W10x64Pro 1909, 18363.535, integrated sound card on X99 OC Formula MOBO (ALC1155 iirc)).
What should I do now?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 19, 2019)

b0urne_ said:


> Hi there, I have installed AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8805.1.exe (720 option + Nahimic), but it only installed Sound Blaster Connect + Nahimic and when launched both do not work (it says my system is not compatible W10x64Pro 1909, 18363.535, integrated sound card on X99 OC Formula MOBO (ALC1155 iirc)).
> What should I do now?


Friend, try one of the latest versions - 6.0.8854.1 (with Andrea) or 6.0.8848.1 (with Dolby Atmos) - available on GitHub in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Alishmasx (Dec 20, 2019)

Isn't alc668 supported?
I couldn't get it working.
It says no audio output device is installed.


----------



## Den Oblomov (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello,win 7 64,*6.0.8854.1,gigabyte h87,s/pdif. DTC interactive 5.1 only 2 front speakers work,how to activate 5.1?or only stereo s/pdif*


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 20, 2019)

Den Oblomov said:


> Hello,win 7 64,*6.0.8854.1,gigabyte h87,s/pdif. DTC interactive 5.1 only 2 front speakers work,how to activate 5.1?or only stereo s/pdif*


What is your receiver? DTS bitstreaming of movies works 5.1?


----------



## Den Oblomov (Dec 20, 2019)

logitech z906 dts,DTS movies works 5.1,activated in player only,indicator dts is on z 906


----------



## Fonolax (Dec 21, 2019)

Veralian said:


> EDIT : Solved the problem, somehow It took me days of trying but the moment I posted I found a fix, I right clicked on the sound icon > Spatial sound and enable windows sonic.
> Hello and huge thanks for the MOD, during the usage I have encountered a problem with it specifically in games.
> I ran 3 games that I usually play :
> - Dead Cells : Game runs but no sound at all
> ...




Happened to me too, tried the Spartial sound fix but as soon as i do that my audio goes 2 channels (i play at 5.1 analog) 

 had to go back to realtek normal drivers sadly


----------



## HenriqueBRAZIL (Dec 24, 2019)

Gentlemen, after the Windows's Update I am getting some problems with the drivers. I am Windows Inside Preview and after did the update the drivers not working. Soory my english.


----------



## Toretoshark (Dec 26, 2019)

Can somebody confirm if I should unistall original drivers before? Or just install the mod ones over it?

I'm thinking in download it and test test I see that there are several programs included as Creative control Panel, Nahimic 3 , Andrea Control panel and original Realtek options, how you avoid that settings of one program is interfered by the other.
I see that there is a exe file to install it and source files should I use the source files too?


----------



## Fonolax (Dec 27, 2019)

Toretoshark said:


> Can somebody confirm if I should unistall original drivers before? Or just install the mod ones over it?
> 
> I'm thinking in download it and test test I see that there are several programs included as Creative control Panel, Nahimic 3 , Andrea Control panel and original Realtek options, how you avoid that settings of one program is interfered by the other.
> I see that there is a exe file to install it and source files should I use the source files too?


Brand new install is always better on everything.


----------



## Stoff3X (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi
I've been reading this thread for a while and tried installing this driver several times with little success. Either the installation fails with hardware detection error, or it installs but the realtek/creative software can't detect audio hardware. Installing other modded drivers along with Dolby Atmos and SB Connect (https://www.gizdev.com/get-dolby-atmos-sound-system-dts-audio-with-realtek-mod-driver/) has worked perfectly untill a recent windows update it seems, after which SB Connect stops working upon first reboot after installation.

Question: Is there a step-by-step installation guide for these drivers? Or troubleshooting steps compiled in one place?

I know Alan puts a lot of work into making the all-in-one installation work for all Realtek chips, but it seems that one or more steps are needed to make it work on my system using ALC1220 (asus x470-i mb)

Would love to get this software up and running and support further work by Alan.


----------



## Baks (Dec 30, 2019)

Stoff3X said:


> but the realtek/creative software can't detect audio hardware.


same problem
w10 pro 1909 v18363.535
ALC892
id hardware
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_104384FB&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_104384FB



Stoff3X said:


> Question: Is there a step-by-step installation guide for these drivers? Or troubleshooting steps compiled in one place?


+1

And "unistall" does not unistall all files.


----------



## l35l33 (Dec 31, 2019)

hi,
i have z390 aorus master with ALC1220 VB, hardware id as follows :

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0CD&REV_1001

i have stereo speaker connected to the front speaker jack (in the rear) and a sub connected to sub/center jack (also rear port)

when i play music or games, the sound only came from front speaker jack (rear), the sub wont produce any sound
it's not the rear jack problem because when i test the sub from sound control panel, it produced sounds (i set my speaker as 5.1 without rear and center)

i have no idea why i experience this. previously i had z97x gaming7 which has no problem outputting sound from 2 rear jacks

i tried with windows HD Audio drivers, Realtek driver 8854.1, AAF modded HDA all failed to produce sound from 2 rear jacks

can anyone help?

thx


----------



## ronferri (Jan 1, 2020)

Is there a way to know if my installed HDA Realtek driver supports DTS and Dolby decoding or not? Before i venture into modding...My driver is 6.0.1.8328. Thanks.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 1, 2020)

ronferri said:


> Is there a way to know if my installed HDA Realtek driver supports DTS and Dolby decoding or not? Before i venture into modding...My driver is 6.0.1.8328. Thanks.


DTS/Dolby Encoding depends on hardware; it is a licensed feature based on motherboard. Stock drivers allows for encoding only when the manufacturer has paid the proper license.


----------



## ronferri (Jan 1, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> DTS/Dolby Encoding depends on hardware; it is a licensed feature based on motherboard. Stock drivers allows for encoding only when the manufacturer has paid the proper license.


But can a driver not decode DTS or Dolby even if supported by hardware? How can I verify if my driver (HDA 6.0.1.8328) can actually decode surround sound from a game?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 1, 2020)

ronferri said:


> But can a driver not decode DTS or Dolby even if supported by hardware? How can I verify if my driver (HDA 6.0.1.8328) can actually decode surround sound from a game?


Drivers do not do decoding. There is no modern PC hardware that decode Dolby/DTS; everything is software based.
Games output PCM uncompressed audio either in stereo or multichannel. Only movies use Dolby/DTS encoded audio.


----------



## ronferri (Jan 1, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Drivers do not do decoding. There is no modern PC hardware that decode Dolby/DTS; everything is software based.
> Games output PCM uncompressed audio either in stereo or multichannel. Only movies use Dolby/DTS encoded audio.



Can you explain this in Resident Evil 2? Please compare 00:04 vs 1:36 in the video below using your headphones.
2 users having same game version, same windows build number, same Windows audio settings, same in game audio settings (Headphones + Binaural ON). He gets Binaural working properly (1:36) whereas my game is locked in Stereo (00:04) no matter what setting i choose in game or in windows. It is baffling. I thought it would come down to modding my drivers to process DTS and Dolby.


Spoiler: Youtube Video


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 1, 2020)

ronferri said:


> Can you explain this in Resident Evil 2? Please compare 00:04 vs 1:36 in the video below using your headphones.
> 2 users having same game version, same windows build number, same Windows audio settings, same in game audio settings (Headphones + Binaural ON). He gets Binaural working properly (1:36) whereas my game is locked in Stereo (00:04) no matter what setting i choose in game or in windows. It is baffling. I thought it would come down to modding my drivers to process DTS and Dolby.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Youtube Video


What you want is not Dolby/DTS decoding, but audio enhancers.
This mod (Realtek Modded Audio Driver for Windows 7, 8.1, 10) does contain audio enhancers.


----------



## Shine (Jan 1, 2020)

Hello,

I tried to install AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL_AE-6.0.8854.1, on Windows 1909 x64 using analog stereo speakers on a MSI B450M Mortax Max motherboard, and touching any effect into SoundBlaster Connect changes the sound output.

I've also tried to install AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8848.1 and AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL_PCEE4_DDP_ATM-6.0.8835.1 to test Dolby.
With both of these, the sound looks pretty good after install, but activating or deactivating Dolby Atmos, DHT, Nahimic, or any effect if SoundBlaster Connect has absolutely no effect on sound output...

All of these packages gives me a red output error during the install process (even with dev mode activated and reboot with no signed drivers needed), but it appear too quickly and I can't see what it says...

How can I make these 2 packages work fine to test Dolby and Nahimic ?

EDIT : the red error installing the AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL_AE-6.0.8854.1 or AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8848.1 packages says that it cannot install the Appxpackage VCLib  140.00_14.0.27323_x64 because a newer version is already installed (14.0.27810.0).

EDIT 2 : I uninstalled everything from add/remove control panel, also in Device manager, then after a last reboot reverted to a restore point before the installation on these driver packages. And try to reinstall AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL_AE-6.0.8854.1. SoundBlaster Connect works fine, but Nahimic is not there. Made same thing with AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8848.1, same thing and no Nahimic nor Atmos anywhere... They are in the add/remove panel, but nothing into the start menu...

EDIT 3 : rebuilding the whole start menu with the powershell command : Get-AppXPackage -AllUsers | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"} makes the Dolby Atmos App appear, and working fine when launched (tested with the 6.0.8835.1 driver version)

EDIT 4 : X install of AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL-6.0.8848.1 later by the same procedure, everything installs fine, appears in the Start Menu, works fine, but defaults settings for Nahimics are "off" and all sliders on 0 (they were on and populated on previous tries)


----------



## ronferri (Jan 1, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> What you want is not Dolby/DTS decoding, but audio enhancers.
> This mod (Realtek Modded Audio Driver for Windows 7, 8.1, 10) does contain audio enhancers.



Thanks. I will give the modded driver a shot. Shall I do a clean install or do it on top of my existing HDA driver?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 1, 2020)

ronferri said:


> Thanks. I will give the modded driver a shot. Shall I do a clean install or do it on top of my existing HDA driver?


Usually safer to do a clean install.


----------



## ronferri (Jan 1, 2020)

Before I install it, how do i make sure this driver is compatible with my device ID ALC898? I dont have access to the inf file, it cannot be extracted from the .exe installation file.
EDIT: the other user who has surround sound (binaural) working properly in the game (1:36 in the video), said he does not have "Enhancements" tab in his sound device properties so I dont think this will fix my problem of not having surround in game.


----------



## Lucky8 (Jan 2, 2020)

Everythings seems to install fine but I notice no difference in using Sound Blaster Connect 2 ( it is enabled and running but with no effect whatsoever) . Andrea's enhancements are no present too . Nahimic tho, does work very well.







-----------

Nevermind. It all worked but after fucking up everything and getting into safe mode. 

Now I would like to experiment with AudioDevice_sky. Is there any sort of guide, manual, wikia ? I know it is an internal tool but , testing my luck 

Also, spoofing device to enable Dolby Digital live, will fuck up everything ?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 2, 2020)

Personalised EQ based on analysis of your hearing sensitivity, does anyone knows any app which support this feature other than DTS X:ULTRA which does not work for me.


----------



## kikorosa (Jan 4, 2020)

I had the blue screen of death and was forced to restore Windows.  How come this?


----------



## emanresu (Jan 4, 2020)

bryan--- said:


> Personalised EQ based on analysis of your hearing sensitivity, does anyone knows any app which support this feature other than DTS X:ULTRA which does not work for me.


I'm not sure how they can do this without tech like the Nuraphone..


----------



## 2k9 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello guys,

I have a Gigabyte Z390 I with an ALC1220 chipset.
Back then when I had a Strix mainboard with the same chipset I was able to setup an equalizer for the Microphone through ROG Sonic Studio 3, but for the Gigabyte there is nothing I could find so far.
I know there is "Equalizer EPO", but that doesn't work for me properly. Is there some kind of a Realtek driver where a microphone equazlizer function is included? Thanks!


----------



## emanresu (Jan 5, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> Can you post the .rar files of these three mods?
> I would like to modding these.
> ...



I'd like to try both please 
Feliciaudios!


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 5, 2020)

emanresu said:


> I'd like to try both please
> Feliciaudios!


https://mega.nz/#!DCw1gQqY!3OjGdm6yAgkXIfATiMOp8Ft7wf9yNhMmnGXnhivX9-I 
https://mega.nz/#!TG4TnY4D!17QXY-AB4ysX9wnGuTq24vLS6DaU6mWl2nlUA4mNBMI


----------



## 2k9 (Jan 6, 2020)

2k9 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a Gigabyte Z390 I with an ALC1220 chipset.
> Back then when I had a Strix mainboard with the same chipset I was able to setup an equalizer for the Microphone through ROG Sonic Studio 3, but for the Gigabyte there is nothing I could find so far.
> I know there is "Equalizer EPO", but that doesn't work for me properly. Is there some kind of a Realtek driver where a microphone equazlizer function is included? Thanks!



Could someone be so kind and check if there is an option to setup a microphone equalizer?


----------



## duncan088 (Jan 7, 2020)

2k9 said:


> Could someone be so kind and check if there is an option to setup a microphone equalizer?


If you install nahimic, yes.
And the sound  blaster 720 too i belive.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello everyone! 

I'm a bit of a n00b when it comes to modded audio drivers, so I have some questions:

1) My motherboard is MSI X470 GAMING PRO MAX (Realtek® ALC892 Codec). Which one is the right driver for me? There are way too many threads/mods on this forum (decision fatigue).

2) Is Nahimic as problematic as some people claim it to be? Causing stuttering and lower fps in gaming (according to Reddit at least).

3) I assume Realtek doesn't use a full-fledged audio DSP (just like Creative does for EAX), so do these Realtek drivers/audio stack/utilities utilize proper CPU SIMD (AVX2 if available) for audio acceleration to lower CPU usage?

4) Is it possible to use EAX in a modern OS for older games that support it?

5) What do these extra utilities (Andrea, Creative) offer exactly? I try to avoid unnecessary apps if possible (I haven't installed all these MSI utilities for a reason).

To me it seems very strange that Creative would make a utility specifically for Realtek. Imagine if nVidia helped AMD to run PhysX with their own software, it sounds crazy to me.

Thanks in advance and thanks everyone for your hard work!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 10, 2020)

jermando said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a bit of a n00b when it comes to modded audio drivers, so I have some questions:
> 
> ...


1. The driver in the first post is compatible.
2. All audio enhancers use CPU, affecting CPU performance for gaming.
4. Older games coded for EAX can use ALchemy on creative cards.
5. Configure audio features already available to you.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Jan 10, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. The driver in the first post is compatible.
> 2. All audio enhancers use CPU, affecting CPU performance for gaming.
> 4. Older games coded for EAX can use ALchemy on creative cards.
> 5. Configure audio features already available to you.


1) Thanks, just installed it right now.

For some reason, I got the MSI-branded sound manager, despite downloading Alan's driver.

Is that normal? Because the MSI interface seems limited (less options) compared to Realtek's. Also, clicking the Nahimic button does nothing (?)

2) I get that, just want to know if it makes proper use of the instruction set.

4) I assume an ALchemy mod for Realtek cards is not possible?

~

I've tried to enable Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive with the guide in the first post.

I get a blinking red message about RTKHDAUD.DAT:







What is that supposed to mean?

DTS Interactive seems to be available in the Realtek Audio HD manager as an option, but Dolby Digital Live is nowhere to be seen.

I did the procedure 2 times for both standards. Does DTS overwrite Dolby or what? Do games support both standards?

Also, should I leave it enabled at all times, or only when I'm playing video games?


----------



## RooZ (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi!
Firstly big thanx to the creator for the effort put into this! 

Now to my problem
Asus Prime -Z270-P - ALC887 - Windows 8.1 64bit connected with Logitech 5.1 system and headphones in front pannel.

After installing the driver all the functions are being greatly altered, i can play audio from speakers after a lots of tweaking in the inbuilt options (play the audio from rear and front device, separate all inputs etc.) i can kinda play the audio but it goes from the speakers when i have headphones selected and that's the only option i can hear anything at all..

The audio playback is really slow to start (for example Youtube) and system boot is slowed down significantly as well and the working of the system overally seems kinda off.

Can anyone give suggestions?
I tryied two last releases and needed to uninstall both :/


----------



## okti (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi guys. I can't run properly creative soundblaster XFI MB5 . The problem is that i cant do anything when im trying to open program. I have ALC887, windows 10 1909. Can someone help?
I've got this message "current selected audio device is disabled..."


----------



## exhyst (Jan 12, 2020)

I had the blue screen of death too. I uninstalled my previous soundblaster and realtek drivers with DDU in safe mode, then used AdvancedSystemCare, then tried installing the latest version. After restarting I get the blue screen. My mobo is a x570 elite aorus if that helps.


----------



## funboy6942 (Jan 17, 2020)

I just want to start off with a big thank you to all the modders in this thread, your work doesnt go unrecognized. But Id like to put my 2 cents in hopes maybe someone can tell me what Im doing wrong. I cannot seem to get ANY modded driver to work right with my system, a  X470 AORUS Ultra Gaming  with the 1220-VB chipset. Dont get me wrong some will produce sound, but then there are some missing DD and DTS, or get one or the other. Then there are some Ive tried that though they say they include one or the other, or both, I find when I just try to play music, I get this weird "phasing" going on as its trying to play music. It fades in and out, and even if I deselect ALL of the enhancements it just wont play right, I didnt try anything else like games or movies, for Im disabled and about 70% of the time Im on the internet looking up and discovering new stuff to do, like these drivers, to try to get the most out of my stuff. But nothing I do, following the directions here, or other threads have worked right for me, the way Id like it to for though its nice to have the DD atmos app, or enhancements I kinda find them a novelty to me, for Id like to think Im a purest and listen or watch stuff in its native format. That said, I did try however to get these all to work starting with the first page all the way up to 42 as of writing this, and though Id would of liked to mess with it, Id probably just keep it all shit off anyway minus DD and DTS for my Denon Receiver for playing games or watching movies on it. The only one I actually found working fo rme though, is the one where you do a simple patch to the registry files of the R2.80, 2.81, or 2.82 (though with 2.82 you lost the realteck app, but can do all the adjustments through windows), however I stick to using the 2.81 for now for I like using the added functions with the Realtek app, such as test tone for my razer tiamat 7.1 v2 headset to get it working right, for Im always fidgeting with the settings, Im never happy, though Id like to think so, I always go back in and try to get it right to match what Im doing. But with the patch it allows me to get DD Theater, if I feel like kicking that on for a song, or DTS Connect, though to my ears with my headset, or receiver for that matter, dont hear any difference at all. But for games I hear a Difference in optical turning DD or DTS on vs PLII or DTS Neo playing games or movies, which is cool for me.

So Im not sure what all Im doing wrong at all, for I uninstall everything, using Iobits Uninstaller 9 software so it removes everything left behind, make sure not to click restart computer now so it will finish removing it all. I have also tried just using windows uninstaller to, for some times doing that with a Modded driver will get it to stop "phasing" on me, but I can never get one to work right, or give me the option for both DTS and DD at the same time, to work right that is for me, so that when Im watching a movie I can select the correct encoder that is for the movie I am watching to get whats "meant" to be heard correctly. I even had one modded driver not allow to me to change my blue jack to side speakers, which I need to work to have my headset work properly. So if anyone can chime in and tell me what Im doing wrong, for Im set up as developer, side load the apps, got the app from the store, and even the ones that do it all themselves, doesnt work right, missing stuff, or apps thats supposed to be included dont even show up at all in programs folder, or task bar, or anywhere. If you got one to work on your 1220-VB chipset with no problems, feel free to give me a step by step to install it the way you did to get it to work, and Ill be happy to try it out in hopes I can get one to stick to at least give me a few hours to mess with it and keep me busy doing something new, and who knows maybe Ill find it useful or sound better then what Im really used to, hence why Ive tried about 80% of all the ones in this thread. But if anyone is kinda like me and just wants DD and DTS to work over optical, just look in the other thread, grap the patch, R2.81 ZIP file (needs to be a zip for you got to patch the installer with it prior to installing the driver, a exe version will not work), and uninstall your other driver, if you dont use the Iobit program, just download cccleaner to remove all the left over registry files before you install the 2.81 driver, and thats it, it all works, with windows 10 fully upgraded to latest version through windows.

And if anyone would like to know how to get this headset, or the Logitech's G633/933 ones to sound flipping amazing without needing to buy a different sound card, as Razer tells you you have to do to get this headset to sound correct, lmk and Ill post a step by step, and maybe it will help with other sets as well, maybe even with other headset, but I know 100% it works with these two I have with a Realtek setup. If I had a different sound card to put in Id be happy to test them out with these vs the realtek setup but till tax time I cannot afford anything different, but Id be happy to pass on my days and hours of testing these two with the 1220-VB chipset to maximize the moist sound and quality I can squeeze out of them, but if I get some that would like to know Ill make a thread for ALL of the reviewers and even razer are wrong on the razer tiamat 7.1 v2 needing a specific card to make them sound great.


----------



## MegaBytesMe (Jan 19, 2020)

jermando said:


> 1) Thanks, just installed it right now.
> 
> For some reason, I got the MSI-branded sound manager, despite downloading Alan's driver.
> 
> ...



I also have the same issue, where "Has RTKHDAUD.DAT" shows in red, and Dolby Digital Live 5.1 doesn't show up, even after multiple attempts/restarts.

This is odd since a previous install on a different motherboard didn't require the driver patch to get Dolby Digital Live. Maybe it was a different sound driver mod?

Ashame really, as I need DDL for the surround sound.

It would be great if anyone has any ideas on how to get it to work.

Also, is there a mod that lets me have Dolby Digital Live go through my HDMI port on my Nvidia GPU? Then that would save me swapping toslink cables around when I want sound from the tv instead.

Many thanks


----------



## funboy6942 (Jan 19, 2020)

If you want to get just dd and dts working you can just just get the R2.80/2.81/2.82 drivers and patch it. Just be sure to get a zip file of the drivers and NOT a exe file, for you have to patch the 2 files within the folder after you unzip them to your desktop, and BAM dd and dts will work. Just be sure to delete your old drivers and reg files using Iobit Uninstaller or cccleaner to get rid of it all, then do it. And remember the 2.82 driver the Realtek software doesnt work, but can do all the changes within windows sound application. If you need more, Ive tried and tried them all, and I either get errors, not so great sound, no dd or dts, or one or the other, or even had it "phase" my sound. So for now Im just sticking with the simple patch and go method and if I need anything else Ill use my receivers built in stuff to manipulate the sound to my liking.


----------



## MegaBytesMe (Jan 19, 2020)

funboy6942 said:


> If you want to get just dd and dts working you can just just get the R2.80/2.81/2.82 drivers and patch it. Just be sure to get a zip file of the drivers and NOT a exe file, for you have to patch the 2 files within the folder after you unzip them to your desktop, and BAM dd and dts will work. Just be sure to delete your old drivers and reg files using Iobit Uninstaller or cccleaner to get rid of it all, then do it. And remember the 2.82 driver the Realtek software doesnt work, but can do all the changes within windows sound application. If you need more, Ive tried and tried them all, and I either get errors, not so great sound, no dd or dts, or one or the other, or even had it "phase" my sound. So for now Im just sticking with the simple patch and go method and if I need anything else Ill use my receivers built in stuff to manipulate the sound to my liking.



Great, thanks for the reply.

So I have extracted the R.2.82 drivers onto my desktop (I couldn't find either R.2.81 or R.2.80) and then ran the AudioDevice tool and it still shows the same error... Not to mention I couldn't find an RTKHDAUD.DAT file in the zipped folder. What am I doing wrong? Is there a video/step by step guide?

Many thanks


----------



## funboy6942 (Jan 19, 2020)

Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R281
					

Folder



					1drv.ms
				




Dont know if that link will work, Ive never used my one drive account before but thats the r2.81 driver already patched, but remember YOU MUST use Iobit to uninstall your old drivers. If you use it, make sure to click on the create backup and remove associated files and such tabs before you uninstall using it, and then DO NOT click restart as the program needs to finish removing all the other stuff and reg files. If you do not use Iobit uninstaller 9 then be sure to use cccleaner to remove all the left over reg files then, though Iobit does it all with one click or two.

Then install it, if my link works, lmk if it doesnt, click on install anyway when you get the prompt, your gonna see it in red durring the install, and then restart and it should work, or it should for it works on my pc using windows 10 and the realtek 1220-VB chipset and I havent had a problem yet with it.


----------



## Panaam (Jan 22, 2020)

What is the difference between this Mod and this one: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3648813 ??


----------



## deiv84 (Jan 23, 2020)

funboy6942 said:


> Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R281
> 
> 
> Folder
> ...



Hi! I just registered to reply here. I have an x79 board and i've just installed your file. It seems like my optical output is able to output dolby 5.1 now (testing in a few minutes). Do you know if there's a way to output dolby through hdmi ? I currently have that on my tv and an audio receiver through ARC, and i've been trying all day to enable it.  Thanks !


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 23, 2020)

Can you please make an srs premium sound for realtek sound chip?


----------



## rid (Jan 23, 2020)

hi. how can I completely uninstall this driver? I cannot update it with your latest one. It reads that the version is still the previous one.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 23, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> Can you please make an srs premium sound for realtek sound chip?











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## funboy6942 (Jan 23, 2020)

deiv84 said:


> Hi! I just registered to reply here. I have an x79 board and i've just installed your file. It seems like my optical output is able to output dolby 5.1 now (testing in a few minutes). Do you know if there's a way to output dolby through hdmi ? I currently have that on my tv and an audio receiver through ARC, and i've been trying all day to enable it.  Thanks !



One of the other threads will show you how to install the FX Configuator (so) and in doing that can get it to work. Sorry I cannot help, for I dont remember how exactly I did it, for I had to do a butt ton of reading, and someone helped me with my error linking me to the stuff I needed off other sites to get it to work. But after I did finally get it to work. Still working on how to get them mod drivers to work, I cannot seem to figure that out as of yet


----------



## ador250 (Jan 23, 2020)

I made one few months ago, try it. If it works properly I'll update it to the latest version

Readtek HDA SRS


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks a lot Jimmy you are a hero! That works, however I have to double click on the speaker icon located on the bottom left corner in order to change the eqaulizer. Is there any control panel I can install like this below?


----------



## lightzout (Jan 23, 2020)

I am reinstalling after some hard lockup due to nahaimic crashing.  I dont use the features on creative/dolby or other suites so I took them off before the lockups started. I also updated to W10 1909 update so it could be a few things. Creative was always trying to call home.  Anyway I reinstalling newest package. Do you recommend a full clean install (not doing that yet)


----------



## ador250 (Jan 23, 2020)

This specific control panel is from HP with IDT audio chip and its embedded with that driver user interface. Just like the srs premium is embedded in realtek user interface like this @mclaren85


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 23, 2020)

@ador250 Thank you for the reply. Yes, that's correct my old hp laptop was bundled with IDT sound chip and SRS Premium, and I haven't found any software application close that to that quality, ever.
So is it possible to port IDT driver to Realtek?
And also I'll be waiting for your new driver for SRS


----------



## ador250 (Jan 23, 2020)

nope, drivers talk to specific hardware that is build for them..u will get bsod if u use IDT drivers on realtek even if u modified it @mclaren85


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 24, 2020)

Instead of this software, if we use a high end sound card, can I get the audio I want? Or better?


----------



## ╰ᴷᴳᴮ╯Cђeᴍรøu (Jan 24, 2020)

thank you bro its work fine with my msi z87 mpower


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 27, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I made one few months ago, try it. If it works properly I'll update it to the latest version
> 
> Readtek HDA SRS


Jimmy, would you like to kindly tell us how to mod the drivers please?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 28, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> Jimmy, would you like to kindly tell us how to mod the drivers please?


It is was very difficult, I had tried for several years ago and mixed up things.
For beginning I had tried Dj Urko's mod mixed with an another mod and even doesn't heard the result, just only it had installed.
After a year pause i had completed a PC and beginned again modding. 
Now it was a childtoy 

When you have an S/PDIF laptop or PC try this for firstly (it is really for beginners and it worked on my ASUS board perfectly):

1. Install this mod (for S/PDIF works only for ALC1220 chips not more, I tried both PC and laptop and totally failed for the Optical Output, but don't worry you will have all 2016/2017 Dolby effects in the Speakers/Headphones sound properties):









						[2018-03-18]realtek_hda_vac
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




2. mod this file with exactly the step-by-steps (please not install the setup, then it goes wrong):









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




1. Go Open up device manager
2. Go under sound,video, and game controllers
3. Find Realtek High Definition Audio
4. Right click and hit update driver
5. Browse my computer for driver software
6. Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer
7. Click Have Disk and hit browse
8. Click on the Realtek HD Audio mod folder and look for win64
9. Click on the HDXRT4 and click ok,
10. Click Next and Yes
After it is done, restart the PC (not necessary, when the PC will, then do it)

You should be good then and also make sure before doing these steps that you have driver enforcement disabled.

3. The next result is, when you successfully will be:

3/1. At S/PDIF you will have the stoneage Dolby Home Theater with DTS Interactive 5.1

3/2. For the first step will not dissappearing.

3/3. Enjoy both.

Good luck and have fun with it! 

P.S:
It works only in windows 10 builds, so upside down not!


----------



## okti (Jan 28, 2020)

Can someone help me with XFI MB5?? Coz i can't run this properly  
(ALC887)


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 28, 2020)

@Jimmy9303 Thanks Jimmy, but that is not I was looking for. I mean do you only modify the "inf" files (or more specifically this line? %MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0*)?*


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 28, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> @Jimmy9303 Thanks Jimmy, but that is not I was looking for. I mean do you only modify the "inf" files (or more specifically this line? %MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0*)?*


I had proved long ago also that too and, but I cannot so quickly explaining. 
Some of may in my mind exists and that I must be again digging. 
I had that Azalia modded in SoundMax with Realtek settings too, but the two didn't worked, because of the unmatching.


----------



## Fonolax (Jan 28, 2020)

Maybe this question is out of topic, maybe not.  I just bought a Sound Blaster Audigy RX 7.1 and the software is HORRIBLE.  If i install this mod would it enable to use the Blaster connect program or just no ?  (the sound of the PCIe sound card is awesome tho)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 29, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8885.1*
NEW DRIVER IMPROVEMENTS AND SOME REQUIREMENTS MEETED





GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Jan 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8885.1*
> NEW DRIVER IMPROVEMENTS AND SOME REQUIREMENTS MEETED
> GO TO 1st PAGE
> ENJOY!!!


Thanks Alan!

May I ask why the download size is drastically reduced this time around?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 29, 2020)

jermando said:


> Thanks Alan!
> 
> May I ask why the download size is drastically reduced this time around?


Because in this case, the APPX packages of the UWP apps (Nahimic 3, Dolby Atmos) are no longer physically present.


----------



## SamuelX (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi Alan! 
I have just installed your newest driver to my XPS 7390, but the Dolby Atmos Application told me having problem to access the driver. Could you tell me how can I fix this?


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi Alan! Welcome back and thanks for the new update! I am experiencing the same issue as SamuelX. Have installed the latest driver pack but the sound driver is not being detected in Win 10. Developer mode is on and previous drivers have been uninstalled as per normal.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 29, 2020)

I will diagnose the problem. I'll get an answer soon.


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 29, 2020)

@Alan Finote Hi Alan, would you like to teach us how to mod drivers and what tools we might need please? I want to learn how you doing it.


----------



## Jankes (Jan 29, 2020)

1) Installed AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL_AE-6.0.8854.1 = device manager shows version 6.0.8849.1, but all good, works great;
2) Installed AAFDrvPackInst-6.0.8885.1 on top of  6.0.8854.1 = ver. unknown in device manager, code 10;
3) Clean install of ver. 6.0.8885.1 = still code 10, device name is not properly detected;
4) Going back to 6.0.8854.1 (6.0.8849.1) = all good

PS.  I needed to use DDU before steps 3 and 4, cause I was getting constant code 10.
PS2. Audio codec: ALC888B/ALC887


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 29, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
VERSION *6.0.8885.1*
NEW FIXES

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi Alan. I just installed the fix and sad to say, the result is still the same for me. Win 10 still does not recognise the driver.

The device cannot start. (code 10)
Sound Blaster Connect 2 also does not start.


----------



## Baks (Jan 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW FIXES


no changes / no sound
I'm trying to instal driver + SB 720, without dolby&namhic (alc892 / asus p8z77-v)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 29, 2020)

Baks said:


> no changes / no sound
> I'm trying to instal driver + SB 720, without dolby&namhic (alc892 / asus p8z77-v)
> View attachment 143546


Do the following:
1 - Go to Device Manager> Sound, Video and Game Controllers and uninstall "AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded", but uncheck the "Delete driver for this device" box before uninstalling.
2 - Restart your PC.
3 - Go back to the Device Manager and click Check for hardware changes "in an icon at the top and see if the driver will work.


It's working normally here.


----------



## SamuelX (Jan 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> VERSION *6.0.8885.1*
> NEW FIXES
> 
> ...


Thanks! After installing the new driver and manually change the driver of my audio card to AAF, I can use Dolby Atmos now!


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 29, 2020)

What is the order for installing DAX2? In the folder there are 3 executable files. Like this:


----------



## ador250 (Jan 29, 2020)

api > update > app @mclaren85


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi Alan. I installed 8885 over 8854 (as opposed to clean install) and everything seems fine now. By the way, does anyone notice how Scout Mode ON or OFF in Sound Blaster Connect 2 doesn't seem to make any difference anymore?


----------



## ador250 (Jan 30, 2020)

@Alan Finote , move ur release to elsewhere..github is taking down this mod drivers under DMCA, they removed my dolby atmos mod


----------



## Baks (Jan 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It's working normally here.



I don't know why it is not working with my pc.
SB says "device not detected"


ador250 said:


> github is taking down this mod drivers under DMCA, they removed my dolby atmos mod


can u share it at another site?
old version "Realtek_UAD_Dolby_ATMOS_Gaming" 8796 works good with w10 1909 (link for 8796)


----------



## Copeland (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi,
I'm trying to update to last version, but can't make it work...
I tryed both from stratch and over previous version.
When I select manually driver in Device Manager, driver 6.0.88.49.1 works, but 6.0.8885.1 shows an error, windows problem during install, code 1
 Realtek ALC255
Thanks!


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Jan 30, 2020)

Ok, now that I just restarted my PC, the drivers are not working anymore. This is what it says in the device manager: A driver (service) for this device has been disabled. An alternative driver may be providing this functionality. (Code 32)


----------



## ador250 (Jan 30, 2020)

dolby atmos new link @Baks


----------



## Baks (Jan 30, 2020)

ador250 said:


> dolby atmos new link @Baks


thx works great


----------



## Gungi (Jan 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Do the following:
> 1 - Go to Device Manager> Sound, Video and Game Controllers and uninstall "AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded", but uncheck the "Delete driver for this device" box before uninstalling.
> 2 - Restart your PC.
> 3 - Go back to the Device Manager and click Check for hardware changes "in an icon at the top and see if the driver will work.
> ...


Hey Alan thanks for your great work through the years   i have tried to get your new driver to work, but i am getting a Errorcode 18 in your utility tool and doesn't seem to get connected to my sound driver?


----------



## afn5454 (Jan 30, 2020)

Same error for me also...


----------



## Gungi (Jan 30, 2020)

Hmm okay I downloadede your 6.0.8848.1 and then installed 6.0.8885.1 FIX without uninstalled the other and now i got sound and sound blaster works but i don't get any software components in my device manager ? and if i look at the driver then it is unknown ?


EDIT: I am so confused now? so i uninstalled 6.0.8885.1 FIX again and this time used DDU too. then i reinstalled 6.0.8848.1 and it is working, but now i have three generic software components? so i dont know that is happing now?


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 30, 2020)

Who ever mod this DAX2 driver, thanks a million. (I guess it is Jimmy) Turned my crappy soundcard into a high-end audio system. Perfect!
@Jimmy9303


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 30, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> Who ever mod this DAX2 driver, thanks a million. (I guess it is Jimmy) Turned my crappy soundcard into a high-end audio system. Perfect!
> @Jimmy9303


It was not my mod 
The credits goes to @Alan Finote or @ador250 or Dj Urko or elsewhere that participated in this involvement. 
I wish really like someday in far future elsetype mod to releasing, but i'm really too faraway from that.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Jan 31, 2020)

Gungi said:


> Hmm okay I downloadede your 6.0.8848.1 and then installed 6.0.8885.1 FIX without uninstalled the other and now i got sound and sound blaster works but i don't get any software components in my device manager ? and if i look at the driver then it is unknown ?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am so confused now? so i uninstalled 6.0.8885.1 FIX again and this time used DDU too. then i reinstalled 6.0.8848.1 and it is working, but now i have three generic software components? so i dont know that is happing now?



I think the drivers are not getting removed properly even after using Revo or DDU. For some reason, traces are left behind and are corrupting any updates we make. Try uninstalling the AAF driver entirely and hold off on installing any Realtek drivers - you'll still see traces of AAF even after.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello colleagues. I found here that the error that results in the driver not working properly is due to a faulty registry entry. It has been removed, I am doing some more tests and will upload after successfully completing them. Thanks for the comprehension.


----------



## Gungi (Jan 31, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> I think the drivers are not getting removed properly even after using Revo or DDU. For some reason, traces are left behind and are corrupting any updates we make. Try uninstalling the AAF driver entirely and hold off on installing any Realtek drivers - you'll still see traces of AAF even after.



Yes that's what I am thinking too. I used DDU again after i uninstalled the driver and also delete folders in program files, programdata, in user folder and used Glary Utilities for cleaning registry. then I installed the Realtek driver from my motherboard website  Realtek V. 6017581 and oddly i got working DTS Connect and DTS UltraPc II, but no Asus Sonic? (I really dont mind that hehe..) I am very confident that i didnt get that before? and Windows 10 grabbed and installed a Creative Technology Software Componet v. 2.0  but i cant find that anywhere?


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Jan 31, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Hello colleagues. I found here that the error that results in the driver not working properly is due to a faulty registry entry. It has been removed, I am doing some more tests and will upload after successfully completing them. Thanks for the comprehension.



Hi Alan. Thank you once again for the great work! Just a little request - are you able to check if the Scout Mode in Sound Blaster Connect 2 is working as intended too please?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 31, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Hi Alan. Thank you once again for the great work! Just a little request - are you able to check if the Scout Mode in Sound Blaster Connect 2 is working as intended too please?


YES.


----------



## Copeland (Jan 31, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Hello colleagues. I found here that the error that results in the driver not working properly is due to a faulty registry entry. It has been removed, I am doing some more tests and will upload after successfully completing them. Thanks for the comprehension.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 31, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
VERSION *6.0.8885.1*
NEW FIXES AND IMPROVEMENTS [FIX 2]

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Copeland (Jan 31, 2020)

uninstalled old version - reboot - installed fix2
device manager shows good version and everything looks fine 
EXCEPT it's not working... no sound
installed dolby atmos and nahimic but not sounf blaster


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Jan 31, 2020)

FIX2 works for me after uninstalling previous version using Revo. Unfortunately, Scout Mode in Sound Blaster Connect 2 still doesn't work for me.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 31, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> FIX2 works for me after uninstalling previous version using Revo. Unfortunately, Scout Mode in Sound Blaster Connect 2 still doesn't work for me.


It's working here.



Copeland said:


> uninstalled old version - reboot - installed fix2
> device manager shows good version and everything looks fine
> EXCEPT it's not working... no sound
> installed dolby atmos and nahimic but not sounf blaster


What happened ?


----------



## Copeland (Jan 31, 2020)

Well, I just dont know :/
I tryed to uninstall again everything, even with force delete all drivers with "driver store explorer" to be shure nothing is left behind. Then ccleaner.
Re install, everything looks ok but I got no sound...
The only thing I can see is realtek is not present in control pannel as it was with previous working version.
Let me know how I can help...

PS: not installing sound blaster is a choice, not a bug

Everytime I uninstall, there is a realtek driver installing itself on windows boot : 6.0.1.8248 and dolby digital plus in control pannel
Maybe my problem has someting to do with that


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 1, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8888.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Copeland (Feb 1, 2020)

News for last version :
Installation ok -  Sound is ok when "windows spacial sound" is activated. Otherwise, chrome get sound, but not vlc.
Downside, nahimic or atmos doesn't work. I mean everything looks there, but activated or not sounds the same. Nahimic was working fine on 8854.1


----------



## gunny2k6 (Feb 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8888.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



install got it to work ... but tried to get Dolby Live to work and nothing i do works ...DTS got it to show up but crashes the realtek panel then no audio at all


----------



## Xeonic (Feb 2, 2020)

Is there a driver for HDAUDIO \ FUNC_01 & VEN_8086 & DEV_2806 & SUBSYS_80860101 & REV_1000 (Intel Display Audio HDMI)?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 2, 2020)

Xeonic said:


> Is there a driver for HDAUDIO \ FUNC_01 & VEN_8086 & DEV_2806 & SUBSYS_80860101 & REV_1000 (Intel Display Audio HDMI)?


There isn't. But APO driver (Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows) can be applied to HDMI endpoints.
Most of the audio enhancers present in this Realtek mod is available there.


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 2, 2020)

Where in can get the Realtek updated driver thanks!!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 5, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8890.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 5, 2020)

Alan EAX effects not working for games with your driver!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 5, 2020)

eH-Sh4dowco said:


> Alan EAX effects not working for games with your driver!


I think EAX depends on ALchemy.
I didn't really include ALchemy in the package.



eH-Sh4dowco said:


> Alan EAX effects not working for games with your driver!


Did you check the "Environment" option in Blaster Connect 2 ? It's working here.


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I think EAX depends on ALchemy.
> I didn't really include ALchemy in the package.
> 
> 
> Did you check the "Environment" option in Blaster Connect 2 ? It's working here.


Yeah, I tried checking the ALchemy and Enviroment options. If i try with the SB X720 driver Mod over the normal Realtek driver it works perfectly!!


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Feb 5, 2020)

That's also what I am experiencing with Scout Mode not working.


----------



## norman1925 (Feb 5, 2020)

thanks a lot for this drivers, is working fine in my windows LTSC 2019.
anyway i have a question related to dts connect and dolby digital live. 
Is there any way that the DTS or DDL always remain active, that it does not turn off when the sound is not playing?
I ask this because in my theater every time the playback stops the light of the DDL or DTS goes out and it takes a few seconds to resume playback again.


----------



## {THE GHOST} (Feb 5, 2020)

great work man, could u include DTS X for headphones in the win 10 latest version ? or how can i open the app because i cant see it anywhere


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 5, 2020)

{THE GHOST} said:


> great work man, could u include DTS X for headphones in the win 10 latest version ? or how can i open the app because i cant see it anywhere


If you haven't found the Dolby Atmos and / or Nahimic apps, follow the links below:

Nahimic 3
Dolby Atmos


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 5, 2020)

@Alan Finote Links are not working says "about:blank#blocked"


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 5, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> @Alan Finote Links are not working says "about:blank#blocked"


Please try in another browser.
App links updated.


----------



## {THE GHOST} (Feb 6, 2020)

@Alan Finote Dts X app has way better surround sound quality and reality in games in comparison with nahimic or dolby atmos, so could you please include it in the
future, i mean the one below .
or the one u included in win 7 is the same??


----------



## Bronan (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh man i am so happy that i found this modded sound wonder.
I have allways been sad about the crappy sound coming from the speakers while i have a very good set.
A few seconds after the install of this, the sound already improved enormous.
Then i started fiddling with the settings and the sound on my very good boxes instant went to the next level.
I bought a few days ago a new headset from anker the soundcore (BT and normal audio) which support 24 bit audio and poof i am instant hearing sounds so realistic that its almost if you are at that concert or in games like your there. Including 3d effects when i turn the character the sound instant comes from the source. This is a impressive result.


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 6, 2020)

I think we should also discuss which headphone to buy because these good softwares requires good hardware


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 6, 2020)

norman1925 said:


> thanks a lot for this drivers, is working fine in my windows LTSC 2019.
> anyway i have a question related to dts connect and dolby digital live.
> Is there any way that the DTS or DDL always remain active, that it does not turn off when the sound is not playing?
> I ask this because in my theater every time the playback stops the light of the DDL or DTS goes out and it takes a few seconds to resume playback again.


1. Install Virtual Audio Cable.
2. Open Sound Control Panel.
3. Go to recording tab and open Cable Output.



4. Go to Listen tab. Configure as shown.



5. Check whether your default playback device remains the one you usually use.

What this procedure does: It plays silence in the system always. As something is playing, DDL remains active.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 6, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8892.1*
NEW FIXES.

*""Dear colleagues,
It was detected here that the bus driver information file has a missing section, preventing it from being installed on multiple computers. Therefore, I will resend a new installer package with the bug fixed. Thanks for the comprehension.""* -> Driver Updated. Bug Fixed.

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Feb 7, 2020)

All features working as intended in this latest one! Even previous issues with SB Connect are now fixed. Thanks champ!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 7, 2020)

Colleagues,
I am making aesthetic changes to the installation interface. What do you think ?


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Feb 7, 2020)

Does it switch depending on whether windows is set to light mode or dark mode?


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 7, 2020)

@Alan Finote Does it work for Windows 7 64 bit also?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 7, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> @Alan Finote Does it work for Windows 7 64 bit also?


YES



MasterBeiShen said:


> Does it switch depending on whether windows is set to light mode or dark mode?


I found a way to do this here, but it depends on your adjustment. Seen this adjustment exists for the apps and the system, separately.


----------



## Baks (Feb 7, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I am making aesthetic changes to the installation interface. What do you think ?



got this error when i tried to install driver + sb720 only, than it freeze installer
* List index out of bounds (17)*


----------



## ToniM_8 (Feb 8, 2020)

me too


----------



## Bronan (Feb 8, 2020)

Regarding the new interface i like the easy selecting choices.
I have reinstalled the driver with developers option for win 10 and its back alive.

My system also had the dark mode but i switched back to white and now am using the day and night time dimmer option, i set it to after the sun goes down it start to go to a much lower intensity.
But using you own time scheme is ofcourse possible or even make it permanent.


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 8, 2020)

Why sound effects not work in Open Broadcaster Software? I use VLC Plugin.
Need special driver for this...
Alan Finotty - You can make driver for this? Please.
Thanks for hard work


----------



## happy2 (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a GIGABYTE Z390 AORUS Elite motherboard, and the Realtek R2.82 (sorry if that's not 100% correct, I didn't doublecheck the name of driver) Software/Driver installation did NOT work for my card. I tried doing it legitimately by uninstalling all Realtek drivers from Device Manager and installing it clean.

I was wondering, can anybody help me get DTS working for my Z390 Elite? I have posted a picture of the driver that I have installed that comes from the GIGABYTE support page. It is called mb_driver_612_realtekdch_6.0.8854.1

I would love to hear my music or game with DTS. Sorry I am not as computer-savvy as most of you.


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 9, 2020)

No sound at all with the latest driver with Win7 and Realtek 1150


----------



## Mircosfot (Feb 10, 2020)

happy2 said:


> I have a GIGABYTE Z390 AORUS Elite motherboard, and the Realtek R2.82 (sorry if that's not 100% correct, I didn't doublecheck the name of driver) Software/Driver installation did NOT work for my card. I tried doing it legitimately by uninstalling all Realtek drivers from Device Manager and installing it clean.
> 
> I was wondering, can anybody help me get DTS working for my Z390 Elite? I have posted a picture of the driver that I have installed that comes from the GIGABYTE support page. It is called mb_driver_612_realtekdch_6.0.8854.1
> 
> I would love to hear my music or game with DTS. Sorry I am not as computer-savvy as most of you.



Use the tool ''Realtek Audio Device Tweak'' and set it up like on first page'' Spoiler: How to activate DTS'' 

it works great!


----------



## happy2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Mircosfot said:


> Use the tool ''Realtek Audio Device Tweak'' and set it up like on first page'' Spoiler: How to activate DTS''
> 
> it works great!



I actually tried the step you told me to the key and now I am not getting any audio out of that device driver.

Is there a button or a command in "Realtek Audio Device Tweak" to set all settings back to default so I don't have to reinstall drivers all the time?

Also, after manually uninstalling my realtek drivers and your device tweak drivers, along with deleting the Realtek folder in my Program Files, by using a tool called UltraSearch, and then manually installing my GIGABYTE Realtek drivers (the 2-restart install process). I was able to restore my audio working 100% under "Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio).





Here's a picture of my current Realtek Audio Console available under Microsoft Store which I hope can be a replacement for my Realtek HD Audio Manager because my gigabyte mobo doesn't like the manager 





From here on I am scared of trying anything because I dont want to start over again, but if you clarify and help me I will be willing to move on especially because it might help someone else here with my mobo or my problem.

So I clicked the SPOILER under DTS Interactive on page one.

If I install the Modded/Tweaked drivers you made, plus ran the Custom Platform tweak, I can get DTS in the Audio Console?

I have another question, do I press Save with the bottom tab on "Customized" or "Dump File Simulation". Because last time I ran it as shown and I had broken my sound all-together.

Thanks very eager to hear a response.

-------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: AFTER Trying to patch DTS with Realtek Audio Device Tweak I was not able to get DTS with the Realtek Audio Console OR the Dolby ATMOS app.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 10, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8894.1*
NEW IMPROVEMENTS
*
 ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Mircosfot (Feb 10, 2020)

happy2 said:


> I actually tried the step you told me to the key and now I am not getting any audio out of that device driver.
> 
> Is there a button or a command in "Realtek Audio Device Tweak" to set all settings back to default so I don't have to reinstall drivers all the time?
> 
> ...




There is something wrong, my S/PDIF called like this:




Y u usin different driver?
PLS uninstall ur old driver with DriverSweeper and than install Alans driver. After that use the tool to get DTS, reboot, done!


----------



## Netmeister (Feb 10, 2020)

Man, I'm just about at my wits ends with all this. Really hoping someone has a suggestion as I've tried just about everything. All I want is to activate DDL on my new Asus Prime X570-P motherboard. I got the patch method to work with my old Gigabyte board, but no matter what I try I cannot get DDL to show up and I'm running on about 10 hours at this point I'd guess.

Tried these drivers multiple times, being sure to follow the removal and installation instructions to a tee. Also tried the older method of picking up R2.72 - R2.81 drivers and patching them with no luck. The latter method never actually installs the realtek audio manager either for some reason, where it used to with my old system.

Audio codec on this board is apparently S1200A (not sure if that's the same as ALC1200, which is apparently supported here) so maybe it doesn't work with that? Tried the test utility about 10 times and it never works. I DID manage to get DTS to show up with the utility, but when trying it in Witcher 3 the audio is pretty messed up and doesn't work properly from all channels.

Unless someone has any other suggestions I think I may just have to pick a sound card up, but I don't really want to just for DD over SDPIF if I can help it.

P.S. I'm not blaming the drivers at all here by the way. Just hoping for something that works with my system.


----------



## happy2 (Feb 10, 2020)

How do I get my sound drivers to say High Definition Audio Drivers instead of Realtek(R)? I have the option: Device Installation Settings and choose *‘No (your device might not work as expected)’ *

Can I just uninstall everything and then run in safe mode and use DDU and then install the driver pack in Safe Mode with no Networking? Will that bypass the Realtek driver swap?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 10, 2020)

Mircosfot said:


> There is something wrong, my S/PDIF called like this:
> View attachment 144491
> 
> Y u usin different driver?
> PLS uninstall ur old driver with DriverSweeper and than install Alans driver. After that use the tool to get DTS, reboot, done!


This is normal! In the information file, I changed the names of some interfaces.


----------



## Netmeister (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi Alan, just referencing my post above, do you know if your modded drivers should work with the S1200A audio codec? Thanks so much.


----------



## happy2 (Feb 10, 2020)

This worked PERFECTLY for me. Thank you so much. I didn't even know that I could get Atmos to work on my cheap Logitech's. I will be donating for you. Thanks.


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 10, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8894.1*
> NEW IMPROVEMENTS
> 
> ...




Can't see Realtek Control panel and SB Connect says Your Audio Device cannot be detected. Win 7 and Realtek 1150


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 10, 2020)

Netmeister said:


> Hi Alan, just referencing my post above, do you know if your modded drivers should work with the S1200A audio codec? Thanks so much.


I believe so. There is compatibility with ALL Realtek audio chips.


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8894.1*
> NEW IMPROVEMENTS
> 
> ...


Realtek control panel Not working Win 7 and SB Connect Device Not Detected


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 11, 2020)

eH-Sh4dowco said:


> Realtek control panel Not working Win 7 and SB Connect Device Not Detected


I'll find out.


----------



## misscarol (Feb 11, 2020)

hey @Alan Finote, i just wanted to say thanks for this i found your great mod searching for another thing i'm glad that the google got confused lol, working great here for gaming, music and movie (basically everything) on w10 1909 using for days working perfectly without bugs. E o mais legal é que você é brasileiro as vezes esse país me surpreende kkkkkk eu nem sabia que eu ia conseguir instalar isso mas você fez um instalador tão organizado que qualquer um consegue utilizar independente do conhecimento em pc e olha que nem formatar pc eu sei. I might be considered leecher here so i apologize i just came here for your work tho lol i will keep following from your github page. (I dunno if i can post this here so apologize in advance)


----------



## Mircosfot (Feb 11, 2020)

today i installed the new one and my microfon is to quiet. i think the ampifilifer isnt working or something like that. is there a way to get ur driver 100% uninstalled? i think some setting will be saved by windows. everytime i use DDU and than DriverSweeper. i think this isnt enough


----------



## Netmeister (Feb 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I believe so. There is compatibility with ALL Realtek audio chips.



Ok yesterday a previous version of your mod installed the HD audio manager and I could get DTS to show up (though it was only 2 channels in Witcher 3). Today with the latest version I don't get the audio manager and I can't get DDL or DTS to show using the device tweak utility.

Any ideas what the problem could be? I feel like I'm doing everything to uninstall previous versions (using IObit) and checking driver folders so it's a clean install. Any obvious things to check?


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello to all.
Alan please make mod driver for Open Broadcaster Studio!
Thanks for you hard work!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 11, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8895.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Mircosfot (Feb 11, 2020)

since the past 3 of ur drivers i got this error. after a restart all looks fine


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 11, 2020)

Mircosfot said:


> since the past 3 of ur drivers i got this error. after a restart all looks fine


This problem is strange, but I will try to solve it.
In the next update, I will change the line of code for these installation arguments.


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8895.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



Thanks Alan. Issues solved with Win 7 SBConnect 2 and Realtek control panel?



Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8895.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...


Same issue No Rltk Control Panel and SB Connect device not detected with Win 7


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 12, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> This problem is strange, but I will try to solve it.
> In the next update, I will change the line of code for these installation arguments.


Hello.
Please create mod driver for Open Broadcaster Software.
Thanks


----------



## ingaos (Feb 12, 2020)

when i install i get always this error ( on image) i uninstalled my old driver make a rgistry clean driver clean and nothing same error thanks for help


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 13, 2020)

ingaos said:


> when i install i get always this error ( on image) i uninstalled my old driver make a rgistry clean driver clean and nothing same error thanks for help


Press WinKey + R in your keyboard ,execute this Command:
*cmd /c reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}_is1 /f*
and retry.


----------



## ingaos (Feb 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Press WinKey + R in your keyboard ,execute this Command:
> *cmd /c reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}_is1 /f*
> and retry.


 my old driver is the ultimate not AAF driver, i run the command but i still get the same error


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 13, 2020)

@ingaos 
Open REGEDIT and check this path: *"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall"*
Check if there is a key *"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}_is1"*
If it exists, delete it.

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8896.1*
NEW FIXES

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## hearnia_2k (Feb 13, 2020)

Just like *eH-Sh4dowco* I don't get the Realtek Audio Console, and the Sound Blaster Connect app says no device is found. I have an Asrock Z390 Phantom ITX, and it has an ALC1220, the drivers install and show in device manager properly. However, I am running Windows 10 Pro, not Windows 7.

Edit: I tried both *6.0.8896.1* anf *6.0.8895.1*

My device ID is:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_18492220&REV_1001


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 13, 2020)

@hearnia_2k
Open Realtek Audio Device Tweak on your Desktop and click on the button marked in the photo to see if the Realtek Manager opens.




Then, click on the bottom Driver Policy tab and, in the list on the left, check "DrvCtrl40".
Click Save to save your changes, restart your PC and see if it worked.


----------



## hearnia_2k (Feb 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> @hearnia_2k
> Open Realtek Audio Device Tweak on your Desktop and click on the button marked in the photo to see if the Realtek Manager opens.
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing, unfortunately.  When I clicked to save the red text, 'Has RTKHDAUD.DAT' started to flash.









If you have any ideas, I am happy to test!  Thanks for the efforts on these drivers!

I did check in C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock where I only see one file: CTLNBK2HX2.kga

Thanks.


----------



## F4st1DiO (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi Alan & Forum.
First of all: thank you for this really hard work!
2nd... I'm trying to read all this long thread, but I'm feeling lost because of the lack of a guide. Can someone help me?
Here's my situation:

Brand new build: Mobo is MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon.
Output is Logitech z906 via Toslink (so I use the SPDIF interface).

I uninstalled the factory driver and installed your "package". Now I have audio working, Nahimic App and Dolby Atmos installed, but I don't have a Realtek Console where I can put my dirty hands.
The goal is to enable DTS on SPDIF and allow my Z906 to work in true surround. If I dig into the SPDIF properties, under advanced, I have only 2 channels choices... apart for "DTS Interactive (Surround 5.1)" that return me an error if selected.

I already used the Realtek Audio Device Tweaker to enable DTS as per first post.
Many thanks to those who will help me.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 13, 2020)

hearnia_2k said:


> Same thing, unfortunately.  When I clicked to save the red text, 'Has RTKHDAUD.DAT' started to flash.
> 
> View attachment 144751
> 
> ...


Check just one thing: Open REGEDIT, press Ctrl + F on your keyboard and search for "MBAPO264.dll" and "MBAPO232.dll" and see if they are found.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Feb 13, 2020)

Installed 8896, but no audio was coming out my headphones or speakers whatsoever. Uninstalled and went back to 8895, but now no matter how many times I try, I keep getting "list index out of bounds (17)" error message. Unable to install any drivers at all now.


----------



## hearnia_2k (Feb 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Check just one thing: Open REGEDIT, press Ctrl + F on your keyboard and search for "MBAPO264.dll" and "MBAPO232.dll" and see if they are found.



Yep, I found the ifrst one in:

Computer\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}\InProcServer32
Computer\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}\InProcServer32
Computer\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}\InProcServer32
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}\InProcServer32
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}\InProcServer32
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}\InProcServer32
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\PnpLockdownFiles\%SystemRoot%/System32/MBAPO264.dll
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\PnpLockdownFiles\%SystemRoot%/System32/MBAPO264.dll

Found the second one in:

Computer\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WOW6432Node\CLSID\{d0d09f5b-08dd-4619-aa88-dc9cd2e794d1}\InProcServer32
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\WOW6432Node\CLSID\{d0d09f5b-08dd-4619-aa88-dc9cd2e794d1}\InProcServer32
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\PnpLockdownFiles\%SystemRoot%/SysWOW64/MBAPO232.dll
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{d0d09f5b-08dd-4619-aa88-dc9cd2e794d1}\InProcServer32
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\PnpLockdownFiles\%SystemRoot%/SysWOW64/MBAPO232.dll

Thanks for the help!

Should I delete these keys and try again?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 13, 2020)

hearnia_2k said:


> Should I delete these keys and try again?


It is not necessary.

I am checking the code line of the installer script.


----------



## ingaos (Feb 14, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> @ingaos
> Open REGEDIT and check this path: *"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall"*
> Check if there is a key *"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}_is1"*
> If it exists, delete it.
> ...


it work thanks

the Sound Blaster Connect app says no device is found


----------



## afn5454 (Feb 14, 2020)

on *6.0.8896.1* version no control panel on notific or program files,atmos and nahic not work, both unsupported driver .
mb- gig z97d3h
os-wi10 19H2


----------



## Bronan (Feb 14, 2020)

I lost my license on my uninstaller program so residu seems almost allways to happen, at least many folders, registry keys and stray files are left behind.
Funny enough the registry cleaners i used / tried never delete these dead keys in most cases
This latest version installed pretty easy, and instant worked perfect 
Again thank you for your insane good work


----------



## jiunshi (Feb 15, 2020)

I installed
6.0.8769.1
6.0.1.8639
2019_03_01
Three versions, but do not start
Can't remove extra drivers
Please help me, thanks
Maybe the relationship of position 0 (internal HD audio bus)?


----------



## jiunshi (Feb 15, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Google Translate:
> I installed
> 6.0.8769.1
> 6.0.1.8639
> ...



Thanks i have corrected


----------



## ador250 (Feb 15, 2020)

Open CMD as administrator, type this -



> pnputil /enum-drivers



This will show all installed driver in ur system. Find the realtek audio driver related oem**.inf file (There could be multiple of them as u say 3 r already in ur system). Uninstall those oem**.inf drivers one by one by following this command-



> pnputil /delete-driver oem**.inf /force



** = respected oem driver numbers that r related to realtek, uninstall all of them then restart ur PC. @jiunshi


----------



## nodymoha (Feb 15, 2020)

I installed the latest driver but struggled with another different problem.

I am using a laptop that has 4 audio input/output ports (ALC898), one of them supports 2in1 (Headphones + SPDIF).

My problem is with the 2in1 port. Now it won't work as a normal 3.5 headphone port. It doesn't even recognize if I plugged a cable or not. Now it only says Analog Jack, previously there was another line that has 3.5 jack audio (i can't remember it exactly, but I do remember that it has 3.5)  
Although the same port works as a SPDIF port without any problem.

So, how can I get it to work again?


----------



## jiunshi (Feb 15, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Open CMD as administrator, type this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, it's finally solved
thank you very much
Can continue to test dts5.1 and dobly
Thank you very much very useful
love you


----------



## Neoony (Feb 15, 2020)

I updated from AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL_AE-6.0.8854.1_2 to AAFDrvPackInst-6.0.8892.1
And since then my DD 5.1 option is gone.

The fix from first page only works for DTS, but DTS seems to sound horribly on windows level. For example youtube only plays from center speaker and sounds very low quality.

I also did a clean install to latest release AAFDrvPackInst_HDA-6.0.8896.1.exe but no joy. (for some reason the fix was already applied, so I guess it wasnt very clean install...uninstaller doesnt do a very good job and there are tons of leftovers)



http://imgur.com/ZjqO5m5


DD 5.1 worked fine for me with AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL_AE-6.0.8854.1_2, but now even downgrading to that version does not give the option back.

Any idea how to get it back?

Its the main reason why I use this modded driver.

I also posted this on Github https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAFRealtekMod/issues/17

EDIT:
Actually correction, now I get the weird sound from only Center speaker with low quality even with the 2 channel option.
Something is very messed up. 

EDIT2:
Ok, strange.

I have now installed the generic latest drivers from here: https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release/releases

8895_FF00_PG475_Win10_RS5_19H1_X64_WHQL.zip

Without uninstalling the modded driver.
The installation uninstalled something (realtek driver), then rebooted and then installed the generic driver.

Now I can see the DD 5.1 option. But its not the modded driver.



http://imgur.com/HGtxlt4


Sound works fine, no more low quality center speaker only sound.

I guess I will leave it at that, for the moment.


----------



## Bronan (Feb 15, 2020)

Its clear that alot of residu from previous installations has filled our systems.
But i did not read the warnings on the forum and did simply downloaded the latest driver and installed it which ofcourse ended in tragedy.
Somehow windows does allways leave some stuff behind and makes a mess of uninstalls, probably often also because we install programs which do things we want but often has some minimal errors in the cleaning/removal procedure.
I found to have 4 different versions left some parts in the system, especially in the driver maps. If you look back in this thread you can read how to clean the residu of old driver files.
This only does clean the OEMxx.inf files but it helps to prevent loading wrong files or info.
I actually have re-done my installation twice because i had weird problems like you.
So just go back a bit in the thread and read the solutions.
Simple explaination for the OEMxx.inf names you see the list with all files present with different numbers you have to keep that list so open another instance of the admin command prompt and use the second command for example you see a oem6.inf or oem45.inf to clean them you have todo the command for each name example : pnputil /delete-driver oem6.inf /force.
And ofcourse for the next  you use oem45.inf and so on
Make sure you uninstall every version if they are still installed and see the part about removing registry keys, now i miss my old uninstaller program which allways made sure such residu got really cleared from my systems. Last tip you only delete the files made by alan


----------



## max_clif (Feb 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8895.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



If i use APODriver on this and tried to add Dolby Theater V4 feature, will your drive have Dolby Theater v4 in it?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 15, 2020)

max_clif said:


> If i use APODriver on this and tried to add Dolby Theater V4 feature, will your drive have Dolby Theater v4 in it?


Yes. But, if you are using Windows 10, this package already has Dolby Atmos.


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes. But, if you are using Windows 10, this package already has Dolby Atmos.


Hello Alan. Please make mod drivers for streaming video and audio.
Thanks


----------



## robnitro (Feb 15, 2020)

Update, ran tweaking.com app to fix permissions of registry filesystem etc,
Now it works fine.  But on my other pc first install gave sb connect not detecting device. 
Also, sb connect surround really sucks if you have a center channel, i had to turn off the center channel to make sound better from stereo sources expanded to surround (w sbconnect)

8896.1  win10 x64  on realtek alc1220 on asrock z390 extreme 4 motherboard.
Thanks for this but I'm having an issue during install, stuck at "installing realtek extension"
With drvinst.exe using cpu and not doing anything.
If I kill the drvinst.exe, it continues and I have sound but sb connect complains device not found?

from event viewer 'system'  event id 219
The driver \Driver\AAFBus64 failed to load for the device PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAF0&SUBSYS_AAF0148C&REV_00\4&c47d4c6&0&0108.


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 16, 2020)

Is there any fix for Realtek manager and SB Connect 2 in Windows 7?


----------



## robnitro (Feb 16, 2020)

eH-Sh4dowco said:


> Is there any fix for Realtek manager and SB Connect 2 in Windows 7?


What issue ?  I have it working after 2 uninstall, reinstalls
If you're talking about the start menu shortcuts, yeah I don't understand that crap... why would it sometimes not get created? no clue


----------



## ingaos (Feb 16, 2020)

i have a problem with sound blaster connect 2


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 16, 2020)

robnitro said:


> What issue ?  I have it working after 2 uninstall, reinstalls
> If you're talking about the start menu shortcuts, yeah I don't understand that crap... why would it sometimes not get created? no clue


Whats is your OS?? I tried uninstalling and cleaning the driver. I'm not talking about start menu Realtek manager doesn't launch and SB Connect says Device not detected I strongly recommend  you read the previous forums to understand the issue.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Feb 16, 2020)

eH-Sh4dowco said:


> Whats is your OS?? I tried uninstalling and cleaning the driver. I'm not talking about start menu Realtek manager doesn't launch and SB Connect says Device not detected I strongly recommend  you read the previous forums to understand the issue.



I found this happening to me once too. Go to Device Manager and you'll see you might have to reinstall the driver from there.


----------



## ador250 (Feb 16, 2020)

I have made Realtek UAD drivers with all creative legacy products such as THX, Cinema, X-fi. If anyone interested u can try them *Download Here*


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 16, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> I found this happening to me once too. Go to Device Manager and you'll see you might have to reinstall the driver from there.


You have Windows 7. Really ? Install over and over from device manager?



ador250 said:


> I have made Realtek UAD drivers with all creative legacy products such as THX, Cinema, X-fi. If anyone interested u can try them *Download Here*



It's compatible with Win 7?


----------



## ador250 (Feb 16, 2020)

eH-Sh4dowco said:


> You have Windows 7. Really ? Install over and over from device manager?
> 
> 
> 
> It's compatible with Win 7?



Nope, only windows 10. For windows 7 *Try this** @eH-Sh4dowco *


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 16, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Nope, only windows 10. For windows 7 *Try this** @eH-Sh4dowco *


It worked!!! Thank you so much @*ador250 * I'm so happy now, finally I'm getting EAX X-Fi Patch Effects over Unreal Tournament 2004 and real SB Connect effects!! Thanks again  Bro


----------



## max_clif (Feb 17, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes. But, if you are using Windows 10, this package already has Dolby Atmos.



Yes I can unlock dolby theater 4 (which is great!), but nahimic and atmos doesnt work.  It just closes right away when I try to open  the application.  I tried reinstalling around 5x and still the same result   Creative seems to work though


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 17, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8898.1*
NEW FIXES AND CHANGES
REUPLOADED

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## max_clif (Feb 17, 2020)

thanks - i still couldnt get ATMOS or Nahimic to run on my ALC892 

And this version doesnt have Dolby Theater 4 build into it


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 17, 2020)

max_clif said:


> thanks - i still couldnt get ATMOS or Nahimic to run on my ALC892
> 
> And this version doesnt have Dolby Theater 4 build into it


Please check if the standard Realtek effects work in Realtek Audio Manager. (Equalizer, Room Correction, etc.)


----------



## max_clif (Feb 17, 2020)

the effects for AAFDrvPackInst_HDA-6.0.8898.1 are there, but it seems movies and music doesnt play at all (either no sound or an error in playback module in foobar2000).  Neither nahimic or creative will run.

Going back to AAFDrvPackInst_HDA-6.0.8896.1 i am now unable to enable Dolby theater 4.  The page for the dolby is now blank with an error


----------



## Copeland (Feb 17, 2020)

Installed and nothig works :/


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 17, 2020)

@eH-Sh4dowco
I apologize in advance for the inconvenience and for my driver package not working with you. But I checked here and found the problem. This is not a bad driver, but because driver version 6.0.8881.1 is the latest version of the Realtek driver that is still compatible with Windows 7, this means that versions released higher than this will not automatically receive support for Windows 7.


----------



## norman1925 (Feb 17, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Install Virtual Audio Cable.
> 2. Open Sound Control Panel.
> 3. Go to recording tab and open Cable Output.
> View attachment 144186
> ...


Thx A lot man works perfect!!! now DTS or DDL is always on



Neoony said:


> I updated from AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL_AE-6.0.8854.1_2 to AAFDrvPackInst-6.0.8892.1
> And since then my DD 5.1 option is gone.
> 
> The fix from first page only works for DTS, but DTS seems to sound horribly on windows level. For example youtube only plays from center speaker and sounds very low quality.
> ...


i have the same thing.  I was already going crazy with this difference in the audio "I thought it was my ears that were failing "
after dealing which some older driver, i get a working one: 


			https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAFRealtekMod/releases/download/6.0.8835.1/AAFDrvInst_HDA_ALL_PCEE4_DDP_ATM-6.0.8835.1.exe
		

working fine no more ugly sound.
but your solution is better!!!
thx


----------



## slayer23 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi all, i am actually using Alan's realtek and everything works well (using Optical to my HTIB).  I also used Apo to unlock Dolby Digital on my Nvidia HDMI audio cable.  From your experience guys what would be the best (DTS Interractive 5.1 on the Optical or Dolby Digital on the HDMI)?
I hope this question was not asked before.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 18, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> Hi all, i am actually using Alan's realtek and everything works well (using Optical to my HTIB).  I also used Apo to unlock Dolby Digital on my Nvidia HDMI audio cable.  From your experience guys what would be the best (DTS Interractive 5.1 on the Optical or Dolby Digital on the HDMI)?
> I hope this question was not asked before.


Uncompressed 5.1 on HDMI, if supported. Else, DTS Connect APO on Nvidia HDMI.
What HTIB are you using?


----------



## Mircosfot (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi, this supports NVIDIA via HDMI: https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/ans...ch-hdmi-audio-formats-do-nvidia-gpus-support?  But Dolby Atmos and DTS:X isnt working yet, this will be come back with the *windows update* *20H1*


----------



## slayer23 (Feb 18, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Uncompressed 5.1 on HDMI, if supported. Else, DTS Connect APO on Nvidia HDMI.
> What HTIB are you using?



It is a LG BH7420.  From windows it is only detected as a Stereo receiver (not surprising for a HTIB) so not sure how i can achieve Uncompressed 5.1 (just leave it as 2ch 24bits 96kHz ?)  So far i only found out how to enable Dolby digital, not much information about unlocking other compression technologies.



Mircosfot said:


> Hi, this supports NVIDIA via HDMI: https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2796/~/which-hdmi-audio-formats-do-nvidia-gpus-support?  But Dolby Atmos and DTS:X isnt working yet, this will be come back with the *windows update* *20H1*



Thanks for the information.  My sound system is kinda old so it only supports Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS and DTS-HD.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 18, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> It is a LG BH7420.  From windows it is only detected as a Stereo receiver (not surprising for a HTIB) so not sure how i can achieve Uncompressed 5.1 (just leave it as 2ch 24bits 96kHz ?)  So far i only found out how to enable Dolby digital, not much information about unlocking other compression technologies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information.  My sound system is kinda old so it only supports Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS and DTS-HD.





Click Configure speakers in sound control panel, right-clicking audio endpoint.
You should get 5.1, 7.1.
I would not recommend you do so if the main usage of the system is movie playback; bitstreaming is better in such cases.


----------



## afn5454 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 18, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8899.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## slayer23 (Feb 18, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> View attachment 145180
> Click Configure speakers in sound control panel, right-clicking audio endpoint.
> You should get 5.1, 7.1.
> I would not recommend you do so if the main usage of the system is movie playback; bitstreaming is better in such cases.



That's the thing, i only see 2 speakers configuration at that section, i spent the last few years trying to figure out ways to overcome this problem and force a 5.1 channel configuration and ended up abandoning this idea (looks like it is a common downside of HTIB systems).

Thanks for the hint though ! Much appreciated


----------



## afn5454 (Feb 18, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8899.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...


everything working fine.thnxx for this release..

ng


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Feb 18, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> @eH-Sh4dowco
> I apologize in advance for the inconvenience and for my driver package not working with you. But I checked here and found the problem. This is not a bad driver, but because driver version 6.0.8881.1 is the latest version of the Realtek driver that is still compatible with Windows 7, this means that versions released higher than this will not automatically receive support for Windows 7.



Thanks Alan, the latest Driver that worked fine is the version 6.0.8890.1. I have a question what is the best version of Windows to improve the sound quality 8.1 or 10? Thanks for your support.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Alan. Just installed 8899 and the Realtek Audio Manager does not start automatically anymore. I have to manually open RtkNGUI64 to be able to start the service. Any ideas on how I can adjust this to autorun on boot?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 18, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Hi Alan. Just installed 8899 and the Realtek Audio Manager does not start automatically anymore. I have to manually open RtkNGUI64 to be able to start the service. Any ideas on how I can adjust this to autorun on boot?


To resolve this, just apply this command:
*cmd /c reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /f /v RtHDVCpl /t REG_SZ /d "\"%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe\" -s*



eH-Sh4dowco said:


> Thanks Alan, the latest Driver that worked fine is the version 6.0.8890.1. I have a question what is the best version of Windows to improve the sound quality 8.1 or 10? Thanks for your support.


I recommend Windows 10 for you.


----------



## max_clif (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks alan!  I still cant get nahimic to run - nahimic just closes when i run it.  Any ideas how to fix this?  Creative runs but none of the settings seem to have any effect.  Weird.

Windows Version 10.0.17763.1039
ALC892


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Feb 19, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> To resolve this, just apply this command:
> *cmd /c reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /f /v RtHDVCpl /t REG_SZ /d "\"%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe\" -s*



I ran this twice but it does nothing for me.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 19, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> I ran this twice but it does nothing for me.



Open REGEDIT, navigate to "*HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run*", create a *REG_SZ* value with the name "*RtHDVCpl*" and in the value data enter the path with the quotation marks: *"%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" -s*


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Feb 19, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Open REGEDIT, navigate to "*HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run*", create a *REG_SZ* value with the name "*RtHDVCpl*" and in the value data enter the path with the quotation marks: *"%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" -s*



There was already such an entry in there. I tried to delete it and make a new one but still nothing happens. If it helps, Sound Blaster Connect starts without any problems.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 19, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> There was already such an entry in there. I tried to delete it and make a new one but still nothing happens. If it helps, Sound Blaster Connect starts without any problems.


Replace "RAVCpl64.exe" with "RtkNGUI64.exe".


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes it works now! Thank you!


----------



## TheBrandon (Feb 20, 2020)

This seems super cool. Are there any instructions though?  I installed newest version but initially only saw Creative panel on reboot and it showed not recognizing setup or something in the bottom left of the panel.  I just took the defaults on install.  I have an AMD board with Realtek 1220-VB optical out to my DAC. What am I missing?  I opened the Driver Test Utility where I had a flashing red message on the left side next to a green one and followed instructions for the PCI and Verb VID, saved, restarted but the Creative Panel popped back up.  I uninstalled and tried again without the Creative option with no luck. My device shows  Realtek Digital Output if that helps.  Thank you!!

Edit: Win 10 64 1909.  Realtek Drivers 6.0.8854.1


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 20, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8900.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## TheBrandon (Feb 20, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8900.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



Amazing work Alan. I worked on this last night for several hours and did not have much luck.  Is there a summary on getting this to work?

I believe I need to,

Remove my current RealTek drivers from Device manager, reboot. 
Install your driver (I am not running Intel at all, does this change what I should install as part of the driver installation?).
Not sure what happens after that.  I've seen some APO Drivers documentation, Audio Enhancer Downloads and made note of various instances people were sharing fixes for issues I could see.

I am hoping to try Dolby Atmos Gaming and Nahimic 3.  What are the steps after the driver install?  Thank you kindly! 

It makes me extremely proud of people who put this type of time and effort for the benefit and joy of others. What a great human being!!


----------



## robnitro (Feb 20, 2020)

UPDATE:  OK after running tweaking.com AGAIN, I clicked update driver for the AAF audio driver, picked aaf and this time it installed quickly instead of sitting there and timing out.  I really started to hate windows 10 since april or so.  They started to mess things up and even event viewer has become useless.  If I wanted this crap, I'd get a MAC lol

Uninstalled the version 3 ones ago (which I was using that I got to work).
Rebooted
UGH once again it's stuck drvinst.exe  "Installing realtek extension"
What causes this?  I don't want to have to run the tweaking.com program again to reset registry permissions, but really if this is going to be every update, can there be an installer that updates instead of causes this again??

Had to remove them manually, reboot.
Installed fine.
But ARGGHHHH  Sb Connect is complaining device not found.  This windows 10 driver system is such garbage!

Now again, after removal and reboot its STUCK at installing realtek extension, and the other drivers.  Why does drvinst.exe  hold up like this???   DDU doesn't help this either.

I'm so sick of this, no messages or warnings in event viewer.  What the heck can we do in this case when there's no actual error?  I get so frustrated at this garbage OS, but the alternatives aren't much better either.




Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8900.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...


----------



## TheBrandon (Feb 20, 2020)

Can someone please lend me a hand?  Installed newest driver AAF from today showing in device manager.  I have FX Configurator but I have no idea what to do next.  I am hoping to try Dolby Atmos Gaming and Nahimic 3.  Sorry to be a pain. I have about about 8 hours into this and not making any progress.


----------



## max_clif (Feb 21, 2020)

i installed the AAFDrvPackInst_HDA-6.0.8900.1 drivers but am missing 5.1 channels - only have 2 channels.





How do i fix this??
Specificiations:
Windows 10 [Version 10.0.17763.1039] x64
ALC892


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 21, 2020)

max_clif said:


> i installed the AAFDrvPackInst_HDA-6.0.8900.1 drivers but am missing 5.1 channels - only have 2 channels.
> 
> View attachment 145458
> 
> ...


Follow the instructions in the spoilers on the first page "How to activate Dolby Digital Live" and "How to activate DTS Interactive".


----------



## robnitro (Feb 21, 2020)

Alan, is there any reason why drvinst.exe would sit there using cpu?  I've tried many things and the only time this happened before was on the previous windows 10 version with AMD radeon.  I got so mad last night that I gave up and rolled back to the previous version.

Also, does the Dolby Atmos have speaker fill where 2 channel sources, such as music get expanded into rear speakers?  I couldn't get it to work, but creative surround does work well.


----------



## max_clif (Feb 21, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Follow the instructions in the spoilers on the first page "How to activate Dolby Digital Live" and "How to activate DTS Interactive".



ok thanks!  worked


----------



## Mircosfot (Feb 21, 2020)

Hey @Alan Finote ,

what do u think about that: https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/Impulcifer ?


----------



## RooZ (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi, 

I'm testing newest version of the driver, removed everything with DDU in Safe mode and now it catched up nicely, trying to enable dolby etc but i dont know what my chipset is to properly edit the values. 
How can i check it? My mainboard is z270-p with audio ALC887, halp!


----------



## HeavyThumper (Feb 24, 2020)

Before anything else - thank you for your efforts and sharing them!

Some progress. I'm using an MSI GT70, integrated Realtek 892, upgraded Nvidia 980M video. I did my best to uninstall and delete any audio settings from anything else - then installed this mod.

My desired audio support is HDMI and analog headphones with microphone.

Device manager shows three audio devices - "AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded", "Nvidia High Definition Audio", "Nvidia Virtual Audio WDM"

Sound devices shows "Analog Out (AAF)", "Digital S/PDIF Out (AAF)", "Nvidia Output (not plugged in)", "Samsung (my TV & Soundbar via Nvidia)"

The HDMI Samsung output device - under Advanced there is no Dolby or DTS option.
The S/PDIF output (which I'm not using) - Dolby Digital Live is available.
Analog - there is a Dolby tab showing Dolby Home Theater and an option for Prologic IIx.

The Realtek Sound Manager only shows one analog port - even though I have four (one is also the S/PDIF) and they were visible and configurable in prior versions. I cannot get sound routed to the headphones.

Nahimic is working on the HDMI sound output.

Sound Blaster Connect does not recognize any devices.
Dolby Atmos does not recognize any devices.
Dolby Home Theater appears not to be installed.

My video card ID is PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13D7&SUBSYS_05AB1462
The NVidia HD Audio ID is HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0071&SUBSYS_102805AB
The AAF Audio ID presently shows HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_146210EC


----------



## Miguejun (Feb 24, 2020)

Nahimic is working on the Optical output

Sound Blaster Connect does not recognize any devices.
Dolby Atmos does not recognize any devices.
Same problem my Motherboard is gigabyte gaming k3 x370


----------



## robnitro (Feb 24, 2020)

Guys with issues:  did you have it take a long time to install the drivers?  Is there a way to install this in safe mode instead perhaps?


----------



## HeavyThumper (Feb 24, 2020)

I've been playing with the Realtek utility - maybe a little progress.

Can you tell us what is supposed to be used for the chipset values (when the system doesn't match a predefined default)?

I *think* the first VID/DID pair is supposed to be the vendor and device ID's of the sound chip? Using PCI-Z I found 8086:8C20 1462:10EC - so I'm guessing I should set 8086/8C20.

The PCI VID/SID - and Verb VID/SID - I'm guessing vendor ID's and subsystem ID's? But I don't know for what. In my case would it be from the nVidia audio?


----------



## Copeland (Feb 25, 2020)

Still problems to me :/
As soon as I reinstall  6.0.8854.1  everything is great. But on recent versions, can't get nahimic to work.
Any clue?
Thanks


----------



## max_clif (Feb 25, 2020)

you have to be specific when you say nahimic doesnt work.  Does it not run (as in closes when you try to open the app) or it opens but the sound effects dont work in nahimic?


----------



## Baks (Feb 25, 2020)

HeavyThumper said:


> The Realtek Sound Manager only shows one analog port - even though I have four (one is also the S/PDIF) and they were visible and configurable in prior versions. I cannot get sound routed to the headphones.
> 
> Nahimic is working on the HDMI sound output.
> 
> ...


try this mod for dolby https://git.fuwafuwa.moe/rtkmod/realtek-uad-dolby-mod


----------



## Copeland (Feb 25, 2020)

max_clif said:


> you have to be specific when you say nahimic doesnt work.  Does it not run (as in closes when you try to open the app) or it opens but the sound effects dont work in nahimic?


Everything looks fine, so it opens, but on or off sounds the same. Same problem with Atmos tho.


----------



## robnitro (Feb 26, 2020)

Copeland said:


> Everything looks fine, so it opens, but on or off sounds the same. Same problem with Atmos tho.


Yep, I have the same thing.  Only Creative seems to have an effect.


----------



## Mircosfot (Feb 27, 2020)

A standalone installer for the realtek tweak tool would be also nice!


----------



## rid (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi, a quick question. When I choose  Dolby Atmos in settings it directs me to M$ Store to download one. Is it normal?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 28, 2020)

rid said:


> Hi, a quick question. When I choose  Dolby Atmos in settings it directs me to M$ Store to download one. Is it normal?


If the product in question is Dolby Atmos for Headphones or Dolby Atmos for Speakers, yes, it is normal, unless you have already installed it.
Adding: This is about Spatial Sound formats.


----------



## rid (Feb 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> If the product in question is Dolby Atmos for Headphones or Dolby Atmos for Speakers, yes, it is normal, unless you have already installed it.
> Adding: This is about Spatial Sound formats.



I meant Dolby Atmos for home theatre in advanced properties of audio while using a receiver connected through hdmi.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 29, 2020)

rid said:


> I meant Dolby Atmos for home theatre in advanced properties of audio while using a receiver connected through hdmi.


Yes, normal; On MS Store the files to enable Dolby Atmos for HT are present.
Dolby Access is downloaded for licensing reasons.


----------



## leslyomg (Feb 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> If the product in question is Dolby Atmos for Headphones or Dolby Atmos for Speakers, yes, it is normal, unless you have already installed it.
> Adding: This is about Spatial Sound formats.


I just cant install your latest work, AAFDrvPackInst_HDA-6.0.8900.1, cuz it says that I've already had one copy installed and I need to unninstall it first, but the problem is that I havent!
Some tips on this case?
TY!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 29, 2020)

leslyomg said:


> I just cant install your latest work, AAFDrvPackInst_HDA-6.0.8900.1, cuz it says that I've already had one copy installed and I need to unninstall it first, but the problem is that I havent!
> Some tips on this case?
> TY!


Follow the instructions in this post


----------



## leslyomg (Mar 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Follow the instructions in this post


Worked but the driver and softwares doesnt... Going back to old driver + xfi mb5 mod unfortunately...


----------



## tgoalves (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi, Alan Finote! I'm having a hard time trying to make dobly digital to work on my Gigabyte Aorus x570 Wi-Fi MoBo. I uninstalled the previous realtek HD audio drivers, installed your package (AAFDrvPackInst_HDA-6.0.8900.1 ), followed the instructions on the first page of this topic, to no avail: I can't get the option of DD 5.1 output on the advanced settings of Realtek Digital Output. Could you please help me?

PS: I'm Brazilian, if its allowed in this forum, I can better explain the steps I took so far in portuguese.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 4, 2020)

tgoalves said:


> Hi, Alan Finote! I'm having a hard time trying to make dobly digital to work on my Gigabyte Aorus x570 Wi-Fi MoBo. I uninstalled the previous realtek HD audio drivers, installed your package (AAFDrvPackInst_HDA-6.0.8900.1 ), followed the instructions on the first page of this topic, to no avail: I can't get the option of DD 5.1 output on the advanced settings of Realtek Digital Output. Could you please help me?
> 
> PS: I'm Brazilian, if its allowed in this forum, I can better explain the steps I took so far in portuguese.


Follow the instructions in "*IF NO EFFECTS ARE WORKING, EVEN THE REALTEK ONES ?*" in 1st page.


----------



## max_clif (Mar 4, 2020)

Alan, the last 2 set of drivers i installed didnt have dolby digital option after installing.  Is there something else I needed to do to get it to show up?  All it shows is 2 speakers options under Realtek Digital Outpu t(Optical) properties


----------



## tgoalves (Mar 4, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Follow the instructions in "*IF NO EFFECTS ARE WORKING, EVEN THE REALTEK ONES ?*" in 1st page.



Hi again, Alan. Thanks for your fast reply. I forgot to mention on my previous message, I already tried that solution, it didn't work out. I'm away from my computer now, as soon as I arrive at home I can send some pictures from my *Realtek Audio Device Tweak* settings and the driver advanced proprieties settings.

@Alan Finote As promised, here are some pictures from my Realtek Audio Tweak and driver advanced proprieties settings. Is there anything else I can do in order to get dolby digital 5.1 output?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2020)

tgoalves said:


> Hi again, Alan. Thanks for your fast reply. I forgot to mention on my previous message, I already tried that solution, it didn't work out. I'm away from my computer now, as soon as I arrive at home I can send some pictures from my *Realtek Audio Device Tweak* settings and the driver advanced proprieties settings.
> 
> @Alan Finote As promised, here are some pictures from my Realtek Audio Tweak and driver advanced proprieties settings. Is there anything else I can do in order to get dolby digital 5.1 output?


It's ok. Realize that, in its third image, the device is described as "*Realtek (R) Audio*" instead of "*AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded*". Therefore, you will need to uninstall my mod driver, and, before restarting your computer, navigate to "*%systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*", look for a folder called "*HDX_*Ext_*.inf_**" and delete it there. If you fail to delete it, you must change the permissions on the "*FileRepository*" folder. Afterwards, restart your computer and install my mod again.


----------



## AC0Z03X553 (Mar 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It's ok. Realize that, in its third image, the device is described as "*Realtek (R) Audio*" instead of "*AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded*". Therefore, you will need to uninstall my mod driver, and, before restarting your computer, navigate to "*%systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*", look for a folder called "*HDX_*Ext_*.inf_**" and delete it there. If you fail to delete it, you must change the permissions on the "*FileRepository*" folder. Afterwards, restart your computer and install my mod again.



I have the same issue to this. I don't know what folder do you mean here


----------



## tgoalves (Mar 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It's ok. Realize that, in its third image, the device is described as "*Realtek (R) Audio*" instead of "*AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded*". Therefore, you will need to uninstall my mod driver, and, before restarting your computer, navigate to "*%systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*", look for a folder called "*HDX_*Ext_*.inf_**" and delete it there. If you fail to delete it, you must change the permissions on the "*FileRepository*" folder. Afterwards, restart your computer and install my mod again.


Ok, I'll try to do that and report back here. Thanks!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2020)

AC0Z03X553 said:


> I have the same issue to this. I don't know what folder do you mean here
> View attachment 147270


Exactly those folders marked in the photo.


----------



## tgoalves (Mar 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It's ok. Realize that, in its third image, the device is described as "*Realtek (R) Audio*" instead of "*AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded*". Therefore, you will need to uninstall my mod driver, and, before restarting your computer, navigate to "*%systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*", look for a folder called "*HDX_*Ext_*.inf_**" and delete it there. If you fail to delete it, you must change the permissions on the "*FileRepository*" folder. Afterwards, restart your computer and install my mod again.


@Alan Finote After I uninstalled your mod driver, I couldn't find any folder with the patternyou mentioned on your previous post (starting with "hdx").

Is there any other folder I should delete?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2020)

tgoalves said:


> @Alan Finote After I uninstalled your mod driver, I couldn't find any folder with the patternyou mentioned on your previous post (starting with "hdx").
> 
> Is there any other folder I should delete? View attachment 147285


If possible, send an image citing the entire contents of your system's *FileRepository* folder for me to examine. If they exist, I will identify the remaining folders and send you a reply.


----------



## Quicks (Mar 5, 2020)

I have a Asus X470-F using the supremeFX S1220A and asus default software Sonic radar III. Will this software improve the quality of the audio by much?


----------



## tgoalves (Mar 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> If possible, send an image citing the entire contents of your system's *FileRepository* folder for me to examine. If they exist, I will identify the remaining folders and send you a reply.


Thanks, I'll do that tonight.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2020)

Quicks said:


> I have a Asus X470-F using the supremeFX S1220A and asus default software Sonic radar III. Will this software improve the quality of the audio by much?


If your preference is Headphones, then the answer is yes.


----------



## tgoalves (Mar 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> If possible, send an image citing the entire contents of your system's *FileRepository* folder for me to examine. If they exist, I will identify the remaining folders and send you a reply.


@Alan Finote Here is the list of all folders and files for my system's *FileRepository* folder.


----------



## 644817021 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for your great work!


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 6, 2020)

I can get the mic effects for creative working but nothing for playback ( I tried toggling the fix in the op doesn't seem todo anything) 
also not seeing the extra apos installed when I check the sound control panel

also is there a way to force the driver to give me more gain or increase the amp level on the front outs
when using he mod it doesn't seem to be running the amp in headphone mode resulting in overly quiet audio and clipping


----------



## tgoalves (Mar 6, 2020)

Hey, @Alan Finote , did you get the chance to check out if there is any folder I should delete from FileRepository?

I was browsing the filelist I sent and noticed that was a folder with the mentioned pattern (starting with "HDX...). I deleted it as instructed, reboot and reinstalled your mod driver. I set the parameters on RTK Device Tweak, even those Driver Policy ones, but no luck again. Still can't get the option to set Dolby Digital as output.

I don't know if it's relevant, but when I reinstalled the mod drivers and launched the Driver Tweak app for the firs time, there was a red sign blinking "Has RTKHDAUD.DAT".

Is there any actions I could take in order to enable 5.1 digital output on my computer? I'm almost giving up.

Thanks again!


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 6, 2020)

ok after fiddling with it I got the effects working 
I ended up having to manually scrub all audio devices from the system and reinstalling ..twice . then applying the fix in the op ....

ended up uninstalling this is causing massive stability issues on my machine apps hanging windows locking up 

likely cause is too many apo's


----------



## gcgvf (Mar 7, 2020)

I tried to install the modded drivers but it didn't worked for me. 
The image 01 contains the message i got after the install when i opened the software. I tried to fix it with almost all instructions posted in this whole thread but i wasn't able to do it.
So i unninstalled all related programs and installed the original drivers again...but now i'm getting this messages when openning the device Manager (image 02 and 03) (This device cannot start. (Code 10) / There's no support to your request.) and i have no audio on my PC. 

What can i do to revert it to the original drivers and fix my pc audio? Help me please.


----------



## robnitro (Mar 7, 2020)

gcgvf said:


> I tried to install the modded drivers but it didn't worked for me.
> The image 01 contains the message i got after the install when i opened the software. I tried to fix it with almost all instructions posted in this whole thread but i wasn't able to do it.
> So i unninstalled all related programs and installed the original drivers again...but now i'm getting this messages when openning the device Manager (image 02 and 03) (This device cannot start. (Code 10) / There's no support to your request.) and i have no audio on my PC.
> 
> What can i do to revert it to the original drivers and fix my pc audio? Help me please.


I have been getting the same issues.  This is where I got so pissed and gave up and rolled back to an image where it worked.  I HATE WINDOWS 10


----------



## gcgvf (Mar 7, 2020)

robnitro said:


> I have been getting the same issues.  This is where I got so pissed and gave up and rolled back to an image where it worked.  I HATE WINDOWS 10


Can u give me any instructions on how to do this?

I already looked my windows and there's no restore point to revert the mod driver installation. (I forgot to create it)


----------



## robnitro (Mar 7, 2020)

gcgvf said:


> Can u give me any instructions on how to do this?
> 
> I already looked my windows and there's no restore point to revert the mod driver installation. (I forgot to create it)


Sorry. I use macrium reflect on a weekly basis and keep 1 month of backups.  Acronis is another alternative.  I did this because i had to reinstall windows in the past because I couldn't undo stupid crap that corrupted things, despite what microsoft or software companies claimed .  Shame on them for not having proper debug logging.  My last frustration was with the windows store apps.  They also released a shitty update that corrupted UEFI and it took them a week+ to fix it.  Software in the late 2000s is horribly inept.  There are even games released with day one patches.  This is because the corporations are overworking people.  #BERNIE2020


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 8, 2020)

@tgoalves
Sorry for the delay, I was busy, but I found a folder that should be deleted. Follow:

```
+---hdxgigabyte.inf_amd64_b3e38368040ef911
|       HDXGigabyte.inf
|       HDXRT.CAT
|       RTAIODAT.DAT
|       RTKVHD64.sys
```



gcgvf said:


> I tried to install the modded drivers but it didn't worked for me.
> The image 01 contains the message i got after the install when i opened the software. I tried to fix it with almost all instructions posted in this whole thread but i wasn't able to do it.
> So i unninstalled all related programs and installed the original drivers again...but now i'm getting this messages when openning the device Manager (image 02 and 03) (This device cannot start. (Code 10) / There's no support to your request.) and i have no audio on my PC.
> 
> What can i do to revert it to the original drivers and fix my pc audio? Help me please.


Uninstall the mod driver, but before restarting, check if there is a folder on your system called "*HDX* .inf_ **" in the "*%systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*" directory. If so, delete it. If you fail to delete, you will need to change the ownership of the "*FileRespository*" folder.

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8907.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## gcgvf (Mar 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Uninstall the mod driver, but before restarting, check if there is a folder on your system called "*HDX * .inf_ **" in the "*%systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*" directory. If so, delete it. If you fail to delete, you will need to change the ownership of the "*FileRespository*" folder.



It worked...thanks!

Do you have a fix or any kind of instruction for the problem I got when installed the mod?
I really want to try the mod with all this features.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 8, 2020)

gcgvf said:


> It worked...thanks!
> 
> Do you have a fix or any kind of instruction for the problem I got when installed the mod?
> I really want to try the mod with all this features.


I will provide in the next version.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi Alan. Thanks for the update as always! Unfortunately, I'm experiencing a very similar problem as the one 2 versions ago - the Realtek Audio Manager does not start with Windows again. Going into Regedit and manually creating the command does nothing this time.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 8, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Hi Alan. Thanks for the update as always! Unfortunately, I'm experiencing a very similar problem as the one 2 versions ago - the Realtek Audio Manager does not start with Windows again. Going into Regedit and manually creating the command does nothing this time.


Open Windows Explorer and navigate to "*%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA*". Check if "*RAVCpl64.exe*" and "*RtkNGUI64.exe*" exist in the directory and start one of the two.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes clicking on *RtkNGUI64.exe* opens the audio manager but is there a Regedit entry I can key in to get it to autorun (minimized to tray) like it used to?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 8, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Yes clicking on *RtkNGUI64.exe* opens the audio manager but is there a Regedit entry I can key in to get it to autorun (minimized to tray) like it used to?


Run this command:
*cmd /c reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /f /v RtkNGUI64 /t REG_SZ /d "\"%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe\" -s /s -r /r*


----------



## kikorosa (Mar 8, 2020)

What are the best options for this speakers? The volume of the subwoofer and should I keep it at maximum? Can I keep the effects of Windows Media Player? https://www.amazon.it/Trust-Altopar...e&qid=1583685763&sprefix=trust,aps,256&sr=8-1


----------



## dexter94 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have* ROG MAXIMUS IX FORMULA and using Logitech Z906 5.1 1000w do you recomend this mod instead ok realtek uwp + sonic studio 3 ?*


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 8, 2020)

kikorosa said:


> What are the best options for this speakers? The volume of the subwoofer and should I keep it at maximum? Can I keep the effects of Windows Media Player? https://www.amazon.it/Trust-Altoparlanti-Subwoofer-Risparmio-Standard/dp/B00B9DZP9I/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=1Q7PENY1VF7N3&keywords=trust+casse&qid=1583685763&sprefix=trust,aps,256&sr=8-1


How do you connect the speakers? 3.5mm stereo wire?
If so, and you are using modded drivers, disable WMP audio effects. These are quite old (like about 15 years old).



dexter94 said:


> I have* ROG MAXIMUS IX FORMULA and using Logitech Z906 5.1 1000w do you recomend this mod instead ok realtek uwp + sonic studio 3 ?*


Z906, how did you connect that? Optical?
If optical, this mod will help you use DDL/DTSi to connect to the speakers; stock optical does only stereo.


----------



## dexter94 (Mar 8, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> How do you connect the speakers? 3.5mm stereo wire?
> If so, and you are using modded drivers, disable WMP audio effects. These are quite old (like about 15 years old).
> 
> 
> ...


yeah optical, how do I configure it to output 5.1?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 8, 2020)

dexter94 said:


> yeah optical, how do I configure it to output 5.1?


If you use mod, see first post spoiler, "How to activate DDL".


----------



## kikorosa (Mar 8, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> How do you connect the speakers? 3.5mm stereo wire?
> If so, and you are using modded drivers, disable WMP audio effects. These are quite old (like about 15 years old).
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I use 3,5 mm jack.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 8, 2020)

dexter94 said:


> I have* ROG MAXIMUS IX FORMULA and using Logitech Z906 5.1 1000w do you recomend this mod instead ok realtek uwp + sonic studio 3 ?*


I recommend this mod to you. If you use optical output, look at the "*HOW TO ACTIVATE DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE*" and "*HOW TO ACTIVATE DTS INTERACTIVE*" spoilers. If you use the standard P2 (3.5 mm), you will have the option to activate the 5.1 speaker mode in the analog audio settings.


----------



## tgoalves (Mar 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> @tgoalves
> Sorry for the delay, I was busy, but I found a folder that should be deleted. Follow:
> 
> ```
> ...



@Alan Finote Yeah, I did it already. That's the folder I mentioned in this post:



tgoalves said:


> Hey, @Alan Finote , did you get the chance to check out if there is any folder I should delete from FileRepository?
> 
> I was browsing the filelist I sent and noticed that was a folder with the mentioned pattern (starting with "HDX...). I deleted it as instructed, reboot and reinstalled your mod driver. I set the parameters on RTK Device Tweak, even those Driver Policy ones, but no luck again. Still can't get the option to set Dolby Digital as output.
> 
> ...



I ended uninstalling your mod drives, because it wasn't working at all (even as 2 channels output). In order to have s-pdif output working again, I had to install the drives provided by Gigabyte.


----------



## max_clif (Mar 9, 2020)

ya I dont understand why the drivers only shows 2 speakers instead of Dolby Digital (5.1) for my mobo as well.  I dont know how to fix it


----------



## Mircosfot (Mar 9, 2020)

Analog: it shows 5.1/7.1 Digital (S/PDIF) it will alsways shows Stereo, it is normal! because ur AVR is the main device for settings, not longer windows!


----------



## kikorosa (Mar 9, 2020)

And for this headphones what options are recommended? https://www.amazon.it/dp/B01M6DKF1Q/ref=twister_B07GFKZ45Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## naimadekar (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi, first, thanks for this driver work awesome, I leave tips to fix some issue with sound blaster connect 2 software on win7 and win10, when open SB connect if you recive this messeage:

"Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection."

And you have AMD graphic card with Radeon software installed, go and disabled all hot keys in radeaon software, this fix SB connect problem. that is all ! 

This error happen because SB connect try to use some hot key that are assigned to Radeon software.


----------



## gcgvf (Mar 11, 2020)

naimadekar said:


> Hi, first, thanks for this driver work awesome, I leave tips to fix some issue with sound blaster connect 2 software on win7 and win10, when open SB connect if you recive this messeage:
> 
> "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection."
> 
> ...



I can assure you this isn't the case...i don't have any hotkey assigned and the problem is present in my pc.


----------



## naimadekar (Mar 11, 2020)

gcgvf said:


> I can assure you this isn't the case...i don't have any hotkey assigned and the problem is present in my pc.


this fix is for that problem, you can see what happen to you looking log file, (in %appdata%\local\temp) "creative-sbconnect-2-log-file"  there you can see what causes your app not to start , in my case it was the assignment of the hotkeys
I don't know if this is your case, but I say it just in case the hot keys in radeon software are assigned by themselves when you install it, you don't assign them, it does it by itself


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 12, 2020)

To those who are experiencing problems with SB Connect 2, try to reinstall it via this link.


----------



## DStar7 (Mar 12, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> To those who are experiencing problems with SB Connect 2, try to reinstall it via this link.



Thanks Alan! had the same issue and reinstalling fixed it


----------



## alangYoo (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi Alan, Thanks for your great work! For some reason my Scout Radar in SB connect 2 is not working. It says that Scout Radar for windows is not installed. What can I do to fix this?  Thanks!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 14, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8911.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Mar 14, 2020)

Alan, any idea why using DDU to update GPU drivers also causes errors with the AAF driver?


----------



## azu1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> MEGA
> 
> 
> MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now
> ...


can u reupload to other hosting? i cant download from there

help i cant install any mod driver. Mobo Asus P8Z77-v lx , ALC887.. install restart and no realtek mod driver installed.

i just need Dolby Home Theatre v4 working with latest win 10 updates.


----------



## Jewelson (Mar 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8911.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



The Equalizer APO doesn't work with this driver. There is audio in LFX & GFX  but no effects changes and it does not work when I tried to shift to SFX , EFX and MFX but the audio service driver seems to failed to initialize. I did uninstall the previous drivers and all stuff with it. So I don't know what seems to be the issue.


----------



## max_clif (Mar 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8911.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



Nice.  This version unlike the previous 2 actually added 5.1 speakers to my ALC892  But Nahimic and Dolby Atmos, and Realtek Audio Console still refuses to run after it is installed.  Just closes when I try to run tthem.


----------



## j0taDasFestasPT (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi sir on your github you have AAF High Definition Audio Modded 6.0.8911.1 (Signed)  and AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded 6.0.8900.1 (Signed) 
are those same type of drivers just updated versions or there is any difference between them?
What should i install for Asus Prime H310m-k r2.0 motherboard Realtek audio ?
Thanks !!!!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 16, 2020)

j0taDasFestasPT said:


> Hi sir on your github you have AAF High Definition Audio Modded 6.0.8911.1 (Signed)  and AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded 6.0.8900.1 (Signed)
> are those same type of drivers just updated versions or there is any difference between them?
> What should i install for Asus Prime H310m-k r2.0 motherboard Realtek audio ?
> Thanks !!!!


I recommend that you give preference to the latest version.


----------



## azu1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I recommend that you give preference to the latest version.



help i cant install any mod driver. Mobo Asus P8Z77-v lx , ALC887.. install restart and no realtek mod driver installed.

i just need Dolby Home Theatre v4 working with latest win 10 updates. 

AAF Realtek HD Audio Modded 6.0.8835.1 (Signed)  - able to install this, but DHT v4 volume increasing by itself.  
RealtekDriver_2019_03_01 - DHT v4 works fine, but cannot install for now latest win10 update


----------



## afn5454 (Mar 18, 2020)

my 5.1 analog output don't work rear output
aaf6.0.8911.1
os-win 10 19H2 1909
mb-gig z97 d3h
i5 4690k
have any solution..?


----------



## lightzout (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi Alan, I am still loving the amazing sound I get from using your drivers but I have been having using configuring my headset mic for gaming.  I am installing the latest and i will check back in but so far no luck getting voice comms  to work. I may use the rear panel jacks over the front and see if that helps.


----------



## soundfix (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi Alan, is any chance i can contact to you directly? *I can't turn on any of the effects anywhere, and the guide in pinned doesn't help*


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 19, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My realtek hd audio drivers with enhacers for realtek and Sound blaster x-fi surround pro SPDiF!
Thanx Alan!!



H4cziLLa said:


> My realtek hd audio drivers with enhacers for realtek and Sound blaster x-fi surround pro SPDiF!
> Thanx Alan!!





Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Alan! Great job!


----------



## dexter94 (Mar 19, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> My realtek hd audio drivers with enhacers for realtek and Sound blaster x-fi surround pro SPDiF!
> Thanx Alan!!
> 
> 
> ...


wehere did you get the ROG skin?? man it is awesome.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 19, 2020)

dexter94 said:


> wehere did you get the ROG skin?? man it is awesome.


Rog skin is a part of driver pack from Alan Finotty!


----------



## dexter94 (Mar 19, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Rog skin is a part of driver pack from Alan Finotty!


but you can choose it i have the old


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 19, 2020)

dexter94 said:


> but you can choose it i have the old


You must install driver Realtek_driver_2019_03.exe fron this link https://mega.nz/#F!dsATwQRT!oAyOLljaebTnquDDV78vMw!YtJVyQ4K
Thats all!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## dexter94 (Mar 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> View attachment 148667


thanks man!


----------



## vegetagaru (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello, by any chance i can get sonic studio to work ? just to route app's to whats app they will going to output sound, seems the control panel from windows its not working as intended


----------



## leslyomg (Mar 20, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8911.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



I'm facing problems to install. It cant extract the KGA files... any help?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 20, 2020)

leslyomg said:


> I'm facing problems to install. It cant extract the KGA files... any help?
> View attachment 148718View attachment 148718


Verify that you have enabled the .NET Framework 3.5 and installed the Visual C ++ versions.


----------



## leslyomg (Mar 21, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Verify that you have enabled the .NET Framework 3.5 and installed the Visual C ++ versions.


Yep, everything checked

I need help to install the modded drivers and softwares... nothing works, including the realtek base driver, that doenst even show at my device manager... i dont wanna format my pc 



Alan Finote said:


> Verify that you have enabled the .NET Framework 3.5 and installed the Visual C ++ versions.


I need help to install the modded drivers and softwares... nothing works, including the realtek base driver, that doenst even show at my device manager... i dont wanna format my pc


----------



## Jayce (Mar 21, 2020)

Sound blaster Cinema 6 is out, just don't know how to get the drivers to install it. https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/sound-blaster-cinema-6/9nqzmjxczkcv?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## PiHKAL (Mar 21, 2020)

I get this error when trying to install the latest version:

_You already have a copy of this product installed._​_Removing the currently installed version is required to continue with this installation wizard._​
To troubleshoot, I've uninstalled every possible thing related to sound in the windows add/remove programs area, restarted my computer a couple of times, and combed through the registry as much as my limited knowledge allows but haven't been able to figure out why I still can't install it. Does anyone know what the installer is looking at that triggers this error?


----------



## lightzout (Mar 23, 2020)

OK now i am having all kinds of problems. Is there a way to install the drivers without all the Creative/Dolby/Nahamaic suites? I just want to output SPDIF from my Asus P9X79 mobo to a Sony receiver and 5.1 micro speaker system.  When its all dialed in its easily the best sound I have had and now its ruined me in a way. I can't live with anything less than awesome.  So I have been using a free open-sourced audio player called Dopamine but Windows 10 seems to have a hard time playing music well and I want to trim down any unnecessary or unused programs which pull system resources.  There often system to be multiple redundant issues and I got critical errors until it all just stopped working.  Since I am pretty low income I do the best I can with what I have. How can I install the most basic version please? I just want the DTS output and sound manager from Realtek.

My PC is pretty old by today's standards. It shipped with Realtek ALC892 8-channel HD Audio Codec.  The receiver and speakers are all from same era and when it is all running right is amazing.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 23, 2020)

lightzout said:


> OK now i am having all kinds of problems. Is there a way to install the drivers without all the Creative/Dolby/Nahamaic suites? I just want to output SPDIF from my Asus P9X79 mobo to a Sony receiver and 5.1 micro speaker system.  When its all dialed in its easily the best sound I have had and now its ruined me in a way. I can't live with anything less than awesome.  So I have been using a free open-sourced audio player called Dopamine but Windows 10 seems to have a hard time playing music well and I want to trim down any unnecessary or unused programs which pull system resources.  There often system to be multiple redundant issues and I got critical errors until it all just stopped working.  Since I am pretty low income I do the best I can with what I have. How can I install the most basic version please? I just want the DTS output and sound manager from Realtek.


On the installer task page, uncheck ALL options and select only "Realtek APO with DDL / DTS".


----------



## lightzout (Mar 23, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> On the installer task page, uncheck ALL options and select only "Realtek APO with DDL / DTS".


Thank you, not sure how I missed it.  My Windows install is funky and I have old hardware.  Gotta learn to be more careful installing.

***EDIT - I assumed my .NET framework was up to date but that last major W10 roll reset alot of what I had in place. I have had major problems with the sound driver not working or being run by multiple exclusive apps.  Its all messed up but im off work and hiding from COVID19 so lets see if I can get this back on track. 

***Double dip- my .NET isn't working right according to microsoft and I cn even get it run or install correctly. Maybe my hardware is too old? I want to get back to earlier version please.


###Triple Flip## Got .NET in line but HD Audio is freezing up and crashing. It works for a while then craps out.  Super frustrating.


----------



## max_clif (Mar 24, 2020)

You know but refuse to reinstall windows.  Not sure what you want people to do about the errors you're getting.  This is now in the territory of fixing windows instead of a driver issue.  You got time to do it right now but still wont???????

You do best to reinstall windows and install all the windows patches incl the net crap, then back up the image onto file to another hdd so that you dont need to keep reinstalling windows to fix stuff like this.

Or you can wait until you get called back into work 2 weeks later and still have to reinstall windows.  Your call.


----------



## lightzout (Mar 24, 2020)

max_clif said:


> You know but refuse to reinstall windows.  Not sure what you want people to do about the errors you're getting.  This is now in the territory of fixing windows instead of a driver issue.  You got time to do it right now but still wont???????
> 
> You do best to reinstall windows and install all the windows patches incl the net crap, then back up the image onto file to another hdd so that you dont need to keep reinstalling windows to fix stuff like this.
> 
> Or you can wait until you get called back into work 2 weeks later and still have to reinstall windows.  Your call.


Well everything else is working fine.  The Sound Manager just hangs. It keeps crashing.


----------



## max_clif (Mar 25, 2020)

so net not installing properly is a norm?  But whatever you like.


----------



## shaolin95 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello.
First of all, thanks a TON to Alan for this awesome driver packages! I am having good success with mine except for the Sound Blaster Connect 2. I cannot get it to work. I tried the other link posted here but still gives the Your Audio Device Cannot be detected error.
Before that I get a popup window with some error like "remote_eka_prague_loader.dll is either not designed to run on Windows ...."
Any other suggestions?


----------



## lightzout (Mar 26, 2020)

OK I am not sure what event may have preceded this. It could be a windows update or an ASUS firmware issue its impossible to say. I just want to get stable 5.1 DTS again!  Once you go full high fidelity you cannot go back!  Once of the things that has consistently been happening and will probably may require re-installing windows is the problem of which audio device is default and apps taking exclusive control.  I like to play RPGs and listen to music.  Most times I would have music sound output to my receiver and then output the game sound to my headset.  Sometimes I use Discord or Google Voice to talk over the headset too. So there are several simultaneous devices and I am working about when boxes to check or uncheck in sound manager specific to using Alan's mod or managing default audio devices.  Browsing vary posts this seems common to Asus but that is only mobo I ever seem to buy. The fact Asus doesn't have software support for this after two years is ridiculous.  The p9X79x was the flagship at launch and came at the tail end of Windows 8.  The sales pitch for the hardware itself boasted of its longevity so now the burden falls on the community and motivated people like Finote.

Windows keeps reinstalling or trying to use an old setup I had where I used the individual RCA component 5.1 output I had until I realized I could go to SPDIF.  It was an improvement but eventually we got the new DTS and it was a HUGE improvement and the big blue light indicating DTS came on my Sony receiver. But I heard the new sound immediately. Just trying to get back there and stabilize all the varying demands for sound.  I have time and will make another attempt but my last installations have all be faulty and I am not sure why but I should clean up the registry for old outdated stuff. I need some help cleaning this up but I am eager getting it working again.  Anyone know how I can get the simple Realtek audo app to manage my sound, no frills or effects needed. Please? Thank you.


----------



## lightzout (Mar 28, 2020)

Good news! It's working again. Sounds freaking amazing, watching Picard. The difference is unbelievable. Thank you Alan, tried the rest. This is the best.


----------



## Den Oblomov (Mar 28, 2020)

Alan,driver work win 7,any effects do not work,the question is why do we need it if it does not work and do not correct?all that you suggested does not work, maybe it does not work at all, then why are you wasting our time


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 28, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
VERSION *6.0.8911.1*
BUGFIXES
*
ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## lightzout (Mar 28, 2020)

For reference I have an *Asus P9X79 LE* that launched way back in January 2013.  It uses the *Realtek ALC892* 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC which supports 192hz/24bit BD Lossless Sound. It also offers cool features jack detection and multiple streaming capacity from the front and back panels simultaneously.  None of these features seemed to work at capacity until I found Alan's work here and it all started to come together.  Realtek should be commended for making universal drivers. I have been buying Asus motherboards for as long as I can remember for the reliability of the hardware.  The manual for this mobo indicates it was designed around Windows8.1 which is likely why it requires reinterpretation for Windows 10. None of this hassle would be worth if i didn't know how dramatic the difference in sound quality results when properly installed. I am using *Optical S/PDIF Output to a Sony STR-DE545 receiver* which launched in 2007 offering 24-bit multi-channel decoding, Digital Cinema Sound Processing and supports Dolby Pro Logic and 5.1 DTS.  This is a small room setup using *Sony SS-V230  5.1 MIcro Speakers.*  There is a special setting in the receiver for these and  anyone willing to undertake it should read the manual for their receiver for best results. Worth mentioning because I am not a huge audiophile by any means. I bought this at garage sales because it was cheap and only discovered all of this after installing Alan's drivers. I had been listening to crappy sound on the same gear for a long time not knowing what I was missing.  When the digital signal was being delivered it sounded so amazing I was converted to a zealot. A big blue light light popped on indicated digital signal on the receiver.  Now I can't listen to anything less.

1)  Disconnect from the internet.  This is old practice that still helps. Then uninstall driver suite(s) or any software from control panel in Windows related to sound devices. When prompted to reboot immediately I closed prompt and then opened device manager.  Right click on sound devices and uninstall all devices. When prompted to reboot after decline and close windows.  Then i chose to use CCleaner's registry cleanup to remove old crap and ran the fast clean.  Go to start menu and select settings>startup>recovery.>advanced startup and reboot. You will get a splash screen with options. F7 is rebooting without signed drivers but I opted to go old school and boot into Safe Mode for now. I tried so many different mods and stuff direct from RT without success.  When I stopped trying to rush it I got better results.

2 )  Now in safe mode and offline I added another step.  Windows kept reinstalling default drivers and enabling an older hardware installation.  A few times I would even have sound but it kept falling back  to generic or outdated component settings. So I went into Task Manager (ctrl+alt+del) selected services tab then click link at bottom or you can launch the app itself from cmd line.  Then I right clicked on Windows Audio service to stop it  and set it to manual. But it restart automatically after reboot. Then installed only only the Realtek APO with DDL / DTS and rebooted using the F7 option allowing unsigned drivers (not sure if necessary) then reboot

3)  As soon as the driver package installed I checked to to see if the sound was working and whether a generic was installed first or in addition to the Realtek.  Now it only showed the Realtek in the Sound Control Panel but it always installs it twice.  I played a video and found the working device and renamed it. One of my issues is various programs trying to use other devices at same time.  Not sure if the one not be used can be uninstalled so  i left it.  But the RealTek sound manager was not right.  It looked like  part of the old asus panel and at this point I almost bailed and gave up because I didnt see the familiar red icon for the RealTek HD Audio Manager.  So I went back to the first post and ran the utility now installed on my desktop.

4) Carefully following each step to activate Dolby Digital Live I modified the values, hit save and rebooted with F7. I was tempted to all three at same time then reboot but that isn't what it says. Trying to rush this is may be why it didn't work last time.  Then I did the same thing for DTS Interactive and rebooted checking the splash screen. It was right but I didn't have sound. Everything looked right in Panel too.  So I followed the last step but it wasn't clear if anything would change as there was so box to uncheck. Followed steps and rebooted.  Selected the renamed device and in settings and open the HDA manager to check and make sure the DTS output was selected for output and checked default device. Windows always tried to make the alternative device the default for communications. Not sure why and one reason I am tempted to uninstall but I am leaving alone "if cuz it aint broke dont fix it"


Now I finally have what works best for me. Plain Jane HD Audio manager with DTS and Dolby optional.  I noticed the Dolby tab which is new and not selected by default. I chose to leave it alone for now. Really don't want to fuss anymore so I will be gaming and watching movies.


Thank you Alan and the many others who contribute to this kind of project.  Electronics manufactures have no incentive to support perfectly functional hardware after a few years. All it does is mean less people who find it necessary to buy again so less revenue.  Some companies like John Deer tractors will not even let owners repair their own gear much less the software but that is a much bigger problem.  I just think anyone who chooses to use older tech and keep it out of a landfill or bought something new is entitled to keep it working as intended or better.  I may be cheap or poor but during this time of shelter in place in California DIY is the way of the world for the foreseeable future.  I am thankful to have what I do and it has been worth the time.  The music and movie sound quality that I get once the digital signal is properly encoded is phenomenal but I am not expert at all. Still learning and interested in what can be done to improve the Windows10 experience. Peace.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 28, 2020)

lightzout said:


> rebooted using the F7 option allowing unsigned drivers (not sure if necessary) then reboot


Not really, because this driver package is digitally signed.


----------



## Jesstor (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm likely an idiot who has missed something obvious, but every time I try to use your installer it never gets passed "Current Task: Stopping Windows Audio Service...". It hangs there forever. Any suggestions?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 29, 2020)

Jesstor said:


> I'm likely an idiot who has missed something obvious, but every time I try to use your installer it never gets passed "Current Task: Stopping Windows Audio Service...". It hangs there forever. Any suggestions?


Try to stop the service manually.
1. Win+X
2. Run
3. Enter "Ssrvices.msc".
4. Search for Windows Audio. Right-click the service and click "Stop".


----------



## Jesstor (Mar 29, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Try to stop the service manually.
> 1. Win+X
> 2. Run
> 3. Enter "Ssrvices.msc".
> 4. Search for Windows Audio. Right-click the service and click "Stop".



Thanks! That worked for me. I finally have glorious 5.1 surround after all these years of thinking I already did haha! Realtek audio manager still doesn't work so I can't really configure it, but it still sounds WAY better than it did before. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Giaki (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi,
VERSION *6.0.8911.1* 
everything works fine except for the creative software that didn't recognise the audio card.

I have a ALC1220


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Mar 30, 2020)

OP... Thanks...  Not that I'm needing this mod because I'm driving a coax S/PDiF from my asus p5q pro (ALC1200) to my Denon AVR-X1300W in 5.1.2 speakers setup.
However I want to control the sound from my PC an not from my receiver.
This setup realtek GUI remember me the "Unlocked Dolby digital live and DTS interactive form @2bad that I'm using since the beginning.






But as you can see the default is "RCA" and not "SPDIF" also my rear speakers aren't as loud as supposed to be... However there is good enhancement across the spectrum.

Wonder to know if i chose the right mod for my set up... thanks...

/Windows 10 2004 19041.172


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 30, 2020)

The Creative Panel says "device is not recognized".
This is what Audio Device detects.
Any ideas?


----------



## dexter94 (Mar 30, 2020)

sound too metalic in last drivers anyone?


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello guys/gals am having issues with installing this Audio driver mod and any other audio mod i honestly dont know why i tried everything i know 
i have Windows 10 2004 build 19041.172 its the next RTM release and i think its the problem i dont know why its just the stock driver literally wont change or update 
i tried even Driver explorer to clean drivers as last resort 
i tried disabling driver signing 
i tried uninstalling every audio driver i have 
My Laptop specs are : 
Windows 10 2004 x64 bit Enterprise
Clevo W540
i7 3632QM
10GB RAM
i dont know what more info i could add My knowledge in audio is very low sorry
-Am open to all suggestions-


----------



## Jirkapas (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi, I have installed the modified driver on my laptop Lenovo Legion Y530.
When i try to open Dolby Atmos I keep getting a message that says "This app ins't compatible with your device." 
I have tried to reinstall the driver but its still the same.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Jewelson (Apr 1, 2020)

Is there a working Appx for DTS sound unbound?

Also how is it possible to add multiple properties tab in the Audio properties? I know how to add one using the FX Configurator but I wonder how Alan put many Tabs in the properties.


----------



## abrfilho (Apr 1, 2020)

I installed the latest version here on my Dell G3 3579 with ALC236, only Nahimic worked but Waves MaxxAudio came back to life here, nothing to complain.
I'm glad that MaxxAudio came back because this program manages the combojack to know when it's a headset and when it's only speakers.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 1, 2020)

Jewelson said:


> Is there a crack for DTS sound unbound?
> 
> Also how is it possible to add multiple properties tab in the Audio properties? I know how to add one using the FX Configurator but I wonder how Alan put many Tabs in the properties.


READ THE FORUM GUIDELINES!


----------



## Bagger1113 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! I have a problem. I used this mod for almost 6 months, and I wanted to update the whole driver/software, so I deleted the old one,restarted, and installed the latest (6.0.8911.1) but now I don't get any sound after the 2nd restart. I've left everything on default in the installer, but I installed only the Nahimic controller (I used to this one). It shows up as AAF Analog out (or something like that) in the audio devices , so it looks like it works, but I don't get any sound.(just only on my monitors built in speakers through HDMI if i switch to it)

 I faced the same problem with my notebook. It's installed it, but no sound. Neither on the built in speakers nor when I use the headphone jack.. But it detects when I plug one in the jack.

My pc is an HP EliteDesk 800 G1 (Realtek ALC221) and I use the 3.5mm jack on the back of the pc. My notebook is a Surface Book 2. Both of them used to work with older (3-6 month old ones) versions. Did I miss something? (I used earlier versions which didn't have the asio driver, or the realtek utility)

Thanks in advance, and sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Jewelson (Apr 2, 2020)

Also how is it possible to add multiple properties tab in the Audio properties? I know how to add one using the FX Configurator but I wonder how Alan put many Tabs in the properties.


----------



## itachimendes (Apr 2, 2020)

@Alan Finote
onde estão os Aprimoramentos?? (where is the Enhancement
 tab??)


----------



## max_clif (Apr 2, 2020)

how do i disable Neo ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 2, 2020)

itachimendes said:


> @Alan Finote
> onde estão os efeitos?? (where is the effects tab??)
> View attachment 150065View attachment 150066


@itachimendes 
Check the 1st post for the spoiler named "IF NO EFFECTS ..."


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 3, 2020)

Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows
					

Where can I get the modded Nvidia drivers with dolby digital / DTS output on hdmi?  The one I got is crashing after sometime of use...  Can someone share it?  Is still possible to get dolby or dts encoding from Nvidia hdmi using the latest drivers?  Can someone confirm it?   Sorry for having so...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 3, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> ...



Alan, I have installed your drivers and I am missing the front sockets.
When I use my original drivers, the front of the computer socket has sensing for the headphones. The rear has speakers connected to it. So I can switch between the two in the Windows 10 selection (taskbar speaker).
With your modded drivers, that option is gone, I only have output from the rear of the computer, not from front.
Also, in the front I had plugged in a microphone that now is not sensed anymore.

Any solution to activate the front jacks?



When I use the "Realtek" driver, the front microphone and line out re-appear, with autosensing.
The Intel driver exposed the rear and front  separated in Windows Volume, no autosensing.


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2020)

hello. im new here. can i ask why after i install this AAF driver. all sound is fine. except my microphone in front panel keep freezing and have to disable effect otherwise it cant work. anyway to fix so mic can use nahimic or sb effect? thank you


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi Alan! Hello to all!
You cam make modded driver for my sound card Asus Xonar DX?
Please.
APO Drivers not work on this
Thanks very much


----------



## EvolutionXIII (Apr 3, 2020)

Anyone with analog output got the audio effects to work with the latest driver? I've followed the instructions on the first page and checked only the drvctrl40 where the *RunningOnWindows8point1* is located but absolutely none of the effects, from the Dolby atmos to soundblaster and the realtek are working. The old Dolby only effects (6.0.8835.1) driver that I was using worked perfectly though.

Edit: To anyone who gets the same problem, make sure to select the default apo and not the one with ddl and dtsi.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 3, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Here are download links:









						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				












						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				












						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				












						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Have fun!


----------



## max_clif (Apr 4, 2020)

What's with the continuous huge pictures of your desktop every page multiple times, *H4cziLLa?  It's incredibly distracting and hard to scroll through the pages where you just spammed like a psycho.*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 4, 2020)

SoNic67 said:


> Alan, I have installed your drivers and I am missing the front sockets.
> When I use my original drivers, the front of the computer socket has sensing for the headphones. The rear has speakers connected to it. So I can switch between the two in the Windows 10 selection (taskbar speaker).
> With your modded drivers, that option is gone, I only have output from the rear of the computer, not from front.
> Also, in the front I had plugged in a microphone that now is not sensed anymore.
> ...



1º - Uninstall my mod;
2nd - In its third image, there is "*Realtek High Definition Audio*". Uninstall it;
3rd - Open Windows Explorer, browse to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*", delete the file "*rtkhdaud.dat*" and restart your computer.

Then try to install the mod again.


----------



## Danny (Apr 4, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> 1º - Uninstall my mod;
> 2nd - In its third image, there is "*Realtek High Definition Audio*". Uninstall it;
> 3rd - Open Windows Explorer, browse to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*", delete the file "*rtkhdaud.dat*" and restart your computer.
> 
> Then try to install the mod again.


i try many way to uninstall everything related to audio. reinstall the AAF. Do the if not effect things in quote. No use. The microphone still bugged and stop working the driver when i enable effect. anyway to solve it? thanks.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 4, 2020)

max_clif said:


> What's with the continuous huge pictures of your desktop every page multiple times, *H4cziLLa?  It's incredibly distracting and hard to scroll through the pages where you just spammed like a psycho.*


I added new screens with new enhancers. You re psycho idiot!


----------



## Wakko000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Calm down guys

H4cziLLa,

Could you do a tutorial with a little more detail and configure your setup? Thanks! I'm sure you can help everyone!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 4, 2020)

Wakko000 said:


> Calm down guys
> 
> H4cziLLa,
> 
> Could you do a tutorial with a little more detail and configure your setup? Thanks! I'm sure you can help everyone!


Which drivers has You installed?


----------



## Wakko000 (Apr 4, 2020)

I use this "Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI" for Realtek and Spatial Sound Card + Virtual Cable.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 4, 2020)

Wakko000 said:


> I use this "Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI" for Realtek and Spatial Sound Card + Virtual Cable.


I cannot help You cause i didnt install this version. 
I recomend You modded drivers of Alan Finotty with many enhancers:
-dolby digital plus
-dolby atmos gaming
-dts all version + dts ultrapc II
File to install name is realtek_driver_2019.exe
Here You have screens after install 








						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

i dont bother with these anymore, while it was the better of a few options, the UAD with realtek contol via windows store works MUCH better than any others I used, better stability, quality and ease of use.. also fixed my popping issue I have had for 3 years...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




And here is download link:








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## Wakko000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Could you detail how you did the installation?

Thanks man!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 4, 2020)

Wakko000 said:


> Could you detail how you did the installation?
> 
> Thanks man!


First You must install in safe mode driver dts audio for realtek hd device.


----------



## Wakko000 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm going to do some tests. I won't get the same result as you because I don't have a Soundblaster usb card.


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 4, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Sound blaster Cinema 6 is out, just don't know how to get the drivers to install it. https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/sound-blaster-cinema-6/9nqzmjxczkcv?activetab=pivot:overviewtab



the only computer that seems to officially support Sound Blaster Cinema 6 is this ONE GAMING NOTEBOOK K56-AR07 (CLEVO NH50AC) .
I don't see any driver downloads for this gaming laptop (maybe not until Win10 v2004/20H1 officially comes out in late spring 2020) so it looks like Sound Blaster Cinema 6 and Sound Blaster Command MB7 (7th gen X-FI MB) will be hardware dependent and will not work with the current Creative MBAPO integration files found in alanfox2000's APO driver packs.


----------



## gvkt (Apr 5, 2020)

I just updated from an old version 6.0.8721.1  to the latest 6.0.8911.1. I only use it for the Dolby Digital Live 5.1 encoding and the old version worked well except for occasional blue screens. The speaker assignments for 5.1 were fine.

When I updated to 8911, the speaker assignments are screwed up. If I configure a client to output 5.1 (which worked fine with the older driver), the FR,FL,C,SW work fine but SR and SL sounds come through FR and FL and nothing in SR and SL. If I configure the client to output 7.1, the SR and SL in that output correctly go to SR and SL speakers. The RR and RL are dropped, as expected. Why is the channel to speaker assignment different in the latest driver while it worked fine in the older driver?

Is this a configuration issue somewhere or is there a bug in the driver?

PS: I also tried DTS in the old driver and it works. But in the new driver, only Dolby Digital LIve option is present. I used the tweaker as suggested to create a HD config file. The DTS option is now available but using the Realtek HD manager to set it to DTS results in a freeze of the manager. In the Sound devices section, I can neither assign DDL or DTS Connect, I get a message saying the device is not capable of it. if I remove the weaker generated file, the DDL 5.1 works but with those speaker assignments screwed up.


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello to all!
You can make modded drivers for my soud card Asus Xonar DX?
Very thanks to all!
APO Drivers not work on that sound card!
No work for me.... 
Thanks


----------



## Danny (Apr 5, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I cannot help You cause i didnt install this version.
> I recomend You modded drivers of Alan Finotty with many enhancers:
> -dolby digital plus
> -dolby atmos gaming
> ...


I install the 2019 and 2019_03 version but no side/rear speaker found on 3.5mm jack. Test speaker in 7.1 mode tie side/rear speaker to front speaker. side/rear remain silence. anyway to fix this?


----------



## gvkt (Apr 5, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I cannot help You cause i didnt install this version.
> I recomend You modded drivers of Alan Finotty with many enhancers:
> -dolby digital plus
> -dolby atmos gaming
> ...



May I respectfully suggest you create a separate thread for your drivers because you are confusing people between your unsigned drivers and Alan's signed drivers which this thread was created for. That way you do not need to crosspost to every thread that has Realtek driver mods as you are currently doing.

Questions for both sets mixed in the same thread will be very confusing. Thanks.


----------



## lestempest (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi guys, I have a problem after installing the latest modded driver, I cant open my "Realtek HD Audio Manager" from the control panel as well as RAVCpl64.exe from realtek directory and It has changed its name to "HD audio manager" in the control panel. Previously when installing the 6.0.8848.1 version even tho i cant open the one from the control panel, I can still access it from the Realtek directory under program files.


----------



## dexterTheGreat (Apr 6, 2020)

after returning back to this driver, i have encountered a new problem. Dolby atmos and creative sound cannot recognize my audio device. I'm using hyper x cloud II.


----------



## lightzout (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello Alan and fellow audiophiles. I want to apologize for not coming back sooner and  explaining my simple mistake which prevented me from installing the updates correctly. I had left selective startup mode on after I uninstalled drivers so nothing would load right. DURRR.  As soon as I fixed that everything fell into place, the sound drivers are working perfectly.  I am happy with the minimalist version of drivers and the RT HDA manager. I did notice there are some creative, dolby and nahamic files and possibly service running but everything is stable so I am not messing with anything! I did notice some changes to my audio device window, now there is a branding on the Enhancements tab for Andrea Electronics but no Realtek? Also,  the default format is now set to DTS Interactive (5.1 surround) but some of the other options are no grayed out.  In prior installs I could select Microsoft WMA Pro Audio as a format and also the 96/192hz sample rate. Not sure if I actually used it or need it. I am still trying to learn about what audio works best. But for now I just want stability so I am not messing with anything. The movie sound is phenomenal.  Just wondering where I can learn more about codecs and sound optimization etc. Not bad for a 2013 motherboard that Asus doesn't support!


----------



## e33et (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello* Alan Finote,*

Hope u're fine these time.

I love this great mod, but there are some issues in the ASIO device with Dolby Digital Live 5.1 somehow when i've for examle lisen to music in foobar2000 and then switch to a DAW sequencer, and have both on Asio Extra by Alan Finote the sample rate becomes strange and doing wierd sounds when trying to playing in DAW, it works better with if i don't use asio support or switch back from another default sample rate, but i guess that will work in the further updates i guess? My motherboard is Asus Crosshair IV Hero (Wi-Fi AC) and the Realtek codec is _Realtek_ S1220 codec, using toslink S/PDIF to my Logitech Z-903. Otherwise it's works nice though.

Kind Regards
e33et


----------



## cyberloner (Apr 8, 2020)

can be installed... but no audio sound at all.... AAF HD AUDIO Modded is installed no crash.......
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438445
Realtek 887


----------



## Lefterisa3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi to all audio freaks!!
I just strated to mess with my pc ( because of covid19 lockdown..) and been 4 days messing with moded and patched drivers to enable 5.1 output..
Anyway this package is amazing. The last updated drivers provide Crystal clear sound very balanced ( pink noise tested with balanced mic) its by far the best all in one solution out there.
I am having major problem with SB connect.
I get the blue screen that device is not connected. Of course i read the whole thread and the only possible solution is the one on the first page suggesting a link but the link is broken.   (Genkey.kga)
Please any thoughts on any possible solutions?
I tried several install and unistall options... Deleted all drivers.. disconnected from internet.. safe mode.. user rights.. nothing works.
Everything else works perfectly ( dolby atmos..dts.. dolby live..nahimic..)
Please any help would be much appreciated
Thanks and stay safe


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 8, 2020)

e33et said:


> Hello* Alan Finote,*
> 
> Hope u're fine these time.
> 
> ...


ASIO locks the device in exclusive mode for usage by a supported application. Raw pcm can be sent untouched in this mode. Also by skipping processing latency is very low.
DDL5.1 operates in a shared mode where any application audio is encoded by the system and sent as a single mix. Encoding causes latency.
These two systems are incompatible with each other.


----------



## gvkt (Apr 9, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> ASIO locks the device in exclusive mode for usage by a supported application. Raw pcm can be sent untouched in this mode. Also by skipping processing latency is very low.
> DDL5.1 operates in a shared mode where any application audio is encoded by the system and sent as a single mix. Encoding causes latency.
> These two systems are incompatible with each other.



This is not entirely accurate and the issue with the poster does not seem to have anything to do with this, as only the ASIO driver is being used between two different clients. Seems like a sample rate matching problem somewhere in the chain between the client and the codec through the ASIO driver. DD5.1 driver is not involved in that scenario.

A sound device in Windows (for example the optical port encoder) can operate with the DDL driver in exclusive mode or shared mode. This setting is in Control Panel->Sound->Manage audio devices-<device properties>->Advanced tab below where you select DDL. DDL itself does not care. 

ASIO bypasses all of that and goes directly to the device and as such does not use the Windows sound engine. It has to implement mixing itself if it wants to support shared mode. Most ASIO drivers don’t and work in exclusive mode. In addition, it MAY handle any sampling rate mismatches between the client and the capability of the output device. Under normal and typical conditions, ASIO provides the sampling rates supported natively by the device (and other rates if it is able to resample). The client should send output in one of those acceptable sampling rates.

The poster’s issue may be with ASIO driver not reporting the correct sampling rates or doing a bad resampling process if it tries to do the resampling itself. If this issue cropped up after installing the latest drivers, then the driver may have a bug.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 9, 2020)

Dts Ultra working in windows 10 v1909 )


----------



## cyberloner (Apr 10, 2020)

hmm this hack is for some sound chipset only.... ;/ not all realtek i guess


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 10, 2020)

cyberloner said:


> hmm this hack is for some sound chipset only.... ;/ not all realtek i guess


For realtek mister. You're wrong! :0)


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Apr 10, 2020)

@*H4cziLLa*
Do you want to share that driver mod?


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello everyone, how to return so that the sound device is recognized as msi and not gigabyte? Removing and cleaning the registry does not help.


----------



## alp.adalar (Apr 13, 2020)

I just want Dolby Atmos and DTS Audio, not other apps like nahimic or dolby cinema or dolby home theater. İs there a newer version of the driver in the first post or is there a driver just contains dolby atmos and dts?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 13, 2020)

Màthair said:


> Who is, and where`s the person that created the exe w/ the kga´s files?; is all we need u to create another new exe. This new exe will contain the kga necessary to mount the Sound Blaster Command, i will give to all the people the library file to mount the console and include this into the Realtek driver libraries once the driver is installed on Windows S.O. Now i have all the executables to install the console (included the latest DDL&DTS versions), the new version of SBCommand (SBCommand v.3.4.25.02) to actualize the console too. BUT, WE NEED a person to create a NEW REALTEK DRIVER MOD!, and probably (and obviously) that person who knows how to create a NEW KGA to this console.
> 
> Is everybody in?........... @alanfox2000 and @Alan Finote .
> 
> ...


Any Modder done this job?
Can the mod be compatible with 7.1 Surround Speakers?
If anybody creates a New Realtek Driver Mod and publised, please send me a link, if you prefer, send me by a Private Message.


----------



## lightzout (Apr 14, 2020)

alp.adalar said:


> I just want Dolby Atmos and DTS Audio, not other apps like nahimic or dolby cinema or dolby home theater. İs there a newer version of the driver in the first post or is there a driver just contains dolby atmos and dts?


There is an option to un-select the others but I recommend doing that first rather than roll back. The suites are so bloated for what (if anything)they offer. Maybe I am missing something but games and movies don't seem to be better with them (for me obv ymmv)


I am in the same boat. I get the best sound with just Dolby/DTS with Realtek drivers from Alan. It's not even close and by now I have experimented enough to trust my ears. When i installed the last release I had a lot of weird effects which were driver "ghosts" if you will.  I am getting ready to wipe my hdd and do a clean install.  After the Fall update Windows10 has been a mess of competing apps taking control of the sound device and  when it does get stable I always seem to find some way to wreck it by tuning or tweaking.  As it turns out the fact I upgraded from win7 and I have old hardware means I should start over.  The ALC892 codec is solid and plays nice with all my stereo components built for DTS.


TLDR: Yes, you can. It sounds awesome. Alan's drivers sound the best. No one is even close, he may be a magician or a mad scientist. 


Now I just need to get on top of Windows file permission tree and stop letting all of these unnecessary additional process running in the background and bogging down resources.   I recommend taking notes and following steps carefully to see what works, when you made a mistake or how to improve.  Good luck.


----------



## Jewelson (Apr 14, 2020)

Lefterisa3 said:


> Hi to all audio freaks!!
> I just strated to mess with my pc ( because of covid19 lockdown..) and been 4 days messing with moded and patched drivers to enable 5.1 output..
> Anyway this package is amazing. The last updated drivers provide Crystal clear sound very balanced ( pink noise tested with balanced mic) its by far the best all in one solution out there.
> I am having major problem with SB connect.
> ...



Try installing APO driver from a web blog called PureSoftApp. It's the first link when you google it. Download the APO driver then Once you install it, run Driver Maintenance which comes with the APO Driver and then press Add/Remove to install/fix and then tick any one of only the Creative Sound blaster section depending on whether you are using the Windows APP or Desktop installed version of Sound Blaster. It will solve most of the problems.


----------



## alp.adalar (Apr 14, 2020)

lightzout said:


> There is an option to un-select the others but I recommend doing that first rather than roll back. The suites are so bloated for what (if anything)they offer. Maybe I am missing something but games and movies don't seem to be better with them (for me obv ymmv)
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat. I get the best sound with just Dolby/DTS with Realtek drivers from Alan. It's not even close and by now I have experimented enough to trust my ears. When i installed the last release I had a lot of weird effects which were driver "ghosts" if you will.  I am getting ready to wipe my hdd and do a clean install.  After the Fall update Windows10 has been a mess of competing apps taking control of the sound device and  when it does get stable I always seem to find some way to wreck it by tuning or tweaking.  As it turns out the fact I upgraded from win7 and I have old hardware means I should start over.  The ALC892 codec is solid and plays nice with all my stereo components built for DTS.
> ...



I formatted my pc and did a clean w10 home 1909 instalation but when i install alan's driver in first post, there is no dts app. How can i get dts audio app?


----------



## Steve Evans (Apr 14, 2020)

Just joined TechPowerup for this thread!  First: thanks for your work: I've been able to enjoy high quality sound again.  I've had various success over the years with different cards and drivers and then Windows whacking my sound into the dark ages.  This iteration I've gone through dozens of uninstall / reinstall with the following target in mind: Get DTS and Dolby to work (and then Creative, etc) along with the microphone on my webcam.  
Specs: 

Gigabyte Motherboard with Realtek ALC1150 codec
Microsoft Lifecam Show
I've tried installing drivers from the Microsoft Update Catalog and even installed the Realtek Audio Console per Ed Tittel's instructions.  At one point I had DTS with that combination, but it may have been a leftover driver from another iteration.  Also, I installed the full package without the tweaks in the first post and everything sounded great; however, on Discord I sounded like a chipmunk (didn't expand the spoilers at that time).  Also Creative couldn't always find my sound card.  I also started looking at Alan Fox's thread on APO Driver, but

After uninstalling everything (also using CCleaner to remove registry entries), I've reinstalled just the driver here and then applied the steps for the 1st 2 spoilers in the first post. I haven't done the 3rd, because the selections shown there don't make sense (I don't see checks were there are checks) - feels like there's a step missing.  I currently have DTS and Dolby, but no voice on the webcam. Video capture works, but not the mic.  I have not installed Creative nor do I have the Realtek app to control the sound card. I was going to reinstall the webcam drivers, but the Win 10 MS program failed to run on Win 10 (thanks MS).  I even considered grabbing a $20 webcam, but they don't exist right now (thanks COVID). Disabling the drivers in the test utility removes the webcam from the device list, so it's somewhere in this driver / setting that needs to get set.  Can you help me figure this out?


----------



## Issoudotexe (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, I'm completely new to techpowerup. I created my account because of this thread. I've got a problem that bothers me. Dolby atmos says that nothing is plugged in and of course unfortunately nothing works. Creative connect doesn't says that but any audio effect is working. Could someone please help me, considering i'm a complete noob in audio driver modding and all. Thanks a lot 
PS: realtek Audio control also doesn't work


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 14, 2020)

Issoudotexe said:


> Hello, I'm completely new to techpowerup. I created my account because of this thread. I've got a problem that bothers me. Dolby atmos says that nothing is plugged in and of course unfortunately nothing works. Creative connect doesn't says that but any audio effect is working. Could someone please help me, considering i'm a complete noob in audio driver modding and all. Thanks a lot
> PS: realtek Audio control also doesn't work


Do provide the driver download link. A variety of drivers are around this site and the download link/post is a sure way to find the original creator of the modded driver.


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 15, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> the only computer that seems to officially support Sound Blaster Cinema 6 is this ONE GAMING NOTEBOOK K56-AR07 (CLEVO NH50AC) .
> I don't see any driver downloads for this gaming laptop (maybe not until Win10 v2004/20H1 officially comes out in late spring 2020) so it looks like Sound Blaster Cinema 6 and Sound Blaster Command MB7 (7th gen X-FI MB) will be hardware dependent and will not work with the current Creative MBAPO integration files found in alanfox2000's APO driver packs.



a follow up on this - Clevo does have some brand new 2020 laptops with Sound Blaster Cinema 6 support available on their web site:
NH50AF1, NH50AC, NH55ACQ
of course there are no driver downloads for these new laptops yet because they just came out on the market (Clevo could provide the driver downloads in either May or June)

edit - also Techpowerup also has an article last week about the Origin PC EON15-X laptop and one of the specs of that machine mentions SBCinema 6


----------



## algebraicgeomet (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello, mine is still not working. Could someone help? Do I need to upload any files or anything? I have MSI, not gigabyte.


----------



## Issoudotexe (Apr 15, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Do provide the driver download link. A variety of drivers are around this site and the download link/post is a sure way to find the original creator of the modded driver.


I use the Alan modded driver and I din't know how to fix bugs above :/


----------



## xOliver (Apr 16, 2020)

I tested the 6.0.8907.1 version and 6.0.8911.1, working well but the Realtek Semicondutor Panel don't open, I run manually but nothing happens
Thank you Allan for the good work, I was happy to see the evolution of the installer, I've been here since the beginning


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 16, 2020)

What's the cause of this






NVM figured it out seem the installer was calling two separate issues of net.exe as soon as I stopped one of them it continued the install to the finish


----------



## Issoudotexe (Apr 16, 2020)

Issoudotexe said:


> Hello, I'm completely new to techpowerup. I created my account because of this thread. I've got a problem that bothers me. Dolby atmos says that nothing is plugged in and of course unfortunately nothing works. Creative connect doesn't says that but any audio effect is working. Could someone please help me, considering i'm a complete noob in audio driver modding and all. Thanks a lot
> PS: realtek Audio control also doesn't work



Does the ALC 665 codec supported by this mod. And please could someone help me figure out what to do to fix my issue above. Thanks a lot


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 16, 2020)

ah so after rebooting I have DD and DTS audio but nothing else and none of the (44.1, 48, 88, 96, 192 bit stereo) audio tests in sound control panel fail to play any audio play an mp3 no audio watch a video on youtube no audio play a video via MPCHC that isn't DD or DTS or DDL no audio  boy I don't know WTF is going on

it's an Asus S1220A realtek chip using the optical out to an Pioneer VSX-531 AV Reciever with this device ID
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438723&REV_1001



Issoudotexe said:


> Does the ALC 665 codec supported by this mod. And please could someone help me figure out what to do to fix my issue above. Thanks a lot



your ALC 665 chip doesn't support Dolby anything

see here >> https://www.realtek.com/en/products/computer-peripheral-ics/item/alc655


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 16, 2020)

Issoudotexe said:


> Does the ALC 665 codec supported by this mod. And please could someone help me figure out what to do to fix my issue above. Thanks a lot


ALC665 is not HD audio Realtek. Mod is most probably not compatible.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 17, 2020)

My drivers realtek uad modded with sound blaster xfi 5.1 surround pro mb5 + full dolby & dts included 
























Download links coming soon. Just uploading....

Dts ultra pc II rulezzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Jayce (Apr 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> My drivers realtek uad modded with sound blaster xfi 5.1 surround pro mb5 + full dolby & dts included
> View attachment 151751View attachment 151752View attachment 151753View attachment 151754View attachment 151755View attachment 151756View attachment 151757View attachment 151758View attachment 151759View attachment 151760View attachment 151761
> 
> Download links coming soon. Just uploading....
> ...


Would this work with external speakers that are 5.1 surround sound?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 17, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Would this work with external speakers that are 5.1 surround sound?


U prefer stereo and dts ultra pc II for realtek


----------



## Jayce (Apr 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> U prefer stereo and dts ultra pc II for realtek


I prefer 5.1


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 17, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I prefer 5.1


Its only change settings in my mod 

For listening music i use sound blaster with 7 speakers and dolby digital live. Sounds great

110 decibeles


----------



## Jayce (Apr 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Its only change settings in my mod
> 
> For listening music i use sound blaster with 7 speakers and dolby digital live. Sounds great
> 
> 110 decibeles


So your saying it, this mod will work with 5.1 and 7.1?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 17, 2020)

Jayce said:


> So your saying it, this mod will work with 5.1 and 7.1?


Sure.








						File folder on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Install realtek_driver_2019_03.exe
Disable driver signature mode in windows.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 17, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Hopefully gives the highest quality sound


Satusfaction guaranted!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 17, 2020)

realtek_driver_2019_03.exe

Folder realtek2


----------



## Jewelson (Apr 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> realtek_driver_2019_03.exe
> 
> Folder realtek2


 I am sure you seem excited to share but please limit your replies to one main post by editing it back to whatever you wanted to add and don't go spamming replies over replies.  Either use Messaging to reply or Keep all things in one post as Alan does and I recommend you create a separate thread.


----------



## lestempest (Apr 17, 2020)

xOliver said:


> I tested the 6.0.8907.1 version and 6.0.8911.1, working well but the Realtek Semicondutor Panel don't open, I run manually but nothing happens
> Thank you Allan for the good work, I was happy to see the evolution of the installer, I've been here since the beginning


I actually have the same problem, nevertheless the sound still work. I read that its because of the version of the driver used. @Alan Finote which realtek driver version used on the *6.0.8911.1* ?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only this Realtek Driver is compatible with 5.1 and 7.1 , or exists more any mod compatible with Surround Speakers?
Me too, I preffer much more Driver Realtek compatible with Surround Speakers than Stereo.
Thanks


----------



## Danny (Apr 18, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> realtek_driver_2019_03.exe
> 
> Folder realtek2


this driver messed up the analog 5.1 and 7.1. tied up side vs rear speaker to front speaker. test tone on side or rear end up with front speaker play side or rear remain silent


----------



## Jayce (Apr 18, 2020)

Danny said:


> this driver messed up the analog 5.1 and 7.1. tied up side vs rear speaker to front speaker. test tone on side or rear end up with front speaker play side or rear remain silent


Yes it is, and also it's way too old of sound enhancer technology. It just doesn't really work properly for the surround sound speakers.


----------



## andrew7777 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello everyone I am new and just started getting into the hifi world.
I have a Realtek ALC662 chip, what do you recommend me to install?
(I am using headphones)

Thanks in advance

EDIT: when I tried the standard installation, dolby atmos and nahimic said "no headphones detected" although windows recognized them properly


----------



## red2blue (Apr 18, 2020)

So I installed the whole entire pack from the github (latest version). Everything installed, I see the dolby atmos, nahimic, and dolby DTS in my realtek hd manager supreme FX.

BUT, my actual sound driver (if I go to the realtek hd audio in device management) it is still on version 6.0.1.8419

Not sure why it didn't update to the latest driver Alan has modded.

Also, None of the effects are working on Sonic Studio, or nahimic, or anywhere else for that matter. I'm using headphones, I tried speakers and still no luck. Effects weren't working prior to installing this modded driver. [I tried the Realtek Utility Tweak guide on the OP, no luck]

My motherboard is Asus maximus ix hero


Pleaasseeee help i'm going insane trying to fix this.


EDIT: I Grabbed a newer version of Realtek Supreme FX Audio Driver from a newer motherboard and installed that drivers sonic studio and the sonic studio effects do not work still as well as nahimic. However, the SupremeFX Realtek Audio Manager effects do work. thats about it. 

I installed version 8746.1. Should I install the realtek driver that AAF is on?


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 18, 2020)

Good day, my question can be made so that the driver is defined as msi and not as a gigabyte?


----------



## lestempest (Apr 18, 2020)

andrew7777 said:


> Hello everyone I am new and just started getting into the hifi world.
> I have a Realtek ALC662 chip, what do you recommend me to install?
> (I am using headphones)
> 
> ...





red2blue said:


> So I installed the whole entire pack from the github (latest version). Everything installed, I see the dolby atmos, nahimic, and dolby DTS in my realtek hd manager supreme FX.
> 
> BUT, my actual sound driver (if I go to the realtek hd audio in device management) it is still on version 6.0.1.8419
> 
> ...


Try installing it in offline mode (no internet connection) and turn on the connection once you restarted your computer.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 19, 2020)

andrew7777 said:


> Hello everyone I am new and just started getting into the hifi world.
> I have a Realtek ALC662 chip, what do you recommend me to install?
> (I am using headphones)
> 
> ...



your ALC662 doesn't support Dolby Atmos or Nahimic you're better of just sticking to the standard Realtek drivers or buy a modern sound card discrete or USB based is upto you


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, I sort of figured out how to change the classic sound manager to a branded msi?


----------



## Nusuth (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello everyone, hello Alan,
First of all, thank you for your effort and the great work that you're doing. I have too struggled with not being able to get Dolby Digital and DTS over Realtek sound card on Windows 10. I have somehow managed to get it with these drivers, but maybe you can help me with some details.

Hardware: Gigabyte Aorus Gaming Z390 WIFI https://www.gigabyte.com/hr/Motherboard/Z390-I-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10#kf

First, what I have tried:
1. Disconnect LAN cable, reinstall Windows 10 (tried both 1903, 1909 and 2004), install AAF HD Audio Modded version 6.0.8911.1 while there are no other Realtek audio drivers - the driver gets installed successfully, and I can see AAF HD Audio Modded device in Device Manager. However, on next Windows update, it gets written over with Microsoft Realtek driver from May 2019. So it will work, but only if I disable driver download - didn't find another solution here.
2. Reinstall Windows 10 with attached LAN cable, Windows downloads Realtek drivers from May 2019. I install AAF HD Audio Modded 6.0.8911.1, but the device under Device Manager still says Realtek Audio, and shows MS driver version. In Control Panel - Sound - Realtek Digital Output, I don't get additional tabs for Dolby, but I can pick Dolby Digital and DTS from drop-down menu with channel selection, and the 5.1 sound works on my Yamaha receiver. But as I said, there are no extra tabs available, and the Gigabyte Audio Control Panel doesn't recognize DTS and Dolby Digital options under channel selection.
3. Reinstall Windows 10 with attached LAN cable, Windows downloads Realtek drivers from May 2019. I manually install Realtek drivers from Gigabyte page (6.0.8854.1), and after that I install AAF HD Audio Modded 6.0.8911.1. The device name in Device Manager doesn't change to AAF HD Audio Modded device, it still shows Realtek Audio, and shows Realtek driver version. The rest is same as in 2. - no additional tabs in Sound control panel for Realtek Digital Output, but I get Dolby Digital and DTS channels in drop-down menu, and 5.1 sound works on my Yamaha receiver.

Am I missing some step, doing something wrong, that my device doesn't change to AAF HD Audio Modded in Device Manager after AAF HD Audio Modded driver installation? Because in one of my experiments, I managed to get the device to be called like this in Device Manager (like in case explained under 1. up there), but I am not sure how I got it, but then I got additional tabs in Sound Control Panel for AAF HD Audio Modded Digital Device. I cannot recreate this case, I can usually only get Realtek(R) Audio under Sound, video and game controllers, and Digital S/PDIF Out (Realtek (R)Audio) under Audio inputs and outputs in Device Manager.

I tried numerous times to remove and reinstall AAF HD Audio Modded driver, I tried removing Realtek(R) Audio with and without deleting drivers when uninstalling. I just can't find a reliable way to recreate a case where I have AAF HD Audio Modded device in Device Manager, which seems to work the best.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## andrew7777 (Apr 19, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> your ALC662 doesn't support Dolby Atmos or Nahimic you're better of just sticking to the standard Realtek drivers or buy a modern sound card discrete or USB based is upto you


Thank you so much for the response


----------



## lightzout (Apr 19, 2020)

I cannot get DTS to run or install anymore. How do I check reg or the sound devices config? It shows two instances of your drivers one at top of device manager.  Please help i have been trying to get in it back all week. I could have messed things up with the Utility.  I suspect its not real my hardware correctly.


----------



## red2blue (Apr 20, 2020)

red2blue said:


> So I installed the whole entire pack from the github (latest version). Everything installed, I see the dolby atmos, nahimic, and dolby DTS in my realtek hd manager supreme FX.
> 
> BUT, my actual sound driver (if I go to the realtek hd audio in device management) it is still on version 6.0.1.8419
> 
> ...




Bump


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2020)

lightzout said:


> I cannot get DTS to run or install anymore. How do I check reg or the sound devices config? It shows two instances of your drivers one at top of device manager.  Please help i have been trying to get in it back all week. I could have messed things up with the Utility.  I suspect its not real my hardware correctly.



What Realtek chip does your mobo have on it


----------



## xOliver (Apr 20, 2020)

lestempest said:


> I actually have the same problem, nevertheless the sound still work. I read that its because of the version of the driver used. @Alan Finote which realtek driver version used on the *6.0.8911.1* ?


Well, I was able to solve this by replacing the HDA folder with one from a previous original driver, try this. =)


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 20, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> your ALC662 doesn't support Dolby Atmos or Nahimic you're better of just sticking to the standard Realtek drivers or buy a modern sound card discrete or USB based is upto you


And, the ALC883 what can he Support?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> And, the ALC883 what can he Support?



Read for yourself here :: http://realtek.info/pdf/alc883.pdf


----------



## NIYASKR (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi anyone please share any idea to have the full dolby access by using any mod please guys .. plzzz


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2020)

NIYASKR said:


> Hi anyone please share any idea to have the full dolby access by using any mod please guys .. plzzz


 With what audio codec chip do you have 

and guys/gals before you start asking questions in these forums it is advisable to fill out the System Specs part of your profile so that we know what hardware you're running just so we don't have to keep asking what hardware are you running all the damn time thankyou


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 21, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Read for yourself here :: http://realtek.info/pdf/alc883.pdf


Thanks for the Datasheet of my Realtek Audio Controller!


----------



## Baks (Apr 21, 2020)

NIYASKR said:


> Hi anyone please share any idea to have the full dolby access by using any mod please guys .. plzzz


try this for Dolby Atmos








						realtek-uad-dolby-mod
					

Realtek Universal Audio Driver with Dolby DAX3 APO




					git.fuwafuwa.moe


----------



## Credelle (Apr 22, 2020)

I got an ALC887 and when i install those drivers its all fine, they are there on the device manager, but when i try to open sb connect, nahimic or Dolby atmos none of then opens, they instantly close after i try to open then, reinstalled 3 times and its the same thing


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 22, 2020)

Credelle said:


> I got an ALC887 and when i install those drivers its all fine, they are there on the device manager, but when i try to open sb connect, nahimic or Dolby atmos none of then opens, they instantly close after i try to open then, reinstalled 3 times and its the same thing


You need to go to: Device Manager / Sound, game and video devices / Realtek / Properties / Driver / Update driver / Search for drivers on this computer
Search and install drivers manually. / Select a driver from the list of available drivers on the computer
This list lists all available drivers compatible with this device, as well as drivers for devices of the same category. / Select _*AAF HD Audio Modded*_  from the list / Reboots


----------



## temati (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello everyone. Please help.
I can not access Dolby Atmos and Realtek Audio Console: "Problem accessing Dolby Atmos driver"

Nahimic and SB connect work fine.



Megalodon said:


> This list lists all available drivers compatible with this device, as well as drivers for devices of the same category. / Select Realtek AF from the list / Reboots


Can't find this in the list. There is _AAF HD Audio Modded_ only.

I got an ALC892


----------



## Credelle (Apr 22, 2020)

Megalodon said:


> You need to go to: Device Manager / Sound, game and video devices / Realtek / Properties / Driver / Update driver / Search for drivers on this computer
> Search and install drivers manually. / Select a driver from the list of available drivers on the computer
> This list lists all available drivers compatible with this device, as well as drivers for devices of the same category. / Select Realtek AF from the list / Reboots


All the drivers are there, already installed and working, the services are running, i just cant open any of the programs that this is installing


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 22, 2020)

temati said:


> _AAF HD Audio Modded_


It also needs to be installed, it was sealed up in its post.


----------



## temati (Apr 22, 2020)

Megalodon said:


> It also needs to be installed, it was sealed up in its post.


There is no other audio device (except for all bluetooth and others) in Device manager after installing the package.
Should there be another device besides AAF HD Audio Modded?
There are also no signed Realtek drivers in the selection window.
Where can I find the driver?


----------



## siderwar (Apr 22, 2020)

hi guys can anyone help me here ?
i got *alc 668* *rog g752vsk* laptop
that got two internal speakers and one  internal sub woofer 
is there any way to get creative with its best version ?
i installed the 8911.1 alan version  and its i think not good because of the cracking sound from internal woofer
and Dolby and creative *does not detect driver* also nahimic3 *does not do any thing on speakers no effect at all*
i done anything that alan said like vid and *Driver Policy* no change no luck
its 
*HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_104313F0&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_104313F0*

now im on 8899.1 version with no optimizer app even sonic studio 2 is not working for me
when i install ss2 (sonic studio 2) speakers stopping working no sound and realtek even not working good and i cant install ss3 its says the device is not supported
is there any way that i fix this driver ? install creative and use it ?
it is really driving me crazy 
 please help me with this .


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 22, 2020)

temati said:


> There is no other audio device (except for all bluetooth and others) in Device manager after installing the package.
> Should there be another device besides AAF HD Audio Modded?
> There are also no signed Realtek drivers in the selection window.
> Where can I find the driver?


In the device manager should be software components, AAF drivers.


Credelle said:


> All the drivers are there, already installed and working, the services are running, i just cant open any of the programs that this is installing


Have you turned on developer mode?


----------



## temati (Apr 22, 2020)

Megalodon said:


> In the device manager should be software components, AAF drivers.


Found these drivers. In any case, it is not clear what to do with Dolby Atmos. The driver seems to be there, but the software does not work


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 22, 2020)

temati said:


> Found these drivers. In any case, it is not clear what to do with Dolby Atmos. The driver seems to be there, but the software does not work


That writes?



Spoiler: Img


----------



## temati (Apr 22, 2020)

There is nothing else. Also in the driver selection list, too, is nothing but the AAF HD Audio Modded


----------



## Credelle (Apr 22, 2020)

Its all here, default realtek enhacements working, but nahimic and dolby stays like this forever and sb connect closes instantly, windows is in developer mode.


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 22, 2020)

Credelle said:


> Its all here, default realtek enhacements working, but nahimic and dolby stays like this forever and sb connect closes instantly, windows is in developer mode.


Recovery helped me, from the point of the system I created it in this position, and started it and I got a dolby.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 22, 2020)

Baks said:


> try this for Dolby Atmos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have question about the dolby atmos mod using HDXRT. How come people that make the mods, only use
DolbyAPOv2100.dll
DolbyAPOvlldp130.dll
these two dlls in this mod instead all of the dlls like
DolbyAPOv251.dll
DolbyAPOv251gm.dll
DolbyAPOv2100.dll
DolbyAPOv2100lite.dll
DolbyDspVlldp.dll
DolbyAPOvlldp120.dll
DolbyAPOvlldp130.dll
DolbyAPOvlldpgm.dll
DolbyAPOvlldp.dll

Do you think that they don't have access to all the dlls or do you think they do it because it makes the audio better?


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I have question about the dolby atmos mod using HDXRT. How come people that make the mods, only use
> DolbyAPOv2100.dll
> DolbyAPOvlldp130.dll
> these two dlls in this mod instead all of the dlls like
> ...


Because only one of these DLLs can be activated at a time as they are different versions, if I remember properly. The latest version present is the one that you put at top. Why will someone bother with old version?


----------



## Jayce (Apr 22, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Because only one of these DLLs can be activated at a time as they are different versions, if I remember properly. The latest version present is the one that you put at top. Why will someone bother with old version?


Because for all those DLLs mentioned above including the first two as well , they all are the latest version which is 3.20602.612.0, i especially have all them and i see all of that this version, which i believe is considered the latest one.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Because for all those DLLs mentioned above including the first two as well , they all are the latest version which is 3.20602.612.0, i especially have all them and i see all of that this version, which i believe is considered the latest one.


Different Dolby SKU, most probably.
e.g. DolbyAPOvlldpgm.dll for atmos for gaming.
DolbyAPOvlldp130.dll APIV3 xmlv3.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 22, 2020)

@CityCultivator if you wanted to be able to get them all with the latest version, i recommend downloading apo driver from puresoftapps and install the dolby atmos driver and then go type in %appdata% in the windows search and then you will see puresoftapps folder, keep clicking till you see System64Folder and then click into DOLBY_UWP_3.x folder and then you will see all the DLLS and including the ones in dolbyaposvc folder with the latest version(3.20602.612.0). 

You copy all DLLs to a folder thats empty and then just uninstall APO Driver and have fun.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2020)

Jayce said:


> @CityCultivator if you wanted to be able to get them all with the latest version, i recommend downloading apo driver from puresoftapps and install the dolby atmos driver and then go type in %appdata% in the windows search and then you will see puresoftapps folder, keep clicking till you see System64Folder and then click into DOLBY_UWP_3.x folder and then you will see all the DLLS and including the ones in dolbyaposvc folder with the latest version(3.20602.612.0).
> 
> You copy all DLLs to a folder thats empty and then just uninstall APO Driver and have fun.


I took the info from APO Driver.
APIV3 xmlv3 is how apo driver calls the versions.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 22, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> I took the info from APO Driver.
> APIV3 xmlv3 is how apo driver calls the versions.


So wouldn't you want to put all those latest DLLs on the HDXRT file for use?


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2020)

Jayce said:


> So wouldn't you want to put all those latest DLLs on the HDXRT file for use?


APO Driver says to enable only one on install.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 22, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> APO Driver says to enable only one on install.


I see, you are talking about the installation tutorial page from puresoftapps talking about "Folder name include (VLLDP1.2) use newer DolbyAPOvlldp120.dll which bring littie different audio quality. "

Because in the program, it doesn't say anything about that.






						Audio Enhancers Installation Turtorial - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Credelle (Apr 23, 2020)

Did a fresh install of windows and now i get those errors, but now nahimic and dolby works, sb connect stills the same, opens and close


----------



## Jayce (Apr 23, 2020)

Baks said:


> try this for Dolby Atmos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried installing this exactly as the instructions stated using the setup.exe and the Dolby sound effect won't work.
And I was trying to install the default files that were already in there.

Can someone help figure out why the effect won't work?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 23, 2020)

Credelle said:


> Did a fresh install of windows and now i get those errors, but now nahimic and dolby works, sb connect stills the same, opens and close
> View attachment 152448View attachment 152449



To Run these programs open with Admin and disable your antivirus.

I think this can be a solution, but this programs not are SB Connect, is a KGA Generator, for SB Connect.

Olá @Alan Finote, como você é do Brasil, acho que nós falamos melhor em Português, sou de Portugal.
Eu estou cansado de ver a interface simples do Gestor de Audio da Realtek, gostaria de personalizá-la, gosto muito desta da Asus ou da ROG.
Uma vez, instalei um Mod seu em que você fez uma Skin da ROG.
Aguardo uma resposta.
Obrigado.



EN:
Hello @Alan Finote, because you are from Brazil, I think we speak better in Portuguese, I am from Portugal.
I am tired of seeing the simplest interface of Realtek's Audio Manager, I would like to customize it, I really like this one from Asus or the ROG.
Once, I installed your Mod that you made a Skin from ROG.
I'm waiting your response.
Thank you.


----------



## Credelle (Apr 23, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> To Run these programs open with Admin and disable your antivirus.
> 
> I think this can be a solution, but this programs not are SB Connect, is a KGA Generator, for SB Connect.
> 
> ...


Had to disable windows defender and smartscreen, ngl this modded driver is full of bugs, i had it installed before and it stopped working for no reason, and to get it working again i had to reinstall windows


----------



## ador250 (Apr 23, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I tried installing this exactly as the instructions stated using the setup.exe and the Dolby sound effect won't work.
> And I was trying to install the default files that were already in there.
> 
> Can someone help figure out why the effect won't work?



Check this option after install @Jayce


----------



## Jayce (Apr 23, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Check this option after install @Jayce


It works perfectly thanks, I just made small adjustment to it, so it can copy my custom Runtime.xml file to the dax3 folder in program data


----------



## xTurboZx (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey folks,

I hope everyone is doing well during these crazy times!

I've been at this for at least 14 hours now as I like troubleshooting, and trying to resolve issues - don't want to bother anyone. I'm officially stuck and still not able to get it to work.

How do I until completely remove and start from scratch??

Also, can you provide the complete steps on how to install this? i.e, does driver signature need to be turned on? Does *6.0.8911.1* come with the package or should it be installed first? Which one should be installed - I see there 5 version of *6.0.8911.1*.

*Nahimic *= works

*Dolby Atmos *= not working





*Sound Blaster Connect *= not working





Screenshot of device manager:






Any help would be highly appreciated so my brain can rest


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 24, 2020)

xTurboZx said:


> Any help would be highly appreciated so my brain can rest











						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

I got an ALC887 and when i install those drivers its all fine, they are there on the device manager, but when i try to open sb connect, nahimic or Dolby atmos none of then opens, they instantly close after i try to open then, reinstalled 3 times and its the same thing  You need to go to: Device...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 24, 2020)

No more Dolby Digital live from external Creative X-Fi 5.1 Pro
					

Hey guys.  It's been a while since I did not use my external sound card on my laptop. The last time I used it, the Dolby Digital Live function was working perfectly, but now it only outputs pcm stereo over usb.  I've got an Asus Rog G72VS laptop with a Realtek chipset. I only use the Realtek...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## xTurboZx (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you @Megalodon! I tried this and received the following error.

Any ideas?







@H4cziLLa I'll the link you shared if I can't get this to work.

Z370 Gaming 5 Motherboard with ALC1220


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 24, 2020)

xTurboZx said:


> Thank you @Megalodon! I tried this and received the following error.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Did you try reinstalling it again?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 24, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8924.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## temati (Apr 24, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8924.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...


Thanks, installed. Dolby Atmos still can't find drivers(


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 24, 2020)

xTurboZx said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well during these crazy times!
> 
> ...


Examining the image, I saw that you have the standard extension and components from Realtek, and this will prevent the items in this mod from working correctly.


----------



## xTurboZx (Apr 24, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Examining the image, I saw that you have the standard extension and components from Realtek, and this will prevent the items in this mod from working correctly.



Hi Alan,

I appreciate your reply.

Which items should be updated to replace the standard extension and components from Realtek?

Thank you.


----------



## R0GG (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi,is there any possibility to mod realtek drivers for asus crosshair formula Z motherboard to support creative suite : X-Fi MB 2 Utility V1.04.01 (updated version downloadable on asus maximus V gene motherboard) >> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...1.1961233095.1587624353-1136660477.1571977851
or the original version from Asus crosshair formula V (NON Z) downloadable here >> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...8.1961233095.1587624353-1136660477.1571977851

Basically I lost hope to get the beautiful, very intuitive and functional with geat sound quality ( balanced base sounds mostly) creative X-Fi MB2 to work on windows 7 64 after upgraded from motherboard from non Z version to crosshair formula V Z, although I used same SSD boot drive with cloned system it says non supported device when attempt to launch MB2 suite ( with THX and orange equalizer and alchemy and library organizer >> screen shot of orange theme attached I stumbled upon this nice  tutorial on youtube on a custom realtek driver method with downloads of the moded driver and patched creative X-fi MB2 with downlod links >>








but Iy's a bit different with blue theme and slightly different  functionality, but tutorial is excellent and files still available for download ( attached screen shots of files downloaded .



Basically the Xfi-MB2 is already installed on the system win 7 64 cloned to the new mobo crosshair formula V Z , but it is locked because Asus did not feel to get the software rights from creative for this mobo.

By the way both mobos have Realtek ALC889 codec I think using driver Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7525 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit. on asus mobo website

Please helP )
I can  provide more links and attach any file you think you would need.
Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 25, 2020)

R0GG said:


> Hi,is there any possibility to mod realtek drivers for asus crosshair formula Z motherboard to support creative suite : X-Fi MB 2 Utility V1.04.01 (updated version downloadable on asus maximus V gene motherboard) >> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...1.1961233095.1587624353-1136660477.1571977851
> or the original version from Asus crosshair formula V (NON Z) downloadable here >> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...8.1961233095.1587624353-1136660477.1571977851
> 
> Basically I lost hope to get the beautiful, very intuitive and functional with geat sound quality ( balanced base sounds mostly) creative X-Fi MB2 to work on windows 7 64 after upgraded from motherboard from non Z version to crosshair formula V Z, although I used same SSD boot drive with cloned system it says non supported device when attempt to launch MB2 suite ( with THX and orange equalizer and alchemy and library organizer >> screen shot of orange theme attached I stumbled upon this nice  tutorial on youtube on a custom realtek driver method with downloads of the moded driver and patched creative X-fi MB2 with downlod links >>
> ...




I implemented all creative legacy product into modern realtek uad driver, if u r running windows 10 after 1709 u can try it *LINK*


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello/ Yocan mod Asus Xonar Drivers like Realtek mod?
All effects need me
Thanks.


----------



## R0GG (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi, @ador250 : Mr. ador250: thank you so much for the quick reply and for pointing me to the link for those Mod files on github, wow, going to test that unlocked driver today on  my windows 7 64 (which seems more complicated process to disable software signing verification, and maybe later on windows 10 ( same PC)  BIG THANKS, I'll get back to you with the results shortly, thank you so much.


----------



## leer0y (Apr 25, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8924.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



Hello Alan,

i appreciate your work here!

I have downloadaed and installed your new modded version, although i can't get sound from my 2 rear speakers in youtube through Chrome (seems like Dolby Home Theatre) doesn't work.

Would you have any solution to this?

I am using an Realtek ALC892 Chip in the Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 mainboard connected to a 5.1 system through optical out with DDL or DTS Interactive both won't letme activate Dolby Home Theatre.

Thank's in advance!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 25, 2020)

leer0y said:


> Hello Alan,
> 
> i appreciate your work here!
> 
> ...


This version contains only Dolby Atmos, which you find in your Start Menu.


----------



## leer0y (Apr 25, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> This version contains only Dolby Atmos, which you find in your Start Menu.



Oh, so this is just visual after i used the "Realtek Audio Device Tweak"?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 25, 2020)

leer0y said:


> Hello Alan,
> 
> i appreciate your work here!
> 
> ...


Try DTS Interactive


----------



## leer0y (Apr 25, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Try DTS Interactive


Yo, thank's for your fast reply. It was Chrome's fault^^, seems like chrome disabled speaker fill on stock using HTML5.

If anyone wonders, adding  "--disable-audio-output-resampler --try-supported-channel-layouts" start options to Chrome shortcut helped.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 25, 2020)

leer0y said:


> Hello Alan,
> 
> i appreciate your work here!
> 
> ...



Hey, try and go type in Chrome://flags in the top search bar of chrome and search and enable

*WebRTC multi-channel capture audio processing.*

Support in WebRTC for processing capture audio in multi channel without downmixing when running APM in the render process. – Mac, Windows, Linux, Chrome OS, Android
#enable-webrtc-capture-multi-channel-audio-processing

This should solve your issue after a restart of chrome, this the newest feature chrome implemented for non stereo users.


This one below doesn't work with the latest chrome
--disable-audio-output-resampler --try-supported-channel-layouts"


----------



## leer0y (Apr 25, 2020)

This fix should still work enabling 5.1 in some games btw: https://steamcommunity.com/app/209650/discussions/0/152393186503733124/
Tried it with Windows 1909.


----------



## EvolutionXIII (Apr 25, 2020)

After installing the newest drivers, I got no sound and when I try to change from stereo to 5.1 it says format not supported by this device. Tried going back to previous driver which was working to some extent (Get High cpu usage if I install sound blaster 720) but it's still giving me the same error even though it was working before. Is there any solution this? 
I've been stuck using the 6.0.8835.1 dolby only drivers. 

Btw what's the difference between sound blaster 360 & 720? and is 720 supposed to use 4-5% of cpu usage constantly?


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello Alan ! Please make me Xonar Drivers Mods. Creative/VIA/HARMAN/Dolby/DTS/SRS mod
Thanks


----------



## morrigan28 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a problem with crackling sound (sometimes even lagging) when I scroll a page in firefox or do something while playing a netflix video (for example). I use SB Connect but Dolby and Nahimic have the same problem on both previous and newest driver version. My laptop has ALC3233 built-in.


----------



## Hotobu (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm trying to get 5.1 sound by going directly from my motherboard's optical out to my receiver. Do I need to have the Realtek drivers in addition to your mod, or does it replace them. Right now my device manager looks like this.


----------



## lightzout (Apr 27, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Hey, try and go type in Chrome://flags in the top search bar of chrome and search and enable
> 
> *WebRTC multi-channel capture audio processing.*
> 
> ...


This is amazing, thank you.  I have been having issues with Chrome using hude amounts of memory so I just installed CCleaner's Chromium browser and this kind of back end configuration is amazing. I will test out the sound tonight. Sometimes the sound through Chrome isn't too bad but varies with content on youtube.

I am very happy to say I finally got my system stable!  I had to make a use account and do all the tweaks as  admin and then sign back in as user. Sometime the HD manager crashes windows audio service but I am going to do a clean install soon so I am not sweating it.  I have been making lots of work for myself using Foobar200 audio player to get best sound output.  What audio players are other people using? FB2K was pretty daunting at first but it sounds great when dialed.  I have DTS Interactive and Dolby running through ALC892 with Enhancesments tab OFF!  No spatial sound.  There is so much to learn about audio. Its the only thing keeping me sane in quarantine shelter era!  

Thank you Alan!


----------



## Jayce (Apr 27, 2020)

lightzout said:


> This is amazing, thank you.  I have been having issues with Chrome using hude amounts of memory so I just installed CCleaner's Chromium browser and this kind of back end configuration is amazing. I will test out the sound tonight. Sometimes the sound through Chrome isn't too bad but varies with content on youtube.
> 
> I am very happy to say I finally got my system stable!  I had to make a use account and do all the tweaks as  admin and then sign back in as user. Sometime the HD manager crashes windows audio service but I am going to do a clean install soon so I am not sweating it.  I have been making lots of work for myself using Foobar200 audio player to get best sound output.  What audio players are other people using? FB2K was pretty daunting at first but it sounds great when dialed.  I have DTS Interactive and Dolby running through ALC892 with Enhancesments tab OFF!  No spatial sound.  There is so much to learn about audio. Its the only thing keeping me sane in quarantine shelter era!
> 
> Thank you Alan!



So the sound plays in all the speakers now?
That's good.

Just note that my name isn't Alan.


----------



## lightzout (Apr 27, 2020)

Well my sound is output through the AAF Realtek  Dolby/DTS interactive to a receiver that handles the signal so whether its from a player like Foobar or Chrome I presume it would be 5.1 regardless but I am no expert. It sounded great I am not 100% sure but another TPU user posted this 5.1 spotify link and its got some great stuff.  Sounds phenomenal I just can't say for sure. Is there a way to see?  I want to learn about how everything works together. I am pleasantly surprised at how good the Spotify web player sounds now. 

spotifylaylist:6PFjCzSr3icCNK9bElw8lN  <---sorry I can't find post where this was linked but props to whoever posted it.


----------



## Lucelarius (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello! Only today I tested this driver. Everything is super.
However, it was not without problems.
Motherboard "Gigabyte B450 AORUS Pro" with integrated sound card "Realtek ALC 1220-VB". Windows 10 (1903). Before installing, all drivers and software on the sound was removed.

When installing version 6.0.8924.1, Sound Blaster did not see the devices. After installing version 6.0.8911.1, everything worked without any problems.


----------



## Mircosfot (Apr 28, 2020)

@Alan Finote  is this driver Windows 20H1 (2004) proof?


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 28, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> ....



Alan,

Is there a similar mod made for the Creative Audio ZxR type of cards? That card has the older type of Creative SBX software (same functionality), had DDL and DTS Connect, but I don't have any of the other goodies that you have unlocked for the Realtek drivers.
I am not even sure if it is possible...


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Apr 28, 2020)

Has anyone noticed Sound Blaster Connect sometimes does not start with Windows? And when the app is manually opened, it takes AGES for the program to open. Feels like something could be wrong with it.


----------



## Hotobu (Apr 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I feel asthough I've followed all of these steps. Downloaded the newest Realtek drivers, updated the driver policy etc, and I still can't get 5.1 when connected to optical.


----------



## Mircosfot (Apr 29, 2020)

ok guys, i did it! i installed alans driver on Windows 2004 (20H1) and it works great! even dts/dolby. YAYAYAYAYA


----------



## nuitezero (Apr 30, 2020)

During the installation I uncheck the creative suite option and after its, I have no more sound, I have to uninstall and reinstall and I have to check one of the 2 options either the Blaster 720 or 320, is- this normal? thank you


----------



## Lucelarius (Apr 30, 2020)

The previous message was premature (

Please tell me the order of the correct installation.
Should there be DTS / DDL support for devices via analog output (3.5mm)?

Currently installed Windows 10 (1909) and there is only a standard device with support for High Definition Audio.  Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro motherboard with integrated Realtek ALC 1220-VB sound card.
Windows Update offers drivers version 6.0.8703.1.
The manufacturer’s website has the following list of drivers:


Sorry for my English.  (Google translate)


----------



## Poliphilo (May 1, 2020)

Hi all.

I have a rampage IV formula. My Realtek drivers are at the moment the 6.0.8746.1 dated 02/07/2019  (win7 54 bit).
What have I to do? Download the last version in the first page (6.0.8924.1 for windows 7) and just install it or have I to unistall my version before to install everything?

Thank You


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 1, 2020)

Poliphilo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have a rampage IV formula. My Realtek drivers are at the moment the 6.0.8746.1 dated 02/07/2019  (win7 54 bit).
> What have I to do? Download the last version in the first page (6.0.8924.1 for windows 7) and just install it or have I to unistall my version before to install everything?
> ...


It is necessary to remove the previous version.


----------



## Poliphilo (May 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It is necessary to remove the previous version.



So, from the Control Panel - "Program and features" I unistall "Realtek High Definition Audio Driver", reboot and then run "AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8924.1.exe"? What if, when I reboot the first time, windows starts automatically to install drivers?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 1, 2020)

Poliphilo said:


> So, from the Control Panel - "Program and features" I unistall "Realtek High Definition Audio Driver", reboot and then run "AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8924.1.exe"? What if, when I reboot the first time, windows starts automatically to install drivers?


This driver suite contains a digital signature, but I still recommend that you go to "*Control Panel -> System -> Advanced system settings -> Hardware -> Device installation settings* and click *No (The device may not work as intended). expected)*".


----------



## Poliphilo (May 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> This driver suite contains a digital signature, but I still recommend that you go to "*Control Panel -> System -> Advanced system settings -> Hardware -> Device installation settings* and click *No (The device may not work as intended). expected)*".



I didi it and selected "*No*"  and "*Never install driver software from windows update*". Then I uninstalled Realtek High definition Audio Driver. 
Rebooted.
When be back in windows it automatically installed "High Definition Audio Driver" Indeed (I could not stop it). So, after that, I launched the AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8924.1.exe and then rebooted again.

Now the situation is: I don't hear anything, in the control panel I don't have the "*Realtek digital audio control panel*", if I launch *X-FI MB 5* it opens but says that *there is not any audio device* (disable, not present, not supported, or unplugged...).
Also in the device manager "*Realtek device*" is missing and there is a problem with the "High Definition Audio Controller" as you can see here:



			https://iili.io/J5Vm4n.jpg


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 1, 2020)

Poliphilo said:


> I didi it and selected "*No*"  and "*Never install driver software from windows update*". Then I uninstalled Realtek High definition Audio Driver.
> Rebooted.
> When be back in windows it automatically installed "High Definition Audio Driver" Indeed (I could not stop it). So, after that, I launched the AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8924.1.exe and then rebooted again.
> 
> ...


If you can, let me know the all hardware IDs of the Intel X79 Audio Controller device highlighted in the image.


----------



## Poliphilo (May 1, 2020)

I tried to use this (my last realtel


Alan Finote said:


> If you can, let me know the all hardware IDs of the Intel X79 Audio Controller device highlighted in the image.



I reinstalled my original drivers.



			https://i.ibb.co/bPrmyXD/system-2.jpg
		


Now I have the *Realtek High Definition Audio* ver. *6.0.8746.1* date *02/07/2019*

The Hardware ID* are

Realtek High Definition Audio : *
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1043846B&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1043846B

*Intel C600/X79 series chipset High Definition Audio Controller - 1D20 (*driver version *9.2.3.1013* - date *16/03/2011*) * :*
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D20&SUBSYS_84FD1043&REV_06
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D20&SUBSYS_84FD1043
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D20&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D20&CC_0403


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 1, 2020)

Poliphilo said:


> I tried to use this (my last realtel
> 
> 
> I reinstalled my original drivers.
> ...


You can test the mod driver again, but be aware that you will see a page in the installer for a bus driver for SST (*AAF HD Audio Enumerator Bus Driver*) devices. *CLEAR THIS OPTION* and continue the installation.


----------



## SOLUTION111 (May 1, 2020)

Audiodevice cannot be detected SOLUTION: https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAFRealtekMod/issues/38


----------



## Poliphilo (May 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> You can test the mod driver again, but be aware that you will see a page in the installer for a bus driver for SST (*AAF HD Audio Enumerator Bus Driver*) devices. *CLEAR THIS OPTION* and continue the installation.



Unistalled my realtek drivers. 

Rebooted and launched the "*AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8924.1.exe*" setup. I leaved checked i the second page the "Creative installation" and "X-Fi", then (in the follow page) I unchecked the AAF Bus driver.

Audio is working. 
I can't open "Realtek HD audio manager" (the folder in C:\program files\Realtek\Audio \HDA is empty)
X-FI MB 5 panel is empty and always says that it can found a device (disable, not present, not supported, or unplugged...).


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> You can test the mod driver again, but be aware that you will see a page in the installer for a bus driver for SST (*AAF HD Audio Enumerator Bus Driver*) devices. *CLEAR THIS OPTION* and continue the installation.


So when we update to newer versions, should we always leave this option unchecked?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 2, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> So when we update to newer versions, should we always leave this option unchecked?


I will make some more changes, but this driver is more recommended for those who have Realtek SST devices. For this reason, in the next versions, this option will be automatically unchecked.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I will make some more changes, but this driver is more recommended for those who have Realtek SST devices. For this reason, in the next versions, this option will be automatically unchecked.


And how does one find out if they have an SST device? I have an onboard Realtek audio card that comes with my Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 motherboard. Should I leave this option unchecked?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 2, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> And how does one find out if they have an SST device? I have an onboard Realtek audio card that comes with my Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 motherboard. Should I leave this option unchecked?


This will be determined by the Hardware ID present in the driver installation INF file.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> This will be determined by the Hardware ID present in the driver installation INF file.


Ok, so the process will be automated depending on the hardware we have? Is this possible?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 2, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Ok, so the process will be automated depending on the hardware we have? Is this possible?


YES


----------



## Alx_cos (May 3, 2020)

Alan, I have installed your latest driver 6.0.8924.1, only Realtek default effects with DDL/DST and Dolby Atmos. 
DDL/DST on SPDIF is working, although seems quite low volume compared to the former PC (I used to have  ALC 887 on my old computer, I replaced it wit Gigabyte Z390 Designware, with ALC 1220b.
The problem is no effect is working, also no volume slider has any influence (neither windows, win media player, or Films and TV).
Already tried the third spoiler from page 1.
Win 10, version 1909


----------



## Poliphilo (May 3, 2020)

Hi

I got it works   

I used one of your older version close to my 6.0.8881.1 version installed, then I unistalled that and tried again your latest version. Now I have your *AAF Optimus Sound *driver, and *X-FI MB5* working. The only thing strange is that the version of Realtek is again *6.08881.1*...
Look at the picture here:


			https://iili.io/J7roD7.jpg
		


And now? I there any chances to use dolby atmos, THX or whatever else?


----------



## Poliphilo (May 4, 2020)

I activated also the DTS INTERACTIVE.



			https://iili.io/JY4RV9.jpg
		


I'm on windows 7. Now, how can I have also Dolby Home theatre 4, Dolby atmos,....?


----------



## RoutineRoute (May 4, 2020)

Hi, Alan! Thank you for amazing work. Unfortunately I ran into a problem with your package, I hope you can provide some help. I have the latest one from GitHub (AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8924.1). I completely removed all the sound related stuff from windows (Realtek driver, Realtek audio console, dolby access, sound blaster connect), then I installed your driver. It seems to install fine, I see it in device manager, I have the audio playing. When I try to change digital output *default format* to either DDL Live or DTS, I get the message "*This format is not supported*", although when I test DTS or Dolby Digital on Supported Formats page the audio is playing perfectly. 
I have asrock phantom gaming 9 with ALC1220, Win10 1909. 
Any help would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## LTakahashi (May 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Alan, I'm brazillian to 

I'm not able to install your mod application 

I tried the latest version (AAF Optimus Sound 6.0.8924.1 (Signed)) and the version (AAF HD Audio Modded 6.0.8911.1 (Signed) (Bugfix)) and both did not work.

Version 6.0.8924.1 simply installs only SB 720º, Dolby Atmos, Realtek HDA (to change) and Nahimic 3, but the sound remains Realtek 6.0.8703.1 without modification 

Version 6.0.8911.1 even installs the driver with names, but without DDL and DTSI, which I apply with Realtek HDA, and they appear, and the sound disappears, the drive signature disappears, and the SB 720 says no has connected board 

My steps:

0. Creat Restore point windows
1. Shift Restart, disable the driver signature version
2. Install your .exe with windows update permisions (select all itens any less buss).
3. Restart system

He has a step by step, his layman with this and fearful, because the wind is warning of permanent damage.

My Mobo is a Gigabyte B360M AORUS GAMING 3 (rev. 1.0)
My codec is Realtek® ALC892 (High Definition Audio - 2/4 / 5.1 / 7.1-channel [multizone] - Support for S / PDIF Out)
Windows 10 Education v.1909 compilation 18363.815
Tks a lot


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 5, 2020)

LTakahashi said:


> but the sound remains Realtek 6.0.8703.1 without modification


There may still be some standard extension from Realtek present on your system preventing the correct installation and operation of this mod.


----------



## antonkaz (May 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> There may still be some standard extension from Realtek present on your system preventing the correct installation and operation of this mod.


Alan Hello! Please create modded drivers for my soundcard Asus Xonar DX for Windows 7 and 10!
Thanks


----------



## ador250 (May 5, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> Alan Hello! Please create modded drivers for my soundcard Asus Xonar DX for Windows 7 and 10!
> Thanks



Hi, modding a driver requires hardware. Try to understand this simple subject, without a hardware we can't load or test modded drivers. If u donate an Asus Xonar card to Alan or me or anyone who is expert in this subject he can gladly make a mod for u. @antonkaz


----------



## morrowindmemes (May 5, 2020)

Hi Alan, Dolby atmos gives me this error: https://prnt.sc/sb9dua. Do you know how to solve it?


----------



## erpguy53 (May 6, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> There may still be some standard extension from Realtek present on your system preventing the correct installation and operation of this mod.



in that case, LTakahashi has to use DriverStore Explorer (RAPR) to uninstall any Realtek extensions and other software components relating to Realtek before clean installing the modded driver.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 6, 2020)

morrowindmemes said:


> Hi Alan, Dolby atmos gives me this error: https://prnt.sc/sb9dua. Do you know how to solve it?


Did you uninstall any residue from the previous driver?


----------



## LTakahashi (May 6, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> in that case, LTakahashi has to use DriverStore Explorer (RAPR) to uninstall any Realtek extensions and other software components relating to Realtek before clean installing the modded driver.


Hello erpguy53, tks for the help.

I got it, removed it and did a clean installation, the last version didn't really work very well, the gray and black plugs were inverted (one turned line in and the other line out of another specification box - side and rear, I don't remember), and the orange (sub / center) didn't work when I turned off only the central box (mine broke).

But with the previous version (6.0.8911.1) it's working perfectly  (to work I installed without the bus from the last window that warns about intel cards change to hdaudio)

Tks Alan for the modded


----------



## lightzout (May 6, 2020)

Hiya, not sure what happened (shoulda just left it alone) but after installing latest windows doesnt even see the Realtek sound device. Good news is my ssdshould be here tonight and I will do clean install but super bad results as of now...


----------



## SoundX (May 7, 2020)

SoNic67 said:


> Alan,
> 
> Is there a similar mod made for the Creative Audio ZxR type of cards? That card has the older type of Creative SBX software (same functionality), had DDL and DTS Connect, but I don't have any of the other goodies that you have unlocked for the Realtek drivers.
> I am not even sure if it is possible...




Hi  Sonic ,  I was wondering the same as you  ,  with SB ZxR  do you know if is possible ?


----------



## LocutusH (May 8, 2020)

An off-ish question.
I have X470 Taichi Ultimate, with integrated ALC 1220.
I am only using the digital out (nothing on the analogue ports), to feed my Essence STU, via optical cable. So strictly stereo, on my mackie studio monitors, or hd598.

Is this a case of use, where sound drivers matter? I mean is it worth from any aspect to upgrade from windows built in sound driver, to something realtek, or this modded package?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2020)

LocutusH said:


> An off-ish question.
> I have X470 Taichi Ultimate, with integrated ALC 1220.
> I am only using the digital out (nothing on the analogue ports), to feed my Essence STU, via optical cable. So strictly stereo, on my mackie studio monitors, or hd598.
> 
> Is this a case of use, where sound drivers matter? I mean is it worth from any aspect to upgrade from windows built in sound driver, to something realtek, or this modded package?


You can try this mod, but you must select the desired enhancements on the Tasks page of the installer, and if your focus is only to enjoy the optical output, you also have the option to select only the patch that will activate Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive, that after installing this mod, will be available on digital outputs.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 8, 2020)

LocutusH said:


> An off-ish question.
> I have X470 Taichi Ultimate, with integrated ALC 1220.
> I am only using the digital out (nothing on the analogue ports), to feed my Essence STU, via optical cable. So strictly stereo, on my mackie studio monitors, or hd598.
> 
> Is this a case of use, where sound drivers matter? I mean is it worth from any aspect to upgrade from windows built in sound driver, to something realtek, or this modded package?


In your case, I would recommend not use any mods. Especially not DTS interactive/DDL, as the Essence STU does not support that.
Your device is of so high quality that most mods might cause undue distortion. At best, I can recommend you apply Dolby Atmos, to get surround effects on your headphones.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 9, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8945.1*
NEW FIX
*
ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## polandfreshness (May 10, 2020)

can someone please help me. Sounds come out of the 5.1 speakers when i use the "Test" option but when i listen to music or watch videos it only comes out the front 2 speakers, can someone please give me any advice.


----------



## Jayce (May 10, 2020)

polandfreshness said:


> can someone please help me. Sounds come out of the 5.1 speakers when i use the "Test" option but when i listen to music or watch videos it only comes out the front 2 speakers, can someone please give me any advice.


Music/YouTube videos are only stereo. The only way you get 5.1 is Netflix 5.1 shows and movies like The office, or download a 5.1 tv show episode.


----------



## L0ST (May 10, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8945.1*
> NEW FIX
> 
> ...


latest driver dont install correct, previous version install and work perfect


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2020)

@Alan Finote 
Thank you very much for your updated mods 
Thumbs up very much 
My very dearest wish is, when you could listen to me is it that can you to us something newer options and some of fresher? 
I give you some tips of what and when from you could combine your mods 
I have many ideas in my head and I will asap when I have an idea to telling you, when it is okay for you. 
I wish for us you that we can making together these ideas and also I could participate in your work, just for a few modifications or tips. 
My next wish is that can we these messaging via PM if you to agreed?
I'm looking forward for your answer here via forum posting 

Thank you.  

With kindness,
Jimmy


----------



## R1V4L (May 10, 2020)

Hi Alan, your latest driver package doesn't install.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 10, 2020)

R1V4L said:


> View attachment 154590
> Hi Alan, your latest driver package doesn't install.


Mine is installing successfully but after restarting, the audio manager doesn't open and Sound Blaster Connect says "audio device cannot be detected". Tried uninstalling 8945 and reinstalling 8924 but everything seems to be buggered now. The problem just persists and nothing works.

Edit: I had to tick the box for the optional driver for the new driver to work! Not sure why, because I'm pretty sure I don't have an SST. Problem solved anyway!


----------



## jinsk8r (May 10, 2020)

*I know it's not related to the thread, but anyone knows how to change HD Audio Manager skin? Since there are skin files in the folder, I think it's possible to change it but I don't know how.

Thanks in advance!*


----------



## ausdim (May 10, 2020)

Didn't work for me too.
Cant install it.

Thanks for the work


----------



## R1V4L (May 10, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Mine is installing successfully but after restarting, the audio manager doesn't open and Sound Blaster Connect says "audio device cannot be detected". Tried uninstalling 8945 and reinstalling 8924 but everything seems to be buggered now. The problem just persists and nothing works.
> 
> Edit: I had to tick the box for the optional driver for the new driver to work! Not sure why, because I'm pretty sure I don't have an SST. Problem solved anyway!


Are you sure that you tried to install *6.0.8945.1* ? The installer doesn't display anything but that error. I'm trying to install it on Windows 10, version 2004


----------



## jinsk8r (May 10, 2020)

[FIX] For any one who has Realtek driver that doesn't separate outputs (Front and rear jacks tied up together), this is the solution


----------



## fabiomarqs (May 10, 2020)

Sorry but I can't find any instructions about installing this.
Could you please help me posting a step-by-step?

I have the original driver installed, do I need to uninstall first?


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 11, 2020)

R1V4L said:


> Are you sure that you tried to install *6.0.8945.1* ? The installer doesn't display anything but that error. I'm trying to install it on Windows 10, version 2004


I had to check the box that asks if I would like to also install the enumerator bus driver. Actually, maybe Alan could try to include an auto-uninstaller to help us remove the old versions when updating. Or maybe he could give us a guide on how to properly uninstall and/or update these AAF packs.


----------



## JazzMeezal (May 11, 2020)

R1V4L said:


> View attachment 154590
> Hi Alan, your latest driver package doesn't install.


me too, cant install driver


----------



## btomer (May 11, 2020)

Hi
*Alan Finote*

you are the best!!!
trayd 10 of different solotens, yours work at first try.
no REGEDIT, No SAFE MODE - just run and it works.

thanks a lot 

using windows 10
the 5.1 on the s/pdif working 
*Asus TUF Z390M-PRO GAMING (WI-FI)*


----------



## ausdim (May 11, 2020)

So what is going with us having problem with the new exe?


```
2020-05-11 17:51:02.958   InitializeSetup raised an exception (fatal).
2020-05-11 17:51:02.958   Exception message:
2020-05-11 17:51:02.958   Message box (OK):
                          Runtime error (at 5:3292):
                         
                          SWbemObjectSet: Invalid parameter
```


Thanks


----------



## Vicalvi (May 11, 2020)

@Alan Finote , how are you? I'm from Brazil too and I would like you to take a quick question if possible. I haven't installed your mod yet, the current driver for my motherboard is the latest version available from Realtek for the ALC 1150. In that case just download your mod and install over the standard, correct?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 11, 2020)

I already found the problem in my script. This is a WMI query on the audio bus hardware that on some machines is returning the error: SWbemObjectSet: Invalid query.



Vicalvi said:


> @Alan Finote , how are you? I'm from Brazil too and I would like you to take a quick question if possible. I haven't installed your mod yet, the current driver for my motherboard is the latest version available from Realtek for the ALC 1150. In that case just download your mod and install over the standard, correct?


It is necessary that you uninstall the previous version of the driver and restart your computer. After that, start with this installer.


----------



## ausdim (May 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I already found the problem in my script. This is a WMI query on the audio bus hardware that on some machines is returning the error: SWbemObjectSet: Invalid query.
> 
> 
> It is necessary that you uninstall the previous version of the driver and restart your computer. After that, start with this installer.



So on those machines is better to stay to: 6.0.8924.1 version and just manually update Nahimic 3 App version to 1.4.4?

Thanks for quick response.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 11, 2020)

ausdim said:


> So on those machines is better to stay to: 6.0.8924.1 version and just manually update Nahimic 3 App version to 1.4.4?
> 
> Thanks for quick response.


If you get an error with the latest version (6.0.8945.1), for now, yes.


----------



## Candor (May 12, 2020)

I just installed the latest driver package (6.0.8945.1), left all install options at default settings.

I just noticed I no longer have an option to save new equalizer settings in SB-Connect. The "Add New" button is missing?

Anyone else?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 12, 2020)

Candor said:


> I just installed the latest driver package (6.0.8945.1), left all install options at default settings.
> 
> I just noticed I no longer have an option to save new equalizer settings in SB-Connect. The "Add New" button is missing?
> 
> Anyone else?


In fact, this version of Sound Blaster Connect (*2*) does not have such a feature.


----------



## Candor (May 12, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> In fact, this version of Sound Blaster Connect (*2*) does not have such a feature.



Yeah I suspected as much. I wonder why they dropped it? Seems odd to me.

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## lightzout (May 12, 2020)

Time to update again!  The last version was much more stable but there is a constant between apps taking control of the sound control panel and enabling enhancements.  Also, the RTHD Manager seemed to hang or crash at times which was either caused by  Windows Audio service or the other way around.  From the beginning i have struggled with Windows and tried to create a super admin and get everything to work as a user.  Basically I play games, listen to music and watch movies.  Switching between the various activities would require re-opening the device property tabs to check the Disable Enhancements box.  I finally got a solid state drive and will do a clean install for Windows 10.  Any suggestions of best version of Windows10 for older hardware like mine?  The SSD should make a nice boost but my main goal is simply stability.  Running Enterprise version may not be the best solution. This motherboard was made 8 years ago before Windows 10 was released so it lives in a nether world between legacy 32 bit drivers and the earliest protocols for things now common.  The Asus AI Suite 2 is basically non-functional yet I still need to install it for the drivers. I have been buying Asus for over 20 years because they are built to last.  When I cut out all the crap in Windows 10 that bogs down resources I actually get to play current games at low settings but MS insists on re-installing stuff like Cortana I do not want, need or will ever use.  My Windows 10 experience has been pretty good but still not satisfied.

Let me give Alan some praise here too.  I really like the newer more simplified version and the option to keep everything nice and simple for those of us who are going to use the suites.  My main thing lately has been playing music the sound quality is superb.  I like that it doesn't have to be too complicated.  I would like to learn more about how the sound works and am keen to find a console or other way to see what resources are competing for control of audio enhancements.  Any suggestions how I learn more about what is happening on my machine?

Also, do both of these need to run at startup or is this redundant?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 12, 2020)

lightzout said:


> Also, do both of these need to run at startup or is this redundant?


If you have the Classic Panel, leave the second one enabled (RAVCpl64.exe), but if you have the Custom Panel, leave the first one (RtkNGUI64.exe).


----------



## Battler624 (May 12, 2020)

Just a quick question, does this not support USB related stuff?

I have my headset connected to a DAC that is connected via USB, the dolby atmos app doesn't work and gives me the message "plug headphones or speakers into system audio jack to enable dolby atmos". If I make my default audio AAF optimus sound, then the dolby atmos app no longer shows this message but I cant hear anything from my headset so i'm not sure whats the issue here.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 12, 2020)

Battler624 said:


> Just a quick question, does this not support USB related stuff?
> 
> I have my headset connected to a DAC that is connected via USB, the dolby atmos app doesn't work and gives me the message "plug headphones or speakers into system audio jack to enable dolby atmos". If I make my default audio AAF optimus sound, then the dolby atmos app no longer shows this message but I cant hear anything from my headset so i'm not sure whats the issue here.


Since the device has only one USB port for connection, when used, it becomes independent from the internal audio device, thus requiring a separate driver.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 12, 2020)

Hi Alan, the Smart Headphone Amp level in the latest version of the Realtek HD Audio Manager keeps getting reset to BLANK after a system restart. Is there any way I can get the setting to remain at level 3?


----------



## lightzout (May 13, 2020)

Thank you so much this install is smooth as silk so far.  I have been getting great results using FooBar2000 audio player.  It's open-source with an amazing community of programmers and artists that allows users to dial in exactly what they like best.  Its pretty DIY but its the perfect way to get the most from your music library.



****Pump the Brakes****

Now I cannot get the Disable Enhancemment box to stay selected and windows audio service keeps crashing.  So freakin sick of this! Please help me diagnose what is doing this! I have no sound at all npw.


----------



## Vicalvi (May 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I already found the problem in my script. This is a WMI query on the audio bus hardware that on some machines is returning the error: SWbemObjectSet: Invalid query.
> 
> 
> It is necessary that you uninstall the previous version of the driver and restart your computer. After that, start with this installer.



Alan, sorry for the silly question, but it's just to do the procedure correctly. When you talk to uninstall the previous version, what is the correct way? 

That :







Or this :






Thank you again.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 13, 2020)

Vicalvi said:


> Alan, sorry for the silly question, but it's just to do the procedure correctly. When you talk to uninstall the previous version, what is the correct way?
> 
> That :
> 
> ...


For the second image.


----------



## DriVE654 (May 13, 2020)

lightzout said:


> Any suggestions of best version of Windows10 for older hardware like mine?


Hi Lightzout, from experience I can suggest using an LTSB version of W10 (build 1607) which has a functional core, all support but no fancy bells & whistles like Cortana.
Also besides using Asus legacy bloatware install something like Auslogics Driver Updater - but be careful to backup your existing drivers as not 100% of newer ones work perfectly.


----------



## DriVE654 (May 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> For the second image.


Hello Alan, many thanks for the brilliant work you do! Works as a charm on my Asrock Z170 Gaming K4 mobo and Pioneer VSX-2016AV.
I used to uninstall previous versions via running c:\ProgramData\AAFMod\Files\unins000.exe - is it somehow wrong? Should I stick to the uninstallation via Add&Remove programs? 
Answering this question might nelp a lot of newjoiners so maybe worth pinning to the 1st page along with a guidance on how to enable DTS&DD...
Thanks again!


----------



## lightzout (May 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> If you have the Classic Panel, leave the second one enabled (RAVCpl64.exe), but if you have the Custom Panel, leave the first one (RtkNGUI64.exe).


I am using Classic now and it is fine.  But something is constantly trying to take control of audio enhancements. Like if I tab out of a game to switch playlists the audio driver reverts back. Super annoying but still not on fresh OS yet, couldnt pick up the ssd hdd. Until I am on a new build all bets are off.  But some of the 5.1 dts music sounds so amazing when its working as designed.  Its impossible to overstate the dramatic quality difference between basic /limited driver functionality and a full blown surround experience. Sadly the baseline is so low many people, myself included until recently, never knew what they were missing.


----------



## blackeagles (May 14, 2020)

Hi i installed driver at first page it is very good but i hve problems dolby atmos worked at first time but not working now and soundblaster connect worked but it is not working after a time.If i uninstall drivers and reinstall soundblaster works again but it stops working after a time dolby atmos no longer working it does not change after reinstall


----------



## Runic7561 (May 15, 2020)

when i installed your soundblasterX 720 driver it worked but after i reset my computer i can't open the sound blaster conect 2.It said audio device cannot be detected


----------



## leslyomg (May 15, 2020)

Eu não consigo fazer funcionar de forma alguma... Sempre dá o erro de GenKGA, que eu sei que é pra licenciar A Creative Suite...
Alguma ajuda?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 15, 2020)

leslyomg said:


> Eu não consigo fazer funcionar de forma alguma... Sempre dá o erro de GenKGA, que eu sei que é pra licenciar A Creative Suite...
> Alguma ajuda?
> 
> 
> View attachment 155306


Make sure you have Visual C ++ runtimes installed (All of them: 2005 through 2015-2019).


----------



## leslyomg (May 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Make sure you have Visual C ++ runtimes installed (All of them: 2005 through 2015-2019).


And theres any way to perform a complete and deep clean uninstall from que previous package, to avoid any new bugs?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 15, 2020)

leslyomg said:


> And theres any way to perform a complete and deep clean uninstall from que previous package, to avoid any new bugs?


Just uninstall it through Control Panel> Programs and Features.


----------



## leslyomg (May 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Make sure you have Visual C ++ runtimes installed (All of them: 2005 through 2015-2019).


It installed correctly now, but no effects at all...I'm almost giving up


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 15, 2020)

leslyomg said:


> It installed correctly now, but no effects at all...I'm almost giving up
> View attachment 155308


Check the "%*programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock*" directory and see if it contains any KGA.


----------



## leslyomg (May 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Check the "%*programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock*" directory and see if it contains any KGA.


I've lost my entire morning trying to solve this... I'll rest a littlle and then I'll try this!



Alan Finote said:


> Check the "%*programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock*" directory and see if it contains any KGA.


I'l paste here some details of my system, so maybe you could help me better!

Motherboard Name    *Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming*  (3 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 2 M.2, 4 DDR4 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
Multimedia    
Audio Adapter    ATI Radeon HDMI @ AMD Ellesmere - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter    Realtek ALC S1220A @ AMD K17.7 - High Definition Audio Controller

High Definition Audio    
Codec Name  *  Realtek ALC S1220A*
Codec ID    10EC1168h / 10438723h
Codec Revision    1001h
Codec Type    Audio

*OS Name    Microsoft Windows 10 Pro*
OS Kernel Type    Multiprocessor Free (64-bit)
*OS Version    10.0.19041.264*
.NET Framework    4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
DirectX    DirectX 12.0
OpenGL    10.0.19041.1 (WinBuild.160101.0800)

Device Properties    
Device Description    AMD K17.7 - High Definition Audio Controller
*Device Description (Windows)    AAF HD Audio Enumerator Bus Driver*
Bus Type    PCI
Bus / Device / Function    10 / 0 / 4
Device ID    1022-1487
Subsystem ID    1043-8723
Revision    00
*Hardware ID    PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1487&SUBSYS_87231043&REV_00*

Device Description    AMD Ellesmere - High Definition Audio Controller
*Device Description (Windows)    AAF HD Audio Enumerator Bus Driver*
Bus Type    PCI
Bus / Device / Function    8 / 0 / 1
Device ID    1002-AAF0
Subsystem ID    1043-AAF0
Revision    00
*Hardware ID    PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAF0&SUBSYS_AAF01043&REV_00

Device Description    Realtek ALC S1220A
Device Description (Windows)    Realtek High Definition Audio
Device Type    Audio
Bus Type    HDAUDIO
Device ID    10EC-1168
Subsystem ID    1043-8723
Revision    1001
Hardware ID    HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438723&REV_1001*

Auto Start Programs:
Application Description    Start From    Application Command
*RTHDVCPL*    Registry\Common\Run    C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe -s
*RtkAudUService*    Registry\Common\Run    C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtkAudUService64.exe -background
Sonic Studio 3    Registry\Common\Run    C:\Program Files\ASUSTeKcomputer.Inc\Sonic Suite 3\Foundation\SS3svc32.exe /start SonicStudioSystray /silent


As you can see, unninstalling from the Control Pannel was not enough to clean-up your AAF HD Audio fragments from there.
Is you need any further informantion, I'll be online all the time!
I just wanna start listening to great quality songs again... Please!


----------



## Battler624 (May 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Since the device has only one USB port for connection, when used, it becomes independent from the internal audio device, thus requiring a separate driver.



Sorry I dont get it, so It cant work with usb-based dacs?


----------



## blackeagles (May 16, 2020)

@Alan Finote i downloaded GenKGA.exe it stops working but tried run as administrator and restart pc soundblasterx connect worked then but after restart it says again ''your audio device cannot be detected'' if i run GenKGA again and restart it works again till the next restart what cause this please help me to fix i really want this soundblasterx connect.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 16, 2020)

Hi Alan, do you know why the Smart Headphone Amp level keeps getting turned off after a restart? I reinstalled your software twice and the problem still persists.


----------



## leslyomg (May 16, 2020)

I just cant make it work anyway.... please, help Alan


----------



## R1V4L (May 16, 2020)

leslyomg said:


> I just cant make it work anyway.... please, help Alan


Man, use system restore and wait for next driver.


----------



## blackeagles (May 17, 2020)

Red Dead Redemption 2 is not working with this driver it says ''no compatiable playback device'' Any solution for this ?


----------



## lalitheeee (May 18, 2020)

If anyone get sudden malfunctions of the SB connect , Please delete the file in this location

```
C:\Users\<user>\AppData\Local\Creative_Technology_Ltd\Creative.SBConnect.exe\2.1.7.0\user.config
```
few days ago, the SBconnect was not launching. When I trace the error on the SB connect logs, found out it was cause by a XML error on the file "user.config".
I deleted it and everything is OK now.

Great sound to you all!!


----------



## Mircosfot (May 18, 2020)

is there a guide for : how to uninstall this driver 100%? some settings are still saved like .dat and other stuff.


----------



## Vicalvi (May 18, 2020)

Guys, Alan's mod install 3 different programs, what would be the best setting between them to focus on hearing the footsteps of enemies in games? My phone is stereo.

The first thing I did was to activate SCOUT MODE in the Creative application settings, as they say it helps a lot, any more tips?


----------



## GardeniaSky (May 19, 2020)

Hi there! After searching for FOREVER for a fix as to why my mic input won't work I found your thread here and decided to give the modded driver a shot. I feel like it will work but I still can't seem to find in the thread any specifics on this so maybe this is a 'new' issue? 

I'm using a Dell XPS 9100 with the on-board audio jacks[Driver is the R266194 version], and even with the current tweaks off the current installation package I can't get it to pick up any mic sound. When I blast it, all it picks up is warbling. 

I'm really sorry if this has already been resolved. I combed the thread and didn't see any specific fixes or anything that seemed even remotely pertinent enough to try.


----------



## lightzout (May 19, 2020)

DriVE654 said:


> Hi Lightzout, from experience I can suggest using an LTSB version of W10 (build 1607) which has a functional core, all support but no fancy bells & whistles like Cortana.
> Also besides using Asus legacy bloatware install something like Auslogics Driver Updater - but be careful to backup your existing drivers as not 100% of newer ones work perfectly.


Thank you for the recommendation! This install has been working perfectly even when I change apps using music and I havent had to do any Windows Audio Servc restarts. In fact it has been sounding so good I have delayed re-installing windows for now.  I have been playing music off youtube through foobar and in chrome. The quality varies a lot and was wondering if there is a console view of windows output for sound?


----------



## Satanic god (May 20, 2020)

My device gets error at startup and doesn't boot after applying tweaks to enable the 5.1 sound effects..
any idea what shall i we doing??


----------



## DriVE654 (May 20, 2020)

lightzout said:


> was wondering if there is a console view of windows output for sound?


I'm afraid there are no really intuitive tools for that, the only thing that comes to mind is GraphStudioNext which is capable of connecting to the currently playing source and visualizing all the modules that currently participate in the playback session. Not sure if that's what you're looking for. Foobar does kernel streaming bypassing all Windows post-processing hence the different sound so I'd dig in this direction.


----------



## onsekiz (May 23, 2020)

I have an Asus Maximus VIII Hero motherboard (ALC1150). I have installed all versions from 8945 to 8848 while trying to find a working version, 8848 is the success. It cost me several hours. Why can't I use new versions? On failured attempts, Dolby or Nahimic are installed but cannot connect to sound card and SBConnect2 can't be activated too. What could have been the reason while an older version is working and newer ones are not?

Ps: I had to manually change driver from original Realtek Audio Driver to AAF every time, on 8848 too. Is this procedure same on everyone or an issue only for me?

Regards


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 23, 2020)

@H4cziLLa
Your first DTS Ultra PC II mod that you posted was really awesome 
I was thrilled by them 

You saved my soundcard PC's life, beacuse when I had maked on the center in 5.1 it had such a cool amazing sound, I heard with them some pro-shot music videos and it was really loud by them, the drums are really kicking it 

A very big thank you and kudos to this my friend! 

That's what i'm imagined for more than a many months ago 

I hope you will making your next mod, when you have more time, I hope for something, beacuse you had maked the impossible to possible, and I'm very thankful that and I apperciate your work. 

Can I ask you to suggest for you these per PM, when you have a little bit time to other effects to making these with these older ones?
I have some ideas to making it with more extras 
A few of Alan Finotty mods it such also amazing, I can suggest some of them to you, the rest I tell you in PM, when it is good for you. 

Greetings and regards,

Jimmy

@Alan Finote
See your message box I will sended a PM.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 23, 2020)

Hello guys, I bouth a new Computer, the Motherboard is (Asus) TUF B360 Pro Gaming, it becomes with a Realtek Chip 887 and DTS Custom.

The problem is I don't use Heahphones, I use 5.1 Surround Speakers.

My question is, exists any version of DTS compatible with 5.1 Surround. Now I have Creative SB X720º installed, if it doesn't conflict, how I install? By APO Driver?
Thank you.



Diogo Silva said:


> Hello guys, I bouth a new Computer, the Motherboard is (Asus) TUF B360 Pro Gaming, it becomes with a Realtek Chip 887 and DTS Custom.
> 
> The problem is I don't use Heahphones, I use 5.1 Surround Speakers.
> 
> ...


I just install DTS Headphone:X and the app don't do nothing.
HELP!!


----------



## Laki1231 (May 23, 2020)

Hi, i bought new motherboard ASUS X570-E this motherboard is equipped with Realtek SupremeFX, my previous motherboard was Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7, that motherboard was equipped with Creative® Sound Core, 3D using Sound Blaster Studio software which is working very well and has really great surround option. Can Sound Blaster Studio programs be installed on my new motherboard?


----------



## ador250 (May 23, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> Hello guys, I bouth a new Computer, the Motherboard is (Asus) TUF B360 Pro Gaming, it becomes with a Realtek Chip 887 and DTS Custom.
> 
> The problem is I don't use Heahphones, I use 5.1 Surround Speakers.
> 
> ...




DTS Headphone:X isn't compatible with 5.1 output, only Stereo 2.0. Switch to 2.0 output in Realtek audio control app and it will work again. @Diogo Silva


----------



## Murjuk (May 23, 2020)

If anyone needs genKGA.exe for Windows XP:
GenKGA.exe


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 24, 2020)

ador250 said:


> DTS Headphone:X isn't compatible with 5.1 output, only Stereo 2.0. Switch to 2.0 output in Realtek audio control app and it will work again. @Diogo Silva


Exists any DTS is compatible with 5.1?


----------



## Bansaku (May 24, 2020)

First off, big thanks to @Alan Finote! My hat's off to you good sir for your great work!

My new mobo lacks DD Live and I would very much like for it to work properly again. I have been trying to get DD/DTS to properly work for a while now with little success. On a fresh install of Windows, after uninstalling the old drivers with DDU, I installed the AAFRealtek with DD/DTS and restarted and all seems ok; Dobly Digital Live and DTS Interactive both show up in both the Sound Control Panel and the newly installed Realtek Control Panel and when selected my receiver does connect and reports the  proper codec. The issue is no matter what I try, I can only get 2 channel stereo in games whereas before my old board's DDL 5.1 worked as it should.

My motherboard is the Aorus Elite X570 with ALC 1200.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 25, 2020)

Bansaku said:


> First off, big thanks to @Alan Finote! My hat's off to you good sir for your great work!
> 
> My new mobo lacks DD Live and I would very much like for it to work properly again. I have been trying to get DD/DTS to properly work for a while now with little success. On a fresh install of Windows, after uninstalling the old drivers with DDU, I installed the AAFRealtek with DD/DTS and restarted and all seems ok; Dobly Digital Live and DTS Interactive both show up in both the Sound Control Panel and the newly installed Realtek Control Panel and when selected my receiver does connect and reports the  proper codec. The issue is no matter what I try, I can only get 2 channel stereo in games whereas before my old board's DDL 5.1 worked as it should.
> 
> My motherboard is the Aorus Elite X570 with ALC 1200.


I ask you to check the audio settings of the game in question.


----------



## Bansaku (May 25, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I ask you to check the audio settings of the game in question.


 
Believe me, I tried them ALL! GTA V, Forza Horizons 4, MCC, Ori, Street Fighter V, Saints Row the 3rd remastered, Far Cry 5, Street of Rage 4, Soul Caliber etc etc. While me receiver says Dolby Digital (or DTS) and showing a 5.1 connection (as normal) only the left/right channels work. On my old mainboard all these games listed had DDL 5.1 working.

Amazon dropped off my new NVME drive and I just finished reinstalling Windows fresh. I will try re-installing the driver later tonight or tomorrow and report back if things have changed.


----------



## NIYASKR (May 25, 2020)

*@Alan Finote @H4cziLLa please ...is there any mods avilable only for Dolby Atmos for headphones(Spiral sound) i only need that ...Please help...

my system can't bear every big mods, mine is a low spec pc. sorry for bad eng.

*


----------



## mclaren85 (May 25, 2020)

@Alan Finote Hi Alan, have you updated the unlocked Dolby drivers?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 25, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> @Alan Finote Hi Alan, have you updated the unlocked Dolby drivers?


Which drivers?


----------



## Laki1231 (May 25, 2020)

Hi, i bought new motherboard ASUS X570-E this motherboard is equipped with Realtek SupremeFX, my previous motherboard was Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7, that motherboard was equipped with Creative® Sound Core, 3D using Sound Blaster Studio software which is working very well and has really great surround option. Can Sound Blaster Studio programs be installed on my new motherboard? 

Help me please


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 25, 2020)

Laki1231 said:


> Hi, i bought new motherboard ASUS X570-E this motherboard is equipped with Realtek SupremeFX, my previous motherboard was Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7, that motherboard was equipped with Creative® Sound Core, 3D using Sound Blaster Studio software which is working very well and has really great surround option. Can Sound Blaster Studio programs be installed on my new motherboard?
> 
> Help me please


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Laki1231 (May 25, 2020)

Maybe other software?


----------



## n0fear (May 26, 2020)

First a big thanks to @Alan Finote for the great work everything works fine on my Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO X470. BUT  when i open SB 720 i get the screen that it can not connect to my soundcard.  UNinstalled, installed new and still not fixed. Deinstalled antivirus and so on, too ofcoz. Installing as WITH DDL/DTS is the correct one or do i have to use the Default in Installation? NAHIMIC 3 and Dolby Atmos pannels work.. anyone got an idea?


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 26, 2020)

n0fear said:


> First a big thanks to @Alan Finote for the great work everything works fine on my Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO X470. BUT  when i open SB 720 i get the screen that it can not connect to my soundcard.  UNinstalled, installed new and still not fixed. Deinstalled antivirus and so on, too ofcoz. Installing as WITH DDL/DTS is the correct one or do i have to use the Default in Installation? NAHIMIC 3 and Dolby Atmos pannels work.. anyone got an idea?


You need this, cracking the apps Sound Blaster. Delete *ALL FILES* in folder C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock and do it from begin.
You need *ONLY *this one or 2 KGA.


----------



## n0fear (May 26, 2020)

I did that, copied all KGA files to this folder. Now i have at least a screen, thanks, but all configs are double? And still no connection to soundcard. What did i miss?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 26, 2020)

n0fear said:


> I did that, copied all KGA files to this folder. Now i have at least a screen, thanks, but all configs are double? And still no connection to soundcard. What did i miss?


Try reinstall Sound Blaster Connect 2 from HERE (Creative Download Mirror)


----------



## n0fear (May 26, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Try reinstall Sound Blaster Connect 2 from HERE (Creative Download Mirror)


Instal without drivers inside or? This fixed the double Configs but still no connection to soundcard in SB connect other 2 apps work


----------



## X3NN (May 26, 2020)

n0fear said:


> First a big thanks to @Alan Finote for the great work everything works fine on my Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO X470. BUT  when i open SB 720 i get the screen that it can not connect to my soundcard.  UNinstalled, installed new and still not fixed. Deinstalled antivirus and so on, too ofcoz. Installing as WITH DDL/DTS is the correct one or do i have to use the Default in Installation? NAHIMIC 3 and Dolby Atmos pannels work.. anyone got an idea?



I have a MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC and (had) pretty the same problem. For me it looks like SB720 either crashes (no response when changing settings) or is not able to connect to the soundcard when my headphone is plugged in via my front jacks when SB starts. I did not try the back ones yet but stopping SB720, removing both the microphone and headphone speakers themself, starting SB720 and plugging in everything again seems to work at least for now.


----------



## n0fear (May 26, 2020)

X3NN said:


> I have a MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC and (had) pretty the same problem. For me it looks like SB720 either crashes (no response when changing settings) or is not able to connect to the soundcard when my headphone is plugged in via my front jacks. I did not try the back ones yet but stopping SB720, removing both the microphone and headphone speakers themself, starting SB720 and plugging in everything again seems to work at least for now.


Thanks alot, but i have notthing plugged in only the optical plug :-(


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
VERSION *6.0.8945.1*
NEW FIX

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## NIYASKR (May 27, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> VERSION *6.0.8945.1*
> NEW FIX
> 
> ...


waiting to try that... downloading........................


----------



## Mircosfot (May 27, 2020)

seems Nahmic is working but its also without functionality. but 5.1 DTS/DDL is working fine. booth driver have the same number: 6.0.8945.1 mybe it was the old one?

i tryed the RunningOnWindows8point1 stuff but even this doesnt work


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2020)

Mircosfot said:


> View attachment 156820
> seems Nahmic is working but its also without functionality. but 5.1 DTS/DDL is working fine. booth driver have the same number: 6.0.8945.1 mybe it was the old one?
> 
> i tryed the RunningOnWindows8point1 stuff but even this doesnt work


Try reinstall Sound Blaster Connect 2 from HERE (Creative Download Mirror)


----------



## Jewelson (May 27, 2020)

Will this work on Dell Inspiron 5577 ? Because I get no sound in the latest driver


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 27, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> VERSION *6.0.8945.1*
> NEW FIX
> 
> ...


Olá @Alan Finote, o seu Mod funciona bem com TUF B360 Pro Gaming com Realtek ALC887 preparado para DTS Custom?
É o HDA Audio não UAD Driver, certo?
Obrigado pela atenção.


EN: Hello @Alan Finote, your Mod Works with TUF B360 Pro Gaming equiped with Realtek ALC887 ready for DTS Custom?
Is HDA Audio not UAD Driver, right?
Thanks.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> Olá @Alan Finote, o seu Mod funciona bem com TUF B360 Pro Gaming com Realtek ALC887 preparado para DTS Custom?
> É o HDA Audio não UAD Driver, certo?
> Obrigado pela atenção.
> 
> ...


SIM
EN: YES


----------



## X3NN (May 27, 2020)

Alan, do you have any idea why SB connect is not able to connect to my device after windows startup but it works if i close it, unplug headset from 3.5mm jack, start SB connect and plug headset in again? Or any idea about a possible work around instead of unplugging everytime?

Another problem is I dont get any sound after putting my computer into standby and waking it up later. Reboot fixes it.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8959.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!



Jewelson said:


> Will this work on Dell Inspiron 5577 ? Because I get no sound in the latest driver


YES


----------



## slayer23 (May 27, 2020)

I found out that in order to have the Optimus Realtek driver to be used instead of the generic one from Windows i have to activate plane mode (or disable internet) and uninstall the realtek drivers first, then install the Modded ones before re-enabling Internet (for Dolby Atmos and Creative to work) and finally reboot.  For some reason, even if i disabled automatic driver update from windows and O&O, it still installs the nasty Realtek drivers as soon as i uninstall the existing one.
Hope it helps some people.


----------



## JazzMeezal (May 27, 2020)

All work fine on 8959.1 except Nahimic. Any suggestion Alan?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

JazzMeezal said:


> View attachment 156874
> 
> All work fine on 8959.1 except Nahimic. Any suggestion Alan?


It was my mistake, wrong directories. I'll fix it and post a new installer. I'm taking the opportunity to test Sonic Studio 3 as an alternative to Nahimic 3.


----------



## Dee_NA (May 28, 2020)

Hey Alan, does the new version run off of hdaudbus and hdaud on win7??? Figured I'd ask since I'm stuck trying to install it.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

Dee_NA said:


> Hey Alan, does the new version run off of hdaudbus and hdaud on win7??? Figured I'd ask since I'm stuck trying to install it.


Just click NO.



Alan Finote said:


> It was my mistake, wrong directories. I'll fix it and post a new installer. I'm taking the opportunity to test Sonic Studio 3 as an alternative to Nahimic 3.


New arrival.


----------



## Dee_NA (May 28, 2020)

Even with the two Alan, I get a ! Icon the device manager. I know it indicates I'm missing something on my part. Not sure what though.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
VERSION *6.0.8959.1*
SONIC STUDIO 3 (ASUS ROG) INCLUDED

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Athlonite (May 28, 2020)

Working great on my Asus ROG Strix x470-F Gaming with Realtek ALC S1220a DDL DTS and Nahimic all working fine


----------



## NIYASKR (May 28, 2020)

@Alan Finote i have AMD  system is that issue to install the bus to my system?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

NIYASKR said:


> @Alan Finote i have AMD  system is that issue to install the bus to my system?


No. This driver works on any audio bus, but the focus is on those with Intel SST.


----------



## NIYASKR (May 28, 2020)

@Alan Finote Thanks man ... but i have noticed some hevy cpu usage in 720 and that not in 360 so im using 360 .. i didn't feel any big diffrence at all. By the way good work bro... y'all gave premium lvl sound quality to common ppls...


----------



## Mircosfot (May 28, 2020)

the new driver works very well, thx @Alan Finote


----------



## JazzMeezal (May 28, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It was my mistake, wrong directories. I'll fix it and post a new installer. I'm taking the opportunity to test Sonic Studio 3 as an alternative to Nahimic 3.



Thanks Alan, all working fine now.


----------



## grifers (May 28, 2020)

Hi. This have Dolby Prologic 2?, need this feature. Thanks!


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

grifers said:


> Hi. This have Dolby Prologic 2?, need this feature. Thanks!


YES


----------



## grifers (May 28, 2020)

Thanks @Alan Finote . This driver works in my Asus z370 e-gaming integrated soundcard? I need Dolby Prologic 2 for SPDIF. Thanks again!


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

grifers said:


> Thanks @Alan Finote . This driver works in my Asus z370 e-gaming integrated soundcard? I need Dolby Prologic 2 for SPDIF. Thanks again!


YES.


----------



## smtertas (May 28, 2020)

hello my motherboard aorus master z390 rev1 this is my first time installing modded sound driver i installed the latest *6.0.8959.1* .on desktop everythings fine but sound coming delayed in games.i uninstalled my latest driver restarted pc then installed this driver.am i doing something wrong?


----------



## n0fear (May 28, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> VERSION *6.0.8959.1*
> SONIC STUDIO 3 (ASUS ROG) INCLUDED
> 
> ...



Nice! SB works now perfectly, just the settings double again, had to install it over again but now it works! Whats better Sonic Studio 3  ROG or Nahimic 3? When i open Advanced Settings in Sonic Studio the App closes, so think will reinstall with Nahimic as that worked perfectly! Thanks so much for your Work!


----------



## R1V4L (May 28, 2020)

Hi Alan,

Everything works, thank You for that.  Only Sonic Studio 3 doesn't. My motherboard is a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

R1V4L said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Everything works, thank You for that.  Only Sonic Studio 3 doesn't. My motherboard is a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite.
> 
> View attachment 157019


Type Windows + X on your keyboard, type "services.msc" and check the list if the service "A-Volute Multi APO Control Service" is running. If not, start it and try to reopen Sonic Studio 3.



n0fear said:


> Nice! SB works now perfectly, just the settings double again, had to install it over again but now it works! Whats better Sonic Studio 3  ROG or Nahimic 3? When i open Advanced Settings in Sonic Studio the App closes, so think will reinstall with Nahimic as that worked perfectly! Thanks so much for your Work!


It also happened to me, it's a bug in the A-Volute service. Look at that::


Alan Finote said:


> Type Windows + X on your keyboard, type "services.msc" and check the list if the service "A-Volute Multi APO Control Service" is running. If not, start it and try to reopen Sonic Studio 3.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 28, 2020)

PT: @Alan Finote  Minha TUF Pro Gaming com Chip ALC883 suporta Sonic Studio ou só suporta o Genérico Nahimic 3?
Mais uma vez obrigado.

EN: @Alan Finote  My TUF B360 Pro Gaming supports Sonic Studio 3 or only Generic Nahimic 3?
One more time, thank you.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> PT: @Alan Finote  Minha TUF Pro Gaming com Chip ALC883 suporta Sonic Studio ou só suporta o Genérico Nahimic 3?
> Mais uma vez obrigado.
> 
> EN: @Alan Finote  My TUF B360 Pro Gaming supports Sonic Studio 3 or only Generic Nahimic 3?
> One more time, thank you.


PT: Suporta Ambos. Fique tranquilo. O suporte para o Sonic Studio 3 e o Nahimic 3 está habilitado em TODAS as placas-mãe com chip de áudio Realtek. Trata-se de um Mod.

EN: Supports both. Do not worry. Support for Sonic Studio 3 and Nahimic 3 is enabled on ALL motherboards with Realtek audio chips. It is a Mod.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 28, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> PT: Suporta Ambos. Fique tranquilo. O suporte para o Sonic Studio 3 e o Nahimic 3 está habilitado em TODAS as placas-mãe com chip de áudio Realtek. Trata-se de um Mod.
> 
> EN: Supports both. Do not worry. Support for Sonic Studio 3 and Nahimic 3 is enabled on ALL motherboards with Realtek audio chips. It is a Mod.



PT:A minha pergunta veio porque já li que o Sonic Studio 3 é só compativel com um Hardware especifico. Na minha opinião, o Sonic Studio 3 é mais bonito.
Hoje é impossivel, mas vou ver se amanhã ou no Sábado consigo instalar o seu Mod e depois digo-lhe como correu.


EN: My question came because I already read that Sonic Studio 3 is only compatible with specific Hardware. In my opinion, Sonic Studio 3 is more beautiful.
Today is impossible, but I'll see if tomorrow or Saturday I can install your Mod and then I'll tell you how it went.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> PT:A minha pergunta veio porque já li que o Sonic Studio 3 é só compativel com um Hardware especifico. Na minha opinião, o Sonic Studio 3 é mais bonito.
> Hoje é impossivel, mas vou ver se amanhã ou no Sábado consigo instalar o seu Mod e depois digo-lhe como correu.
> 
> 
> ...


PT: Eu também achava, mas isso é mentira. Estou aqui usando o Sonic Studio 3 numa placa-mãe da Gigabyte.

EN: I thought so too, but that's a lie. I'm here using Sonic Studio 3 on a Gigabyte motherboard.



smtertas said:


> hello my motherboard aorus master z390 rev1 this is my first time installing modded sound driver i installed the latest *6.0.8959.1* .on desktop everythings fine but sound coming delayed in games.i uninstalled my latest driver restarted pc then installed this driver.am i doing something wrong?


High latency in sound, as a result of increased processing demand. I recommend that you uninstall the mod and install it again, but check the task page, where you can select the features you want to install, and select a maximum of 2 enhancements (creative + sonic studio 3, creative + dolby atmos, creative + nahimic 3, etc ...).


----------



## StuDentBR (May 28, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Type Windows + X on your keyboard, type "services.msc" and check the list if the service "A-Volute Multi APO Control Service" is running. If not, start it and try to reopen Sonic Studio 3.
> 
> 
> It also happened to me, it's a bug in the A-Volute service. Look at that::


Sorry to bother but, I did this the service is running but sonic studio still doesn't work...


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> Sorry to bother but, I did this the service is running but sonic studio still doesn't work...


Double click on this service, go to the Recovery tab and in First failure, Second failure and Subsequent failures, select Restart the Service. Then check the box "Enable actions for stops with errors", click on apply and OK.
Make sure the service is running and start Sonic Studio 3.


----------



## StuDentBR (May 28, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Double click on this service, go to the Recovery tab and in First failure, Second failure and Subsequent failures, select Restart the Service. Then check the box "Enable actions for stops with errors", click on apply and OK.
> Make sure the service is running and start Sonic Studio 3.


Still not working 
Just changed the drivers to this on third screen, i will see if it works now...


----------



## smtertas (May 28, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> High latency in sound, as a result of increased processing demand. I recommend that you uninstall the mod and install it again, but check the task page, where you can select the features you want to install, and select a maximum of 2 enhancements (creative + sonic studio 3, creative + dolby atmos, creative + nahimic 3, etc ...).



thank you i will try again, quality of sound is amazing tho


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> Still not working
> Just changed the drivers to this on third screen, i will see if it works now...


Uninstall the mod and restart your computer. After rebooting, before installing it again, open REGEDIT, navigate to "*HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NahimicService*" and delete the entire key. After that, install again and check the result.


----------



## StuDentBR (May 28, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Uninstall the mod and restart your computer. After rebooting, before installing it again, open REGEDIT, navigate to "*HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NahimicService*" and delete the entire key. After that, install again and check the result.


It works now, I Uninstalled nahic software (from previous version) and the drivers, restarted, without internet removed again the driver that windows installed automatically and then installed your drivers again and restart and it worked, thank you for the help and the for the mod.

Edit: It worked only once, the second time i opened the sonic studio 3 i got the same error...


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> It works now, I Uninstalled nahic software (from previous version) and the drivers, restarted, without internet removed again the driver that windows installed automatically and then installed your drivers again and restart and it worked, thank you for the help and the for the mod.
> 
> Edit: It worked only once, the second time i opened the sonic studio 3 i got the same error...


REPEAT THIS PROCESS


----------



## StuDentBR (May 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> REPEAT THIS PROCESS


"Não é possivel detectar seu dispositivo de audio..."
Aconteceu com você ?
Did it happen to you?

Edit: Fixed it.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> "Não é possivel detectar seu dispositivo de audio..."
> Aconteceu com você ?
> Did it happen to you?


No. Here everything is fine.


----------



## onsekiz (May 29, 2020)

Through 8848 to 8945, SB Connect was not even seeing the driver. 
For me each software works in this 8959  build.
But none of them can apply the effects; upmix, bass, treble, etc.
Sonic Studio and SB Connect are working but not doing anything.

Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Z170_ALC1150) + Windows 10 2004 + Analog 5.1 Speakers


----------



## BitStarFox (May 29, 2020)

Hello! I just registered here to ask for a bit of help. I have an Asus G752VY Laptop with a Realtek ALC668 Driver 6.0.1.7647(currently the one in the esupport folder). Hardware ID    HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10431CED&REV_1000

Before i formatted and reinstalled windows ten 1903 (instead of a refresh,whoops) I had the enhancements tab in my sound control panel with the R2.79 HDA driver. This laptop uses Sonic Suite 2 also with the Realtek asus branded control panel, I cannot use a default windows driver (it doesnt detect the headphone jacks etc) And the UAD drivers dont have the control panel with SS2 needs to work with. I've even used the driver in the esupport folder without luck. Sonic studio 2 is not working either, none  of the adjustments work like it used to. They change no aspect of the sound

But I now no longer have that tab to choose, and cant turn on loudness equalisation. I was hoping that It would be possible to re-enable it with a driver here, ( I don't want to go modifying my registry or unsigned drivers) Im not too bothered with the extra features,, I'd just like the enhancements tab back. Would anyone be able to help?

I looked through the realtek HDA driver test utility, and the driver that came with my laptop has a lot more features selected, than if i installed a basic drivers like the 2.79 without installing the esupport one first. I have uploaded the driver to my mega, hoping it's possible to be fixed. Even though i am not sure whats even wrong with it. It's older than the 2.79.









						518.6 MB folder on MEGA
					

238 files and 11 subfolders




					mega.nz
				




@Alan Finote


----------



## ToniM_8 (May 29, 2020)

Thank you @Alan Finote


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

BitStarFox said:


> Hello! I just registered here to ask for a bit of help. I have an Asus G752VY Laptop with a Realtek ALC668 Driver 6.0.1.7647(currently the one in the esupport folder). Hardware ID    HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10431CED&REV_1000
> 
> Before i formatted and reinstalled windows ten 1903 (instead of a refresh,whoops) I had the enhancements tab in my sound control panel with the R2.79 HDA driver. This laptop uses Sonic Suite 2 also with the Realtek asus branded control panel, I cannot use a default windows driver (it doesnt detect the headphone jacks etc) And the UAD drivers dont have the control panel with SS2 needs to work with. I've even used the driver in the esupport folder without luck. Sonic studio 2 is not working either, none  of the adjustments work like it used to. They change no aspect of the sound
> 
> ...


I believe that some FX key (s) have been lost on your system, that is, the FX / EP effects bank record is corrupted. Therefore, you will need to uninstall your driver, restart your PC and install it again.


----------



## JazzMeezal (May 29, 2020)

Alan, Nahimic still don't work. But no problem with Sonic 3.


----------



## Jewelson (May 29, 2020)

@Alan Finote Thanks for Sonic. Do you know I had been using your mod driver to work it with nvidia audio driver over HDMI for my monitor as well ?. It basically works well except without SB720 and Sonic Studio 3, Nahimic 3. The later two do work expect they only work if I put them in SFX MFX and won't if in Composite SFX/MFX.

The extra thing that I add is Dolby Home Theater which improves a bit of low sound feedback giving out much better result and clearity. which requires PCEE4 APO

If you can, would you make it support those with nvidia audio over HDMI? I also use Equalizer APO

Here are my settings I use.


----------



## R1V4L (May 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Double click on this service, go to the Recovery tab and in First failure, Second failure and Subsequent failures, select Restart the Service. Then check the box "Enable actions for stops with errors", click on apply and OK.
> Make sure the service is running and start Sonic Studio 3.



Now it works, but the service is unstable and crashes a few times and then restores the subsequent failures action to "Take no action".


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

R1V4L said:


> Now it works, but the service is unstable and crashes a few times and then restores the subsequent failures action to "Take no action".
> 
> View attachment 157136


I still haven't figured out why that is.


----------



## R1V4L (May 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I still haven't figured out why that is.


Another issue: Sonic Studio works now, but Soundblaster Connect 720 doesn't detect audio device


----------



## m4x89 (May 29, 2020)

Hi Alan, can you tell me why all the profiles has been duplicated inside SB Connect?





The effects however work flawlessly.

Regards


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

m4x89 said:


> Hi Alan, can you tell me why all the profiles has been duplicated inside SB Connect?
> 
> View attachment 157146
> 
> ...


Which license did you activate, BlasterX 360° or 720°?


----------



## LucasPrunzel (May 29, 2020)

Opa, Tudo bom Alan? pode me ajudar com o Sonic Studio 3, ele não está abrindo. mostrando a seguinte mensagem, "The current sytem is not supported, or the audio driver has not been properly installed."


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

LucasPrunzel said:


> Opa, Tudo bom Alan? pode me ajudar com o Sonic Studio 3, ele não está abrindo. mostrando a seguinte mensagem, "The current sytem is not supported, or the audio driver has not been properly installed."
> View attachment 157147


Type Windows + X on your keyboard, type "services.msc" and check the list if the service "A-Volute Multi APO Control Service" is running. If not, start it and try to reopen Sonic Studio 3.


----------



## LucasPrunzel (May 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Type Windows + X on your keyboard, type "services.msc" and check the list if the service "A-Volute Multi APO Control Service" is running. If not, start it and try to reopen Sonic Studio 3.


 somente o Nahimic 3 aparece.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

LucasPrunzel said:


> somente o Nahimic 3 aparece.
> View attachment 157149


It is himself.


----------



## LucasPrunzel (May 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It is himself.


Sem sucesso.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

LucasPrunzel said:


> Sem sucesso.


Before installing this mod, did you uninstall any Realtek audio drivers previously present on your system?


----------



## LucasPrunzel (May 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Before installing this mod, did you uninstall any Realtek audio drivers previously present on your system?


não, estou com a ultima versão disponível no site da minha placa mãe.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

LucasPrunzel said:


> não, estou com a ultima versão disponível no site da minha placa mãe.


There is the problem. It is necessary that you do not only uninstall the mod, but also the Realtek audio driver that you had previously installed. To uninstall the previous driver, I recommend that you use DriverStoreExplorer (RAPR).


----------



## R1V4L (May 29, 2020)

ASIO driver crashes both Winamp and AIMP, and when it doesn't - the sound is distorted alot.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

R1V4L said:


> ASIO driver crashes both Winamp and AIMP, and when it doesn't - the sound is distorted alot.


Do not worry. In the next release, this will already be resolved.


----------



## onsekiz (May 29, 2020)

Disabled the ethernet and wifi both while uninstalling everything. Deleted all AAF related drivers after restart by Driver Store Explorer. And restarted, again.
Reinstalled with AAF Bus, Sonic Studio, Dolby and ASIO. After restart I had activated the internet connections.
Now I could manage to activate Sonic Studio 3 and Dolby Atmos, never bothered with Nahimic. Couldn't make the SB Connect work, just ditched it.

All effects are applied so far only but Upmix/Surround of Sonic Studio. That option has no effect at all. 
But choosing the option Dynamic at Dolby creates the surround for my 5.1. For those who try to upmix I can Dolby has the best sound quality.

Regards.


----------



## m4x89 (May 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Which license did you activate, BlasterX 360° or 720°?


The default one, 720°


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 30, 2020)

PT: Olá @Alan Finote, o que é prometido é devido, instalei o seu Driver e como pode ver na imagem todos os programas correm sem erros, o que já é um bom começo, o problema é que o DTS integrado no programa da Realtek e o Dolby Atmos não noto diferença no som quando mexo neles, é como se não estivessem os programas.
No Sonic Studio 3 também não noto diferença, só noto quando mexo no Equalizador, apenas.
Não sei se me fiz intender e se tem solução para o meu problema.
Obrigado.


EN:
Hello @Alan Finote, what is promised is due, I installed your Driver and as you can see in the image all the programs run without errors, which is a good start, the problem is that the DTS integrated in the Realtek program and the Dolby Atmos I don't notice a difference in the sound when I touch them, it's like the programs aren't there.
In Sonic Studio 3 I don't notice any difference either, I only notice it when I move the Equalizer, only.
I don't know if I made myself understood and if there is a solution to my problem.
Thank you.


----------



## BitStarFox (May 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I believe that some FX key (s) have been lost on your system, that is, the FX / EP effects bank record is corrupted. Therefore, you will need to uninstall your driver, restart your PC and install it again.




Hi Alan, thank you for the information. I went ahead and re-installed the driver that came with the laptop. Unfortunately i still have the same issues. It seems like it is not recognising the configuration and enabling the correct FX/SFX settings.  There does not seem to be a hdaud.dat file within the drivers. I assume that when i wiped instead of refreshing it lost the correct configuration file stored in the system 32 folders.

Sonic Studio II still does not work changing it's settings, nor do i have the enhancements tab still.

I did find this zip though. It looks like the right configurations settings, has the right date, 2015, but never seems to extract itself, just puts the zip file into the System32/drivers,.  Also a file in the driver folder called RTKSSTsetting.dat   I also found the Setup Configuration ini, the only one that contains my device id. In the Vista64 folder of the drivers i linked earlier.


-----
Small update. using the Realtek audio test program, I've managed to re-enable sonic studio support and it now works with the laptops speakers, but not my headphones.
But i've managed to re-enable it in the real tek control panel though for headphones. but not sonic studio
I also fixed the jack sensing as well.
I might be missing other enhancements though.

So i am still looking for help with the configuration.


----------



## StuDentBR (May 30, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> PT: Olá @Alan Finote, o que é prometido é devido, instalei o seu Driver e como pode ver na imagem todos os programas correm sem erros, o que já é um bom começo, o problema é que o DTS integrado no programa da Realtek e o Dolby Atmos não noto diferença no som quando mexo neles, é como se não estivessem os programas.
> No Sonic Studio 3 também não noto diferença, só noto quando mexo no Equalizador, apenas.
> Não sei se me fiz intender e se tem solução para o meu problema.
> Obrigado.
> ...


How did you get dts neo pc?


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 30, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> How did you get dts neo pc?


It becomes with the Driver. I don't know if it influences, but my motherboard was ready for DTS Custom.


----------



## xsohydra (May 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> There is the problem. It is necessary that you do not only uninstall the mod, but also the Realtek audio driver that you had previously installed. To uninstall the previous driver, I recommend that you use DriverStoreExplorer (RAPR).


I tried many times with RAPR but still the service name is Nahimic 3 Service and Sonic Studio 3 does not work.


----------



## Bansaku (May 31, 2020)

After a fresh install of Windows and installing the latest driver version I still only get 2-channel audio when DTS/DDL is selected. Here are my steps:

Uninstalled Reraltek drivers with DDU
Started installer
Installed aaf optimus bus driver when asked
Checked off Realtek with DTS/DDL
Check off Dolby Atmos 
Installed and restarted.

Do I need to activate DDL using the Realtek Audio Driver Utility afterwards? Both DTS and DDL show as active in the sound and Realtek control panels.
P.S. Dolby Atmos works.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 31, 2020)

Bansaku said:


> After a fresh install of Windows and installing the latest driver version I still only get 2-channel audio when DTS/DDL is selected. Here are my steps:
> 
> Uninstalled Reraltek drivers with DDU
> Started installer
> ...


Reinstall the mod again, but this time, when you reach the Tasks page, in the first two options, select "*Realtek Default APO*". Once installed, check the spoilers "*HOW TO ACTIVATE DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE*" or "*HOW TO ACTIVATE DTS INTERACTIVE*" at the end of the first post of this thread.


----------



## SashaElfXp (May 31, 2020)

Somebody has this error? i'm looking for this thing if you known i will be happy with you uwu


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 31, 2020)

SashaElfXp said:


> Somebody has this error? i'm looking for this thing if you known i will be happy with you uwu


Make sure you have Microsoft Visual C ++ runtimes (2005-2019).


----------



## pipes (May 31, 2020)

work well with alc1220 on tuf x570 gaming plus

how can enable dts 5.1?


----------



## m4x89 (May 31, 2020)

m4x89 said:


> The default one, 720°
> View attachment 157172


Is possible to edit/modify the profiles?


----------



## Aleksandar012 (May 31, 2020)

Sonic Studio 3 and SounzReal works great!Thanks Alan.


----------



## pipes (May 31, 2020)

can't be enable dts 5.1 :-(


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Jun 1, 2020)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Sonic Studio 3 and SounzReal works great!Thanks Alan.
> View attachment 157357View attachment 157357



Can i use it for headphone only ?.......!


----------



## R1V4L (Jun 1, 2020)

I managed to make them both working, after uninstalling AAF HD AudioPack and using DriverStore Explorer to remove any references to your driver. After restart, I've reinstalled the driver and voila, it's working


----------



## orensky (Jun 1, 2020)

Good afternoon!
Help me please.
I had a video card radeon RX 550, it was displayed in the realtek manager, there I turned on DDL. Everything worked perfectly.

I bought gtx 1060, I'm tormented for a week, I don’t know what to do.
In the realtek manager is empty.

I tried the APO driver, when I turn on DD it says that the device does not support the format.

Please tell me how to enable dolby digital live on nvidia hdmi?


----------



## m4x89 (Jun 1, 2020)

R1V4L said:


> I managed to make them both working, after uninstalling AAF HD AudioPack and using DriverStore Explorer to remove any references to your driver. After restart, I've reinstalled the driver and voila, it's working
> 
> View attachment 157481


You also have the duplicated profiles...

Another strange behaviour, the SB panel will now open automatically at every startup in full screen, is it normal?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 1, 2020)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> Can i use it for headphone only ?.......!


Sonic Studio 3 also enabled for analog and digital outputs (S/PDIF)


----------



## n0fear (Jun 1, 2020)

@Alan Finote after i did a fresh install everything worked, now after i did reinstall all of my programms and so so, i now have the same Problem again, blue sign with "cannot connect" insdide of the soundblaster. Is there any logs i can provide to help this getting fixed?


----------



## DZR982 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello Alan and hope you are good.

We always used your custom WIN7/8.1 Asus SupremeFX modded driver for the Asus Omega and it did work correctly, really sorry to hear about your Gibhub shutdown, the world has gone crazy.

We now own an Asus Encore which has the same sound chip, but I cannot download your newest modded WIN7/WIN8.1 Asus SupremeFX driver anymore?

Asus Omega driver was '8799_FF00_PG473_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL' This version implemented the SupremeFX GUI.

Asus Encore - Using the driver above or the 1st page of this forum I only have the default Asus GUI? Its blue and silver and its a really old GUI.

I don't know where to download the newest Asus SupremeFX driver for Win7/Win8.1? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

If I use the Default Asus GUI on the Asus Encore, theres issues with Room correction not working and the Equalization options only apply to the front left/right speakers in 5.1?

Also the same issues on the Asus Omega with the SupremeFX GUI.

Thankyou for your time and hope to speak soon.


----------



## pipes (Jun 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Sonic Studio 3 also enabled for analog and digital outputs (S/PDIF)


Can enanle DTS 5.1 on s/pdif?


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 1, 2020)

anyway to get srs premium sound in realtek thankyou


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 1, 2020)

pipes said:


> Can enanle DTS 5.1 on s/pdif?


Go to 1st page of this thread and open the spoilers "HOW TO ENABLE ?? (5.1 SURROUND)"


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Jun 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Sonic Studio 3 also enabled for analog and digital outputs (S/PDIF)



audio is coming out from the speaker and headphone at the same time.!    can i fix this with realtek hda driver utility?  Please help..!


----------



## alangYoo (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi. Is there any way to uninstall the "AAF Optimus Bus Driver"? I accidentally clicked "yes" but it didn't revert back to the default when I uninstalled the driver


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

alangYoo said:


> Hi. Is there any way to uninstall the "AAF Optimus Bus Driver"? I accidentally clicked "yes" but it didn't revert back to the default when I uninstalled the driver


Go to the Device Manager, search for "AAF Optimus Bus Driver", right click on it and click "Uninstall device". Don't forget to check the box to remove the driver permanently.


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Jun 2, 2020)

@ Alan Finote 


FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> audio is coming out from the speaker and headphone at the same time.!    can i fix this with realtek hda driver utility?  Please help..!



any solution??


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> @ Alan Finote
> 
> 
> any solution??


Open the "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*", click on the Driver Policy tab and check the *JackCfg* box on the left and the *FInRMute, FInRMuteSupport, Sensing, FSensing, RSensing, FSensingSupport, RSensingSupport, RearInMuteInternal, RearInMuteInternalSupport* boxes on the right. Click *Save*, restart your computer and see the result.


----------



## lightzout (Jun 2, 2020)

*Supercool Stability Update: *Realtek ALC892 user here on ASUS P9X79 LE mobo output SPDIF to Sony Receiver and Micro 5.1 speakers still enjoying the longest stability with zero hangs or crashes, amazing sound.  In fact, I haven't done a clean install with SSD because I am so happy it all works.  The Optimus mod can  breath new life into hardware that isn't officially supported and may provide a major upgrade in terms of audio quality. At least that has been my experience in playing music and movies from my PC.  I had been using outdated package that was over fours years old since last update just kind of disappointed with quality.  I have experimented with many different attempts to make Realtek work as intended with varying degrees of success.  Not sure what the secret sauce is here but I will never forget hearing the dramatic leap forward when the  digital signal was properly processed by the receiver.  

For other users whose hardware predates Windows 10 at least part of the difficulty I was having getting the drivers to "stick" was related to folder permissions and dialing back the MS store auto-updates and other device/driver management things that will manipulate the audio device.  I was constantly having to select which driver or device was default until i started making changes as admin but only using a user account.  My mobo required the "manual" activation of DTS 5.1 Interavtive and I was having crashes requiring running the fix after very crash.  Unselecting "allow apps to take exclusive control" may have been one of the final settings that I was able to change.  I never figured out exactly what it was I just went through I took back all other redundant or disabled audio related stuff that wasn't the latest AAF Optimus (is that what to call it now?) 

*Critical steps: I actually had to jot down notes so I wouldn't rush or skips steps.*
This worked for me but only after lots of crashes.  Nothing is gospel here just my opinion and this is merely n effort to track my progress or possibly help someone else who wants HD Audio to work period or enable full potential. The location of the speakers front, rear and center matter and have corresponding settings in receiver. Thick braided copper wire, grounded outlets and caution to avoid loose wires shorting at terminals are basic stuff. I found the manual for the Sony STR-DE545 Receiver and SSV230 5.1 micro speakers online.  The bass response is surprisingly good. I use VLC for movies, Foobar2K for music and play PC games without problems.  I even tried changing settings to see if it  would break so at least from this user exp is *STABLE - Thank you Alan! 

Create Admin account (Enterprise edition) and new User account with password (no Admin privileges) *
I installed as admin but use in user account.  I have disable most if not all of the Asus AI Suite 2 as its was not functioning by Windows tries to run if I reboot. I just respond no.  Windows 10 is able to use some of the critical drivers off Asus driver support page but I have also installed newest Realtek LAN drivers, Intel Chipset (2019) and AsRock SATA controllers directly from the manufacturer. Nothing from Asus P9X79 LE support/driver page has been updated after 2016, the BIOS is 2014. My point being that relying of Asus Update, Microsoft Sore, Windows Updates or anything other than cheery picking and install it yourself is a bad idea. It is a pain the ass, trial and error process that was totally worth it.  At one point I had virtually every store feature and security check enabled in effort to use the "native" RT apps.  Going though all the settings that affect audio and removing or disable anything you are certain you don't need and isnt integral sucks. It was a long pain i the butt but the "problem" is Windows trying to ensure a better plug and play functionality.  Nothing new its just there is so much more than ever, nothing I needed or installed by choice. I am holding off on updates installing until I know if it will wreck everything like the Oct 2019 package did.

*Realtek HD Audio ALC892 circa 2012 - clean driver install, DDU now supports Realtek driver removal! Uninstall as instructed by DDU (carefully, RTFM)*
I have old AMD/Nvidia/HDMI and other crap in registry and driver depository folders in windows. It took a while to smoke these out but DDU did it. Just back up and read warning so you dont create new problems as the Realtek function is still beta but that rule is always true. You may need to check BIOS setting to confirm audio device or HDMI settings. The only thing I had before that is now gone is my analog inpt device for microphone doesnt work now and I used to be able to play music analog out to headphone front panel jack. It may still work just noting change. I dont really need it now but will try again in future. 

*Rebooting and installing in safe boot, then use "recovery" reboot options to bypass signed drivers. Reboot and enable DTS Interactive.  Reboot and open Windows Audio Device. Set default device (Digital S/PDIF Optical Out) Right click and select Properties. *
TABS:
 General (make mental note of driver location and ensure AAF is active) I have more than one RT driver folder before DDU
Supported formats: ALL not sure if WMA works or how to use it but the receiver supports all these rates. Dolby, DTS/AFD/PCM etc but no HDMI though
Levels: N/A
Enhancements: Disable! Uncheck immediate mode. This constantly enabling itself and I have no idea what was doing it. It might have been ATI HDMI audio.
Dolby: Nope I wish I understood what Dolby offers that adds to improves over DTS. Is ProLogic still used?
Advanced: DTS Interactive (5.1 surround) yeah hell *Unselect "Exclusive Mode" *
Spacial Sound: Negative (one thing nice with using a receiver connected to PC is quickly switching off speakers and having headphones connected to receiver.

I have really bad surfers ear and I can't use headphones for long. That is probably what started this process. DTS 5.1 can amazing done right and with the Optimus tweaks. All of the gear was old, cheap and easy to find. I think older speakers and other components can sound better than newer, more cheaply produced "modern" products. Instead of getting suckered into buying "monstrous" cables basic lamp wires work great. The thicker the guage the better especially for longer run. I had some unused 12 gauge braided wire for landscape lighting. You can buy it by foot at hardware stores.  I hope people try to get the most of what they got. At least in my case its been fun and educational.  My next goal is a Raspberry PI/KODI box. 


At this point the values you need to choose or configure may vary but my mission was SPDIF out of DTS signal to home theater receiver from 2007ish. There are 7 tabs here but I need is DTS Interactive. I ended up not selecting Dolby Home Theater and that could have been what stopped the manager crashing.  No noticeable change to sound and seemed redundant. Not sure of both can even work conjunctively. Movies sound amazing just using VLC as the receiver is doing the work. The "ear" check matters most then stability.  Sound quality varies so much with content, format and setting- nothing is static but learning how to dial it in has been best part of this deal.

Someone mentioned github and a problem but it appears to have been resolved.  I think its wrong to throw out hardware that is still useful and consumers have a right to use home brewed software in the absence of an alternative.  These companies make so much money it does not them anything, particularly when the device suite and functionality has been "sunset" by its manufacturer. At least in my case it was a really sore subject to see Asus so quick to essentially abandon a motherboard described (later) as Windows 10 supported when the AI Suite 2 is broken and there was no attempt to migrate the native Win8.1 drivers that the MS store was constantly installing for me without asking. But that is just MS being MS. Keep being awesome.  If anything I hope Asus/ROG/Realtek puts you on retainer or help to support customers.  My new thing has been using the Foobar2000 music player.  It has been around for a long time and the open source community around it of artists and programmers has allowed people use media as they choose when I see more and more people who gravitate to Spotify or other services that charge more and offer very limited controls. Privacy laws in California now more closely resemble the standard in the EU requiring companies get permission to harvest data or use your system resources for their gain and offer nothing in return. Some people dont care or bother. That is fine, I guess but after actually reading what you are allowing I just can't imagine why I would want or need to surrender all that info without benefit.  Ok no more ranting.  Wage peace and stay safe, humans.


----------



## ingaos (Jun 2, 2020)

sonic RADAR 3 version u use ??


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

ingaos said:


> sonic RADAR 3 version u use ??


Sonic Radar 3 support enabled. Just download and use.


----------



## lightzout (Jun 2, 2020)

Alan what is fastest way to check the build version number installed/active? The one i am using is stable so I am not changing anything without need but all I know about the build is date May 9, installed no later than may 12.  I see there have been several updates since then I have several saved. Just want proper way to check sorry if I missing obvious, Time for lunch, thank you!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

lightzout said:


> Alan what is fastest way to check the build version number installed/active? The one i am using is stable so I am not changing anything without need but all I know about the build is date May 9, installed no later than may 12.  I see there have been several updates since then I have several saved. Just want proper way to check sorry if I missing obvious, Time for lunch, thank you!


Windows 10: Start Menu > Settings > System > About
Realtek Driver: Realtek HD Audio Manager > Information


----------



## ingaos (Jun 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Sonic Radar 3 support enabled. Just download and use.


i dowload it i get error when i try to install


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

ingaos said:


> i dowload it i get error when i try to install


Sonic Radar 3 *UWP*. Install via *THIS LINK*


----------



## ingaos (Jun 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Sonic Radar 3 *UWP*. Install via *THIS LINK*


thanks it worked. but thats weird i try it before but when i launch it it give me error for incompatibility.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

ingaos said:


> thanks it worked. but thats weird i try it before but when i launch it it give me error for incompatibility.


Post a screen here with this error please.


----------



## ingaos (Jun 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Post a screen here with this error please.


i didnt made a screenshot, and now it work.
before i reinstall sonic radar 3 this time i innstalled SetupSonicPlugins_R1.exe  then SetupSonicPlugins_R2.exe then uninstalled sonic radar 2 and reinstalled sonic radar 3 uwp and i tried sonic studio 3 uwp and it worked.

i had have a 7.1 headset to use sonic radar 3 ( i dont have one) can i emulate 7.1 audio connection to make him work ??


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

ingaos said:


> i didnt made a screenshot, and now it work.
> before i reinstall sonic radar 3 this time i innstalled SetupSonicPlugins_R1.exe  then SetupSonicPlugins_R2.exe then uninstalled sonic radar 2 and reinstalled sonic radar 3 uwp and i tried sonic studio 3 uwp and it worked.
> 
> i had have a 7.1 headset to use sonic radar 3 ( i dont have one) can i emulate 7.1 audio connection to make him work ??


I believe so.


----------



## onsekiz (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi Alan, so this is my problem; I have started using my custom "rtkhdaud.dat" file.
My config use PCEE4 that has extraordinary sound quality with a little help from Dolby Atmos and Sonic Studio.
Everything works perfect, sound is amazing, it also has upmix to my 5.1 analog system.
It's upmix is even better than foobar2000 "5.1 Upmix", I had been using the DSP for over 10 years but now I have ditched it.

But; when computer gets into sleep mode the AAF Optimus drive is not working.
Well it is working but there is no sound. I can see the blue bar in sound setting of Windows 10 as something playing but can't hear a thing.
No sound is being send to speakers.
This bug seems to get undone by restarting the computer after wakeup or manually disable "UAA Bus Driver" and enable again.
Sometimes it can only be reworking again by restart. UAA disable and enable is not working at those times.
Below you can find my settings and "rtkhdaud.dat" file.

Regards

Mainboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Realtek ALC1150)
Speakers   : Logitech x540 5.1
OS              : Windows 10, version 2004


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 3, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> PT: Olá @Alan Finote, o que é prometido é devido, instalei o seu Driver e como pode ver na imagem todos os programas correm sem erros, o que já é um bom começo, o problema é que o DTS integrado no programa da Realtek e o Dolby Atmos não noto diferença no som quando mexo neles, é como se não estivessem os programas.
> No Sonic Studio 3 também não noto diferença, só noto quando mexo no Equalizador, apenas.
> Não sei se me fiz intender e se tem solução para o meu problema.
> Obrigado.
> ...


@Alan Finote alguma sugestão?
É normal?

@Alan Finote any suggestion?
It's normal?


----------



## KingKairo (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you so much for the work put into this software set. I just found this driver package and didn't know/think of there even being a custom set of drivers/software for the crappy Realtek onboard audio chip. So glad I found this as I just got into the Audiophile world and recently purchased a couple pair of 1More Triple Driver in-ear headphones. I always knew music could sound so much better but didn't think some in-ear headphones could sound this good. But the default software/drivers for the onboard Realtek chips sucks. So anyway thank you! I had 0 problems with installation and setup. Looking into the Audio Enhancers now. Don't know which one/ones to download.... THERES SO MANY!!! LOL. Again Thank You!


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Jun 3, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Open the "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*", click on the Driver Policy tab and check the *JackCfg* box on the left and the *FInRMute, FInRMuteSupport, Sensing, FSensing, RSensing, FSensingSupport, RSensingSupport, RearInMuteInternal, RearInMuteInternalSupport* boxes on the right. Click *Save*, restart your computer and see the result.



no change... audio is playing through speaker and headphone at the same time....

after clicking save option a message shown "Has RTKHDAUD.DAT" ..is there any problem??


----------



## NIYASKR (Jun 3, 2020)

@Alan Finote  how to solve the microphone issue in this mod in my system no sound has been recognised by the system..(microphone in setting says no sound has detected)


----------



## fanatictentacle (Jun 3, 2020)

I have a problem with my audio and was hoping someone in here can help:
My Mainboard is an ASUS X470 ROG. It has SupremeFX Audio, AIDA64 reports it as ALC S1220A.
When I use no drivers (windows default generic HD audio) everything is fine. Most importantly I can use the compressor audio effect. But I dont have an EQ and also no advanced options (like the ones in Sonic Studio).
If I install the drivers supported by ASUS the following happens:
Sonic Studio can be started, but no effects are working apart from the EQ. Also I cant hear the windows notofications anymore. The sounds are still configured correctly in windows, but nothing can be heard. (Like clicking on the slider for the volume should play a "ding" ... nothing to hear here)
The same happens if I use the modded drivers.
I was hoping that maybe some setting in the "realtek audio device tweak" could help me, but I dont know what to do in there.

All I want is: working EQ, working compressor, working notification sounds. But it seems that I can only have some of that?


----------



## pipes (Jun 3, 2020)

Wich best software for tuf x570 gaming plus with alc1220?


----------



## Lacoz (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey Alan, great work.

I only have 2 problems:
1. Both Sonic studio 3 and Nahimic 3 show the message "the current system is not supported.." I already uninstall the old driver from windows setting, use DriverStoreExplorer and DDU, delete the nahimic reg. Reinstall your driver, restart the NahimicService (was running) change the recovery setting and still dont work. SB 720 work fine.

2. The most important problem is that Acoustic echo cancellation do nothing.

Thank you


----------



## xsohydra (Jun 4, 2020)

The same as me, hope Alan could fix it.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 4, 2020)

Lacoz said:


> Hey Alan, great work.
> 
> I only have 2 problems:
> 1. Both Sonic studio 3 and Nahimic 3 show the message "the current system is not supported.." I already uninstall the old driver from windows setting, use DriverStoreExplorer and DDU, delete the nahimic reg. Reinstall your driver, restart the NahimicService (was running) change the recovery setting and still dont work. SB 720 work fine.
> ...




did you restart your computer afterwards after restarting NahimicService, Lacoz?
*reboot twice* if you have to.

the current version of the Nahimic 3 app (v1.4.4) is *BUGGY!* *Do NOT use the 1.4.4 version of the Nahimic 3 UWP app from MS store!*
uninstall that and install an older version of the Nahimic 3 uwp app (like v1.4.2) from ASRock's web site.
then disable MS store auto updates to prevent the store from updating the Nahimic3 app to 1.4.4.

from this post in another forum:



> *WARNING:* Nahimic 3 UWP has been updated from 1.4.2.0 to 1.4.4.0, This new version seems to completely break Nahimic 3 being used with the Driver Mod.
> 
> The only way to fix this is to Uninstall the new Nahimic 3 UWP then go into Windows Store and turn off Automatic updates



reminder - the 1.4.4 version of the Nahimic3 app from the ms store is *incompatible* with many modded Realtek audio drivers, no matter what.
use an *older version* of the Nahimic3 app with any driver mods [Nahimic creator has to *fix their app*]


----------



## ador250 (Jun 4, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> did you restart your computer afterwards after restarting NahimicService, Lacoz?
> *reboot twice* if you have to.
> 
> the current version of the Nahimic 3 app (v1.4.4) is *BUGGY!* *Do NOT use the 1.4.4 version of the Nahimic 3 UWP app from MS store!*
> ...



Nahimic updated their software component to v1.8.1.0, I can't check right now (far away from pc). May be the new version will be compatible with app v1.4.4/later @erpguy53


----------



## Lacoz (Jun 4, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> did you restart your computer afterwards after restarting NahimicService, Lacoz?
> the current version of the Nahimic 3 app (v1.4.4) is *BUGGY!*



I restarted the system.

I dont download any software from MS store, i use only the software that come with this mod


----------



## druboo_666 (Jun 4, 2020)

onsekiz said:


> Hi Alan, so this is my problem; I have started using my custom "rtkhdaud.dat" file.
> My config use PCEE4 that has extraordinary sound quality with a little help from Dolby Atmos and Sonic Studio.
> Everything works perfect, sound is amazing, it also has upmix to my 5.1 analog system.
> It's upmix is even better than foobar2000 "5.1 Upmix", I had been using the DSP for over 10 years but now I have ditched it.
> ...


Does your upmix is as good as native sonic studio II.i am also using 5.1 analog audio
I have installed the mod in the past but i cant really feel the bass as the bass is very week
My mother board is Asus ROG Maximus VIII Formula


----------



## onsekiz (Jun 4, 2020)

druboo_666 said:


> Does your upmix is as good as native sonic studio II.i am also using 5.1 analog audio
> I have installed the mod in the past but i cant really feel the bass as the bass is very week
> My mother board is Asus ROG Maximus VIII Formula


We have similar motherboards and soundchips then.
Before this Maximus VIII Hero motherboard I had used 7 years of modded driver for M4A89GTD PRO/USB3.
For my experience of modded driver usage, upmixing was never better. I prefer front L+R are copied but this is good enough. Better than Sonic Studio.
Bass if as it should be also, deep and loud but not too much.  By the way good bass is handled by PCEE4 mostly, if I couldn't activated it I could say bass is not good.


----------



## Dee_NA (Jun 5, 2020)

Does driver signature need to be on with the new version? Figured I'd ask since 6.0.8814.1 works for me on 7.


----------



## Jorgeapp (Jun 6, 2020)

my motherboard works with Realtek ALC662 Audio Codec i can install this driver + SONIC STUDIO 3? or i need have obligatory an ASUS hardware to run it?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 6, 2020)

Jorgeapp said:


> my motherboard works with Realtek ALC662 Audio Codec i can install this driver + SONIC STUDIO 3? or i need have obligatory an ASUS hardware to run it?


Yes. You can install it.


----------



## Lacoz (Jun 6, 2020)

After several uninstalls/reinstall nahimic or sonic studio work but in nahimic only show the setting option in the top left, any clue?



pd: i try nahimic from this pack, 1.4.4 and 1.4.6 all with the same result
pd2: Where i can find an older version of nahimic?


----------



## Renxo (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi, new to this so please forgive my ignorance.
I installed the modded drivers and output seems to be fine (all analog), but my input is now extremely quiet even with full volume and full boost. I think it's because the audio is analog and my headphones done split input and output (my laptop only has one audio port). I've decided that maybe I should just go back to how my laptop was before (digital input/output) but haven't been able to find a way to do that. I'm not sure which devices to remove from Device Manager, but i tried a clean windows install and it's still on analog. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## d12 (Jun 7, 2020)

@Alan Finote Hi, i uninstalled AAF Optimus Sound and when i tried to install new version it just keeps saying that there is already installed version of AAF. I tried to search it up with RAPR but it didn't show up. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 7, 2020)

d12 said:


> @Alan Finote Hi, i uninstalled AAF Optimus Sound and when i tried to install new version it just keeps saying that there is already installed version of AAF. I tried to search it up with RAPR but it didn't show up. What am i doing wrong?


Open *REGEDIT*, go to *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall* and delete the key *{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}_is1*


----------



## d12 (Jun 7, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Open *REGEDIT*, go to *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall* and delete the key *{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}_is1*


Thanks!


----------



## m4x89 (Jun 9, 2020)

Can someone tell me if it's normale Creative SB Connect will popup at full screen at every startup? (not minimized)
Also, is it possibile to edit profiles? I have all of them duplicated.


----------



## n0fear (Jun 9, 2020)

@Alan Finote sorry for asking aghain, b ut i have still the problem with SB showing this blue box "not able to connect" even it worked before. I deinstalled again and installed and so on, everything else working. Only using dindows fdefender, even disabled that for installing. Do you have any idea what could stop sb to connect to the card? Or do i have to do any other modding and missed someething? The strange thing is it worked right afger a clean installation but after i installed my apps and tools and did some reboots, it does not connect again. Thx alot in advice!

Just as an idea, but could it have something to do with this 2 more audiodevices? I dont use Audio with Displayport so i disabled both


----------



## Xanbec (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi! @Alan Finote 
First of all, congratulation for your AMAZING work.

Is there any way to reduce the output volume? Since I installed the driver, the sound is very, very loud. It seems like my laptop speakers are going to explode if I go up from 1/3 of the windows volume control bar. The same happens if I listen through my headphones.

I tried changing dB values inside General -> Default volume in the Realtek Audio Device Tweak, but nothing seems to happen.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 9, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
VERSION *6.0.8960.1*
NEW FIXES

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## DZR982 (Jun 9, 2020)

On startup there is an Event Viewer error.

MBFilt service cannot be started because it is disabled or it has no devices associated with it?

How do you remove the MBFilt service?

Please reply ASAP as we don't have much time for a refund


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 9, 2020)

DZR982 said:


> On startup there is an Event Viewer error.
> 
> MBFilt service cannot be started because it is disabled or it has no devices associated with it?
> 
> ...


The MBfilt service (Creative Audio Filter Service) is, together with the APO libraries, responsible for the functions of Sound Blaster Connect (360°, 720°). If you remove it, you will not be able to take advantage of these functions, but if it is an emergency, just open *REGEDIT*, go to "*HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services*" and delete the "*MBfilt*" key.


----------



## n0fear (Jun 9, 2020)

Maybe i am to stupid but, maybe i do something wrong that even latest version does not connect to soundcard (SB 720 AND Rog Sonic Studio) but do i always have to do the modifications with Realtek Audio Device Tweak on the first page, even i can choose dts allready ( Realtek ALC1220(A) should be on my Mainboard or do i have to to any other modifications instead of just installing the drivers?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 9, 2020)

n0fear said:


> Maybe i am to stupid but, maybe i do something wrong that even latest version does not connect to soundcard (SB 720 AND Rog Sonic Studio) but do i always have to do the modifications with Realtek Audio Device Tweak on the first page, even i can choose dts allready ( Realtek ALC1220(A) should be on my Mainboard or do i have to to any other modifications instead of just installing the drivers?


Just install the drivers.


----------



## abrfilho (Jun 10, 2020)

I installed the latest version, but now I'm not getting any sound, what do I do? Was working before.
I'm using a Dell G3 3579 with Realtek ALC3204 with MaxxAudio Pro, according to the specifications.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 10, 2020)

abrfilho said:


> I installed the latest version, but now I'm not getting any sound, what do I do? Was working before.
> I'm using a Dell G3 3579 with Realtek ALC3204 with MaxxAudio Pro, according to the specifications.


Uninstall it and check to see if there are any Realtek driver residue left on your system. To do this, use DriverStore Explorer (RAPR). Once this is done, restart your computer and try again to install the mod.


----------



## abrfilho (Jun 10, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Uninstall it and check to see if there are any Realtek driver residue left on your system. To do this, use DriverStore Explorer (RAPR). Once this is done, restart your computer and try again to install the mod.



I removed the mod, restarted, removed everything related to Realtek Audio and Waves, restarted and checked if Windows installed some new audio driver instead of the generic one, installed the mod, restard and no sound again.

I reinstalled the original driver from Dell's website, installed yours over it, and now it's working, before, at audio controllers, was showing AAF Optimus Sound, now it's showing Realtek (R) Audio like the original one, but with you as a vendor, Atmos and Sonic Studio working here fine.


----------



## Lacoz (Jun 10, 2020)

Something weird happen,

When I install the new version 8960.1, the Realtek HD Audio Manager dont load but nahimic work and the most important for me is that AEC work too but the driver instead of AAF Optimus Sound  is Realtek (R) Audio 

Then i uninstall and reinstall this driver mod,  Realtek HD Audio Manager work, nahimic work but AEC dont. Driver is AAF Optimus Sound

Im thinking that Realtek HD Audio Manager or the new drivers break the AEC (idk about other enhancements)


----------



## xsohydra (Jun 10, 2020)

A-Volute Multi APO Control Service is running but Sonic 3 is not working .
Uninstall(Used RAPR to remove all realtek drivers) and reinstall many times.
Also it is strange that I downloaded Nahimic fom Windows Store and it will work.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 10, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
VERSION *6.0.8960.1*
INTRODUCED DCH DRIVER VERSION
NEW REPOSITORY

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## n0fear (Jun 10, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Just install the drivers.


Ok, did that, but cant get Rog or SB720 to connect to the soundcard. Well will tryy the latest 3 minutes old driver, maybe i have luck with that. Thanks so much for your work!

@Alan Finote: Latest Version still the same :-( could it be that i use Optival Out only and do not have connected anything else to the soundcard? Any other trouble shooting, logs, anything i could do to help get this and SB720 blue button "not connecting" fixed?


----------



## Dee_NA (Jun 11, 2020)

Having 7 reinstalled, what requirements or driver signature mode would I need for the new version to work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Balls5000 (Jun 11, 2020)

Many many thanks for this awesome solution to my problems. I can now watch 5.1 through my notebook to my logitech Z906. The indicator shows "ENCODE" or something and it's true surround. I had to go to sound settings, and for the SPIDF change to DTS or DOLBY.

My question, how do I prevent the bloody realtek and nahimic from installing their own driver after every restart? If I am connected to the internet the drivers are being replaced and I have to remove them again and install your package again,

I tried to disable automatic driver updates but it doesn't work. Any solution?


----------



## Bansaku (Jun 11, 2020)

@Alan Finote I got things to work since my last post (finally). I followed the last Spoiler: IF NO EFFECTS ARE WORKING and all is good. I once again have Dolby Digital 5.1 surround while playing games! Many thanks!!


----------



## Balls5000 (Jun 11, 2020)

@Alan Finote how can I stop realtek and nahimic from updating themselves? After a restart or whenever my internet is open, your good drivers are being automatically replaced by the lousy drivers and I lose the surround option. Thanks for your solution.


----------



## R1V4L (Jun 11, 2020)

Only one issue now: ASIO driver is missing, although I've checked it in the installer. Foobar2000 doesn't detect it, also Winamp and AIMP. Can someone check also and provide feedback about it?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 11, 2020)

R1V4L said:


> Only one issue now: ASIO driver is missing, although I've checked it in the installer. Foobar2000 don't detect them, also Winamp and AIMP. Can someone check also and provide feedback about it?


In the DCH version, the ASIO driver has been temporarily removed.


----------



## R1V4L (Jun 11, 2020)

Also is there any possibility to manually install ASIO for Realtek? 
By the way, I used the Standard version, I hate DCH


----------



## slayer23 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi Alan,

With the DCH drivers it looks like Sonic is eating a lot of CPU resources to the point that lag happens in games.  Did the install 3times, no problems when selecting Nahimic, but Sonic creates this issue, not sure what the cause is.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 12, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
VERSION *6.0.8960.1*
NEW CHANGES IN DCH VERSION

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## R1V4L (Jun 12, 2020)

Something weird is happening with rear channels in 5.1 configuration. If I plug every jack and connect it and set it through the jack sensing feature - it works. If I connect the headphones to the front panel or I restart the PC - the channels are scrambled again and it plays the sounds for the rear channels barely hearable in the front channels
This is for the Standard version, I didn't try the DCH one yet. Check please also the missing ASIO driver in the Standard version, many thanks in advance!


----------



## Vacintosh (Jun 12, 2020)

please help.
"Realtek Switch Audio Output Between Back vs Front Panel On Desktop."

Can I fix it using "Realtek Audio Device Tweak"?

mainboard ASROCK X299 Killer SLI/ac 
Realtek ALC1220


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 12, 2020)

Vacintosh said:


> please help.
> "Realtek Switch Audio Output Between Back vs Front Panel On Desktop."
> 
> Can I fix it using "Realtek Audio Device Tweak"?
> ...


Friend, can you explain better what happened?


----------



## Vacintosh (Jun 12, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Friend, can you explain better what happened?



Hey Alan

I can't make the settings that appear in the link below.
there is no checked option in the screenshot below.
"headphones" and "speakers" are not visible at the same time.









						Realtek Switch Audio Output Between Back vs Front Panel On Desktop - NEXTOFWINDOWS.COM
					

Realtek is the biggest audio driver provider for PC. If you have a traditional desktop tower chances are your motherboard relays on Realtek's driver to




					www.nextofwindows.com
				




Thanks.



Vacintosh said:


> Hey Alan
> 
> I can't make the settings that appear in the link below.
> there is no checked option in the screenshot below.
> ...



when "Microsoft driver installed" there is not any problem.
i can do  "make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously"

but it doesn't happen when I install your driver


----------



## LordGMLP (Jun 13, 2020)

@Alan Finote Working well on Digital output mate. But I can't for the life of me get analog 6 channel working properly for 5.1. I have a Logitech Z-5500 set, and before installing your drivers 6 channel worked fine, but now only Front and Centre/Sub channels work. Rear channels are completely quiet. The Jack mapping pop-up was selected correctly. I'm stumped atm. Much appreciate some help. Running Windows 10 build 2004. Cheers


----------



## n0fear (Jun 13, 2020)

Latest Version Windows 10 2004. Well at least its the first version that sound balster connect looks not double icons and shows whole menu. But in this version no sound at all anymore and dts seams to be lost as suupreme fx does not show any effects and the others (not only sb connect till now) cant connect. Driver looks installed right as it shows your name


----------



## Nmitsia (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello!

Running on MSI Z97 Gaming 3 - Analog output to 5.1 - Windows 10 latest. Creative SB Connect will not run at all . Also 2.0 sources used to play on 5.1, after the latest updates they will not. Tried uninstalling many times. Removed all drivers with DDU, as well as manually via Device Manager. Also tried different installations with AAF Bus Driver installed or not (keeping the vanilla bus driver) to the same result. 5.1 in 5.1 movies in VLC play fine. 2.0 to 5.1 movies - music (Spotify) and games such as "Escape from Tarkov" will not. Furthermore tried manually deleting before installation all coresponding directories (Creative/A-Volute/Dolby) to no effect.

It must be something with Creative SB Connect 720 as it will not run at all. As i remember 4 versions before of your driver pack, down-mixing - up-mixing was handled by Creative. This must be the case. Some incompatibility between those two (Creative & another component of the driver pack).

Attached, you will find my system info.

Also at this point i would like to thank you for the marvelous work you do in bringing us new experience!

Thank you very much for your support and the enormous amount of work you put into the project. You should be hired by a third party such as Dolby.

Stability now is the only factor of improvement and you actually do pretty well!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 13, 2020)

n0fear said:


> Latest Version Windows 10 2004. Well at least its the first version that sound balster connect looks not double icons and shows whole menu. But in this version no sound at all anymore and dts seams to be lost as suupreme fx does not show any effects and the others (not only sb connect till now) cant connect. Driver looks installed right as it shows your name


@n0fear I recommend you go to the end of the first post on this thread and follow the spoiler tutorial "IF NO EFFECTS ARE WORKING, EVEN THE REALTEK ONES?"


----------



## n0fear (Jun 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> @n0fear I recommend you go to the end of the first post on this thread and follow the spoiler tutorial "IF NO EFFECTS ARE WORKING, EVEN THE REALTEK ONES?"



I can do that ofcoz, but so you changed something in the package as all other drivers before worked (instead of the SB720 not connecting Problem)?!

@Alan Finote this thing is driving  me crazy  what i did, i just installed the same driver again as i wanted to do your modifications, did nothing elese as the last time, but now i have sound again everything working instead of STILL the same SB Connect not able to connect to the soundcard... what i did, disable/uninstall VPN, disabled Windows Defender, Firewall.... are there any logs i could check for SB Connect to get this last thing working too? I read the hole forum the last weeks, and found alot of ppl having the same blue Popup, telling SB cant connect, but did not find any of them found out what the problem is, is must be some other drivers or programms or updates, as it did work on a absolutly clean machine but never again after :-( Thanks alot for your patience and great help!


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi you guys im wondering if anyone can help , as you can see i only have two rear jacks showing
when i have all the connected in realtek propertys is shows all 3 but not in realtek manager im missing a jack 

Dell 8930 Windows 10 Home , Codec ALC3220


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 13, 2020)

Stan215 said:


> View attachment 158884
> 
> Hi you guys im wondering if anyone can help , as you can see i only have two rear jacks showing
> when i have all the connected in realtek propertys is shows all 3 but not in realtek manager im missing a jack
> ...


Go to *"%systemroot%\System32\drivers"*, delete *"rtkhdaud.dat"* and restart your computer.


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to *"%systemroot%\System32\drivers"*, delete *"rtkhdaud.dat"* and restart your computer.


thanks Alan but that didnt work any more suggestions


----------



## Balls5000 (Jun 14, 2020)

Your drivers are awesome. Windows update keeps replacing them how can I stop it?
Maybe others have the same problem


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jun 14, 2020)

Balls5000 said:


> Your drivers are awesome. Windows update keeps replacing them how can I stop it?
> Maybe others have the same problem


Me too


----------



## Vacintosh (Jun 14, 2020)

Vacintosh said:


> Hey Alan
> 
> I can't make the settings that appear in the link below.
> there is no checked option in the screenshot below.
> ...



Please help me.
i need "make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously"


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 14, 2020)

Balls5000 said:


> Your drivers are awesome. Windows update keeps replacing them how can I stop it?
> Maybe others have the same problem


Run this BAT below. It will help you with some settings and exclude drivers from Windows quality updates.
But be sure to check *"Control Panel\System\Advanced System Settings\Hardware\Device Installation Settings"* if the option *NO (...)* is selected. If not, select it and save your changes.



Vacintosh said:


> Please help me.
> i need "make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously"


Open "Realtek Audio Device Tweak", select the "Driver Policy" tab, check "JackCfg" and the following options on the right side: "PBIndependentSupport", "FInRMuteSupport", "MuteMultiAAPathSupport", "RearInMuteInternalSupport", and restart your computer.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 14, 2020)

Olá @Alan Finote,
Nestes dias, já reparei que o Dolby Atmos e o Sonic Studio já trabalham.
Não sei se é normal, mas o Sonic Studio só faz efeito em Stereo em vez de ser em 5.1 como o Dolby Atmos e o Sound Blaster.
Outra coisa, já disse anteriormente, como disse comprei um novo computador devido ao que estamos à pandemia, pois o outro já não se aguenta com muitas aplicações, o problema é que não consigo habilitar o Volume do Subwoofer no programa da Realtek, no PC antigo com ALC883 com o programa genérico dava (Este tem o ALC887).
Como pode ver na imagem abaixo, já habilitei o UIShowWooferVolume mas continua a não dar.
Pode-me ajudar nesses 2 aspectos?
Muito grato e o seu Mod funciona muito bem, se for para ouvir música, o Dolby Atmos e o Sound Blaster não podiam funcionar melhor.

Hi,
These days, I noticed that Dolby Atmos and Sonic Studio are already working.
I don't know if it's normal, but Sonic Studio only works in Stereo instead of 5.1 like Dolby Atmos and Sound Blaster.
Another thing, as I said before, as I said, I bought a new computer because of the pandemic, because the other one can no longer handle many applications, the problem is that I cannot enable the Subwoofer Volume in the Realtek program, on the old PC with ALC883 with the generic dava program (This one has ALC887).
As you can see in the image below, I have already enabled UIShowWooferVolume but it still doesn't work.
Can you help me with these 2 aspects?
Very grateful and his Mod works very well, if it is to listen to music, Dolby Atmos and Sound Blaster could not work better.


----------



## Vacintosh (Jun 14, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Run this BAT below. It will help you with some settings and exclude drivers from Windows quality updates.
> But be sure to check *"Control Panel\System\Advanced System Settings\Hardware\Device Installation Settings"* if the option *NO (...)* is selected. If not, select it and save your changes.
> 
> 
> Open "Realtek Audio Device Tweak", select the "Driver Policy" tab, check "JackCfg" and the following options on the right side: "PBIndependentSupport", "FInRMuteSupport", "MuteMultiAAPathSupport", "RearInMuteInternalSupport", and restart your computer.



it was not ://


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 14, 2020)

Vacintosh said:


> it was not ://
> 
> View attachment 158976


Check the options that start with: FSensing*; RSensing*


----------



## Vacintosh (Jun 14, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Check the options that start with: FSensing*; RSensing*



it was not again 







Vacintosh said:


> it was not again


there is no sound from the headphone now



Vacintosh said:


> it was not again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 now okeyyyy )))))))))))))))

thanks @Alan Finote 







good now but 

I can not see "Headphone impedance sensing"


----------



## rodrigoxm49 (Jun 14, 2020)

How it works? Is there a tutorial to install it?


----------



## pipes (Jun 14, 2020)

after removing the old version I went to install this new version by setting the realtek default driver during installation and choosing the aduio dts interactive decoder option but setting that mode the audio does not work, while in the other audio quality type modes they work perfectly


----------



## LordGMLP (Jun 15, 2020)

@Alan Finote any suggestion for muted rear speakers in 6 channel analog please? I've checked volume control, restarted, unplugging and replugging, jack remapping. Full uninstall then reinstall. Still not working those rear speakers .


----------



## Jewelson (Jun 15, 2020)

I hear no base from my subwoofer. I use 2.1 Stereo Speakers.  Headphone mode on in Sound Blaster. Earlier drivers used to give LFE base in the subwoofer IDK what is happening now and why it won't give base to my Subwoofer @Alan Finote What settings do I need to enable so that it gets enabled ?


----------



## klogg4 (Jun 15, 2020)

I wasn't able to make Sonic Studio III fully operational:

1. Tried latest pack - didn't work at all (TIMEOUT whatever I tried - got tired of reinstalling and applying workarounds);
2. Tried previous pack - all in all Sonic worked, but I couldn't make equalizer work as intended. At first it works, but it only gives you generic presets for speakers. You try to make them think you have headphones by unplugging-plugging them and activating-deactivating simultaneous output, and you succeed to do this, Sonic starts to offer you more presets (like for Audio-Technica M50x for example). But... They do not change the sound. And Sonic equalizer stops working at that moment completely, including Custom one.

Interestingly - presets fully worked for... HDMI output.


----------



## DriVE654 (Jun 15, 2020)

@Alan Finote hello, still not getting Sonic Audio to work. Please suggest which plugin in your pack is the best in your opinion for upmixing stereo to 5.1?
Many thanks!


----------



## Mircosfot (Jun 16, 2020)

for my opinion is the best Stereo upmix:


----------



## serlex (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm new here so sorry to disturb.

I'm running windows10 latest edition may update 2020 x64, with a AL1150 board and I tried installing WINDOWS 10 15063 ONWARDS (STANDARD) version.... everything seems fine but I don't have the realtek control panel anymore so I cannot configure my 5.1 setup (3 3,5mmm cables) ..... how can I fix this?

also... in which cases should I install DCH over standard?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 16, 2020)

serlex said:


> I'm running windows10 latest edition may update 2020 x64, with a AL1150 board and I tried installing WINDOWS 10 15063 ONWARDS (STANDARD) version.... everything seems fine but I don't have the realtek control panel anymore so I cannot configure my 5.1 setup (3 3,5mmm cables) ..... how can I fix this?


Check your record. Open REGEDIT, navigate to *"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"* and check for the presence of the value *"RTHDVCPL"*. Send a print of the window.


----------



## serlex (Jun 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Check your record. Open REGEDIT, navigate to *"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"* and check for the presence of the value *"RTHDVCPL"*. Send a print of the window.


First of all, thank you so much for fast response...from the creator himself 

I can confirm there is NO *"RTHDVCPL*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 16, 2020)

serlex said:


> First of all, thank you so much for fast response...from the creator himself
> 
> I can confirm there is NO *"RTHDVCPL*


Now, open Realtek Audio Device Tweak and click this button:
Send the catch


----------



## Sparowe (Jun 16, 2020)

Ok, so I totally boinked something up and I can't for the life of me figure out how to reverse it. I've tried going back to the beginning of the installation process multiple times and still no luck. What happened was I accidentally executed a script for powershell and it removed/uninstalled everything related to the realtek uwp control panel. I'll upload the script for someone to look over. 

Now, before I fudged that up I had actually gotten realtek installed with the two added menus in it's control panel for dolby home theater and dts connect as well. I had also gotten a-volute sound blasterX 720 installed and working just fine. 

I attached the script I had mentioned. Hope I can fix this. In all honestly though, while I did like the "720" I was more concerned with getting Sonic Studio 3 working. I actually have a "ROG G20CB" Asus desktop While I've been waiting on how to figure that one out I've actually been seeing if there is a way to use the "Asus ROG" user interface for the HDA Manager instead of the interface from the early nineties? That's a joke lol but I understand it may be possible to by using "resource hacker" and basically swapping out the interface elements? I wouldn't mind doing it myself if somebody could point me in the right direction and what folders to edit and swap. I tried looking through all the options from the "tweaker/testing" program that I used to unlock the DTS and Dolby menus. There were just so many options I didn't want to mess up another installation.

Well thanks for taking a look, if and when anyone gets around to it at least.


----------



## serlex (Jun 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Now, open Realtek Audio Device Tweak and click this button:
> Send the catch
> View attachment 159206


nothing seemed to happen when I clicked on the button.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 16, 2020)

serlex said:


> nothing seemed to happen when I clicked on the button.


Go to *"%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA"* and try to run *"RAVCpl64.exe"* or *"RtkNGUI64.exe"*


----------



## klogg4 (Jun 16, 2020)

*Alan Finote, *how do I use equalizer in Sonic Studio III with all possible presets? I'm interested because there's a preset for headphones I have, but the problem is... well, I described it on the bottom of the last page =)


----------



## serlex (Jun 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to *"%programfiles%\Realtek\Audio\HDA"* and try to run *"RAVCpl64.exe"* or *"RtkNGUI64.exe"*


can't do it... folder is empty :-/

for clarification. everything else seems installed. nahimic 3is there, sound blaster connect 2 too. 

i have been able to configure the speakers using windows's native sound device panel, but I don't have the realtek one.


----------



## serlex (Jun 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Download this MSI, open it. It will perform the file copy operation and add the necessary values in the registry for initialization with the system.


can't download it I get forbidden access.

thanks again for all your help! (maybe use you send it or something similar?)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 16, 2020)

serlex said:


> can't download it I get forbidden access.
> 
> thanks again for all your help! (maybe use you send it or something similar?)


It's ok. I will reupload it by another means. Wait...



Alan Finote said:


> It's ok. I will reupload it by another means. Wait...


Download this MSI, open it. It will perform the file copy operation and add the necessary values in the registry for initialization with the system.


----------



## serlex (Jun 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It's ok. I will reupload it by another means. Wait...
> 
> 
> Download this MSI, open it. It will perform the file copy operation and add the necessary values in the registry for initialization with the system.


ok! so it is installed and it auto boots with the computer but it's not working (as in, I can't configure anything on it


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 16, 2020)

serlex said:


> ok! so it is installed and it auto boots with the computer but it's not working (as in, I can't configure anything on it


See the spoiler "IF NO EFFECTS ARE WORKING, EVEN THE REALTEK ONES?" at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## serlex (Jun 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> See the spoiler "IF NO EFFECTS ARE WORKING, EVEN THE REALTEK ONES?" at the beginning of this thread.


Thank you! unfortunately it didn't work :-/ so I was trying to uninstall/ re install but I'm in a loop.

I uninstalled from "remove Programs" but it did not disappear although is not let me uninst all it again because the folder AAFMod does not exist anymore..... but I cannont re-install because the installer believes I still have it :-/

Is there a way for the installer to skip that check?

I'm so sorry to bother you :-/


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 16, 2020)

serlex said:


> Thank you! unfortunately it didn't work :-/ so I was trying to uninstall/ re install but I'm in a loop.
> 
> I uninstalled from "remove Programs" but it did not disappear although is not let me uninst all it again because the folder AAFMod does not exist anymore..... but I cannont re-install because the installer believes I still have it :-/
> 
> ...


Go to *"%programdata%\AAFMod\Files" *and verify content.


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi Alan. Please make modded driver with all modificiations know to you.
Thanks


----------



## serlex (Jun 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to *"%programdata%\AAFMod\Files" *and verify content.


folder does not exist. the uninstaller deleted it

But the program still appears installed, so I cannot uninstall it nor reinstall it :-/


----------



## Nmitsia (Jun 16, 2020)

Nmitsia said:


> Hello!
> 
> Running on MSI Z97 Gaming 3 - Analog output to 5.1 - Windows 10 latest. Creative SB Connect will not run at all . Also 2.0 sources used to play on 5.1, after the latest updates they will not. Tried uninstalling many times. Removed all drivers with DDU, as well as manually via Device Manager. Also tried different installations with AAF Bus Driver installed or not (keeping the vanilla bus driver) to the same result. 5.1 in 5.1 movies in VLC play fine. 2.0 to 5.1 movies - music (Spotify) and games such as "Escape from Tarkov" will not. Furthermore tried manually deleting before installation all coresponding directories (Creative/A-Volute/Dolby) to no effect.
> 
> ...


 @Alan Finote any idea on how to enable Creative SB Connect 720?


----------



## Vacintosh (Jun 16, 2020)

Vacintosh said:


> it was not again
> 
> View attachment 158980
> 
> ...



he Alan
what can we do about it?

 “”"Headphone impedance sensing"“”


----------



## Bagger1113 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi!

I've got problem. I've installed the mod, and the the SoundBlaster app and the Sonic Studio are not working. Dolby Atmos is working perfectly. So I don't know what is the problem. I've got a HP EliteDesk 800 G1 Tower, with ALC221. What should I do?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Corellon (Jun 17, 2020)

Wondering if someone can help I've been trying to install the latest version (6.0.8960.1) and have experienced some issue getting DTS Interactive to work.   

If I use the default APO I have as the spoiler on page one stated set the tweaker to the correct values and DTS interactive shows up as and I can select however on the DTS page only DTS:Neo is an option and it is non-functional.

Also when I try to run Sonic Studio 3 I now get the system is not supported or invalid driver error before it closes, is it not compatible with the default APO?

Thanks


----------



## SeaDaddy (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello, I have an Asus Z170I motherboard which as an ALC1150 realtek chipset in it (I believe).  I use a pair of Sony wireless headphones that can decode DTS and Dolby Digital 5.1 sources.

I would like to get both DTS and Dolby working from the toslink out but I am confused about what to install.

1. Should I just install the DCH version of Alan's or just the Standard Version?

2. Would it be better to just patch the 2.82 official drivers and only use those?

3. Are any of the Nahimic or Atmos things needed for me?

Sorry for all the questions but I hope someone can help me out!

Thanks


----------



## capitansolo (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi!
Im new here and found this site after looking for windows 10 realtek drivers for a MB Asus p8p67le with Realtek ALC892 codec because i had installed generic drivers now.
My problems is that on w10 treble sounds seems to be more shy while bass sound kills others sounds ingame, and i didnt have that problem in windows 7 with original drivers from realtek.
Found your drivers but i dont have clear the purpose of this modded driver and didnt find any explanation, so please, allow me few questions:

1. WIll this drivers work for my ALC892?
2. Can i make the sounds "more brilliant" as i see in the NAHIMIC 3 image?
3. What are the advantages/purpose of this drivers?

Thanks fo your help and your patience with new people!
Regards!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 17, 2020)

capitansolo said:


> 1. WIll this drivers work for my ALC892?


YES


capitansolo said:


> 2. Can i make the sounds "more brilliant" as i see in the NAHIMIC 3 image?


YES


capitansolo said:


> 3. What are the advantages/purpose of this drivers?


Extract better sound quality from the Realtek integrated audio chip.


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 17, 2020)

good morning guys i seem to lost my advance devices setting i then reinstall realtek but still no settings


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 17, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
VERSION *6.0.8960.1*
NEW FEATURE - DCH VERSION

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## ingaos (Jun 17, 2020)

hi* Alan Finote im on windows 10 pro version 2004 i get error on sonic studio 3*


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 17, 2020)

hi alan im missing advance settings a few pages back someone had the same problem i did everything you to them to do still no settings is there away to reset everthing in realtek because nomatter what driver i use its the same thin by the way my codec on this pc is 887 dell 8100 windows 10 pro im using your driver with srs thank s this is driving me in sane


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 17, 2020)

ingaos said:


> hi* Alan Finote im on windows 10 pro version 2004 i get error on sonic studio 3View attachment 159336*


Verify if NahimicService.exe is running.


----------



## ingaos (Jun 17, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Verify if NahimicService.exe is running.


no dont run when he start loading it close


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 17, 2020)

ingaos said:


> no dont run when he start loading it close


Go to *"services.msc" *and find *"Nahimic Service"* or *"A-Volute Multi APO Control Service"* and initialize.


----------



## Corellon (Jun 17, 2020)

Corellon said:


> Wondering if someone can help I've been trying to install the latest version (6.0.8960.1) and have experienced some issue getting DTS Interactive to work.
> 
> If I use the default APO I have as the spoiler on page one stated set the tweaker to the correct values and DTS interactive shows up as and I can select however on the DTS page only DTS:Neo is an option and it is non-functional.
> 
> ...


So I've tried reinstalling several times after doing a complete uninstall with the recommended tools, tried the DCH version and I still can not get Sonic Studio to load or Creative to see an interface (I'm using SPDIF out)

To get DTS working used the spoiler on the first page but if I try to adjust any of the driver policies to get sonic or a dts other then NEO to work I loose DTS (Selecting AudioProc causes it to be lost)

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A348&SUBSYS_A0CD1458
Running <= HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0CD&REV_1001\4&16ED7764&1&0001
Driver return version = 8960  <<6.0.8960.1>>
Driver return InternalName = RTKVHD64.sys 8960
Driver running model = eMd_Asrock_General <169>
Power Data: Bus(D0), Codec(D0)


----------



## capitansolo (Jun 17, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Extract better sound quality from the Realtek integrated audio chip.



Thanks for your reply Alan but which version i have to download for w10? i see Stardard and DCH versions. Just download and install or need instructions?
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 18, 2020)

capitansolo said:


> Which version i have to download for w10?


DCH


capitansolo said:


> Just download and install or need instructions?


Just install. Pay more attention to the Tasks page in the installer. There you will select the features you want to install.


----------



## ingaos (Jun 18, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to *"services.msc" *and find *"Nahimic Service"* or *"A-Volute Multi APO Control Service"* and initialize.


i did it same thing. get the error


----------



## onsekiz (Jun 18, 2020)

I have tried the DCH version. No matter how much I had tried, Nahimic or A-Volute service is not being installed. So Dolby or Sonic or any effect don't work for DCH for me.
Legacy version (8960) works as a charm however. With Dolby Atmos+Sonic Studio 3+PCEE4 and Dolby Home Theater, 5.1 analog sound quality is magical.
By the way I could manage the solve "no sound problem" for my Asus board after wake up from sleep or hybernation.

Regards


----------



## TomYaMee (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Alan,

I'm having issue where the effect is being applied inconsistently. The effect doesn't apply the first time I open a program (eg. Games like Apex Legends, League of Legends are the games that I have tried with) and I have to restart the program for the effect to kick in. I have tried the no effect solution but that doesn't seem to fix it. Any idea what's the cause? I'm using the standard version 6.0.8960.1.


----------



## JazzMeezal (Jun 18, 2020)

onsekiz said:


> I have tried the DCH version. No matter how much I had tried, Nahimic or A-Volute service is not being installed. So Dolby or Sonic or any effect don't work for DCH for me.
> Legacy version (8960) works as a charm however. With Dolby Atmos+Sonic Studio 3+PCEE4 and Dolby Home Theater, 5.1 analog sound quality is magical.
> By the way I could manage the solve "no sound problem" for my Asus board after wake up from sleep or hybernation.
> 
> Regards



Im having the same problem. It seem A-Volute service is not being installed. None of the effect work for me.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 18, 2020)

What's the difference between DCH-UAD and Regular UAD?


----------



## Nmitsia (Jun 18, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> VERSION *6.0.8960.1*
> NEW FEATURE - DCH VERSION
> 
> ...



I confirm latest version works fine!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 18, 2020)

Jayce said:


> What's the difference between DCH-UAD and Regular UAD?


DCH-UAD: Realtek Audio Console (UWP)
Regular: Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy)


----------



## ingaos (Jun 19, 2020)

DCH-UAD: Realtek Audio Console (UWP)
Regular: Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy) 
i test them booth on windows 10 version 2004 everythink work but nahamic sonic studio 3 dont work.


----------



## Jewelson (Jun 19, 2020)

The Latest DCH one does not apply any effect at all with Composite @Alan Finote
I used to use the below Configuration 
Nor does the Realtek Control Panel opens up.


----------



## lightzout (Jun 20, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Windows 10: Start Menu > Settings > System > About
> Realtek Driver: Realtek HD Audio Manager > Information


Thank you Alan, I finally bought a SSD drive and going to do clean install. Now I am a little nervous about which version to install.


Alan Finote said:


> Windows 10: Start Menu > Settings > System > About
> Realtek Driver: Realtek HD Audio Manager > Information




Well the day has finally come and I am doing clean install / new ssd - Over 6 weeks of pure Realtek/DTS 5.1 bliss on the ALC892 - wish me luck!

I assume with older gen platforms like the x79 using legacy version is best idea right?  I will install latest AAF Optimus package though.  Would the new package work and what does it add or change?

EDIT- Quick thought, if I install latest Win10 it must be the "creator's update" version and therefore use new package? Hope that is right.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 20, 2020)

lightzout said:


> Would the new package work and what does it add or change?


In the most recent DCH package, there were changes in the implementation of the effects to enable support for Realtek Audio Console (UWP). The effects pack is still the same.



lightzout said:


> EDIT- Quick thought, if I install latest Win10 it must be the "creator's update" version and therefore use new package? Hope that is right.


Version for creators. at least.


----------



## n0fear (Jun 20, 2020)

Still trying to get this to work on a asus board woth latest Windows 2004. Is there any alternative? As even the latest driver does not work.. connecting not possible, first only in soundblaster bow even in control realtec audio console and in sonic studio (did not get this to work with none version). I asked for what i could do to help getting this debugged, where and what logs to send but seems most people already gave up or it works just with installing and nothing else on there site


----------



## onsekiz (Jun 21, 2020)

n0fear said:


> Still trying to get this to work on a asus board woth latest Windows 2004. Is there any alternative? As even the latest driver does not work.. connecting not possible, first only in soundblaster bow even in control realtec audio console and in sonic studio (did not get this to work with none version). I asked for what i could do to help getting this debugged, where and what logs to send but seems most people already gave up or it works just with installing and nothing else on there site


I also use an Asus board (Maximus VIII Hero) and legacy drivers (8960) are working fine for me. 

What you need to do is this;
- download latest version. (only standard version works on my system for now)
- turn off your internet connection totally, both ethernet and wifi. (this is mandatory)
- uninstall all previous AAF mod driver or other (original realtek drivers) and don't restart yet.
- delete left over drivers with DriverStoreExplorer (the entities which have the provider Alan Finotty at all segments and Realtek ones under the sound).
- purge and clean your registry with ccleaner.
- restart your computer.
- install AAF Mod drivers.
- restart your computer
- check from windows settings > system > sound that your sound card is seen as AAF Optimus Sound.
- if you had done everything in order than drivers should work as they are intended to be.
- now you can turn on your internet connection.

Regards


----------



## Jayce (Jun 21, 2020)

Just wondering, Is there a mod for HDMI on Intel Display Audio? I have my soundbar connected via HDMI to the HDMI on PC.  My soundbar is a 5.1 and support Dolby Digital plus and Dolby Digital and dts audio.

Or alternative driver that I could use in place of Intel Display Audio.


----------



## n0fear (Jun 21, 2020)

onsekiz said:


> I also use an Asus board (Maximus VIII Hero) and legacy drivers (8960) are working fine for me.
> 
> What you need to do is this;
> - download latest version. (only standard version works on my system for now)
> ...



Hi, thanks alot for the hint with internet connection, will try this, this is standing nowhere :-( when you say "working" what do you install SB 720? Nahimic or the ROG one?

UPDATE: Without internet connection it worked hat way that Sonic Studio 3 is now working. SB 720 still the same, cant connect. But well maybe there will come wnother update. Thanks for the hint!


----------



## onsekiz (Jun 21, 2020)

n0fear said:


> Hi, thanks alot for the hint with internet connection, will try this, this is standing nowhere :-( when you say "working" what do you install SB 720? Nahimic or the ROG one?
> 
> UPDATE: Without internet connection it worked hat way that Sonic Studio 3 is now working. SB 720 still the same, cant connect. But well maybe there will come wnother update. Thanks for the hint!


I have an Asus Intel motherboard so I have installed drivers with these settings;

- AAFBus
- Realtek with DDL/DTS
- Sonic Studio 3
- Dolby Atmos

SB720 doesn't work on my pc too. I couldn't make it work even I had installed program and keys separately later.
Dolby Atmos and Sonic Studio is enough for my taste. I don't like the sound quality of Nahimic and SB720, this is my subjective opinion by the way.
Boosted rear speakers about +7dB at Room Correction.
I enabled PCEE4 from Realtek Audio Device Tweak. I think this option gives a good LFE sound.
You may also need to change or alter the file "C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\rtkhdaud.dat".
On first page you can find the info on tweaking. Or you can try my tweaked settings with attached file since you have an asus board.

Regards


----------



## n0fear (Jun 21, 2020)

Another Update on this! Disabling Internet Connection while installing! Very very interesting, and i hope @Alan Finote  has some last idea on this:

Using latest legacy driver:

- Looks like all working but not SB720 (not connecting, blue button even after installing single and so on)
- Can select standart format 5.1
- rog working

Using latest DHC driver:

- Using NO Internet while installing this one also works BUT i can not select 5.1 somewhere yet
- SB Cinema 5 working
- ROG working
- Had to install Realtec Audio Console myself as internet was down whgile installing

So DHC driver everything seams to be fine, i just cant get 5.1. select somewhere. Does this has to do with DD/DTS then?

*UPDATE 3: Now it really looks like everything is working. This is what i did on Asus Rog Crosshair Hero VII*

- DISABLE Internet (just plug out the Networkcable for example)
- Install latest DHC Version (used DD/DTS Driver and that Intel thing. Selected Rog, SB Cinema 5...)
- Reboot
- Use Realtec Audio Device Tweak from 1 Page (wheen there are no Effects working and DTS Tweak)
- Reboot
- Now everything incl. SB Effects, ROG Effects, DTS are working
- Connect Internet again

Thanks alot to all for the help and @Alan Finote  for the great work on this driver pack


----------



## marios15 (Jun 21, 2020)

*Feedback*


```
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E3&SUBSYS_FA371462
Running <= HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1462FA37&REV_1003\5&1CEF5996&C&0001
Driver return version = 8960  <<6.0.8960.1>>
Driver return InternalName = RTKVHD64.sys 8960
Driver running model = eMd_MSI_General <129>
Power Data: Bus(D0), Codec(D0)
```


MSI B350M Mortar - ALC892
Windows 10 2004
DCH version
I simply uninstalled all previous drivers, then installed the DCH.
At first no effect worked, not even realtek, so i followed the tip in the first post which fixed it and everything was enabled.

Sonic Studio 3 for some reason shows "The current system is not supported, or the audio driver has not been properly installed. TIMEOUT".
Since EVERYTHING else works, it must be a mismatch somewhere.

This is the best thing that i have seen since the Omega/DNA drivers. Keep it up you rock.


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 21, 2020)

Feedback

GA-78LMT-USB3 R2 (rev. 1.0) 

Realtek® ALC892 codec 


ROG not working with onboard audio, clean install, used ccleaner registry 

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_A1821458
Running <= HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A182&REV_1003\4&32850B9B&1&0001
Driver return version = 8960  <<6.0.8960.1>>
Driver return InternalName = RTKVHD64.sys 8960
Driver running model = eMd_GigaByte_General <150>
Power Data: Bus(D0), Codec(D0)

Dolby Atmos not working with analog sound either.

HDMI endpoint with Nvidia 1660 works with ROG. Any idea why this is?

Thank you


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 22, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
UPDATED VERSION *6.0.8967.1*
DCH-UAD

*ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## LordGMLP (Jun 22, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION *6.0.8967.1*
> DCH-UAD
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Installed fine. However now I have SBC 720 and Dolby Atmos are saying I have no audio connection (not detecting jack input). Tried with both Analog 6 Channel and Optical input. Same error message. I have jack remapping popup enabled in Realtek Audio Console.

Also Analog 6 channel 5.1 sound is coming off both my external speakers and internal laptop speakers. Analog channel has been really troublesome from the get go with so many problems. Normally internal laptop speakers would be disabled. I also cannot adjust volume for analog with Windows volume slider. At any level the sound (even mute!) is exactly the same and it's absurdly loud. Had to use the physical knob on my speaker control pod.


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 22, 2020)

Rog is working fine with onboard audio now, but sbc just shuts down when i open it, and atmos doesn't work. Getting there.


----------



## robnitro (Jun 22, 2020)

@Alan Finote    Been away from the driver , busy and such.  So I decided to come back and the same annoying drvinst.exe bug happens.  It gets stuck with a full core and doesn't finish installing.  I hate that there is no message in event viewer etc... How can I find out why it;s doing this?
When I get it to install, the creative and dolby say invalid device or device not found, despite it showing up as the AAF device.  I tried the realtek device customization program following directions and no change


----------



## Jewelson (Jun 22, 2020)

@Alan Finote Hey, I am a fan of your mod work. Really appreciate it. I have a request though, I am using Asus motherboard, that's fine though but the problem is "Retasking". Few years back Realtek had disabled the option to retask audio ports form control panel. Well that was fine too as I was still able to retask it through RegEdit. But Recent years they even patched that, so the registry retasking doesn't work anymore. I would like you to mod it so that registry retasking gets enabled. If you could do that it would be awesome. 

But if you know how to, please share the method of retasking Audio ports. This is one mod feature we absolutely require.



prettyclaire82 said:


> Rog is working fine with onboard audio now, but sbc just shuts down when i open it, and atmos doesn't work. Getting there.


Have you tried downloading and installing APO Drivers from PureSoft Blog?
Install that and then enable the dolby DAX Api Service from "Maintenance Driver" Which comes with APO Driver.


----------



## Mircosfot (Jun 22, 2020)

on downloadpage is still 60.1 version.


----------



## lightzout (Jun 22, 2020)

I know this will sound lame but after doing a clean install on a ssd everything worked perfectly and really have had no issues at all. In fact, I can even play music out the back again while using the front panel ports for headset and mic when I am gaming.  I have had a hard time gettiing my data off but I may just format old hdd.  Super stoked as always thank you Alan!  I have the newer version of the RealTek HD manager but I kinda like the older style better.  If I could wish for anything it would be a desktop or taskbar widget to control volumes for music or games separately. Time to dial in the desktop now I guess. The audio is killer.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 23, 2020)

Does anyone know how to get SC connect, Nahimic and Dolby working when the message saying_ no devices are connected_ comes up in SB connect?
I'm using a B450 Mortar Max.

It works fine on my other computer, but not on my HTPC.

I'm also having a problem that when using digital output, the microphone doesn't record/listen. I've tried a bunch of stuff, but no success in ever getting line-in or mic working alongside digital out even though it works fine with analog out.


----------



## IDSG89 (Jun 23, 2020)

installed the DCH-UAD VERSION  without problems and installed  the Realtek Audio Control UWP app from store, wen try to open Audio Control app, shows for 1 second and closes itself, what can it do?

Dolby Atmos wont work, but in legacy version the control panel and dolby atmos works perfectly


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 23, 2020)

IDSG89 said:


> installed the DCH-UAD VERSION without problems and installed the Realtek Audio Control UWP app from store, wen try to open Audio Control app, shows for 1 second and closes itself, what can it do?


Type Windows + R on your keyboard, type "services.msc", search for "Realtek Audio Universal Service" and check if it is running. If it is not running, right-click it and click Start Service.


IDSG89 said:


> Dolby Atmos wont work, but in legacy version the control panel and dolby atmos works perfectly


Follow the steps of the "*(MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH-UAD VERSION)*" spoiler on the first page of this thread.


----------



## IDSG89 (Jun 23, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Type Windows + R on your keyboard, type "services.msc", search for "Realtek Audio Universal Service" and check if it is running. If it is not running, right-click it and click Start Service.
> 
> Follow the steps of the "*(MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH-UAD VERSION)*" spoiler on the first page of this thread.



Followed the steps of the "*(MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH-UAD VERSION)*" and dolby atmos its working thanks but the Realtek Audio Universal Service is running and the audio control still closes itself on startup =( , what can i do?


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 24, 2020)

playing around with tweak tool and open this page Hello Alan do you have any clue what i need to click to enable sonic focus page thanks


----------



## Krypto1312 (Jun 24, 2020)

IDSG89 said:


> Followed the steps of the "*(MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH-UAD VERSION)*" and dolby atmos its working thanks but the Realtek Audio Universal Service is running and the audio control still closes itself on startup =( , what can i do?


And in my DCH Version it's the Sound Blaster which is every time close himself.. even after an clean Windows 10 2004 Enterprise + All in one Runtime Install. Please fix that!
Otherwise great work you do here Alan
please keep it that way.


----------



## Jewelson (Jun 24, 2020)

Krypto1312 said:


> And in my DCH Version it's the Sound Blaster which is every time close himself.. even after an clean Windows 10 2004 Enterprise + All in one Runtime Install. Please fix that!
> Otherwise great work you do here Alan
> please keep it that way.



Try using APO Driver from PureSoft Blog. Google Puresoft APO driver.  And when installed, Just tick the Creative Sound Blaster UWP option in Driver Maintenance(blue Icon) which comes with APO Driver. It should start working.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Jun 24, 2020)

Stan215 said:


> playing around with tweak tool and open this page Hello Alan do you have any clue what i need to click to enable sonic focus page thanksView attachment 160058


Does Dolby Master Studio work?


----------



## lightzout (Jun 24, 2020)

That sonic focus page looks pretty cool. Probably a terrible idea to try it but if i image my drive now it might have to end badly.  I think most of the issues I was having related to installing W10 over W7. I just had no idea how different things were.  I even tried going full MS store for drivers etc.  They should openly discourage anyone from installing 10 unless they know it will be broken. Functionally broken was about the best i could hope for.


----------



## KingKairo (Jun 24, 2020)

DO i need to install the APO driver to use viper4win with this package? I'm having a difficult time understanding how to get all this working.


----------



## Krypto1312 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jewelson said:


> Try using APO Driver from PureSoft Blog. Google Puresoft APO driver.  And when installed, Just tick the Creative Sound Blaster UWP option in Driver Maintenance(blue Icon) which comes with APO Driver. It should start working.



that was not a bad idea but I had to activate all of the APO's for Realtek, Dolby, DTS and Sonic Studio 3
and I had to insert everything in the FX Configurator individually + load the registry files
luckily I have used the APO driver a lot.





But that didn't help :/ 







Update:
I reinstalled windows 10 again. (Windows 10 Pro for Workstations Version _2004_ / 20H1)
- Windows updates
- Latest Chipset
- AiO Runtimes from: http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com


Spoiler: Runtimes



(https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2019/09/microsoft-net-runtime-and-framework.html)
(https://github.com/abbodi1406/vcredist/releases/tag/v0.32.0)



then I installed the audio driver mod and followed the steps of the (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH-UAD VERSION) from the first page, otherwise no device was recognized.
so far the Sound Blaster is running, hope it stays stable.




(Asus ROG Z390-F Gaming Mainboard with ROG SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A - Realtek.)


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 25, 2020)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Does Dolby Master Studio work?


Yes it does


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Jun 25, 2020)

Stan215 said:


> Yes it does


What did you check in utility to show in realtek control manager?Whitch drivers?


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 25, 2020)

here you go check 18 and 19 in the pic below 




I wish Alan would  make a thread with just realtek tool and show people different things you can activate in realtek


----------



## KingKairo (Jun 26, 2020)

can someone please link me to the realtek audio tweak tool? I can not find the damn thing and the only links i can find are on mega and they dont work.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 26, 2020)

KingKairo said:


> can someone please link me to the realtek audio tweak tool? I can not find the damn thing and the only links i can find are on mega and they dont work.


Realtek Audio Device Tweak (FIXED)


----------



## lightzout (Jun 26, 2020)

I am really tempted to try the Sonic Focus but it looks hardware specific.  I see what may be a ASUS ROG version too. Will that work with Asus P9X79 LE? ALC892

Everything is pretty much perfect right now and I can do room correction on my receiver but its so tempting! Alan what packages run on older models? Maybe I will experiment tomorrow.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Jun 26, 2020)

Stan215 said:


> here you go check 18 and 19 in the pic below View attachment 160215
> 
> I wish Alan would  make a thread with just realtek tool and show people different things you can activate in realtek


I activate it but only with 5953 driver,probably is depricated on laters drivers.This Dolby pack is the same as Xonars.


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 26, 2020)

Aleksandar012 said:


> I activate it but only with 5953 driver,probably is depricated on laters drivers.This Dolby pack is the same as Xonars.


if i can remember my dell 8100 came with thx and dolby package through out the years i can remember trying new drivers and got rid of it yours look different


----------



## Candor (Jun 26, 2020)

Using AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.8967.1 and it's working sweet!


----------



## iLucky (Jun 27, 2020)

I've just tried install AAF_DCH_RealtekModded (DCH-UAD VERSION) driver, but my system does not want to install the modified audio driver.
I aslo checked all releases on GitHub.
AAFRealtekMod (STANDARD VERSION) installs without problems.
Please help me find a solution.
Audio chip: ALC889
Update to Windows 10 *Insider* Preview *Build* *20152* helped.


----------



## emsee (Jun 28, 2020)

i installed the DCH version on Win10 2004, and did the mandatory steps but all the apps just close whenever i try to launch them


----------



## Balls5000 (Jun 29, 2020)

Dear friends, I have a solution for those of us who enjoy this wonderful driver, but are having problems with windows update. 
To stop windows update from reverting to realtek's drivers or nahimic look at the image below:


----------



## xlen (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello Alan, well latest DCH drivers work quite well on my ALC3225 powered laptop and I can't say anything bad about them, but for me, Realtek Audio Control Panel/Realtek HD Audio Manager isn't present with these drivers, is there a way I can manually install it? It's just that some of the features are hard to work with without it.
Anyways here are the specs if they help:
Acer V3-772G with i7 4700MQ, GTX850M, Windows 10 Pro 2004, if you require additional info I can probably provide everything you need.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 29, 2020)

xlen said:


> Hello Alan, well latest DCH drivers work quite well on my ALC3225 powered laptop and I can't say anything bad about them, but for me, Realtek Audio Control Panel/Realtek HD Audio Manager isn't present with these drivers, is there a way I can manually install it? It's just that some of the features are hard to work with without it.
> Anyways here are the specs if they help:
> Acer V3-772G with i7 4700MQ, GTX850M, Windows 10 Pro 2004, if you require additional info I can probably provide everything you need.


Realtek Audio Console


----------



## X4rl13 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi Alan, I have a motherboard asus saberthooth z170 mark 1, realtek chipset alc1150. I install  sometimes (alanfinotty1995/AAF_DCH_Realtekmodded) but don't work my version of windows 10 it's 1909. i send the image for hdmi and sound with optical, because my AVR it's 1080p and my TV its 4K. You can help me.

Best Regards


----------



## Stan215 (Jun 29, 2020)

This sounds good


----------



## xlen (Jun 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Realtek Audio Console


Thanks, also is there a guide on how to work with Realtek HDA driver test utility?


----------



## Satanic god (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm using lstb 2016 and creative x-fi mb5 doesn't install for me.. What to do??* @Alan Finote*


----------



## Sasha_kera (Jun 30, 2020)

Stan215 said:


> This sounds good
> View attachment 160633



How to install this on my Asus Z490-A with Realtek ALC S1220A  ?!?


----------



## Satanic god (Jun 30, 2020)

Does anybody have presets of Viper4windows.. Alanfoxx just deleted it form github..Please


----------



## Stan215 (Jul 1, 2020)

Sasha_kera said:


> How to install this on my Asus Z490-A with Realtek ALC S1220A  ?!?



DrvCtrl2         14,SupportBBE


----------



## xlen (Jul 2, 2020)

welp over the last 3 days the latest DCH driver has crashed for me 3 times(2 of which were today), I had to reboot the system during a ranked match to get the sound back.


----------



## antonkaz (Jul 2, 2020)

Stan215 said:


> This sounds good
> View attachment 160633


I want these drivers. Look good. Please make archive of these drivers. Modded drivers good! Thanks

Alan Finnoty please make drivers mod like Stan215 uses. Thanks many thanks for hard work!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 3, 2020)

rezitail said:


> Hi like using your modified drivers over the normal realtek ones, but i tried to use the new version in the dch branch and it gives me this issue, the driver before the new one works fine, any idea how to fix it? also realtek is missing the equalizer and mic effects tab, i tried using the tweaker tool to fix the issue but to no luck as i dont know what im doing.
> 
> heres a screenshot after i downloaded installed and restarted, also i followed the mandatory steps and no effects steps to no luck


Follow the steps contained in the "*(MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH-UAD VERSION)*" spoiler in the first post of this thread.


----------



## LordGMLP (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote, what is the driver policy that mutes Internal laptop speakers when headphones or external speakers are plugged in? I have sound coming out of both my headphones and laptop speakers. Thanks.


----------



## lightzout (Jul 3, 2020)

*Olá* Alan! Do you think I can install any of the audio suites with room correction or more importantly headphone surround sound for gaming stuff to try out. I am curious to compare with my super "basic" installation (I am only using Realtek Manager output 5/1 DTS to speakers) but not sure what will work with ALC892/Asus as some of them are branded. I am starting to do more gaming and the headset sound is terrible. I also saw you recommend the Realtek manager from MS store. Does that work well and along with everything else? I made backups so I am not concerned if its fails I just don't know which version may be best for older hardware. I do spdif optical out to receiver and front panel headset to mid range HyperX headset but sound is lacking in games.


----------



## Stan215 (Jul 3, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> I want these drivers. Look good. Please make archive of these drivers. Modded drivers good! Thanks
> 
> Alan Finnoty please make drivers mod like Stan215 uses. Thanks many thanks for hard work!


 im sorry fellas i dont know how to mod drivers i just use the tweak tool to enable different features i really dont like dts 
and i tried every mod i have a brand new pc with windows 10 but im loving my pc with windows 7 it has so many audio featues


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 3, 2020)

NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8975.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## lightzout (Jul 3, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8975.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



Well I guess I can't get you to recommend a which package/suite to use so I will jump in with both feet and experiment myself. I may be a masochist but its always been worth it to see whats works and I feel like the headset sound is pretty bad out of the front panel.  I actually use the Sony receiver button to mute speakers and plug headset into that. I have a splitter so the mincrophone still goes directly into PC. I am playing D&D online with friends so  want to get the recording features dialed. Microphone access is one of those super annoying Microsoft "features" where they allow apps to activate without your permission and no real explanation. As soon as I plugged my headset in the mic came on and I traced the process back to "camera"...my PC has no camera. Privacy is a something tech companies have just gotten away with ignoring for so long they want to take and sell your profile any way they can. It took me way longer than I thought to disable Cortana again after recent update and reset all the privacy "options" that were undone (again) with last rollout.

In terms of audio playback and my love for open-source, Foobar is getting a major re-work with "default output mode is now WASAPI shared" so I am testing that out too. What could go wrong? lol


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 3, 2020)

LordGMLP said:


> Hi @Alan Finote, what is the driver policy that mutes Internal laptop speakers when headphones or external speakers are plugged in? I have sound coming out of both my headphones and laptop speakers. Thanks.


@LordGMLP There are several policies that match what you are looking for. Here are some of them (look at *Realtek Audio Device Tweak*, in your Desktop or *through THIS LINK*):
*JackCfg > 23-RearInMuteInternalSupport
JackCfg > 24-RearInMuteInternal
DrvCtrl2 > 13-ExternalPlugInMuteInternalSpk
DrvCtrl8 > 13-FrontSpkPlugInMuteInternalSpk*


----------



## xlen (Jul 4, 2020)

Welp, I've narrowed Audio issues down to Discord and Sound blaster app, looks like they dislike each other, the question is how do I fix the random disappearance of audio?


----------



## NIYASKR (Jul 4, 2020)

hello allen bro
just installed the update 2004 but that's pissed me off .. no modes are working evething shows errors.. @Alan Finote  any way to get rid of it bro?



NIYASKR said:


> hello allen bro
> just installed the update 2004 but that's pissed me off .. no modes are working evething shows errors.. @Alan Finote  any way to get rid of it bro?


i tried uninstall and reinstall but fails


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 4, 2020)

NIYASKR said:


> hello allen bro
> just installed the update 2004 but that's pissed me off .. no modes are working evething shows errors.. @Alan Finote  any way to get rid of it bro?
> i tried uninstall and reinstall but fails


FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS CONTAINED IN "*TROUBLESHOOT> (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)*" IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## NIYASKR (Jul 4, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS CONTAINED IN "*TROUBLESHOOT> (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)*" IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.


ok bro im just going to try that.

broooo @Alan Finote  it worked like a charm..... awsome creation buddyy





						Atmos Visualizer Music - Dolby
					






					www.dolby.com
				



i tried this link for testing awsome man,.....no words to explain .. brooo





but microphone issue.. but who need that....


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 4, 2020)

NIYASKR said:


> but microphone issue.. but who need that


----------



## xlen (Jul 4, 2020)

xlen said:


> Welp, I've narrowed Audio issues down to Discord and Sound blaster app, looks like they dislike each other, the question is how do I fix the random disappearance of audio?


it seems I'm wrong, the audio still crashed when there was no audio running, it seems like it could be the sound blaster app that's causing issues


----------



## Stan215 (Jul 4, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


>


Happy forth of July everyone  @Alan Finote  can you guide me to the right policys to click in realtek tweak tool to get more option in SoundReal EXP Bass back is greyed out cant click that option


----------



## mr_ppp (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi there

I'm currently running Windows 10 on an MSI motherboard using a VT2021 codec

I remember a few years back there was a modded realtek driver that worked on this via chip, is there any way to get this to work with this pack?

Hardware ID is HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_0441&SUBSYS_1458A014&REV_1001


----------



## antonkaz (Jul 5, 2020)

Stan215 said:


> Happy forth of July everyone  @Alan Finote  can you guide me to the right policys to click in realtek tweak tool to get more option in SoundReal EXP Bass back is greyed out cant click that optionView attachment 161183


This option for multichannel output only..



Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8975.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...


Make mod like Stan215 used driver mod ! Please... Thanks


----------



## xlen (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok, so when audio crashes Nahimic service and RtkAudioUniversalService are still working, sound blaster, sonic studio 3 and Dolby atmos apps are working, NahimicService, NahimicSvc32, NahimicSvc64, Realtek audio console, and Realtek HD audio universal service shows up in task manager, for some reason Logitech Surround sound service is working, but it shouldn't do anything as there is no Logitech audio device attached to the laptop.
Disabling enabling Audio Driver and UAA bus drivers from test utility doesn't bring the sound back.
The sound is gone system-wide and if there is audio running when it crashes it sounds like when you plug out speakers without powering them down.
As far as I can tell the only way to get the sound back is to reboot windows.
Is there something I can provide to help diagnostics? Is there something I can do that would decrease the audio crashing?


----------



## Stan215 (Jul 5, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> This option for multichannel output only..
> 
> 
> Make mod like Stan215 used driver mod ! Please... Thanks


believe it or not im using a old driver that came with my dell 8100 years ago this pc came with thx and its loud the bass is crazy now if i can get thx to work with any realtek version


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 6, 2020)

Stan215 said:


> Happy forth of July everyone  @Alan Finote  can you guide me to the right policys to click in realtek tweak tool to get more option in SoundReal EXP Bass back is greyed out cant click that optionView attachment 161183


*Playback
DrvCtrl21 > 23-RtkSoundzReal

Record
DrvCtrl21 > 24-RtkVoizReal

Customized SounzRealEXP Interface
DrvCtrl21 > 25-RtkPresetUI*


----------



## Satanic god (Jul 6, 2020)

Can we disable dell audio?? @Alan Finote It just keeps appearing again and again. I tried many mods but with all mods it comes back again


----------



## NIYASKR (Jul 6, 2020)

Satanic god said:


> Can we disable dell audio?? @Alan Finote It just keeps appearing again and again. I tried many mods but with all mods it comes back againView attachment 161316


go to Control Panel>System and Security>System>system protection then goto hardware tab then devide installation settings button select no (it help to disable  auto installing manufactor drivers)

to completly remove the manufactor driver you do a trick but it is a big heavy task.. first install alan finoty's driver (non-dch) and remove so your device will have high definition audio .. now you can insall the dch driver and  FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS CONTAINED IN "*TROUBLESHOOT> (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)*" IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.  ... im using lenovo i got succeed by this ... hope you get...


----------



## Satanic god (Jul 6, 2020)

NIYASKR said:


> go to Control Panel>System and Security>System>system protection then goto hardware tab then devide installation settings button select no (it help to disable  auto installing manufactor drivers)
> 
> to completly remove the manufactor driver you do a trick but it is a big heavy task.. first install alan finoty's driver (non-dch) and remove so your device will have high definition audio .. now you can insall the dch driver and  FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS CONTAINED IN "*TROUBLESHOOT> (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)*" IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.  ... im using lenovo i got succeed by this ... hope you get...


But i'm using 14393 version there is no way to install DCH version


----------



## NIYASKR (Jul 6, 2020)

Satanic god said:


> But i'm using 14393 version there is no way to install DCH version


oh sorry


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 6, 2020)

Satanic god said:


> Can we disable dell audio?? @Alan Finote It just keeps appearing again and again. I tried many mods but with all mods it comes back again.


Open "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*" on your Desktop.
Go to the "*Customized*" tab, check the "*Customized Platform*" option and set it to *zero (0)* in all fields (*VID, DID, PCI VID, SID, Verb VID and SID*).
Click "*Save*" to save your changes and restart your computer.


----------



## lightzout (Jul 7, 2020)

I could not get latest installer to work so I went back to last working install. I added Sonic too and that wasn't working. Sound is fine.


----------



## Satanic god (Jul 7, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Open "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*" on your Desktop.
> Go to the "*Customized*" tab, check the "*Customized Platform*" option and set it to *zero (0)* in all fields (*VID, DID, PCI VID, SID, Verb VID and SID*).
> Click "*Save*" to save your changes and restart your computer.


Thanks it worked like charm..
Is there any way i can use dts or dolby in my 14393 build


----------



## NIYASKR (Jul 7, 2020)

@Alan Finote is there any issue to update from windows store ?... its automatically updated..


----------



## Stakanov (Jul 7, 2020)

I haven't looked at the forum for a long time ... I have an Asus hero vii (z97) with realtek 1150 ... I only use the optical connection to a 7.1 receiver ... I would like to install the latest Alan Finote driver's but I have doubts ... I hope you can clarify them:

1) I install the ordinary driver or the dch?? (in this moment I use the last normal realtek hda)

2) My mainboard supports sonic studio 2 ... if I install this driver do I also have to install the sonic studio 3 component ?? Or not??

3) If I have not misunderstood I could install only the softwares components in bold, excluding the others ?? That is:

ASIO EXTRA
REALTEK DEFAULT EFFECTS
*REALTEK DEFAULT EFFECTS WITH DDL / DTS*
CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER CONNECT 2 (LEGACY)
360 °
720 °
*NAHIMIC 3
SONIC STUDIO 3 (ASUS ROG)
SONIC RADAR 3 SUPPORTED
DOLBY ATMOS
DOLBY DIGITAL (OVERRIDE)
DTS INTERACTIVE (OVERRIDE)

many thanks in advance.... *


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 7, 2020)

Stakanov said:


> 1) I install the ordinary driver or the dch?? (in this moment I use the last normal realtek hda)


If your Windows 10 version is higher than 1703 (build 10.0.15063), you are able to use the DCH package, otherwise, you should use the Standard package.


Stakanov said:


> 2) My mainboard supports sonic studio 2 ... if I install this driver do I also have to install the sonic studio 3 component ?? Or not??


You are free to select which features you want to install. Just stay tuned until the Tasks page appears on the screen.


Stakanov said:


> 3) If I have not misunderstood I could install only the softwares components in bold, excluding the others ?? That is:


YES. But between Dolby Digital (Override) and DTS Interactive (Override), you can only install ONE of them.



Satanic god said:


> Is there any way i can use dts or dolby in my 14393 build


Go to the first post of this thread, click on the *EXTRA* spoiler, between the two below, choose which one to enable, click on the spoiler and follow the instructions.


----------



## antonkaz (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello Alan! Can you mod Realtek UAD Driver for all audio Enhacers? Dolby Master Studio. BBE 128 . And much more! Please! Standard your mod not like for me.
Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Mircosfot (Jul 8, 2020)

DHC- Version (latest)
I can see them but cant select them. When i click on them, nothing happens :-( Even RunningOnWindows8point1 is deselected. Help pls. by the way, nice intro!
*EDIT: NOW IT WORKS! There wasnt a mark in DrvCtrl3, after set n restart it works now very well (second image) *


----------



## Satanic god (Jul 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> If your Windows 10 version is higher than 1703 (build 10.0.15063), you are able to use the DCH package, otherwise, you should use the Standard package.
> 
> You are free to select which features you want to install. Just stay tuned until the Tasks page appears on the screen.
> 
> ...


It showed blue screen of death
And Pc just restarted over and over again


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 8, 2020)

Satanic god said:


> It showed blue screen of death
> And Pc just restarted over and over again


If your Windows 10 build is higher than 10.0.15063, you can install the DCH package, which already comes with Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive included via standard Realtek post-processing.


----------



## xlen (Jul 8, 2020)

@Alan Finote is there any progress on finding the bug that's causing random crashes?


----------



## Fluto (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote ,
I've recently installed Windows 10 on my system, and installed this driver fresh. I installed the DCH version of the driver and followed both additional troubleshooting steps on your first post however I still have issues.
  

My Dolby and Sonic Studio III equalizers appear like it works however none of the equalizer options change the sound, in addition my Sound Blaster Connect does not show any properties.
I can hear audio however, it's just that no effects are applied on top.

What system diagnostics would help with solving this problem? My motherboard is the ASUS Ranger VIII (ROG ATX Z170) which supports Sonic Studio II. Windows Version 1909.


----------



## Mircosfot (Jul 9, 2020)

My DTS is gone:



Is it possible to catch him?  After a normal restart my Realtek Console was dark with ROG and DTS is gone. 2x reinstalled without any changes :-(


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 9, 2020)

Mircosfot said:


> My DTS is gone
> Is it possible to catch him?  After a normal restart my Realtek Console was dark with ROG and DTS is gone. 2x reinstalled without any changes


*FOLLOW THESE STEPS*


----------



## Stan215 (Jul 9, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *FOLLOW THESE STEPS*



i love this guy


----------



## onsekiz (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote,

I am using Windows 10_2004 (19041.329), Asus Maximus VIII Hero motherboard (ALC 1150).
Legacy 8960 is working very well, but I couldn't make work any DCH version so far.
During my investigation, what I have found is non of the services or apo drivers are installed.
I can not see any of the "Apo00*Ext.inf", "Apo00*Swc*.inf", "dax3_swc_hsa.inf" or similar files at DriverStoreExplorer.
I can find these driver files if I install the 8960 Legacy by the way.
I guess because of this issue Sonic Studio, Dolby Atmos and SBConnect are not working for me.
Also effects are not activated too even if I modified "rtkhdaud.dat" file as you suggested in first page as mandatory.
DTS, Dolby Home Theater, Dolby PCEE4, etc options are not in the UI or windows sound settings too.
And I can not install the "Realtek Control Panel" from Windows Store. My guess for this is also not properly installed drivers.
Is there anything I should do to DCH version to be correctly installed and working as legacy?

Regards


----------



## Mircosfot (Jul 10, 2020)

@Alan Finote : Run! Cause there is a huge hug incoming! thank u 4 ur help!


----------



## R1V4L (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice animation at the start of the installation, but: Realtek HD Audio manager applet missing from control panel and windows tray, Creative SB connect failed to recognize the audio device, Sonic Studio not working. I've uninstalled everything, then reinstalled and still the same story 
I'm back to the previous driver.

Using Windows 10 x64 v.2004


----------



## Fluto (Jul 10, 2020)

Fluto said:


> Hi @Alan Finote ,
> I've recently installed Windows 10 on my system, and installed this driver fresh. I installed the DCH version of the driver and followed both additional troubleshooting steps on your first post however I still have issues.
> View attachment 161670 View attachment 161671 View attachment 161672
> 
> ...



If it helps, this is what my Realtek Audio Device Tweak looks like


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 10, 2020)

R1V4L said:


> Nice animation at the start of the installation, but: Realtek HD Audio manager applet missing from control panel and windows tray, Creative SB connect failed to recognize the audio device, Sonic Studio not working. I've uninstalled everything, then reinstalled and still the same story
> I'm back to the previous driver.
> 
> Using Windows 10 x64 v.2004


FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS CONTAINED IN "*TROUBLESHOOT> FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)*" IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## X3NN (Jul 10, 2020)

slightly off-topic: someone knows what the tasks of A-Volute.NahimicDevProps2.dll and NahimicOSD.dll are? Recent CSGO anti-cheat update blocks the start of the game because apparently Nahimic is trying to inject their DLLs. Is it possible to delete those DLLs without much side effects?


----------



## dhall3d (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello @Alan Finote,
I seem to be having an issue or a clear lack of understanding on how all this works, EG. DTS/Atmos etc. I have downloaded the latest DCH version and followed all the mandatory steps including all extras and and adjustments in the Audio Tweak Device Tool on page 1. It appears none of the effects are working through my headphones as i adjust settings in the Dolby Atmos app for example which yields no change to any of the sound-fields when selected. Even if i try to adjust settings in the Realtek Audio Console for DTS interactive their is still no change that can be made to the effects? I have a Gigabyte Arous X399 running ACL1220.

I can say that the DTS/Dolby Digital Live 5.1 works fine through SPDIF as my external amplifier is reading the correct audio output and auto adjusts accordingly. However, I have noted the Dolby Atmos for Headphones will not check mark in the system tray under spatial sound which is leading me to think none of this is working?

However, if I use Creative 720 the sound fields can be altered.

I will also advise I have tried DJ's and your AAF standard. both of which are behaving the same.

Am I missing the point with all this?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 12, 2020)

dhall3d said:


> Hello @Alan Finote,
> I seem to be having an issue or a clear lack of understanding on how all this works, EG. DTS/Atmos etc. I have downloaded the latest DCH version and followed all the mandatory steps including all extras and and adjustments in the Audio Tweak Device Tool on page 1. It appears none of the effects are working through my headphones as i adjust settings in the Dolby Atmos app for example which yields no change to any of the sound-fields when selected. Even if i try to adjust settings in the Realtek Audio Console for DTS interactive their is still no change that can be made to the effects? I have a Gigabyte Arous X399 running ACL1220.
> 
> I can say that the DTS/Dolby Digital Live 5.1 works fine through SPDIF as my external amplifier is reading the correct audio output and auto adjusts accordingly. However, I have noted the Dolby Atmos for Headphones will not check mark in the system tray under spatial sound which is leading me to think none of this is working?
> ...


I ask you to uninstall this mod, remove all the residues that remained through DriverStore Explorer (RAPR), restart your computer and try again.


----------



## dhall3d (Jul 13, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I ask you to uninstall this mod, remove all the residues that remained through DriverStore Explorer (RAPR), restart your computer and try again.


Hello @Alan Finote
I tried exactly as advised including all DCH madatory steps and now I am getting the following. When I ran RAPR i removed all instances of your mod including creative connect drivers and realtek? Hope that was correct. None of the audio apps are now working. Looks like a driver of sorts? APO installation before MOD install perhaps?

Would appreciate the feedback.

Darren


----------



## KingKairo (Jul 13, 2020)

Ok, so I dont know what the hell is going on now. Every time i try to install the driver on my computer after uninstalling previous drivers it installs but nothing happens and when i check the device drivers in windows it shows the microsoft version of the driver installed (thats for when i install the DCH version) so i tried the other version and when i installed it i dont get the realtek audio manager. What the hell is going on?

Everything is working i just have no realtek audio manger : / sounds amazing though 

Also. I just installed Dolby DTS Headphone: X and it makes my 1more triple driver in ears thump! Is there a way to enable this for uh you know free?


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jul 13, 2020)

KingKairo said:


> Ok, so I dont know what the hell is going on now. Every time i try to install the driver on my computer after uninstalling previous drivers it installs but nothing happens and when i check the device drivers in windows it shows the microsoft version of the driver installed (thats for when i install the DCH version) so i tried the other version and when i installed it i dont get the realtek audio manager. What the hell is going on?
> 
> Everything is working i just have no realtek audio manger : / sounds amazing though
> 
> Also. I just installed Dolby DTS Headphone: X and it makes my 1more triple driver in ears thump! Is there a way to enable this for uh you know free?


here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/r...p2b8mcsvpln?rtc=1&activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## onsekiz (Jul 13, 2020)

dhall3d said:


> Hello @Alan Finote
> I tried exactly as advised including all DCH madatory steps and now I am getting the following. When I ran RAPR i removed all instances of your mod including creative connect drivers and realtek? Hope that was correct. None of the audio apps are now working. Looks like a driver of sorts? APO installation before MOD install perhaps?
> 
> Would appreciate the feedback.
> ...


This is same as mine z170 intel motherboard. I did all mandatory DCH steps and none of programs are working for me too.
If you look at RAPR after DCH version installed you will notice none of apo drivers are there.
But Alan's apo drivers has to be there. I ditched back to 8960 legacy and everything is working just fine.
I have a secondary PC which has x570 amd motherboard. I managed to install new DCH driver and everything works on it as it should be.
So it should not be about we are doing something wrong during installation. Somehow the DCH install script is not working on our pc's correctly.
Regards.


----------



## Satanic god (Jul 14, 2020)

How to make everything to default
My realtek hda driver utility seems to be same as before where can i use to restore default


----------



## dhall3d (Jul 15, 2020)

onsekiz said:


> This is same as mine z170 intel motherboard. I did all mandatory DCH steps and none of programs are working for me too.
> If you look at RAPR after DCH version installed you will notice none of apo drivers are there.
> But Alan's apo drivers has to be there. I ditched back to 8960 legacy and everything is working just fine.
> I have a secondary PC which has x570 amd motherboard. I managed to install new DCH driver and everything works on it as it should be.
> ...



Thank-you for the advice. In the end I went back to legacy as suggested and could only get Dolby Atmos to work and no DTS/Dolby Live to work via SPDIF, which is the opposite to my original issue. In short, I have spent 3 solid days with this entire process and have decided to ditch it. I will purchase the Sound Blaster X5e Plus Pure Edition and problem solved.

Good luck


----------



## onsekiz (Jul 15, 2020)

dhall3d said:


> Thank-you for the advice. In the end I went back to legacy as suggested and could only get Dolby Atmos to work and no DTS/Dolby Live to work via SPDIF, which is the opposite to my original issue. In short, I have spent 3 solid days with this entire process and have decided to ditch it. I will purchase the Sound Blaster X5e Plus Pure Edition and problem solved.
> 
> Good luck


`- download latest version. (only standard version works on my system for now)
- turn off your internet connection totally, both ethernet and wifi. (this is mandatory)
- uninstall all previous AAF mod driver or other (original realtek drivers) and don't restart yet.
- delete left over drivers with DriverStoreExplorer (the entities which have the provider Alan Finotty at all segments and Realtek ones under the sound).
- purge and clean your registry with ccleaner.
- restart your computer.
- install AAF Mod drivers.
- restart your computer
- check from windows settings > system > sound that your sound card is seen as AAF Optimus Sound.
- if you had done everything in order than drivers should work as they are intended to be.
- now you can turn on your internet connection.`

Can you try these steps? I couldn't make it work for the first time too.
And I know another one who could make Sonic and Dolby work with these procedure.
We couldn't make SBConnect work either.


----------



## naimadekar (Jul 15, 2020)

Last driver DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED 6.0.8975.1 win10 1903 Gygabyte *B450M DS3H Realtek® *ALC887 codec  all install and work fine, but i dont have realtek audio console or Realtek HD _Audio Manager_  so i cant change my speaker settings !, i rollback to old driver, please fix, I appreciate your work man, thanks


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 15, 2020)

naimadekar said:


> Last driver DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED 6.0.8975.1 win10 1903 Gygabyte *B450M DS3H Realtek® *ALC887 codec  all install and work fine, but i dont have realtek audio console or Realtek HD _Audio Manager_  so i cant change my speaker settings !, i rollback to old driver, please fix, I appreciate your work man, thanks


*Link to get Realtek Audio Console*


----------



## naimadekar (Jul 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *Link to get Realtek Audio Console*


Thanks man, all work fine now !!!!  A suggestion. you could add an option to change the apps to the uninstall menu so you don't have to install everything again, an example to change Studio 3 to nahimic, etc anyway thanks and amaizing job keep doing !!!


----------



## Satanic god (Jul 16, 2020)

My microphone doesn't work after installing the driver
Any help

@Alan Finote


----------



## mralbino (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello Guys, any news on getting SPDIF 7.1 audio using this mod?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

Hello Everyone! Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included. -dolby audio -dolby digital plus -dolby pro logic II -dolby home theatre v4 -dolby digital live -dolby atmos / access -dts sound unbound -dts ultra -dts connect -dts ultrapc II -dts...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 16, 2020)

@Alan Finote , how is it possible, that I can't access my 2nd Audio Output in the new Version of the DCH-Driver 6.0.8975.1? I need this for my Games, awhile the Multichannel-Audio is playing Music via the harman/kardon AVR347 on TosLink. Please give me a Possibility, and when it's via the Registry


----------



## Lacoz (Jul 17, 2020)

I have problem with Acoustic echo cancellation, it dont work on realtek audio manager, nahimic or sonic3

I already try both the legacy and dch, any clue of what can be the problem?


----------



## pipes (Jul 19, 2020)

why sound blaster connect always open windowsw when start windows 10?


----------



## alexrainmk (Jul 19, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8888.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.*
> ...



Hello. Help me please. After installation and launch, it gives such errors. How to be?  Dolby Atmos writes to activate, connect headphones. Sound Blaster writes your audio device is not detected.  What could be the problem. The version of the downloaded driver AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.8975.1.  Motherboard Asus ROG Z370-E. Thank. P.S. Sorry for the English I am writing from Russia.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 20, 2020)

alexrainmk said:


> Hello. Help me please. After installation and launch, it gives such errors. How to be?  Dolby Atmos writes to activate, connect headphones. Sound Blaster writes your audio device is not detected.  What could be the problem. The version of the downloaded driver AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.8975.1.  Motherboard Asus ROG Z370-E. Thank. P.S. Sorry for the English I am writing from Russia.View attachment 162655


INSTALL UPDATED DCH-UAD DRIVERPACK AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS CONTAINED IN "*TROUBLESHOOT> (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)*" IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## dhall3d (Jul 20, 2020)

onsekiz said:


> `- download latest version. (only standard version works on my system for now)
> - turn off your internet connection totally, both ethernet and wifi. (this is mandatory)
> - uninstall all previous AAF mod driver or other (original realtek drivers) and don't restart yet.
> - delete left over drivers with DriverStoreExplorer (the entities which have the provider Alan Finotty at all segments and Realtek ones under the sound).
> ...


Hello,
Yes this did finally solve the issue after testing for those having the same issue.


----------



## alexrainmk (Jul 20, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> INSTALL UPDATED DCH-UAD DRIVERPACK AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS CONTAINED IN "*TROUBLESHOOT> (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)*" IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.


Thank you very much. It helped. You are the best!


----------



## MagmaZN (Jul 20, 2020)

I installed it as easy as a Winamp


----------



## Vlad94 (Jul 20, 2020)

Help me please.
The AAF Optimus Sound driver 6.0.8960.1 (Signed) worked for me. But after a network outage and PC boot, a problem appeared. I will throw off the screenshots below. I tried reinstalling Windows. After that, the driver worked well for 5-10 minutes. Then, for a reason not clear to me, the same error appeared.

Installed Windows 2004 pro. At the last installation attempt, I went through all the steps:

download the latest version. (only standard version works on my system so far)
- completely disconnect the Internet, both Ethernet and Wi-Fi. (it is necessary)
- uninstall all previous AAF mod drivers or others (original realtek drivers) and don't reboot just yet.
- remove the remaining drivers from DriverStoreExplorer (entities that have the provider Alan Finotti in all segments and Realtek with sound).
- clean up and clean your registry with ccleaner.
- restart your computer.
- install the AAF Mod drivers.
- restart your computer
- check in Windows settings> System> Sound that your sound card looks like AAF Optimus Sound.
- if you did everything in order, then the drivers should work as they should.
- now you can turn on the internet.
+
- If you still have difficulty, please provide a file below. Open the compressed file and copy rtkhdaud.dat to "% systemroot% \ System32 \ drivers", replace it if it already exists and restart your computer.

Sorry to waste your time. But after buying Dolby Access, I liked your mod more.
Headphones are connected through the rear jacks of the PC via a 3.5 mm jack, Realtek® ALC1150 Audio Codec. Which version is better for this: AAFRealtekMod or AAF_DCH_RealtekModded?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 20, 2020)

Vlad94 said:


> Which version is better for this: AAFRealtekMod or AAF_DCH_RealtekModded?


I recommend the DCH-UAD version, as it is more updated.


Vlad94 said:


> The AAF Optimus Sound driver 6.0.8960.1 (Signed) worked for me. But after a network outage and PC boot, a problem appeared. I will throw off the screenshots below. I tried reinstalling Windows. After that, the driver worked well for 5-10 minutes. Then, for a reason not clear to me, the same error appeared.


I think the problem was the automatic driver update from Windows Update. If your connection to the Internet is fast enough, perhaps this update was performed even before the Ethernet RJ-45 cable was disconnected.

@Vlad94 
About the description of the error contained in the second image (I believe that your language is Russian), please, I ask you to translate into English and post here so that I can look for the solution for your case.


----------



## Vlad94 (Jul 20, 2020)

Translation of the error from the second screenshot:
"The driver for this device may be corrupted, or there is not enough memory or other resources in the system. (Code 3)"


Disabling automatic driver updates for windows 10 did not solve my problem.


There is no IntcAzAudAddService service in Task Manager> Services. And I found it in the registry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Services \ IntcAzAudAddService. Changed the Start parameter from 3 to 2 (start automatically). Rebooted the pc. It didn't work either.

The RTKVHD64.sys file was found in the DRIVERS folder. He is there.








Maybe the screenshot below will help:


----------



## lightzout (Jul 20, 2020)

Satanic god said:


> My microphone doesn't work after installing the driver
> Any help
> 
> @Alan Finote


Did you check all setting in the control panel? I always have to do it sometimes more than once after each install. Its not automatic it requires you to dial it in.  I use the optical out the back and the front panel for headset simultaneously. Alans drivers have never failed me.  

BTW Alan still working perfectly on Asus ALC892. You rock man. I could not survive this shelter without the joy of music. You are doing God's work here imo.


----------



## navik (Jul 21, 2020)

Dear Alan, i'd like to thank you for your good work on these drivers.

I'd like to ask you how can i acces on the latest update to "Dolby Acces OEM" i open the app and ask me to buy the things.

*Changes*

 Realtek Default Components updated.
 A-Volute Nahimic 3 Extension updated.
 Dolby Access OEM included.
 Dolby Atmos effects improved.


----------



## Vlad94 (Jul 22, 2020)

My problem is closed: Reinstalling windows 10 from PRO to HOME + INSTALL UPDATED DCH-UAD DRIVERPACK AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS CONTAINED IN "TROUBLESHOOT> (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)" IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## Skylinestar (Jul 22, 2020)

Based on internet searches, I found out that there are 2 options of 5.1 surround sound setup. 5.1 with side speakers as well as 5.1 with rear speakers. However, on my PC, I don't have such options. I'm only limited to 5.1 with the side pair. Is this limited by my motherboard chipset/design or the driver itself? 
I do know that the official 5.1 surround setup has the surround at 90-110 degrees on the side. Why are there PC with options for rear pair?
Based on Realtek HD Audio Manager, my audio driver version is 6.0.8895.1, codec ALC1150. My motherboard is the ASRock Z170 Gaming K6 Fatal1ty.

Another question. I have unchecked the optional subwoofer (because I don't have it). However, the LFE audio is not redirected to the front speakers. Is this driver issue?

What my pc shows:




What other PC shows:


----------



## throbbingmember (Jul 23, 2020)

the drivers worked fine for me however pro logic IIx enabled does nothing. kinda need it since im using an amp to soundcard with no reciever for pro logic decoding. 

gigabyte aorus master 570


----------



## Newbly (Jul 24, 2020)

Installation successful in my Dell Inspiron 7559 laptop, my audio driver changed from "Realtek Audio" to "AAF DCH Optimus Sound". Followed the instruction for the DCH policy thing. The Realtek Audio Console effects work fine but no Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive option in, and the others bundled in (Sound Blaster, Sonic Studio 3, Dolby Atmos) effects don't work at all. I tried doing the "RunningOnWindows8point1" policy fix but still doesn't work. Help appreciated!

I'm running on Windows 10 Pro 10.0.19041 Build 19041.


----------



## Polished_Stripes (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey so far its working good but i'm having a couple issues, is the spatial sound supposed to be on off?





Also i'm getting alot of reverb while playing games how can i fix that as well and is it possible to install dolby atmos for gaming?
i'm kinda new to this so i might need a quick rundown on this, i use headphones with surround capability.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 25, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.8975.1
NEW UPDATES
NEW EXTENDED VALIDATION CERTIFICATE INTRODUCED (MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB)

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

**Updated installer (today)*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## HankChen_ (Jul 25, 2020)

Why do I choose to install Cinema 5 and it will install at 720°? But I cannot find the audio when I use 720°, Cinema 5 can be used normally.
I am sure the installation process is correct, because I have been using it for a while, that is, every time I install, 
I have to reinstall many times before I have a chance to install Cinema 5 correctly.
How can I solve it? Sorry that English is not my native language, thank you!


----------



## Un111KnoWn (Jul 26, 2020)

I tried downloading this stuff and I couldn't find any of the audio programs like dolby atmos, soundblaster 3 etc. It only donwloaded the AAf and realtek audio tweak apps.


----------



## lightzout (Jul 26, 2020)

Hiya Alan, I uninstalled AAF (twice) even used DDU but I cant install new version. I get the same error.

Luckily I have a backup but I tried to install Sonic Studio and I guess my old codec is not supported.

Anyone else using ALC892 and a "gaming" suite?You know what is kind odd I jumped into a game with no drivers anf it sounded pretty good but it was using nvidia. I bought a used nvidia gtx760 and bottowed a gaming montior so there are even more layers...bame thing happened before. Maybe I should just try headphone app?

Suggestions?


----------



## Xeonic (Jul 26, 2020)

GenKGA3.EXE
Application error (0xc0000007b).
When installing DCH Version.







How can I fix errors?


----------



## Tingang-21 (Jul 26, 2020)

DCH Driver v.6.0.8975.1 is not recognized by the system.

Hello Alan. I've tried installing your mod realtek driver. But after everything I managed to install, it turns out that NEW DCH DRIVERS is not functioning properly. As you can see in the attached screen shot. Does it have something to do with my MB compatibility? If yes, please add support for my device. 

My device: Acer Aspire E5-411 CG5E. 
Using Win10 2004 

TIA. Regards.


----------



## Un111KnoWn (Jul 26, 2020)

Anyone know why I'm not getting the extra 3rd party apps? I only have realtek audio device tweak and aaf dch optimus sound driver.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 26, 2020)

Xeonic said:


> GenKGA3.EXE
> Application error (0xc0000007b).
> When installing DCH Version.
> View attachment 163535View attachment 163536View attachment 163537
> How can I fix errors?


1 - Uninstall the mod, make sure you have installed all *Visual C ++ runtimes (2005-2015 / 2019)* and install the mod again.
2 - Follow the steps mentioned in "*TROUBLESHOOT \ (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE TEPS (ONLY IN DCH-UAD VERSION)*" in the first post of this thread.



Tingang-21 said:


> DCH Driver v.6.0.8975.1 is not recognized by the system.
> 
> Hello Alan. I've tried installing your mod realtek driver. But after everything I managed to install, it turns out that NEW DCH DRIVERS is not functioning properly. As you can see in the attached screen shot. Does it have something to do with my MB compatibility? If yes, please add support for my device.
> 
> ...


Windows + R key on your keyboard, type "*certmgr.msc*" and hit Enter.
In the window that appears, navigate to "*Trusted Root Certification Authorities\Certificates*" and see if "*AAF EV Root CA V3*" is present.


----------



## Un111KnoWn (Jul 26, 2020)

This software got rid of my microphone for my hyperx cloud ii headset. How to fix? the analog mic thing that is shown now doesn't work.
edit: mic only works if i have usb dongle plugged in.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Jul 27, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Windows + R key on your keyboard, type "*certmgr.msc*" and hit Enter.
> In the window that appears, navigate to "*Trusted Root Certification Authorities\Certificates*" and see if "*AAF EV Root CA V3*" is present.



Thank you for the reply. Yes, it's in the certificate list. As you can see in the attached picture C.  
Also, I am attaching several SCs, perhaps helping you identify the problem.

While waiting for a response, I went back to the original realtek. 
TIA.
Regards.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 27, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.8975.1
> NEW UPDATES
> NEW EXTENDED VALIDATION CERTIFICATE INTRODUCED (MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB)
> ...



thanks Alan F.  I got a chance to test the 8975 DCH mod and after running the Realtek tweak tool to uncheck the TypeAsAnalogForFrontMic config option, saving changes & rebooting, I now have the Realtek EQ & environment options working. 

btw, A-Volute Nahimic 3 Extension driver version in your 8975 mod is no longer the latest version.
latest version of that is 1.1.36.63999 found in this recent 8975 uad msi driver pack someone else made.
maybe update that for your dch modded drivers when you get a chance.

edit - folks, when installing AAF modded drivers, do so without an internet connection (meaning disconnect from the internet before installing the modded drivers as Win10 may silently install their own MS whql'ed Realtek audio drivers)


----------



## ForceClosed (Jul 27, 2020)

it looks like something is wrong with my certificate .. so the driver only works in the "disable driver signature" state 
when Windows runs normally (not with disable driver signature), the driver displays an error again (Driver error the same as user Tingang-21)

I use Windows 10 LTSC 1809
thank you..



Spoiler


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 27, 2020)

@Tingang-21 @ForceClosed 
Run the attached program, restart your PCs and see if the problem continues. If you continue, I will only be able to resolve it in the next release.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Jul 27, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> @Tingang-21 @ForceClosed
> Run the attached program, restart your PCs and see if the problem continues. If you continue, I will only be able to resolve it in the next release.


Thanks 4 your response. I will try. Give me time, and report the results.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Jul 27, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Thanks 4 your response. I will try. Give me time, and report the results.


Hello Alan, The problem is still the same as before. 
Maybe I should wait for your improvement in the next release.
Thanks very much.


----------



## karateca (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi, am new in this i try too read the post but cant fixed, even i try with mandatory but nothing. Any one can help me even sound blaster connect say cant detect the driver.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 27, 2020)

Nahemic service constantly crashing on a daily basis 

Description
Faulting Application Path:    C:\Windows\System32\NahimicService.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
Application Name:    NahimicService.exe
Application Version:    2.3.12.61524
Application Timestamp:    5def897a
Fault Module Name:    MirroringDaemonModule.dll
Fault Module Version:    1.0.7.0
Fault Module Timestamp:    5e8def59
Exception Code:    c0000005
Exception Offset:    0000000000008760
OS Version:    10.0.19041.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:    5129
Additional Information 1:    0d07
Additional Information 2:    0d07363a52323b0eb325f9d5c40263ba
Additional Information 3:    7818
Additional Information 4:    78189a04649c581d9b55267f73bc6026

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:    a59ed6cb4ffcbdf37e1de17640bef90f (2170138493471095055)


----------



## ForceClosed (Jul 28, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> @Tingang-21 @ForceClosed
> Run the attached program, restart your PCs and see if the problem continues. If you continue, I will only be able to resolve it in the next release.


hi alan, after i check. the driver is not running because my bios is running in secureboot mode.
secureboot running the driver only has a WHOL digital sign, so when I turn off secureboot driver without WHOL it can run without problems

correct me if I'm wrong ..


----------



## JRSTR (Jul 29, 2020)

For some reason there is no audio on the 2 rear channels, my chip is the ALC 662, the sound blaster, nahimic and dolby work perfectly. when using a motherboard with 1150, absolutely everything worked perfectly


----------



## lightzout (Jul 29, 2020)

Self-Update: Re-installed the June 8th package and this time with CREATIVE 1080! But here is what I found strange (or interesting) after I uninstalled I started up a game and audio drivers defaulted to nvidia I think because I was testing a friends monitor and they are integrated...idk something...amd/ati did it too but I never listened to it and the game audio was quite good. Then I installed AAF with Creative and it was great until I rebooted. Then Creative said it did not recognize hardware or similar. So I was disappointed I didnt get to play with the game setting until tonight I get home and clicked Creative icon one last time before uninstalling it and its working again. Strange but I am going to jumo into some battlefield. I

Music playback suggestion I have never had consistent playback in 5.1 from rear channel until using Foobar with a 5.1 DSP (plugin) but my hardware is old. Later!


----------



## Newbly (Jul 29, 2020)

Tried the new drivers and have to boot with disabled enforcing driver signature. I rolled back to the last version before the new certificates and that works fine.

My problem, audio effects of other applications such as Sound Blaster, Sonic Studio 3, and Dolby Atmos do not work, but Realtek ones do. Already tried the "RunningonWindows8point1" fix.


----------



## robnitro (Jul 30, 2020)

JRSTR said:


> For some reason there is no audio on the 2 rear channels, my chip is the ALC 662, the sound blaster, nahimic and dolby work perfectly. when using a motherboard with 1150, absolutely everything worked perfectly


Same problem here and it is because of the stupid 5.1 setup using "Side" instead of "rear"
Try 7.1 using windows app ( C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsys.cpl ) and make sure to unselect the channels you dont have, so they get mixed to others.
AAF? Any idea on why this happens? Is there a modification to get 5.1 using rear instead of side?
Also sonic studio 3 says "the current system is not supported or the audio driver has not been properly installed TIMEOUT"

Good job on fixing the cert, I think that was why I couldn't use your previous drivers, my windows 10 was getting stuck  drvinst.exe on a full core and would fail.


----------



## Phúc Phạm (Jul 30, 2020)

PLS HELP ME! How to use Creative Sound Blaster Connect 2  with USB headphones?


----------



## ModeLoVer (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a notebook and not external speaker, i could not use the VLC with it, only way it works test speakers button, left and right then sound come back. After than it must be done again. What can i change in Realtek Audio Device Tweak for this beautiful mod work? I did other two.
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## JRSTR (Jul 31, 2020)

robnitro said:


> Same problem here and it is because of the stupid 5.1 setup using "Side" instead of "rear"
> Try 7.1 using windows app ( C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsys.cpl ) and make sure to unselect the channels you dont have, so they get mixed to others.
> AAF? Any idea on why this happens? Is there a modification to get 5.1 using rear instead of side?
> Also sonic studio 3 says "the current system is not supported or the audio driver has not been properly installed TIMEOUT"
> ...


Now that I have read your comment I noticed that the 5.1 does not have rear channels, but lateral ones, using the quad, the rear channels come out with sound.


----------



## robnitro (Jul 31, 2020)

How do we switch from cinema 5 to 720?  I don't see any option?
Also, why are front headphones a separate output- but realtek shows them as identical? 
Either way, the only confusion is 5.1 only showing side, not rear.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 31, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.8984.1
NEW IMPROVEMENTS

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.
*
GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## furquim (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm having the same issue as @*lightzout*
After selecting Light or Dark installer theme I get the following error:





And the setup windows gets completely black (or white if I select the Light installer theme) and won't disappear unless I kill the process on task manager.
Any suggestions?

I'm trying to install the latest version of the DCH drivers btw.

EDIT: Managed to install by using Codec Tweak Tool to fix some issues with my DirectShow.


----------



## Xeonic (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello! Dolby Access OEM 3.2.21.0  
What does this mean in a driver package?


----------



## furquim (Jul 31, 2020)

I managed to install the latest version but I ran into some issues with Sonic Studio 3, uninstalled and installed again. Only this time none of the apps recognize my audio devices. I tried to reinstall it several times already, but it doesn't work. What should I do?


----------



## hawkeyecyber (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello sir! On my old MB asrock z170 pro4, with realtek drivers in sound program there was a function called "enable bass management" i used it for my Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 to hear rich bass. Now on my new MB ASUS B550 TUF GAMING PLUS sound card is Realtek ALC S1200A. And in sound program there is no this function. So my headphones sounds very bad. Can i fix this trouble with your soft? Thank you and sorry for my english!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 1, 2020)

hawkeyecyber said:


> Hello sir! On my old MB asrock z170 pro4, with realtek drivers in sound program there was a function called "enable bass management" i used it for my Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 to hear rich bass. Now on my new MB ASUS B550 TUF GAMING PLUS sound card is Realtek ALC S1200A. And in sound program there is no this function. So my headphones sounds very bad. Can i fix this trouble with your soft? Thank you and sorry for my english!


YES.


----------



## Redgard (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello Alan,

Thanks you for your work!

I've got a weird problem with my old motherboard Asus B83 Pro Gamer. the subwoofer and the left side speaker are not working, while the right side speaker is playing the sound of the front right speaker :/  . Any idea how to fix this?

Windows version: Win 10 Pro 64bit ver 2004






Sincerely,
Red'


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 1, 2020)

Redgard said:


> Hello Alan,
> 
> Thanks you for your work!
> 
> ...


TRY THE DCH-UAD VERSION


----------



## BiggityBates (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi, I am brand new here and I am trying to find the guide that keeps being brought up.... "*TROUBLESHOOT> (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)*" 

It is supposed to be on the first post of this thread but the only spoilers I see are feature listings and images.... What am I missing? I have never messed with anything like this before so I am going to need that reference guide if anyone can link it since I can't find it.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## joshieecs (Aug 1, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello Alan, The problem is still the same as before.
> Maybe I should wait for your improvement in the next release.
> Thanks very much.





ForceClosed said:


> hi alan, after i check. the driver is not running because my bios is running in secureboot mode.
> secureboot running the driver only has a WHOL digital sign, so when I turn off secureboot driver without WHOL it can run without problems
> 
> correct me if I'm wrong ..



Yes, with Secure Boot, you cannot load any kernel-mode drivers that are not signed by Microsoft's root authority.

However, there is an undocumented registry key that will allow loading kernel-mode drivers signed by any trusted authority, even with Secure Boot enabled.

Techincal information and source here.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CI\Policy]
"WhqlSettings"=dword:e0000001
```


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 1, 2020)

After install i have no sound on all devices


----------



## hawkeyecyber (Aug 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> YES.


can you please, give me instructions step by step,what i need to do? what i need to press in your soft. I will pay you for work via btc 10$


----------



## Redgard (Aug 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> TRY THE DCH-UAD VERSION



Thanks!

I tried it, the sound is back to normal, but i meeting the same problem than the others (undetectable peripherals). Hope this information may help you!


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.8984.1
> NEW IMPROVEMENTS
> 
> ...



Hello ... Alan. First let me say, thanks very much for your hard work, for making your mods driver app finally work on my device. 

But here also allow me to report some results after a few hours using this new mods driver.
1. The first time, when I finished installing the driver (after rebooting the device), I noticed that the dolby driver for headphones was first on the spatial sound list. (a*s shown in attachment number 2*). then some time after that suddenly disappears from the spatial sound list (*as shown in attachment number 3*). Somehow?!

_*Updates:*_
I just finished observing the reinstallation process in the second scenario. And it turns out, dolby atmos for headphones now still exist in the spatial sound menu. *(Attachment number 9)* After I delete it manually, the remnants of the driver associated with AAF DCH Optimus Sound are inside: "*% systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository*".

2. Then I noticed also on the Realtek Audio Device Tweak app, that RTKHADAUT.DAT is red. Is that normal? (*as shown in attachment number 5*)

3. So on I went on with a number of UWP apps such as (Dolby Atmos OEM, Sonic Studio 3 and Sound Blaster Connect) that didn't seem to work normally. (*seen in attachment number 6,7,8*). Only Realtek Audio Consule works (*as shown in attachment number 4*)

4. Finally, a third-party music player app (AIMP) Force closes after a few seconds of running. However, the default music app from Microsoft can run normally. There seems to be a conflict between the playback driver on the system and the music player app.

Hope there is a solution from you.
T.I.A.
Regards.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 1, 2020)

PT:
Olá @Alan Finote, Muitos parabéns pelo Mod.
No meu PC com ALC887, estão funcionado todos os Programas muito bem, menos o Realtek Audio Console, diz que não foi possível conectar ao Servidor RPC.
O que devo de fazer?
Se não conseguir pôr a funcionar, tenho de voltar para o Tradicional HDA, mas já instalei UAD Drivers em que conseguia abrir o Programa da Realtek.
Devo agradece-lo por estar a funcionar o 7.1 e 5.1 Surround, porque já instalei Mods que não tinham.
Por favor ajuda-me, aguardo uma Resposta brevemente.
Obrigado.



EN:
Hi @Alan Finote, Congratulations for the Mod.
On my PC with ALC887, all programs work very well, except Realtek Audio Console, says "Can't connect to RPC service"
What should I do?
If can't fix the problem I will go back to Tradictional HDA
It's important tell the Surround Sound Worked very well.
Please help me, I'm waiting your answer.
Thanks


----------



## Polished_Stripes (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey @Alan Finote I installed your latest UAD DHC mod but im missing dolby atmos and dolby access OEM, i installed it with the usual procedure by deleting the old mod with cc cleaner, Rarp and deleting the devices and installing the new version. What do i do now? unless you have a mega.nz file of both which would be helpful.
Edit: How do we use your included rtkhdaud.dat file by the way?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 1, 2020)

*I am trying everything to correct the reported problems, including doing tests.

But, I apologize to everyone who is having problems with the drivers.*


----------



## Redgard (Aug 2, 2020)

No worries, it's not like there is a dev team behind it. It's already a miracle to have this mod.


----------



## fabiogameri (Aug 2, 2020)

i installed only realtek mod and works perfect

brasileiro representando


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *I am trying everything to correct the reported problems, including doing tests.
> 
> But, I apologize to everyone who is having problems with the drivers.*


Don't worry about the problems faced by all users in this thread. I think the other users have the same thought, that all custom names have consequences that must be realistically accepted and dealt with. Gratitude can be in accordance with our desires. 

BTW, my Sound now feels tighter. Although there is nothing that can be adjusted. I just hope Dolby Atmos Access can run normally.


----------



## RigorMortis (Aug 2, 2020)

Great Work and every update getting better and better. i ve just registered forum to thank you.


----------



## dododo (Aug 2, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Don't worry about the problems faced by all users in this thread. I think the other users have the same thought, that all custom names have consequences that must be realistically accepted and dealt with. Gratitude can be in accordance with our desires.
> 
> BTW, my Sound now feels tighter. Although there is nothing that can be adjusted. I just hope Dolby Atmos Access can run normally.



Dolby Atmos Access     me to


----------



## BiggityBates (Aug 2, 2020)

So after I perform the install,  I am having the same symptoms as others. Drivers look good in Device Manager, UWP apps install but can't connect to the driver. This is my first time attempting this so I don't know a lot about it, but I know the previous version of this pack, there was a troubleshooting section on the first page with changes you needed to make in the realtek config tool if you were experiencing certain issues. The latest installer removed the need for that because it supposedly does it all for you. So with that being said, is it normal after the install to open the realtek config tool and see nothing at all checked, and also missing "RTKHDAUD.DAT"? It could be, I'm just wondering, trying to narrow down the problem. I've included a screenshot of my config tool after the install. Again, this could be perfectly normal, I just thought I'd ask. I know this is something that has changed recently without having to do anything in the "*TROUBLESHOOT> (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THESE STEPS (ONLY IN DCH VERSION)*". I never got to see what it contained, but from reading the thread it seemed like it contained some changes you could make in the config tool to solve certain issues. Maybe this part of the installer isn't working on certain computer configurations or something? I don't know, just trying to help. I have never installed an aftermarket driver before, so it might not be related to old stale files still being present after a deep clean unless its manufacturer files. I've never had any AAF drivers before this. I had the MSI Realtek and Nahamic 3 drivers from MSI before trying this driver pack. I did do a VERY thorough deep clean and disconnected from the internet before the install attempt. Not sure what's going on but if anyone needs any more information from me to help with the troubleshooting efforts, I will be available.

MSI MEG Z390 ACE - i9 9900k - Realtek ALC1220 using optical out - Windows 10 2004 latest updates.


----------



## Redgard (Aug 2, 2020)

hi same here


----------



## OsirisTeam (Aug 3, 2020)

I would like to uninstall the AAFRealtekMod to be able to upgrade to the AAF DCH Optimus Sound mod.
But there are no uninstall instructions. 

How do I uninstall it?








						How to uninstall? · Issue #63 · AlanFinotty/AAFRealtekMod
					

I want to upgrade to AAF DCH Optimus Sound but I cant remove the old version...




					github.com


----------



## rhlgamer (Aug 3, 2020)

how to install viper for window with new aaf dch mod ...
please any one help


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't have a Equalizer in Realtek Audio Console, why?
I have only this functions.


----------



## HankChen_ (Aug 3, 2020)

HankChen_ said:


> Why do I choose to install Cinema 5 and it will install at 720°? But I cannot find the audio when I use 720°, Cinema 5 can be used normally.
> I am sure the installation process is correct, because I have been using it for a while, that is, every time I install,
> I have to reinstall many times before I have a chance to install Cinema 5 correctly.
> How can I solve it? Sorry that English is not my native language, thank you!





> - download latest version. (only standard version works on my system for now)
> - turn off your internet connection totally, both ethernet and wifi. (this is mandatory)
> - uninstall all previous AAF mod driver or other (original realtek drivers) and don't restart yet.
> - delete left over drivers with DriverStoreExplorer (the entities which have the provider Alan Finotty at all segments and Realtek ones under the sound).
> ...



I think I may not express it clearly. Just like the photo I took, I chose to install Cinema 5, but it was not installed properly. I installed it according to the referenced method. How can I solve it? Thank you!


----------



## OsirisTeam (Aug 3, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.8975.1
> NEW UPDATES
> NEW EXTENDED VALIDATION CERTIFICATE INTRODUCED (MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB)
> ...


HOW TO UNINSTALL BRO


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2020)

OsirisTeam said:


> HOW TO UNINSTALL BRO


the same way you uninstall any program in windows


----------



## rhlgamer (Aug 3, 2020)

OsirisTeam said:


> HOW TO UNINSTALL BRO


Uninstall like a normal application...
There after remove it's traces with c cleancer by registry cleaning and reamaining traces with GitHub Drive store explorer by deleting aaf optimus like inf under sound section


----------



## Polished_Stripes (Aug 3, 2020)

OsirisTeam said:


> HOW TO UNINSTALL BRO





onsekiz said:


> `- download latest version. (only standard version works on my system for now)
> - turn off your internet connection totally, both ethernet and wifi. (this is mandatory)
> - uninstall all previous AAF mod driver or other (original realtek drivers) and don't restart yet.
> - delete left over drivers with DriverStoreExplorer (the entities which have the provider Alan Finotty at all segments and Realtek ones under the sound).
> ...



Follow these steps.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2020)

Uninstalled, rebooted, installed new version, yay 5.1 shows as REARS now

****But creative and dolby software is not installed???
I get  sonic3 (but sonic still doesn't work says device not found)


----------



## BiggityBates (Aug 4, 2020)

robnitro said:


> Uninstalled, rebooted, installed new version, yay 5.1 shows as REARS now
> 
> ****But creative and dolby software is not installed???
> I get  sonic3 (but sonic still doesn't work says device not found)



Same problem a lot of us are having, Alan is looking into it. At least you got 5.1 to show up. I could only get stereo on my install


----------



## lightzout (Aug 4, 2020)

Checking back in just to say thanks Alan, my music sounds amazing now.  New users here are encouraged to read as much as possible and understand the experimental nature of a project like this before getting frustrated. It takes lots of patience and failures to figure out what works. I have Creative 360 working. I dont want to make more work.  Everything is perfect but I still enjoy playing with the customization.  I can speak from first hand experience it is not easy but in my case it was worth every late night to be able to listen to music like this. Be kind and help a fellow out - we have all been stuck in the windows drivers hell.


----------



## Zer0Maniak (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm really new to this so I'm reading, re-reading this thread over and over to make sure this works properly! I understand that there are some issues that me and others that are experiencing like sound blaster connect, and Dolby Atmos not recognizing my audio devices but I believe this is as far as I can get. (Unless I'm doing something wrong ) but other than that I can get 5.1 surround and I'll probably look for more changes in the audio when I get the chance.
(Using Optical Cable Out, Z390 Steel Legend, Realtek ALC1200 Audio Codec)

Thank you for this mod!

EDIT:I actually switched to the standard drivers and they work now... so I guess I must've did things right If all the programs can detect my audio device now


----------



## robnitro (Aug 4, 2020)

BiggityBates said:


> Same problem a lot of us are having, Alan is looking into it. At least you got 5.1 to show up. I could only get stereo on my install


Workaround since the driver doesn't allow for me to extract the appx packages:
Run installer until it tells you to reboot. Don't choose anything yet!
Go to  C:\ProgramData\AAF  and copy all of the folders to another place.
Inside you will see the appx files that you can install one by one.  After, you can choose reboot.
I installed creative and dolby and they work now.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 4, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello ... Alan. First let me say, thanks very much for your hard work, for making your mods driver app finally work on my device.
> 
> But here also allow me to report some results after a few hours using this new mods driver.
> 1. The first time, when I finished installing the driver (after rebooting the device), I noticed that the dolby driver for headphones was first on the spatial sound list. (a*s shown in attachment number 2*). then some time after that suddenly disappears from the spatial sound list (*as shown in attachment number 3*). Somehow?!
> ...



Hello Alan ... here I want to update my previous problem report, related to the AIMP music player app which experienced a forced close by itself when used.

Apparently, the cause of the AIMP app being force close is cause I installed the AAF DCH Optimus Sound driver by using an installation configuration:
1. Creative Sound Blaster Connect (UWP) 720°
2. [A-Volute]: Sonic Studio 3 (ASUS ROG) or Nahimic 3
3. Dolby Atmos and;
4. Realtek ASIO

AIMP will run normally if I choose the installation configuration:
1. Creative Sound Blaster Connect (UWP) 360 ° or Cinema 5
2. [A-Volute]: Sonic Studio 3 (ASUS ROG) or Nahimic 3 (not installed, even though the sound blaster connect is automatically installed by itself)
3. Dolby Atmos and; (Although Dolby Atmos Access cannot be opened.)
4. Realtek ASIO

So that I can report, based on several experiments..
Thanks.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 4, 2020)

Those who are having problems, follow the mandatory spoiler on the 1st page of this thread.


----------



## Fihn (Aug 4, 2020)

Zer0Maniak said:


> I'm really new to this so I'm reading, re-reading this thread over and over to make sure this works properly! I understand that there are some issues that me and others that are experiencing like sound blaster connect, and Dolby Atmos not recognizing my audio devices but I believe this is as far as I can get. (Unless I'm doing something wrong ) but other than that I can get 5.1 surround and I'll probably look for more changes in the audio when I get the chance.
> (Using Optical Cable Out, Z390 Steel Legend, Realtek ALC1200 Audio Codec)
> 
> Thank you for this mod!
> ...



In the same boat. With my x570 board and Logitech z906 system I couldn't get 5.1 sound through optical using either the DCH-UAD drivers or H4cZillas driver mod. Went with Alan's standard drivers and have full surround with Atmos, DTS:x and others.

EDIT: Thank you Alan for your hard work in providing us with audio excellence


----------



## Zer0Maniak (Aug 4, 2020)

Fihn said:


> In the same boat. With my x570 board and Logitech z906 system I couldn't get 5.1 sound through optical using either the DCH-UAD drivers or H4cZillas driver mod. Went with Alan's standard drivers and have full surround with Atmos, DTS:x and others.
> 
> EDIT: Thank you Alan for your hard work in providing us with audio excellence



Idk if you wanna give it a shot, but alan just posted another file in page 1, for the mandatory file. Download the file and uninstall the Standard drivers,



onsekiz said:


> `- download latest version. (only standard version works on my system for now)
> - turn off your internet connection totally, both ethernet and wifi. (this is mandatory)
> - uninstall all previous AAF mod driver or other (original realtek drivers) and don't restart yet.
> - delete left over drivers with DriverStoreExplorer (the entities which have the provider Alan Finotty at all segments and Realtek ones under the sound).
> ...




Re-install the DCH-UAD drivers, reboot pc, install the mandatory file as Admin (run exe as admin), and then reboot again, and then, you should be able to get 5.1 surround to work, as well as the programs to detect your audio drivers. (for me only the dolby digital live 5.1 works for me)

then again I am new but this works for me now


----------



## X3NN (Aug 4, 2020)

I've only installed SB Connect with the mod. At first everything worked fine but now (after some restarts?) I only get this when starting Connect 



http://imgur.com/a/v9kJCQH


If I unplug and plug the headphone in again it crashes without any info.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 4, 2020)

X3NN said:


> I've only installed SB Connect with the mod. At first everything worked fine but now (after some restarts?) I only get this when starting Connect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Execute these commands:
*net stop UWPService
net start UWPService*
and try again.
If it doesn't work, restart your computer.


----------



## X3NN (Aug 4, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Execute these commands:
> *net stop UWPService
> net start UWPService*
> and try again.
> If it doesn't work, restart your computer.



Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately just restarting the pc didnt work. After unplugging everything and reinstalling the Mod again it works for now. I will try your suggestion the next time it happens.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 4, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Those who are having problems, follow the mandatory spoiler on the 1st page of this thread.


Hello Alan .. I just finished testing after executing the rtkhdaud file that you shared.
I can only say: You deserve to be called the God of sound drivers, man!!  everything now becomes reality for me. Thanks very much for u're hard work.

Then, I want to report some of my experimental results, which are:

1. I feel there is a vast comparison between the sound effects of the settings when we set *"enable audio enhancement"* with *"disable"*. I'm more likely to choose sound effects when *"disable audio enhancement"*, _*cos the music sounds more out, and it's clear. In my opinion*_

2. Moreover, music profile settings on Dolby Atmos Access, which in my opinion are somewhat clogged the sound effect, apart from other profiles. Maybe you can do magic once more for that. 

3. Finally, I noticed, after executing the rtkhdaud file that you shared, the dolby atmost for headphones settings have now disappeared again from the spatial sound menu settings list. Somehow. Maybe you can fix it also in the next release.

Oh, yeah, do you think it's normal for file attachment number 6?

Once again, thank you so much. You Rock Man ...


----------



## Redgard (Aug 4, 2020)

Everything seems to work for DHCP driver. 

 Just "Sound Blaster Connect" and "Dolby atmos" seems a little bit unstable.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 4, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Oh, yeah, do you think it's normal for file attachment number 6?


No. Send me this file (rtkhdaud.dat, located in %systemroot%\System32\drivers) to examine.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> No. Send me this file (rtkhdaud.dat, located in %systemroot%\System32\drivers) to examine.


Sorry, I was already sleeping late this morning. But thanks very much for your response. 
I noticed, apparently I have 2 files that you meant in *% systemroot% \ System32 \ drivers*. So I think I just sent them both.
1. rtkhdaud.dat
2. rtkhdaud_older.dat

T.I.A.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for the Mod Alan , I installed the latest version and everything works fine , I had some problems with the last version ( Switching from Headphones (Wired) to Bluetooth Headphones crashed the Sound Blaster App and Sonic Studio app ) , the problems I found were - there's no equalizer in the audio console app , the realtek test utility doesn't work for me , the apps get unstable with spatial sound , dolby access crashes frequently with this mod but dts sound unbound works fine for spatial sound , There are some small bugs here and there but it's still better than the DTS : Headphone X app which came with my gaming laptop  .


----------



## BiggityBates (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice! it worked for me after you sent that file to run! So was I correct in thinking that the installer wasn't correctly deploying/configuring that file and that was the reason the Realtek configuration tool was blank?


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 5, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello Alan .. I just finished testing after executing the rtkhdaud file that you shared.
> I can only say: You deserve to be called the God of sound drivers, man!!  everything now becomes reality for me. Thanks very much for u're hard work.
> 
> Then, I want to report some of my experimental results, which are:
> ...


*Report Update:*
Hello Alan. This afternoon, I just also noticed that the rtkhadaud file that you shared to change the AAF DCH Optimus Sound driver to an Analog Output Sound driver, is now back again to AAF DCH Optimus Sound. 
So that all UWP applications, such as: Sound Blaster Connect, Dolby Atmos Access, now can't be operated again.


----------



## Zer0Maniak (Aug 5, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Oh, yeah, do you think it's normal for file attachment number 6?



I'm wondering, what are you asking that looks normal in attachment #6? cause what your screen looks like matches what I have, except the check-marked boxes.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 5, 2020)

Zer0Maniak said:


> I'm wondering, what are you asking that looks normal in attachment #6? cause what your screen looks like matches what I have, except the check-marked boxes.View attachment 164650



My device system indicates if a newly installed driver seems inconsistent. It's totally different from yours. It seems that your device's system reads well the AAF DCH Optimus Sound (Analog Output Sound) driver. Previously, I did not find two files for rtkhdaut.dat in the *% systemroot% \ System32 \ drivers* location on my device. After I executed the rtkhdaut.exe file, now the rtkhadaud.dat file has become two. As I said in the previous post.


----------



## Zer0Maniak (Aug 5, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> My device system indicates if a newly installed driver seems inconsistent. It's totally different from yours. It seems that your device's system reads well the AAF DCH Optimus Sound (Analog Output Sound) driver. Previously, I did not find two files for rtkhdaut.dat in the *% systemroot% \ System32 \ drivers* location on my device. After I executed the rtkhdaut.exe file, now the rtkhadaud.dat file has become two. As I said in the previous post.



Ohhhh I see I wasn't looking there thank you for the explanation


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 5, 2020)

Godzilla said:


> Thanks for the Mod Alan , I installed the latest version and everything works fine , I had some problems with the last version ( Switching from Headphones (Wired) to Bluetooth Headphones crashed the Sound Blaster App and Sonic Studio app ) , the problems I found were - there's no equalizer in the audio console app , the realtek test utility doesn't work for me , the apps get unstable with spatial sound , dolby access crashes frequently with this mod but dts sound unbound works fine for spatial sound , There are some small bugs here and there but it's still better than the DTS : Headphone X app which came with my gaming laptop  .


I have this problem too, no Equalizer in Realtek Audio Console, I don't know why and how add it.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 5, 2020)

@Godzilla @Diogo Silva 
Open "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*" on your Desktop, click on the "*Driver Policy*" tab and in the "*FindPolicyText*" search field, look for "*NoSndEffect*" and "*RemoveRTKGraphicEQ*" policies and leave them unchecked. Once this is done, save your changes and restart your computer.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey Alan , After I installed the rtkhdaud file you recently uploaded the equalizer is working : )


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> @Godzilla @Diogo Silva
> Open "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*" on your Desktop, click on the "*Driver Policy*" tab and in the "*FindPolicyText*" search field, look for "*NoSndEffect*" and "*RemoveRTKGraphicEQ*" policies and leave them unchecked. Once this is done, save your changes and restart your computer.


Obrigado, funcionou, você é o Rei dos Drivers de Áudio.
Só mais uma coisa, eu tenho Colunas 5.1 e como posso fazer para mostrar o Volume do Subwoofer no Programa da Realtek? Eu já fiz isto mas foi no HDA, já não me lembro como.
Obrigado

Yap, it worked, you are the King of Audio Drivers.
One more thing, I have 5.1 Speakers and how can I show the Subwoofer Volume in the Realtek Program? I already did this in HDA, but,I don't remember how.
Thank you


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 5, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> One more thing, I have 5.1 Speakers and how can I show the Subwoofer Volume in the Realtek Program? I already did this in HDA, but,I don't remember how.


I think this option is only available for HDA drivers.


----------



## edward636 (Aug 5, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello Alan ... here I want to update my previous problem report, related to the AIMP music player app which experienced a forced close by itself when used.
> 
> Apparently, the cause of the AIMP app being force close is cause I installed the AAF DCH Optimus Sound driver by using an installation configuration:
> 1. Creative Sound Blaster Connect (UWP) 720°
> ...


I managed to solve this problem with AIMP by stopping the Nahimic service. and disabling auto start, everything works correctly with SB 720 and Dolby.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 5, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> Yap, it worked, you are the King of Audio Drivers.
> One more thing, I have 5.1 Speakers and how can I show the Subwoofer Volume in the Realtek Program? I already did this in HDA, but,I don't remember how.
> Thank you



You can do room correction or
Run this from command line:
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsys.cpl
Right click analog output and do properties,  in levels you can change all channels.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 5, 2020)

robnitro said:


> You can do room correction or
> Run this from command line:
> C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsys.cpl
> Right click analog output and do properties,  in levels you can change all channels.



Yap, you are right, works too, but, I already have the second bar (Bar below Main Volume).
It's more practical


----------



## onsekiz (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote,
For those who couldn't make DCH work, I could manage to install the infamous version.
But unfortunately not with Alan's github script. When I had executed the install file, I tracked the APO's, services, etc are not being installed.
I don't know why but with install exe, my PC don't produce any sound at all too. It gives an error which says "this sound format is not supported".
Without hope I extracted the drivers and apps from your install file, manually installed everything. APO's, apps, drivers, visa versa. (internet has to be enabled while installing DCH files quite the contrary of standard version)
So far every drive and APO is working without any error. I could even make SBConnect work which was not working for 2-3 years.
I am totally convinced the script is not working on some computers. Maybe its about the local language of windows, because my windows is not english.
Maybe something else is the problem I don't know because I can install the drivers to my brothers computer with github exe.
Alan has collected everything to make the drive work but it is refusing to install to some of our PC's.

PS: I can't make Speaker Fill enabled. There is no option at all on Realtek Audio Console.


----------



## rhlgamer (Aug 6, 2020)

anyway to boost some audio db


----------



## felipercf (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello.
I tried everything to get sonic studio to work. (already read all posts of this topic) and still getting the error "the current system is not supported...TIMEOUT"
Using the DCH version on windows 10 pro 2004 and ALC1220 (z370 aorus gaming 5). Soundblaster 720 and nahimic works flawlessly. Is it possible to install the sonic studio 3 with nahimic?


----------



## BiggityBates (Aug 6, 2020)

felipercf said:


> Hello.
> I tried everything to get sonic studio to work. (already read all posts of this topic) and still getting the error "the current system is not supported...TIMEOUT"
> Using the DCH version on windows 10 pro 2004 and ALC1220 (z370 aorus gaming 5). Soundblaster 720 and nahimic works flawlessly. Is it possible to install the sonic studio 3 with nahimic?



I can't get Nahimic to work but I can get Soundblaster 720 to work.... Might be an either-or type deal, not sure.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 6, 2020)

rhlgamer said:


> anyway to boost some audio db


I too had low volume...  Turn on loudness equalization and 
put
Room correction on, you can raise the db per speaker.


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 6, 2020)

hi @Alan Finote
i using your DHC driver on ALC1200 (3 rear jack version) and it not show front panel headphone, and not detect jack plugin, and what fuck me up is my realtek uwp console cant connect to the god damn RPC.. even after cleaned with DDU.
i try walk around to disable "EnableDynamicDevices"=hex:00,00,00,00 but it still not show or can set as headphone, and that made Dolby Atmos not working since it keep show it require headphone.

i really wanna try Dolby Spatitial but in HDA driver version dont have it, anyway to put old realtek manager to work with DHC ?

also what benefit between normal realtek and ASIO realtek ?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 6, 2020)

I just ended up going back to -6.0.8945.1. it just works OTB no faffing around trying to get anything working right so I'll wait till there's an updated version that just works thanks


----------



## rhlgamer (Aug 6, 2020)

robnitro said:


> I too had low volume...  Turn on loudness equalization and
> put
> Room correction on, you can raise the db per speaker.
> View attachment 164742


I thought realtek audio device tweak will help...


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello to all!
Can you tweak this driver?
Tweak to enable all audio enhacers in a control panel realtek.
Thanks


----------



## karlypants (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can help me fix my issue...

I have and MSI X570 Tomahawk motherboard that uses the Realtek ALC1200 codec.

When plugging in a standard mic in the 3.5mm mic in, the mic is detected in Windows 10 (Build: 19041.423) but there is no movement on the activity bar to check if it is working in the sound settings through control panel. It is if the mic is dead.

I have tried the Realtek drivers from the MSI website that are 6.0.8984.1 and the latest driver R2.82 from the Realtek website to no affect.

Will this driver on page 1 fix this issue and if so which one do I need?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 7, 2020)

@Alan Finote, you've made the perfect DCH-Driver! I had the Problem, that the Realtek Audio-Console-UWP-App wasn't able to divide the Front- and Rear-Channel-Speakers from each other. But your newestDriver-Package has fixed & solved this most perfectly! and then the Dolby & DTS-Advances gives the Dot above on the "I". So I must say: I love this Driver!


----------



## Redgard (Aug 7, 2020)

hi @Alan Finote,

I've got the problem that Nahimic is using a lot of power on my computer for no reason...




I'm using the AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.8984.1 (+ fix), codec ALC1150. I've already uninstalled and reinstalled the driver to try to fixe the problem, but it comes back again and again. The problem seems to appear after the change of user session. any idea how to fixe it?


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 7, 2020)

What modded driver can I use on at Realtek ALC S1200A to use "Dolby Digital Live" thru the optical port ? I use it to play games in 5.1 with my old DVD audio receiver (no HDMI).
Can I install an old "Realtek HDA Generic driver 6.0.1.8447 WHQL (x32x64) - DDL - DTS Connect" driver on the S1200A audio chip ? The motherboard is ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus, AMD AM4, 90MB14G0-M0EAY0


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 8, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> What modded driver can I use on at Realtek ALC S1200A to use "Dolby Digital Live" thru the optical port ? I use it to play games in 5.1 with my old DVD audio receiver (no HDMI).
> Can I install an old "Realtek HDA Generic driver 6.0.1.8447 WHQL (x32x64) - DDL - DTS Connect" driver on the S1200A audio chip ? The motherboard is ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus, AMD AM4, 90MB14G0-M0EAY0



Use this one it works perfectly  6.0.8945.1 for me on my Asus Strix X470F-Gaming that also uses the ALC S1220A chip


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 8, 2020)

Cool thanks, now I need to find this older driver.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 8, 2020)

here AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8945.1.exe


----------



## BlaezaLite (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm getting big cpu spikes after installing this and want it gone. Anyone got an original bios?


----------



## H4rlock (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi Alan,
I recently got a set of 7.1 speakers. A dream of my childhood.
All works fine but:
I been searching the web for weeks, as with the regular realtek drivers I don't have the ''speakers fill'' option.
I now installed your custom driver and unfortunately I don't manage to make the get the stereo upmix.

-Sound Blaster connect opens a screen but no menu no nothing.
-Sonic Studio 3 says my system is not supported.

Do you mind guiding me briefly?

I installed the version AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.8984.1

My pc is:
Asrock x370 taichi
ryzen 3800x

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## onsekiz (Aug 8, 2020)

H4rlock said:


> Hi Alan,
> I recently got a set of 7.1 speakers. A dream of my childhood.
> All works fine but:
> I been searching the web for weeks, as with the regular realtek drivers I don't have the ''speakers fill'' option.
> ...


So far I had learned ALL DCH drivers don't have speaker fill option. This is by design and Realtek and Microsoft disabled speaker fill for DCH. If you want it you have to install 8960 standard. Or you have to install DCH with SBConnect and enable surround.


----------



## H4rlock (Aug 8, 2020)

@onsekiz
I just installed the version AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1
I now can use the Sound Blaster Connect, even If I have no clue of what to use it for.

I only want to upmix stereo to 7.1 when listening to music.
Possibly this should not interfere with the regular 7.1 the few times I play a game.

What can/should I do?

Soundblaster connect screenshot attached, where do I find the upmix option?

Sorry for my newbieness.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 8, 2020)

onsekiz said:


> So far I had learned ALL DCH drivers don't have speaker fill option. This is by design and Realtek and Microsoft disabled speaker fill for DCH. If you want it you have to install 8960 standard. Or you have to install DCH with SBConnect and enable surround.



@onsekiz, I think, it could be possible to ask on Microsoft for activatin' this Feature..? Or is this Idea simply Bullshit?


----------



## onsekiz (Aug 8, 2020)

H4rlock said:


> @onsekiz
> I just installed the version AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1
> I now can use the Sound Blaster Connect, even If I have no clue of what to use it for.
> 
> ...


If you have installed 8960 standard version, you don't need SBConnect at all for speaker fill.
Although you can use Surround option at SBConnect for speaker fill but I don't like its sound quality.
If you bring it it to 100% and make it on, it should produce 5.1 or 7.1 sound from stereo sources.
At least this is how it operates on my machines. I don't use SBConnect at all by the way. I use good old Speaker Fill.
I had installed AAF Bus, Realtek Standard APO, Dolby, Sonic Studio.
I have ditched Realtek DDL and DTS, SBConnect. Those are not installed on my PC.
You can try my attached "rtkhdaud.dat" file if you want to give it a try.
It should be located at "C:\Windows\System32\drivers". Copy another place if there is an "rtkhdaud.dat" file and overwrite on it.





Metal-Tom said:


> @onsekiz, I think, it could be possible to ask on Microsoft for activatin' this Feature..? Or is this Idea simply Bullshit?


Your idea is not bullshit.
It could be a good idea but big corporates works like grasshopper not an ant.
I had spend so much time with realtek tweak to make it enabled.
Then I had gave up and started to read forums why I couldn't make it enabled.
I have read it on Asus forum that they disabled the speaker fill for DCH drivers.
I doubt they will make it enabled, I even don't understand why they disabled it in the first place.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 8, 2020)

@Alan Finote, do you've Contact with Microsoft & Realtek directly? If yes, so I wish, that you might to ask them for enabling the "Speaker-Fill"-Feature within your DCH-Driver-Packages?


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 9, 2020)

@Alan Finote , if possible i would like to request realtek audio manager as option to install in case for those who keep getting RCP/crash error of realtek ausio console UWP app. i try many version of DCH but still cant get realtek console to work, first it just said cant connect to rcp, when i try many solution and result in it not show rpc anymore, it just crashed, the app terminate it self shortly after it started. so now need to move back to DCH 8960 since it have audio manager installed.

the driver still have problem that it will not detect frontpanel or have headphone in speaker setting for ALC1200 3 rear jack version


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 9, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Sorry, I was already sleeping late this morning. But thanks very much for your response.
> I noticed, apparently I have 2 files that you meant in *% systemroot% \ System32 \ drivers*. So I think I just sent them both.
> 1. rtkhdaud.dat
> 2. rtkhdaud_older.dat
> ...


Hello Alan .. I'm just curious. Do you think it is safe to delete one of the rtkhdaud.dat files that I have? Because when we execute the rtkhdaut.exe file there is only an option to modify and rename it to *%systemroot%\System32\drivers*. Shouldn't it overwrite the *rtkhdaud.dat* file? (*Don't do it...!!?*) As a result, after executing *rtkhdaud.exe* and then rebooting, the drivers run. But if device reboots again, then some UWP apps won't work anymore.
I beg for enlightenment. T.I.A.

Regards.

PS. If you don't recommend, then I better wait for your improvement.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 9, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello Alan .. I'm just curious. Do you think it is safe to delete one of the rtkhdaud.dat files that I have? Because when we execute the rtkhdaut.exe file there is only an option to modify and rename it to *%systemroot%\System32\drivers*. Shouldn't it overwrite the *rtkhdaud.dat* file? (*Don't do it...!!?*) As a result, after executing *rtkhdaud.exe* and then rebooting, the drivers run. But if device reboots again, then some UWP apps won't work anymore.
> I beg for enlightenment. T.I.A.
> 
> Regards.
> ...


Delete ONLY rtkhdaud_old.dat


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 9, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Delete ONLY rtkhdaud_old.dat


Thanks for your response. I've tried to do it to remove *rtkhdaud_older.dat*, then reboot the device, *the result is still the same, the drivers don't work*. Then I executed the *rtkhdaud.exe* file again, rebooted the device, *the drivers worked*. *The last time I rebooted again, it didn't work again*. It's really unique.


----------



## H4rlock (Aug 9, 2020)

onsekiz said:


> You can try my attached "rtkhdaud.dat" file if you want to give it a try.
> It should be located at "C:\Windows\System32\drivers". Copy another place if there is an "rtkhdaud.dat" file and overwrite on it.


Thank you @onsekiz  I used your file. I have speaker fill option now and it works fine.

I am an happy man.



Regarding the rest:

1. Do I have to disable Speaker fill each time or when I launch a 7.1 game it will override it and give me real 7.1?

2. Nahimic is not working, should I just uninstall it?

3. What can I uninstall from the pack I installed?

4. Should I just load a system restore and only overwrite the file? or it's better I just leave everything as is?


Reason I am asking is that I keep getting peripheral remove/install sounds from windows.


Thanks!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 9, 2020)

onsekiz said:


> If you have installed 8960 standard version, you don't need SBConnect at all for speaker fill.
> Although you can use Surround option at SBConnect for speaker fill but I don't like its sound quality.
> If you bring it it to 100% and make it on, it should produce 5.1 or 7.1 sound from stereo sources.
> At least this is how it operates on my machines. I don't use SBConnect at all by the way. I use good old Speaker Fill.
> ...



Ok, @onsekiz. I got a Question to you: This File, modded by you, enhances above the default included Content only this "tweaked" Feature? So I hope to run this modded "rtkhdaud.dat" on my PC


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 9, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> here AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8945.1.exe


Thank you. I went to GitHUB but could not figure out how to get files from older builds, DUH!
Can you select which components to install when running the .exe ? I'm only interest in the Realtek driver and DDL/DTS Connect extension for the S/PDIF (Realtek Default Effects with DDL/DTS).
If only we could install the old "HDA Generic driver + DDL/DTS"... that all I need, I'm not using analog outputs and its softwares anymore. 
I install "Realtek HDA Generic driver 6.0.1.8447 WHQL (x32x64) - DDL - DTS Connect" pack in my current jurassic computer (2nd gen I7 2600 + ASUS P8H67-V mobo with Realtek ALC 887 audio chip). I don't even have the Realtek Audio Control Panel on Win10, but it's installed on my Win7 partition.


----------



## dododo (Aug 10, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Delete ONLY rtkhdaud_old.dat




It is recommended to use Dolby Atmos Speaker System (VLLDP1.2) instead of Dolby Atmos


----------



## onsekiz (Aug 10, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> Ok, @onsekiz. I got a Question to you: This File, modded by you, enhances above the default included Content only this "tweaked" Feature? So I hope to run this modded "rtkhdaud.dat" on my PC


Feel free to try, I made the tweaks for my motherboard. Maybe some of them are unnecessary maybe not. You can always re-replace this with your file.



H4rlock said:


> Thank you @onsekiz  I used your file. I have speaker fill option now and it works fine.
> 
> I am an happy man.
> 
> ...


1. You don't need to. Mine is always enabled and I can assure the movies which have 5.1 sound are sounded correct. All channels are individual for those movies. Same for the games. 
2. I don't like Nahimic. I can't say you SHOULD uninstall but I don't use it at all. 
3. I don't use SBConnect, ASIO, DDL/DTS, Nahimic. You can uninstall those but this is my subjective opinion. 
4. I don't get the purpose of system restore for this situation. I had uninstalled and reinstalled 8960 for 10-12 times already, never used system restore. Just block your internet connection while installing or uninstalling standard version. During uninstalling clean everything with DriveStoreExplorer. You can find my procedure for standard version if you my check previous posts.


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 10, 2020)

@Alan Finote  can i have only dolby access oem setting for use with fxconfigure ? it seem my board can only use old ms driver to be able to detect front panel.
the realtek driver didn have headphone in speaker settings and frontpanel detection not working and realtek console not working. also the driver not working properly with discord app. and sometime it cut off apo audio stream leaves only realtek working.

if u can have tutorial about dolby access oem with ms driver through fxconfigure it would be great.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi Alan I request you to add the DTS Headphone X app in the next update , It's the best app I've seen for Laptop Internal Speakers and It won't work with your mod : (


----------



## H4rlock (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok I have a problem.
Because of the hardware disconnection sound I was getting randomly I opted for a system restore.
I resolved the problem with some random driver updates (probably it was due to my keyboard).

Now I reinstalled the driver optimus AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1 , that worked last time.

I copied the new dat file that @onsekiz gave me.

At first run it did not work. I was not having the realtek panel at all.

I reinstalled all 1 by one and restarted the process in the same order:
1. Driver
2. Modded dat file.

It worked this time, but apparently the dat no. I have no speaker fill option.





How can I get the speaker fill back?


----------



## onsekiz (Aug 10, 2020)

H4rlock said:


> Ok I have a problem.
> Because of the hardware disconnection sound I was getting randomly I opted for a system restore.
> I resolved the problem with some random driver updates (probably it was due to my keyboard).
> 
> ...


It seems that durlng installation you have selected Realtek DDL/DTS, choose "Realtek Standard APO". The Dolby tab that appears on the screenshot you have sent only shown when you selected DDL Apo.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 10, 2020)

H4rlock said:


> @onsekiz
> I just installed the version AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1
> I now can use the Sound Blaster Connect, even If I have no clue of what to use it for.
> 
> ...


I use Creative because speaker fill doesnt work with my chrome browser for spotify or youtube.
In creative.. IMMERSION, set it to 50% (above 50% messes with front channels mix),  turn off the other effects and turn off environment.


----------



## H4rlock (Aug 10, 2020)

onsekiz said:


> It seems that durlng installation you have selected Realtek DDL/DTS, choose "Realtek Standard APO". The Dolby tab that appears on the screenshot you have sent only shown when you selected DDL Apo.


Well spotted.
All back all good and happy again.
Fingers crossed it will remain like this 



robnitro said:


> I use Creative because speaker fill doesnt work with my chrome browser for spotify or youtube.
> In creative.. IMMERSION, set it to 50% (above 50% messes with front channels mix),  turn off the other effects and turn off environment.



Chrome is a malware, be careful


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello Alan .. I can confirm, that the standard version of the realtek sound driver for *AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8945.1.exe* works fine.  All UWP apps can be operated normally on my device.  The first time I installed that version, I only chose the standard installation configuration. Such as:
*1. Creatif suite without DDL/DTS.  
2. Dolby Atmos App, 
3. A Valoute is not installed And; 
4. the extra Realtek Consule app by you, isn't installed. *
The result is pretty good in my opinion. ✌ Although the sound quality it produces is still better the *AAF DCH Optimus Sound version 6.0.8984.1* , *(after executing the rtkhdaud.exe file*).  (My personal opinion).  Also, in this standard version, I feel a delay effect when we change some of the effects we want from one to another.  That is all.
Thanks.


----------



## malejandrodev (Aug 11, 2020)

hi. Do you know if Realtek ALC233 is capable of outputting analog 192khz? I have tried many drivers and it only allows me to choose 48khz 16 and 24 bit.


----------



## F4ith (Aug 11, 2020)

How to istall the last version? Just run with amministrator?i Need the dts i have gigabyte aorus z390 pro


----------



## Grantelb4rt (Aug 11, 2020)

You, Sir, are a GENIUS!

I stuck to the guide and it installed just like a normal sound driver!
The only issue i found so far was that Sonic Studio 3 said the system is not supported or the driver installation was faulty.

Also the test utility shows this, eventhough i ran the rtkhdaud.exe after the installation:





Since the "Has RTKHDAUD.DAT" is flashing red I wanted to ask if thats something to worry about, because so far I dont seem to have any problems.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 11, 2020)

Grantelb4rt said:


> You, Sir, are a GENIUS!
> 
> I stuck to the guide and it installed just like a normal sound driver!
> The only issue i found so far was that Sonic Studio 3 said the system is not supported or the driver installation was faulty.
> ...


No. This only indicates that the configuration file with the appropriate driver policies is present on your system.


----------



## Grantelb4rt (Aug 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> No. This only indicates that the configuration file with the appropriate driver policies is present on your system.


Awesome, thank you so much!

Any Idea why Sonic Studio is saying my System is incompatible?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 11, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8996.1
NEW CHANGES

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## robnitro (Aug 11, 2020)

Does anyone know how to boost the volume using the realtek tool?
The normal drivers are much louder than these modded ones even with the effects off.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER UPDATED VERSION TO *6.0.8996.1
> NEW CHANGES
> 
> ...


Legal o teu trabalho, Alan. Você é brasileiro ? Esse pacote tem o driver genérico HDA ? Eu comprei uma ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus com o chip Realtek ALC S1200A e eu só preciso do driver + Dolby Digital Live / DTS Connect. Isso se este chip soporta driver HDA. O instalador tem opções ou tenho que instalar todo o pacote ?

Job very well done, Alan. This pack has the generic HDA driver ? I just bought a ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus with a Realtek ALC S1200A and I only need the driver + Dolby Digital / DTS Connect. IF this chip supports HDA driver. The installer lets you select what to install or you have to install everything ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 11, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> Legal o teu trabalho, Alan. Você é brasileiro ? Esse pacote tem o driver genérico HDA ? Eu comprei uma ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus com o chip Realtek ALC S1200A e eu só preciso do driver + Dolby Digital Live / DTS Connect. O instalador tem opções ou tenho que instalar todo o pacote ?
> 
> Job very well done, Alan. This pack has the generic HDA driver ? I just bought a ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus with a Realtek ALC S1200A and I only need the driver + Dolby Digital / DTS Connect.


Yes I'm brazilian. Just select "Realtek HD Audio Manager (HDA)" on the installer task page and deselect everything else.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 11, 2020)

Legal ver mais um brasileiro ajudando a comunidade com drivers customizados 
Tambem sou brasileiro e tenho um projeto bem conhecido na comunidade de emuladores arcade/console chamado "Emu Loader".

Nice to see another brazilian helping the community with custom drivers 
I'm also a brazilian and have a big project known to the arcade/console emulation comunity called "Emu Loader".


----------



## robnitro (Aug 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes I'm brazilian. Just select "Realtek HD Audio Manager (HDA)" on the installer task page and deselect everything else.


DO we still do the step of inserting this file?   
"
Spoiler: (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THIS STEP (ONLY IN DCH-UAD VERSION)
EXECUTE *THIS FILE* AND REBOOT YOUR COMPUTER
"


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 11, 2020)

robnitro said:


> DO we still do the step of inserting this file?
> "
> Spoiler: (MANDATORY) FOLLOW THIS STEP (ONLY IN DCH-UAD VERSION)
> EXECUTE *THIS FILE* AND REBOOT YOUR COMPUTER
> "


NO.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NO.


I don't understand - on windows 10  18362
On uninstall, reboot, install new driver, again just SIDE L R   No rear.  It's frustrating how these drivers are complicated
Using that file fixed it , but is not what you recommend I understand

Also, is there a way to change the default volume, the stock driver is louder than this modded one (both having loudness eq turned off)

dolby and creative UAD didn't install again?? I have development mode on, and was able to install the appx files one by one, because I found them in temp. 
Is there a log I could check to help us troubleshoot why this happens?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 11, 2020)

Only one Thing is curious: the Sonic Studio & Sonic Radar UWP is still not working, @Alan Finote. I could try to set up the Sonic Studio.exe, but if this runs, I don't know...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 12, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> Only one Thing is curious: the Sonic Studio & Sonic Radar UWP is still not working, @Alan Finote. I could try to set up the Sonic Studio.exe, but if this runs, I don't know...View attachment 165300


Type Windows + R on your keyboard, type "*net stop NahimicService*", then type "*net start NahimicService*" and try again. If it doesn't work, restart your computer.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 12, 2020)

Alan Is there any way I can run my DTS Headphone X with your drivers , When I install your drivers it stops working , I have tried everything else .


----------



## NIYASKR (Aug 12, 2020)

i faced some issues after installing no sound effects are working bu after installing the additional file they started working .. Thanks brother such an amazing work @Alan Finote

and I'm your daily github visitor...


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi Alan, thanks for the update! It seems I am getting the 'Your audio device cannot be detected' notification in Sound Blaster Connect and Sonic Studio. Also, I'm not seeing SoundAlive anymore in the Realtek Audio Console UWP. Tried clean installing 3 times already, using both Revo and Driver Store Explorer. Didn't have such problems with 8984.

EDIT: Working properly after I installed the 'mandatory' step. By the way, is it ok to also install the optional AAF Optimus bus driver if I'm unsure about whether or not I have an SST?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 12, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Type Windows + R on your keyboard, type "*net stop NahimicService*", then type "*net start NahimicService*" and try again. If it doesn't work, restart your computer.



Even this is w/o Success :-(


----------



## rhlgamer (Aug 12, 2020)

@Alan Finote
hey bro first of all thanks for your driver its too damn goood. i have some question
1. how to install dolby oem msix bundle ....
2. how to boost some more audio volume.
3.can i use viper for window with it ? all i need is viper pure bass for headphone...



NIYASKR said:


> i faced some issues after installing no sound effects are working bu after installing the additional file they started working .. Thanks brother such an amazing work @Alan Finote
> 
> and I'm your daily github visitor...


hey bro where is the additional file none of the effects is working in 996 update . getting audio device cannot be detected


----------



## robnitro (Aug 12, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> Even this is w/o Success :-(


Same problem here.  Both nahimic 32 and 64 exe were running,  I give up on that app, I heard it has issues, creative works fine for me.  But I wonder which is best, the 720  or the cinema 5?


----------



## Dee_NA (Aug 12, 2020)

Using Windows7 is there a way to try out DTS Studio Sound still?? Curious what the difference in sound is. One of the versions thats been known to work is 88141 i think it was (computer is turned off at the moment)


----------



## NIYASKR (Aug 13, 2020)

rhlgamer said:


> @Alan Finote
> hey bro first of all thanks for your driver its too damn goood. i have some question
> 1. how to install dolby oem msix bundle ....
> 2. how to boost some more audio volume.
> ...


bro go to the first page of this thread first post. there is a file which provided by Alen


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello Alan, I've just completed a few tests for AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1. After experimenting for approximately 2 x 24 hours. I want to provide feedback:

1. All UWP apps that use* the Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy) panel* on my device can run normally. It's just another problem with the sound produced. All the effects of UWP apps like *Creativ suite:* _Sound Blaster Connect (720 and Cinema 5)_ *each one* *[selected]*, *Dolby Atmos [selected]*, *A-Volute (tested Sonic 3: Error, so [unselected])*, *Realtek Asio Driver [selected]* not working at all. _*Cause the default sound from Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy) is louder*_. *Although Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy) can produce analog output mode normally.*

2. Furthermore, I have also tried *the Realtek Audio Consule Panel version (1.14.226.0) *by combining the installation together with the *Creativ suite:* _Sound Blaster Connect (720 and Cinema 5)_ *each one [selected]*, *Dolby Atmos [selected]*, *A-Volute [unselected],* *Realtek Asio Driver [selected]*. _*The result is that all UWP apps can't be operated as in the previous version (AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8984.1)*_ or *(analog output mode doesn't work)*.

3. I noticed, when uninstalling the drivers for the Realtek Audio Consule Driver Panel (AAF DCH Optimus Sound version 6.0.8996.1) using the Revo Uninstaller app, there is seen an old version of the standard drivers installed in the location "*C:\Users\Device Name\Appdata\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent*" as seen in the attached SC image.




Maybe that's all I can say at this time. Thanks in advance.
Regards.

PS. There seems to be a bit of bad news regarding the digital signature in the latest update for Windows 10 version 2004.


			https://bit.ly/33PJ4oy


----------



## robnitro (Aug 13, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello Alan, I've just completed a few tests for AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1. After experimenting for approximately 2 x 24 hours. I want to provide feedback:
> 
> 1. All UWP apps that use* the Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy) panel* on my device can run normally. It's just another problem with the sound produced. All the effects of UWP apps like *Creativ suite:* _Sound Blaster Connect (720 and Cinema 5)_ *each one* *[selected]*, *Dolby Atmos [selected]*, *A-Volute (tested Sonic 3: Error, so [unselected])*, *Realtek Asio Driver [selected]* not working at all. _*Cause the default sound from Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy) is louder*_. *Although Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy) can produce analog output mode normally.*
> 
> ...


For the effects to work, I had to use this file from the first post


			https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAF_DCH_RealtekModded/raw/master/rtkhdaud.exe
		

Install and reboot.  Also make sure your rear channels are set correctly... Sometimes they show up as side.


----------



## dododo (Aug 13, 2020)

robnitro said:


> Same problem here.  Both nahimic 32 and 64 exe were running,  I give up on that app, I heard it has issues, creative works fine for me.  But I wonder which is best, the 720  or the cinema 5?



Cinema 5


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 13, 2020)

robnitro said:


> For the effects to work, I had to use this file from the first post
> 
> 
> https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAF_DCH_RealtekModded/raw/master/rtkhdaud.exe
> ...



You mean, when we select installation using the *Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy) panel*?  Or *the Realtek Audio Consule Panel version (1.14.226.0)*?  Honestly I haven't tried it for HD panels.  But for the Audio Consule panel, I've tried it.  Install, reboot.  The results worked.  But if we reboot again.  Then it goes back to AAF DCH Optimus Sound.  Not permanent.


----------



## thesach (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi, I just got an alienware aurora r11 and it uses a realtek driver 6.0.8928.1  with an intel core i9 windows 10 computer.  I use voicemeeter to control my audio and I can no longer use it with WDM because all the sound is jittery and robotic sounding.  If I use MME it works fine.  Any help would be great, I am not sure if I need to install a modded driver or something to get it to work.


----------



## Xeonic (Aug 13, 2020)

The latest version of DCH microphone does not work help me ?!


----------



## Jacko6X (Aug 14, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION
> 
> 
> ...


your the best it so nice thanks in millionsss


----------



## edward636 (Aug 14, 2020)

robnitro said:


> I use Creative because speaker fill doesnt work with my chrome browser for spotify or youtube.
> In creative.. IMMERSION, set it to 50% (above 50% messes with front channels mix),  turn off the other effects and turn off environment.


speaker fill for youtube only worked for me with SB connect, entering configuration / installation and selecting 5.1 / 7.1, since the realtek console does not work. and also performs the upmix


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 14, 2020)

Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

i tried the driver thanks a lot but i hope this was going to alow me to comfigure S/PDIF to output 5.1 as it was limited to 2.0 i have done those steps: 1- uninstall my original driver 2- clean reg using CCleaner 3- install alan driver using setup file, then using Device to update drive using...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello.
Alan what You say about this?? 
)



H4cziLLa said:


> Hello.
> Alan what You say about this??
> )


Here are screens with the same patched drivers and dts x ultra supported but on 2 other version of realtek drivers: 7071 modded by wincreators https://mega.nz/file/2foihYhB#NI0Hkw0nUnKerP9dbh4cPkEw-8n4MuOauNYIaq3U_YU and lastest uad dch mod by Alan Finotty v8996.1 https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAF_DCH_RealtekModded/releases
Dts x ultra i was enabled on windows 10 Enterprise 20h1 compilation 19041.450


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 16, 2020)

@Alan Finote
DCH 6.0.8996.1 HDA manager seem not work unlike DCH 6.0.8960.1 HDA manager
or can we use asus's HDA manager instead ?


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 16, 2020)

I just installed standard driver v6.0.8960.1 and selected only APO with DDL+DTS option. The Dolby Digital Live in the S-PDIF works fine but there is no "DTS Connect" option to choose.
I can only send "Dolby Digital 5.1" to my audio receiver, but no "DTS". My motherboard, "ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus" uses a "Realtek S1200A" chip.

Also, the audio driver installed is "AAF Optimus Sound", listed in Windows 10's "Device Manager". There is no "Realtek High Definition Audio". Is this correct ? I haven't tried installing older drivers though.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 16, 2020)

@Alan Finote, isn't it anyhow possible, to set up aside in the Driver's Settings on S/PDIF-Panel the Dolby-Output for 7.1-Ch per default?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 17, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @Alan Finote, isn't it anyhow possible, to set up aside in the Driver's Settings on S/PDIF-Panel the Dolby-Output for 7.1-Ch per default?


Nice question. Actually I try to fix a speakers config but on sound blaster xfi usb 5.1 pro it could be really HARDdifficult -- read in creative language- NOT Supported or more troublity than cost of Your usb device  sooo..... All audioqualityprime People sending a BBIIGGest lifesentence, I mean "stop da f..ing kidding Me" kisses to CREATIVE(D) siftware engeneers  with subtelle podscriptum: Ok today You told its  (was were been) NOT Supported but We'll read Your post correctly:. " Coming soon will be Available...   Almost ALL creative new drivers effects was send from Theirs hardware users like Me, You and our Fellas.... We only earn LOOOOTS moneys using Your ideas.... :-/


----------



## LordGMLP (Aug 17, 2020)

@Alan Finote I’ve ticked off all driver policies I thought could potentially disable the internal laptop speaker (JackCfg, Policy group 2 and Policy group 8). But sound is still playing concurrently in both external and internal speakers. And also when headphones are plugged in, which defeats the purpose if sound is still blasting off the internal speakers. Please help.


----------



## X3NN (Aug 17, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Execute these commands:
> *net stop UWPService
> net start UWPService*
> and try again.
> If it doesn't work, restart your computer.



I currently have this problem again and neither computer restart nor these commands help..


----------



## Grantelb4rt (Aug 17, 2020)

After a windows update i cant get back into the Dolby Atmos Panel! It says there is an issue accessing the Dolby Atmos driver.
And it apperantly saved the last setting and has Dolby Atmos still enabled, even after a driver reinstall. So Im stuck with Dolby Atmos enabled which is not always fun.
I installed your newest driver Package and the Issue still exists.


----------



## Zonder (Aug 19, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> Obrigado, funcionou, você é o Rei dos Drivers de Áudio.
> Só mais uma coisa, eu tenho Colunas 5.1 e como posso fazer para mostrar o Volume do Subwoofer no Programa da Realtek? Eu já fiz isto mas foi no HDA, já não me lembro como.
> Obrigado
> 
> ...


@Godzilla @Diogo Silva

Alan Finote 

Greetings. I have been suffering for two days with DCH 6.0.8996.1 No Equalizer. Once appeared but there is no samsung alive - discard the screenshots of how the checkboxes should be and what exactly to press.
Rtkhdaud file - does not help after reboot.
"FindPolicyText" search field, look for "NoSndEffect" and "RemoveRTKGraphicEQ" policies and leave them unchecked. -
how to understand this garbage? Should the fucking jackdaws stand or not?
This fucking English language always translates in two ways - you can understand this way and that ..
Second question. Where are the remnants of sound blaster connect stored after deleting it? Besides ProgramData - where are they stored? After installing the mod - when closing sbc - the equalizer settings of this program are reset -
reset doesn't help. Maybe she keeps the remnants of the old version somewhere?
Alan is a fine fellow, of course - but these mind-boggling attitudes tend to forget.
This asshole H4cziLLa throws off his screenshots all the time - everything works for him, everything is fucking fucking fools and nothing works for anyone.)))
People are asking to specifically tell you how to install correctly -
does not tell. What the fuck are you taking off then?


----------



## misscarol (Aug 19, 2020)

Alan stuffs is not working as intend to be unfortunately, and this H4cziLLa keep sharing those perfect stuffs working but when you download is all broken nothing works.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

misscarol said:


> Alan stuffs is not working as intend to be unfortunately, and this H4cziLLa keep sharing those perfect stuffs working but when you download is all broken nothing works.


Which software from isnt working on Your pc?


----------



## raynan222 (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi Alan thanks for your awesome work on this mod.
I got few problems with the latest installments of them.

AAFAudioPackDCH-*6.0.8975.1 *after updating to this one, in the past, I got problems with discord when using my headset and mic enhancements on Sound blaster program (720º). All the sound that my computer programs executed, was going through the mic and people could hear as if was me talking even the discord sounds. By somehow I did something that i don't remember and fixed it, i think it was deselecting the " RunningOnWindows8point1 " policy i don't remember very well because it was around the Windows recent big update so the whole system was very buggy.
AAFHDAudioPack-*6.0.8996.1* after updating to this one the same problem with the *8975.1 *came back but i could not fix it by any means and tried go back to the *8975.1 *after giving up but problem persisted and i gave up again  because I could not fix it again
Things that I tried to fix the problem

Complete uninstall and removing the drives AAF with DriverStoreExplorer.v0.10.58
I tried the actions listed as Mandatory for *6.0.8975.1 *policy " TypeAsAnalogForFrontMIC "
Tried the fix on the *6.0.8996.1* "EXECUTE *THIS FILE* AND REBOOT YOUR COMPUTER "
On *6.0.8996.1 *Tried get driver policy save and restart
Anyway I'm on *6.0.8945.1 *at it's running fine but the sound blaster program is not that good with the effects and mic enhancements so I'm interested in trying again but I need help, have you heard about that kind of problem before?


----------



## misscarol (Aug 22, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Which software from isnt working on Your pc?


The one that u shared here https://mega.nz/file/2foihYhB#NI0Hkw0nUnKerP9dbh4cPkEw-8n4MuOauNYIaq3U_YU to work with alan stuffs, but spatial sound doesn't work it shows only windows sonic as a option, i don't get dts x ultra, headphone. I know you guys are committed to help and thanks for that but simply doesn't work as intended like in your screenshots. I'm in windows 10 2004, ALC887 MSI H310


----------



## Stan215 (Aug 22, 2020)

@everyone this is trail and error , what i do is install a regular realtek driver then i go into realtek tool and screenshot everything thats check in the tool thats working on a non modded driver ,then i install Alan drivers if something not working  i compare my screen shots to the realtek tool and check everything that was working  before the mod again fellas trail and error  we all have different computers so everything not always going to work on your pc  you just have to play around with the tool remember when you decided to use the tool its at your own risk . just take a couple days and start messing around with the realtek tool i start by effects being i like speaker fill i try to see what works with speaker fill and then find out that speaker fill  doesn't  show with dolby anything stuff like that is and example so again trail and error 

first screenshot no speakerfill just dolby
second screenshot speakerfill

i go back and forth enabling dolby and speakerfill


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 24, 2020)

misscarol said:


> The one that u shared here https://mega.nz/file/2foihYhB#NI0Hkw0nUnKerP9dbh4cPkEw-8n4MuOauNYIaq3U_YU to work with alan stuffs, but spatial sound doesn't work it shows only windows sonic as a option, i don't get dts x ultra, headphone. I know you guys are committed to help and thanks for that but simply doesn't work as intended like in your screenshots. I'm in windows 10 2004, ALC887 MSI H310



It seems, so you need a newer MoBo with a Realtek ALC1220A-Audiochip to get these Features running...


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 24, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> I just installed standard driver v6.0.8960.1 and selected only APO with DDL+DTS option. The Dolby Digital Live in the S-PDIF works fine but there is no "DTS Connect" option to choose.
> I can only send "Dolby Digital 5.1" to my audio receiver, but no "DTS". My motherboard, "ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus" uses a "Realtek S1200A" chip.
> 
> Also, the audio driver installed is "AAF Optimus Sound", listed in Windows 10's "Device Manager". There is no "Realtek High Definition Audio". Is this correct ? I haven't tried installing older drivers though.View attachment 165716


Change PID and VID values in realtek audio device tweak like this and reboot


----------



## NIYASKR (Aug 25, 2020)

friends,
I have an AMD processor based laptop.I have installed @Alan Finote driver ..last week I connected this laptop with my Uncle's smart tv through HDMI but when I choose Alan's driver the audio is empty but when I choose the AMD sound driver(I dunno there is one exsist), it works well even in high birate.. WHat is the scene here? ... anyone please help to resolve this...

and my realtek uad driver don't have any dts options..


----------



## neal123321 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello guys, I have a questions...

I installed the latest DCH-UAD VERSION (*6.0.8996.1*). The Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive in S-PDIF works fine.
But when I play test video for testing 5.1 channel , I noticed that it wasn't able to divide the Front- and Rear-Channel-Speakers from each other.
Rear-Channel-Speakers  is no sound in the test video. But when I play other general music, It sounds like stereo.......(The decoding light of the player always lights up)

What can I do......


----------



## NIYASKR (Aug 25, 2020)

neal123321 said:


> Hello guys, I have a questions...
> 
> I installed the latest DCH-UAD VERSION (*6.0.8996.1*). The Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive I in the S-PDIF works fine.
> But when I play test video for testing 5.1 channel , I noticed that it wasn't able to divide the Front- and Rear-Channel-Speakers from each other.
> ...


bro how did you installed ..i didnt got dolby and dts .. can you share one pic and steps of installing.


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey @Alan Finote I have a question. Is it possible to make Nvidia Audio Drivers work with Creative Sound Blaster Connect 720? How? Because I have made Dolby Atmos, DbHTv4, Nahimic and Equalizer APO work with it by editing through FX Configurator but Only Sound Blaster 720 do not work. (Edit: I am using your drivers)


----------



## lightzout (Aug 25, 2020)

Poking my head in here to say that the Creative SB 720 seems to enhance the footsteps in my headset while playing Battlefield 5. I am sure it does for other games.  I still can't say how much better it is now but I want to play it over the 5.1 speakers for comparison. Sometimes you hear footsteps but gauging distance is hard and there is no directional sound to account for vertical relation. It may be possible to acount for dampening by walls or other environmental objects which might aid "positional" awareness but that isn't really as big a challenge as being able to deliver accurate headsots when the person you here finally emerges or pops out.  I am still on standard with DTS 5.1 output SPDIF to receiver for music and headset its 1/8" jack on front of my PC for HyperX Cloud Alpha headset.  As of right now everything is flawless but I may be addding a newer receiver with HDMI (its still old but supports 7.1 and HDMI.  I also added a "gaming" monitor that uses display port. Windows 10 keeps adding drivers for both the display and Nvidia control panels audio handlers....not sure if its degraded my sound. But I do find the Creative suite OK for gaming. Time to play with stuff, maybe break it and re-install????

Anyway having fun! Oss!


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 25, 2020)

lightzout said:


> Poking my head in here to say that the Creative SB 720 seems to enhance the footsteps in my headset while playing Battlefield 5. I am sure it does for other games.  I still can't say how much better it is now but I want to play it over the 5.1 speakers for comparison. Sometimes you hear footsteps but gauging distance is hard and there is no directional sound to account for vertical relation. It may be possible to acount for dampening by walls or other environmental objects which might aid "positional" awareness but that isn't really as big a challenge as being able to deliver accurate headshots when the person you here finally emerges or pops out.  I am still on standard with DTS 5.1 output SPDIF to receiver for music and headset its 1/8" jack on front of my PC for HyperX Cloud Alpha headset.  As of right now everything is flawless but I may be addding a newer receiver with HDMI (its still old but supports 7.1 and HDMI.  I also added a "gaming" monitor that uses display port. Windows 10 keeps adding drivers for both the display and Nvidia control panels audio handlers....not sure if its degraded my sound. But I do find the Creative suite OK for gaming. Time to play with stuff, maybe break it and re-install????
> 
> Anyway having fun! Oss!


 I am currently using Realtek Audio and Nvidia Audio. Realtek are my main speakers but nvidia handles the HDMI sound which I get through my monitor Audio Jack. And little bit of editing via FX configurator which comes with APO Driver 2.7 for the nvidia to enable audio enhancers over it and voila the audio is loud and clear.

I bit of use an extra Dolby Home Theater v4 PCEE4 which to be honest makes the audio much clearer.  Unfortunately Creative SB 720 doesn't work over HDMI. All you need is APO Driver from PureSoft Blog post and edit the configurations to your liking.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 26, 2020)

Jewelson said:


> I am currently using Realtek Audio and Nvidia Audio. Realtek are my main speakers but nvidia handles the HDMI sound which I get through my monitor Audio Jack. And little bit of editing via FX configurator which comes with APO Driver 2.7 for the nvidia to enable audio enhancers over it and voila the audio is loud and clear.
> 
> I bit of use an extra Dolby Home Theater v4 PCEE4 which to be honest makes the audio much clearer.  Unfortunately Creative SB 720 doesn't work over HDMI. All you need is APO Driver from PureSoft Blog post and edit the configurations to your liking.


What steps did you follow?  I tried to install it but it wasnt working for me.  Which base driver did you use for the realtek?
Did you compare Creative cinema5/720  vs  pcee4?   I would love pcee, simpler if it did stereo to surround speaker fill.


----------



## Jewelson (Aug 26, 2020)

robnitro said:


> What steps did you follow?  I tried to install it but it wasn't working for me.  Which base driver did you use for the realtek?
> Did you compare Creative cinema5/720  vs  pcee4?   I would love pcee, simpler if it did stereo to surround speaker fill.


1 . Download APO Driver 2.7 + from Puresoft forum. Search for "APO Driver puresoft"
2 . Install it and then Start the Maintenance Driver (Blue Icon) and Install PCEE4 and Dolby DAX API service but ticking on them.
3. Open FX Configurator which comes with APO driver
4. Select the Endpoint from drop down menu in FX Config.
5. Once selected Press Load config and select the FXSetting.ini & Apply the Config file I shared.
6. Press Restart Audio service drivers in FX config
7. If 5.1/7.1 is selected install Equalizer APO and als install HeSuVi
8. In HeSuVi select Actions>Open Equalizer Configurator and then tick the appropriate sound system.
9. Press no if asked to restart then just Restart HeSuVi app and Restart Audio Services again through FX Configurator or HeSuVi Action menu. Goto it's Additional tab.
10. Your selected system should now be visible. Tick it. Now Your system should have surround sound working even if it's 2.1 system or just headphones.
11. Additionally Install Dolby Home Theater v4 (PCEE4) from https://rb.gy/fseikc. Apply the Reg file that comes with it and then install the software.
*If nehamic is installed then do not let it optimize if using it on nvidia hd audio driver.*

Basically it would work on any Alan's Drivers. Sometimes it doesn't then we need to add remove GUID in FX configurator or just  Install additional APO Driver in Driver Manager (blue Icon). The GUID code of  SFX/MFX/LFX setting are already provided with APO Driver which are visible when you hit Load Config button in FX Configurator. CT-MBAPO2-Render is of Crative Cinema5/720 but it only works on realtek driver not on the nvidia hdmi one.


----------



## rhlgamer (Aug 27, 2020)

Jewelson said:


> 1 . Download APO Driver 2.7 + from Puresoft forum. Search for "APO Driver puresoft"
> 2 . Install it and then Start the Maintenance Driver (Blue Icon) and Install PCEE4 and Dolby DAX API service but ticking on them.
> 3. Open FX Configurator which comes with APO driver
> 4. Select the Endpoint from drop down menu in FX Config.
> ...


Hey bro do u know how to use viper 4 window with Dolby Atmos ?


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 27, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Change PID and VID values in realtek audio device tweak like this and reboot
> View attachment 166583


Thanks. Won't this change the hardware ID to something else ? My audio chip is ALC S1200A. I also searched for the "rtkhdaud.dat " file and it's not found anywhere in my system. Do I need this file ?
I installed the standard driver (APO + DDL/DTS, unchecked everything else).


----------



## Cardepils (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey *Alan Finote* can you help me please?   

I have successfully installed your realtek mod (aaf dch optimus sound 8996.1 HDA) but, 
I accidentally clicked the button that I circled in red on the picture
when i restart the computer its all blank, i mean my realtek, sounblaster, sonic studio, and dolby atmos, i cant use it anymore
and then i uninstall all the components optimus sound 8996.1 and install it again
after install optimus sound 8996.1 again and restart computer, i cant still using your driver anymore 
the HDA not show up, dolby atmos sonic studio soundblaster cant detect the driver
i try to install original realtek driver from the website but still cant use it
any driver im trying to install like djurko, gamespirit, haczilla, your driver, and original driver still there is no change

*im using windows 10*







my question is :
1. What is the function of the button that I circled in red?
2. How can i use your driver without any problem as before i clicked the red circle button on the image?

Thankyou... Sorry for my english...


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 27, 2020)

Cardepils said:


> Hey *Alan Finote* can you help me please?
> 
> I have successfully installed your realtek mod (aaf dch optimus sound 8996.1 HDA) but,
> I accidentally clicked the button that I circled in red on the picture
> ...


You ve got installed drivers type dch-uad. In this drivers Realtek Audio Console was installed to manage device. If You want back to classic audio panel install drivers obe more time and during setup choose hda Control panel not Realtek Audio Console uad.other option is set manually in win startup rtkgui.exe


----------



## Cardepils (Aug 27, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> You ve got installed drivers type dch-uad. In this drivers Realtek Audio Console was installed to manage device. If You want back to classic audio panel install drivers obe more time and during setup choose hda Control panel not Realtek Audio Console uad.other option is set manually in win startup rtkgui.exe


i've done that before, first i choose Realtek HD Audio Manager (HDA) restart computer, still no change. so uninstall it
and the second i choose Realtek Audio Console (UAD) restart computer, there is no change 

even realtek driver original cant be used anymore. before i click that button on "realtek audio device tweak" in accidentally im successfully install djurko driver or gamespirit or haczilla, or alan finote driver 
that is amazing sound in my speaker setup, im using 7.1 x2  = 14.2 speaker (2 center, 2 subwoofer, 2 front right, 2 front left, 2 side right, 2 side left, 2 rear right, 2 rear left)

and now i cant hear anything, please help me


----------



## henri7890 (Aug 27, 2020)

my realtek drivers messed up

Dont install Dolby atmos and Dolby access
Dont detect anything of this "drivers" (i installed this drivers yesterday and worked fine, but idk why pass it).

I try the Standard and partially work, detect the drivers but when i change any options no change is noticed dont work, then i uninstall another time the standard version and reinstall the DCH version and it is as you see is what is happening to me....

i accidentally pressed the button of services (Realtek Audio Device Tweak), see the image, this is the problem??


----------



## hurakura (Aug 27, 2020)

Modded or unmodded it's still Realtek. Still sounds like crap.


----------



## Zonder (Aug 27, 2020)

henri7890 said:


> my realtek drivers messed up
> 
> Dont install Dolby atmos and Dolby access
> Dont detect anything of this "drivers" (i installed this drivers yesterday and worked fine, but idk why pass it).
> ...


Friend try this, download it on the first page and run it, it will replace the file.


----------



## henri7890 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Friend try this, download it on the first page and run it, it will replace the file.



i try 2 times, dont work....


----------



## Zonder (Aug 27, 2020)

henri7890 said:


> i try 2 times, dont work....


With reboot after replacement, naturally


----------



## henri7890 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zonder said:


> With reboot after replacement, naturally


Yeah, reboots 2 times accord to make the changes


----------



## Cardepils (Aug 27, 2020)

henri7890 said:


> my realtek drivers messed up
> 
> Dont install Dolby atmos and Dolby access
> Dont detect anything of this "drivers" (i installed this drivers yesterday and worked fine, but idk why pass it).
> ...



Yeah i have the same problem with you bro
please help us 
for all people in this forum do not ever touch that BUTTON


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 27, 2020)

henri7890 said:


> my realtek drivers messed up
> 
> Dont install Dolby atmos and Dolby access
> Dont detect anything of this "drivers" (i installed this drivers yesterday and worked fine, but idk why pass it).
> ...


This button not working.


----------



## henri7890 (Aug 27, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> This button not working.


Explain me why the drivers dont work anymore :/ and another drivers, i a little frustrated when worked before....


----------



## rhlgamer (Aug 28, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> You ve got installed drivers type dch-uad. In this drivers Realtek Audio Console was installed to manage device. If You want back to classic audio panel install drivers obe more time and during setup choose hda Control panel not Realtek Audio Console uad.other option is set manually in win startup rtkgui.exe


hey bro i can see dolby atmos for headphone in spatial sound  but i cant see dolby access app to enable this


----------



## lightzout (Aug 28, 2020)

I have played Battlefield 5 and now that Creative is NOT working it does in fact help a l;ot knowing where foots steps are coming from? Is there a way to reinstall Creative 720 without re-doing the whole deal?  I am not crazy about Creative but it does work. If I could afford it I might buy one of their headsets but mine are OK. I want the license. All these apps are always calling home and checking hardware IDs etc. I believe every consumer show be able to do whatever they want. Corporations want to keeping buying new stuff every year. The endless upgrade cycle!

SPECIAL NOTE: There have been a few posts here lately that seem to lack understanding of what this mod does, why it exists and how to implement it. My opinion is my own I don't speak for Alan but I will speak UP for him because some of the posts were rude or unrealistic.  Alan's driver fill a gap so to speak as his software bridges legacy hardware design to current standards because large companies like realtek or Asus or Creative don't support sodtware for long. This is part of "software as a service" trend many corporations adopted to keep theirs hands in your wallet.  If you are having issues it may be hard to track and you can get impatient or frustrated. Keep this in mind.

1) Alan is a vounteer doing things for average users. He has been doing it long enough to prove his merit. 2) If your stuff doesnt work its very likely due to Microsofts controls and updates. 3) Be ready and willing to test and repeat but don't blame Alan.  4) I agree Haczilla should stop responding to posts for Alan its confusing. He has his owb thread and none of his crap ever worked for me 5) Welcome to the wonderful word of Windohs drivers, buckle up, it can be a bumpy ride. 6)If your system is running windows 10 and some crappy app doesn't work the way you want it immediately chances are the problem is MS . Learn as much as you can and be polite. Even if your problem is 100% justified we all need to be part of the solution. Windows 10 sneaky updates often include broad changes with no warning! I think it sounds great whoever said Realtek has bad sound is doing it wrong. Seriously I know the US is a failed state and people are angry but font take it on him. Manage your expections. Didnt work this first time? There are too many variables to account for one source as a problem. My personal belief is that user error/ignorance is almost always root problem, then greedy corporate DRM backdoors or the Queen of software drama: Windows10/MS Store (inparticular the malwre contols) Corporations do not want to do their software stuff because they are greedy. Some companies will grab code from git and bundle it as their own. I know confusion and frustration. But this project is an ongoing work in progress not a fixed solution or static concern.

Sorry to rant but I am not alone Creative doesnt work after adding new monitor the HDMI conrols keep getting deffered to nvidia or the monitor drivers which may e why Creative doesnt recoginze. IDK but i dont trust Windows, Realtek, Creative or any other tech company to fix it. Its frustrating for lots of people even with brand new gear. My roomate has the latest Dell Gaming Laptop that uses a Kill NIC card, Windows Update took him offline for a week bc the only way Dell could offer to update the four year old design was snail mail a USB. I fixed it in an hour but was shocked at the lack of driver integration MS touts, it is not working  Consumers should rely on KNOWing how to to FIX their own hardware or at least keep it running. If anyone knows how to get 720 suite running again LMK please!


----------



## dododo (Aug 29, 2020)

Cardepils said:


> i've done that before, first i choose Realtek HD Audio Manager (HDA) restart computer, still no change. so uninstall it
> and the second i choose Realtek Audio Console (UAD) restart computer, there is no change
> 
> even realtek driver original cant be used anymore. before i click that button on "realtek audio device tweak" in accidentally im successfully install djurko driver or gamespirit or haczilla, or alan finote driver
> ...


7.1 x2 = 14.2 speaker (2 center, 2 subwoofer, 2 front right, 2 front left, 2 side right, 2 side left, 2 rear right, 2 rear left) ？？？
 

Screenshot


----------



## neal123321 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello guys, I have a questions...

I installed the latest DCH-UAD VERSION (*6.0.8996.1*). The Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive in S-PDIF works fine.
But when I play test video for testing 5.1 channel , I noticed that it wasn't able to divide the Front- and Rear-Channel-Speakers from each other.
Rear-Channel-Speakers  is no sound in the test video. But when I play other general music, It sounds like stereo.......(The decoding light of the player always lights up)

(My device：Z370-F GAMING / SupremeFX S1220A )


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 29, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.8996.1
SOME DRIVERPACK EXTENSIONS AND SOFTWARE COMPONENTS UPDATED
NEW CHANGES

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.8996.1
> SOME DRIVERPACK EXTENSIONS AND SOFTWARE COMPONENTS UPDATED
> NEW CHANGES
> ...


I hope this time I get lucky. Thanks Very Much..


----------



## itachimendes (Aug 30, 2020)

Cardepils said:


> Hey *Alan Finote* can you help me please?
> 
> I have successfully installed your realtek mod (aaf dch optimus sound 8996.1 HDA) but,
> I accidentally clicked the button that I circled in red on the picture
> ...



Man 
you just deleted all *input/output (endpoint)* of your sound 
the only way is get a *.reg file* with new *entries....*or*....reset windows(maybe) *or* Formatting.

which is your audio chipset?? *(alc892, alc888, alc1200)


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi Alan, I seem stuck in the process of installing the drivers in the new version that was just released. So the driver installation process takes a long time (that's about 15 minutes), but there is no progress indication that the installation process is complete. Previously, this had never happened in the previous version. I have tried the installation process for the latest drivers, both in the HDA drivers panel and the UAD drivers panel. I hope you can fix it. thanks.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey Alan , There's a problem with the Installer in the latest version , It's stuck here -


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 30, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hi Alan, I seem stuck in the process of installing the drivers in the new version that was just released. So the driver installation process takes a long time (that's about 15 minutes), but there is no progress indication that the installation process is complete. Previously, this had never happened in the previous version. I have tried the installation process for the latest drivers, both in the HDA drivers panel and the UAD drivers panel. I hope you can fix it. thanks.


This is because the installer is stuck at a point before it actually starts installing something .


----------



## NIYASKR (Aug 30, 2020)

**Im a die hard fan of your work.**
@Alan Finote 

after I had done a clean install of windows 10 latest version the realtek comapny driver automatically installed .Then i removed it and install the new driver from alan. but the installation was big laggy and i had never seen so slow before.. after the installation the relatek console not working . so i decided to uninstall it. the unistallation took a long time and gone infinte.



i just waited several hours and i lost my control and force stop it..
and in re-install the same situation occured the screen is gone infinte ...



any solutions please help...


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Aug 30, 2020)

It seems like the installer gets stuck for me too at "ADM Local Group is Taking Ownership MMDevices key..."


----------



## NIYASKR (Aug 30, 2020)

ANd anyone know any tools to completly remove the realtek?


----------



## AHITMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi guys...great mods by @Alan Finote btw, after reading a couple post Including 1st page and github ofcourse, Im still having  a hard time figuring out how to install this. I have a crosshair VII hero wifi with sonic studio 3 and realtek drivers installed but Im trying to understand if I:
1. should uninstall my currently installed drivers? Or
2. just run rtkhdaud.exe and restart then just run the installer? 
3. Select everything to install on installer? Or just sonic studio?

A good bump in the right direction would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm busy at the moment. But later I will be repairing the package. The problem has already been identified.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I'm busy at the moment. But later I will be repairing the package. The problem has already been identified.


Please take your time first. I will wait patiently.



Godzilla said:


> This is because the installer is stuck at a point before it actually starts installing something .


Yeaah.., I think so too. The installation process is indeed running. But that was without progress. We can see this when we cancel the installation process after we force it to stop through the task manager. The installation file is already installed. But not complete perfect.


----------



## AHITMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> Hi guys...great mods by @Alan Finote btw, after reading a couple post Including 1st page and github ofcourse, Im still having  a hard time figuring out how to install this. I have a crosshair VII hero wifi with sonic studio 3 and realtek drivers installed but Im trying to understand if I:
> 1. should uninstall my currently installed drivers? Or
> 2. just run rtkhdaud.exe and restart then just run the installer?
> 3. Select everything to install on installer? Or just sonic studio?
> ...



Any help at all guys .


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 30, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> Hi guys...great mods by @Alan Finote btw, after reading a couple post Including 1st page and github ofcourse, Im still having  a hard time figuring out how to install this. I have a crosshair VII hero wifi with sonic studio 3 and realtek drivers installed but Im trying to understand if I:
> 1. should uninstall my currently installed drivers? Or
> 2. just run rtkhdaud.exe and restart then just run the installer?
> 3. Select everything to install on installer? Or just sonic studio?
> ...


1 - Uninstall your drivers and reboot your computer
2 - Open the driver pack installer, follow the instructions on the screen, select the features you want to install and proceed with the installation. At the end of it, you will be asked to restart your computer.



Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.8996.1
> SOME DRIVERPACK EXTENSIONS AND SOFTWARE COMPONENTS UPDATED
> NEW CHANGES
> ...


*To those who are having problems installing / uninstalling the latest package, I recommend running these commands in sequence, simultaneously with the installer / uninstaller open and performing some operation:*

```
cmd /k net stop Audiosrv
cmd /k net stop AudioEndpointBuilder
cmd /k reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Capture /f
cmd /k reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render /f
cmd /k net start AudioEndpointBuilder
cmd /k net start Audiosrv
```


----------



## AHITMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> 1 - Uninstall your drivers and reboot your computer
> 2 - Open the driver pack installer, follow the instructions on the screen, select the features you want to install and proceed with the installation. At the end of it, you will be asked to restart your computer.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, can I install everything the package comes with or do I literally have to pick specific sotware compatible with my crosshair VII hero wifi mobo? Thanks again for your hard work.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> 1 - Uninstall your drivers and reboot your computer
> 2 - Open the driver pack installer, follow the instructions on the screen, select the features you want to install and proceed with the installation. At the end of it, you will be asked to restart your computer.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean like the screenshot below?
If so, then I'll have to rest first. Because tomorrow I have to work. Btw, thanks very much for the fix. Tomorrow I will report the results.

Regards.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey Alan , The installer works after running those commands , Everything works fine except the Realtek App


----------



## Zonder (Aug 30, 2020)

Alan!
I support. Realtek Audio Console does not work.
There is also no Audio Tweak Device after installation. Ok I have one previously downloaded - only DrvCtrl20 and 40 are included.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Aug 30, 2020)

Godzilla said:


> Hey Alan , The installer works after running those commands , Everything works fine except the Realtek App


me too


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 30, 2020)

@Godzilla @Zonder @Sonyboi
Package Updated


----------



## Zonder (Aug 30, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> @Godzilla @Zonder @Sonyboi
> Package Updated


Alan! Realtek Console is up and running. But! No Equalizer. Checked the boxes - rebooted - the equalizer did not appear. A, B, C - screenshots - this is what to become after installation. The other two - spacer checkboxes and reboot .... - the equalizer did not appear.
And another question - why, after placing the checkboxes in DrvCtrl52 - the sound becomes richer, bassist?

Another moment - Sonic - the advanced setting is gone - And the application is reset - right while the computer is running without rebooting - you open it - the sound changes - you close it - it is reset ... I rolled back to the previous version.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 31, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Alan! Realtek Console is up and running. But! No Equalizer. Checked the boxes - rebooted - the equalizer did not appear. A, B, C - screenshots - this is what to become after installation. The other two - spacer checkboxes and reboot .... - the equalizer did not appear.
> And another question - why, after placing the checkboxes in DrvCtrl52 - the sound becomes richer, bassist?
> 
> Another moment - Sonic - the advanced setting is gone - And the application is reset - right while the computer is running without rebooting - you open it - the sound changes - you close it - it is reset ... I rolled back to the previous version.


Just installed the drivers, There's no Equalizer in the realtek app and the Sound alive setting has been removed .


----------



## NIYASKR (Aug 31, 2020)

ANyone please know any way to remove this s.....
I don't know how to remove this!
Every time i unistall this re-apprears .




Please I'm fed of this...
IDK beacause of this most of the enhancers like atmos are not working from alans mod..
Anyone please help....


----------



## prokiller1199 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi, I just install the DCH-UAD driver, The Dolby Atmos is not working as it is not present in the speaker properties. I opened the tweaker and found only DrvCtrl3, DrvCtrl20, DrvCtrl40 is enabled.
After i ran "rtkhdaud", only appears sound alive(seen in 4) Dolby Atmos still missing. Any idea which DrvCtrl I should be enabled to turn on Dolby Atmos?


----------



## Cardepils (Aug 31, 2020)

dododo said:


> 7.1 x2 = 14.2 speaker (2 center, 2 subwoofer, 2 front right, 2 front left, 2 side right, 2 side left, 2 rear right, 2 rear left) ？？？
> 
> 
> Screenshot


----------



## Cardepils (Aug 31, 2020)

itachimendes said:


> Man
> you just deleted all *input/output (endpoint)* of your sound
> the only way is get a *.reg file* with new *entries....*or*....reset windows(maybe) *or* Formatting.
> 
> which is your audio chipset?? *(alc892, alc888, alc1200)



Oh god 
How can i get the reg file? Only reset windows not reinstall?
My chipset is alc888


----------



## antonkaz (Aug 31, 2020)

Where all effects Alan? Make pack with all audio enhacers please! Waves and BBE


----------



## AHITMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi again, should I just uninstall my realtek drivers or all sound drivers including nvidia and so forth?

Edit:
"cmd /k reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Capture /f
cmd /k reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render /f"

When executing those two, ACCESS DENIED. Iam the administrator of my pc and I ran CMD as admin but still get the error.


----------



## misscarol (Aug 31, 2020)

It worked all for me this time, thanks a lot Alan


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi Alan .. Sorry, I just got to give feedback. Since this morning *your second latest driver fix for v6.0.8996.1* has been installed on my device. It's just that I haven't had time to test it in person, because I'm busy with real life. And tonight, to be honest, I was really shocked, because of all my previous complaints, tonight it was cured. 
 All the driver packages I installed with the HDA drivers panel all worked fine.  Dolby Atmost, Sound Blaster Connect also works great and is clear on *my headphones* (*I haven't tried it on my active speakers*). I am very grateful to you, for making this happen.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 31, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> Hi again, should I just uninstall my realtek drivers or all sound drivers including nvidia and so forth?
> 
> Edit:
> "cmd /k reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Capture /f
> ...





Alan Finote said:


> ```
> cmd /k net stop Audiosrv
> cmd /k net stop AudioEndpointBuilder
> OPTIONAL: cmd /k reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Capture /f
> ...


Realtek drivers only.
Given the Access Denied error, you can skip these operations.
By the way, the package on GitHub has been updated.


----------



## AHITMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Realtek drivers only.
> Given the Access Denied error, you can skip these operations.
> By the way, the package on GitHub has been updated.


Ok thank you verymuch!!! ❤



Alan Finote said:


> Realtek drivers only.
> Given the Access Denied error, you can skip these operations.
> By the way, the package on GitHub has been updated.


I been have this one downloaded from 2 days ago 
"AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe" is this the one you're referring as updated or is there another one? I don't see any other


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 31, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> Ok thank you verymuch!!! ❤
> 
> 
> I been have this one downloaded from 2 days ago
> "AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe" is this the one you're referring as updated or is there another one? I don't see any other


It is himself. I updated the package in the same release, so it has the same name.


----------



## AHITMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It is himself. I updated the package in the same release, so it has the same name.


WoW ok thank you so much my brother!  ❤


----------



## alpharevx (Aug 31, 2020)

I can't seem to find dolby atmos, also when i open Nahimic 3 it force closes instantly


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

@Alan Finote I LOVE YOU MAN!!!!!!!!! finally got home and installed using your updated/latest installer and man its freaking amazing.  everything works just fine now it installs so quickly and easily. my mobo is Asus Rog Crosshair VII Hero WIFI. Never new something like this existed until 2days ago when I stumbled on it while scouring the web for a realtek modded driver.

im guessing these dont work with usb headphones? Im using HyperX Cloud II with the usb extension that it comes with for virtualized 7.1 surround sound and it dont recognise it but if I plug the Headphone's 3.5mm male head into the pc analog audio jack instead of the usb 7.1 surround sound(which is a small DAC) It works flawlessly. Any input on this @Alan Finote


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 1, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> I'm guessing these dont work with usb headphones? Im using HyperX Cloud II with the usb extension that it comes with for virtualized 7.1 surround sound and it dont recognise it but if I plug the Headphone's 3.5mm male head into the pc analog audio jack instead of the usb 7.1 surround sound(which is a small DAC) It works flawlessly. Any input on this @Alan Finote


The device mentioned by you, as it is an external DAC, has an independent driver. Therefore, the Realtek driver will not recognize the same.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi Alan, no more standard release ? I prefer not to install DCH drivers.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> The device mentioned by you, as it is an external DAC, has an independent driver. Therefore, the Realtek driver will not recognize the same.


thank you man much love.


----------



## prokiller1199 (Sep 1, 2020)

prokiller1199 said:


> Hi, I just install the DCH-UAD driver, The Dolby Atmos is not working as it is not present in the speaker properties. I opened the tweaker and found only DrvCtrl3, DrvCtrl20, DrvCtrl40 is enabled.
> After i ran "rtkhdaud", only appears sound alive(seen in 4) Dolby Atmos still missing. Any idea which DrvCtrl I should be enabled to turn on Dolby Atmos?
> View attachment 167311View attachment 167312View attachment 167313View attachment 167316


Alan can you help?


----------



## xOliver (Sep 1, 2020)

Alan, nas versões recentes, 6.0.8996.1 percebi um bug, ao abrir o iTunes vi que o volume estava consideravelmente menor que o do Groove Música (também acontece o inverso), ambos com o volume setado no máximo, voltei pra versão 6.0.8.8960.1 e normalizou, fiz outra instalação limpa da nova versão e deu o mesmo problema, obrigado pelos drivers bro, você é o cara!

Alan, in the recent versions, 6.0.8996.1 I noticed a bug, when opening iTunes I saw that the volume was considerably lower than that of Groove Music (also the opposite happens), both with the volume set at maximum, when returning to version 6.0. 8.8960.1 normalized, I did another clean install of the new version and gave the same problem, thanks for the drivers bro, you're the man!


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> Hi Alan, no more standard release ? I prefer not to install DCH drivers.


What's the difference between the two?


----------



## Lacoz (Sep 1, 2020)

I install the last version of this drive, all work ok but nahimic close instantly after i open it, i think that the problem is the a-volute service, i dont have it.

I try to reinstall the driver several times with both option (dch-aud and standard) still the same problem.

Pd. What is the difference between nahimic/sonic and cinema 5?


----------



## prokiller1199 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Alan Finote can you tell me what thing to check to enabled dolby atmos. I have try many drivers still can't. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 1, 2020)

Lacoz said:


> I install the last version of this drive, all work ok but nahimic close instantly after i open it, i think that the problem is the a-volute service, i dont have it.
> 
> I try to reinstall the driver several times with both option (dch-aud and standard) still the same problem.
> 
> Pd. What is the difference between nahimic/sonic and cinema 5?


If you have a laptop and want to use the mic , Then the Nahmic app is better than Sonic Studio and offers better recording quality , Other than that Sonic studio is better in terms of features and other functions .
The cinema 720 version is far better than the normal ( Cinema 5 ) version for gaming because of the different options and features like voice morph and default audio settings for different games , Cinema 5 has a very Clean UI so you can install it if you don't need extra options .


----------



## Tingang-21 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi Alan .. I noticed *[apply] button* on HD panel in dolby menu tab is'nt active (by default?) When I switch from SBC Cinema to 720°. On SBC Cinema *[apply] button* works fine (by default) - *(Attached in SC-1 & SC-2)*. Maybe you can provide a quick solution?
BTW, *I'm still in the drivers AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1 (v2) - File size of approximately 192MB* *(Attached in SC-3)*. I've also tested it on AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1 (v3) - File size is approximately 196MB *(Attached in SC-3)*. All effects are *no problem*.

The case mentioned above didn't happen when I installed the drivers with HD Panel, SBC-Cinema.


----------



## Jewelson (Sep 1, 2020)

rhlgamer said:


> Hey bro do u know how to use viper 4 window with Dolby Atmos ?


Same process as I mentioned earlier except you need the newer version of Viper4windows unofficial which works. I don't know it's website but I had once tried it and it worked. Found it through some youtube video. In FX Configurator just put in Stream FX Composite {DA2FB532-3014-4B93-AD05-21B2C620F9C2} then hit apply config and then press restart audio services. It should be working.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 1, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> by default?


YES


----------



## Tingang-21 (Sep 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> YES


Oh.. I see..


----------



## rhlgamer (Sep 1, 2020)

@ Alan finote in my case only blaster connect 720 is not working. error showing audio device could not be connected...... rest all dolby, nahimic etc works like a a charm....
it only happens when i update from older verson from new verson....
and it is only getting fixed after installing window again......


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

one hickup @Alan Finote . after restarting my pc today (because i had it on all night seeding some torrents after installing the  driver) im getting an error on Sonic Studio 3 saying, "The current system is not supported, or the audio driver has not been properly installed. TIMEOUT"

uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers twice and same error. (sigh, everything was goin great).


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 1, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> one hickup @Alan Finote . after restarting my pc today (because i had it on all night seeding some torrents after installing the  driver) im getting an error on Sonic Studio 3 saying, "The current system is not supported, or the audio driver has not been properly installed. TIMEOUT"
> 
> uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers twice and same error. (sigh, everything was goin great).



@AHITMAN: Which Mainboard you are using? I'm on the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Extreme with AMD X370 Chipset, and I get by Starting of these App(s) the same Error to show

@Alan Finote: how could this be solved?


----------



## robnitro (Sep 1, 2020)

Wanted to try the update, always a hassle though...
No realtek EQ no realtek auto volume and Creative cinema 5 is loading a blank screen.
Dat file applied, reboot, still no creative and no EQ.
I don't understand why it is this complicated...


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @AHITMAN: Which Mainboard you are using? I'm on the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Extreme with AMD X370 Chipset, and I get by Starting of these App(s) the same Error to show
> 
> @Alan Finote: how could this be solved?


ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero WiFi X470 Chipset.


----------



## Lacoz (Sep 1, 2020)

Lacoz said:


> I install the last version of this drive, all work ok but nahimic close instantly after i open it, i think that the problem is the a-volute service, i dont have it.
> 
> I try to reinstall the driver several times with both option (dch-aud and standard) still the same problem.
> 
> Pd. What is the difference between nahimic/sonic and cinema 5?



I make nahimic work, just uninstalling the driver, reinstall it but instead of nahimic  i choose sonic then i uninstall again and reinstall with nahimic.

New problem, back speakers are now side speakers, anyone know how to change the layout?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 1, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero WiFi X470 Chipset.



Ok


----------



## Snk3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Olá Alan!

Depois de algumas tentativas de instalar seu driver sem sucesso (algum problema com meu windows, ele sempre instalava outra versão realtek presente nele), finalmente consegui ter funcionando a versão DCH-UAD mais recente, porém tem um problema de áudio mais alto no lado direito e sempre que executo uma nova fonte de áudio, como uma música, preciso alterar o dispositivo de reprodução e em seguida voltar a saída analógica para ter o áudio funcionando corretamente (que volta a dar problema na próxima faixa), ou habilitando uma opção chamada Dolby Home Theater (que resolve em definitivo), que tem um efeito ruim e gostaria não precisar usar.

Existe algum meio para resolver isso? Obrigado.

EDIT: Se eu configurar o dispositivo como 7.1, o problema parece desaparecer, embora prefira estéreo.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Is this right? for it to be taking up so much ram?

Still havent solved this problem by the way








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Where all effects Alan? Make pack with all audio enhacers please! Waves and BBE




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Jayce (Sep 2, 2020)

rhlgamer said:


> @ Alan finote in my case only blaster connect 720 is not working. error showing audio device could not be connected...... rest all dolby, nahimic etc works like a a charm....
> it only happens when i update from older verson from new verson....
> and it is only getting fixed after installing window again......


Does Dolby Atmos 3.20700.715.0 sound effect works for you because it didn't for me, when I installed this mod. No matter if i used 3.5mm audio connection or HDMI


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 2, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> one hickup @Alan Finote . after restarting my pc today (because i had it on all night seeding some torrents after installing the  driver) im getting an error on Sonic Studio 3 saying, "The current system is not supported, or the audio driver has not been properly installed. TIMEOUT"
> 
> uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers twice and same error. (sigh, everything was goin great).


Run these commands:

```
cmd /k sc stop NahimicService
cmd /k sc start NahimicService
```
and try again



Godzilla said:


> Hey Alan , The installer works after running those commands , Everything works fine except the Realtek App


@Godzilla What's the hardware ID of your audio chip?

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9003.1
DOLBY ATMOS INCLUDES ALL HEADPHONE PRESETS
DOLBY ATMOS INCLUDED ROG ICON

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!


----------



## shadow5631 (Sep 2, 2020)

Whenever i try to install the exe and whichever options i choose, i always get stuck with the splash screen freezing and showing the attached screen. I am running version AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9003.1 (Signed). Im running this on Windows 1909


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 2, 2020)

shadow5631 said:


> Whenever i try to install the exe and whichever options i choose, i always get stuck with the splash screen freezing and showing the attached screen. I am running version AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9003.1 (Signed). Im running this on Windows 1909View attachment 167535


Try again. When you reach the splash screen, press ALT + F4 to exit the splash.


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Run these commands:
> 
> ```
> cmd /k sc stop NahimicService
> ...


Can you make Driver Pack With All Audio Enhacers - Dolby,DTS,Waves,BBE,Sonic Focus,Via Sound Effects, Yamaha APO,SRS,Toshiba Apo, and more others!
Please.
Many thanks


----------



## shadow5631 (Sep 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Try again. When you reach the splash screen, press ALT + F4 to exit the splash.



The issue was that I still had a previous realtek driver. After removing it from the computer I was able to reboot and install.


----------



## Snk3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Try again. When you reach the splash screen, press ALT + F4 to exit the splash.



Hi Alan!

After some unsuccessful attempts to install your driver (my windows was probably causing it, always installing another realtek version present on it), I finally managed to have the 6.0.8996.1 DCH-UAD version working, but my audio remains louder on the right side for every time I play a new audio source. If I change the playback device and then go back to the analog output, the audio works correctly (but for example, when I go to the next track of my playlist, the audio bug happens again), the other way to get my audio working fine is enabling an option called Dolby Home Theater (which definitely solves), but it has a bad effect and if possible, I would not want to use.

Any tip of how I can solve this? Thank you.

EDIT: If I set the device to 7.1 in Sound Blaster Connect, I have no issues of this kind, although I prefer stereo.


----------



## dododo (Sep 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Try again. When you reach the splash screen, press ALT + F4 to exit the splash.


How to use Dolby Access OEM 3.4.13.0


----------



## Cardepils (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello alan, can you please add all enhancer into realtek in onepack single install, i know if we use all enhancer the sounds is not good. But we can choose what we want to enable or disable


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Alan, did SoundAlive get removed from 9003? It's not visible in RAC anymore.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

im getting this when exec the commands bro.

```
cmd /k sc stop NahimicService
cmd /k sc start NahimicService
```


----------



## rhlgamer (Sep 2, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Does Dolby Atmos 3.20700.715.0 sound effect works for you because it didn't for me, when I installed this mod. No matter if i used 3.5mm audio connection or HDMI


yup all are working except creative sb connect 720


----------



## Jayce (Sep 2, 2020)

rhlgamer said:


> yup all are working except creative sb connect 720


What audio connection 3.5mm or HDMI? 

I was trying with APO driver 2.7.9 with the new Atmos drivers. And didn't matter which connection for audio I used, the sound effect didn't work.


----------



## rhlgamer (Sep 2, 2020)

best sound mod app for playing games in headphone..
i only want sound blaster to work....
it will be awesome...



Jayce said:


> What audio connection 3.5mm or HDMI?
> 
> I was trying with APO driver 2.7.9 with the new Atmos drivers. And didn't matter which connection for audio I used, the sound effect didn't work.


on 3.5 mm i didnt use hdmi


----------



## robnitro (Sep 2, 2020)

None of this is Alan's fault.  You are great and help us here.  But I really hate how stupid that our operating systems, our cars, our technology has become.  Its such a black box and everything is propietary.  

New Version.... SAME CRAP,  Creative shows blank page, restarted  UWP service, same thing.

And now I restored my disk image, and its still not working... Why is this creative software such PICKY GARBAGE????

edited to be a bit less angry


----------



## CiroConsentino (Sep 2, 2020)

Why don't you try the standard version of the driver ? I also hate everything UWP related.


----------



## robnitro (Sep 2, 2020)

None of this is Alan's fault.  I just wanted to repeat this.  Alan you have been great in unlocking these things that the greedy companies hide from us.  Software is one of the biggest scams in this economy... copying it is pretty much free- and they can multiply profits while keeping a small programming crew... all the money goes to the shareholders and executives.  Thats why I left the field in the early 00s.

Ciro:
I tried the standard version before but drvinst.exe would get stuck installing the drivers and I'd have to reboot into safe mode 2x to get them to stick.  Nothing resolved it.. no event logs, nothing explained it, just semaphore timeout.  More useless data because the windows programmers were too lazy to put in any stop codes.   I refuse to reinstall windows for something that should be repairable by debugging.  But they just dont care... its like if your car wont start, instead of replacing the battery or starter, they tell you to trade it in for a new car... or redo the whole car.  Ridiculous!

ON my windows 7 x64 home theater pc,  the driver broke the speaker output assignments.  I ended up reloading a past system image to restore that.  But without an image, none of the stupid useless troubleshooters or logs gave me a clue.  Even system restore is useless most of the time.


Linux isn't immune either... my past router OS had a known bug for 2+ years and the workaround was such a stupid hidden thing to find out.

The certs were updated with these new UWP versions.  I also hate windows certificate store... its the most stupid, convoluted piece of crap.  I had to go through 20 steps to get my router on my LAN to be accepted as https in chrome.  Seriously garbage.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Sep 3, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9003.1
> DOLBY ATMOS INCLUDES ALL HEADPHONE PRESETS
> DOLBY ATMOS INCLUDED ROG ICON
> ...


Just tried the latest version.  All UWP apps work fine without any problems (A-Valoute isn't installed) which I installed with the realtek HDA panel worked fine.  Just for some reason, *the [apply] button is sometimes active? *, every time you select a menu in the Realtek HD panel.  Thanks a lot Alan, btw..


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 3, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Just tried the latest version.  All UWP apps work fine without any problems (A-Valoute isn't installed) which I installed with the realtek HDA panel worked fine.  Just for some reason, *the [apply] button is sometimes active? *, every time you select a menu in the Realtek HD panel.  Thanks a lot Alan, btw..



Is SoundAlive still visible in your Realtek Audio Console?


----------



## Tingang-21 (Sep 3, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Is SoundAlive still visible in your Realtek Audio Console?


I haven't tried the R.UAD panel.  Because I'm on the R.HDA panel.  Will try it later when I get free time.

*Updated:*
Yes, the SoundAlive feature isn't in the R.UAD panel on mine! And the equalizer doesn't appear.  But all effects are working fine.


----------



## Zonder (Sep 3, 2020)

Alan Greetings! The chip is ALC890.
When installing a new version, there is no equalizer in either Realtek Audio Console or HDA.
Replacing rtkhdaud - doesn't help. Placing checkboxes in UI_Page and Drvctrl16 does nothing.
Well, you can attach a file on the first page with a description of frequent problems with users. It's easier for you.
Actually, the latest stable version is AAF Optimus Sound 6.0.8960.1
DCH - This is a complete crap. Jamb n jamb, a bug on a bug .. (everyone has different troubles.)
Separately, the table will be very useful
Drvctr - what you can touch and what not.
Now again you will have to reinstall that mod to an older stable version.
Remove your mod clean and clean everything, and then put it clean and check that everything works - this is all the time. Nobody is in a hurry for new versions. Better overall stability than raw product. I think many will support me ..


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 3, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Alan Greetings! The chip is ALC890.
> When installing a new version, there is no equalizer in either Realtek Audio Console or HDA.
> Replacing rtkhdaud - doesn't help. Placing checkboxes in UI_Page and Drvctrl16 does nothing.
> Well, you can attach a file on the first page with a description of frequent problems with users. It's easier for you.
> ...



If you have suggestions, you are free to PM Alan your ideas. I think he is very receptive to the feedback and opinions of his non-paying patrons.

However, if you don't like this free software, or appreciate the efforts of its creator, you are free to simply not use it. There is absolutely no need to be a p**** about it. I believe I'm speaking for the others when I say that pointless and immature whining does not find much support on this forum.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 3, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Alan Greetings! The chip is ALC890.
> When installing a new version, there is no equalizer in either Realtek Audio Console or HDA.
> Replacing rtkhdaud - doesn't help. Placing checkboxes in UI_Page and Drvctrl16 does nothing.
> Well, you can attach a file on the first page with a description of frequent problems with users. It's easier for you.
> ...


The problem of not having the equalizer on the Realtek UAD Console is caused by Dolby Atmos. I've done the tests around here and there's nothing to do. On the next installation attempt, deselect Dolby Atmos and you will have the equalizer back.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 3, 2020)

In the previous versions , I didn't have an equalizer , So what I did was once I installed your mod I installed my laptops originaz Realtek drivers on top of it , This would give me the equalizer in the app .


----------



## misscarol (Sep 3, 2020)

*"Dolby Atmos now includes all presets available for Headphones."

Feedback: *@Alan Finote Love what you did on this new update, i use your mods primarily for gaming the virtualization is great. I wonder if getting a more high-end motherboard i would get even better sound quality...


----------



## Zonder (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello Alan again !.
Reinstalled latest version on HDA. I did something - everything worked out - the equalizer and all the improvements came back.



Godzilla said:


> In the previous versions , I didn't have an equalizer , So what I did was once I installed your mod I installed my laptops originaz Realtek drivers on top of it , This would give me the equalizer in the app .


Hey. If you just put it on top, all the amplifiers will not work. Check it out.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote thanks for everything. The new update finally resolves all my issues i was having. I can also confirm now that Sonic studio 3 detects my Hyper Cloud II headphones using the usb dac it comes with so now i can get even better sounds amplified too.


Alan Finote said:


> The device mentioned by you, as it is an external DAC, has an independent driver. Therefore, the Realtek driver will not recognize the same.


So thanks you very much bro❤.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 4, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> Hi @Alan Finote thanks for everything. The new update finally resolves all my issues i was having. I can also confirm now that Sonic studio 3 detects my Hyper Cloud II headphones using the usb dac it comes with so now i can get even better sounds amplified too.
> 
> So thanks you very much bro❤.


I didn't even remember that. Sonic Studio 3 gives you the ability to add external devices to your APO support hall.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I didn't even remember that. Sonic Studio 3 gives you the ability to add external devices to your APO support hall.


Nice!


----------



## Raziel666 (Sep 4, 2020)

First of all, thanks to Alan for his hard work.

I discovered the drivers recently, and had installed the *AAF Optimus Sound 6.0.8960.1 (Signed)* ones.

I tried going to the DCH drivers and tried installing both *AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9003.1 (Signed)* and *AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 (Updated) (Signed)*, but I'm facing the following problem:
I have a 5.1 setup, but I can't get a sound from my two rear speakers. If I choose 7.1 then the rear speakers appear to have a sound in the tests from the control panel, but MPC-HC doesn't produce any sound from them. Everything was working fine with the non-DCH ones. Has anyone else faced this problem? Or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ExpertZP (Sep 4, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ExpertZP (Sep 4, 2020)

Alan, first of all I want to express my gratitude for your work, I installed the latest mod, the drivers did not fit both, the sound at times like from a pipe, quiet, tell me which mod is better to put for MSI-A85X-G65 with Realtek ALC892 with THX support, for analog speakers with jack jack? Is DCH or HDA a better fit? THX. All the best and money papers !!


Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ExpertZP (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks, I already tried them, I wrote about them, maybe the old ones are better? And what DCH or Standart. 
The best so far was the Realtek_03 mod with XFI-5. What can you advise on how to get the most out of analog stereo 2.0?


----------



## ExpertZP (Sep 4, 2020)

Nahimic and Sonic do not worked. Write incompatible with the system.


----------



## some53 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hello, I've installed "AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9003.1". During installation I only selected Dolby Atmos, but whenever I try to open Realtek Audio console, it shows "Can't connect to RPC service". I've searched related error in this forum but couldn't find anything like this. Can someone please tell me what I'm missing or what log should I provide. FYI, it's a clean install in a newly installed windows 10 pro N 2004.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote, I had to stay @6.0.8996.1 how I must see. I've tried your newest Driverpack, where my Audio-Conole couldn't connect to RPC, and went back to 6.0.8996.1, but I found this Error again... I've used DDU, w/o any Success ;-( I hope now that someone can help me pls


----------



## lightzout (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey I am posting again to update. I reinstalled the lastest standard driver OK and Creative worked for a record 4 days even after reboots and now says it "cant connect" even though its Ok in firewall etc.  The GOOD: Sound is great even in game without Creative. The BAD: I absolutely did not select or choose Atmios, Sonic and Nahaimic but they installed themselves. This is so frustrating I may stop using the suite altogether now.  If I dont want it installed and unchecked it it should not be there now i have to fix it all again and now I am kinda sick of it.  The UGLY: Someone gave me a new monitor. Its nice but the drivers drivers for the monitor keep installing themselves and I am really annoyed.

The freaking monitor doesnt even have speakers!!! I just got an HDMI receiver with 7.1 so i will try to get windows to fo what I want and testing new sound. All I wanted was simple drivers. Not possible its always back to BLOAT!


----------



## Jewelson (Sep 5, 2020)

@Alan Finote I installed the latest AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9003.1 and Now I can't switch to 7.1 from stereo for my speakers and a message pops up "Format not supported by device" even when I was able to do so in the previous iterations of your drivers. Have you locked out that default feature which is even included in realtek by default or is it a bug?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 5, 2020)

Jewelson said:


> @Alan Finote I installed the latest AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9003.1 and Now I can't switch to 7.1 from stereo for my speakers and a message pops up "Format not supported by device" even when I was able to do so in the previous iterations of your drivers. Have you locked out that default feature which is even included in realtek by default or is it a bug?


It's bug.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 5, 2020)

Went hopefully back to 6.0.8984.1, but the Connection to RPC fails again :-(


----------



## alexrainmk (Sep 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes it works.
> 
> 
> Try this tweak (Requires .NET Framework 4 or higher)
> ...



How to enable Asus Sonic Studio 3 Advanced Mode? otherwise I do not have this item. Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Master motherboard. Thank.


----------



## kenjo (Sep 5, 2020)

So I tried driver version 6.0.90003.1 and it installed and produces sound. But it did not allow me to configure 5.1 output and that was the entire reason to try it 

Now I might have misunderstood something. what I wanted was to play 5.1 audio over S/PDIF to an external decoder. Now I can play already encoded audio fine with 5.1 but windows thinks its only 2 speekers so games only get 2 speakers also. I thought that this driver would allow me to present 6 speakers to windows. software encode this into 5.1 encoded and then sent over S/PDIF. was I mistaken about that or is something wrong with the diver on my side?


----------



## Xray999 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sonic uses the Nahimik service to recognize my usb Plantronics GameCom 780 (7 + 1).


----------



## NIYASKR (Sep 6, 2020)

@Alan Finote frist thanks for your dedication and hard work .. I have just installed the latest version of your driver bro.. every thing work except the dolby atmos app ..it says "this application is not comparatable with your device" . Rich bass and clear sound i loved the latest version bro❤. .


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 6, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9003.1
DOLBY ATMOS APP UPDATED
NEW FIXES
More details in GitHub

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

GO TO 1st PAGE
ENJOY!!!



Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9003.1
> DOLBY ATMOS APP UPDATED
> NEW FIXES
> ...


Forgive me. There was a problem with the Realtek Console service and I will provide you with a fix quickly. Please do not download this version yet. I will post here when the fix has been released.  



Alan Finote said:


> Forgive me. There was a problem with the Realtek Console service and I will provide you with a fix quickly. Please do not download this version yet. I will post here when the fix has been released.


Problem solved. Package released.


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 6, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9003.1
> DOLBY ATMOS APP UPDATED
> NEW FIXES
> ...


Hello Alan. Release Driver Pack BBE DTS Waves and much more audio enchacers please.
Many thanks


----------



## Aziz85 (Sep 6, 2020)

hi @Alan Finote i am using latest realtek version and 24bit song cause issue with sound blaster connect app. i open app sound starts coming. then when i open another song no sound then again opening app sound on. i have sonic 3 and dolby atmos along with soundblaster cinema 5 installed


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Aziz85 said:


> hi Alan Finote i am using latest realtek version and 24bit song cause issue with sound blaster connect app. i open app sound starts coming. then when i open another song no sound then again opening app sound on. i have sonic 3 and dolby atmos along with soundblaster cinema 5 installed


Try Sound Blaster 360's SKU.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi Alan, thanks for the quick fix! Updated 9003 has been installed but I still don't see SoundAlive in the Realtek Audio Console. Did you remove it from 9003?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 6, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Hi Alan, thanks for the quick fix! Updated 9003 has been installed but I still don't see SoundAlive in the Realtek Audio Console. Did you remove it from 9003?


Yes. But if it still persists, Open "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*", go to the *policies* tab and uncheck the "*DrvCtrl16*" box.
After, save your changes and restart your computer.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 6, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes. But if it still persists, Open "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*", go to the *policies* tab and uncheck the "*DrvCtrl16*" box.
> After, save your changes and restart your computer.



It's already unchecked. Only DrvCtrl3, DrvCtrl20 and DrvCtrl40 are checked by default. Checking DrvCtrl16 does nothing, and unchecking it again also changes nothing.

EDIT: Ok I fixed it by replacing rtkhdaud.exe with the extra one you provided.


----------



## alexrainmk (Sep 6, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Try Sound Blaster 360's SKU.


The Dolby Atmos application was no longer installed with this package. I tried reinstalling the old application package and did not install Dolby Atmos with it either.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 6, 2020)

@Alan Finote: Your 6.0.9003.1-Fix doesn't runs the Service too :-(



Or is it anyway possible to treat the RPC-Service for connecting to the App?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Sep 6, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @Alan Finote: Your 6.0.9003.1-Fix doesn't runs the Service too :-(View attachment 167846


The reason of Your problem i think is "not completely" install of aaf uad drivers. Windows shield sometimes block copying driver files to root/windows/system32 i mean driver for aaf uad bus in system components. Probably You have not uninstalled parts of hda drivers so windows loads him as default. Solve of this problem is:
-run pc in safe mode and delete every drivers for realtek in driverstore, next run pc in disable certificate check and WITHOUT wifi connection run dch uad drivers ( by Alan F.) Installer as administrator. I suggest delete ALL uwp apps installed in Microsoft store too. After install when You'll see "install complete do You want reboot pc?" choose NO and then install driver manually from device manager. After this run realtek audio device tweak and set PID and VID values to 0000.after reboot Realtek Audio Console MUST work. Other uwp apps too. At finish for enable multi speakers modes set realtek audio device tweak like this on screen:



Save and reboot pc. after reboot all should be fine 
Here i add something for "a little more advanced audio fans" - new spatial mode full enabled - dtsxultra ) i was enabled this mode on 3 lastest versions of uad drivers and all versions of hda drivers and i think the quality of sound is hmm....
Impressive ) thnx


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 6, 2020)

*Metal-Tom* Open the Registry Editor, navigate to "*HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run*" and check that the "*AAFDCHBgService*" entry is present. If not, run the following command:

```
cmd /k reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /t REG_SZ /v AAFDCHBgService /d """C:\Windows\System32\AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe\"" -background" /f
```


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 7, 2020)

@H4cziLLa, where can I download your DTSX-Extras please?


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 7, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *Metal-Tom* Open the Registry Editor, navigate to "*HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run*" and check that the "*AAFDCHBgService*" entry is present. If not, run the following command:
> 
> ```
> cmd /k reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /t REG_SZ /v AAFDCHBgService /d """C:\Windows\System32\AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe\"" -background" /f
> ```


Everything works fine in the latest version , except the realtek Equalizer .


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 7, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> The reason of Your problem i think is "not completely" install of aaf uad drivers. Windows shield sometimes block copying driver files to root/windows/system32 i mean driver for aaf uad bus in system components. Probably You have not uninstalled parts of hda drivers so windows loads him as default. Solve of this problem is:
> -run pc in safe mode and delete every drivers for realtek in driverstore, next run pc in disable certificate check and WITHOUT wifi connection run dch uad drivers ( by Alan F.) Installer as administrator. I suggest delete ALL uwp apps installed in Microsoft store too. After install when You'll see "install complete do You want reboot pc?" choose NO and then install driver manually from device manager. After this run realtek audio device tweak and set PID and VID values to 0000.after reboot Realtek Audio Console MUST work. Other uwp apps too. At finish for enable multi speakers modes set realtek audio device tweak like this on screen:
> View attachment 167847
> Save and reboot pc. after reboot all should be fine
> ...


This no in my control panel... Why? Windows LTSC only work?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Sep 7, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> This no in my control panel... Why? Windows LTSC only work?


Win10 Enterprise.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 7, 2020)

Please, @H4cziLLa, send me the Link to your DTSX-Extras, that I can download this


----------



## Zonder (Sep 7, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> The reason of Your problem i think is "not completely" install of aaf uad drivers. Windows shield sometimes block copying driver files to root/windows/system32 i mean driver for aaf uad bus in system components. Probably You have not uninstalled parts of hda drivers so windows loads him as default. Solve of this problem is:
> -run pc in safe mode and delete every drivers for realtek in driverstore, next run pc in disable certificate check and WITHOUT wifi connection run dch uad drivers ( by Alan F.) Installer as administrator. I suggest delete ALL uwp apps installed in Microsoft store too. After install when You'll see "install complete do You want reboot pc?" choose NO and then install driver manually from device manager. After this run realtek audio device tweak and set PID and VID values to 0000.after reboot Realtek Audio Console MUST work. Other uwp apps too. At finish for enable multi speakers modes set realtek audio device tweak like this on screen:
> View attachment 167847
> Save and reboot pc. after reboot all should be fine
> ...


Listen buddy !!! You've gotten everyone to be fooled by your DTS Ultra. You have been asked repeatedly:
www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtek-hd-audio-drivers-sound-blaster-x-fi-5-1-pro-surround-with-full-dolby-dts.269985
how to set it right - you ignore people. He doesn't work for anyone, but he works for him. Therefore, it's good to fuck already ..


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 7, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9008.1
DOLBY ATMOS SOFTWARE COMPONENT UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
ENJOY!!!


----------



## alexrainmk (Sep 7, 2020)

The Dolby Atmos application was no longer installed with this package. I tried reinstalling the old application package and did not install Dolby Atmos with it either. 
Can someone tell me what the problem is. Everything is installed only after reinstalling the operating system. Every time now after updating the drivers, do I reinstall the system now? Thanks.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 7, 2020)

*alexrainmk* Try to separately install the package that is in the attached file.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Sep 7, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Listen buddy !!! You've gotten everyone to be fooled by your DTS Ultra. You have been asked repeatedly:
> www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtek-hd-audio-drivers-sound-blaster-x-fi-5-1-pro-surround-with-full-dolby-dts.269985
> how to set it right - you ignore people. He doesn't work for anyone, but he works for him. Therefore, it's good to fuck already ..


You're wrong buddy... Or maybe your pc dosent support this mode


----------



## alexrainmk (Sep 7, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *alexrainmk* Try to separately install the package that is in the attached file.


Thanks!


----------



## lightzout (Sep 8, 2020)

OK reinstalled and Creative worked for one day until reboot. Why cant I uninstall it? This is getting really lame and frustrating.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9008.1
> DOLBY ATMOS SOFTWARE COMPONENT UPDATED
> 
> ...


How did you manage to get Dolby software component 3.20700.725.0, I couldn't find it on MS Update Catalog?


----------



## dododo (Sep 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *alexrainmk* Try to separately install the package that is in the attached file.


Dolby Atmos Speaker System 
Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming  

Please support


----------



## rhlgamer (Sep 8, 2020)

Why sound blaster connect never work for me......


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 8, 2020)

rhlgamer said:


> Why sound blaster connect never work for me......


*RHLGAMER* Open the *"%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock"* directory and see if there are any KGA files.


----------



## rhlgamer (Sep 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *RHLGAMER* Open the *"%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock"* directory and see if there are any KGA files.


nothing is in the folder please help.....
i love ur mod very much and i love blaster connect because it give 7.1 positional audio in supported games


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 8, 2020)

rhlgamer said:


> nothing is in the folder please help.....
> i love ur mod very much and i love blaster connect because it give 7.1 positional audio in supported games


It was pretty much what I suspected. GenKGA execution failed. Copy the KGA inside the attached file to this directory to activate the SKU 360°.


----------



## rhlgamer (Sep 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It was pretty much what I suspected. GenKGA execution failed. Copy the KGA inside the attached file to this directory to activate the SKU 360°.


copied that stuff and restarted my pc still not working....... btw i m using blaster 720.....


----------



## rhlgamer (Sep 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Open this executable. (You will be asked which Sound Blaster license to install).


omg you are awesome.....
thank you sir....
you are "the best modder " sir


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 8, 2020)

Well, I will delete this post and attach the file to the first post in the thread.


----------



## rhlgamer (Sep 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Well, I will delete this post and attach the file to the first post in the thread.


this will be usefull to those who who always face problem in installing creative sound blaster connect......
one last word thanks again for replying sir "the best modder "


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 8, 2020)

rhlgamer said:


> this will be usefull to those who who always face problem in installing creative sound blaster connect......
> one last word thanks again for replying sir "the best modder "


Thank You!!!


----------



## ozzyrulesar (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello everyone!.
Using a PRIME A320M-K with Realtek ALC887 audio. 
I'm having some trouble getting DTS 5.1 (interactive?) output.
Only Dolby showing on advanced options, and my external AMP works best with DTS . It can detect Dolby, but rear speakers doesn't work.

There's any thing that i can try to fix that? (Or just is hardware limitation?). I've tried latest drivers, and some old versions. Same results.

Thanks
Eduardo


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 8, 2020)

ozzyrulesar said:


> Hello everyone!.
> Using a PRIME A320M-K with Realtek ALC887 audio.
> I'm having some trouble getting DTS 5.1 (interactive?) output.
> Only Dolby showing on advanced options, and my external AMP works best with DTS . It can detect Dolby, but rear speakers doesn't work.
> ...


In fact, this is a limitation at the hardware level, but it is possible to get around it.

On your Desktop, open the *"Realtek Audio Device Tweak"*, check the option *"Customized Platform"* and in the text values *(VID, PCI VID, Verb VID , DID and SID)* type *0 (zero)*.

Click *"Save"* to save the changes and restart your computer.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Sep 8, 2020)

Just wanted to say a BIG Thanks, Coz v6.0.9008.1 makes my device sound even better.   
My only problem is: The equalizer custom settings in Creative-SBC 720° can't be saved as personal profile settings.  It will return to the default settings (game profile) when we close Creative-SBC? In previous releases it could be set as custom..


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 8, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Just wanted to say a BIG Thanks, Coz v6.0.9008.1 makes my device sound even better.
> My only problem is: The equalizer custom settings in Creative-SBC 720° can't be saved as personal profile settings.  It will return to the default settings (game profile) when we close Creative-SBC? In previous releases it could be set as custom..


Try creating a new profile.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Sep 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Try creating a new profile.
> 
> View attachment 168068


----------



## ozzyrulesar (Sep 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> In fact, this is a limitation at the hardware level, but it is possible to get around it.
> 
> On your Desktop, open the *"Realtek Audio Device Tweak"*, check the option *"Customized Platform"* and in the text values *(VID, PCI VID, Verb VID , DID and SID)* type *0 (zero)*.
> 
> Click *"Save"* to save the changes and restart your computer.



Flawless! . DTS intercative it's back in my options.
Keep this excelent work!

Saludos desde Argentina !!!


----------



## robnitro (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks for the new version.  I imaged and went for it.  No big problems.
BUT 
room correction in realtek console doesn't do anything...  I used to use that instead of the balance to adjust for a further right rear speaker... this doesn't affect it.  Odd right?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 9, 2020)

robnitro said:


> Thanks for the new version.  I imaged and went for it.  No big problems.
> BUT
> room correction in realtek console doesn't do anything...  I used to use that instead of the balance to adjust for a further right rear speaker... this doesn't affect it.  Odd right?


In the case of room correction, Creative Sound Blaster also has this feature. You can use it:


----------



## niiyant (Sep 9, 2020)

In this last version, it gives me a blue screen.  By selecting this option.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 9, 2020)

niiyant said:


> In this last version, it gives me a blue screen.  By selecting this option.
> View attachment 168107


This is probably a problem in the driver kernel. But still, thanks for the feedback. I will see what I can do to correct it.


----------



## niiyant (Sep 9, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> This is probably a problem in the driver kernel. But still, thanks for the feedback. I will see what I can do to correct it.


Thank you, this is the first time this has happened to me so far. So I wasn't sure if it's the driver or my computer.


----------



## robertouchihax (Sep 9, 2020)

My man! I do not know how I did not find your work before! Installed perfectly on my mobo with ALC892. Now, I can finally have surround back on Chrome that I have been missing for several months! Do not know though if this was due to DTS, Dolby Atmos, Nahimic or maybe the driver itself, as I installed everything to test it out.

Just a quick question, can I uninstall individual components I do not want, or would it be better to uninstall/reinstall the whole package? Sorry if this was asked before, as I do not see a thread search option.


----------



## rhlgamer (Sep 9, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> This is probably a problem in the driver kernel. But still, thanks for the feedback. I will see what I can do to correct it.


Sir do u have any single mod for headphone users ?...
This new Sound blaster connect is not giving 7.1 surround it only gives center ,front sound from headphone...
Previous one auto switched to 7.1 speakers when I turn headphone mode on. Like window sonic for headphone


----------



## Jewelson (Sep 9, 2020)

@Alan Finote  Is there a way to retask The Rear Line-in as Headphone? I don't have front panel working anymore and I wanted to connect my Headphones along with my Speakers. I wish there is a way to retask. Registry method doesn't work anymore. It resets back.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 9, 2020)

Jewelson said:


> I don't have front panel working anymore


Was there a problem with your case (case) or is it something with the driver?


----------



## Jewelson (Sep 9, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Was there a problem with your case (case) or is it something with the driver?


Problem with my case. It's broken so I was thinking if there was a way to retask the rear panel somehow with modding.


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello to all! Alan make please big drivers packs. With - BBE DTS Dolby SRS Waves Harman and more.
Thanks


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 9, 2020)

Jewelson said:


> @Alan Finote  Is there a way to retask The Rear Line-in as Headphone? I don't have front panel working anymore and I wanted to connect my Headphones along with my Speakers. I wish there is a way to retask. Registry method doesn't work anymore. It resets back.



Sound Blaster Connect > Setup > Enable headphone mode for your speaker output


----------



## Jewelson (Sep 9, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Sound Blaster Connect > Setup > Enable headphone mode for your speaker output


No no. You didn't understand. I am talking about retasking Line-In (Blue Jack) to Headphone.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 9, 2020)

@H4cziLLa, I'm sad, that you'll not answer me for my Question about this special Downloadlink :-(


----------



## niiyant (Sep 9, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @H4cziLLa, I'm sad, that you'll not answer me for my Question about this special Downloadlink :-(


You talk about the DTS: x ultra?
If you do well the Steps will let you download it from the store.
In my case I don't let the special sound be activated anyway, it disappears after a few minutes.


----------



## lightzout (Sep 9, 2020)

TLDR: Sorry for rant, Alan. thanks for trying to patch Creative. I re-installed and Creative ran, once. Then after reboot it showed dicconnect error so I ran the config a few different times to no avail. I will reinstall (clean with DDU) then immediately run patch.  My feeling is that all this is some kind of control/permission problem related to competing audio devices self-installing and trying to become default communication devices.  I was frustrated but not with your work, just windows. If anyone has links explaining how windows allows function s to call and take control of audio let me know.  Maybe I should have


I know it is probably impossible to make some legacy hardware work well with Windows 10 "closed garden" driver environment. In my case the X79 motherboard was a transitional platform officially released for Windows 8.1.  The Realtek ALC892 codec sounds OK sometimes with standard MS drivers its just that your "basic" version works 100X better even without any extra suites. The ONLY reason to keep trying for Creative is for games. I tested it several different ways. This is much better and worth the hassle. I am (almost)certain the constant changes are a windows permission/exclsuive application control.  My  PCIe is rated at 3 but only running at 2 and it has somethhing to do with the C600 chipset. Basically my PC is an ugly duckling but its still better than nothing.

Here is what I don't understand. I have a new monitor that does not have speakers. It has volume controls and lots of HDMI ports. Why anyone would run audio through their monitor? In fact, even though this is a new product (lots of features etc) manager sees it as a generic p-n-p.  I even added the cabs/color profiles for the drivers (one dell, one Viotek) but its always seems to revert back to genneric.But windows keeps installing Nvidia and the monitor as audio devies even though I am unchecking them and not installing the audio drivers. So how do I get control over that? Half the battle here is getting my PC to wprl as intended and then prevent ms/windoohs from rolling back or modifying things with no prompt or warning.

This is not new behaviour from windohs but considering how restrictive all the controls are for apps being run from "unknown" developers how come hardware can still install itself silently?  I guess there is a "call" for audio service with HDMI but its annoying and I have twenty disabled or unsused audio devices because they self-install redundantly if I disable ot uninstall- they come come back- when they dont even need to exist. I guess its plug and play thing but its also how windows audio suffers because the best drivers aren't always used.  As for moving from the old realtek console to a modern (hopefully less complicated) way to just do ensure the best sound is working.  The Realtek menu for all those "effects" is garbage.. Has anyone ever used an audio effect? Do I need to sound like im in a halllway? Why would I need karaoake?  So many companies just throw layers of unecesary crap over stuff that matters.  The best part of this project is that users who own hardware should be able to make it work even if the manufacturer isn't supporting it. Microsoft is less concerned with user security and more about controling who or what will be allowed or sanctioned.  Personally I have to make this old hardware for a while and I don't want to go back to windows 7/8 in fact I am getting ready to install linux on an old macbook.  There are so many new OS builds and other projects to use now.

Microsoft is playing both sides of the fence working with google and open-source software openly but frankly its pretty bad. Most users never read a ToS and have no idea how much personal data is mined and sold. Rather than give users options for more control or more security Windows 10 feels like Microsoft is saying "we know what is best so trust us" every time they roll out an update. As a gamer I have no choice if I want to play games with DX11 or DX12 I have to use windows with a few exceptions. I used play games on my mac but its too old and apple has even worse legacy support.  Hopefully there will come a day that open-source drivers and video games will run without windows or I can upgrade to a newer platform which won't be problematic.  Sorry for getting frustrated I would always choose Alan's project over other options. I tested out some newer hardware (audio) and my audio now is far superior despite its age.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 9, 2020)

niiyant said:


> You talk about the DTS: x ultra?
> If you do well the Steps will let you download it from the store.
> In my case I don't let the special sound be activated anyway, it disappears after a few minutes.



Can u give me all the specified Links pls?


----------



## lightzout (Sep 9, 2020)

FYI tried KGAconfig- Creative 720 wont even launch at all and i checked firewall etc. What do you think is causing this?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 9, 2020)

lightzout said:


> FYI tried KGAconfig- Creative 720 wont even launch at all and i checked firewall etc. What do you think is causing this?


Can you send an image of this error?


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 10, 2020)

Jayce said:


> How did you manage to get Dolby software component 3.20700.725.0, I couldn't find it on MS Update Catalog?



Lenovo's v6.0.9008.1 UAD driver package, Jayce (released Sept. 3, 2020).
v3.20700.725.0 of the Dolby SWC component driver is included there


----------



## abrfilho (Sep 10, 2020)

I have two questions.
1 - I'm using the driver on my laptop, only have stereo output but it's connectec on a receiver with Dolby Pro-Logic II, is there a way to configure a downmix systemwide for 5.1 content to work with DPL and have a better surround sound?
2 - My laptop have a combojack instead of separated ones, with the modified driver, I lost the capability to plug in a microphone, is there a way for me to have the combojack working again?
I don't know which codec I'm running.
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028086F&REV_1000\4&14F03E5E&0&0001


----------



## mke (Sep 10, 2020)

HI

First of all,
Thank you very much Alan Finote for all the works your are doing with your software and also for how active you are here by helping us here.

I came here few month ago to fix my 5.1 issue with my motherboard Asus maximus XI hero, I followed the instruction that were post here and it worked perfectly.

Unfortunately my motherboard had an issue with one slot of ram. Therefore, I had to send it back but couldn't fine the same model in Australia anymore. 

So i bought a Gigabyte Z390 ultra. ( format my systeme)
I was a bit surprised after installed and update everything that Had no 5.1.  

I've download AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.9003.1, developer mode on, all the control app being disable .

Then installed,  nahimic, sound blast 720, realtek audio consol . I had a quick look but I didn't find your tuto about the tweaker.

But I'm a bit stuck here after trying few modifications, frequency and configuration. 

Could you help me please ?


----------



## CiroConsentino (Sep 10, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> In fact, this is a limitation at the hardware level, but it is possible to get around it.
> 
> On your Desktop, open the *"Realtek Audio Device Tweak"*, check the option *"Customized Platform"* and in the text values *(VID, PCI VID, Verb VID , DID and SID)* type *0 (zero)*.
> 
> Click *"Save"* to save the changes and restart your computer.


hi, my audio chip is ALC S1200A and I also don't get "DTS Connect" option for the S-PDIF. Is my new hardware also limited ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 10, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> hi, my audio chip is ALC S1200A and I also don't get "DTS Connect" option for the S-PDIF. Is my new hardware also limited ?


Yes. This is because some motherboards that have custom Realtek user interfaces are not eligible or do not support this feature natively. But below are instructions to get around this:


Alan Finote said:


> On your Desktop, open the *"Realtek Audio Device Tweak"*, check the option *"Customized Platform"* and in the text values *(VID, PCI VID, Verb VID , DID and SID)* type *0 (zero)*.
> 
> Click *"Save"* to save the changes and restart your computer.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi @H4cziLLa & @niiyant , you both meant of DTS:X Ultra to me, but no one of you were ready to provide me these specific Downloadlinks of this Feature, so I think to doubt on you :-(


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 10, 2020)

mke said:


> HI
> 
> First of all,
> Thank you very much Alan Finote for all the works your are doing with your software and also for how active you are here by helping us here.
> ...


If you are referring to Dolby and DTS 5.1 modes via S/PDIF, they are already included in the package.


----------



## niiyant (Sep 10, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> Hi @H4cziLLa & @niiyant , you both meant of DTS:X Ultra to me, but no one of you were ready to provide me these specific Downloadlinks of this Feature, so I think to doubt on you :-(


I told you, I installed it directly from the store.
DTS




But in my case it doesn't work, and the spatial sound only appears for a minute and is deactivated.









As you can see, it is downloaded from the official store, so I don't have more links than that.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 10, 2020)

I 


niiyant said:


> I told you, I installed it directly from the store.
> DTS
> View attachment 168289
> But in my case it doesn't work, and the spatial sound only appears for a minute and is deactivated.
> ...



I tried it, with 0x803FB005 Error


----------



## niiyant (Sep 10, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> I
> 
> 
> I tried it, with 0x803FB005 Error


Try this.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 10, 2020)

niiyant said:


> Try this.



I've tried this, with an unspecified Error-Msg:


----------



## niiyant (Sep 10, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> I've tried this, with an unspecified Error-Msg:
> View attachment 168295


I don't understand the language, but maybe it's because of the unsigned driver.
If you followed the instructions and marked error, I can only imagine some incompatibility.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 10, 2020)

niiyant said:


> I don't understand the language, but maybe it's because of the unsigned driver.
> If you followed the instructions and marked error, I can only imagine some incompatibility.



I forgot to read the Instructionz, it was my Error... but the Driver is now already successful installed. But in the Instructions is nothing to find about a Reboot, so I do it anyway

Update:
Reboot is done. Store-Download failed again with the same Error-Code as before


----------



## niiyant (Sep 11, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> I forgot to read the Instructionz, it was my Error... but the Driver is now already successful installed. But in the Instructions is nothing to find about a Reboot, so I do it anyway
> 
> Update:
> Reboot is done. Store-Download failed again with the same Error-Code as before


Install the files by opening them.
On DrvCtrl52 we check the boxes as in the screenshot H4cziLLa (


----------



## mke (Sep 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> If you are referring to Dolby and DTS 5.1 modes via S/PDIF, they are already included in the package.



I know that they are included but they are not working:

 In realtek audio console and the audio panel setting I can select 5.1 but when I click on each speaker the one at the back don't produce any sound.

DTS is set on / music 441000mhz 24bits


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 11, 2020)

niiyant said:


> Install the files by opening them.
> On DrvCtrl52 we check the boxes as in the screenshot H4cziLLa (



So I've done like above written. After the Reboot than this:













How should I do further now?


----------



## niiyant (Sep 11, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> So I've done like above written. After the Reboot than this:
> View attachment 168343View attachment 168344View attachment 168345View attachment 168346View attachment 168347
> 
> How should I do further now?


Was it possible to install the dts:x ultra?
If you're talking about the space sound, that's what I've been saying for days. It appears to me when I turn it on and disappears after a minute.


----------



## Jewelson (Sep 11, 2020)

@Alan Finote I installed your latest driver 6.0.9008.1 (Signed) and It seems that it's crashing or bugged somewhere. The sound keeps disappearing. I had to restart Audio Services again and again. The service keeps running but the audio disappears. I will reinstall drivers and check. I always uninstall , restart and install newer drivers as you said.

Also please enable retasking feature on Line-in. I use M5a97 R2.0 motherboard.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 11, 2020)

niiyant said:


> Was it possible to install the dts:x ultra?
> If you're talking about the space sound, that's what I've been saying for days. It appears to me when I turn it on and disappears after a minute.



The same Error again: 0x803FB005


----------



## niiyant (Sep 11, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> The same Error again: 0x803FB005


Sotre
Try to download the appx from here, with the store link, and install it manually, just download the appx and the map, install with powershell, so you can see the exact error.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 11, 2020)

niiyant said:


> Sotre
> Try to download the appx from here, with the store link, and install it manually, just download the appx and the map, install with powershell, so you can see the exact error.



,,The app installation failed. Error message: The package DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.6.3.0_x64__t5j2fzbtdg37r cannot be installed by Windows because it depends on a device driver that could not be found. You must have one of the following device drivers installed: [DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf, 1.6.0.0, 2019-10-20]" (0x80073cfd)"


----------



## niiyant (Sep 11, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> ,,The app installation failed. Error message: The package DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.6.3.0_x64__t5j2fzbtdg37r cannot be installed by Windows because it depends on a device driver that could not be found. You must have one of the following device drivers installed: [DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf, 1.6.0.0, 2019-10-20]" (0x80073cfd)"


There you have the answer.
You haven't installed the drivers, they're what you get.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello! i got some problem ... with the drivers .. i installed all successfully ...
but if i click the TEST Button here i only here STEREO sound from the  front left and front right box...
(doesnt matter if i select Dolby Digital Live or DTS)










if i select here DTS i here the full 5.1 spectrum .. subwoofer / boxes / rear boxes ..
if i select Dolby Digital i here all boxes but not the subwoofer





An here i cannot move the cursor its grayed out ...





also i recogniced that suddenly in some Games there is no more sound coming out of the center box .. but now comes out from the left and the right box


And here i cannot click on configure to test 5.1







An here i if i click on HD Audio Manger ... nothing happens ..







...................so my question is this setup properly ?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 11, 2020)

niiyant said:


> There you have the answer.
> You haven't installed the drivers, they're what you get.



I've let again run the CMD-Script, then I tried again to install the AppxBundle: And again the previous Error-Msg



TechJeff said:


> Hello! i got some problem ... with the drivers .. i installed all successfully ...
> but if i click the TEST Button here i only here STEREO sound from the  front left and front right box...
> (doesnt matter if i select Dolby Digital Live or DTS)
> 
> ...




Like my Feeling is there something's gonna wrong... But we let @Alan Finote  decide, what to do


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 11, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> An here i cannot move the cursor its grayed out ...


Select DTS Interactive in Format Tab.


TechJeff said:


> And here i cannot click on configure to test 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This button is only available for analog audio.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 11, 2020)

Thank you i did ... then i recogniced .. in Music Modus you can change the bar  in Cinema Modus it is fixed

can you please explain how to test the 5.1 setup  .. like with the analog 5.1 configure tool .. where i can test every box ..

and why in some games i tried .. i got no more sound from the center box .. but it comes out from the front left and right box


----------



## lightzout (Sep 12, 2020)

Don't know if anyone can help me but I reinstalled Alan's standard and its running well (for now) Sometimes I switch between headsets and optical but can run both simultaneously.  Since I added  a new monitor (connected via display port) the monitor keeps installing itself as an audio device.  I have manual switch  back often as the default device has a mind of its own. What can I do to stop this monitor from possibly interupting my audio?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 12, 2020)

@niiyant:

My dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf 
Extracted Version Content

Provider    = "DTS"
DriverVer   = 12/31/2050, 9.9.9.9

But the expected Version calls up to 10/20/2019, 1.6.0.0

Who can give me Tips and/or Instructions, where I can get the right Driver-Version?


----------



## niiyant (Sep 12, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @niiyant:
> 
> My dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf
> Extracted Version Content
> ...


In the dts files that are uploaded.
If it continues to fail, I have no idea what it is.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 12, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9013.1
REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
ENJOY!!!


----------



## amit_talkin (Sep 12, 2020)

I just installed this pack. I only get 7.1 sound on my Z906 5.1 setup. How can i select 5.1 Dolby Digital? Also, in vidoes, for example Youtube, if I skip over few seconds, sound stops working. Have to refresh whole page and start video from begining.  Same goes with Movies in MPC-HC. Besides, dolby atmos says "Plug headphones or speakers into system".

Any fixes for these?

EDIT : Managed to get Dolby Atmos working, but still have problem with playback and 5.1 over dolby.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but a quick search brought up no results. After installing the newest drivers, checking for new updates in Windows Update will always cause a few Creative files to be installed. Does anyone know if this causes any conflicts with Alan's drivers?


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello to all.
What driver need for this -
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2F0&SUBSYS_288A1849
and this -
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1849288A
and this -
INTELAUDIO\DSP_VEN_8086&DEV_0222&REV_0001
Alan hello. Please made driver pack for Intel SST Devices. And Intel HD Audio Bus Driver. Not standard Windows Audio HD Bus Driver...
Thanks you


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 12, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but a quick search brought up no results. After installing the newest drivers, checking for new updates in Windows Update will always cause a few Creative files to be installed. Does anyone know if this causes any conflicts with Alan's drivers?


I believe so.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 12, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I believe so.



I found the name of the driver Windows Update keeps trying to install:
Creative Technology Ltd. - Extension - 5/6/2019 12:00:00AM - 2.0.0.36


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 12, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> I found the name of the driver Windows Update keeps trying to install:
> Creative Technology Ltd. - Extension - 5/6/2019 12:00:00AM - 2.0.0.36


It really is a newer version, but in the same, Creative has disabled KGA detection.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 12, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It really is a newer version, but in the same, Creative has disabled KGA detection.



KGA license detection was disabled/removed starting with the 2.0.0.15 version of the mbapo32.dll & mbapo64.dll files - Acer has a copy of the Creative SWC 2.0.0.15 driver on their web site.  last version to support KGA files was v2.0.0.14.

although v2.0.0.*46* (not .36) & higher of those DLL files (like the 2.0.0.48 release from Station Drivers) add support for Sound Blaster Cinema 6 & Sound Blaster Atlas/Command (MB7) apps
those new Creative apps cannot be used on non-supported Realtek audio devices (unless someone out there knows how to hack or crack the newer mbapo32.dll & mbapo64.dll files to bypass the HW restrictions as they do *not* depend on KGA files anymore)


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 12, 2020)

If i want to update to the new drivers ...so i deinstalled these 3 






after deinstall and reboot .. and try to install





how to deinstall the drivers properly ?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 12, 2020)

@niiyant the App runs finally. But I can't choose in Audio-Settings @Spatial Sound the DTS:X Ultra. I think, that I must buy first the Licence over the Sound Unbound-App, or will someone give me a previously unused License? (BtW: it has two License--Models -> Only the Decoder or Headphone:X with Decoder)


----------



## Tingang-21 (Sep 12, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> If i want to update to the new drivers ...so i deinstalled these 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 168488
> ...


Uninstall completely from both (Mod and Original). Only one has to be installed. You can see that you are installing the realtek dch mod drivers without first uninstalling the original realtek drivers on your device. You can try the Revo uninstaller app. Good luck.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 12, 2020)

Tingang-21 said:


> Uninstall completely from both (Mod and Original). Only one has to be installed. You can see that you are installing the realtek dch mod drivers without first uninstalling the original realtek drivers on your device.



I did .. deinstalled everything ..from realtek ... but not the card reader and network card driver

when i reboot .. somehow it gets auto reinstalled the drivers
and when i check SOUND i see






but i deinstalled all 3 here





and went to device manager and deinstalled





but after reboot .. they get installed automatically ? (screenshot 1)

now i'am unable to install any
*Alan Finote*
Version
please help me to get rid of the drivers and be able to install the new ones
thanks

i always get




i even disabled automatic device driver installation used DDU to deinstall Realtek stuff ... but after reboot i get this notice again and i cannot install

After using DDU to deinstall i see in Device Manager






but i still cannot install your drive update nor the old driver

PROBLEM SOLVED :
If you tried to deinstall drivers like me ....
Go to folder C:\Program Files\AAF\Uninstall and run the uninstaller :=)


Now i could install the new drivers .. but a new problem 





if i click here nothing happens in old version the realtek manager opened up


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 12, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> KGA license detection was disabled/removed starting with the 2.0.0.15 version of the mbapo32.dll & mbapo64.dll files - Acer has a copy of the Creative SWC 2.0.0.15 driver on their web site.  last version to support KGA files was v2.0.0.14.
> 
> although v2.0.0.*46* (not .36) & higher of those DLL files (like the 2.0.0.48 release from Station Drivers) add support for Sound Blaster Cinema 6 & Sound Blaster Atlas/Command (MB7) apps
> those new Creative apps cannot be used on non-supported Realtek audio devices (unless someone out there knows how to hack or crack the newer mbapo32.dll & mbapo64.dll files to bypass the HW restrictions as they do *not* depend on KGA files anymore)


I am quite sure my motherboard supports Creative because it came loaded with Sound Blaster Connect.



Alan Finote said:


> It really is a newer version, but in the same, Creative has disabled KGA detection.


In this case, it shouldn't be a problem if (and I fear it is a matter of time before it happens) Windows Update somehow installs the driver by itself?


----------



## tasos.chan (Sep 13, 2020)

Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive sound only stereo, though they can be selected and can be seen on the receiver when used.


----------



## emmanuelin13 (Sep 13, 2020)

im using an asrock b450m steel legend with an ALC892, dolby digital live and sound blaster cinema 5 work fine (didnt install atmos and i disconnected from the internet to install AAF-DCH) but im having the timeout error in sonic studio 3, i've tried with "cmd /k sc stop NahimicService cmd /k sc _start_ NahimicService" (with cmd as admin), "net stop NahimicService net _start_ NahimicService", NahimicService.exe is running and i've stoped the a-volute service and manually started it but i have no luck, is there any fix for this?


----------



## niiyant (Sep 14, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @niiyant the App runs finally. But I can't choose in Audio-Settings @Spatial Sound the DTS:X Ultra. I think, that I must buy first the Licence over the Sound Unbound-App, or will someone give me a previously unused License? (BtW: it has two License--Models -> Only the Decoder or Headphone:X with Decoder)


That's all, I told you that it doesn't work for me either, if I'm fast I can select it but it automatically disappears after a minute.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote  whats the difference between cinema sound blaster connect 360, 720, cinema 5? Because i only ever install cinema 5 all the time...wondering if i can enjoy more the 360 9r 720 sku. Thanks bud.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 14, 2020)

> Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive sound only stereo, though they can be selected and can be seen on the receiver when used.



if i use the TEST Sound button  here i only here stereo




if i try here i get full 5.1 spectrum


----------



## KarinOmwa (Sep 14, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, my first time here. 
Aorus Elite X570 Motherboard ALC1200
I'm using Logitech z506 5.1 speaker. Which does not have SPDIF, ONLY 5.1 Analog available. CEN/SW FL/FR SL/SR
Will Dolby 5.1 be able to run in my current setup? 
Which is the proper version of mod/realtek do i use?


----------



## tasos.chan (Sep 14, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> if i use the TEST Sound button  here i only here stereo
> View attachment 168679
> 
> if i try here i get full 5.1 spectrum
> ...


The problem is, even though my tests behave like yours, whenever I play a game that was previously playing at 5.1, now it plays at stereo, even though I have selected Dolby or DTS.


----------



## KarinOmwa (Sep 14, 2020)

Installed : DCH-UAD VERSION - 6.0.9008.1
Everything work fine for 5.1. Except that 2 rear speaker *circle in red*. totally no sound.
Dolby Atmos effect working.
Any idea what I can do? or in Realtek Audio Device Tweak somewhere ?
Help please


----------



## CiroConsentino (Sep 14, 2020)

tasos.chan said:


> The problem is, even though my tests behave like yours, whenever I play a game that was previously playing at 5.1, now it plays at stereo, even though I have selected Dolby or DTS.


hi, make sure the game audio settings is set to surround or 5.1 ? some games set the audio automatically to 2.0 (stereo).


----------



## tasos.chan (Sep 14, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> hi, make sure the game audio settings is set to surround or 5.1 ? some games set the audio automatically to 2.0 (stereo).



Yes,
In the eFootball PES 2020 settings, when I tested 5.1 audio, rear speakers(when I click them to test) sound from the front.

I disabled audio enchancements, and now it works. But it disables all Nahimic and Dolby Atmos effects. I guess there is some issue with Windows Update.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

If I have already installed cinema 5 how can i change to soundblaster connect 360 or 720?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 14, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> If I have already installed cinema 5 how can i change to soundblaster connect 360 or 720?


Use the KGA Config, attached to the first post of this thread.


----------



## niiyant (Sep 14, 2020)

KarinOmwa said:


> Installed : DCH-UAD VERSION - 6.0.9008.1
> Everything work fine for 5.1. Except that 2 rear speaker *circle in red*. totally no sound.
> Dolby Atmos effect working.
> Any idea what I can do? or in Realtek Audio Device Tweak somewhere ?
> Help please


Did you install soundblaster?
The same thing happens to me, if I don't open soundblaster and select the envelope, the backside doesn't sound.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 14, 2020)

> In the eFootball PES 2020 settings, when I tested 5.1 audio, rear speakers(when I click them to test) sound from the front.
> 
> I disabled audio enchancements, and now it works. But it disables all Nahimic and Dolby Atmos effects. I guess there is some issue with Windows Update.



i got same problem with games .. all seems fine but there is no sound from the rear speakers


@*niiyant

What do you mean with "select the envelope " in the soundblaster app

 @tasos.chan

What do you mean with "I disabled audio enchancements, and now it works. " *


----------



## niiyant (Sep 14, 2020)

I leave two reference images.
In my case if I don't increase the surround the rear speakers don't work. The same applies if 5.1 is not selected in the soundblaster app.
It must also be opened when the PC is started.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 14, 2020)

I got my Logitech Z906 connected via SPDIF how can i select 5.1 ?










If i play "Horizon Zero Dawn" there is no output at the rear speakers and it seems stereo only 
although listed here for surround games 





						PC Gaming Surround Sound Round-up
					






					satsun.org
				




How am i able to play games with surround sound again ?  

I got a Acer Laptop and there over SPDIF i got my Logitech Z906 connected


----------



## KarinOmwa (Sep 15, 2020)

niiyant said:


> Did you install soundblaster?
> The same thing happens to me, if I don't open soundblaster and select the envelope, the backside doesn't sound.


No, i leave everything as default and untick A-Volute , Creative Sound Blaster.
Tick only Realtek UAD , Dolby Atmos and The last option. Extra AISO.


----------



## niiyant (Sep 15, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> I got my Logitech Z906 connected via SPDIF how can i select 5.1 ?
> 
> View attachment 168736
> 
> ...



Does that audio system sound good? I want to buy the same one.
In realtek is selected as 5.1?



KarinOmwa said:


> No, i leave everything as default and untick A-Volute , Creative Sound Blaster.
> Tick only Realtek UAD , Dolby Atmos and The last option. Extra AISO.


In the  test, do the rear speakers work?


----------



## KarinOmwa (Sep 15, 2020)

niiyant said:


> Does that audio system sound good? I want to buy the same one.
> In realtek is selected as 5.1?
> 
> 
> In the  test, do the rear speakers work?


Nope it does not. :/ Probably wait for OP to fix? Idk. Might be bug.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 15, 2020)

Logitech Z906 -> goog sound   but ...



> Nope it does not. :/ Probably wait for OP to fix? Idk. Might be bug.



yes it seems not to work ...


----------



## emmanuelin13 (Sep 15, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> I got my Logitech Z906 connected via SPDIF how can i select 5.1 ?
> 
> View attachment 168736
> 
> ...


just make sure you are using dolby digital live or dts interactive
if you arent using it then its going to default to stereo unless the game supports dolby digital/dts, not only that but movies with flac/aac audio will be reencoded to DDL/DTS:I because without it they will pass as PCM to your home theather/reciever and digital coaxial/optical only supports 2 channels with PCM but it can do 5.1 with dolby/dts as they are compressed (this is a bandwith limitation for spdif)








						Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prntscr.com
				




also, please note that there are some limitations with surround sound in horizon https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Horizon_Zero_Dawn#Audio
keep an eye on the pc gaming wiki as some games have issues with surround sound and the problem might be the game itself instead of the driver


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Use the KGA Config, attached to the first post of this thread.


thanks love you man.


----------



## Lacoz (Sep 15, 2020)

KarinOmwa said:


> Installed : DCH-UAD VERSION - 6.0.9008.1
> Everything work fine for 5.1. Except that 2 rear speaker *circle in red*. totally no sound.
> Dolby Atmos effect working.
> Any idea what I can do? or in Realtek Audio Device Tweak somewhere ?
> Help please



Technically in 5.1 is not rear speaker just side speaker. 
In the DCH-UAD version, the rear speaker are in the lateral instead of back, try to change the black connector to the blue one in the back of the pc (check the manual of your motherboard)

I needed to go back to use the standard version 6.0.8960.1

Can be used DTS:X instead of dolby atmos?


----------



## dack (Sep 16, 2020)

When using my headset, I like to have some of the mic audio mixed back into the headphones. However, the option is entirely missing from this driver and all the others I have tried as well. Is there a way to expose this option using the tweak utility? I know that the hardware mixer supports it (it works in Linux), and I know that the realtek drivers can do it on other hardware (I have a different computer with realtek that does have the option available). So it seems like it's just being hidden from the Realtek Audio Console/HD Audio Manager.


----------



## KarinOmwa (Sep 16, 2020)

Lacoz said:


> Technically in 5.1 is not rear speaker just side speaker.
> In the DCH-UAD version, the rear speaker are in the lateral instead of back, try to change the black connector to the blue one in the back of the pc (check the manual of your motherboard)
> 
> I needed to go back to use the standard version 6.0.8960.1
> ...


Black connector? My current black connector are in the Rear , Green in Line out and Orange in C/SUB according to the picture
Which do you want to me try to switch?
Yes it work fine if it in standard version.

EDIT : I switch the black connector from Rear to Line IN and change Line IN to Side Speaker out and it worked !


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 16, 2020)

emmanuelin13 said:


> just make sure you are using dolby digital live or dts interactive
> if you arent using it then its going to default to stereo unless the game supports dolby digital/dts, not only that but movies with flac/aac audio will be reencoded to DDL/DTS:I because without it they will pass as PCM to your home theather/reciever and digital coaxial/optical only supports 2 channels with PCM but it can do 5.1 with dolby/dts as they are compressed (this is a bandwith limitation for spdif)
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for that answer! ..
I got everything set to DTS interactive ..  and the Horizon Zero Dawn wiki says

Surround soundOutput is automatically set to what the output audio device supports.

So i don't understand why i dont get 5.1 sound with my settings ... i couldn't get any game i tried to output 5.1 sound my rear boxes are always silent


----------



## tasos.chan (Sep 16, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> i got same problem with games .. all seems fine but there is no sound from the rear speakers
> 
> 
> @*niiyant
> ...


Just untick signal enchancements.


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello to all.
Please upload all Realtek Driver Mods and Driver packs by Alan Finotty and more others mods.
Thanks
And - What license DTS X and DTS UnBound?
And - DTS Ultra not work for me.
What drivers need to work all Audio Enhacers?


----------



## Krypto1312 (Sep 16, 2020)

*♫♫♫♫*




*just wanted to show my current setup with the "THX Spatial Audio" Enhancer by Razer that I found randomly 
and some other changes ♫


Latest **AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9013.1*
Changed the default *Dolby Atmos* to "*Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming*" with the *Apo Driver 2.8.0 *
and the necessary "default.xml" for the driver path. ("C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc" )










						APO Driver [2.10.6]
					






					puresoftapps.blogspot.com
				



*+ *
*THX SPATIAL AUDIO:*








						THX Spatial Audio - Surround Sound Application
					






					www.razer.com
				



*&
BOOM 3D:*





						Boom3D, best Volume booster & equalizer for Mac and Windows | Feel the Bass
					

Experience your audio in 3D. With the best volume booster, equalizer & bass booster, experience your Movies, Music and Games in cinematic surround sound on your laptop, desktop or mobile.




					www.globaldelight.com
				




*+ *
*Dolby Access (Dolby Atmos for Headphones):*

Dolby Atmos for Headphonesms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosforHeadphones_rz1tebttyb220 
*↕Just Copy&Paste in address bar ↕ (Opens the Microsoft Store)*


Dolby Access UIms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAccess_rz1tebttyb220
*↕Just Copy&Paste in address bar ↕ (Opens the Microsoft Store)*


DolbyAccessOEMms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAccessOEM_rz1tebttyb220
(DolbyAccessOEM already included in Alan's AAF DCH Optimus Sound)

*Every Store App/Extension is required to activate **Dolby Atmos for Headphones
↕*



*♫♫♫♫*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 16, 2020)

Please tell me. What Dolby Atmos distributions (SKUs) would you like to see in the mod ?


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 17, 2020)

i still cannot get any game to that supports surround .. to output 5.1 ,,  over SPDIF


----------



## Mircosfot (Sep 17, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Please tell me. What Dolby Atmos distributions (SKUs) would you like to see in the mod ?



HDMI support!


----------



## Jayce (Sep 17, 2020)

Mircosfot said:


> HDMI support!


yes if hdmi support 5.1 is possible for dolby atmos on windows 10.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 17, 2020)

Mircosfot said:


> HDMI support!


Which manufacturer?


----------



## Jayce (Sep 17, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Which manufacturer?


Intel display audio, microsoft high definition audio, etc?


----------



## nadav99 (Sep 17, 2020)

hi @Alan Finote im new here and really need your help,
my setup is PC running Windows 10 (1903)  with Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro connected by USB.
i have cable connected to the SPDIF to Logitech Z906.
but i don't think my Logitech getting any 5.1 sound.
the LED on the Logitech that indicate Decode is never turn on, and on netflix test i hear the sound from all speakers, so i think its 2.1 and the Logitech send it to all of them.
and on some point i cant enable DDL anymore, i click the checkbox but than it gone.
I tried to install all kinds of software and drivers I found on the net, they did not solve the problem, and now I do not see the possibility at all to choose DDL.
i have download your package " AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1.exe" but I'm not sure it's relevant at all, because I see Realtek stuff there.

so, for my setup, your package should help? or I'm wasting time in the wrong direction?

If your package can help exactly my situation, I would be happy if you could write me what exactly in the installation I should mark, and what should be done after booting?
And do I need to remove all Creative drivers before using it?

Thank you very much, hope you can help me, and apologize for the English, not my native language


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 17, 2020)

nadav99 said:


> hi @Alan Finote im new here and really need your help,
> my setup is PC running Windows 10 (1903)  with Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro connected by USB.
> i have cable connected to the SPDIF to Logitech Z906.
> but i don't think my Logitech getting any 5.1 sound.
> ...


If your device is from Creative, I recommend you download the appropriate drivers from the manufacturer's website or ask *H4cziLLa* for guidance.
*You must NOT install my package.*


----------



## nadav99 (Sep 17, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *You must NOT install my package.*



Oops, it's too late...
Before I wrote here I tried to install to see if it would help somehow, ill uninstall it.

Thanks so much for the quick response, I will try to post in @H4cziLLa  thread.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 17, 2020)

tasos.chan said:


> Just untick signal enchancements.
> View attachment 168871



tried this too still there is no 5.1 sound with i.e Horizon Zero Dawn ...  and other games


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 18, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> tried this too still there is no 5.1 sound with i.e Horizon Zero Dawn ...  and other games


Funny you should mention this game... I've experienced a sudden brief buzzing (not unlike what you hear before a BSOD) and then the audio in the game gets cut off like it's been muted or something. Exiting the game causes it to become unresponsive, but everything in desktop works fine afterward.


----------



## dack (Sep 18, 2020)

@Alan Finote do you know if there is a tweak tool option to enable mixing mic into headset? I know my hardware supports it (works in Linux), but the option is missing. Thanks for all your amazing work!


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 18, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Funny you should mention this game... I've experienced a sudden brief buzzing (not unlike what you hear before a BSOD) and then the audio in the game gets cut off like it's been muted or something. Exiting the game causes it to become unresponsive, but everything in desktop works fine afterward.




Can you play other games with 5.1 ? and this drivers ? 
For Remnant from The Ashes i cannot get output to the rear speakers either


Can anyone help me to get 5.1 sound with my Acer Aspire black edition v17 nitro over SPDIF with Logitech Z906.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Sep 18, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> Can you play other games with 5.1 ? and this drivers ?
> For Remnant from The Ashes i cannot get output to the rear speakers either


I'm using headphones, so I can't really help you here.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

DTS Connect is not working???any fix


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 18, 2020)

Bubster said:


> DTS Connect is not working???any fix


In the next release.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 18, 2020)

Can anyone help me please to get 5.1 sound (in games that support it) with my Acer Aspire black edition v17 nitro over SPDIF with Logitech Z906.


----------



## Aziz85 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi I am using Bluetooth headphones with these drivers but no audio enhancers except nahimic work. My setting is uwp realtek audio app, Nahimic+sound blasterx 720 + dolby atmos. I have Laptop speaker and wired speakers work fine and all three apps work. I want to use sound blaster 720 enhancements with my Bluetooth speakers. Please help


----------



## PannTher (Sep 19, 2020)

Good Day. Thanks so much for all the energy in making these driver alterations.

I have my Alienware Aurora R8 using realtek drivers hooked up to a Pioneer receiver using an optical cable. I can't for the life of my get 5.1 surround to work. I've read through several pages and have tried tweaking for a few hours. Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 19, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> Can anyone help me please to get 5.1 sound (in games that support it) with my Acer Aspire black edition v17 nitro over SPDIF with Logitech Z906.


You need one of the drivers download from 1rst page: For Win7/8.x/(earlier)10 version take this ... and for (latest) Win10 take this.
Before installing, delete old audio drivers p.e. with driver_store_explorer with admin rights & force deleting ... and restart pc.

After installing one of the driver*, go into device manager and update your 'digital S/PDIF device' manually from the folder of the *driver, if needed.
Then configure the S/PDIF device as required to DDL+ or DTS-C. Better use DDL+ cause DTS-C should not work at the moment.


----------



## KingKairo (Sep 20, 2020)

i dont know what the hell i did wrong but all the sudden these drivers will not install. ive tried a million different things but the computer just keeps installing the default microsoft drivers. ive deleted the AAF drivers out of the driverstore folder after taking ownership of it with my pc's user accounts and everything. but when i install the drivers it doenst put anything in the driverstore folder now... I dont get it. i still get the realtek control panel installed and all the other software but thats it. im using the DCH version., please help


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

You could do one or two restarts to be sure Realtek driver (de-)installation will be really finished.
Use DriverStoreExplorer (start with admin rights) to delete driver rests & force deinstallation when error comes.
Restart PC into Windows 10 without internet connection.
Install DCH driver. Check driver installation. If wasn't succsessful use "start as administrator" to install driver.
Restart PC and check again if driver is "DCH Optimus". If yes, then activate internet connection. If not, go to 2.
If Windows overwrites the DCH driver, go to device manager and "revert back to last driver".
Alternatively if 5. fails, use 7-zip to unpack driver in a folder of your choice & update driver via device manager from this folder.
Good luck!

If there's a problem by something in the list, tell it and write 'till then it was good' & where's the problem now (maybe with error code).

P.S.
Oh I see you take ownership of the folder. That was no good idea. So your PC has now problem.

Make an USB-stick with MCT using same Windows 10 Version (1909 or 2004 or ...) as your build now is.
Start installing Windows from that USB-Stick while you are in your actual Win10.
Don't overwrite/delete Windows, but do a repair installtion otherwise with that method.
You should not loose files or data, if the installation was successful, but backup is always good to be done before changes.
In the future use "additional admin rights" as normal user for deleting drivers (like I wrote above).


----------



## ExpertZP (Sep 20, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BastyTH (Sep 20, 2020)

@Alan Finote
6.0.9013.1 , HDA manager not installed as selected option rather than not working properly as before. dolby access not working as no spatial sound installed in options, it was working in 6.0.9003.1 .
in DCH 6.0.8960.1 (Updated) (Signed) HDA manager was working fine but the apo made slow fps in games so i really cant be use.


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 20, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> You need one of the drivers download from 1rst page: For Win7/8.x/(earlier)10 version take this ... and for (latest) Win10 take this.
> Before installing, delete old audio drivers p.e. with driver_store_explorer with admin rights & force deleting ... and restart pc.
> 
> After installing one of the driver*, go into device manager and update your 'digital S/PDIF device' manually from the folder of the *driver, if needed.
> Then configure the S/PDIF device as required to DDL+ or DTS-C. Better use DDL+ cause DTS-C should not work at the moment.




i thought i did all this .. so i started over again ... thanks for tip with Driver Store Manager
- So i deinstalled every Audio related driver ...
C:\Program Files\AAF\Uninstall\uninstall.exe
- Also  i checked if i got some APO driver leftovers and deinstalled
- Reboot
- Remove any other audio driver stuff with Driver Store Manager
- Reboot ( Laptop is offline since now)
- Reinstall https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAF_DCH_RealtekModded/releases
  AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1.exe
- Reboot
And then :






And both of them give 5.1 surround sound ... DTS and DD




Here i only here Stereo






and this are my Realtek Audi Console Settings


AND FINALLY I GOT 5.1 SURROUND OVER TOSLINK / SPDIF FROM ACER LAPTOP WITH BOTH GAMES I TESTED

With my previous installation i could only get 5.1 sound working in Horizon Zero Dawn (dont know why)
now it works with Remnant from the Ashes too

Another thing i did .. but i don't know if its related because i don't know if i.e Remnant uses XAudio2

i patched the XAudio2_x files in C:\Windows\System32 with this


			XAudio2 Dolby Digital Live patcher – defer time.Sleep()
		


but in newer versions XAudio2_9.dll the hex patch pattern cannot be found ..


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> With my previous installation i could only get 5.1 sound working in Horizon Zero Dawn (dont know why)


Within S/PDIF the maximum limit is DD/DTS 5.1 lossy compressed - 7.1 do not run via S/PDIF.
For 7.1 you need HDMI, DisplayPort or alternatively via analogue cable.



TechJeff said:


> Here i only here Stereo


This is okay. Testsound is PCM 2.0, not 5.1.
Try a 5.1 audio file (AC3/DD or DTS).

Go to Tab [Supported Formats] -> "Coded Formats" -> push [Test] ... there should be 5.1 now.





In "Bitrate" -> there's only 2.0 too.

***

Oh I see - it's like your one picture before. So don't worry - all seems to be okay.

Try Audio/video Files with multichannel ... or a game which supports forcing "5.1".


----------



## KingKairo (Sep 20, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> You could do one or two restarts to be sure Realtek driver (de-)installation will be really finished.
> Use DriverStoreExplorer (start with admin rights) to delete driver rests & force deinstallation when error comes.
> Restart PC into Windows 10 without internet connection.
> Install DCH driver. Check driver installation. If wasn't succsessful use "start as administrator" to install driver.
> ...



All i did was add my user account to the FileRepository folder and make it admin, im going to try the 7-zip option though

See i have the drivers installed but they dont even show up in driverstore. : / even if i run it as administrator.






i got it. I had to use innoextract program to extract the contents of the .exe.



KingKairo said:


> All i did was add my user account to the FileRepository folder and make it admin, im going to try the 7-zip option though
> 
> See i have the drivers installed but they dont even show up in driverstore. : / even if i run it as administrator.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the driver is installed but nothing works


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

Why do you use "reply" by replying yourself & creation tons of wasted double information?
You can write directly under the last post ... and all is fine. 

***

What is exactly your problem?
The driver seems to be in the system now. 
I can see "System devices ... Alan Finotty ... 100.90.7.2020 ... 9/12/2020 ... 19 KB ... AAF HD Audio Controller Driver".

Can you show me this (to find in Device Manager -> Sound Inputs & Outputs -> Digital S/PDIF -> Driver) ... and that
(to find in Windows Configuration -> System -> Sound -> Sound System Control -> Digital S/PDIF -> Properties)?


----------



## Wakkadoo (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi there.  I've been fiddling with this driver for quite a long time now and overall I think I understand its purpose and I find enjoyment in it.  However, no matter what I try I can't seem to figure out why it seems like the majority of audio plays on my right speaker.  I am on windows 10 and use an ambx phillips speaker system, two speakers and a subwoofer connecting to the computer with a standard audio cable.  Without this driver audio plays just fine the way it was meant to but whatever I attempt to do, audio prefers the right speaker.  With some testing I've noticed that additionally audio that should be meant for the right speaker is played on the left speaker although a bit quieter and audio meant for the left speaker is played on the right speaker also a bit quieter.  Disabling enhancements in windows settings removes this problem but from what I understand this also disables anything else this driver sets out to do.  I've checked dolby atmos app, sound blaster connect app, sonic studio app, and realtek audio console and I cannot see what is causing this.  I would very much appreciate any assistance, thank you.

Edit: Additionally I would also like to add that dialog is very obvious in video games along with various other sounds.  All dialog will be played on the right speaker and even adjusting balance doesn't fix it.


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 21, 2020)

niiyant said:


> View attachment 168734
> View attachment 168735
> I leave two reference images.
> In my case if I don't increase the surround the rear speakers don't work. The same applies if 5.1 is not selected in the soundblaster app.
> It must also be opened when the PC is started.


In my case, the last version *6.0.9013.1* install correctly, DDL is selected in the audio console, but theres no surround sound on mi 5.1 spdif system, I tried opening the soundblaster 720 to increase the surround but there is only the stereo option, no 4.0,5.1 or 7.1 like in your pic. 
hope someone could give me a hand.

thanks in advance


----------



## hobbykiosk (Sep 21, 2020)

Spoiler: ss








hello, im new just installed the dch driver uad ver, got error when installing the samsung driver i dont know what it is then installer just stuck i need to click alt+f4 to continue the installation. i only install dolby atmos and want to know is this the correct driver ? i dont see any realtek driver...all good dolby working...tia


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 21, 2020)

@Alan Finote, the File "AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe" in System32 is actually missing. Can you please send me a RAR-Archive, which contains this File? Or is this as a Single File  in your Repository, so that I can load this there for inserting into my Folder?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 21, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @Alan Finote, the File "AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe" in System32 is actually missing. Can you please send me a RAR-Archive, which contains this File? Or is this as a Single File  in your Repository, so that I can load this there for inserting into my Folder?


See if "AAFDCHHelpSvc64.exe" exists. Otherwise, the executable is attached.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 21, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> See if "AAFDCHHelpSvc64.exe" exists. Otherwise, the executable is attached.



I meant the "AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe", Alan, not the "AAFDCHHelpSvc64.exe". Look exactly again, pls


----------



## Beda (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello i have question, i using your drivers for long time, but I not updating every version. Last 2 years i use some older driver and i without problem using DTS (attached file sound1.jpg), now i reinstall Windows a i dowwnload version AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1.exe but i cant again set decoding to DTS, i see only dolby digital (attached file sound2.jpg) Do you have some advice. Thank you very much and sorry for my rubbish english..


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 22, 2020)

Beda said:


> Hello i have question, i using your drivers for long time, but I not updating every version. Last 2 years i use some older driver and i without problem using DTS (attached file sound1.jpg), now i reinstall Windows a i dowwnload version AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1.exe but i cant again set decoding to DTS, i see only dolby digital (attached file sound2.jpg) Do you have some advice. Thank you very much and sorry for my rubbish english..


it seems that this driver has only the Dolby decoding option


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 22, 2020)

@Alan Finote, did you just found the "AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe"? I wanna have this File pls


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 22, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9018.1
REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED
SONIC STUDIO 3 APP UPDATED
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Jayce (Sep 22, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9018.1
> REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED
> SONIC STUDIO 3 APP UPDATED
> ...





Mircosfot said:


> HDMI support!



@Alan Finote have you been able add hdmi support for dolby atmos?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 22, 2020)

Jayce said:


> @Alan Finote have you been able add hdmi support for dolby atmos?


For this one, I will make an installer separately.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 22, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @Alan Finote, did you just found the "AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe"? I wanna have this File pls



@Alan Finote? Did you overread me?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 22, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @Alan Finote? Did you overread me?


The executable previously attached and the one you indicated are the same, just rename it.
*AAFDCHHelpSvc64.exe >> AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe*


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 22, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> The executable previously attached and the one you indicated are the same, just rename it.
> *AAFDCHHelpSvc64.exe >> AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe*



I did this, successfully, but then, after opening the Console, I found only this one:



My Question about this is: Where can I find the Playback-Device-Tweak? Or how do I switch this green Design to the red ROG-Design? Pls help me, @Alan Finote


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

cannot connect to RPC service in the Realtek audio console after a fresh install of new AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9018.1 (Signed)


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 22, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> cannot connect to RPC service in the Realtek audio console after a fresh install of new AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9018.1 (Signed)



@Jayce, pls look here: Post 4342816 from @Alan Finote


----------



## robnitro (Sep 22, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> For this one, I will make an installer separately.


Can you please allow for downloading/installing/saving the appx/packages separately?  My windows store is sometimes stupid and I end up having to do the whole mierda twice.

Speakers showing up as side in 5.1  intsead of rear...
Should I use the realtek dat file or wait for a fix?  I have no clue how to find that setting in the dat editor


----------



## Jayce (Sep 22, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @Jayce, pls look here: Post 4342816 from @Alan Finote



I think you mean to look at post #2,421?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 22, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I think you mean to look at post #2,421?



Yes


----------



## Jayce (Sep 22, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> Yes


I saw it, he said he will make a separate installer for dolby atmos hdmi support from possible manufacturers like  intel, microsoft, etc.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> @Jayce, pls look here: Post 4342816 from @Alan Finote


yup thanks man but same thing happens even after I added it using the command as it wasnt there. added it then restarted but same thing. also @Alan Finote why when I record a gameplay video the sound from the gameplay is glitched like you just here stutters but can here my voice clearly. It only started doing this since the last couple updates.

just did a real clean install. went in regedit look for all the service deleted any left overs uninstalled UWPs uninstall the AAF driver software(obviously) restarted then reinstalled AAF driver software and still getting cant connect to RPC service even with the service showing in regit.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 23, 2020)

AHITMAN said:


> yup thanks man but same thing happens even after I added it using the command as it wasnt there. added it then restarted but same thing. also @Alan Finote why when I record a gameplay video the sound from the gameplay is glitched like you just here stutters but can here my voice clearly. It only started doing this since the last couple updates.
> 
> just did a real clean install. went in regedit look for all the service deleted any left overs uninstalled UWPs uninstall the AAF driver software(obviously) restarted then reinstalled AAF driver software and still getting cant connect to RPC service even with the service showing in regit.


Check if the "*AAF DCH Optimus Helper Service*" service is running on the Local System account. To check, type *Windows + R*, type "*services.msc*", search for the service mentioned, click on the *Logon* tab and see if the option "*Local System Account*" is checked.



AHITMAN said:


> cannot connect to RPC service in the Realtek audio console after a fresh install of new AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9018.1 (Signed)


Check if the "*AAF DCH Optimus Helper Service*" service is running on the Local System account. To check, type *Windows + R*, type "*services.msc*", search for the service mentioned, click on the *Logon* tab and see if the option "*Local System Account*" is checked.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 23, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> I did this, successfully, but then, after opening the Console, I found only this one:
> View attachment 169523
> My Question about this is: Where can I find the Playback-Device-Tweak? Or how do I switch this green Design to the red ROG-Design? Pls help me, @Alan Finote



I feel overread again :-(


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Check if the "*AAF DCH Optimus Helper Service*" service is running on the Local System account. To check, type *Windows + R*, type "*services.msc*", search for the service mentioned, click on the *Logon* tab and see if the option "*Local System Account*" is checked.
> 
> 
> Check if the "*AAF DCH Optimus Helper Service*" service is running on the Local System account. To check, type *Windows + R*, type "*services.msc*", search for the service mentioned, click on the *Logon* tab and see if the option "*Local System Account*" is checked.


Ok thanks but i figured out from lastnight and yes it was indeed the service but not only, but this "AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe" was also missing after install. So I literally did a fresh install after deleting all things related to your mod from the registry so it cant install fresh...copied over the .exe that was missing, went into services found "*AAF DCH Optimus Helper Service*" not set to run at all and couldnt start it with the .exe missing from windows32 folder so  after copy and pasting "AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe" in the folder it was able to start and I set it to run automatically and that solved the problem just like what you mentioned above. I was soooo sleeoy that i forget to post the fix lastnight after i discovered it. So thanks for you guys reply anyways. Appreciate it.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 23, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> Where can I find the Playback-Device-Tweak?


The icon is located on the Desktop.


Metal-Tom said:


> Or how do I switch this green Design to the red ROG-Design?


You can:
1 - Go to the "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*" on your Desktop. In the window that opens, uncheck "*Customized Platform*", save the changes and restart your computer.
2 - Reinstall the driver, but on the Tasks page, select the desired panel (HDA or UAD) and check "*Native Support*".


----------



## TheLastBrunnenG (Sep 23, 2020)

Registered to say *THANK YOU* for all your hard work! Though I do need some help before I give up and install a discrete non-Realtek sound card. 

Using Windows 10 64-bit on an ASRock Z270 Fatal1ty Gaming K6 motherboard; onboard sound is Realtek ALC1220. Using analog outputs only (no HDMI or optical). I have front speakers, side speakers, and a subwoofer (no center so I turn center off in the sound control panel). 

Before installing the AAF drivers I disconnect internet, uninstall any existing drivers, remove any leftovers with Driver Store Explorer, and reboot. After each reinstall I make sure my setup is set to 5.1 Surround in sound control panel & Realtek audio console. All speakers work (separately) when tested in sound control panel & Realtek audio console.

Between cheap speakers and tinnitus, I don't care about perfect sound quality. *All I want is to have some kind of speaker fill or stereo-to-5.1 upscaling* so that games, stereo MP3s, Youtube, movies etc. will make use of all my speakers, especially that sub. Nothing seems to achieve that. 

I tried AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9018.1 (Signed) and of the options I selected only Dolby Atmos. Virtualization had no effect - stereo sources only played though the front speakers.

I tried AAF Optimus Sound 6.0.8960.1 (Signed) with the classic Realtek control panel, and it sort of worked - eventually I got muted sound through the side speakers but nothing via the sub, even after using room correction to boost output to the sub and sides.

I tried other combinations of Sonic Studio, Nahimic, etc. with no results.

Earlier I'd also tried Equalizer APO (zero effect), and pal1000's Realtek UAD Generic drivers (Speaker Fill was visible but had no effect). AAF seems to work the best (super clean install / uninstall!) but still no speaker fill.

Can anyone suggest which AAF driver package to install? And which options to choose (DTS, Nahimic, Atmos, Creative, Sonic Studio, ASIO...)? Extra files I need to install? Anything else I might be doing or not doing to get this fixed?  I know this is a lot to ask but I'm at my wits' end - thanks in advance!


----------



## PannTher (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi again,

I have tried everything written above since my last post and cannot get surround sound to work. I think I am the same as TheLastBrunnenG. I am hooked up to a receiver, optical from Alienware Aurora R8. 

I can't get surround to work for the life of me.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 24, 2020)

PannTher said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I have tried everything written above since my last post and cannot get surround sound to work. I think I am the same as TheLastBrunnenG. I am hooked up to a receiver, optical from Alienware Aurora R8.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same situation  the last driver seems to install correctly but even setting the dts encoding the surround speakers are muted, and opening the sound blaster 720 doesn't upscale because the 5.1 option is missing



Alan Finote said:


> In the case of room correction, Creative Sound Blaster also has this feature. You can use it:
> 
> View attachment 168105


Hi Alan, first of all thanks for your work, second I don't know why my sound blaster is only showing the stereo option like in your pic, I have installed the last driver after deleting older versions and leftovers with the dirverstore app, but even when I select the dts or dolby encoding I only get sound from my front speakers and the surround ones  are muted, this with any game or even the windows music player, could you give me a hand? thanks in advance


----------



## Stone-D (Sep 24, 2020)

I've just made an account to thank you, Alan. No complaints from me.

I *do* want to confirm though:

9008.1 no problems, S/PDIF DTS/Dolby fully functioning
9013.1 no problems, S/PDIF DTS/Dolby fully functioning
9018.1 neither of the S/PDIF outputs have DTS/Dolby default format options available

It doesn't affect me because I gave up with optical due to increased latency and upmixing issues.

Realtek HDA, native DTS/Dolby. Nothing else installed.

Gigabyte "GA-Z97X-Gaming GT", ALC1150, Logitech Z906.


----------



## BastyTH (Sep 24, 2020)

@Alan Finote 
could u add headphone in normal speaker setting ? since the later driver did not detect front panel at all or they had remove headphone, even when use HDA manager config to not detect, still no headphone config or option. 
are there anyway to disable jack detection other than console or manager ? since console did not run for me.



TheLastBrunnenG said:


> Registered to say *THANK YOU* for all your hard work! Though I do need some help before I give up and install a discrete non-Realtek sound card.
> 
> Using Windows 10 64-bit on an ASRock Z270 Fatal1ty Gaming K6 motherboard; onboard sound is Realtek ALC1220. Using analog outputs only (no HDMI or optical). I have front speakers, side speakers, and a subwoofer (no center so I turn center off in the sound control panel).
> 
> ...


its quite a hassle for ALC1220, u will need very old driver to get it work, ms's driver. some of later dolby need to detect headphone but the later driver broke jack detection and no headphone config at all. 
u can try disable jack detection and this is working in some version after 6.0.8960


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Stone-D said:


> I've just made an account to thank you, Alan. No complaints from me.
> 
> I *do* want to confirm though:
> 
> ...


Hi Stone D, does the DTS and Dolby works through the analog 3.5mm connections?, is the sound quality of analog better than optical?  I'm seriously thinking on moving on from the S/PDIF optical connections as none of the latest drivers works for me and a fresh win10 install it's not an option for me right now, I have a Crosshair VIII Wifi with a Z906 and I like to use the optical connection but now even if I install newer or older drivers I can´t get the surround sound on rear speakers, they only work when I play a movie that´s encoded with dts/dolby audio, I remember that before I could play games and hear surround sound from all the speakers but not anymore


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 24, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> Hi Stone D, does the DTS and Dolby works through the analog 3.5mm connections?, is the sound quality of analog better than optical?  I'm seriously thinking on moving on from the S/PDIF optical connections as none of the latest drivers works for me and a fresh win10 install it's not an option for me right now, I have a Crosshair VIII Wifi with a Z906 and I like to use the optical connection but now even if I install newer or older drivers I can´t get the surround sound on rear speakers, they only work when I play a movie that´s encoded with dts/dolby audio, I remember that before I could play games and hear surround sound from all the speakers but not anymore



A further "Crosshair-Gamer"? My MoBo is the Crosshair VI Extreme xD


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> A further "Crosshair-Gamer"? My MoBo is the Crosshair VI Extreme xD


Yep , very nice MB but I've been struggling to make the 5.1 works, I´m considering change from digital to analog connectors, but I don´t know if the digital content will be played correctly in my audio system and don´t know either if the quality is better or worse with analog 3.5mm cables


----------



## Beda (Sep 24, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9018.1
> REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED
> SONIC STUDIO 3 APP UPDATED
> ...



Thank you very much, with this version DTS on the Relaltek chips works perfectly!!!, you are a real PRO men


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> You could do one or two restarts to be sure Realtek driver (de-)installation will be really finished.
> Use DriverStoreExplorer (start with admin rights) to delete driver rests & force deinstallation when error comes.
> Restart PC into Windows 10 without internet connection.
> Install DCH driver. Check driver installation. If wasn't succsessful use "start as administrator" to install driver.
> ...


Hi, I tried this several times without success , the Driver is installed correctly and the DTS option is set on the realtek console, but the sound on my rear speakers is missing, and opening the sound blaster connect app to upscale the speaker config has no effect because it only shows the stereo option, no 4.0, 5.1, 7.1 options are available, I wonder what could be wrong


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 24, 2020)

@SGZ12


robnitro said:


> Speakers showing up as side in 5.1 intsead of rear...


This is typical (I called) "Bug" of Realtek driver from the last decade.
You have to exchange the 3.5" plug of rears with the sides.

If you use M$ driver instead, re-plug/exchange back. 

@robnitro
The sound then is not more worse with sides listen from the rear, because this is Dolby default.
M$ follows Dolby default specs, Realtek (since some years) not.


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @SGZ12
> This is typical (I called) "Bug" of Realtek driver from the last decade.
> You have to exchange the 3.5" plug of rears with the sides.
> 
> ...


Hi Tanzmusikus, it seems that I didn't explain very well I'm using the s/pdif optical connectio, I haven't tried 3.5mm becasuse before upgrading the driver I was getting 5.1 surround sound on every speaker(maybe I mistook side with rear speakers in my previous post), with the upscaling option that comes with the creative connect software, games and music were playing nice, but now I can't get the dts or dolby, even when the option is selected on the realtek console s/pdif device, I can select the DTS thats intended to get the 5.1 to work, but I get only stereo sound on music, games etc. is frustrating


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 24, 2020)

This is additional to my last post.

I mean - this is Dolby 5.1 default:




But in Realtek drivers default is "Surround L+R" (sides) shown as "Rear Surround L+R".

@SGZ12
Okay, I only remember the picture from robnitro ...






... and this seems to be analogue or HDMI.
I have never seen the "configuration setup" for S/PDIF. So what I told has nothing to do with S/PDIF (incl. TOSLINK).



SGZ12 said:


> Hi Alan, first of all thanks for your work, second I don't know why my sound blaster is only showing the stereo option like in your pic, I have installed the last driver after deleting older versions and leftovers with the dirverstore app, but even when I select the dts or dolby encoding I only get sound from my front speakers and the surround ones are muted, this with any game or even the windows music player, could you give me a hand? thanks in advance


I cannot help you with this. This is @Alan Finote 's driver. Maybe there's something wrong, a tool must be used or an option should be set.

Perhaps I had the same problems last week. Which driver (DCH, APO, ...) do you use & which choices you made by installation?


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> This is additional to my last post.
> 
> I mean - this is Dolby 5.1 default:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer
I used the last driver AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9018.1 and the options selected when install are
UAD driver with dts, creative 720, dolby and sonic studio 3, there are no error messages or something that seems wrong, except from the fact that the sound only comes from the front speakers and the sound blaster app only shows stereo option


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 24, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> there are no error messages or something that seems wrong, except from the fact that the sound only comes from the front speakers and the sound blaster app only shows stereo option


I don't know this SB software, because I don't own a SB card. You could first look for yourself.
In (1. picture) Windows device properties -> go to "Device advanced settings", if DTS-C was setted correctly.
In (2. picture) SB-C app -> go to "Settings" and look for a 5.1 option.

Do you have a 5.1 source for trying out real audio test?
If not, try this: https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> I don't know this SB software, because I don't own a SB card. You could first look for yourself.
> In (1. picture) Windows device properties -> go to "Device advanced settings", if DTS-C was setted correctly.
> In (2. picture) SB-C app -> go to "Settings" and look for a 5.1 option.
> 
> ...


1 yes DTS is set correctly on the advance device settings
2 the only option that I can choose is stereo, the 4.0, 5.1 or 7.1 should be shown aside the stereo one but in my case it's not like that

Yes I have some blu rays and movies with multichannel audio that when played emit sound from all the speakers not only the front ones, but previously I remember getting surround sound from music player and games, not only in 5.1 encoding sources like multichannel videos, dvd's or blu ray's, I don't know if I can set up something in the tweak tool to get it working again hehe.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> This is additional to my last post.
> 
> I mean - this is Dolby 5.1 default:
> 
> ...



Did DCH or APO work for you?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 24, 2020)

@SGZ12
If you play a 5.1 DD/DTS signal, then DTS-C is not needed. So this is not the test you want.
But you could play 5.1 PCM sound. If you a BD or so with a 5.1 PCM track, play it ... or use the fraunhofer website I linked.

@Solaris17
At the moment I'm not sure, what software-/driver-solution from this forum could give me that, what I want.

I bought an HDMI adapter (with audio extractor), so i can transmit HD sound up to 7.1 about it.
The special thing, this adapter gives to me is, it splits the video from the audio, what relieves my AVR from receiving the video+audio.

What I also like to have is a software, which could uplift 2.0 sources to 5.1 without changing my specs from 5.1 to 2.0.
But when I think about it, maybe my AVR could do it - i'll have to try.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 24, 2020)

I did a quick search here and realized that the APO of Sound Blaster Connect doesn't really behave as expected when in conjunction with decoders (Dolby, DTS). So, for those who want to enjoy 5.1 surround sound both via the S / PDIF output and through the 3.5 mm jacks, I recommend that, when installing / reinstalling the mod, choose ONLY ONE of the enhancements available in this package. Sorry for not being able to provide adequate corrections, I don't have any surround sound system. I use headphones.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 24, 2020)

So you mean, we should deside to choose between DDL and DTS-C, when installing APO tool/driver ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 24, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> So you mean, we should deside to choose between DDL and DTS-C, when installing APO tool/driver ?


No. You must choose only one of the enhancements available in the package (Sound Blaster, A-Volute or Dolby Atmos).


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 24, 2020)

Okay thanks for answer!
Do you meant only APO for Creative SB ... or there's the problem in APO for Realtek too?

p.e.




Dolby Digital Live ... and ... Dolby Atmos ... for Realtek HDA 1220 (S/PDIF, Analogue, HDMI) ?

I don't need A-Volute, but Realtek ASIO ( I activated it for installing) would be nice to have.


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I did a quick search here and realized that the APO of Sound Blaster Connect doesn't really behave as expected when in conjunction with decoders (Dolby, DTS). So, for those who want to enjoy 5.1 surround sound both via the S / PDIF output and through the 3.5 mm jacks, I recommend that, when installing / reinstalling the mod, choose ONLY ONE of the enhancements available in this package. Sorry for not being able to provide adequate corrections, I don't have any surround sound system. I use headphones.


Once more Thanks Alan I'll try it, hope it works hehe


----------



## TheLastBrunnenG (Sep 24, 2020)

OK, so during install, choose only one control panel, and only *one *enhancement suite. I'll try again. 

If I am only using my three 3.5mm analog jacks (no optical, no HDMI, no receiver, etc.), do I need to install Realtek ASIO?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 24, 2020)

ASIO is only needed for low latency audio tools like recording from external audio interfaces a.s.o.
I don't know exactly - maybe some other tools could use ASIO too, but then you would know (look into the settings).

For gaming, watching videos, listening audio not nessesary, I think so.


----------



## Stone-D (Sep 24, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> Hi Stone D, does the DTS and Dolby works through the analog 3.5mm connections?



If you mean the 'default format' settings, no. I believe that's Optical/SPDIF only as I've never seen it for the analog speaker output. If you mean the dedicated software you download, I don't know as I've never tried them. My experiments with surround is very recent and I very quickly abandoned it all when I realized how much latency was being added, especially via optical.



SGZ12 said:


> is the sound quality of analog better than optical?



If you sit and compare by switching back and forth, the audio is a bit more crisp. However, after sitting on analog for a while I've been quite happy.



SGZ12 said:


> I'm seriously thinking on moving on from the S/PDIF optical connections as none of the latest drivers works for me and a fresh win10 install it's not an option for me right now, I have a Crosshair VIII Wifi with a Z906 and I like to use the optical connection but now even if I install newer or older drivers I can´t get the surround sound on rear speakers, they only work when I play a movie that´s encoded with dts/dolby audio, I remember that before I could play games and hear surround sound from all the speakers but not anymore



Okay.

I have reverted to the 9013.1 drivers and I can confirm that surround is working in analog. I don't think it was working in 9018, but I wasn't on that for long.

1) Older RealTek drivers and newer ones differ in how they see the rear/speakers. On older drivers, 5.1 had rear speakers and newer ones only side. You can't change/retask side->rear or vice versa. I've come to realize that I actually prefer the sound using side vs rear due to my speaker layout so I'm okay with this. The official 5.1 Dolby spec allows for side speakers, NOT rear speakers. If you are not getting sound from your 'rear' speakers in analog, try swapping to another RCA input. I had to do this.

2) The Z906's automatic upmixing is unreliable. It's supposed to upmix only when it detects stereo output. I can't remember the specifics, but either it doesn't work (digital) or it sometimes upmixes everything (analog).

3) for movies, I use AC3Filter to do my upmixing and channel management. I've been very happy with the results for over a decade and it works very well with MPC-HC. The software hasn't been updated for years but it still works well. You can also do the same for all sound via EqualizerAPO I believe, but I only downloaded that yesterday and haven't tried it. Using Voicemeeter it works, but, it upmixes EVERYTHING not just stereo and introduces some latency.
4) I tested the surround effect using the XAudio2 helicopter test and it works. Xaudio2 is the Windows framework that many games use, like Horizon Zero Dawn. There is a patch available for the system DLLs that help surround to work but I haven't tested it and it seems to not patch any of the more recent files.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 24, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Do you meant only APO for Creative SB ... or there's the problem in APO for Realtek too?


No problems for APO Realtek. It is native processing. Its installation is mandatory.


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 25, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @SGZ12
> If you play a 5.1 DD/DTS signal, then DTS-C is not needed. So this is not the test you want.
> But you could play 5.1 PCM sound. If you a BD or so with a 5.1 PCM track, play it ... or use the fraunhofer website I linked.
> 
> ...


I installed the driver again with only a volute enhancement and tried with the audio tracks on the fraunhofer website but still the same result, when it's suposed to hear the audio from the surround speakers instead of that I hear the audio from the front speakers so when the video shows a right surround I hear that test sound in the right front speaker, it is like if the system is redirecting the surround signal to the front speakers


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 25, 2020)

*@SGZ12*

Check my post here ...  with these settings it works .. but no audio enhancements .. but DTS and DD works fine now









						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Can anyone help me please to get 5.1 sound (in games that support it) with my Acer Aspire black edition v17 nitro over SPDIF with Logitech Z906. You need one of the drivers download from 1rst page: For Win7/8.x/(earlier)10 version take this ... and for (latest) Win10 take this. Before...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 25, 2020)

@TechJeff
He has no Realtek, but SB card.

@SGZ12
Please post screenshots from:
- properties of the SB card in sound settings -> [Configure] -> should be set to 5.1
- settings inside of your SB software (360, 720 or ...)
- anything elso what could be shown for this aspect

P.S.
Please quote only if necessary ... and only the part you wanna ask to (mark the text & quote).
Is better for me to read & understand what do you mean sometimes.

***
Yesterday I could play the Fraunhofer audio files - today not. For audio testing here is another Dolby Surround 5.1 (720p25) file.
Now it works again after restart PC.

I have not installed Dolby Atmos App yet. Which version is good for DCH-6.0.9018.1? Edit: After re-installion it works now. 

@SGZ12
I can confirm, that with DCH-6.0.9018.1 (Realtek) the S/PDIF is working correct with 5.1 encoded audio files.
But I must also confirm, that with DCH-6.0.9018.1 (Realtek) the S/PDIF is *not* working correct with 5.1 PCM/.WAV audio files or gaming.
In HZD it is shown as <Stereo> device.



 . . . 



***

So last thing I found out about DDL / DTS-C - there is a way to get another result:

de-activate Dolby Atmos / A-Volute ... to not interfere with DDL / DTS-C
de-activate signal optimizations in advanced properties of S/PDIF and Analogue Output
activate DDL / DTS-C on S/PDIF device
go to Realtek / Creative SB software (HDA / UAD) and set option to cinema or music
Play movie / audio file with 5.1 PCM track (not DD / DTS track).

What I now hear is: the Surround L acts as Center, the center as Surround (?)
I think, that is better than 2.0 isn't it? 

So I hope @Alan Finote you'll find a way to bugfix it.
You may don't need loudspeakers - take LEDs combined with 3.5" jacks or 3x stereo headphones or in that way to test functionality.

Best regards, TM


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 25, 2020)

@Tanzmusikus Thanks for the answer, yesterday I tested every single driver from Alan on the github website and find that the
AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe installed correctly and tested with the file from fraunhofer, the speakers emit sound as intended left, center, right, right surround, left surround and the subwoofer, later I will test some ingame sound to verify if the pcm 5.1 signal is working fine, if everything works I'll remain in this version untill Alan could fix the bug, again thanks @Alan Finote and you too @Tanzmusikus for your time and help


----------



## Jayce (Sep 25, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> For this one, I will make an installer separately.


@Alan Finote , when you do this separate installer, can you make sure to add hdmi 5.1 surround support is in the mod for like intel display audio, Microsoft High definition, etc?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 25, 2020)

Jayce said:


> @Alan Finote , when you do this separate installer, can you make sure to add hdmi 5.1 surround support is in the mod for like intel display audio, Microsoft High definition, etc?


YES


----------



## Jayce (Sep 25, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> YES


I tried myself to make dolby atmos Intel display audio mod from the IntcDAud.inf file, disable driver enforcement and I had gotten it to install all the dolby folders/files but it said the dolby error where it couldn't detect the hdmi device plugged in. 

I have faith you know some inf lines that would support hdmi in the mod and make work better than I could.


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 26, 2020)

I confirm that AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1 is working like a charm with dts and sound blaster 720 enhancement, pcm 5.1 is working too so through s/pdif I get the surround sound on my z906, in music apps and in games, Thanks @Alan Finote ,I hope the next driver version could work as this one


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 26, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> What I now hear is: the Surround L acts as Center, the center as Surround (?)


I must tell, this is no driver problem.  It is from special sound mixing in the trailer "SOLO - a star wars story".



SGZ12 said:


> I confirm that AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1 is working like a charm with dts


I've tested DTS-C (on analogue & SPDIF out) with the same result too.
With DDL I wanna test it more detailed today with same settings & apps (SS3) by reinstalling the driver.
And after that with Dolby DL & Atmos app.
Thanks for co-working @SGZ12 ! 

***

It seems that other active apps (Atmos, SonicStudio3, etc.) affect/interfere with active DDL / DTS-C/I.
And DDL/DTS-C/I sounds only good if source is PCM. Double en-coded 5.1 audio track sounds like 3.x or 2.x (stereo).  
But this is not a problem by the DCH driver, it's typical for the freedom of using more than on tool.


----------



## tasos.chan (Sep 26, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> I must tell, this is no driver problem.  It is from special sound mixing in the trailer "SOLO - a star wars story".
> 
> I've tested DTS-C (on analogue & SPDIF out) with the same result too.
> With DDL I wanna test it more detailed today with same settings & apps (SS3) by reinstalling the driver.
> ...



It is typical indeed. But it would be great if we could use Dolby Atmos, Nahimic and Dolby Digital Live together. I had them working all together with an old driver and it was perfect. What might be the reason they stopped working together?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 26, 2020)

I didn't say "they stopped working together".
I mean they (Atmos, SS3, Nahimic) would affect / interfere DDL /DTS-C/I, if they work at the same time.

P.e. DDL is encoding 5.1 PCM sound to Dolby Digital 5.1, then Atmos will do something I cannot discribe, but it may sounds like '2.0 with reverb'.
That's only what I listen, not what 'I know exactly'.

And other thing: If I use SS3, then I can't change de-/activating DDL / DTS-C/I in Realtek UAD app. (but this I'll have to observe more, it's only 1rst impression)
Maybe I find out, that it sound good together (DDL, Atmos + Nahimic) ...


----------



## HankChen_ (Sep 27, 2020)

I also encountered the same problem, 5.1 channel was not executed correctly, now I also use 6.0.8996.1, and it works fine


SGZ12 said:


> I confirm that AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1 is working like a charm with dts and sound blaster 720 enhancement, pcm 5.1 is working too so through s/pdif I get the surround sound on my z906, in music apps and in games, Thanks @Alan Finote ,I hope the next driver version could work as this one



I also encountered the same problem, 5.1 channel was not executed correctly, now I also use 6.0.8996.1, and it works fine


----------



## tasos.chan (Sep 27, 2020)

HankChen_ said:


> I also encountered the same problem, 5.1 channel was not executed correctly, now I also use 6.0.8996.1, and it works fine
> 
> 
> I also encountered the same problem, 5.1 channel was not executed correctly, now I also use 6.0.8996.1, and it works fine



I confirm that it works. Now Nahimic only doesnt work. But it is ok until the next update that works well


----------



## SGZ12 (Sep 27, 2020)

tasos.chan said:


> I confirm that it works. Now Nahimic only doesn't work. But it is ok until the next update that works well


great news, and 'bout the nahimic yes it doesn't work as expected so I disabled it and enable only Sound blaster connect 720 to equalize the sound and upscale to 5.1, that's enough for me until a new driver fix this issue



HankChen_ said:


> I also encountered the same problem, 5.1 channel was not executed correctly, now I also use 6.0.8996.1, and it works fine
> 
> 
> I also encountered the same problem, 5.1 channel was not executed correctly, now I also use 6.0.8996.1, and it works fine


great so I think the 6.0.8996.1 version is the best till now


----------



## Pr3nd3r (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey guys, so I'm not sure what the go is, bit out of my depths unfortunately.

I've spent the past week or more trying to find an audio driver for an old PC I have lying around. The motherboard is a Gigabyte AM3 GA-MA790XT-UD4P. Onboard audio is ALC889A. Running Windows 10. After lot of stuffing around I've only managed to get audio to work from the front panel jack, but it sounds somewhat distorted. In the Realtek HD Manager, the rear panel is always greyed out, and nothing I've done has changed that. I'm sure that back when I had Windows 7 installed, the audio was perfectly fine. Unfortunately, going back to Windows 7 is no longer an option. I've tried many different Realtek drivers which have been very hit and miss.

Can anybody steer me in the right direction, as to what drivers here may offer a solution? It'd be greatly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Bernec (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey ! I appreciate all the work and it really saves me from buying more expensive stuff. I tried to run the shortcut on desktop and the file I circled in black is flashing red. What is it ? and does require fixing ?

Clicked on the red X and it turned green but if I save it turns red again ? Not sure what it is ... I'm not trying to be iliterate when it comes to this but the shortcut was placed on my desktop and I believe I should run/try it


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 28, 2020)

@bernek2018
This is a tweak tool for configurate the driver after install, but I don't know how to use.
If you wanna know how to use, please read this thread or do a search here & in other similar threads.

The RTKHDAUDIO.DAT is the file, where the config for Realtek audio devices is stored.
The other seems to be for Creative SB or Intel? I don't know.
I think: if red = data in it, if green = no data stored.

@Pr3nd3r
Deinstall all Realtek audio drivers and Tools and reboot.
Alternatively go into devicemanager and the properties of the Realtek HD Audio device -> driver -> push previous driver!
Then you'll have the M$ driver ... and hopefully good sound again.

Second step could be, that you could install the DCH driver from Alan Finote:
AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe

This is the last one, which has correct 5.1 surround sound via SPDIF.


----------



## TheMonkeyKing (Sep 28, 2020)

Release killed my Win10; system would not reboot fully - hung on rotating circle black screen. Used most recent exe (6.0.9018.1)

However...
I tried installing it in an account that was not the Administrator. Even though I ran the file as an Administrator, there might be some issues with running it outside of an Admin profile. Yes, developer mode is ON.
I will try and install it in the Admin profile. Wish me luck!

RIG
Ryzen 7 2700x
MSi x470 Gaming Pro Carbon (Realtk ALC1220)
Nitro+ RX580 (AMD Video)
32 GB Ram


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 28, 2020)

And de-install all Realtek drivers (with restart PC) before installing DCH driver.
Good luck!

And when installing be aware of that, what Alan said.


Alan Finote said:


> No. You must choose only one of the enhancements available in the package (Sound Blaster, A-Volute or Dolby Atmos).


----------



## TechJeff (Sep 28, 2020)

Just wanted to tell you
When i install newest drivers AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9018.1 ... i got no sound over my Realtek Digital Out SPDIF to 5.1 system
With AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1 all works fine and i even can select DTS and DD and it works ->








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Can anyone help me please to get 5.1 sound (in games that support it) with my Acer Aspire black edition v17 nitro over SPDIF with Logitech Z906. You need one of the drivers download from 1rst page: For Win7/8.x/(earlier)10 version take this ... and for (latest) Win10 take this. Before...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## DriVE654 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello @Alan Finote, as always, appreciate your hard work and willingness to improve!
I've read a few pages ago that you're working on a future version of HDMI-based driver. I wonder if there's a principal difference between Intel/Realtek onboard implementations and video card-based HDMI audio driver? As I understand, HDMI is not an audio device in itself, there's no "audio chip" as such (compared to Creative etc.) but just a plain PCM bitstream straight from MS audio processing software to a receiving endpoint (usually AVR or TV). How difficult is it to make the same tweaked driver for AMD and NVidia?
As I see from the recent discussions, what interests people here is to have a stable solution with minimal cabling (single SPDIF or HDMI instead of a "serpent wedding" behind the rig) and properly working upmix of 2.0 to 5.1 - and your solution with HDMI seems a "one-fits-all" option given it contains a (couple of) slot(s) for APO processing units that can perform upmixing and DD/DTS encoding if needed (plus some bells'n'whistles if someone desperately wants it).


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 28, 2020)

@DriVE654
You could try it yourself by installing this DCH driver AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1 (I get BSOD too) Edit: Dolby Home Theater v4 (DHT4) for analogue / SPDIF output devices ...

... and after restart you install via device manager for your graphics card HDMI output device (AMD or nVidia).

[ picture canceled by myself ]

So it should do install, but I don't know if DDL / DTS-C ist working fine.
If you tried, please give feedback of your experience & result.


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 29, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 29, 2020)

TheMonkeyKing said:


> I will try and install it in the Admin profile. Wish me luck!


Maybe that's not good idea. Using Administrator profile for user usage is not good usable (  useful usage of word "use" ).
This could make problems in certain situations.

You could try these ways ...


Tanzmusikus said:


> You need one of the drivers download from 1rst page: For Win7/8.x/(earlier)10 version take this ... and for (latest) Win10 take this.
> Before installing, delete old audio drivers p.e. with driver_store_explorer with admin rights & force deleting ... and restart pc.





Tanzmusikus said:


> You could do one or two restarts to be sure Realtek driver (de-)installation will be really finished.
> Use DriverStoreExplorer (start with admin rights) to delete driver rests & force deinstallation when error comes.
> Restart PC into Windows 10 without internet connection.
> Install DCH driver. Check driver installation. If wasn't succsessful use "start as administrator" to install driver.
> ...


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 29, 2020)

Jayce said:


> How did you manage to get Dolby software component 3.20700.725.0, I couldn't find it on MS Update Catalog?



it's there on MS Catalog recently but it's not 3.20700.725.0 but *3.20702.725.0*



TheMonkeyKing said:


> Release killed my Win10; system would not reboot fully - hung on rotating circle black screen. Used most recent exe (6.0.9018.1)
> 
> However...
> I tried installing it in an account that was not the Administrator. Even though I ran the file as an Administrator, there might be some issues with running it outside of an Admin profile. Yes, developer mode is ON.
> ...



people using certain MSI boards were having problems with the official 9013 Realtek UAD MSI drivers and so MSI has recently "downgraded" the Realtek UAD drivers to 8945.1 on their web site.



> seem there's a problem with driver 6.0.9013.1 now, you will probably have to wait a bit for new driver release. Currently, only 6.0.8945.1 version is listed on MSI website.



don't use the 9013 driver whether official from MSI or the AAF DCH modded one if using recent MSI motherboards.
perhaps try the 9030 AAF DCH version on those boards


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 29, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @DriVE654
> You could try it yourself by installing this DCH driver AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1 for analogue / SPDIF output devices ...
> 
> ... and after restart you install via device manager for your graphics card HDMI output device (AMD or nVidia).
> ...



I've tried it on 6.0.9018.1, with a BSOD as Result, and I must roll back to the previous HDMI-Driver


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 29, 2020)

Sorry, then maybe I did it on Win7 with (this AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1 -> I got B.S.O.D too) Edit: Dolby Home Theater v4 driver & it works.









That should also be possible on Win10 I think. But you could also use Dolby Atmos (or Nahimic?).


I hope Alan will find a way to make it working for HDMI in a future release.


----------



## Cardepils (Sep 30, 2020)

I've managed to install realtekdriver_2019_02_25 @Alan Finote  but i have some question, im using 7.1 but when I tested the speakers, the sound just came out of the front left and right. i've set the cable input im using rca cable, do you know the solution?

View attachment 170237

Thankyou


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 30, 2020)

@Cardepils
Use AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1.exe (or AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe), they work correctly with 5.1 via SPDIF.
7.1 could not work via SPDIF, maximum is 5.1. On analogue output 7.1 is possible.

For audio testing here are two sources: Dolby Surround 5.1 (720p25) file ... and 5.1 PCM/.WAV audio files.


----------



## Cardepils (Sep 30, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @Cardepils
> Use AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1.exe (or AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe), they work correctly with 5.1 via SPDIF.
> 7.1 could not work via SPDIF, maximum is 5.1. On analogue output 7.1 is possible.
> 
> For audio testing here are two sources: Dolby Surround 5.1 (720p25) file ... and 5.1 PCM/.WAV audio files.



i already tested all alan driver, but i like realtekdriver_2019_02_25 and realtek_2019_03 because the sound is good. btw im not using SPDIF im using analogue. thank for the response @Tanzmusikus 
so do you know how to solve my issue?


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 30, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ Cardepils，帖子：4359586，成员：201268”]
我已经测试了所有的alan驱动程序，但是我喜欢realtekdriver_2019_02_25和realtek_2019_03，因为声音很好。顺便说一句，即时通讯不使用SPDIF即时通讯使用模拟。感谢您的回复[USER = 201860] @Tanzmusikus [/ USER]
那么您知道如何解决我的问题吗？
[/引用]

[realtekdriver_2019_03 The horn will burst at 50%,notas stable as Alan's drive!


----------



## CiroConsentino (Sep 30, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @Cardepils
> Use AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1.exe (or AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe), they work correctly with 5.1 via SPDIF.
> 7.1 could not work via SPDIF, maximum is 5.1. On analogue output 7.1 is possible.
> 
> For audio testing here are two sources: Dolby Surround 5.1 (720p25) file ... and 5.1 PCM/.WAV audio files.


SP-DIF is limited to 5.1 (Dolby AC-3 or DTS) by design. For anything more than that you need either HDMI or analog.


----------



## tasos.chan (Sep 30, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @Cardepils
> Use AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1.exe (or AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe), they work correctly with 5.1 via SPDIF.
> 7.1 could not work via SPDIF, maximum is 5.1. On analogue output 7.1 is possible.
> 
> For audio testing here are two sources: Dolby Surround 5.1 (720p25) file ... and 5.1 PCM/.WAV audio files.


For me AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1.exe did not work. Only AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe


----------



## BillTaozi (Sep 30, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ Alan Finote，帖子：3997917，成员：170292”]
发布了新的REALTEK驱动器机架
*版本更新为6.0.1.8633*
[SPOILER =“增强和新闻列表：”]
新增：华硕自定义控制面板
新：DTS在实时数字界面中交互（独立）
新增：在REALTEK模拟接口中的DTS UltraPC II（仅支持立体声模式或耳机）
杜比数字+（仅在REALTEK模拟接口中）
杜比家庭影院v4（PCEEv4）
杜比全景声（Dolby Atmos）游戏
A-VOLUME NAHIMIC 3
华硕耳机放大器预设
[/ SPOILER]
[SPOILER =“ FIXES”]
固定多通道模式（5.1; 7.1）
[/ SPOILER]
*链接下载*
好度假村！！！

View attachment 116895
[/引用]
Unable to download


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 30, 2020)

@Cardepils
1. Did you set "Analogue Output" as your default device in Windows?

2. Try this output configuration:
green -> front L+R
orange -> center | sub
black -> rear surround L+R
blue -> side surround L+R (instead "line in")
pink -> don't use "mic in" for sound output

3. Deactivate both effects -> [DTS Connect] and [DTS Ultra PC II].

4. If that still not function properly, then plz post your motherboard model.

5. Do you use 3 adapters from 3.5" jack to RCA (cinch) or what?

6. Which device gets the 7.1 signal (Logitech ???, AVR, ...)?


----------



## Cardepils (Oct 1, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @Cardepils
> 1. Did you set "Analogue Output" as your default device in Windows?
> 
> 2. Try this output configuration:
> ...



@Tanzmusikus

1. Yap i set analogue is default device on my windows

2. Already set that

3. Done

4. My motherboard is gigabyte b85m-ds3h-a (ALC 887)

5. Ya im using 3.5" Jack to rca

6. No im not using any receiver


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 1, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ Alan Finote，帖子：3974997，成员：170292”]
我会尝试包括在内。

新的Realtek音频驱动程序发布
[SPOILER =“资源”]

驱动程序更新版本为6.0.1.8603
支持记录24位
Sound BlasterX 720°
三星声音活着
Realtek / Vienna SounzReal*新用户界面*
Realtek / Vienna VoizReal*新用户界面*
Realtek ASIO驱动程序
杜比数字直播
DTS互动
*新增：在所有端点（模拟，SPDIF，HDMI等）中均启用了杜比调整和配置文件创建器的杜比PCEEv4 APO*
[/ SPOILER]
[SPOILER =“下载链接”]
这里（MediaFire）
[/ SPOILER]

[SPOILER =“图像（单击以展开）”]
View attachment 114452
View attachment 114453
View attachment 114454
View attachment 114455
View attachment 114458
View attachment 114459
View attachment 114460
View attachment 114461
View attachment 114462
View attachment 114463
[/ SPOILER]
适合所有用户的度假胜地
[/引用]Download link can fail! Iprefer the old driver , can you provide a download?



Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8633*
> 
> 
> ...



I like this old driver, but the download link is invalid. Could you please provide it again? Htank you!

I


----------



## Cardepils (Oct 1, 2020)

Here i got this from @Jimmy9303 :

(RealtekDriver_2019_02_25)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/crlpuwd5cj0hj6o/RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe/file 

(RealtekDriver_2019_03)








						RealtekDriver_2019_03
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




if you success with that driver on 7.1 tell me please, because i do not have any error when im installed, my issue is only front right and left can produce the sound. even when already set the output to 7.1 speaker on 3.5mm jack


----------



## Mircosfot (Oct 1, 2020)

me installed the latest DCH Driver XX18.1 but the frontjack is no longer detecting any devices, microfon and headphones. how can i fix this? solved it by my self: just a simple restart! works now !


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 1, 2020)

@Cardepils






			
				https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/GA-B85M-DS3H-A-rev-10/sp#sp said:
			
		

> 2/4/5.1/7.1-channel
> * To configure 7.1-channel audio, you have to use an HD front panel audio module and enable the multi-channel audio feature through the audio driver.


You can't use I/O backpanel for 7.1-channel audio output, only till 5.1 multichannel.
Pink jack is only a mono/stereo mic input - not an output.

Or do you have an extra HD front panel audio module?
If yes, please post a foto for further analysis.


----------



## Cardepils (Oct 1, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @Cardepils
> View attachment 170379
> You can't use I/O backpanel for 7.1-channel audio output, only till 5.1 multichannel.
> Pink jack is only a mono/stereo mic input - not an output.
> ...











@Tanzmusikus

i can use 7.1 on front panel, becuase in driver 9013.1 all speaker works perfectly but the character of sound is too deep
for my setup the best driver by @Alan Finote  is realtekdriver_2019_02_25 and realtekdriver_2019_03, because im using 4 speaker on 1 computer (polytron 5.1, sonicgear 5.1, Akari 2.0 and simbadda 2.1)
I combined all the speakers with splitter jack


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 1, 2020)

@Cardepils are all of them working simultaneously? if yes that's a wird setup, I'm not sure if you can really get true surround sound with the front panel


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 1, 2020)

@Cardepils
Thanks for sharing. I think I can't help you with this configuration.
On my setup, when I plug into the front audio panel, I got one stereo mic input and one stereo headphone output - that's it.

I don't know how to combine your front and back panel jacks together as a 7.1 audio system.
And I don't how the two realtek drivers (re)act. I wish you to find the best solution.


----------



## DriVE654 (Oct 1, 2020)

It seems Alan's driver is hardcoded to utilize VID/PID of Intel/Realtek devices at the moment so it will not immediately run on NVidia/AMD cards without modification. Waiting for a beta release that we can try out... Fingers crossed!

Also I suppose we need a kind of a visual diagram (Visio?) to show all steps of sound processing and its possible weak points - otherwise we're doomed to catch all kinds of configuration errors without an easy way to diagnose.


----------



## Cardepils (Oct 1, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> @Cardepils are all of them working simultaneously? if yes that's a wird setup, I'm not sure if you can really get true surround sound with the front panel







@SGZ12
Works perfectly without delay or any problem, im just increase rear and side volume on room correction tab to keep the sound balanced



Tanzmusikus said:


> @Cardepils
> Thanks for sharing. I think I can't help you with this configuration.
> On my setup, when I plug into the front audio panel, I got one stereo mic input and one stereo headphone output - that's it.
> 
> ...



@Tanzmusikus 
To combine my front and back panels im using realtek audio device tweaks to get 7.1 or on realtek option - playback device - and tick "mute rear output device, when a front headphone plugged in"
ok then, thank for your time @Tanzmusikus 
i think im going back to 9013.1 for a while till get the solution..


----------



## DriVE654 (Oct 1, 2020)

Wow @Cardepils, that's a hell of a setup I'm seeing ever since 
Do I get it correctly that you're using analog out from Realtek on the mobo and doubling some channells via the cable splitters? (Like your collection of vape liquids, that surely adds to the depth and dynamics of the sound!)


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice setup & chilly atmosphere (for a little room ) @Cardepils - you are sound magican.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Oct 2, 2020)

Cardepils said:


> Here i got this from @Jimmy9303 :
> 
> (RealtekDriver_2019_02_25)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/crlpuwd5cj0hj6o/RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe/file
> ...


ok will try on my laptop LOL


----------



## Cardepils (Oct 2, 2020)

DriVE654 said:


> Wow @Cardepils, that's a hell of a setup I'm seeing ever since
> Do I get it correctly that you're using analog out from Realtek on the mobo and doubling some channells via the cable splitters? (Like your collection of vape liquids, that surely adds to the depth and dynamics of the sound!)


@DriVE654 
Thnakyou my friend!!   yes some use splitter jack and multi splitter jack to combine the entire speaker
only analogues without any avr/receiver. thanks mate freebase with 6 nic is the best liquid!!




Tanzmusikus said:


> Nice setup & chilly atmosphere (for a little room ) @Cardepils - you are sound magican.


Thanks  brother!! I'm sure your setup is more awesome


----------



## TheLastBrunnenG (Oct 3, 2020)

I've been fighting my ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K6 motherboard audio for a long while. Tried many different official and unofficial drivers, including the last several AAF versions, but could never get jack detection and upscaling (from stereo sources to fill 5.1 speakers) to work correctly. The Realtek ALC1220 chip seems to have been the culprit.  Just installed a Sound Blaster Audigy FX and it's like night and day. All modifiers work, jack detection is perfect, and the 5.1 virtualization (via 3.5mm analog) is lovely. Don't know if it was just mine or if it's a problem endemic to the ALC1220 chipset, but if you have a 1220 and can't get spatializing / upscaling / virtualization working over analog 5.1, it might be tough luck for you! Or maybe it was just mine, I'll never know. But thanks all for the help and suggestions!


----------



## lightzout (Oct 3, 2020)

Haven't posted in a while. Still using Standard with Creative 720. Also still having the SBconnect issue where it doesn't see whatever it is it supposed to even though its allowed through firewall and there are no less than 4 process running associated.  Is it because its a 32 bit program? It seems to run fine after install but if I close the program or reboot my only option is to uninstall AAF package and reinstall. Which I was doing every few days. I just installed an ATI card after having an Nvidia so lots of reboots. Haven't reinstalled. The mewer Microsoft drivers are actually doing a passable job with the audio in Battlefield 5 but that may be DICE's code. But nothing comes close for music.  I hoping that I will find a better motherboard I dont think this may ever work right with windows 10 and I found out it has some limitations. Its supposed to run pci3.0 but its actually 2.0. The creative software does make a difference. I am not sure what to get but considering something. Even the headphones can have its own drivers I believe.


----------



## DriVE654 (Oct 3, 2020)

@Thelast BrunnenG, mine is Z170G Gaming K4 and it seems it's either the mobo or the chip as I can relate to what you described. I used to have Audigy before but decided not to go for a PCI-E version, instead tried lots of Alan's mods, gradually upgraded from analog to S/PDIF and now to HDMI from AMD card to an AVR which to me seems the best option so far.


----------



## lightzout (Oct 4, 2020)

Help! I have a bonafide mystery here. Is there a way to see if windows audio is sending LFE signal? I think my sub woofer may have died.


----------



## TheLastBrunnenG (Oct 4, 2020)

DriVE654 said:


> @Thelast BrunnenG, mine is Z170G Gaming K4 and it seems it's either the mobo or the chip as I can relate to what you described. I used to have Audigy before but decided not to go for a PCI-E version, instead tried lots of Alan's mods, gradually upgraded from analog to S/PDIF and now to HDMI from AMD card to an AVR which to me seems the best option so far.



Audigy worked for me, glad you found a solution too!



lightzout said:


> Help! I have a bonafide mystery here. Is there a way to see if windows audio is sending LFE signal? I think my sub woofer may have died.


In WIndows 10, go to control panel / sound / click your speakers / configure / set to 5.1 / click on the sub, do you hear bass / low frequency sound?

Or go to the Fraunhofer sound test page and watch the "HE-AAC Channel ID - With H.264 Video" video, the sub lights up when the video gets to the LFE tone:
https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 4, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> *UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8633*
> 
> 
> ...


Link download is invalid , can you provide a new dounload!


----------



## DriVE654 (Oct 4, 2020)

lightzout said:


> I think my sub woofer may have died.


Did you try physically connecting it to the left/right channel output instead of a SW output? It should emit at least some sound if it's still functional. Just make sure the output volume isn't too loud.


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 5, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ Alan Finote，帖子：4001693，成员：170292”]
发布了新的REALTEK驱动器机架
版本更新为6.0.1.8639

[SPOILER =“ EFFECTS：”]
*效果效应
杜比家庭影院v4
杜比数字+家庭影院
DTS与S / PDIF交互
DTS HEADPHONE：X CUSTOM的乌龟海滩效果
杜比全景声（Dolby ATMOS）
纳希米奇3
DTS ULTRAPC II
DTS连接
华硕耳机放大器
三星SOUNDALIVE 3D*
[/ SPOILER]

*无创意效果（MBAPO）
没有创意链（MBWRP）*

*链接下载*

*目前，无法集成Dolby Headphone v2，因此在这里要求。在接下来的程序包中，我将把您整合到耳机独立流程中，这样您就不会引起使用多通道功能（5.1; 7.1）的用户遇到问题。*
[/引用]
6.0.1.8639  Download link invalid!


----------



## KingKairo (Oct 5, 2020)

Just did a nice clean fresh install of Windows 10 on my Samsung Evo 860 SSD and installed the latest DCH version and I must say, lad, you did a smashing job! Everything installed perfectly and everything looks to be working as intended. The issue I was having before turned out to be a complete shit show which was related to windows update(I use insider builds) not working correctly and missing system files and things. So I backed everything up on my HDD and installed fresh on the SSD.  Thanks Alan for building such an amazing component for us!


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 6, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> perhaps try the 9030 AAF DCH version on those boards



aww crap, Alan Finote currently does not have a v6.0.9030.1 version of his Realtek DCH audio driver (  ) but pal1000 already has an unofficial 9030 uad driver version posted several days ago - my bad


----------



## soupn (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello all! I had a problem with my pc and had to reinstall sound drivers. I install AAF pack and it goes well, reboot as requested, but the AAF Optimus Sound does not show on devices or in sound volume. 

Any ideas?


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 6, 2020)

Krypto1312 said:


> *♫♫♫♫*
> View attachment 168878
> 
> *just wanted to show my current setup with the "THX Spatial Audio" Enhancer by Razer that I found randomly
> ...


Hello,I have Sound CARDS ALC298 and Sound Blaster . Can you share your modified AAF 6.09013.1 driver?



TechJeff said:


> if i use the TEST Sound button  here i only here stereo
> View attachment 168679
> 
> if i try here i get full 5.1 spectrum
> ...


If you want to get Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive sound ,Is it necessary to have a 5.1 home theater system?


----------



## Tingang-21 (Oct 6, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9003.1
> DOLBY ATMOS APP UPDATED
> NEW FIXES
> ...



It's been 3 days I used the DCH driver version 6.0.9003.1 (HDA panel) on my device OS - Windows 1909. Without giving up on testing, I found the desired sound quality in the above version for my device. The happiest thing is that my ears can now hear the sound quality suround 7.1 on the movie trailers & and my favorite videos on youtube with Dolby quality like in a cinema.  
In Windows 2004 version I had a lot of problems adjusting the sound quality (maybe because the operating system version is still unstable). Until I decided to downgrade the OS to previous version. 

TIA - *You are the best.*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 6, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9034.1
REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED
DOLBY ATMOS SWC VERSION UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
ENJOY!!!


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 6, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ Alan Finote，帖子：4363317，成员：170292”]
GITHUB发布了新的DCH驱动程序
DCH驱动程序版本*6.0.9034.1
REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP已更新
杜比全景声（DOLBY ATMOS）SWC版本已更新

注意：您需要先卸载当前安装的版本，然后才能继续此安装。由于某些用户报告的问题，已对此施加了条件。

那些只需要Realtek材料的用户，只需选择面板选项（HDA或UAD），选择解码器，然后取消选择其余选项即可。*

*转到第一页*
请享用！！！
[/引用]
*6.0.9034.1*  Can the driver installation screenshot be published together?Just like before!


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Oct 6, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> No. You must choose only one of the enhancements available in the package (Sound Blaster, A-Volute or Dolby Atmos).



Hi Alan. Is this still the case with 9034? Can we use Sound Blaster Connect with the THX studio?


----------



## Jayce (Oct 6, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9034.1
> REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED
> DOLBY ATMOS SWC VERSION UPDATED
> ...


how's the hdmi separate dolby atmos mod 5.1 including intel display audio, microsoft high definition audio, etc going?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 6, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Hi Alan. Is this still the case with 9034? Can we use Sound Blaster Connect with the THX studio?


In this case, no. I did the tests on my machine and I was unable to enable them separately.



Jayce said:


> how's the hdmi separate dolby atmos mod 5.1 including intel display audio, microsoft high definition audio, etc going?


Not yet. I'm missing time to make the HDMI mods.


----------



## Jayce (Oct 6, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Not yet. I'm missing time to make the HDMI mods.



That's fine as long as you update us when you are working on them and when they get released as well.


----------



## lightzout (Oct 6, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> In this case, no. I did the tests on my machine and I was unable to enable them separately.
> 
> 
> Not yet. I'm missing time to make the HDMI mods.


Hey Alan I really want Soundblaster to work on my system but for now I think I may have to stop installing it. Is there anything I can do like creative debug or crash logs to help make it work?  I have older hardware. Assuming that is problem. Thank you.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 6, 2020)

lightzout said:


> Hey Alan I really want Soundblaster to work on my system but for now I think I may have to stop installing it. Is there anything I can do like creative debug or crash logs to help make it work?  I have older hardware. Assuming that is problem. Thank you.


Have you tried the fix attached to the first page?


----------



## lightzout (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes i tried it before, after and during the installation. It runs but nothing changes.  What's is strange is that Creative has at least four different process running concurrently but still says device not detected. 

Another thing which may play a role here is how Windows allows HDMI control audio to take over the default sound drivers either from nvidia/amd or even the monitor which is really frustrating bc there NO speakers? Why would anyone run it through the monitor?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi Alan
Could you pls integrate in your next Driver-Modz an Export/Inport-Feature for MMDevice-Settings? It might be very helpful


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Oct 7, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> In this case, no. I did the tests on my machine and I was unable to enable them separately.
> 
> 
> Not yet. I'm missing time to make the HDMI mods.



I'm sorry if I'm not understanding your reply. Do you mean we no longer need to install only one enhancement? (ie. we can pair THX TruStudio with either Sound Blaster, A-Volute or Dolby Atmos)


----------



## lightzout (Oct 7, 2020)

This is so weird now. I uninstalled suite and reinstalled with basic reatek + dts and atmos. Both seem to work but I have no audio device! WTH?  Restarting audio and endpoint in services usually fixes that, nope. I guess I reinstall again i have no idea.

I just trying installing for different ways same error I have NO AUDIO at all - NONE! Aarragghh this suxx.


WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SCREENSHOTS WITH THE TWEAK SETTINGS!??? i NEED TO REST MY WHIOLE DEVICE AND THEY ARE NOT ONE THE pAGE 1 DOWNLOAD POST!!   i WANT TO PLAY BALDURSGATE 3 AND i HAVE NO SOUND WTF!!!










POST EDIT RAGE: Fock AMD  and their takeover HDMI drivers. I hit uninstall for the radeon drivers and the sound outmatically kicked back on FFOOOCCKK! I am so mad im going to bed now. fock self-installing hdmi 3drivers


----------



## Cardepils (Oct 7, 2020)

Hai Alan, can i request? for the next update can you add TURTLEBEACH? please 
Thank in advance


----------



## CommanderMannix (Oct 7, 2020)

I have 5.1 speakers and with the UAD control panel set to 5.1 I just won't get any sound from the "side speakers", which are actually my rear speakers. 
Does not matter where I put the jack and whether I set it to side or rear, no sound. When I set the control panel to 7.1 though I suddenly get sound and depending on where I put the jack its either coming from the side or rear, but then I always end up with two speakers that aren't mapped.
With the HDA control panel it works fine, 5.1 is detected as 3x front + 2x rear + sub and everything works correctly. So I'm using it like that now, still like to know though what went wrong with the UAD panel.
Also I noticed that "Bass management" seems to be gone from the UAD panel, does that setting turn up anywhere else or is it only a feature of the HDA panel?
Thanks


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 7, 2020)

MasterBeiShen said:


> we can pair THX TruStudio with either Sound Blaster


THX TruStudio Pro cannot be paired with Sound Blaster, only with A-Volute and Dolby.


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 7, 2020)

CommanderMannix said:


> I have 5.1 speakers and with the UAD control panel set to 5.1 I just won't get any sound from the "side speakers", which are actually my rear speakers.
> Does not matter where I put the jack and whether I set it to side or rear, no sound. When I set the control panel to 7.1 though I suddenly get sound and depending on where I put the jack its either coming from the side or rear, but then I always end up with two speakers that aren't mapped.
> With the HDA control panel it works fine, 5.1 is detected as 3x front + 2x rear + sub and everything works correctly. So I'm using it like that now, still like to know though what went wrong with the UAD panel.
> Also I noticed that "Bass management" seems to be gone from the UAD panel, does that setting turn up anywhere else or is it only a feature of the HDA panel?
> Thanks


Hi @CommanderMannix  I had the same problem weeks ago, the only driver version tath worked for me was *6.0.8996.1* updated version solved my problems, also I tested this last version *6.0.9034.1*  but it seems that doesn't work, after installing it I can't only hear sound from the front speakers, in sound blaster 720 I see that the 5.1 option is set but no sound comes from the side/rear speakers, also selecting any option in sb 720 makes nothing, just like if it ain't working at all , I tested with the fraunhofer test file and every sound comes only from front speakers, I don't know what changes from the *6.0.8996.1 to 6.0.9034.1, *because in the *6.0.8996.1 *none of this problems are present.


----------



## CommanderMannix (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks @SGZ12, good to know I'm not alone with the issue.
I was using Alan's 8812 drivers before, thought it was time to upgrade. But as I said, 9034 does work, as long as you use the HDA panel (without Dolby/DTS stuff, if you use the HDA Dolby panel the same problem appears again). I actually haven't tested the UAD panel without Dolby/DTS, it might be this is causing the problem. But I like the HDA panel better anyway and I can't find the Bass Management setting in the UAD panel.

I checked the following programs and everything works fine on 9034 now, all speakers mapped correctly and all audio enhancers are working:

- Realtek HDA Panel (Default, no Dolby/DTS)
- Soundblaster Connect 720
- Dolby Atmos
- Sonic Studio 3


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 7, 2020)

CommanderMannix said:


> Thanks @SGZ12, good to know I'm not alone with the issue.
> I was using Alan's 8812 drivers before, thought it was time to upgrade. But as I said, 9034 does work, as long as you use the HDA panel (without Dolby/DTS stuff, if you use the HDA Dolby panel the same problem appears again). I actually haven't tested the UAD panel without Dolby/DTS, it might be this is causing the problem. But I like the HDA panel better anyway and I can't find the Bass Management setting in the UAD panel.
> 
> I checked the following programs and everything works fine on 9034 now, all speakers mapped correctly and all audio enhancers are working:
> ...


Yeah, we're on the same boat hehe, for me who used SPDI/F the only driver that worked after testing all of them was the one I mentioned before the good old *6.0.8996.1, *I'm gonna check again the latest one 9034 to see if I can get the sound blaster 720 works, because on my last try it installed and open correctly, but when changing options makes no difference on the sound I was hearing, as if none of the enhacenments were aplying.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Oct 7, 2020)

The last driver doesn't work for me (no audio, even though the proper output source is selected). I'll try a reinstall. I use SPDIF if it matters (some people seem to experience issues).

1) Is it possible to skip the flashy intro? No offense, I just want to get the job done quickly.

2) I don't care about professional audio usage, just regular and gaming usage.

What kind of add-ons do I need to install? Just Dolby Atmos? Does anyone know if this audio software (or maybe the Realtek driver) uses AVX256 acceleration on Zen 2 for 3D audio FFT?

3) Should I choose the classic Realtek app or the UWP one? I'll admit I'm biased against UWP, unless it offers something more.

4) What exactly is ASIO? Do I need it?

ps: A FAQ would really help.


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 8, 2020)

jermando said:


> The last driver doesn't work for me (no audio, even though the proper output source is selected). I'll try a reinstall. I use SPDIF if it matters (some people seem to experience issues).
> 
> 1) Is it possible to skip the flashy intro? No offense, I just want to get the job done quickly.
> 
> ...


Hi @jermando 


yes just press alt+f4 and it closes and the installer window pops up
for 5.1 through spdi/f the only driver that worked for me was the  *6.0.8996.1 *ingame audio and with every app sounds correctly, I mean the surround 5.1 comes from all the speakers as expected, I only installed the realtek UWP with DTS, and the sound blaster 720, after installed I set up the dts 5.1 on the realtek UWP and also on the SB 720 app I setup the 5.1 option to get it work, besides that I only adjust the Equalizer but to verify that I can get 5.1 sound I tested with the fraunhofer files from this website https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html
I used the UWP so I can confirm that it works
About the ASIO, it's something related with the audio input, I'm not sure maybe someone here can explain us


----------



## lightzout (Oct 8, 2020)

OK good news my audio bliss is back. I actually don't know what worked but I reinstalled the display drivers and disabled the azalia audio (default ac97) rebooted and uninstalled the instances of AMD/Monitor/Microsift hybrid with no network.  Then installed Alan's standard with just the basic Realtek APO nothing else. Then I turned HD audio back on. It worked.  Sounds awesome again, it is strange I can hear as soon as another driver takes over (Im not going to mess about for a while) I need to relax and enjoy.

There was an windows update that auto installed amd audio drivers. I will figure out how to stop this unless someone knows why hdmi drivers can install themselves unprompted.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Oct 8, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> Hi @jermando
> 
> 
> yes just press alt+f4 and it closes and the installer window pops up
> ...


Audio works fine for me, but maybe it's just stereo. Are you saying 5.1 audio doesn't work properly via SPDIF and latest Realtek drivers? Is there any way/app to test all 6 audio channels?


----------



## Xray999 (Oct 8, 2020)

[QUOTE = "jermando, post: 4364734, member: 193792"]
Is there any way/app to test all 6 audio channels?
[/ QUOTE]
7.1 Channel Identification


----------



## CommanderMannix (Oct 8, 2020)

@Alan Finote
Does the installer change any Group Policy settings? Ever since I installed the new drivers yesterday, the Group Policy to "Do not include drivers with Windows Updates" was enabled - i.e. ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate in Registry was set to 1 instead of 0. I reverted it back to default. I didn't change anything else with my system yesterday so I suspect it was caused by the DCH driver mods?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 8, 2020)

CommanderMannix said:


> Does the installer change any Group Policy settings?


YES


----------



## Xray999 (Oct 8, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> YES
> [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It would be nice if it was restored by default when deleted.


----------



## jmandawg (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi Alan,

When i install i choose the blasterX 720 but when i open sound blaster connect it's Cinema 5.  
This is on the latest release AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9034.1

Maybe i'm doing something wrong.


----------



## DeanONH (Oct 8, 2020)

*How do I configure AAF DCH S/PDIF to output 5.1?*

1st, thanks for all your work.

AAF DCH 9018 was my 1st attempt using the AAF DCH driver; S/PDIF 5.1 didn't work properly.  I installed 9034 with these config selections; Realtek HDA Panel (Default, no Dolby/DTS), Soundblaster Connect 720, Dolby Atmos, & Sonic Studio 3.  Now my S/PDIF 5.1 speaker system decodes DVD/ BDVD Dolby Atmos, Dolby Digital 2.0 & 5.1, & DTS 5.1 properly. 

Using Voicemeeter Potato, I setup a configuration to upmix stereo to 5.1 and output it to AAF DCH S/PDIF; I get only front left & right.  The Voicemeeter bar graph indicators show stereo being converted to 5.1.

In the sound playback dialog, the AAF DCH S/PDIF selection has the configure button greyed out.  I need to select S/PDIF 5.1 which normally is done using this button.

Is this possible?  Am I doing something wrong?  Is there a work-around?


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Oct 8, 2020)

DeanONH said:


> *How do I configure AAF DCH S/PDIF to output 5.1?*
> 
> 1st, thanks for all your work.
> 
> ...


I think you need to try this version:









						Release AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 (Updated) (Signed) · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod
					

Realtek DCH Audio Driver Mods - Alan Finotty's Repository Only for Windows 10 - Starting from Creators Update  Visit my profile on: TechPowerUp Support Thread  This mod package contains:   Realtek ...




					github.com
				




I'm also a SPDIF user.



SGZ12 said:


> for 5.1 through spdi/f the only driver that worked for me was the  *6.0.8996.1 *ingame audio and with every app sounds correctly, I mean the surround 5.1 comes from all the speakers as expected, I only installed the realtek UWP with DTS, and the sound blaster 720, after installed *I set up the dts 5.1 on the realtek UWP and also on the SB 720 app I setup the 5.1 option to get it work*, besides that I only adjust the Equalizer but to verify that I can get 5.1 sound I tested with the fraunhofer files from this website https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html


1) Do I also need to install SB 720 for proper 5.1 audio output? I want as less bloatware as possible.

2) I assume using my motherboard's Realtek audio drivers will only allow stereo audio, right?





						X470 GAMING PRO MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 B450 ATX motherboard, Turbo M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Mystic Light, MSI MPG




					www.msi.com
				




3) How is AAC compatible with DD/DTS 5.1? Does the driver convert it on the fly? I assume this uses CPU SIMD cycles (AVX or SSE?).

Sorry for the noob questions, but I'm really confused with Realtek audio software, even though I'm a long-time PC audiophile.

17 years ago things were a lot simpler with Windows XP + Creative EAX software/drivers (there was an app for effects and it didn't use the CPU at all, just the Creative DSP/EMU10K1).

I honestly don't understand why is modern PC audio so complicated and we need modded drivers. GPU drivers are easy-peasy in comparison.


----------



## DriVE654 (Oct 8, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> About the ASIO, it's something related with the audio input, I'm not sure maybe someone here can explain us


ASIO is an audio driver dedicated to the lowest possible latency (kind of a "kernel streaming") mostly used by musicians and arrangers where reproduction close to realtime is critical. 
Example is if you use a soft synth while playing a keybord, I doubt you'd like a notable delay of a sound after you press a physical piano key.
If you just listen to audio or play games, there's no direct benefit of using it.



jermando said:


> I honestly don't understand why is modern PC audio so complicated


Well, on one hand M$ did a good stuff of removing the burden from the end users who previously had to buy some kind of (somewhat expensive) audio hardware and then set it up with a chance to fail, so having _some _sound out of the box is fine for the majority of people who don't even care.
On the other hand, to achieve it they buried the whole PC audio enthusiasts market by removing almost every possibility to tweak or finetune anything on a system level, and as I see it's getting more and more complicated over the years. So I'm more than happy to know there are people like Alan who are brave enough to dig into the code and drivers creation (which is not a walk in the woods as such) and share their experience with us.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Oct 8, 2020)

DriVE654 said:


> Well, on one hand M$ did a good stuff of removing the burden from the end users who previously had to buy some kind of (somewhat expensive) audio hardware and then set it up with a chance to fail, so having _some _sound out of the box is fine for the majority of people who don't even care.
> On the other hand, to achieve it they buried the whole PC audio enthusiasts market by removing almost every possibility to tweak or finetune anything on a system level, and as I see it's getting more and more complicated over the years. So I'm more than happy to know there are people like Alan who are brave enough to dig into the code and drivers creation (which is not a walk in the woods as such) and share their experience with us.


Yeah, I remember the Vista audio stack fiasco and butchering DirectSound3D for no apparent reason. Imagine if they butchered Direct3D and we went back to software rasterization. Shame most people accept subpar, CPU-driven audio.

Still though, I don't think setting up a SoundBlaster on Windows was _that_ complicated. Now if you're talking about DOS, yeah, that was a bit of a chore...

Frankly, I'm a bit disappointed with how things have turned out in the PC audio space. I see modern consoles having dedicated audio DSPs (the XBOX one is stronger than 8 Zen 2 cores in raw FFT power) and then I look at my Realtek ALC892 and sigh. I don't even know if Realtek drivers utilize my Zen 2 AVX256 unit for audio acceleration.

If only we could have more standardization in terms of hardware audio acceleration. AMD TrueAudio, Intel SST DSP etc. They should all have a common API.


----------



## DeanONH (Oct 9, 2020)

I have a MSI GE75-10SGS Raider Laptop.  Using either HDA or UWP configurations on 8996, 9018, or 9034, I am unable to get the normal Realtek Audio Console.  I get the MSI versions; both are limited to stereo speaker setups, 5.1 is not allowed.  I have used the MSI procedures to completely remove drivers & supporting apps.

How can I completely delete the MSI environment?  

HDA:






UWP:


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 9, 2020)

DeanONH said:


> I have a MSI GE75-10SGS Raider Laptop.  Using either HDA or UWP configurations on 8996, 9018, or 9034, I am unable to get the normal Realtek Audio Console.  I get the MSI versions; both are limited to stereo speaker setups, 5.1 is not allowed.  I have used the MSI procedures to completely remove drivers & supporting apps.
> 
> How can I completely delete the MSI environment?
> 
> ...


Open Realtek Audio Device Tweak, located on your Desktop. Check "Customized Platform" and in all fields VID, DID and SID, put the value 0 (zero). Click Save to save your changes and restart your computer. If not, copy the file inside the attached RAR to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" and reboot.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Oct 9, 2020)

Decided to try out THX TruStudio Pro on this release. Found that the speaker setup keeps reverting to "External Speakers" after reboot, even though I keep repeatedly setting them to "Headphones".


----------



## lquser (Oct 9, 2020)

@Alan Finote thanks man for your work. I am music maniac and changed motherboard to Asus X570-E, it has 1220S Asus modified Realtek codec. Still have SoundBlaster Z 5.1 soundcard and want to exclude it. Asus Sonic Studio III give me terrible results, the official software. Your driver and Creative SoundBlaster Connect give me perfect, like SoundBlaster Z music experience.


----------



## sev (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello Alan,

Yesterday I spent the whole day trying to get my home theater to work with Windows 10.

My setup is an Alienware 51 R2 motherboard with Toslink optical cable going directly to an LG sound 5.1 sound system. I have, per recommendation in this very topic, installed the 6.0.8996.1 version of your driver (which was the only one "enable" DTS and Dolby for my setup), but the speakers in the back of my room will not work with anything I have tried. No music, no video, no games (I used mainly Resident Evil 7 for testing, because I know they have native 5.1 support).

The ONLY scenario where I can get the two back speakers to play a sound is when I run the DTS and Dolby tests:




Interestingly, only two speakers will work when I try testing DTS and Dolby here:



I also have Sound Blaster installed. It is always showing "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection."

THX TruStudio is also installed and I have no idea what use it has.


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi pal, some of us had experienced that issue, please try this driver version 6.0.8996.1 is the only one that had worked for me, and test it with the fraunhofer files from this website https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html


----------



## sev (Oct 11, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> Hi pal, some of us had experienced that issue, please try this driver version 6.0.8996.1 is the only one that had worked for me, and test it with the fraunhofer files from this website https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html



I'm confused because that is the exact version I have installed. Maybe I chose the wrong configs in the installation wizard?


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 11, 2020)

sev said:


> I'm confused because that is the exact version I have installed. Maybe I chose the wrong configs in the installation wizard?


this is my setup


----------



## sev (Oct 11, 2020)

If it helps the diagnosis, this is what it shows when I open Alan's app:




This is what shows up when I open Realtek HD Audio Manager from Control Panel:





The other tabs are empty, complaining about no speaker/headphones being attached.

This is my Audio Console


----------



## edmondt (Oct 11, 2020)

Thank you so much for serving us Alan! Really appreciate your work and time. I installed AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9034.1 (Signed) but Dolby is asking to Plug headphones or speakers to enable Dolby Atoms. I am running on a MSI GS66 Laptop.

...also, THX TruStudio Pro doesn't seem to make any difference...

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Type0Negative (Oct 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED (VERSION: 6.0.1.8622)
> LIST OF APOs:
> 
> SOUND BLASTERX 720° (PLAY & RECORD)
> ...


Alguien que tenga este driver Disponible


----------



## alp.adalar (Oct 12, 2020)

I have Asus P7H55M LX motherboard. It has "VIA VT1708S 8-Channel High Definition Audio" onboard. I installed latest version of the modded driver but Realtek Audio Console didn't work. It is not opening at all, just got "Can not connect RPC service" error. Other sound programs doesn't work neither. How can i fix it?

Please help me. I want to remap front audio jacks but VIA HD Audio Software VDeck is not working on Windows 10. How can i run the modded realtek driver or VDeck? HELP ME


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 12, 2020)

alp.adalar said:


> I have Asus P7H55M LX motherboard. It has "VIA VT1708S 8-Channel High Definition Audio" onboard. I installed latest version of the modded driver but Realtek Audio Console didn't work. It is not opening at all, just got "Can not connect RPC service" error. Other sound programs doesn't work neither. How can i fix it?
> 
> Please help me. I want to remap front audio jacks but VIA HD Audio Software VDeck is not working on Windows 10. How can i run the modded realtek driver or VDeck? HELP ME


Its audio chip is a VIA VT1708S, so it does not support this mod.
The mod was made based on a REALTEK driver.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Oct 12, 2020)

Alan do you plan to fix the SPDIF 5.1 issue? Or is it a Realtek driver bug?


----------



## DeanONH (Oct 12, 2020)

jermando said:


> Alan do you plan to fix the SPDIF 5.1 issue? Or is it a Realtek driver bug?



Thank you, Alan, I think we all agree you have done fine work and appreciate your continued efforts.

While 9034 has many new features over 8996, the SPDIF 5.1 functionality is a requirement for me; 8996 works & 9034 does not.  I was reluctant to use an older version, but have no choice.

I hope that the SPDIF 5.1 issue will soon be corrected in the next version.

Thanks again for your hard work.


----------



## Scoty (Oct 13, 2020)

Which Mod Driver are good for ALC 1220 on my MSI x570 Unify? Is there dts or Dolby Atmos for Speaker? I only find Dolby Atmos for Headphone but not for Speaker.

Edit: I have install the Mod Driver from first page but THX Studio and Sonic Studio 3 not work. Also the Realtek App dont start.


----------



## starkyalicante (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello buddies,

First of all.. sorry if there are mistakes , english is not my mother tongue

I want to obtain Dolby digital and 5.1 with a spdif optical cable audio toslink ...  I use a kind of thing like this one : https://www.amazon.es/AmazonBasics-...ild=1&keywords=5.1+hdmi&qid=1602583519&sr=8-8

I have a G3 dell 15 laptop with the chipset Realtek ALC3204 with MaxxAudio Pro

I tried with some firmwares but i could'n done it ... 

could you help me ? What should i do step by step?

Thanks in advance


----------



## taquinvol (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi there and thanks for these drivers they seem to be quite an improvement over the default ones!

My small niggle: I recently installed 6.0.9034.1 on an MSI MPG 390 that supposedly has a Realtek ALC1220P-VB2 onboard and Realtek Audio Console says "Can not connect to RPC service." 

I checked that AAF DCH Optimus Helper Service is running - I also tried changing it to run as Local System Account. Sadly, no joy. Is there some log file I can check to see what the Audio Console app is trying to do? I had a look through the Event Log but couldn't find anything relevant.


----------



## robnitro (Oct 13, 2020)

ANY way to boost the audio output level besides using room correction or the volume boost?
I don't understand why this alc1220 is so low... probably something changed with the drivers here, even the stock realtek is relatively low.  Is there something under device tweak where I can fix it?  I'm thinking it might be related to the headphone impedance setting overriding all outputs, but I cannot adjust it.


----------



## edmondt (Oct 14, 2020)

Anyone with MSI GS66 Laptop, I got it working by
1. disabling Windows Audio Service
2. cleaning and removing all audio drivers with DriverStoreExplorer.v0.11.42
3. after a reboot, install, (do not install the Intel bus driver thing):
- AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1 https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFRealtekMod/releases
4. Reboot
5. Select AAF Optimus Sound (ISST) in Device manager
6. Download and Run KGAConfig.exe, select "2" for 720

Now everything should be working...! Happy with the rich sound coming from those speakers 

I enabled:

-  Windows Sonic for Headphones under Speaker Properties
-  Dolby Home Theater under Speaker Properties (not sure if that does anything)
- Dolby Atmos on Dynamic
- Sonic Studio 3, Studio Effects on, Base on max


----------



## Dan Druff (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi Alan, I'm new here.

I have recently purchased an HP ENVY 17.  I cannot get Stereo Mix to appear (I've tried all the usual fixes, and even tried installing generic drivers from MUC).

I decided to try yours.

I get no audio at all with your version.  This is similar to what happens to me when I install the HDA version from MUC.  If I install the DCH version from MUC, I get audio, but stereo mix is missing.

Anything I can do here?

Here's what is listed using the Realtek HDA driver test utility:

INTELAUDIO\DSP_CTLR_DEV_34C8&VEN_8086&DEV_0222&SUBSYS_875C103C
Running <= INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0245&SUBSYS_103C875C&REV_1000\5&2D1F33A8&0&0001
Driver return version = 8960  <<6.0.8960.1>>
Driver return InternalName = RTKVHD64.sys 8960
Driver running model = eMd_Generic <0>
Power Data: Bus(D0), Codec(D3)


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 15, 2020)

Dan Druff said:


> Anything I can do here?



nothing you can do about it, Dan.  your using a laptop and not a desktop (hp envy 17 is a laptop which does not have the option regardless of what you do).

the stereo mix option is usually available to Realtek *ALC8xx/ALC9xx* audio chipsets (ex. ALC888, ALC892, ALC899, ALC900, etc.) [ex. DEV_0888, DEV_0892, DEV_0899, DEV_0900] (and maybe with ALC1150 & ALC1220) found on most motherboards & some desktop PCs
your hardware device ID begins with "INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0245" (ALC245)

stereo mix is offered but disabled by default on IDs beginning with either HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_08xx or INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_08xx (and possibly with DEV_1150 & DEV_1220)

in order to use stereo mix, you need a desktop motherboard or a desktop PC using Realtek ALC8xx or ALC12xx audio chipsets. 2-series chipsets (ALC2xx like ALC245, ALC269) are not powerful enough to do an actual stereo mix

--

moving on - waiting to see if Alan F. will release a 9042 DCH modded driver version as MSI has recently posted a 6.0.9042.1 version on their web site


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 15, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> nothing you can do about it, Dan.  your using a laptop and not a desktop.
> 
> the stereo mix option is usually available to Realtek *ALC8xx/ALC9xx* audio chipsets (ex. ALC888, ALC892, ALC899, ALC900, etc.) [ex. DEV_0888, DEV_0892, DEV_0899, DEV_0900]
> your hardware device ID begins with "INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0245" (ALC245)


Might not always be the case; I've got an ALC245 on a dell laptop and the chip has stereo mix available.
Still, HP might have messed on @Dan Druff system a bit too much.
@Dan Druff You did check the old sound control panel, right? The Windows 10 settings app does not show stereo mix, as Windows by default disables the stereo mix source.

If you need to record your audio out, I woluld recommend you to use WASAPI loopback on Audacity. Perfect quality always.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 15, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9042.1
DOLBY ATMOS APP VERSION UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

 Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Oct 15, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> moving on - waiting to see if Alan F. will release a 9042 DCH modded driver version as MSI has recently posted a 6.0.9042.1 version on their web site


If I install the 9042 driver from MSI, will I get proper SPDIF 5.1 audio?


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 15, 2020)

jermando said:


> If I install the 9042 driver from MSI, will I get proper SPDIF 5.1 audio?


I was going to ask the same


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 15, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> I was going to ask the same


Me too. 

@Dan Druff
If you wanna use _stereo mix_, but don't have the supported hardware on soundchip, you could try Voicemeeter (Banana, Potato).
It's free to use / donationware.


----------



## shutfu (Oct 15, 2020)

just did a fresh isntall with the newest DCH, choosing the UWP, Creative 360, Nahimic. Theonly thing that works is nahimic. Even after running KGA config  



http://imgur.com/EsdELfp


----------



## Dan Druff (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi everyone, thanks for your replies.

I shouldn't have mentioned the Stereo Mix because that's not my main point here.  That's only why I tried Alan's version in the first place.

*The problem is that I simply get no audio when I try to install Alan's driver.  The same thing happens with the HDA version of the driver on MUC.*

The only way I can get sound working is by using the DCH driver on either MUC or the one provided by HP.

Again, I have an HP ENVY 17, with an ALC 245 chip.  If I can get Alan's driver to give me audio, then all problems are solved.


----------



## DeanONH (Oct 16, 2020)

So, has AAF DCH 9042 resolved the S/PDIF 5.1 issue?


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 16, 2020)

DeanONH said:


> So, has AAF DCH 9042 resolved the S/PDIF 5.1 issue?


I pass from testing it right now , I hope someone has the chance to do so

well I dared to test the new version 9042 and is the same old story, 5.1 pcm test sounds only on front speakers, no surround sound comes from the rear/side ones so for us who use the s/pdif interface the only working version is still the 8996


----------



## DeanONH (Oct 16, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> I pass from testing it right now , I hope someone has the chance to do so
> 
> well I dare to test the new version 9042 and is the same old story, 5.1 pcm test sounds only on front speakers, no surround sound comes from the rear/side ones so for us who use the s/pdif interface the only working version is still the 8996



This is disappointing.  I am also one that needs S/PDIF 5.1.  I'm sure there must be a good reason why this functionality is missing.

I'm still on 8996 as well.


----------



## niiyant (Oct 16, 2020)

Is it possible to have both DDL and DTS interactive as an option to choose from in the default formats?


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi Alan, when trying to uninstall 9034, it prompts the uninstallation of THX TruStudio Pro. However, after a reboot, the program is still there. I manually deleted the Creative folder in C:\Program Files (x86), and now after installing 9042, THX TruStudio Pro is nowhere on my PC. Please help!


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Oct 16, 2020)

DeanONH said:


> This is disappointing.  I am also one that needs S/PDIF 5.1.  I'm sure there must be a good reason why this functionality is missing.
> 
> I'm still on 8996 as well.


Do we know if this is a Realtek issue or something specific to Alan's package?


----------



## DeanONH (Oct 16, 2020)

jermando said:


> Do we know if this is a Realtek issue or something specific to Alan's package?



I have no idea the source of the S/PDIF 5.1 issue.  Rather than speculate, perhaps Alan should weigh in and give us his thoughts.

Meanwhile, thankfully, 8996 gives me the functionality I need.


----------



## tasos.chan (Oct 16, 2020)

Alan we are all greatfull for your fantastic work. I personally use your drivers mostly for 5.1, but I am not in a hurry to update from 8996. I understand that development takes a lot of time and it might be hard to fix the issue. 

However, can you share your thought on 5.1 not working? We are all curious about it.


----------



## keko311 (Oct 16, 2020)

shutfu said:


> just did a fresh isntall with the newest DCH, choosing the UWP, Creative 360, Nahimic. Theonly thing that works is nahimic. Even after running KGA config


Appx apps need to connect to the internet at least once.
check your connection/firewall if you have it
(this system is shit for pcs without connection)
maybe someone else knows how to fix this for offline pc, it would be great.


----------



## eneskucukov (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello to everybody from turkei / istanbul. Im following this forum and alan long time also but needed write here first time . Im owner of official dolby atmos windows application ( dolby access )  but also any way for open Dolby Atmos For Home Theater panel on windows. And every night some new ways and possinlities trying on windows . How i get this result im not sure but it has on windows  . Maybe alan can say something . We can open this all with some alan's help ?


----------



## shutfu (Oct 17, 2020)

is there no equalizer anymore? I installed the brand new DCH version.

I cant find one in the panel or the console, or even the settings for it in the driver properties 



http://imgur.com/RSJU1g1




http://imgur.com/CDtX3v0




http://imgur.com/clFKK02


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote, I got 2 Questions to you

the 1st is: Is it anyhow possible to solve the Problem, that I can let the "Customized Platform" be activated without any Changes of the Realtek Audio-Console?
the 2nd: How is your THX-Studio-App to configure, to work with the 7.1-activated analogue Rear-Panel or HDMI or S/PDIF out? Or must I buy an separately THX-Module?


----------



## BastyTH (Oct 18, 2020)

installed 9042, HDA, HDA not installed. atmos not working asking for headphone. while i cant config not detect front panel cos HDA not installed.


----------



## Jiggets (Oct 18, 2020)

Do any of these allow you to change the crossover points?


----------



## luizmp (Oct 18, 2020)

Olá Alan! Pelo que parece é brasileiro e isso me dá muito orgulho!
Antes de mais nada, não sou noob em informática mas no quesito áudio especificamente sim. Então gostaria de saber se poderia me ajudar?
Eu tenho uma MoBo ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS e no site da fabricante diz que tem um CODEC REALTEK S1200A.
Eu uso apenas meu headset basicamente e queria usar virtualização (Dolby ou DTS) para jogos.
Eu removi os aplicativos que estava em TESTE do DTS e Dolby, removi os drivers do Windows, desinstalei tudo que se relacionava a som no PC.
Fiz a instalação dos drivers... por algum motivo estranho por 2 vezes não deu certo, mas na terceira deu algo diferente. Queria saber apenas se está certo e por que não consigo abrir o Sonic Studio 3, Sound Blaster Connect e não deixa habilitar DTS no headphone. Também não encontro o Dolby ou DTS Instalados... 

Vou colocar algumas imagens em anexo e gostaria de saber se pode me ajudar. Se está tudo certo ou fiz algo errado e se realmente não habilita os apps de virtualização... só comprando mesmo?

[Editado] Eu instalei o "BXVS_PCAPP_L13_3_2_15_0" e o Sound Blaster Connect agora está abrindo. O estranho é que parece que meu microfone não está sendo ouvido por outros dentro do jogo (CoD MW) após as instalações dos MOD Drivers... o que pode ser? Pelo Windows consigo ouvir normalmente mas no jogo, apesar de parecer detectar meu mic aberto, minha voz não é ouvida...

[ENGLISH]
Hi Alan! Apparently you are Brazilian and that makes me very proud!
First of all, I am not a noob in computer science, but in the audio area specifically, yes. So I wonder if you could help me?
I have a MoBo ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS and on the manufacturer's website it says it has a CODEC REALTEK S1200A.
Basically I only use my headset and wanted to use virtualization (Dolby or DTS) for games.
I removed the applications that were in TEST from DTS and Dolby, removed the Windows drivers, uninstalled everything related to sound on the PC.
I did the driver's installation ... for some strange reason twice it didn't work, but the third time it did something different. I just wanted to know if it's alright and why I can't open Sonic Studio 3, Sound Blaster Connect and can't enable DTS on the headphone. Couldn't find any installed Dolby or DTS... 

I will put some images in the attachment and I would like to know if you can help me. If everything is right or I did something wrong and if it doesn't really enable virtualization apps ... just buying it?

[Edited] I've installed "BXVS_PCAPP_L13_3_2_15_0" and Sound Blaster Connect is now opening. The strange thing is that it seems that my microphone is not being heard by others within the game (CoD MW) after the installation of MOD Drivers ... what can it be? Through Windows I can hear normally but in the game, although it seems to detect my open mic, my voice is not heard ...


----------



## Indivism (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote ! Love your Realtek Audio mods and am definitely excited to install them  I just have a quick question before installing. Is Dolby Digital Plus available to install in this mod? I use their intelligent equalizers frequently in my old computer. I saw in the install options that there is only Dolby Digital Live. Is that the same thing or are they totally different features? Thank you so much for taking time to answer my question!


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 19, 2020)

Jiggets said:


> Do any of these allow you to change the crossover points?


Whatever you mean with "these" - no!

If you use Windows, then you can set the crossover frequency by changing the registry (and restart pc).

For Realtek audio chip the default is 60 Hz: 

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC]
"cut_off_frequency"=dword:00001770
```

For my audio setup I changed it to 80 Hz: 

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC]
"cut_off_frequency"=dword:00001f40
```

Have a look into your registry before changing this value.


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 20, 2020)

Dan Druff said:


> The only way I can get sound working is by using the DCH driver on either MUC or the one provided by HP.



then stick with either the HP based Realtek drivers or the ones from MUC if those versions work, Dan
Alan's DCH modded drivers are *not* guaranteed to work correctly with your HP laptop since I'm guessing the customized HP based Realtek audio drivers have some special configs that Alan's DCH modded drivers do not have.

btw, my younger brother has an HP Spectre x360 15-df laptop and works fine with the pre-installed 6.0.8720.1 Realtek driver.   I won't bother trying the modded DCH driver on there and mess things up (and risk my brother getting mad at me for installing a modded driver that may not work well)


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 21, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9042.1
> DOLBY ATMOS APP VERSION UPDATED
> 
> ...


Alan,the old drivers you published before,such as 8633,8639 ,or earlier versions are not available for download ,can you upload the old drivers again?!!


----------



## luizmp (Oct 21, 2020)

How to enable Dolby or DTS for games? Do I have to buy it?


----------



## taquinvol (Oct 22, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> Alan,the old drivers you published before,such as 8633,8639 ,or earlier versions are not available for download ,can you upload the old drivers again?!!



They're linked on the first post where it says: STANDARD VERSION: (ARCHIVED) (LINK HERE)

https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFRealtekMod/releases


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 22, 2020)

？Am I installing this correctly?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 23, 2020)

I don't know, but in the first and second picture I see a deactivated audio bus. Did you activate it or not?

You installed so much. Maybe not all could work at the same time, but some.
Have you tested all these functions and audio tools?


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 23, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ Tanzmusikus，帖子：4374930，成员：201860”]
我不知道，但是在第一张和第二张图片中，我看到了停用的音频总线。您是否激活了它？

您安装了这么多。也许并非所有人都可以同时工作，但有些人可以。
您是否测试了所有这些功能和音频工具？
[/引用]
所有功能正常使用，但不稳定，有时会突然发出声音> [ATTACH = full] 173008 [/ ATTACH]


----------



## TechJeff (Oct 23, 2020)

I got now 5.1 in games but how to get 5.1 in youtube ?


----------



## lightzout (Oct 23, 2020)

TechJeff said:


> I got now 5.1 in games but how to get 5.1 in youtube ?


Good luck with that. There are chrome settings but the only really good 5.1 music I get has been using Foobar or streamed from sources like Archive.org using Alan's drivers (huge difference for older hardware)


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 24, 2020)

@TechJeff
I guess YT do not support multichannel audio in their videos.
So it could be a waste of time to try.

If your present default audio device supports 5.1, then all sources could send to this audio output.
You could try it with analogue output, if you have 5.1 loudspeaker system.
But be aware that no You need to have an upscaler app like Dolby Home Theater or Nahimic is active!

P.e.:


















... and then this: https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html

***

Okay, I apologize for the misinformation I gave.
I found this yt-video. Look at video discription! It's new for me. YT only support 5.0 inside a 2.0 audio track.










And here is the video for editing g00gl chrome browser options.










I'm totally confused now. With YT it's all a mess ...


----------



## TechJeff (Oct 24, 2020)

@*Tanzmusikus thanks for your investigations ,) yeah 5.1 and windows 10 seems to be confusing in many ways ,) *


----------



## Jayce (Oct 24, 2020)

To enable surround sound for google chrome

type "chrome://flags/" in the top address bar
search in the searchbar:
WebRTC multi-channel capture audio processing.
and enabled it and restart chrome.

you should have surround sound from youtube and other sound sources in chrome


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 24, 2020)

Jayce said:


> To enable surround sound for google chrome
> 
> type "chrome://flags/" in the top address bar
> search in the searchbar:
> ...



I found out, that's already enabled in my Chrome xD


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Oct 25, 2020)

I've tried installing both THX TruStudio and Sound Blaster Connect but neither app is saving my options properly. They both revert to 'Speaker mode' even though I repeatedly set them to 'Headphones'. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 25, 2020)

The ultra-low speaker did not produce sound during the test.




7.1 Channel. Unable to sound in movie mode.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 25, 2020)

@Alan Finote, is it anyhow possible, that my Music-Playback (MP3, over AIMP) runs from Time to Time slowly, & then normally again? The installed Driverversion is the 6.0.9042.1


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi,

I have an Asus ROG Strix Z490-F with SL1220 audio chipset. I just installed the latest version of this driver in order to get 5.1 sound over SPDIF. While I am able to select DTS Interactive oder Dolby Digittal Live from the Windows sound control panel, I am only receiving playback from the left and right front speakers.


----------



## alnemesis (Oct 27, 2020)

hi, why can't i have both dts and ddl like previous versions?


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 27, 2020)

ColinMacLaren said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an Asus ROG Strix Z490-F with SL1220 audio chipset. I just installed the latest version of this driver in order to get 5.1 sound over SPDIF. While I am able to select DTS Interactive oder Dolby Digittal Live from the Windows sound control panel, I am only receiving playback from the left and right front speakers.


Hi, the only versio that seems to work with pcm 5.1 as well as ddl and dts i is the *6.0.8996.1*


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Oct 27, 2020)

I just installed the manufacturer's drivers and modded them with APO driver. Now DDL is working as intended.


----------



## eneskucukov (Oct 28, 2020)

oh jesus! Tried ' months it ::


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 28, 2020)

ColinMacLaren said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an Asus ROG Strix Z490-F with SL1220 audio chipset. I just installed the latest version of this driver in order to get 5.1 sound over SPDIF. While I am able to select DTS Interactive oder Dolby Digittal Live from the Windows sound control panel, I am only receiving playback from the left and right front speakers.



try using an *older version* of the DCH modded driver like 9003 or 8996 - sometimes the latest version (like 9042) is *not* always the best version for your machine

----

ever since the "fixed" 8996  or 9003 version, installing Dolby Atmos from the DCH modded driver pack along with Realtek Audio Console and the Realtek EQ & environment options are gone and the "Dolby Atmos Immersive Sound" option appears instead (in this pic)






I think this behavior is by design (aka. expected behavior) as Realtek decided to "integrate" the Dolby Atmos sound option in here (when installing Dolby Atmos) and block out the Realtek Sound Effect options (like EQ & environment) since v1.16.228.0.  the last version of Realtek Audio Console to "not" do this is 1.15.227.0 where the EQ & other Realtek audio sound effect options remain available while having Dolby Atmos installed.  I had to remove the latest Realtek Audio Console app and manually install an older version like 1.15.227.0 just to get the Realtek EQ & environment sound options back


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 28, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> try using an *older version* of the DCH modded driver like 9003 or 8996 - sometimes the latest version (like 9042) is *not* always the best version for your machine
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Where did you get the Realtek Audio Console 1.15.227.0?


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Jokerzz81 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello, I'm new here and yesterday I installed aaf driver version 6.0.9042.1 and that is a very good job, thanks for that, but
I have the following problem, S/PDIF output does not work, when I switch to S/PDIF output there is no sound,
and I noticed the following,, aimp music player reports unsupported format for all music regardless of mp3 or ogg format.
Mainboard: MSI Z370 gaming M5
Sundchip: Realtek 1220
Sound system: sony  BDV-E2100


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 29, 2020)

Use 6.0.8996.2, then it should work. You have to deinstall all Realtek Audio drivers & AAF driver before.


			https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases/download/6.0.8996.2/AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.8996.1.exe


----------



## Jokerzz81 (Oct 29, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Use 6.0.8996.2, then it should work.


Now S/PDIF works but i have an old problem again,
I always had the problem with the old original driver from msi my microphone was too quiet and nahimic effects didn't work,
I solved this problem with the aaf-6.0.9042.1, but only S/PDIF does not work, 
and now with the aaf-6.0.8996.2 spdif works again, but the microphone and effects do not work again.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 29, 2020)

Jokerzz81 said:


> Now S/PDIF works but i have an old problem again,
> I always had the problem with the old original driver from msi my microphone was too quiet and nahimic effects didn't work,
> I solved this problem with the aaf-6.0.9042.1, but only S/PDIF does not work,
> and now with the aaf-6.0.8996.2 spdif works again, but the microphone and effects do not work again.



So I see, that @Alan Finote should write a Fix for this


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 29, 2020)

@Jokerzz81
Try it with all other sound enhancers deactivated, only Nahimic active.
I have little volume even @+10dB preamp. With +20/+30dB it's better, but not loud.
I use a Lavalier micophone.

If that doesn't work, you could use Voicemeeter (donationware mixer).

***

What is your kind of using the microphone (chat, meeting, recording, ...)?
Which software do you use?


----------



## SGZ12 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jokerzz81 said:


> Hello, I'm new here and yesterday I installed aaf driver version 6.0.9042.1 and that is a very good job, thanks for that, but
> I have the following problem, S/PDIF output does not work, when I switch to S/PDIF output there is no sound,
> and I noticed the following,, aimp music player reports unsupported format for all music regardless of mp3 or ogg format.
> Mainboard: MSI Z370 gaming M5
> ...


Hi, about aimp, did you installed sonic studio? I had troubles before with aimp crashing and not playing files because compatibility problems with sonic studio


----------



## Jokerzz81 (Oct 30, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Try it with all other sound enhancers deactivated, only Nahimic active.


I tried that no change.



Tanzmusikus said:


> What is your kind of using the microphone (chat, meeting, recording, ...)?
> Which software do you use?


chat, meeting (skype, discord, and social media)

voicemeeter is a bit complex for me but maybe I'll try again.


SGZ12 said:


> Hi, about aimp, did you installed sonic studio? I had troubles before with aimp crashing and not playing files because compatibility problems with sonic studio


i haven't installed sonic studio, i only have rt. sound manager, nahimic and dolby atmos installed.
this problem only occurs with some older versions, not with 6.0.9042.1


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 30, 2020)

Deactivate Dolby Atmos when using Nahimic. I hope you did that. 
For me it worked that way with driver v6.0.8996.2

What microphone do you have?
Do you use preamp option in Windows sound?


----------



## Jokerzz81 (Oct 30, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Deactivate Dolby Atmos when using Nahimic. I hope you did that.


Yes



Tanzmusikus said:


> What microphone do you have?


headphones from sony and corsair, nothing special, but that's not the problem, with nahimic 2 and windows 1803 everything was ok.




Tanzmusikus said:


> Do you use preamp option in Windows sound?


I have not seen this setting where do I find it.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 30, 2020)

how is the mic connected (jack plug or usb)?

right click on speaker icon -> sounds -> record -> your micro -> properties -> level (3rd tab)


----------



## Jokerzz81 (Oct 30, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> how is the mic connected (jack plug or usb)?
> 
> right click on speaker icon -> sounds -> record -> your micro -> properties -> level (3rd tab)


ah that's what you mean, I've tried that but doesn't do much.

microphone is connected via soundblaster play3 usb card.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 30, 2020)

Jokerzz81 said:


> microphone is connected via soundblaster play3 usb card.


Then all we tried could not succeed.  

Did you install soundblaster driver by Alan Finote or do you use original drivers?
Show me please some screenshots about the configuration options of your sb mic input device!

Do you have SBX Pro Studio or something like that from Creative installed? Or this one from Alan Finote?

This ist original Play!3 software from creative for PC: https://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=100181


----------



## grifers (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi again , again sound problems for updated windows to October 2020 version. I Explain:

- I have 6.0.1.8004 driver with (is more important for me) this feature:




But now dont work for the crappy microsoft update. I Tried to reinstall and problem persist. I have Asus z370 E-gaming motherboard

Any new driver with that important feature sould work whith the lastest windows 10 update?. Thanks and sorry my poor english language.

P.D - Need that feature in SPDIF output. With windows 10 2004 (april update) worked fine, October update broken all 

P.D - Resume: - Need that feature or another (I need to listen virtual 5.1 sound in 2.0 sources like mp3/flac music) in my home cinema sony dav-dz830w,
connected by spdif from motherboard. Need to (obvious) Digital live 5.1 and DTS, no need more.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jokerzz81 (Oct 30, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Then all we tried could not succeed.
> 
> Did you install soundblaster driver by Alan Finote or do you use original drivers?
> Show me please some screenshots about the configuration options of your sb mic input device!
> ...


I use original driver and software from creative, just like in your link.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 30, 2020)

The only what I see is the option "Überwachungs Mikrofon".
Try activate this option and see what it does.
Maybe it's just another monitoring ... or it may help you. I don't know.

Why don't using onboard micro input? That's worth a try.
For microphones you don't need CMSS-3D or EAX, maybe the onboard is a better choice.
I use the Realtek ALC1220 ... and it's okay. It has the pre-amp feature and further features to hide the noise.





Der Realtek ALC1220 hat auch einen besseren Rauschabstand als die Play!3 von Creative.

***

Letzte Möglichkeit, die ich im Moment sehe, wäre die Installation der Soundblaster Software mittels AAF-Treiber.
Vielleicht ist sie ja sogar kompatibel mit der USB-Soundkarte. Hätte dann mehr Optionen (aber der schlechte Rauschabstand bleibt).

Hier ist ein Test von Igor ( 120dB ggü. 93dB sind das übrigens ) :









						Realtek ALC1200 entmystifiziert - was den Einsteiger-Sound-Chip vom größeren ALC1220 wirklich unterscheidet | igor´sLAB
					

Man findet den Realtek ALC1200 sehr oft auf Einsteiger- und Mittelklasse-Motherboards und es ist, wenn man einmal googelt oder die Schwarmintelligenz der einschlägigen Foren interpretiert…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Jokerzz81 (Oct 30, 2020)

Today I installed another driver (6.0.8904.1) from the nahimic website (sound is a little worse than AAF's driver but that could be a solution because everything works here, effects and S/PDIF,) and, today released windows  new soundblaster driver  (1.16.4.14), now everything is better,
if AAF adapts its newest driver and the S/PDIF works again, i can take that but until then i will leave it that way and try it for a few days.



Tanzmusikus said:


> The only what I see is the option "Überwachungs Mikrofon".
> Try activate this option and see what it does.
> Maybe it's just another monitoring ... or it may help you. I don't know.


When I turn this on, I hear my own voice.



Tanzmusikus said:


> Why don't using onboard micro input? That's worth a try.
> For microphones you don't need CMSS-3D or EAX, maybe the onboard is a better choice.
> I use the Realtek ALC1220 ... and it's okay. It has the pre-amp feature and further features to hide the noise.


My pc is in another room, it is a bit away from the monitor so i used the usb sound card but if that doesn't get better i will probably buy an extension cable and use the realtek connection.
Sorry for Google English 
And Thank you for help


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Oct 30, 2020)

Jokerzz81 said:


> When I turn this on, I hear my own voice.


Yeah, that's called "monitoring". 
You could use that for analyzing/testing in the future, if needed.

Congratulations for your solution/workaround !!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 30, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9045.1
DOLBY ATMOS SOFTWARE COMPONENT VERSION UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

Note: Update available for Realtek Audio Control from the Microsoft Store.
Version: 1.20.235.0*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
ENJOY!!!


----------



## slayer23 (Oct 30, 2020)

Sounds blaster connect (720) still not working on version VERSION *6.0.9045.1*, otherwise the rest works properly.
Tried the KGA file but no difference.
Edit: Sounds blaster connect only works when i connect headphones.


----------



## alnemesis (Oct 31, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9045.1
> DOLBY ATMOS SOFTWARE COMPONENT VERSION UPDATED
> 
> ...


can we have both dolby digital live and dts connect working as in older drivers?


----------



## BillTaozi (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## DeanONH (Oct 31, 2020)

Does 6.0.9045.1 correct the S/PDIF 5.1 issue?


----------



## slayer23 (Oct 31, 2020)

DeanONH said:


> Does 6.0.9045.1 correct the S/PDIF 5.1 issue?


From my tests so far yeah, it fixes the prior issues except for sbconnect


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Oct 31, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> From my tests so far yeah, it fixes the prior issues except for sbconnect


So games with LPCM 5.1 output audio correctly on all 6 speakers?


----------



## SGZ12 (Nov 1, 2020)

jermando said:


> So games with LPCM 5.1 output audio correctly on all 6 speakers?


I've tested it a few minutes ago and the answer is NO, not only the PCM5.1 does not work but the SB720 app doesn't detect the device even after runing the kga file. it's a shame because for me in particular the only reason to install Alan driver is getting right pcm5.1 ant DTS. Thanks for the effort but I'll rollback to the 8996 version


----------



## DeanONH (Nov 1, 2020)

Unfortunately, it sounds like the S/PDIF 5.1 issue still exists in 9045.

We all understand & appreciate the effort that Alan has put forth providing improved drivers.

I really wish he would weigh in on this nagging issue and briefly explain the root problem.

Meanwhile, I'm sticking with 8996 as it is the only one that provides a workable S/PDIF 5.1 solution for me.

Alan, thanks again for your tremendous effort.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Nov 2, 2020)

DeanONH said:


> Unfortunately, it sounds like the S/PDIF 5.1 issue still exists in 9045.
> 
> We all understand & appreciate the effort that Alan has put forth providing improved drivers.
> 
> ...



Curious: I got full Surround-Sound (7.1) on my harman/kardon AVR347, optically driven by my ALC1220 @ AAF-6.0.9045.1


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Nov 2, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> Curious: I got *full Surround-Sound (7.1)* on my harman/kardon AVR347, *optically driven* by my ALC1220 @ AAF-6.0.9045.1


Impossible, since Toslink/SPDIF is limited to 5.1 audio.


----------



## BillTaozi (Nov 3, 2020)

In the third figure, are the drivers installed correctly?


----------



## grifers (Nov 3, 2020)

grifers said:


> Hi again , again sound problems for updated windows to October 2020 version. I Explain:
> 
> - I have 6.0.1.8004 driver with (is more important for me) this feature:
> 
> ...



Help pls . @Alan Finote


----------



## TechJeff (Nov 4, 2020)

Question: Am i able to increase the rear boxes general volume with AAF Realtek Audio Device Tweak ?


----------



## Zonder (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello Alan @Alan Finote The question is: - ALC890 chip. The driver costs AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9045.1 Asus Rampage III motherboard (7.1 support). A Microlab 2.1 (jack 3.5) is connected to the rear green input - everything works great. When checking sound in realtek dispatcher, only 2 speakers play. The problem is
when headphones are connected to the front connector of the system unit, the sound palette becomes wider. When checking realtek, 7 speakers are already playing. But at the same time (apparently the headphone jack is poorly shielded or there is interference from usb) - there are light extraneous noises (crackles, squeaks), they are barely audible, but after a while they begin to annoy. Question -
Can I change the front panel headphone input to the green speaker input via Realtek Audio Device Tweak? So that the rear input is defined exactly as headphones in dolby atmos and sonic III. What should be done? Tried it through the registry along the way as in the screenshot and in Pin14 - changed to 02 - does not help (after reboot, the value is not reset -
changed again to 04). Pin19 is a microphone. Pin1b - as I understand it, headphones.
I play, for example, in Hell Let Loose - when connected from the back - the background seems to be absent. When connected via the headphone jack - the background is present!
I would be very grateful for your answer !!!
P. s. who has stationary computers-check yourself - you will have exactly the same-the correct sound (jack 3.5) only through connecting to headphones. Alan has a laptop, so he can't check it.









 The question is closed!
Understood! The speakers in the Realtek manager are all working. It turned out that I emulated my own / blocked Cinema 5. With this setting as in the screenshot, it does not block. Audio output redirection was not useful.
I also found Alan's answer to about the same question. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtek-speaker-headphone-recognition.266504/
It didn’t help - but gave me an idea. Maybe someone will come in handy - switching audio outputs works when the rtkhdaud file is by default (or reset - where VID, DID, SID is 0) But after that you can add an equalizer to HDA. If you add a skin, then the reassigned audio output will fly off.
Anyway, respect to ALAN !!!!
P.S. -
Even if I knew the Realtek Audio Device Tweak table - what is responsible for what - it would be great!


----------



## adaaje (Nov 5, 2020)

Look at this speaker configuration, there's an option for side pair.
I have tried to change the connector detection to the side speaker, but no sound comes out.
I think it's supposed to be for rear speaker.





and this is from the older one


----------



## Unheilig (Nov 5, 2020)

hi guys! intel corporation released a critical update "Intel management engine (me) firmware 11.8.81.3781"

fix: Security update Addresses security vulnerabilities CVE-2020-8705, CVE-2020-8750, CVE-2020-8747, CVE-2020-8753, CVE-2020-8754, CVE-2020-8746, CVE-2020-8760, CVE-2020-8756, CVE-2020-8745, CVE-2020-8744, CVE -2020-8757, CVE-2020-8761, CVE-2020-8755, CVE-2020-8751, CVE-2020-8752,CVE-2020-8749, CVE-2020-12297, CVE-2020-12303, CVE-2020-12304, CVE-2020-12354, CVE-2020-12355, CVE-2020-12356


After installing this update, the modified audio drivers stopped working normally.


----------



## DriVE654 (Nov 7, 2020)

jermando said:


> Impossible, since Toslink/SPDIF is limited to 5.1 audio.


Apparently it's Harman-Kardon's hardware that does the upmixing regardless of the input signal being stereo or 5.1 coming from TOSLINK.


----------



## Dante1971 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello  , i have  Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Ultra with realtek  ALC 1220  in win 10  ver19042.572 , install AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9045.1 (Signed)  but but it doesn't have  Dts and Dolby selection  , in Realtek HD Audio Manager  gigabyte ....which driver should I install  ?  sorry for my ignorance and my english , thank you!!


----------



## WizzardHat (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello everyone! This seems like amazing work! But do all features only work on higher end codecs like ALC1200/1220? Or all work even on cheap motherboard with ALC887?

Also do i need to select install only one of the drivers? I am guessing that installing all of them will make matters worse. Thanks!


----------



## Chaython (Nov 9, 2020)

Can't get it to work, it installs the driver and I have audio, but all enhancements are missing the various bundled guis[thx, atmos] work but don't change the sound etc...
Things like dts are greyed out...
The Realtek Audio Device Tweak shows only 0s and blanks...
Flashes that there's no realtek .dat but there is.
and I tried uninstalling realtek's driver with ddu etc and reinstalling this several times no success
Asus z170a


----------



## ingaos (Nov 9, 2020)

hi, i have a problem or error, dolby access and dts sound unbound are not activated i install them but it ask me to purchase the app thanks for help





and my driver stay realtek R audio not change to AAF optimus


----------



## wajubalo (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi there,

@Alan Finote

A few issues: 

In sound properties, only Dolby Digital 5.1 is available. Moreover, using plex my sound cuts out after a little while, often after I scrub a few seconds. A restart of the app is required to fix it. This doesn't occur on the base drivers. 

My mobo is a ASUS 570 Plus, I just installed AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1, but Plex seemed to have sound cut out after pausing or fast forwarding sometimes.


Thanks,

Waj


----------



## NIYASKR (Nov 10, 2020)

@Alan Finote from the old archive none of the mods works for me. Everyone has an issue. Mine is the latest one of the windows(20H2).6.0.9003.1 was working well before, but now that too not works for me.


----------



## lightzout (Nov 10, 2020)

ingaos said:


> hi, i have a problem or error, dolby access and dts sound unbound are not activated i install them but it ask me to purchase the app thanks for helpView attachment 175015View attachment 175016
> 
> and my driver stay realtek R audio not change to AAF optimus
> View attachment 175018


You are skipping a few steps and need to read up a little so you can manage your audioRealtek HD has lots of important setting too depending on the quality of sound you are after. The two screenshots of DTS and Dolby are the Microsoft store 'app' versions and unrelated to AAF. You have to pay for those versions.  You need to go into sound setting control panel and select your choice and dial in the settings for how you play back and the type of output you prefer.


----------



## JD8091994 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello, I installed your latest driver package about a week ago, I finally managed to get it installed after following the guide with a few issues along the way. However, I am having issues with one program in particular which is Red dead redemption 2 for PC, when I try to launch the game with driver package installed I get an error code related to the audio driver which is: error code: 7002.1. I have researched the error code, and gone through various steps to the isolate the issue including disabling all non Microsoft programs on startup, closing all background programs, disabling anti-virus and running as administrator, unfortunately nothing has worked... 

I've had to uninstall the driver package for now due to this issue, and I'm wondering if you had any recommendations of how I could make it work with this program or any workarounds, thanks.


----------



## Zonder (Nov 10, 2020)

JD8091994 said:


> Hello, I installed your latest driver package about a week ago, I finally managed to get it installed after following the guide with a few issues along the way. However, I am having issues with one program in particular which is Red dead redemption 2 for PC, when I try to launch the game with driver package installed I get an error code related to the audio driver which is: error code: 7002.1. I have researched the error code, and gone through various steps to the isolate the issue including disabling all non Microsoft programs on startup, closing all background programs, disabling anti-virus and running as administrator, unfortunately nothing has worked...
> 
> I've had to uninstall the driver package for now due to this issue, and I'm wondering if you had any recommendations of how I could make it work with this program or any workarounds, thanks.


Hello! I specifically checked it myself - RDR2 - everything works. You probably got a "crooked" driver Alan. Reinstall.
I am doing the following:
The uninstall / install looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. Net is disabled. Revo unistaler - remove the standard Realtek driver .... in short, everything related to sound (create a restore point just for everyone) Revo will also create it
we clean everything, delete it, WITHOUT RESTARTING, everything with sound ...
2.driver store explorer (as administrator) - delete realtek, dolby, dts, Alan Finnoti (if any) - forcibly check the box on the right in the corner.
3. Grind CCleaner (Registry) - 2-3 times until completely delete - do not save - not found.
4.Reboot (preferably without the signature of the drivers - F7 - just for everyone)
5. Windows will install a compatible device with HDA (There are sound improvements in the properties here).
6. Program Data - delete folders (if any) A-Volute, Dts, Dolby. CCleaner - registry - do not save - delete (2-3 times). (I check, in the regedit registry, look at the software - so that there are no dts
, Dolby, realtek - if there is someone who does not need it difficult, skip.
7. Installing AAF (the choice is yours) Uad - simplified - you don't need to do anything - set yourself up for yourself .. Hda- while I see more variations ..)))
8. Turn on Net.
Good luck!


----------



## emre305 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi Alan @Alan Finote , i wonder, why my computer communicate your domain each 1 hours? Are you collecting data from us?


----------



## JD8091994 (Nov 11, 2020)

Zonder said:


> Hello! I specifically checked it myself - RDR2 - everything works. You probably got a "crooked" driver Alan. Reinstall.
> I am doing the following:
> The uninstall / install looks like this:
> 
> ...



Okay I've gone through the instructions and done a reinstall, and I'm having the same issue. Strangely if I reinstall the game, it will work the first time everytime after a reinstall, however on further attempts it won't unless a reinstall is made.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 11, 2020)

emre305 said:


> Hi Alan @Alan Finote , i wonder, why my computer communicate your domain each 1 hours? Are you collecting data from us?
> 
> View attachment 175228


This is related to the digital certificate. This communication exists to check the revocation status of the certificate.


----------



## Zonder (Nov 11, 2020)

JD8091994 said:


> Okay I've gone through the instructions and done a reinstall, and I'm having the same issue. Strangely if I reinstall the game, it will work the first time everytime after a reinstall, however on further attempts it won't unless a reinstall is made.


The problem is somewhere on your side - everything works for me!


----------



## tayyar86 (Nov 12, 2020)

@* Alan Finote*

Hello Alan,

I have got a question for you.

I have a powerful 4+1 creative speakers (left+right+backleft+backright+LFE) and a 2+1 (left+right+weakLFE-unfortunately I have to hook this into the center/LFE output) no name weak speaker setups. I am using them in 5.1 without channeling LFE to the weak setup like this:

In realtek control panel I disable the center channel, then I swap center and bass channels then I enable bass management. This way, when the center channel is disabled and it's swapped with LFE, LFE becomes disabled and I can push the center sound to the weak 2+1 setup. And since LFE is disabled (with swapping method), bass is redirected to all the speakers and when I enable bass management, it's taken from all the speakers and redirected to the real LFE on the powerful creative setup. It's working perfect, however I wanted it to work.

In movies I have no problems, even with DTS music everything works as it should. However, since one of the channels is disabled games see the setup as 4.0 or 5.0 (if they support that format like Outer Worlds) and not 5.1.

Is it possible to use that HDA driver test utility or something similar like additional cabling to keep the real 5.1 option selected in the control panel but somehow swap the channels so the LFE doesn't go through the center/LFE channel to the weak setup but go through the 4.1 creative's front output so the center/LFE won't take over it?

In short, center output's center channel should go to the weak 2+1 setup but its LFE should be redirected to the 4+1.

Can you guys help?

Edit: Also how can I switch side speakers to rears? I checked the tuning app but it's too complicated.


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 12, 2020)

let's see if Alan F can do a modded 9047 dch version since pal1000 has already released his unofficial 9047.1 uad driver.


----------



## JMVS (Nov 12, 2020)

BillTaozi said:


> View attachment 174222



OFFTOPIC: Hello. I'm sorry for going OT here but was wondering if you can share which Rainmeter skin are you using (assuming it's Rainmeter). TIA /OFFTOPIC


----------



## KingKairo (Nov 13, 2020)

@Alan Finote please help. Somehow i have lost a lot of volume.... and I dont know wtf I did. I think it was related to the soundblaster 760 app because when i would turn off the enhancements i would lose all sound. so I unstalled the entire driver package and installed the latest since i needed to update anyway. This time I just installed atmos and THX and i still have the same problem.


----------



## rid (Nov 14, 2020)

I can only hear two speakers working after choosing dolby or dts through Digital S/PDIF Output. Pioneer displays a poper icon.


----------



## luizmp (Nov 15, 2020)

For me 6.0.9042.1 was AAF optimus ... now new version doesn't seems to work... it doesn't detect as AAF optimus ... any extras was installed... I'm lost here 
nobody help the noobs here


----------



## SGZ12 (Nov 16, 2020)

rid said:


> I can only hear two speakers working after choosing dolby or dts through Digital S/PDIF Output. Pioneer displays a poper icon.


use the 8996 version


----------



## luizmp (Nov 16, 2020)

Why Dolby Atmos does NOT install here?


----------



## Zonder (Nov 16, 2020)

luizmp said:


> Why Dolby Atmos does NOT install here?


----------



## DriVE654 (Nov 16, 2020)

Guys, does anyone know if Alan is okay (hopefully just too busy?)


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Nov 16, 2020)

That's what I thought some minutes before. Maybe he feels not (really) okay.
Or it's too much for him at the moment to do more here for the people in this thread. 



luizmp said:


> Why Dolby Atmos does NOT install here?


Where or what is "here"?

In AAF-Driver 8996.2 there is Dolby Atmos ready to use. But you can't use it with with GPU audio output.
It's only available with Realtek analog/digital (loudspeaker, headphones / toslink, cinch).


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Nov 16, 2020)

Does anyone know what happens if you buy Dolby Atmos from the Win10/MS store?

Does it override Alan's version or what?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey @Alan Finote, when comes out the new update?
You are preparing something big to us?


----------



## luizmp (Nov 18, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> That's what I thought some minutes before. Maybe he feels not (really) okay.
> Or it's too much for him at the moment to do more here for the people in this thread.
> 
> Where or what is "here"?
> ...


LOL, "here" I meant my PC.
I installed 6.0.9042.1 and after a few tries (dunno why but it took 3 attempts to really install something) I got the driver recognized as AAF DCH Optimus (as I posted here). Trying to update to 6.0.9045.1 I had no luck. And with windows Update all got screwed, so gotta rollback to Win 1909 with 6.0.9042.1 installed and I'm afraid of changing it again... BUT.. none of the tries made Dolby Atmos get installed. The only working "extra" is the Creative BlasterX 720 ... Nahimic, Sonic Studio when installed didn't work and as I told Dolby is missing at all... and I really think it's way better then Sonic. I'm almost buying it's license because IDK what to do with these drivers anymore...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 18, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9049.1
A-VOLUTE SOFTWARE COMPONENT VERSION UPDATED
REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP VERSION UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.
*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*
ENJOY!!!


----------



## luizmp (Nov 18, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9049.1
> A-VOLUTE SOFTWARE COMPONENT VERSION UPDATED
> REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP VERSION UPDATED
> ...


Cool! I'd like to install Dolby Atmos, do you know any issues that possible is preventing installation to occur? It's marked on setup...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 18, 2020)

luizmp said:


> Cool! I'd like to install Dolby Atmos, do you know any issues that possible is preventing installation to occur? It's marked on setup...


I always leave it available for installation.


----------



## alnemesis (Nov 18, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I always leave it available for installation.


Cool! returned with the option of having dts interactive and dd live at the same time?


----------



## MrLazarus (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello. Trying to install the latest version on Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 with Realtek® ALC1220 codec and ESS9018Q2C chip. Can i use Dolby or THX  or any other surround software? I have an old 5.1 Creative system connected through Jacks. What i get in the Realtek Console is sound in every other speaker except the basic front(either on Stereo, 5.1, 7.1) 
Any ideas?


----------



## rid (Nov 18, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> use the 8996 version


Now I can hear the same sound in each of the speakers. Seems pointless.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Nov 18, 2020)

MrLazarus said:


> Hello. Trying to install the latest version on Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 with Realtek® ALC1220 codec and ESS9018Q2C chip. Can i use Dolby or THX  or any other surround software? I have an old 5.1 Creative system connected through Jacks. What i get in the Realtek Console is sound in every other speaker except the basic front(either on Stereo, 5.1, 7.1)
> Any ideas?




Yes, you can use Dolby and THX TruStudio Pro or change the options easily, thanks to Graphical Interface of Program created by Alan Finote
The driver has many apps, there are:

Realtek Default Effects (Stock App OR with Dolby Digital Live OR with DTS Interactive)
A-Volute Nahimic 3 OR A-Volute Sonic Studio 3 *(From ASUS ROG)*
Dolby Atmos
Creative Sound Blaster Connect *(UWP) (Chose only one)*​
360°
720°
Cinema 5
THX TruStudio Pro


----------



## Bansaku (Nov 19, 2020)

I just re-installed the DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9049.1* and while DD Live works, the line out has no sound. Through trial and error this is because Windows see the jack as "rear out" and not line out. Swapping jacks one by one and front/line-out does not appear in the Realtek pop-up options. Any suggestions?

X570 Elite ALC 1200
Windows 10 20H2


----------



## emanresu (Nov 19, 2020)

Anyone got DiRAC APO to work?
I had 1.1.0.0 not working and then somehow 1.4.2.0 installed itself BUT I REMOVED IT WITHOUT TRYING to configure endpoints /slitwrists....
BUT I saved the folder from /windowsapps


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 20, 2020)

note to Alan F.

Nahimic 3 UWP app recently updated to version *1.5.1* from MS Store

read this post in NotebookReview forums that Nahimic 3 v1.5.1 app works with older systems that have less than 8th gen Intel systems


----------



## SGZ12 (Nov 20, 2020)

Does anyone knows if the new version is working correctly with pcm 5.1 audio and dts?


----------



## Bronan (Nov 20, 2020)

Rant mode {ON}
This audio stuff is some very hard to get working proper nowadays lol
I am not really a pc n00b but never had interest in audio devices they simply have to work like i want them to work.
What makes matter worse as that i do hate the silly win store crap as well it does simply  has no extra benefit at all it makes it just harder to find what you need or open up what you like.
Rant mode { OFF}
that being said i am now already busy 8 days to get the AAF driver to work with the audio device on the Asrock Z390 gaming X mobo.
All i can find about it is that its ALC 1220 device... thats it.
When i installed it a few days back it seemed to work well, and when i put the superb Anker soundcore vortex bleutooth headset on my ears i had the fantastic surround effect working perfectly.
But when gaming i have to switch to the not so great gaming headset simply because the vortex had a crappy cable microphone which got lost " Read i can't find it anymore " because after an accident my brain became mushy and i forget everything "even my ass if it was not connected to me".
Anyway now when i want to use it, i detected is that somehow even if you uninstall the AAF driver several programs still are present .. example i deleted the driver and reinstalled with the first option so the realtek control panel is back which helps me fine tune the mic.
With the other stuff its way too much hassle to get to it when the mic is messing up or some of the settings.
Now when i reinstalled i made different choices I did not like the thx stuff and choose nahimic which works much easier but to my surprise it started with my system. and seems to be still present somewhere.
the main issue is that when i use the headset i hear a echo and/or some weird crackling noise
When i restart the computer i kinda constant get one or the other or both, and sometimes it works like it should. this far when i had solved it with some settings it seemed ok untill i have to reboot or when launch one of my games it sometimes change again.
Really weird.. but to be honest i do not want to go back to the original drivers from asrock then i have totally no control left on the audio anymore that driver only uses the win 10 controls ...
which suxx so much i almost want to puke 
No clue how to solve this weirdness or maybe i made wrong choices with the setup
Some of the programs whine that i do not have any hardware it can use also.



SGZ12 said:


> Does anyone knows if the new version is working correctly with pcm 5.1 audio and dts?


It should work but its hard to make the proper choices when installing i had in the paste my pc connected to a real 5.1 audio set and worked very well
However i have no clue if that depends on the soundcard nowdays its no longer needed to have a thousands dollars costing audio set a pc can give the same sound or at least very close near it.
What i do not know is what chip is used everywhere i look they only talk about the codec .... the rest is no longer mentioned.


----------



## BillTaozi (Nov 21, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9049.1
> A-VOLUTE SOFTWARE COMPONENT VERSION UPDATED
> REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP VERSION UPDATED
> ...


----------



## tasos.chan (Nov 21, 2020)

SGZ12 said:


> Does anyone knows if the new version is working correctly with pcm 5.1 audio and dts?


I have the same question. Does anyone know for sure if the issue is fixed?


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 21, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> note to Alan F.
> 
> Nahimic 3 UWP app recently updated to version *1.5.1* from MS Store
> 
> read this post in NotebookReview forums that Nahimic 3 v1.5.1 app works with older systems that have less than 8th gen Intel systems



aww crap  - I take this back
this new 1.5.1.0 version of the Nahimic3 uwp app from MS store does *not* seem to work for some people (at least one person confirmed that in this ASRock forum thread) when using recent modded driver versions.

however, it may work with older modded driver versions like 6.0.8960.1


----------



## SGZ12 (Nov 22, 2020)

tasos.chan said:


> I have the same question. Does anyone know for sure if the issue is fixed?


I can confirm that it does not work, same issue as every version except 8996, the signal only use the front speakers, this leave us no option but use the 8996 release


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 22, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9050.1
REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP VERSION UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.
*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## lightzout (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello fine audio lovers! Welcome to all the new people. Lots of success stories here. If you are frustrated it's OK we have all been there trying to fix issues with Windows audio seemingly having a mind of its own. Things take even longer if you get upset or impatient with yourself or others. Chances are its not your fault its windows and its going to happen again so might as well gets good it.  I am running the older driver package for a motherboard that is over 8 years old and isn't even supported my Windows 10. Asus launched it in 2012 (P9X79 LE) released last bios is 2014 and sunset support in 2016.  I think its wrong that Asus doesn't work with Realtek to provide ongoing drivers support for the current operating system. When I found the whole thread I just wanted sound but slowly it kept getting better until he released the SPDIF patch and I don't know how the ALC892 codec works or compares to newer software but optical out to a home receiver has never sounded better. 

Right now I am using the standard (older package) to play music via optical out back panel to a Sony receiver and Sony 5.1 micro speakers system. The only driver suite or third party app I use at the moment is Dolby Atmos which does improve sound but its not as effective for playing FPS games as Soundblaster 720 which really gives you better sense of positioning and you can hear what direction footsteps are coming from. I use Hyper-X Cloud Stinger ($50) headset. But the Creative drivers never stick and I would rather have stability. I am on this install for at least a months and surrvived windows updates. It is gratifying fixing this yourself and people will help you there are a couple important things to know first.

1) This is the internet and you should never trust anything anyone says on face value especially when it involves installing system level drivers. Triple check stuff. Do actual research and maybe take notes. There is a method to solving driver woes and its3 super important to take all the steps, in the right order. I make checklists of the order of each step and keep a copy of my motherboard manual on a tablet so I can read offline especially since you have have to reboot. You may need to learn about the bios to do this and it is important to not create an even bigger problem for yourself.

2) Take ownership of your hardware. Do some research and plenty of boolean searches for terms related to the problem as well as what you want to do. I am still learning all the time. Landing in a public forum and asking for help can be weird but Alan is doing great work. The more information you have the better your questions are and more likely someone will help.  Covid is making people extra stressed so just remember to be nice. Listening to music is very therapeutic.  I know there are a lot of non-PC 3factors that can be in play, especially if you are connected to un-grounded power or haven't checked cables etc. 

3) DIY rules! If Realtek will not provide functional drivers for Windows 10 I believe we all have a right to use custom homebrew packages even if they aren't signed as long as you know the risks. Before you do anything learn about system restore and backup. If you aren't familiar with the sound control panel, device manager, uninstalling apps and programs or editing the registry you should start there before changing anything. Most companies pressure customers to buy new systems and upgrade unnecessarily when the hardware is fine, The problem is something related to the software configuration.  A trend I see at places like Dell or stores like Best Buy is terrible support and instead of actually troubleshooting they are aalso steering people into buying things they do not need. Read the manuals, ask questions and be cool here. If you reach musical bliss or whatever you came looking for then pass it on. I had no idea my music could sound this good and none of that credit can go to anyone but Alan. 

Other tools: DDU is awesome and now support uninstalling both Soundblaster and Realtek drivers from your system. I was  having issues after I have a AMD GPU die and installed nvidia as both have native sound drivers. Removing everything and starting fresh is the only way I have had reliable results but everyone has different configurations. I used to use CCleaners for registry stuff but now I just follow the instruction and use DDU or manually uninstall drivers and devices.  I avoid installing any other apps like DTS through the store if you are using this package they are not interchangeable that way. I mention it because it seems to a common misconception. 

Last thing: Alan has done this on his own and as far as I know doesn't have a Patreon page or other way for people who do use this to show their support. I was kind of hoping that might happen. I really appreciate it and want to show support.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 23, 2020)

Dear TechPowerUp colleagues.

I also decided to receive donations via Paypal to help with the project's continuation through a donation button.

You can voluntarily help the project with any value.

In case this action hurts or contradicts the forum rules, the moderators can send me a private message and I will immediately remove the button and everything related and transfer it to another platform.

I appreciate everyone's understanding.


----------



## DrSlump76 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi,
i landend here because i was searching for a method to enable dts connect or ddl on my windows 10 pc to enable multichannel audio during gaming via spdif connection.
My motherboard is an Asus Rog Crosshair VIII Impact, with SupremeFX S1220 and SABRE9023P audio chipset.
DTS seems to work fine and, finally, i can enjoy multichannell gaming on my pc, but i've lost analog audio output that's seems ok in control panel but there is no audio from analog jack output.
May you help me?

Thankyou very much.


----------



## aloeh (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi guys,

I'm trying use this drivers to enable eax to play old games like baldurs gate, but don't work.

I installed the 2 versions (the active and the discontinued one), and the alchemy and OpenAl modules of OP site's folder (https://www.mediafire.com/folder/3es3rafr3d2hi/Audio#w2xow3nb1a202).

But still dont work.

Any advice?

My chipset is an ALC1150.


----------



## rid (Nov 24, 2020)

I need a piece of advice. If I'm on 1090 OS, should I install the latest version or rather stick with an older one? If so, which one. Cheers.


----------



## ivicask (Nov 25, 2020)

Is there a version with working 5.1 over SPDIF/DIGITAL?I even tried older versions someone suggested still not working! Its not even about upmixing content, but its completely not working even in movies winch have 5.1 /7.1 sound.I found random driver on net(Realtek HD Audio Drivers 6.0.8924.1 WHQL with DTS-NEO & DOLBY) which enables Dolby 5.1 with upmixing stereo and works fine on my new b550 MBO, but this mod just doesnt, cant author acknowledge this problem already and help us find solution ? @Alan Finote


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Nov 25, 2020)

I'd gladly donate if he addressed the SPDIF bug...


----------



## kenjo (Nov 25, 2020)

So I'm still having problems understanding how audio under windows works. 

what I want is for a program that runs to see 6 channel audio. 3 front 2 back and 1 sub. basically 5.1 audio.
But i want to use the optical toslink (s/pdif) to an external decoder.

I have been running like that for years in both windows and linux. but the windows disk broke and the new installation has never worked. All I get is 2 pcm audio channels and the possibility to send already encoded 5.1 audio over the link. But no game or any other program ever gets more than 2 channels this way.

so is there a way to make this happen?? and also is there a simple test program that works the same way as the sound settings where you can make test sound over the speaker you select ?? the configure button is always grayed out so I can never test with the built in function.

the DTS interactive and dolby live shit is just a way to take the 2 channel PCM and upscale it to 5.1 but that is crap and not what I want.


----------



## artur_k (Nov 25, 2020)

ivicask said:


> Is there a version with working 5.1 over SPDIF/DIGITAL?I even tried older versions someone suggested still not working! Its not even about upxmiing content, but its completely not working even in movies winch have 5.1 /7.1 sound.I found random driver on net(Realtek HD Audio Drivers 6.0.8924.1 WHQL with DTS-NEO & DOLBY) which enables Dolby 5.1 with upmixing stereo and works fine on my new b550 MBO, but this mod just doesnt, cant author acknowledge this problem already and help us find solution ? @Alan Finote



Can you share the link? AAF package isn't working for me either...


----------



## ivicask (Nov 25, 2020)

U can find it on https://softoteka.blogspot.com/, btw if installer doesn't want to install driver, just manually install it from device manager works fine for me.


----------



## artur_k (Nov 25, 2020)

ivicask said:


> U can find it on https://softoteka.blogspot.com/, btw if installer doesn't want to install driver, just manually install it from device manager works fine for me.



Yup, that worked straight away.

I think @Alan Finote needs to test his packages on fresh system as something clearly isn't working when installing his driver packs.
I'd be very happy to donate too if this driver pack worked.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Nov 25, 2020)

@kenjo @ivicask @artur_k
You could otherwise use this older AAF (but newer than your Realtek v6.0.8924) driver: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases/tag/6.0.8996.2

On my windows 10 system it works with SPDIF 5.1 over DDL/DTS-C (and Dolby Atmos).

Please uninstall ALL Realtek HD audio drivers, which are in the system. You could use p.e. DriverStoreExplorer for cleaning.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 25, 2020)

kenjo said:


> So I'm still having problems understanding how audio under windows works.
> 
> what I want is for a program that runs to see 6 channel audio. 3 front 2 back and 1 sub. basically 5.1 audio.
> But i want to use the optical toslink (s/pdif) to an external decoder.
> ...


This situation is the same, even with licensed devices, and with Creative devices with ability to use DDL/DTS connect.
Applications that determine output signal via WASAPI do detect that there is 6 channels that are present. Most modern apps can detect it properly.
For the rest you will need to search for option for multichannel. If you get to set it there, the game will output discrete 6 channel.

If you cannot force 5.1 mode, you will need a workaround.
On creative devices, the native 5.1 output can be used to tell apps that there is a real 5.1 device, and thus send 5.1 signals. The signal is then looped back to the SPDIF out.



Such an option is not available on Realtek devices, *but you can get such a feature by following these instructions*:

Disable all sound output devices, except SPDIF, this will ease setup later.
Go to fxsound.com and download the audio enhancement software. We do not need the enhancement feature, so no need to register or anything.
Open the app and check whether the SPDIF out is being selected as output device.
Go to sound control panel and configure the DFX Speakers output; this is part of the audio enhancement; set it as 5.1. You can also do a test of each speakers while there. Do remember to disable the enhancer; the enhancer is crap.
Now use that for games which do not behave;now they should properly detect 5.1; the DFX speakers will act as a proxy to those apps.
This solution can cause latencies up to 1/2 seconds, check if you can manage with that.


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 27, 2020)

let's see if AAF can produce a modded 6.0.9066.1 driver since ASRock recently released a 9066 UAD driver version on their web site.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 27, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9066.1
DOLBY ATMOS SOFTWARE COMPONENT UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

Special thanks to @erpguy53 

ENJOY!!!


----------



## slayer23 (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks for your efforts and amazing work Alan.  In the last few releases including the *6.0.9066.1*, sound blaster doesn't detect my device.  Also, nahimic doesn't get installed when selected


----------



## Bradden (Nov 29, 2020)

I seem unable to update beyond  6.0.9045.1. I select the Realtek Audio Console UWP with Native support and dolby atmos only. It all seems to install ok but after reboot there is no atmos installed. 



Any suggestions on how to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Tingang-21 (Nov 29, 2020)

You can try executing it with the KGA config file on the first thread page. Then reboot. I managed to do it on the HDA panel version. Either for the Audio Consule panel installation. Hope that too can be resolved. 

Make sure after rebooting the device, the internet connection has been connected. Because I noticed, initially after executing the KGA Config file, I thought it didn't work, then I checked on MS.Store and it turns out, the installation process is carried out from there. It takes time to wait for the reinstallation process from MS.Store. Good luck.


----------



## SGZ12 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi everybody, first of all, thanks for your great work Alan, second I want to ask if anyone has tested this last version to get pcm 5.1 and dts audio as long as the only version that works correctly is the 8996


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi,
Any issues yet with 20H2 that requires microsoft signed drivers ?


----------



## slayer23 (Nov 29, 2020)

Not succesful with KGA no matter how much time i wait, did you get it to work for any of the recent versions of the audio driver ?
Otherwise, 5.1 audio is broken on this version as well, audio only coming out of the front speakers.


----------



## Bradden (Nov 29, 2020)

I think my system has been unable to unstill dolby which is why I cannot insall it. KGA doesn't seem to fix it.

I'm closer to fixing it now.. found some useful stuff here.






						Audio Enhancers - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




Still get an error message about plugging in speakers though.

UPDATE: Finally got it working again after a bit of faffing uninstalling and reinstalling stuff.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Nov 30, 2020)

*In my case*, I did a clean install of my device from Windows 10 version 2004 and then downgraded to version 1909. I did this because there was a technical error in the operating system of my device while it was on the Windows 2004 version. I have tested the installation for my device starting with drivers AAF DCH v6.0.8996 .1 to v6.0.9018.1. Finally I found the best result for my device on *AAF DCH v6.0.9003.1 (v2) using HDA panel*.  *Have not tried it for the above version*. *In every reinstall, I always make sure all the driver components that have been installed in the system are completely removed (*_The tools needed to do this are: Revo Uninstaller, Driver Store Explorer and Avg PCtuneup to ensure that all components are completely clean from the system registry.)_*, *_before I reinstall the latest drivers._


----------



## P1GEON (Dec 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION
> 
> 
> ...



Hello everybody! Who can give the latest version of the unpacked realtek mod driver? Because I do not need all the programs that are in the exe file. I use the official Dolby Access software and I only need a driver and a realtek manager.
Previously i have this... But i need last version if avaible

Why is there no option to select "headset" when I connect my headphones with a microphone?


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 2, 2020)

MS store recently has v1.5.2.0 of the Nahimic3 uwp app which seems to have "vendor name" or vendor ID checks and will not work with any of the AAF DCH modded driver versions (not even 9066) and require the %PKEY_VENDORNAME%,,%VENDORNAME% entries in the INF files.  PKEY_VENDORNAME is defined as "{3B454CDE-1938-473F-9DBF-5D6A56332FB5},0" in the [Strings] section in recent versions of the AVoluteNH3Ext.inf file in MSI's Realtek UAD drivers.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you very much @erpguy53

Information quoted about keys *VENDOR_NAME* proceeds.

Here are the images of the updated Nahimic in operation:

Start Screen:




Equalizer:




NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9066.1
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3 EXTENSION UPDATED
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3 APP UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## slayer23 (Dec 3, 2020)

@Alan Finote thanks for the new version !
Unfortunately Nahimic says hardware is not compatible.  Also the previous problems persist:
-Audio only coming out of front speakers;
-Sound blaster 720 not detecting speakers (only detect headphones when plugged in)


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 3, 2020)

Gee, there's no search thread function. Oh, you cannot change how many messages to show per page. 3 thousand plus replies in thread? Nice forum software if I say so myself..

So, er, sorry if this has been asked before, but..

I've been trying to get my ALC889 codec on motherboard to produce DTS connect audio. The best I've been able to do so far is with 6.0.9050.1 pack. Combination of HDA manager and asio driver I get DTS on front and center speakers OK but surround speakers go to front speakrs. No creative, a-volute or atmos installed.

Latest 6.0.9066.2 version failed on sound test outright with error message but granted I didn't quite understand yet what setting in installer does what, I'll try that again.
Some questions..

ASIO driver is mandatory to do anything useful? Otherwise standard realtek or microsoft driver is used? Is there a known good release with 5.1 working, preferably with DTS? Is there a way to make windows actually show the speaker setup like it does when you use HDMI audio?

I used AAC 5.1 test clip to test which channel is doing it's stuff from here:


			https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/ChID-BLITS-EBU.mp4
		


EDIT: Apparently this rear speaker no work -problem is a known issue and last version it works on properly is 8996.1 fix.

That version, however, does not allow you to use DTS Connect. Is there some trick with the device tweaker to enable DTS?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 3, 2020)

Barleyman said:


> Is there some trick with the device tweaker to enable DTS?


Reinstall the driver, but note the choice of panel (Legacy or UWP) and Native Support, Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive options.


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 3, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Reinstall the driver, but note the choice of panel (Legacy or UWP) and Native Support, Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive options.
> 
> View attachment 178007



Yes, but this option does not exist in the 8996 version and on never specimens SPDIF optical seems to output the rear channels to front speakers which is not super useful. 

I found the fix (from you!) in page 92 (or was it 91?), you can use device tweaker to set all vid/pid values to zero in the custom tab. After save and reboot the DTS option appeared as a default sound format. 

So now at least media player classic cam be coaxed to output 5.1 pcm audio which will be picked up by the driver and compressed to DTS. 

If I could ask for anything else, it'd be nice if Windows recognized there's 5.1 speaker setup available so the games use it by default. I guess the creative connect could do it?


----------



## DriVE654 (Dec 3, 2020)

Barleyman said:


> Gee, there's no search thread function. Oh, you cannot change how many messages to show per page. 3 thousand plus replies in thread? Nice forum software if I say so myself..
> 
> So, er, sorry if this has been asked before, but..
> 
> ...


Hey Barleyman,
It seems we should somehow start filling in the FAQ to add to what Alan already did himself in the initial post 
ASIO driver is only useful if you're going to play some MIDI instruments and process them in the realtime, otherwise there's no real value in using it over other output methods.
For me DTS was working with all releases (my AVR shows PCM 6 channels), given that there's some interim software that does the processing of your input sources to perform a speaker fill.
When I started with Alan's drivers, it was either Nahimic or Creative version per version, whichever was able to start and not whine about hardware not found 
Over time I switched to APO and upmixing equalisers to get rid of that dependency on specific vendor-bound software. This way Windows always presents its audio endpoint as 5.1-capable no matter what's the input, and conversion is seamless so it only works when there are less than 5.1 channels in the input source.
Hope it clarifies.


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 3, 2020)

DriVE654 said:


> Hey Barleyman,
> It seems we should somehow start filling in the FAQ to add to what Alan already did himself in the initial post
> ASIO driver is only useful if you're going to play some MIDI instruments and process them in the realtime, otherwise there's no real value in using it over other output methods.
> For me DTS was working with all releases (my AVR shows PCM 6 channels), given that there's some interim software that does the processing of your input sources to perform a speaker fill.
> ...



Yes, I saw that comment about ASIO mentioned twice or so when I went back some 500 messages to find this:








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

alexrainmk Try to separately install the package that is in the attached file.  Dolby Atmos Speaker System  Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming    Please support :)




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Which details on how to make 8996.1 to present DTS as a default format instead of DD.

Do I have to have Realtek driver installed 1st if I don't install ASIO? Some specific version?

As for APO, I see it mentioned quite a bit.. I thought it's part of Alan's driver pack already? I don't really want to upmix things, but if that makes 5.1 audio appear as default in games I guess I'm fine with it.

I'll experiment a bit more, picking up on that 8996 bit was the key here to not waste (even more) time trying one version after the other, God knows I spent all night initially.

And in case anyone wonders why I'm doing this - I bought expensive fancy LG OLED55CX tv that has all kinds of modern tomfoolery in the HDMI department. G-sync/Freesync/VRR, HDR10, 4k120Hz etc. All that just makes my otherwise perfectly good home theatre amplifier faint outright and in fact av receivers which support all that stuff are only coming out now and e.g. Yamaha says they'll add those features in "future firmware updates". So you're stuck with HDMI ARC to get audio back from the TV to the amplifier and this does not work very well, in fact LG is pretty pathetic when it comes to audio outputs or what it's able to do with them. Again, if you bought your av receiver withing a 1-3 years time, you _might_ have eARC that supports pretty much the normal HDMI audio formats so you could tell LG to do passthrough and not think about it.

So while the TV is a big upgrade on visuals, it's also a big downgrade on my audio setup. At least this way I can keep a decent DTS 5.1 experience over TOS, entirely bypassing problems on audio processing on the TV. No such luck on satellite box or Roku media player though.. Although both of them have TOS output, there are only that many optical connectors on the av receiver!

HDMI ARC problems are a pretty common topic online..

*After some more variations..*

Installed 8996.1








						Release AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 (Updated) (Signed) · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod
					

Realtek DCH Audio Driver Mods - Alan Finotty's Repository Only for Windows 10 - Starting from Creators Update  Visit my profile on: TechPowerUp Support Thread  This mod package contains:   Realtek ...




					github.com
				





Pick bus driver option (works either way)
Pick Realtek HDA control panel
Optional: Creative extras, Dolby Atmos, A-volute stuff (Not really needed for 5.1 setup but can be useful for headphones or 2-speaker system)
Do not pick ASIO (If you need ASIO, you probably know it e.g. musicians)
Reboot
DTS works after applying the realtek device tweak

Click on Realtek Audio device tweak icon on desktop
Open customized tab
Tick customised box
set 0 to all six vid/sid/did boxes
Click save
Reboot
Creative 720 only has 2-speaker mode available. Meh.

Now that I think about it, it's been a while since I dealt with Dolby Digital or DTS, it's always in 5.1 format and it's the job of the amplifier to downsample it if you don't have full speaker setup. So at least in theory windows should be aware that there's 5.1 speaker output available.

You don't have to have the Realtek HD audio manager at all to set the DTS interactive (or Dolby Digital live), you can do this from windows sound settings but it's a bit harder to find the right place that way.

For HDA manager, from the classic control panel:

Click on windows button and type con, pick control panel
Pick hardware + sound
Pick realtek HD Audio manager
Open S/PDIF optical output tab
Click on set default device button
Open default format tab
Click on dts interactive button or pick it from the drop-down menu
Voilà, at least as far as getting DTS encoding working goes.

I'll check some more combinations of that. It seems the bus driver option does nothing. Picking the "fancy" realtek control panel makes the icon appear in bottom right status box but I don't like having useless stuff there. YMMV. I'll also see if the A-volute audio degrader allows setting speaker setup but I suspect it's only for analog outputs.



Barleyman said:


> *After some more variations..*
> 
> Installed 8996.1
> 
> ...



This seems pretty solid combination. The audio degraders cannot help you make windows think there's 5.1 audio available but you might want those if you want headphone positional audio etc. Only speaker option is "stereo" with S/PDIF, Not much use for my 5.1 home theatre setup. Dolby atmos seems to be some kind of audio "enhancer" that doesn't do spatial audio. Or maybe it does, I didn't pay much attention to it beyond the "we mess with your audio settings on the fly!"-spiel.

Realtek UAD control panel does not lit up the DTS connect even after you change default format to DTS interactive but I'm not sure if it's cosmetic or not. HDA control panel shows DTS connect being active when you set default format to DTS. The HDA panel does make icon appear on the notification area but it disappears after you apply the RT audio device tweak. You can still get the Realtek audio manager from the classic control panel.

Anyways, let's try some games finally besides spending lots and lots of time getting things to work..


----------



## Jayce (Dec 4, 2020)

@Alan Finote I was wondering if you had any updates on hdmi (intel display audio) Dolby Atmos mod?


----------



## DriVE654 (Dec 4, 2020)

@Barleyman, what an article  I wonder what's the main purpose you use your AV system for? I've seen movies and gaming so far, right? 
For movies it's somewhat easier as all sountracks are pre-compressed and only thing you need to do is ensure proper passthrough of that audio in an unmodified form to the receiving endpoint (in your case either a TV or an AVR). 
DTS/DD over SPDIF is easiest to setup but not the best bet in terms of quality as it does a compression of all input on the fly which adds both compression artifacts (mostly unnoticeable) as well as compression delay (some do notice it, especially in action scenes and games).
SPDIF is a legacy format and everything that has more than 2 channels (stereo) is forcibly compressed there. If you're okay with that (most people are) then it's definitely the way to go, at least at the first step.
Note that the default format you set in Realtek panel tells applications (media players and games) how many channels does it accept, so if you set it to DD/DTS it will be 5.1 by default. If you set it to stereo, though, receiving side (AVR or TV) may treat it as a sign to upmix the signal themselves, which may work better or worse depending on their proprietary algorithms.
If you set just plain 5.1 (or 7.1, whichever is available) then apps and games should generate multichannel signal assuming that the receiving side can treat it. In that case AVR or TV will not do any upmixing fully relying on the sender (PC) as it does the speaker fill. Here lies the biggest potential gap - as the receiving side is blindly accepting what it gets, it will simply map the incoming signals to the respective channels and that's it. If for example an application can't make use of more than 2 channels and the system setup is 5.1, your AVR or TV would honestly play just Front Left and Front Right channels, with the rest staying deadly silent. So it's a matter of proper setup of your media players and games so that they fill all the channels with sound - or go for APO as the way to do it on their behalf even if they are uncapable of doing so.


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 4, 2020)

If the audio source is stereo, I don't really see why it's a problem that only front speakers produce sound.. Sure, you may lose a little bit of fidelity in the DTS compression but let's be honest here, 1.5Mbit/s for six channels is enough to be completely transparent for almost everyone, if they have to guess blindly what is playing. Even if DTS encoding is not as high fidelity as, say, MP3 or AAC, bit for bit.

I'm not trying to get some kind of surround effect out of stereo, I was using PC HDMI audio for years, where you just pick your speaker setup from Windows and it Just Works (tm), being PCM and all. Unfortunately with my new TV that's not an option so I had to find another solution to keep surround audio in games without spending even more money to buy av receiver that does basically just the same job as my current amplifier but supports shiny new HDMI standards. I'm not going back to stereo, dammit.

And, yes, with 5.1 home theatre kit you clearly hear where the sound is coming from in games, there's no need to try to force it. A character talking in a game just sounds like he's sitting in place shooting his mouth while you're walking around going mm-hmm. It doesn't add fancy spatial effects like you're in a hallway or something unless game goes to trouble to emulate it but speaker direction is very common.

So the remaining snag is to make games understand there's 5.1 a speaker system available, if you've got HDMI audio it's right there when you right click on Windows speaker icon. I'm not sure that's how it works here. Many games just go with whatever Windows reports, although e.g. RDR2 allows you to change audio explicitly to "surround".

Movies are theoretically easy but e.g. Netflix uses Dolby Digital plus, which is a no go for S/PDIF. It's also a bit so-so for HDMI ARC but e.g. Roku allows you to explicitly set it and damn the torpedoes.


----------



## eneskucukov (Dec 5, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Thank you very much @erpguy53
> 
> Information quoted about keys *VENDOR_NAME* proceeds.
> 
> ...




Hi alan, why we cant get on your original uad drivers DDL AND DTS both ?

i modded little bit your last drivers and correctly working all ..


----------



## titter (Dec 5, 2020)

eneskucukov said:


> Hi alan, why we cant get on your original uad drivers DDL AND DTS both ?
> 
> i modded little bit your last drivers and correctly working all ..View attachment 178207View attachment 178206View attachment 178213View attachment 178205View attachment 178206View attachment 178207View attachment 178213


Hi,
*eneskucukov*
Can i use the drivers you fixed  Dolby and DTS both？
Please share with me
I had try it for all day


----------



## Jumbotron (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello everybody,

I installed these modded drivers and I immediately noticed the enhanced audio when I played a song. Nice work!

However, I have encountered two serious issues, the second of which I have not been able to solve. Whereas the administrator account on my Windows 10 Pro have no problems whatsoever running the bundled Realtek Audio Console, I have not found any way to do so with my everyday standard (not administrator) account. The Audio Console is not accessible for my standard account to begin with. Playing with permissions for the hidden Programfiles/WindowsApps folder, I could overcome that first problem. (I even made that folder not hidden).

But then a second problem arised, one that I do not know how to solve: when I run the Realtek Audio Console with my standard account, I get three system errors and the application won't open. I am from Spain and have my Windows set in Spanish language, but basically what these error messages are telling me can be summed up as: Code execution can't continue because ******.DLL could not be found. This problem can be solved by reinstalling the program.

Of course, I have reinstalled it several times to no avail. Is normal that my standard account have these problems? What could I try? Thank you.


----------



## lightzout (Dec 7, 2020)

Barleyman said:


> Yes, I saw that comment about ASIO mentioned twice or so when I went back some 500 messages to find this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeepMind (Dec 8, 2020)

It seems the latest DCH Driver does not work anymore with my MSI Motherboard which has a Realtek ACL 1220.  No sound form rear speakers, only Stereo. I installed it 5 times with different options, tried both Dolby Digital and DTS

But it worked with an older one. 

AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 (Updated) (Signed) 

which also installed both Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive, so I could decide which one to use.

Anyone here with the same issue?


Besides that, great work. I searched quite long for a working 5.1 solution and happy to found it here. Altough it is embarassing that such a driver does not exist officially from MSI, Realtek or Microsoft.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 8, 2020)

Driver: AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9066.1 (Nahimic Fix) (Signed)  | Device: Gigabyte Azalia HD (ALC 889) | Speakers: Logitech Z906, 5.1 Surround DDL-DTS-THX, Analogue and Digital.

Analogue: Everything works, including multi channel (5.1), no stereo expand or stereo surround options for stereo, neither app expands stereo (doesn't work).
Digital: Default DDL and DTS modes don't re-process analogue 5.1 to digital 5.1, my speakers show '5.1 decode' but only stereo is output.

Potplayer: Set to re-process multi channel analogue to DTS multi channel, works perfectly over digital, even 7.1.






I can also disable the default 5.1 in the digital properties, and set 2 channels, then in Potplayer set speakers to 5.1 and I get '5.1 decode' on the speakers.
If I then enable expand to stereo to surround, it up scales stereo into expand, although I prefer stereo surround over expand.

Digital: If I set the 'Output' in Potplayer to PCM, when playing analogue ACC 5.1, I can see the bitrate is too high for 5.1 digital, and only stereo plays.






----

Maxthon web browser will play 5.1 analogue over analogue, and Edge plays both 5.1 analogue and 5.1 AC3 (DDL) over analogue.

----

If I install the DDL version I get 'Gigabyte' Realtek Manager with all features (Correct for my board), If I do DTS I get a 'Generic' Realtek Manager with features missing.






----



			AAC Multichannel Playback Test
		









						Dolby Trailers - The Digital Theater
					

This Dolby Trailers page lists all the Dolby trailers we have at thedigitaltheater.com. To playback the MKV files in Dolby TrueHD you will need a media player such as Media Player Classic Home Cinema (MPC-HC) or a Media Server such as Plex that can output the Lossless stream via HDMI to an AV...




					thedigitaltheater.com
				











						DTS Trailers - The Digital Theater
					

DTS Trailers presented in Lossless DTS:X, DTS HD Master Audio (or High Resolution), and traditional DTS lossy 1,536 Kbps. To playback the MKV files in DTS-HD Master Audio you will need a media player such as Media Player Classic Home Cinema (MPC-HC) or a Media Server such as Plex that can output...




					thedigitaltheater.com
				











						THX Trailers - The Digital Theater
					

Who doesn’t love the famous THX ‘Deep Note’? Here is the latest THX trailer in both Long and Short versions, in 1080p and 4K UHD. To playback the MKV files in DTS-HD Master Audio you will need a media player such as Media Player Classic Home Cinema (MPC-HC) or a Media Server such as Plex that […]




					thedigitaltheater.com


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 8, 2020)

I also tried that new driver: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases/tag/6.0.9066.2

I could install it & nearly all works fine for me (not tested 5.1 over TOSLINK), but only one thing let's me deinstall it.
The 7.1 analogue output don't give me 7.1 - I only get 5.1 + Line Input like the generic Realtek driver does.
I couldn't re-set this Line Input to a side/rear speaker output.

The new Dolby Atmos & Nahimic works great.

For my visual perception the Gigabyte HDA version looks good, but I don't like to have a different logo to my ASRock board.
I prefere the generic one on legacy HDA.

***

So I went back to https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases/tag/6.0.8996.2
Here all analogue outputs (up to 7.1) are possible.

But after all I now have the problem, that Nahimic don't want to start.
Everey time I click on it, it shows themself 1-2sec ... and then ends immediately.

I tried to install a second time, but it's not really better. How is it possible to reactivate it?
Any idea ..?


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 9, 2020)

I noticed the LG tv likes to grab the default audio output from S/PDIF optical. You can create a task to run on wake-up-from sleep like this:








						Run Program When Windows Resumes from Sleep or Hibernate
					

Here’s how you can run a particular program, file, or multiple process when the computer resumes from sleep or hibernate state.




					sumtips.com
				



That shows you how to create a new task and set up the trigger to run when PC wakes up. Task scheduler you can run by clicking on windows-button and typing "Task Scheduler".

And you can use this to change the default audio device, among many other things:





						NirCmd - Windows command line tool
					

NirCmd is a small utility that allows you to do many useful tasks from command-line, without displaying any user interface:  change your display settings, turn off your monitor, open the door of your CD-ROM drive, and more...



					www.nirsoft.net
				




So basically, unzip the files to e.g. c:\nircmd , start task manager and follow instructions in the link to create a wake-up task, on the "Actions" tab it pick "start a program" with 
Program/Script = "c:\nircmd\nircmdc.exe"
Add arguments = setdefaultsounddevice "Digital S/PDIF Optical Output"

Presuming you want the TOS optical output of course. You don't need (actually can't) include the (AAC DCH Optimus blabla) part.

Finally on "General" tab you should pick "run whether user is logged on or not", because after sleep you usually are asked for your password. You have to type in your password when you "OK" it because that's how it runs the command when you're not logged in.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 9, 2020)

@Barleyman 
To which person do you answer?

Please put in an "@<avatarname>", that everybody could see this clear.


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 9, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @Barleyman
> To which person do you answer?
> 
> Please put in an "@<avatarname>", that everybody could see this clear.



To all of you. PSA.


----------



## woytas (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi guys! I fed up. I fight with my onboard sound card Realtek® ALC1220-VB at my Gigabyte Z390 Pro for few days now. I manage to install driver and card works but... I can choose DTS output and connect to my Logitech Z5400 5.1 and its recognise DTS properly, but either THX or Sonic Studio don't make any changes to sound and I have only working 2.1 sound. Rest of speakers not working. When I use Dolby Atmos or DTS HedphonesX via Spatial sound, I can hear surround sound effect but is far worst what real DTS can do. Can I do something or I'm doomed and will be better to go and buy some Sound Blaster X-Fi card? Any sugestion?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 9, 2020)

Barleyman said:


> PSA.


Prostate specific antigen.

@woytas
If you read the last 3-5 pages, you'll see, that the AAF-driver has this specific problem after the https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases/tag/6.0.8996.2

Sorry, but Alan didn't fix it in new versions ...
He has only 2.0 Headset and no 5.1 loudspeaker setup. So he don't know how to test it.

I mean, he could take LEDs or so instead of acoustic output, but Alan alone could decide to do it or not.
I'm not in the knowledge to do it & no time to learn it (audio programming).


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 9, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> He has only 2.0 Headset and no 5.1 loudspeaker setup. So he don't know how to test it.



Well that's a bit poor he really should have the kit to test his results of modding otherwise he's never going to get a complete result


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'd donate €5 if Alan fixed the SPDIF 5.1 issue.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 9, 2020)

Okay. I'll donate €20 to @Alan Finote, if he would fix the SPDIF 5.1 issue.

@Athlonite
It's not poor. It's rich, what he is doing.
He spend his own time by doing this and give that to other people for free.
And it's nice installer and a lot of features in one pack.
It would be great and wonderful service of him to fix that, if he could do it.
Don't know if he's able or not to find that out.

***

And it would be nice to have this option in HDA to change the blue "line input" from back panel to "side speaker output" to make 7.1 analogue working.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 9, 2020)

*Tanzmusikus*

I have 5.1, so I cant fully test 7.1. However the Gigabyte Realtek Manager version has the options to setup the analogue connectors (I hope we can soon choose which brand to install, I want to keep this one).
If I select 5.1 as native, I get front, center but no rear (due to side setup), and have to change connectors. I did find if I set 7.1 and disable side, I get 5.1 + virtual sides (what a bonus).


   

The sound card is a Gigabyte Azalia HD (ALC889). My original post here.

----

Digital:

In short the drivers do work, but only if the audio is re-encoded, re-processed correctly for digital. However the default settings and lack of re-processing means stereo over digital.
If an app sends audio to digital, if the audio is not in the correct format and bitrate, it will play only stereo, regardless of the number of channels being sent.

DDL AC3 5.1 (digital) = 6 channels, max bitrate: 640kbps, compressed.
DTS 5.1 (digital) = 6 channels, max bitrate: 1536kbps, compressed.
AAC 5.1 (digital) = 6 channels, max bitrate: 320kbps, compressed.
PCM 5.1 (analogue) = 6 channels, max bitrate: 6350kbps.

If the app, game uses ACC 5.1, due to lack of re-encoding as the default for audio processing, you get PCM 6x 6350kbps, too high for both digital standards, not compressed. Stereo as the result.
If the app, game uses DDL or DTS 5.1, the stream should already come in the correct compression by standard and bitrate that is used by that standard. 5.1 as the result.

In my example I used Potplayer to re-encode the AAC 5.1 (160kbps) to DTS 5.1 (1536kbps), and got all speakers, but not with PCM.

----

I can tell you roughly how my Creative X-Fi did it.

There was a background app (.exe), cant remember the name, however, in the Creative Audio Panel, you would select Dolby Digital or DTS Connect.
It would then tell you, to get best experience over digital, select Speakers (analogue) as you default output device (not Digital, SPDIF).

The background (.exe) would then read you speaker settings (5.1, 7.1) to get max channels, and then passthrough and re-encode all 'Speaker' playback to 'Digital'.
This meant that both analogue and digital where being sent to the receiver using your selected decoder (DDL, DTS), with all channels.

If DDL or DTS was played back, both analogue and digital would play all channels, so the background (.exe) app worked both ways.

The Creative setup also allowed me to select 'stereo expand' or 'stereo surround' for upscaling stereo to all channels.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 10, 2020)

Ferather said:


> If I select 5.1 as native, I get front, center but no rear (due to side setup), and have to change connectors.


It's like my 7.1 problem, only in 5.1 ... so I stay with 6.0.8996.2 alias fix6.0.8996.1


----------



## DriVE654 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ferather said:


> *Tanzmusikus*
> 
> I have 5.1, so I cant fully test 7.1. However the Gigabyte Realtek Manager version has the options to setup the analogue connectors (I hope we can soon choose which brand to install, I want to keep this one).
> If I select 5.1 as native, I get front, center but no rear (due to side setup), and have to change connectors. I did find if I set 7.1 and disable side, I get 5.1 + virtual sides (what a bonus).
> ...


Good catch @Ferather - it seems you spotted the root of our common problem!
To get a multichannel sound there are at least two key factors - first, to enable a multi-channel "tunnel" between the source player and receiving endpoint, which is achieved completely by Alan's toolset, and then the tricky part - to fill all 6 "lanes" of that tunnel with proper media channels, otherwise it's just 2 lanes in a 6-way tunnel.
There are different methods to achieve it, from simple and rough copy of FR + FL to all rear and side channels, to more gentle and intelligent, with a lot of processing, psychoacoustic modelling, selective equalisation, room delays and so on - and that's where Alan's pack sometimes fails. Notorious 8996.2 tends to follow the first approach, it unconditionally fills all available speakers with whatever is coming from the source, and for the majority of cases it is fine. All later packs take another approach which is supposed to be more sophisticated but in fact, given the variety of client OS, Realtek chips, installed and bundled software, returns highly unpredictable results which we read here (and apparently there are lucky "set and forget" lads who just installed the pack, got what they want and never returned to the forum as they don't have any reasons to complain, but we'll never know that 
I think we need some kind of a graphical representation of that "tunnel" and options to fill it for a simplified understanding of audio processing workflow and its key steps. I will try to draft something, at least it might help someone diagnose which chains in the process work fine and which do fail so that they don't blame the pack as such, only some configuration bits and pieces so that Alan gets more detailed feedback pointed to improvement.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 10, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9071.1
NEW CHANGES

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Dec 10, 2020)

@Alan Finote 

Any chance to address SPDIF 5.1 issues?


----------



## critical2 (Dec 10, 2020)

Desperately need someone's help :/  I'm noob in sound settings and I don't know where I should start.

I bought 5.1 Logitech Z906 speakers. Currently using them from Optical Digital Audio Out from TV. TV is connected via Fiber Optic HDMI Cable 50ft to PC (GTX 1080). Mainboard is ASRock Z370 with built-in Realtek audio card. On my PC (Windows 10 x64) Sound settings, my TV always shows like: LG TV (High Definition Audio Device), and in its *Configure *there was always one Stereo option available, in Properties -> Spatial sound - it was always turned off. Recently I bought Dolby Access app from Microsoft Store for 10$ and with it I got new variant in Spatial Sound named Dolby, and 5.1 actually works in games, movies etc, and control panel of Z906 always shows DECODE light while in-game that supports 5.1 or movie with 5.1 sound format, so 5.1 works fully as much as needed. BUT, it works only before next system restart. After that I actually need to delete LG TV as audio driver, delete Dolby Access, restart system again, install Dolby and it would work again up to the next system restart. 

I tried to uninstall all audio drivers via Rapr, install AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9066.1, but in my case that doesn't work at all. Realtek audio console always shows nothing, THX Truestudio says that audio device is disabled, despite the fact that LG TV is enabled and is the only one available audio device. Tell me pls where I should start so I don't need to read all 111 pages, please. Thanks for your time!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 11, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9071.1
> NEW CHANGES
> 
> ...


Correction: UPDATED TO 6.0.9071.1


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 11, 2020)

@critical2
Maybe deactivating of "fastboot" in the Windows energy options "Choose, what to do when pushing the power button" could help.
This is a common problem of the fastboot and deactivating could fix a lot of problems. 

@Alan Finote
Is there again in the new driver the option of the 'blue analogue input' to configure as 'side speaker output' for 7.1?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 11, 2020)

critical2 said:


> Desperately need someone's help :/  I'm noob in sound settings and I don't know where I should start.
> 
> I bought 5.1 Logitech Z906 speakers. Currently using them from Optical Digital Audio Out from TV. TV is connected via Fiber Optic HDMI Cable 50ft to PC (GTX 1080). Mainboard is ASRock Z370 with built-in Realtek audio card. On my PC (Windows 10 x64) Sound settings, my TV always shows like: LG TV (High Definition Audio Device), and in its *Configure *there was always one Stereo option available, in Properties -> Spatial sound - it was always turned off. Recently I bought Dolby Access app from Microsoft Store for 10$ and with it I got new variant in Spatial Sound named Dolby, and 5.1 actually works in games, movies etc, and control panel of Z906 always shows DECODE light while in-game that supports 5.1 or movie with 5.1 sound format, so 5.1 works fully as much as needed. BUT, it works only before next system restart. After that I actually need to delete LG TV as audio driver, delete Dolby Access, restart system again, install Dolby and it would work again up to the next system restart.
> 
> I tried to uninstall all audio drivers via Rapr, install AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9066.1, but in my case that doesn't work at all. Realtek audio console always shows nothing, THX Truestudio says that audio device is disabled, despite the fact that LG TV is enabled and is the only one available audio device. Tell me pls where I should start so I don't need to read all 111 pages, please. Thanks for your time!


You are not using Realtek audio, thus modded driver does not help.
HDMI and DisplayPort devices use an audio controller located on GPU.
1. Get rid of the driver mod, uninstall anything Realtek. Also disable the integrated audio in BIOS if you are not using motherboard audio.
2. Go to Properties -> Spatial sound of the device panel (the one labelled "LG TV (High Definition Audio Device)"). Verify if it is set to Dolby Atmos for Home Theater (not Dolby Atmos for Headphone).
3. If it is not, or if you are not seeing this above option, you will need to apply APO driver mod on the audio endpoint. Check if you can enable Dolby Atmos for Home Theater, or report again, I, or someone else, will help you in setting 5.1 via APO driver.


----------



## critical2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @critical2
> Maybe deactivating of "fastboot" in the Windows energy options "Choose, what to do when pushing the power button" could help.
> This is a common problem of the fastboot and deactivating could fix a lot of problems.




Thank you. If it calls "Turn on fast startup" then I just disabled it. Unfortunately, that didn't help. On BIOS, fatsboot feature is also disabled.



CityCultivator said:


> You are not using Realtek audio, thus modded driver does not help.
> HDMI and DisplayPort devices use an audio controller located on GPU.
> 1. Get rid of the driver mod, uninstall anything Realtek. Also disable the integrated audio in BIOS if you are not using motherboard audio.
> 2. Go to Properties -> Spatial sound of the device panel (the one labelled "LG TV (High Definition Audio Device)"). Verify if it is set to Dolby Atmos for Home Theater (not Dolby Atmos for Headphone).
> 3. If it is not, or if you are not seeing this above option, you will need to apply APO driver mod on the audio endpoint. Check if you can enable Dolby Atmos for Home Theater, or report again, I, or someone else, will help you in setting 5.1 via APO driver.




Thanks!

1. Done
2. After step 1, Spatial sound has only one option: Windows Sonic for headphones. But, if I install Dolby Access app, I'll get two non-changeable Dolby Atmos options. And it will be changed automatically to Dolby Atmos for Home Theater here and in Advanced tab only if I do some tricks with drivers uninstallation and pc restart in non-logical sequences, and it will work only for the next PC restart.
3. I actually tried APO drivers but it seems I didn't configure them right.

I got this working today a couple of times with Realtek_Audio(v8470_UAD_WHQL_ASR). Rapr shows only those three drivers: hdxrt4.inf, nvhda.inf, hdxasrok.inf. IMO problem is caused by Dolby Access app, because I got it working only after reinstall this app after some drivers/restart PC actions, but without any logical order of that actions.. Some times it works, some times doesn't.

P.S. Just preinstalled all software from PureSoftApps: APO Driver [2.8.6]  Which driver should I choose in APO driver setup wizard?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks a lot @Alan Finote for the nice new modded audio driver v6.0.9071.1! 

Almost all is working properly incl. 7.1 analogue output and D-Atmos/A-Nahimic further both DDL/DTS-I streaming. 
Before I had to delete some remnants from the old v6.0.8996.1fix -> the Optimus audio bus & some Nahimic tasks/services.

Only the 5.1 DDL/DTS-C encoding-bug over SPDIF is still crawling through. 
I've tested it with 5.1 PCM movies p.e. tdt-free-guy-2020 and games p.e. HorizonZD.
With DD-/DTS-sources ... and the test sound under [codec formats] -> there's correct 5.1 surround sound.
In games and with 5.1-PCM sources there's only 2.0 or 2.1 sound ... and it's very quiet - maybe ~20dB less than without encoding.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Dec 12, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Thanks a lot @Alan Finote for the nice new modded audio driver v6.0.9071.1!
> 
> Almost all is working properly incl. 7.1 analogue output and D-Atmos/A-Nahimic further both DDL/DTS-I streaming.
> Before I had to delete some remnants from the old v6.0.8996.1fix -> the Optimus audio bus & some Nahimic tasks/services.
> ...


Can @Alan Finote tell us if this bug is specific to his package or does it exist in general in all the latest Realtek drivers?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 12, 2020)

jermando said:


> Can @Alan Finote tell us if this bug is specific to his package or does it exist in general in all the latest Realtek drivers?


I believe it is a bug in the Realtek kernel.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 12, 2020)

So, we could try the regulary Realtek audio driver v6.0.9071.1 to check against that.

I only found MSI UAD version @ stationdriver, but I can't use that on my ASRock board.
For ASRock there's only version v6.0.9066.1.

My interest in 5.1-SPDIF encoding has ended, because the quality of original Realtek HDA driver is not that worth and the delay to long.
The M$ standard audio driver is only capable 5.1 in two variations, but I like to have the full 7.1 support.

So I stay with Alan Finotes modded version for analogue output and the well prepared enhancer collection.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Dec 12, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> I believe it is a bug in the Realtek kernel.


Thanks for the response!

If it's an upstream bug, then we need to contact Realtek I guess and hope for the best...


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 12, 2020)

You may need to own an official product with DDL/DTS-C compatible Realtek HDA chip for getting support.
I don't know if there's any support for consumer - maybe only for B2B.

Here's an e-mail address:


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 14, 2020)

Greetings. Will theese drivers setup properly on my pc?
specs are in _specs_
and btw, i don't have any UWP components. (due to ltsc build)


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 14, 2020)

Yes, your onboard HD audio chip Realtek ALC1150 is supported by Alan Finotes modded drivers.
I guess you to take the new v6.0.9071.1 from the 1rst page.

You can decide beteen some Enhancers, but you have to untick Creative driver.
If you don't use it for audio recording, then you may not need the ASIO driver, too.

Before installing you have to deinstall Realtek audio driver, if installed.
You could do it in Windows app options ... or by the help of DriverStoreExplorer (start with Admin rights).


----------



## Ferather (Dec 15, 2020)

Ok so your latest drivers are a small improvement, but there still needs to be a background process (.exe) that re-encodes multichannel PCM to multi channel digital (what the user has selected, DDL or DTS).
At the moment there is no re-encoding, and multi-channel PCM is not possible over digital. My unsupported creative did this, both PCM was converted to DDL or DTS, and DTS-DDL to PCM.

If DDL-DTS was played, analogue would receive PCM, and digital DDL-DTS. If PCM was played, analogue would receive PCM, and digital DDL-DTS.
Currently multichannel PCM, is 'not' converted to multichannel DTS, if I select DTS in the options for example.

"TOSLINK does not have the bandwidth to carry DTS-HD MA (or PCM in more than 2 channels). A player using TOSLINK audio may output DTS-HD MA as either lossy DTS (which TOSLINK can carry) or downmixed stereo PCM. "

DTS-HD Master Audio - Wikipedia


----------



## Mason76 (Dec 15, 2020)

hi alan,can you build driver with only srs effect
you old driver realteck + srs premium not work on my notebook(


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 15, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Yes, your onboard HD audio chip Realtek ALC1150 is supported by Alan Finotes modded drivers.
> I guess you to take the new v6.0.9071.1 from the 1rst page.
> 
> You can decide beteen some Enhancers, but you have to untick Creative driver.
> ...


Ok, i followed instructions and de-installed previous realtek drv-restarted-installed the new v6.0.9071.1 (unchecked creative stuff/ASIO)
and...  got no realtek console management.
the *screen* from devices/*screen* from _Realtek Audio Device Tweak_
There's some sound, but i think it's the default one.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 15, 2020)

You don't need Realtek Audio Device Tweak tool, if the installation was correct.
The tool is only for some bug fixing or to (de)activate some special options/features.
The driver v6.0.9071.1 should work oob.

You have to decide between Realtek UAD Console ... or HDA Control Panel:




 



I like the (legacy) HDA Control Panel. It's faster to reach and I don't care about "old look". 
If you like more the UAD Console, then make your decision at the beginning of driver installation.
Sorry, but now you may have to delete & re-install AAF driver.

For Dolby Atmos and A-Volute you could also decide to use (and which) or not.


----------



## throwton (Dec 16, 2020)

@Alan Finote 

Is there any way to change the Sample Rate of the ASIO? All attached devices are set to 48k, defaults are set to 48k in Audio Console. The ASIO settings panel does not offer an option for Sample Rate.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 16, 2020)

You could also try ASIOconfig and/or InfoASIO ... or use ASIO4ALL v2.14 (Freeware) instead of AAF ASIO.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2020)

We need a DTS-DDL background app that transcodes analogue to digital and visa versa, that can be setup by reading the settings you use in the Realtek panel or Windows sound config.
For example if I chose DTS from the options for digital, then the app should read this setting, and also the current output default, for example 'Speakers' means analogue.






The only setting that currently doesn't work in terms of transcoding is the DTS, DDL and connection options.

----

Windows default drivers: Plays multichannel PCM AAC and AC3 over analogue, DTS over digital. No on-the-fly transcoding.
AAF Drivers (latest): Plays multichannel PCM AAC and AC3 over analogue, AC3 and DTS over digital. No on-the-fly transcoding.

Analogue: Can play anything as long as its decompressed (transcoded to PCM).
SPDIF: Can only handle PCM 2 channel, or multichannel DDL-DTS.

This was the 'Photos' app you get with every Windows 10 install.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 16, 2020)

In the last decades there were used AC3Filter tool as a workaround, if no DDL/DTS-C license comes with the mainboard.

The AC3 codec to encode DDL/DTS-C should be in(side) the Realtek HD audio driver. The license only activates it.
P.e. my ASRock X470 Taichi board has official DTS-C license support. If I install regular Realtek driver, it should work.






						Dolby Digital - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						How To: Realtime AC3 / Dolby Digital Encoding for Games | Reaper-X
					

This simple how perhaps might be useful to those who are connecting their sound card to a receiver that doesn't have analog input (like me for example




					www.reaper-x.com
				




You'll have/get 0.2 to 0.5 seconds delay by the encoding/compression process, if it works. 

***

The only thing, we have to ensure, is: Is there a problem with the Realtek driver or with the license implementation.
Otherwise we would go round in circles over and over again - I think.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 16, 2020)

Tell me if you need a working version of redocneXk (GUI).


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 16, 2020)

Please, it would be nice for a lot of users here test. 
I couldn't find a working site on internet for download.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 16, 2020)

redocnexk - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




Help me get DTS:X spatial working, Win x64 20H2.
I've tried all day.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you very much ... and sorry. I don't know something about that.
Maybe I try it in the next future, but I only have a ten years old AVR (no DTS:X support).

You could ask @H4cziLLa - he may help you with his knowledge.








						Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

Hello Everyone! Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included. -dolby audio -dolby digital plus -dolby pro logic II -dolby home theatre v4 -dolby digital live -dolby atmos / access -dts sound unbound -dts ultra -dts connect -dts ultrapc II -dts...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Dekamir (Dec 16, 2020)

With version _DCH-6.0.9013.1_, a new feature was enabled: "*High Quality Record*" (under Microphone).
This enabled really high quality microphone input, with little to no white noise and no noise cancellation artifacts.

No other version has this enabled (tested the latest _DCH-6.0.9071.1_ to date, as well).
*
Why is this removed*, and *is there a way I can enable this* via Device Tweak?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 16, 2020)

Dekamir said:


> With version _DCH-6.0.9013.1_, a new feature was enabled: "*High Quality Record*" (under Microphone).
> This enabled really high quality microphone input, with little to no white noise and no noise cancellation artifacts.
> 
> No other version has this enabled (tested the latest _DCH-6.0.9071.1_ to date, as well).
> ...


Know. You are talking about the 24 bit for recording. In fact, it remained enabled. If there was a problem, please ask him to send you images of it.


----------



## Mason76 (Dec 17, 2020)

after ininstal last version my mic on notebook msi gp75 not work..how fix it?


----------



## akulp (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi guys. I'm completely new here so I'm asking for some help.

Few days ago installed my new Asus H470m-PLUS mobo which have Realtek ACL887 chipset.

Beside that I have Asus Xonar DGX soundcard.
My speakers are Logitech Z906.

I connected speakers on Xonar with analog 3.5 . I use Xonar just becasuse Realtek (i had similar experience on my previos board) doesn't support stereo mix (stereo sound on all 5 sepakers). But this is not the case.
Now I tried to connect speakers over SPDIF and I see that I can't adjust volumes and so on. I know that PC in case of SPDIF sends to speakers "zipped" sound, so you can not adjust volume, each speaker volume and so on. Xonar does not support DD (Live), but speakers supports DD and DTS.

So after searching I found this forum and DD Live hack for Realtek Audio.

If my understanding is right and if I install this modded drivers I'll have DD Live which means I can adjust everything like if speakers are connected with analog 3.5 jacks?

I found drivers in first post but on the other forums with similar drivers mod I saw that drivers should be installed with some additional steps like this:











Is there any manual, how to install this modded drivers?

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello, welcome!


Mason76 said:


> after install last version my mic on notebook msi gp75 not work..how fix it?


It's just the same like installing the driver.


akulp said:


> Is there any manual, how to install this modded drivers?





Tanzmusikus said:


> Please uninstall ALL Realtek HD audio drivers, which are in the system. You could use p.e. DriverStoreExplorer for cleaning after deinstall.


If you used before some enhancers, it could be good to clean also some registry entries, p.e. by Revo- or (BulkCrap) BC-Uninstaller.
Also take a look at C:\ProgramData\A-Volute and C:\ProgramData\Dolby -> you could delete these folders after deinstallation.
If there're still some problems, take a look in the registry to find "Nahimic"/"Dolby" entries & delete them manually. *!! Attention !!*
It up to you to prove what you delete in the registry. Better for data safety, that you export (as a backup) the entries before you delete them.
I don't give support or warranty, if you ruin your Windows installation.



akulp said:


> I use Xonar just because Realtek . . . doesn't support stereo mix (stereo sound on all 5 sepakers).


You could use Dolby Theater/ProLogic II, which cames with the AAF-driver (Realtek) to fill up stereo to all speakers.
(You could also use Dolby Digital Theater 4 instead of the AAF driver for installation on Windows 7, 8.x or 10.)



akulp said:


> If my understanding is right and if I install this modded drivers I'll have DD Live which means I can adjust everything like if speakers are connected with analog 3.5 jacks?


DDL and analouge speakers may not work together. At this time encoding via DDL/DTS-C is not properly function.
You could play Dolby or DTS pre-encoded files like DVD, movies or AC3 files, but for games the LIVE-encoding doesn't work.

Alan Finote means, it could be a bug in the Realtek standard driver, which is the source of his modded drivers.

With this driver you cannot configure everything on analogue speakers, but a lot ... like 2.0, 4.0, 5.1, 7.1 -> have a look by your own.


----------



## akulp (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> DDL and analouge speakers may not work together. At this time encoding via DDL/DTS-C is not properly function.
> You could play Dolby or DTS pre-encoded files like DVD, movies or AC3 files, but for games the LIVE-encoding doesn't work.
> 
> Alan Finote means, it could be a bug in the Realtek standard driver, which is the source of his modded drivers.
> ...



Thanks for quick explanation!

No, I didn't used any modded stuff before so my registry and folders are clean. I'll just remove all drivers. I'm also familiar with registry.

I understand all, except last quoted part.

Logitech Z906 are not just analog speakers. They have DTS/DD decoder. I don't mind about games, I don't play games.

All I want is that I can adjust speakers volume, separately for every speaker, because I can not position my rear speakers very good and left one is half closer than right one (unfortunately on the speaker I can't adjust left/right just rear/front volume) ... So this is easy with analog connection, but I need SPDIF for watching DTS/DD movies.

But as you said, I can try and see


----------



## Ferather (Dec 17, 2020)

@*akulp*

I am using the drivers now, with my Logitech Z906, there's no functioning stereo mix except the THX studio version (I use 3D and 4.1 modes on my Z906 for stereo expand and stereo surround).
Digital can change in volume, for me it does at least, and also the loudness equalization also works. I use Potplayer to expand the drivers features with media files.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

akulp said:


> All I want is that I can adjust speakers volume, separately for every speaker, because I can not position my rear speakers very good and left one is half closer than right one (unfortunately on the speaker I can't adjust left/right just rear/front volume) ... So this is easy with analog connection, but I need SPDIF for watching DTS/DD movies.


Ah okay. It will be possible with room correction option.
Playing movies+audio with pre-encoded DD+DTS over SPDIF will be possible, too.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 17, 2020)

I am not sure if this is where I should be asking this question! I have a DIY HTPC based on an AsRock Z77Pro4-M MB with ALC892 Realtek on board audio. I did a Clean install of Windows 10 20H2 and I have no audio. I normally connected the PC to a Yamaha 7.1 receiver via HDMI then to a Samsung 65 4K TV via HDMI. I had great 7.1 sound. After the clean install I get absolutely nothing using the Realtek HD audio sound device. But what confuses me is I also get an option to select Samsung HD audio as my sound device. When I select that I get stereo sound only, but in the sound console I get a an area where I can select other speakers for 7.1 audio but when selected still produce stereo sound when running the test.  With the Samsung audio selection the configure option is actually available with Realtek Sound device selected the configure option is greyed out and not selectable. I have installed 6 different drivers found on various forums but none have worked. Yesterday I connected the Yamaha receiver to the HTPC using an S/Pdif optical cable and I get some audio now with the Realtek selected as my sound device not 7.1  In the lower right corner when I left click on the speaker it states that spatial sound is off and I can not get that to on. I need help bad! I really miss the sub woofer.


----------



## akulp (Dec 17, 2020)

Ferather said:


> @*akulp*
> 
> I am using the drivers now, with my Logitech Z906, there's no functioning stereo mix except the THX studio version (I use 3D and 4.1 modes on my Z906 for stereo expand and stereo surround).
> Digital can change in volume, for me it does at least, and also the loudness equalization also works. I use Potplayer to expand the drivers features with media files.
> ...



Thank you for help!

I'm not sure if I understand you correctly. So you use these drivers, but from your picture I see you also use AC3 filter. 
I don't really understand this filter. I installed it but I don't know how to use it.

And before AC3 filter on your picture is VB-Audio Point. And this is?
And part of which app is pciture with speakers for room correction? (EBU-Tech...)

Ok, Potplayer is probaly similar as VLC?


Sorry, maybe I'm really begginer in DTS/DD world... Up to now I was always using just 3.5 jacks ...



Tanzmusikus said:


> Ah okay. It will be possible with room correction option.
> Playing movies+audio with pre-encoded DD+DTS over SPDIF will be possible, too.



But probably I can use DD+DTS (when playing movie from Kodi for example) on my Z906 decoder like I'm using it now with SPDIF over Xonar soundcard?

Yes I'm using now in a way that I change to SPDIF for DTS/DD movie. I just wanted to have SPDIF all the time. Because now I have to change source on speakers and in Windows (despite windows 10 have option "default input for app", but it doesn't work very well when you have opened 2 apps one with defalut SPDIF, other with analog).

Actually the only thing that I don't like when listening music on SPDIF is that I can not use room correction and stereo expand to 5.1... but ok, I can live with just 4.1, not 5.1 when playing music, but I can not live without room correction.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 17, 2020)

@*akulp *Ignore the AC3 filter image, that's for analogue multichannel to digital multichannel transcoding, which currently doesn't work with Windows, Realtek or AAF drivers.

Here is the Realtek manager I get:



----

Currently I have a problem with the 5.1 speaker setup, as the defaults are front and sides, not front and rear. I have to set it as 7.1 and disable the sides to get rear (I also get virtual sides).



----

You will find easier to use analogue, Windows by default will play AC3 (DDL) over analogue, so you only need to change to digital (SPDIF) for DTS audio.
Analogue carries a higher bitrate and is a higher quality than compressed digital (which uses a lossy system to compress audio).

DTS (1536 kbps) is a higher quality than DDL AC3 (640 kbps). My ALC889 and Z906 will also play DTS-HD.

====

@*Mossey49*

With the Yamaha connect via SPDIF to your Realtek, play these files via Windows 'Photos' app: DTS-Trailer (DTS 5.1, 1.536 Kbps, 48 kHz) and DDL-Trailer (Dolby, AC3 5.1, 640 kbps, 48 kHz).
No drivers will transcode multichannel analogue (example AAC) to multichannel digital, so you get either 5.1-7.1 DDL or DTS, or 2.0 PCM only.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 17, 2020)

@Ferather - try redocnexk that I linked for analog to digital?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

@Ferather
Please use correct words to describe technical details.

There couldn't be an DDL-Trailer, it's just a DD, because no LIVE encoding would be required. The files are (pre-)encoded.

"multichannel analogue ... AAC" is also not possible. AAC ist an audio codec, which is a lossy format (MP4). This file is digital.
Analogue "files" are such as this:




... or an long play disc.


----------



## KingKairo (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey @Alan Finote . I'm back with problems again. As per usual. I uninstalled thedriver and installed the latest version but I dont have atmos or the equalizer in the realtek UAD. Nor does the dolby headphone stuff work. It wants me to pay is there a workaround for these things?
I'm trying a reinstall right now hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

emanresu said:


> try redocnexk that I linked for analog to digital?


I didn't really get it working, because it don't include an ASIO driver.
Could you desribe how to do it? 
I didn't found a good YT video, that shows it detailed.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> I didn't really get it working, because it don't include an ASIO driver.
> Could you desribe how to do it. I didn't found a good YT video, that shows it detailed.


You set an ASIO driver in the settings


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

Yes I did. It only works with ASIO4ALL driver in that way.
With Realtek ASIO driver, it's horrible because it is limited to 44.1 kHz (16bit) and no option to change it to 48kHz.
I tried it in registry, but it changes nothing.

Which ASIO driver do you use?

And how to setup the "way" in ASIO driver -> from audio source to the SPDIF?


----------



## emanresu (Dec 17, 2020)

I use Creative


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

Okay, maybe that's the point. 
There's a creative and a kXdriver profile. If both are only for Creative cards, then it's useless for my rig.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## emanresu (Dec 17, 2020)

You can use FL Studio ASIO?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

Yeah - I found the ASIO Link Pro driver last night, which gives the possiblity to use ASIO4ALL with the more than one source playing sound.
Here I read atm that ASIO4ALL has lower latency ... and FL ASIO should have more latency.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/FL_Studio/comments/9cxln2

On other side FL ASIO should be more easy to use.

But that's not the big problem. I don't know how to configure correct ASIO with redocneXk.
Maybe I have to change the speaker configuration? Creative and Realtek may have different speaker config.

Do you have a screenshot of your redocneXk config?


----------



## emanresu (Dec 17, 2020)

Try each setting with your preferred ASIO of choice, then just hit Start Encode 
I don't know which setting is the best, just that it works


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 17, 2020)

Ferather said:


> @*akulp *Ignore the AC3 filter image, that's for analogue multichannel to digital multichannel transcoding, which currently doesn't work with Windows, Realtek or AAF drivers.
> 
> Here is the Realtek manager I get:
> 
> ...


The first file DTS-Trailer played fantastic it sounded amazing! The DDL-Trailer would not play. I installed I installed Alan Finote's driver, earlier *DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO 6.0.9071.1* and had some errors and the Realtek Audio Console will not run.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

You have to deinstall all drivers & enhancers you'll update ... and also clean the rests p.e. with DriverStoreExplorer or ... (you could see on last page ).

***

Please look at your screenshot. It shows an error for the DTS animated logo. This seems nothing to do with the DD-Amaze-Trailer.

You could download Trailer directly from here: https://thedigitaltheater.com/dolby-trailers/
or here https://thedigitaltheater.com/category/audio-format-trailers/


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> You have to deinstall all drivers & enhancers you'll update ... and also clean the rests p.e. with DriverStoreExplorer or ... (you could see on last page ).


When I get rid of all previous drivers and reinstall the driver from Alan what options should I actually choose there is one there for ASIO should I select that as well? I am quite clueless when it comes to what all these acronyms actually mean?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

I prefer not to use this Realtek ASIO driver. It's limited to 44.1kHz/16bit & no changes possible.
This is good for basic or semi professional audio recording, but not flexible.

Home Theater standard is 48kHz/16bit (24bit) or more. You may not need ASIO, if you don't know it. 

1. What do you wanna get from this driver (multichannel for movies, audio, games)?
2. Which enhancers do you like (to test) (equalizer, mixer, 3D sound, uplifter, microphone, ...)?
3. Which hardware do you wanna use (board, soundcard / speaker)?


----------



## akulp (Dec 17, 2020)

I installed drivers. I can't yet connect my speakers over SPIDF because I need this:


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/Lk0AAOSwpVxftdGH/s-l640.jpg
		


In the beginning of installation I left all options by defatul (I just unchecked Creative stuff). I use ASUS H470 with ACL887 chipset.

Now after installation I see that Sonis Studio don't work. Is it the main app to use Dolby Atmos?
When I connect 3.5 analog jacks I get this:





Do I have to install Realtek Audio manger from Asus separately?

@Alan Finote can you somehow help me?

Thanks.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> I prefer not to use this Realtek ASIO driver. It's limited to 44.1kHz/16bit & no changes possible.
> This is good for basic or semi professional audio recording, but not flexible.
> 
> Home Theater standard is 48kHz/16bit (24bit) or more. You may not need ASIO, if you don't know it.
> ...



I unistalled all the Audio drivers rebooted my system and both the Samsung and the Realtek audio devices were reinstalled. I then uninstall and did not reboot and then installed Alan's driver only selecting the first option I believe Realtek (Legacy) selected both. I got the same result when trying to play the suggested audio trailers. The only difference was no errors on install and the Realtek audio console is installed. What's  next? I sure feel like I am making progress, but I should be able to play the digital theatre trailer, Right? I mostly watch movies and listen to audio. I use WMC mostly viewing video clips from Vacations while listening to audio! Karaoke!


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

Please install the new AAF v6.0.9071.1, not the legacy version. 
And don't forget the procedure of deinstallation, restart, maybe manual deleting, restart ... installation.
Good luck!


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Please install the new AAF v6.0.9071.1, not the legacy version.
> And don't forget the procedure of deinstallation, restart, maybe manual deleting, restart ... installation.
> Good luck!


I tried, but got the same result. Maybe I should settle with the fact I do have audio now and the Dolby Atmos sounds great! Thanks to those that helped and to Alan for a driver solution! I have no idea what I would try next!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 17, 2020)

@*akulp*

Looks like you have an issue for Alan, I cannot help you with the installer. The Gigabyte panel came with the AAF drivers.

----

@*Tanzmusikus*


----------



## emanresu (Dec 17, 2020)

Mossey49 said:


> I tried, but got the same result. Maybe I should settle with the fact I do have audio now and the Dolby Atmos sounds great! Thanks to those that helped and to Alan for a driver solution! I have no idea what I would try next!


Get DTS:X Ultra..


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 17, 2020)

Mossey49 said:


> installed Alan's driver only selecting the first option I believe Realtek (Legacy) selected both.


Ahh... now I understand, what you've written. 
You mean, you choose the Realtek HDA (Legacy) Control Panel incl. DDL/DTS-C ... instead of M$ Realtek Console UWP app.



Mossey49 said:


> I got the same result when trying to play the suggested audio trailers. The only difference was no errors on install and the Realtek audio console is installed.


Okay, Realtek audio console app is working.
What's the problem with the trailers? Could you describe it a little bit more detailed.
- which audio outputs do you use?
- which settings do you choose?
- which results do you get?

Me and other users have written it many times - and if you had read the last pages, you would know now - about the SPDIF-bug.
DDL/DTS-C (LIVE-)encoding is not working atm. You could only play audio/video files which already included DD/DTS encoded audio tracks.

@Ferather 
Nice picture!
Do you mean something with that "@Tanzmusikus"?


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 18, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Ahh... now I understand, what you've written.
> You mean, you choose the Realtek HDA (Legacy) Control Panel incl. DDL/DTS-C ... instead of M$ Realtek Console UWP app.
> 
> 
> ...


"DDL/DTS-C (LIVE-)encoding is not working atm. You could only play audio/video files which already included DD/DTS encoded audio tracks. "
Does this mean that the DTS  trailer I am trying to play is not working for anyone?
I will attach the SS of what happens when I try to play the DTS trailer. And one of Alan's console config,  and the Windows sound console.
The Realtek Audio Device configuration is greyed out and I can only select properties. when I do a windows test I only get 5.1 audio,
The last 2 SS of what happens when I attempt to run Sonic Sound Studio and THX audio programs included in Alan's audio Driver pkg.
I am using S/Pdif optical output to my Yamaha RX-V861, I have no choices for settings as the configuration area is greyed out and not choices show up when running the Realtek Audio Console. Under properties I have both choices selected DTC and Dolby. On my other PC when I select Realtek Audio device I have configuration options in the Sound console to select my speaker configuration. Not so on my HPTC.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 18, 2020)

Mossey49 said:


> "DDL/DTS-C (LIVE-)encoding is not working atm. You could only play audio/video files which already included DD/DTS encoded audio tracks. "
> Does this mean that the DTS trailer I am trying to play is not working for anyone?


No, the opposite.

That's what I'm talking about is, that: DD LIVE is -> LIVE encoding ... and playing DD movies/audio is only decoding.
LIVE encoding is done by a special software (p.e. in the Realtek or Creative driver), that transcode p.e. PCM to DD or DTS ... "on the fly".

If the movies/audio files still contain an encoded track, then only 'decoding' have to happen. 
And another encoding through DDL/DTS-C just make no sense - in my experience you don't get multichannel, but only stereo ... or no sound.

So deactivating DDL/DTS-C could help to corectly decode DD/DTS tracks p.e. from the Trailer.
Best regards!


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 18, 2020)

Should I be able to configure my speakers in Windows Sound Control Panel or the The Realtek Sound console?
Should I have audio if I switch back to HDMI output on my HTPC?



Tanzmusikus said:


> No, the opposite.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about is, that: DD LIVE is -> LIVE encoding ... and playing DD movies/audio is only decoding.
> LIVE encoding is done by a special software (p.e. in the Realtek or Creative driver), that transcode p.e. PCM to DD or DTS ... "on the fly".
> ...


I tried deactivating DTS in Realtek Audio Device properties and the file plays video now with no audio.
Then I tried reactivating Dolby digital, I got same result as the SS I supplied. Would not play the file.
Something still not right still, but I have no idea!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey guys, I had a Soundblaster Z but I had to remvoe it. With my new RTX 3070, I can hear the coil whine in my headset, but not on the onboard audio.

So now running on :  my asus onboard: SupremeFX8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A.


I don't know alot about audio, but I guess that the modded driver is a big improvement? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 18, 2020)

Summary - Still have no sound using HDMI out!
                  - I do not have configuration ie: speaker options in windows sound panel or in Realtek Sound console. Configuration option is Not selectable.
                  - I can not play a DTS encoded MKV trailer file
                  - I have 5.1 audio while playing A Dolby Atmos trailer.
                  - The only audio I have is using Optical out from my HTPC
Is this the limit with Alan's Driver? When I checked the actual file installed using Alan Finotty's driver is 6.0.1.7560. Is this correct?
I am happy I have audio! Somehow I still don't think that this is working correctly. Am I right?


Alan Finote said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION
> 
> 
> ...


Summary - Still have no sound using HDMI out!
                  - I do not have configuration ie: speaker options in windows sound panel or in Realtek Sound console. Configuration option is Not selectable.
                  - I can not play a DTS encoded MKV trailer file
                  - I have 5.1 audio while playing A Dolby Atmos trailer.
                  - The only audio I have is using Optical out from my HTPC
Is this the limit with Alan's Driver? When I checked the actual file installed using Alan Finotty's driver is 6.0.1.7560. Is this correct?
I am happy I have audio now! Somehow I still don't think that this is working correctly. Am I right?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 18, 2020)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hey guys, I had a Soundblaster Z but I had to remvoe it. With my new RTX 3070, I can hear the coil whine in my headset, but not on the onboard audio.
> 
> So now running on :  my asus onboard: SupremeFX8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A.
> 
> ...


In general yes, but it depends on the scenario in which it will be used.


----------



## Dekamir (Dec 18, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Know. You are talking about the 24 bit for recording. In fact, it remained enabled. If there was a problem, please ask him to send you images of it.



*Edit:* I think there was a misconception. I wasn't talking about actual high bitrate audio or something,
I was talking about the extra "Microphone Effects" feature that includes "High Quality Record".

*This was what I'm talking about:*
(has the same layout in UWP panel as well_, but I'm not using it because it doesn't automatically switch to headphones and turn off speakers_.)




In newer versions, only the "Acoustic Echo Cancellation" and "Noice Cancellation" is present.
Uni-directional, omni-directional, enhance voice recognition, high quality record are *not* present.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 18, 2020)

@*Mossey49*



Mossey49 said:


> View attachment 180021View attachment 180022View attachment 180023



I can see from the middle image the AAF driver is not installed. You have "Realtek High Definition Audio" not "AAF DCH Optimus Sound".


1: Go to "Device Manager", by typing "dev" into the start menu search at the bottom left of your screen.


2: Uninstall "Realtek High Definition Audio", restart PC, you should get "High Definition Audio", which is the default Windows driver.
3: Enable "Developer Settings", by typing "deve" into the start menu search at the bottom left of your screen.


4: Install the "AAF driver", untick everything except for UWP version, and "Both" decoders, after restart disable "Developer Mode".


5: I set digital to "2 Channel, 24bit, 48000Hz", because transcoding does not work currently.




If that does not work, let me know and I will show you how to force install AFF driver.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 18, 2020)

Ferather said:


> @*Mossey49*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are my settings as they currently are set! I have not completed the guides in your post as I think That's what I already had done correctly. Please advise!



Ferather said:


> @*Mossey49*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I find /get the option you have in SS AAF3.png to install AFF driver? Once I uninstall the realtek driver I only have the Samsung driver left, which I have no idea where it came from. My monitor a 65"  TV is the only thing Samsung in my system.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 18, 2020)

Uninstall Realtek driver, and tick "delete driver". Restart PC. Now you should see "High Definition Audio Device" NOT "Realtek High Definition Audio".
You have old driver and old panel. Also make sure you also uninstall any "Realtek" apps from the "Add & Remove" settings panel.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 18, 2020)

Ferather said:


> Uninstall Realtek driver, and tick "delete driver". Restart PC. Now you should see "High Definition Audio Device" NOT "Realtek High Definition Audio". You have old driver and old panel.


Ok I have done that but where do I get the AAF optimus driver you showed earlier? I am back to where I can Play the DTS trailer , has no audio. The Dolby Atmos trailer plays but is only stereo no side channels or Sub/woofer.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 18, 2020)

Yay! You are ready to go: Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod · GitHub, Follow my guide. If you still dont get "AAF DCH Optimus Sound" as the device after install, let me know, its an easy fix.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 18, 2020)

Where is your guide. I have installed Alan's driver previously, that's where I was when, I started following you suggestions, I must have screwed up the installation.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 18, 2020)

Ok now you have Realtek driver and apps uninstalled, also uninstall your current AAF install, so you start fresh (no drivers or apps what so ever, just Windows).
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4417547

If still no "AAF DCH Optimus Sound" as the device after install, let me know, its an easy fix.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 18, 2020)

I am stupid! I believe that now I am installing Alan's AAf driver. Before I do this I know I have many selections to make ! Which are the correct ones.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 18, 2020)

It works, but the same as before. Will not play the DTS file and the Dolby Atmos file plays great and has 5.1 sound.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 18, 2020)

Check these settings, and apply them. Using the 'Photos' app, both DTS and DDL files play as normal for me, even the 7.1 ones.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 18, 2020)

Last SS is what I get when I select the DTS file to be played with Photos

Thanks for all your help! Maybe Alan has a handle on what is happening! I was crossing my fingers hoping for the same kind of results as you got!


----------



## Raven 77 (Dec 18, 2020)

@Alan Finote  I have found your work by chance, and it is very amazing, it returned my shitty laptop back to life, so thank you very much for your amazing work.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 18, 2020)

@*Mossey49*

You're correct, thankfully that's a Windows issue with .mkv files: https://we.tl/R0UtbRZgGU (The Digital Experience - DTS 5.1, 1.536 Kbps, 48 kHz - 1080p AVCHD .m2ts)


With PotPlayer media player, I can transcode all files to DTS or AC3, even the .mkv files get transcoded.


DTS-HD mkv plays as normal with "Photos" app, but not DTS in mkv.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 18, 2020)

msimax said:


> im surprised this passed QC lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alan Finote said:


> In general yes, but it depends on the scenario in which it will be used.



Mainly gaming!


----------



## abrfilho (Dec 18, 2020)

For some reason I'm not able to install Dolby Atmos anymore, before the latest update I was using the version 9066 without the Nahimic Fix, I uninstalled to update and Atmos didn't appear, tried a lot of times and same thing, tried to go back to the version I was using, same thing, can't install Atmos, it appears in the installer, but after reboot there's nothing, what can I do? Is there a way to install it as a standalone app?


----------



## DeeMan (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi everyone, after hours and hours of installing and deleting various Reltek drivers with no avail, I landed here. Though I'm not even sure if this is the right place to fix my issues. 

I'm trying to connect my Sonos beam to my PC via a optical adapter + HDMI cable, which doesn't work. The issue may be related to the Realtek HD Audio Manager and/or the Realtek Audio Console UWP app not being availabe which in turn might be the result of wrong realtek drivers. I have an MSI MAG X570 motherboard, so would your solution work with that? I read something about ASUS ROG and am confused (which is also due to a severe lack of sleep and me not being able to think straight anymore). Off to bed for now, I'd be happy about any input! Cheers


----------



## KingKairo (Dec 19, 2020)

So I believe i just encountered the source of my newly found issues. Apparently after upgrading my Windows 10 home to Pro upon doing so changed my "Do not download drivers and installed programs software option" back to not enabled. : Ergo, I have disabled it and I am about to reinstall the driver suite.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 19, 2020)

DeeMan said:


> Hi everyone, after hours and hours of installing and deleting various Reltek drivers with no avail, I landed here. Though I'm not even sure if this is the right place to fix my issues.
> 
> I'm trying to connect my Sonos beam to my PC via a optical adapter + HDMI cable, which doesn't work. The issue may be related to the Realtek HD Audio Manager and/or the Realtek Audio Console UWP app not being availabe which in turn might be the result of wrong realtek drivers. I have an MSI MAG X570 motherboard, so would your solution work with that? I read something about ASUS ROG and am confused (which is also due to a severe lack of sleep and me not being able to think straight anymore). Off to bed for now, I'd be happy about any input! Cheers


I believe they will work. I got coached through installing these drivers on my AsRock MB and they worked. Same deal Optical and HDMI.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 19, 2020)

@*Mossey49*

On a slightly separate note, is the HDMI you are using coming from your graphics card? I noticed in your screenshots, like my setup, you have two audio devices, one is the Realtek device (Now called "AAF DCH Optimus Sound") and the other in my case is my graphics card ("AMD High Definition Audio Device"). I know you uninstalled the device by mistake, and now it says "High Definition Audio Device".

If it's coming from your graphics card, you should download and install the latest drivers. Here is a screenshot of my AMD audio device 'separate' from my Realtek audio device.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 19, 2020)

Ferather said:


> @*Mossey49*
> 
> On a slightly separate note, is the HDMI you are using coming from your graphics card? I noticed in your screenshots, like my setup, you have two audio devices, one is the Realtek device (Now called "AAF DCH Optimus Sound") and the other in my case is my graphics card ("AMD High Definition Audio Device"). I know you uninstalled the device by mistake, and now it says "High Definition Audio Device".
> 
> ...


Yes the HDMI is coming from the On board graphic card. (MB)
Not 100% sure, except High Definition Audio Device is one of two drivers that shows up on a clean install The other is the Realtek High Definition Audio. And Windows would select by Default "Samsung High Definition Audio Device" so I always assumed High Definition Audio Device was the driver for this device so I deleted the Realtek High Definition Audio before installing" AAF DCH Optimus Sound" driver pkg.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 19, 2020)

Mossey49 said:


> Summary - Still have no sound using HDMI out!
> - I do not have configuration ie: speaker options in windows sound panel or in Realtek Sound console. Configuration option is Not selectable.
> - I can not play a DTS encoded MKV trailer file
> - I have 5.1 audio while playing A Dolby Atmos trailer.
> ...


The AAF driver is not intended for HDMI of the graphics card.

You may install the AAF manually by device manager, but you'll get then problem with updating the (AMD/Nvidia) GPU driver.
But this is no regular way and it's your own responsibility to do so.

***

The v6.0.1.7560 seems to be very old. Don't use it. Old Realtek drivers are old and contain security issues.



Ferather said:


> If it's coming from your graphics card, you should download and install the latest drivers. Here is a screenshot of my AMD audio device 'separate' from my Realtek audio device.


It's simple to re-install this driver.
Go to device manager -> update driver -> select manually source from -> C:\AMD -> OK or [Enter].
If it's Nvidia GPU, then you have to find the folder or subfolder "Nvidia".


----------



## Ferather (Dec 19, 2020)

Indeed


----------



## dexter94 (Dec 20, 2020)

@*Alan Finote*


I have problem with last drivers that with any sound music, movies, games I listen an echo wich wasn't in earlier versions, do you know this issue?


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes I do and I noticed I have a lot more ambient noise, like background shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Does anyone know why my system would choose "Samsung High Definition Audio" as the default audio device on a clean install? Where is this coming from? My audio was always the simplest part of the installation. My HDMI cabling from device to device netted fantastic 7.1 audio. Then with the last 3 editions of Windows I started having Microphone issues. Now audio and webcam. the webcam no longer works and Microsoft drivers for the Logitech device no longer installs. Microsoft does not even look like they are working on any of these issues?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 20, 2020)

@*dexter94*

Disable Sonic Studio features, this happened to me as well.


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 21, 2020)

note to Alan F (AAF)

v1.5.4 of Nahimic3 uwp app from MS store recently released


----------



## zsotiris (Dec 22, 2020)

Can't get it to work... Tried uninstalling the realtek driver and all the programs but they keep reinstalling and after the installation of the mod I cant find the AAF device


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 22, 2020)

zsotiris said:


> Can't get it to work... Tried uninstalling the realtek driver and all the programs but they keep reinstalling and after the installation of the mod I cant find the AAF device


U need to uninstall all the drivers in device manager including Alan's and reboot. It will reinstall Windows drivers, uninstall those drivers and delete them. Then reinstall Alan's and reboot. you ill then see the AAF driver


----------



## emanresu (Dec 22, 2020)

Download Shutup10 and select recommended.
Also, there is a registry tweak to prevent automatic driver updates, do you know it?


----------



## zsotiris (Dec 22, 2020)

Mossey49 said:


> U need to uninstall all the drivers in device manager including Alan's and reboot. It will reinstall Windows drivers, uninstall those drivers and delete them. Then reinstall Alan's and reboot. you ill then see the AAF driver


Yeah... Already did it but it keeps installing and saying realtek high definition audio 



emanresu said:


> Download Shutup10 and select recommended.
> Also, there is a registry tweak to prevent automatic driver updates, do you know it?


I didn't know it... I'll try


----------



## emanresu (Dec 22, 2020)

zsotiris said:


> Yeah... Already did it but it keeps installing and saying realtek high definition audio
> 
> 
> I didn't know it... I'll try











						How to Disable Automatic Driver Updates on Windows 10/11? | Windows OS Hub
					

When you connect a new device to your computer, laptop, or tablet, Windows tries to automatically download and install a corresponding hardware driver. Later, the operating system will automatically update…



					woshub.com


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 22, 2020)

zsotiris said:


> Yeah... Already did it but it keeps installing and saying realtek high definition audio
> 
> 
> I didn't know it... I'll try


Where are the Realtek high definition audio drivers coming from if you uninstall them and delete them in device manager before rebooting?


----------



## emanresu (Dec 22, 2020)

Mossey49 said:


> Where are the Realtek high definition audio drivers coming from if you uninstall them and delete them in device manager before rebooting?


Where did my DTS X Ultra spatial mode go..?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2020)

So I got stereo surround upmix working using Equalizer APO, it even works for Youtube. I allows for direct play, but its best to disable the upmix for full directional playback (power button).
Equalizer APO download | SourceForge.net. Make sure you install the APO as SFX/MFX with the AAF driver, else it wont work properly. See my screenshots below.




Place the config files in the install directory: C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config | Then settings > reset global.

How To: Realtime AC3 / Dolby Digital Encoding for Games | Reaper-X (reaper-x.com)
Files: Virtual Audio Cable, AC3Filter, GraphStudioNext.

If you setup both, use can Equalizer APO to get stereo to surround (using the virtual cable), then graphedit to digital.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 22, 2020)

Ferather said:


> So I got stereo surround upmix working using Equalizer APO, it even works for Youtube. I allows for direct play, but its best to disable the upmix for full directional playback (power button).
> Equalizer APO download | SourceForge.net, Link to config and upmix here. Make sure you install the APO as SFX/MFX, else it wont work properly. See screenshots.
> 
> View attachment 180623View attachment 180624View attachment 180625View attachment 180626
> ...


Very nice. I have DTS 5.1 going, tis' also pretty nice with some surround - but I bet this is way better


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 22, 2020)

Ferather said:


> DDL and analouge speakers may not work together. At this time encoding via DDL/DTS-C is not properly function.
> You could play Dolby or DTS pre-encoded files like DVD, movies or AC3 files, but for games the LIVE-encoding doesn't work.
> 
> Alan Finote means, it could be a bug in the Realtek standard driver, which is the source of his modded drivers.
> ...



Eh? 

Sure it (DDL/DTS-C) works, I use it all the time. The problem is that windows thinks it's stereo output so games tend to fall back to stereo sound. If the game has an option to use "surround" audio, then it'll work fine or at least it works on the games I've tried that have the stereo/surround switch.  

It won't work on the latest drivers, yes true. 

As for 0.5 second lag, that's a software encoding problem, it works fine on the realtek chip. I've got old Xonar soundcard that looks like 5.1 (or 7.1 or whatever) setup to windows so games will happily generate multi-channel audio that gets encoded on-the-fly. 

So the one component we're missing is speaker configuration setting in the Realtek control panel. It'd be actually probably pretty easy for Realtek to do since they already do it for analog outputs. Not so much for a separate piece of software.. You could do it in older windows versions but they changed how the system works, so no such luck these days.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 22, 2020)

Barleyman said:


> Eh?
> 
> Sure it (DDL/DTS-C) works, I use it all the time. The problem is that windows thinks it's stereo output so games tend to fall back to stereo sound. If the game has an option to use "surround" audio, then it'll work fine or at least it works on the games I've tried that have the stereo/surround switch.
> 
> ...



I presume you use SPDIF/Optical for output?

There are both DTS and DTS Interactive and DTS Interactive 5.1 drivers I've seen


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2020)

@*Barleyman*

The stereo expand and multichannel features with the provided apps don't seem to work for me. So I ended up with 2 of 6 speakers in use when stereo is played.
I updated my post with newer config files, I balanced the speaker gains. You can adjust the stereo gains to suit your setup.

Now I can open my browser and play Youtube and get stereo to all 6 speakers.


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 22, 2020)

Ferather said:


> @*Barleyman*
> 
> The stereo expand and multichannel features with the provided apps don't seem to work for me. So I ended up with 2 of 6 speakers in use when stereo is played.
> I updated my post with newer config files, I balanced the speaker gains. You can adjust the stereo gains to suit your setup.
> ...



I'm not trying to do any kind of stereo expansion, I don't really see the point.. I'm just trying to get games to output surround audio over S/PDIF. On some games it works as I said, also if you make media player output pcm audio it gets encoded properly to 5.1 setup.



emanresu said:


> I presume you use SPDIF/Optical for output?
> 
> There are both DTS and DTS Interactive and DTS Interactive 5.1 drivers I've seen



Yeah, Soundblaster X-Fi can do that as well. If there's a Realtek driver with that feature, I've missed it. Actually it should exist since we've got DDL in the driver/codec and it's not much use if Windows thinks the device is stereo!

Perhaps some tweak in the pile of driver tool options would change the speaker configuration..


----------



## repli (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi, tried latest DCH modded drivers package and realized it worked well with EITHER S/PDIF optical digital poutput used OR 5.1 analog output, one of them wired up to my onboard Realtek HD audio ports at a time. However, after wiring up BOTH options simultaneously (5.1 analog + S/DPIF optical), the Sonic 3 utility keeps crashing. I reinstalled the DCH package with Nahimic option, and now it seems to run fine. Only Realtek Audio Console sometimes doesn't load completely but freezes on its (light blue) launch screen... any ideas?


----------



## emanresu (Dec 22, 2020)

Barleyman said:


> I'm not trying to do any kind of stereo expansion, I don't really see the point.. I'm just trying to get games to output surround audio over S/PDIF. On some games it works as I said, also if you make media player output pcm audio it gets encoded properly to 5.1 setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll send you a working DDL/DTS 5.1 2moz


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 23, 2020)

emanresu said:


> I'll send you a working DDL/DTS 5.1 2moz



Something that windows actually thinks is a 5.1 speaker setup? Well now. DTS encoding already works fine for me already but only if the gamer/program allows you to configure output channel count. There's 1000+ settings in the realtek audio device tweak, I wouldn't be surprised to find 5.1 option there somewhere but they're not in any kind of order..


----------



## emanresu (Dec 23, 2020)

Barleyman said:


> Something that windows actually thinks is a 5.1 speaker setup? Well now. DTS encoding already works fine for me already but only if the gamer/program allows you to configure output channel count. There's 1000+ settings in the realtek audio device tweak, I wouldn't be surprised to find 5.1 option there somewhere but they're not in any kind of order..


 Does it say DTS or DTS interactive 5.1 as your output?



Barleyman said:


> Something that windows actually thinks is a 5.1 speaker setup? Well now. DTS encoding already works fine for me already but only if the gamer/program allows you to configure output channel count. There's 1000+ settings in the realtek audio device tweak, I wouldn't be surprised to find 5.1 option there somewhere but they're not in any kind of order..



Would this work for you?








						ALL VS Realtek.HD.Audio.Drivers.6.0.1.8166
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 23, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Does it say DTS or DTS interactive 5.1 as your output?
> 
> Would this work for you?
> 
> ...



Yes, it's DTS 5.1 output, that works. But I can't configure the speakers, it's grayed out. I've actually been thinking of buying second hand X-fi 5.1 or maybe Soundblaster Z, that'll definitely do it.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 23, 2020)

Barleyman said:


> Yes, it's DTS 5.1 output, that works. But I can't configure the speakers, it's grayed out. I've actually been thinking of buying second hand X-fi 5.1 or maybe Soundblaster Z, that'll definitely do it.



If you:
1) try @H4cziLLa 's tweak of entering numbers in Realtek Utility Tool?
2) Install a modded SoundBlaster MB for Realtek?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 23, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9075.1
NEW UPDATE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 23, 2020)

Ferather said:


> So I got stereo surround upmix working using Equalizer APO, it even works for Youtube.





Ferather said:


> The stereo expand and multichannel features with the provided apps don't seem to work for me. So I ended up with 2 of 6 speakers in use when stereo is played.


I use AAF driver v6.0.9071.1 and it contains Dolby Digital ProLogic IIx / Home Theater.
It works ootb with upmixing from 2.0 to 5.1 on SPDIF and analogue 2.0 to 5.1/7.1 just fine.
With it, there's not a must to use an old Realtek driver v6.0.81xx.
It's your choice.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 24, 2020)

Excellent, now everything is working using Equaliser APO. I now have stereo upmixing, speaker balancing, and multichannel digital (using the selected method, DDL or DTS).
I only needed one app to make everything work, the app also uses the native Windows audio service, which means it always runs as a background process.

----

Install AAF DCH driver: 6.0.9075.1 (lastest), then download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free). Now download my 'E-APO AAF DCH.zip' file in the attachments below.
I have renamed my device outputs to 'Speakers' and 'Digital', and input to 'Microphone' and 'Stereo Mixer' for better reading and identification.



Install Equaliser APO, when installing you will be asked which APO method to use, make sure you select 'SFX/MFX' with your AFF drivers, then restart PC.



Unzip my package, then cut and move the config .txt files to your Equaliser APO config directory: C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\Config.
Now open Equaliser APO, and select your outputs, in my case that's 'Speakers' and 'Digital' as I renamed them earlier.



Now you have upmixing on both analogue and digital. Digital will use your selected method, DDL or DTS.
Disable the 'upmixer' option in Equaliser APO, if pure direct is needed (still works when on).



Update: Graphic EQ removed, Feel free to make your own configs.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi @Alan Finote i have a problem with Nahimic


----------



## sylva1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Alan,

All good and well, but I can't seem to get post #1163. I can go as far as page-47#post-3392213. If I attach post #1163 I get an error "site not found". I search post #1163 and come up with nothing. What am I doing wrong? None of my computers are not online. I use only laptops for online search and software. One of my computers has an MSI x570 + AMD x3600 board. Will your mod work or it's only for a Sound Blaster sound chip? Is your mod for Internet streaming  only or it'd be good for DVDs and other media off line? Maybe the latter part of my inquiry has already been discussed. Most important is the mod issue.

Thanks, John.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 24, 2020)

@*sylva1*

This post #1163? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4207693


----------



## Yo Mismo (Dec 24, 2020)

Dear community.
First, thanks a lot for the drivers. I can't imagine how much work does it suppose for Alan and all.
I have two Win 10 computers with different realtek audio chipsets and I have installed in both the same last Alan's driver v6.0.1.8960.
On one computer, I have the Dolby tabs on "Digital S/PDIF Out" menu. However, in the second computer it doesn't appear, although I can select the "DTS 5.1" format menu option on the "Advance Options" tab. Is this behaviour normal?
On the other hand, I was trying to elevate the stereo output to a 5.1 output according to Emanresu posts. However, after installing "Equializer APO" application from GitHub I cannot launch it in none of the computers. I have installed last version 1.2.1 and previous 1.2.0 and they do not launch any image at all. They simply don't work. Any advice?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 24, 2020)

Sonyboi said:


> i have a problem with Nahimic


Try deleting all nahimic stuff like discribed here (make registry entry backups before deleting keys for safety).
Good luck!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it (I do). I've updated my Equalizer APO config files.









						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

note to Alan F (AAF)  v1.5.4 of Nahimic3 uwp app from MS store recently released




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The 'upmixer' option now fully supports direct, so no need to turn it off.
Added loudness correction to the 'upmixer' option.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Dec 25, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Try deleting all nahimic stuff like discribed here (make registry entry backups before deleting keys for safety).
> Good luck!


Yes, I always do, but the same, but all other like Sonic Studio 3, Dolby etc.  everything else works without a problem.


----------



## pipes (Dec 25, 2020)

mery christmas to all...
i have a problem with instalaltion.
see pic for understand i can't install until no uninstall


----------



## emanresu (Dec 25, 2020)

pipes said:


> mery christmas to all...
> i have a problem with instalaltion.
> see pic for understand i can't install until no uninstall



Merry XMAS pipes, try REVO Uninstaller Portable, and then there's the old Driver Sweeper


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 25, 2020)

@pipes
... or have a look here.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 25, 2020)

@*pipes*

If the above doesn't work, I've always used Device Remover (also has the option to show only disconnected devices) and CCleaner. Else try the following:
Type, %appdata%, into Windows search, and either left click the right side panel (C:\Users\****) or press enter and change the directory.


----------



## Yo Mismo (Dec 25, 2020)

After installing new AAF DCH 6.0.9075, the "analog SPK Out" device appears "Not Connected". I have an optical SPDIF connected with EqualizerAPO but I miss the THX app, which cannot connect to the SPK device. Any clue in how to fake the SPK to be connected?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 25, 2020)

You have analogue speakers connected? If yes, can you take a screenshot of your "Analogue SPK Out", thanks.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 25, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> In general yes, but it depends on the scenario in which it will be used.




Using right now, the Sonic studio 3, that comes with the board I guess. The noise suppression is quite bad vs my soundblaster Z or nVidia Broadcast (but this one is using vram so I uninstalled it).

Is the modded driver an improvement?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 25, 2020)

For me 'Sonic Studio 3' caused problems like echo and so on. The loudness equalizer I get in the 'Gigabyte Realtek Panel' is amazing, but I have stopped using it now I'm using 'E-APO'.
It seems Alan has to keep putting working into getting those apps to work properly, for me this is less important than the drivers working (currently working 100%).

Technically you can make your own profiles using E-APO, and the Graphic EQ options, saving each profile independently, and using 'Include' to change profile.

----

@*Alan Finote*

I noticed the APO driver is very out of date, your AAF installs '11.0.6000.591', latest is '11.0.6000.8xx', everything else is up to date.
If I install older Gigabyte driver with APO .8xx, E-APO works as 'LFX/GFX', with older AFF I have to use 'SFX/MFX'.



Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA/UAD) | Attachment from Gigabyte 9075 (to be modded by Alan).


----------



## Yo Mismo (Dec 25, 2020)

Ferather said:


> You have analogue speakers connected? If yes, can you take a screenshot of your "Analogue SPK Out", thanks.


No, I don't have any speaker connected. I have a SPDIF 5.1 seakers sustem. However,I need that device to be "connected" in order to have the Equalizer APO working.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 25, 2020)

Either set E-APO to SPDIF directly, or set the system to SPDIF as primary. The 'upmixer' still works as normal as long as you have selected 'DDL' or 'DTS'.



In my case it installs two digital outputs, one is internal and I did not install the APO for it (also disabled).
Check you installed the correct one, and try again if it does not work.

----

E-APO with all options on, 5x audio apps:


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 25, 2020)

@Ferather @Alan Finote
Here is also a new (unofficial) Realtek HA Audio driver v6.0.9075.1:








						Release 6.0.9075.1 · pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic
					

Partial WHQL notice Due to Realtek not providing regular updates to HDXRTU.CAT, HDXRT.inf, HDXRTSST.inf and HDX_GenericExt_RTK.inf, it wasn't possible to make a Realtek UAD Generic package for old ...




					github.com
				




Source:








						[DRIVERS] Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs (HDA/UAD)
					

I've got Sonic Studio on this ASUS, any clue why it's a pain and won't let me install a new Realtek without complaining




					www.station-drivers.com


----------



## KingKairo (Dec 26, 2020)

hey guys is this supposed to show microcsoft?


http://imgur.com/OAwjh99


or this.


http://imgur.com/a/E1EhrVz


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 26, 2020)

The driver was installed only partly.

Maybe cleaning & re-install driver could help:


Tanzmusikus said:


> have a look here.


----------



## Yo Mismo (Dec 26, 2020)

Ferather said:


> Either set E-APO to SPDIF directly, or set the system to SPDIF as primary. The 'upmixer' still works as normal as long as you have selected 'DDL' or 'DTS'.
> 
> View attachment 181048View attachment 181049View attachment 181050
> 
> ...


It definitively worked in that way! Thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 27, 2020)

No problem, Alan did most of the work, I just investigated and sent feedback, he fixed the 'PCM' to digital transcoding, which means even analogue 5.1 and 7.1 is sent to digital and transcoded (converted) to either 5.1-7.1 'DDL' or 'DTS'. My upmixer simply redirects 2 channel stereo into the extra channels for 5.1 and 7.1, by default the system and drivers will send 'PCM' to digital to be transcoded.

Stereo output (for example most mp3's, Youtube, and so on), will lack a matrix for 5.1 and 7.1, so without upmixing (re-direction) you will only get 2 speakers.
You dont need my upmixer to play analogue and/or digital multichannel (5.1-7.1) over digital, only stereo.

----

Feel free to tune my config files, they are intended to be generic overall, and can be optimized on a per card (per chip) basis.
Modify the 'Loudness correction' option to suit your speakers and ears, as well as the 'Balance' options.



----

The Digital Theater - Home Theater Resources


----------



## lightzout (Dec 27, 2020)

Once again I tried Soundblaster720 and its awesome, until I reboot. How do I make this wor? How does KGA run? I wish this worked now all my audio is totally hosed.


----------



## slf88 (Dec 27, 2020)

msi x570

No option for bass management, any idea on how to get it?

my friend has this option, we have razer 7.1 headsets and he gets nice bass
what setting decides if the option should be enabled or not in the realtek tweak app? and how do i enable it ?


----------



## mihailstefano (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi, I just found about your driver, but I have a problem. I want to retask my front panel case jacks, but I can't do that, since no pop-up appears, even if I uncheck "Disable front panel jack detection".

What can I do?

My board is an Asus Z87M-Pro4 with Realtek ALC892 connector, and I don't get any pop-up when I am connecting any cables into the audio jacks.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 28, 2020)

@*slf88*

Its part of my Gigabyte Azalia. If you are using Equalizer APO you can add, and even tweak this feature (see below).
Without that option, and loudness EQ at '-24', I get deep crisp bass, and full range on my speakers.



Speakers will only play based on their response range (see here).

----

@*mihailstefano*

Open your Realtek panel, at the bottom left is settings, in there I find re-tasking.


----------



## Kylek29 (Dec 29, 2020)

Saw a few others with similar setups that had issues when I searched so I  figured I'd post how I got mine working ("good enough") as it may help someone else. But first, most excellent driver pack! My sound setup has never been this clear.

My Setup:
OS: Windows 10 20H2
Mobo: MSI X570 Gaming Plus w/ Ryzen 3600
Audio Chipset: Realtek ALC1220
Audio Connection: Both Digital Optical and 5.1ch Analog are connected to a Yamaha receiver (so I can cover any audio-out scenario). Ideally, the less I have to switch modes, the better.

My initial issues were vast. I could not get Nahimic to work (other driver packs did, but had surround issues with the rear speakers). It would install and launch, but didn't seem like it would do anything. Sonic Sound 3 would crash and output didn't seem right. Had a few other random issues. I did have a prior driver-pack installed, so I decided to start fresh.

Be sure to uninstall all old drivers, including any copies of programs that may not have cleared (check UWP/WinStore apps and Add/Remove). I had residual files from various drivers and THX stuff still installed.
I cleared what I could via Add/Remove and UWP/WinStore, but for the items that couldn't be uninstalled I used the free ZSoft Uninstaller Portable: https://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/zsoft_uninstaller_portable  --> For me it was a matter of searching for "THX" and clearing the two programs that remained.

Restart the PC (do not shutdown and start if you have Fastboot enabled, as in the latest versions of Windows 10 this is akin to a hibernation).
Run the downloaded driverpack .exe as Administrator (may not be necessary, but I did so anyways).
Verify that "Install apps from any source, including loose files" is turned on (you can always turn it off right after -> recommended, for security).
Used the settings found below (after trying a mix of them, this led to best results).
Restart the PC after install is completed.
Side Note: When running Sonic Studio 3 and switching to Advanced mode, the program will seemingly just close (no message). Relaunching it instantly closes it again. I found that if you just wait a minute and relaunch, it'll come up and work fine.
Another note if you only get 3.1 output via digital: Go into to the advanced properties for the Digital output and disable "enable audio enhancements" .. that allowed actual 5.1 audio. I believe this has the side-effect of disabling certain audio features (Bass Boost, Voice Clarity, etc.). So may want to toggle it depending on what you're doing.
See note below the Options box ...
After all of this, the digital tab of the Realtek Audio Console (Universal / UWP) displayed the option to push 5.1 Dolby Live or 5.1 Interactive .. both worked and the receiver displayed the proper feed on the LCD. Something it has never done before.  I don't believe upmix-to-5.1 is working, but whatever, I don't really need it.


```
Options:
-------------------------------------------------------------
Realtek Control Panel:
-> Select Realtek Audio Console (Universal) w/ Both Decoders

CreativeLabs:
-> Install THX TruStudio Pro (this one works when running in Analog Speaker mode)

Dolby:
-> Install Dolby Atmos

A-Volute:
-> Sonic Studio 3

ASIO:
-> Install Realtek ASIO
```

Issues - 12/29/2020:

After more testing today, I did notice that in digital mode, with the receiver showing the proper DTS mix the surround sound is mapping the rear channel to the front left/right.  This will likely still work my use case, but worth noting. I was able to properly remap these channels in Analog mode and get that functioning for the most part (5.1 works in the speaker test), although it does come back with certain audio mixes.  Not sure it's worth my time troubleshooting, I tend to game with headsets and that's the only time I switch to a surround config.


----------



## Scoty (Dec 29, 2020)

I have a MSI x570 Unify with a Realtek 1220 Audio Chip. The MSI have Nahamic but i dont like this. Is there any working Dolby Mod which work on my Board?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 29, 2020)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9079.1
A-VOLUTE NAHIMIC 3 EXTENSION UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Barleyman (Dec 29, 2020)

Ferather said:


> No problem, Alan did most of the work, I just investigated and sent feedback, he fixed the 'PCM' to digital transcoding, which means even analogue 5.1 and 7.1 is sent to digital and transcoded (converted) to either 5.1-7.1 'DDL' or 'DTS'. My upmixer simply redirects 2 channel stereo into the extra channels for 5.1 and 7.1, by default the system and drivers will send 'PCM' to digital to be transcoded.
> ----



That's the rub, optical S/PDIF looks like stereo to windows so unless the program allows you to explicitly set output channels, you're stuck with stereo.

It doesn't seem that the equalizer allows you to copy from one device to other, it'd be ideal if you could copy from Analog 5.1 out to S/PDIF out but no such thing.

For what it's worth, internally it's all digital, either PCM or DD/DTS, there is no "analogue 5.1" or 7.1. Analogue output gets PCM fed in and the DAC converts it to analogue at output. Quite often rather badly on integrated audio, on work laptop you'll hear scrolling web pages as scratchy noises etc.. I bought a cheap Xonar U3 USB dongle to listen to music on a work laptop..


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 29, 2020)

Scoty said:


> The MSI have Nahamic but i dont like this. Is there any working Dolby Mod which work on my Board?


Maybe this.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 29, 2020)

*@Barleyman*

For me all analogue multichannel is converted on the fly to DDL-DTS, enable digital as default, then checkout this site, turn off E-APO 'upmixer':
AAC Multichannel Playback Test (fraunhofer.de), Play also the multichannel wave file (analogue) using Edge browser.

Various web browsers wont support multichannel playback, so download them if needed.

----

I also recently removed my 'Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro' PCIE card, which also has DDL-DTS, DTS connect and stereo upscale options.
Realtek AAF driver + E-APO = superior, the Creative upscale only worked on some apps, and used a fair amount of CPU.

The E-APO 'upmixer' option works, always, and uses about 0.1% CPU average, and it's a higher quality.


----------



## Scoty (Dec 30, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Maybe this.



I have install but not work.


----------



## lightzout (Dec 30, 2020)

mihailstefano said:


> Hi, I just found about your driver, but I have a problem. I want to retask my front panel case jacks, but I can't do that, since no pop-up appears, even if I uncheck "Disable front panel jack detection".
> 
> What can I do?
> 
> My board is an Asus Z87M-Pro4 with Realtek ALC892 connector, and I don't get any pop-up when I am connecting any cables into the audio jacks.


Try enabling that should allow you to retask, also choose allow other option for separate input. I have the 892 as well. The problems I have all come from windows 10 particularly how it wants to install hdmi drivers from radeon or the monitor I have.


Oh btw I am back to vanilla drivers and things are better but it got really bad. Any instruction on how to make the KGA work for me appreciated.


----------



## mihailstefano (Dec 30, 2020)

Ferather said:


> @*mihailstefano*
> 
> Open your Realtek panel, at the bottom left is settings, in there I find re-tasking.





http://imgur.com/a/tq30lgw


This is what i got.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 30, 2020)

Try this: How to remap / retasking Realtek onboard jacks / ports | Reaper-X (reaper-x.com)

----

I've updated E-APO config files, see install post here, files below. Adjust 'balance' to suit.
Upmixer sound test: www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ1L1org4qo


----------



## d31ma (Dec 31, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9079.1*


Alan, do you have any support list for your mod? Because on REALTEK/ALC1200-VD1 I can install it, but it will not working.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 31, 2020)

d31ma said:


> Alan, do you have any support list for your mod? Because on REALTEK/ALC1200-VD1 I can install it, but it will not working.



Do you mean the device shows as 'AAF DCH' and does not work, or does not show, and instead either 'Realtek Audio' or 'Microsoft Audio'? If you dont have AFF but installed it, try the following:
Open 'Device manager', right click the soundcard, and select 'Update driver' > Browse computer > Let me pick > Untick Show compatible hardware > Alan Finotty > AAF DCH.

You can download 'Realtek Audio Control' from here if it did not install, 'Sonic Studio 3' here, and 'Nahimic' here. The last two will NOT be modded.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 31, 2020)

Does Alan's driver only support Spdif? I tried another clean install of Win 10 20H2 and I guess because I had Alan's driver installed on my system before I started Windows installation. Windows installed it own SPdif driver in the clean install, and the Samsung High Definition Audio Driver which it selects by default. Note: I disconnected the spdif cable during the Win 10 install.  With the Samsung driver as default . It still only works in stereo. In the Windows Sound Control Panel I can select 7.1 Audio but when I do a test I only have the front L&R speakers. If I select the spdif sound device drivers I get no audio trough HDMI at all and when SPdif is connected I get 5.1 audio playing the Dolby Atmos Trailer and the DTS trailer will not play. I would like to get HDMI working again, but have no idea how!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 31, 2020)

You can use 'Equalizer APO' (see signature) to fix that problem, the only difference will be analogue multichannel to digital multichannel transcoding, although the HDMI card might support it anyway.
If you follow my guide, and latest config files, select 'HDMI' instead of 'Speakers' in my guide, and see if that works, it should do as long as the drivers are good.


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 31, 2020)

Ferather said:


> You can use 'Equalizer APO' (see above) to fix that problem, the only difference will be analogue multichannel to digital multichannel transcoding, although the HDMI card might support it anyway.
> If you follow my guide, and latest config files, select 'HDMI' instead of 'Speakers' in my guide, and see if that works, it should do as long as the drivers are good.


I followed your link above to the Realtek Audio Control. I get an error and can not install it!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 31, 2020)

Mossey49 said:


> I followed your link above to the Realtek Audio Control. I get an error and can not install it!


Check that the "*Realtek Audio Universal Service*" service is running. Open the CMD, type "*sc query RtkAudioUniversalService*" and check the service status: *4 RUNNING* or *1 STOPPED*


----------



## Mossey49 (Dec 31, 2020)

Not running"

It's running but I still get an error when I try to install the Realtek Audio Console App from the Play store My driver is not the same as Ferather has show above SS will show what I have now

It's running but I still get an error when I try to install the Realtek Audio Console App from the Play store My driver is not the same as Ferather has show above SS will show what I have now


Mossey49 said:


> Not running"
> 
> It's running but I still get an error when I try to install the Realtek Audio Console App from the Play store My driver is not the same as Ferather has show above SS will show what I have now


----------



## Ferather (Dec 31, 2020)

Your HDMI (Samsung) is a separate device, not part of the Realtek chip by the look and sounds of it.


----------



## FalconX (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi, I've just registered at this forum to test out this promising AudioMod.
I have an old Realtek ALC292 chip in my Dell laptop, I guess this won't work with this AudioMod or am I just doing something wrong or missing the correct driver?
I have installed the package with the basic settings.

Realtek Audio Console says "can't connect RPC service", Sonic Studio 3 says "the current system is not supported... NOPKEY", THX TruStudio Pro also doesn't work.
And I don't know what to set in Realtek Audio Device Tweak - have not changed anything there.

... and happy new year!


----------



## Mossey49 (Jan 1, 2021)

I am missing something probably small but I think it is causing my issues. I have another PC with Asrock Z170Extreme7+ MB with Realtek AC1150 Audio. I installed Alans driver package, then the Realtek Audio console from MS store and this is what I get SS attached. I don't get anything like this on my HTPC(Asrock Z77 Pr4-M Realtek AC892) system. The only difference is of coarse I have a HDMI cable out from my HTPC to my Yamaha RX-V861 receiver. Then HDMI from the Yamaha to a Samsung 4K TV. Windows always installs and selects a Samsung High Definition Audio driver. That only works in Stereo even though I can select 7.1 audio in the configure/properties. On a clean install my Monitor(4k TV) is detected as Generic and the scaling is way off. It over scales by 30% and when I adjust it, the resolution drops from 1920by1080 to 1440 by 740. Can this be part of the issue? When I install Alan's driver on the HTPC I only get the Digital SPdif Output(AAF DCH Optimus Sound Driver as a choice. I tried manually installing the other Analogue Driver maually as per Ferather guide above but could not find where the driver resided in my Windows installation. The Realtek Audio Console will not install from MS Store, even though the service is running. *sc query RtkAudioUniversalService (4 Running)*


----------



## FalconX (Jan 1, 2021)

Update (see 2 posts above): I've disabled the driver signification in Windows 10. Now the programs are working, but zero effect.
If I change the equalizer in Dolby Atmos or change anything in Sonic Studio 3 nothing changed in the sound. Only Realtek Audio Console works.

Update:
This one works!








						The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10
					

Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,  There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Ferather (Jan 1, 2021)

Mossey49 said:


> I am missing something probably small but I think it is causing my issues. I have another PC with Asrock Z170Extreme7+ MB with Realtek AC1150 Audio. I installed Alans driver package, then the Realtek Audio console from MS store and this is what I get SS attached. I don't get anything like this on my HTPC(Asrock Z77 Pr4-M Realtek AC892) system. The only difference is of coarse I have a HDMI cable out from my HTPC to my Yamaha RX-V861 receiver. Then HDMI from the Yamaha to a Samsung 4K TV. Windows always installs and selects a Samsung High Definition Audio driver. That only works in Stereo even though I can select 7.1 audio in the configure/properties. On a clean install my Monitor(4k TV) is detected as Generic and the scaling is way off. It over scales by 30% and when I adjust it, the resolution drops from 1920by1080 to 1440 by 740. Can this be part of the issue? When I install Alan's driver on the HTPC I only get the Digital SPdif Output(AAF DCH Optimus Sound Driver as a choice. I tried manually installing the other Analogue Driver maually as per Ferather guide above but could not find where the driver resided in my Windows installation. The Realtek Audio Console will not install from MS Store, even though the service is running. *sc query RtkAudioUniversalService (4 Running)*


Ok, follow this guide, where I select 'Speakers' you select 'Samsung High Definition Audio', first use 'LFX/GFX'. Instead of 'Digital' you select 'Digital S/PDIF Output' and 'SFX/MFX'.


----------



## pipes (Jan 1, 2021)

i installed the latest version without problems, i chose soundblaster 720 ° but when i open it cannot detect the audio device


----------



## Mossey49 (Jan 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok, follow this guide, where I select 'Speakers' you select 'Samsung High Definition Audio', first use 'LFX/GFX'. Instead of 'Digital' you select 'Digital S/PDIF Output' and 'SFX/MFX'.
> 
> View attachment 181899View attachment 181900


Ok I am going to give this a try! "Will this give me HDMI audio or do will I still be using S/PDIf optical cable for the sound.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 1, 2021)

Hopefully it will work on both, but it will definitely work on AAF S/PDIF, you will get 5.1 or 7.1 when stereo is played.


----------



## Barleyman (Jan 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> *@Barleyman*
> 
> For me all analogue multichannel is converted on the fly to DDL-DTS, enable digital as default, then checkout this site, turn off E-APO 'upmixer':
> AAC Multichannel Playback Test (fraunhofer.de), Play also the multichannel wave file (analogue) using Edge browser.
> ...



Yes, that works fine, since you can define in MPC-HC or rather in the LAV filter it uses that you want to output 5.1 audio, whatever the S/PDIF optical output says it is.

If you don't have anything connected to the analogue outputs, then you won't see analogue outputs as an option. I guess if I DID wire the three stereo wires, I might be able to redirect the "speaker" output to S/PDIF. But I'm holding out for someone selling me the Creative pro 5.1 USB plug. So far people have been "Sorry, I don't have time for mail, pick up only mate", but someone somewhere must still know their way around Royal Mail..

By the way, my PCI (not PCIe) Xonar card DDL/DTS works perfectly in every app, perhaps Xonar has better drivers? You can explicitly define how many channels you want it to present to windows and a separate setting what you want to mix it to. Making windows think you've got 7.1 system and mixing it to stereo channels is no problem at all. Mostly useful for headphones of course.


----------



## Mossey49 (Jan 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok, follow this guide, where I select 'Speakers' you select 'Samsung High Definition Audio', first use 'LFX/GFX'. Instead of 'Digital' you select 'Digital S/PDIF Output' and 'SFX/MFX'.
> 
> View attachment 181899View attachment 181900


I followed the guide but in SS 1 I have only have four choices I selected Samsung, but I don't get any of the options you are showing in SS2. So I just finished the install. Then I copied your configuration text file contents and pasted in the APO configuration.  But when I run the program I got errors in each area of the equalizer. I give up this evening. Until tomorrow. I still only have 5.1 audio, and only when spdif is connected. Dts does not work.
I noticed in Alan's driver pkg, that there in no support for AsRock. In addition in sound control panel properties mine always shows as HDMI not plugged in, and yet with the Samsung HD audio selected I do get stereo through HDMI but no 7.1.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 2, 2021)

Mossey49 said:


> I followed the guide but in SS 1 I have only have four choices I selected Samsung, but I don't get any of the options you are showing in SS2. So I just finished the install. Then I copied your configuration text file contents and pasted in the APO configuration.  But when I run the program I got errors in each area of the equalizer. I give up this evening. Until tomorrow. I still only have 5.1 audio, and only when spdif is connected. Dts does not work.
> I noticed in Alan's driver pkg, that there in no support for AsRock. In addition in sound control panel properties mine always shows as HDMI not plugged in, and yet with the Samsung HD audio selected I do get stereo through HDMI but no 7.1.


Both the ASRock boards you listed are using intel as the GPU and HDMI, latest Intel DCH drivers here or the normal one here. I also sent you a personal message.


----------



## Mossey49 (Jan 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Both the ASRock boards you listed are using intel as the GPU and HDMI, latest Intel DCH drivers here or the normal one here. I also sent you a personal message.


I am going to use the normal one as my CPU is listed in supported CPU's. I did note Asrock is not supported!
I cleaned out all previous drivers except the Samsung HD Audio. Disconnected SPdif cable. I then installed the latest Driver for my MB from the Asrock WS. I pointed to the Samsung driver from 4 different spots that was showing Realtek HD Audio Device. Configured the Samsung Drivers to 7.1 and I got 7.0 when tested No sub woofer. I then played the Dolby Atmos trailer and I have 7.1 audio with booming bass. The DTS trailer would not play. So I download one from another site and it plays fine. So it would seem everything is now working as it should.
Thanks Alan and Ferather for sticking with me and helping me get this going. I do understand a lot more now than before.


----------



## pipes (Jan 2, 2021)

pipes said:


> i installed the latest version without problems, i chose soundblaster 720 ° but when i open it cannot detect the audio device


up


----------



## lightzout (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah I can only get Soundblaster to work until reboot.  Such a bummer its amazing how well you can hear people coming towards you in Battlefield 5.


----------



## mcswizzle (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for these drivers! They're the only ones I've been able to find that have true and functional 5.1 surround sound over TOSLINK/Optical that is reliable. I had an issue this summer with audio streams not resuming quickly, but it seems the latest release works perfectly fine.

For reference, I have a ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING motherboard.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 3, 2021)

These drivers are an improvement to Creative X-Fi, Alan did really well to get 'on-the-fly' transcoding without copying analogue from 'Speakers', and with options for both DDL-DTS.
I still don't like any of the stereo upmixers in the apps, they either don't work or sound like expand (which always sounds rubbish, terrible in quality).

Note to Alan: Last time I checked (removed Realtek Panel app), the 'DTS connect' (stereo to 5.1-7.1) doesn't work.
Personally I don't care since E-APO is doing a better job than any other upmixer I have tried.


----------



## lightzout (Jan 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Excellent, now everything is working using Equaliser APO. I now have stereo upmixing, speaker balancing, and multichannel digital (using the selected method, DDL or DTS).
> I only needed one app to make everything work, the app also uses the native Windows audio service, which means it always runs as a background process.
> 
> ----
> ...


Maybe you should start your own thread so people aren't confusing your work with Alan's here.


----------



## Dixevil (Jan 4, 2021)

sadly this driver makes my sound shutter when switching apps or browser tabs


----------



## Ferather (Jan 4, 2021)

lightzout said:


> Maybe you should start your own thread so people aren't confusing your work with Alan's here.


Yes I did that the other day, its in my signature. Last config update is final, since you tweak what you need your self (examples: more rear, more bass, so on).


----------



## Diarmud (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello, i have a question about the drivers, sonic studio 3 sometimes works and sometimes doesnt ( usually after a while of it running normally ), in my audio devices under spatial sound i dont see dolby atmos or dts options and under hz i dont see dolby or dts options ( like there are on s/pdif ).


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 4, 2021)

Diarmud said:


> i dont see dolby or dts options ( like there are on s/pdif ).


Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive decoders are supported on S/PDIF only.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 4, 2021)

DTS connect shows in the panel for both analogue and digital, not that it works on either.


----------



## Diarmud (Jan 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS connect shows in the panel for both analogue and digital, not that it works on either.


Yes that did show in the panel, but not in the spatial sound options. Also i just reinstalled the drivers again and i have problema with nahimic. Mobo b450m steel legend alc897/892 chipset.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 4, 2021)

Are you trying to get stereo (2 channel) over 5.1 or 7.1? Else it should already be playing multichannel for 5.1 and 7.1 audio tracks.


----------



## Diarmud (Jan 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Are you trying to get stereo (2 channel) over 5.1 or 7.1? Else it should already be playing multichannel for 5.1 and 7.1 audio tracks.


Could you PM me over discord or some other service?



Alan Finotty said:


> Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive decoders are supported on S/PDIF only.


Sorry for bothering you but my nahimic app is on 1.5.2.0, can't seem to get it working, it just shows this - ALC892/897 chipset.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jan 5, 2021)

lightzout said:


> Yeah I can only get Soundblaster to work until reboot.


Disable "Fastboot" in Windows 10 energy options -> "What to do on push the power button" ... and in UEFI boot options.
Restart PC ... & try again.


----------



## Diarmud (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello, nahimic started working after installing the AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1, still AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9079.1 the nahimic just cant seem to work with this one...


----------



## d31ma (Jan 5, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*


Do you have any instructions about how it can be installed?
For example on Realtek 1220 I can not use this mod.




I removed my drivers, installed AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9079.1 (Signed) and rebooted.
After that I do not have my realtek audio devices in Sound panel, Realtek console jas infinity loading et.


----------



## DarknessStorm (Jan 6, 2021)

Tanzmusikus said:


> You don't need Realtek Audio Device Tweak tool, if the installation was correct.
> The tool is only for some bug fixing or to (de)activate some special options/features.
> The driver v6.0.9071.1 should work oob.
> 
> ...


ok. i just tried to reinstall/install again with options you mentioned (choosed UAD panel) and... got nothing. Because there're UWP even in theese options.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 6, 2021)

d31ma said:


> Do you have any instructions about how it can be installed?
> For example on Realtek 1220 I can not use this mod.


Can you post a screenshot of your 'device manager' (see below), it looks like you need to manually install the device.


----------



## d31ma (Jan 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Can you post a screenshot of your 'device manager' (see below), it looks like you need to manually install the device.
> 
> View attachment 182690


So, I remove old drivers, reboot, install AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9079.1 (Signed), reboot and make a screenshot of Device Manager with Sound category. Am I right? (just to clarify, maybe I am doing something wrong)


----------



## Ferather (Jan 6, 2021)

No you're doing it right, but the drivers don't detect your ALC1220. You can however manually install the device, after you uninstalled current and installed AAF.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4425583


----------



## d31ma (Jan 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> No you're doing it right, but the drivers don't detect your ALC1220. You can however manually install the device, after you uninstalled current and installed AAF.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4425583


Finally, thanks, I was able to setup it, but :
1. DolbyAtmos does not work.
2. Do not see THX TruStudio Pro (maybe because I have G6 and installed SoundBlaster command software.


















Settings by default


----------



## Koltos (Jan 6, 2021)

Please advise me what solution of getting DDLive is working with my Win 10 pro 19042?

I Tried drivers from the first page but my sounds in regular 2 channel was sounded strange....

Is there are old unlocked realtek drivers staff?


----------



## Diarmud (Jan 6, 2021)

d31ma said:


> Finally, thanks, I was able to setup it, but :
> 1. DolbyAtmos does not work.
> 2. Do not see THX TruStudio Pro (maybe because I have G6 and installed SoundBlaster command software.
> 
> ...


Download display driver uninstaller, uninstall these drivers first via control panel, download z4 portable uninstaller, boot into safe mode, clear audio drivers with DDU, then with z4 check for leftovers - realtek audio, thx, etc.. After that reinstall drivers, select realtek audio console or hd audio manager but this time pick BOTH DECODERS option, see if that helps you man and good luck.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 6, 2021)

@d31ma

No problem, happy to help, not sure about DolbyAtmos, I guess it needs speakers or headphones plugged in. THX TruStudio Pro is an app, it should be in your start menu.

----

@Koltos

The drivers work as intended, however there is no stereo to 5.1 or 7.1 upmixing, see my signature below to add it.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jan 6, 2021)

DarknessStorm said:


> ok. i just tried to reinstall/install again with options you mentioned (choosed UAD panel) and... got nothing. Because there're UWP even in theese options.


You have to clean all the old Realtek & Audio Enhancer stuff, like I wrote a few times on the last 5-15 pages.

I prefer Realtek HDA panel. It's simple, does everything on little space & it's not an UWP app.

What means "... got nothing"? What did you got?
If you can't explain detailed, please show a screenshot & discribe with some words, what happens.
I'll look to help you, if I can.


----------



## foxm01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ok, please help me out.  Looking for the BEST SOUNDING driver for the ALC887 chipset (Gigabyte mobo)

Looking for a link (read a lot of the thread and could not find a working link).  Not as interested in Dolby or DTS, so long as this is the best sounding 2-channel driver.  Hopefully also supports 176.4khz output as well.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jan 7, 2021)

@foxm01

I recently removed my professional 'Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty' due to discontinued support. I had to go to my onboard audio, ALC 889, (for the first time), for me the AFF driver delivers as much quality and performance (actually better due to enhancements), I also get on-the-fly transcoding, without having to copy from analogue (which Creative does), this reduces CPU load significantly.

The Realtek ALC 889 chip was released in 2008. With the AAF drivers I can natively play DTS, DTS-HD, DDL, DDP but not DD TrueHD (I can however with Potplayer).

 
 

Alans modded AAF driver also delivers full HD recording, 24 bit fully supported.


----------



## Koltos (Jan 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Koltos
> 
> The drivers work as intended, however there is no stereo to 5.1 or 7.1 upmixing, see my signature below to add it.



Soryy i don't get you.

I just said that i tried AAL and if I use headphones (not 5.1 or 7.1) they have problemartic sound (not very clean).  With my usual drivers (z490 tomahawk motherboard) i haven't such problem. But with usual drivers can't get DDL for my optical part.

Your attachment would fix that, right?


But there are no old solution? I remembered how I installed drivers and changed something in win32 with realtek and DDLive appeared. It was in 2017.

But now I have new motherboard and don't know what drivers I should really use. I used to like DDLive for games with my 5.1 optical yamaha setup. So i wanna get that back)

And trying to find solution.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 7, 2021)

No I thought you meant you couldn't get 5.1 with stereo using DDL, sorry ignore me.


----------



## Koltos (Jan 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> No I thought you meant you couldn't get 5.1 with stereo using DDL, sorry ignore me.



You don't know is there are another solution to get DDL ?  Not AAL staff.

I just wanna DDL and nothing more =)


----------



## Ferather (Jan 7, 2021)

If you change the APO file, you can get it to work with other drivers, but that's not on topic for this thread. I have the files to do it, but you have to install them manually.
When you installed AAF drivers did you pick 'Only Dolby Digital' or 'Both Decoders', because they install different APO's.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 8, 2021)

installing this driver causes it to loose the ablity to play separate audio streams though both the front and rear outputs


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 8, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> installing this driver causes it to loose the ablity to play separate audio streams though both the front and rear outputs


Did you try to separate the front and rear flows through the Realtek control panel?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Did you try to separate the front and rear flows through the Realtek control panel?


option is missing I can't retask the jack either I fiddled with the realtek tweak trying to force the stream splitting but its not well documented so I have no idea what the options do
it works under the microsoft UAA Driver and the offical realtek release


----------



## Ferather (Jan 8, 2021)

Edit: Hmm missing, can you take a screen shot of audio devices in 'Device Manager'?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Edit: Hmm missing, can you take a screen shot of audio devices in 'Device Manager'?
> 
> View attachment 183060


that option is missing from the new control panel is there a registery key to force it ?
edit the jack detection toggle doesn't seem to be working either


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 8, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> that option is missing from the new control panel is there a registery key to force it ?
> edit the jack detection toggle doesn't seem to be working either


Open "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*" on your Desktop, go to the "*DriverPolicy*" tab, look for the "*UICusTab*" box and check it. After that, still in "*UICusTab*", search for "*NoShowPBMultiStreaming*". Finding her, *she needs to be UNMARKED*. When this is done, click "*Save*" to save the changes and restart your computer.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Open "*Realtek Audio Device Tweak*" on your Desktop, go to the "*DriverPolicy*" tab, look for the "*UICusTab*" box and check it. After that, still in "*UICusTab*", search for "*NoShowPBMultiStreaming*". Finding her, *she needs to be UNMARKED*. When this is done, click "*Save*" to save the changes and restart your computer.
> 
> View attachment 183062


thats got it thank you sir

is there a index or documentation some ware for the realtek tweak utility


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 8, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> is there a index or documentation some ware for the realtek tweak utility


Unfortunately not. As you may have noticed, this is a proprietary tool from Realtek.


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello,
@Alan Finotty I installed the version proposed by you, and now I have uninstalled this drive, only now I encounter this problem I can no longer download realtek audio control.
What do I have to do to make it work as before?
I want to use the normal UAD variant again..
Thx


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 8, 2021)

oliver86 said:


> Hello,
> @Alan Finotty I installed the version proposed by you, and now I have uninstalled this drive, only now I encounter this problem I can no longer download realtek audio control.
> What do I have to do to make it work as before?
> 
> Thx


First, check in your Device Manager, in the "Software Components" section, that "AAF Realtek Audio Console Universal Component" is installed.





If installed, open the Run menu by typing Windows + R on your keyboard and type "services.msc". In the window that opens, find the "Realtek Audio Universal Service" service and see if it is running. If not, start it by clicking the right mouse button and Start service.





If I still can't install it, here's the direct link to the Realtek Audio Console appx.
Realtek Audio Console version 1.22.240.0


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

I uninstalled your driver with revo uninstaller and then I restarted and tried to install the original version with UAD
That's all I found and I still can't access the microsoft store


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 8, 2021)

oliver86 said:


> I uninstalled your driver with revo uninstaller and then I restarted and tried to install the original version with UAD
> That's all I found and I still can't access the microsoft store


Therein lies the problem, in the second image. All Realtek components are missing.


```
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\PolicyManager\default\Update\ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UpdatePolicy\PolicyState\ExcludeWUDrivers
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UX\Settings\ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate
```

Delete these values from the system registry.


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

can you tell me please where to find these registers in the registry editor,or how can I delete them?

Thx


----------



## Ferather (Jan 8, 2021)

HKLM is HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

it must be deleted?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Therein lies the problem, in the second image. All Realtek components are missing.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That's what Alan said yes.


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

I ask because I don't want to delete anything from the registries to do more damage,  thank you for your patience and support....

I deleted all the registers but I still can't download the application from the microsoft store eror Code: 0x803FB005,

after I restarted I cleaned the registers with ccleaner

!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 8, 2021)

I notice you have "Realtek Audio Device", you will need to right click (Device Manager) and uninstall it select "Delete driver". Now install AAF driver.


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

I will have the REALTEK UAD interface if I install this drive?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes, once you have uninstalled "Realtek" and deleted driver, and installed AAF, if you do not see "AAF DCH Optimus Sound" after restart let me know.
Make sure you enable "Developer Mode" to install the apps, when it comes to install you only need "Both Decoders" and "ASIO".







After PC restart, you can turn off "Developer Mode".


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

I managed to install it but I don't have the uad interface, I only have this interface


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 8, 2021)

oliver86 said:


> I managed to install it but I don't have the uad interface, I only have this interface


Try install it from here


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

it works now but something is missing, Sonic studio is not present?

I also found it sonic studio, this drive is very interesting!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes you can download the audio panel and soinc studio safely from the store, but not nahimic (it requires modded drivers).

For reference: 'Realtek Audio Control' from here, 'Sonic Studio 3' here.


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

I need to make some settings here?
ROG MAXIMUS X CODE​ 
ASUS ROG Maximus X Code LGA1151 DDR4 DP HDMI M.2 Z370 ATX Motherboard with onboard 802.11AC WiFi and USB 3.1 Gen 2 for 8th Generation Intel® Core™ Processors

Thanks, you do a very good job!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 8, 2021)

No, 'DTS connect' currently doesn't work. I hope to work with Alan at some point to try and add it, but for now to get stereo to 5.1 - 7.1, see my signature below. Read all 3 posts before you start, I made updates.


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 8, 2021)

Until now, I used the MoKiChU version: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?117596-DRIVERS-Realtek-Audio-(UAD)
https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...id=858&catid=18&id=17&lang=en&limitstart=1518 
https://www.tenforums.com/sound-aud...audio-driver-version-2-a-295.html#post2125448 but he doesn't have DTS or dolby on his version that's why I said I'll try your version too...
I use a receiver from pioneer VSX-933 and it is connected to two speakers I use it stereo and through an optical cable the connection between pc and receiver.
I am surprised that he now sees and that the PC signal is active on DTS...
In your version the digital connection does not appear and sonic studio is not integrated in the UAD interface, but otherwise it has other benefits .... Thanks again for the support and I can't wait to test your next drive.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes unfortunately the stereo upscale options don't work natively (yet).


----------



## oliver86 (Jan 9, 2021)

Everything works well for me, only I would like it in the future if you could include in the UAD interface, that option in the digital sound tab with the adjustment on the sound mixer  ...


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 9, 2021)

is it possible to use the realtek tweak to change the Amplifier output level ? not the volume but the amplifer power output ?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 9, 2021)

@oliver86

The UAD interface is written by Realtek, it will only support what they do. I've found some files that might make the stereo upmixer work natively.

----

@OneMoar

Not sure, I have not seen any voltage options in the tweak, don't think so.


----------



## Bradden (Jan 10, 2021)

Diarmud said:


> Download display driver uninstaller, uninstall these drivers first via control panel, download z4 portable uninstaller, boot into safe mode, clear audio drivers with DDU, then with z4 check for leftovers - realtek audio, thx, etc.. After that reinstall drivers, select realtek audio console or hd audio manager but this time pick BOTH DECODERS option, see if that helps you man and good luck.


Hi

Can you help point me to the z4 portable uninstaller please. Google search doesn't bring anything up.

I've not updated for a while as I had problems updating last time. I'd really like to follow your advice and see if I can successfully update. 

Thanks


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello Everyone.

I downloaded and installed the drivers, and I'm very happy with the results... Dolby Atmos literally brought life to the sound of my system, and Sonic Studio 3 provided excellente enhancements.

I have no problem with the sound of web (ex. Youtube videos) or Media Player Classic; but unfortutately, applications like foobar2000 or VLC just play a song and then stop working; to make them work again, I have to play a video on Youtube or MPC, and then use foobar or VLC again.

Is there a way to fix this? I would be extremely happy if there is....


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jan 10, 2021)

Try this: 
Deactivate "fastboot" in Windows 10 energy options @ "choose what to do when pushing the power button" & restart PC.


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 10, 2021)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Try this:
> Deactivate "fastboot" in Windows 10 energy options @ "choose what to do when pushing the power button" & restart PC.



Thanks. I tried but no result...


----------



## lightzout (Jan 11, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> installing this driver causes it to loose the ablity to play separate audio streams though both the front and rear outputs


Every time I install the driver I have to manually select the option for separate inputs and input detection.  People seem to have a hard time understanding the first page and the installation. Someone asked about sound quality. As far as I know this is the best audio available through Realtek but it does time to read and check settings etc.  Be patient and THOROUGH. Read Page 1 and try searching thread for keywords like which codec you use to find helpful related posts and solutions.


----------



## geminihc (Jan 11, 2021)

confused as to if i was able to install it...? it still jsut says "Realtek audio" in my device manager after uninstall it and install AAF. Also is there a quick guide on how to use it and what it does..? the first post doesnt really say this...

using a gigabyte A520 aorus elite mobo with Realtek ALC887 codec  .

just trying to see if i can improve my sound like how DTS interactive (can be purcahsed on win store) can enhance it.

thanks!


----------



## lightzout (Jan 11, 2021)

geminihc said:


> confused as to if i was able to install it...? it still jsut says "Realtek audio" in my device manager after uninstall it and install AAF. Also is there a quick guide on how to use it and what it does..? the first post doesnt really say this...
> 
> using a gigabyte A520 aorus elite mobo with Realtek ALC887 codec  .
> 
> ...


Read the first post again, it actually explains everything well. Then tell us what you did when you installed it. Which mods (if any) did you add. Show screens of device manager. I can't even tell if you installed it right. Have you checked properties or anything yet?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 11, 2021)

lightzout said:


> Every time I install the driver I have to manually select the option for separate inputs and input detection.  People seem to have a hard time understanding the first page and the installation. Someone asked about sound quality. As far as I know this is the best audio available through Realtek but it does time to read and check settings etc.  Be patient and THOROUGH. Read Page 1 and try searching thread for keywords like which codec you use to find helpful related posts and solutions.


ahem >lectures people about reading > doesn't read the post  2 posts below that one
also there is NO information about multi-stream outputs in the first post Nor is the Option to enable showing the toggle documented hence I needed to ask 
in short thank you kindly but shut the f**** up


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 11, 2021)

Jetpoet said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I downloaded and installed the drivers, and I'm very happy with the results... Dolby Atmos literally brought life to the sound of my system, and Sonic Studio 3 provided excellente enhancements.
> 
> ...





...maybe a crash report from foobar2000 could help. Here it is:




> Illegal operation:
> Code: E06D7363h, flags: 00000001h, address: 7574A892h
> Additional parameters: 19930520h 05D8F748h 006890B0h
> Message: Invalid argument
> ...


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2021)

geminihc said:


> confused as to if i was able to install it...? it still jsut says "Realtek audio" in my device manager after uninstall it and install AAF. Also is there a quick guide on how to use it and what it does..? the first post doesnt really say this...
> 
> using a gigabyte A520 aorus elite mobo with Realtek ALC887 codec  .
> 
> ...





Ferather said:


> I notice you have "Realtek Audio Device", you will need to right click (Device Manager) and uninstall it select "Delete driver". Now install AAF driver.



Uninstall all sound drivers Realtek, AAF so you start fresh, open 'Device Manager' and right click 'Realtek Audio Device' uninstall it and select "Delete driver" (tick box).
Now install AAF driver. If you do all that but still no AAF device, follow this post after installing AAF: Here

----

@Jetpoet

Device: Digital S/PDIF Optical Output (AAF DCH Optimus Sound)
Mix format: 192000 Hz / 32-bit float / 8 channels (0x63F)
Sending stream: 192000 Hz / 32-bit float / 8 channels (0x63F)

32-bit float and 192khz over digital, no no no. 24bit 48Hz.


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Device: Digital S/PDIF Optical Output (AAF DCH Optimus Sound)
> Mix format: 192000 Hz / 32-bit float / 8 channels (0x63F)
> Sending stream: 192000 Hz / 32-bit float / 8 channels (0x63F)
> 
> 32-bit float and 192khz over digital, no no no. 24bit 48Hz.



I felt the culprit was this.... So what should I do to corret this?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2021)

Sorry I use Potplayer (see below), I've never used foobar2000, I found this post though, you need a plugin for it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 11, 2021)

Direct sound is dead anything using Directsound uses emulation which means the apos wont get applied 
use WASAPI


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2021)

It has Directsound, WaveOut and WASAPI. All sound enhancers work when using DirectSound for me, including E-APO and Realtek APO.
I also don't know very many Win games that use WaveOut and/or WASAPI, most are DirectSound as far as I know.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> It has Directsound, WaveOut and WASAPI. All sound enhancers work when using DirectSound for me, including E-APO and Realtek APO.
> I also don't know very many Win games that use WaveOut and/or WASAPI, most are DirectSound as far as I know.


your information is a bit out of date
directsound died completely with windows vista its dead unsupported nothing uses it anymore hasn't for years the options are provided for compatibility ALL Dsound methods are simply a emulated WASAP session


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 11, 2021)

Guys, if I use WASAPI I lose all the enhancements that Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver gave me.

foobar2000 worked perfectly before installing Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver, and I used DirectSound/Digital S/PDIF Optical Output... So I don't get it... Why did it work before and why did it stop now? And why does it work again if I play a song on Youtube and then use foobar2000 again? 

Isn't it weird?
​


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2021)

PC Gaming Surround Sound Round-up (satsun.org) - Last updated 12 December 2020, XAudio2 can passthrough DirectSound (emu as you said) or WASAPI.

"WASAPI, DirectSound and MME interfaces can be considered "high-level" only in comparison to Kernel Streaming because they are built on top of KS. In modern Windows versions, these interfaces are often considered "low-level" because higher-level ones (*AudioGraph*, *MediaCapture*, *MediaElement*, *XAudio2*) are offered. Meanwhile, *XAudio2* is often called "low-level" because it offers hardware-close streaming control."

"*WASAPI* interface has been introduced in Vista. The abbreviation stands for Windows Audio Session API. It supports both shared and exclusive access modes. In the exclusive mode, it is highly efficient like hardware-accelerated DirectSound, but in shared mode, its efficiency is comparable with shared-mode MME and DirectSound (not accelerated)."


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 11, 2021)

Jetpoet said:


> Guys, if I use WASAPI I lose all the enhancements that Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver gave me.
> 
> foobar2000 worked perfectly before installing Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver, and I used DirectSound/Digital S/PDIF Optical Output... So I don't get it... Why did it work before and why did it stop now? And why does it work again if I play a song on Youtube and then use foobar2000 again?
> 
> ...


Check if the product in question (foobar2000) supports WaveOut. I went through the same problem with VLC Media Player


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2021)

Good old PCM


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 11, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Check if the product in question (foobar2000) supports WaveOut. I went through the same problem with VLC Media Player


Yeah, I have the same problem with VLC too...

Anyway, I'm afraid foobar2000 does not support WaveOut... so I guess I will have to choose between the application and the drivers: I will have to disinstall foobar2000 or the drivers....


----------



## Ferather (Jan 12, 2021)

@Jetpoet



This seems to work for me. Even E-APO is upmixing stereo to 5.1-7.1 as normal. You will another plugin for 32 to 24 bit (if still needed).


----------



## Sparowe (Jan 12, 2021)

I’m having issues trying to update to the latest version. Previously these were all working prior to uninstalling and cleaning for new version:

*Realtek Audio Control Center UWP App* ( _ROG Version_ )
*Dolby Atmos 
THX Studio Pro Sound* 
*DTS Interactive *( _I don’t actually use SPDIF Audio on my setup so I never noticed a difference with this turned on so I just left it off_ )
*Sonic Studio 3*

After upgrading I can no longer get THX to work or show up. It installs apparently and when I attempt to reinstall the lastest update it uninstalls during the uninstall process. So I don’t know what’s going on. I have fast boot turned off and driver signatures enforcement turned off as well during the installation process. Anti-Virus is also temporarily disabled to prevent problems as well. 

Also the Realtek UWP Control Panel no longer shows up as the ROG version. Reinstalling the previous version I was on does the same thing even though it worked before.

Since I don’t use SPDIF there’s no point in me installing DTS interactive and I’d like to get back all my stock ROG Realtek effects in the CP instead of having DTS I can’t use. They worked well with Sonic Studio 3 and Dolby Atmos.

Also I’ve noticed when I try to install Soundblaster ( any version other than Cinema 5 since I don’t have the required hardware for C5 to work and SB720 has worked before ) SB installs fine but when I try opening the app it loads with UI elements missing or loaded but but I can’t actually click on them to change settings. Terminating and Resetting the app via its app properties doesn’t work either. It seems to load up if my Audio in CP is set to stereo but bugs out when setting it to 5.1 or 7.1 even though those outputs work flawlessly for Sonic Studio and the Realtek App. I also noticed that if I install Sound Blaster, Dolby Atmos no longer installs at all.

I’ve tried using the KGA file with no luck as well as doing the usual cleaning with DDU and Driver Store Explorer and double checking with CCleaner.

At this point itd be nice to just get my ROG Realtek UWP CP with its effects like EQ working along with Sonic 3 and hopefully Atmos.

Sorry for the wall of text but I wanted to make it as in depth as possible going over my issues so it’s easier on the ones who will hopefully help me troubleshoot.


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Jetpoet
> 
> View attachment 183642View attachment 183643View attachment 183646
> 
> This seems to work for me. Even E-APO is upmixing stereo to 5.1-7.1 as normal. You will another plugin for 32 to 24 bit (if still needed).



First of all, thanks for your support 

I tried exactly as you instructed me, but still no success. I had actually tinkered with that very settings before but to no avail.

Believe me, sampling rate is not the culpirit. I thought it is, but it is not. If it was, foobar wouln't work *ever*. But if I do this, it works:


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jan 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Device: Digital S/PDIF Optical Output (AAF DCH Optimus Sound)
> Mix format: 192000 Hz / 32-bit float / 8 channels (0x63F)
> Sending stream: 192000 Hz / 32-bit float / 8 channels (0x63F)
> 
> 32-bit float and 192khz over digital, no no no. 24bit 48Hz.


There's no chance to send 7.1 through SPDIF.

Try first 5.1 @ 48kHz / 16bit.
If it's working, you could test 5.1 @ 48kHz / 24bit Dolby Digital & DTS.
Default is stereo 2.0 @ 48kHz / 24bit PCM ... up to 192kHz possible.

Try deactivating "signal improvements".


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 12, 2021)

Tanzmusikus said:


> There's no chance to send 7.1 through SPDIF.
> 
> Try first 5.1 @ 48kHz / 16bit.
> If it's working, you could test 5.1 @ 48kHz / 24bit Dolby Digital & DTS.
> Default is stereo 2.0 @ 48kHz / 24bit PCM ... up to 192kHz possible.



Hello. I don't think that figure is accurate. Foobar worked before installing the Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver and I did not change any settings, so I think that crash report is actually a mess-up...
Anyway I did a post in the foobar support forum explaining the problem, let's see what the foobar guys say...



Tanzmusikus said:


> Try deactivating "signal improvements".



Wow. Wait. That's it. If I deactivate "Signal improvements" it works!

ALAS, but I loose Dolby Atmos enhancements!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 12, 2021)

Hmm very interesting, when you installed the AAF driver did you pick "both decoders" or just "dolby digital live"? You get a different Realtek APO depending on what you choose.
I chose "both", and I don't get any issues with any audio apps (plus I can use both options). My panel options are different to yours, so I guess you picked DDL.




I'm also using a newer APO version I patched (cannot go higher as both decoders), Alan will pack it in the next update 
You could also try this ID fix (not E-APO), but I am not sure that it will have any effect on your problem.


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Hmm very interesting, when you installed the AAF driver did you pick "both decoders" or just "dolby digital live"? You get a different Realtek APO depending on what you choose.
> I chose "both", and I don't get any issues with any audio apps (plus I can use both options).



Well, I actually don't remember well. I kinda remember I picked up "both decoders" but I'm not sure. What I do remember is that I did not uninstall windows stock audio drivers. So what do you advise me to do? Unistall AAF drivers and install them again?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 12, 2021)

Do you see DTS and DDL as separate options in the dropdown for digital?


----------



## Cawet_Berdarah (Jan 13, 2021)

this install was successful ?


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jan 13, 2021)

After uninstalling the driver, I still have THX loading at startup, and there doesn't seem to be any entry in add remove programs to uninstall it. How can I fully uninstall THX? Thank you in advance.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2021)

figured out what the volume issue is had to reinstall with sonic studio enabled and then toggle smart volume on, set it to extreme 
then I was able to shut it off and the volume returned to normal 
weird


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Do you see DTS and DDL as separate options in the dropdown for digital?



No, only DDL


----------



## leongx (Jan 13, 2021)

Is there a proper uninstaller for all this?
Looks like complete mess of things that get added


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 13, 2021)

That's what I'm scared of, that all this stuff doesn't get unistalled properly...


----------



## leongx (Jan 13, 2021)

yeah is a bunch of seperated things to uninstall...would be nice if the main installer provided a way to uninstall everything that was installed before


----------



## Ferather (Jan 13, 2021)

@Jetpoet

Uninstall and switch to "both decoders", this should fix your problem. I dont see the point of the DDL only option, and as mentioned it uses a different APO (seems to have issues).

----

@Romulus2K4, leongx

Nearly all of the apps are UWP apps, and uninstall very easily, Nahimic requires an additional driver, this gets removed in uninstall, the THX panel is an installed .exe, using an installer.
I also did an install at some point to test out the THX paneI, I used CCleaner to uninstall it, you can also remove any start-up entries that did not remove (which they did).

Try and follow the path of the start-up entry and see if you can find where it's located on your disk drive and delete the folder, then run registry cleaner.


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Jetpoet
> 
> Uninstall and switch to "both decoders", this should fix your problem. I dont see the point of the DDL only option, and as mentioned it uses a different APO (seems to have issues).
> aaaa



Thanks. Do I have to unistall also Windows 10 stock audio drivers before install again AAF Audio Pack?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2021)

it does leave registry keys every ware tho  it doesn't fully delete some of the apo related keys or the nahmic/ss/creative  stuff


----------



## Ferather (Jan 13, 2021)

@Jetpoet

I did not, but for good measure, unplug your network cable, uninstall AFF, restart, then in "Device Manager", right click "Microsoft Audio Device", uninstall and tick "Delete Driver".
If you don't get the "Delete Driver" option, don't bother uninstalling and cancel, if you do, repeat until you don't, then install AFF, restart, plug back in network.

--

If you want global (all apps) stereo to 5.1-7.1, follow the guide in my signature at the bottom of this post. Post 3 has the latest config files.
Post 4 is optional. E-APO will upmix stereo 2 channel into 5.1 and 7.1, it will also connect to DTS or DDL on digital.

Adjust the Bass-LFE channel to suit in the "upmixer", DTS-DDL and my Z906 = mega extreme bass.

----

@OneMoar

That's pretty common with Windows, that's why registry cleaners exist. Even official drivers and software can leave behind reg keys and entries.
Alan doesn't control registry entries made by software, that's down to the developer of the software.

You can install Sonic Studio from the store and get reg entries.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2021)

OR the installer should do what installers do keep a record of everything it does and undo it when the time to uninstall it comes else why even have a installer


----------



## Ferather (Jan 13, 2021)

That's possible, currently its more of compilation of 3rd party software (software suit), I do bare minimum personally (just drivers + decoders).

Idea for @Alan Finotty: Base pack (just drivers + decoders), and Software pack (other apps and components).
It would also be good if the software pack can be modified rather than re-installed.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 13, 2021)

Coming from an Asus DGX with the Uni Xonar drivers installed. I’d like to move away from using the sound card and use the onboard audio on my X570 Aorus Master, but I use the Dolby Headphone virtualization in quite a few games. Do these modded drivers allow me to retain that ability? Or am I better off just using Dolby Atmos for Headphones instead?

EDIT: I use headphones connected via 3.5mm connector for what it's worth.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 13, 2021)

As far as I know the Dolby Atmos app that comes with the AAF driver supports headphones. It should look like this (cant remember, not using it).


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2021)

its really just deleting a handful of registery keys and flushing the \apo sub key


----------



## Ferather (Jan 13, 2021)

AFAIK \apo keys are read initially from the driver files, but can be changed, if the device is re-installed or reset, the apo keys (or lack of) return.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> As far as I know the Dolby Atmos app that comes with the AAF driver supports headphones. It should look like this (cant remember, not using it).



Right, and I was already able to use Dolby Atmos for Headphones before. But is it the same as the Dolby Headphone virtualization that I've been using on my sound card? Basically my understanding is that Dolby Headphone virtualization takes the 5.1 source audio and maps it to stereo headphones, giving the effect of surround sound. By using Dolby Atmos for Headphones would I be experiencing the same effect and at the same quality? I just can't find enough info about this stuff.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes that sounds correct from what I read also, I cannot say for sure because I don't use stereo, headphones or Dolby Atmos, sorry.

----

Headphone and smartphone implementations

Dolby Atmos also has headphone implementations for PCs, the Xbox One, and mobile phones. They work by using audio processing algorithms to convert the Atmos object metadata into a binaural 360° output using the usual two headphone speakers. This technique is an improvement on the previous Dolby Headphone technology, allowing for infinite channels of sound to be processed into a virtual surround experience.
-- Source


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 14, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9091.1
NEW CHANGES

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Kimerus (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello, thank you so much for your effort. I have one problem. Soundblaster is unable to detect my audio device correctly when using SPDIF. It only detects when I insert headphones in the front case aux. I've tried to run the KGAConfig exe but that didn't solve my problem. Any help?


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 14, 2021)

I have a question: What's the difference between the DCH-UAD Version and the Standard Version?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 14, 2021)

Jetpoet said:


> I have a question: What's the difference between the DCH-UAD Version and the Standard Version?


DCH-UAD is geared towards Windows 10 and Standard is geared to previous systems starting with Windows 7.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 14, 2021)

after reinstall sonic studio is crashing shortly after being opened


----------



## Jetpoet (Jan 14, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DCH-UAD is geared towards Windows 10 and Standard is geared to previous systems starting with Windows 7.



Thanks! Another question. I have Equalizer APO installed (see pic). Do I need to uninstall it before installing the drivers?


----------



## Zonder (Jan 14, 2021)

Gentlemen! Question - It does not work for me - most likely the question is in your equipment ... I have 2010 - Yes! Everything works. You must first remove the traces of the previous sound drivers, and then correctly - SUPPLY ALL BY STEP - and there will be no problems.
Here are my screenshots, and here is the thread in Russian,
where I explain how to put it correctly (turn on the translator - and that's it!). There are also codes that need to be entered.
Alan! - write them on the main page!




__





						Обсуждение работы Dolby Access и DTS Sound Unbound, Dolby Atmos for Headphones и DTS Headphone:X/X Ultra. •  Конференция Overclockers.ru
					





					forums.overclockers.ru
				



P.S. - I do not argue, maybe something does not work with digital output or optics, this is different. But the mod itself WORKS EXCELLENT AND THE SOUND IS AWESOME !!!!
P.P.S - In the HDA version - add an equalizer - easy - you need to enter the code (reboot every time after introduction)
P.P.P.S- After the introduction of this code: Chip 889 becomes 890 .... and this is the equalizer ..I have Rampage III Extreme
I've been putting on Alan's fashions since May 2020 ... - so I know what I'm writing about


For whom it is difficult to translate:
Removal / installation looks like this: Net is disabled.
1.Revo unistaler - remove the standard Realtek driver .... in short, everything related to sound (create a restore point for everyone) Revo will also create it - we clean everything, delete it, WITHOUT RESTARTING, everything with sound ...
2. driver store explorer (on behalf of the administrator) - delete realtek, dolby, dts, Alan Finnoti (if any) - forcibly check the box on the right in the corner.
3. Grind CCleaner (Registry) - 2-3 times until completely delete - do not save - not found.
4. Reboot (preferably without the signature of the drivers - F7 - just for everyone)
5. Windows will install
HDA compatible device (There are sound improvements in properties here).
6. Program Data - delete folders (if any) A-Volute, Dts, Dolby. CCleaner - registry - do not save - delete (2-3 times). (I control, in the regedit registry, I look at the software - so that there is no dts, Dolby, realtek - if there is, I delete it, who does not need it, skip
7. Installing AAF (the choice is yours) Uad - simplified - nothing needs to be done - mood for yourself .. Hda - while I see more variations ..))) Good luck! Then post to the techpowerup forum ...
8. Include Net.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 14, 2021)

@Jetpoet

No you just have to run the E-APO configurator after installing new drivers.

----

@Zonder

New DTS-DDL APO (.745)


----------



## Ferather (Jan 15, 2021)

Minimum recommended install (just drivers), with both decoders (default):


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 15, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9091.1
A-VOLUTE APO4 INCLUDED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 15, 2021)

Oh you got APO4 working, very nice. Hope my files helped.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Oh you got APO4 working, very nice. Hope my files helped.


The version I introduced in the driver is more recent than the one you indicated.


----------



## Hearick (Jan 15, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9091.1
> A-VOLUTE APO4 INCLUDED
> 
> ...


Hello, I tried to install this version (after uninstalling the prior version before) and now I don't have sound, mods don't detect spdif. Could you help me, please ?


----------



## MADN00BIE (Jan 16, 2021)

Alan Finotty frist off thank you for your work I can't even begain to uinderstand how you made this possable. That being said I'm having a lot of issues here. I have a 7.1 Channel Home Theater Speaker System I do not use head phones a windows update wiped out my Sound Blaster Cinema 3 so I was trying to get something like DolbyHomeTheater with 7.1 working and found this post here but it just doesn't work. I frist tried installing RealtekDriver_2019_03_01 then RealtekDriver_2019_03 then RealtekDriver_2019_02 but I get no sound, just hissing I did see some error saying "Device SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{e55e2d3b-2bd0-40f3-bf53-76e4b9f78200} was not migrated due to partial or ambiguous match.

Last Device Instance Id: SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{1a72104e-2037-4b66-97ed-e2ed1c57ae68}
Class Guid: {c166523c-fe0c-4a94-a586-f1a80cfbbf3e}
Location Path: 
Migration Rank: 0xF00000000000F120
Present: false
Status: 0xC0000719."

My sound card is 
Audio Chipset:  Realtek ALC1220
Audio Channels:  7.1 Channels 
this is a link to the motherboard I have: 





						ASRock > Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming
					

ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Creative Sound Blaster™ Cinema...




					asrock.com


----------



## CookieKiller (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello I went through the install and everything is working properly and I can definitely hear a difference, my only question is that my external DAC is still using the default Microsoft driver. Is there a more optimal driver I should change this too or will this work fine?


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 16, 2021)

Help me @Alan Finotty


----------



## Ferather (Jan 16, 2021)

@MADN00BIE

Sounds like you need to uninstall all Realtek, and do a full driver clean. Unplug your network cable (or WiFi), uninstall AFF, restart PC, then in "Device Manager", right click "Microsoft Audio Device" or "Realtek Audio Device", select uninstall and tick "Delete driver", restart. Repeat until you don't get the "Delete driver" option. Now run CCleaner and its reg cleaner, after that you can install the new AAF driver.

Remember to plug back in your network (or WiFi). If that does not work, Alan might need your device ID to add it to the drivers.

----

@CookieKiller

That DAC is a sperate product not related to Realtek, its drivers are separate, and if any, they would be provided by "Schiit" : Schiit Modi 3.

----

@Sonyboi

Not sure what the issue is there, wait for Alan, but it looks like uninstall and cleanup (like above).


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 16, 2021)

Sonyboi said:


> Help me @Alan Finotty


Uninstall the mod and remove any existing residues (use the driver store explorer and also the iobit uninstaller or equivalent, if possible), restart your computer and install it again.


----------



## Hearick (Jan 16, 2021)

Hearick said:


>


I already tried unnistaling every audio driver... And uninstaling residues....


----------



## chr0nos (Jan 16, 2021)

Hearick said:


> View attachment 184280
> 
> 
> I already tried unnistaling every audio driver... And uninstaling residues....


its not uninstalled correctly, you have to boot in "Safe Mode" then use "Display Driver Uninstaller", select Audio/Realtek then select "Clean and Restart".


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hearick said:


> View attachment 184280
> 
> 
> I already tried unnistaling every audio driver... And uninstaling residues....


me too


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2021)

yea same boat installer runs but the driver and apo objects don't get installed odd it was working just fine until this last update
I did a inplace reinstall after serveral clean up attempts and its still broked good


----------



## SoundLike (Jan 17, 2021)

I confirm that AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9091.1 (UPDATE) to 6.0.9091.2 does not work correctly. I had to roll back to AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9091.1 version, where everything works stably System Win10_Pro_20H2_Build_19042.746_x64. We are waiting for corrections. Otherwise I am grateful for such an excellent project. Thank you Alan Finotty.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 17, 2021)

SoundLike said:


> I confirm that AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9091.1 (UPDATE) to 6.0.9091.2 does not work correctly. I had to roll back to AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9091.1 version, where everything works stably System Win10_Pro_20H2_Build_19042.746_x64. We are waiting for corrections. Otherwise I am grateful for such an excellent project. Thank you Alan Finotty.


yea me too I roll back to AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9091.1 version


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2021)

Sounds like the installer has gone wonky.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 18, 2021)

had to roll back to AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9079.1 which also fixed the crackling i had when running voice-meeter in WASAPI Mode as well as certain apps defaulting to 7.1 in WASAPI mode
also seems to have fixed the low volume issue I was having


----------



## pyuras (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi.

Thanks for all your hard work on this driver. I'm having a problem with 5.1 sources over S/PDIF. The rear speakers don't play any audio. I have tried selecting DTS and DDL with no luck. Using an old realtek unlocked driver (from 2017, I believe) it works fine. Any configuration I'm missing or something else I need to install? I chose the basic options during install (both codecs + ASiO, none of the apps).

Hardware is ALC892 (Gigabyte Z390 M Gaming motherboard).

Thanks in advance for any help you may provide.


----------



## IDSG89 (Jan 18, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> had to roll back to AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9079.1 which also fixed the crackling i had when running voice-meeter in WASAPI Mode as well as certain apps defaulting to 7.1 in WASAPI mode
> also seems to have fixed the low volume issue I was having


i had to rollback too, i was having low volume issue too, and the most recent version wont work, wont recognise the adapter


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 18, 2021)

Is there a way to update this without uninstalling and reinstalling every time?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 18, 2021)

@pyuras

See my signature below to get stereo to 5.1, 5.1 streams work as normal for S/PDIF, with stereo you will not get rear or centre. Post 3 has the latest config files, post 4 you can ignore (optional, advanced).
The DTS-DDL options for digital tells the driver to transcode all incoming audio to DTS-DDL, It wont upmix stereo to 5.1 channels, this needs to be done elsewhere.

Without the transcoding, you cant get analogue 5.1 or 7.1 over S/PDIF. Example, 6 channel analogue is transcoded into 6 channel DTS.
If 2 channels is played (stereo), and without an upmixer to 6 channel, you will get 2 channel DTS.


----------



## torang (Jan 18, 2021)

hi
I could not run the program after install
I completely uninstalled realtek
Internet and antivirus are also disabled

AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9091.1
Asrock z87 extreme 4
Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec
Windows 10 Enterprise x64 20H2


----------



## pyuras (Jan 18, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @pyuras
> 
> See my signature below to get stereo to 5.1, 5.1 streams work as normal for S/PDIF, with stereo you will not get rear or centre. Post 3 has the latest config files, post 4 you can ignore (optional, advanced).
> The DTS-DDL options for digital tells the driver to transcode all incoming audio to DTS-DDL, It wont upmix stereo to 5.1 channels, this needs to be done elsewhere.
> ...



I'm not talking about upmixing stereo to 5.1. I'm using DTS 5.1 with AAF driver to play content like the ones found in this page: https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html

None of the rear channels in those audio/videos play correctly on my hardware using AAF driver, although the center channel does play correctly.

When I go back to the older Realtek patched driver, it all works as expected. Same thing for games like World of Warcraft. Rear channels are mute using AAF, work fine using the old realtek patched driver. Just as a reference, the driver I'm talking about is the one mentioned in this thread: https://superuser.com/questions/1095458/windows-10-and-realtek-optical-output-5-1-dts-how-to-enable


----------



## kotobuki09 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hearick said:


> View attachment 184280
> 
> 
> I already tried unnistaling every audio driver... And uninstaling residues....


I am also facing the same problem after completely remove the Realtek driver (uninstalled correctly, you have to boot in "Safe Mode" then use "Display Driver Uninstaller", select Audio/Realtek then select "Clean and Restart".). And (
For whom it is difficult to translate:
Removal / installation looks like this: Net is disabled.
1.Revo unistaler - remove the standard Realtek driver .... in short, everything related to sound (create a restore point for everyone) Revo will also create it - we clean everything, delete it, WITHOUT RESTARTING, everything with sound ...
2. driver store explorer (on behalf of the administrator) - delete realtek, dolby, dts, Alan Finnoti (if any) - forcibly check the box on the right in the corner.
3. Grind CCleaner (Registry) - 2-3 times until completely delete - do not save - not found.
4. Reboot (preferably without the signature of the drivers - F7 - just for everyone)
5. Windows will install
HDA compatible device (There are sound improvements in properties here).
6. Program Data - delete folders (if any) A-Volute, Dts, Dolby. CCleaner - registry - do not save - delete (2-3 times). (I control, in the regedit registry, I look at the software - so that there is no dts, Dolby, realtek - if there is, I delete it, who does not need it, skip
7. Installing AAF (the choice is yours) Uad - simplified - nothing needs to be done - mood for yourself .. Hda - while I see more variations ..))) Good luck! Then post to the techpowerup forum ...
8. Include Net.
)
I am not sure what I need to do to solve this problem. And also my Microsoft Store is not working anymore. Is that suppose to be like that?


----------



## lightzout (Jan 19, 2021)

MADN00BIE said:


> Alan Finotty frist off thank you for your work I can't even begain to uinderstand how you made this possable. That being said I'm having a lot of issues here. I have a 7.1 Channel Home Theater Speaker System I do not use head phones a windows update wiped out my Sound Blaster Cinema 3 so I was trying to get something like DolbyHomeTheater with 7.1 working and found this post here but it just doesn't work. I frist tried installing RealtekDriver_2019_03_01 then RealtekDriver_2019_03 then RealtekDriver_2019_02 but I get no sound, just hissing I did see some error saying "Device SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{e55e2d3b-2bd0-40f3-bf53-76e4b9f78200} was not migrated due to partial or ambiguous match.
> 
> Last Device Instance Id: SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{1a72104e-2037-4b66-97ed-e2ed1c57ae68}
> Class Guid: {c166523c-fe0c-4a94-a586-f1a80cfbbf3e}
> ...


Have you tried uninstalling EVERYTHING driver related FIRST? Read the first post and uninstall. I use DDU cleaner as it also uninstalls Realtek and Soundblaster registries. Most people know DDU for GPU stuff but it works great here too. Just always try to read first and follow steps THEN post problems (if any)

DDU Webpage, very reputable for graphics but they added audio as well.  Again, read first, follow directions then ask for help.


----------



## Driggz (Jan 19, 2021)

Can anyone direct me on installing these drivers from scratch? I am totally lost on what to download from Alan's github and what to do first. Kindly appreciate it !


----------



## kotobuki09 (Jan 19, 2021)

Driggz said:


> Can anyone direct me on installing these drivers from scratch? I am totally lost on what to download from Alan's github and what to do first. Kindly appreciate it !


I still lost over here. After trying a couple of posts on how to remove the driver and still unsuccessful to do it!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 19, 2021)

@pyuras

Edit: Never mind its not that, its E-APO making it work. Edit 2: Your are correct its downmixing to rear to front for multichannel non DTS-DDL.
The strange part is I can connect to rear using E-APO. It seems to be a .ini setting since the APO is from the same patcher.


----------



## kotobuki09 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok now you have Realtek driver and apps uninstalled, also uninstall your current AAF install, so you start fresh (no drivers or apps what so ever, just Windows).
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4417547
> 
> If still no "AAF DCH Optimus Sound" as the device after install, let me know, its an easy fix.


how do you fix this? I remove it completely but It's still doesn't show anything on the sound card, Microsoft just used their driver instead


----------



## Ferather (Jan 20, 2021)

@kotobuki09

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4425583

====

Ok so I got multichannel PCM to DTS working natively, I get all channels when playing for example 6 channel AAC or 6 channel Wave. I modded the driver to install on top of the current AAF driver.
I was using the "Both decoders" option (don't think it matters), and no additional software (again, don't think it matters), just base drivers and ASIO.

----

Download link: https://www.mediafire.com/file/t11djgj8uj1mu04/AAF_6.0.9091.1_DTS.zip

If you have E-APO installed, go to it's installation folder (C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\) and delete any .reg files. If you don't have any .reg files skip this step.
You will need to disable driver signature enforcement, see here for a guide, since the files are modded and I have not signed them.

Open "Device Manager", then right click "AAF DCH Optimus Sound", and select "Update driver", then "Browse".




Now select "Let me pick" then select "Have Disk", and navigate to where you extracted the .zip file. Use HDXRT.inf, and for Intel use HDXRTSST.inf.



Ignore the warning about the unsigned driver, and continue with the install, once done, wait a few seconds then restart your pc.

----

Optional: To get the digital decoder (DTS) to permanently stay on, you will need to enable "Stereo Mix" (I renamed it), mute it, enable listen, and playback to digital.




----

If you are using E-APO you can now set it up using the configurator, select "SFX/MFX" and "Post-mix" no "Pre-Mix".



====



Plus, I still have 24bit Microphone and Stereo Mix.


----------



## pyuras (Jan 20, 2021)

@Ferather 

Thank you. Would it be possible to incorporate this fix in future (signed) releases of the driver, @Alan Finotty ?

Again, thanks to both of you for your work, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 20, 2021)

That's down to @Alan Finotty, I hope so, he can do both a DDL version and a DTS version as separate options, the dual mode DTS-DDL has its perks, but doesn't fully work on UAD.
The patcher that mods the APO and adds DTS-DDL, is dated, and wont work on newer versions, it wont patch any APO past v .745.

Personally I prefer DTS, it has a higher bit rate. DTS = 1536 - 3840 kbps, DDL = 640 kbps.


----------



## pyuras (Jan 20, 2021)

@Ferather 

A question about Equalizer APO: I can already upmix stereo using my Receiver (Onkyo HT-R395). Any advantages/shortcomings to using E-APO to upmix stereo, compared to letting the Onkyo do it?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 20, 2021)

Depends if your upmixer is doing stereo expand, which always sounds terrible on the rear speakers, if your getting stereo surround, then no advantage at all.


----------



## kotobuki09 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @kotobuki09
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4425583
> 
> ...


It's still unsuccessful to install the AAF DCH Optimus Sound after disable driver signature enforcement. I even try to turn on test mode but it's still the same.





kotobuki09 said:


> It's still unsuccessful to install the AAF DCH Optimus Sound after disable driver signature enforcement. I even try to turn on test mode but it's still the same. After connect to Internet, the Windows automatic reinstall Realtek audio


----------



## Ferather (Jan 20, 2021)

I will send you a PM, the bit after ==== is a separate message. This forum will merge posts into one if you make too many too quick.


----------



## MADN00BIE (Jan 20, 2021)

lightzout said:


> Have you tried uninstalling EVERYTHING driver related FIRST? Read the first post and uninstall. I use DDU cleaner as it also uninstalls Realtek and Soundblaster registries. Most people know DDU for GPU stuff but it works great here too. Just always try to read first and follow steps THEN post problems (if any)
> 
> DDU Webpage, very reputable for graphics but they added audio as well.  Again, read first, follow directions then ask for help.


DDU did the job it's installed. I do get some random errors I do not understand how to fix but for the most part everything is working


----------



## Hearick (Jan 20, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @kotobuki09
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4425583
> 
> ...


What is the configurator ? Could I have a link ?


----------



## kotobuki09 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hearick said:


> What is the configurator ? Could I have a link ?


Equalizer APO - Browse /1.2.1 at SourceForge.net


----------



## Hearick (Jan 20, 2021)

kotobuki09 said:


> Equalizer APO - Browse /1.2.1 at SourceForge.net


Thank you


----------



## Ferather (Jan 20, 2021)

@Hearick

Link and config files for E-APO are below (in my signature). I'm only using E-APO to upmix stereo into 5.1-7.1, so its stereo surround not stereo expand.


----------



## lightzout (Jan 21, 2021)

I wanted to use Soundblaster 720 so I ran KGA configurator then AAF and it seemed to be3 fine. Usually it last a few days or until reboot ....now it was saying "no device" within an hour, check connection etc.  I have firewall exclusion the software is running...


Looking for a standalone solution to use 720....suggestions? links? Do yoou run KGA afterward?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 21, 2021)

I found this: Realtek ALC BlasterX 720 HD Audio (sound cards) drivers for Windows (drvhub.net), check your hardware ID, then select download, not install driver (3rd party app).
It also contains and supports Dolby Digital and Digital Theatre Surround, hopefully your hardware ID will match, else you will have to mod the .inf file.

You will most likely want the top option with "hdxrt.inf", else try the other one if that does not work.


----------



## torang (Jan 21, 2021)

hi
I can not run mb5 control panal properly, please help me!!! 
_@Alan Finotty @Ferather_

mod version : 6.0.8960.1
windows 8.1 enterprise x64
asrock z87 extreme 4  alc 1150


----------



## dhrto (Jan 21, 2021)

pyuras said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work on this driver. I'm having a problem with 5.1 sources over S/PDIF. The rear speakers don't play any audio. I have tried selecting DTS and DDL with no luck. Using an old realtek unlocked driver (from 2017, I believe) it works fine. Any configuration I'm missing or something else I need to install? I chose the basic options during install (both codecs + ASiO, none of the apps).
> 
> ...


@pyuras Just registered to say what did the trick for me. Hopefully it will solve your problem too. I too noticed that the rear channels don't seem to work with DDL or DTS interactive 5.1. For me it worked after I unticked the check box 'Enable audio enhancements' in the 'Advanced' tab of the S/PDIF output.





Let's confirm if this solves the problem for you. It will help other users with the same problem.
I'm running the DCH 6.0.9091.1 version in Win 10 x64 20H2 build on a Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITX/ac (ALC1220).


----------



## Ferather (Jan 22, 2021)

@torang

 This is better answered by @Alan Finotty, mod version: 6.0.8960.1 is a little older, try mod version : 6.0.9091.1.

----

@dhrto

Nice find, however that option only shows if you install third party APO's such as Nahimic, it wont show if you did drivers only.
If I install Nahimic APO and drivers later (I have files), the 'Enable audio enhancements' does show.



Interesting result, didn't work either way for me :S, My modded DTS version works with 'Enable audio enhancements' enabled.



Another member mentioned having issues with foobar2000 and crashing with 'Enable audio enhancements' enabled.
I've been playing audio for 12 hours without issues with the modded DTS version and enhancements.

I have no other APO or drivers installed from the pack, no Nahimic, Sonic Studio or Atmos.




Unfortunately Neo: PC is expand not surround QQ.

====

@Alan Finotty

The Modded DTS version, is not using any APO keys, the only key present is E-APO, no Endpoint FX required.



The Realek APO (.838) also supports Dolby Digital, and I also found a co-exist setting for DD-DTS.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jan 22, 2021)

I have a weird problem.

Whenever I use these drivers, the AMD Radeon Software's game recording will not have sound. If I switch back to the regular drivers, this problem seems to go away.

Any thoughts on this? The motherboard I am using is MSI's P67A-GD65 (B3)

And while I am having this discussion, is it possible for me to use the DCH driver for my sound card without the mods? I want to use the standard DCH drivers for my ALC892, but I don't think they release them like that anymore.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 22, 2021)

That seems to be an issue with the AMD Radeon Software, for ages I had problems with it (I'm talking years), where it works with some AMD releases but not others.
I ended up just using the DVR built into Windows 10, It records audio both from speakers and digital, works with AAF drivers, and my modded one.

Windows can also do background recording, where you can save the last X minutes of gameplay.



Here is a quick DVR recording test of SWBF2, I'm using digital S/PDIF.

https://streamable.com/okkd4o

----

Here are brand based releases, pick your brand, sort by submit date, read its description.
Here for official Microsoft releases, sort by last updated, select download.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jan 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That seems to be an issue with the AMD Radeon Software, for ages I had problems with it (I'm talking years), where it works with some AMD releases but not others.
> I ended up just using the DVR built into Windows 10, It records audio both from speakers and digital, works with AAF drivers, and my modded one.
> 
> Windows can also do background recording, where you can save the last X minutes of gameplay.
> ...




Thank you for your reply. While I am aware of the issues with AMD's ReLive not being able to record the audio, I feel that the audio drivers are responsible in this case.

I have tried downloading the official MSI UAD package, but I don't think they support my motherboard, as that driver simply refuses to install. I believe while @alanfox2000 was actively working on APO Configurator, there was a way to mod these standard releases to support motherboards that are left behind by the vendors themselves


----------



## dhrto (Jan 22, 2021)

@Ferather

Thanks for your extensive reply. I have only Sound Blaster Cinema 5 installed, that's because the drivers from my mainboard have support for it (I don't use it though). Other than that just the driver and DDL+DTS only ticked during installation. Now I can have 5.1 surround from my receiver, that is connected through S/PDIF (receiver decodes the signal), in games that support surround output. There's no upmixing (I didn't expect that either), when a stereo source plays, my receiver still shows 5.1 signal, but only the 2 front channels actually have sound. The other channels are just 'empty' I suppose.

I'm just glad it works. The whole APO thing is a bit over my head to be honest


----------



## Ferather (Jan 22, 2021)

@Romulus2K4

You have two options, either right click the audio device in device manager and select update, then browse for driver, let me pick, select your downloaded, and ignore the 'not for your device' warning.
Or, modify the HDX.inf (or similar), and look for the section [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.10.0...15063], remove all the lines but one, and remove its ending, looking like this (in red):

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.10.0...15063]
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC

Save the file, then disable driver signing to install it (not signed anymore since you modified it).

----

@dhrto

Currently the AAF driver does not work properly for multichannel PCM to DDL-DTS, as previously mentioned it merges rear with front and doesn't output rear (pretty much like headphone mode).
You can install my AAF DTS mod here, or wait for Alan to add it to his pack. It pretty much fixes everything, it even has functioning Neo : PC (stereo to 5.1-7.1, expand).

Personally I prefer stereo surround, as expand always sounds terrible on the rear, that's with all apps, even my speakers expand sounds terrible.
Creative X-Fi stereo expand also sounds terrible, its the way expand works, Creative does have stereo surround as well.

Essentially the mod version has everything but stereo surround options (I'm using E-APO).

Note: The THX app does have stereo surround option.


----------



## dhrto (Jan 22, 2021)

@Ferather But somehow the multichannel PCM to DDL-DTS does work for me, as long as I untick the enable audio enhancement option. It works in all the games I tested so far. But I will keep an eye out for updates from Alan.

As for stereo surround. I'd much rather let my receiver do this. For this to work, when a stereo signal is played, the DDL or DTS should only encode a stereo signal, so the receiver gets an encoded stereo signal instead of 5.1 (as is the case right now). This would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 22, 2021)

Must be a bug, "enable audio enhancement" did not show for me with driver only, no apps. Very interesting find, here is the drivers only, with no rear.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/1-png.185041/

----

My receiver will upmix stereo as 5.1 expand or 4.1 surround, but in order to do so, it has to be stereo PCM (not encoded), is that what you mean?


----------



## dhrto (Jan 22, 2021)

No it doesn't have to be in PCM, a stereo DD or DTS encoded signal can also be expanded. My receiver has several options for that (including the option to just leave the signal as is = no expansion, which I usually prefer for music). I'm running an older Yamaha receiver (15+ years old).

EDIT
Of course in this scenario I can just switch back to PCM, since encoding to DD of DTS lowers the quality (lossy compression), but it would be a handy feature for the lazy because it saves me the step of manually adjusting the sound output on the PC


----------



## xela (Jan 22, 2021)

ador250 said:


> I made a mod for hardcore Dolby lovers Realtek UAD Dolby Mod
> 
> - Dolby Home Theater v4
> - Dolby Digital Encoder on digital output
> ...


the link doesn't work, please reuplod, thanks


----------



## Hearick (Jan 22, 2021)

H4cziLLa said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link doesn't work. Could you reupload it, please ?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 22, 2021)

So your looking for the full Dolby pack? Those posts are dated and from what I can see not supported.


----------



## Hearick (Jan 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> So your looking for the full Dolby pack? Those posts are dated and from what I can see not supported.


Yep ! It would be cool to have all Dolby/DTS mods


----------



## xela (Jan 22, 2021)

thx.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 22, 2021)

Let me send some files to Alan. I should have nearly everything, I also have SRS, SRS TruSurround, Harmon, Sony, Toshiba and other APOs.




Edit: Sent to Alan, fingers crossed.


----------



## Hearick (Jan 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Let me send some files to Alan. I should have nearly everything, I also have SRS, SRS TruSurround, Harmon, Sony, Toshiba and other APOs.
> 
> View attachment 185078
> 
> Edit: Sent to Alan, fingers crossed.


I hope he will soon  do something with that ^^


----------



## Luckas12 (Jan 22, 2021)

Como resolver o problema (GenKGA.exe - Erro de aplicação "A aplicação não poderia ser iniciada corretamente (0xc000007b)" (GenKGA3.exe - Erro de aplicação "A aplicação não poderia iniciado correta (0xc000007b)" ) Uso do windows 10 20h2


----------



## Hearick (Jan 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Let me send some files to Alan. I should have nearly everything, I also have SRS, SRS TruSurround, Harmon, Sony, Toshiba and other APOs.
> 
> View attachment 185078
> 
> Edit: Sent to Alan, fingers crossed.


Did you have some news ?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 22, 2021)

Give it a few days for Alan to read and mod things (that's if he wants to). He's probably busy at the moment.


----------



## Dee_NA (Jan 24, 2021)

I downloaded the latest dch file and noticed the driver is still coming up as High Definition Audio Device. Anybody help me as to why that is? First time of being on windows 10 and has a 1902 build if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 24, 2021)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4425583

Try that, and let me know. Alan will only show in the list if the drivers went into the system.


----------



## Dee_NA (Jan 24, 2021)

The 6.0.8814.1 version works perfectly but haven't tried the first Optimus version yet. The ID I have is HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250228

Update: dolby atmos doesnt show up in volume mixer but sound blaster connect does.


----------



## pyuras (Jan 24, 2021)

@dhrto @Ferather

Sorry for the late reply. I finally got a chance to test @dhrto's solution. I installed 6.0.9091.1 today (both codecs + ASIO only) and the option to turn on/off audio enhancements is there (pic bellow). Ticking it off (it's on by default) does fix the multichannel issues, indeed.





I first installed 6.0.9091.1 (UPDATE) to test this issue but I ran into the same problem @Dee_NA is having with the device showing up as "High Definition Audio" instead of "AAF DHC Optimus Sound". I couldn't even open up the Realtek Audio Console, so something is definitely broken with 6.0.9091.1 (UPDATE), at least with my hardware/software combo (ALC892, Gigabyte Z390 Gaming M motherboard, Windows 20H2). Again, AAF 6.0.9091.1 is currently installed and working fine. Could you look into it if you have the time, @Alan Finotty ?


----------



## Hearick (Jan 24, 2021)

pyuras said:


> @dhrto @Ferather
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I finally got a chance to test @dhrto's solution. I installed 6.0.9091.1 today (both codecs + ASIO only) and the option to turn on/off audio enhancements is there (pic bellow). Ticking it off (it's on by default) does fix the multichannel issues, indeed.
> 
> ...


To make work the UPDATE version I had to install at the same time both versions (UPDATE and 6.0.9091.1) hope it serves to you ^^


----------



## pyuras (Jan 24, 2021)

Hearick said:


> To make work the UPDATE version I had to install at the same time both versions (UPDATE and 6.0.9091.1) hope it serves to you ^^



Thanks for the info. I don't think it's supposed to work this way, though. The filesize of the UPDATE release (larger than regular 6.0.9091.1) implies it's supposed to be a standalone release and should work as such. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## danial.aw (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello, sorry if this has been answered before but I couldnt find it searching. 

When using the modded drivers the mute key on dell laptop stops working, is there any guide to get that working again with them easily?


----------



## dhrto (Jan 24, 2021)

@pyuras I'm happy to hear that turning off audio enhancement also worked for you. I too am on version  6.0.9091.1, not the update. Since it is working now, I think I will leave it alone. If it ain't broken...


----------



## Ferather (Jan 24, 2021)

The 6.0.9091.1 (UPDATE) [6.0.9091.2], installer appears to have a bug, and does not install the files to the system to be used (system driver repository).
It's interesting how the enhancement option was not available to me, but it is with the AAF full DTS pack (includes DTS FX).

The option is still enabled for me on the DTS pack, no issues. Playing SWBF2 in 5.1 DTS.



Been enabled for 4 days, 100% bug free, stable, 100% UAD.

====




----

DTS Connect (summary):

DTS Connect is a blanket name for a two-part system used on the computer platform only, in order to convert PC audio into the DTS format, transported via a single S/PDIF cable.
The two components of the system are DTS Interactive and DTS Neo : PC. It is found on various CMedia soundcards and onboard audio with Realtek ALC883DTS/ALC889A/ALC888DD-GR/ALC892-DTS-CG
and SoundMAX AD1988 chips, as well as several cards based on the X-Fi chipset, such as the SoundBlaster Titanium series and Auzentech's X-Fi series cards.

[DTS Interactive]: This is a real-time DTS stream encoder. On the PC, it takes multichannel audio and converts it into a 1.5 Mbit/s DTS stream for output.
Because it uses the original DTS codec to transmit audio, fidelity is limited to 5.1 channel at 48 kHz, 24bit.

[DTS Neo : PC]: This is a technology based on the DTS Neo:6 matrix surround technology, which transforms any stereo content (MP3, WMA, CD Audio, or games) into a simulated 7.1-channels.

----

[DTS Surround Sensation]: Previously known as DTS Virtual. It allows a virtual 5.1 surround sound to be heard through a standard pair of headphones or speakers.

----









						DTS (company) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ferather (Jan 25, 2021)

Edit: Going to make a standalone version.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 25, 2021)

run the executable 
seriously thats all there is the latest release is broken if you had bothered to read the thread use the older release


----------



## Driggz (Jan 26, 2021)

I installed 6.0.9091.1 (both codecs with the realtek universal + ASIO only) but I didn't get any 5.1 DTS or Dolby option under the advanced tab. only 2 channel selections. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sirok- (Jan 26, 2021)

Подскажите пожалуйста как пользоваться Realtek Audio Device Tweak с 6.0.9091.1 было всё ок .А с 6.0.9091.2 проблема(((


----------



## Ferather (Jan 26, 2021)

@Driggz

The AFF driver does not have upmixing options, all stereo audio will only play on 2 speakers, you need to upmix the stereo into all channels (see here).

----

@sirok-

6.0.9091.2 the installer is broken and it does not copy drivers to the drive, 6.0.9091.1 has a mild issue with SPDIF and enhancer enabled.

====

@Everyone

I made a standalone DTS suite driver: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aaf-realtek-dch-audio-driver-dts.277711/


----------



## sirok- (Jan 26, 2021)

Cпасибо


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 26, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9098.1
REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Dee_NA (Jan 27, 2021)

I just downloaded the newest dch version to test it out. Any way in near future we could try an updated DJ Urko HDA Compiler Alan Finotty version? Its got a really nice sound to it playing cinema 5, dts audio, dolby atmos and dolby home theater all at once. I'm using Streaming settings on cinema 5 especially for eq. Entertainment and in-front, and ear buds on dts audio. Dialogue Enhancer turned on on Game for Dolby Atmos. Dolby Home Theater is set to graphic: halfway below 0db, leveler set on low, dialogue enhancer set all the way and virtualizer is set to headphones... all the way. Been usin spotify to test it out with Dts being on and the other settings.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 27, 2021)

@Alan Finotty

I extracted your installer and noticed you are still using Dolby PCEE3, and not Dolby PCEE4. I attached the PCEE4 files for you, hopefully this works better in some way, also thanks for your updates.


----------



## Desef (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi. I need some help, please. I recently bought an ASAU Tuf Gaming B550-Plus motherboard and as you already know, the S/PDIF output is limited to 2 channels for some reason. After some searching, I found this very helpful thread. I installed V6.0.9098.1 of this driver, but I was experimenting and I selected a whole bunch of the components. I tried to familiarise myself with the various options, the I tried to uninstall some of the components. Eventually I had to di a full uninstall of the driver, before I could re-install with only a few of the components.

However, after the driver was re-installed, the front-end of the various modules are not installed (Creative, Sonic, Realtek, etc). I tried various ways, including uninstalling the drivers/devices in Device manager, full uninstall with Revo Uninstaller, etc, but I cannot get these modules active. They are shown in the Device Manager, but there is no way that I can run these modules. I even did a system restore to a restore point before I started playing around. Even if I re-install the original sound driver that came with the motherboard, the Realtek console is unavailable.

I would appreciate advice with what is required to install these modules properly.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2021)

What do you mean you cant run the software components? Do you mean they are installed but no app to use?


----------



## Bradden (Jan 28, 2021)

I think that's exactly what @Desef  means. I've had similar issues when updating. I've not found a proper fix for it yet. Sorry I can;t be more help.

I've managed to get the front ends installed but the dolby atmos one just tells me to plug headphones in.. even if they are plugged in... it used to load properly even without headphones.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2021)

I fixed that bug with Alans driver, uninstall his drivers, then right click uninstall the 'Software Component', tick delete driver, then pnputil to finish removal. Open command prompt as admin.

Type the following command: pnputil -e , this will display all installed drivers, look for the vendor and device name and copy the oemX.inf name.
Now type the following command: pnputil -d oemX.inf , this will delete the driver, however it must not be in use (uninstalled).



Do that for every 'Alan Finotty' driver. Then restart your PC, and run a registry cleaner.


----------



## Dee_NA (Jan 29, 2021)

Is there an updated version that uses dts audio/studio sound and such?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 29, 2021)

Yes: AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS | AFAIK Studio Sound is replaced by Headphones:X


----------



## Desef (Jan 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I fixed that bug with Alans driver, uninstall his drivers, then right click uninstall the 'Software Component', tick delete driver, then pnputil to finish removal. Open command prompt as admin.
> 
> Type the following command: pnputil -e , this will display all installed drivers, look for the vendor and device name and copy the oemX.inf name.
> Now type the following command: pnputil -d oemX.inf , this will delete the driver, however it must not be in use (uninstalled).
> ...



Thanks for your help and insight. This helped me to get the console installed again.


----------



## grifers (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi guys. Need Realtek mod driver with Dolby Prologic 2 on SPDIF, please. what driver use?. I have realtek alc1220 (asus z370 e gaming motherboard)

R2.80 Modded driver doesnt work Pro Logic with the lastest windows 10 update (october 20h2) It stopped working, DTS and Dolbu digital Works fine.

I specifically need it to work for Logic 2 in spdif. I've tried alain finnote's drivers and I can't see the option. Please help me, I'm going crazy

P.D - @Alan Finotty please help me


----------



## ZiO (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi guys, its now 10 years that i try to solve this problem , i mean, 5.1 from optical, i try any driver and still have 2 channal..
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X99S-GAMING-7/Specification to --> https://au.yamaha.com/en/products/audio_visual/av_receivers_amps/htr-2067/index.html by optical... thx from Italy  help pls


----------



## Ferather (Jan 30, 2021)

@grifers

Why do you need Dolby Prologic 2, for stereo to 5.1? Just use E-APO and make your own profile, you will get 0ms latency (don't even need ASIO). See my signature below.

====

@ZiO

Install AAF driver or my DTS version, then install E-APO and an upmixer, see my signature below. You will get 5.1 for 5.1, and 5.1 stereo surround for 2 channel audio.
The driver must first be able to transcode multichannel PCM to DTS or DDL. Both AAF driver sets fully support transcoding for SPDIF.

My AAF DTS driver does have DTS Neo PC, but its expand, not surround. Else they dont have stereo upmixers.


----------



## ZiO (Jan 30, 2021)

Thx a lot , i try all steps for all day, i try and retry, clean all driver, install, with all steps, nothing change, only digital realteck option with no dts pannel and still 2 channale , i can have only 5.1 on video trhue vlc with passtrough, its now long time that i tryng fix it.. now i thinking to buy a new pci-e audio board that use optical with 5.1 , have any sujestion?

thx lot , maybe i cant with my motherboard, or you think that with a fresh win10 installatiion i can?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 30, 2021)

ZiO's issue has been fixed.


----------



## ZiO (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh thx , for MSI Mobo's need a specif update, thx to Ferathe i fixed a super boring problem


----------



## lightzout (Jan 31, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @torang
> 
> This is better answered by @Alan Finotty, mod version: 6.0.8960.1 is a little older, try mod version : 6.0.9091.1.
> 
> ...


For what its worth my audio works best if not exclusively with enhancements disabled and also unchecking "allow exclusive control" because I will run games and music at same time. I am a big FooBar2000 fan but if anyone knows one better please share.


----------



## SnoutBaron (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi, can anyone explain which options should be installed?

For example:
Is Dolby Atmos a better replacement for BlasterX 720 or are they 2 completely different things that have completely different uses?
The same with A-Volute (which to choose?), is it a completely different thing, functionality-wise or is it a better/worse alternative to Atmos and Blaster X 720?

On top of all that, under Creative Suite, which is the better option? 360? 720? Cinema 5? TruStudio?

Thanks.


----------



## spods (Feb 1, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...



already downloaded it and installed it


----------



## hook (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi, can you help me please? Does drivers work with codec Realtek S1200A? I play game with sound 5.1 set. Get dolby digital signal with Toslink on reciever, but weird, no surround channels sound. When I tried  dolby 5.1 sound test, I heard surround channels from front channels (front left, right and center works fine).

Thanks for helping.


----------



## dhrto (Feb 1, 2021)

hook said:


> Hi, can you help me please? Does drivers work with codec Realtek S1200A? I play game with sound 5.1 set. Get dolby digital signal with Toslink on reciever, but weird, no surround channels sound. When I tried  dolby 5.1 sound test, I heard surround channels from front channels (front left, right and center works fine).
> 
> Thanks for helping.


Have you already tried to turn off 'enable audio enhancements'? See this post for details.


----------



## hook (Feb 1, 2021)

dhrto said:


> Have you already tried to turn off 'enable audio enhancements'? See this post for details.


Super! It worked. Thanks for help


----------



## ZiO (Feb 1, 2021)

i got dts pastrought now, just a small question, do you think i can get 5,1 speaker config here? i have 6 level from windows audio, but i cant set levels, i mean if i move them notthing happened, but dts passtrought still work 

now i have like the blue pic with 2 speaker , i would like 5 like the last pic..thx , amazing board !!!


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

@Alan Finotty

Can we get AAF extension installer for non AAF drivers? Pretty much the Alan version of the Realtek APO Driver.
I would prefer to use a version controlled by you as the said product contains viruses.

Thanks for your time and mods.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Alan Finotty
> 
> Can we get AAF extension installer for non AAF drivers? Pretty much the Alan version of the Realtek APO Driver.
> I would prefer to use a version controlled by you as the said product contains viruses.
> ...


No viruses in that Realtek APO driver according to virus total two false positives one from ESET and one from some unknown Chinese antivirus

installing the APOs requires modifications to the driver inf files


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

I get a warning for the patcher and coin trojan, plus another pup. In general you only need to unlock the vendor id code.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 5, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9102.1
REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## ofbakirci (Feb 5, 2021)

I am having an error like that. I uninstalled the drivers from the Device Manager. 

I once installed the modded driver and revert back to original, because my in and out jacks were not working with the modded one. 
I want to try it again because all my computer sounds goes through the other side on the voice chat or voice record. I've tried almost anything. 
You can check my thread from the link.


----------



## Dee_NA (Feb 6, 2021)

I have a question, i apologize for askin but what is AMD KSL Filter Driver?? I tried researching but came up empty how it works and afraid to click on some random site that might carry a virus.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 6, 2021)

@ofbakirci

Your meant to use the AFF uninstaller in programs and apps, not right click uninstall, which removes part of the drivers, but doesn't fully uninstall AAF properly, you will get problems.

----

@Dee_NA

I just did a quick Google of "AMD KSL Filter Driver", it's an official driver, used with mod drivers.

*DCHU Driver (UAD)
Driver Version:* 6.0.8787.1
*Mod Version: *05-10-2019
*Requirement:* Win10 RS3, RS4, RS5 19H1 X64
*Features:*
- Dolby Digital/DTS Interactive with Sound Blaster Audio Effects over HDMI/SPDIF output
- Include all necessary components from official UAD release (ASIO, Realtek Speech Preprocessing IP DLL, AMD KSL Filter Driver, etc...)
- UWP Audio Control Panel: Realltek Audio Control + Sound Blaster Connect:


----------



## Dee_NA (Feb 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @ofbakirci
> 
> Your meant to use the AFF uninstaller in programs and apps, not right click uninstall, which removes part of the drivers, but doesn't fully uninstall AAF properly, you will get problems.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for gettin back to me. I guess I was wonderin if the filter deals with noise reduction and everything. But yeah I came across where its amdacpksl.sys if my memory serves me right, just not sure about some sites out there as far as clicking on it and all goes as to what i may be bringin in.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 6, 2021)

*6.0.9102.1 *thanks Alan


----------



## Hearick (Feb 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> *6.0.9102.1 *thanks Alan


?


----------



## dexter94 (Feb 7, 2021)

Where I can download the KGA config exe?


----------



## Dee_NA (Feb 7, 2021)

dexter94 said:


> Where I can download the KGA config exe?


1st page under Dch and Uad i think it is...


----------



## MichiW (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey Guys,

for me its all working with an old version but for now i had to do a clean install.
I had saved this page for later times and i am sure there was a tutorial on the first page, which VID or DID i have to edit for DTS Interactive or for Dolby Digital.
For the latest version, is there also a tutorial or how does it work now?


----------



## emanresu (Feb 9, 2021)

MichiW said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> for me its all working with an old version but for now i had to do a clean install.
> I had saved this page for later times and i am sure there was a tutorial on the first page, which VID or DID i have to edit for DTS Interactive or for Dolby Digital.
> For the latest version, is there also a tutorial or how does it work now?


Hey! In Realtek Tweak Utility there should be a policy option for enabling DTS, try that first


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2021)

Alan has already done that, you only need to install, DTS in the tweak utility will still require .dll's and supporting APO for full functionality.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Alan has already done that, you only need to install, DTS in the tweak utility will still require .dll's and supporting APO for full functionality.



Is it also possible, to integrate the full DTS-Components in Alans DCH-Packs for Co-Installing?


----------



## Petenyc7 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey Guys,

I need help with Dolby Digital 5.1 over optical connection. I have Gigabyte TRX40 Aorus Master Motherboard with ALC1220VB and ALC4050H chipsets. Original drivers were showing up in Device Manager as Realtek USB audio and now they show up as Realtek USB 2.0 Audio.  I have tried Alan’s DCH packs with no luck. Also tried patched drivers 2.80 and 2.79 and a I cannot get this to work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gcreeper (Feb 11, 2021)

been trying to get dts or 7.1 thx or dd working on a croshair vi hero i have not had any luck i get only 5.1 option, running a toslink to a onkyo tuner is there a specific way to install this i am not seeing or another file?


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 11, 2021)

The only way to get 7.1 working is if you had analog out, and your onkyo has inputs for 7.1 analog in. Other then that you can do, or try to do, 5.1 and set your receiver to do "dolby" in like a matrix mode to have it manipulate 7.1 that way. Other then that, doing optical will only let you do 5.1, for there is no other way around that for optical is just set to do 5.1 and thats it.
Its going to be hard to fine a "newer" receiver now a days with 7.1 analog in, for they have pretty much just gotten rid of it when 4K started to be the new thing on the block. My old Onkyo TX-NR809 did 4K pass through, but it seems that they had a huge problem with the hdmi board going bad, and mine did just that.


----------



## gcreeper (Feb 11, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> The only way to get 7.1 working is if you had analog out, and your onkyo has inputs for 7.1 analog in. Other then that you can do, or try to do, 5.1 and set your receiver to do "dolby" in like a matrix mode to have it manipulate 7.1 that way. Other then that, doing optical will only let you do 5.1, for there is no other way around that for optical is just set to do 5.1 and thats it.
> Its going to be hard to fine a "newer" receiver now a days with 7.1 analog in, for they have pretty much just gotten rid of it when 4K started to be the new thing on the block. My old Onkyo TX-NR809 did 4K pass through, but it seems that they had a huge problem with the hdmi board going bad, and mine did just that.


appreciate it, ill give it a look see if it has the analog out for it,  running a onkyo tx sr803 wonderful tuner  surround all klipsch and a pair of older optimus mach 3 so would like to get best sound possible. the weird thing is that i did get dts at one time on a older pioneer tuner via the optical just been pulling my hair out lol.  one other thing is this when its running does 5.1 no issues. but sounds off but if i turn on dts x for headphones tuner flops over to dts neo 6 and sounds pretty good but i dont recall if rears where working.


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 11, 2021)

One thing to consider if you plan on doing analog, like I do, is get a player call potplayer, for within its audio setting you can set it up to do almost every conceivable sound output. I seem to have trouble getting vcl player to do 7.1 right, even when forcing it to do dolby surround in its setting, pot player is, for me, a better choice to watch videos or music with. If you have a 4K monitor/tv, what I do with my consoles including my Xbox one x, is I use a switch that has 4 HDMI inputs, and it has optical as well that I send the toslink to my receiver, Denon avr 3310 CI and use its output directly to my 4K TCL tv. It kinda sucks not getting 7.1 from it, but on the other hand I do get it to do 4K, so its a give and take. If you do 7.1 analog to your receiver, then what ever you play, movies/games/music will decode correctly without the need to do these drivers to get dts/dd. Even if you got the toslink to do right and decode that, its just making it sound as if you are playing in "surround", but to get true 7.1 in movies and games you need a older receiver, like what you and I are using, that has actual 7.1 analog in, to do it all in that form. If you want a little better then the boards 7.1, the ONLY "newer" card that creative does in 7.1 actual output analog, you need a Sound Blaster X3. All the rest of the creative lines do 5.1, and simulates 7.1 via headphones. I had that card for a little bit, but found that my boards 7.1 analog, and that cards one, I couldn't tell the difference in sound quality, so I sent it back. But this is how I have all my stuff set up. Though now I moved my sub behind me, and traded my HT's Bic PL12 with the polk in the picture. I have also bypassed using my sub outputs on my receiver, and ran a high output line right to my sub, for in doing that I had found by using sub out, it took away the HZ my actual front speakers could do, making having larger front speakers kinda useless. If you plan on running small speakers all around its great, but having larger speakers that can do some really good bass on their own, sending the high to my sub, makes it work kick butt. I have excellent mid bass now with my towers getting the full HZ they need, and all rest also gets put thru the front speakers and also out the sub, and really made a HUGE difference in sound quality. If you are using them Klipsch speakers give it a shot, it will make a heck of a difference in sound quality pumping all the full HZ to them towers. Im using a full complete DCM set up from the 90's, and sounds flippin fantastic.

Now you may have to go into your receivers audio set up to do full range to the towers, and make it set up to also have the rears being used if I remember correctly. I know I have to do it with the Denon, cuz it makes the rears set up as zone 2/3. Also if you have the Realtek chip on ur board, you for sure have to go in it and set the analog to 7.1 for by default its set to stereo. Also you have to do task management and set either the mic, or line in to do side speakers. But that's it, run all analog, run the highs to the sub and turn sub off in the receiver and software, set the fronts to large, and bam, you got some banging fun time 

And yes, my room is a mess, I know 

OH and in that pic was my old Onkyo RZ810 unit, I got rid of it for the Denon which I stole off eBay for $100 bill. I use receivers all over the house for my boy has a Sony in his room, in the big screen room right next to my desk, is yet a Denon, and in my bedroom I use a projector as well, and yet another Denon  I been snagging receivers of goodwills website on the cheap cheap, but I could not pass up this new Denon I have hooked up. Its pretty much the same as the 2808CI I was using, but has 5 HDMI inputs rather then just 2 like you have as well.


----------



## pyuras (Feb 11, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> One thing to consider if you plan on doing analog, like I do, is get a player call potplayer, for within its audio setting you can set it up to do almost every conceivable sound output. I seem to have trouble getting vcl player to do 7.1 right, even when forcing it to do dolby surround in its setting, pot player is, for me, a better choice to watch videos or music with. If you have a 4K monitor/tv, what I do with my consoles including my Xbox one x, is I use a switch that has 4 HDMI inputs, and it has optical as well that I send the toslink to my receiver, Denon avr 3310 CI and use its output directly to my 4K TCL tv. It kinda sucks not getting 7.1 from it, but on the other hand I do get it to do 4K, so its a give and take. If you do 7.1 analog to your receiver, then what ever you play, movies/games/music will decode correctly without the need to do these drivers to get dts/dd. Even if you got the toslink to do right and decode that, its just making it sound as if you are playing in "surround", but to get true 7.1 in movies and games you need a older receiver, like what you and I are using, that has actual 7.1 analog in, to do it all in that form. If you want a little better then the boards 7.1, the ONLY "newer" card that creative does in 7.1 actual output analog, you need a Sound Blaster X3. All the rest of the creative lines do 5.1, and simulates 7.1 via headphones. I had that card for a little bit, but found that my boards 7.1 analog, and that cards one, I couldn't tell the difference in sound quality, so I sent it back. But this is how I have all my stuff set up. Though now I moved my sub behind me, and traded my HT's Bic PL12 with the polk in the picture. I have also bypassed using my sub outputs on my receiver, and ran a high output line right to my sub, for in doing that I had found by using sub out, it took away the HZ my actual front speakers could do, making having larger front speakers kinda useless. If you plan on running small speakers all around its great, but having larger speakers that can do some really good bass on their own, sending the high to my sub, makes it work kick butt. I have excellent mid bass now with my towers getting the full HZ they need, and all rest also gets put thru the front speakers and also out the sub, and really made a HUGE difference in sound quality. If you are using them Klipsch speakers give it a shot, it will make a heck of a difference in sound quality pumping all the full HZ to them towers. Im using a full complete DCM set up from the 90's, and sounds flippin fantastic.
> 
> Now you may have to go into your receivers audio set up to do full range to the towers, and make it set up to also have the rears being used if I remember correctly. I know I have to do it with the Denon, cuz it makes the rears set up as zone 2/3. Also if you have the Realtek chip on ur board, you for sure have to go in it and set the analog to 7.1 for by default its set to stereo. Also you have to do task management and set either the mic, or line in to do side speakers. But that's it, run all analog, run the highs to the sub and turn sub off in the receiver and software, set the fronts to large, and bam, you got some banging fun time
> 
> ...



I have the same Coolermaster case, I love it


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 11, 2021)

The best case ever!


----------



## ItsMARCky (Feb 11, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Allan, when I install your driver package, using ACL1220 and Windows 20H2, it's possible enable audio 7.1 via optical cable? I don't know if I do something wrong, I've tried everything using alot of driver packages (Signed and not-signed) included yours, and all the time I just get 5.1 Douby and DTS. I'm using a ASRock Z370 Taichi MB and a Denon AVR-2311CI receiver.


----------



## dhrto (Feb 11, 2021)

S/PDIF (optical or coax) is limited to 5.1. 7.1 is not possible according to the specs. If you want 7.1, the only way to go is analog (or HDMI, but that's a whole other thing).


----------



## ItsMARCky (Feb 11, 2021)

dhrto said:


> S/PDIF (optical or coax) is limited to 5.1. 7.1 is not possible according to the specs. If you want 7.1, the only way to go is analog (or HDMI, but that's a whole other thing).


I did a research on your comment, many of the things I found are old (In Portuguese and English). Still in doubt about it, the TOSLINK wiki is saying that it accepts 5.1/7.1 compressed audio. I will test it with an HDMI bridge just for audio extraction, bad that the controller will become NVIDIA, but thanks for the answer!


----------



## dhrto (Feb 12, 2021)

About HDMI, normally this will be PCM (uncompressed) over HDMI. That's how I connect my HTPC to my recently bought receiver. So if you extract audio from it, it will never 'fit' on S/PDIF and probably be just a stereo track.

My old receiver only had S/PDIF and analog. You are right that S/PDIF technically can receive more than 5.1, because I did have several movies that had a Dolby EX (?) track which is 6.1, which worked just fine over S/PDIF. But as for as I know, the realtime encoding of Dolby Digital or DTS is limited to 5.1. So the problem here is I think the 'sending' part on the soundcard / realtime encoder.


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 12, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> *WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.*



actually Alan, version *1.5.7.0* of the Nahimic app was recently available from the MS store instead of 1.5.4.0.
in any case, disable MS store auto updates to prevent it from updating the Nahimic app to 1.5.4.0 or greater

edit - so you need to edit/update the description about this recent version of the Nahimic app from MS store as it may no longer offer the 1.5.4.0 version for some users


----------



## Ferather (Feb 12, 2021)

@Metal-Tom

Is it also possible, to integrate the full DTS-Components in Alans DCH-Packs for Co-Installing? -- Yes


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Metal-Tom
> 
> Is it also possible, to integrate the full DTS-Components in Alans DCH-Packs for Co-Installing? -- Yes



So pls show me, how to do


----------



## Ferather (Feb 12, 2021)

Hmm, I will do some code pulling tomorrow, however you want the .dll's and code from the .inf. If you separate the extra code into a separate .inf along with the .dlls, you can convert it into an extension.

I have a tendency to reverse engineer, so its immediate to play 'spot the difference' with code and files.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Hmm, I will do some code pulling tomorrow, however you want the .dll's and code from the .inf. If you separate the extra code into a separate .inf along with the .dlls, you can convert it into an extension.
> 
> I have a tendency to reverse engineer, so its immediate to play 'spot the difference' with code and files.



I don't know, how you mean, sorry...


----------



## ksio89 (Feb 15, 2021)

Installed 6.0.9102.1 it on my B450M Aorus M (ALC892) which doesn't have S/PDIF, and though the drivers themselves have been installed, none of the applications installed along detect the sound device:











Installed an older version after uninstalling the most recent ones with DDU on Safe Mode, but still nothing. I read reports of other users who own motherboards with ALC892 codec (such as Asrock B450M Steel Legend) and it worked for them, so I wonder why it isn't for me.


----------



## torang (Feb 15, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.


hi
What's the best config when installing?


----------



## c300g97 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi ! 
I've tried to install the latest version of your driver on my notebook (ALC 255), and although supported i don't get access to any surround application (No one is present, even though i had them selected during installation phase), and Dolby Access simply crashes on startup...
I have done a clean audio driver install, so that's not the issue appearently.
Maybe ALC255 is not supported?

I have  the Acer Aspire 5-A515 notebook.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2021)

@Metal-Tom​
You compare the code in your inf file, and the one you are getting the new code from, then you 'spot the difference' between the two (examples: new code, code removed), and transfer the changes to a text file.
The transfer to a separate text file makes it easier to make an extension .inf, since your extension will be adding to pre-existing drivers, rather than install the full driver.

You will also need any .dll, .sys (so on) files that are used in the .inf file you are getting your new info from.

--

Read over a pre-existing extension .inf, its structure is very similar to an ordinary driver .inf, but with a different class ID and some changes.

====

@ksio89​
Go to 'add and remove programs' (apps & features), uninstall all Realtek and AAF (Alan Finotty), then restart. In device manager, check your audio device is 'Microsoft', or no branding audio device.
Open 'command prompt' (or two, one to read) as admin, and type: pnputil -e  |  Then read the screen, look for Alan Finotty, and Realtek as 'sound device', copy the oemX names.

Now type: pnputil -d oemX.inf  |  where oemX.inf is like oem22.inf, do this for all then restart. If it fails, right click the device in 'device manager', and uninstall, try again.

pnputil.exe | Microsoft PnP Utility - Tool to add, delete, export, and enumerate driver packages. | STRONTIC

I suggest running a registry cleaner, now install the latest package, and enjoy!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Metal-Tom
> 
> You compare the code in your inf file, and the one you are getting the new code from, then you 'spot the difference' between the two (examples: new code, code removed), and transfer the changes to a text file.
> The transfer to a separate text file makes it easier to make an extension .inf, since your extension will be adding to pre-existing drivers, rather than install the full driver.
> ...



Could you pls do it once for me? At now, it seems to be some heavy for me, sorry...


----------



## Lucky8 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi guys any one has the realtek hda driver test utility  ? All posted links seems offline


----------



## Dos101 (Feb 16, 2021)

ador250 said:


> I made a mod for hardcore Dolby lovers Realtek UAD Dolby Mod
> 
> - Dolby Home Theater v4
> - Dolby Digital Encoder on digital output
> ...


Please re-upload this, I am very interested.


----------



## SGZ12 (Feb 17, 2021)

dhrto said:


> Have you already tried to turn off 'enable audio enhancements'? See this post for details.


This works, but then you can't adjust the equalizer or any other option


----------



## dhrto (Feb 17, 2021)

SGZ12 said:


> This works, but then you can't adjust the equalizer or any other option


This kind of makes sense, since the DDL or DTS encoder would just take the 'raw' or un-edited signal and encode it. The encoded signal cannot be adjusted until it is decoded again. Adjustments should be made at the decoder side, i.e. the receiver.


----------



## shutfu (Feb 17, 2021)

i cant get the equalizer in the realtek HDA panel to show up in the latest version, even if i add the feature with the realtek audio device tweak. infact, none of the changes i make in realtek audio device tweak seemt o have any effect


----------



## Dee_NA (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm tryin to remember... is there an xml file where the channel count is changed from 2 to 5?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 19, 2021)

@Dos101

Talk to @xela, https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aaf-realtek-dch-audio-driver-dts.277711/post-4448343


----------



## KingKairo (Feb 19, 2021)

So I havent updated this in a while and decided to tonight. It seems like every time i do update this i have some issue. lmao. So this time after uninstalling and removing all the alan driver files from the driver store I installed the latest DCH version and now I can only pick stereo speaker setup as everything else is grayed out. Also I dont see Atmos installed anywhere....


----------



## Raikun (Feb 20, 2021)

@Alan Finotty Does the package work with the S1220A? I have a Asus ROG Strix Z370 F Gaming.

Regards


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 20, 2021)

Raikun said:


> @Alan Finotty Does the package work with the S1220A? I have a Asus ROG Strix Z370 F Gaming.
> 
> Regards


Yes, it does


----------



## leslyomg (Feb 23, 2021)

I just cant make the 7.1 virtual mod to work. I installed the latest version from the AFF github, but 7.1 doenst work as used to work with really older realtek mod drivers and soundblaster xfi 5....
Could someone help me how to solve this? May I'm doing a wrong setup config....


----------



## ramm81 (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello Great job with this Mod.

Can someone help me, I have the following problem: the black audio connector (rear), which are normally the rear cranks, are changed to be side channels with gray, but my motherboard does not have said connector only black (rear) and I cannot achieve any half put it as rear exit can someone help me?
It is an alc1150 chip and everything works perfect only the side and rear channels fail in the order.

For now the images are from the Windows driver, with the mod driver it only appears as the image on the left, the option of the image on the right does not appear.


----------



## KingKairo (Feb 23, 2021)

KingKairo said:


> So I havent updated this in a while and decided to tonight. It seems like every time i do update this i have some issue. lmao. So this time after uninstalling and removing all the alan driver files from the driver store I installed the latest DCH version and now I can only pick stereo speaker setup as everything else is grayed out. Also I dont see Atmos installed anywhere....


i figured it out i just used the audio tweak tool and added some of the settings in it. i even gave myself a few extras. plus this pretty nifty looking console.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Dos101 said:


> Please re-upload this, I am very interested.


Hi. I found this Content, what you've described about from @ador250 /Shibajee on my HDD, so I loaded them up to Mega for you

Shibajee.7z


----------



## lightzout (Feb 23, 2021)

leslyomg said:


> I just cant make the 7.1 virtual mod to work. I installed the latest version from the AFF github, but 7.1 doenst work as used to work with really older realtek mod drivers and soundblaster xfi 5....
> Could someone help me how to solve this? May I'm doing a wrong setup config....


Any time you are asking for help on forum like this remember to include your system specifications particularly the motherboard make and model, the realtek codec version it uses, your operating system and how you will use the audio (analog speakers or spdif optical output, etc)

Since we know nothing about your system its impossible to know what might be the issue. I have an older ALC892 codec board and while I believe it had 7.1 support its only really outputing at 5.1 because I have a 5.1 stereo setup.

***Breaking news! This is unbelievable to me. Asus no longer has a support page for the P9X79 LE or any X79 motherboard that runs Windows 10. Sure they added Win10 support late but its still totally viable. Its viable but its has issues. I guess Asus expects people to just not use it anymore but that seems terribly contradictory for a company that sells itself on quality components that last a long time. I may upgrade but this year to a more gaming focused machine but I still intend to use this a server. If someone found one of these dead or bought it on the cheap all it likely needs is a bios update.  No more driver support or bios downloads at all!? WTF Asus? I have been buying them for over twenty years. This is lame and its going to be hard to buy another Asus. I will definitely take suggestions for a better manufacturer to support.

Missing links:





						P9X79 LE - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				









						P9X79 - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				






ksio89 said:


> Installed 6.0.9102.1 it on my B450M Aorus M (ALC892) which doesn't have S/PDIF, and though the drivers themselves have been installed, none of the applications installed along detect the sound device:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the ALC892. I have never gotten the sonic studio to work. Atmos worked but it  didn't seem to add anything. Nahaimic may have worked but it was installed unintentionally and seems to draw more resources I would rather having for gaming. Soundblaster will run 720 suite sometimes for a few days but inevitably it figures out something is missing and the KGA config does not work at all for me (not entirely sure how to use it) What i run and has proven reliable for both analog output (headphones) and SPDIF is to install Alan's STANDARD drivers:



			https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFRealtekMod/releases/download/6.0.8960.1/AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1.exe
		


When installing I use this sequence. I have tested this many times your experience may be different. When you run installer first question is whether or not to install Intel bus driver I choose NO. Windows configurations I allow everything but remote desktop. I have no idea why anyone would allow a blind link to remote desktop that could be abused easily. I select Realtek APO with DTS/DDLL. You must deselect A-volute, Atmos and other options or it will install all of them. I dont know why they are all set to install by default since youshould probably just use one at a time. Sometimes I choose soundblaster just to use the recon mode as it does help with directional sound and positioning cues in FPS games. Eventually I will buy a creative card but that is not a option now.  After rebooting its necessary to config the audio jack alerts and allow simultaneous outputs and input as well as set default communication devices accordingly.  In the sound properties I disable all enhancements and choose 5.1 DTS option for the spdif optical output as well as optional frequencies. I also deselect the "allow exclusive control" as it can cause issues switching back and forth or using multiple apps with sound at the same time. Good luck. My system sounds phenomenal. But that took untold hours of trial and error.


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 23, 2021)

Does this mod make a discrete sound card like Sound Blaster Z obsolete?


----------



## emanresu (Feb 24, 2021)

lightzout said:


> Any time you are asking for help on forum like this remember to include your system specifications particularly the motherboard make and model, the realtek codec version it uses, your operating system and how you will use the audio (analog speakers or spdif optical output, etc)
> 
> Since we know nothing about your system its impossible to know what might be the issue. I have an older ALC892 codec board and while I believe it had 7.1 support its only really outputing at 5.1 because I have a 5.1 stereo setup.
> 
> ...


@Jimmy9303



KingKairo said:


> i figured it out i just used the audio tweak tool and added some of the settings in it. i even gave myself a few extras. plus this pretty nifty looking console.
> 
> View attachment 189666


Do tell the tweak settings!
DTS Connect on analog is what dear @Jimmy9303  has been waiting 10 years for.


----------



## xela (Feb 24, 2021)

Metal-Tom said:


> Hi. I found this Content, what you've described about from @ador250 /Shibajee on my HDD, so I loaded them up to Mega for you
> 
> Shibajee.7z


thx


----------



## Ferather (Feb 24, 2021)

@ramm81

Open the device tweak settings, and change the following (as you see it), this will change the 5.1 from side to rear.


 

 

====

@emanresu

*DTS Connect* is a blanket name for a two-part system used on the computer platform only, in order to convert PC audio into the DTS format, transported via a single S/PDIF cable.
The two components of the system are DTS Interactive and DTS NeoPC. -- DTS Connect is for digital, where NeoPC expands stereo audio into 5.1-7.1.

 

Stereo expand is not the same as stereo surround, which clones left-right to other channels. Links in my signature below.

----

My ALC889 uses an internal connector for HDMI passthrough, DTS interactive and NeoPC are active, it supports both Dolby and DTS systems:

 

It supports playback of the following: DTS, DTS-HD MA, Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, AAC and PCM multichannel (transcoded).


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 24, 2021)

Can your tweak support ALC 1220 too ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 24, 2021)

The one packaged with Alans driver, yes. Click load, change the tick boxes, click save and restart your computer. DO NOT press the flashing red text (deletes settings file).

====

@Metal-Tom

Here is a quick DTS extension pack I just made, its not tested and will probably need some modifications. However this is roughly what it should look like.


----------



## Dee_NA (Feb 25, 2021)

Anybody know how to get DTS Connect on windows 10 with Realtek to work??


----------



## emanresu (Feb 25, 2021)

@Ferather - We're proud of you


----------



## ramm81 (Feb 25, 2021)

@Ferather

Thanks for the answer, indeed the configuration changed, but in the end there was no audio signal in the rear channel, I also noticed the application recognizes my black connector as a side channel.

P.d return to the initial configuration, waiting for a new solution thanks.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 25, 2021)

Petenyc7 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I need help with Dolby Digital 5.1 over optical connection. I have Gigabyte TRX40 Aorus Master Motherboard with ALC1220VB and ALC4050H chipsets. Original drivers were showing up in Device Manager as Realtek USB audio and now they show up as Realtek USB 2.0 Audio.  I have tried Alan’s DCH packs with no luck. Also tried patched drivers 2.80 and 2.79 and a I cannot get this to work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Guess you have to do this before install alan's driver. Try disable driver signature. Just google it.

Dear Alan 
Do you have solution for me ?
I' m using your AAF v6.0.9102.1, for my ALC 1220, the plugin for dolby atmos & sound blaster connect is running without problem.
But when it goes to dolby digital live & dts connect, where it should be 5.1, only my center & front speaker is active. My rear isnt active.
I'm using logitech z906. The decoder light for dolby & dts is on. But the sound isnt 5.1. For your record, option for dts connect isnt in SPDIF only, but i can choice it too with my analog, but it doesn't give any effect. Only atmos & sb connect does give effect.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 25, 2021)

@ramm81

Are able to re-task the connector in the Realtek Audio Console?



====

@Dee_NA

Yes, but it's a separate driver from Alan's main package, and I chose not to add other extensions such as 720 so on. See my Signature below.



====

@Lai_yunie_yanto

There is a minor bug with Alan's current driver data, you will need to disable enhancements for digital, see the image below, after that it should work as intended.
DTS Connect is not active in the dual APO (both decoders option), you will need to use EAPO to clone stereo to 5.1. See my Signature below.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Lai_yunie_yanto
> 
> There is a minor bug with Alan's current driver data, you will need to disable enhancements for digital, see the image below, after that it should work as intended.
> DTS Connect is not active in the dual APO (both decoders option), you will need to use EAPO to clone stereo to 5.1. See my Signature below.
> ...


Thanks for the respond sir.
But i think i have to reinstall AAF again. Coz what you share, isnt the same with mine.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 25, 2021)

Try this app and let me know if it works, I do remember this bug. Where you see digital you want S/PDIF.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes: AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS | AFAIK Studio Sound is replaced by Headphones:X
> 
> View attachment 186064
> View attachment 186065


How to install this driver.
Can you make this file executable ?

No Luck here...
My AAF Driver is tearing apart.
It kept showing AAF OPTIMUS UNIVERSAL SOUND.
NO MATTER WHAT I DO TO REMOVE & CHANGE IT.


----------



## ramm81 (Feb 26, 2021)

@Ferather

Hi, yes it is enabled.


----------



## Dee_NA (Feb 26, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @ramm81
> 
> Are able to re-task the connector in the Realtek Audio Console?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Figured I'd ask since its been said DTS has better sound quality than Dolby at higher bitrates.


----------



## funk192 (Feb 26, 2021)

I have an ASUS ROG G752VS gaming laptop, and want to use Nahimic instead of Sonic Studio that comes with standard on the ASUS support page. The reason, I connect to my soundbar and would like to use the Nahimic enhancements throught HDMI.

I installed the modded DCH drivers and they worked perfectly with Nahimic throught the HDMI but I found out the drivers make the sound for my laptop speakers only play through the internal subwoofer, nothing comes out in the internal laptop left and right speakers. The subwoofer volume control controls the subwoofer level, but nothing happens with the main volume control. I disabled all audio enhancements while the modded driver is installed and this behaviour is still there.

Attached below is what it states my soundchip to be in the realtek drivers control panel that come from the ASUS website.

Is there anything I can try from my end? I tried legacy as well as a few other modded drivers, one from you and other UAD Nahimic mod which didn't let me install.
edit: got it working with this version: AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9098.1.exe but for some reason I don't have any links to Dolby Atmos, Nahimic, Realtek Audio Console. I can load them from going into the MS Store, and I can try adding them to the start menu but the icons are blank and they don't actually open anything. Any idea how to fix that? I've tried manually installing the appx's. Below is what the icons look like, and the "link" it shows.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 26, 2021)

F


Ferather said:


> Try this app and let me know if it works, I do remember this bug. Where you see digital you want S/PDIF.
> 
> View attachment 189983@FERATHER





Ferather said:


> Finally solution is with your customized AAF + Dts. Already going through other version, nothing happened. But what's weird is, i have to enable audio enhancements with My digital Output /spdif to activate dts interactive. No DDL, but i think its enough for me. My rear speaker is active too, although the sound rather weird. Thanks Ferather


----------



## WizzardHat (Feb 26, 2021)

Let me guess this straight. Z906 here. Alc1200 Gigabyte mobo. So while using the S/PDIF connection, DTS does not support uncompressed directional 5.1, aka a game with true 5.1 surround. Only compressed. Movies for example. Right?

And with these modded drivers, it basically sends stereo to all speakers. Right? Because using the standard analog connection, various sounds locations play in the correct speaker. Footsteps from behind, play in rear speakers and so on.

Although with these drivers i get the DTS led on the Z906. But it sounds exactly the same as when the Z906 switches to 3D Stereo mode when detecting uncompressed sound. An explosion behind me, simply plays in all speakers. Directional audio gone.

So i either messed something up, or does these drivers actually allow directional 5.1 audio using S/PDIF? Instead of just emulating stereo sound on all speakers.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 26, 2021)

@Lai_yunie_yanto

Glad to hear my DTS alternative driver fixed your issue. The Dolby side is playback only (the driver still supports Dolby encoded audio) so no DDL, I prefer DTS Interactive due to its higher bitrate.
Some people will say that's like comparing MP3 and AAC, however ultimately as the consumer I want the one that produces a better sound quality, even at the same bit rate.

Note: Comparisons go out the window when talking about lossless codecs (Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio). DTS-HD MA playback is natively supported.

----

@Dee_NA

Try my DTS alternative AAF driver, apparently it should fix your problem. Please note the package is DTS, and there is no additionally packaged extensions such as Nahimic.

----

@WizzardHat

Im using my AAF DTS alternative driver with Z906 and ALC889, fully functional, although I suggest using EAPO to get stereo surround rather than NeoPC (stereo expand).

====

Hopefully Alan will implement a full DTS version with his package, he does already have a Dolby only version, with extensions.

====

Non-conductive circuit (optical) is still the best method to transport data, audio and video, due to SNR and other reasons.
Conductive circuits will pickup interference from all radio signals and even nearby faulty power (EMI-RFI).


----------



## dhrto (Feb 26, 2021)

WizzardHat said:


> Let me guess this straight. Z906 here. Alc1200 Gigabyte mobo. So while using the S/PDIF connection, DTS does not support uncompressed directional 5.1, aka a game with true 5.1 surround. Only compressed. Movies for example. Right?
> 
> And with these modded drivers, it basically sends stereo to all speakers. Right? Because using the standard analog connection, various sounds locations play in the correct speaker. Footsteps from behind, play in rear speakers and so on.
> 
> ...


It works here without problems. Using DTS interactive connected to a receiver with 5.1 speaker set attached, on an ALC1220. What solved the 'stereo' problem for me is to untick 'enable audio enhancements' in the sound control panel, see my post a couple pages back.


----------



## Dee_NA (Feb 26, 2021)

@Ferather 
Where can I find the version you speak of?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 26, 2021)

AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS
					

This is a self made compilation driver based on 'Alan's DCH Mods' (all credit to him), with full DTS support. It can also be installed in circumstances where installers don't function, or if direct files are needed. I aimed at the minimum needed to get amazing surround audio, I did NOT focus on...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Latest version is signed, just double click install, first uninstall all other drivers. Try dhrto's fix first.


----------



## Dee_NA (Feb 26, 2021)

Ferather said:


> AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS
> 
> 
> This is a self made compilation driver based on 'Alan's DCH Mods' (all credit to him), with full DTS support. It can also be installed in circumstances where installers don't function, or if direct files are needed. I aimed at the minimum needed to get amazing surround audio, I did NOT focus on...
> ...


Do i need to install the pfx first??


----------



## Ferather (Feb 26, 2021)

Not manually no, it will install when you double click Install.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 27, 2021)

dhrto said:


> It works here without problems. Using DTS interactive connected to a receiver with 5.1 speaker set attached, on an ALC1220. What solved the 'stereo' problem for me is to untick 'enable audio enhancements' in the sound control panel, see my post a couple pages back.


My dts Interactive with aaf + dts (ferather's mod) is active only if you tick enable audio enhancement, not by unticking it. Is it the right procedure ?


----------



## Dee_NA (Feb 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @torang
> 
> This is better answered by @Alan Finotty, mod version: 6.0.8960.1 is a little older, try mod version : 6.0.9091.1.
> 
> ...


Where is the realtek apo tool located??


----------



## osctorand (Feb 27, 2021)

Dolby Atmos skips during install. It does not install on my computer, but installs Sound Blaster Connect just fine.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 27, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9107.1
REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## sirok- (Feb 27, 2021)

Спасибо за ваше старание.


----------



## Cesare Romano (Feb 27, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9107.1
> REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE APP UPDATED
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> ...



Hi
*Alan Finotty,*

Excuse me, just a silly quesion: I have a Realtek ALC887 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC soundcard (integrated in a motherboard Asus Prime Z490-P),is it compatible with your program ?
I don't see any new panel or new functions, only this panel:









Is it functional for my soundcard ? How I must configure it ? I have the Logitech system speaker with 2 little box and one little subwoofer....

https://www.logitech.com/it-it/product/speaker-system-z313?crid=47

Could you help me to configure them ?

In case with my system your program is useless, eventually how I can uninstall it ?

Excuse me for disturbing you, I hope you will answer me with some good news.

Thanks in advance.


Cesar


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 27, 2021)

Cesare Romano said:


> Excuse me, just a silly quesion: I have a Realtek ALC887 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC soundcard (integrated in a motherboard Asus Prime Z490-P),is it compatible with your program ?


YES.


Cesare Romano said:


> Is it functional for my soundcard ?


YES


Cesare Romano said:


> How I must configure it ?


Just follow the instructions on the screen. Don't forget to check the options you want on the installer components page.


Cesare Romano said:


> Could you help me to configure them ?


If you are interested in the 5.1 sound setup, I recommend you to deselect ALL options and choose only the desired Realtek panel (HDA - Legacy or UWP - Universal). If you are only looking for stereo sound, you can choose the option you want. I do not recommend installing Nahimic or Sonic Studio, not because it is bad, but because it causes greater latency in the sound.


Cesare Romano said:


> In case with my system your program is useless, eventually how I can uninstall it ?


Go to Settings> Applications> Applications and features, search for "AAF DCH Optimus Sound" and click Uninstall. The uninstaller will take care of removing any residue from previously installed features.


Cesare Romano said:


> Excuse me for disturbing you, I hope you will answer me with some good news.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I hope I helped you.


----------



## dbcobb (Feb 27, 2021)

Alan, I hope you can give me some guidance. I know that this forum is focused on getting the most from the Realtek digital output, but my current setup is limited to the analog ouptuts. I am using some good speakers (Boston Acoustics, Infinity and Atlantic Technology) pushed by a large Gateway subwoofer with amplified outputs for the center, front and surround speakers. I have an ASUS motherboard with a Realtek ALC-887 chip. I currently only use the analog outputs (5.1, 7.1). I also use the FxSound Enhancer. Can you suggest what would be better, Using the default Realtek drivers or using your modded driver? If using your driver package, how should I set it up? Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 27, 2021)

@Lai_yunie_yanto

Yes that's correct, the alternative driver uses a different method for the DTS system. Alans original driver with both decoders, uses the older patched Realtek APO (patcher doesn't work on newer APOs).
My alternative driver uses the DTS APO on Realtek, the DTS Interactive (DTS encoder) is built in as original .dll files, and is used as an endpoint FX, and latest Realtek APO.

I recently changed the driver further, allowing the Realtek APO to run in addition to the DTS system, and APO4 (DTS:X). APO4 is working but has restrictions.

----

@Dee_NA

I attached it for you below.


----------



## dbcobb (Feb 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Lai_yunie_yanto
> 
> Yes that's correct, the alternative driver uses a different method for the DTS system. Alans original driver with both decoders, uses the older patched Realtek APO (patcher doesn't work on newer APOs).
> My alternative driver uses the DTS APO on Realtek, the DTS Interactive (DTS encoder) is built in as original .dll files, and is used as an endpoint FX, and latest Realtek APO.
> ...


I have no idea how to use this tool. Is there any documentation for it? You talked about your driver. Where can I get it, and would it really help me in reference to my configuration? Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 28, 2021)

The link to my alternative driver is in my signature (it includes @Alan Finotty enhancements, thank him for his work too!), I also suggest EAPO for stereo surround. The tool was for @Dee_NA.
Please note the alternative driver does not contain additional extensions such as Nahimic or Sonic Studio, its a base driver with DTS support.


----------



## WizzardHat (Feb 28, 2021)

dhrto said:


> It works here without problems. Using DTS interactive connected to a receiver with 5.1 speaker set attached, on an ALC1220. What solved the 'stereo' problem for me is to untick 'enable audio enhancements' in the sound control panel, see my post a couple pages back.


It worked!! Thanks alot!


----------



## dhrto (Feb 28, 2021)

Lai_yunie_yanto said:


> My dts Interactive with aaf + dts (ferather's mod) is active only if you tick enable audio enhancement, not by unticking it. Is it the right procedure ?


I used only the 'standard' AAF driver, with only Dolby and DTS installed, no others enhancement tools / apps. I presume Ferather's mod somehow works somewhat different.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes it does. It also includes various DTS features, such as Surround Sensation, Headphones X (v1), and more.


----------



## arman258 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi. I have a Lenovo Legion Y720 (Dolby Atmos). I am trying to use your mod to have the latest Dolby API and Realtek UAD drivers. I am trying to enable advanced settings in the Realtek Audio Manager to be able to enable "Separate all input jacks as independent input devices". I will want to use my Laptop mic when plugged in with a headphone or such.

Based on these two sources, here and here, I am able to achieve this using the Realtek Audio Device Tweak. The reason that the advanced setting is not shown is I think because of the OEM lock. Now the issue is that enabling JackCfg and ticking "10-PBIndependentSupport", "14-RecIndependentSupport" makes the Dolby Atmos not function (no audio enhancement,  as if it was turned off) but I am able to enable the advanced settings. I should also note that I tried the OEM driver from Lenovo's website and tried changing the configs, but I faced the same problem. 

Is there any way to enable advanced settings and keep Atmos functionality? Thanks





http://imgur.com/P7in0hc


----------



## rid (Mar 3, 2021)

Can you recommend me a version od the driver for spdif on windows 1909 to get  5.1 in games? I've already tried a dozens od them with no effect. Thanx.


----------



## pyuras (Mar 3, 2021)

rid said:


> Can you recommend me a version od the driver for spdif on windows 1909 to get  5.1 in games? I've already tried a dozens od them with no effect. Thanx.



Download Alan's Modded Driver and follow instructions here.


----------



## rid (Mar 3, 2021)

pyuras said:


> Download Alan's Modded Driver and follow instructions here.


Man.... you are a star. Works perfectly. Cheers !!!


----------



## pyuras (Mar 3, 2021)

rid said:


> Man.... you are a star. Works perfectly. Cheers !!!



The real MVP here is @Alan Finotty 

You're welcome, though! I'm glad it worked for you


----------



## rid (Mar 3, 2021)

pyuras said:


> The real MVP here is @Alan Finotty
> 
> You're welcome, though! I'm glad it worked for you


I know he is, no doubt about it, but you saved me part of my life seeking the solution.


----------



## the ram (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks sir works fine with realtek alc 662


----------



## supermanz (Mar 4, 2021)

ok im having issues  in the past i just installed alans mod and worked a treat  , now when i install it same as before on a clean install,  i dont get 5.1 or 7.1 options  in my realtek control panel all apps work fine though. I use audio jacks plugged  into my motherboard for front , rear , side and a center/sub combo. Before  i just unplugged the jack  , and replugged it in and selected "Rear speaker". and so on  , but now when i do it  , i only get line-in as a option and the realtek panel is greayed out wont let me select anything apart from stereo. Can someon help me  in geting this to work correctly please  , as it seems   output jack detection work's but won't let me select the speakers  only a line-in option. @Alan Finotty


----------



## the ram (Mar 4, 2021)

Uninstall all audio drivers and then restart the pc while holding down shift and then select the unsigned drivers option, boot normally and install the drivers.


----------



## supermanz (Mar 4, 2021)

the ram said:


> Uninstall all audio drivers and then restart the pc while holding down shift and then select the unsigned drivers option, boot normally and install the drivers.


why do i need to do this as an option as alans download is already signed


----------



## Ferather (Mar 4, 2021)

@rid

If you want to use or add additional enhancements to digital, like I do, but dont want Atmos, Sonic Studio etc, I complied an alternative UAD DCH driver based on Alan's mods, here.
I originally was using Alans official drivers, but got issues as mentioned by a few users, no offense to Alan but the workaround is just that, it doesn't FIX the issue.



Audio Processing Object Architecture - Windows drivers | Microsoft Docs


----------



## rid (Mar 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @rid
> 
> If you want to use or add additional enhancements to digital, like I do, but dont want Atmos, Sonic Studio etc, I complied an alternative UAD DCH driver based on Alan's mods, here.
> I originally was using Alans official drivers, but got issues as mentioned by a few users, no offense to Alan but the workaround is just that, it doesn't FIX the issue.
> ...


I'll have a look, cheers.


----------



## supermanz (Mar 4, 2021)

supermanz said:


> ok im having issues  in the past i just installed alans mod and worked a treat  , now when i install it same as before on a clean install,  i dont get 5.1 or 7.1 options  in my realtek control panel all apps work fine though. I use audio jacks plugged  into my motherboard for front , rear , side and a center/sub combo. Before  i just unplugged the jack  , and replugged it in and selected "Rear speaker". and so on  , but now when i do it  , i only get line-in as a option and the realtek panel is greayed out wont let me select anything apart from stereo. Can someon help me  in geting this to work correctly please  , as it seems   output jack detection work's but won't let me select the speakers  only a line-in option. @Alan Finotty


any help with my issue  please guys


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9116.1

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Mar 5, 2021)

@supermanz

Did Alan's latest version work for you? I see you are using a few additional extensions (example, Nahimic), so my alternative probably wont serve your needs, its a base driver with DTS only.
You could try this which was a reply to ramm81 with a different issue but still related to jacks: realtek-dch-modded-audio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4465358.

Another thing you could try is to install the version that worked, and copy 'RTKHDAUD.dat' from Windows/system32/, then replace it after you install the new version.


----------



## juhacz (Mar 5, 2021)

Installed *6.0.9116.1.
There is a problem. I have a home theater connected to my computer with an optical cable. Unfortunately, in each application, the sound is only audible from the two front speakers. More data is here https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/issues/69*


----------



## Ferather (Mar 5, 2021)

Dont have this issue, but using different driver.


----------



## supermanz (Mar 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @supermanz
> 
> Did Alan's latest version work for you? I see you are using a few additional extensions (example, Nahimic), so my alternative probably wont serve your needs, its a base driver with DTS only.
> You could try this which was a reply to ramm81 with a different issue but still related to jacks: realtek-dch-modded-audio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4465358.
> ...


No it didnt let me pick any jacks and was stuck on stereo only. Really annoying as im only trying to get better sound as my motherboard comes with alc1150 with sbc 2 , which is a old software and would like a better version for better quality of sounds  really would  like some help.   Cant locate RTKHDAUD in system32 folder. Tried ramm81's solution but didnt work for me unfortunatly


----------



## Ferather (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm going to take a look at Alans .inf files and see what the bug is. The last time I looked into it, it was the generic extension .inf file that has the bug in it.


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Lai_yunie_yanto
> 
> Yes that's correct, the alternative driver uses a different method for the DTS system. Alans original driver with both decoders, uses the older patched Realtek APO (patcher doesn't work on newer APOs).
> My alternative driver uses the DTS APO on Realtek, the DTS Interactive (DTS encoder) is built in as original .dll files, and is used as an endpoint FX, and latest Realtek APO.
> ...


What versions works with the rtkapo tool?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 6, 2021)

The APO tool is view only, it cannot apply any options on the first page. These options are setup either directly inside the APO.dll, via RTKHDAUD.dat, or via settings in the drivers .inf file.

----

@Alan Finotty HDX_AllBrandExt_RTK_UAD.inf requires updating, its using an older registration system and [Digital.AddReg] has some potential mistakes.

PKEY\_CompositeFX\_Offload\_StreamEffectClsid - Windows drivers | Microsoft Docs

----

[Digital.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%RT_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_Composite_SFX%,0x00010000,%GUID_RT_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_Composite_MFX%,0x00010000,%GUID_RT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_EFX%,,%GUID_RT_APO_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_Composite_Offload_SFX%,0x00010000,%GUID_RT_APO_OSFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_Composite_Offload_MFX%,0x00010000,%GUID_RT_APO_OMFX%

--

[Digital.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%RT_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_OSFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_OMFX%

[Strings]
REG_MULTI_SZ = 0x00010000

- Not that string names matter much

----

Disabling enhancements should be related to SFX MFX.


----------



## Azorath (Mar 6, 2021)

this does not work for me whatever I do once I was able to use it with a help of a post back in mid 2020's but not able to find it again, it was something like changing a value like 8080 to 0000's etc in the Alan's tool.


Uninstalled it but now I cannot use my Equalizer and not even installing my notebooks own sound drivers won't bring it back 

I tried uninstalling with the DDU as it can remove the realtek drivers too but nothing.

I just wanted to use dolby thing while playing games 

My Sony 2.0 speakers are good but without a good tune-up with the EQ doesn't satisfy me at all :'(

My device is; HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_15588703&REV_1002



http://imgur.com/R8qpaHo


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The APO tool is view only, it cannot apply any options on the first page. These options are setup either directly inside the APO.dll, via RTKHDAUD.dat, or via settings in the drivers .inf file.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Be cool if it could...


----------



## Ferather (Mar 6, 2021)

Indeed. Anyone interested in DTS:X Ultra? I have it working now. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aaf-realtek-dch-audio-driver-dts.277711/post-4472803


----------



## kraftwerk1991 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello i have a Acer Ryzen 5 and i really wanted the moded Realtek as you see in the picture . It seems to work ok but when i start my laptop for fisrt time i don't hear no sound at all , i only need to restart in order to work prop . Is there a fix for that ?


----------



## Satanic god (Mar 7, 2021)

@Alan Finotty Sir your enchancements don't work when i connect bluetooth headphones but work on wired headphone


----------



## CastaRune (Mar 7, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9116.1
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.
> ...



Thank you Alan So much ... I got 5.1 going to my new sound bar... I was going nuts for the past week-- only to find out it was the Driver


----------



## Ferather (Mar 8, 2021)

- Waiting for new updates.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 9, 2021)

CastaRune said:


> Thank you Alan So much ... I got 5.1 going to my new sound bar... I was going nuts for the past week-- only to find out it was the Driver


What soundbar do you have ? What was the price and do you recommend it ? Thanks for answering


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 9, 2021)

Is the 5.1 SPDIF bug fixed, or do we still need to use 6.0.8996.2?


----------



## KingKairo (Mar 9, 2021)

Ok so i did another fresh install of windows 10 and I cant get anything but 2 channels for some reason. Does anyone know of any fix for this? Never had this problem before. I didnt install the actual realtek driver just the driver that windows auto installs. I use the realtek tweak software and enabled a bunch of stuff like i did last time and that didnt seem to do a damn thing lmao.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

Sometimes the alternative AAF driver fixes the problem, but first try disabling enhancements, It's a known issue, and I am sure Alan is looking into it.









						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

I made a mod for hardcore Dolby lovers Realtek UAD Dolby Mod  - Dolby Home Theater v4 - Dolby Digital Encoder on digital output - Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater - Dolby Headphone v2 on headphone output - Dolby ATMOS for Gaming  the link doesn't work, please reuplod, thanks




					www.techpowerup.com
				




----









						AAF 6.0.9116.10 DTS
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Azorath (Mar 9, 2021)

I can't make it work :/ now I cannot access to the EQ too (neither in the sound settings or the realtek thing)

BTW; Alan should consider re-enabling the online driver lookup policy on the uninstaller. It's a bit annoying tbh.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 10, 2021)

@Azorath

People likely complained his drivers and-or plugins where talking to the internet, it send alarms for some people (try to check anyway).
Personally I program Linux STB's, and they do the same to get info, such as channel frequencies.

Which driver version are you using?


----------



## -massive- (Mar 10, 2021)

how can I use dolby atmos? I could use it before but now it isn't showed in my start menu.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 10, 2021)

-massive- said:


> how can I use dolby atmos? I could use it before but now it isn't showed in my start menu.


Have you tried searching it on the app to check if it is installed ?


----------



## -massive- (Mar 10, 2021)

Hearick said:


> Have you tried searching it on the app to check if it is installed ?


sure.yes


----------



## Ferather (Mar 10, 2021)

Bummer


----------



## -massive- (Mar 10, 2021)

You are bummer


----------



## Ferather (Mar 10, 2021)

? That means, that's not great. xD

See here


----------



## -massive- (Mar 10, 2021)

ok.sorry for misunderstood


----------



## Buzstringer (Mar 14, 2021)

@Alan Finotty thank you so much for everything. I was previously using the APO drivers but things started to break after a while your software is perfect.

I use it because the Sonos playbar doesn't support DTS so my games are stereo or silent. Dobly Digital Live fixes that.

Is this likely to work forever or do i need to update every now and then?


----------



## tiashy81 (Mar 14, 2021)

I have an odd issue with the driverpack - when i disconnect the headphones from connector on the front side of the case, it always produces GSOD. Asus original drivers doesn't have this issue.
Is there any workaround?


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 15, 2021)

jermando said:


> Is the 5.1 SPDIF bug fixed, or do we still need to use 6.0.8996.2?


Anyone?!


----------



## Ferather (Mar 15, 2021)

Not fixed yet, still disable enhancements to fix it. Do you have an ALC 8XX series?


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Not fixed yet, still disable enhancements to fix it. Do you have an ALC 8XX series?


ALC892. Why?

Btw, I have also bought Dolby Atmos legally from the MS store, so I guess no need for the cracked one.

I just want to have 5.1 audio in games that support surround audio, not plain stereo. 

I remember this was the last version that doesn't have the 5.1 SPDIF bug: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases/tag/6.0.8996.2


----------



## Ferather (Mar 15, 2021)

Turn off enhancements, I personally made my own driver because of this issue, and a constant bug with the option to disable not showing.
I require enhancements on SPDIF such as DTS:X Ultra, and even the Realtek effects, disable puts the device in raw mode.

Adding DTS:X Ultra was a mission, and still doesn't work on all devices, mostly 8XX series.






What it does to stereo audio with E-APO is special.....
Even Dolby Atmos is more 360 than before.


----------



## zkirkpp (Mar 17, 2021)

Hey everyone, I just discovered all of this after endless frustration with my stock software on my ASUS ROG Z-490E Motherboard. I installed the package and almost everything is working perfectly right off the bat. 

My only issue so far is with the Tidal app on Windows. When I try to play a song I get an error message within Tidal saying "Unknown error when trying to select device".

The only way I am able to get a song to play is if I change the volume in the taskbar of Windows, prompting a "ding" system sound, and then hit play right away in Tidal. However, if I hit Next or let the song finish, the error pops up again and nothing plays.

Any fixes for this?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 17, 2021)

So is there a way to update this without completely uninstalling and reinstalling every time?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2021)

Alexa said:


> So is there a way to update this without completely uninstalling and reinstalling every time?


Not in the moment. Pardon me. I still haven't found a way to make this possible.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 17, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Not in the moment. Pardon me. I still haven't found a way to make this possible.


No prob, thanks for the reply. The drivers are great and I don't mind doing it, it would just be more convenient.


----------



## zkirkpp (Mar 17, 2021)

Am I the only one who uses Tidal with this and has the issue?


----------



## lightzout (Mar 19, 2021)

zkirkpp said:


> Hey everyone, I just discovered all of this after endless frustration with my stock software on my ASUS ROG Z-490E Motherboard. I installed the package and almost everything is working perfectly right off the bat.
> 
> My only issue so far is with the Tidal app on Windows. When I try to play a song I get an error message within Tidal saying "Unknown error when trying to select device".
> 
> ...


This may be one of those conditions where you need to check the device properties for the sound output you are using. I have one for my headset jack in front and a optical output to a receiver. Right click output > Properties > Advanced tab > Uncheck "Exclusive mode" - Why this is even there is such agood question but looks throwback to windows 95. I can't think of any time you would need to have one appp take exclsusive control 


Does anyone have the KGA configuration tool? Still trying to get 720 humming.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 19, 2021)

Alexa said:


> So is there a way to update this without completely uninstalling and reinstalling every time?



Only if you enter safe mode and transfer the files over without changing the .inf, cant really do that when there's an installer in the way.


----------



## Buzstringer (Mar 19, 2021)

I have a weird bug. 

Using Spdif and DDL.

Whenever i started some games i get no audio until i physically change the volume from the windows taskbar. It plays the volume changed ding, then I get audio from the game.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 19, 2021)

Alan needs to upgrade his .inf files, based on my reading of them (looks like HDA based writing). Give him some time to fix SPDIF.


----------



## Obscuria (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello I'm new in this forum and i'm trying to install this modded audio driver on my gigabyte x570 aorus elite. I tried everything i could but when i go on Device Management I can't see the "AAF DCH Optimus Sound" (I still see  "Realtek (R) Audio"). I ran the installer with Developer Mode and before running it i tried to install it two times... One with realtek 6.0.9054.1 installed before the installation and one without the driver. When i try to open Sound Blaster Connect it remains blank without popping any message while with sonic studio I get the "system not supported/driver not installed correctly" error. What do I havet to do? What did I do wrong? Thanks in advance @Alan Finotty @Ferather 
P.S. sorry for grammar imperfection
P.S.S. Could the problem be that i have only a 3.5mm headset setup? (stereo)


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 20, 2021)

Obscuria said:


> Hello I'm new in this forum and i'm trying to install this modded audio driver on my gigabyte x570 aorus elite. I tried everything i could but when i go on Device Management I can't see the "AAF DCH Optimus Sound" (I still see  "Realtek (R) Audio"). I ran the installer with Developer Mode and before running it i tried to install it two times... One with realtek 6.0.9054.1 installed before the installation and one without the driver. When i try to open Sound Blaster Connect it remains blank without popping any message while with sonic studio I get the "system not supported/driver not installed correctly" error. What do I havet to do? What did I do wrong? Thanks in advance @Alan Finotty @Ferather
> P.S. sorry for grammar imperfection
> P.S.S. Could the problem be that i have only a 3.5mm headset setup? (stereo)



if you are still seeing just "Realtek(r) Audio" in Device Manager, that means the AAF DCH Sound driver did NOT install properly [or your machine seems to be blocking the AAF DCH Sound driver, Obscuria].
you need to uninstall the Realtek(R) Audio driver completely from Programs & Features control panel (or use Display Driver Uninstall [DDU] tool to remove the existing Realtek audio driver), reboot (and maybe disable driver signature enforcement) and run the modded DCH Sound driver setup and reboot again for the DCH driver to take effect.

also UNcheck the audio options from driver setup that you do NOT want [NEVER install the DCH driver with all audio enhancements installed/checked - that's one reason why they don't work (meaning only install either Sound Blaster, Sonic Studio or Dolby *but NOT ALL OF THEM at once - they may conflict with each other*)

and another reminder (Alan F should *always* put this on his github page - *disconnect from the internet*, when installing his modded DCH Sound driver - never install it while having an open/active internet connection because the Win10 OS may install/re-install the existing Realtek audio driver on some systems and prevent installation of the modded DCH driver)

----

also I'll wait for Alan F to produce a 6.0.9126.1 driver version, which this 9126 version seems to have the newest Dolby SWC components [it's v3.20901.917.0] (newer than what MS has in the Catalog site).


----------



## Obscuria (Mar 20, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> if you are still seeing just "Realtek(r) Audio" in Device Manager, that means the AAF DCH Sound driver did NOT install properly [or your machine seems to be blocking the AAF DCH Sound driver, Obscuria].
> you need to uninstall the Realtek(R) Audio driver completely from Programs & Features control panel (or use Display Driver Uninstall [DDU] tool to remove the existing Realtek audio driver), reboot (and maybe disable driver signature enforcement) and run the modded DCH Sound driver setup and reboot again for the DCH driver to take effect.
> 
> also UNcheck the audio options from driver setup that you do NOT want [NEVER install the DCH driver with all audio enhancements installed/checked - that's one reason why they don't work (meaning only install either Sound Blaster, Sonic Studio or Dolby *but NOT ALL OF THEM at once - they may conflict with each other*)
> ...


Thanks dude I'll try and let you know!

EDIT: Worked Like a Charm, thanks for everything @erpguy53 
Also thanks for your work @Alan Finotty !


----------



## silentfury (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm also encountering the SPDIF bug with only 2 channels on my ALC1220 [HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1462CC35&REV_1001]
Anything I can do to help resolve this for you @Alan Finotty ?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 20, 2021)

I believe its an issue with stream and mode FX, you disable enhancements to get multichannel. You will loose any enhancements ofc.


----------



## silentfury (Mar 21, 2021)

I tried disabling the audio enhancements, and still only got 2-channel, unfortunately. Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Mar 21, 2021)

That was the only fix that was known, oh dear. No problem.

@Alan Finotty

I have a suggestion, based on my reading of your .inf files, they are written as HDA. You can download my driver and remove DTS and add Dolby, this will the easiest way.
You mostly just want the .inf files in my drivers, its fully UAD and very easy to work with. This is up to you, its a free offer.

I dont support Dolby, I see it as inferior and its certainly not backward compatible.


----------



## lightzout (Mar 22, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...


When I click the KGA link I just get the image. Same if I save as...still want to try.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 22, 2021)

lightzout said:


> When I click the KGA link I just get the image. Same if I save as...still want to try.


FIXED.


----------



## lightzout (Mar 22, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> FIXED.


Just tested it and confirmed. Thank you!


----------



## GaZw (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi i have problem here, i try to install Nahimic and I get this error in my ALC887





EDIT: I try to update the version via windows store and same error but in spanish


----------



## Ferather (Mar 23, 2021)

Alan needs to run through his .inf files, and likely update them. Keep sending feedback and give him some time.

@Alan Finotty, if anyone tells you SPDIF cant do DTS:X or TrueHD, its a lie. SPDIF can handle up to 125mbps.


----------



## The End of my Wits (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay, what is this? I cant download this? Im expecting to click the link and it starts installing itself. Am I being naive? I mean I try and nothings happening.... how many packages need installed? Just the most recent, yes?
...okay, wheres the camera? Yall are fuckin  with me huh?
I came on here to get The patched/modded drivers to make ALC1220-VB work with my GigByt B450Aorus pro wifi on my Windows 10pro 64-bit PC. you sent me the link but it doesn't download. I said please!


----------



## Ferather (Mar 24, 2021)

It's because it's an untrusted .exe, various browsers may block it. https://easyupload.io/r1i0az


----------



## StuDentBR (Mar 25, 2021)

jermando said:


> ALC892. Why?
> 
> Btw, I have also bought Dolby Atmos legally from the MS store, so I guess no need for the cracked one.
> 
> ...


Found a way to fix it or just got stuck with older driver?

I can't select dts or dolby, what should i do to fix it?


----------



## GaZw (Mar 26, 2021)

hi guys i have a question, what do i need if i want to install dolby atmos for gaming ?

EDIT: I managed on my own, replaced some xml and installed another dolby.

it is really necessary for Alan to include these controls, the normal version does not have


----------



## Ferather (Mar 27, 2021)

I would help but I dont do Dolby, sorry. Currently I am running lossless over Toslink (SPDIF), with my DTS:X driver.

I have given Alan permission to clone my driver and remove DTS, and add Dolby.


----------



## GaZw (Mar 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I would help but I dont do Dolby, sorry. Currently I am running lossless over Toslink (SPDIF), with my DTS:X driver.
> 
> I have given Alan permission to clone my driver and remove DTS, and add Dolby.


It's a good idea, I hope he does it, maybe he could include Boom3d is a very different sound but very good


----------



## Metal-Tom (Mar 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I would help but I dont do Dolby, sorry. Currently I am running lossless over Toslink (SPDIF), with my DTS:X driver.
> 
> I have given Alan permission to clone my driver and remove DTS, and add Dolby.



Hi
If Alan may clone your Driver, so he can do a combined Solution, for self-decided Setup with all options: all Dolby & Realtek, all Dolby & all DTS & Realtek or only all DTS & Realtek to install, with some addable Enhancers like Nahimic, Creative... 

Or you & Alan can put yourself together as the Ultimate DCH Modder-Crew! What about these Ideas?


----------



## oytun (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello everyone. I have an issue, i cant setup AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9116.1 and others


 
any ideas or solutions  thx, sorry my bad english


----------



## Ferather (Mar 28, 2021)

@Metal-Tom​You will probably get massive lag, huge delays and bugs galore, but maybe. I dont think its a good idea to pack in that many active APO's and software onto one device and-or driver.
I am yet to see an official manufacturer for example Gigabyte, pack in every APO and software possible, mostly due to the above, not costs, since you pay for it.

Edit: It could be possible to write an APO switcher app, that changes the SFX MFX and EFX, as you select an APO, rather than all running at once.
Similar to FX configurator or the Realtek APO tool, the Realtek APO tool literally has drop down selection, but its dated.


----------



## Sparowe (Mar 28, 2021)

GaZw said:


> hi guys i have a question, what do i need if i want to install dolby atmos for gaming ?
> 
> EDIT: I managed on my own, replaced some xml and installed another dolby.
> 
> ...


How did you manage to change Dolby Atmos to Dolby Atmos for Gaming?


----------



## GaZw (Mar 28, 2021)

I put two version one is the Republic of Gamers and the other is Razer

both worked for me but I kept the first one

1- Install AAFAudioPackDCH

2- After restart uninstall Dolby Altmos

3- Go to the folder C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
and delete all files *.xml

EDIT: In the latest version 6.0.9129.1 the files to be deleted are in another location
"C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\004.hdx_allbrandext_dolbyfx_xml_append.inf_amd64_a2ba0883aa826914"

4-Copy all files from the folder "Files for Dolby" to the folder "dolbyaposvc" or in the last version "004.hdx_allbrandext_dolbyfx_xml_append.inf_amd64_a2ba0883aa826914"

5-Install Dolby for Gaming "Gapp.jan.2021"

6- use the "restart-dolby-api-service.bat"

7- Now search Dolby Atmos for Gaming in the apps and open






__





						Filebin | 05406cebffmncg33
					

Convenient file sharing. Think of it as Pastebin for files. Registration is not required. Large files are supported.




					filebin.net


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 28, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9129.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## divStar (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello Alan,

first and foremost: thank you for making this driver!

I have a ROG Strix X570-E Gaming mainboard and I suppose it has some sort of ALC1220 chip on it. I also have an Onkyo TX-NR636B. I have connected both via toslink (S/PDIF / optical).

I have installed your latest driver (6.0.9129.1 I believe) along with the default configuration and I'm trying to get proper 5.1 sound via Digital Output going, but it just does not work.
The receiver recognizes Dolby Digital from what I gather, but in the properties of Digital S/PDIF Output I can only select 2 channels and "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround)". Of course I have picked the latter, but no matter how I tincle with the settings from the Realtek Audio Console (enable DTS-connection, pick default format), I cannot seem to get real 5.1 surround sound.

In order to test, I used 5.1 (multi-channel) FLAC files, which are recognized by VLC as such and tried various settings there, too. I do not have games installed yet, that I could test with.

Do you have an idea of what to do?

I uninstalled all previous drivers and I did *not* have an error during set up - everything installed smoothly.

Edit: after disabling enhancements (as suggested in post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4479169 ) - it works now as expected for the demo file using VLC... even with DTS turned off.


----------



## unknown_VS (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi, so I installed the driver,  only the Realtek part (legacy,  both encoders) but DTS doesn't seem to work in games and i can only choose 2.0 channel in windows settings,  however when I do the built-in windows test for DTS and Dolby Digital that works, which is great progress, but still no ingame surround sound sadly.  Any ideas how to fix this? 

Motherboard is msi b350m mortar,  receiver is Logitech z906 over optical cable.


----------



## dhrto (Mar 29, 2021)

unknown_VS said:


> Hi, so I installed the driver,  only the Realtek part (legacy,  both encoders) but DTS doesn't seem to work in games and i can only choose 2.0 channel in windows settings,  however when I do the built-in windows test for DTS and Dolby Digital that works, which is great progress, but still no ingame surround sound sadly.  Any ideas how to fix this?
> 
> Motherboard is msi b350m mortar,  receiver is Logitech z906 over optical cable.


Did you try the work around by disabling sound enhancements? See the one post before yours.


----------



## unknown_VS (Mar 30, 2021)

dhrto said:


> Did you try the work around by disabling sound enhancements? See the one post before yours.


Yes, I did,  but that didn't seem to change anything,  the weird part is that the DTS test works, even though I can't select anything but 2 channel sound in windows audio settings and neither does it work in games, i think I saw the decode light going on once for a split second, but still no 5.1 sound, so I'm wondering if maybe just a setting is wrong or I'm missing something.


----------



## divStar (Mar 30, 2021)

@unknown_VS : I disabled the enhancement and now I cannot even activate DTS, but at least Dolby Digital works and my receiver shows "Dolby D..." along with the proper icon on its display. I selected "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround)", because it was the only option, which supposedly offers more than 2 channels. Due to me having disabled those enhancements, I cannot even turn on DTS - and you shouldn't be able to do so either if you really turned it off in the Sound-settings of your Realtek Digital Output (in the old traditional control panel (_control.exe_)).


----------



## unknown_VS (Mar 30, 2021)

divStar said:


> . I selected "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround


Already said i can't select anything but 2.0


divStar said:


> Due to me having disabled those enhancements, I cannot even turn on DTS


Well, I can, the problem is i can't select anything but 2.0, see above.


divStar said:


> Realtek Digital Output (in the old traditional control panel (_control.exe_)).


Control panel... i never use this,  I didn't think there's a difference, so you're saying that let's me select 5.1, I'll give it a go then!


edit: there's zero difference to using control panel, it's just more tedious to use than simply accessing the settings from desktop. 

To summarize, I don't have 5.1 sound in games,  the decoder light doesn't light up. 
Dts and Dolby digital *tests* both *work*
Turning enhancements on or off does *nothing*

I really hope there's a fix , seems so close lol.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh dear! I ran into the same issues with Alan's driver, months ago.


----------



## The End of my Wits (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> It's because it's an untrusted .exe, various browsers may block it. https://easyupload.io/r1i0az


Well I got it downloaded finally but I'm not so sure if this is geared more towards the 8 series Realtek drivers or the Creative thing OR in installing those components it would confuse the installation entirely since I dont have them- maybe Just Atmos? I got none of that.
 I have the ALC1220-VB Realtek driver/codec with 7.1 Dolby Digital, DTS and all those other Dolbys so maybe I was barking up the wrong tree.
Tellya what tho, I am sick to death of buying motherboards that half the outside of the box talks about how great the surround is and I keep getting stuck with 2 point fucking shit for sound and the companies themselves act like there arent 2500 people screaming about exactly the same thing while they do nothing about it. This has class action lawsuit written all over it. 
Maybe I'm just installing it incorrectly- after all it's not like it came with instructions or anything . . . . . . . .


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

I recently added support to my DTS DCH driver for 12XX, see here, please read the whole thread from the start, and make a restore point.
I don't guarantee it will work for you, hence the restore point. If it does, it will give you pretty much all you need from DTS.

You should still be able to add Dolby from the store if you own it, I am not sure though.


----------



## unknown_VS (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Oh dear! I ran into the same issues with Alan's driver, months ago.


Yeah? And what was the issue then?

For me the issue is clear,  I can't select "configure" for  my digital out, and as long I can't do that windows will never see anything but 2.0 channel stereo , which indeed is happening since the windows 10 "creators" update,  so unfortunately this driver doesn't really do anything to fix the issue,  although of course i can't be sure i installed it right.
It also installed nahimic service btw, which I *do* know has nothing to do with my sound chip as it doesn't support nahimic,  maybe that's why,  idk just something I noticed that seemed weird.




As you see "configure" is greyed out,  so that's why windows only sees stereo since i literally can't configure it any other way with this option greyed out.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

You cant configure Digital in that manor, it will always be greyed out. The options you need are in 'Advanced'.
For Alans driver disable enhancements, which does the obvious but also fixes the problem.



I will PM Alan, with code I am using, hopefully he will fix it.


----------



## unknown_VS (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You cant configure Digital in that manor, it will always be greyed out. The options you need are in 'Advanced'.
> For Alans driver disable enhancements, which does the obvious but also fixes the problem.
> 
> View attachment 194505
> ...



Tbh i have no idea why your settings look different,  but that doesn't work for me, enhancements are disabled,  only can select 2 channel sound regardless.  Also configure used to work prior to creators update, I know because it's all i ever used. 



The only weird part is why does it work when I do the "test" thing lol, it addresses each speaker separately, which afaik it didn't do before I installed this modded driver.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

You are missing an inline transcoder (encoder), such as DTS Interactive, or Dolby Digital Live. Good to see you can do 192Khz 24 bit, that's a good start.
Do you know what ALC you have because I see AAF 'Legacy', I don't think I have seen that before. I see Realtek also.

Follow this guide, but instead install Alans driver, if that's what you want, if not then try mine. Whatever floats your boat 

----

If you're having a problem with either Windows or device manager, try this app. Its very powerful.


----------



## unknown_VS (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Do you know what ALC you have because I see AAF 'Legacy', I don't think I have seen that before. I see Realtek also.


ALC 892

What does that mean?  Shouldn't the driver add this functionality (codec)?

And yes, I installed the legacy option,  which I already mentioned,  because the second option didn't seem to do anything and just didn't look like it installed correctly.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

Odd, not sure if the legacy driver adds this, maybe it doesn't. So you cant install the newer driver because of Windows?


----------



## unknown_VS (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Odd, not sure if the legacy driver adds this, maybe it doesn't. So you cant install the newer driver because of Windows?


I can install it, but there are less options,  like no equalizer etc, and the result is the same,  no 5.1 sound available. 

I'm not sure either,  shouldn't it give me a surround sound option in the Realtek app too? all it says is "stereo mix"  so no surprise it doesn't work,  still doesn't explain why it does when I use the DTS test option,  which implies the right codec is actually installed,  it just doesn't recognize my Z906 as a surround sound system, which it definitely is. 

Btw also strange i  can select 5.1 in games,  but it still just doesn't want to work.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

Indeed strange. I have Z906, and have no issues playing over SPDIF, My only suggestion is a full system clean and try my driver (DTS DCH). I have equalizer and everything.


----------



## unknown_VS (Mar 31, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Oh dear! I ran into the same issues with Alan's driver, months ago.


Coming back to this, how did you fix it,  just make your own driver?   
Good job if so! 



Ferather said:


> Indeed strange. I have Z906, and have no issues playing over SPDIF, My only suggestion is a full system clean and try my driver (DTS DCH). I have equalizer and everything.



I'm curious,  does that driver just work by itself or does it require further tinkering? 


Also the good news is I got it to work 
With AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8996.1 

So what I did was uninstall Alan's driver, then remove any Realtek drivers and possible Soundblaster drivers with DDU... because I figured that's way faster and safer than me doing this manually,  then installed the 6.0.8996.1 driver, only the "second" option (forgot how it's called tbh) and finally it worked!?




It also finally lights up the "decode" thing on my decoder,  both options dts and dolby digital work. 

Unfortunately there are some issues with it though.  Namely I can't change the volume with the keyboard buttons and neither can I alt tab to change the volume,  because if I do this happens 


Seems to depend on the game though, i tried another one and there the keyboard buttons for the volume worked although there was a loud crackling noise each time,  so this is far from ideal and I hope this is maybe fixed in newer versions,  or maybe I just need to install something else from the package additionally 
@Alan Finotty  ?

Maybe it's just some settings doing this,  i don't know if I need DTS connect for example. 

I tried turning on and off exclusive mode,  but that didn't do nothing. 
Should I just try newer version again? 

And btw big thanks for making this!  

Huge progress for me personally,  the crashing/ crackling issues can hopefully be fixed somehow.  

Well, I tried a lot of different settings now,  doesn't seem to make a difference. 
Issues i found:
Can't change volume in full screen apps

Alt tabbing + change volume in taskbar results either in applications crashing or loud crackling noises
When I turn on my pc the sound is always set to 100 

When skipping videos with wmp,  there's always a loud pop or crackling sound, when i just let a video clip run until the next starts it's smooth and there are no crackling sounds. 

Also whenever I play any sound,  also stereo, such as music,  the decoder lights up,  something iffy about that because the decoder should only light up when surround sound is played,  ie DTS or DD .

Lastly, I now have nahimic service in my services,  so the uninstaller did not remove everything as I never had previously nahimic installed, and my motherboard does not support it. 

Maybe nitpicking and I have the service since disabled, and I'm just mentioning it because it may have messed something up (since it apparently wasn't uninstalled correctly)


So, yeah, I'm not sure what to do, maybe just install different version?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 31, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9129.1
NEW FIXES
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2021)

Good to know you made use of the code I sent (just read your files), what can you do with 12XX series?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Mar 31, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9129.1
> NEW FIXES
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> ...



I got a Question about your Setup-Files: Why will Microsoft Edge not accept your Drivers as secure Files? Every Download, that I take from your Releases, the Edge says, that this Kind of Files could damage the PC :-(


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2021)

.exe Security. He will have to .7z or.zip them to bypass this issue.

Also @Alan Finotty, just reading though again, I don't see the encoder .dll, maybe I just don't see it, everything else is good. NVM I see it.
Any sharable codes related to 12XX will be gold to me if you are able to pass any.

----

I also have additional info and settings for DTS systems, and it includes full use of the Realtek Audio Console, EQ's and multichannel.
Personally I am not going back to your driver as I have a working DTS:X driver, but I am willing to aid you with yours.

Unfortunately not everyone is able to use my DTS:X version, so far its all ALC12XX that have issues.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 31, 2021)

Metal-Tom said:


> I got a Question about your Setup-Files: Why will Microsoft Edge not accept your Drivers as secure Files? Every Download, that I take from your Releases, the Edge says, that this Kind of Files could damage the PC :-(


The reason is only the certificate used to sign the installer, as it is a self-signed certificate.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 1, 2021)

If you put the installer inside a .zip or .7z the issue will disappear, and various people will be less put off when their browser says 'Danger'.

Example: https://easyupload.io/dr76iv (AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9129.1.7z, installer inside)


----------



## gokart2 (Apr 1, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9129.1
> NEW FIXES
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> ...


Driver version number didn't change from last one. 
*6.0.9129.1 -------> 6.0.9129.2*

Great work btw and thank you.


----------



## unknown_VS (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm trying the new driver right now,  crackling noises when selecting any video or music track still present, volume is still set to 100 every time I reboot the PC and i still can't change volume in most full screen apps (games)

Also I'm wondering why it always says decode on my decoder now even if I play stereo sounds,  there is nothing to decode and I can't select 4.1 on my Logitech Z906 either,because it's just locked to decode. 

Is anything of that normal or does it just not work correctly? 



Alan Finotty said:


> Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.


I'm not sure what my decoder is tbh,  I would only need DTS,  but I'm unsure what I'm supposed to select. And what's the difference between HDA and UAD?

Motherboard is MSI B350M MORTAR


----------



## Ferather (Apr 1, 2021)

@unknown_VS

I did not look at Alans main driver, but you should be able to install Equalizer-APO, see my guide in the signature below. Usually this fixes most issues with Realtek performance and sometimes noise.

"I'm not sure what my decoder is tbh, I would only need DTS" -- He means exactly that, the decoder is either Dolby Digital Live! or DTS, UAD is current, HDA is technically legacy.


----------



## unknown_VS (Apr 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @unknown_VS
> 
> I did not look at Alans main driver, but you should be able to install Equalizer-APO, see my guide in the signature below. Usually this fixes most issues with Realtek performance and sometimes noise.
> 
> "I'm not sure what my decoder is tbh, I would only need DTS" -- He means exactly that, the decoder is either Dolby Digital Live! or DTS, UAD is current, HDA is technically legacy.


Ok, thanks for the info... i think it always installs both,  dts and dd, but it's not really consistent, I'll look at it again though,  i know what I'm supposed to install now (which I only guessed before)

Well I already had equalizer installed that didn't fix the noise at all. -- one thing I noticed is when I select 2 channel sound the noise stops completely,  of course then I'll also lose surround sound so that's not really a fix, just maybe interesting...


----------



## Ferather (Apr 1, 2021)

Interesting. Alan modifies 'RTKVHD64.sys' (I believe with 5.1 mods, based on tests), when I used it with the DTS encoder, I also got noise although subtle.
Note to @Alan Finotty, you might need to use the original 'RTKVHD64.sys' with the DTS system.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 1, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9132.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*
*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Apr 1, 2021)

Ohhh funny was about to update. TY.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 1, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9132.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Does this work with ALC1220 codecs?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 1, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Does this work with ALC1220 codecs?


It was designed to be compatible with all chips.



Ralfi said:


> Does this work with ALC1220 codecs?


But it depends on the type of use, because unfortunately I don't have enough apparatus to test the multichannel surround functions. So I apologize in advance.


----------



## unknown_VS (Apr 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Interesting. Alan modifies 'RTKVHD64.sys' (I believe with 5.1 mods, based on tests), when I used it with the DTS encoder, I also got noise although subtle.


You could call it subtle, you could also call it terrible, it's a really unpleasant digital noise, and completely unpredictable how loud it's going to be the next time,  it takes me totally out of it when listening to music especially. 

I now have installed only the Dolby Digital option,  not because it's what I want, i want DTS, but I figured maybe something would change,  and indeed the clicking/ crackling noises are still there but from half an hour testing i think i can say it's a lot more silent and not as annoying.  Sound quality overall is definitely worse, but that's at least something  

But, I still have this thing that it'll always show decode when I play music,  which it really shouldn't and never did when the original Realtek/ Microsoft drivers were still working,  it only switched to "dolby" or "5.1 decoding" when there actually was a 5.1 signal,  so that is weird, and from my limiting testing so far positioning in games isn't as clear as I'd like or was used to,  not sure why. 

I do think it's mostly windows messing around, but who knows maybe drivers are just "unstable".

Trust me,  I'm definitely glad I found this solution here, but I'm also thinking maybe using the original driver with the patch would have better results,  although I can't know, maybe it's just as inconsistent. 




Ferather said:


> Note to @Alan Finotty, you might need to use the original 'RTKVHD


Maybe you're onto something...! @ Alan I'll give that new driver a try after I tested this one i have right now a bit more, thanks, here's hoping!


----------



## Wakko000 (Apr 1, 2021)

Alan, is it possible to enable 5.1 channel mode via realtek audio device tweak?


----------



## GaZw (Apr 1, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9132.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


What change in this drivers ? o see Github but no say nothing


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

@GaZw

Asus just did the same, same version newer release. Only the DTS files where changed in their release.
I also just updated mine, I got codes to make it as universal as possible. ALC1220 is present.

@Wakko000

No that is not possible.


----------



## kraftwerk1991 (Apr 2, 2021)

On the latest windows 10 it dosen't work at all


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

Me or Alan?


----------



## unknown_VS (Apr 2, 2021)

kraftwerk1991 said:


> On the latest windows 10 it dosen't work at all


You really have to just install what you want and need, if you install everything it might not work due to conflicts. 
And even then you might have to play around with settings,  but from my past tries with DD and DTS it does indeed just work. 

Also pretty sure you have to wipe the original drivers completely before installing this.


----------



## Hatchet1997 (Apr 2, 2021)

Здравствуйте Алан, заметил, что пропадает звук в наушниках, при выключении без подключенного кабеля 3.5, при включении ноута с кабелем нет звука в наушниках, так и в динамиках, ноута я случайно заметил эту особенность, тестировал ранние версии вашего драйвера, эта проблема присутствует во всех Я не хочу использовать другой драйвер, потому что у вашего водителя нет преимуществ, моя аудио карта realtek ALC295


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

Translation:

"Hello Alan, I noticed that the sound in the headphones disappears, when you turn off without a 3.5 cable connected, when you turn on the laptop with a cable, there is no sound in the headphones or in the speakers, I accidentally noticed this feature, I tested early versions of your driver, this problem is present in everyone I don't want to use another driver because your driver has no advantage, my audio card is realtek ALC295"


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 2, 2021)

@Alan Finotty & @Ferather

Hello guys,
I have ROG Maximums Z590 with SupremeFX ALC4082 codec,
Actually I want to enable 5.1 channel through S/PDIF but I cant,
when every I clean the audio drive it comes back I tried with wifi disable and still the same.

the Realtek patch is not working with this type of audio drive
before I was using Strix Z490 and I was using this method and it was working great.

but with this motherboard I tried everything.. without any success

so please if you can do something for help

thank you


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh dog (backwards) another ALC to support..... Send me an Alan a link to your mobo drivers, latest, we can work from there (in general).


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Oh dog (backwards) another ALC to support..... Send me an Alan a link to your mobo drivers, latest, we can work from there (in general).


@Alan Finotty & @Ferather

so in this case it might be supported in future! sounds great!
look there is two types of ALC for ASUS, ALC4080 for Prime, Strix and TUF series, and ALC4082 for Maximus series.
that what I knows.

I will attach my driver


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

It can be done, but this is a USB driver rather than a main ALC driver, what's likely to happen will be that you use the current driver but install extensions, I've done this with DTS:X Ultra.
You will most likely get this from @Alan Finotty, as I rarely write extensions, and certainly not Dolby and Nahimic. The good news is your driver appears to support DTS:X.

Wait for a response from Alan to see what he can do for you.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> It can be done, but this is a USB driver rather than a main ALC driver, what's likely to happen will be that you use the current driver but install extensions, I've done this with DTS:X Ultra.
> You will most likely get this from @Alan Finotty, as I rarely write extensions, and certainly not Dolby and Nahimic. The good news is your driver appears to support DTS:X.
> 
> Wait for a response from Alan to see what he can do for you.


yeh its ok, by using extensions or whatever, its fine for me I just want it working like what I expected to and it will be great


----------



## mycop (Apr 2, 2021)

Can the modified driver help with SPDIF activation on the board?
For example Linux can do this. But it is Windows that is interesting.
Maybe there are other activation options?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

Sort of, it can set it up yes. I personally don't know enough about the circuitry of ALC chips to comment much. Drivers are code based, and interfaces with ID's must be present and so on.
If you are trying to bypass chip code, then you will not likely do well with Windows, I am not sure though, its all outside my experience.


----------



## nsdragons (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello all
I have a fresh install of windows on an asus m5a97 r2.0 motherboard with an alc887 chipset (i think)
I installed 6.0.9116.1 universal both drivers, soundblaster 7.0 and asio

I'm using a headset and SPDIF. My headset and 5.1 both get proper audio and I can select "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 surround)" for my spdif under the advanced tab however my problem is that soundblaster doesn't work with spdif. All the enhancements work for the headset but nothing i do in soundblaster or realtek manager results in any change in audio for spdif.
I think everything installed properly. Any idea whats going on?


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 4, 2021)

Just weighing up options & thinking of avoiding Optical altogether.

Would using 3 of these straight out of the motherboard 3.5mm jack ports to the RCA speaker plugs work?...





						3.5mm Stereo Plug to 2 x RCA Sockets Audio Cable - 300mm | Jaycar Electronics
					

LEAD AUDIO PLG 3.5MM STER- 2SKT RCA 30CM




					www.jaycar.com.au


----------



## Ferather (Apr 4, 2021)

@nsdragons

Not all drivers have been coded to properly support SPDIF, some drivers don't even have 5.1 options. In your case soundblaster has not been coded for digital.
In my driver for example, I have coded the Realtek app and DTS:X Ultra multichannel to also work on digital, but I do not support Dolby.



----

@Ralfi

Yes, but still stereo, still 1x 3.5mm and still matrix only.


----------



## nsdragons (Apr 4, 2021)

@Ferather what would you suggest is my best option if I wanted 5.1 and still wanted to use my stereo headset in this case? Should I reinstall just the drivers from alan and install your modded app and decoder?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 4, 2021)

I don't want to suggest Alans driver anymore (no offense Alan), Its causing BSOD with other drivers. I don't want to comment much, everyone makes mistakes.

Do you have SPDIF? If not you can just install my driver only, and see the latest post to enable separate headphones mode, you can have 5.1 + headphones.


----------



## Vendor (Apr 4, 2021)

do these drivers really improve sound quality on fairly cheap midrange speakers? also, are default preset during installation optimal? i haven't noticed much difference, might as to restart as i recommended after installation


----------



## nsdragons (Apr 4, 2021)

@Ferather thanks for all your help! I do have SPDIF which connects to my receiver with 5.1 speakers but I also use headphones at night


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 4, 2021)

Just wanted to express how grateful I am for this driver. I always want to be up to date no matter what it is -- whether it be Windows updates, BIOS updates, VBIOS updates, chipset driver updates, etc. I always keep everything updated.

I always fail to find Realtek's latest audio drivers and this driver provides just that, while being less of a headache to install (although a way to update without completely reinstalling would be nice). I literally only use this for the legacy Realtek control panel and that's it, using it as a bare audio driver, everything else deselected.

No BSODs or other issues here, keep up the good work Alan.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, but still stereo, still 1x 3.5mm and still matrix only.


What about something like this? https://cplonline.com.au/simplecom-...cal-spdif-3-5mm-stereo-with-arc-4kat60hz.html

By using the HDMI out of my motherboard, extracting the signal & then outputting it as optical, would it work better than using the optical out of the motherboard??


----------



## Ferather (Apr 5, 2021)

Hmmmmm, HD bypass maybe. "Will it be better?" -- Maybe, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Hmmmmm, HD bypass maybe. "Will it be better?" -- Maybe, thanks for the idea.


I aim to pick one up today.

I’ll report back with results!

Well, I noticed extra 5.1/7.1 options here, but they're greyed out...





Still only 2 channel...



^That's with the HDMI into a splitter box, with optical out into the amplifier............. This is never going to work....


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

Should do, I can see the HDMI is detecting DTS and Dolby which is correct for normal SPDIF. You will need to play a DTS-Dolby audio track (see here).
This will send a compressed DTS-Dolby track (supported, in your image), your receiver will also need to support the encoding.

IF your receiver does support both formats, if you play the videos in the link, you should get audio.

To get multichannel from stereo sources, you need to upmix it, and need an inline encoder (transcoder) such as DTS Interactive.

----

@Alan Finotty, I think I ended up with your RTKHDAUD.dat, somehow (probably my own fault). Anyway, I remember the settings where wrong for speakers.
Instead of front and rear its set to front and side, not 100% sure if this causes an issue with DTS Interactive (analogue > digital).

You should find the following settings useful with DTS (probably need a separate file for it):

AudioProc > 23-SupportDTS
DrvCtrl 52 > 9-SupportDTSNeo
DrvCtrl 52 > 10-SupportDTSEncoder


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 7, 2021)

*News coming in the mod:
DTS HeadphoneX V1
DTS-X Ultra





























Coming soon...*


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

No offense but shouldn't the driver work first? And also you don't give credit to those who actually did the work.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Should do, I can see the HDMI is detecting DTS and Dolby which is correct for normal SPDIF. You will need to play a DTS-Dolby audio track (see here).
> This will send a compressed DTS-Dolby track (supported, in your image), your receiver will also need to support the encoding.
> 
> IF your receiver does support both formats, if you play the videos in the link, you should get audio.


Nope, doesn't work... The demo video is playing in 5.1 (see below), but only Pro Logic can be selected on the receiver...




Ferather said:


> To get multichannel from stereo sources, you need to upmix it, and need an inline encoder (transcoder) such as DTS Interactive.


No, I don't want this.

I just want source material to be played accurately. No upmixing. If it's a source 5.1, then play in 5.1. If it's a source 2 channel stereo, then play in 2 channel stereo.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

What is the receiver? | @Alan Finotty Im curious, to sign my drivers I only needed code signing, but when I checked my cert store I can see multiple AAF certs some with root permissions.
This can be done by using Windows search for "Certificate", can I have a good explanation by there are numerous certificates with root permissions?

Edit: When I was using your driver, it was minimal install, no apps, no other reason to have any extra certs other than code sign.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> What is the receiver? | @Alan Finotty Im curious, to sign my drivers I only needed code signing, but when I checked my cert store I can see multiple AAF certs some with root permissions.
> This can be done by using Windows search for "Certificate", can I have a good explanation by there are numerous certificates with root permissions?
> 
> Edit: When I was using your driver, it was minimal install, no apps, no other reason to have any extra certs other than code sign.


They can be older certificates, from previous driver packages.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> What is the receiver?





			https://www.vintageshifi.com/repertoire-pdf/pdf/telecharge.php?pdf=Yamaha-TSS-10-Owners-Manual.pdf
		


It's an all-in-one HIFI, with optical input, that supports DD/DTS/DPLII.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

@Ralfi

MODE (k/n) and indicators Press this button (or k/n) repeatedly to select the desired surround mode among DTS, DIGITAL, PLII MOVIE, PLII MUSIC and “off”.
The current mode is shown by the lighting of the corresponding indicator.  (Page 3) -- I guess you did this?

----

@Alan Finotty

I offer you help frequently, if you ask you would get more valuable data for something you don't actually support (mulichannel, SPDIF).
I have removed the certs, but it doesn't explain their nature, regardless I am not here for war.

How do you intend to handle SPDIF-HDMI-DP and DTS:X systems? I had to write in additional codes for them.

I literarily just did virtual side (7.1) for DTS Interactive, had an issue with 'RTKHDAUD.dat' for some people, but that's fixed for now.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> MODE (k/n) and indicators Press this button (or k/n) repeatedly to select the desired surround mode among DTS, DIGITAL, PLII MOVIE, PLII MUSIC and “off”.
> The current mode is shown by the lighting of the corresponding indicator. (Page 3) -- I guess you did this?


Yes of course. The DD/DTS modes don’t light up at all, unless I do the test within Windows Sound settings - then 5.1 tones come out of all speakers, but no 5.1 DD/DTS source comes out of all speakers...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I offer you help frequently, if you ask you would get more valuable data for something you don't actually support (mulichannel, SPDIF).
> I have removed the certs, but it doesn't explain their nature, regardless I am not here for war.
> 
> How do you intend to handle SPDIF-HDMI-DP and DTS:X systems? I had to write in additional codes for them.


As I said earlier, I do not have the apparatus necessary to further test the operation of the 5.1 channel mod driver. This requires, at a minimum, a 5.1 home theater.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

@Alan Finotty, Yes I know you said before.  Its a shame.

@Ralfi, Very strange, are you using a branded driver or modded?

By branded I mean Asus for example.

----

@Alan Finotty

Make sure you fully polish DTS Interactive before you go Ultra, because you will want it as part of the DTS:X system, various reasons.
DTS-HD MA core only is an improvement from DTS-HD HRA core only, and DTS Surround (backward compatible).
SPDIF-HDMI-DP can be placed as part of the DTS:X Ultra system, I am successful with coding it in.
Additional virtual side speaker support can be added to DTS Interactive (analogue > digital).
Your 'RTKHDAUD.dat' is optimized for Dolby, even the analogue speaker setup for 5.1 (side not rear).
If you can come up with a trick the convinces Ultra you have speakers-headphones and not HDMI, without first switching to analogue, Id be interested.
Based on my changes to get virtual side speakers, DTS Interactive uses legacy 5.1 standards (box with you in the middle), rear not side.



Played all channels, ignore the 2 channel 16 bit readout.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Very strange, are you using a branded driver or modded?


Yep, Branded - the latest ALC1220-VB one from Gigabytes website.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

You have no other way to connect to the receivers SPDIF input? I must say you're very persistent with this 

Edit: If your motherboard lacks SPDIF, you could try a cheap expansion sound card, or it might have connectors for a slot expansion.

Example 1, and 2.

====

@Alan Finotty, I forgot to mention I already made a bolt on extension, that works with almost any pre-existing driver.
Any money says it also runs on your driver already, just saying. Yes you can use the files btw.









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Did u test the latest app version 1.10.1.0 or only the old 1.9.1.0 version is workable like this? Another thing is Preset, u r using preset from Acer, did u test with other preset from Asus or Toshiba? @Ferather




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I want to see your donations going towards equipment, and potentially a request I keep getting with multi APO's and a special app.
Personally I don't want to add too much to a single driver, but it would be nice to see a clean extension installer.

You should investigate making an app that changes the registry for SFX, MFX, EFX, then restarts - starts certain services.

Optional: can you also drop the installer, I think its best your customers can freely see your extensions and files.
TBH you are not really restricting many people with it, even after install I can locate the files.

----

@Ralfi, I just thought, have you enabled bitsreaming in Potplayer? If not just use the Windows photos app.


----------



## mycop (Apr 7, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> *Coming soon...*


Can you help with making driver patch for force activation SPDIF output ?


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Ralfi, I just thought, have you enabled bitsreaming in Potplayer? If not just use the Windows photos app.


Thanks. It was already bitstreaming I thought - all audio was set to "same as input"

But changing the Output Mode to "pass-through after AC3/DTS re-encoding" makes it work properly through 5.1 & brings the speakers to life!



So forcing the PC to re-encode it first fixes it, but shouldn't the PC be able to pass it through & let the amplifier do the re-encoding??

Also, this doesn't help with games, as there would be no way to force the PC to re-encode their audio...


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

You are missing DTS interactive then, this is good news, all is working. https://www.mediafire.com/file/lji66k9p5ua02u2/Potplayer_Preset.reg



----

Try this for now, I will try a HDMI mod at another time:

How To: Realtime AC3 / Dolby Digital Encoding for Games | Reaper-X (reaper-x.com)
VB-Audio Virtual Apps (vb-audio.com) < Free


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 7, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> *News coming in the mod:
> DTS HeadphoneX V1
> DTS-X Ultra
> 
> ...



I'll burn for Joy, to downloadin' & tryin' it


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/2r8gsyool5aua/DTS+DCH+Extension < do minimal install then install this (make restore first).

Report to Alan any changes you want. That one supports Sound Unbound (Heapones:X v2).

----

No offense to Alan, if you want multichannel checkout my latest release, info post:









						Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

You made a quote bug as a response, xD.  The 3x stereo is that for 5.1? It should be so you want 3x 3.5mm cables, and set system to speakers, and config the speakers to 5.1.  Jejeje, no the x3 stereo, is a rca Jack in (red and white left&right), no way to send 5.1, i guess stuck in pro logic...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Ultra - Non Realtek Fix! (streamable.com) < AMD DisplayPort


----------



## Torquemada1970 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi All,

I know I'm probably being very dumb, but I'm trying to get Alan Finotty's drivers installed - but there are no INF files as he mentions, and the .ISS file I got from there, despite my installing Inno and the Windows 10 SDK, won't compile or run - it complains about signtool.

I'm waaaay out of my depth here, but at the moment I have a Realtek ALC1220 chip that will only appear as a digital device (no analogue whatsoever) - installing the latest Realtek drivers (or even old ones) makes no difference. Alan's github page doesn't provide any instructions for someone my level....can anyone point me at an installer?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

Digital only, hmmm. I do have a driver you will like on digital but it depends what you are looking for. The one I produced, with help, is DTS:X, not Dolby.
It fully supports playback of Dolby encoded content, but has no software or APO's based and anything other than DTS.

Alan does have an installer for his package, but its not optimized for multichannel.  

By digital you mean SPDIF correct? or HDMI-DP?


----------



## Torquemada1970 (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't want digital at all - my setup is analogue connections to an Audiolab 8000X7 poweramp.

I tried a previous installer of Alans, and it mentioned something about replacing another device driver - after that, all analogue options disappeared. Since then, I've had no analogue for months - I'm currently using a really crappy USB sound card as a workaroud.

I don't really care about dolby any more, I just want a soundcard that at least works - preferably with 5.1 lol!

I went through your driver/ instructions earlier, removed all drivers, used pnputil etc then installed the INF files but no banana...DTS comes up, but doesn't see an analogue device.

(thank you for the prompt response, btw!)

Oh y, the device it does show is 'Digital Output (SPDIF) (Realtek High Definition Audio)'


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

Does it show as a digital box or speaker icon? Its interesting it happens on both drivers, I wonder, but don't know, do you know if the chip is faulty?
I would suggest you follow my guide to make a clean install of your motherboard drivers (instead of mine), and check for analogue.

A more aggressive step would be  afresh install of Windows + motherboard drivers.


----------



## Torquemada1970 (Apr 8, 2021)

It's offered as a playback device. The Realtek app will only see digital speakers, as does Windows the sound panel.

I'll give your removal process a whirl, although I've been pretty thorough in the past. 

It's too coincidental that this happened when I installed Alan's drivers, though.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

When you do the pnputil, check all sound category infs (oems), there could be some extensions or past installs, but I guess not since you run clean.

Edit: Thanks for the feedback you didn't know you sent, my driver +  ALC 1220.


----------



## divStar (Apr 8, 2021)

So... I figured out _some_ games output 5.1 surround sound using s/pdif, some do not. My VLC-Testfile properly outputs all channels, my AVR is set to Dolby Digital, but e.g. Dead or Alive 6 only outputs stereo and I'd rather not upmix it. I also know, that this game usually outputs sound in 5.1 - given it recognizes the channels.

I suppose I should abandon optical connections completely, but sadly I do not have another HDMI on my graphics card... perhaps I should try my luck with a DisplayPort->HDMI cable in order to get the audio to my AVR. Kinda sad s/pdif is such a bull*@!... . Sure - it works well for TVs, but why have such a connection on your mainboard when you cannot really use it?!..


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

Have you tried my driver, I have 0% issues with multichannel and digital. I've tried to help Alan several times, but eventually gave up myself.
If you want stereo untouched, you should either disable Neo PC (little tricky) or install E-APO, and don't config it (easy).




Delete: {3CF95BBE-E76D-411C-A25C-BC94B072840E} < Edit wrong key, partially ignore image, my bad. Stream FX key.
Best just to use E-APO and even my config for it, and just turn off-on upmixer as needed.









						Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer
					

This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.  First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Torquemada1970 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> When you do the pnputil, check all sound category infs (oems), there could be some extensions or past installs, but I guess not since you run clean.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the feedback you didn't know you sent, my driver +  ALC 1220.


I sent feedback but didn't know? 

I just ran through the instructions and installed the 6.0.9102.1 drivers, but result has been the same....I guess it's time for the ultimate fallback/ W10 reinstall


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9137.1: https://www.mediafire.com/file/5iktqy9aoav6wmm/DTS_DCH_6.0.9137.1.7z

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972 < Guide


----------



## Hatchet1997 (Apr 8, 2021)

What is the best choice, HD Manager or Audio Console, and what are the differences in sound?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9137.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION 1: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION 2: If you want to use DTS in conjunction with Creative Sound Blaster, choose DTS: X Ultra. The reason: I did intensive tests on my PC, combining each one with each other and found that the control services of Creative Sound Blaster Connect and DTS HeadphoneX v1 cannot work together, they conflict with each other, that is, if both services are stopped and you start Creative UWP Service first and manually and then start DTSAPO3Service, the latter will be starting and stopping all the time, like a vicious cycle. Now, if both services are stopped and you first start the DTSAPO3Service manually and then start the Creative UWP Service, the latter will not even start.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions and Software Components categories, if they persist.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Torquemada1970 (Apr 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9137.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Will this allow me to do analogue 5.1?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2021)

Torquemada1970 said:


> Will this allow me to do analogue 5.1?





Alan Finotty said:


> As I said earlier, I do not have the apparatus necessary to further test the operation of the 5.1 channel mod driver. This requires, at a minimum, a 5.1 home theater.


----------



## gokart2 (Apr 8, 2021)

This may be slightly off topic, but this mod is the only thing I've done to my pc lately in regards to system modifications. 

Anyone play COD Warzone after installing this? I found myself "shadow banned" all of a sudden. I DO NOT use cheats or cheat in anyway. And honestly I suck terribly at the game so I highly doubt anyone reported me. 

The only thing I can think is that since the audio mod alters system files, the check Warzone does seen the system was modified?

Just curious if anyone else has had a similar issue. Sucks if Warzone is this anal about things.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2021)

gokart2 said:


> This may be slightly off topic, but this mod is the only thing I've done to my pc lately in regards to system modifications.
> 
> Anyone play COD Warzone after installing this? I found myself "shadow banned" all of a sudden. I DO NOT use cheats or cheat in anyway. And honestly I suck terribly at the game so I highly doubt anyone reported me.
> 
> ...


I assure you that my goal is not and has never been to use any kind of fake trickery to harm users, but rather to help them enjoy their Realtek audio chips better.


----------



## Hearick (Apr 8, 2021)

With the new update DTS X Ultra doesnt work.

I had made a clean install, by removing all DTS, DOLBY, REALTEK, ALAN FINOTY, stuff...

Windows 10 20H4 I think

My PC has a gigabyte motherboard and a NVIDIA GeForce graphic card


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9137.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Hello Alan, can I install your driver package bundled together between dolby and dts?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2021)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello Alan, can I install your driver package bundled together between dolby and dts?


YES


----------



## Wakko000 (Apr 8, 2021)

I installed the latest version, everything worked perfectly except DTS: X. It is enabled but it doesn't make any difference when I change options.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> YES


Thanks very much.  I will try it.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2021)

*EDIT: Files reuploaded with DTS Interactive S/PDIF fix



*


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

If its not making any difference when you change presets then its missing SFX, MFX, EFX settings. Let me read through Alan files


----------



## Wakko000 (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

@Alan Finotty, So far I'm impressed, very nice work with an unmentioned controller. @Wakko000 I don't yet see a problem, you will need show me the reg entries for that device (end result of setup).
To do so you will need the 'Realtek APO Tool', I have attached one, or find a similar another app, in this case you select the device at the top then EP Registry, on the right.

Alternatively, navigate to: Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\



You will need to read the device ID by name, for example, my SPDIF output is called 'Digital'. Export and DM me, or Alan.

----

Edit: My only cause for concern is the certificates, and potential risk factor, in this case PC damage or OS damage.



----

Nice to see Alan is finally using composite, his driver also contains SRS effects, which is owned by DTS.

----

@Alan Finotty, you might need a different preset, or modify the .xml to unlock spatial and Sound Unbound.
You can try this package, technically it should work with your codes, but might not if the preset is not correct.









						XPERI DTS Utility_XPERI_2020.3.28.0_W10x64_(Sound Unbound)
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




----

I will continue with my driver as an alternative, and also source of multichannel mods.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> *EDIT: Files reuploaded with DTS Interactive S/PDIF fix
> 
> View attachment 195814*


All work fine in my ALC887 Dts Ultra + Dolby Atmos + Sound Blaster 360 I made a clean install using driverstorexplorer


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> *EDIT: Files reuploaded with DTS Interactive S/PDIF fix
> 
> View attachment 195814*


*STATUS: Enabling DTS Spatial Mode*


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

Teamwork


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> *STATUS: Enabling DTS Spatial Mode*
> 
> View attachment 195837


Hi Alan, Why my spatial sound feature is not working? *But the sound effects produced by Dolby, DTS and SB720 work well (really great sound)*. I'm using an HDA panel.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2021)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hi Alan, Why my spatial sound feature is not working? *But the sound effects produced by Dolby, DTS and SB720 work well (really great sound)*. I'm using an HDA panel.


I have not yet enabled it, it is in the testing phase, in addition, the DTS Sound Unbound package is too large to be integrated into the installer. I will have to find a way to do that.


----------



## tmac666 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi Alan, I am using ASUS ROG Z390-F 
Everything works for me except DTS:X Ultra, it seems cannot detect device "please connect to speakers"

and of course no spatial sound option of DTS X Ultra

and in digital output, it shows dts interactive but when i clicked it, it said not supported.

any help?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2021)

tmac666 said:


> Hi Alan, I am using ASUS ROG Z390-F
> Everything works for me except DTS:X Ultra, it seems cannot detect device "please connect to speakers"
> 
> and of course no spatial sound option of DTS X Ultra
> ...


Check that your computer's analog audio is enabled. If not, enable it by connecting a speaker or headset to the rear or front (green) outputs respectively, or open the Realtek Audio Console and disable the automatic detection of the front panel.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> I have not yet enabled it, it is in the testing phase, in addition, the DTS Sound Unbound package is too large to be integrated into the installer. I will have to find a way to do that.


I will look forward to it patiently. Thanks very much.


----------



## tmac666 (Apr 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Check that your computer's analog audio is enabled. If not, enable it by connecting a speaker or headset to the rear or front (green) outputs respectively, or open the Realtek Audio Console and disable the automatic detection of the front panel.


already tried to disable the automatic detection of the front panel, but DTS:x ultra still doesn't work

analog audio at the rear of the motherboard is always connecting to speakers

dolby atmos works, sonic studio works



and the automatic detectioj now cannot be re-enabled, everytime BSOD


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2021)

tmac666 said:


> already tried to disable the automatic detection of the front panel, but DTS:x ultra still doesn't work
> 
> analog audio at the rear of the motherboard is always connecting to speakers
> 
> ...


Try the latest release, I just uploaded.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

Speaker detection can be an odd one, although I have not had any reports of issues on my version, Alan will have it up and running soon.


----------



## tmac666 (Apr 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Check that your computer's analog audio is enabled. If not, enable it by connecting a speaker or headset to the rear or front (green) outputs respectively, or open the Realtek Audio Console and disable the automatic detection of the front panel.


DTS:x ultra still doesn't work


----------



## Ferather (Apr 8, 2021)

Can you check the service is running, I had issues with some PC's refusing the run the service, which may be a Windows issue.
Check Task Manager to see if the APO4 service is running on the left pane, hopefully its running.



----

@Alan Finotty, The Driver Store app can break things with Windows if the force feature is used, it will leave behind settings.
I would remove it from your suggestion, and seek an alternative method.


----------



## P_G19 (Apr 9, 2021)

I tried using equalizerAPO with the driver but i lost SoundBlaster effects is there a way i can use the driver apps effects + EqualizerAPO?
Also can I use DTS:X with EqualizerAPO?

I use EqualizerAPO for Convolution with Impulse Response + HeSuVi ( BTW does DTS:X offer anything different than what implemented in HeSuVi?)


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 9, 2021)

tmac666 said:


> DTS:x ultra still doesn't work


In my case, first of all every UWP app package that we just installed will experience non-working / unusable (force close), for some reason (maybe license related?).  It often happened like that in the prev version of the driver.  This also includes the DTS app.  The solution, I always do the executable on KGAConfig.exe (see on the first page).  Once done, reboot the device (Windows 10 -> 1909-20H2).  And as a result, everything worked (usable), using HDA panels.  Hope it works on yours.


----------



## Hearick (Apr 9, 2021)

Tingang-21 said:


> In my case, first of all every UWP app package that we just installed will experience non-working / unusable (force close), for some reason (maybe license related?).  It often happened like that in the prev version of the driver.  This also includes the DTS app.  The solution, I always do the executable on KGAConfig.exe (see on the first page).  Once done, reboot the device (Windows 10 -> 1909-20H2).  And as a result, everything worked (usable), using HDA panels.  Hope it works on yours.


And what did you do with the KGAConfig.exe ? It only debug SoundBlaster normally, not the other apps


----------



## tmac666 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Can you check the service is running, I had issues with some PC's refusing the run the service, which may be a Windows issue.
> Check Task Manager to see if the APO4 service is running on the left pane, hopefully its running.
> 
> View attachment 195852
> ...


it is running..but the DTS:X ultra doesn't work, cannot click any button and the message showing "please connect to speak/ headphone"


----------



## Hearick (Apr 9, 2021)

tmac666 said:


> it is running..but the DTS:X ultra doesn't work, cannot click any button and the message showing "please connect to speak/ headphone"


Same for me ^^


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

@P_G19

E-APO doesn't support composite, and it can only make 1 composite with another effect. If I enter for example DTS-SFX into APOTool, then add E-APO it will use existing apo (DTS-SFX).
Due to the composite limitation with E-APO, you can only have 1 other active APO (DTS, Dobly, Nahimic, etc) at a time with it 

----

@tmac666, @Hearick

If you have time, you can try my latest stable, let me know if you get a different result, sometimes its simply just some speaker codes are missing from the drivers .inf file.









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Features: DTS:X Ultra (APO4), DTS Headphones:X v2 (Sound Unbound), DTS Interactive:X (APO4).  Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx  ----  To install-update the drivers, open 'Device...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The yellow external speaker, or headphones, will only show on analogue, if missing, its not detecting analogue.




Edit: What ALC chips do you guys have?


----------



## tmac666 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @P_G19
> 
> E-APO doesn't support composite, and it can only make 1 composite with another effect. If I enter for example DTS-SFX into APOTool, then add E-APO it will use existing apo (DTS-SFX).
> Due to the composite limitation with E-APO, you can only have 1 other active APO (DTS, Dobly, Nahimic, etc) at a time with it
> ...


I will try it , thanks Ferather

I am using ASUS ROG z390-f
using ROG SupremeFX High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A​


----------



## Hearick (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @P_G19
> 
> E-APO doesn't support composite, and it can only make 1 composite with another effect. If I enter for example DTS-SFX into APOTool, then add E-APO it will use existing apo (DTS-SFX).
> Due to the composite limitation with E-APO, you can only have 1 other active APO (DTS, Dobly, Nahimic, etc) at a time with it
> ...


I will try it too

I am using Gigabyte D85M-D3H? GeForce GTX 970 5old one xD)

Since I dont know how  to identidy ALC version I'll give a image of device manager a dxiag (sound 1)


----------



## tmac666 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @P_G19
> 
> E-APO doesn't support composite, and it can only make 1 composite with another effect. If I enter for example DTS-SFX into APOTool, then add E-APO it will use existing apo (DTS-SFX).
> Due to the composite limitation with E-APO, you can only have 1 other active APO (DTS, Dobly, Nahimic, etc) at a time with it
> ...


Just tried, it is the same result, also DTS:X headphone v1 doesn't work


----------



## Hearick (Apr 9, 2021)

tmac666 said:


> Just tried, it is the same result, also DTS:X headphone v1 doesn't work


+1


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

Interesting, the PC I had an issue with the service was also an ALC892. Thanks for your feedback, I can replicate the issue using VB cable. If I find a solution I will inform Alan.
Its actually a bug with stereo specifically, with my test setup to reproduce the bug with VB cable, multichannel works and it detects speakers, but not in stereo.





Note ALC892 has I think 3 revisions, 2 with bugs. Latest revision ALC892 works as intended (based on friends PC).


----------



## tmac666 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Interesting, the PC I had an issue with the service was also an ALC892. Thanks for your feedback, I can replicate the issue using VB cable. If I find a solution I will inform Alan.
> Its actually a bug with stereo specifically, with my test setup to reproduce the bug with VB cable, multichannel works and it detects speakers, but not in stereo.
> 
> View attachment 195947View attachment 195948
> ...


thanks for your effort.

actually, i am using 5.1 analog speakers and not stereo...... and the DTSX Ultra doesn't work for me.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

You can trigger 5.1 with VAC, and set its output (recording) to your speakers. You will need to disable windows audio service to apply some settings, see my screenshots above.
I have attached the full version of the app, fully unlocked, although it might not be the latest version, it works perfectly.



----

Edit: Dont forget to 'config' VAC to 5.1 or 7.1 when finished, the below screenshot is not VAC, as I removed it.



----



====

Edit 2:

You might be able to use my HDMI-DP setup files to trigger multichannel and perhaps stereo to your ALC892. You will need the 'RTK APO Tool', and my DTS-Settings files.
Open the tool, then change the device to your speakers at the top, change to 'MMDevice Registry', and on the right select 'EP Registry'.

This will open regedit at the device, right click the primary key, select rename, then copy it. Edit the .reg files with the info.






Now double click the registry file, then restart Windows.


----------



## Hearick (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You can trigger 5.1 with VAC, and set its output (recording) to your speakers. You will need to disable windows audio service to apply some settings, see my screenshots above.
> I have attached the full version of the app, fully unlocked, although it might not be the latest version, it works perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 195951
> ...





Ferather said:


> You can trigger 5.1 with VAC, and set its output (recording) to your speakers. You will need to disable windows audio service to apply some settings, see my screenshots above.
> I have attached the full version of the app, fully unlocked, although it might not be the latest version, it works perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 195951
> ...


Yeah it works ! The only downside is the fact that we cant choose preset


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

In multichannel mode it uses 1 master preset, the buttons and other features are auto configured as it says on the screen, all other features are for stereo (including selectable spatial modes).

I updated my post with an additional trial fix. If it does not work you can clear the changes you see in APO Tool (keys). Or backup the reg by exporting first.

----

For actual HDMI-DP, you will need to trigger speakers by selecting speakers (or headphones) then back.









						Ultra - Non Realtek Fix!
					

Watch "Ultra - Non Realtek Fix!" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## pyuras (Apr 9, 2021)

@Ferather @Alan Finotty

Hi, guys.

Firstly, thanks for your continued work in this driver.

I'm having trouble with the lastest version of the driver (6.0.9137.1). I uninstalled the version I had previously (6.0.9129.1) using AAF uninstaller, rebooted the machine and then removed everything realtek and AAF related with Driver Store Explorer. Rebooted again then installed the new driver. It installs fine, but whenever I try to enable DTS I get this error:






Unticking "Audio enhancements" has no effect on the error. I went back to 6.0.9129.1 and everything works again (DDL and DTS Interactive 5.1). I didn't install any of the versions released in between. My motherboard is a Gigabyte Z390 Gaming M (ALC 892 codec). I connect the mobo to my Onkyo HT-R395 receiver via S/PDIF optical. Any ideas?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

Hmm, settings issue. And again ALC892. < I'm taking notes. For now can you do another cleanup and try the following guide and driver.
Dont use the other Driver app as it can break settings if the force feature is used, I ended up with restoring the partition.









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Features: DTS:X Ultra (APO4), DTS Headphones:X v2 (Sound Unbound), DTS Interactive:X (APO4).  Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx  ----  To install-update the drivers, open 'Device...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Thanks in advance. Note: You might need Alt 1, but first try main.


----------



## pyuras (Apr 9, 2021)

@Alan Finotty @Ferather

I've tested version 6.0.9132.1 and can confirm it has the same problem as 6.0.9137.1 on my hardware. Not only that, but it has no digital audio output at all (analog HP audio does work).

So, whatever changed between 6.0.9129.1 and the two newer versions broke functionality on ALC892.

EDIT: @Ferather I'll try the driver you suggested and report back.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

Taking notes. You might need to try 'DTS DCH 6.0.9137.1' first.


----------



## tmac666 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You can trigger 5.1 with VAC, and set its output (recording) to your speakers. You will need to disable windows audio service to apply some settings, see my screenshots above.
> I have attached the full version of the app, fully unlocked, although it might not be the latest version, it works perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 195951
> ...


I followed your steps  and stopped before EDIT 2 because i don't use HDMI-DP speaker

with VAC and the DTSX Ultra shows yellow "external speaker" but i cannot hear any sound effect

 if i stop the DTSXAPO4 service, the sound effect makes no different at all

 if i change all my config to Stereo (vac and native realtek sound settings), the DTSX Ultra show "please connect to speaker " again

so it doesn't work for me....


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

Programming around chip code is very difficult, although I am not 100% sure if its the chip bugs or other factors, always seems to be 892.


----------



## pyuras (Apr 9, 2021)

@Ferather

I installed your DTS DCH 6.0.9137.1 with the M (main) option. Everything is working fine (I didn't have to untick "audio enhancements"), although I don't have the Realtek Audio Console installed (DTS:X Ultra and DTS Headphone:X v1 are installed).

EDIT: Found the UWP package for the Realtek Audio Console in the APPS directory. My bad.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

Then you're lucky with your chip revision.


----------



## pyuras (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Then your lucky with your chip revision.



Should I try DTS DCH 6.0.9137.2 then? How do I safely uninstall your drivers?

EDIT: Is it possible to enable a dedicated Headphones output?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

That's up to you, to remove it simply follow the guide and aim for all 'DTS' drivers and extensions.
Yes, see here, you enable headphone via a separate stream, then restart.


----------



## pyuras (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That's up to you, to remove it simply follow the guide and aim for all 'DTS' drivers and extensions.
> Yes, see here, you enable headphone via a separate stream, then restart.
> 
> View attachment 196006



Windows Update downloaded some "DTS software" and now the audio doesn't work.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

Do you mean the Windows store? If so disable store updates and uninstall the app, then re-install the provided one.
Else I am not quite sure what you mean by DTS software, the components don't have drivers.


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 9, 2021)

pyuras said:


> Windows Update downloaded some "DTS software" and now the audio doesn't work.



check *Update History* in the Update & Security settings window and see what kind of DTS software was installed by WU (DTS APO3x? or DTS APO4x?)



Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9132.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...



regarding recent Nahimic UWP app versions from MS store - v1.5.4.0 is no longer offered from MS store.
MS store recently offers either *1.5.7.0* or newly released *1.6.5.0* of Nahimic UWP app


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm hoping that's what he means. I can now confirm the ALC892 that refused to run the service is now working as intended with my DTS DCH driver.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I'm hoping that's what he means. I can now confirm the ALC892 that refused to run the service is now working as intended with my DTS DCH driver.


Which service?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

APO4, It would run APO3 but not 4 or 1.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> APO4, It would run APO3 but not 4 or 1.


I asked her why my PC's motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H and it also has an ALC-892


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

Told you that chip is strange.... I can only think of the driver store app issue, but I don't how the two are related.

Edit: The two friends I have with 892, in working state, are using Windows 20H2.


----------



## pyuras (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Do you mean the Windows store? If so disable store updates and uninstall the app, then re-install the provided one.
> Else I am not quite sure what you mean by DTS software, the components don't have drivers.



@Ferather No. After I installed your driver, Windows update downloaded 3 "DTS - SoftwareComponent" the first time I checked for updates (see screenshot below).



erpguy53 said:


> check *Update History* in the Update & Security settings window and see what kind of DTS software was installed by WU (DTS APO3x? or DTS APO4x?)



@erpguy53 @Alan Finotty 





After that, the driver stopped working and no sounds could be played. I uninstalled everything and am back to AAF version 6.0.9129.1 for the time being as it's the last one that works correctly for me.




Ferather said:


> Told you that chip is strange.... I can only think of the driver store app issue, but I don't how the two are related.
> 
> Edit: The two friends I have with 892, in working state, are using Windows 20H2.



I'm also on Windows 20H2.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

I will check this tomorrow. Thankyou for the feedback. Edit: Issue fixed.


----------



## P_G19 (Apr 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @P_G19
> 
> E-APO doesn't support composite, and it can only make 1 composite with another effect. If I enter for example DTS-SFX into APOTool, then add E-APO it will use existing apo (DTS-SFX).
> Due to the composite limitation with E-APO, you can only have 1 other active APO (DTS, Dobly, Nahimic, etc) at a time with it


Ok 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 10, 2021)

Love my Z906 even more when I can plug headphones into the head unit, and get 5.1-7.1 over a standard pair of headphones, via Toslink (optical) to unit.
Even DTS and Dolby encoded content plays all the channels over headphones via Z906, similar to this wireless, but not wireless.

Checkout this bitrate and DTS-HD passthrough, not normal DTS: https://streamable.com/302a0c < Turn up speakers.
My guess is the Z906 actually receives the full rate, but probably only plays the core.



SPDIF - Toslink (optical). Av it Dolby!!


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Love my Z906 even more when I can plug headphones into the head unit, and get 5.1-7.1 over a standard pair of headphones, via Toslink (optical) to unit.
> Even DTS and Dolby encoded content plays all the channels over headphones via Z906, similar to this wireless, but not wireless.
> 
> Checkout this bitrate and DTS-HD passthrough, not normal DTS: https://streamable.com/302a0c < Turn up speakers.
> ...


In that middle window, under ”Mixer settings” what are the “Expand stereo to centre/surround” options? They were on by default for me, even for non-headphone use. Should they be off always? (I didn’t notice a difference when toggling).


----------



## Ferather (Apr 10, 2021)

Its stereo expand rather than surround, that's up to you. It will only take effect if you set speakers to say 5.1 and stereo audio is played. Exactly like Neo PC.

====

Dolby Atmos vs DTS:X - 5 Reasons One Is Better [2020]? - YouTube | BTW DTS:X processing supports Dolby according to a review.

What Is DTS Virtual:X? (crutchfield.com) < Scroll down for the video.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Its stereo expand rather than surround, that's up to you. It will only take effect if you set speakers to say 5.1 and stereo audio is played. Exactly like Neo PC.
> 
> ====
> 
> ...


Ok, so it probably wasn’t working because I’d set the speakers to ‘match source’ or something like that within PotPlayer settings.

Which is good because I don’t want stereo playing across more than 2 speakers.

Just thought it was strange that those were ticked by default...Maybe I’m better off unticking them.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm using the installer version, but not the default install location, instead its C:\Program Files\Potplayer\.
I don't get any ads, but I do get a box that says Potplayer that quickly fades away.









						Potplayer Preset
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




----









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> but I do get a box that says Potplayer that quickly fades away.


Me too. We must have the same version.


Ferather said:


> but not the default install location, instead its C:\Program Files\Potplayer\.


Not sure what difference this makes. What is the significance?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 11, 2021)

I've seen some posts about ads with it, I've never seen them, and I have used it for years.




If you are playing video you and press tab to see info.


----------



## agusfri (Apr 11, 2021)

Can you make this option appear as well?

The truth is that these drivers are going very well, before I used to use a patch that appeared in another forum of this page, but with the latest versions of windows I had started to malfunction. With your version to have the 5.1 per optical I have to destildate that option in advanced options. and if I want to play something stereo in 5.1. I have to choose stereo format. because if I leave dts the hometheater plays me only at 2.1, before with the old mode drivers that option of dolby prologic converted everything stereo to 5.1.
If it's not possible, don't worry, everything's really great. I don't mind changing that option every time I play something stereo.
Great Work...
PD: The English language is not my forte.
This the old forrum Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7 & 8 (With Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive) | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Raziels_Lament (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm having trouble with the last few revisions of your drivers. I was using 6.0.9116.1 and that had a bass redirection option and that was functional for me. But your drivers no longer have any kind of bass settings. I'd really like to have the old bass management function from the old realtek drivers but maybe I'm just running an uncommon setup? I'm using a Razor 7.1 headset with analog connections. I'm at a loss to get them to work properly (for bass) with my ALC S1200A sound. The "official" realtek drivers seem to limit me to 5.1 but I can't find any modified drivers that give me both 7.1 analog with bass management. I need the ability to set a crossover otherwise my bass drivers are not active. Are any solutions for me?


----------



## pyuras (Apr 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I will check this tomorrow. Thankyou for the feedback. Edit: Issue fixed.



Does this fix can also help @Alan Finotty with his latest driver versions and ALC892 bug in any way? Last version of his driver that works for my hardware is 6.0.9129.1 and I find it easier to use/maintain it as a daily driver.

In any case, thank you for looking into it


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

@agusfri, you have the old problematic version, the latest and clean version is official, and does not require hacks or patchers.
It does need to tweaks in Alans version, as his code is different to my own and UAD, this should soon be fixed.

----

@Raziels_Lament, This has been discussed between Alan and myself, it should be fixed soon.
@Alan Finotty, needs to modify a dat file and add Realtek to certain FX points.



You should try Equalizer APO, I actually recommend it for various reasons, I have both enabled.

----

@pyuras, It has been discussed, the action he takes is up to him.


----------



## Skylined (Apr 12, 2021)

@ Alan Finotty

Just a suggestion: for your next release
You can remove DTS Headphone X and its APO3 from your installation, As you mentioned there is a conflict with Creative RPC service.
In addition, it's not required, as headphoneX is already contained within the Dtsx Ultra application and sound unbound.
Please replace Dolby Atmos and use Dolby Atmos for Gaming using vldp120.

Good job and keep up the good work


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

You reminded me, bit more on Dolby vs DTS for your own review (rather than any bias opinion), to make your own opinion.
Dolby Atmos, is not a compression method, its a technology added to pre-existing compression formats.

DTS: DTS - Digital Surround (Interactive) (lossy), DTS-ES (Extended Surround) (lossy), DTS 96/24 (lossy), DTS-HD HRA (High Resolution Audio) (lossy), DTS-HD MA (Master Audio) (lossless).
Dolby: DDL - Dolby Digital Live! (lossy), DD+ - Dolby Digital Plus (lossy), Dolby AC-4 (lossy), Dolby TrueHD (lossless).

DTS:X much like Atmos, is a technology, pretty much identical in purpose and use (pre-existing, and backward compatible).

Note: I rarely see Dolby TrueHD content, but that could just be me, it can be uncompressed then re-encoded to DTS-HD.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 12, 2021)

I've got a Suggestion too for @Alan Finotty:
In the HDA-Panel is it possible to switch between AC97 & Azalia (High Definition Audio) about the AAFP. But in the UAD-Version it's not possible anymore. The Reason: I've tried to get UAD work on my older Sabertooth 990FX MoBo with ALC892. The Setup runs to Success, but my Frontpanel can't be recognized. (I'll edit later this Post with Pictures from it)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

Taking notes.


----------



## IDSG89 (Apr 12, 2021)

Installed the latest version, but cannot select 5.1 on the audio channels in realtek console and windows sound config (the only option available is stereo)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

If you have time, what happens with this driver?, Alan still needs to work on his recent changes, so I encourage feedback.


----------



## dhrto (Apr 12, 2021)

@Ferather I usually see Dolby True HD as underlying encoding of the Dolby Atmos soundtrack on 4k bluray discs. While DTS:X on blu ray discs is much more rare. At least this is the case in The Netherlands.
Also the Xbox One console can output Dolby Atmos with PCM (no compression) via HDMI.

But this might a be a little off topic in regards to the Realtek drivers.


----------



## thomas.45 (Apr 12, 2021)

hi, trying to install AAF Optimus Sound 6.0.8960.1 (Signed) on win 7 with msi alc 1200
do i have to accept the first question replacing the intel thing in order to get DDL or DTS Interactive?

plus i get the error message below


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod · GitHub < Latest | AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9137.1 (Signed)

If you use the DriverStore app, please DO NOT use force, it can cause problems.


----------



## thomas.45 (Apr 12, 2021)

thank you for your response
i'm on win 7, the package you are linking is win 10 only
i tried both installing with and without the creative suite. both times no DDL or DTSInteractive.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh right, sorry. Not sure if Alan supports win7.


----------



## IDSG89 (Apr 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If you have time, what happens with this driver?, Alan still needs to work on his recent changes, so I encourage feedback.


Its working fine, 5.1 select and DTSX Ultra installed


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

@dhrto, You could be right, but If I go to Google shopping and type 'blueray truehd' and price £25 or less, I see less stuff than 'blueray dts-hd'. Maybe its my region.

----

@IDSG89, You are very welcome, thankyou for your time and feedback, enjoy!


----------



## IDSG89 (Apr 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @dhrto, You could be right, but If I go to Google shopping and type 'blueray truehd' and price £25 or less, I see less stuff than 'blueray dts-hd'. Maybe its my region.
> 
> ----
> 
> @IDSG89, You are very welcome, thankyou for your time and feedback, enjoy!


But i have a problem, the driver has a lower volume at the same level, and the EQ and another effects from he realtek console dont work


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

You are correct, thankyou I have found and fixed the problem, I will also add the latest console. Please wait.


----------



## IDSG89 (Apr 13, 2021)

@Alan Finotty @Ferather I had to revert to AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9079.1, it's the last version that work fine for me, the newer versions dont detect my device o cannot select 5.1 output


----------



## Ferather (Apr 13, 2021)

So I updated to: DTS DCH 6.0.9137.4, for me the enhancers in the console work. Latest notes at the bottom here.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 14, 2021)

alimdwb said:


> @Alan Finotty & @Ferather
> 
> so in this case it might be supported in future! sounds great!
> look there is two types of ALC for ASUS, ALC4080 for Prime, Strix and TUF series, and ALC4082 for Maximus series.
> ...


@Ferather


----------



## dandappa (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi,

First of all thanks for all the work put into this project.

I installed the latest driver but I am having some issues , I dont see the option in the audio console to seperate my output jacks however I can seperate my inputs. I checked the driver policy and I am seeing the flag is in fact enabled. Is there something else I need to enable for this to work ? I also reinstalled the driver so i can try the legacy panel but same issue. ( I did clean uninstall with DriverStore and I used registry cleaner then reboot , I also deleted "rtkhdaud.dat" and reboot)






The other issue is, I dont see the dropdown box to select the amplification levels under headphone impedance . It shows in the legacy console but when I change between them it does nothing to amplify my headphones like it normally would as in older versions. Also I would like to report that the realtek default effects dont show up , isnt there supposed to be an equalizer and such ? Not that this one bothers me because I can set the equalizer with Sonic Studio 3 and apply effects with SoundBlaster Connect.







@Alan Finotty can you include the  Asus skinned legacy panel as an option in the installation menu in future release ? I had an older driver with this panel and it was awesome . The DTS Ultra PC II combined with Soundblaster X-Fi MB5 was pretty much all I needed. But now I upgrade driver to UWP because I like the features of Sonic Studio 3 which I dont believe can work with HDA legacy drivers.

OS: Windows 10 20H2
Realtek Chip: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_18492225&REV_1001


----------



## Siliil (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi everyone! I have acer nitro with ALC255 with combined minijack, but I can't do anything with that unless 'headphones' and 'speaker', there must be at least five variants(line in, mic in, universal etc)











Siliil said:


> Hi everyone! I have acer nitro with ALC255 with combined minijack, but I can't do anything with that unless 'headphones' and 'speaker', there must be at least five variants(line in, mic in, universal etc)


I just have used 'findpolicytext': 'combo' and choose 'global', 'universal' and, 'manual' combo in one of drvctrl and ombojack work perfectly


----------



## afn5454 (Apr 16, 2021)

in my pc dch driver never woks. It does not install properly. Only found Microsoft basic version. uad version works fine. what is the problem..? tried unistalling ddu tool, but no luck.Please helh
Os-w10 20h2v908
intel i5 4690k
msi h81m-p33


----------



## Ferather (Apr 16, 2021)

I see ALC887, try this driver and guide. Let me know what happens, should work, you get DTS:X if it does.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 17, 2021)

@Alan Finotty can u pls add @Ferather's DTS sound unbound too in your driver.


----------



## nonick (Apr 17, 2021)

ALC 887 (gigabyte b450m) on all DCH versions I have problems with S/PDIF or dont work or work only on stereo (No Dolby Digital Live or DTS).
On newest version with DTS encoder S/PDIF full not working (even no sound)
With Dolby:




Before all this I tried fully cleanup all old drivers.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 17, 2021)

Speaker codes, got the same with my driver and ALC285, try this driver with your ALC887. Im on ALC889.
Also note, chips can have revisions, and certain revisions work and others not, same chip ID.

Note: You *shouldn't* turn off enhancements with the latest version (DTS at least, not sure about Dolby).

----

I shared-traded codes and files with Alan, but I don't do Dolby, I only support DTS.


----------



## nonick (Apr 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Speaker codes, got the same with my driver and ALC285, try this driver with your ALC887. Im on ALC889.
> Also note, chips can have revisions, and certain revisions work and others not, same chip ID.
> 
> Note: You *shouldn't* turn off enhancements with the latest version (DTS at least, not sure about Dolby).
> ...


thanks with yours driver S/PDIF multi channel works.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 17, 2021)

Its not Alans fault, its just speaker codes. Enjoy! Edit: If you are using my driver as an alternative to Alans, I made a small update at the bottom of this post.


----------



## dododo (Apr 18, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...



Please replace Dolby Atmos speaker system and use Dolby Atmos speaker system using vldp120
Dolby Atmos speaker system  and Dolby Atmos for Gaming two kinds of installation  

alanfox2000 Dolby Atmos speaker system  is the best solution


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

Depends which technology you want I guess, personally I prefer DTS:X over Atmos, so neither hehe.


----------



## filmfix (Apr 18, 2021)

@Ferather Hello my friend, first of all sorry for my english; I've read all in this forum and a lot around internet, before the creators update my setup was ok with DTS and Dolby on 5.1 (I use the S/PDIF output), after that has been a nightmare trying to restore the 5.1 sound, if you could help me with a step by step guide I really apreciate it.

My motherboard is an ASUS B-85M-g and the audio chip is Realtek® ALC887-VD2.

Thanks a lot for your support


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4483050

I actually need to edit that post, but the top section is what you need, with a guide.


----------



## filmfix (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you very much, I'm going to test that guide and I tell you later what happens.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 18, 2021)

@Alan Finotty there is something wrong with your driver. when i connect headphone DTS Ultra doesnt change to headphone mode.

Edit:: i think your driver doesnt support my codec properly too  (T.T)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

I would need to know the codes, then I can add it. At this time I don't know which HP-SPK keys (ID's) ALC285 uses.
Ultra headphones mode can only be accessed using the separate stream option (afaik).

----

@Alan Finotty, I made a DTS preset update for my driver, here, feel free to read through them.

Added fixes and fully enabled APO3 multichannel mode, with extra options.
Enabled additional SRS options (SRS is built into APO3 and 4).
Enabled DTS DSP, audio quality has increased.


----------



## filmfix (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi again @Ferather, I've made the guide, VLC player or Media player classic ok, but my major problem is that in the games I don't have 5.1 sound, I've atached some images for you, if you can help me out I would very grateful.  Thanks again


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

In the latest version, stereo comes out as stereo, you will need to upmix stereo as a whole, see here.
Edit: Just noticed a bug with the app, looks like Asian, that's the app anyhow (afaik).


----------



## emanresu (Apr 18, 2021)

Ferather said:


> In the latest version, stereo comes out as stereo, you will need to upmix stereo as a whole, see here.
> Edit: Just noticed a bug with the app, looks like Asian, that's the app anyhow (afaik).
> 
> View attachment 197260


Where are the options for SRS and DSP and alike? Can't find anything new and I updated


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

@emanresu, here are some examples, you will find these codes in both .xml preset settings files, they can be modified if you want to. There are lots of settings to play with, some may not even be present.



Edit: Same for APO4, maybe you can do this to Atmos too I dont know. As they say DTS is more flexible, and so on, wouldn't surprise me if you cant quite do that with Atmos.


----------



## filmfix (Apr 18, 2021)

@Ferather oh man, I'm almost crying, after months of suffering at last I can play my games with 5.1 again! I'm very grateful for your support.  Only one more thing, my setup is 6.1 (FR, C, FL, RL, RR and a center speaker at the back which have no sound) what I must to do to make it functional?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

Plug it into side and set analogue to 7.1, as far as digital, it might work with 7.1 digital audio, but not with analogue (analogue > digital transcoder, DTS Interactive, is 5.1).

P.S. you are welcome, enjoy stereo surround with DTS:X, stereo games not only get upmixed, but enhanced with DTS:X, with channel definition.

----



You can also change side to centre, I guess.


----------



## filmfix (Apr 18, 2021)

Well, I forgot that in my system I can "force" the signal to whatever I choose (for example stereo, dolby prologic, dolby prologic 2, dts, etc) and I forgot to change it cause actually it was on auto, and now with the correct option the center back rear speaker its fully functional and its awesome.  By the way, the games that i play are in dolby or dts and its important cause you can spot enemies or anything else on your surroundings (imagine that you has an enemy behind you but you hear him in front of you, LOL) so again, thank you very much, and i hope this wandering of mine trying to resolve this issue could help anyone else.

Greetings!


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

Some @Alan Finotty optimizations are included.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 19, 2021)

@Ferather @Alan Finotty guys any idea why realtek audio console says "*Realtek Audio Console Doesnt Support This Machine*" with Alan's driver but not with Ferather's driver.

i cant use realtek audio console with Alan's driver to seperate the streams.


----------



## RollingOnion (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello,

I'm new guy here and may I ask if this driver be used on an old Clevo machine? (model P650HS to be specific)

And, what KGA config do when the Sound Blaster unable to detect the audio device?

Thanks.

p/s:

Here is my Realtek HardwareID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_155865A2


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 19, 2021)

Bryan Ü said:


> @Alan Finotty can u pls add @Ferather's DTS sound unbound too in your driver.


I could even add it, but the installer would be too big. I don't know if such a final size would be accepted by the community present here.



dododo said:


> Please replace Dolby Atmos speaker system and use Dolby Atmos speaker system using vldp120
> Dolby Atmos speaker system  and Dolby Atmos for Gaming two kinds of installation
> 
> alanfox2000 Dolby Atmos speaker system  is the best solution


Suggestion in progress...


----------



## Skylined (Apr 19, 2021)

@Alan Finotty

You can add use Sound Unbound x64 msix file only this is about 165Mb


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 19, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> I could even add it, but the installer would be too big. I don't know if such a final size would be accepted by the community present here.
> 
> 
> Suggestion in progress...


----------



## GaZw (Apr 19, 2021)

@Alan Finotty  Nvidia have drives of 671mb lol , so don't worry about size


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 19, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> I could even add it, but the installer would be too big. I don't know if such a final size would be accepted by the community present here.
> 
> 
> Suggestion in progress...


Dolby Atmos for Gaming:





Headphone presets (working)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

Good luck


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 20, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9137.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION 1: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION 2: If you want to use DTS in conjunction with Creative Sound Blaster, choose DTS: X Ultra. The reason: I did intensive tests on my PC, combining each one with each other and found that the control services of Creative Sound Blaster Connect and DTS HeadphoneX v1 cannot work together, they conflict with each other, that is, if both services are stopped and you start Creative UWP Service first and manually and then start DTSAPO3Service, the latter will be starting and stopping all the time, like a vicious cycle. Now, if both services are stopped and you first start the DTSAPO3Service manually and then start the Creative UWP Service, the latter will not even start.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions and Software Components categories, if they persist.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Raziels_Lament (Apr 20, 2021)

Just tried your newest driver. I appreciate your continued efforts. Still wondering about fixing the bass management for realtek.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks @Alan Finotty , amazing work as usual! I have a question - can I manually add the Sennheiser HD560S to the list of headphones in DTS Sound Unbound?


----------



## dododo (Apr 20, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9137.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


DTS Sound Unbound 2020.3.28.0 cracked？？？？


----------



## pyuras (Apr 20, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9137.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...



*6.0.9137.1 (Updated)* driver still has the same problem for me as the last two releases (described here). Should I choose the patched APO instead during setup?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 20, 2021)

pyuras said:


> *6.0.9137.1 (Updated)* driver still has the same problem for me as the last two releases (described here). Should I choose the patched APO instead during setup?


Yes, I recommend it.



dododo said:


> DTS Sound Unbound 2020.3.28.0 cracked？？？？


In fact, this version is really buggy. I just put the Msix file with the installer together with the dependencies.



MasterBeiShen said:


> Thanks @Alan Finotty , amazing work as usual! I have a question - can I manually add the Sennheiser HD560S to the list of headphones in DTS Sound Unbound?


I didn't find your specific model in the list, but you can try the following: Open DTS Sound Unbound, click on DTS HeadphoneX and then Settings, select the three dots and type "Sennheiser"


----------



## Hearick (Apr 20, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Yes, I recommend it.
> 
> 
> In fact, this version is really buggy. I just put the Msix file with the installer together with the dependencies.
> ...


Do I need to pay to have DTS Sound Unbound ? Because its asking me to pay


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 20, 2021)

Hearick said:


> Do I need to pay to have DTS Sound Unbound ? Because its asking me to pay


If any version is already installed, uninstall it and install the version that comes with the package (2020.3.28.0)


----------



## Hearick (Apr 20, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> If any version is already installed, uninstall it and install the version that comes with the package (2020.3.28.0)


I already made a clean flash without any app and everything deleted with DriverApo

Edit : Today it works as intended.


----------



## RollingOnion (Apr 20, 2021)

After installing the pack, I got a blank screen on Sound Blaster App:


http://imgur.com/0DS0kJ6


With the Tweak App, I got this info:



http://imgur.com/iL6BkiY


What should I do now?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 21, 2021)

@Alan Finotty, I also got an error with your Sound Unbound app, the other two apps install and work perfectly.

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx < Try this if not working.


----------



## Wakko000 (Apr 21, 2021)

The installation worked perfectly, however the adjustments in DTS:X are not making difference in the audio.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Alan Finotty, I also got an error with your Sound Unbound app, the other two apps install and work perfectly.
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx < Try this if not working.


Which error?


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 21, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9137.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...





Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9137.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Hi Alan .. Thanks for the newest release. I've done some testing of some of the apps in your driver package.

1. I've tried the driver package which consists of *DTS:X Ultra coupled with DTS Sound Unbound + Dolby Atmost For Gaming + SB Connect 720 + Realtek HDA Panel supports Dolby & DTS (patched)*. The result is the sound output quality is not that optimal when I was expecting Dolby Atmost + DTS. (I think the sound quality of music and video sound on YouTube isn't very good). Then;

2. I tried again testing the driver package from *DTS:X Ultra combined with DTS Sound Unbound + Dolby Atmost Speaker System + SB Connect 720 + Realtek HDA Panel supports Dolby & DTS (patched)*. *The result; Good sound quality is heard when I listen to music on a music player application, such as AIMP* and _*also YouTube (although it is a little less optimal for videos on YouTube)*_. *Next I tried to play a movie file that supports Dolby Atmos, it turned out that the vocal sound was a little bit into or like a bit clogged on my headphone device*. Also,* every time I play some videos it seems like there are strange noises, whether it's called sound noise, or something*. But that hasn't happened before in your previous driver package releases.

Conclusion: The sound quality produced between Dolby Atmost and DTS isn't balanced.

*Once again thank you so much for your hard work. *


----------



## GaZw (Apr 21, 2021)

For my dobly atmos for gaming now sounds better. the problem I had before in the game hitman 3 i shoot but the sound merged with the background noise and did not stand out. Now when i shoot in a closed environment i hear the echo of the shot as it should be heard


----------



## emanresu (Apr 21, 2021)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hi Alan .. Thanks for the newest release. I've done some testing of some of the apps in your driver package.
> 
> 1. I've tried the driver package which consists of *DTS:X Ultra coupled with DTS Sound Unbound + Dolby Atmost For Gaming + SB Connect 720 + Realtek HDA Panel supports Dolby & DTS (patched)*. The result is the sound output quality is not that optimal when I was expecting Dolby Atmost + DTS. (I think the sound quality of music and video sound on YouTube isn't very good). Then;
> 
> ...



Could you elaborate the DTS:X Ultra with DTS Sound Unbound and Realtek HDA Panel with DTS (patched)?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 21, 2021)

@Alan Finotty, just guessing but maybe it accepts %windir%, or %programfiles%, so on.


----------



## Zonder (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello everyone. Maybe someone will come in handy. In version AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9137.1 from 04/08/21, you need to put the sound output in Sound Blaster Connect (UWP) 720 °, Cinema 5 - on the headphone icon - then all 7 virtual speakers work and DTS: X Ultra immerses in 7.1 - click in the manager Realtek - sound checker. Then the sound from Dts x ultra is simply gorgeous in 2.1 speakers. In the new version of Alan - this method on Sound Blaster Connect (UWP) 720 °, Cinema 5 no longer works. Therefore, when checking the sound, it is measured on two speakers, there is a loss of channels and, as the person wrote above, the sound is not very good. This error was once in Alan's drivers - I don't know what it is connected with. Alan pay attention to this !!! Also: I have a 889 chip, when I enter a combination of numbers in the Realtek Audio Device Tweak, the chip becomes 890. Naturally, again, an equalizer is added to the Realtek as a combination of numbers (sometimes it is not there when installed by default, or if it is there, add if it is not there.


----------



## lightzout (Apr 22, 2021)

Haven't posted in a while when I probably should. Even after all my installations I can't get KGA top work with standard driver. Its also been impossible to get Dolby to work. Going to reinstall.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 22, 2021)

lightzout said:


> Haven't posted in a while when I probably should. Even after all my installations I can't get KGA top work with standard driver. Its also been impossible to get Dolby to work. Going to reinstall.











						GenKGA EMANRESU
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Try this 



Zonder said:


> Hello everyone. Maybe someone will come in handy. In version AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9137.1 from 04/08/21, you need to put the sound output in Sound Blaster Connect (UWP) 720 °, Cinema 5 - on the headphone icon - then all 7 virtual speakers work and DTS: X Ultra immerses in 7.1 - click in the manager Realtek - sound checker. Then the sound from Dts x ultra is simply gorgeous in 2.1 speakers. In the new version of Alan - this method on Sound Blaster Connect (UWP) 720 °, Cinema 5 no longer works. Therefore, when checking the sound, it is measured on two speakers, there is a loss of channels and, as the person wrote above, the sound is not very good. This error was once in Alan's drivers - I don't know what it is connected with. Alan pay attention to this !!! Also: I have a 889 chip, when I enter a combination of numbers in the Realtek Audio Device Tweak, the chip becomes 890. Naturally, again, an equalizer is added to the Realtek as a combination of numbers (sometimes it is not there when installed by default, or if it is there, add if it is not there. View attachment 197667


Which combination of numbers?


----------



## lightzout (Apr 22, 2021)

OK another new thing happened. This is an intro video. Never saw that before.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 23, 2021)

I can confirm it does not work dolby atmos gaming in 7.1. I tried it from the realtek control panel. I have no sound and windows automatically disables the audio enhancements which makes it work but normal


----------



## Ferather (Apr 23, 2021)

Is APO3 running? I had to re-program the preset, for better compatibility, although with APO4.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 23, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Is APO3 running? I had to re-program the preset, for better compatibility, although with APO4.


No I only have the Dax Api and Creative Service, I tried to disable it but it seems to be a Dolby problem.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 23, 2021)

He has only recently added it, my guess is it needs extra work or maybe different codes for different chips, fair amount of variables per device.
Also Alan does not have multichannel equipment if I understand him correctly, either that or he doesn't have SPDIF.


----------



## sirok- (Apr 23, 2021)

Скажите пожалуйста  что можно придумать на подобия Pro Logic II подключено через оптику  .(Please tell me what you can think of like Pro Logic II connected through optics)


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 23, 2021)

Guys can anyone provide settings alan's driver for best audio


----------



## fiftydinar (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi, I have ALC887 and I only want the latest audio driver + Realtek ASIO without "audio enhancers" as it introduces high latency last time I tried.
What are the options in installer that I shoud choose?
Also, is FL Studio ASIO & Realtek ASIO the same? It looks like it is.


----------



## Zonder (Apr 23, 2021)

emanresu said:


> [URL Unfurl = "true"] https://www.mediafire.com/file/x23ff7ub2v2a1o3/GenKGA_EMANRESU.rar/file [/ URL]
> 
> Попробуй это
> 
> ...


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 23, 2021)

emanresu said:


> Could you elaborate the DTS:X Ultra with DTS Sound Unbound and Realtek HDA Panel with DTS (patched)?


Sorry, I just got to attend again. Busy with real life. Well, I've tried it to only use the driver package from Alan, *specifically using the DTS group only + Realtek HD panel supports Dolby & DTS (patched)*.
*The result:*
1. *The sound produced by DTS: Sound Unbound* using *the spatial sound feature - HeadphoneX*, it is perfectly heard on all youtube videos (*I love it - the bass sound is so Wow .. !!!*). Except for the DTS: X Ultra app, I think it has less significant impact on producing the expected sound.
-> *It will be inversely proportional to the result if I play a video file (using MPC-HC) or music in multimedia apps (offline) such as: AIMP. The resulting vocals and music arrangements will become smaller / less out*. _But it will be perfect if I activate the Dolby Atmos Speaker System application (specifically for music players such as AIMP) - does'nt apply when I try to play a movie file on MPC-HC._

2. I think this problem only occurs in the sound quality of vocals and background sound in a movie or music, it only occurs when I test it using DTS Unbound (without DTS: X Ultra).

If I may conclude the test results that I have done are as follows:
1. The sound produced by the DTS application hasn't been thoroughly applied to every type of music and video file, both online and offline. Not tested in-game yet.
2. The sound results presented by DTS still need Dolby Atmost's help to maximize the expected sound results.

Again, this is just the result of personal testing that everyone will have their own opinion. *Of course, still give full appreciation to all those who have contributed to making this happen - @Alan Finotty & @Ferather 

*


----------



## AHITMAN (Apr 23, 2021)

how do I completely remove previous drivers to install stock drivers guys or reinstall updated drivers

got this error after updating uninstalling and updating to latest version with stock settings selected for crosshair VII hero wifi mobo. all other apps that was installed are working perfectly.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 23, 2021)

AHITMAN said:


> how do I completely remove previous drivers to install stock drivers guys or reinstall updated drivers
> 
> got this error after updating uninstalling and updating to latest version with stock settings selected for crosshair VII hero wifi mobo. all other apps that was installed are working perfectly.


Drivestore explorer and pnputil


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello to everybody! I recently discovered this great software,_ in primis _i want to thank @Alan Finotty and who made this program for the hard work. 
The software is great especially for listening music and watch films, but i make beats and i play esport games on my pc and the only really bad thing i noticed is the high latency on audio.
i tried various versions and various settings, but when the driver (and all the related software) is installed i notice a lot more latency, even if all programs are OFF. Can someone help me? My codec is little old, is ALC898 on an x79 asrock mobo. Thank to anyone can help me and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

@dongeg97, I have noticed this is caused by the settings and-or preset's for APO's, multiple active APO's, and sometimes driver settings.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 24, 2021)

I have been testing dts and obviously it's better dts x for headphones, maybe the volume range is not the same as dobly's but I used this one to boost the volume of dts. in some games hitman 3 or wolfenstein young blood I found the volume very low, I don't know why, maybe they are not compatible. I noticed the equalizer on the realtek audio console is missing, maybe this is normal considering that dts drives the sound party with those nice basses.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

There is two headphones:X, and you can have both if programmed correctly, Headphones:X v1 spatial has a much lower impact on the system compared to the Sound Unbound version.


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 24, 2021)

@Ferather  thank you for your response. I managed to install the 6.0.9091.1 version because gives me less latency than the last release. There is a way to install just the 5.1 and 7.1 settings in the realtek panel (legacy)? You advise to install the legacy or the new version? Thank you


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

No problem, its to do with the new APO's, and as Alan has mentioned potential issues with cross-over (various causes) and even service issues.
I can't comment on the legacy driver, I have never used it. I can suggest a DTS only driver with high response rate.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/

It includes various codes-optimizations from @Alan Finotty . Else give the AAF UAD version a try.


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm trying to install it @Ferather but i can't uninstall the Alan Finotty INF. Even if i uninstall audio driver on stop it it says that pnputil can't uninstall the inf


----------



## Hearick (Apr 24, 2021)

dongeg97 said:


> I'm trying to install it @Ferather but i can't uninstall the Alan Finotty INF. Even if i uninstall audio driver on stop it it says that pnputil can't uninstall the inf


In app features there is an uninstaller for Alan's driver


----------



## emanresu (Apr 24, 2021)

Hearick said:


> In app features there is an uninstaller for Alan's driver


Yes, check under AAF and not Realtek.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Sometimes AAF will attach to Windows drivers if they install, check the audio device is fully missing in device manager, if not uninstall it then try again.


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 24, 2021)

Man, i noticed now that my MoBo has THX support. But how to make it work? i installed the realtek driver on motherboard support site and now i can choose between 5.1 and 7.1 but there's no difference between one and other.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

@Alan Finotty v 6.0.9147.1 is out, its improved, new ASIO for a change.


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 24, 2021)

Can’t see it in his github. Btw no problem


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

No no, sorry I was informing him there is a new Realtek release, I apologize.


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't worry man, really appreciate your help. I tried to install your DTS DCH driver, but i have lot of latency so i patched the APO and used my realtek onboard driver with dolby, but the sound isn't so cool..


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Sorry to hear that, is that with Sound Unbound? Its engine needs optimization, it even causes lag on optimized drivers. I suggest Headphones:X v1 (APO3) in these cases.
Alternatively, you can have Sound Unbound installed, but don't use the spatial modes, this way its engine wont engage on the device (no lag).

@Alan Finotty, if you can work magic on SU, I would be very grateful, it needs a big cleanup (you know what I mean).


----------



## GaZw (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi here I did a sound test on hitman 3 Dolby and Dts









						Test Sound
					

Watch "Test Sound" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## BillTaozi (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## GaZw (Apr 24, 2021)

BillTaozi said:


> View attachment 197949


I know, I only did the test on two channels


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Did you test the APO3 version, its much more agressive.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Alan Finotty v 6.0.9147.1 is out, its improved, new ASIO for a change.


I am aware, scheduled for launch on Monday, April 26.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

DTS Sound Unbound
					

The last version of DTS Sound Unbound is version 2020.1217.1217.0 which is really 2020.4.45.0 This last version also has support for computers with x86 bit architecture I made this thread in an attempt to understand exactly which applications (UWP or traditional) can be installed on an x86...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Note there is a bug with Ultra, if turned off, it kinda breaks, you have to switch to 5.1-7.1 then back.

It seems to be the app, or settings storage, I think it forgets or does not store data.


----------



## lightzout (Apr 24, 2021)

Well today is truly a new day for me.  I just rebooted and CSB720 still runs.  Not only does it run it runs well and looks amazing. All while I can still enjoy my simple thrrow-back retro RTHD console for iminimalism. Listening to Bob Marley with big smile! I wish I knew what I did differently. I even installed MS store and allowed updates. That usually breaks everything. Not today. Everything is fine Cali on my side of the street. Thanks Alan!




!!!****RECORDSCRATCH****!!!!!
Waitaminute!!! Why is Windows Audio Device Graph Isolation taking 10% and lagging out Foobar2000?  It is always something.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

10% is quite a bit, with a few apps open, media player discord, steam and a game I see 2.4%.


----------



## fiftydinar (Apr 24, 2021)

Realtek ASIO is not working with FL Studio no matter which sample rate is choosen, here's the screenshot of the error: Any fix?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

I will try the new one later or tomorrow, maybe it's changed. Edit, Nope same problem.


----------



## Orimn (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, So forgive me If the information is somewhere in the 140 plus pages of this thread.
First Thanks so much for making this, It's amazing.

But I have a 5.1 surround sound, when I install your driver and use any of the creative 360 720 Cinema options It switches my rear surround to side channels.

Is there any advice on how to get it to correctly recognize my 5.1 speakers correctly ?






I can make it work by using a 7.1 configuration but when I do that I loose all signals being sent to the side speakers I marked here.





Thanks for any help !


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

To get the normal rear 5.1, since the driver is set differently, use 7.1 and disable side.


----------



## Orimn (Apr 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> View attachment 198062View attachment 198063
> 
> To get the normal rear 5.1, since the driver is set differently, use 7.1 and disable side.


Thanks for the response, I continued to mess around with it and came to the conclusion that this is the probably the best option.

I know most everyone uses headphones, But I really like my little 5.1 speaker setup.
Maybe now I'll just say screw it and finally build out a new 7.1 speaker setup, My 5.1 is pushing 15 years old at this point so maybe it's time for something new


----------



## FrozenSkies (Apr 25, 2021)

unfortunately i cant seem to to get it to work properly with my razer Tiamat v2 which is a 7.1 headset and the control panel does not let me select any thing else (stuck at stereo) despite having Rear, side center, front and surround connected which are all labeled blank.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

I told Alan his speaker settings where off (not 100% correct).


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello! Alan and Ferather please make driver pack with BBE and Waves Apo ! Thanks you very much


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

@Orimn, Using the provided tweak tool, try the following (save then restart):

DrvCtrl 29 -- 18-Win81_Max6chChannelMask - enabled
DrvCtrl 40 -- 21-SkipWin81_Max6chChannelMaskFor8Ch - enabled
DrvCtrl 18 -- 25-SwapReportRearAndSurrToCPLforDolby - disabled

You should now have rear with 5.1 mode.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 25, 2021)

I have a question, is there any way to increase the volume even more in DTS ? in comparison to dolby sounds a little low in my headphones


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes, modify the preset, and add gain.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, modify the preset, and add gain.


how do i do that ?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

%windir%\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\  look for .xml, copy it to desktop, edit it, copy back.

example: <control name="MFX:Eagle-MBHL Output Gain" public="true">0</control>

Restart the APO4 service.


----------



## AHITMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

emanresu said:


> Drivestore explorer and pnputil


Thanks already uninstalled it but im getting this error


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

Uninstall Sonic Studio, Sonic Suite app.


----------



## Ang3rf1st (Apr 25, 2021)

why i cant select 5.1 or 7.1 in the Realtek Manager? only stereo is pre-selected and can't change that


----------



## AHITMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Uninstall Sonic Studio, Sonic Suite app.


Im afraid to do that then it messes up one of the other apps. Is it just missing a file or something?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

@AHITMAN, Should be part of the driver, but I dont know.


----------



## IDSG89 (Apr 25, 2021)

Ang3rf1st said:


> why i cant select 5.1 or 7.1 in the Realtek Manager? only stereo is pre-selected and can't change that


I had to revert to an old version, i had this problem too, my MB have ALC 1200


----------



## lightzout (Apr 25, 2021)

Bryan Ü said:


> Guys can anyone provide settings alan's driver for best audio


Sure, but you need to explain what motherboard and related audio output you have. Information? How do we know what setting you need?

So the irony is strong here but I can't use Foobar2000 now that the Windows Audio Device Graph Isolationn CPU spikes have started. Its unplayable. I have seen posts with people having this issue going 6 years so I dunno. Hoping someone knows here.


----------



## KenDrixExpress (Apr 25, 2021)

..thank you!,My msi x570 is hooked into my 6th optical input (took 15 years to filll those ports lol).  i workeed with amazing developers throughout my career,you worked hard! ps- my old but amazing STR-K8509 750W DTS / 5.1 receiver identifies games coded in Atmos as natural 5.1..that says it all. Unbound doesnt tick all the boxes, but Atmos at least can give the headset folks a fuller sound close to real 5.1, go4it



KenDrixExpress said:


> ..thank you!,My msi x570 is hooked into my 6th optical input (took 15 years to filll those ports lol).  i workeed with amazing developers throughout my career,you worked hard! ps- my old but amazing STR-K8509 750W DTS / 5.1 receiver identifies games coded in Atmos as natural 5.1..that says it all. Unbound doesnt tick all the boxes, but Atmos at least can give the headset folks a fuller sound close to real 5.1, go4it


@Alan Finotty


----------



## xenowxd (Apr 25, 2021)

DTS Ultra still not working


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 26, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9147.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION 1: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION 2: If you want to use DTS in conjunction with Creative Sound Blaster, choose DTS: X Ultra. The reason: I did intensive tests on my PC, combining each one with each other and found that the control services of Creative Sound Blaster Connect and DTS HeadphoneX v1 cannot work together, they conflict with each other, that is, if both services are stopped and you start Creative UWP Service first and manually and then start DTSAPO3Service, the latter will be starting and stopping all the time, like a vicious cycle. Now, if both services are stopped and you first start the DTSAPO3Service manually and then start the Creative UWP Service, the latter will not even start.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions and Software Components categories, if they persist.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ang3rf1st (Apr 26, 2021)

IDSG89 said:


> I had to revert to an old version, i had this problem too, my MB have ALC 1200


newer versions works by me, i can select 5.1 or 7.1 now.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 26, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9147.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Hi Ty for the update Alan, i have problem Dolby for Gaming no open, I did a clean install with driverstorexplorer


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

Emanresu and myself was trying it yesterday, same problem.


----------



## Zonder (Apr 26, 2021)

Ang3rf1st said:


> newer versions works by me, i can select 5.1 or 7.1 now.


Hello. Choose something that maybe you can, but you don't have sound from 7 virtual speakers when checking, but only from two? I put a new version of Atmos does not work, as well as 7 virtual speakers. Rolled back to AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9137.1 (for the very first version) - everything works. @alan, @Ferather-explain why this happens, what prevents all 7 columns from working in different versions ?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

Still not working in AAF *6.0.9147.1*? I couldn't find a direct problem when I read through AAF files (previous version).

Edit: Should be fixed, since it looks like a HAP config issue (previously).


----------



## Zonder (Apr 26, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Still not working in AAF *6.0.9147.1*? I couldn't find a direct problem when I read through AAF files (previous version).
> 
> Edit: Should be fixed, since it looks like a HAP config issue (previously).


Personally, in the AAF version 6.0.9147.1, only two speakers work, the others are silent. Rolled back to the previous version.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi Alan, you wrote some last Days ago about your integrated Sound Unbound App in Cause of Updates. How should I exactly do?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

@Zonder, noted, I can see Alan is adding support for HAP, It must be causing a problem. 
@Metal-Tom, disable store updates, and manually update your apps.



Alternative driver for multichannel and DTS:X (no Dolby) here.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 26, 2021)

@Ferather, isn't it anyhow possible to disable it for just the only App?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

I dont think so, no.


----------



## SoundLike (Apr 26, 2021)

Problems with AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9147.1 version Dolby Atmos not working In the task manager, you can see a constant load of "Troubleshooting" after installing AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9147.1. Deleted, installed AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9132.1, works stably. *Alan Finotty*. My personal suggestion. Remove DTS HeadphoneX v1, DTS: X Ultra, DTS Sound Unbound - leave the rest as it was before.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

No offense to Alan, but I notice he keeps adding things without making sure everything is working solid stable, even the version you mentioned probably has the SPDIF issues.
Even I make mistakes, but I cant stand broken things, especially when they don't strictly get addressed. Maybe it's best to make a stable main and then betas?


----------



## AHITMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

why did my dts sound unbound still auto updated if I have auto update turned off indefinitley in the microsoft app store?



GaZw said:


> Hi Ty for the update Alan, i have problem Dolby for Gaming no open, I did a clean install with driverstorexplorer
> 
> View attachment 198181


Im having this same exact problem now. and Ive done clean reinstalled atleast 5 times now. first It was the dts sound unbound getting autoupdating even though i have autoupdate turned off completely but rectified that bit. ten now dolby not initiallising


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

Is this any better? Uninstall current and try this one: https://easyupload.io/szdoo4


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 26, 2021)

AHITMAN said:


> why did my dts sound unbound still auto updated if I have auto update turned off indefinitley in the microsoft app store?
> 
> 
> Im having this same exact problem now. and Ive done clean reinstalled atleast 5 times now. first It was the dts sound unbound getting autoupdating even though i have autoupdate turned off completely but rectified that bit. ten now dolby not initiallising


I will diagnose the problem.

Edit: Problem identified. I’ll upload another package and let you know when it’s done.

Edit2: Package has already been re-uploaded.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 26, 2021)

In the previous version, the Dolby Atmos version (speaker system and for gaming) both installed well.  It's just that there are complications for sound output when activated simultaneously with the DTS feature (and friends).  SBC 720 is also not helpful enough, I think (so it isn't used even though it is installed).  I still have to do the testing for now one by one.  To try to minimize the causes.  What I've tried is to just install the flock feature DTS + Realtek HDA Panel supports DD and DTS (patched APO).  I don't think the result is satisfactory.  Although almost close to what was expected.  Next, will try to install DTS + Realtek HDA Panel (patched APO) supports DD & DTS + SBC 720°.  Will report the results, while waiting for improvements to Dolby Atmos.
============================

It turned out to be true, just like what I thought before.  After I tried installing SBC 720° with DTS (with its variant) only.  the result: Impressive.  Vocal sound comes out more now, along with background sound that is more jarring than before when I play movie files offline, youtube is the same.  By only using low volume, around 30-40 (before that I had to increase the realtek volume to 40-65).  The resulting sound quality is very significant sounding comfortable.  But in my opinion, if the current sound quality could be matched with the dolby atmos sound quality that I have heard in the previous versions, it would be even more fantastic.  But even this I think is more than good.  It's just that I often have to change the equalizer on DTS if I want to use various multimedia files both online and offline in the future.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 26, 2021)

the good part of this update is that it returns the equalizer of the realtek audio console

EDIT: i did some tests and dts:x works with a lower volume when it is working, for example spotify is not compatible, neither twitch, but youtube works and some games like kingdom hearts on pc are not compatible either


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

@GaZw, good thing we trade codes and optimizations. I can literally add Dolby to my driver due to Alans work, waiting atm, can see issues.

@Tingang-21, so you are comparing drivers and setups? Would like to know the results.


----------



## Skylined (Apr 26, 2021)

@Alan Finotty 

Just a suggestion. DTS headphone X APO3 is not compatible with Sound blaster
In your installer it would be nice to be able to select both HeadphoneX and Ultra to be installed together if SoundBlaster is deselected
Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

That could be addressed in the next update, depending on the results of information I gave to Alan. I don't have Sound blaster in my driver so I cant fully address it.


----------



## AHITMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> I will diagnose the problem.
> 
> Edit: Problem identified. I’ll upload another package and let you know when it’s done.
> 
> If you don't want to reinstall, open regedit, go to "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class", check between the keys *(00XX)*, see which one appears in the main driver name "*AAF Optimus ...*", delete the key "*DaxExtFolder*" and restart your computer.


thanks brother. will check then reply back if it works.

EDIT: cannot seem to find that at all in the "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class" even went through each one by one.

EDIT2: Found it, but buried deep in "Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{5c4c3332-344d-483c-8739-259e934c9cc8}\0005"


----------



## Zonder (Apr 26, 2021)

Skylined said:


> [USER = 170292] @ Алан Финотти [/ USER]
> 
> Просто предложение. Наушники DTS X APO3 несовместимы с Sound Blaster.
> В вашем установщике было бы неплохо иметь возможность выбрать и HeadphoneX, и Ultra для установки вместе, если SoundBlaster не выбран.
> Спасиб


Apo4-everything is compatible and works 7.1 with dts ultra - the problem is somewhere else








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Hello everyone. Maybe someone will come in handy. In version AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9137.1 from 04/08/21, you need to put the sound output in Sound Blaster Connect (UWP) 720 °, Cinema 5 - on the headphone icon - then all 7 virtual speakers work and DTS: X Ultra immerses in 7.1 - click in the...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## dhrto (Apr 26, 2021)

@Alan Finotty @Ferather
Thank you both for your continued work and support!

A quick question. It seems in the latest update you can choose between 'Realtek patched APO' which has both DDL and DTS interactive and the new (?) 'Realtek default APO', but with the latter you can only select DDL or DTS not both? What is the difference between the patched APO and default APO and which would you recommend?
I'm not interested in all the addons and just want to pass (unmodified) multichannel audio encoded in DTS (or Dolby) to my receiver over S/PDIF, which works well with 6.0.9091.1 that I'm still on (with audio enhancements unticked). The receiver doesn't support Atmos or DTS:X, so no need for that as well in my case (I have bought a license for Dolby Atmos for headphones for gaming when using stereo headphones, so no need for patches there). There's probably no reason to keep upgrading to the latest version in my use case I suppose?


----------



## SashaElfXp (Apr 27, 2021)

With the versión AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9137.1 (Updated) (Signed) i can't choose default format on audio tab i think he need to fix this problem at least i have a aorus elite wifi x570 motherboard and this happening to me i wait for new updates to fix this.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 27, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Edit: Problem identified. I’ll upload another package and let you know when it’s done.


Package has already been re-uploaded.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 27, 2021)

@dhrto, If you happy with the patched version then use that, you cant use enhancements with it. Both DTS:X and Atmos are enhancers as well as technologies.
DTS:X ultra for example works on stereo and multichannel, with pre-existing speakers, backwardly compatible with DTS Interactive.

Another option is my driver (or alternative if you like), and just install the driver and nothing else (its here).


----------



## dhrto (Apr 27, 2021)

@Ferather thanks for your reply. 
I'm just wondering what the difference is between the patched APO and the default APO. If they are the same sound quality wise (I suppose) and whether one is 'better' or should I say 'cleaner' than the other (less workarounds in the code).


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Apr 27, 2021)

I followed the uninstallation process and installed 9147 but now my Realtek Audio Console says it "doesn't support for this machine". Sound Blaster Connect with DTS:X Ultra as instructed. All other apps are working fine apart from Realtek Audio Console.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 27, 2021)

@dhrto, The newer APO is updated, and includes object processing (Realtek version), its up to you, I find the newer version + independent encoder much better in quality than old patched APO.

Note, you cant patch a fully UAD APO (latest), only the older HDA APO.


----------



## n0fear (Apr 27, 2021)

@Alan Finotty After some time using i always get crackling & plopping sound with this driver - even latest one. Checked with latency mon and i happens when moving mouse and doing other things. The latency goes up. After reboot it works for some time again. Using Asus ROG Crosshair vii hero x470 - anyone else using this mainboard and got some idea?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 27, 2021)

That sounds a bit like USB issue I had ages ago, but it probably not. The only thing I can suggest is to try another driver and see if you have the same issue.


----------



## dhrto (Apr 27, 2021)

@Ferather Object processing would only be a thing if you use enhancements I suppose? And what about the independent encoder, do you mean the DTS and/or Dolby encoder in the newer version is better, maybe higher bitrate?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 27, 2021)

Object processing usually comes with the audio, so its beneficial always, so you get a more 3D 360 experience with anything with object processing data in it.
The independent encoder's are separate .dlls, so they can be modified, not a better bit rate, just a better encoder (not Realtek).

----

@Everyone, please be aware I am helping Alan with driver performance in regards to DTS:X, its not Alans fault btw, its due to various codes, and presets.
I had the exact same issue with my driver, and me being me that's not allowed, so I investigated and fixed the issue, the data is being passed.

I'm hoping @Alan Finotty will release any future additions, as betas extensions that attach to his main, stable driver.


----------



## dhrto (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks for your clear explanation. It seems I will try the updated versions after all then


----------



## SoundLike (Apr 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Maybe it's best to make a stable main and then betas?


I completely agree with your proposal!


----------



## GaZw (Apr 27, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Package has already been re-uploaded.


i downloaded the new version, dolby  works fine. the only problem i noticed is a duplicate option in the installer


----------



## Ferather (Apr 27, 2021)

:0


----------



## PossibleTurco (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello, I am writing this article to thank you. Thanks to you, I switched from the old Realtek audio drivers from 2015 to brand new drivers. Moreover, I can now even use the UWP audio console. Thank you very much again. ALC269 has come to life thanks to these drivers.


----------



## pyuras (Apr 27, 2021)

dhrto said:


> Thanks for your clear explanation. It seems I will try the updated versions after all then



Let me know what you find, I can't use any driver past 6.0.9129.1.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 27, 2021)

Try this driver, following the guide, if you get results, stick with that and check in on AFF every so often.
It includes @Alan Finotty codes-optimizations (traded), so you don't miss out (only apps).


----------



## dhrto (Apr 27, 2021)

I installed version 6.0.9147.1 UAD, default APO with DTS and DTS:X (without Unbound), no other options/apps. DTS interactive multichannel works fine now, even with audio enhancements ticked. But now the Realtek audio console says it doesn't support my device and the DTS:X Ultra console keeps saying I need to connect external speakers or headphones to use the controls, although I have 5.1 analog connected already (3 x mini jacks) in addition to optical.
(If I install without DTS:X, I get an error when changing to DTS Interactive in the audio control panel, saying this device does not support it).

The surround sound with DTS interactive through optical does seem a bit more 'spatial' than before (v6.0.9091.1 with patched APO), but it could also be a placebo effect. I wanted to make sure there's no standard profile active in DTS:X Ultra, because I like my audio 'vanilla' and let my receiver do all the processing if needed, but it seems the controls are locked.  

Running on ALC1220.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 27, 2021)

If you have time do you mind testing my driver, here, (following the guide for a clean install), it runs on ALC1220.
I also posted and update for AEC (optional), and profile improvements (optional), see the last posts.

I'm down to 0.8% CPU, running a game, discord, steam, and potplayer, SPDIF optical.

----

Also its not spatial, its object processing, post processing you are hearing 
DTS processing effects all audio, even audio without object data.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 27, 2021)

GaZw said:


> i downloaded the new version, dolby  works fine. the only problem i noticed is a duplicate option in the installer
> 
> View attachment 198269


Two equal options present, but note that one is in the HDA options and the other in the UAD options. Regarding INF files, they are minimally distinct.

Edit: But I will try to make them a single option.


----------



## dhrto (Apr 27, 2021)

@Ferather I think I'll give your driver a test later on.
That's just the thing, I don't want any processing on the audio, just vanilla encode of the 5.1 channels (that my game outputs) to DTS, so I can ditch the analog 3x minijacks to my receiver.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 27, 2021)

Fair enough. Edit, another option is to stop the APO3 and 4 services, the delete Windows\System32\DTS\, then restart. Now you have vanilla driver (mostly) + DTS Interactive.

Note, those instructions are for my driver, not Alans.


----------



## Zonder (Apr 27, 2021)

I installed the updated Alan driver. Well, 7 virtual speakers don't work - THEY DON'T WORK! Are you all deaf there? Check it out for yourself. @alan how do I solve this problem? I'm already tired of reinstalling the drivers. Why did 7.1 work in the previous version, but only two virtual speakers work here.? The sound is absolutely different-with two channels there is a loss of channels.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 27, 2021)

@Up : I think you made a mistake in mentioning the account name of someone you mean?!
===============================
@Alan Finotty : I still can't use Dolby Atmos in the latest release, even after downloading the second driver package from version 6.0.9147.1.  So I went back to the previous version, 6.0.9137.1 where dolby atmos can be used.  

Note: I have noticed and have tested the quality of the spatial sound features of DTS (HeadphoneX-v1 and DTS: X Ultra) on version 6.0.9137.1, the sound results will come out more when it isn't enabled or [Spatial Sound: OFF]. 

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## EDUARDO SEVE (Apr 27, 2021)

6.0.9147.1 não funciona 5.1 ou 7.1 com dolby atmos gaming ou system está desativando efeitos sonoros, desativando a virtualização surund


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello. What best Setting - Intel SST or Hda? Or I2c Codec? My mobo is Asrock on Intel Chipset


----------



## fiftydinar (Apr 27, 2021)

Regarding UWP Console, I have problems. It works on first install, but when you do reboot, it loads the screen for a minute than it shows this error:
I checked RPC service if it's not running, but it is. Windows 10 21H1.

No Microsoft Store, so there is no way that Realtek Console updated itself.

EDIT: Problem solved, just don't disable Realtek Audio startup. I usually do that and it was good for legacy Realtek Control panel, but now startup is needed.


----------



## Zonder (Apr 27, 2021)

Who has obvious hearing problems. The game Shadow of the Tomb Raider-there is a full 7.1. - on the new driver, the loss of channels and as another person wrote, everything is very quiet - the main thing is the loss of channels. In the driver 6.0.9137.1 - in the very first everything is fine and 7.1. and all the channels are in place. and Dts ultra works and atmos as it should.


----------



## fiftydinar (Apr 27, 2021)

Now some positive post:

Thank you very much for this driver! I can finally use front 3.5mm headphone jack! It worked before but I thought that hardware itself just stopped working. I tried every possible audio driver since than but it didn't worked. I gave up. I was 6 months without 3.5mm from Realtek Audio. Thank god that's not the case anymore! Now I can sell my external DAC which I used before to accommodate that issue. THANK YOUUUUUUUU!


----------



## GaZw (Apr 27, 2021)

Zonder said:


> Who has obvious hearing problems. The game Shadow of the Tomb Raider-there is a full 7.1. - on the new driver, the loss of channels and as another person wrote, everything is very quiet - the main thing is the loss of channels. In the driver 6.0.9137.1 - in the very first everything is fine and 7.1. and all the channels are in place. and Dts ultra works and atmos as it should.


I was testing your 7.1 configuration with driver 6.0.9137.1, sounds good in most games, maybe the only one I had problems with was in a hitman 3 level where it rains and I couldn't hear it. the only thing I don't like is using the old realtek control panel


----------



## SashaElfXp (Apr 28, 2021)

I always share content from my pc and that the bit depth and sound quality is less than 192000 I do not like it I have been someone who has followed your project since 2020 and I liked it but that this option is not enabled seems strange to me, yes It is a bug, I report it, the error says format not compatible with the device its stuck on 48000 hz but i want put 192000 Hz my motherboard is x570 aorus elite wifi rev1


----------



## Hearick (Apr 28, 2021)

SashaElfXp said:


> I always share content from my pc and that the bit depth and sound quality is less than 192000 I do not like it I have been someone who has followed your project since 2020 and I liked it but that this option is not enabled seems strange to me, yes It is a bug, I report it, the error says format not compatible with the device its stuck on 48000 hz but i want put 192000 Hz my motherboard is x570 aorus elite wifi rev1
> 
> View attachment 198371


I had the same error that you, and I could resolve it following this thread :  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/equaliser-apo-stereo-surround-upmixer.276608/ (by Ferather).

It uses EAPO app (Equalizer apo).

When at my home, i'll share a screenshot proof ^^


----------



## SashaElfXp (Apr 28, 2021)

Hearick said:


> I had the same error that you, and I could resolve it following this thread :  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/equaliser-apo-stereo-surround-upmixer.276608/ (by Ferather).
> 
> It uses EAPO app (Equalizer apo).
> 
> When at my home, i'll share a screenshot proof ^^


What exactly you do for fix that thing? everything is working fine is just that


----------



## GaZw (Apr 28, 2021)

In my opinion the Alan driver has something very good that the normal version doesn't have. there is one that when i am playing lol i can hear the action without using any enchancer and with another driver i don't hear it. This test was performed using spotify with its volume set to maximum. in conclusion the background sounds are louder and that's very good in a video game

I remember buying some time ago Dobly Access and i can tell you that it is a big lie. Surround sound nothing, it just changes the tones of some sounds and spoils them because it changes the original sound, I regret that purchase. Alan's dolby driver sounds better because it not only turns up the volume but also the surround sound is really felt. Dts also does the same and you feel it

I have tried many enhancers and one of them is boom 3d if you haven't tried it yet you should do it, it's very striking its surround effect, I wish that in the future alan's driver could have it.


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 28, 2021)

I want to thank you too, i solved my latency problem using the 6.0.9129.1 version, skipping Creative and DTS tools and using only dolby atmos and selecting 7.1 in the UWP realtek software. BTW i want to do more testings. I can suggest if anyone has a good configuraiton to post it here (maybe?)
I tried so many versions but i still have some issues (something not working or latency issues in games playing esports)


----------



## Zonder (Apr 28, 2021)

GaZw said:


> I was testing your 7.1 configuration with driver 6.0.9137.1, sounds good in most games, maybe the only one I had problems with was in a hitman 3 level where it rains and I couldn't hear it. the only thing I don't like is using the old realtek control panel
> 
> 
> View attachment 198359


It means that something is wrong with you. Personally, in this configuration, everything is clear and perfect. Tested on a variety of games, music, and apps. All the amplifiers are working - there are no delays. By default, I put in general the Asus panel is old-I change it with the help of the code. Realtek Console I have put but it is without an equalizer and some kind of buggy - so I use the HDA version. and the sound on "live" will be useful in 720 sound blaster (the problem is that the blaster saves the settings from 5-6 times - then everything is fine). Why so @alan should be more visible.
And by the way, Dts ultra works in my multichannel. Awesome sound. (I know that ultra should work from stereo-so this error is in my favor.)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 28, 2021)

SashaElfXp said:


> What exactly you do for fix that thing? everything is working fine is just that


If it fixed it @Alan Finotty has mis programmed SFX (if @Hearick followed my guide of pre, no post, and SFX, MFX), which is odd. Usually its the endpoint that would restrict the format.

Edit, its not DTS:X, but it could be the recent HAP and Dolby changes, I am not sure.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If it fixed it @Alan Finotty has mis programmed SFX (if @Hearick followed my guide of pre, no post, and SFX, MFX), which is odd. Usually its the endpoint that would restrict the format.
> 
> Edit, its not DTS:X, but it could be the recent HAP and Dolby changes, I am not sure.
> 
> View attachment 198394


I stopped Dolby and Creative services but it didn't work :/


----------



## Ferather (Apr 28, 2021)

Its hard coded in the driver .inf. My guess is HAP is headphones analogue point, or similar, and most likely is the cause. Stuck on stereo and format issues suggests headphones as defaults or codes.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 28, 2021)

SashaElfXp said:


> I always share content from my pc and that the bit depth and sound quality is less than 192000 I do not like it I have been someone who has followed your project since 2020 and I liked it but that this option is not enabled seems strange to me, yes It is a bug, I report it, the error says format not compatible with the device its stuck on 48000 hz but i want put 192000 Hz my motherboard is x570 aorus elite wifi rev1





GaZw said:


> I stopped Dolby and Creative services but it didn't work :/


Problem has been identified. Sorry for so many issues. I will send new packages with the error corrected.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 28, 2021)

I hope Dolby Atmos this time around can really operate normally with DTS and friends. Thanks very much.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 28, 2021)

Tingang-21 said:


> I hope Dolby Atmos this time around can really operate normally with DTS and friends. Thanks very much.


Yes. The problem is with the APO keys for Dolby Atmos for Gaming. This problem does not exist for the Dolby Atmos Speaker System.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 28, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Yes. The problem is with the APO keys for Dolby Atmos for Gaming. This problem does not exist for the Dolby Atmos Speaker System.


OK, I'm glad to hear about the improvements. But I can't use Dolby Atmos Speaker System anymore since last 2 releases for version 6.0.9147.1.   That didn't happen in version 6.0.9137.1.


----------



## Skylined (Apr 28, 2021)

@Alan Finotty

Use this for Dolby Atmos Speaker system for Gaming, the sound is great. Also there is a new version 3.30000.4.0 and use these:
[CompositeSFX]
{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeEFX]
{D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}


----------



## GaZw (Apr 28, 2021)

@Alan Finotty
Is it possible to make cinema 5 compatible with dolby and dts to work in virtual 7.1 as in previous drivers ?


----------



## SashaElfXp (Apr 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If it fixed it @Alan Finotty has mis programmed SFX (if @Hearick followed my guide of pre, no post, and SFX, MFX), which is odd. Usually its the endpoint that would restrict the format.
> 
> Edit, its not DTS:X, but it could be the recent HAP and Dolby changes, I am not sure.
> 
> View attachment 198394


You don't have a video? i don't understand


----------



## GaZw (Apr 28, 2021)

SashaElfXp said:


> You don't have a video? i don't understand


Just wait for alan's new driver that will fix the problem


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 28, 2021)

GaZw said:


> Just wait for alan's new driver that will fix the problem


Package Reuploaded.


----------



## Turboguide (Apr 28, 2021)

my issue is here, that i got the Windows 10 20h2 Update and since then the driver can not produce the Frequence Related Test Tone anymore.
just the Test tone over the coding formats is possible.

the drivers themself showing me that all the drivers are functional.

i have tried different Versions of the Packages. Non is working anymore.

is there any issue concerning the Windows 10 20h2 Update?


----------



## Hearick (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello, I have a error where after uninstalling driver and deleting everything via DriverStore, the installer still detects a "ghost" Realtek product. What should I do ?


----------



## Zonder (Apr 29, 2021)

@Alan Finotty
Alan, I installed a new driver-7.1 works according to the method as I showed earlier. Other amps also all work except for the Dts Ultra. If I click select Ultra, the Microsoft Store opens and says install unbound. If I just open Ultra, it doesn't react to anything. If I change the stereo back and forth to 7.1, then I write then connect the speakers - while the sound changes significantly. How to fix it?



Hearick said:


> Hello, I have a error where after uninstalling driver and deleting everything via DriverStore, the installer still detects a "ghost" Realtek product. What should I do ?


>Turn off the Internet
1. Delete first via Revo Unistaler - do not restart.
2. Clean up DriverStoreExplorer 0 from the admin panel.
3. Go through ccleaner 2-3 times-so that nothing is found.
4. Reboot. Installation.
5. If you installed AFF earlier, then, after perzagruzka and installation in ProgrammData, delete the folders A-Volute, Creative, Dolby.
6. If you know where to go to clean up the remnants in the registry.
Computer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
>Turn on the Internet


----------



## GaZw (Apr 29, 2021)

Guys i have a question cinema 5 is the only way to activate 7.1 or i can use 360 and 720 too ?


----------



## SashaElfXp (Apr 29, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Package Reuploaded. It's safe install it? you already fix the thing i say? i wish choose the 192000 hz in default format sharing


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 29, 2021)

YES


----------



## SashaElfXp (Apr 29, 2021)

Hearick said:


> Hello, I have a error where after uninstalling driver and deleting everything via DriverStore, the installer still detects a "ghost" Realtek product. What should I do ?


You need uninstall it on program and features he gonna say aaf audio or something like that  after you uninstall it reboot and install again



Alan Finotty said:


> YES


Sir Alan Finotty...but the package say is uploaded 3 days ago....i don't understand it looks like the other i have on my pc :c


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 29, 2021)

SashaElfXp said:


> You need uninstall it on program and features he gonna say aaf audio or something like that  after you uninstall it reboot and install again
> 
> 
> Sir Alan Finotty...but the package say is uploaded 3 days ago....i don't understand it looks like the other i have on my pc :c


Execute: *reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBD}_is1*
and try again


----------



## SashaElfXp (Apr 29, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Execute: *reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBD}_is1*
> and try again


I trust on you let me do it.



Alan Finotty said:


> Execute: *reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBD}_is1*
> and try again


One advice create a paypal.me link for donations is better trust me


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 29, 2021)

SashaElfXp said:


> One advice create a paypal.me link for donations is better trust me


I tried, but it is not available in my country.


----------



## SashaElfXp (Apr 29, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Execute: *reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBD}_is1*
> and try again


it works but i think now have a delay for apply the changes...but okay i understand continue working hard Alan you can do it n.n



Alan Finotty said:


> I tried, but it is not available in my country.


Okay create cashapp and buy me a coffe with those 3 all your fans can pay you



Alan Finotty said:


> I tried, but it is not available in my country.


The one you uploaded has an error, the audio sounds distorted, I installed and uninstalled it twice to see what that was but with the AAF DCH Optimus Sound version 6.0.9137.1 (Signed) it does not have that problem, I will stay with that problem until it is solved and Thank you very much it was solved on the one hand but on the other hand something was damaged, do not worry those things happen I still have all my hopes that every day you will make this project the best in audio modifications in all the earth.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 29, 2021)

Please stop using that DriverStore app, it breaks things, leaves behind settings and registry entries, even with a normal driver it can create issues.

There is a difference between delete from disk and a proper uninstall with additional parameters.


----------



## Bradden (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks, @Ferather .. I think the uninstallation is what causes most issues.. it does for me. I've got my audio working now and don't dare mess with it. What do you recommend as the cleanest way to uninstall this mod?


----------



## Zonder (Apr 29, 2021)

I reinstalled it again and rechecked everything. Everything works, Ultra only in multichannel mode. When you connect the headphones, it does not react in any way. Restarting Dtsapo4service doesn't help. In any case, the sound in multichannel mode is simply space. Just the bass and so on are adjusted by other amplifiers.
@GaZw Yes, 720 also works in 7.1.
@SashaElfXp The sound needs to be set up correctly)))


----------



## Ferather (Apr 29, 2021)

@Bradden, the top part of this post, it uses the native in-built Windows commands and software. Maximise the cmd window, you can select text and copy it if needed.
If an extension wont uninstall, it will say in use, you must first remove the primary device driver, even the Windows one.

I usually remove it using device manager, tick delete driver, dont restart, and pnputil remove extensions.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Apr 29, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Package Reuploaded.


Hi Alan. It seems that the update from the latest package release (3rd release) seems more problematic after I tried installing it on my device.  Almost all app packages that came in the last driver update can't be used at all. _*(Can be seen in some of the screenshots attached)*_.
1. I still can't install Dolby Atmos Speaker System until now.
2. DTS: X Ultra - so it can't be used. *DTS Unbound suddenly went to the free version (lost its license)*.  After I checked the cause, it turned out that the DTS Unbound application that was in your driver package, has now changed after I looked at MS.Store? 
3. I just installed the HDA Panel (patched APO) supports DDL & DTS + DTS (and friends) + Dolby Atmos Speaker System + SBC 720.





Looks like I have to go back to the previous version, *and thanks very much for your hard work*.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 29, 2021)

Yesterday I installed the drivers, Dolby for gaming with sound blaster 720 running in 7.1, everything worked perfectly. thank you alan nice work!


----------



## ravipe (Apr 29, 2021)

Ola Alan! Firstly thank you for your hard work and support you provide the community.

My desktop (motherboard Gigabyte Aorus B550i Pro Ax, Realtek ALC1220-VB, version installed is R2.82) is connected to a receiver (Denon X1600H) which is connected to my LG E9 tv. I have tried installing your AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9147.1 (Signed) (didn't change any option during installation, except of course enabling developer mode on windows settings) but still can't get the my videos to output proper surround sound. Sound is still only coming from my front speakers. If you could please provide some help that would be fantastic. Muito obrigado!


----------



## Ferather (Apr 30, 2021)

The best upmixer in town is E-APO, even with YouTube, you can set it to upmix it, YouTube outputs 6 channels put populates only 2.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/equaliser-apo-stereo-surround-upmixer.276608/post-4425663
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/equaliser-apo-stereo-surround-upmixer.276608/post-4434448

Some games will also do this, such as Conqueror's Blade (6 out 2 populated).


----------



## Zonder (Apr 30, 2021)

@Alan Finotty .Alan hello. I decided to deal with Dts ultra and understand what's going on. Other amps are working. I removed your driver and installed it from Ferather. He had other errors-it was Dts ultra that was important to me. (I'll describe the problems later) The motherboard I have Asus Rampage III alc 889) Removed its driver and put it in a clean one again. DtS unboard was not installed during installation. I tried to install it manually from the files that appear in the temp folder when installing your driver. I gave this error. I installed the same version from the Ferather files - it was installed. But the Ultra problem remains, although the other amps all work.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 30, 2021)

You are doing something wrong, or you have past extensions or drivers on your system.


----------



## Maksim999 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, thank you for the work done and the entire sound software package. I have a few questions, if knowledgeable people would not be difficult to answer. I have a built-in Realtek ALC236 sound card. It makes quite a lot of noise when loading the processor, moving the mouse cursor. This can be heard if you connect your laptop to an amp or in headphones. On one of the resources, I found drivers for the realtek sound card and dolby advanced audio software. Oh, a miracle! The noise disappeared and the sound became much more filtered. And how I liked the volume equalization option and the equalizer! But there was one problem because of which I had to abandon them - a loud click in the acoustics after a pause between sounds! This was not only annoying, but also unsafe for acoustics. Not so long ago, I decided to try the drivers from Alan from this topic. I chose to install the Dolby access codec, along with additional software and an application from realtek, but nothing worked. Could you tell us which software is better for stereo audio output? I really liked the Dolby volume smoothing feature and the equalizer as well. Maybe there are some analogues? Maybe DTS, what can you say about it?I also wonder, maybe there is a minimum set, where there will only be a driver for manual installation and software for management? Without unnecessary and additional programs that will be installed without demand. Thank you in advance for the information.


----------



## dododo (May 1, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...


asus 887 DTS:X Ultra not available


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

@Maksim999, this has been bothering me for a while, turns out its a problem with the Realtek drivers: RTKVHD64.sys or RTAIODAT.dat.
I tried everything, including removing all APO's and using just basic Realtek codes, even depop options using the tool.

As you said, it can only be reduced by protective enhancers, in my case DTS:X APO4 (SRS).

----

I managed to get it down to stop-start pop, which is more of a too fast pop (spamming windows alert sound).
If I make the alerts come at a normal pace, I get no pop-noise at all, so its a speed thing.









						Too Fast Pop
					

Watch "Too Fast Pop" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## pyuras (May 1, 2021)

@Alan Finotty @Ferather I've encountered a problem with "The Medium" game pass edition and driver version 6.0.9129.1. The game loses sound until I go to the audio settings screen. If I die and reload, the sound goes out again until I go back to that audio screen. I don't need to change any settings in the audio screen, just opening it gets the sound back. It didn't happen in previous versions of the driver, IIRC. I'll install older versions again to test if this is, indeed, the case. I'll report back.


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

Unfortunately I don't know which version of AAF to suggest for that particular issue. Are you using SPDIF?


----------



## dododo (May 1, 2021)

asus b150m et series 887 DTS:X Ultra not available


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

@dododo, Are the DTS APO3 and APO4 services running? I also notice quite a few options missing (not on), in the Realtek tool, such as DTS.
Also make sure you fully do pnputil when removing drivers, some of Alans extensions can remain and become a problem.




Open command prompt as admin and type: pnputil -e


----------



## dododo (May 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @dododo, Are the DTS APO3 and APO4 services running? I also notice quite a few options missing (not on), in the Realtek tool, such as DTS.
> Also make sure you fully do pnputil when removing drivers, some of Alans extensions can remain and become a problem.
> 
> View attachment 198808
> ...


Drive deleted
The APO3 and APO4 drivers of Ferather and Alan Finotty mod did not start


----------



## JacobDrivers (May 2, 2021)

Thank you for this amazing driver! I have posted to just about everything I asked questions on previously. I fixed my problems with the drivers! After hours of installing/uninstalling the program/s, trying to find the right settings, I got it (If I knew more about audio, it wouldn't have taken me this long)... I am using https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases - I don't know much about sound/audio drivers and the like, but I am using 5.1 ANALOG, so, that means I guess I do not need the DTS parts of the suite/tools. That and enabling the developer mode for the new API/Window store apps seemed to work just fine! Posting this in case anyone has the same issues.

The only issues I have now are - What is the best Sound Blaster program to choose to install? What are the best settings for a user who games/listens to music (Spotify) and watches videos? A lot of questions! Thank you all for helping, and making this!


----------



## Turboguide (May 2, 2021)

i got it to work now except the DTS:X Ultra.

thanks for your efforts.


----------



## dododo (May 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Unfortunately I don't know which version of AAF to suggest for that particular issue. Are you using SPDIF?


which hardware model is DTS Ultra Presets ASUS 104387B2


----------



## Botperen (May 2, 2021)

I dont know so much which app is best sound blaster, nahimic, dts...


----------



## Ferather (May 2, 2021)

If you need help with Ultra, DM me. I'd prefer it was my driver, as I almost never get complaints about it not working.
If the service is not running, there is either an install error (past drivers) or conflict with another APO.









						DTS DCH 6.0.9147.4
					

Watch "DTS DCH 6.0.9147.4" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




I did warn Alan about these issues well before he added Ultra.


----------



## Maksim999 (May 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Maksim999, this has been bothering me for a while, turns out its a problem with the Realtek drivers: RTKVHD64.sys or RTAIODAT.dat.
> I tried everything, including removing all APO's and using just basic Realtek codes, even depop options using the tool.
> 
> As you said, it can only be reduced by protective enhancers, in my case DTS:X APO4 (SRS).
> ...


I have an analog output via JACK 3.5. That is, the problem with noise and clicks is solved via DTSx? Do you happen to know where you can download this driver and the control program for it without extra software and additional programs?


----------



## Ferather (May 2, 2021)

It doesn't get rid of it, just reduces it. Realtek need to fix


----------



## torang (May 4, 2021)

hi

I have some problems
1. realtek audio console does not work
2. dts is not activated
3. I have lag ... CPU is consumed about 35%......(windows audio device graph isolation)

my hardware : cpu = i5 4570     ram = 8g    main = asrock z87 extreme 4
7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec), Supports DTS Connect
windows 10 x64 20H2 19042.928

Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Zonder (May 4, 2021)

torang said:


> hi
> 
> I have some problems
> 1. realtek audio console does not work
> ...


I don't know about the console - I have hda. My console is buggy. Everything works. Dts only works in a multichannel - and you don't need another one.


----------



## torang (May 4, 2021)

Zonder said:


> I don't know about the console - I have hda. My console is buggy. Everything works. Dts only works in a multichannel - and you don't need another one.


Could not be solved with this method
The main problem is the overuse of the cpu
This happens when playing a video or music
Announce if you have an effective solution


----------



## dhrto (May 4, 2021)

@torang I have the same problems as you, with the exception of number 3 (no high cpu load). I can no langer select non-encoded formats with S/PDIF as well it now seems (no 2-channel 16/24 bit 48000/96000 Hz), keep getting this format is not supported popup. I think I'll revert to v6.0.9091.1 with patched APO for now, as it seems there are too many bugs in the newer versions, since I have no need for DTS:X or other enhancers (just need the on-the-fly DTS-encode of 5.1 to my receiver). 

Maybe too much was added to the base driver, resulting in conflicting modules, I don't know.


----------



## Ferather (May 4, 2021)

dhrto said:


> Maybe too much was added to the base driver, resulting in conflicting modules, I don't know.


Exactly this, when DTS:X was requested, I warned Alan about it, and the fact he already had issues to resolve. In its current state, its a bad representation of DTS:X.
I have communicated various information to Alan, based on experience with coding DTS:X (alone), however there is a language barrier.

Alan is still learning how to implement DTS:X into his current system, to be fair it took me a few months to work it all out.

----

The first few releases of my driver with DTS:X, indeed had performance issues, mostly because I didn't understand what to do with it (very complicated compared to other APO's).
Alan is most likely at this stage now, plus all the additional issues already present, or perhaps becoming present now another APO has been added.

----

If you currently have major CPU issues, uninstall Sound Unbound, and try without it (use APO3, Headphones:X v1 instead), SU is not overly optimized for all PC's.
Technically speaking, your ALC and OEM will have already setup the necessary hardware and-or software changes for DTS:X, if it came with it.


----------



## 杨伟锋 (May 5, 2021)

I've already installed the driver, but when I open those software, it's only in the process of loading, and I can't get in. Except for Dolby, how do I need to set it? Or if there is a tutorial connection, you can send it to me, and I'll check the corresponding settings directly. Thank you


----------



## Zonder (May 5, 2021)

杨伟锋 said:


> I've already installed the driver, but when I open those software, it's only in the process of loading, and I can't get in. Except for Dolby, how do I need to set it? Or if there is a tutorial connection, you can send it to me, and I'll check the corresponding settings directly. Thank youView attachment 199300


restart the Creative UWP Host Service


----------



## 杨伟锋 (May 5, 2021)

Zonder said:


> restart the Creative UWP Host Service


Where is this to restart? I didn't see this in the computer service


----------



## Gil80 (May 5, 2021)

Hi all.

I just got a new motherboard Gigabyte Z590i which has Realtek ALC-1220-VB.

Coming from SoundBlaster Z internal DAC to drive my AudioEngine 5+ bookshelf speakers and ATH-A900X headphones, I'm very disappointed with the Realtek audio. Very powerless, thin and muddy.
I use Equalizer-APO with Peace and I have Harman TRC EQ for my headphones and speakers and I thought maybe using DTS:X Unbound (purchased) will help, but it doesn't. So I thought to try DTS:X Ultra, but it never works. Well, it worked only once but I don't know what killed it.
Now I get this:

What should I download from here: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases ?
Will this resolve the quality issues and DTS:X UItra?


----------



## Zonder (May 5, 2021)

杨伟锋 said:


> Where is this to restart? I didn't see this in the computer service


Press the "WIN+R" keys, enter the "services.msc" command in the window that appears, and press " OK "or" ENTER "to launch"Services".


----------



## Ferather (May 5, 2021)

Here is how DTS:X is meant to look like, how it behaves, and so on. Some people get a little confused with the way it works.
Very rarely, spatial mode might be on when set to multichannel, this is a rare first install bug AFAIK.

https://streamable.com/vcbhmo https://streamable.com/ay6px1


----------



## Untitledlistener (May 6, 2021)

How do i delete this left over option? also realtek says that it's not supported on my pc, the universal one simply refuses to show up as well. I uninstalled normally and checked for leftovers with driverstoreexplorer also ran ccleaner just incase, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

Very strange, are all the apps uninstalled? Or did you use the force feature in the Explorer app, it breaks things :s


----------



## Untitledlistener (May 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Very strange, are all the apps uninstalled? Or did you use the force feature in the Explorer app, it breaks things :s


No i didn't use any force feature, never even heard of such thing actually. By the way are there any specific configurations needed in the tweaker app or is it set automatically?


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

The driver explorer app has a force delete option, tick box. You mean the app for driver policy?


----------



## Untitledlistener (May 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The driver explorer app has a force delete option, tick box. You mean the app for driver policy?


Oooh yeah i might actually used it before rebooting and yeah the driver policy thing, im not sure if i have that one set up correctly. Like sometimes i have the realtek mod going decently but the audio feels muddy without clarity on my over ear headphones, so im not sure if its the mod or i installed it incorrectly or the configs.


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

Ok, copy the current policy *, then delete policy, using the red X left side of the flashing text, reboot, then do the video below, I'm exporting to my Policy Installer.
After the reboot and the get OEM policy, I suggest: DrvCtrl-20 -- 3-Vista24BitRecord (24bit, HD microphone).

* Location: Windows\System32\drivers\RTKHDAUD.dat









						Realtek Policy
					

Watch "Realtek Policy" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Untitledlistener (May 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok, copy the current policy *, then delete policy, using the red X left side of the flashing text, reboot, then do the video below, I'm exporting to my Policy Installer.
> After the reboot and the get OEM policy, I suggest: DrvCtrl-20 -- 3-Vista24BitRecord (24bit, HD microphone).
> 
> * Location: Windows\System32\drivers\RTKHDAUD.dat
> ...


Alright i see i did what you said audio sounds good, but i still get errors in the realtek control panel and soundblaster has no effect also dts X didnt install. I guess i should try the headphone dts variant but that one doesnt seem to turn on when i tried it.


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

Oh well at least you know how to use the app and make your OEM policy. I guess this is one for Alan.


----------



## Untitledlistener (May 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Oh well at least you know how to use the app and make your OEM policy. I guess this is one for Alan.


I feel like this is a special case one in a million case for me lol. Gonna figure it out somehow, managed to remove the glitched leftover by installing the official DTS then unistalling it.


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

Fair enough, good luck. Post results. Edit, @Alan Finotty (and DTS:X users): https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4515987
Note: You need Sound Unbound installed, as it's the spatial engine, DTS APO4 spatial modes do not work without it, and it can cause lag and CPU issues.

Sound Unbound can be issue prone, its not optimized for all PC's, and usually comes with certain hardware.
The store app that you purchase without a pre-installed DTS driver, is different.


----------



## Untitledlistener (May 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Fair enough, good luck. Post results. Edit, @Alan Finotty (and DTS:X users): https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4515987
> Note: You need Sound Unbound installed, as it's the spatial engine, DTS APO4 spatial modes do not work without it, and it can cause lag and CPU issues.
> 
> Sound Unbound can be issue prone, its not optimized for all PC's, and usually comes with certain hardware.
> The store app that you purchase without a pre-installed DTS driver, is different.


Alright i got it to work somehow, with the APO3 DTS and it sounds great! i think the policy installer helped with it.


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

If you are using DTS:X, you might find this post useful (files here), if you want to make the modifications, make a restore point, or backup the registry at he point you will edit (search for the key in [here]).


----------



## dododo (May 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Fair enough, good luck. Post results. Edit, @Alan Finotty (and DTS:X users): https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4515987
> Note: You need Sound Unbound installed, as it's the spatial engine, DTS APO4 spatial modes do not work without it, and it can cause lag and CPU issues.
> 
> Sound Unbound can be issue prone, its not optimized for all PC's, and usually comes with certain hardware.
> The store app that you purchase without a pre-installed DTS driver, is different.


Sound Unbound and DTS Ultra must be installed at the same time?


----------



## Hearick (May 7, 2021)

Hello @Ferather I do not know why but since some day, my DTS Unbond app loses it license (Store update deactivated) and Ultra stopped working. I tried doind a clean flash, but it didn't resolved anything...

Realtek 892 Subsystem 1458A002 Revision 1003


----------



## Ferather (May 7, 2021)

@dododo, for spatial yes.

@Hearick, do you happen to have a VPN, NordVPN has an issue with DTS, it needs certain settings. I have two friends with ALC892 working.


----------



## Hearick (May 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @dododo, for spatial yes.
> 
> @Hearick, do you happen to have a VPN, NordVPN has an issue with DTS, it needs certain settings. I have two friends with ALC892 working.


Some days ago I saw your messages about NordVPN and decided to change to Hotspot Shield (because it had a cracked version). NordVPN is completely uninstalled.

Edit : problem solved by uninstalling the apps and then creating a new  microsoft account and reinstalling apps


----------



## Ferather (May 7, 2021)

Good to know you fixed it, must be an account issue then, it does happen (license doesn't attach to account), but its rare.
Personally I cannot buy the app legitimately, because if I press buy or trial, nothing happens 

When I contacted DTS they pretty much said the same as you, and make or use another account.


----------



## Hearick (May 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Good to know you fixed it, must be an account issue then, it does happen (license doesn't attach to account), but its rare.
> Personally I cannot buy the app legitimately, because if I press buy or trial, nothing happens
> 
> When I contacted DTS they pretty much said the same as you, and make or use another account.


The weird thing is thay it stopped working from one moment to another...

Another thing, is it possible to make that the DTS X Ultra app works on HDMI with NVIDIA High D


----------



## Ferather (May 7, 2021)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4515436


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 7, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9155.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION 1: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION 2: If you want to use DTS in conjunction with Creative Sound Blaster, choose DTS: X Ultra. The reason: I did intensive tests on my PC, combining each one with each other and found that the control services of Creative Sound Blaster Connect and DTS HeadphoneX v1 cannot work together, they conflict with each other, that is, if both services are stopped and you start Creative UWP Service first and manually and then start DTSAPO3Service, the latter will be starting and stopping all the time, like a vicious cycle. Now, if both services are stopped and you first start the DTSAPO3Service manually and then start the Creative UWP Service, the latter will not even start.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions and Software Components categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Tingang-21 (May 7, 2021)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hi Alan. It seems that the update from the latest package release (3rd release) seems more problematic after I tried installing it on my device.  Almost all app packages that came in the last driver update can't be used at all. _*(Can be seen in some of the screenshots attached)*_.
> 1. I still can't install Dolby Atmos Speaker System until now.
> 2. DTS: X Ultra - so it can't be used. *DTS Unbound suddenly went to the free version (lost its license)*.  After I checked the cause, it turned out that the DTS Unbound application that was in your driver package, has now changed after I looked at MS.Store?
> 3. I just installed the HDA Panel (patched APO) supports DDL & DTS + DTS (and friends) + Dolby Atmos Speaker System + SBC 720.
> ...


Thanks very much Alan.. , will try it tomorrow morning.  Hope my previous issues don't happen..

Updated test results for the latest release.  
1. DTS: X Ultra and Unbound still can't be accessed or used as in previous releases - the sound quality on the system is shrill (treble dominates, bass is lost).  

2. Finally, the Dolby Atmos Speaker System can now be used in the last release.  

3. In the last release, only installing Dolby Atmos Speaker System and SBC 720 which produces better sound.


----------



## PossibleTurco (May 7, 2021)

Hello, today I switched to the latest driver. However, the microphone of my headset is transmitting the system sounds across for some reason. What is the reason of this? Is it a driver related error or did I go wrong somewhere while installing the driver?


----------



## SoundLike (May 8, 2021)

Thank you, AlanFinotty. Version AAF DCH OPTIMUS SOUND 6.0.9155.1 works stable. The only one, DTS: X Ultra file size is huge, but there is no sense (purely my opinion). Realtek Default Effects + Dolby ATMOS SPEAKER System + Dolby Digital works stable for me. Keep it up, well done.


----------



## Raziels_Lament (May 8, 2021)

Just curious when you are going to bring back the bass management for the realtek analog folks? I'm sticking with version 6.0.9116.1 for now.


----------



## alexrainmk (May 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9155.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Hi. After installing the driver, the Realtek Audio Console does not work (indicates that this computer does not support). Tell me what to do. Thank you.


----------



## dhrto (May 8, 2021)

Tested the new 6.0.9155.1 version. This time with the patched APO (UAD, just the Realtek options including ASIO). DTS interactive works as before, just as long as I disable audio enhancements (otherwise no multichannel audio in games). The Realtek Audio console is now working again too. 

Although now I don't really have a need for analog 5.1 anymore, it would be nice if the was an option to set the crossover frequency for the subwoofer. I have only the option 'bass management' in the Realtek Audio console, but no slider to set the frequency. Also there's no additional 'enhancements' tab in the sound properties page to set this. Is there a way to enable this through the rtkhdaud.dat settings?


----------



## GaZw (May 8, 2021)

SoundLike said:


> Thank you, AlanFinotty. Version AAF DCH OPTIMUS SOUND 6.0.9155.1 works stable. The only one, DTS: X Ultra file size is huge, but there is no sense (purely my opinion). Realtek Default Effects + Dolby ATMOS SPEAKER System + Dolby Digital works stable for me. Keep it up, well done.


I believe that the large size of dts is due to the videos it comes with for testing


----------



## M1ster (May 8, 2021)

DTS Sound Unbound and DTS:X Ultra dont work


----------



## Hearick (May 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9155.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


What are the new sections ?


----------



## M1ster (May 8, 2021)

Hearick said:


> What are the new sections ?


no new sections


----------



## M1ster (May 8, 2021)

all of dts dont work any help?   dolby atoms/sonic stuido/sound blaster works for me and dts works for me in the previous versions.


----------



## Hearick (May 8, 2021)

M1ster said:


> View attachment 199632View attachment 199633
> all of dts dont work any help?   dolby atoms/sonic stuido/sound blaster works for me and dts works for me in the previous versions.


Try deleting all dts apps and making a new Microsoft Store account and then reinstall dts apps via @Ferather DTS APPS https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx


----------



## Zonder (May 8, 2021)

Alan congratulations! Everything is installed and works the first time. Everyone's hearing is different. To me, with all the improvers, the sound seems fantastic. Addition - I have Dts unbound with decoder X was purchased earlier, so maybe I do not have problems with the license like others. But bought at a much lower price. In this case, unbound is from your package - the update in MS is disabled.


----------



## Insssanity (May 8, 2021)

alexrainmk said:


> Hi. After installing the driver, the Realtek Audio Console does not work (indicates that this computer does not support). Tell me what to do. Thank you.


Same problem for me


----------



## M1ster (May 8, 2021)

Insssanity said:


> Same problem for me


me too


----------



## Ferather (May 8, 2021)

@Zonder, you are using the legacy driver, interesting.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2021)

Hearick said:


> What are the new sections ?


New Hardware IDS in HDX.inf.


----------



## Ferather (May 8, 2021)

@Alan Finotty | https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4517364, plus the messages I sent you.


----------



## niiyant (May 9, 2021)

In my case I have the same problem as some people in the last two drivers (it tells me that it is not compatible).
Although in the third version above everything works correctly.
I have a Lenovo ThinkPad T460 20FX, although I do not know what chip realtek takes.


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

@niiyant, you mean the legacy driver? To find your ALC, type: System Info, into the search next to the start menu.



Dev_0889 = ALC 889


----------



## Skylined (May 9, 2021)

@ Alan Finotty
I installed your latest version using legacy like @ zonder above. Everything installed and works - thanks for your hard work.
When you turn spatial mode off  the sound is clear and crisp with very nice bass and heights, but when you switch to spatial ultra or headphoneX or windows sonic the sound becomes distorted and bass is lost - it seems like all the other effects like Atmos, SB720 and SF are lost when spatial is enabled.
Hope this helps.
Again many thanks to you.


----------



## facu22 (May 9, 2021)

hello first time I commented install the latest version of the driver but realtek control neither dts ultra works, the other problem I face is that when playing any sound I have a high CPU usage due to the Windows audio device graphics isolation process


----------



## dododo (May 9, 2021)

*DCH 6.0.9155.1 *dts ultra not works  
ASUS B150M ET SERIES 887


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

@dododo, so far you have tried 3 separate drivers from 3 different people, and also tried their updates, and every time you come back with Ultra isnt working.
Personally, I think you have an issue elsewhere, either with Windows, Windows account, past installs, and perhaps more variables.

If you can install the English language pack, I can take a look using TeamViewer, pls DM and make a restore point.


----------



## Skylined (May 9, 2021)

OK guys I found it.
I reinstalled it. The sonic studio is the culprit - it kills the effects of Atmos and SB720.
Now spatial works excellent with Atmos, SB720 and Ultra

Edit:
In spatial mode when you make changes to Ultra, Atmos or SB720 you can hear it immediately without Sonic Studio. With Sonic Studio you cannot tell the difference when you make changes to Atmos or SB720 in spatial mode


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

Is that with my new preset? And do you have APO3 also (Headphones:X v1)?


----------



## Skylined (May 9, 2021)

This one is Alan Finotty package - the spatial sound is really superb without sonic focus


----------



## Zonder (May 9, 2021)

Skylined said:


> This one is Alan Finotty package - the spatial sound is really superb without sonic focus


Hi! I thought everyone had figured it out a long time ago...)))) It turns out not. Sonic Studio III must be installed, I think-it makes the sound richer. Equalizer in HDA I have a powerful preset and enabled dts neo - "music". There are no delays. @Ferather is worth your updated preset on Ultra-testing. It seems to have become a little clearer..There were clearer sounds in the background. - or it seems to me already!?) In any case, the sound is fantastic. Special thanks to @Alan Finotty And also @Ferather


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

Thanks for testing.


----------



## GaZw (May 9, 2021)

I have a doubt and it is why many people use the old realtek audio panel ?


----------



## niiyant (May 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @niiyant, you mean the legacy driver? To find your ALC, type: System Info, into the search next to the start menu.
> 
> View attachment 199738
> 
> Dev_0889 = ALC 889


No, I'm referring to the Audio Console, I get the error that it is not compatible when I open it, it doesn't seem that the audio enhancements are working either.
But it works correctly in version 6.0.9137.1 and earlier.
Only in the most recent versions I get the error that others are reporting.
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0293
I guess it would be ALC293


----------



## Ferather (May 10, 2021)

Yes ALC293, try reading through these posts (here, driver policy), first make a restore point and then let me know if it helps.









						Policy Installer
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						Realtek Policy
					

Watch "Realtek Policy" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




----

I have shared my preset with Alan, and briefly explained how to make an @Alan Finotty DTS preset, with more quality and better performance.
I also explained about EFX 51 for those who would like to use it, hopefully he will register it as part of the driver.

He may ask you to manually replace the key, where the normal stereo one is placed, it does work also with stereo audio, as part of testing, rather than default, or as an optional change.


----------



## neoOpus (May 12, 2021)

I think I will need the help of one of the Gurus here, I tried to follow the instructions and installed this several times at different times and different times, but it always fails to play any sound while it install properly and seem that it is playing when I test it (only show that some sound is playing and no error message in Windows) I tried different selections and I used DSE to remove any remaining driver... but nothing helps, my laptop is HP Envy 17 is ALC245 (according to Realtek CPL)

Thank you.


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

I can only think of speaker config codes, or the RTKHDAUD.dat problem.


----------



## neoOpus (May 12, 2021)

I will try to dig more, but I am sort of lost in so much details... btw I downloaded all the files you shared and I am trying to figure out how to get the best out of all... but the fact that there is no sound is frustrating and I don't have a clue what is causing this so far... I am a tinkerer and I tend to solve such complex issues on daily basis but with this one I am stuck! I think I am missing something anyway if I find a solution I will share it here!


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## Zonder (May 12, 2021)

neoOpus said:


> I will try to dig more, but I am sort of lost in so much details... btw I downloaded all the files you shared and I am trying to figure out how to get the best out of all... but the fact that there is no sound is frustrating and I don't have a clue what is causing this so far... I am a tinkerer and I tend to solve such complex issues on daily basis but with this one I am stuck! I think I am missing something anyway if I find a solution I will share it here!


Installation of the driver with amplifiers is successful or does it give any errors during installation? After installing and rebooting - if there is no sound - restart the Audiosrv - Windows Audio service. Naturally, the driver should be put on a clean one-without any tails. And in general, everything is painted on the forum - read more carefully.


----------



## neoOpus (May 12, 2021)

Zonder said:


> Installation of the driver with amplifiers is successful or does it give any errors during installation? After installing and rebooting - if there is no sound - restart the Audiosrv - Windows Audio service. Naturally, the driver should be put on a clean one-without any tails. And in general, everything is painted on the forum - read more carefully.


the installation is successful each time but the sound isn't playing, Windows tend to show an error like cannot play tone when there is a problem with the driver but this is not the case it looks like the sound is playing and I see the visual effect of it and I cannot hear absolutely anything on the speakers (other sound peripherals work without issue) and if I install the original Realtek drivers everything is normal again but of course just plain... yesterday I uninstalled everything sound related (FX sound, Voicemeeter, etc)... right now, I am out of options, but I am trying to figure out if there is a tool that I can use to debug the sound route


----------



## Zonder (May 12, 2021)

neoOpus said:


> the installation is successful each time but the sound isn't playing, Windows tend to show an error like cannot play tone when there is a problem with the driver but this is not the case it looks like the sound is playing and I see the visual effect of it and I cannot hear absolutely anything on the speakers (other sound peripherals work without issue) and if I install the original Realtek drivers everything is normal again but of course just plain... yesterday I uninstalled everything sound related (FX sound, Voicemeeter, etc)... right now, I am out of options, but I am trying to figure out if there is a tool that I can use to debug the sound route


And the audio output is correctly selected after installation? - It happens that the default output is lost - check


----------



## neoOpus (May 12, 2021)

Yes of course... it isn't some basic level issue


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

Have you tried default motherboard drivers?


----------



## neoOpus (May 12, 2021)

Yes defaults work without problem, they come with some Intel sound enhancement and Bang & Olufsen mixer... I am going to try the same drivers on my older laptops (I don't remember if I did make it work previously)... anyway I can provide a remote session via AnyDesk... meanwhile I am looking if there are some tools that I can use to figure out what is going on... something like GraphStudioNext for DirectX and codecs


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

I sent you a message, let me know if that one works.


----------



## neoOpus (May 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I sent you a message, let me know if that one works.


Thank you, I just replied after trying for few hours to figure something out and playing with the tools you added and visiting some websites to download tons and tons of files... I will put up some order in them and try to see if any would help.


----------



## panklou (May 13, 2021)

Hi all,
First of all, Alan your project and effort is great and remarkable. Everything is working perfectly but I have one basic problem. My device is ALC269 and every time I install a universal DCH driver my S/PIDIF port stops working. With the legacy drivers the port works but I would like to be able to update the drivers and that's only possible with the DCH version. Does anyone know why this happens? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ferather (May 13, 2021)

Hmm, does the receiver support DTS-Dolby decoding? What happens if you set SPDIF to stereo?


----------



## panklou (May 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Hmm, does the receiver support DTS-Dolby decoding? What happens if you set SPDIF to stereo?



I've tried every configuration and my receiver support DD. In addition, I can't see the red light coming out of my laptop's port whenever I set the audio output to Digital SPDIF. So, it doesn't transmit sound at all.


----------



## Ferather (May 13, 2021)

I suggest the same step I suggested before, try a full clean uninstall, run command prompt as admin and run: pnputil -e (guide here), and default install motherboard drivers, do you get a light then?


----------



## panklou (May 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I suggest the same step I suggested before, try a full clean uninstall, run command prompt as admin and run: pnputil -e (guide here), and default install motherboard drivers, do you get a light then?


With Microsoft's and Realtek's default drivers I get a signal (red light). Also, I get light with the legacy AAF's drivers. I have tried to install the same drivers' version (6.0.8960.1) both in legacy and DCH format and the same happens so it's not a matter of version.


----------



## Ferather (May 13, 2021)

Interesting. Sorry I don't have an answer at this time, I don't write Alans driver.


----------



## panklou (May 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Interesting. Sorry I don't have an answer at this time, I don't write Alans driver.


Do you know if there is a way to extract Dolby's drivers from the latest pack in order to be able to update Dolby Atmos app but keep the legacy Realtek drivers?


----------



## Ferather (May 13, 2021)

Patience hopefully will fix it, I have spoken to @Alan Finotty  about something similar.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 14, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9155.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION 1: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions and Software Components categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Tingang-21 (May 14, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9155.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Downloading packages, hopefully this time without problems. Will report the results soon
Thanks in advance

*Updated:
=======*
1. Still happening, the problem seems to be with the DTS license. I did see a few moments of the spatial sound feature (HeadphoneX, DTS: X Ultra and Unbound), but suddenly it disappeared anyway - first after rebooting the device.

2. Dolby Atmos speaker system when it is first opened normal, but for a moment it suddenly doesn't work, but somehow it works again and can be used.

3. SBC 720 - no problem.

==> But the sound quality seems much better than the previous version.


----------



## dododo (May 14, 2021)

What is DTS:X Ultra License ？



Tingang-21 said:


> Downloading packages, hopefully this time without problems. Will report the results soon
> Thanks in advance
> 
> *Updated:
> ...


1. me too


----------



## Zonder (May 14, 2021)

Hello everyone. I installed a new driver - everything works. The only thing is that: after installation, unbound also showed the license for 14 days. After turning on the Internet and launching it again, unbound apparently connected and requested a license-the status was updated. It's all right. The sound is fantastic! @Alan Finotty  -respect!
P.S. Yes, I see in Ultra the default preset from @Ferather - also thanks!
P.P.S. I do not know what Ferather passed to Alan or Alan tweaked something - but the sound, now tested in different applications, just fly away !!! Very strong detail, saturation, and so on. Respect again !!!


----------



## Tingang-21 (May 15, 2021)

dododo said:


> What is DTS:X Ultra License ？
> 
> 
> 1. me too


It seems that for now, I have to be satisfied with the use of DTS HeadphoneX and Dolby Atmos Speaker System.  I think the sound results are much better in my headphones than using DTS Ultra and Unbound in Alan's driver package. 

But I still hope to use DTS Ultra and Unbound in the future.  If Alan is able to repair his DTS package license.


----------



## Zonder (May 15, 2021)

Once again about reinstalling Alan's driver. Maybe something is superfluous, but I judge by my own example (nothing complicated, then I do everything on the machine):
1. We turn off the Internet (when restarting, it did not turn on itself).
2. Remove using revo uninstaller - looking for leftovers. Do not reboot !!!
3. Checking Driver Store Explorer - looking for leftovers.
4. Scan and delete ccleaner leftovers in the registry - 2-3 times before it is empty.
5. Reboot immediately into the "without checking the signature of the windows 10 drivers" mode.
6. Go to C: \ ProgramData and delete the A-Volute, Creative, Dolby folders.
7. Go to the "regedit" registry and delete Computer \ HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ SOFTWARE \ - A-Volute Next, go to Computer \ HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ remove A-Volute, Creative, Dolby, Dts.
8. Go to C: \ Windows \ System32 and delete A-Volute, DtS.
9. Scan and delete ccleaner remnants in the registry - 2-3 times before it is empty.
10. Install Alan's driver. (Before restarting, go to the Temp folder - there in one of the folders you will find the unpacked files Unbound, Atmos, Blaster, and so on. Copy the folder to another location on  your computer if you have problems with the files for possible separate reinstalling.)
11. Reboot. (After rebooting Hda, the panel becomes 889 by default - where there is no equalizer and dolby. There is only DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC)
12. I enter the code using Realtek Audio Device Tweak - hda becomes 890 - dolby appears, dts neo. I reboot and enter the code to turn on the equalizer.
13. I put the Sound Blaster in headphones mode, put 7.1 in hda and check - 7 speakers and a subwoofer should play.
14. Turning on the Internet - Checking Ultra - active in spatial mode in 7.1. Everything!!!


----------



## Ferather (May 15, 2021)

@Zonder you should find the preset is impossible to beat, its not only optimized for best quality with stereo, headphones AND multichannel, it also has optimized performance (very important).

----

@Alan Finotty, Thanks for the Creative and Dolby DAX 3 files and data. The first thing I did, like with DTS, was check what dlls register without needing extra driver codes.
Nearly all of DAX3 and Creative register using the standard system, like with DTS, if you register it, then use less code in the driver, performance increases.

The first one I tried to fix, was Creative, in full UAD and registered, I still ran into the same conflict issue with APO3, so bummer....
At the moment I am working on Dolby, but are registering the .dll's, and removing codes you have.


----------



## propen (May 15, 2021)

hello everyone, I have a legion y540 laptop on alc257. In which the combined connector is installed. When installing the driver pack, you can hear sounds from the system through the microphone. Can someone suggest which tweaks are better to use? And for some reason, after installing dts ultra, it does not have a license and does not see my headphones. I apologize in advance for the trouble. earlier in this thread I found only one mention of alc25x


----------



## Ferather (May 15, 2021)

You might not be able to use the driver fully, it sounds like an OEM configuration that is not common. You can try making your own driver policy, or delete Alan's one.
If you delete or make your own policy, the driver will use the policy that is built into the chip, this hopefully will fix some of the problems.

Open the provided tweak tool, at the bottom change to policy, next to the flashing red text (left) is a red X, press it then restart.









						Realtek Policy
					

Watch "Realtek Policy" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Green means you have no file (RTKHDAUD.dat), flashing red means you have a file.

----

You might also need different SSTPPCfg codes for your OEM config, not sure which ones you need, without a driver to read.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Zonder you should find the preset is impossible to beat, its not only optimized for best quality with stereo, headphones AND multichannel, it also has optimized performance (very important).
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


You may have noticed the AddReg sections for registering libraries (DLLs) instead of RegisterDlls. In fact, this is a requirement for the DCH (Universal) standard quoted *HERE*.


----------



## skinlab133 (May 15, 2021)

Does anyone know why if I run the "Test" under Supported Formats of the Realtek Digital Output Properties for both DTS Audio and Dolby Digital they complete fine (all speakers individually sound off as they should), but then nothing seems to play 5.1 properly on the PC? Neither VLC nor games play 5.1 as you would expect.

I have the ASUS Realtek Audio Control panel installed, but there's nothing in there about 5.1.  I feel like I've missed a step somewhere??
(Ignore the Xonar device, I am not using it).

Edit: It appears though it DOES work in VLC, but not in any games (or the PLEX app). The sound in games and Plex comes out as fake, virtualized 5.1. It is not true 5.1 like you hear with VLC. Still feel like maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## Ferather (May 15, 2021)

@Alan Finotty, yes I read that a while ago, I still find an interesting performance difference, and not all .dll's register, and you do indeed need addreg, but strangely not always.


----------



## emanresu (May 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> View attachment 200434
> 
> @Alan Finotty, yes I read that a while ago, I still find an interesting performance issue, and not all .dll's register, and you do indeed need addreg, but strangely not always.


Once you go deep in them digits there's no turning back.


----------



## GaZw (May 15, 2021)

skinlab133 said:


> Does anyone know why if I run the "Test" under Supported Formats of the Realtek Digital Output Properties for both DTS Audio and Dolby Digital they complete fine (all speakers individually sound off as they should), but then nothing seems to play 5.1 properly on the PC? Neither VLC nor games play 5.1 as you would expect.
> 
> I have the ASUS Realtek Audio Control panel installed, but there's nothing in there about 5.1.  I feel like I've missed a step somewhere??
> (Ignore the Xonar device, I am not using it).
> ...


Windows 10 has sound problems due to some new updates, maybe it's your problem

https://betanews.com/2021/05/15/kb5000842-update-high-pitched-sound-windows-10/

https://www.windowslatest.com/2021/05/14/latest-windows-10-update-issue-is-trashing-audio-quality/


----------



## emanresu (May 15, 2021)

GaZw said:


> Windows 10 has sound problems due to some new updates, maybe it's your problem
> 
> https://betanews.com/2021/05/15/kb5000842-update-high-pitched-sound-windows-10/
> 
> https://www.windowslatest.com/2021/05/14/latest-windows-10-update-issue-is-trashing-audio-quality/


Just install ShutUp10 and block everything..


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 15, 2021)

Just installed 9155 and it seems I too am now unable to use DTS:X Ultra or Sound Unbound due to licensing issues.


----------



## Ferather (May 15, 2021)

I am not getting this issue with my driver, have you turned off Windows store updates? If you do not turn off auto update, it will install a newer version without license.

 

Disable, updates, uninstall effected SU, right click 7zip, run as admin, C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\
Delete SU stuff (hold shift and delete), then you can cleanly install the provided one.



----

@Zonder @Alan Finotty, I found some defaults that where wrong, enabled without settings. I notice increased performance, and yes, quality. Give this a go pls.









						DTS Preset [Ferather]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## dododo (May 16, 2021)

MasterBeiShen said:


> Just installed 9155 and it seems I too am now unable to use DTS:X Ultra or Sound Unbound due to licensing issues.


me to


----------



## TheDoctorTash (May 16, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9155.1*


Dear Alan Finotty! Please add the 5.1 sound support for hardware HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10EC0892&REV_1003.
In browser MozillaFirefox, the sound is played in 2.0 format, also the SoundBlasterConnect does not see the audio device.
Also KGAConfig report the error 7B when select Sound Blaster 360.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I am not getting this issue with my driver, have you turned off Windows store updates? If you do not turn off auto update, it will install a newer version without license.
> 
> View attachment 200449 View attachment 200450
> 
> ...


I uninstalled everything with Revo before installing AAF 9155.1 (with Windows store updates turned off). Realtek Audio Console and Creative Cinema 5 work but DTS:X Ultra and Sound Unbound do not.

@Ferather  How does one use your DTS preset?

P.S. I uninstalled 9155.1 and went back to 9137 but Sound Unbound does not work anymore.


----------



## SirTopper (May 16, 2021)

Brilliant mod, just signed up to the forum so I could pass on thanks to @Alan Finotty!

It's great to have the Sound Blaster apps back on my new MSI mobo. A point of contention amongst audiophiles, but I like the boost the crystaliser/equalisers can give to compressed audio.

The only thing I would say - Is that it can be a little confusing exactly _what_ to install and which apps conflict.
As on the above post, I see that Sound Blaster will work - but DTS etc. will not (something I have also seen). Might be handy to have a matrix to show which apps mix and which don't etc.

As an aside, Cinema 5 vs BlasterX 360/720; Is there actually any marked difference between these? - I assume 720 is basically just the latest iteration of the software?

Thanks again!
_*Tom*_


----------



## erpguy53 (May 16, 2021)

MasterBeiShen said:


> I uninstalled everything with Revo before installing AAF 9155.1 (with Windows store updates turned off). Realtek Audio Console and Creative Cinema 5 work but DTS:X Ultra and Sound Unbound do not.



same here - DTS-X Ultra & DTS Sound Unbound can not recognize the Realtek ALC892 chipset on my Gigabyte board with HWID "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A182" using AAF 6.0.9155.1 driver - and I'm just using either plain analog headphones or just plain analog stereo speakers (just don't ask me to test thru SPDIF digital audio ports because my board does not have neither an SPDIF coaxial nor SPDIF optical port at the back of the mobo); everything else like Nahimic/Creative/Dolby seems to work; just not DTS:X & Sound Unbound



SirTopper said:


> As an aside, Cinema 5 vs BlasterX 360/720; Is there actually any marked difference between these? - I assume 720 is basically just the latest iteration of the software?



no Tom - there are just minor "licensing" differences between SBX720 & SBX360 with very little to no difference between those Creative audio features.
SBX720 use a specific KGA license file to run the SBConnect UWP app as "720" and SBX360 uses a difference license file to run SBConnect app as "360"


----------



## dododo (May 17, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> same here - DTS-X Ultra & DTS Sound Unbound can not recognize the Realtek ALC892 chipset on my Gigabyte board with HWID "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A182" using AAF 6.0.9155.1 driver - and I'm just using either plain analog headphones or just plain analog stereo speakers (just don't ask me to test thru SPDIF digital audio ports because my board does not have neither an SPDIF coaxial nor SPDIF optical port at the back of the mobo); everything else like Nahimic/Creative/Dolby seems to work; just not DTS:X & Sound Unbound


HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_104386C7 asus b150m et series
stereo speakers me to


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 17, 2021)

panklou said:


> Do you know if there is a way to extract Dolby's drivers from the latest pack in order to be able to update Dolby Atmos app but keep the legacy Realtek drivers?


if you want to extract alan's driver use innoextractor


----------



## Maksim999 (May 18, 2021)

panklou said:


> Do you know if there is a way to extract Dolby's drivers from the latest pack in order to be able to update Dolby Atmos app but keep the legacy Realtek drivers?


Did you manage to extract Dolby audio with drivers from the shared installer?


----------



## Ferather (May 18, 2021)

Message Alan, he should give them to you if you dont want to use the extractor on his installer.


----------



## Credelle (May 18, 2021)

I got a kguss dac k3, it uses the SPDIF Interface driver, will it work?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 18, 2021)

Credelle said:


> I got a kguss dac k3, it uses the SPDIF Interface driver, will it work?


No.


----------



## poppy101 (May 19, 2021)

Hi,
I'm trying to use this on an Asus Tuf Gaming X570 Pro which comes with the Realtek ALC S1200A and a crippled "DTS Custom" software. I uninstalled the existing drivers and DTS software, used the Driver Store software to remove any remnants (there were none), deleted further traces as per @Zonder's post above, then installed AAF. DTS does not work, it thinks there are no speakers or headphones conncted even when they are. The DTS Sound Unbound UWP app is also unlicensed and asking me to register for a 14 day trial.


----------



## TheDoctorTash (May 19, 2021)

TheDoctorTash said:


> Dear Alan Finotty! Please add the 5.1 sound support for hardware HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10EC0892&REV_1003.
> In browser MozillaFirefox, the sound is played in 2.0 format, also the SoundBlasterConnect does not see the audio device.
> Also KGAConfig report the error 7B when select Sound Blaster 360.


Solved! I reinstall the AAFAudioPackDCH. With the installer i select Realtek HD Audio Manager, then intall the mod. After installing i run KGAConfig.exe without any errors!
In the Realtek HD Audio Manager i select Effect: living room. After this, sound 5.1 working on any software! Thanks again @Alan Finotty


----------



## Xanbec (May 20, 2021)

Hi! First of all congratulations for this AWESOME work. 

In order to have the spatial sound enabled (DTS or Atmos) it is needed to pay a subscription or is there a tweak within the settings?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 20, 2021)

Xanbec said:


> Hi! First of all congratulations for this AWESOME work.
> 
> In order to have the spatial sound enabled (DTS or Atmos) it is needed to pay a subscription or is there a tweak within the settings?


Spatial sound formats DTS: X Ultra and DTS Headphone: X available in this package.


----------



## Zonder (May 21, 2021)

Hello everyone. Today I updated the old version of Alan's mod on my wife's computer. All according to the previously described algorithm. Everything got up right away normally. The chip is slightly older - 887. It was delivered and only 5.1 was available. I entered the code (previously posted) - rebooted and became 7.1. I entered and the equalizer appeared. Sound Blaster-behaved correctly - in 7.1. Ultra X works-everything is active. Unbound-the spouse has never stood before. Yes, it asks you to either buy or activate the demo mode for 14 days - YOU DO NOT NEED TO DO ANYTHING - It is used as a pad for Ultra X operation. And finally updated the preset from Ferather. Everything is fine - the sound is fantastic! So you're doing something wrong...


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 21, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9159.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION 1: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions and Software Components categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Jorgeapp (May 21, 2021)

just in case... someone can make an auto uninstaller/cleaner via cmd or something? for example "amdcleanuputility.exe" which help a lot to fully remove the amd drivers and clean the pc of any traces when someone need to do a clean installation gpu drivers... thanks! ♥

Also, just lucky i install win10 from zero today and Alan update the drivers too xd everything is working good DCH-UAD v6.0.9159.1 + Dolby Atmos v3.30000.4.0 ♥♥♥


----------



## Briareos-H (May 21, 2021)

I uninstalled everything from Realtek and ran DriverStoreExplorer, but trying to install either the DCH-UAD or Standard versions fails with an error message saying I already have another Realtek product installed and need to uninstall it first. There's nothing from Realtek left in DriverStoreExplorer or Device Manager. Where can I look to get this fixed?


----------



## Ferather (May 22, 2021)

I hate that app.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 22, 2021)

Briareos-H said:


> I uninstalled everything from Realtek and ran DriverStoreExplorer, but trying to install either the DCH-UAD or Standard versions fails with an error message saying I already have another Realtek product installed and need to uninstall it first. There's nothing from Realtek left in DriverStoreExplorer or Device Manager. Where can I look to get this fixed?


HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall

Delete Key > {F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBD}_is1


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 22, 2021)

@Alan Finotty DTS:X Ultra used to work on 9137... hasn't worked for me since 9147. It says "Please connect external speakers or headphones to use DTS audio controls". I have a license for DTS Sound Unbound and that works fine.

I noticed DTS:X Ultra actually says it will be automatically configured if I run my headphones as speakers directly to the motherboard. No idea if it's even working or not.


----------



## TheDoctorTash (May 22, 2021)

Jorgeapp said:


> just in case... someone can make an auto uninstaller/cleaner via cmd or something? for example "amdcleanuputility.exe" which help a lot to fully remove the amd drivers and clean the pc of any traces when someone need to do a clean installation gpu drivers... thanks! ♥
> 
> Also, just lucky i install win10 from zero today and Alan update the drivers too xd everything is working good DCH-UAD v6.0.9159.1 + Dolby Atmos v3.30000.4.0 ♥♥♥


I wrote the uninstaller! Run it with powershell as administrator.
This script run the original uninstaller then clean uwp apps, old folders, drivers, registry and services AAF. After running the original uninstaller, do not agree to reboot!


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 22, 2021)

TheDoctorTash said:


> I wrote the uninstaller! Run it with powershell as administrator.
> This script run the original uninstaller then clean uwp apps, old folders, drivers, registry and services AAF. After running the original uninstaller, do not agree to reboot!
> 
> View attachment 201255


@TheDoctorTash Nice solution colleague. Allow me to pin it to the first post. I await reply via PM.


----------



## Briareos-H (May 22, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall
> 
> Delete Key > {F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBD}_is1


That got it! Everything is installed now, great work.


----------



## ddearce (May 22, 2021)

Hi,
First of all, thank you for this modded driver. Also, English is not my primary language so sorry for any misspelling or nonsense .

Before the 20h1 update I was able to use this driver and the one from DJ Urko without problems.
Yesterday I updated windows, and the driver stopped working.

The driver installs without any errors, but no sound is coming from the speakers, only when there is an error or a notification in windows works, then is all silence.

When I go to the sound options/properties and try to change the frequency (24 bits, 16 bits, etc) the dialog box just crash.
If I try to set up 5.1 speakers the system hangs for a second, and then an error message shows up telling me that the device is not compatible.

I tried:

Deleted everything and then install fresh.
Enabled developer mode
Enabled unsigning installs 

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 22, 2021)

ddearce said:


> Hi,
> First of all, thank you for this modded driver. Also, English is not my primary language so sorry for any misspelling or nonsense .
> 
> Before the 20h1 update I was able to use this driver and the one from DJ Urko without problems.
> ...


Make sure you have not installed the DTS Interactive decoder.


----------



## Ferather (May 22, 2021)

@MasterBeiShen, did you use the DriverStoreExplorer app to force remove drivers, I've said this many times, it breaks things, sometimes permanently.

In some cases, a full reset can fix the app and interfaces, but it wont fix what that app does to Windows: DTS_Full_Reset.7z


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 22, 2021)

MasterBeiShen said:


> @Alan Finotty DTS:X Ultra used to work on 9137... hasn't worked for me since 9147. It says "Please connect external speakers or headphones to use DTS audio controls". I have a license for DTS Sound Unbound and that works fine.
> 
> I noticed DTS:X Ultra actually says it will be automatically configured if I run my headphones as speakers directly to the motherboard. No idea if it's even working or not.


I found the problem and will be reposting the package. I'll let you know when it's ready.


----------



## Ferather (May 22, 2021)

Service? Before you update I'll send you some codes. Edit: Sent


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Service?


Missing registry data from the dtscnt64.dll control library.


----------



## Ferather (May 22, 2021)

Did you remove the registration from the .inf and use the older register version? For me it increased performance.
I forgot to mention, one of Dolby EP/ or FX/ codes does something strange to Ultra.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 22, 2021)

MasterBeiShen said:


> @Alan Finotty DTS:X Ultra used to work on 9137... hasn't worked for me since 9147. It says "Please connect external speakers or headphones to use DTS audio controls". I have a license for DTS Sound Unbound and that works fine.
> 
> I noticed DTS:X Ultra actually says it will be automatically configured if I run my headphones as speakers directly to the motherboard. No idea if it's even working or not.


Package reuploaded.


----------



## Ferather (May 22, 2021)

I'm sending the Dolby OEM driver, its totally different to what you have currently, and it can co-exist with other APO's. It supports, apparently all the Dolby apps.


----------



## MasterBeiShen (May 22, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Package reuploaded.


Works well now! Thanks very much @Alan Finotty !


----------



## Tingang-21 (May 23, 2021)

Thanks Alan, your driver package is finally working fine now.


----------



## Zonder (May 23, 2021)

Confirm. I moved it to the updated driver. On my wife's computer, in Unbound, there was a license-Everything works fine. Everything works fine on mine, too. @Alan Finotty  respect!!!
@Ferather , of course, also for corrections and help!


----------



## TheDoctorTash (May 23, 2021)

Hi all! I release pre-final version of AAFUninstaller, please check it 
You no longer need to run powershell as administrator. The script will do everything by itself. You just have to unzip the archive and run the AAFUninstaller.cmd file. If you are a regular user on the system, please accept the request from the UAC to grant administrator rights.


----------



## ddearce (May 24, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Make sure you have not installed the DTS Interactive decoder.


Hi, thank you for your answer.
I tried every combination so far with no luck.
I tried the Dolby Digital Encoder and still the problems persists.
Any info I could give you to help to troubleshoot the issue?


----------



## Flashgun (May 24, 2021)

Hi, i installed the newest driver, but i can't enable DTS.
It was working with AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.9003.1.
What i'm doing wrong? Do i need to modify something using Realtek Audio Device Tweak? Thanks.


----------



## pyuras (May 24, 2021)

Flashgun said:


> View attachment 201446
> Hi, i installed the newest driver, but i can't enable DTS.
> It was working with AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.9003.1.
> What i'm doing wrong? Do i need to modify something using Realtek Audio Device Tweak? Thanks.



I have the same problema for a few updates now. Do you have ALC892 too?


----------



## Flashgun (May 24, 2021)

pyuras said:


> I have the same problema for a few updates now. Do you have ALC892 too?


ALC1220.


----------



## Ferather (May 24, 2021)

@TheDoctorTash, hope you keep up with Alan, nice.


----------



## Flashgun (May 25, 2021)

pyuras said:


> I have the same problema for a few updates now. Do you have ALC892 too?



I couldn´t use DTS, but Dolby Digital worked. I used this configuration:


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 25, 2021)

Flashgun said:


> I couldn´t use DTS, but Dolby Digital worked. I used this configuration:
> 
> View attachment 201517


This is the hardware ID of my PC's audio chip. Use the configuration: PCI VID and Verb VID: 1849; SID: 1151 to obtain DTS Interactive.


----------



## Flashgun (May 25, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> This is the hardware ID of my PC's audio chip. Use the configuration: PCI VID and Verb VID: 1849; SID: 1151 to obtain DTS Interactive.


Thanks, i'll try later.


----------



## Ferather (May 25, 2021)

Interesting, might have to remember that, personally I don't have that issue. @Alan Finotty, still using patched?



889 FTW.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> still using patched?


Yes. Patched RltkAPO64.dll

*Realtek Audio Console version 1.26.251.0 was released.*


----------



## GianniGi (May 25, 2021)

Hi guys, can someone kindly send me the link to download the realtek audio tweak tool? mediafire link on page 75 doesn't work :-(


----------



## ToniM_8 (May 25, 2021)

GianniGi said:


> Hi guys, can someone kindly send me the link to download the realtek audio tweak tool? mediafire link on page 75 doesn't work :-(


MEGA


----------



## GaZw (May 25, 2021)

I recently installed the driver and it works perfect @Alan Finotty  dts, dolby sound blaster etc. but i encountered a problem with the microphone sound. when I record myself I sound like a fast-talking squirrel and no i'm not a squirrel i'm just wearing the avatar pic of a jawa lol . I tried several things i stopped the services, dolby, sb , dts , restart the windows sound service and nothing work

well the only solution i found for this was to disable the microphone sound enhancements. i hope alan can fix it because in previous versions i didn't have this problem. i have a ALC887


----------



## Zonder (May 25, 2021)

I apologize the question on the microphone is removed - everything works fine. This is my mistake.
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Да, [USER = 170292] @Alan Finotty [/ USER], подтверждаю, проблема с микрофоном - все перепробовано: и перезапуск звука Windows, и сброс файла rtkhdaud по умолчанию и т. Д. - микрофон не работает! !! С веб-камеры у меня все работает - значит где то не так - как пишет человек выше ... Все остальное работает !!! Что делать без переустановки драйвера? Переустановка драйвера кстати не помогла ..



GianniGi said:


> Привет, ребята, может ли кто-нибудь прислать мне ссылку для загрузки инструмента настройки звука Realtek? Ссылка mediafire на странице 75 не работает :-(


After installing the Alan driver, the Realtek Audio Device setting appears by default. Well.


----------



## lightzout (May 26, 2021)

I hope I don't jinx myself but after over a year everything is working after after reboots. Thanks Alan, could not have survived lockdown with the joy of music. I just noticed Realtek released a massive update for those who have there nic/land adapters today. It includes my ethernet so it cant get any older than that which suggests its probably important.






						Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK
					






					www.realtek.com


----------



## Doctor (May 26, 2021)

Hi and I have been following this forum for a long time. Sorry for English but I'm helping myself with a translator. I wanted to congratulate Alan for the work done so far. But a little disappointment from the previous version to this last one released the audio quality is very bad, I don't understand why after reaching a high level with the previous one.


----------



## nlse (May 26, 2021)

Hi is there any guide to get the Realtek driver to update as it seems Driver return version = 9075  <<6.0.9075.1
and not the latest, uninstalled in the rapr

thank you

Good sound


----------



## Ferather (May 26, 2021)

@Doctor, try re-installing, sometimes Windows can be silly and not install correctly. I have had this a few times. I can also depend on how you are cleaning the system and then installing.
The Audio quality should be no different, and in-fact, for me (with my driver) the audio quality has improved due to some extra codes.

With DTS:X you will notice a quality difference between licensed (Ultra installed), and un-licensed (no Ultra).
For me un-licensed was still a significant improvement to just Realtek.


----------



## Robits (May 26, 2021)

Is there a way to stop updates? Every single time I install this realtek mod the Windows Store updates the app and I can't use DTS because is asking for a licence, Is Dolby Atmos for gaming the same as Dolby Atmos for headphones?


----------



## Ferather (May 26, 2021)

Dolby Atmos for gaming the same as Dolby Atmos for headphones? - No, Dolby decided to milk their brand by bringing out Atmos with flavours.


----------



## Robits (May 26, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Dolby Atmos for gaming the same as Dolby Atmos for headphones? - No, Dolby decided to milk their brand by bringing out Atmos with flavours.
> 
> View attachment 201694


Thank you so much dude!


----------



## Ferather (May 26, 2021)

For anyone using 5.1, you can get virtual sides, normally only with analogue, but with a trick in the driver, also SPDIF.
Set the output as 7.1, and disable the side speakers, this tells Windows to handle 8 channels as 6.



@Alan Finotty

\EP\0,%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_FullRangeSpeakers%,%REG_DWORD%,0x0000063f
\EP\0,%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_PhysicalSpeakers%,%REG_DWORD%,0x0000003f





Near enough, 37mbps PCM input.


----------



## Robits (May 26, 2021)

I reinstalled the drivers and for some reason DTS Sound Unbound is not being installed, I've tried using the AAFuninstaller tool and DriverStoreExplorer.


----------



## Ferather (May 26, 2021)

Did you fully uninstall the apps before you removed the driver? If you have 7-zip, right click it and open as 'Admin'.
Navigate to: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\ and delete any DTS apps you see there.



You can also try my 'DTS Full Reset'. Restart, then re-install.


----------



## Snk3 (May 27, 2021)

Guys, I have installed driver AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9137.1 and I can see DDL and DTS Interactive options avaliable, but both sounds only 3.1 on my home theater by optical cable, rear channels are not working, any way to set 5.1 correctly? My codec is ALC1220.


----------



## dhrto (May 27, 2021)

Snk3 said:


> Guys, I have installed driver AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9137.1 and I can see DDL and DTS Interactive options avaliable, but both sounds only 3.1 on my home theater by optical cable, rear channels are not working, any way to set 5.1 correctly? My codec is ALC1220.


Try untick 'enable audio enhancements' in Advanced tab of audio properties. 
See post a while back for details: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4441627


----------



## Snk3 (May 27, 2021)

dhrto said:


> Try untick 'enable audio enhancements' in Advanced tab of audio properties.
> See post a while back for details: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4441627



Thanks, but is still not working. And if I install AFF driver chosing DDL or DTS Interactive of separated options, none of them works, only the option DDL + DTS Interactive works for me, don't know why. I'm using only SB 360 and DTS Ultra, with realtek console.

I think the last time I got 5.1 working on my HT, was with my old sold SBZ, and now I regret for selling she.


----------



## dhrto (May 27, 2021)

Yes I'm also using the 'old' DDL + DTS interactive option, UAD driver (not legacy), with no other options at all (except ASIO). Try it with this 'minimal' configuration and see if it works. In my experience all those 'enhancers' just create more trouble.


----------



## Snk3 (May 27, 2021)

dhrto said:


> Yes I'm also using the 'old' DDL + DTS interactive option, UAD driver (not legacy), with no other options at all (except ASIO). Try it with this 'minimal' configuration and see if it works. In my experience all those 'enhancers' just create more trouble.



I got it, but SB Connect 360 makes way BIIIIG difference in headphone mode, can't get rid of it. Now I regret even more for selling my old SBZ


----------



## nlse (May 27, 2021)

nlse said:


> Hi is there any guide to get the Realtek driver to update as it seems Driver return version = 9075  <<6.0.9075.1
> and not the latest, uninstalled in the rapr
> 
> thank you
> ...



Does any one know how to uninstall or to get to a new if the otherone does not seem to get uninstalled with the rapr uninstaller


----------



## TheDoctorTash (May 27, 2021)

nlse said:


> Does any one know how to uninstall or to get to a new if the otherone does not seem to get uninstalled with the rapr uninstaller


Try it


----------



## Ferather (May 27, 2021)

Sounds like the force feature in the DriverExplorer app was used at some point. If you break Windows enough with that app, say bye bye and install a new Windows.
I don't know how many times I have said this now, I am so tempted to put it in my signature, except not all browsers show the signature.......

----

Here is something I do in general, I make a fresh install of Windows, with all partitions (recovery, boot, so on), I install all updates, essential apps I want, but no drivers.
I then use Paragon backup and recovery, to make a partition backup, as a single compressed file, on another drive-partition, it takes about 8 minutes.

Later I will install drivers, or anything else that COULD potentially go wrong, if all goes well I make another separate backup.
If in the future, something goes wrong, it takes me 6-8 mins to fully format then restore Windows.


----------



## Snk3 (May 27, 2021)

dhrto said:


> Try untick 'enable audio enhancements' in Advanced tab of audio properties.
> See post a while back for details: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4441627



I re-checked your suggestion and I see it works, but rear channels are too muffed, almost can't hear them. I tested both plugging in place of the front channels and no issues with they, good volume.


----------



## Ferather (May 27, 2021)

Now you wont get true surround and only cloned stereo. Disabling enhancers which by default should be on, and then plugging in for stereo then re-plugging for surround is not what I call a solution.

No offense.


----------



## Snk3 (May 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Now you wont get true surround and only cloned stereo. Disabling enhancers which by default should be on, and then plugging in for stereo then re-plugging for surround is not what I call a solution.
> 
> No offense.



I have done that just to eliminate the possibility of faulty speakers, can't place two speakers in a single channel.


----------



## Ferather (May 27, 2021)

It's a shame you cannot use Alan latest driver, although it still contains the broken patched APO, other than Dolby Digital Live, Alan has no reason to support it.
I used to have a Creative X-Fi, while I don't use Alans driver, I can confirm DTS APO4 will make your Creative sale a positive one.


----------



## Snk3 (May 27, 2021)

Any tips for how I can get 5.1 normally by SPDIF? I mean, rear channels sounds very low volume, and works (barely) only if I keep enhancements disabled. I'm using latest AAF driver, 6.0.9159.1.


----------



## dhrto (May 27, 2021)

That's strange and I'm sorry to hear that @Snk3. In my case the volume of the rear channels is normal with DTS Interactive via S/PDIF. Tested in several games. Currently running 6.0.9155.1.


----------



## Ferather (May 28, 2021)

Its possible to add DTS Interactive to an ordinary Realtek driver. Not sure why you have a rear channel issue, I am in the same boat as dhrto, all working, but different driver.
Out of curiosity, do you get proper rear with my DTS DCH driver? It uses dedicated DTS Interactive with APO, not patched Realtek APO.

Also note the patched APO, is obsolete, not supported, out-of-date, and issue prone 

----

Dolby Digital Live! - Lossy - 640kpbs.
DTS Interactive - Lossy - 1540kbps.

Fun fact, I can get FLAC (lossless) @ 1000-1500kbps

----

Also note, DTS encoding is backwardly compatible, unlike Dolby encoding with requires a new decoder, then new hardware.



DTS Interactive can also be upgraded to Interactive:X with APO4.


----------



## divyansh (May 31, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...





bernek2018 said:


> For me it installed with no problems and everything seem to be working except VoiceMorph from "SoundBlaster Connect 2". When I try to enable it I hear some weird sounds like a laggy recording (maybe it supposed to be this way so you can actually hear yourself but the playback speed of the audio is very slow ... not sure).
> 
> View attachment 113507
> 
> ...





Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I need some help with these drivers they install but doesn't work windows default driver takes over and if I reinstall my recommended drivers "6.0.8904.1"  the equalizer comes back and all the effects work and everything in the Realtek audio console and after restart it goes away is there any way to keep the eq I really need the eq.       this is the device (https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/8336?b=1) this link also has the driver which I am currently using  If i use any other driver from acer website thet work but only the  laptop microphone works not the headset mic If u could look into the eq thing that will be great help 
Thanks.


----------



## Zonder (May 31, 2021)

divyansh said:


> Hey, I need some help with these drivers they install but doesn't work windows default driver takes over and if I reinstall my recommended drivers "6.0.8904.1"  the equalizer comes back and all the effects work and everything in the Realtek audio console and after restart it goes away is there any way to keep the eq I really need the eq.       this is the device (https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/8336?b=1) this link also has the driver which I am currently using  If i use any other driver from acer website thet work but only the  laptop microphone works not the headset mic If u could look into the eq thing that will be great help
> Thanks.


Put what is in the screenshot, click save and restart


----------



## divyansh (Jun 1, 2021)

Zonder said:


> Put what is in the screenshot, click save and restart


If I install some other driver Headset mic doesn't show up  in any way



Zonder said:


> Put what is in the screenshot, click save and restart


nothing happened after this thanks for help though.


----------



## Zonder (Jun 1, 2021)

divyansh said:


> If I install some other driver Headset mic doesn't show up  in any way
> 
> 
> nothing happened after this thanks for help though.


This is how the equalizer appears-if it has disappeared in the HDA panel. I didn't say anything over the microphone.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 1, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9160.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## sekar (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi 
firstly thanks for this great mod and your effort. 

i have Asus B550M-K motherboard and it has Realtek ALC887/897 codec. my front lines not working so i want to retask my motherboards rear pink(mic) or blue(line-in) line to headphone but my drivers not supporting this. i tried some registry things but it didn't work. is your modded drivers can solve my problem? I would be very grateful if you could help. 

(sorry for my bad English   )


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 1, 2021)

sekar said:


> Hi
> firstly thanks for this great mod and your effort.
> 
> i have Asus B550M-K motherboard and it has Realtek ALC887/897 codec. my front lines not working so i want to retask my motherboards rear pink(mic) or blue(line-in) line to headphone but my drivers not supporting this. i tried some registry things but it didn't work. is your modded drivers can solve my problem? I would be very grateful if you could help.
> ...


Yes, but if it still doesn't work, I will provide the necessary support for such action.


----------



## sekar (Jun 1, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Yes, but if it still doesn't work, I will provide the necessary support for such action.


It's 1:28 AM here right now, so I'm going to sleep soon. when i wake up in the morning i will try my best to set up the mod and I will give you feedback on whether it works or not. Thanks for your help!


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks to your drivers Alan Finotty I am able to use DTS:UtraX and DTS:SoundUnbound at the same time! + I am using the latest version available from MS Store of DTS:SoundUnbound since I have got ASUS A15 laptop which already comes with it's own license so there is no need to stick with the old version of DTS:SoundUnbound that comes with Alan Finotty drivers and hence I enjoy the opportunity to get latest updates from MS Store  . 

Unfortunately on recent official Realtek audio drivers I realized that they have stopped supporting DTS:UltraX and it only works with DTS:SoundUnbound which is a bummer but with the help of Alan Finotty drivers... I am able to use both DTS:UtraX and DTS:SoundUnbound at the same time without any problems! so... a big THANK YOU!


----------



## Ferather (Jun 2, 2021)

Indeed, they stopped supporting it on SFX, but thankfully it can be enabled on MFX. And, you dont need SU to get Ultra spatials using the FX method.


----------



## sekar (Jun 2, 2021)

sekar said:


> Hi
> firstly thanks for this great mod and your effort.
> 
> i have Asus B550M-K motherboard and it has Realtek ALC887/897 codec. my front lines not working so i want to retask my motherboards rear pink(mic) or blue(line-in) line to headphone but my drivers not supporting this. i tried some registry things but it didn't work. is your modded drivers can solve my problem? I would be very grateful if you could help.
> ...


i tried this mod and i solved my problem but i don't understand how it works  Steps i did;
1- discconnected my pc from internet and removed all my sound drivers with DriverStoreExplorer
2- installed your mod AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9160.1.exe and reboot my pc.
3- a shortcut named "AAF Realtek ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool" appeared on the desktop. I opened the program but I couldn't understand how to use it, so I started playing around without knowing what it was. I changed the interface to "realtek generic" and i did change some driver policy thing. i ticked "AudioProc - 17SupportJackSensing" and "DrvCtrl - RetaskSingleDirection" and saved but I don't know how to observe the effects of these. reboot my pc.
4 - I didn't know what to do after that point because I couldn't find manager app to retask rear blue(line-in) line to headphone so i intalled Realtek Audio Driver. 
5 - Audio Manager opened with the classic UI just as I wanted, but it still did not allow me to retask rear line as a headphone.
6 - I decided to make registry edits again and noticed that unlike before, my edits were not resetting(i think its because of your mod). so I retask the rear line input as a headphone by editing the registry.
7 - now i have achieved what i want and i can use my headphones together with my speaker but now my microphone seems to be broken. I probably caused this problem because of my insufficient knowledge of your mod. There are so many posts here and I didn't have time to read them all. maybe in the future I can fully understand how to use this mod. Thank you very much for your help and for this beautiful work. @Alan Finotty

(English is not my native, i hope i explained it well.)


----------



## 3kgapple (Jun 2, 2021)

actually it seems that it hasnt support sonic radar 3 plz look at that image
can you turn on the scout radar in the menu of scout 2.0 in sound blaster connect


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2021)

3kgapple said:


> actually it seems that it hasnt support sonic radar 3 plz look at that image
> can you turn on the scout radar in the menu of scout 2.0 in sound blaster connect
> View attachment 202547View attachment 202548


Support contained in the driver is only for the UWP (Universal) version of Sonic Radar 3, available at *this link.*


----------



## fiftydinar (Jun 2, 2021)

My suggestion for the next changes is to add gray checkmark for apps that are known to collide with each other (Dolby Atmos v1 & Dolby Atmos v2 together for example) so that way some bug reports are avoided & there is less confusion on which app combination user should choose. Also the last time I installed this mod with multiple apps, It didn't worked as expected. I also remember that latency increased ttremendously. After that experience I use this mod with Default APO option only... I would use it with Realtek ASIO too, but it didn't worked last time I tried with FL Studio.


----------



## Floriani (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi Alan, hope u r doing well, first of all, congrats for the amazing job bro, lovin the experience.. But even with no bugs or errors related on the install and assembling process, i've noticed that my CPU (either core frequency, temps and fan speed) are sooo much more intense than before the software was installed/running, even if I uninstall I can notice the difference right way. Is there something I can do to change that? I didn't found any process that acuse on the system for doing that extra usage, is just doing it by some reason, heard about that before? Thanks man, I really hope u can help me to continue using your software.


----------



## 3kgapple (Jun 3, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Support contained in the driver is only for the UWP (Universal) version of Sonic Radar 3, available at *this link.*


Thanks but I meet another problem 
the Realtek Audio Console UWP cant use  because it shows that cant connect to the RPC service 
and this UWP app is installed from your package


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 3, 2021)

Floriani said:


> Hi Alan, hope u r doing well, first of all, congrats for the amazing job bro, lovin the experience.. But even with no bugs or errors related on the install and assembling process, i've noticed that my CPU (either core frequency, temps and fan speed) are sooo much more intense than before the software was installed/running, even if I uninstall I can notice the difference right way. Is there something I can do to change that? I didn't found any process that acuse on the system for doing that extra usage, is just doing it by some reason, heard about that before? Thanks man, I really hope u can help me to continue using your software.


It really depends on OEM. There are many motherboards on the market with a wide range of Realtek audio chips, and they are all different, speaking of operating policies. Therefore, although the package offers several options for installation and use, they may not work well on some systems. My recommendation is the fewer enhancements installed, the better.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 3, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> My recommendation is the fewer enhancements installed, the better.



Indeed, I also emailed DTS with a bunch of things I found, and how I addressed them. If they listen, and normally they do (even if it takes a few emails), expect good changes soon.


----------



## 3kgapple (Jun 3, 2021)

the Realtek Audio Console UWP cant use because it shows that cant connect to the RPC service
and this UWP app is installed from your package



Alan Finotty said:


> *帮手服务*“服





Alan Finotty said:


> 检查“ *AAF DCH Optimus Helper Service* ”服务是否在本地系统帐户上运行。要检查，请键入*Windows + R*，键入“ *services.msc* ”，搜索提到的服务，单击“*登录”*选项卡，查看是否选中了“*本地系统帐户*”选项。
> 
> 
> 检查“ *AAF DCH Optimus Helper Service* ”服务是否在本地系统帐户上运行。要检查，请键入*Windows + R*，键入“ *services.msc* ”，搜索提到的服务，单击“*登录”*选项卡，查看是否选中了“*本地系统帐户*”选项。


cant find  *AAF DCH Optimus Helper Service*  has it been canceled


----------



## Ferather (Jun 3, 2021)

DTS Preset [Ferather]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




I also added a reg tweak that adds de-pop to Realtek. Install: Reg first, then double click install.

Restart the computer.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 4, 2021)

time to update your modded dch drivers again, Alan F.
there's this 6.0.9172.1 Realtek audio driver that recently came out from Lenovo.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 4, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9172.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm passing this update, Realtek release driver edits to often, I am only interested in the DTS updates, no changes currently.


----------



## 3kgapple (Jun 4, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9172.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


realtek UWP console cant connect to the RPC service


----------



## 3kgapple (Jun 4, 2021)

suddenly RPC service can be connected
but after I recorded then i review it ,it sounds faster than i speak


----------



## Ferather (Jun 4, 2021)

@3kgapple, have you used the DriverExplorer app and then used force delete? If you have, you probably need to format your drive and re-install Windows.
I hate that app, far too many times I see broken installs due to its removal method, I even tried it myself and broke Windows with it.


----------



## iLucky (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi, i have Gigabyte B560 Aorus Pro AX with Realtek USB Audio - ALC4080 codec.
Is it possible to enable sound enhancements on it?


----------



## GaZw (Jun 4, 2021)

I still have the same problem with the microphone, the only solution as I said before is to disable the mic enhancements


----------



## Floriani (Jun 4, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> It really depends on OEM. There are many motherboards on the market with a wide range of Realtek audio chips, and they are all different, speaking of operating policies. Therefore, although the package offers several options for installation and use, they may not work well on some systems. My recommendation is the fewer enhancements installed, the better.


Show, entendi. E realmente foi o que eu fiz na segunda vez que instalei o mod, não utilizei dele ao todo, e mesmo assim meu processador fica operando à 45% 50% e as temperaturas acompanham, eu to rodando um setup com Aorus B450 e um i5-9400F, na placa to usando audio 2.1 com saída traseira pra subwoofer dedicado e um monitor de áudio da Edifier, mas achei estranho esse comportamento, pois não acontece caso os drivers e os mods estejam instalados, realmente uma pena, to curtindo os ganhos e a clareza de áudio que tinha conseguido. Valeu pela resposta! Abraços.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 5, 2021)

I will wait to release the next version of the Realtek kernel driver. As of the next AAF Mod update, the package will be open source, that is, it will be visible to everyone through a compressed file manager, such as WinRAR, 7Zip and so on.


----------



## SiZhao (Jun 6, 2021)

Hello Alan Finotti, thank you very much for your contribution! After installing all the enhancements, my Realtek ALC269 sometimes has a sound delay. I know that it is not recommended to install all the enhancements, but I don't know how to choose the enhancement plug-in that suits me. Which enhancements do you recommend I should install? (Sorry! English is not my native language, there may be errors in the statements, I'm sorry!)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 6, 2021)

SiZhao said:


> Hello Alan Finotti, thank you very much for your contribution! After installing all the enhancements, my Realtek ALC269 sometimes has a sound delay. I know that it is not recommended to install all the enhancements, but I don't know how to choose the enhancement plug-in that suits me. Which enhancements do you recommend I should install? (Sorry! English is not my native language, there may be errors in the statements, I'm sorry!)


For me, Sound BlasterX 360° or 720° is already very good and doesn't cause latency. Here I use Sound BlasterX 720° + Dolby Atmos for Gaming and I don't even notice latency.


----------



## SiZhao (Jun 6, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> For me, Sound BlasterX 360° or 720° is already very good and doesn't cause latency. Here I use Sound BlasterX 720° + Dolby Atmos for Gaming and I don't even notice latency.


Thank you for your reply, you recommend the plug-in I will try to install, in addition I rarely play games, I most of the time is using wired headphones or wireless headphones in the video, I need to install dts enhancement plug-in?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 6, 2021)

SiZhao said:


> I need to install dts enhancement plug-in?


I don't recommend DTS:X Ultra because, at least in my case, it causes a lot of latency.


----------



## SiZhao (Jun 7, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> I don't recommend DTS:X Ultra because, at least in my case, it causes a lot of latency.


Thank you for your advice. Thank you very much.


----------



## GaZw (Jun 7, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> I don't recommend DTS:X Ultra because, at least in my case, it causes a lot of latency.


that happens to me, but it has always happened with DTS in my case, my configuration at this moment is SB 720 and BOOM 3D i am amazed at what this application does in terms of surround sound


----------



## TheDoctorTash (Jun 7, 2021)

TheDoctorTash said:


> Hi all! I release pre-final version of AAFUninstaller, please check it
> You no longer need to run powershell as administrator. The script will do everything by itself. You just have to unzip the archive and run the AAFUninstaller.cmd file. If you are a regular user on the system, please accept the request from the UAC to grant administrator rights.


*AAF Uninstaller updated to version 1.3!* 

Support old versions of AAF DCH Optimus Sound installers.
Redesigned script, contains more than 1000 lines of code!
Almost completely cleans up the installed AAF DCH Optimus Sound, except for dangerous recordings.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey Alan, does your driver always use the latest Realtek version?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 8, 2021)

Emily said:


> Hey Alan, does your driver always use the latest Realtek version?


YES


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jun 8, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> YES


Epic, that's why I'm using it


----------



## TheusKhan (Jun 9, 2021)

Hey Alan, you're doing a fantastic job on keeping the drivers updated and always improving it!
Thanks for the mod but unfortunately I can't appreciate your work on my computer... What I mean is: DTS and/or Dolby Atmos for Gaming seems to not be working (These two are the tweaks I was trying to accomplish). My guess It's because I'm running a Windows 10 Insider build (more specific details below).

More info:
- Reinstalled the driver several times choosing different tweaks (installations with many tweaks and others with minimal)
- I've been using AAFUninstaller before every installation.
- Realtek Audio Console (UWP) home page doesn't show anything, no configurations.


Spoiler: Realtek Console Screenshot










- There's nothing related to DTS or Dolby on Device Proprieties>Advanced>Default Format.


Spoiler: Device Proprieties Screenshot










- Tried to use the configuration: PCI VID and Verb VID: 1849; SID: 1151 on AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool.
- DTS:X Ultra always requesting to connect a headphone (same with DTS Headphone:X v1).


Spoiler: DTS Headphone:X Screenshot










- Dolby Atmos for Gaming is opening and looks like it's working, but when I change anything I can't hear the difference, it's the same result as without Dolby Atmos.

System specs:
- Windows 10 Home - Insider Build (Dev Channel, build 21390)
- MOBO: ASRock B450M Pro4-F (Realtek ALC892)
- CPU: Ryzen 5 3400G

_Valeu, parceiro!_


----------



## TheDoctorTash (Jun 9, 2021)

TheDoctorTash said:


> *AAF Uninstaller updated to version 1.3!*


*AAF Uninstaller updated to version 1.3.1 *

Support latest AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9172.1
Minor improvements




TheusKhan said:


> What I mean is: DTS and/or Dolby Atmos for Gaming seems to not be working (These two are the tweaks I was trying to accomplish).


@TheusKhan, did you enable developer mode before installing the soundmod?





Also try cleaning the system through AAFUninstaller 1.3.1 (link above) before installing the soundmod.


----------



## TheusKhan (Jun 10, 2021)

TheDoctorTash said:


> *AAF Uninstaller updated to version 1.3.1 *
> 
> Support latest AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9172.1
> Minor improvements
> ...



Yes, i did it.


----------



## lightzout (Jun 10, 2021)

Hey Alan, I was not sure what to do with my time now my sounds rocks and rolls so sweetly. No crashes, no hangs. It is stable. I can reboot and open/close creative 720 or not use it at all. Then I remembered I have an old PC I could fix up. Its core 2 duo but its only collecting dust when it could be sold or donated. There are major shortages. I dont know if it will run Win10 even I believe it was 7 but has no hdd. Can I install win7 in a new ssd w/o a hdd?


UPDATED: I am so excited now that i know it has Realtek (I never thought I would ever say that before your sweet suite)

8 Channels ALC889A Audio controller


----------



## -WWW- (Jun 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok, copy the current policy *, then delete policy, using the red X left side of the flashing text, reboot, then do the video below, I'm exporting to my Policy Installer.
> After the reboot and the get OEM policy, I suggest: DrvCtrl-20 -- 3-Vista24BitRecord (24bit, HD microphone).
> 
> * Location: Windows\System32\drivers\RTKHDAUD.dat
> ...


Hi Ferather-  I have installed AAF driver but it does not make any sound effect at all. I have read your replied and I try to follow your suggestion to update RTKAUD.DAT policy. Question-  where i can download the Policy installer ?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

Sorry to hear that, I am not sure the policy editor will fix your issue, as I was responding to a different issue.








						Policy Installer
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




It comes with the policy I am using [ALC 889], I suggest making your own as each chip is different.


----------



## mcswizzle (Jun 10, 2021)

Using Windows 10 21H1's newest update broke my existing install. I'll need to find out what release I was on previously, however it had 5 channel support for my motherboard - ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming AMD Ryzen 2 AM4 DDR4 DP HDMI M.2 ATX Motherboard. After the OS updated I had to reinstall the basic Windows Realtek drivers to get sound back. I uninstalled the base driver, uninstalled all other bits as instructed with  *DriverStoreExplorer*, rebooted, then installed the latest AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9172.1 (Signed) release. Unfortunately 6.0.9172.1 does not have multi-channel support for formats that my receiver supports anymore. I have a Pioneer HTS-GS1 Surround Sound System, using SPDIF optical out.

I'd love to get 5.1 support working, as the AAF drivers are the only ones I've found that typically don't cause headache with getting this set up right for my HTPC.

Thanks for all the great releases and support!

Edit: Based on my downloaded installers, it looks like AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9079.1 was the last one that was functional for me. Sorry MS went and screwed it all up with this update


----------



## Ferather (Jun 11, 2021)

Odd, the DTS DCH 6.0.9172.1 is working on 21H1.


----------



## das1996 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello.  I have motherboard asus x570-e with realtek S1220A audio.

I'd like to use the optical and analog outputs at the same time. Optical goes to full range speakers.  Analog goes to subwoofer.  I can accomplish this with voicemeeter, but would prefer to do so without third party applications.  Possible with driver?


----------



## mcswizzle (Jun 11, 2021)

For what it's worth, I used the AAFUninstaller (great tool!) and then installed 6.0.9159.1 as TheDoctorTash recommended, however I still only have 2-channel support. The installer didn't seem to let me specifically install Dolby Digital/DTS - the standalone check boxes simply wouldn't check for me. I'll be fine with just 2-channel for now, but I believe that 6.0.9159.1 was the first release I found that caused issues with this for me. 6.0.9079.1 was the last functional release that gave me 5.1, as I'd had to roll back to that previously, hence my issue of the new Windows release causing issues. 

Thanks all for the support and replies - I'll be glad to test what I can as I'm able.


----------



## TheDoctorTash (Jun 12, 2021)

mcswizzle said:


> For what it's worth, I used the AAFUninstaller (great tool!) and then installed 6.0.9159.1 as TheDoctorTash recommended, however I still only have 2-channel support. The installer didn't seem to let me specifically install Dolby Digital/DTS - the standalone check boxes simply wouldn't check for me. I'll be fine with just 2-channel for now, but I believe that 6.0.9159.1 was the first release I found that caused issues with this for me. 6.0.9079.1 was the last functional release that gave me 5.1, as I'd had to roll back to that previously, hence my issue of the new Windows release causing issues.
> 
> Thanks all for the support and replies - I'll be glad to test what I can as I'm able.


Thanks for your feedback! At the very beginning, when i switched to DTS DCH Optimus Sound, i also faced the problem of 2-channel audio in browsers. What i did: opened the Spaker Out settings and set "Surround sound to 7.1", then clicked "Next" and unchecked the "Audio pair" checkbox, after that i launched the Realtek HD manager (select Realtek HD Audio Manager to install, when installing the DTS DCH Optimus Sound) and set it to sound effects menu item "Living room". I have appeared 5.1 channel in all applications, try the same.
P.S.: I use a 6.0.9172.1 driver in my (ALC-892) 10EC 0892 sound card.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 12, 2021)

*Dear,*
*I come to thank everyone for the donations received and for supporting the project. I would like to express my immense and deep gratitude to those who praise, but also to those who have problems or complain, not being ignorant, because through these messages there is a need to improve even more, perfecting the modified driver. I always try to serve everyone and treat them with due respect. To you, my thanks coming from Brazil. *


----------



## GaZw (Jun 12, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> *Dear,*
> *I come to thank everyone for the donations received and for supporting the project. I would like to express my immense and deep gratitude to those who praise, but also to those who have problems or complain, not being ignorant, because through these messages there is a need to improve even more, perfecting the modified driver. I always try to serve everyone and treat them with due respect. To you, my thanks coming from Brazil. *


I hope you are not saying goodbye my friend there are still many things on the way


----------



## Ferather (Jun 12, 2021)

He is not fully able to express him self in English. Here is my interpretation:

Thanks for all donations, and support. I would like to express deeply how thankful I am (Alan) to those who give positive feedback, and also to those who report issues, because it helps me (Alan), improve the driver.


----------



## das1996 (Jun 12, 2021)

das1996 said:


> Hello.  I have motherboard asus x570-e with realtek S1220A audio.
> 
> I'd like to use the optical and analog outputs at the same time. Optical goes to full range speakers.  Analog goes to subwoofer.  I can accomplish this with voicemeeter, but would prefer to do so without third party applications.  Possible with driver?


Anyone?


----------



## TheDoctorTash (Jun 13, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> *Dear,*
> *I come to thank everyone for the donations received and for supporting the project. I would like to express my immense and deep gratitude to those who praise, but also to those who have problems or complain, not being ignorant, because through these messages there is a need to improve even more, perfecting the modified driver. I always try to serve everyone and treat them with due respect. To you, my thanks coming from Brazil. *


I really like your Optimus Sound Mod project! If possible, could you also add to the project the SRS Audio Sandbox sound mod that i have been using for many years. It would be great to use it in your project too


----------



## teaykhuad (Jun 13, 2021)

dolby gaming dont have Spatial sound


----------



## Ferather (Jun 13, 2021)

Separate apps, I was going to work on a Dolby universal unlocker, have not bothered. I gave Alan the source, but I don't think he has done it yet.


----------



## lockheed7 (Jun 13, 2021)

*Okay I am really helpless and frustrated.*

First of all thanks @Alan Finotty for the work you put into this project.
Although I really would like to ask you to make this much more clearer, like archiving the wrong versions.
Some versions are not working (at least for me) at all.

I was using the 6.0.8960.1 for quite a while then I decided to update it because Nahimic for example just completely gone (but still had to remove it manually to use UserBenhcmark) same with SoundBlaster.
Today I am trying to make this work since 2 hours and 20 reboots without success.
I tried 6.0.9172.1 (latest) first, then 6.09137.1, then 6.0.9159.1 and all doesn't work for several reasons:
- There is no Audio manager or Console doesn't start, or if does there is no 5.1 option - useless
- Couldn't install both Dolby even seperately - useless
- DTS Sound Unbound shows option to Buy or Trial, clicking doesn't get anything, other DTS:X Ultra version needed headphone connected - useless
- Sound Blaster 720° doesn't work even after using the KGAConfig.exe with option 2 - useless
- Sonic Studio 3 says "The current system is not supported, or the audio driver has not been properly installed." - useless

Between trials I used @TheDoctorTash uninstaller and @lostindark DirverStoreExplorer, also CCleaner registry cleanup to delete everything I can.
_One side effect is that my audio devices are unknown in device manager (any advice how to fix this?)_




I have a GIGABYTE B450M Aorus Elite motherboard with latest BIOS, OS is Windows 10 Pro 21H1 latest version.
The board has SPDIF pins so I have bought an expansion card and has an optical cable plugged into my Sony BDV-E2100 5.1.
I also have all Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable x64 2005-2008-2010-2012-2013-2015-2019 installed.
I am in developer mode and tried doing all of this without internet as well.

*What am I doing wrong?
Please help!*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 13, 2021)

GaZw said:


> I hope you are not saying goodbye my friend there are still many things on the way


No, on the contrary.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 13, 2021)

"DTS Sound Unbound shows option to Buy or Trial, clicking doesn't get anything." Disable store auto-updates, uninstall app, to remove residuals open 7-Zip as admin.
Navigate to: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\ and delete any DTS folders. I suggest a PC restart, then install the provided Sound Unbound.



The rest, I can't say, as I am using a different driver.


----------



## lockheed7 (Jun 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> "DTS Sound Unbound shows option to Buy or Trial, clicking doesn't get anything." Disable store auto-updates, uninstall app, to remove residuals open 7-Zip as admin.
> Navigate to: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\ and delete any DTS folders. I suggest a PC restart, then install the provided Sound Unbound.
> 
> View attachment 203717View attachment 203718
> ...



Well I did manage to cleanup C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\ (wasn't easy) but still no succes.
Microsoft Store auto-updates are disabled.

I don't know what is the problem.
I will try the version I was using before.



lockheed7 said:


> Well I did manage to cleanup C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\ (wasn't easy) but still no succes.
> Microsoft Store auto-updates are disabled.
> 
> I don't know what is the problem.
> I will try the version I was using before.


Nothing works, device manager is still broken, I guess that shell uninstaller screwed my computer....


----------



## Zonder (Jun 13, 2021)

lockheed7 said:


> Well I did manage to cleanup C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\ (wasn't easy) but still no succes.
> Microsoft Store auto-updates are disabled.
> 
> I don't know what is the problem.
> ...


The same thing happened to me...After using TheDoctorTash AAF Uninstaller version 1.3, everything is the same as what you write. Only the recovery from the checkpoint was saved. Restore the state of the computer from the checkpoint before using TheDoctorTash - AAFUninstaller  @TheDoctorTash - did you do your own shit yourself? "I almost killed the computer because of you." Dolby gaming-everything works perfectly in multichannel. Put away your bullshit app - don't embarrass yourself and don't mislead people


----------



## lockheed7 (Jun 14, 2021)

Zonder said:


> The same thing happened to me...After using TheDoctorTash AAF Uninstaller version 1.3, everything is the same as what you write. Only the recovery from the checkpoint was saved. Restore the state of the computer from the checkpoint before using TheDoctorTash - AAFUninstaller  @TheDoctorTash - did you do your own shit yourself? "I almost killed the computer because of you." Dolby gaming-everything works perfectly in multichannel. Put away your bullshit app - don't embarrass yourself and don't mislead people


Glad I am not the only one.
I tried checkpoint recovery, but it didn't work either... (got an error)

After that I tried sfc scan, other windows restore stuff and so on.
I managed to get a working AAF mod finally with Dolby and DTS however it outputs 3 channel in default but works fine with 5.1 movies. Also Sony can upmix 2 channels with Dolby Pro Logic 2 so no problem so far.

My device manager is still broken, I will need to reinstall Windows probably.
I wasted my half day and screwed my PC, I will NEVER use other ppls shell script again.
Use it at your own risk and ALWAYS make a restore checkpoint!


----------



## fiftydinar (Jun 14, 2021)

There was nothing wrong with the normal AAF Uninstaller. It works as it's intended. Why fix something that's is not broken?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 14, 2021)

Should be: run the uninstaller, then run pnputil as admin from command prompt to remove any extensions or remaining drivers (see here), I then run CCleaner reg cleaner 3 times.
In 'device manager' in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio Controller', I have two and its the first one, restart, install, enable.

For pnptuil I do: pnputil -e, then pnputil -d oemX.inf, where X is the number you see on the screen.


----------



## Robits (Jun 14, 2021)

I recommend using DDU to clean uninstall all the audio drivers.


----------



## TheDoctorTash (Jun 14, 2021)

lockheed7 said:


> _One side effect is that my audio devices are unknown in device manager (any advice how to fix this?)_
> View attachment 203716


Hope you haven't used the beta version 1.3.2 of the AAFUninstaller in my signature? Please don't use the beta yet. Since in 6.0.9172.1 i also found similar bugs at first, so i had to roll back the system to the previous state. Alan's new driver contains completely different structures in the file repository, i'm at a loss why this was done, i think Realtek overdid it . In general, i am also looking for solutions to the problem.



Robits said:


> I recommend using DDU to clean uninstall all the audio drivers.


What? Do not mislead people with DDU - Display Driver Uninstaller. It is not suitable for audio devices.


----------



## GaZw (Jun 14, 2021)

TheDoctorTash said:


> What? Do not mislead people with DDU - Display Driver Uninstaller. It is not suitable for audio devices.


Speak for yourself, it worked for me many times


----------



## lockheed7 (Jun 14, 2021)

TheDoctorTash said:


> Hope you haven't used the beta version 1.3.2 of the AAFUninstaller in my signature? Please don't use the beta yet. Since in 6.0.9172.1 i also found similar bugs at first, so i had to roll back the system to the previous state. Alan's new driver contains completely different structures in the file repository, i'm at a loss why this was done, i think Realtek overdid it . In general, i am also looking for solutions to the problem.
> 
> 
> What? Do not mislead people with DDU - Display Driver Uninstaller. It is not suitable for audio devices.


I am afraid I did, I have to check later. 
I am not mad at you or anything, this was a good lesson for me as well. 
But damn it took so long to find a working mod again.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 15, 2021)

*NEW REALTEK AUDIO CONSOLE RELEASE: VERSION UPDATED TO 1.27.252.0*
*DOWNLOAD HERE*


----------



## Ferather (Jun 15, 2021)

I choose not to use third party apps to uninstall drivers, I instead use Windows as much as possible, it might be a little more annoying to use pnputil, but its built into Windows.
Any third party apps should be fully tested to make sure they comply with the methods Windows uses to uninstall drivers (including any sub commands).

The only third party apps I use during cleanup is CCleaner, to remove registry entries, and Device Remover, after a restart, to clean old interfaces.


----------



## teaykhuad (Jun 15, 2021)

dont know how delete it all


----------



## Ferather (Jun 15, 2021)

I am working someone now in the same boat as above. I am only posting this because of the problem caused.
First run "sfc /scannow" as admin from command prompt. No issues in this case, so registry.

Restore Windows 10 Registry from Backup using Command Prompt – TheITBros
How to restore Registry from its secret backup on Windows 10 • Pureinfotech


----------



## leveltrauma (Jun 15, 2021)

@Ferather @teaykhuad - try Drive Store Explorer, also second good Tool to find anything related to services and drivers is "Autoruns" from Sysinternals.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 15, 2021)

Using the force feature with the app can break Windows  I have used Device remover for years without issues, I only use it on busted systems. I just use Windows myself.


----------



## leveltrauma (Jun 15, 2021)

After testing all the stuff you and others have offered It finally ends in "format c:\"- something messed up the connection between apos and driver + store apps. - But it's okay it's the way of Try and Error.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 15, 2021)

That sucks, however 21H1 is very nice for me.


----------



## TheDoctorTash (Jun 16, 2021)

Zonder said:


> The same thing happened to me...After using TheDoctorTash AAF Uninstaller version 1.3, everything is the same as what you write. Only the recovery from the checkpoint was saved....





lockheed7 said:


> I am afraid I did, I have to check later.
> I am not mad at you or anything, this was a good lesson for me as well.
> But damn it took so long to find a working mod again.


Please sorry for this bug, Zonder, lockheed7 and all, who using the AAFUninstaller version 1.3 and newest, i didn't want this.  In a future version, i will rebuild the AAFUninstaller to remove the AAF DCH Optimus Sound painlessly. I unloaded all information about the mod from the registry, now i will collect it from inf files in the sound mod assembly. This is a lot of work.
*Please do not download version 1.3 or newest in the attachment and on GitHub*.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 16, 2021)

@TheDoctorTash, Well I did warn you that you will need to keep up with Alan, and it may not be fun. Still I am 100% sure you didn't mean it.


----------



## jdime6 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey
I'm having some troubles with my audio. I've installed AAF and the Realtek console shows that I have the correct devices available and the correct jacks are highlighted. My problem is that Windows doesn't detect anything and reports that I have no 'audio output devices installed'.


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 17, 2021)

On my mobo - In a HDA mode - AAF Driver works well! On my notebook - In a HDA mode - AAF drivers works well! In a SST mode - in a my mobo all works well. In a notebook - in a SST mode - AAF drivers works well. DTS X - not work in a SST mode. Waves Audio Pro not work in a HDA mode. Only work in a SST mode. Fix it please - in next release


----------



## Snk3 (Jun 18, 2021)

I finally managed to install DTS Interactive APO (not the patched), now my HT is working as it should do. I installed only realtek legacy with DTS decoder APO, Creative SB 360° and ASIO.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 18, 2021)

6.0.9175.1 came out this morning, no DTS changes so I am not bothering at this time.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 19, 2021)

I will release version 9175 of the mod driver tomorrow.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 19, 2021)

Fair enough, not sure what APO its for, or if its an internal fix. I am just sticking to the DTS updates as the Realtek it comes with should contain necessary changes-updates.
Also, the retail Sound Unbound is quite a bit better than the older self licensing one, for me the audio quality has improved with no changes.


----------



## Robits (Jun 19, 2021)

This driver will be perfect if it had Dolby for Headphones with the Dolby Access app.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 19, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9175.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
OPEN SOURCE CODE

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## dragoonxx (Jun 20, 2021)

Alright- wondering if i'm:
A) just blind and can't find it
B) it doesnt work
C) there's no better solution...

the only way i've been able to get these drivers to output to both speakers and headphones (devices plugged into the back of the computer and front panel) at the same time is to have internal stereo mixing point to the driver, and then output to another source- but that seems like a real awkward workaround solution. am i missing some setting somewhere that was in regular realtek drivers to have one output not be disabled by the other?
realtek ALC1220 and ALC892/ALC897 (two different systems)


----------



## dhrto (Jun 20, 2021)

Robits said:


> This driver will be perfect if it had Dolby for Headphones with the Dolby Access app.


The headphone function of the Dolby Access app can be obtained via the Microsoft Store. Same for DTS Unbound


----------



## SiZhao (Jun 20, 2021)

Can Dolby access app be enhanced like DTS: x? Because it has a trial period


----------



## dhrto (Jun 20, 2021)

Yes you can buy license from MS Store for Dolby Access to remove trial. It doesn't matter which motherboard you have and you can take your license to your next computer also (and it also uses the same license for the Xbox, should you have an Xbox and want to use Dolby Atmos for Headphones there).


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 20, 2021)

Alan Hello. Make Driver Pack for notebook on Intel proccesors work too with SST and Waves Pro Audio please.Thanks



Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9175.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> OPEN SOURCE CODE
> ...


Fix please your driver pack for DTS and Waves Pro Audio and other audio enchacers. Thanks for Your Work Alan


----------



## mcswizzle (Jun 21, 2021)

mcswizzle said:


> Using Windows 10 21H1's newest update broke my existing install. I'll need to find out what release I was on previously, however it had 5 channel support for my motherboard - ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming AMD Ryzen 2 AM4 DDR4 DP HDMI M.2 ATX Motherboard. After the OS updated I had to reinstall the basic Windows Realtek drivers to get sound back. I uninstalled the base driver, uninstalled all other bits as instructed with  *DriverStoreExplorer*, rebooted, then installed the latest AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9172.1 (Signed) release. Unfortunately 6.0.9172.1 does not have multi-channel support for formats that my receiver supports anymore. I have a Pioneer HTS-GS1 Surround Sound System, using SPDIF optical out.
> 
> I'd love to get 5.1 support working, as the AAF drivers are the only ones I've found that typically don't cause headache with getting this set up right for my HTPC.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to note that I'm still having this issue with the latest drivers released yesterday, AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9175.1 (Signed), both with the Legacy and Universal drivers.

I can't seem to get anything other than 2-channel functioning properly in applications, whereas I know S/PDIF does support 5.1 as it was working before the latest Windows 21H1 update. I am not able to find the settings that TheDoctorTash recommends, but also this is not a problem with just browsers, but the audio device usage throughout the OS.

Oddly though, when I go to the "Supported Formats" tab of "Additional Device Properties" in Windows (Win key -> "Sound Settings" -> Device Properties -> "Additional Device Properties" on the right -> Supported Formats tab) and click Dolby Digital and then Test, I get sound in all 5.1 channels, starting with the subwoofer and moving from Front Left speaker all the way around to Rear Surround Left speaker, each speaker only making sounds for its specific channel test. This tells me the system and the driver currently should support 5.1 functionally, but in terms of what the OS being told out output by applications, it is adhering to the the 2-channel, 16 bit option selected under the Advanced tab, shown in the screenshot.

Any assistance on what I'm possibly installing or not installing that would allow me to get that 5.1 option would be great. My home theater setup is sad without its 5.1 configuration.

Edit: I finally went back to a download from January, AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9079.1. This release had the colorful AAF splash while the installer was loading. This release, using the Legacy drivers with the both DDL and DTS drivers, works perfectly. See the second screenshot for proof. 

Thanks for any and all help in investigating this!


----------



## Snk3 (Jun 21, 2021)

mcswizzle said:


> Just wanted to note that I'm still having this issue with the latest drivers released yesterday, AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9175.1 (Signed), both with the Legacy and Universal drivers.
> 
> I can't seem to get anything other than 2-channel functioning properly in applications, whereas I know S/PDIF does support 5.1 as it was working before the latest Windows 21H1 update. I am not able to find the settings that TheDoctorTash recommends, but also this is not a problem with just browsers, but the audio device usage throughout the OS.
> 
> ...



I'm using AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9159.1 and it's working fine with DTS Interactive 5.1 over SPDIF with all chosen enhancements, this latest update 21H1 haven't changed my settings. I have installed only Realtek Legacy + DTS Interactive APO + SB Connect 360 + ASIO, I already own license for Dolby Access and DTS Sound Unbound.



 



I have to thank Alan Finotty for this beautiful work, this package makes my codec (AX370 Gaming 3 with ALC 1220) deliver all what it is capable, amazing, my sources sounds really powerful. If not Sound Blaster Z or above, for sure I don't need any other sound card, this driver have make they all obsolete.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 21, 2021)

If Alan has done it right, that's either Interactive:X, or Interactive:A (Atmos). Good to see he's finally dropped the buggy patched apo (no point having both).
I sent him that version a while ago, not sure why his inf file (when I checked a while ago), calls it a decoder, its an encoder 

Alan can review my latest driver for the recent edit and changes I have made to it.
It accepts 192khz, 32bit (float), 6 channels of analogue audio.

----

To keep the encoder active, always on (instead of on when audio is played):


----------



## Snk3 (Jun 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If Alan has done it right, that's either Interactive:X, or Interactive:A (Atmos). Good to see he's finally dropped the buggy patched apo (no point having both).
> I sent him that version a while ago, not sure why his inf file (when I checked a while ago), calls it a decoder, its an encoder
> 
> Alan can review my latest driver for the recent edit and changes I have made to it.
> ...



Not sure about the patched APO, I've checked and found rtkhdaud.dat in system32/drivers. Anyway, I'm getting 5.1 as you can see in my screenshot, but sometimes when I choose S/PDIF out for the first time and not playing any sound, it shows only 2 channels, I still can see DTS Interactive on in settings and when I start playing audio, channels become in 6 as it should be.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 21, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9175.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> OPEN SOURCE CODE
> ...



why do you keep mentioning version 1.5.4.0 of the Nahimic app when you release new DCH drivers, Alan?
*Microsoft has stopped offering the 1.5.4.0 version from the MS store a few months ago and is NOT available anymore. the only versions* of the Nahimic app offered from MS store are now at least *1.6.5.0* - *no less*

try to change this description to say "1.6.5.0" or "1.6.5.0 or higher" when you release new DCH drivers


----------



## Ferather (Jun 21, 2021)

@Snk3, It's down to the way the windows audio service starts the device, as you mentioned as soon as audio is played it updates.
Setting up 'Stereo Mix' muted and playing to your SPDIF output, as mentioned, will update it on startup.









						Interactive - Stereo Mix
					

Watch "Interactive - Stereo Mix" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## GaZw (Jun 21, 2021)

I have a doubt:  when i install  dobly for gaming I feel that I have more bass even when I turn it off, this is because a different driver is installed or is the same for dolby speaker ?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 21, 2021)

It varies with the driver, I find it annoying myself. I'm told 6.0.9137.1 produces the best audio, I'm temped to use it myself along with the updates as a hybrid of both.


----------



## GaZw (Jun 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> It varies with the driver, I find it annoying myself. I'm told 6.0.9137.1 produces the best audio, I'm temped to use it myself along with the updates as a hybrid of both.


With one of those versions i had no problems with the mic so i guess i should try them as well. I have a headset that the sound is too crystal that's why I try to have too many basses
after testing I came to the conclusion i think the dobly gaming driver does the magic no matter if the app is turned off


----------



## Snk3 (Jun 21, 2021)

The only issue I am having for now is with the Smart Amp, sometimes even being on and at level 3, it sounds like level 1 (not sure if it happens after I change input) or deactivated, then I have to switch level and switch back do level 3 to get higher volume, any tip to fix it or keep always on 3? Thanks.





I have another question, how can I get ASIO working in foobar2000? It's set there but musics does not play.


----------



## teaykhuad (Jun 22, 2021)

@Ferather have question dolby gaming dont have dolby access?


----------



## skbak (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm getting a severe performance hit after installing and setting up (to the best of my abilities, at least) the latest release.

The sound blaster connect is unable to detect a device as well.


----------



## MathePro (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey, there's any way to make dolby atmos work on 5.1 Ch?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 23, 2021)

@teaykhuad, I have not started with the OEM universal Dolby APO, I gave Alan the info but I am not sure what he's done with it.
Alan's version is a fair amount different in programming than the OEM universal one, which uses different FX.

Support for it most certainly can be added (if not already present), however a self licensing app is not likely.

----

@MathePro, yes with some modifications, I was able in some part unlock Atmos for Home Theatre on SPDIF for example.

----

@skbak, that's one for Alan, as this is not my driver package, I can assure you if things are up-to-date with DTS, its not DTS.


----------



## throbbingmember (Jun 23, 2021)

so ive never been able to get dts connect working
the options are there but it still doesnt play dialog in the center channel
im using a gigabyte aorus master x570
im using analog inputs 7.1 
would much rather have Pro Logic II but cant find it alan finotty's drivers


----------



## Ferather (Jun 24, 2021)

That's the patched Realtek APO, it shows the controls but does nothing with them. To be honest APO4 with multichannel and E-APO stereo upmixer, connect is redundant.
DTS Connect is a two part system, DTS Interactive (5.1 analogue to 5.1 digital DTS transcoder), and DTS Neo PC (stereo expander for stereo).

Unfortunately more often than not, Neo PC will make noise in expanding the stereo, this common for expand.

----


----------



## MathePro (Jun 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @teaykhuad, I have not started with the OEM universal Dolby APO, I gave Alan the info but I am not sure what he's done with it.
> Alan's version is a fair amount different in programming than the OEM universal one, which uses different FX.
> 
> Support for it most certainly can be added (if not already present), however a self licensing app is not likely.
> ...


Amazing man, thats what i need, "able in some part unlock Atmos for Home Theatre on SPDIF". How can i do it? i have the Dolby Atmos for headphones paid version( i buy it years ago).


----------



## Ferather (Jun 24, 2021)

Alan can probably do it with just the FX system, else you need to trick Windows into thinking the analogue portion is HDMI, which is much harder to make work properly.
I still have not worked on the Dolby APO yet, I minorly scratched it with Alans files. I'm trying to push SPDIF with Windows and DTS-Dolby, its 125mpbs.


----------



## dhrto (Jun 24, 2021)

'Atmos for Home Theatre on SPDIF' sounds neat, but wouldn't it be only useful if the receiving device (receiver or sound system) is able to decode Atmos when it's presented through SPDIF? Since this is not the 'expected' route for the receiving device, normally it's presented via HDMI, they might not support it at all.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 24, 2021)

Anything that can run on headphones or speakers can run on HDMI and SPDIF, the 3.5mm pins etc, which are analogue can only transport analogue (no digital).
Both HDMI-DP and SPDIF have two operating modes, analogue (same as speakers), and digital, digital uses exclusive mode and direct data.

In terms of aggregate sample rate, it should be down to the receiver, which decodes the digital to analogue.

----

Digital steam carrying audio + other -> Receiver must understand and process all the audio and data.
Pre-processed audio with all effects -> Audio out with spatial, so on.


----------



## dhrto (Jun 24, 2021)

Yes and I'm referring to the 'it should be down to the receiver, which decodes the digital to analogue' part. A receiver won't be expecting Dolby Atmos (or DTS:X for that matter) over SPDIF, so there's a chance it won't support it via that input, while technically it can decode it just fine. But then again, we won't know unless we try .


----------



## Ferather (Jun 24, 2021)

True, but also false at the same time, I have a high spec HDMI Extractor (HDMI 2.0b), gifted by a friend, which does all formats, and supports 192khz 32 bit.
My older AMD GPU is an R7 370 (can be flashed to R9 370), with only HDMI 1.4a, it supports DTS-HD MA, max bitrate 24.5 Mbps.

Here is the strange part, as mentioned the extractor does TrueHD, and TrueHD max bitrate is 18 Mbps.



Both formats go up to 24-bit/192 kHz per channel.

----

HDMI 1.4 Feature Comparison Chart | C2G (cablestogo.com)
1277913766_AVR_1611.pdf (mislimited.co.uk)


HDR UHD HDMI audio converter / HDMI audio extractor

HDMI 2.0b, HDCP 2.2

- Supports sampling rates up to 192 kHz, 32 bit, 3D-capable
- Supports integrated audio EDID switch LPCM2, 5.1 / 7.1 or bitstream
- HDMI audio formats: PCM2, 5.1 / 7.1CH, Dolby 5.1, DTS 5.1, Dolby-TrueHD, DTS-HD, DTS-X, Dolby Atmos
- Digital audio output (Toslink): PCM2, Dolby 2 / 5.1, DTS 2 / 5.1

- Frequency bandwidth: 18Gbps
- Input: 1x HDMI socket
- Output: 1x analog (stereo), 1x Toslink output (digital) 1x HDMI socket
- Dimensions: Length (depth): 73.5mm, Width: 60.7mm, Height: 17mm
- Operating voltage: 5 V

====

I did a bitrate test on my ALC 889 SPDIF, Toslink, still not sure what's its max is (bitrate and aggregate sample rate), but it will send 8 channels, 192khz, 32 bit (~51mpbs), I cant test further than 8 channels.

I made my own DTS-HD MA 5.1, 192khz 24bit, with a 5.1 core, 96khz 24bit. Bitrate: 18.4mbps | 12.2mbps. My Z906 will only playback the core and dump the rest.
Ignore the 2 channel 16 readout, it always shows that with DTS tracks for some reason. I intentionally disabled interactive.

As expected, Potplayer entered DTS-HD passthrough, my Z906 played back all channels correctly.


----------



## dhrto (Jun 24, 2021)

So do you use the SPDIF on the mainboard or the HDMI audio extractor to output to your Z906? If it is the latter, I then don't understand what Realtek has to do with it? Or does the Realtek APO also work on other audio outputs, in this case HDMI?

The specs of the HDMI audio extractor lists that it strips 'fancier' formats like Atmos or DTS:X to its core of 5.1 channel.
'Digital audio output (Toslink): PCM2, Dolby 2 / 5.1, DTS 2 / 5.1'

As I understand it, both Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA are lossless formats, so a higher bitrate is not necessarily 'better'. But due to difference in compression algorithm, the resulting bitrate can of course differ.

---EDIT---
Ah I now see in the pictures / attachments of your post. You use both the Z906 and a Denon 1611 receiver?
If you output 8 channel LPCM via SPDIF, does the receiver understand this? Or does it have to be encoded into DTS (or Dolby) for it to work?


----------



## Snk3 (Jun 25, 2021)

Snk3 said:


> The only issue I am having for now is with the Smart Amp, sometimes even being on and at level 3, it sounds like level 1 (not sure if it happens after I change input) or deactivated, then I have to switch level and switch back do level 3 to get higher volume, any tip to fix it or keep always on 3? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 204909
> 
> I have another question, how can I get ASIO working in foobar2000? It's set there but musics does not play.



Anyone? At least if I can fix smart amp thing, it's really annoying.


----------



## MathePro (Jun 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Alan can probably do it with just the FX system, else you need to trick Windows into thinking the analogue portion is HDMI, which is much harder to make work properly.
> I still have not worked on the Dolby APO yet, I minorly scratched it with Alans files. I'm trying to push SPDIF with Windows and DTS-Dolby, its 125mpbs.
> 
> View attachment 205236View attachment 205237



Amazing, i think Dolby doesnt do that cause they dont want to spend any mney u know, its not proft for then. i mean, u can do "virtual surround dolby atmos on any headphones", but not on a normal 5.1ch system??? how thats make sense? imagine that, they call it a "object audio" so it doesnt matter how many channels u have cause its all on a virtual plane and the decoder says how much sound each speaker gnna get, on a old system of surround sound each channl had its own track. so, its way easy to do that on pc and just send to a discret 5.1/7.1 ch system, but they dont wanna that. If u see now, u have to pay a good amount to have atmos, so why im gonna buy a expensive system if i can steel using my old one?


----------



## Hearick (Jun 25, 2021)

MathePro said:


> Amazing, i think Dolby doesnt do that cause they dont want to spend any mney u know, its not proft for then. i mean, u can do "virtual surround dolby atmos on any headphones", but not on a normal 5.1ch system??? how thats make sense? imagine that, they call it a "object audio" so it doesnt matter how many channels u have cause its all on a virtual plane and the decoder says how much sound each speaker gnna get, on a old system of surround sound each channl had its own track. so, its way easy to do that on pc and just send to a discret 5.1/7.1 ch system, but they dont wanna that. If u see now, u have to pay a good amount to have atmos, so why im gonna buy a expensive system if i can steel using my old one?


There's a difference from the space between your ears with a headphone (where it sticked to the head) and a audio system (where it's farthest), and so, it's not the same emulating or creating virtual surround on a headphone that on a audio system.


----------



## dhrto (Jun 25, 2021)

In my opinion Atmos or DTS:X --> 5.1 (or 7.1) discrete channels is more like a 'downmix' thing, not so much an emulation thing. The decoder will have to decide how much 'sound' each discrete channel gets based on the virtual position of the sound object in Atmos/DTS:X.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 25, 2021)

Atmos and DTS:X expand on channels, for example height speakers, unseen with 7.1 audio, in fact it has to be compressed, no common analogue system supports more than 8 channel processing.
In a lot of ways, spatial is like throwing your voice, where for example the front is played as normal, but side and rear audio is thrown from stereo speakers (or headphones).

Object data is much the same, and imo essentially layers on top of spatial, where the object is thrown from stereo speakers, or multichannel.
On stereo, you need to emulate virtual speakers, with multichannel, it should only emulate height or extra channels.

With 5.1 (6 channel), you can tell it to process the extra 2 channels in 8 channel audio as virtual side, between the front and rear.



The registry part is setup by the driver (DTS DCH).

What Is DTS Virtual:X? (crutchfield.com)


----------



## David V. (Jun 26, 2021)

DTS Sound Unbound does not work, any solution?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 26, 2021)

Odd, looks like the right version, disable store updates (Store app, settings), then uninstall Sound Unbound. Right click 7-zip and run as admin, locate: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\
Delete the DTS Sound Unbound Folder (hold shift and delete), then restart your computer, then install the provided Sound Unbound (with license).


----------



## David V. (Jun 26, 2021)

I did the process and it still doesn't work

the strange thing is that when I installed the driver for the first time everything worked normally and when yesterday I turned on the pc dts it no longer worked.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 26, 2021)

Check APO4 is running, else I am not sure, I used that app for a good few months no issues, before purchasing my own license.


----------



## drnick88101 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hello. I was wondering what the differences were between Creative 360, 720, and Cinema 5? I tried using all of them but couldnt really notice a big difference. Is one of them better than the others in your opinion? Also basically the same question but with Dolby Atmos Speaker System vs Dolby Atmos for Gaming. Again I didnt really notice a big difference. Thanks for this package, btw. I love it!


----------



## Ferather (Jun 27, 2021)

If Alan merges his files with the OEM data, he should be able to unlock all the Dolby apps, however self licensing might be harder. I have not tried it myself.


----------



## GaZw (Jun 27, 2021)

drnick88101 said:


> Hello. I was wondering what the differences were between Creative 360, 720, and Cinema 5? I tried using all of them but couldnt really notice a big difference. Is one of them better than the others in your opinion? Also basically the same question but with Dolby Atmos Speaker System vs Dolby Atmos for Gaming. Again I didnt really notice a big difference. Thanks for this package, btw. I love it!


The sound blaster tools are basically the same as far as functions in different orderly ways, in my case i use sound blaster 720 which allows me to activate 7.1.
The differences are that Dolby Atmos Speaker System has a clearer, more crystalline sound and Dolby Atmos for Gaming has more bass, for me this one is more useful because I have headphones with a very clear sound and I like the bass. the dolby tools are not perfect, and I have noticed that sometimes in dynamic adjustment they lower some sounds that should not be lowered. at the moment I am testing boom3d this setting is quite interesting because it highlights the background sounds without losing the fidelity of the different channels



Ferather said:


> If Alan merges his files with the OEM data, he should be able to unlock all the Dolby apps, however self licensing might be harder. I have not tried it myself.


It would be great to have something new for dolby


----------



## Ferather (Jun 27, 2021)

Boom3D - Is one of my suggested ones to try, Its in my top 3. It mostly replaces the Realtek panel and adds more features.
Boom 3D Desktop Review: Surround Yourself with Better Audio on Windows & Mac - Make Tech Easier

Also note, if you want more quality, stop using conductive circuit.

----

To put that into perspective, in a short way, if I tuned my analogue TV badly, I get static from space, which is very old.
Why, because metal conducts, this is how antenna work, Wifi, even faulty lights can effect quality.

----

I used to have SPDIF headphones (Tritton 720+), but I don't like headphones, as after about 1 hour my ears hurt. Here are the specs you need to know about SPDIF.




As you can see, multichannel 48khz 24bit, is more than doable down SPDIF, regardless you guys are interested in stereo PCM.
If you do your research you should be able to find better than 720+, with DTS and maybe HDMI.

----

Another option, is to turn your GPU, into almost a full soundcard, using an HDMI Extractor (example unit).
In my case, I also added DTS:X (APO4), and Interactive (Interactive:X), my GPU is only HDMI 1.4a.

----

Exclusive mode test, bitstreaming turned off (else WASAPI is weird).


----------



## dhrto (Jun 27, 2021)

I think I'm going to try it multichannel PCM over SPDIF too, when I can get my hands on a proper HDMI audio extractor, like this one:





						HDMI 2.0 Audio Extractor 4K 60Hz PS5 1080P 120Hz 4:4:4 HDCP 2.2 18 Gbit/s D-olby Vision HDR DE-Embed SPDIF Optical 5.1CH 3.5mm Stereo L/R Audio Breakout Digital Audio EDID Management, Scaler 4k 1080P : Amazon.de: Elektronik & Foto
					

HDMI 2.0 Audio Extractor 4K 60Hz PS5 1080P 120Hz 4:4:4 HDCP 2.2 18 Gbit/s D-olby Vision HDR DE-Embed SPDIF Optical 5.1CH 3.5mm Stereo L/R Audio Breakout Digital Audio EDID Management, Scaler 4k 1080P : Amazon.de: Elektronik & Foto



					www.amazon.de
				




I wonder if my old Yamaha receiver will support multichannel PCM over SPDIF. It would be wonderful to be able to output 5.1 or 7.1 uncompressed to the receiver from my PC, instead of going through DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live (this however still beats analog out in my use case). If this works with the HDMI audio extractor, then I actually would have no need for the modded Realtek driver anymore.


----------



## t0aster (Jun 28, 2021)

I have an asus crosshair dark hero and I need to be able to enable 5.1 surround to them for them to work properly.  With the newest version when I try to enable it say the device doesn't support it.  What options are needed when I run the installer on a fresh win 10 install for the 5.1 option to work again?  I had it working before but when I did a new install It didn't work.  I selected Dolby decoder and left the other options alone.
Also I have purchased DTS HeadphoneX and Dolby atmos for headphones.  Should I use these alongside this setup or not?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 28, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9180.1

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Jun 28, 2021)

No DTS updates at this time, is the quality any better or are Realtek wasting my time again?

----



dhrto said:


> I think I'm going to try it multichannel PCM over SPDIF too, when I can get my hands on a proper HDMI audio extractor, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm moving into that route, I still will be making the DTS DCH driver, because I still need microphone and audio in. Multichannel PCM is not very supported on SPDIF, you should check your hardware first.
I did my tests setting Potplayer to WASAPI exclusive, no bitstreaming, and setting it to output PCM with my selected settings, my Z906 has only a 2 channel processor for SPDIF.

Oddly for audio SPDIF is vastly superior to most other connections, given the 125mbps. However support for it is limited, highly irregular.

----

Note, with digital compressed audio, up to the receiver, its just bitrate, once the receiver has got the data, it uncompresses it, then aggregate sample rate and other caps apply.

====

AMD R7 370 (Extractor), Z906 (Toslink):

- 192khz, 8 channels, 32 bit: Not processed (49152 kbps)
- 192khz, 6 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (36864 kbps)
- 96Khz, 8 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (24567 kbps)
- 96khz, 6 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (18432 kbps)
- 48Khz, 8 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (12288 kbps)
- 48khz, 6 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (9216 kbps)

- 192khz, 8 channels, 24 bit: Noisey, then disconnect (36864 kbps)
- 192khz, 6 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (27648 kbps)
- 96Khz, 8 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (18432 kbps)
- 96khz, 6 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (13824 kbps)
- 48Khz, 8 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (9216 kbps)
- 48khz, 6 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (6912 kbps)


Realtek ALC 889, Z906 (Toslink):

- 192khz, 8 channels, 32 bit: Not processed (49152 kbps)
- 192khz, 6 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (36864 kbps)
- 96Khz, 8 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (24567 kbps)
- 96khz, 6 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (18432 kbps)
- 48Khz, 8 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (12288 kbps)
- 48khz, 6 channels, 32 bit: Processed, clean (9216 kbps)

- 192khz, 8 channels, 24 bit: Noisey, then disconnect (36864 kbps)
- 192khz, 6 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (27648 kbps)
- 96Khz, 8 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (18432 kbps)
- 96khz, 6 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (13824 kbps)
- 48Khz, 8 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (9216 kbps)
- 48khz, 6 channels, 24 bit: Processed, clean (6912 kbps)


It seems like the Z906 downmixes to stereo (2 channel DAC).
In 3D mode (expand), the rear is almost identical.

Edit: If I could re-circuit my Z906 and route PCM to its analogue portion (3x 3.5mm, 6 channel), I would get multichannel PCM over SPDIF......


----------



## dhrto (Jun 28, 2021)

Yeah that's what I thought too, multichannel PCM (more than 2 channels) over SPDIF is not a regular format, so chances are it won't be supported at all by my older Yamaha receiver (which has no HDMI inputs). However I'm willing to spend up to €20-30 on an HDMI audio extractor to test it out, just to see what happens. This is purely a thing for me for games ('live' audio) aside from DDL or DTS interactive. With media I can just bitstream the pre-encoded stream over SPDIF and call it a day (receiver does the decoding and up/down mixing to the physical 5.1 speaker setup).

On my living room setup I have the PC hooked up via HDMI directly to a newer Yamaha receiver --> 7.1 LPCM channels from games no problemo!


----------



## teaykhuad (Jun 30, 2021)

delete driver *DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark) not work is say "cant delete some driver" i try to check force delete but not work*


----------



## Ferather (Jun 30, 2021)

I keep telling people that app can break things, I hope you have a partition backup......... Edit: You can try disabling "High Definition Audio" in "System Devices" in "Device Manager".
Restart your PC, then try to remove the drivers using pnputil (command prompt as admin), see this document on how to use Micosoft pnputil (examples).





pnputil -e  and pnputil -d oemX.inf


----------



## TechPowerOn (Jun 30, 2021)

Would someone be able to explain the difference between the features and which features are best to install? For example, I am unable to find the difference between Realtek Default APO and Realtek Patched APO with DDL DTS.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 1, 2021)

New version out, still no DTS updates, good luck.


----------



## poppy101 (Jul 2, 2021)

TechPowerOn said:


> Would someone be able to explain the difference between the features and which features are best to install? For example, I am unable to find the difference between Realtek Default APO and Realtek Patched APO with DDL DTS.


Yeah, I would like to know too. I just want to get Dolby Atmos for Headphones or DTS Headphone:X  working on my Realtek S1200. I tried installing this but didn't know what options to select and it didn't work


----------



## dhrto (Jul 2, 2021)

If you only want Dolby Atmos for Headphones or DTS Headphone:X you can just acquire them from the Microsoft Store (Dolby Access app or DTS Unbound app). No need for the modded drivers. They will work just fine with the default Realtek driver (or other types of sound cards). I have Dolby Atmos for Headphones running with my USB Sound Blaster when I game with headphones on.


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

Hello everyone i am *new here*, i *use obs* to tell what is *actually working *with your audio, and what the effects *actually do something instead of degrading your audio quality*. I have *real 7.1 surround sound*, (*Forced 32bit 192khz-384khz*) (*My motherboard only supports 24bit 192khz*) and* no virtualization*. Ive* tested tons of realtek drivers*, and *effects and none of them actually work lmao*. The only effects that i recall *actually work and is my current setup follows below*. I am also running all of them together, its complicated but it is worth it. Also* dm me* *if you want the files *or the *actual steps i created* for them to all work together. *100% No Bullshit, or unnecessary steps*. . I* figured this out on my own*. Also the *new soundblasters are actually worse compared to the old ones*. Everyone *mainly buys a sound card for the software right?* *The surround sound on there is virtualization*.* Virtualization meaning running out of 2 channels all the audio instead of each one seperate*.* All the other things like for example which i tested (Nahmic, the new soundblaster connect and software, dolby atmos for gaming, hesuvi, dolby digital plus/hometheater, thx truestudio pro, viper4windows, and some other mentionable ones) are fake surround, *and are* basically ruining your audio.* *YOU ARE BETTER OF*F, using a *non modified driver* with *no sound effects*, (*except bass enhancement, and speaker fill*). KEEP THIS AS A NOTE *audio driver creators*, *use obs to check what you are going to add before you send it to the public. *Thank you!! (I use analog, but if you also install the drivers if you dm me, the effects will be on your spdif but a little different.












*
*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 3, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9191.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## EddyM (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi,

I previously had a Razer Blade Stealth late 2019 model, which came with some form of Dolby Atmos, and it was amazing. The app for it was just called "Dolby Atmos", and it worked with both the built-in laptop speakers (to great effect) and with headphones plugged into the 3.5mm jack. I know it somehow used "Intel Smart Sound Technology" to enable it, as the driver for that had to be installed before anything Dolby Atmos even showed up at all to install drivers for, and it apparently used some sort of tuning data specific to the model of laptop.

Unfortunately I had to return it under warranty, and ended up getting a late 2020 model as a replacement. As far as I know, the actual audio hardware/speakers etc haven't changed since the previous models, but it turns out it no longer has Dolby Atmos as they've replaced it with "THX Spatial Audio" instead... which seems to be absolutely useless. I really badly want the old Dolby Atmos back, if there's any way it might be possible. I don't really know how these sort of drivers work at all. I kind of suspected it might be a driver/firmware thing rather than having actual different hardware, but... I had an external SSD which I'd done a clean install of Windows 10 onto on the 2019 model (for testing purposes before returning it) and I had Dolby Atmos working on there after installing all the drivers etc. However, on booting the late 2020 model from that drive, the audio wasn't working properly at all and the Dolby Atmos app just said it couldn't find/connect to the Dolby driver or something like that. Then Windows automatically installed all the audio devices etc as THX Spatial Audio instead.

Is there likely to be any way of getting the Dolby Atmos drivers/app etc from the older models working with it? Or would this modded driver already do it? (I see it mentions "Dolby Atmos Speaker System" and "Dolby Atmos for Gaming", but what I had wasn't called either of those and doesn't look quite like any of the screenshots, and I don't know whether the Razer-specific tuning data would need to be loaded somehow as well)

Thanks in advance for any guidance on this 

Edit: I just looked through the screenshots in the first post again, and it actually did look exactly like the last one there - which just says "Dolby Atmos". But I remember in the About dialog it had extra line at the bottom with a version number for the tuning data. I have a drive image from the 2019 model if it would help, but the drivers (which made it work from a clean install) are also available *here*


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

@IrishCrispy, nice information, I will be testing this on a few devices.

So re-reading your post, I see 2x stereo expand, which adds channels as expanded, which is not true surround. I can see then Creative sees 7.1, most likely due to Dolby pro logic expand.
This is the same thing as DTS Connect, which is Neo PC (stereo expand to 5.1), and DTS Interactive (5.1 analogue to 5.1 digital) on SPDIF.

I am not sure what you are trying to achieve, I would just set my analogue to 5.1-7.1 and use E-APO to upmix.


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @IrishCrispy, nice information, I will be testing this on a few devices.
> 
> So re-reading your post, I see 2x stereo expand, which adds channels as expanded, which is not true surround. I can see then Creative sees 7.1, most likely due to Dolby pro logic expand.
> This is the same thing as DTS Connect, which is Neo PC (stereo expand to 5.1), and DTS Interactive (5.1 analogue to 5.1 digital) on SPDIF.
> ...


At the moment I have stereo headset. I will be getting a razer tiamat headset, that is true 7.1 and has separate analogue jack's for each channel. My motherboard is a (msi a320 m-a pro max) and i have alc892, but it doesn't have spdif even though alc892 supports it. This is my setup until now, it will change, and I'll be re-testing all of the audio effects and applications again. These are what I found that do upmix, and don't use both of the 2 channels and create virtualization. Instead they upmix and each channel has separate audio. Thats why I use obs, because I tried certain audio enhancers that were label as virtualization, and when I test left and right it shows the channels not being played separately, when I click left channel it play audio out of left, and a bit out of right. Then taking what virtualization is when the channels are tested, I tried other effects to see what they do, and if they play seperately. Basically I'm finding audio effects that don't use virtualization.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

I also get confused at times with expanders, personally I have tested all of them with DTS Interactive (on ALC 889), Microsoft, Realtek, Dolby, DTS, other brands.
The only stereo expand I like is the hardware one built into my Z906, it makes no noise on expanding, most others do, which I don't like at all.

E-APO can be totally built or customized by you, essentially you can make your own matrix. I prefer the 'channel clone' method*.
E-APO uses a low latency method, its suggested by audiophiles, and used as base for custom enhancers.



I also know various legacy methods don't support WASPI.

* I am also using DTS:X APO4, which enhances channels, with direction and surround even with cloned stereo on 5.1-7.1.

Also note with E-APO, you can set it to detect 6 channels, for example YouTube will then clone properly to 5.1-7.1.

----

On Creative you can directly test 'expand' vs clone 'stereo surround'.


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I also get confused at times with expanders, personally I have tested all of them with DTS Interactive (on ALC 889), Microsoft, Realtek, Dolby, DTS, other brands.
> The only stereo expand I like is the hardware one built into my Z906, it makes no noise on expanding, most others do, which I don't like at all.
> 
> E-APO can be totally built or customized by you, essentially you can make your own matrix. I prefer the 'channel clone' method*.
> ...


Sorry I'm bad at explaining things. I have e-apo but I haven't tested the upmix yet. I will be trying it on a virtual audio cable i haven't used. Is there anything else I would need to use? Like a .txt file or a something I can use on e-apo so I can set it up to look like yours, I only used e-apo for hesuvi and I didn't like hesuvi.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

I didnt like hesuvi, and nor did my ALC 889, could break your speakers if setup badly. Can I ask what the virtual cable is doing, is this for passthrough to stereo headphones?
Clone uses no virtualization, it simply clones 2 channels to 6-8 channels, or less if setup that way, identical to Creatives 'Stereo Surround' option.

Normally, I just setup E-APO on the primary audio device (no virtual cable), then set the device as 5.1 or 7.1.
As far as I know, multichannel is automatically converted to spatial stereo if set to stereo.

For example, If I play 5.1 audio over headphones (stereo), I hear centre and some rear, this should be happening without any enhancers.


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I didnt like hesuvi, and nor did my ALC 889, could break your speakers if setup badly. Can I ask what the virtual cable is doing, is this for passthrough to stereo headphones?
> Clone uses no virtualization, it simply clones 2 channels to 6-8 channels, or less if setup that way, identical to Creatives 'Stereo Surround' option.
> 
> Normally, I just setup E-APO on the primary audio device (no virtual cable), then set the device as 5.1 or 7.1.
> ...


Yes its for passthrough to my stereo headphones. I will try it and let you know what i think about it.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

I sold my X-fi but still have an older Creative Xtreme PCI card lying around. You might not need E-APO at all if the stereo surround option is available via the panel.


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I sold my X-fi but still have an older Creative Xtreme PCI card lying around. You might not need E-APO at all if the stereo surround option is available via the panel.


Oh, and your right. The copy channels isn't virtualization if you "set it up properly". So this is good to use. Like you said, i might not need to use it.
So i recommend this one.

It also reminds me of audacity channel mixing when you export audio.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

Enjoy!


----------



## dissidius (Jul 4, 2021)

Anyone knows how to fix Windows File Explorer Icon? After installing this mod on Windows 11  Insider Preview, it seems Realtek Audio Console Icon takes over Fils Explorer . If i skip Realtek Audio Console during installationit gets taken over by the next Package Mod like Dolby or Sonic or Dts. This happens ONLY on Task Manager though.... The Audio Mods all work but i simply hate this superficial bug ￼


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

Hey everyone i got a new audio enhancer. Razer Surround pro. It uses your current audio endpoint and turns it into real time 7.1, no matter what.
The only config you can choose is 7.1 There are no extra cables or anything needed. You can also use it on stereo headsets.
It is real 7.1 because i checked with obs. Major audio difference, the sound was behind me and everywhere.
Came out a long time ago, and you cannot get it anymore. You are also able to use fx configurator and add sound effects on it.
Since its seperate. OVERKILL? The bass enhancer also actually works. Stereo enhancer, increases the soundstage. No virtualization at all.










Here is link I made: "https://we.tl/t-GCQSYp9pZG"
Do everything fast and correctly otherwise you would have to uninstall and try again.
Give thumbs up if it worked for you. 
@ me if you need help


----------



## Ferather (Jul 4, 2021)

Not tried that one, I do know Razor bought THX, you should try the new one:

THX Spatial Audio - Surround Sound Application (razer.com)


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Jul 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Not tried that one, I do know Razor bought THX, you should try the new one:
> 
> THX Spatial Audio - Surround Sound Application (razer.com)


How does this compare to the spatial mode of DTS:X Ultra? Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Not tried that one, I do know Razor bought THX, you should try the new one:
> 
> THX Spatial Audio - Surround Sound Application (razer.com)


Yeah, but all its is, thx certification. Which razer bought. There's nothing special about it. The bass enhancer on surround pro doesn't increase volume of bass, it makes it deeper and more dynamic, it is better to feel the bass than hear it. Stereo enhancement option is the same as the spatial audio on thx, except this one is better. It's just a business scam for certification.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 4, 2021)

Good to know. @MasterBeiShen, no idea sorry. I use multichannel speakers, and have no real use for stereo spatial.


----------



## Snk3 (Jul 5, 2021)

@Ferather If you can, I want your help with smart headphone amp, I know it sets level one, two or three according to headphone impedance level, but there is any way to keep it frozen for example, in level 3? I can set manually but it always come back to level 1.


----------



## EddyM (Jul 5, 2021)

MasterBeiShen said:


> How does this compare to the spatial mode of DTS:X Ultra? Anyone have any opinions?



I don't know how it compares to that, but compared to Dolby Atmos, I'd say it's rubbish (on my laptop at least - that's why I want to get rid of it). Dolby Atmos on the 2019 model was amazing, turning on the "Dynamic" mode immediately made everything sound way better, and when I first tried a game shortly after getting my laptop, I thought someone had left a phone or something on the sofa because I could hear a sound coming from way over the other side of the room to my right. It took several minutes (including getting up and going and searching over there) before I realised the sound was actually being produced by my laptop, in the game. I don't think I've ever heard anything do that quite so convincingly before, and I was amazed it was even possible from the tiny laptop speakers.

Whereas the THX Spatial Audio that Razer have replaced it with doesn't seem to be much more than a basic equaliser. It doesn't have any sort of general enhancement setting like the Dynamic mode in Dolby Atmos, it just has different settings for specific things like "Music" etc which just seem to adjust the equaliser sliders and don't make it sound that much better. And a switch that goes between "THX Stereo" and "THX Spatial Audio", but switching it to the latter just makes everything sound more muffled (so music sounds worse and speech is less clear), while seemingly just adding a tiny bit of extra stereo separation (i.e. things might sound a couple of inches to the right of the laptop, but can still easily tell it's coming from the laptop speaker really - nothing like Dolby Atmos where it sounded like the other side of the room)

It seems like it might be slightly better with headphones (a few more options appear only when headphones are plugged in), but it still doesn't sound particularly good or "spatial" to me. So I think the only reason they've switched to it is because I'm guessing they were paying some sort of fee to Dolby for including Atmos, whereas they've owned THX for a while now and have been producing headsets with it for years, so I suppose it's kind of odd that they ever went with Dolby Atmos in their laptops in the first place.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 5, 2021)

@Snk3, it sounds like the settings are not being saved, I am not too sure where the app saves it's settings. It might be in the registry, or a file. I will look into it at some point.

@EddyM, I get that effect with Z906, but they are directionally setup, whereas the laptop speakers are always in front of you, I guess this could be true.
If I upmix stereo to cloned 5.1, DTS APO4 is amazing for me and positional speakers, never heard 360 from stereo before.

I also get audio that comes from areas the speakers are not, like distant left-right rear so on.

Edit: Forgot to mention, changing from ALC889, and AMD GPU, AMD is not only a better quality, for also more 3D with APO4.
Edit2: Are you using a original DTS, or the modified DTS (which has more spatial), and does this test include sound unbound?









						DTS DCH + SU [Retail]
					

Watch "DTS DCH + SU [Retail]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						DTS DCH + SU Retail [2021.2.6.0]
					

Watch "DTS DCH + SU Retail [2021.2.6.0]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey everyone I found out yesterday I can use this website to test my channels "https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html." On the next page of this speaker setup, you have to uncheck all external speakers, or the ones you don't hear being said on the demo if you want 7.1 or any channel config on stereo or if your just setting up your speakers. When using my headphones the center channel, and sub always sounded watered down when using dts neo pc, and I thought it was normal. After I did this it went away and it sounded way better, also my other enhancements sounded better. Do this for all you devices. Also turn off all enhancements before you use it for more accuracy, then turn them back on. Lol don't use the website on phone tho. It breaks the audio.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 5, 2021)

Indeed, any missing channels are automatically downmixed to suit the devices channels (in this case 2, stereo).
You can also set multichannel to 7.1, and disable side, which produces virtual side with 5.1.



Also works on encoders such as DTS Interactive, with some code.

====

Who was it that wanted to try Atmos over SPDIF? I managed to make some tweaks but have not tested much.









						SPDIF Tweak
					

Watch "SPDIF Tweak" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Some of you might get Realtek updates from Microsoft updates, see here to disable it. In my case I don't bother as Windows never finds an update. If you are using third party apps, they might have another source of files and also try to update (replace) the driver.  In these cases it will cause...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I can also force send all those formats down Toslink, but cannot decode them.
DDP is max 6.144mbps, and 192khz 2 channels PCM is 9.216mbps.











						Potplayer - SPDIF [Microphone]
					

Watch "Potplayer - SPDIF [Microphone]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Current max bitrate for Toslink is 125mbps, but most OEM's don't fully support it.
My HDMI extractor for example, can send 6 channels PCM down Toslink.


----------



## El Zound (Jul 6, 2021)

*Hello everyone*, currently I'm using *headphones *with the *Razer Surround 7.1* config of @IrishCrispy in order to emulate the surround sound on movies with PotPlayer and some videogames and so far it is the best in terms of sound positioning. (Sadly there's some trouble with a lot of noise and static using the razer driver, don't know why). I'm asking myself if it's worth it *combine *the effects of the Razer Surround 7.1 and enhance them with the Dolby Atmos software or DTS:X.

Before Razer, I used the *Dolby Atmos for Gaming* of Alan's Driver and despite the volume going up and perceive some details, the "surround effect" was kinda lost. Then I used and tested for some time the *DTS DCH drivers with DTS Headphone:X *of @Ferather and the sound positioning felt better, but the spatial was perceived with a lot of reverb. (Both softwares were tested a week and used with headphones)

What would you think? Thank you!


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 6, 2021)

El Zound said:


> *Hello everyone*, currently I'm using *headphones *with the *Razer Surround 7.1* config of @IrishCrispy in order to emulate the surround sound on movies with PotPlayer and some videogames and so far it is the best in terms of sound positioning. (Sadly there's some trouble with a lot of noise and static using the razer driver, don't know why). I'm asking myself if it's worth it *combine *the effects of the Razer Surround 7.1 and enhance them with the Dolby Atmos software or DTS:X.
> 
> Before Razer, I used the *Dolby Atmos for Gaming* of Alan's Driver and despite the volume going up and perceive some details, the "surround effect" was kinda lost. Then I used and tested for some time the *DTS DCH drivers with DTS Headphone:X *of @Ferather and the sound positioning felt better, but the spatial was perceived with a lot of reverb. (Both softwares were tested a week and used with headphones)
> 
> ...


The Fix for the crackling is installing bluestacks and keeping it open all the time. I didnt have to do that, but thats what the fix is.
Also click on the optimized for, and select tiamat 2.2 
Thanks again for installing!


----------



## Ferather (Jul 6, 2021)

@El Zound, thanks. I cant really suggest much, I use multichannel speakers. I guess try what you can and go with what works best for you, there's are quite a few apps with spatial these days.


----------



## EddyM (Jul 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Snk3, it sounds like the settings are not being saved, I am not too sure where the app saves it's settings. It might be in the registry, or a file. I will look into it at some point.
> 
> @EddyM, I get that effect with Z906, but they are directionally setup, whereas the laptop speakers are always in front of you, I guess this could be true.
> If I upmix stereo to cloned 5.1, DTS APO4 is amazing for me and positional speakers, never heard 360 from stereo before.
> ...



Sorry I'm not sure whether those questions in the edits were for me or not, but I'm afraid I don't even know what all these acronyms etc mean yet (I'm a complete newbie to this sort of audio stuff).

I have managed to get Dolby Atmos working on the laptop now, by removing everything else and then installing the modded drivers from here. I used "Dolby Atmos Speaker System" (as that seems to be the same as the "Dolby Atmos" my old laptop had, just renamed). To start with it said "Tuned for Republic of Gamers" in the bottom left corner, and Dynamic mode did make things sound better than without, but didn't seem to make things very spatial.

I then found what seems to be the actual "tuning data" etc in the Dolby driver download from Razer (for the old laptop), and after replacing the equivalent files in system32\dolbyaposvc, with some slight modifications, I was able to get the tuning data to be recognised by the new/modded Dolby Atmos version (it even says "Professionally tuned for Razer" in the corner now, and the tuning version/date shows up in the About dialog). Dynamic mode (and the others) sound a bit different from how it did with the initial modded driver (better I think), but for some reason it still doesn't sound super spatial like it used to. Hmph.

So I'm not sure if I'm still missing something. I'm assuming the tuning is what allowed it to do that, i.e. some people at Dolby were sent one of these laptops and then came up with the appropriate tuning for its speakers (and their positioning etc) to produce the mega-spatial effect. Am I wrong in that, perhaps the tuning just does something more basic? Or maybe Razer really have changed the speakers in some way since the previous model, so the tuning no longer matches up well enough for it to work (but that seems unlikely, as the chassis design and most of the hardware seem to be unchanged - it's only really the CPU that's been upgraded from the early 2020 model, which still had Dolby Atmos rather than THX). Although I am using the tuning data for the model before that one (late 2019), as that's what I had before and Razer doesn't seem to have made any driver downloads available for subsequent models (it just says Windows Update will get them automatically). But again, the design of the laptop hadn't really changed there either.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 6, 2021)

I partly got myself muddled with your response, apologies. I was talking about the dynamic you where speaking of with Atmos, and also got myself muddled with other posts.

----

If you ever try DTS:X, you can modify the preset .xml file, and tweak it or set it up differently.



====









						Boom 3D 1.2.3
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




The spatial is fairly basic, but it increases audio quality on ALC (Realtek).


----------



## Snk3 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I partly got myself muddled with your response, apologies. I was talking about the dynamic you where speaking of with Atmos, and also got myself muddled with other posts.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Nice app


----------



## El Zound (Jul 8, 2021)

IrishCrispy said:


> The Fix for the crackling is installing bluestacks and keeping it open all the time. I didnt have to do that, but thats what the fix is.
> Also click on the optimized for, and select tiamat 2.2
> Thanks again for installing!


Hello, @IrishCrispy . Tried to use MP but the forum wouldn't let me reply to you.

 I used 2 different versions of windows 10 and it's still giving me the crackling. Certainly, the bluestacks recommendation worked but that's it.

It's actually the best positional software with real 7.1 out there, but the cracking messes it up.


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 8, 2021)

El Zound said:


> Hello, @IrishCrispy . Tried to use MP but the forum wouldn't let me reply to you.
> 
> I used 2 different versions of windows 10 and it's still giving me the crackling. Certainly, the bluestacks recommendation worked but that's it.
> 
> It's actually the best positional software with real 7.1 out there, but the cracking messes it up.


I'll find another fix but keep using bluestacks for now


----------



## Ferather (Jul 8, 2021)

Plenty of apps and FX systems to try, I prefer DTS APO4, but there are many. I also like DTS APO4 + Boom3D on Realtek, it improves overall quality (DSP in front of Realtek), and plenty of options.
I actually stopped using my Realtek, and use the AMD onboard sound system, its a much better quality, as far as I know AMD dropped their DSP in favour of CU's.

I have an HDMI extractor that essentially converts my GPU audio out (HDMI), into a sound card, minus the inputs (microphone).


----------



## XPHOENIX (Jul 13, 2021)

I HAVE A LOGITECH WITH USB CONNECTION, AND THE AUDIO DOES NOT WORK, ANY IDEA TO MAKE IT WORK?


----------



## nezff (Jul 13, 2021)

@Alan Finotty @Ferather 
Need some help. 
Brand new Asus rog strix z590-a wifi motherboard. Built this new pc about a week ago. Installed a fresh copy of windows. I attempted to install realtek drivers from the asus rog forum page. They installed but no option to use on board audio. No line in or front panel options. Only USB which works fine. Uninstalled everything using driver store and rebooted. Installed asus driver from their page for my motherboard. 





						ROG STRIX Z590-A GAMING WIFI
					

ROG STRIX Z590-A GAMING WIFI motherboard features boosted power delivery, an optimized cooling design, PCIe® 4.0, WiFi 6, AI controls and cyberpunk-inspired aesthetics.



					rog.asus.com
				




I still can't use the inboard audio because it is not an option in sound settings in windows. I only have realtek USB audio in my add remove programs. The realtek audio console doesn't connect to rpc service. Sonic radar gives error that driver is not installed or system not supported. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2021)

@nezff, the site and driver is purely for USB it looks like, which explains why you get only USB, that's not your fault, it seems they did not issue any onboard driver.
Can you take an image of your device manager, sound devices, my guess is you can install a normal Realtek driver + USB driver.

Dont like the WiFi so close to copper conductive, analogue, eeeeek!

====

As a side note I'm pushing for a smart chip design that should allow you to do more with USB, Toslink, faster HDMI (future) and so on.
I see the Audio Device Class 2.0 is 196.6mbps for audio on USB-C audio, USB tends to not have a good range though.

I'm guessing it has a similar distance limit to USB 3.1 G2, around 3 meters?


----------



## nezff (Jul 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @nezff, the site and driver is purely for USB it looks like, which explains why you get only USB, that's not your fault, it seems they did not issue any onboard driver.
> Can you take an image of your device manager, sound devices, my guess is you can install a normal Realtek driver + USB driver.
> 
> Dont like the WiFi so close to copper conductive, analogue, eeeeek!
> ...


Yes sir.  Im attaching everything I have up until now.  This is day 3-4 of me looking for a fix for this. 
Im attaching the pics of what you asked and what is inside the folder from asus.

I have the usb driver in my add/remove programs, by I thought I installed a actual UAD driver?  reason why realtek audio console wont connect to the rpc service?











Ferather said:


> @nezff, the site and driver is purely for USB it looks like, which explains why you get only USB, that's not your fault, it seems they did not issue any onboard driver.
> Can you take an image of your device manager, sound devices, my guess is you can install a normal Realtek driver + USB driver.
> 
> Dont like the WiFi so close to copper conductive, analogue, eeeeek!
> ...


also, linking you to the drivers I tried installing also:


			We'll be back.
		


sonic radar and sonic studio install automatically after reboot along with realtek audio console, but i get error message that driver isnt installed.

realtek audio console


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2021)

'High Definition Audio Device' should say Realtek, right click it, select update driver, select browse my computer, select the unzipped download folder, it should find it.

Let me know if that doesn't work, or you need any further help. I can also unlock DTS APO4 and Interactive on your USB and/or TV, if you want.









						DTS:X APO4 + DTS Interactive for Most Devices
					

DTS:X [APO4] + DTS Interactive  Download: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/t56tbrq4bv6r6/DTS+Ultra+Pack Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS+UWP+Appx  ----  1: Double click install. 2: Edit the .reg files in /SETUP/ to setup the each output.  To setup the .reg files (which...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




These settings include the Realtek APO FX:








						DTS Settings
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## nezff (Jul 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> 'High Definition Audio Device' should say Realtek, right click it, select update driver, select browse my computer, select the unzipped download folder, it should find it.
> 
> Let me know if that doesn't work, or you need any further help. I can also unlock DTS APO4 and Interactive on your USB and/or TV, if you want.
> 
> ...


I dont have realtek anything in device manager, that is my problem.

with the usb realtek audio installed, i still dont see anything Realtek usb audio under the bottom right as an option.  others with this board do have that option.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2021)

The onboard portion was not showing on the system, so its like its turned off via a setting, faulty, or Windows fails to detect it.


----------



## nezff (Jul 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The onboard portion was not showing on the system, so its like its turned off via a setting, faulty, or Windows fails to detect it.


keep ya posted.  new motherboard en route


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 14, 2021)

Confirmed working on ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger (ALC 1150) - My second system on specs here. Thanks @Alan Finotty for this awesome mod. The audio is so much better and everything feels so much better and real.


----------



## ekoa (Jul 14, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...


when i shutdown PC，there is no voice when i open it。but if i restart pc next，there will be voice again。
but if pc is hibernated，there will be voice when you open it。


----------



## nezff (Jul 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The onboard portion was not showing on the system, so its like its turned off via a setting, faulty, or Windows fails to detect it.



Here is a pic of the only things in my bios relevant to audio


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 14, 2021)

nezff said:


> Here is a pic of the only things in my bios relevant to audio



WtH is "GNA" pls?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 14, 2021)

@nezff, That is a puzzle, try turning on GNA, but to be honest I cannot find any direct info related to audio, only some on speech.

@Metal-Tom, Intel GNA: The Low Power Coprocessor for Intel Inference | ITIGIC


----------



## nezff (Jul 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @nezff, That is a puzzle, try turning on GNA, but to be honest I cannot find any direct info related to audio, only some on speech.
> 
> @Metal-Tom, Intel GNA: The Low Power Coprocessor for Intel Inference | ITIGIC


Lol. Me either. What is gna?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 14, 2021)

More things to go wrong, and not a great deal of use probably...... No idea really hehe. I dont follow Intel.

----

Personally I'd like to see 'bitstream everything', direct to receiver, even from the internet, essentially bypassing the need to process sound, simply send it on.
Soundcards have restrictions, quality and spec variations, they cost money, then you need a good receiver, same reasons, also costing.

Ultimately it should be down to the quality of the receiver, mitigating a few things like: good sound card > crap receiver, crap soundcard > good receiver.
I 'could' have a high quality receiver that does many formats, and lets say 384khz support (even over 8 channels), the soundcard will bottleneck me.

Receiver's have their own sound processors, even encoded audio will end up as PCM at some point, and also the same limits such as bitrate and samples.
It all might sound complex, but its mostly down to programming and data delivery, connectors and cables don't need to be 'audio specific'.

----

As a side note, I just sent 2 channel (stereo) lossless PCM to Z906 down Toslink, exclusively, Z906 on expand stereo to 5.1, and then just stereo.
Compared to DTS Interactive:X (Interactive + APO4), its much worse, there is missing audio, no dynamics, and lower volume.

For Interactive I used Equalizer APO on clone to 5.1, and then turned it off for stereo only tests.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 15, 2021)

nezff said:


> Lol. Me either. What is gna?



Gaussian Neural Accelerator

===
Station drivers site had a v6.0.9200.1 UAD driver available a few days ago

waiting to see if Alan F will make an updated modded DCH driver based on 9200


----------



## nezff (Jul 15, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> Gaussian Neural Accelerator
> 
> ===
> Station drivers site had a v6.0.9200.1 UAD driver available a few days ago
> ...


Basically nothing to do with sound?  So all the peeps in the rog forum telling me to make sure on board audio went disabled before swapping motherboards was false


----------



## spamtime123 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi there,
I accidentally found your tool and it looks amazing. I've uninstalled everything you've mentioned in the readme prior to installing this driver.

It installs fine, apart from Dolby Atmos for Gaming and DTS X... something. I've tried just going with Next > Next (default selection) and selecting different versions, the results are the same.
Yes, I've tried the packages you listed, but I'm getting this error:
`App installation failed with error message: Windows cannot install package DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosforGaming_3.30000.4.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220 because this package depends on a device driver that could not be found. One of the following device drivers must be installed: {[Dolby-dax3_swc_hsa.INF, 3.30000.4.0, 2020-06-05], [Dolby-dax3_swc_hsa_arm64.INF, 3.30000.4.0, 2020-06-05]} (0x80073cfd)`
Sonic Studio is installed, but saying that my system is not supported and goes to TIMEOUT.
Realtek audio console/HD manager do not work. Console says "Cannot connect to RPC server" and HD manager is nowhere to be found (unless it's in Sonic Studio where it says that my system is not supported).
Sound Blaster Connect does nothing and shows nothing (did try the KGA as well, all 3 options - no result).
DTS Unbound has some options, but I'm unsure on how to use them (or even if I need them).


I'm on Windows 10 20H2 (19042.1083), my motherboard is B550A from Asus and I'm using a 2.1 system. Let me know if I can give you any further details.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 16, 2021)

@erpguy53, its a beta


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 16, 2021)

spamtime123 said:


> Hi there,
> I accidentally found your tool and it looks amazing. I've uninstalled everything you've mentioned in the readme prior to installing this driver.
> 
> It installs fine, apart from Dolby Atmos for Gaming and DTS X... something. I've tried just going with Next > Next (default selection) and selecting different versions, the results are the same.
> ...


What's your motherboard?


----------



## spamtime123 (Jul 16, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> What's your motherboard?


I've mentioned it in the end, it's B550-A from Asus. Thanks


----------



## nezff (Jul 16, 2021)

thank you to everyone that attempted to help me with this issue. Means alot.  In the end, it was a simple motherboard swap.  Amazon was nice enough to send me a brand new Strix z590a wifi.  Got it in two days and swapped it this morning and voila!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 17, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9200.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Jul 17, 2021)

@nezff, good stuff. It was fairly obvious when the device was totally missing.


----------



## nezff (Jul 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @nezff, good stuff. It was fairly obvious when the device was totally missing.


Everything is showing up now. All jack info front, back etc. Apps are working and detecting devices. Ty


----------



## spamtime123 (Jul 17, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9200.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

I haven't tried the new version yet, but anything regarding my case a few posts above? I'll let you know further if i have the same use case after the new version.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 18, 2021)

@Alan Finotty - I installed your driver on my primary PC as on specs also after being heavily impressed with your driver on my second PC. I selected the same options as I did on my second PC but for some reason, DTS connect is not available in the Realtek Audio Console. I then selected the patched DTS_DDL Realtek console and now the DTS Connect option is there but turning it off/on does not make a difference. I am using a 5.1 channel setup and hence that makes a huge difference.
As of now, I am using the Immersion effect from Sound Blaster Connect which works similar to DTS Connect however DTS Connect implementation seems more refined.
The only difference in installation between the two systems is that the second system has build 9191 installed and my primary system has 9200 installed.
It will be great if you can help me out with this.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## itsakjt (Jul 18, 2021)

BillTaozi said:


> View attachment 208648


Thanks for the advice. Just tried. However, as soon as I open DTS Sound Unbound, the output mode resets from 5.1 to stereo. Moreover, my second system did not even need the DTS app. The normal Realtek UWP (not even the tweaked one) just had the option. On my primary PC, the normal Realtek UWP (non-tweaked one) does not show me anything. 




The tweaked Realtek UWP brings DTS and even shows the configuration options but do not work (no change in sound on vs off).


----------



## dfctr (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello. I'd like to use SPDIF to a 5.1 Samung Soundbar using Dolby Digital or DTS. What puzzles me it's that I managed to have it working before, but for some reason it stopped doing so.

OS: Windows 10 Pro 21H1
Motherboard: Asus ROG Strix Z370-E Gaming.
Hardware ID: VEN 10EC / DEV 1168
Drivers: AAF latest (9200).

I have tried every combination conceivable (UWP, Legacy, Patched APO, etc) even with DDU and DriverStore driver removal prior to installation. It's just not working.
Whenever I get into the Sound Control Panel to change to Dolby Digital (or DTS), It says "format not supported". However, I can test both on the "Supported Format" tab. I'm suspecting it has to do something with the "Driver Policy" but I'm not sure.

Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Jul 18, 2021)

@itsakjt, on speakers, the app will set stereo when you open it. Use the right click option in the system tray. Better to use Windows to set stereo via the settings.
If you change for example from stereo to 5.1 via right click on the system tray, it does not fully set the registry, whereas the settings one does.


----------



## auxy (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello, a friend of mine directed me to this driver set because the default Realtek Control Panel does not give me the option to use the front headphone jack and rear speaker jack as separate devices. It's one-or-the-other. However, upon installing this driver, I find that I still do not have the option in the Legacy control panel. Is there a way I can recover this setting?

I'm using Windows 10 19043 (21H1) on an ASRock X570 Taichi motherboard (ALC1220 codec.) I didn't install any additional software with the AAF DCH driver, just the legacy control panel.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 20, 2021)

auxy said:


> Hello, a friend of mine directed me to this driver set because the default Realtek Control Panel does not give me the option to use the front headphone jack and rear speaker jack as separate devices. It's one-or-the-other. However, upon installing this driver, I find that I still do not have the option in the Legacy control panel. Is there a way I can recover this setting?
> 
> I'm using Windows 10 19043 (21H1) on an ASRock X570 Taichi motherboard (ALC1220 codec.) I didn't install any additional software with the AAF DCH driver, just the legacy control panel.


Open the "AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool" on your Desktop, click on the Driver Policy tab, check the JackCfg box and check the PBIndepedentSupport option. Click "Save" to save changes and restart your PC.


----------



## auxy (Jul 20, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Open the "AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool" on your Desktop, click on the Driver Policy tab, check the JackCfg box and check the PBIndepedentSupport option. Click "Save" to save changes and restart your PC.


I did exactly those steps, but unfortunately I only still have the one "Speaker Out" device in Windows. 

I have a bright red blinking text that says "Has RTKHDAUD.DAT" above, and green text that says "No HDACFG.DAT"—could that be related?


----------



## dfctr (Jul 20, 2021)

dfctr said:


> Hello. I'd like to use SPDIF to a 5.1 Samung Soundbar using Dolby Digital or DTS. What puzzles me it's that I managed to have it working before, but for some reason it stopped doing so.
> 
> OS: Windows 10 Pro 21H1
> Motherboard: Asus ROG Strix Z370-E Gaming.
> ...


Anyone? I tried reinstalling AAF drivers a bunch of times with no joy.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 20, 2021)

@auxy



You should probably make your own policy, each chip is different.


----------



## auxy (Jul 20, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @auxy
> 
> View attachment 209012
> 
> You should probably make your own policy, each chip is different.


Hmm, I don't have that application anymore... I guess I can reinstall the drivers and select the "modern style" control panel?

I have no idea how I would go about making my own policy lol...


----------



## Ferather (Jul 20, 2021)

You should just be able to install the app, if not, then yes change the driver install.


----------



## popm (Jul 20, 2021)

same here just installed this mod no speaker ( H370 alc1220 realtek )


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @itsakjt, on speakers, the app will set stereo when you open it. Use the right click option in the system tray. Better to use Windows to set stereo via the settings.
> If you change for example from stereo to 5.1 via right click on the system tray, it does not fully set the registry, whereas the settings one does.


I did try it but DTS Connect is still absent on the Realtek Control Panel. 
Its weird, the same thing works perfect on my secondary system as on specs. As I mentioned, the only way I can get DTS Connect to show on the Realtek control panel is if I select the patched Realtek UWP from the installer. It shows up but does not make any difference when on vs off.


----------



## auxy (Jul 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You should just be able to install the app, if not, then yes change the driver install.


I installed the app, but it fails to launch saying that it "Can not connect to RPC service."


----------



## popm (Jul 21, 2021)

After clean install work except dts !!


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 21, 2021)

auxy said:


> I have a bright red blinking text that says "Has RTKHDAUD.DAT" above, and green text that says "No HDACFG.DAT"—could that be related?



no auxy.  HDACFG.dat has nothing to do with your problem.
that file is generated with another undocumented Realtek test tool which only Realtek has (and *not* with the tweaking tool bundled with the modded drivers) and won't make a difference

===

note to Alan F - a v6.0.9205.1 driver is available - might want to make a 9205 version whenever possible.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

Realtek are just plain annoying, the last update lasted about 3 days, then another update, most other companies update like 2-4 months, including Creative.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 21, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9205.1

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## dhrto (Jul 21, 2021)

But then again, no need to update to the latest if everything is working fine really. I used to update my drivers (in general, not only Realtek) to the latest as soon as possible, but since then learned that newer is not always better.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

100% agree, from one week or 3 days now apparently, the audio can significantly change (with each driver). I am now being very select about my updates, 9200.1 is an improvement from 9175.1.
With 9175.1, and Audacity WASAPI, the bass was always distorted and generally the audio was terrible (WASAPI in this mode only goes as far as SFX, no MFX EFX, other).

9200.1 produces no distortion in the same mode, same app (Audacity, WASAPI), same driver (AMD) which is using DTS APO4 + Realtek APO.
I immediately can tell if the audio APO is better or worse, as there are no other variables, other than the Realtek APO.

With a Realtek update you can end up with a new APO + new driver, that's more variables.


----------



## Snk3 (Jul 22, 2021)

I bought a used Xonar DX after my deception with SB0880 Titanium Fatal1ty, this card was released in 2008 but still and for sure, it's a huge improvement compared to my ALC 1220 motherboard implementation, I can easily say it sounds way better than my old Sound Blaster Z.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 22, 2021)

Same but with AMD. Used to have X-Fi, AMD + DTS, winner for me. ALC can bitstream perfectly fine, PCM, well, not the best.


----------



## Zonder (Jul 22, 2021)

@Alan Finotty Alan! Error in the exe file. Everything is fine in Rar - I downloaded and updated only dts ultra - everything is fine.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 22, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> I did try it but DTS Connect is still absent on the Realtek Control Panel.
> Its weird, the same thing works perfect on my secondary system as on specs. As I mentioned, the only way I can get DTS Connect to show on the Realtek control panel is if I select the patched Realtek UWP from the installer. It shows up but does not make any difference when on vs off.


Anyone with solution to the issue I have?  
Note: I am using an analog 5.1 channel system plugged in to the back of the motherboard, in case that helps.


----------



## GaZw (Jul 24, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9205.1
> 
> WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.
> ...


i was testing dolby atmos for gaming i found a problem, i put it in automatic profile mode it doesn't change automatically according to what i hear, maybe a problem with the xml files ?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 24, 2021)

@itsakjt, the one you mention is the Realtek edition, and the patched APO shows the option but Alan has not included the RTKAPI that supports the patched APO and connect.

It's dated.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @itsakjt, the one you mention is the Realtek edition, and the patched APO shows the option but Alan has not included the RTKAPI that supports the patched APO and connect.
> 
> It's dated.


I see. 
I also did try the normal APO with DTS Decoder (the one that perfectly works on my second PC as on specs) but on my primary PC that also does not show me the option on Realtek Audio console.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 24, 2021)

The Patched APO is rather old, and written by Realtek, who update things far too regularly. Its also HDA and considered legacy, for all its features you also need the HDA API of the same era.
I will be bluntly honest with you, you will waste your time, Neo PC is also essentially dated, it creates a lot of noise on the rear speakers, as it uses an expand matrix.

You only will gain a stereo to 5.1 expander, and a legacy one. You can simply install the latest one, which upgrades depending on other APO's.
Then find a good system wide stereo upmixer, currently I use Equalizer-APO, but this may be an issue for some.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The Patched APO is rather old, and written by Realtek, who update things far too regularly. Its also HDA and considered legacy, for all its features you also need the HDA API of the same era.
> I will be bluntly honest with you, you will waste your time, Neo PC is also essentially dated, it creates a lot of noise on the rear speakers, as it uses an expand matrix.
> 
> You only will gain a stereo to 5.1 expander, and a legacy one. You can simply install the latest one, which upgrades depending on other APO's.
> Then find a good system wide stereo upmixer, currently I use Equalizer-APO, but this may be an issue for some.


Thank you. That is exactly what I need (stereo upmixer). In the old days not too long ago (2017), I used to have the "Speaker Fill" option which worked wonders. I basically want to have that exact feature.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 24, 2021)

SPDIF or Analogue speakers?


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 24, 2021)

Analog spe


Ferather said:


> SPDIF or Analogue speakers?
> 
> View attachment 209639


Analog speakers. 3 x 3.5mm jacks plugged into black, yellow and green jacks on back of motherboard.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 24, 2021)

Open the Tweak tool, here are the essential DTS options to enable with your OEM policy (then restart):

AudioProc -- 23-SupportDTS
DrvCtrl-52 -- 9, 10 (DTS Neo, DTS Encoder)

Then you need to make sure Realtek SFX is present on SFX, not sure with Alans drier.

REALTEK_SFX_CLSID = "{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}"

----

Here is my current driver:




----

This is with the current APO, not the dated HDA one.


----------



## Keltere (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi, sorry to bother but i saw that a lot of you can apply headphones to the rear analog output but i can't.
I have a x570 aorus master and it has a realtek 1220-vb with apparently an ess dac along with it, it gave so much pain on linux dual boot because of realtek not fixing their drivers.
Here what i got, could be fixed in some way or i'm stuck with "Front Speaker Out" because of my motherboard audio chipset?




I did install only the driver without "addon" codecs if possibile could someone tell me what additional codecs should i install for my motherboard? Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jul 25, 2021)

You are actually not stuck, I think, If I use native Windows drivers, Headphones shows as an available option, but disconnected.
On Realtek, you have to tell it to enable the separate headphones, and Realtek seem to cap it.

----

@Alan Finotty, found the file, no idea what do to with the programming because I am not interested, still I found Connect page and key.



Probably a part of the dedicated APO1, not the Realtek one.

----

HKLM,SOFTWARE\Analog Devices\DTSAPO,DTSEnableInteractive,%REG_DWORD%,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Analog Devices\DTSAPO,DTSEnableNeoPC,%REG_DWORD%,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Analog Devices\DTSAPO,DTSIsAvailable,%REG_DWORD%,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Analog Devices\DTSAPO,DTSNeoPCMusicGain,%REG_DWORD%,28
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Analog Devices\DTSAPO,DTSNeoPCSelectMusicElseCinema,%REG_DWORD%,1

HKLM,SOFTWARE\Analog Devices\DTSAPO,DTSNonDTSLFXSelected,%REG_DWORD%,1 < Dont need this for Connect

DTS_Spreader_CLSID (NeoPC, SFX, First usually) = "{3CF95BBE-E76D-411C-A25C-BC94B072840E}"
DTS_Encoder_CLSID (Interactive, EFX, Always last) = "{A515262A-68B3-441A-A310-0D145362EE87}"


----------



## EzWiz (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi, I'm having a hard time trying to restore my 3.5mm combo jack's retasking options I had previously on my OEM's realtek driver. So far, I've tried going into the Registry Editor and manually configuring the pin binary keys but it doesn't seem to do the trick.

Currently the registry for the audio driver looks like this:


Old driver's registry:


Realtek Audio Console options:


Old driver options:


My system is an Acer Predator Helios 300 (G3-571) laptop with an ALC255 codec.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 26, 2021)

From my understanding with my own driver and some feedback, Realtek have semi stopped supporting 2XX series.
The other thing is Alan's policy, which might not suit your chip. https://streamable.com/y0y9iz









						Policy Installer
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Take note of the options Alan has provided. Delete it, restart, then build your own.


----------



## EzWiz (Jul 26, 2021)

Ferather said:


> From my understanding with my own driver and some feedback, Realtek have semi stopped supporting 2XX series.
> The other thing is Alan's policy, which might not suit your chip. https://streamable.com/y0y9iz
> 
> 
> ...


Tried Alan's config and built my own, no luck.

EDIT: I tried reinstalling my old driver's policy and installing it with the policy installer that you provided. Now all the options show up! 

Thanks for your help in proposing a solution for this. Really appreciated!


----------



## Ferather (Jul 26, 2021)

Better keep that policy if that is the case.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 26, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9205.1
> 
> WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.
> ...



might need to be re-released to include Sonic Studio 3 v3.16.17.0 which is recently available from MS store


===

since ASUS released a v6.0.9202.1 UAD driver a few days ago, ASUS also released an updated DTS APO4x v1.6.105.0 package - has updated DTS UltraX extension 1.6.105.0 INF file dated 6/22/2021 (might be relevant for some ASUS users that have DTS:X Ultra support)


----------



## Ferather (Jul 26, 2021)

I will start working on it, thanks for the heads up. Edit: It just a service update, I can be used, I might use it, I might not.
The only thing is, if no 'External Speakers' shows (SPDIF), minimize then restore the Ultra Window.

What's important for audio and effects is the DTS preset, and DTS APO.



----

I need a DTS rep because there is a few things with their tech that would push them more in front.


----------



## HenryTheGuy*PT* (Jul 28, 2021)

​*Hey Alan, abraço de Portugal, este MOD é completamente "lifechanging", excelente trabalho mesmo*

_No*w, i'm having this problem since 2 releases ago, and i can't manage to fixe it, i've tried pretty much everything i could think of, so this is my last resource in trying to fix my situation (that's even why i created this account).*_

*So, i install everything perfectly, i get everything up and working how's supposed to, awesome again, but every time i restart the PC after the 2nd day of installing, the DTS:HEADPHONEX & DTS:ULTRA "Spacial Sound" option in the windows sound settings don't work anymore, it gives me instead the option to go and buy it, so i assume of course it's something to do with the license i guess? some kinda temp file i gotta delete????*
*Cause it's anoying, everytime it happens i have to uninstall and reinstall again, repeat the whole process pretty much, but it always works and say it's licensed after every install.................... And then, 1, 2 days MAX when i restart the PC, the loop begins again..... :/*


_*Can you guys help a brother out? What should i do so that the DTS X&ULTRA Spacial Sound license remains working like it used to?*_

I even tried messing up with my PC Date&Time to an earlier date, but then it fucked up my browser too so, all the way back down at ZERO again


*I would really apreciate it, e again, abraço aqui da Tuga e obrigadão malta!!!!*​


HenryTheGuy*PT* said:


> ​*Hey Alan, abraço de Portugal, este MOD é completamente "lifechanging", excelente trabalho mesmo*
> 
> _No*w, i'm having this problem since 2 releases ago, and i can't manage to fixe it, i've tried pretty much everything i could think of, so this is my last resource in trying to fix my situation (that's even why i created this account).*_
> 
> ...







Instead of being on the upper side, it appears on the lower part, and i have to reinstall to fix this, until like 2 days later the loop continues. 

Believe me, i've tried a lot of things, looking for a way to fix this


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 28, 2021)

@HenryTheGuy*PT*
Please deactivate the 'automatic updates for apps' in option settings of M$ Win10 Store.








						Turn On or Off Automatic Updates for Apps in Windows 10 Store
					

Turn On or Off Automatic Download and Install of App Updates by Microsoft Store app in Windows 10




					www.tenforums.com


----------



## HenryTheGuy*PT* (Jul 28, 2021)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @HenryTheGuy*PT*
> Please deactivate the 'automatic updates for apps' in option settings of M$ Win10 Store.
> 
> 
> ...


That's for replying mate 

Exactly, that was the first thing that came to my mind. 
It was (and still is) truned off. It's off on the settings inside the MS Store itself, and also i turned the updates off too, in the WIn 10 General Updates Section.  
It still happens. 
I even tried creating a rule on the firewall, closing all conections, in or out to DTS Sound Unbound, and nothing helped me :/


As i said, that's why i'm here, cause i've already tried all the logical ways of addressing this :/


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 28, 2021)

Did you deinstalled all the apps & drivers, cleaned all rests with DriverStoreExplorer or/and BulkCrapUninstaller?



> *WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.
> 
> ATTENTION: If the Sound Blaster, if installed, is unable to detect your audio device correctly, the executable that will allow you to restore this operation is attached HERE
> 
> ...



Which hardware do you use (mainboard, soundcard, ...)?
And which drivers/apps did you installed?

Did you deactivated "Windows Fast Boot"?


----------



## HenryTheGuy*PT* (Jul 28, 2021)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Did you deinstalled all the apps & drivers, cleaned all rests with DriverStoreExplorer or/and BulkCrapUninstaller?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well mate, i had done all that, such so that i never had such problem in previous versions,

BUT!!!! Nonetheless, it seems that deactivating the Fast Boot did the trick!!!!!! I've already restarted several times, making sure the license stays (as the problem started exactly every time i restarted/shutdown the machine), and everything is running perfectly as it should!!!!

I'll update again if the problem persists, right now it seems fixed and i thank you for that mate!!!!!


----------



## Ferather (Jul 28, 2021)

Interesting, but yes, if the app is updated you lose the self license, usually I open 7-zip as admin and go to: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\
And then delete the folders named DTS 'AFTER' you have uninstalled the updated one, usually this is enough.



I own a license and just download everything from the Store.


----------



## sirok- (Jul 30, 2021)

Dear Alan, could you make a regular driver ALC887


----------



## ╰ᴷᴳᴮ╯Cђeᴍรøu (Jul 31, 2021)

*thank you alan its work with my msi z87 mpower*​but the dts sound unbound  and dts:x ultra not working and demand to *purchase except this all things is working fine thanks dud *​


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 1, 2021)

╰ᴷᴳᴮ╯Cђeᴍรøu said:


> but the dts sound unbound and dts:x ultra not working and demand to *purchase*


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Open the Tweak tool, here are the essential DTS options to enable with your OEM policy (then restart):
> 
> AudioProc -- 23-SupportDTS
> DrvCtrl-52 -- 9, 10 (DTS Neo, DTS Encoder)
> ...


Thanks for the input. Tried it today but still DTS Connect does not show up.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 1, 2021)

@╰ᴷᴳᴮ╯Cђeᴍรøu, you did not disable store updates, and the older self licensing Sound Unbound got updated to one without a license (you must own one).
I've heard this complaint too many times, Alan seems to fail to tell people the right answer and the problem, nothing wrong with that app.

Fed up of hearing this complaint to be fair, another one I get is when its multichannel mode and they cant select buttons........


----------



## Skylined (Aug 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @╰ᴷᴳᴮ╯Cђeᴍรøu, you did not disable store updates, and the older self licensing Sound Unbound got updated to one without a license (you must own one).
> I've heard this complaint too many times, Alan seems to fail to tell people the right answer and the problem, nothing wrong with that app.
> 
> Fed up of hearing this complaint to be fair, another one I get is when its multichannel mode and they cant select buttons........
> ...


I fully agree with @Ferather. Has anyone found a way to block the store on windows 11?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Aug 1, 2021)

Maybe you only need to deactivate the "Automatic App Updates" in M$ store of Win11 like in Win10.
Otherwise for Win10 I could block the M$ store completly with the tool "W10Privacy".

Or DIY: https://windowsloop.com/disable-block-microsoft-store-windows-10/


----------



## Ferather (Aug 1, 2021)

Turn this to off, then just manually press 'Get Updates' when needed (on demand). I believe this is also the case for another APO and app in Alans pack.
The provided Sound Unbound, which is older, as mentioned, contains a license, and therefore you don't need to own one.



I own a license for Sound Unbound, I don't own one for Ultra, as Ultra is device specific, and you cannot buy a generic license.
Ultra is bundled with motherboards, certain headphones and other devices, and they come with a license.

I download everything from the store, including Ultra. This is due to file edit-changes and driver programming.



If Ultra does not work for you, then you have a third party app that is blocking the service, usually a VPN.
If the license check (when online is detected) is interrupted, it will turn its self off (intended).

The software essentially see's an attempt to manipulate a license and-or untrue IP.

----

The only issue (which again is intentionally programmed), is stereo detection on non-analogue devices.
I am still working on a method (file edits), that overcomes this programming.









						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




----

Please note, DTS are extremely good at implementing licenses in their software, unlike other companies.
You will notice Ultra has not been unlocked until recently, and the above is the reason.

----









						DTS DCH + SU [Retail]
					

Watch "DTS DCH + SU [Retail]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## popm (Aug 2, 2021)

what version of dts sound unbound can't off this


----------



## Ferather (Aug 2, 2021)

Retail, the one where you buy your own license, or try it for 14 days free.
The Ultra option in the spatial setting will be gone (moved).


----------



## Dee_NA (Aug 3, 2021)

What is the best Realtek Sound card out there with the lowest THD+N and is low profile? Looking at changing the onboard sound


----------



## popm (Aug 3, 2021)

Dee_NA said:


> What is the best Realtek Sound card out there with the lowest THD+N and is low profile? Looking at changing the onboard sound


I have alc1220 and ALC4082 is good too and new series with DAC will be best !


----------



## Ferather (Aug 3, 2021)

I have a few messages from people who own a device with ALC1200, where they expected much better sound, and still end up buying a discrete or swapping to GPU.
A good sound card doesn't need 1 million APO's to make it sound better, usually one is enough if the PCM hardware is a high quality.

Nearly every sound professional will use and say to use a high quality discrete card, never do they say use onboard.
I really doubt any Dolby or DTS mastered content is produced by using an Realtek ALC.

----

The only thing ALC will never have an issue with, is bitstreaming encoded content, this is because its encoded and not raw PCM.
Because the encoded PCM is not read or sent as PCM, there is no PCM processing until the receiver.

Note, transcoding such as Dolby Digital Live, DTS Surround (Interactive), count as PCM processing, input is PCM from device.

PCM (from ALC, other) > Encoder > DTS/DDL out

----

Both Dolby and DTS are better off making an app on the store that allows you to buy Atmos, DTS:X Ultra, rather than bundled with ALC.

====

Funny after thought, If receivers where programmed to unzip a .7z file, then inside it can be a wav file, that is played back.
In short, this is how encoding works, where you take PCM, zip it up inside a container, and sent it to receiver.

Inside the container can be anything, this includes data, pictures, so on.

----

Personally I am waiting for OEM's to stop going back in time, Toslink supports 125mpbs bitstreaming (as mentioned can be anything, even Internet).
HDMI is now almost mainstream, its 37mbps for audio, yes, worse. OEM's don't support modern formats and current standards for Toslink.

Toslink, at full bitstreamrate, can do something like 108 channels, in PCM, limited only by the device producing PCM (total aggregates, etc).
Decoding an encoded format and then playing it back on a device that has poor PCM processing, downgrades the experience.

With better support, and improved programming, we should be able to directly bitstream PCM, no processing.

Also note, you can bitstream lossless formats down SPDIF, but you wont find a supporting receiver that has been programmed to accept it.

----

My ALC 889 SPDIF from 2008, can process PCM up to 1,152 total aggregates, this is 6 x 192khz, it can also do 8x 96khz (768).
The analogue direct portion of my ALC can do 1,536 total aggregates, this 8 x 192khz.


----------



## leveltrauma (Aug 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I have a few messages from people who own a device with ALC1200, where they expected much better sound, and still end up buying a discrete or swapping to GPU.
> A good sound card doesn't need 1 million APO's to make it sound better, usually one is enough if the PCM hardware is a high quality.
> 
> Nearly every sound professional will use and say to use a high quality discrete card, never do they say use onboard.
> ...


After trial and error, and technical assistance via DM + talk about the "modern" called APOs - I agree one hundred percent with your conclusion!


----------



## Ferather (Aug 3, 2021)

I went from Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty, to ALC 889, to AMD R7 via HDMI extractor.

1. AMD R7, the extractor is also high quality, no loss.
2. Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty.
3. Reserved! Just kidding, ALC.

Also note, I have not used analogue direct, or stereo for about 12 years.
In all 3 cases I am still using DTS Interactive, still better IMO.

----

Just noticed, Creative are still utilizing SPDIF, not HDMI with their newest products.

Sound Blaster AE-9 - Ultimate PCI-E Sound Card and DAC

It can PROBABLY send lossless down SPDIF, if-when any receivers come out.
It should be using 125mbps Toslink modules, which are compatible.

====

Is it me or is the whole 32 PCM channels on HDMI a white elephant spec? I don't know any soundcards that have more than 8 channels (7.1) as an option.
I also don't know any EDID that has more than 8 channels (7.1), all the EDID producing programs I have only show up to 7.1.

I'm going to go ahead and guess that its the same for receivers, 8 channels max.

--

The only thing I can find, is the 32 is based off total aggregate, 1,536 / 48 = 32, well any device with 1,536 can do that.
It also means any SPDIF with 1,152 total aggerates can do 24 channels, 1,152 / 48 = 24.

Still don't know any devices that will directly output 24-32 channels PCM.

Also note, total aggregates can be upgraded at any point.

====

HDMI: Max bitrate ~37mbps, max aggregate sample rate 1,536, HDMI can not go over 1,536 aggregates, not enough bitrate.
Toslink: Max bitrate 125mbps, max aggregate sample rate, currently 1,152, maximum = 5,189 aggregates.

====

I have also found, SPDIF its self, does NOT have a bitrate limit, there is no set limit, however Toslink and Toslink modules do.
So, all we need, its better understanding, better support, and some improvement to SPDIF aggregates.

I am able to send both multichannel PCM, and lossless formats using SPDIF.

ALC does not allow me to send multichannel PCM, but it CAN send lossless compressed.
My HDMI extractor does both multichannel PCM and lossless on SPDIF.


----------



## Dee_NA (Aug 4, 2021)

For me, I'm just looking at a route to go since the ALC888 I think it is only has analog outputs and like to go for Digital/Spdif output for a change...


----------



## Ferather (Aug 4, 2021)

Just get a good HDMI extractor, it will give you GPU to SPDIF, GPU to Headphones, and GPU to HDMI.
I have not yet found one that does HDMI to analogue direct (4x 3.5mm).

I recommend a HDV-MB01, and this driver I made for it.

----

I modified the device, and added DTS Interactive, and DTS:X APO4, due to my receiver (legacy mode).
I am using SPDIF out, and as normal, the receiver only supports 2 channel, DDL/DTS.

----









						How to send-test lossless [HDMI, SPDIF]
					

This is a simple guide to show you how to bitstream all modern formats using SPDIF, HDMI, or an HDMI extractor (HDMI  > Toslink), and Potplayer.    Firstly, please note, nearly all receivers don't support more than Dolby Digital Live, or DTS Surround in terms of Toslink (SPDIF). Most devices...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




----






====


----------



## Ferather (Aug 5, 2021)

@Alan Finotty should be able to do what I did with DTS:X Ultra, and compile a .reg file that will add the details needed to run Dolby Atmos on USB, or usually any device.
The files will be installed and active since its in the driver pack, this allows us to program other devices, USB HDMI so on.


----------



## zais (Aug 6, 2021)

cmn team  btw have you tested sony audio driver / ms usb 2.0 audio driver tks

i find Music Center for PC quite good also it have dsee its like updated BBE


----------



## Ferather (Aug 6, 2021)

I used to buy Sony tech when I was 18-25. Phones, players, DVD, so on. Later they changed to other OEM's making their hardware, with Sony specs.
No real complaint against that move, but more OEM's became available, and some are far better. That's my experience.

There is also a SONY HDA APO, not that its supported much anymore by the look of it.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 7, 2021)

PT: Olá a todos e @Alan Finotty, Eu instalei o seu Mod e funciona tudo sem problema, exceto não tenho o equalizador no programa da Realtek e outra coisa que eu reparei, é que o serviço Construtor de Ponto Final de Audio do Windows "consome" um bocado do Processador, como se observa na foto.
O meu processador é recente: Intel Core i5 9600KF.
O que devo de fazer para reduzir esse uso de CPU?
Obrigado e saúde para todos

EN:
Hi everyone and @Alan Finotty, I installed your Mod and everything works without a problem, except I don't have the equalizer in the Realtek program and another thing I noticed, is that the Windows Audio Endpoint Builder service "consumes" a bit of the Processor, as you can see in the picture.

My processor is recent: Intel Core i5 9600KF.

What should I do to reduce this CPU usage?

Thank you and take care


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Ferather (Aug 8, 2021)

@BillTaozi, check DTS APO4 Service is running in task manager, Alan has renamed it, no idea why. If its not running its being blocked by a VPN or similar.
If the VPN blocks the license service, the main service will shutdown, it will react as if you tried to hack or change IP addresses etc.

If you are talking about just 'Sound Unbound', the older provided app COMES with a license, if its updated by the store, you lose that license.
Disable 'Windows Store' automatic updates, and update your apps manually, skipping Sound Unbound.

I have a legit license for SU, so I don't use the older app, I use the store app (updated).


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Aug 10, 2021)

Diogo Silva said:


> What should I do to reduce this CPU usage?


Restart the audio service.
Otherwise you could create an exception in your antivirus program for the audio service. It may help.

If both not help, then deinstall the AAF driver (p.e. with BulkCrapUninstaller portable) and clean the rest with DriverStoreExplorer.

@BillTaozi
Don't let Windows Store auto update all of your store apps (p.e. DTS Sound Unbound).


----------



## Ferather (Aug 10, 2021)

That's some good advice, they only thing I have that's negative, is third party driver remover applications.
When I used AAF, and it got stuck, DriverStoreExplorer, force remove broke Windows.

I also had a similar issue with original Realtek drivers, its not AAF strictly.

----

I have not used any driver remover apps, in a few years, I just use Windows pnputil (although it takes time if there is many).
Since using just Windows to install and remove drivers, I have never had any faults, with any driver.

----

If you dont restart your PC after removing drivers, you need to stop doing that. WINDOWS loves restarts.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Aug 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That's some good advice, they only thing I have that's negative, is third party driver remover applications.
> When I used AAF, and it got stuck, DriverStoreExplorer, force remove broke Windows.


If you deinstall AAF driver, then you still have driver rests.
So don't use DSE as an Uninstaller, use it only for cleaning the rests of drivers in FileReposity after normal deinstallation *& PC restart*.

And yes - you are right, sometimes you could get troubles, if you do something wrong with such a mighty tool.
*Don't clean or (force) remove a driver, which is still in use!* Sometimes there's no problem, only a warning, but with _force_ it could hurt.

On the other side. Without DSE It's very hard to clean out the rests from AAF driver.
Alan Finote too recommends to use DSE: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases


> *RECOMMENDATION:* Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the *DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark)*. Remove any drivers whose vendor is *"Realtek"*, *"Dolby"*, *"DTS"*, *"Creative"* or *"Alan Finotty"* in the *Sound, Video and Game Controllers*, *Extensions* and *Software Components* categories.


----------



## BillTaozi (Aug 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @BillTaozi，在任务管理器中检查DTS APO4服务是否正在运行，Alan给它重命名了，不知道为什么。如果它没有运行它被 VPN 或类似的阻止。
> 如果 VPN 阻止许可服务，主要服务将关闭，它会做出反应，就像您试图入侵或更改 IP 地址等一样。
> 
> 如果您只是在谈论“Sound Unbound”，则提供的较旧应用程序带有许可证，如果它由商店更新，您将失去该许可证。
> ...


Thank you !!


----------



## lightzout (Aug 12, 2021)

It has been so long since I posted


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 13, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9209.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2021)

@Alan Finotty, with a script, you can stop the Realtek service, as task kill the Realtek task (both have the same name: Realtek HD Audio Universal Service).
You also stop 'audiosrv' and then 'audioendpointbuilder', at this point you can delete and replace files, using cmd code.

Essentially you can update the files without re-installing, if written correctly.


----------



## Mitras (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi,

First, this is an amazing work ! thanks a lot

I encounter strange problem while i am trying to install AFF on my new build :

First try = i got sound via SPDIF OUT but DTS Interactive was not activated
so i uninstalled everything and used also DSE + uninstall my VPN and disable Fast Boot

Second try = everything now is activated (DTS Interactive + Unbound + Ultra + Dolby Atmos) but no sound from SPDIF :/
When i am going to SPDIF properties, i can't even play the sound test and i get an error message "we couldn't play the test file"

I tried to uninstall NVIDIA sound driver in case of conflict but still the same


Could someone help me please ? Do i have to install Realtek in Legacy maybe ?

For you to know, i did activate the dev mode in settings and each time i'm trying to instal AFF i am starting my pc with Driver Signature Enforcement disable


ASUS Rog Strix B550-E
Supreme FX S1220A (without installing Asus Audio Driver)
SPDIF Out (internal card adapter) connected to Home Theater via Toslink
Win 10 Pro 64 21H1

PS: sorry for my english ...


----------



## dododo (Aug 14, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9209.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


*dtsx ultra again insists not to install*


----------



## Mitras (Aug 14, 2021)

dododo said:


> *dtsx ultra again insists not to install*


that's why i uninstall my VPN before install cause even if it's turn off i still have some service running in background.
It solved it, even if i have no sound now from SPDIF out


----------



## Ferather (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes some VPN's and restricted internet services can block live licensing, and the DTS APO4 essentially turns off, its roughly like it reacts to wrong IP or location, or hack attempt.
@Mitras, that's sad to hear, I dont program Alans driver, but try changing the format, it might complain, but then hopefully fix its self.


----------



## Mitras (Aug 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes some VPN's and restricted internet services can block live licensing, and the DTS APO4 essentially turns off, its roughly like it reacts to wrong IP or location, or hack attempt.
> @Mitras, that's sad to hear, I dont program Alans driver, but try changing the format, it might complain, but then hopefully fix its self.


I finally did it !! 
I just had to install Realtek Default Effects with DDL & DTS and it work perfectly 

Thank you so much again for this amazing work


----------



## Ferather (Aug 15, 2021)

If it works on DTS DCH its works on Alans pack too, as long as he keeps up to date with any changes.


----------



## isaakk (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello guys, first of all my english is bad so sorry for that.

I always downloaded drivers from realtek official site but some time ago realtek stop to update its drivers or did something with its drivers, since that moment the AEC system filter option disappeared and stop to work, that was like 1-2 years ago, then I found this website and downloaded the drivers, the AEC system filter option is back, tried thousands of things but I can't get it to work again, I have the same speakers and mic than when it worked, like before I could put music at max volume and mic would not detect it, now any sound is detected by it. I really need help with this as my setup didn't changed, just drivers.
Also before if you had diferent sampling rate on mic and speakers it would notify you so you know if it was working or not

Edit: I tried to look for more information around the net and found that I dont have "aec.sys" on C:\Windows\System32\drivers, could be that the problem?


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 16, 2021)

I have a quick question, I think it's somewhat on topic as this thread. I have a ASRock Z97 Extreme 4, and the Realtek audio has no EQ, as in an EQ software. Yes, I can go to sound settings, and do properties and get a few enhancements, but still no actual EQ to where I can set my sounds using a typical EQ. I have installed the audio drivers, but unlike some boards, these drivers don't have an EQ, just sound drivers.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Ferather (Aug 16, 2021)

@isaakk, open the audio tool, and select policy tab at the bottom, search for AEC, and enable the tick boxes (sometimes of the left too). Cant say which ones you need.






@Mr Bill, the same for you too, but it my case enabling the DTS options, Support DTS, Encoder, Neo-PC, there is also EQ options.


----------



## isaakk (Aug 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @isaakk, open the audio tool, and select policy tab at the bottom, search for AEC, and enable the tick boxes (sometimes of the left too). Cant say which ones you need.
> 
> View attachment 212903
> 
> ...


The option appears on the Realtek Audio Console but it do nothing when I select it, all sounds detected, also no "adjust your sampling rate" message like before, so its like the option does nothing.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 16, 2021)

Set the mic to 16bit 44khz, and try that, there are also some other options, @Alan Finotty should know them.


----------



## UsernameRequired (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I installed https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/discussions/92 the Sonic Studio, Sonic Radar, and the Sound blaster are not working.

I installed the mod that I can endable 7.1"speaker fill" but no succes. I have ALC 4080.

My main goal is to get stereo audio out of the jack connectors, I want to stream stereo audio form the jack ports. My corrent solution is a jack splitter adapter.

A teroitical question:
If you use 7.1/5.1 is it possible the the driver autodetect the sound chanels and when you play 7.1/5.1 source audio than the output is 7.1/5.1 BUT when you play Stereo source then the output is stereo but all the jack connectors?

I attach pictures from my pc, the current "solution" and the not working programs.

Ps: I am not a native english spekar and a noob in audio.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 17, 2021)

The driver is for mainstream ALC, you have a USB. Different driver entirely.


----------



## UsernameRequired (Aug 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The driver is for mainstream ALC, you have a USB. Different driver entirely.


Thank you for the fast reply!

In short its not gona work with this mod, if I understand it right. 

Do you have any idea how could i stream stereo signal in multi jack connectors?


----------



## Ferather (Aug 17, 2021)

By stream do you mean digital audio, such as SPDIF-HDMI?


----------



## UsernameRequired (Aug 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> By stream do you mean digital audio, such as SPDIF-HDMI?


No. I have 2 separete speaker system a 5.1 and a 2.1, but i use them in stereo mode. Now i only can use them in the same time with a jack splitter. Is there a way to enable the jack connectors to play/stream stereo sound ? I hopeI phrase is right, if not i make a drawing.

Like in the picture.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 17, 2021)

If you open the panel you should be able to re-task an unused port to stereo speakers, for example side instead as speakers, you should then get stereo on that pin, and front-rear on the other pins.


----------



## mcswizzle (Aug 18, 2021)

mcswizzle said:


> Just wanted to note that I'm still having this issue with the latest drivers released yesterday, AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9175.1 (Signed), both with the Legacy and Universal drivers.
> 
> I can't seem to get anything other than 2-channel functioning properly in applications, whereas I know S/PDIF does support 5.1 as it was working before the latest Windows 21H1 update. I am not able to find the settings that TheDoctorTash recommends, but also this is not a problem with just browsers, but the audio device usage throughout the OS.
> 
> ...


After the last Windows update I found that, yet again, my 5.1 audio over Optical (S/PDIF) had failed to work. I uninstalled and reinstalled the latest release, but this did not return 5.1 support to functioning and the dropdown in the options only allowed 2.1 channel support.

I finally found the right words to search that led me to the following thread:









						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7 & 8 (With Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive)
					

Because your motherboard doesn't have the license for it.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The patcher in this thread worked immediately and first time with the official Realtek drivers, version 2.81.

Source that pointed me here: https://superuser.com/questions/1095458/windows-10-and-realtek-optical-output-5-1-dts-how-to-enable

OS Name Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
Version 10.0.19042 Build 19042
BaseBoard Product ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING

I recommend including this patch into the AAF drivers, if possible. This board is not terribly old at this point and with the right patches it certainly functions just fine, showing it is not a hardware issue but a matter of including the proper patches into the audio drivers..


----------



## Dee_NA (Aug 18, 2021)

The ASUS Essence STX II I think it is... is that part of the Realtek line?


----------



## isaakk (Aug 18, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Set the mic to 16bit 44khz, and try that, there are also some other options, @Alan Finotty should know them.


still its like the AEC option does nothing and no Enhancement tab

edit: like before was so easy, fresh windows - install drivers, go to enhancement tab, press AEC and woila, i could watch movies etc and my friends on discord would not hear anything, now they hear everthing from my computer, idk why Realtek/Windows did that change and im with this problem aready 1-2 years so i would be glad if any1 can help me or tell me another forum about sound maybe idk, but it suck that it dont work with exactly the same setup

*I dont know if this will considered spam or offtopic but maybe someone need it, maybe even @Alan Finotty can use it for improving its drivers.*
*Could solve it with this drivers, thanks to RavenTheDev#0332

This is the latest "Generic" driver for realtek chipsets, that overwrites Microsoft's version : **http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/driver/drvs/2021/06/dac4e876-e31f-4e5e-a230-40946f000885_0d12e66e1c349424ed4429ec1ed9a69443806382.cab* 

With this drivers Enhancements tab is back and aec working again


----------



## UsernameRequired (Aug 18, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If you open the panel you should be able to re-task an unused port to stereo speakers, for example side instead as speakers, you should then get stereo on that pin, and front-rear on the other pins.


I tried it but did not work. I red about it in other forum but i dont know how to manually retask pins. I think i have to play eith the registry files?


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you, this works awesome on my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite, the board has an amplified Realtek ALC 1200.

To get it working though I did the steps to install the DCH driver foremost in this thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/

Then ran this installer over it.

_*I am really impressed, it brought the onboard audio chip to life and have since put my Fidelio X2HR in the rear of my motherboard, sounds better than my external DAC / amp.*_











I have donated to your Paypal as a thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 19, 2021)

Enjoy DTS:X, be sure to buy a license for Sound Unbound.


----------



## lightzout (Aug 20, 2021)

OK I have to admit that sometimes I feel like a stereo type as a Californian blonde surfer who may partake of the herb my memory is unreliable at best. I have no idea what I did that made everything work perfectly for months and months - even rebooting was fine. I had the Soundblaster 720 working for playing FPS games and I have been listening to more music than ever while I play sometimes. I use Foobar2000 to play music/movies via optical out to a older Sony receiver that has Dolby Digital/Pro Logic/DTS decoder often while I am playing a game a without audio out from green pront panel audio jack on PC. It took about a year to get everything right and once it was dialed I seem to have lost all recollection of how to reproduce it.

Not a big deal. I like Soundblaster for FPS games, the scout mode really does give you directional audio cues where you can hear the direction an opponent is approaching you from.  In games like Battle Royale knowing someone  is coming and where to aim or look out is critical. But I would say the improvement of  Creative's Scout Mode is marginal. I was playing last night and Atmos is on. I tried to install CSB720 and it would not launch even with KGA so I just installed Dolbt Digital and Atmos.However, while I was tuning someo settings for another game I looked at a unfamiliar app running and taking up memory.

Creative.UWPRPCService.exe It says itspart of Alan's suite and has his certificate. Just wondering if I can delete or if its part of the package even though I intentionally wanted to remove all creative drivers this time around just for comparison or contrast.  Otherwise the only audio processes are related to DAX API which is what I expected.  Driver storedid not show any Creative and I used DDU to remove soundblaster so its a little odd. Thoughts?


----------



## Fx7 (Aug 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> For anyone using 5.1, you can get virtual sides, normally only with analogue, but with a trick in the driver, also SPDIF.
> Set the output as 7.1, and disable the side speakers, this tells Windows to handle 8 channels as 6.
> 
> View attachment 201698
> ...


@Ferather  this is exactly what i want to do. Where do I add these values on which drive? I don't want to hear the additional sounds of 7.1 when using 5.1. but when using SPDIF in all the drivers here, the speker setup does not appear on the screen. I can already make this change while using SPDIF on my desktop computer with "creative sonblaster z" installed, it would be great if I could do this with a realtek driver on the notebook I am using right now.


----------



## tisusbr (Aug 21, 2021)

Is there any way I can decode dolby pro logic II on my ALC1220. I'm trying everything. Driver download already unlocked dolby ata appears. however it does not work. I don't have an external receiver for my 5.1.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 21, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9215.1

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## dododo (Aug 22, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9215.1
> 
> WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.
> ...


Can't start
Black screen



Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9215.1
> 
> WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.
> ...


error


----------



## Fx7 (Aug 22, 2021)

dododo said:


> Can't start
> Black screen
> 
> 
> error


me too. 
first the dts ultra software is broken. the software opens and closes without loading the content window. Then I started to experience the same situation in sonic. The same situation happened many times after uninstall. I had to restore it a few days ago with system restore.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 22, 2021)

I guess if Sonic is also playing up, then something has changed in the new driver, is it the mod or the newer driver its self?


----------



## Fx7 (Aug 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I guess if Sonic is also playing up, then something has changed in the new driver, is it the mod or the newer driver its self?


after running system restore. I did not install DtsX Ultra, the problem in sonic software was fixed.


----------



## root7hk (Aug 22, 2021)

hello friends I have a problem about some configurations in the video I show my installation
look at it to know if any solution
I want to keep the audio channels and Dolby atmos
If I apply the activation of dolby atmos in fx configurator, the channel options are lost in the audio properties

I am going to buy a 7.1 home theater but first I need to solve this problem I hope you help me
please i don't know what to do


----------



## Ferather (Aug 22, 2021)

@Fx7, noted, I have not yet seen this fault. Was the app downloaded from the store, or installed manually via a file?


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Aug 22, 2021)

Just wanted to report that all is working good and fine on my ASUS A15 TUF Laptop  can't complain literally even if I try to find issues.  Even when I use my headset Bluetooth ... the difference is heaven to my ears


----------



## Fx7 (Aug 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Fx7, noted, I have not yet seen this fault. Was the app downloaded from the store, or installed manually via a file?


probably the problem is that dts-x ultra is destabilizing the system. Sonic software was also affected by this. I've used  apps from the AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9215.1 package. I also did not download it from the internet or update it from the app store. 

ps: I have been installing and deleting these packages every day for the last 2 weeks. to adapt the sound features I want to my computer. maybe the problem was just me uninstalling the drivers and software too much..


----------



## Ferather (Aug 22, 2021)

Odd, I download from the Store, but I am not sure if that's the issue.

Get link from Store, paste and download here.


----------



## amymor (Aug 22, 2021)

hi guys
i have MSI H310m Gaming Plus with ALC887 sound card. i know my sound card is bad and its only supports generic drivers.
my purpose is only gaiming. so i have a few questions:
1) will the games sound improve if i install the moded driver? i mean what is difference between a generic realtek driver without any software and a moded driver with softwares? i already had H170 with ALC 1151 which was integrated with the creative sound blaster. i tested its options like vitrual 3d sound and radar mode etc but i didnt find any big improvement. radar mode just makes sounds and noises louder. when i turned off all enhancements i heard a much clearer sound and also i found the real streao is better than a vitrual 3d sound for me. After this tests, i came to the conclusion that the realtec driver without any software and ehancment is better for my personal taste.
im noob at audio stuffs so pls let me know if you disagree with my personal experiment in games. also what software with which settings do you use and recommend? any full guide?

2) as i said my purpose is only gaming so here is a very very important question, does a moded driver with bunch of software affect gaming performance? if yes, how much?
sry for my bad eng
thanks


----------



## GaZw (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi guys i did an audio comparison between Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Dolby Access and Boom3D with a short video where dobly works with his echo. sry for the drops frame is problem of recorder









						Dolby Atmos for Gaming
					

Watch "Dolby Atmos for Gaming" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						Dolby Access
					

Watch "Dolby Access" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						Boom 3d Ambience 0.2
					

Watch "Boom 3d Ambience 0.2" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




The echo effect can be controlled in Boom3D with the ambient option. The echo only appears when an application requires the use of dobly effects
I guess Boom3d is compatible with Dolby Atmos


----------



## Ferather (Aug 23, 2021)

And it also works with DTS:X, its one of my top suggestions. It uses passthrough mode, so it works with any FX and any device.
I almost built DTS:X in this way with VAC, however DTS only detects HDAUDIO devices for stereo.









						Boom 3D 1.2.3
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## AudiophiIe (Aug 23, 2021)

root7hk said:


> hello friends I have a problem about some configurations in the video I show my installation
> look at it to know if any solution
> I want to keep the audio channels and Dolby atmos
> If I apply the activation of dolby atmos in fx configurator, the channel options are lost in the audio properties
> ...



______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

You definitely used the wrong effects options. You need to use the "3rd Effects with Realtek Effects for Realtek UAD"! ;




I recommend (DAPv251-VLLDP120) in your case.





And also necessarily  be sure that you change the default SKU at this point: from "<sku value="DolbyAtmos"/>" to --> "<sku value="DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystemForGaming"/>" in  --->>> "C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\default.xml".


----------



## root7hk (Aug 23, 2021)

hi AudiophiIe thanks for answering
apply your settings and the calenales disappeared in the sound properties as in realtek
and also use the correct presets


----------



## AudiophiIe (Aug 24, 2021)

@root7hk
Then enter these settings in the "FX Configurator" for your analogue realtek audio output,
that should fix the problem;

[CompositeSFX]
{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
[CompositeMFX]
{5B98E1AC-A670-4311-B4F8-DC25E30CFBFF}
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}
[CompositeEFX]
{D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[CompositeOSFX]
{71111103-AC62-4939-B476-4BB282B2B42C}
[CompositeOMFX]
{7121B512-6CC5-4C77-AE3A-823F966CCD3D}
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingOSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingOMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}

*Make sure that you add the corresponding keys for any audio applications that you currently have installed + want to use. 
+ Also load the suitable registrys.*
_*Just use the options "import registry file".  
+ "Load external config" but here open the .ini files in a text editor / notepad and add the additional keys in the FX configurator._


----------



## root7hk (Aug 24, 2021)

brother apply your settings
in analogue realtek audio output and this has happened
only 2 options appear in the sound properties and the realtek audio output device no longer appears
what am I doing wrong


----------



## Marc1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Is it normal that I don't get DTS Interactive? My motherboard, an Asus PRIME H410M-E, does support DTS output through S/PDIF. Maybe there's a setting I need to change?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 25, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9219.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## root7hk (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello Ferather, I was browsing the page and I came across a publication from you, about Dolby Atmos Home Theater. I think I buy a home theater 7.1 these days but I want to use dolby atmos
Can you pass me your driver brother, I'm tired of investigating, can you help me?


----------



## ingaos (Aug 27, 2021)

dts x ultra dont work cant someone help me to fix it


----------



## Mitras (Aug 27, 2021)

ingaos said:


> dts x ultra dont work cant someone help me to fix it


same here.
Worked for few days and now it don't even if Windows Store update are disable


----------



## João Miguel (Aug 27, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Here it works like a wonder.


Hi Alan, could you help me? I have a problem that when I install AAF OPTIMUS it only installs the programs and doesn't install the drivers, is it because I uninstalled and installed it over and over again? I wanted to install this new version that came out the day before yesterday, and one more question, I was wondering why Dolby Atmos Digital and DTS Interactive don't go together in realtek's audio effects? they all go to analogue, I can only hear it through realtek's audio standard, sorry if I'm being stupid but it's because I don't know how to handle these things very well... do you have any social networks? 

Oi Alan, poderia me ajudar? estou com um problema que quando eu instalo o AAF OPTIMUS ele só instala os programas e não imstala os drivers, será por quê eu desistalei e instalei várias e várias vezes? eu queria instalar essa nova versão que saiu anteontem, e mais uma pergunta, eu queria saber o porque que o Dolby Atmos Digital e o DTS Interactive não ficam juntos nos efeitos de áudio da realtek? eles vão tudo pro analógico, eu só consigo escutar pelo padrão de áudio da realtek, desculpa se estou sendo burro mas é pq eu n sei mexer muito bem nessas coisas ... você tem alguma rede social?


----------



## Ferather (Aug 27, 2021)

@root7hk, I have not tested D-Home Theatre on SPDIF, I just unlocked it (see here), no driver is required, but you do need the app (see here), and a receiver that supports it on SPDIF. *
@ingaos, Check the service is running, if its running then Alan may have changed the service.exe, which doesn't unlock 5.1 like it used to.

99% of OEM's don't support SPDIF at its current standard (125mpbs), only the old standard (3.1mpbs), because they live in a dungeon.

* After you select the formats in SPDIF, disable the device then re-enable, now it will unlock and show DHT.

====


----------



## Set0ka (Aug 28, 2021)

Wow this is an amazing sound driver mod I installed it on my ROG Zephyrus S17(GX703)
Was missing sonic studio great to see i can use it once again plus a bunch of other goodies 
Everything is working perfectly! 

I had to disable some windows driver updates to get it working correctly and stop auto update of store apps


After all that no issues
Thanks so much for this fine release


----------



## Jorgeapp (Aug 28, 2021)

any safe uninstaller? i want update


----------



## mmm83 (Aug 30, 2021)

*UPDATE: *Please disregard. I switched to and HDMI connection with a passthrough to my TV and everything works out of the box. If anyone else is having this problem with SPDIF and you can connect with HDMI instead, give it a shot.

Someone, please help me. I've been banging my head against this wall for 8 hours and idk what else to do.

  I have an MSI x570 Gaming Edge WIFI mainboard. It has integrated Realtek ALC1220 audio with S/PDIF optical out. It outputs PCM stereo correctly using the standard Realtek drivers for Windows 10. My receiver is capable of decoding DD and DTS. I used an official, purchased copy DD-Live with my old X-Fi card and it worked fine with this receiver.
*What I want to happen:*
  I want to hear surround sound from games and movies that contain it. I don't mind if stereo sources like music or stereo videos only play in stereo. I don't need enhancements like crystallizer or EQ. I don't use headphones at all.
*What I tried:*
  I installed AAF DCH drivers with almost every combination of options. I tried the Realtek legacy window and the Realtek Console. For each of those, I tried the DDL/DTS encoders and each of the standalone encoders. Between each uninstall and install, I made sure that no driver residue existed by using Driver Explorer. I also restarted my computer each time.
*What actually happens:*
  The only applicable audio device is S/PDIF with the name AAF Optimus. From the Supported Formats tab in audio settings, I can play the sample DTS and DD files. _Those work! _The display on my receiver shows whichever one I pick. There is no mirroring or bleed between channels. I know that encoded, discrete audio is capable of being directly output over S/PDIF. The same is true for VLC with S/PDIF Passthrough enabled.
BUT,
when I hop over to the Advanced Tab and select an output encoder, whichever I installed for this attempt, it doesn't work. The test button outputs stereo with no center channel. The FR and FL channels are mirrored onto the BR and BL speakers. My receiver shows that the content is DD or DTS. The same issue happens in games and media files with 5.1 channels. Realtek panel and SB Connect show a two speaker setup. There is no option to change to 2.1 or 5.1. My old X-Fi with DD-Live created another Speakers device that would output surround correctly over S/PDIF. I do not have that device with any of the various installs of AAF Optimus.

  Sorry to be so long-winded. I just wanted to give as much info as possible. I don't know what else to do. I'm open to the idea that I don't know how surround is supposed to work in Windows 10. Maybe I need Atmos or DTS:X or audio objects or whatever. I have no idea what any of that is. I just want to play Cyberpunk and Netflix with surround sound. _How can I get a basic 5.1 setup that works with games and my hardware?_ Thanks for your time.


----------



## dhrto (Aug 30, 2021)

@mmm83 Have you tried disable the 'enable audio enhancements' checkbox in the advanced tab of the driver properties? That's what did the trick for me for games (also posted a while back in this same thread). Might help or not, but give it a shot.


----------



## mmm83 (Aug 30, 2021)

dhrto said:


> @mmm83 Have you tried disable the 'enable audio enhancements' checkbox in the advanced tab of the driver properties? That's what did the trick for me for games (also posted a while back in this same thread). Might help or not, but give it a shot.


Yeah I tried every possible combo of settings in the install, Windows and third party sound trays like Connect and Realtek Console. I can get sound in the surround speakers, it's just never the correct sound. Live and Connect will encode all sound but they'll never encode channels besides FR and FL. It's not a big deal though. HDMI seems to be working fine. It's carrying 6 discrete channels in PCM. I don't need to use modded drivers. It just sucks that MSI and Realtek would include an S/PDIF connector but not support the most basic surround setups out of the box. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 31, 2021)

@mmm83, Alan is still using the patched APO, and seems to have muddled the dedicated DTS Interactive I shared with him.
I can say if Alan had listened you should not have this old issue (yes old issue), the patched APO is bugged.

Here is my modded driver, its basic in terms of APO's, just DTS APO4 (DTS:X) and DTS Interactive.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4591679

----

Currently I have DTS Interactive:X (with APO4), on both my ALC889 SPDIF, and AMD GPU HDMI.


 
 

Me and Alan share file and ways to do things, although I just read his stuff, I send him DTS things.
He doesn't always understand exactly what I say, or how I program.

I use Equalizer APO to upmix stereo, it has an off button, so you can have just stereo.

====

Caution!: DTS APO4 + Stereo Upmixer (stereo surround, cloned) = addictive, what is stereo?


----------



## mmm83 (Sep 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @mmm83, Alan is still using the patched APO, and seems to have muddled the dedicated DTS Interactive I shared with him.
> I can say if Alan had listened you should not have this old issue (yes old issue), the patched APO is bugged.
> 
> [snip]


Can I use these drivers for the NVIDIA audio? I'm fine with with multichannel PCM over HDMI if the source doesn't contain DD or DTS encoding. And my receiver has an "All Stereo" button that sends stereo to the rear channels. I'd just like to mess around with some of the spatial enhancements. Does that require modded drivers or can I just use SB Connect or some other software?


----------



## Ferather (Sep 1, 2021)

You will do well with HDMI, I only do HDMI and SPDIF (digital interfaces), I don't do stereo and I don't do analogue, ever, 

No you don't need a modded driver to use it on Nvidia, I made a pack that installs DTS:X Ultra and Interactive on any PC, but however, its programming is restricted to HDAUDIO devices.
HDAUDIO, are devices such as onboard audio (not the USB one), and dedicated sound cards such as Creative or even AMD-Nvidia GPU, so no USB or virtual devices 

Also stereo detection is based on pin config, pin config is for analogue only output (4 x 3.5mm pin), multichannel enables on any device.
To get stereo mode on Ultra with for example SPDIF or HDMI which lack analogue pin, you change device then back.

----









						DTS:X APO4 + DTS Interactive for Most Devices
					

DTS:X [APO4] + DTS Interactive  Download: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/t56tbrq4bv6r6/DTS+Ultra+Pack Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS+UWP+Appx  ----  1: Double click install. 2: Edit the .reg files in /SETUP/ to setup the each output.  To setup the .reg files (which...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



https://www.mediafire.com/file/cpy21sltn2w6fw5/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file









						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						DTS No Realtek - VAC
					

Watch "DTS No Realtek - VAC" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




----


----------



## Ferather (Sep 3, 2021)

@Alan Finotty, did I tell you the Atmos app you shared with me has SPDIF-HDMI mode? Any enhancer that works on analogue direct will work on the analogue portion of SPDIF-HDMI, its PCM.
When I added all the extra keys and composite FX points to Realtek SPDIF, the atmos app's interface changed when I switched between analogue and SPDIF.

You should even be able to get sonic studio on SPDIF-HDMI, in the composite section, and OEM for extra keys.

Note: Always add encoders as the last point on EFX, this way you get all before it before compression.
Since the loss is more controlled, you can pre-compensate with enhancers.


----------



## The End of my Wits (Sep 4, 2021)

Hey- hate to be a pain, looks like you're going through it with all these requests so here's mine....
Okay, Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro Wifi and Realtek ALC1220-VB and I do not know shit compared to most of you but I think Microsoft just junks any kind of helpful audio driver I try to install for whatever reason and theirs are bullshit- I hear they arent supporting that Realtek chip on 10 anymore? 
Doesn't this come down to liability and false advertising? I was, or am looking for a class-action lawsuit to piggy-back into. This is 5 years now and the second motherboard touting 5 and 7.1 surround and having no choice but 2.0 and it fucking pisses me off. Helluva HTR. 
So- No sound blaster- no 3rd (4th?) party hardware just that board, that chip, exiting my pc  via HDMI from an Asrock RX 580 8gb to my Onkyo TX-SR705 and me, dying for the Realtek Audio Manager and all that comes with it. If you can help me.... aside from shitting myself I'll be forever grateful...


----------



## Ferather (Sep 4, 2021)

Win10 certainly dropped Creative X-Fi support, but I really doubt Realtek support would ever be dropped, like ever!.
Win10 does have some audio issues, I read many people compare Win7 and XP and say 10 is worse.

Almost every motherboard comes with Realtek onboard.

====



Also note, if you want more than 8 channels with PCM, you probably wont find a supporting audio processor on the market.
Almost all PCM devices only go up to 8 channels, 4x 3.5mm, so far that I've seen, even HDMI is the same.

To do more, it will need to be encoded, and you need a supporting format for your receiver.
DTS-HD MA and TrueHD don't have PCM transcoders, so its a bit limited.


----------



## PossibleTurco (Sep 5, 2021)

What's the best version for Realtek ALC269? With this audio chip as if the latest versions don't work very well.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 6, 2021)

Boom 3D update: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4599131

In this version you can directly enable DTS-Dolby spatial modes, as normal. No lag, delay, just better stereo.
Works on any device, no programming needed, simply select the output device.

----

Side note, spatial modes and almost all enhancers are for stereo, and to mimic multichannel (never 100%).
Best surround is with true multichannel speakers, and the best-only enhancer is DTS.

The same can be said for the two current PCM transcoders.

Dolby Digital Live: 16bit/48khz, 640kbps.
DTS Surround: 24bit/48khz, 1509kbps.



----

Build your own preset: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4597898


----------



## Bronze113 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey I've just installed only the Realtek options in the installer, but the audio is very loud, to the point of possibly damaging my laptop speakers - is there an easy way to lower the maximum volume using the policy tweak tool? Can't figure it out. Also tried EqualizerApo but that had no effect whatsoever.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 9, 2021)

PossibleTurco said:


> What's the best version for Realtek ALC269? With this audio chip as if the latest versions don't work very well.



what kind of computer you are using?  ALC269 is mostly used on laptop PCs and some AIO (all-in-one) PCs and just provide 2-channel stereo sound


===

let's see if Alan F will do either a 6.0.9228.1 or 6.0.9231.1 version of his modded DCH driver



Bronze113 said:


> Hey I've just installed only the Realtek options in the installer, but the audio is very loud, to the point of possibly damaging my laptop speakers - is there an easy way to lower the maximum volume using the policy tweak tool? Can't figure it out. Also tried EqualizerApo but that had no effect whatsoever.



as I asked PossibleTurco, what kind of machine do you have?  provide specs of your PC here


----------



## Bronze113 (Sep 9, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> what kind of computer you are using?  ALC269 is mostly used on laptop PCs and some AIO (all-in-one) PCs and just provide 2-channel stereo sound
> 
> 
> ===
> ...


I have a Dell XPS 15 9560. I appreciate it may not be properly compatible with my device and I have no idea which version to use -the only reason I'm using this driver is because the OEM one comes with WavesMaxAudio which I absolutely hate, and if I somehow manage to remove it then headphones don't work properly as it's integrated into the driver itself. I used to use Kevin Shroff's Modded Realtek Driver but it's outdated and a pain to install. I actually got equalizer apo working in the end using the compatibility options, and I just added a gain reduction so the volume is at a perfect level. The only thing that doesn't really work now is the Realtek ASIO driver. Any software trying to use it just throws error messages saying unable to configure sample rate, etc.


----------



## senior.mersi (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello friends!I am asking for help-the latest version of Alan's driver works fine for me.But I would like to link the Dolby Atmos applications with the Bluetooth Logitec adapter..so as not to pull the audio cable into the next room. I've been dealing with this problem for a couple of weeks, but I haven't found a way out.I will be glad of your advice..


----------



## Fx7 (Sep 11, 2021)

@Alan Finotty  , Many thanks for everything

simple question: I don't want the Dolby Digital Live option to be listed. Is there a practical solution? using the *register *or *AudioDevice *options.

I removed the 192khz and 96khz values that I did not use from the list. but I couldn't find an option related to Dolby digital Live.
I am installing "Patched APO (with DDL_DTS)" in AFF installation. In other installation options, I just cannot activate DTS.






PS: 
To hear the *DTS-X* and *Dolby Atmos* effects in *5.1,* I had to clear the *Realtek values* from the *SFX *from the *MFX*. (otherwise there was no sound from the rear speaker.) Is this the case with everyone or is it due to my chip model? (ALC8*99*)


----------



## Ferather (Sep 11, 2021)

It's not the 889, I have an 889, likely a driver, extension, or policy issue, else don't know sorry.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

DTS unbound is always license even though I signed out of my store account. bare in mind it was successfully installed in AAFOptimusAudioPack9215.exe. Ive completely removed drivers using DriverStoreExplorer.v0.11.72 and also used IobitUninstaller to finish the uninstallation of the the alanfinoty installer. restarted my pc reinstalled AAFOptimusAudioPack9219 and AAFOptimusAudioPack9215 multiple times and thats the only thing to give me trouble still. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 12, 2021)

I think you mean stuck in unlicensed, totally uninstall the SU app, (no need to uninstall the driver), then in the start menu right click 7-zip, or Win-Rar, and open as admin.
Navigate to: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\, and delete the DTS Sound Unbound folders (hold shift), open the store app and disable auto updates.

Restart your computer for good measure then install the provided one that contains a license, if it updates, you loose the license.



----

Nice to see a lot of you enjoying (or trying) DTS, good show!


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I think you mean stuck in unlicensed, totally uninstall the SU app, (no need to uninstall the driver), then in the start menu right click 7-zip, or Win-Rar, and open as admin.
> Navigate to: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\, and delete the DTS Sound Unbound folders (hold shift), open the store app and disable auto updates.
> 
> Restart your computer for good measure then install the provided one that contains a license, if it updates, you loose the license.
> ...


thanks for your response. did most of it but now im stuck on trying to install just that app. when i try to use alans installer it says my pc already installed on my PC

EDIT: ok I did everything opened alans app with winrar and went to apps folder and reinstalled DSU after Ive removed it and restarted but tstill start unlicensed.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 13, 2021)

Is the DTS APO service running? and do you have a VPN? Doubt this will make a difference but here is the full package.


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

thanks lol everything is now messed up reinstalled everything and no apps open but dolby. the rest saying the the app isnt installed correctly or service not running. Im frustrated now.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 13, 2021)

:s Sounds like the problem was elsewhere and has got worse, I don't know with this package. When you uninstalled did you use pnputil to remove all extensions, components and so on?


----------



## AHITMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

the problem was not using the DriverStoreExplorer.v0.11.72 first so when I tried to open apps after install they would not work. the reason for doing so was because I was trying all sorts of methods to try and get DTSU licensed again. but to no avail. Anywho, got everything back to normal working again but still DTSU not Licensed. thanks for your response.


----------



## fiftydinar (Sep 15, 2021)

Is there a possibility to update driver to the new Windows 11 driver release? Maybe to have it as a separate package from current one?


----------



## Ferather (Sep 16, 2021)

As far as I know the current package works on Win11, although if there is a Win11 driver, its likely a beta.


----------



## val_andrio (Sep 16, 2021)

I' m using AAF drivers for years now, and I would like to say many thanks for revamping our otherwise mediocre Realtek chips!

Now I'm on a Aorus Elite X570 (ALC1200) and although everything was working perfect with 6.0.8xxx series drivers (and even with 6.0.9xxx),
after a dreadful win update (some Realtek things), the nightmare has begun.

Long story short I can install everything, but with SB Connect doesn't affect the sound, Dolby Atmos says there is a problem with driver, DTS Sound Unbound requires payment for the plugins, etc, etc.
So I lost all the magic. Clean, installed many times, used Ghostbuster to find ghosted devices and clean, DeviceRemover, DriverStoreExplorer......nothing seems to work.
I have sound but it seems that is passing through another driver or something. In device manager everything seems in place with AFF APOs and everything.

Does anyone have any magic dust idea to share?

EDIT: This doesn't seem correct...


----------



## dododo (Sep 18, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...


AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9219.1 DTSX installation failed


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 18, 2021)

dododo said:


> AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9219.1 DTSX installation failed


Reports that a file is missing.


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 19, 2021)

Could help me plz?


----------



## karateca (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi, dont come activate the dts sound unbound?
when install from drivers asus have licence, but when update lose the licencia, how can resolve that issue?


----------



## The End of my Wits (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm not sure I'm even posting in the right thread here as everyone seems to be talking about 889 Realtek? I still, after all this time have Zero surround capabilities for my ALC 1220-VB and I just did a clean Windows 10 install onto a new SSD and there were two Realtek drivers on the Gigabyte site for my B450 Aorus Pro Wifi and they like to "uninstall the old one then install the new one itself" so I don't know how I can even get both installed or if I'm supposed to. Points moot tho because I looked today and Microsoft seemed to replace those with their own anyway which are also lame 2.0  drivers. I found the Realtekaudio mgr. but had to dig it out and install it myself but those got replaced by Microsoft anyway
I keep trying to find something here but like I said it's all 889 chip or Sound Blaster or Atmos stuff or this not applicable for my case.
I'll be over here in my corner if you need me- lol


----------



## solaris7 (Sep 21, 2021)

Heya , thanks for the OP drivers.
But Im overwhelmed with the number of options available. Can someone help me out with which options I need for Dolby Atmos ?

For each run , I uninstalled the audio device from devmgmt and removed all realtek sound drivers with driverstore 

I tried to installed with options
- Realtek UWP Default APO 
- Decoder Dolby Digital 
- Unticked everything expect
  - Dolby Atmos > Dolby Atmos for Gaming 
  - Realtek Asio 

But dolby app shows please reinstall drivers or restart pc

My laptop - Acer Predator PH315-51 

Thnx


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 21, 2021)

New drivers ? Waves APO include in new versions please


----------



## val_andrio (Sep 22, 2021)

solaris7 said:


> Heya , thanks for the OP drivers.
> But Im overwhelmed with the number of options available. Can someone help me out with which options I need for Dolby Atmos ?
> 
> For each run , I uninstalled the audio device from devmgmt and removed all realtek sound drivers with driverstore
> ...



Try going to Settings -> Sound -> Sound Control panel 
Select your output (Speakers)
Properties -> Advanced Tab
and check "Enable audio enhancements"


----------



## bg_ultime (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello guys i have a problem with this driver on my laptop. I've done a default installation but my headset mic is not working. I've also noticed that when i use my headset sound come also from my laptop speakers. Can you help me guys?


----------



## Unith (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello,
Only Dolby atomos speaker system/dolby atomos for gaming works for me, every other app won't even open.
I remember that I used blasterx 720 year or two ago and everything was fine but now nothing works.
My mobo is asrock z370 k6 with alc1220


----------



## Unith (Sep 24, 2021)

I installed standard version and everything works fine, screw this m$ bullshit with uwp, nothing but trouble.


----------



## solaris7 (Sep 25, 2021)

val_andrio said:


> Try going to Settings -> Sound -> Sound Control panel
> Select your output (Speakers)
> Properties -> Advanced Tab
> and check "Enable audio enhancements"


Thanks for your suggestion but Atmos wasnt working due to me also installing Dolby Digital Decoder


----------



## Ferather (Sep 25, 2021)

The older patched Realtek APO is nothing but problems, you don't even get the APO updates. Dedicated APO is the right way.
There is a dedicated DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live, the DTS one I have, Dolby I could not source.


----------



## solaris7 (Sep 25, 2021)

Unith said:


> I installed standard version and everything works fine, screw this m$ bullshit with uwp, nothing but trouble.


Not a pro but sharing from my experience.
Check if you Microsoft .NET redistributable installed 
UWP is pain , even if you uninstall the app , it might leave the config residue in WindowsApps directory. Also you normally can't delete anything inside it but you can check if there is DTS residue with powershell admin.
Also check that you remove all drivers related to Realtek , DTS or AAF ( more details on page#1)


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Sep 27, 2021)

Please help me guys!!

I bought a new PC. An HP pavilion tp01-1028ng. Since then my Soundblaster Z has stopped working properly. After a few minutes the channels are swapped or everything starts to rustle. What can I do? I have already updated the BIOS and drivers. 


Does the drivers on the first Page help me? 

My Motherboard HP8767 (it dont hava a spdif) and i also have a GTX1660 Super

I only watching animes from my HDD and with the Soundblaster Z i was able to activate dts connect and Dts neo and it Sounds perfect. But now the soundblaster dont work after i activate a encoder.

What can i do? I only want dts connect/dts neo PC for watching my animes.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> As far as I know the current package works on Win11, although if there is a Win11 driver, its likely a beta.



all DCH based drivers from 2020 & 2021 work fine under Win11



antonkaz said:


> New drivers ? Waves APO include in new versions please



*NO, antonkaz!*
waves maxxaudio apo *never* gonna included in DCH modded drivers, not even in new versions - waves always enforced restrictions on their software and never work on unsupported hardware


----------



## Ferather (Sep 27, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> all DCH based drivers from 2020 & 2021 work fine under Win11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part 1, thankyou. Part 2, noted.


----------



## AHITMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Me again guys, I have no luck imstalling this on windows 11, can anyone telme if they had any luck and if yes what were the step you took to fix everything. Because literally everything does not work for me.no matter how many times i reinstall. As a matter of fact in driverstore app no drivers is shown in regards to alan finotty or realtek for that matter so they're not being installed.


----------



## sheik124 (Oct 3, 2021)

Long ago I had some pretty basic hacked X-Fi drivers that enabled DDL/DTS Interactive, am I doing something wrong? Pretty sure this old Z77 board has an ALC892, if that makes a difference.

Just tried installing this with the "new" Realtek APO DDL_DTS option, no Nahmic APO installed, and the two Dolby/DTS APO selected, as well as Creative Cinema 5. Dolby app doesn't show up at all, DTS app wants a license. There is no Realtek control panel to be found anywhere. If I recall correctly, I used to see DDL/DTS as options I could enable on either the S/PDIF output or the regular analog minijacks, it's not on either. I think the secret sauce was setting the analog output to 5.1, enabling DTS Interactive, and then just using the optical output.

Enhancements are enabled on both devices. Stereo 96/24 works over S/PDIF, but that was working with the default drivers too. These ancient Logitech Z-5500 speakers can do DTS 96/24 but I don't think DTS Interactive ever supported it, I could stick with just using the DPLII decoder built-in to it, but DTS Neo always sounded better to my ears and I used to upmix it using the Creative driver that way.

If I have to do something in AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool to make it work, I sure as hell don't know where to start.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 4, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9231.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.

If Dolby Atmos again insists not to install, here are the packages for installation.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Oct 4, 2021)

"ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips." Indeed, I also got asked about this, totally different driver and files. USB is not HDAUDIO.

----

@sheik124, I have Z906, they also do 96/24, bit its a bit pointless given its still 1509kbps, same as 48/24 (Interactive).
I find Interactive with controlled loss, sounds better than 5.1 analogue direct with signal degradation.

Toslink optical is immune to EFI and so on, and analogue usually needs more hardware.

Also note 48/24 is still the standard with DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD.


----------



## solaris7 (Oct 6, 2021)

AHITMAN said:


> Me again guys, I have no luck imstalling this on windows 11, can anyone telme if they had any luck and if yes what were the step you took to fix everything. Because literally everything does not work for me.no matter how many times i reinstall. As a matter of fact in driverstore app no drivers is shown in regards to alan finotty or realtek for that matter so they're not being installed.


It might be your antivirus blocking the installations.

I am using Windows 11 build 22000 and AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9219.1 , DTS only are working for me


----------



## pyuras (Oct 6, 2021)

The only version of the driver that works correctly in 5.1 for me is the Patched APO. Will it work if I update to Windows 11 or am I screwed? I have ALC892 (Gigabyte Z390 M GAMING).


----------



## Phailing (Oct 7, 2021)

Thank you for the drivers, and very appreciative of the work that has been done. I am getting a slight issue however... I just installed the driver 6.0.9231.1 on my ALC1200 (MSI X570 Tomahawk) and DTS/DDL(5.1) are now both selectable with the Patched APO. However, when I try to test it with a 5.1 encoded video only Left, Right, Centre and Sub seems to be working, I get no audio from Rear Left and Rear Right. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix it?


----------



## antonkaz (Oct 7, 2021)

Alan hello ! Make this - 
Intel SST / Sound Wire and Realtek I2c HW Audio Codecs Drivers support on your mods. This need to all... Thanks. Sorry me for flood....​


----------



## Ferather (Oct 7, 2021)

Quit the repeated mod dev harassment. You have been doing this for months now, use messaging, no means no.


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 7, 2021)

@Alan Finotty - In the latest version, 6.0.9231.1, Room Correction is not working in Realtek Audio Console at least with analog connections with a 5.1 channel system on my ASUS B550-F Strix F Gaming. The older driver (9219.1) works perfectly.


----------



## zrorz (Oct 8, 2021)

solaris7 said:


> It might be your antivirus blocking the installations.
> 
> I am using Windows 11 build 22000 and AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9219.1 , DTS only are working for me


i have win 11 and all is working, dolby and dts. If you upgrade from win 10, you have to reinstall everything. making sure removing left over drivers with the driver explorer, i uninstalled AAF drivers after the upgrade to 11 and it had leftovers still in the driver store. Im using 9231.1. My AV is also running.



AHITMAN said:


> Me again guys, I have no luck imstalling this on windows 11, can anyone telme if they had any luck and if yes what were the step you took to fix everything. Because literally everything does not work for me.no matter how many times i reinstall. As a matter of fact in driverstore app no drivers is shown in regards to alan finotty or realtek for that matter so they're not being installed.


Im on windows 11 Pro 22000.

Do a clean install, Disable windows update settings that allows the drivers installation**, use the Group policy editor (run --> gpedit.msc). Uninstall realtek, use driver store to remove realtek audio or AAF drivers. Download new version 9231.1, Make sure Windows *DEVELOPER mode* is ON, Install use Patched APO version + whatever else u want. reboot, wait until the UWP realtek audio console is installed.
Configure as is or u can install EQ APO.

**Group Policy editor (gpedit.msc) -> Computer config -> Windows components -> Windows update -> Manage updates offered from Windows Update -> Do not include drivers with Windows Update -> Enable. 

for Optical with *just *the AAF drivers i needed to disable (untick) Enable audio enhancement for the rears to work.



pyuras said:


> The only version of the driver that works correctly in 5.1 for me is the Patched APO. Will it work if I update to Windows 11 or am I screwed? I have ALC892 (Gigabyte Z390 M GAMING).


Win 11 works, just have to do a clean reinstall


----------



## Phailing (Oct 8, 2021)

zrorz said:


> for Optical with *just *the AAF drivers i needed to disable (untick) Enable audio enhancement for the rears to work.



This has solved my problem, rear speakers work now! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## pyuras (Oct 9, 2021)

zrorz said:


> i have win 11 and all is working, dolby and dts. If you upgrade from win 10, you have to reinstall everything. making sure removing left over drivers with the driver explorer, i uninstalled AAF drivers after the upgrade to 11 and it had leftovers still in the driver store. Im using 9231.1. My AV is also running.
> 
> 
> Im on windows 11 Pro 22000.
> ...


It's working fine for me, thanks!

Instead of editing group policy for all drivers, I just hid the Realtek updates using microsoft's own tool.


----------



## daKazze (Oct 12, 2021)

Sorry for asking but I cant seem to get my stuff working even after hours of reading an trying....

I am using a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro  with Realtek® ALC1220-VB running Windows 11.

All I want to do is to get 5.1 surround sound via an optical cable to my home theater amp.
Trying different drivers and settings i sometimes was able to get the option to choose "Dobly DTS" or "Dolby Digital live" but then its always the case that the realtek software doesnt work and I have no way to adjust the rear and center speakers.
Also the subwoofer never seems to work.

I tryed several different clean installs of the package with different options but I am not sure what to choose to get my stuff working.
Disabled driver signature enforcement, Windows update driver-updates, enabled Dev. Options to uninstall untrusted stuff and always uninstalled old software and drivers before installing again.

Could anyone help me out and tell me what to install/tick to get 5.1 Sound (subwoofer included) via optical cable to work?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 12, 2021)

daKazze said:


> Sorry for asking but I cant seem to get my stuff working even after hours of reading an trying....
> 
> I am using a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro  with Realtek® ALC1220-VB running Windows 11.
> 
> ...


Take an AAF-DCH-Driver, tick on, what u need & enjoy 5.1!


----------



## daKazze (Oct 12, 2021)

Metal-Tom said:


> Take an AAF-DCH-Driver, tick on, what u need & enjoy 5.1!


Thanks but I am afraid you didnt read my whole post.
For example: I just redid the entire process of uninstalling everything and reinstalling the AAF-DCH-Driver, but I can only choose several 2 Channel modes and no Dolby or other 5.1 mode.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 12, 2021)

daKazze said:


> Thanks but I am afraid you didnt read my whole post.
> For example: I just redid the entire process of uninstalling everything and reinstalling the AAF-DCH-Driver, but I can only choose several 2 Channel modes and no Dolby or other 5.1 mode.


So I must recommend, that @Alan Finotty & @Ferather could look over this. Because I thought, that you'd tried it with an other Driver-Package. You didn't wrote in your Post before, that you were tryin' out an AAF-Package


----------



## andrey167 (Oct 12, 2021)

realtek alc662,latest 5-6 builds dont work for me.
dolby audio and some apps dont work
its say drivers dont installed


----------



## Phailing (Oct 13, 2021)

daKazze said:


> Sorry for asking but I cant seem to get my stuff working even after hours of reading an trying....
> 
> I am using a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro  with Realtek® ALC1220-VB running Windows 11.
> 
> ...


My setup was pretty picky as well and only worked with the following. Then after that, set your default format to either (DDL or DTS 5.1 surround) and it should work. If you do not get audio in your rear speakers, like it did, disable "Enable audio enhancements".

Hope this helps.


----------



## daKazze (Oct 13, 2021)

@Phailing 
Thank you very much for your help.
I went the usual way of uninstalling everything, going to device manage, show hidden devices and uninstalling everything thats related. Wiped the rest of the drivers via driver cleaner and made a clean install while having driver signature enforcement off.
Then I installed it the exact way you showed on your screenshot but all I get is this:




I have an optical connection to a home theater AVR with Dolby DTS and Pro Logic compatibility and only once managed to get an output option for DTS 5.1 using a different driver on this exact setup but I cant get there anymore.
Do you have any other ideas or maybe another driver version than the latest?


----------



## CiroConsentino (Oct 13, 2021)

daKazze, try disabling your AMD audio devices, and make sure "Realtek Digital S-PDIF Optical" device is set as the default Windows audio output. I had to disable my "nVidia HD audio" device (RTX 2080) to use the mobo's Realtek audio thru S-PDIF optical and select Dolby Digital Live. I also have a 5.1 audio receiver.


----------



## daKazze (Oct 13, 2021)

@CiroConsentino thank you but after disabling the other audio devices and doing full reinstall #5664123 I still dont get an option to select anything else but 2CH xxx 
I am starting to think that I wont get this to work ever....


----------



## CiroConsentino (Oct 13, 2021)

I forgot about something. I had to add these entries to Windows registry so DDL and DTS connect appear in the audio format options. Make sure to restart Windows afterwards.

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio]
"DisableProtectedAudioDG"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio]
"DisableProtectedAudioDG"=dword:00000001
```
I'm still using Alan's old drivers though: "Realtek HDA Generic driver 6.0.1.8447 WHQL". I'm on Windows 10 SP1 build 2004.


----------



## daKazze (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks. I tryed this and restarted but still dont have the option BUT I also installed a different driver in the meantime. Since it´s already pretty late here in my part of the world I will try with the driver you suggested tomorrow morning.
I really appreciate your help guys!


----------



## AHITMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

zrorz said:


> i have win 11 and all is working, dolby and dts. If you upgrade from win 10, you have to reinstall everything. making sure removing left over drivers with the driver explorer, i uninstalled AAF drivers after the upgrade to 11 and it had leftovers still in the driver store. Im using 9231.1. My AV is also running.
> 
> 
> Im on windows 11 Pro 22000.
> ...


Thanks will try, been without any audio drivers since I did a clean windows 11 install.



zrorz said:


> i have win 11 and all is working, dolby and dts. If you upgrade from win 10, you have to reinstall everything. making sure removing left over drivers with the driver explorer, i uninstalled AAF drivers after the upgrade to 11 and it had leftovers still in the driver store. Im using 9231.1. My AV is also running.
> 
> 
> Im on windows 11 Pro 22000.
> ...


This worked exceptionally well for me. Thanks again. All except one worked, which is the sonic studio companion.

These are what I selected when Installing


http://imgur.com/a/AVICrGT


And these are what worked for me 


http://imgur.com/a/cIaDTUq


and this is what didn't work 


http://imgur.com/a/YNU8IuO


----------



## daKazze (Oct 14, 2021)

Okay guys thank you all for trying to help @CiroConsentino @Phailing  but I am afraid there is something off with my setup. I now added the reg entries and installed several different driver versions but I still dont get the option to set my output to 5.1.
I invested more than a typical work day into this stuff and at this point it is becoming cheaper to just buy something else. Either I get a dedicated sound card or a PC surround setup.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Oct 14, 2021)

I see you only checked "48Hz" in your sample rate list. Make sure to select "44.1 Hz" sample rate as well.
Also, my audio devices are the AAF ones only, no Realtek audio devices (see attached pic). I even enabled the nVidia HD audio device.
I'm using the non DCH driver. Haven't tried the DCH driver here.
Maybe you need to uninstall the Realtek Audio device and install Alan Finnote "AAF Optimus Sound" driver ? If I have the "Realtek Audio" device installed, both DDL and DTS Connect do NOT work, and are not even listed in the audio format to select.

Hey, do you have FastBoot enabled? Because that will prevent you from doing a cold boot in Win10.
I'm away from my desktop right now. I will upload my drivers somewhere with instructions, the same way I installed them on my computer.


----------



## daKazze (Oct 14, 2021)

@CiroConsentino  Dude you are my hero !!! I tried the non DCH driver and now it is finally working!!!
Would you PM me your PayPal address so I can buy you a coffee or beer?

Edit: Now my subwoofer is the only thing that is not working but I can live with that!


----------



## CiroConsentino (Oct 14, 2021)

Glad I could help.I never liked DCH drivers, they never work right. I don't know how I'm gonna update my RTX 2080 vidcard drivers now that our beloved nVidia is not making standard drivers anymore (only DCH. 
For the subwoofer, try testing the Dolby Digital output. No need to set the audio to Dolby Digital Live, it can be the "2 channel DVD format". It will send 5.1 tones testing thru optical cable to your audio receiver, but Windows can't track it. See if the subwoofer plays the tone. It's the first tone that plays (at least that's what happens in my system). If you don't hear it, stop the test and start it again (it depends on your audio receiver). In "Enhancements" tab, make sure "Immediate Mode" is CHECKED and "Disable All Sound Effects" is UNCHECKED.
Check your audio receiver and make sure your sub volume is not zero and make sure the subwoofer channel is enabled. My JVC RX-6008V receiver have a surround on/off button and a "DSP mode" button. If I set "DSP mode" to anything than OFF, subwoofer stays silent.

Disable "Dolby Home Theater", "Dolby Atmos", etc. Those might affect the subwoofer sound.
Make sure to replace the XAudio2_?.dll files with the modified ones in both "windows\system32\" and "windows\syswow64\" or both surround and subwoffer will not work (backup your current dll files first, I think).
If you don't have the modified DLLs, I attached them in this post.

oh, I forgot the screenshot.


----------



## daKazze (Oct 14, 2021)

@CiroConsentino I got a lot of work right now so I can only test this at the weekend. Please dont forget to send me your paypal address in the meantime, I really want to at least get you a coffee for your time and effort helping me out!


----------



## CiroConsentino (Oct 14, 2021)

No worries, I'm glad you got it working. No need to give me anything, a simple thanks in enough, and you already did that 
This is what a community is about, to help others in need when we can.
I know how frustrating something like this can be. I went thru a similar issue when started using a DD/DTS audio receiver with S-PDIF years ago.
Oh, and I don't have a PayPal account.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 15, 2021)

My experience of DCH drivers has all been positive so far, in fact I dislike HDA due to redundancy (legacy) on Realtek, and my AMD GPU (which I use for HDMI) also uses a DCH driver.
I also provide a DCH driver, more recently finished (DTS project), I don't get any complaints other than ALC 2xx, but that turns out to be due to OEM config.

I admit, in some cases the DCH driver in generic form might not work for you (like the ALC 2xx OEM version).

Edit: An OEM driver (example ALC 2xx), will be the same files as the generic, but with the additional changes in the .inf file-other.
Edit 2: The device policy (Realtek policy), and APO's control the audio quality more than the driver does.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks for the insight. I tried to install Alan's DCH drivers in my new computer, ASUS TUF B550Plus mobo with ALC S1200A audio, and could not make it work no matter what, on a clean Win10 Pro install.
Installed Alan's standard drivers and it worked straight away.
On my old system with a ALC 889 audio, DCH drivers never worked either. Only standard drivers works


----------



## bernid (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi, 
Thank you for AAFOptimusAudioPack.
I would like to use as an additional SPDIF output (apart from current speakers and headphones) . 
From time to time I connect external 5.1 decoder (AVR) and would like to send compressed multichanel digital signal (DD and DTS).
In my laptop I have Realtek ALC256. Using 'AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool' is it possible to configure SPDIF output? In my laptop I have only 3,5mm jack socket.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 16, 2021)

bernid said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for AAFOptimusAudioPack.
> I would like to use as an additional SPDIF output (apart from current speakers and headphones) .
> From time to time I connect external 5.1 decoder (AVR) and would like to send compressed multichanel digital signal (DD and DTS).
> In my laptop I have Realtek ALC256. Using 'AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool' is it possible to configure SPDIF output? In my laptop I have only 3,5mm jack socket.


You can't. SPDIF out is hardware; you do not have the hardware for SPDIF.  
Your best solutions are:

USB sound interface, preferable with Dolby Digital Live already provided. These include Creative's Sound Blaster X3 and X4.
HDMI to SPDIF out. This solution can be cheaper and if you want to just bitstream this solution is better for money spent. You will need APO Driver to apply DDL. Also as @Ferather explained, you possibly can even send uncompressed signals and if your receiver has possibly support for uncompressed signal, it can provide the highest quality.


----------



## bernid (Oct 16, 2021)

Thank you. 
1. I have a popular C-Media CM6631A based USB audio card (from ebay). 

And SPDIF out works perfectly in Linux. I see two outputs:

USB2.0 High-Speed True HD Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958)
Digital Output (S/PDIF)
But unfortunalely It doesn't work on my laptop with Windows11. When I connect it I can see only:

USB2.0 High-Speed True HD Audio (Speakers)
And instead of multchanel I have only two channels passed. 
This is probably a case of Microsoft drivers. I couldn't find a C-Media drivers for SPDIF support in Windows. 

2. HDMI to SPDIF out is interesting but I suspect that it do not allow for example transcoding 5.1 AAC sound to 5.1 AC3. Unless I'm wrong?


----------



## PooPooPod (Oct 16, 2021)

I just installed this for ATMOS (For gaming) to use with headphones. Is it correct that once installed, it is always on? Turning it on or off in the ATMOS menu doesn't seem to make a difference. The built in equaliser doesn't seem to work either. There is no option for ATMOS in the spatial sound menu (only Windows Sonic). Cheers.


----------



## daKazze (Oct 16, 2021)

@CiroConsentino 
OK I now managed to get everything working thanks to you, even the subwoofer works.
After figuring out all driver stuff (#1 is that DCH drivers dont work for me) I now did the ACMCC speaker auto setup on my AVR and now everything is perfect.

I know that thats the spirit of the board and I also like to support people with the knowledge I have and dont expect anything in return but at the moment my finances look OK and you saved me time and money so if you dont have paypal I could get you a key for a game or software you like/need.
In the current climate it is less and less common for people to invest time and effort into helping others and I just want to say thanks this way!


----------



## Fx7 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi guys
*Does anyone know where the register of this field in the picture is ?*






 In some 5.1 movies, I reduce the volume of the front speakers digitally to increase the surrond effect. but i turn up the volume of logitech z906 more. so the sound of the rear speakers becomes more pronounced. but I'm tired of setting this up every time. because I use default settings for some movies and games. If I find where this setting is saved in register, it will be adjustable with one click

.


----------



## zeroruka (Oct 18, 2021)

Nelkotic said:


> Hey everyone i got a new audio enhancer. Razer Surround pro. It uses your current audio endpoint and turns it into real time 7.1, no matter what.
> The only config you can choose is 7.1 There are no extra cables or anything needed. You can also use it on stereo headsets.
> It is real 7.1 because i checked with obs. Major audio difference, the sound was behind me and everywhere.
> Came out a long time ago, and you cannot get it anymore. You are also able to use fx configurator and add sound effects on it.
> ...


@Nelkotic hello, could you please upload again? the link has expired, thank you


----------



## dododo (Oct 18, 2021)

zeroruka said:


> @Nelkotic hello, could you please upload again? the link has expired, thank you


 Razer Surround pro=A-Volute Nahimic


----------



## lightzout (Oct 18, 2021)

Yo! What's up Alan? Man I missed this place. So many months of perfect audio but windows gunna windows I guess. It sounds like my optical out SPFIF to digital receiver is only playing at 10% volume but not affecting headset.  And still, constantly windows installs the hdmi audio drivers over AAF any chance it gets. This monitor does not even have a speaker. Who does hdmi pass through on a monitor?  No one. But Dolby Atmos was too stable. It helps a littlew not as good as I remember the SB720 so I may try that again. Peace.


UPDATE: I reinstalled the amd drivers and then audio, sounds great but SB720 doesn't work.  I tried launching the kga while it was running but U think maybe its supposed to come after install?


----------



## AHITMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

everything sounds like mono, no surround sound whatsoever.


----------



## zeroruka (Oct 19, 2021)

dododo said:


> Razer Surround pro=A-Volute Nahimic


i have tried nahimic, it doesnt have a good surround effect


----------



## Ferather (Oct 19, 2021)

@CiroConsentino, yes I see people posting issues here frequently and reverting to older packages, however this is more to do with modifications in the package (AAF its self).
Under normal legitimate circumstances DCH will never be an issue, you might lose features and APO's that they no longer support from HDA though.

I apologize if I sounded rude, but what you probably really mean is AAF DCH drivers don't work for you, rather than DCH overall.


----------



## AHITMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Can someone help me to get back my surround sound ingame please. No surround sound after AAF installation. While no audio drivers were installed on my new windows 11 setup, I was able to get perfect spatial surround sound ingame using hyperx cloud 2 headphones.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 19, 2021)

@bernid, you can transcode on HDMI in the same way (and with the same APO's) as SPDIF, they are cross compatible.




"But unfortunalely It doesn't work on my laptop with Windows11. When I connect it I can see only"
You might need an additional driver, or Windows its self it being an issue, I cant say sorry.


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 20, 2021)

antonkaz said:


> Alan hello ! Make this -
> Intel SST / Sound Wire and Realtek I2c HW Audio Codecs Drivers support on your mods. This need to all... Thanks. Sorry me for flood....​



*NO! *
*stop this nonsense*

or I will report some of your posts as spam, apology not accepted

===



lightzout said:


> Yo! What's up Alan? Man I missed this place. So many months of perfect audio but windows gunna windows I guess. It sounds like my optical out SPFIF to digital receiver is only playing at 10% volume but not affecting headset.  And still, constantly windows installs the hdmi audio drivers over AAF any chance it gets. This monitor does not even have a speaker. Who does hdmi pass through on a monitor?  No one. But Dolby Atmos was too stable. It helps a littlew not as good as I remember the SB720 so I may try that again. Peace.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I reinstalled the amd drivers and then audio, sounds great but SB720 doesn't work.  I tried launching the kga while it was running but U think maybe its supposed to come after install?



which version of Windows are you using, lightzout?  Win10 or Win11

meanwhile, I'll wait patiently for Alan F to do a 6.0.9250.1 version since there was a 9250 UAD Asus version posted a few days ago.


----------



## redrios (Oct 21, 2021)

why no repository/guide/walkthrough/database/at least loose links and directions like NORTH or SOUTH or JACK problem or PORT Problem. I've been downloading these since 2018 and out of 7 or 9 times it worked well once, but then i tried to minimise the audio delay bc too many processes, and broke it. Here is this MONUMENTAL effort, an Uber Kraken-Squid-Whale monster of our dreams and nightmares in sound and glory with demented applications to notebooks to Sim/adapt/perform either with cheap headphones better, or with increddible 5000k dollars sound system Sennheiser out of their petty realtek integrated league. And i think for me the issue is 98% if not all in the "AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool" which i never understood, there are no guides, no walkthroughs, not even readmes, are this still developed? are this from 2008? changelogs nothing,
Look im not asking for transparency and fucking Open source ethical stuff, not even pedagogical resources, but broad pointers, like indexes or literally directions, for DIY solving and making it work as it were COMPLEMENT SYSTEM Immune system protein play, adding, substracting, calling recalling learning, networking delimiting and ultimately destroying these nasty barriers that right now makes this whole Project look like a Dubai, Opulence in the middle of the desert, or a thirst trap Onlyfans trailer...  
i have al ALC3861 but its really in the HArdware ID an ALC899. So far Bongiovi is the best I could get, its nice but clumsy when u want to turn off and on, so i only use it for specific occasions instead of have it in the background. So GREAT JOB, I hope u are gettin nice contributions, and i hope someday we may breach these gap of the users and the wannabes


----------



## Fx7 (Oct 21, 2021)

Fx7 said:


> Hi guys
> *Does anyone know where the register of this field in the picture is ?*
> 
> View attachment 221131
> ...







I found a solution and *wanted to share it with you, maybe someone will benefit.* With this software, it is possible to create this process in the *picture *as a shortcut.








						View / change sound volume on Windows 11/10/7/8/2008 from command-line or GUI
					

Display, change, mute, unmute the volume level of sound components on Windows 11/10/7/8/2008 from command-line or GUI



					www.nirsoft.net
				




*SoundVolumeView.exe* */**SetVolumeChannels* *"*Digital 5.1*"* *60* *60 75* ** * **


----------



## AlanDgamerPROXD (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello! Good day.
Lately i've been trying to set up my Home Cinema to work with my PC. It has an Aourus B450 Elite V2 (with an ALC892 audio processor) and a Ryzen 5 3400G.
I've been trying a lot of things, and the one i tried the last is @Alan Finotty 's modded driver.
The thing is, i don't know if i have to change some setting in AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool, because i've seen this screen from other people and they had a lot of things activated in this screen.





And i have two questions.
1 Actually, the format of DDL and DTS Interactive appears only in the S/PDIF output of my PC, is there anyway to send DDL or DTS through the HDMI cable? My home cinema doesn't have HDMI input, and the cheapest and easiest way to connect external things to the home cinema, is to connect the S/PDIF out of my TV to the home cinema. With my Xbox One S and my Xbox 360 the TV let me activate DTS and Dolby in both devices, and the 5.1 surround sound works as if it's connected direct to the home cinema (i think that it's called Passthrough or something like that), and with my PC, only with videos and movies send 5.1 audio, but i want it to work with games, thats the reason i wan't DDL or DTS to work in the HDMI output, if i can do the same thing with my PC as the consoles, it will be perfect.
2 But if it isn't possible, before asking in this post i've been testing using the S/PDIF output of my PC with DDL or DTS activated, neither of the both rear speakers reproduce any sound. It's the same as if i'm using HDMI, only works in 5.1 with movies and videos. So, i understood that if i'd activate DDL or DTS i could hear 5.1 in games, but in any game the rear speakers make any sound. Do i have to activate something in the games or in the AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool?
I wanna hear my PC games in 5.1 like the xbox one or xbox 360


----------



## xcescxa (Oct 21, 2021)

zeroruka said:


> @Nelkotic hello, could you please upload again? the link has expired, thank you


um actually dont use that i found out it uses virtualization. just stick to default


----------



## dododo (Oct 22, 2021)

UWP Killed


----------



## naimadekar (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi, last version 6.0.9231.1 give me _DxDiag Error_: _Problem Getting Extra Sound Info  win10 20H2 GIGABYTE B450M DS3H Realtek® ALC887_ some know how to fix that? I come back to 6.0.8960.1 and all work fine


----------



## Tingang-21 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello Alan Finotty... I just realized that the sound quality of the recorder from my microphone has a serious problem.  I found this out when I was making a work presentation video that required my voice. I know this when using AAF DCH Optimus Sound v6.0.9219.1 and v6.0.9231.1. I hope you can fix it. Thank you for your response.


----------



## max_clif (Oct 30, 2021)

it's so serious that you dont feel a need to explain exactly what is wrong with the mic recording?

Is Alan a psychic. or coming to your place to diagnose this in person?


----------



## GaZw (Oct 31, 2021)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello Alan Finotty... I just realized that the sound quality of the recorder from my microphone has a serious problem.  I found this out when I was making a work presentation video that required my voice. I know this when using AAF DCH Optimus Sound v6.0.9219.1 and v6.0.9231.1. I hope you can fix it. Thank you for your response.


I had problems with the mic, but some time ago i explained the solution for some reason SB720 has microphone compatibility issues when you record

Solution 1 : Install SB360 and the mic work without problems

Solution 2: Disable microphone enhancements using SB720


----------



## Tingang-21 (Oct 31, 2021)

GaZw said:


> I had problems with the mic, but some time ago i explained the solution for some reason SB720 has microphone compatibility issues when you record
> 
> Solution 1 : Install SB360 and the mic work without problems
> 
> Solution 2: Disable microphone enhancements using SB720


Will try your solution.  Then report the results as well.  Thanks very much for the enlightenment.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 31, 2021)

From now on, I want to apologize to everyone for not answering questions in a timely manner. I'm working straight away and lost a lot of the time I had because of work. But I promise to release a new version of the mod and make the necessary fixes and updates soon.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Oct 31, 2021)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello Alan Finotty... I just realized that the sound quality of the recorder from my microphone has a serious problem.  I found this out when I was making a work presentation video that required my voice. I know this when using AAF DCH Optimus Sound v6.0.9219.1 and v6.0.9231.1. I hope you can fix it. Thank you for your response.


Finally, my microphone sound is now usable again. It seems tha


t I haven't checked the '*disable all sound effects*' menu in the Mic In menu section.

For my previous problem report, I apologize profusely.
==========
@GaZw Thanks a lot for your help too.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 31, 2021)

@Alan Finotty

Have you considered cloning my package and setting the DTS part as an extension, then adding your other APO's as extensions, not to sound rude but I don't get complaints.
I would also consider reading through the last 6 or more weeks of posts, you will find lots of CLEAN ways to do things (no offense).

Some of your older packages can damage a Windows install, or a least add mods that don't remove.

----

Naked driver (always installed) > APO's as optional extensions | Extensions should be able to freely removed or added later.
Issues with a single APO means you only need to address (for the better part) its extension.

Note: Extensions don't accept services, but pretty much everything else, all service data can go into the main Realtek.inf.
When the extension installs the .exe service, it will become active (when the extension adds the file).

Here (\bin) is an example universal extension, in this case I could have put all the data into the extension.inf rather than a .reg.
The service will still need to be added via a .reg in this case, as there is no main.inf (intended).



----

Also as a personal thing, can you stop renaming professional services and APO's to 'AAF', the package is 'AFF'.


----------



## lightzout (Nov 1, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> From now on, I want to apologize to everyone for not answering questions in a timely manner. I'm working straight away and lost a lot of the time I had because of work. But I promise to release a new version of the mod and make the necessary fixes and updates soon.


I don't think you need to apologize but it is good to hear you are busy and working.  This project has brought me so much pleasure and satisfaction.  I miss having to juggle drivers, settings and windows updates sometimes. Or I thought I missed it until the strange gray soound returns and my music doesn't sound amazing, the video game isnt as much fun if you can't hear what is going on and VOIP calls are terrible when they work.  Part of that was unintentional self0sabotage. I was hasty with my Edge extensions and saw something that gave me audio controls in my browser and it looked slick. But I dont need it and I forgot it was there.  Dolby Atmos was working for a while. I cannot get SB720 to run anymore and when I use the kga config the was an error however when i ran it after uninstalling it did work.

I uninstalled using DDU for both Realtek, then SB/Creative in safe mode. I kinda want to try Creative again now but if it doesn't work I will give Absolute a shot, don't think I have used it.  Otherwise Atmos is decent but not a serious improvement over Dolby Digital Live. In fact I can no longer select DTS or DolbyLive. This round I am actually just installing Realtek default APO and A-volute with Nahimic 3. Do I need a extra asio? Keep up the good work Alan. I dont mind helpping people myself but there are siome things I could use help understanding better.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 1, 2021)

Alan has one of the best packages going, it just being dragged down a bit, sorry if my post sounded rude (as I side note I sent Alan a gift to help).


----------



## yunus11697 (Nov 2, 2021)

I wants to dolby acces ı have lisance my home theater SAMSUNG 
HT-J7750W​


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 3, 2021)

yunus11697 said:


> I wants to dolby acces ı have lisance my home theater SAMSUNG
> HT-J7750W​


Your HT has no support for Atmos; you have no need of Dolby Access.


----------



## dododo (Nov 4, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> From now on, I want to apologize to everyone for not answering questions in a timely manner. I'm working straight away and lost a lot of the time I had because of work. But I promise to release a new version of the mod and make the necessary fixes and updates soon.


Please add SRS Premium Sound Control Panel 1.7.22.0-1.12.95.0 

SRS TheaterSound 3D
model="srscc3d_default" srs_product="cc3d"
SRS Universal APO 2.3.24.0

SRS can use other sound cards 
For example USB and lightning
APO_Driver_2.9.9.7z https://www.mediafire.com/file/g4k50by1bq7j924e








						SRS Premium Sound Control Panel 1.7.22.0 - 1.12.95.0
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Ferather (Nov 5, 2021)

@dododo, SRS is included with DTS APO4, APO4 can also load SRS.xml presets along side the newer version.


----------



## dododo (Nov 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @dododo, SRS is included with DTS APO4, APO4 can also load SRS.xml presets along side the newer version.
> 
> View attachment 223788


SRS can use other sound cards
DTSX can only use Realtek sound card


----------



## Ferather (Nov 6, 2021)

Nope, works on all devices with knowledge: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4638174

HDMI and SPDIF form factor still needs the switch trick for stereo, this I cannot do anything about at this time. Some extra info here.
For HDAUDIO devices, you need only need the 'DTS Settings' part, since its already an HDAUDIO device.


----------



## tazcan (Nov 10, 2021)

hello, when i try to install the patched realtek manager i only get DD live, but with my legacy motherboard drivers i can get dts interactive, how can ı fix it ?


----------



## xDarkBonEx (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello @Alan Finotty 

I've installed your drivers and everything seems to work, except one thing. 

When I have speakers connected in the Headphone jack in my laptop, the sound comes both from the speakers and the laptop speakers at the same time. 

Do you have a solution for that?

ps. I've tried KGAconfig (does not work at all)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 11, 2021)

xDarkBonEx said:


> Hello @Alan Finotty
> Do you have a solution for that?


*Try this solution*


----------



## xDarkBonEx (Nov 11, 2021)

Unfortunately, did not work. It stays the same.


----------



## evwve (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello,

I have to use your work with my new RIG to have DDL /DTS Live function back.
By the past I'm using a xfi:titanium PCIE without any issue for the encoder function. (DDL-DTS-live)


Your moded realtek drivers are installed with DCH apo (ddl-DTS patched) and Asio only

My z680 Logitech detect the dts or Dolby signal, but I have 2 issues :

The sound card selected is : Realtek Digital Output (AFF optimus universal Sound) and configured in "DTS interactive (5.1 surround) " (same result with " Dolby Digital Live")

1) Front - center- sub are correctly mapped and diffused on the good Loudspeakers, but rear channels are also mixed into the front loud speaker Like 3.1 configuration instead of 5.1

I have test using media player classic with a film which have 5.1. If I uncheck front-sub-center, to listen only rear channel, the rear channel is played into front speaker.
If I switch in analog mod. with the same test and no probleme rear channel is played into rear loudspeaker.

Any solution to have the rear channel diffused in my rear Loudspeaker using DDL - DTS live ?


2) Sometime the DDL - DTS live disappeared and I need to uninstall all, and reinstall all to have the possibility to chose DDL-DTS live

My Rig:

X570 gigabyte Xtreme :
- Rear 130dB SNR AMP-UP Audio with ALC1220-VB & ESS SABRE 9218 DAC with WIMA Audio Capacitors

Thanks


----------



## ghorwald (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have MSI MAG B550 TOMAHAWK with Realtek ALC1200. I use SteelSeries Siberia X300 headset or Logitech 2+1 speakers (Logitech X-530 5.1/70W RMS). Everything is running on Windows 10.
I installed last package (AAFOptimusAudioPack9231).
I have now bunch of new software available but all of them seems to do similar things. Could someone explain how should I use all this new features/software?

I have now available:
DTS:X Ultra
Dolby Atmos
Sonic Studio III
Sound Blaster Connect 720
DTS Sound Unbound

Should I use all of them at the same time? Or pick only one and disable others? Which one is the best for my motherboard?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## RodrigoVolta (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello.

Just to notify you that I have had audio issues with some games like Fry Cry 5, Fry Cry New Dawn, Dying Light and Metro Exodus. The sound of the character's footsteps only came out on the right side and the songs tended to the right side, but it came out on the left too, it seemed a problem of spatiality. I solved the problem installing the driver only with the option *"Realtek Patched APO"* enabled and the others disabled. For some reason games reposition the audio of effects, music, etc wrongly when adding features in the driver like DTS, Dolby Atimos, DDL, etc. The driver version I am using is *6.0.9215.1*. I tried using 6.0.9231.1 but nothing changed. I am using *Windows 11 Home*.

Another thing I noticed is that the legacy panel equalizer only appears if you don't have any other driver features installed like Realtek Panel, DTS Audio, Dolby Atmos, etc. And if you force the equalizer to show up on the panel, it won't work. You can move the sliders and nothing happens.

I hope that a version 100% compatible with Windows 11 will be released and these bugs fixed. I tested the latest driver version and for me, nothing has changed.

Grateful.


----------



## zrorz (Nov 13, 2021)

evwve said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have to use your work with my new RIG to have DDL /DTS Live function back.
> By the past I'm using a xfi:titanium PCIE without any issue for the encoder function. (DDL-DTS-live)
> ...


The fix has been mentioned several times since last year with *optical/digital *output.

You have to *untick* "enable audio enhancements" for the rears to work. the setting is under the sound properties > s/pdif out > advanced tab > untick the "enable audio enhancements". apply all. This is *ONLY *if you are using the patched APO on its own with digital output. For the other effects to work you have to leave it ticked, its an odd issue but this is the only current fix that works atm.

if you cant find the sound properties, u can go to the classic control panel > sound or use "run" and type "*mmsys.cpl sounds"*


----------



## RodrigoVolta (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello everyone,


ghorwald said:


> I have MSI MAG B550 TOMAHAWK with Realtek ALC1200. I use SteelSeries Siberia X300 headset or Logitech 2+1 speakers (Logitech X-530 5.1/70W RMS). Everything is running on Windows 10.
> I installed last package (AAFOptimusAudioPack9231).
> I have now bunch of new software available but all of them seems to do similar things. Could someone explain how should I use all this new features/software?
> 
> ...



Hello.

Personally, I don't like these features as the effects sound too artificial. There are many artifacts that more hinder than help!

If you like purer and more exquisite sound, I hope you'll install the legacy driver panel which has a 10-band equalizer and some additional features like gain control and surround. I don't know if it's possible to activate this panel on your card, but if you want to activate it, you have to uninstall the driver completely and remove all Metro Sound apps like DTS, Dolby, Realtek, etc. Then, when installing the driver again, leave ONLY THE SECOND OPTION "Realtek Patched APO" checked and install the driver. When you restart your computer, a speaker icon will appear on your taskbar. Click on it and it will open the legacy panel. Go to the option "sound effect" and click on the blue icon that contains 3 sliders and the equalizer will appear. Ready!


----------



## naimadekar (Nov 13, 2021)

ghorwald said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have MSI MAG B550 TOMAHAWK with Realtek ALC1200. I use SteelSeries Siberia X300 headset or Logitech 2+1 speakers (Logitech X-530 5.1/70W RMS). Everything is running on Windows 10.
> I installed last package (AAFOptimusAudioPack9231).
> ...


I used Dolby Atmos, Sonic Studio III, Sound Blaster Connect 720, the one I like the most is Sound Blaster Connect 720, music movies and mic efect to my kid play all very good !, Sonic Studio III is good too, to power sound while watching movies !
The sound is subjective to everyone, try all separately and see which one feels better to your ear, there is not a choice for everyone, no matter what any pseudo musician tells you, what may sound good to you, maybe not to another person. Cheers


----------



## evwve (Nov 13, 2021)

zrorz said:


> The fix has been mentioned several times since last year with *optical/digital *output.
> 
> You have to *untick* "enable audio enhancements" for the rears to work. the setting is under the sound properties > s/pdif out > advanced tab > untick the "enable audio enhancements". apply all. This is *ONLY *if you are using the patched APO on its own with digital output. For the other effects to work you have to leave it ticked, its an odd issue but this is the only current fix that works atm.
> 
> if you cant find the sound properties, u can go to the classic control panel > sound or use "run" and type "*mmsys.cpl sounds"*


Thanks a lot, I will test that asap.
I will reinstall the drivers, I have tested the "DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]" from  Ferather and DTS interactive working great ^^ but no pannel control or options (or not find, I'm a newbie about  Soundcard possibilities)

But for my second issue, when DTS live / DDL disapear from listing, any tricks to recover them, without reinstall ?


----------



## BlueCartwheel (Nov 17, 2021)

Question about how the audio stack works:

Several people (Kylek29, dhrto, evwve, Phailed, Lai_yunie_yanto) wanting 5.1 surround over SPDIF with Alan's patched APO have suggested or been told to 'disable audio enhancements', otherwise rear channels are mapped to the front 3.1 channels. 

Why does disabling this resolve the problem? The only reason I can find is "a bug in Alan's driver". Is there an audio enhancement (is this another word for APO?) in the stack that otherwise causes an incorrect channel mapping? Or does using audio enhancements limit the number of channels Windows can pass through the stack?

Disabling enhancements works for me with the current modded DCH drivers, ALC1220 + DDL encoder + Sonos Boom Gen1 (takes DD/AC3 only).

However, the reason I'm asking is because the Creative X4 USB sound card I actually want to use exhibits the same 'all channels mapped to 3.1' behaviour when using its Dolby Digital Live encoder.
Apparently this has been a known problem of Creative DDL handling over several years and different products. 

In the Creative case, disabling audio enhancements stops SPDIF/AC3 sound output altogether, so I guess their DDL encoder is itself an audio enhancement.

But if I understood the mechanism by which audio enhancements affect channel mapping, perhaps I could push their support in the right direction.  

Thanks for all your work!


----------



## tayschrenn (Nov 17, 2021)

New poster / new into the community as a whole, but wanted to see if I'm off base on this...
I have a receiver that can do 5.1, and it works fine with Netflix/etc in pass through from my Asus Xonar SE (appears to be using Realtek S1220A / C-Media 6620A chipset) but I'm a bit wary of installing the APO4 as I don't know whether or not it's designed for cards like this, or if it's more GPU/Motherboard audio.  Edit: Specifically to allow for 5.1 from games and other non DDL/DTS encoded streams

My board sadly doesn't have SPDIF, and using HDMI from my RX 580 seems to cause some issues with performance in games (I believe this is due to having a screen 'mirrored' to allow HDMI Audio to the receiver without having a monitor off of it)

I'm half tempted to just break down and buy a new audio card that has DDL in it at this rate.

Edit: 
It looks like spdif just... can't pass an encode like that?

I'm going to try the HDMI route again, though I'm wary of the performance impact on it.  If only I could buy a newer GPU hahaha. /alas

Would this be the best forum to ask such questions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackie (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello, I'm new to these driver mods, living behind the rock for last few years with the very old Asus/Realtek driver in W10 21H1 for my ALC1150 
After uninstall and cleaning of audio drivers I have installed version AAF 6.0.9219.1 with Legacy Audio manager and Patched Realtek APO.
Audio is working, I'm enjoying new possibilities but have a problem with unstable volume. After installation it seemed much louder with analog headphones out and SPDIF out to my DAC.
But after activating any Spacial sound mode (Sonic/DTS) the volume becomes very silent (maybe 10% of the default/NonSonic volume) in game i play (Division2).
Checked the volume settings in the mixer and all is set to 100%. Not sure how to fix this. 
Is this a known problem of the particular version or I need to edit/reset some settings in the dangerously looking "AAF ALC Audio Policy Tweak Tool"?
I would be thankful for any help. 

OK, I did some more testing, re-installations and have some findings.
Re-installed the last version AAF 6.0.9231.1, tested with Unpatched Realtek APO - SPDIF out can't be used, errors even with test sounds.
Re-installed with Patched Realtek APO - SPDIF out is working fine, but the low volume problem with active Sonic mode remains. 
Not sure, maybe it's Division2 related, volume is set to 100% in the mixer but sound is too silent with Sonic active.


----------



## RodrigoVolta (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello.

For my setup, the only driver that worked correctly was the version "AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9215.1 (Signed)". I installed the latest version available here on GitHub (AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9231.1) but the equalizer doesn't work. It doesn't do anything, even being there. I went back to the previous version.

My setup:
- MoBo: ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS
- Proc: AMD Ryzen 5 3600XT
- Mem: 16GB DDR4 2666MHz
- Audio Chip: Realtek ALC S1200A with 7.1 Surround Sound - High definition CODEC.
- Windows 11 Home.

@Alan Finotty
One thing I noticed is that when Windows installs some major update, all my equalizer settings are "reset" to default. Then I have to enter the Realtek Audio Manager to redo it all over again.
Is there a way this doesn't happen again? Or somewhere I can save the settings and then restore them?
Grateful.


----------



## blackie (Nov 19, 2021)

After rolling my system one week back (restored older Macrium image), with the old Asus/Realtek driver 6.0.1.7848 the volume instability is solved.
With the old driver activation of Sonic mode does not affect sound volume at all. So the issue is related to the new Modded drivers, unfortunately


----------



## RodrigoVolta (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello.

@Alan Finotty 
every time Windows 11 applies some update patch, my equalizer settings are "reset". Is there any way to prevent them from being "reset"? Do you know where they are saved? When I adjust the settings it asks me to choose a name to save the settings there in the Realtek Audio Manager. I wanted to make this setting "read-only" and prevent it from being changed.

Grateful.


----------



## dhrto (Nov 22, 2021)

BlueCartwheel said:


> Question about how the audio stack works:
> 
> Several people (Kylek29, dhrto, evwve, Phailed, Lai_yunie_yanto) wanting 5.1 surround over SPDIF with Alan's patched APO have suggested or been told to 'disable audio enhancements', otherwise rear channels are mapped to the front 3.1 channels.
> 
> ...


Interesting to read! Thanks for your feedback.

I just ordered a Creative X3 USB (had a nice deal with B-stock unit) to use the DDL (over SP/DIF) part of it instead of the modded Realtek driver. The unit will probably arrive sometime this week. Do I understand you correctly that with the X4 (and I suppose the X3 also then) you also need to 'disable audio enhancements' to make proper 5.1. DDL work?
Anyway, I will report back with my findings!


----------



## k972 (Nov 22, 2021)

MSi tomhawk b450 with ALC892.
No more stereo sound on the back panel...front panel work but with a lot oh EMI.
Tryed DDU,anything.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 22, 2021)

dhrto said:


> Interesting to read! Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> I just ordered a Creative X3 USB (had a nice deal with B-stock unit) to use the DDL (over SP/DIF) part of it instead of the modded Realtek driver. The unit will probably arrive sometime this week. Do I understand you correctly that with the X4 (and I suppose the X3 also then) you also need to 'disable audio enhancements' to make proper 5.1. DDL work?
> Anyway, I will report back with my findings!


No, on the X3, the Disable Audio Enhancements must not be checked for DDL.


----------



## dhrto (Nov 22, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> No, on the X3, the Disable Audio Enhancements must not be checked for DDL.


And do you get 'proper' 5.1 with DDL with this not checked? As in not downmixed to 3.1 as BlueCartWheel describes?


----------



## evwve (Nov 23, 2021)

evwve said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have to use your work with my new RIG to have DDL /DTS Live function back.
> By the past I'm using a xfi:titanium PCIE without any issue for the encoder function. (DDL-DTS-live)
> ...


Since my last message, I have already reinstalled 5 times the driver. 

DTS-Live - DDL continue to disappeare, very annoying bug.

Any idea ?

New question : DTS neo on/off have no effect, It isn't possible to have 2channel (music like itunes) encoded to 5.1 

Thanks


----------



## dhrto (Nov 23, 2021)

@BlueCartwheel @CityCultivator

I received my Creative X3 today and did some testing. I'm happy to report the DDL is working as intended with 'proper' 5.1 channels. Directional sounds are very clear (tested it within a game walking through a city with a lot of ambient sounds. Turning the camera around, the sounds turns around covering all of my discrete speakers (2 fronts, center and 2 surround backs). So, not downmixed to 3.1 at all.

I used the latest official driver from Creative (1.16.4.14) + Sound Blast Command utility (3.5.3.0), with 'enable audio enhancements' checked. I only tested in 'direct' mode in the Command utility -> no effects turned on (no SBX, Super X-Fi or equalizer. I like my sound 'vanilla'. If any adjustment needs to be made, I much prefer to do it on my Yamaha receiver).

So far so good. I think it's time to say goodbye to the modded Realtek drivers (with its own quirks), at least that's my preliminary feeling for now.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 24, 2021)

I did something similar with an HDMI extractor, but its going to Toslink for me. I still use the Realtek for microphone, else its always on GPU (HDMI) for audio.
The AMD GPU is a HDAUDIO device, so I can add all the APO's that exist on Realtek, In my case I added the Realtek and DTS APO's to it.

----

As a side note, the GPU produces better quality audio over my Realtek 889, with identical setup (same APO's).
Since DTS Interactive is only as good as the input, even Interactive is a better quality.

----

If I nerfed some audio to a really bad state as MP3, then converted it into FLAC, its the same bad audio (not lossless).
Even if it came as 48kz 24bit, because I nerfed it so much, its definitely not HD, even though in spec it is.

If only audio was THX certified like my speakers are, that would be something to work with.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 26, 2021)

Top 12 Best THX Certified Speakers in 2021 - Buyer's Guide & Reviews (techsounded.com)


----------



## Snk3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I did something similar with an HDMI extractor, but its going to Toslink for me. I still use the Realtek for microphone, else its always on GPU (HDMI) for audio.
> The AMD GPU is a HDAUDIO device, so I can add all the APO's that exist on Realtek, In my case I added the Realtek and DTS APO's to it.
> 
> ----
> ...


You have a guide of how add those APO's to HDMI? I want to install Atmos APO on my RX580. Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 28, 2021)

I don't have a guide or package for Atmos I am sorry, You will need to look through Alans files to read the data, and collect the files.


----------



## Th3kin (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi, 
After being working fine for almost a year after a win 10 update seem that is not working now for me. 
MSI 490i unity board in win 10 pro with all the drivers and programs updated. 
I have uninstalled all the realtek and creative drivers with DDU and install the las APO from Alan (I love you friend!). I can se the DDL and DTS connect option in the output but when I test it my Logitech z5500 detect the spdif signal as digital but when I test the speakers I can only ear left and right front soeakers. If I test the format DD and DTS sounds nice 5.1. It seems that somewhere is telling that only stereo speakers for the coding. Any idea of what could be bad?.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 3, 2021)

RodrigoVolta said:


> Hello.
> 
> @Alan Finotty
> every time Windows 11 applies some update patch, my equalizer settings are "reset". Is there any way to prevent them from being "reset"? Do you know where they are saved? When I adjust the settings it asks me to choose a name to save the settings there in the Realtek Audio Manager. I wanted to make this setting "read-only" and prevent it from being changed.
> ...



sorry RodrigoVolta
short of using the "pause updates" feature, it's kinda hard to control Win11 updates on a Win11 home system (unless you can try to upgrade to Win11 Pro which have group policies to defer updates for longer periods).  I had to resort to using Sledgehammer on some of my Win10 & Win11 PCs.

Alan F has not been here for a few months now and he has been very busy

I've temporarily stopped using his modded Realtek DCH drivers and have gone back to using unmodded drivers on my Gigabyte board since there are already newer versions that exceed Alan's current version (using the 9254 uad gigabyte driver found here).  and for older systems, I can use either pal1000's new 9261 or 9268 driver versions, which obtain newer versions of the Realtek Audio Control app.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 5, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9268.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## pyuras (Dec 5, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9268.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...



Did this version completely remove the Patched APO?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 5, 2021)

That's a good thing, it was breaking Alans pack. You might not get dual mode (DDL-DTS), but you will get all the enhancers, this includes improved quality.
Edit: Alan has also removed the device policy (which was not ideal for all devices), instead now you don't bother or make your own.

This is the correct decision, many ALC's work best with their policy, some don't (some people will say Microsoft driver is better).
The only way the Microsoft is better is because it skips the device policy, as its not a Realtek driver.

I have added the Realtek APO to my GPU, If I add for example Neo-PC to the policy, it effects my GPU.
Many of the driver policy settings will apply directly to the Realtek APO.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 5, 2021)

pyuras said:


> Did this version completely remove the Patched APO?


YES


----------



## pyuras (Dec 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That's a good thing, it was breaking Alans pack. You might not get dual mode (DDL-DTS), but you will get all the enhancers, this includes improved quality.
> Edit: Alan has also removed the device policy (which was not ideal for all devices), instead now you don't bother or make your own.
> 
> This is the correct decision, many ALC's work best with their policy, some don't (some people will say Microsoft driver is better).
> ...



Well, the patched APO is the only one that works for my ALC892 (on my Gigabyte Z390 M Gaming). This driver doesn't work for me with SPDIF 5.1, so I guess I'm stuck with the last release forever 



Alan Finotty said:


> YES



I guess I'm out of options now :/


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 5, 2021)

pyuras said:


> I guess I'm out of options now :/


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 5, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> I'll see what I can do.



I'd really appreciate it! Obrigado


----------



## Ferather (Dec 5, 2021)

Well I know Interactive 5.1 works on ALC892, but my friend had to do something with his policy. I will ask him at some point.
You can try this one, as see if it works, if not, delete the policy file from 'Windows\System32\Drivers' to remove.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Well I know Interactive 5.1 works on ALC892, but my friend had to do something with his policy. I will ask him at some point.
> You can try this one, as see if it works, if not, delete the policy file from 'Windows\System32\Drivers' to remove.



Should I run this before or after installing the latest driver?



Ferather said:


> Well I know Interactive 5.1 works on ALC892, but my friend had to do something with his policy. I will ask him at some point.
> You can try this one, as see if it works, if not, delete the policy file from 'Windows\System32\Drivers' to remove.



It didn't work. This new driver package doesn't even show DTS Interactive 5.1 as an option for me:


----------



## Ferather (Dec 5, 2021)

@pyuras, I will ask my friend what they did, they also had this issue with their 892.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @pyuras, I will ask my friend what they did, they also had this issue with their 892.



Cool, I'll wait for their reply, ty


----------



## Ferather (Dec 5, 2021)

In this occasion registering the file using the old method fixed the issue. Find 'ADIAPO.dll' using Windows.
Then register it with cmd as admin: regsvr32 PATH-TO\DLLNAME.dll

Example: regsvr32 C:\Windows\System32\ADIAPO.dll

====

If still no joy, Alan needs to fix something, I can only confirm the one proved in my pack, which also works on other devices.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> View attachment 227763
> 
> In this occasion registering the file using the old method fixed the issue. Find 'ADIAPO.dll' using Windows.
> Then register it with cmd as admin: regsvr32 PATH-TO\DLLNAME.dll
> ...



Windows Explorer search didn't find any file with that name :/



Ferather said:


> View attachment 227763
> 
> In this occasion registering the file using the old method fixed the issue. Find 'ADIAPO.dll' using Windows.
> Then register it with cmd as admin: regsvr32 PATH-TO\DLLNAME.dll
> ...



AAF Pack 9231 shows DTS Interactive but I get the "Format not accepted by device" error when I hit apply.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 5, 2021)

Would you like to use TeamViewer at some point maybe tomorrow and I can see the cause of the problem. If so message me, I will update Alan if the issue is found.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Would you like to use TeamViewer at some point maybe tomorrow and I can see the cause of the problem. If so message me, I will update Alan if the issue is found.



I installed the latest version of your driver pack (6.0.9264.1 - the main one) and DTS Interactive is working perfectly!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice to know thanks! Well enjoy it. Currently I am taking a break, I only bother with DTS updates.

I am sure Alan will fix it soon.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Nice to know thanks! Well enjoy it. Currently I am taking a break, I only bother with DTS updates.
> 
> I am sure Alan will fix it soon.



Thanks for the help and for the driver pack! Enjoy your well deserved break!


----------



## RodrigoVolta (Dec 6, 2021)

Version *6.0.9268.1* not work in my system.
The legacy equalizer doesn't act, does not work, even moving it and saving the settings. It's like he doesn't even exist, no matter what I do.
So far, the only version of the package that has worked is 6.0.9215.1.
My system has the Realtek ALC S1200A chipset with 7.1 Surround Sound - High Definition CODEC.
Any suggestion?


----------



## frollo (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm having a loud popping issue on sound start stop of audio for videos / notifications etc.  I wanted some drivers to enable 5.1 over optical which allen's drivers enable however I'm having an issue with popping where if say... I'm watching youtube and I stop the video it pops off and pops back on when I start another video.

I have a X399 Zenith Extreme going to Z906 speakers over optical

I have tried both Ferather's and the current and previous versions of Allen's drivers and have the same issue. any help would be appreciated.  I have seen and tried some reg fixes etc and it doesn't make a difference (that or it doesn't stay)


----------



## pyuras (Dec 7, 2021)

frollo said:


> I'm having a loud popping issue on sound start stop of audio for videos / notifications etc.  I wanted some drivers to enable 5.1 over optical which allen's drivers enable however I'm having an issue with popping where if say... I'm watching youtube and I stop the video it pops off and pops back on when I start another video.
> 
> I have a X399 Zenith Extreme going to Z906 speakers over optical
> 
> I have tried both Ferather's and the current and previous versions of Allen's drivers and have the same issue. any help would be appreciated.  I have seen and tried some reg fixes etc and it doesn't make a difference (that or it doesn't stay)



I have the same issue on both AAF and Ferather packs, thought it was a problem with my HT/speakers.


----------



## frollo (Dec 7, 2021)

pyuras said:


> I have the same issue on both AAF and Ferather packs, thought it was a problem with my HT/speakers.


Yah I can't tell if it pops because it is switching from a stereo type profile to dts or if it is power on / power off (aka signal no signal) or if it just hates my face


----------



## xUmaRix (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm facing this issue after installing the latest package.
anyone know how to fix it ?


----------



## zrorz (Dec 8, 2021)

I am also having issues with *6.0.9268.1, *So without the patched APO from the previous version, how can i get dts interactive for SPDIF working?
I cleaned all the previous drivers using driver explorer / pnputil, installed the new AAF and picked the DTS interactive decoder during install, 
the option for the dts interactive is not there anymore, it only shows 2 channels 
My Chip is Realtek® ALC1220-VB


----------



## IMABEARLOL (Dec 8, 2021)

zrorz said:


> I am also having issues with *6.0.9268.1, *So without the patched APO from the previous version, how can i get dts interactive for SPDIF working?
> I cleaned all the previous drivers using driver explorer / pnputil, installed the new AAF and picked the DTS interactive decoder during install,
> the option for the dts interactive is not there anymore, it only shows 2 channels
> My Chip is Realtek® ALC1220-VB


Download the ZIP package.

Navigate archive to 'DCH\Driver64', Extract folder '005.DTSInteractiveHDAExt', Install the INF.

Open elevated command prompt and run: regsvr32 C:\Windows\System32\ADIAPO.dll

Reboot.

Something is still wrong with the release however. After switching to DTS Interactive I cannot switch back to any other output format. The other output formats sounded awful, DTS Interactive sounds great, but I prefer to let my Logitech mixer do it's own stereo to surround expansion and you can't do that when the mixer is receiving a "decode" stream.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 8, 2021)

There are two ways to switch to stereo, either remove the EFX key for Interactive, or disable Interactive (1 to 0), in the registry (Analogue Devices with Alans pack).
With the registry edit, it will turn it off for all devices, not independently, you can make two reg files to turn it on-off if needed.

Personally I use: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/equaliser-apo-stereo-surround-upmixer.276608/


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 9, 2021)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9279.1
 MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

WARNING: There is also an update for Nahimic on the Microsoft Store to version 1.5.4.0, but it is very likely that once installed, your enhancement will stop working.

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

 RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

 Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Dec 9, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9279.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


I can't find any issue on my side... everything is working beautifully. I can't thank  you enough ... your work is a state of art


----------



## frollo (Dec 9, 2021)

THEBOSS619 said:


> I can't find any issue on my side... everything is working beautifully. I can't thank  you enough ... your work is a state of art


No popping or anything?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 9, 2021)

@THEBOSS619, there is more to it than just Alan, it seems Alan can only test so much (probably headphones), while he provides the time on the package, he is not the sole person making them work as such.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 9, 2021)

IMABEARLOL said:


> Download the ZIP package.
> 
> Navigate archive to 'DCH\Driver64', Extract folder '005.DTSInteractiveHDAExt', Install the INF.
> 
> ...



This made "DTS Interactive" appear as an option, but I still get "Format not supported by device" when trying to apply on Alan's pack (tested with *6.0.9279.1*). It works perfectly on Ferather's pack, so I don't know what the problem is. My hardware is obviously capable of it. Any ideas, @Alan Finotty ? @Ferather told me in PM that he had found out what the problem was. Can you fix it?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 9, 2021)

Missing registry setup, skip to 50 seconds on this video, and if you can trigger it (dont use the files related to the video with AAF). If not let me know and I will setup a .reg file.

@Alan Finotty, also note, SPDIF, unlike HDMI, does not have a speaker config, but does utilize the settings, it should be setup as 6 channel with 8 channel processing.
Many APO's, including the Realtek one, can otherwise set the device to stereo, and pretty much break partial use of the multichannel APO (Interactive).


----------



## pyuras (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Missing registry setup, skip to 50 seconds on this video, and if you can trigger it (dont use the files related to the video with AAF). If not let me know and I will setup a .reg file.



Not sure what I'm supposed to change in the registry by looking at that video, since you just imported the .reg files and never opened them.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Try setting to stereo, and see if it switches back to Interactive and then works.



frollo said:


> No popping or anything?


Is that with Interactive? Enable stereo mix, set it to play to the digital device (or default device), then mute it. This will make the encoder always on.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Try setting to stereo, and see if it switches back to Interactive and then works.
> 
> 
> Is that with Interactive? Enable stereo mix, set it to play to the digital device (or default device), then mute it. This will make the encoder always on.



It just gives me the "Format not accepted by device" error no matter what option I try to apply.



Ferather said:


> Try setting to stereo, and see if it switches back to Interactive and then works.
> 
> 
> Is that with Interactive? Enable stereo mix, set it to play to the digital device (or default device), then mute it. This will make the encoder always on.



This fixed the popping for me (back to using your pack)! Ty


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Well I would need to know what extra APO's you where getting from Alans pack, to make the file, bit of work with exporting and sharing data.

Edit: I forgot to mention, your speakers will still power down (if they do normally), with the muted stream (no actual audio).


----------



## pyuras (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Well I would need to know what extra APO's you where getting from Alans pack, to make the file, bit of work with exporting and sharing data.



I don't install any of them. Just the decoder (with DTS:X) and ASIO.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Fair enough. Well enjoy! Edit: You can also edit the .xml preset file if you like (C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\), copy the file, paste, edit, replace.
I like SFX "Any", "Any" for 5.1, use the 'replace all' feature, for stereo (and default) is "Any" "Stereo", but was issue prone previously.

By default I set the preset as "Off" "Off", due to past issues on stereo, possibly fixed now, now there's an optional for you.

The default for SPDIF-HDMI, multichannel, is the one given at the very top, External, Music.

If you replace the file, restart your computer for full effect.


----------



## popm (Dec 10, 2021)

need help ... how to remove and clean driver ( DTS DOLBY work just sonic !! )
and nahimic is uninstalled !!


----------



## pyuras (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Fair enough. Well enjoy! Edit: You can also edit the .xml preset file if you like (C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\), copy the file, paste, edit, replace.
> I like SFX "Any", "Any" for 5.1, use the 'replace all' feature, for stereo (and default) is "Any" "Stereo", but was issue prone previously.
> 
> By default I set the preset as "Off" "Off", due to past issues on stereo, possibly fixed now, now there's an optional for you.
> ...



Replacing all SFX to "Any" "Any" made the left and right front channels very quiet compared to center and made the rear speakers sound through the front speakers. So back to "Off" "Off" and it works correctly for 5.1 SPDIF.


----------



## frollo (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Fair enough. Well enjoy! Edit: You can also edit the .xml preset file if you like (C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\), copy the file, paste, edit, replace.
> I like SFX "Any", "Any" for 5.1, use the 'replace all' feature, for stereo (and default) is "Any" "Stereo", but was issue prone previously.
> 
> By default I set the preset as "Off" "Off", due to past issues on stereo, possibly fixed now, now there's an optional for you.
> ...


@Ferather thank you for the response.  Can you show what you mean by editing this xml or is there already a post / vid about it? i have a dts_apo4_oem_config_1025133B.xml and when searching for SFX i get the following



> <chain_v2 position="SFX" input="Any" output="Stereo">
> <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="SFX" />
> </chain_v2>
> <chain_v2 position="OSFX" input="Off" output="Off">
> ...



the file looks huge with tons of duplication in it

I'm optical through to a z906

you also said "Is that with Interactive? Enable stereo mix, set it to play to the digital device (or default device), then mute it. This will make the encoder always on."
I'm unsure what or how you intend for that to work.  In my Digital Output (SPDIF) properties default format is DTS Interactive.  I do not see a stereo mix other than 2 channel 16 bit 48000hz etc.  This device is set as default for the system playing directly to the z906


----------



## pyuras (Dec 10, 2021)

frollo said:


> @Ferather thank you for the response.  Can you show what you mean by editing this xml or is there already a post / vid about it? i have a dts_apo4_oem_config_1025133B.xml and when searching for SFX i get the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta go to "Recording" devices, right click to "Show disable devices" and you'll see stereo mix. Follow the rest of his instructions.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

@frollo, your preset edit looks correct, if you find it a bit complicated dont worry about it, I was mostly talking to pyuras.
Stereo mix is normally disabled, so you will need to right click and show disabled, then enable it.


----------



## frollo (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @frollo, your preset edit looks correct, if you find it a bit complicated dont worry about it, I was mostly talking to pyuras.
> Stereo mix is normally disabled, so you will need to right click and show disabled, then enable it.
> 
> View attachment 228380


got it configured now as defined and i haven't heard a pop yet still monitoring.  Really appreciate the help!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Alan will have it all working soon™.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @frollo, your preset edit looks correct, if you find it a bit complicated dont worry about it, I was mostly talking to pyuras.
> Stereo mix is normally disabled, so you will need to right click and show disabled, then enable it.
> 
> View attachment 228380



The downside to this solution is that the computer won't go to sleep from inactivity anymore, you need to manually suspend it.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Interesting, the speakers do, although I have disabled sleep in Windows.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Interesting, the speakers do, although I have disabled sleep in Windows.



Yeah, but Windows doesn't go to sleep anymore. Reverting makes it go back to sleep again from inactivity as expected.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Noted


----------



## popm (Dec 11, 2021)

thank you for respond


----------



## danial.aw (Dec 12, 2021)

Siliil said:


> Hi everyone! I have acer nitro with ALC255 with combined minijack, but I can't do anything with that unless 'headphones' and 'speaker', there must be at least five variants(line in, mic in, universal etc)View attachment 196806View attachment 196807View attachment 196808View attachment 196809
> 
> 
> I just have used 'findpolicytext': 'combo' and choose 'global', 'universal' and, 'manual' combo in one of drvctrl and ombojack work perfectly


Hey, is it possible for you to share which exact one you changed, I am trying to do it my dell laptop and when i search combo a ton of different come in the search


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 13, 2021)

@Alan Finotty - The latest driver does not show DTS Support on analog jacks on my Maximus VIII Ranger as on my system specs on the Realtek Control Panel. The last driver to work properly is the 9219 driver. I know you are busy but if you get some time, could you please look into it? Greatly appreciated for all your effort as always.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 13, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> @Alan Finotty - The latest driver does not show DTS Support on analog jacks on my Maximus VIII Ranger as on my system specs on the Realtek Control Panel. The last driver to work properly is the 9219 driver. I know you are busy but if you get some time, could you please look into it? Greatly appreciated for all your effort as always.


Open *Realtek Audio Device Tweak* located on the Desktop and make the following changes:

Check the *DrvCtrl3* box.

Check the *DrvCtrl40* box.

Ready. This should solve most known issues.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 13, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Open *Realtek Audio Device Tweak* located on the Desktop and make the following changes:
> 
> Check the *DrvCtrl3* box.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan. Just checked it. Unfortunately did not work. DTS Connect still not present on Realtek Audio Console.


----------



## GNKyrios (Dec 14, 2021)

Greetings, i have spent many hours trying tomake my 5.1 soundbar work (sony HT-S40R connected via optical cable) on my Asus Z390H motherboard with this realtek chip "ROG SupremeFX8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A".

So far, old method of patching realtek driver gives me 5.1 dolby option on settings, testing dolby format can make each individual speaker emit sound (except the subwoofer for some reason), soudbar reads dolby digital signal, but when i play anything on 5.1 dolby, it only works as 2ch, the old method removes the realtek console, and on the settings i cannot config how many speakers i have or anything like that.

Using the APO its kind of confusing with so many options, i have tested about 6 of them and only 1-2 activates 5.1 dolby on settings, but no way to config speaker setup, position, etc. And even when 5.1 is activated on settings the soundbar indicates LPCM signal. I followed the video guide but using other app, tried the same one my MB uses (asus sonar) but no 5.1, but kinda lost on what else to try.

What drivers/software can you use? for example my soundbar is only dolby digital, not dolby plus or atmos, are the ones here just software enhancers to simulate certain effects? i really dont care that much about the enhancers, first i need to have real 5.1 else i wasted money on that soundbar.

ill try these drivers next, but still i have little hope, i just want to have5.1 surround on games or movies/videos. I would even buy a sound card, even tho i dont seem to have space for it (large GPU mounted vertical wich covers all the back pci slots), but they are so unpopular that i cannot find any on my country, except maybe for one over $100.


----------



## HHH03 (Dec 14, 2021)

My computer is a newer AMD motherboard and doesn't have advanced audio... it uses a simple Realtek ALC4050H and it's a UAD driver front and rear ports. The rear port is the one that's been causing me issues... it powers down after 10 seconds and takes 750 ms to power back up causing popping and 750ms of lost audio everytime.   I've installed a Sound Blaster sound card as a fix and it uses a ALC1220 using a Realtek UAD driver for it.  My feeling is the ALC4050H chip has some sort of power savings enabled causing my issues.  I've used the Windows "Generic" USB Audio 2.0 and all the sound problems are solved... it doesn't power down at all... The Windows driver doesn't show up in the Realtek Audio Control limiting some of the funtions... like port recognition and front headphone muting of the rear port. 
I've tried your driver for the Sound Blaster Card and it definately works, but I needed a UAD driver to keep the functionality of the system.  It's obvious you have an advanced knowledge of these Realtek Drivers, perhaps you might have some insight how to correct this driver power down to D2 after 10 seconds.  I've tried everything it seems, registry changes, power scheme settings, newer Realtek ALC4050H drivers from other OEMs, etc.  All of the "newer" Realtek drivers from other vendors perform the same by going into D2 after 10 seconds.  
Perhaps you might have a solution?  Everything I've tried has failed, emailing Realtek, Lenovo customer support, registry changes... etc.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Dec 14, 2021)

frollo said:


> No popping or anything?


Not a single issue.



Ferather said:


> @THEBOSS619, there is more to it than just Alan, it seems Alan can only test so much (probably headphones), while he provides the time on the package, he is not the sole person making them work as such.


I know  It's impossible to have this much of quality into a single person work... teamwork is a must to achieve perfect quality 

Just a small note... (not an issue) the latest AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9279.1 show on device manager as version 6.0.9268.1 and I have checked the both files [.exe and .rar] being downloaded through GitHub but both shows inside the HDX.inf as version 6.0.9268.1 rather than version 6.0.9279.1. I will tag @Alan Finotty along also for this case.

Again... Thank you from all my heart


----------



## Ferather (Dec 15, 2021)

Indeed. He just forgot to update a bit of text in the .inf for version, does not effect anything other than Windows checking version for updates.


----------



## max_clif (Dec 15, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Open *Realtek Audio Device Tweak* located on the Desktop and make the following changes:
> 
> Check the *DrvCtrl3* box.
> 
> ...


Alan, this newest version and quite a few other older versions, when installed fully, I dont see an option for dolby digital, or DTS in Default Format under Sound.  All I see is 2 speaker, 24 bit, xx Hz.  5.1 setup doesnt show up at all.

How do i fix this?  Am using realtek ALC892 on the ASUS Z97-A motherboard.


----------



## MassiveAtoms (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a bit of a problem.
I installed this yesterday, and it worked. 
Unknkown to me, something must've enabled the maxxAudio thing, and it made everything sound subpar. 
I wasn't able to figure out the reason for the bad audio, so I uninstalled FAA drivers/audio pack thing, reasoning that is was the only recent change, so reverting it should give me back my old, decent audio. 
The problem persisted, and I was able to narrow it down to the maxxAudio thing eventually. 
I decided to give FAA a try again, but I can't install it anymore.
I've done my best to remove all traces of the standard realtek drivers.
I've tried the following:
1. remove it via settings>apps and features. 
2. Remove it with driverStoreExplorer
3. Remove it via device manager (even enabled "show hidden device" to make sure there's nothing realtek there)
I tried rebooting before installing, but that just makes windows fetch the realtek drivers again and I have to remove them again.
I even downloaded ccleaner, against my best judgement, to see if there's any registry stuff related to realtek that I could remove.

But no, whenever I try to run the installer, I get the following error: "You already have another realtek product installed on your PC. It must be removed before proceeding with this installation."


----------



## GNKyrios (Dec 16, 2021)

Tried installing different ways, no 5.1 activated on settings, most enhancers wont work, did clean isntalations each time


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 16, 2021)

MassiveAtoms said:


> I have a bit of a problem.
> I installed this yesterday, and it worked.
> Unknkown to me, something must've enabled the maxxAudio thing, and it made everything sound subpar.
> I wasn't able to figure out the reason for the bad audio, so I uninstalled FAA drivers/audio pack thing, reasoning that is was the only recent change, so reverting it should give me back my old, decent audio.
> ...


Try temporarily disabling Internet connection on the PC during the uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## MassiveAtoms (Dec 16, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> Try temporarily disabling Internet connection on the PC during the uninstall and reinstall.


that did the trick, thanks


----------



## danial.aw (Dec 17, 2021)

Hey, just wanted to see if other's are having this error too. 

Installed the latest version with DTS decoder and DTS X app. 

Event Viewer is riddled with the two following errors constantly :


----------



## Ferather (Dec 20, 2021)

Do you have a VPN? Disable it and restart, I am not sure why it conflicts with VPN's, but its been like that before I started my project.


----------



## phrogdriver (Dec 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> My experience of DCH drivers has all been positive so far, in fact I dislike HDA due to redundancy (legacy) on Realtek, and my AMD GPU (which I use for HDMI) also uses a DCH driver.
> I also provide a DCH driver, more recently finished (DTS project), I don't get any complaints other than ALC 2xx, but that turns out to be due to OEM config.
> 
> I admit, in some cases the DCH driver in generic form might not work for you (like the ALC 2xx OEM version).
> ...





CiroConsentino said:


> Thanks for the insight. I tried to install Alan's DCH drivers in my new computer, ASUS TUF B550Plus mobo with ALC S1200A audio, and could not make it work no matter what, on a clean Win10 Pro install.
> Installed Alan's standard drivers and it worked straight away.
> On my old system with a ALC 889 audio, DCH drivers never worked either. Only standard drivers works


I would like to start by thanking Ferather and CiroConsentino for their tutelage and expertise. Also, and most importantly, to the creator Alan Finotty for the tremendous work!
My apologies to ask such a pointed question. I'm not sure this will help a tremendous number of people. But, anything is possible.
I have downloaded the software and tried in vain to make it work after hours of reading the forum. I am certain that I am simply ignorant of some piece of information. Audio has become much more complicated since listening to an 8-track in the car 

I am trying to achieve a couple of things. Surround sound on TV apps (this works via ARC), Surround sound on PC (this does NOT work).

I have the following equipment:
Sony 65X930E
Bose 900 Smart Soundbar (with satellite (rear) speakers and subwoofer)
MOTHERBOARD - ASUS ROG Maximus XI Hero (Wi-Fi)
GPU(GRAPHICS) - NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - ASUS ROG STRIX

The Bose system was recently purchased for TV and Games. I primarily play Bethesda games (Fallout, Elder Scrolls - only single player from computer, not the new online versions). It may be how those games process the sound that is causing problems?

The question I would like to ask: is there a way to make these work with the hardware and software downloaded? If so, how would I configure it - specifically? If not, would a set up with a receiver and speakers (I assume hardwired) work? If this is the proper course (receiver/speaker), suggestions are welcome.

I apologize if my question is simplistic. I have a couple of weeks to return my Bose system and would like to either find the solution or replace if necessary. I appreciate any assistance anyone can offer.

Thank you in advance!
Phrogdriver


----------



## Ferather (Dec 21, 2021)

@phrogdriver, from PC is the audio using HDMI?


----------



## Drey (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm trying to install this but I keep get this error "You already have another Realtek product installed on your PC..."
I already used DriverStoreExplorer and I deleted anything related to Realtek, DTS, Dolby, Creative from the categories Alan mentioned in his post on github and still getting this error.
I also used CCleaner a few times.
I also tried to install it by disabling the internet, same result
Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## phrogdriver (Dec 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @phrogdriver, from PC is the audio using HDMI?


Hi Ferather,

I think that may be my problem. Currently the GPU is plugged into the TV via HDMI and the soundbar (eARC) is connected via the ARC HDMI on the TV. I think the TV is "getting in the way". I get DOLBY ATMOS when using tv apps like Netflix so I know from tv to soundbar it is working. I just can't get surround (Dolby) from computer with this set up. The only direct input to soundbar is optical. I hope that helps clear up my current setup. Thanks for taking some time to help, if able. 

Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2021)

@phrogdriver, what does the soundbar support on Toslink (optical)?


----------



## phrogdriver (Dec 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @phrogdriver, what does the soundbar support on Toslink (optical)?


@Ferather : Hello again. From their website: 

Supported audio format: Dolby Atmos®, Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus
It doesn't specifically state that this is for Toslink, but I was able to confirm Dolby Digital 5.1 with a TV app playing a movie. So, I assume this means the above are supported with Toslink and HDMI.

Thank you again for the help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2021)

Not necessarily, SPDIF and Toslink link v2 (125mbps) do support all formats, and multichannel, but you might not get them, it depends on how the OEM built it.


----------



## phrogdriver (Dec 23, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Not necessarily, SPDIF and Toslink link v2 (125mbps) do support all formats, and multichannel, but you might not get them, it depends on how the OEM built it.


@Ferather : Sorry, I think I was unclear with my last post. I confirmed by using the Toslink output from the TV to the soundbar. I unplugged the HDMI cable while testing it to ensure it was the only possible source of sound. This achieved a Dolby Digital 5.1 output.

I think I am starting to get very close to the correct answer, thanks to you and some others via reading for all the help! I have learned a lot about digital audio in the past several days. Still a lot to learn. I fear my own ignorance caused me to use the download improperly.

I would very much appreciate some help with a step-by-step on the proper set up; staring with, if necessary, a deletion of the prior installation. Understanding that this is a time of year to spend with your family, I want to respect your time and hope to continue our conversation after the holidays if you are away! I truly appreciate your graciously provided time and will keep working on my own knowledge during this time. I wish you and yours, and everyone here as well, the very best.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 23, 2021)

Normally, open device manager, right click the audio device, uninstall, tick 'delete driver'. DON'T restart, open command prompt as admin, and run pnputil (see instructions here).
Look for the signer, device type, branding, to identify the driver and it's purpose, you want to remove all audio related, even branding like A-Volute.

You should open two command prompts, one to display the drivers and scroll the list, the other to remove the drivers.
pnputil -e  will display the full list and oemX.inf (where X is a number) then: pnputil -d oemX.inf.

Once done, remove any apps, check your install list, run Ccleaner or similar, then restart. After the restart, and essentially clean PC, install the new driver.
The device should be 'High Definition Audio Device' or similar, without branding, before you install, else you need to disable driver updates.

Example website with guide to prevent Windows automatic driver updates. Sometimes unplugging your network cable is enough.


----------



## grool (Dec 23, 2021)

Hey guys, I tried reading the topic but decided to register in the end and ask. 178 pages seem quite a bit to go through.

I have the following problem:

I install the latest available driver from github
Everything works flawlessly
After 1-2 days the DTS and Dolby 5.1 options disappear from the sound options and default format goes to 2 channel, 16bit, 48000Hz (DVD Quality)
Nevertheless, movies in DTS and with pass-through enabled in VLC still work in 5.1
However, testing with HTML5 AAC Audio Playback Tests and Countdown v1 (Lossless) does not seem to work in 5.1
Motherboard is MSI Z490 Gaming Plus. According to MSI website audio codec is Realtek® ALC1200

I have currently set up 5.1 following the recommendations in this thread and for now I have Realtek HD audio manager + 5.1 DTS working. (I set it up a couple of hours ago so I do not know if it will reset or not). I also noticed that the popping sound when starting to play whatever has increased greatly when compared to when I was with the AAF modded driver. I am assuming this is the time to "wake up" my receiver via the optic cable or some kind of similar latency. it was like that with my old MB too - Asus Z87-A which had DTS support by default, so I am kind of used to it 

I am using SPDIF to connect to a fairly cheap home theater system Samsung HT-J4500

Questions:

Does AAF DCH Optimus sound package provide enhanced audio (better audio quality)
Should I keep trying to make it work, instead of using patched realtek driver? (NB: I'll update my post after a couple of days if DTS/Dolby disappear from sound options again)
Does it even matter with my set up?
I apologize if any question is duplicated. I did search for some time, but just got tired. Thanks!

Update 1 day later: I now see that windows has updated:* Realtek Semiconductor Corp. - Extension - 6.0.9049.1 *(this is not the case with AAF driver) and is waiting for a restart and the 5.1 options are already missing. How can I stop windows 10 from updating a specific driver?

I have re-patched realtek and used this guide to Prevent Windows from updating a specific driver


----------



## Tingang-21 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi Alan, I seem to have a license issue on the DTS Unbound app, which I installed with your latest release realtek driver.  I'm currently using the latest version of Windows 21H2. Maybe you can check the problem.  Thanks very much for the response.


----------



## phrogdriver (Dec 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Normally, open device manager, right click the audio device, uninstall, tick 'delete driver'. DON'T restart, open command prompt as admin, and run pnputil (see instructions here).
> Look for the signer, device type, branding, to identify the driver and it's purpose, you want to remove all audio related, even branding like A-Volute.
> 
> You should open two command prompts, one to display the drivers and scroll the list, the other to remove the drivers.
> ...


Thank you @Ferather 

I was a little afraid to open the command prompts, but you provided very good guidance. Successfully deleted. I went a different direction and now have wonderful 5.1 surround sound for my games thanks to your patient education.


----------



## Beast927 (Dec 26, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> DOWNLOAD MY DRIVERS FROM HERE:
> DCH-UAD VERSION *(RECOMMENDED)*
> 
> 
> ...


Okay this may ne a stupid question but, what do I pick when I install this? I have this Mobo  https://rog.asus.com/us/motherboards/rog-rampage/rog-rampage-v-edition-10-model/


----------



## TechJeff (Dec 27, 2021)

After a long while i wanted to install a new driver .. but i always get 

---------------------------
AAF DCH Optimus Sound
---------------------------
You already have another Realtek product installed on your PC.

It must be removed before proceeding with this installation.
---------------------------

even i deleted all relevant drivers *Realtek"*, *"Dolby"*, *"DTS"*, *"Creative"* or *"Alan Finotty"* 
i only left the realtek network card driver .. do i have to delete that too ? 



---------------------------


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 27, 2021)

Execute this in cmd:


```
reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBD}_is1
```


----------



## TechJeff (Dec 27, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Execute this in cmd:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


worked thanks

but now i dont hear any sound if switch to AAF DCH Optimus UAD Sound ...
i used AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9013.1 because i thought that was the one that works with SPDIF ? Which driver works for SPDIF  ?

i did everything like in my old post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/post-4352202

but somehow this time it didnt work


----------



## ClydeZa (Dec 29, 2021)

Damn this doesn't work for me at all.
after installation don't see Realtek as my default sound card and cant launch any apps


----------



## shutfu (Dec 30, 2021)

i was having a lot of issues with crackling audio with the modded realtek drivers so i switched to the windows 11 realtek drivers https://download.asrock.com/Drivers/All/Audio/Realtek_Audio(v6.0.9231.1).zip for my motherboard (im still using windows 10 though) and everything sounds so much clearer, but i miss all the added functionality from Alan's hard work


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 1, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> Execute this in cmd:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



hi Alan.  any chance you can do a modded 6.0.9282.1 version?
pal1000 already released a 9282 version of his own around xmas



ClydeZa said:


> Damn this doesn't work for me at all.
> after installation don't see Realtek as my default sound card and cant launch any apps



what kind of computer are you using, ClydeZa?  should be listed as AAF Optimus Sound in Device Manager (devmgmt.msc) after install.
list the specs of your machine


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 1, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> Execute this in cmd:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yo, Alan, you've got a serious Schnapps-Number! Keep always on drinkin' ✌


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 2, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> hi Alan. any chance you can do a modded 6.0.9282.1 version?


YES


----------



## flyingsaucer (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi! Alan Finotty
First all thanks a lots for this wonderful driver/project

Here everything works flawless on:

Windows 10 Pro x64 Build 10.0.19044.1320
MB: ASUS HERO VIII
CPU: Intel i7 6700K@4000Mhz
COOLER: Hyper 212 EVO (no O.C.) (2 fan) + 5 fan in MB
RAM: 16GB Ripjaw 2133 MHz DDR4 RAM
VGA: SLI 2x Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 4GB
PSU: CoolerMaster 750W
DISPLAY: DELL 24" (1920x1200)
HDD: 2x 1TB WesternDigital RED + 1TB WesternDigital BLUE
CASE: CORSAIR

Intel Sunrise Point Z170, Intel Skylake-S
SupremeFX 2015​    High Definition Audio:
      Name codec                                        Realtek ALC1150
      ID codec                                          10EC0900h / 10438691h
      Revision codec                                   1000h
      Type codec                                        Audio

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A170&SUBSYS_86911043
Running <= HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438691&REV_1000\4&3D4356C&3&0001
Driver return version = 9279  <<6.0.9279.1>>
Driver return InternalName = RTKVHD64.sys 9279
Driver running model = eMd_Asus_General <83>
Power Data: Bus(D0), Codec(D0)

I would only ask this, which one profile it's used by the system since all these virtualization software have been installed?
DTS Sound unbound
DTS:X Ultra
Dolby Atmos for Gaming
Sound Blaster Connect

Last one that user opens and configure?

P.S.
Thanks a lots for your time and dedication.


----------



## grool (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey @Alan Finotty, I have a strange problem. 

Whenever I play some movies (not all) the dialogs are not coming from the center speaker. I even had a situation where the movie starts normally and then I lose the voices all of sudden. I just hear the lows coming from the SW. I have currently installed AAFOptimusAudioPack9279 - Universal Realtek driver, patched with Dolby and DTS, and additional Realtek AISO, DTS, DTS:X Ultra and Dolby Atmos for Gaming.

Is there any more information you need?

Motherboard is MSI Z490 Gaming Plus. According to MSI website audio codec is Realtek® ALC1200


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 3, 2022)

grool said:


> Hey @Alan Finotty, I have a strange problem.
> 
> Whenever I play some movies (not all) the dialogs are not coming from the center speaker. I even had a situation where the movie starts normally and then I lose the voices all of sudden. I just hear the lows coming from the SW. I have currently installed AAFOptimusAudioPack9279 - Universal Realtek driver, patched with Dolby and DTS, and additional Realtek AISO, DTS, DTS:X Ultra and Dolby Atmos for Gaming.
> 
> ...



Did you run a Spk-Test especially for your Centerspeaker?


----------



## Luporion (Jan 4, 2022)

Yo, 
in the "EFFECTS AND IMAGES" section, it says that Sonic Radar is supported, but i can't seem to find it in the installation package, neither online. 
Does your mod still support it, and how to obtain it then?


----------



## Maksim999 (Jan 4, 2022)

Is this an APO driver? I need an equalizer with saving presets and stabilizing the volume of sounds. It is also important that the audio settings are transmitted not only through the analog output. Which of the entire list of programs will suit me best? Have you added the ability to install only one of the components without installing additional software (for example, only Dolby advanced audio with a driver)? Is it possible to remove it from the system later without any leftovers?
thank you in advance for your answer.


----------



## flyingsaucer (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi everyone.
Someone knows why Nahimic service crash on startup?


----------



## repli (Jan 5, 2022)

Alain, dear fellow AF DCH driver users:

Since being on Windows 11, there seems to be an issue (with APO handling or sleep modes?) using the latest DCH drivers: Whenever I start a video, be it on FB or YT, the video image will load very fast (DSL 250), but then there is a 5secs delay before the audio starts playing. This startup delay happens always on the first time playing a video in a certain environment, i.e. when playing consecutive vidoes on FB, they seem to NOT have this startup delay anymore. However, when switching over to YT, or then opening FB again, the lag will reappear... any ideas? I found another user who had the same issue, and by un-installing all Realtek type drivers, he fixed the problem, but when re-installing either Realtek or DCH-modded drivers, the issue would reappear...


----------



## grool (Jan 5, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> Did you run a Spk-Test especially for your Centerspeaker?


Thank you! I did run several tests for the center speaker the first time it happened and everything was OK with it. This time though, it was not, which lead me to believe that the problem is in the wire somewhere, since when I moved it, the center speaker started to work normally again. I guess it was a coincidence that the test worked the first time and the movie - not.


----------



## pipes (Jan 6, 2022)

package in wrong version, is 9268 and not 9279


----------



## dimitri91 (Jan 7, 2022)

I use a Microsoft Wireless Headset and wanted to use this driver for Dolby Atmos. But somehow it does not work for my headset. The driver gets installed properly and I can choose "Dolby Atmos for Gaming" in the start menu. But it tells me that I have to connect a headset or speakers. Is it possible that this driver does not work with USB-/Wireless devices?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 7, 2022)

dimitri91 said:


> I use a Microsoft Wireless Headset and wanted to use this driver for Dolby Atmos. But somehow it does not work for my headset. The driver gets installed properly and I can choose "Dolby Atmos for Gaming" in the start menu. But it tells me that I have to connect a headset or speakers. Is it possible that this driver does not work with USB-/Wireless devices?


For this I recommend *APO Driver*


----------



## Luporion (Jan 7, 2022)

Hey, 
does anyone happen to know how to setup the "scout radar" in Sound Blaster Connect 720°? I just didn't figure it out, and the toggle ain't working...


----------



## AleksanderVM (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Alan,

Thank you for these drivers. I was struggling with R2.80/1/2 that would not work on my new B550M Mortar with ALC1200. Now it is perfect.


----------



## RearAtmosSpeakersBroken (Jan 9, 2022)

Atmos quit working in Windows since Oct so I just found this project now while looking for a fix  
I still get the green light on my vizio soundbar saying Atmos is working but the rear speakers do not output anything.

I have NVidia GPU with HDMI connected directly to Atmos sound bar and my media player sends bit streaming audio to the sound bar.

I deleted audio drivers and disabled internet.  I got the Setup.exe installed and I manually updated my audio device drivers to the drivers in \Driver64 folder.

I think I need to use the HD Audio device and not the AAF Optimus Universal device that appeared but I am seeing the driver is 10.0.19041.264 from Microsoft.

I chose Dolby Atmos Speaker System option when installing Setup.exe but when I run it says I have to plug in headphones to the audio jack.  I need HDMI so this isn't working.

I don't know where to go from here, can I please get some direction to get me on the right path?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 9, 2022)

*Gentlemen, I want to apologize in advance for not having released the package in version 9282 yet. The reason is that I'm making some aesthetic changes to the installer, and I'm also doing extensive testing to enable the latest version of Nahimic 3, now running from from APO version 4. Here are real images:
























*


----------



## Ferather (Jan 9, 2022)

@Alan Finotty, DTS Interactive is an encoder, not decoder, it encodes PCM to DTS Surround 5.1 (aka, DTS Audio, DTS Core).
DTS Interactive: 24bit/48k (HD) x 6 channels @1509kbps (1.5mbps), 503kbps per stereo.

DTS-HD MA and DTS-HD HRA both contain DTS Cores, for support.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 11, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> *I'm also doing extensive testing to enable the latest version of Nahimic 3, now running from from APO version 4. Here are real images:
> 
> View attachment 231799
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I was not successful.  

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9282.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2022)

@Alan Finotty, If I have time I will look into it, maybe that is. At the moment I am focusing on recent changes with my DTS package.

I have recently unlocked the 2nd to last, newest, DTS controller, although its undergoing public testing, for me all working.
I myself have done 100% of the work in the latest package, please ask before using any files.

If you add the files, with permission, I ask you don't accept donates based on the DTS files I provide.

My current package, with optional-additional files, will unlock the entire suit on any device on the system, USB, SPDIF, HDMI etc.



DTS Custom APO4 Special edition, notice the External Speakers (form factor) override for HDMI-SPDIF. Interactive:X for SPDIF-HDMI.

--

In one of my packages I intend to add the HDMI formats to SPDIF, unlocking SPDIF to its max.


----------



## Tingang-21 (Jan 12, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> Unfortunately, I was not successful.
> 
> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9282.1
> ...


Hi Alan, I apologize in advance for having to report a problem with your latest driver installation.  This is related to the installation of the UWP app for Dolby Atmos for speakers not installed when selected at initial installation time. I've tried it twice.  But it seems that the UWP app for dolby atmos for speakers is still not installed. Maybe you can check it out.  (OS: Newest Windows 21H2) Thanks for the response.


----------



## c300g97 (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi Alan, is the latest driver of yours compatible with Windows 11 and ALC887?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 14, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9285.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Tingang-21 (Jan 15, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9285.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Hello Alan, it seems that Dolby Atmos For Speaker still can't be installed on your latest driver release. Only DTSx Ultra and Unbound installed + Realtek HDA Panel. 
Thanks In Advance...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 15, 2022)

Tingang-21 said:


> Hello Alan, it seems that Dolby Atmos For Speaker still can't be installed on your latest driver release. Only DTSx Ultra and Unbound installed + Realtek HDA Panel.
> Thanks In Advance...


I'll do my best to fix it, with more batteries of tests.


----------



## itachimendes (Jan 15, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9285.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Battlefield 4 audio stop working when discord is open
i tried to change sound options of the Discord: *standart, experimental, legacy*
but still not working  (dch or legacy)

*SPECS: *msi p67 - alc889 - win10 x64 21H2


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 15, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9289.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Sistematic.System (Jan 15, 2022)

Since V.9268 I've had nothing but Driver Breaking issues, it's been
a long while I've been hoping for a fix for my issue but so far nothing.

The issues that recurs is that low frequencies are broken ( Bass )
Bass frequencies on V.9231 were fine.

Today I've tried the new version releases (V.9285 - V.9289 ) but the problem remains.
I will post in annex to this message a screenshot of my windows demonstrating
an aspect of the issue which is when I have audio enhancements Off the Low Frequencies
come back, when I activate it On Low Frequencies are Gone .. but off course it's an AAF
driver problem !

Unfortunately there's more problems. Since I first used this program
some years ago there's also been this problem where I had to fight with
this program in an Install and Uninstall battle as it seemed I had to figure
out which combination of selected options would work for me. I can't think
of this being normal but if you know me to be mistaken please do let me know.

In this other common recurring issue that the AAF driver does Not install,
only the 3rd party apps do, the AAF Realtek Audio icon created on Desktop
comes up without its black lettered icon, in other words install failed,
the Realtek universal app does not load, and yet when it all Seeemed to
have installed properly I still find it hasn't and while testing every time if I
disable audio enhancements from the windows Sound control panel sound
works again.

Additionally in regards to the last mentions the worst of it I've encountered
has been with V.9289, as it happened I tried all possible combinations
and None of them worked, I even tried one of these drivers in another
Win10 OS version but all these issues still happen the same.

Please fix this, Thanks.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 15, 2022)

Thank you @Alan Finotty Nahimic works good without any problem


----------



## Tingang-21 (Jan 15, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9289.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Finally Dolby Atmos For Speaker is working on this release.  Thanks very much for your best efforts.  Hope the DTS license is fine.


----------



## doepapa (Jan 15, 2022)

Hey guys,

I hope you guys could help me with a problem that I am encountering when trying to use this. When I install this after a clean wipe, everything seems to work fine but after a while, I lose my DTS sound unbound licenses and the spacial sound feature in Windows. Restarting does not seem to help and after a few reinstalls I got the same issue again.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sistematic.System (Jan 15, 2022)

doepapa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I hope you guys could help me with a problem that I am encountering when trying to use this. When I install this after a clean wipe, everything seems to work fine but after a while, I lose my DTS sound unbound licenses and the spacial sound feature in Windows. Restarting does not seem to help and after a few reinstalls I got the same issue again.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



It happened to me as well, I understood that the version offered by
Alan ( the one that is licensed ) is outdated, unless maybe you buy the
program there may not be a way to license the Up to Date version


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Jan 16, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9289.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


 I can't thank you enough for this amazing work, thank you for your support and your updates and most importantly... your time !


----------



## andrey167 (Jan 16, 2022)

china motherboard x79 2.72
realtek alc662
last work version from april build
other version dont have sound after install


----------



## doepapa (Jan 16, 2022)

Sistematic.System said:


> It happened to me as well, I understood that the version offered by
> Alan ( the one that is licensed ) is outdated, unless maybe you buy the
> program there may not be a way to license the Up to Date version


Ah ok thanks. I was wondering if there was something wrong with my method of installing or so, but I could not find someone with a similar problem.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

The licensed Sound Unbound I gave Alan, contains a license, this cannot be replicated with a newer version.
Either disable Windows store updates, to prevent loss of license on update, or buy it.


----------



## lightzout (Jan 17, 2022)

I wanted to check in since I recently upgraded my stereo receiver to a Denon-AVR2113 which is another generation ahead of thew last and has a network jack and hdmi. I connect with optical and its decent. The ACR deal is weird but I am dialing things in. My mobo is olde so I am using codec ALC892 outputting through optical with the "classic" drivers. I would really like help getting the Soundblaster to work.  I try the kga keygen but I must be doing something wrong. The receiver shows up in the sound manager with more options and info the channels, formats etc But I dont know how to manage it. Any ideas on how to get SB720 working?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

That's some weird PCM support given the encoded formats.


----------



## lightzout (Jan 18, 2022)

AArrgghhh the frustration is back.  No sound at all but Creative worked thyen didnt and nahaamic and sonic wh8ich bever work installed even though I always uncheck them./ Now reeverything is a mess again


----------



## Ferather (Jan 18, 2022)

What exactly are you after on SPDIF? Stereo, multichannel, both? Which apps do you intend to use?


----------



## crashid (Jan 18, 2022)

Ferather said:


> The licensed Sound Unbound I gave Alan, contains a license, this cannot be replicated with a newer version.
> Either disable Windows store updates, to prevent loss of license on update, or buy it.


so which version of "Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver" contains a valid licence? is there also licence for "dolby atmos for headphones"?
if i disable automatic updates in microsoft store i will have a licence permanently?

thanks for answer


----------



## Ferather (Jan 18, 2022)

DTSInc.DTSSoundUnbound_2020.3.28.0_licensed_~_t5j2fzbtdg37r
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Alan has the cut down version (just x64), this is the full pack, with x86 support (larger file size).

> "If I disable automatic updates in Microsoft store I will have a licence permanently?" - Yes.


----------



## crashid (Jan 18, 2022)

Ferather said:


> DTSInc.DTSSoundUnbound_2020.3.28.0_licensed_~_t5j2fzbtdg37r
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> ...


i just need x64 i think. and what about "dolby atmos for headphones"? is this included in Alan pack? or do you have package for install dolby access app with licence for "dolby atmos for headphones"?

thank you so much


----------



## Ferather (Jan 18, 2022)

Alan handles everything else, I just do DTS, I find its best to stick with a more simpler setup in terms of speed (delay), quality and issues.

No problems.


----------



## crashid (Jan 19, 2022)

can someone tell me if this pack includes "dolby atmos for headphones" feature with licence? and if will this feature work with DAC Fiio K3s? thanks @Alan Finotty


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 19, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9298.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative" or "Alan Finotty" in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## RodrigoVolta (Jan 19, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here
> ...


Hello.

In my system the equalizer still doesn't work, it doesn't do anything, I can move them and it doesn't change the sound at all. The only version that works is AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9215.1 (Signed). Later versions, the legacy console no longer works. I already asked here but no one paid attention.
I don't use Realtek's Metro apps or Dolby, DTS or anything like that because the audio sounds artificial to me. I prefer Realtek's traditional/legacy console.




 



@Alan Finotty  can u please check this?


----------



## flyingsaucer (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi @Alan Finotty!

First all thanks again for your wonderful modded driver.
I've done a full clean and I've installed latest driver revision. It's normal that Realtek Audio Console opens and close immediately without anykind of message? (no message at all)
I've ASUS HERO VIII

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438691&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438691

I've 3 OS'es install so I can try anykind of driver 

1) Windows 7 64 BIT ULTIMATE with latest driver from Asus page:
DRV_Audio_Realtek_LegacyFF032_TP_W10_64_V6018468_20210624R

2) Windows 10 Pro
AUDIO_Realtek_HDA_ASUS_ROG_SSx_MB_v6.0.8967.1 (MoKiChU driver)

3) Windows 10 Pro
Your latest driver

I've also get with AAF Realtek Audio Device Tweak ---> Driver Policy ----> Get Policy Driver and saved them in .dat

1) First attachment (Win7 Audio driver 8468)
2) Second attachment (Win10 Audio driver 8967)

Realtek Audio Console cannot be used on ALC1150 I've to install Realtek HD Audio Manager (Legacy)?

P.S.
Thanks a lots for your hard work and thanks for your driver, time and dedication.


----------



## Wombat72 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hello,

I hope someone can help me here.
I have the problem that 5.1 don’t work over the SPDIF output to my AVR, it only works when i click on Test on Dolby Digital or DTS in the control panel but it’s not working in games or media players.

I can’t configure the SPDIF out either, does someone maybe know how to fix this?

Thank you.


----------



## lightzout (Jan 21, 2022)

OK confession time, as it often the case my frustation is caused by oversight. I did not have developer mode enabled. I don't think I will ever fix the Creative thing which is fine.  Someday maybe I will buy a Creative sound card for gaming stuff but its a luxury not a necessity.  As to Ferather's question I am outputting most or all of the sound from Windows 10 for gaming, Foobar (music player and library) and VLC for movie playback.  The Denon VR-2113CI is a 7.1 receiver and its kind of a pain in the ass to use. No complaints since it was free but just to read the 161 page manual you need to run hdmi into it from pc and out to monitor through an ARC hdmi monitor port. Once I could read the manual I was able to setup the input to detect digital signal in optical port via DTS.  It has to be the least intuitive setup process and none of the auto detect seems to work and if its unplugged for long apparently it forgets all the settings.  There may be a firmware update but i will leave it for now as it may just add more drm controls or filters.  

It does have one cool feature I want to try out which is upscaling video to a higher resolution but I havent had time to get into it. One of my problems is not knowing where to go read up on what the difference between an APO and ASIO is....I know the author of Foobar allowed adding support for it but he also wrote an article explain why he believes it not necessary and also why for most people playback at 44.1 is fine. I just use my ear as judge.  When Alan dropped the first spdif support that worked and the optical connection worked for the first time since I have been using this board it sounded so glorius.  I know HDMI has the same bandwidth or better and it may on its way out but I like optical and its working!

Remember I am on one of the oldest platforms that can still run Windows 10.  Asus stopped support for ALC892 in 2016 but I don't think it worked very well before then either.  It is pretty sad consumers take such short sales support cycles from the same tech manufacturers that are gouging for GPUs. I know btc drives prices up but so do clueless gamers paying four figures for graphics cards and three figure headsets. So I take some pride it having old stuff work. Not just work but work great! Did Alan remove the old standard drivers from front page?  For now I am just installing the second option which is RT APO w/DDL/DTS but no creative, no niantic but yes to Atmos.  It was weird that Creative and Niantic could not work yet would always be running in the background. Dolby does improve sound especially modern movies. Not sure on gaming. Any recommendations on where to learn about APO vs ASIO and maybe whether there are open source or free to use positional sound drivers for windows games?


----------



## flyingsaucer (Jan 21, 2022)

lightzout said:


> OK confession time, as it often the case my frustation is caused by oversight. I did not have developer mode enabled. I don't think I will ever fix the Creative thing which is fine.  Someday maybe I will buy a Creative sound card for gaming stuff but its a luxury not a necessity.  As to Ferather's question I am outputting most or all of the sound from Windows 10 for gaming, Foobar (music player and library) and VLC for movie playback.  The Denon VR-2113CI is a 7.1 receiver and its kind of a pain in the ass to use. No complaints since it was free but just to read the 161 page manual you need to run hdmi into it from pc and out to monitor through an ARC hdmi monitor port. Once I could read the manual I was able to setup the input to detect digital signal in optical port via DTS.  It has to be the least intuitive setup process and none of the auto detect seems to work and if its unplugged for long apparently it forgets all the settings.  There may be a firmware update but i will leave it for now as it may just add more drm controls or filters.
> 
> It does have one cool feature I want to try out which is upscaling video to a higher resolution but I havent had time to get into it. One of my problems is not knowing where to go read up on what the difference between an APO and ASIO is....I know the author of Foobar allowed adding support for it but he also wrote an article explain why he believes it not necessary and also why for most people playback at 44.1 is fine. I just use my ear as judge.  When Alan dropped the first spdif support that worked and the optical connection worked for the first time since I have been using this board it sounded so glorius.  I know HDMI has the same bandwidth or better and it may on its way out but I like optical and its working!
> 
> Remember I am on one of the oldest platforms that can still run Windows 10.  Asus stopped support for ALC892 in 2016 but I don't think it worked very well before then either.  It is pretty sad consumers take such short sales support cycles from the same tech manufacturers that are gouging for GPUs. I know btc drives prices up but so do clueless gamers paying four figures for graphics cards and three figure headsets. So I take some pride it having old stuff work. Not just work but work great! Did Alan remove the old standard drivers from front page?  For now I am just installing the second option which is RT APO w/DDL/DTS but no creative, no niantic but yes to Atmos.  It was weird that Creative and Niantic could not work yet would always be running in the background. Dolby does improve sound especially modern movies. Not sure on gaming. Any recommendations on where to learn about APO vs ASIO and maybe whether there are open source or free to use positional sound drivers for windows games?


Audio Streaming Input Output (commonly known as ASIO) is a low-latency communication protocol (A DRIVER) for digital audio signals developed by Steinberg. With it, a sound card can be able to record and playback on multiple channels simultaneously. 

Equalizer APO is a parametric / graphic equalizer for Windows. It is implemented as an Audio Processing Object (APO) for the system effect infrastructure introduced with Windows Vista for first time. I've created for example a profile for Hesuvi. 









						HeSuVi
					

Download HeSuVi for free. Headphone Surround Virtualizations for Equalizer APO. This tool imitates the 7.1 to binaural sound effect of many surround virtualizations by making use of Equalizer APO's convolution filter. Available are impulse response that were recorded with activated...




					sourceforge.net
				




Hesuvi it's an advanced software capable to give APO equalizer effects to anykind of Audio Card output.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 21, 2022)

Make sure you setup Hesuvi properly, personally never got it to work without noise other.

----

@Wombat72, when you press the test format, Windows will bitstream an encoded file, Alan's driver has issues with multichannel PCM on SPDIF.
The reason you get only 2 channels with games, so on, is because its PCM, and as mentioned there is a fault with the package.

Without sounding rude, this is the reason I stopped using Alan pack, and made my own.

Multichannel PCM in > Diver fault > 2 channels processed only > 2 channels out.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 21, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9298.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB*


Now, an installer package with just the necessary Realtek content is available, for those who are only interested in enabling their Realtek ALC audio chips with the basic features. I hope they make good use of it.


----------



## nonick (Jan 22, 2022)

Sistematic.System said:


> Since V.9268 I've had nothing but Driver Breaking issues, it's been
> a long while I've been hoping for a fix for my issue but so far nothing.
> 
> The issues that recurs is that low frequencies are broken ( Bass )
> ...


Same for me. only V.9231 were fine. But on newest versions without weird sound, only DTS ULTRA app not working (showing active but has no effect on sound)


----------



## lightzout (Jan 23, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> Now, an installer package with just the necessary Realtek content is available, for those who are only interested in enabling their Realtek ALC audio chips with the basic features. I hope they make good use of it.


Well you count me among the good use people! Mind you I am still using AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1.exe Have you take it down now?  I think I have finally landed on the most useful and 100% stable install for my ALC892.  Here are the steps I took:

Uninstalled app via control panel then also using DDU which now has uninstall for soundblaster and realtel.  Reboot into recovery mode and allow unsigned mods (may be unnecessary)  Before installing check to ensure Developer mode and other settiungs. Installed ONLY Realtek APO w/DDL/DTS and the ASIO driver. ***Note on DDU it also uses DriverStore now***

Reboot. Go to audio device properties, playback tab and select Optical since I am using TOSLINK out to Denon receiver.  I like to rename it and change icons because I manually switch between headsets and optical and there are two spdif devices. Supported formats shows DTS and Dolby Digital as formats and only 48kHz under Sample Rates. I used to select all the formats but I leave it alone now. In order to get DTS working you have to manually select under pull down menu for Default Format.  I also do the test to make sure it works. You may need to select the device under sound settings too. I have not tied DDL. The receiver has a specific DTS input format so thats all I need but I may play around other formats later when I start doing video upscaling.

This may not be necessary for everyone but on Advanced tab I also always UN-select tab where it says "Allow exclusive control"  because I use multiple audio apps at once. I don't know if this issue may be limited to older hardware but if its not selected I have had problems. I also choose to select "Disable all sound effects" and then select box for Dolby (default is OFF) Spatial should be off. Apply then OK. I repeat all these steps with the green front panel audio jack for headset too. With the exception of selecting 2 channel, 24bit, 48Hz for format.

Last step but seems to be important for how I use uit Open Realtek HDA manager, click Device Advance Settings and choose "Make front and rear output playback...simultaneously" and "Seperate all inputs" This actually causes the audio device to reload so you may need to check test tone.  I also like to select "enable auto popup when device is plugged in" as its off by default. Dolby is also default OFF

As far as I can tell its necessary to launch Dolby Atmos at least once after rebooting to get it working.  After that I have just been leaving it on Dynamic and/or Auto Profile but I am still experimenting to see whats best for movies, music and games.  That said, this is stable with ALC892 and not only sounds great over 7.1 I have not had issues with Dolby Atmos corrupting or crashing as I had with Creative, Sonic and Niantic. Movies and music sound incredible. Games too. If anyone does have a way to use "gaming" software on older hardware let me know.  But for now this is a triumph.  The Denon reciever has a manual sewlect for PCM and DTS and I think DTS in moves sounds way better. But I just had surgery one ear and the other is still mostly occluded so I am not the best judge.

Thank you Alan!  Did you take down the basic package? Should I try new one? Cheers! Does anyone use DDL? I have never tried it.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 28, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> Now, an installer package with just the necessary Realtek content is available, for those who are only interested in enabling their Realtek ALC audio chips with the basic features. I hope they make good use of it.



thanks Alan.

hope you can make a 6.0.9301.1 version, based on this 9301 driver from ASRock that came out a few days ago.
and perhaps include v1.35.264.0 of the Realtek Audio Console app


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Download Apps [Manual Guide]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 28, 2022)

Hi Alan
Did you just read the Specs of the USB-driven ALC408x...?
It might be incompatible with the current DCH-Base, so it seems...

A german Blogger, called Igor Wallossek, wrote last Year following Article: "The old ALC4080 demystified and the Differences from ALC1220".

So it could be, that you begin to expand your Driver-Functionality up onto this USB-Variation...?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

He would need the device to test on, but it might be possible. USB uses different files and configuration, enough that certain APO's don't work.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 28, 2022)

Then I'll ask for a Friend: How about the Creative SB-Chips, are they only available on PCI(-E)-Soundcards, or on MoBoards as OnBoard-Solution too?



Ferather said:


> He would need the device to test on, but it might be possible. USB uses different files and configuration, enough that certain APO's don't work.



As I see, in Example the new ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Extreme is enhancing such an ALC, so he can test this about


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Their HDAUDIO range is on PCI(-E), internal. If onboard it should also be HDAUDIO, unless its a USB model.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 28, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Their HDAUDIO range is on PCI(-E), internal. If onboard it should also be HDAUDIO, unless its a USB model.



Ok, nice to know


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

If you open 'System Information', you can see the 'PNP Device ID', the DEV_ is the chip, for example DEV_0889 is ALC 889.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 28, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> thanks Alan.
> 
> hope you can make a 6.0.9301.1 version, based on this 9301 driver from ASRock that came out a few days ago.
> and perhaps include v1.35.264.0 of the Realtek Audio Console app


This version is now ready for release. I will ship it tomorrow (GMT-3)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9301.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "Alan Finotty", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## dusko (Jan 29, 2022)

My center speaker and subwoofer are reverse before i had option in HD audio manager to switch it but now there is no such option can i edit some file or something please help


----------



## lightzout (Jan 29, 2022)

I have a question someone might be able to shed light on. Normally I switch between my headset via front green audio jack or the optical out to a rreceiver, sometimes both simultaneously but the other a horrible persistent static started and I given up using it. The immediate solution was to use adapter and go directly into the front 1/4" headphone jack on the receiver. But I was wondering if theres a way to diagnose jaack, its old and may have a loose connection. I thought it was cable but never seemed to find a cause. The receiver has actually been great for games and wanting to use audio queses with a sense of directional sound in first person shooters.  Most recent games do this well and with a headset on its hard for someone to creep up from behind if you know how far away its sounds, whether they are coming towards you and their pace. I didn't think it would be as good as a headset but its really close. I had my ear surgery two months ago and the other ear later this year so my hearing is 100% improved on one side.  Right now it sounds great and its probably related to just using Dolby Atmos. Its a big improvement over the stock RT HDA but I am on older hardware (ALC892) with the original driver package. I dont use MS store so I can install any of the new stuff. But the 7.1 receiver has dedicated DTS and program to tweak levels and fit the room.  It even has its own mic for tone testing.  It's about 8 years old and probably inexpensive for the sound output. Downside would be it has terrible interface with a very long manual and zero inuitive way to get DTS working without googling tutorial. Sadly I have neighbors close by so I rarely play at theater volumes but when I do it is worth the time.


----------



## espiree (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi Alan,

I have a PlexHD X79 Xeon motherboard with an ALC892 codec and 7.1 audio output panel, but no special SPDIF connector, neither optical nor coaxial, and I use only analog stereo speaker output adjust on Realtek audio console.










Also have this:


			Amazon.com
		










Connects to Front Audio motherboard header and has a bypass to case front panel for headphone and mic.
All of these worked fine, the speakers sound  as front stereo speakers and muting when  a headphone is connected to front case panel.

I´ve upgraded to 9301 drivers yesterday, and the front speakers stopped working, despite existing as a sound option, and headphones and mic working ok thru bypass.
The rear center subwoofer remains white as active  in realtek audio console, despite nothing connected in that or any other jack.
Both SPDIF remain white as active, despite nothing connected.




Not a single device connected to a jack, this run as above, no sound.
And yes NVIDIA Hda out is not the default audio neither is selected as audio out.



And  with a headphone and mic at the front jacks, via case speakers pass thru, the headset works ok.
"Disabled the front panel jack  detection"  selected off, makes no difference at all.headset sounds ok, as the main device is AAF Speaker Out.





Above , device manager, LH-811'es are bluetooth headset coonections related, One Max'es  are my mobile connections via Bluetooth, all bluettoth audio disconnected long time ago and no issues with it at all.
MT-32 is a midi emulator, was installed since forever, and have no issues either





the CODEC




six 7.1 rear audio connectors



Front HD Audio connector is at the left edge of the last picture. Never found a SPDIF connector in the mobo for a coaxial or optical bracket.

In BIOS, however, there is a setting for SPDIF over  HDMI, with disable/enable values, resting in disable now, because it mades no sense since neither Xeon processors nor this mobo have on board VGA.

Tried everything within this panel to make my case front speakers 5.25 module  work thru HD Audio connector again, zero success.

I believe this is software/drivers related, since things worked ok before driver upgrade. Maybe they´re not correctly tasked for the mobo 7.1 connectors.

Also believe that the new driver makes the codec recognize the front audio panel as center/subwoofer.

Driver rollback didn´t work, many driver uninstall/reinstalls before with no success either, even using ddu and driverstoreexplorer.

Can you provide any help?

Thanks in advance, and for everyone that can help.


----------



## GaZw (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks for the new version @Alan Finotty
But sadly I have two problems 
1) In the realtek audio console panel i lost the option surround, only that option disappeared i have (ALC887)

2) Problems with Nahimic in all games i test in 2.0 stereo, I hear very low sound behind me, waterfall, water fountains, people talking etc
I stopped the namhic service and reboot my computer to find the problem, with sb 720 and dolby atmos no problems


----------



## Ferather (Jan 31, 2022)

@Alan Finotty, and also @Everyone, if you have an ALC 892, there are 3 revisions of that chip, 2 have errors-typos in them, 1 works perfectly.
The other matter is MSI versions, which seem to be different enough that in many cases SPDIF needs extra unlocking.

Yesterday I helped some with both ALC 892 and MSI version with my main DTS DCH driver, they had to re-task SPDIF then back each boot.

So if you have an ALC 892, MSI version, or both, what works for you may not work for the larger audience, or visa versa.

I have had at least 4 cases where a MSI version, for example ALC 1200, needed a policy to unlock DTS.


----------



## alexrainmk (Feb 1, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> This version is now ready for release. I will ship it tomorrow (GMT-3)
> 
> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9301.1
> ...


Does not work. What to do ?


----------



## megas91 (Feb 1, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here
> ...


friend, I have a home theater (onkyo tx sr 393) I've done everything to make DTS work correctly, I even bought the license and so on. but I can't get the pc to play the sound to home correctly.
Would there be any way to use a realtek panel with it? i use hdmi cable, due to atmos.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 1, 2022)

Do you mean DTS:X Home Theatre or DTS Interactive? So far 'to my knowledge', DTS:X Home Theatre requires Windows 11, and its not operational just yet for some reason.
You can send encoded files-data via both HDMI and SPDIF via WASAPI exclusive, however the PCM transcoder (DTS:X HT) does not seem to output audio.

I am not 100% sure why because DTS Interactive in APO form, works on SPDIF and HDMI just fine, it even sets up the device.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Do you mean DTS:X Home Theatre or DTS Interactive? So far 'to my knowledge', DTS:X Home Theatre requires Windows 11, and its not operational just yet for some reason.
> You can send encoded files-data via both HDMI and SPDIF via WASAPI exclusive, however the PCM transcoder (DTS:X HT) does not seem to output audio.
> 
> I am not 100% sure why because DTS Interactive in APO form, works on SPDIF and HDMI just fine, it even sets up the device.


I have *Windows 11* and when I try to select DTS:X Home Theater from SPDIF it sends me to the Microsoft Store where the DTS sound link is.  The most curious thing is that I have purchased the DTS licenses I suppose that my Sony BDV-N9200w home theater does not support DTS X


----------



## GaZw (Feb 2, 2022)

alexrainmk said:


> Does not work. What to do ?


Try the version of driver AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9289.1 , works for me





@Alan Finotty I discovered that Sonic Studio 3 and Nahimic also shares the same problem with the rear channels, i can share a video if you want


----------



## rambosix (Feb 3, 2022)

I installed these drivers but I have a question, (my motherboard has ALC898) it is normal that if I not active dolby atmos for gaming I don't listen bass from subwoofer? I have 2.1 speakers and set stereo from realtek panel, but if I change to quad, 5.1... I can listen bass. Thanks


----------



## unitek1 (Feb 6, 2022)

hello can someone help me ? i have problems with all audio programs i install the AAFOptimusAudioPack9301 newest version and when i try opened i have this nothing not working when i running aaFoptimusAudioPack i choose install the game dolby atmos this program i dont see in starts its not install i can't  search it (dolby atmos game) 






 before installling this driver pack i uninstall all audio drivers with driver store explorer program maybe i do something wrong i dont know im new in this ? i use the logitech z906 speakers









   my   motherboard  specifications
gigabyte b250m d3h

Realtek® ALC892 codec
High Definition Audio
2/4/5.1/7.1-channel
Support for S/PDIF Out


----------



## pipes (Feb 7, 2022)

not all software make change at setting with headphone

which software is good for headphone?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 8, 2022)

@unitek1, I can see from your screenshot the driver has not installed, it says 'High Definition Audio Device', and not 'AAF'.

@rambosix, normally to get the LFE channel with stereo (2 channel), the receiver-speaker system should have built in crossover.
It's possible the Dolby app like the DTS app adds crossover to the effects line before audio is sent out.

It can depend on the app, effects and in some cases the ALC. But your speakers should have hardware crossover.

Getting the Correct Subwoofer Settings for Home Theater (avgadgets.com), I like 180hz, but you should tune to LFE, or ears.

----

Given the amount of people using Z906, it seems Z906 is the most common sound system, would love to see the Z910 upgrade.


----------



## matigi (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi there @Ferather . I'm hoping you can help me out. I've installed the latest driver pack without all the extras. DTS is working great. My issue is that my front headphone output mic input, and rear analog outputs have disappeared. S/PDIF out is the only sound device i have. I've got an Aorus Master X570 Mobo, Win 10 with AC1220. Where do I start, I can't seem to find any mention of this issue with other installs. Thanks!



matigi said:


> Hi there @Ferather . I'm hoping you can help me out. I've installed the latest driver pack without all the extras. DTS is working great. My issue is that my front headphone output mic input, and rear analog outputs have disappeared. S/PDIF out is the only sound device i have. I've got an Aorus Master X570 Mobo, Win 10 with AC1220. Where do I start, I can't seem to find any mention of this issue with other installs. Thanks!


False Alarm! I removed every Realtek driver and device I could find, reinstalled the OEM driver, Removed it and installed your AAF installer. Everything it working wonderfully. I can't believe I'm able to play my FLAC 5.1 files over optical S/PDIF, using DTS on Potplayer. Thanks so much for this ground-breaking work!


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2022)

Yes that happens a lot, 99% of the time if someone installs my driver and it does not work, it's because of residual-old driver(s) that remain.
I am sure the AAF pack is exactly the same, meaning, make sure you fully uninstall everything using 'pnputil' or similar.


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 9, 2022)

Hello again!
I've tried many many unlocked drivers, many edited drivers but I could not get the real sound quality. But now I've found the ultimate solution. 
I bought an msi motherboard that supports nahimic and it works perfectly fine.
I don't think unofficial drivers will work as you intended, sorry. That is the only solution I guess



ution


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

That's because its all legit and not mixed up with other APO's hehe, fair enough enjoy all the updates.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 11, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here
> ...


I like this application for the simplicity of installing it but the bad thing is that it does not have Dolby Pro Logic II technology, which is what I use to convert my stereo audio to 5.1 Surround


----------



## itachimendes (Feb 13, 2022)

@Alan Finotty hi! in the last driver the devices has the same name
-speakers = output out
-Headphone = output out
Realtek and Rogue Sonic doesnt work anymore.
any AAFDCH driver makes discord have fullcontrol of the device so some games can't use untill i start the game first and then the discord.


----------



## leslyomg (Feb 14, 2022)

Does it work for Windows 11?
i'm trying to make it work here, but nothing happens...

When I try to install the package, it says that I already have another Realtek Driver installed. But, using driverstore I can't see anything related to Realtek... could anyone help me?


----------



## Sonikko (Feb 14, 2022)

Is there going to be 88.2khz support in the drivers at one point? Is there any reason it's not supported anymore in the official drivers either since 2010 or something?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 14, 2022)

@Sonikko, That's Windows not the drivers.


----------



## Sonikko (Feb 14, 2022)

Is there no way around it? I have lots of albums mastered in 88.2khz and I'm forced to resample them to 44.1khz. 
Can't find anything about it online


----------



## Ferather (Feb 14, 2022)

Hmmm, you probably will need Win11, since it got updates in the audio department. On Win10 it doesn't fully read the ALC properly and uses a set range for sample rate.
For example, my ALC 889 from 2008 supports, 44.1/48/88.2/96/176.4/192k on analogue and 32/44.1/48/88.2/96/192k on SPDIF, but only some show.

The full range for SPDIF is: 22.05/24/32/44.1/48/88.2/96/176.4/192k, on Win11 its shows all the samples supported by my ALC 889.

Push comes to shove, then set device to 96k, it will up sample, but there should be 0 loss.


----------



## Sonikko (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm running W11, fresh install, running AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8960.1 ALC897 cause it's the latest version that allows me to set the output to 7.1 while keeping the blue line in jack as line in and not force me to use it as rear speakers, for some reason since they switched to the new control panel, it won't let me pick anymore.
Using analogue output too.
I tried the most recent release just today and still no 88.2khz support. As of now I'm just upsampling, but it'd be nice if I had the option to not do that.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 14, 2022)

The next time I try Win11, I will let you know. I cant remember what shows on analogue.

----

So you are correct, it is the driver, if you don't use the driver all samples show, I don't remember it like this so the change may be recent.
I also just checked on Win10 21H2, with the update, its also the same and all samples show (no driver). I apologize.

If the change is more recent (21H2 got some changes), then it might be the Realtek driver needs to catch up.
Else it might be to do with third party APO's, and the fact Realtek supports so many.




No 176.4k on analogue although my device supports it.


----------



## itachimendes (Feb 15, 2022)

*Realtek console won't start 

LOG:*
Faulting application name: RtkUWP.exe, version: 1.35.264.0, time stamp: 0x61ef9795
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.19041.1503, time stamp: 0xb2acaea9
Exception code: 0xc000027b
Fault offset: 0x000000000010b382
Faulting process ID: 0x217c
Faulting application start time: 0x01d8221967820060
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\RealtekSemiconductorCorp.RealtekAudioControl_1.35.264.0_x64__dt26b99r8h8gj\RtkUWP.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report ID: 19056342-6164-4364-8fc8-bf2577acc40f
Faulting package full name: RealtekSemiconductorCorp.RealtekAudioControl_1.35.264.0_x64__dt26b99r8h8gj


Win10 PRO x64 21H2
ALC892


----------



## Sonikko (Feb 15, 2022)

I tried with the windows stock driver as well and no luck. Ehhh, I guess I'll upsample and stop worrying about it.


----------



## zrorz (Feb 15, 2022)

@itachimendes
First thing did you enable windows developer mode *before *installing AAF pack? (settings, privacy, for developers, toggle on)

If you did then based on the error , There are several things you can try,
Easiest one, remove realtek app using the microsoft store. Re-download the store version








						Get Realtek Audio Control from the Microsoft Store
					

"Realtek Audio Control" provides the best audio experience with the Realtek Audio Codec. You can adjust audio device effects and all the audio device settings in this App.




					www.microsoft.com
				




This 0xc000027b error is region / clock sync error.
Either your windows time is not correct due to the following from most likely to least likely issue:
-Clock is out of sync (change the time server under date and time in control panel) , sync with windows time / nist / pool time servers
-The wrong region set - location service reporting different area to the real location of where you are
-Motherboard button battery needs replacing as that is the power source for the BIOS clock which windows uses as well

Clean install the AAF pack, remove the current one, use driverexplorer to remove remnants, reboot, reinstall AAF pack

P.S Also i noticed that you are in test mode, did you need the driver signing disabled for something else?,* TEST MODE will break UWP* apps and cause them not to open.


----------



## leslyomg (Feb 15, 2022)

Does it work for Windows 11?
i'm trying to make it work here, but nothing happens...

When I try to install the package, it says that I already have another Realtek Driver installed. But, using driverstore I can't see anything related to Realtek... could anyone help me?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2022)

@Sonikko, you said you have an ALC 897, but I think you mean 887, the second is 889:




You can do it via SPDIF, analogue not so on 887.


----------



## HaruVM (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi anyone know how to fix this issue my rear speakers only shows as side pair 



the only way to fix this is using 7.1 even i have 5.1 only 

and the settings are okay i installed the last version AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9301.1 , anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2022)

You need to edit the policy, if you don't know how, or cant be bothered, here is one. If you are using the RTK Tool, search for swap, its swap rear and side report you want to change.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 15, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9305.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "Alan Finotty", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## HaruVM (Feb 15, 2022)

Ferather said:


> You need to edit the policy, if you don't know how, or cant be bothered, here is one. If you are using the RTK Tool, search for swap, its swap rear and side report you want to change.


thanks it worked



AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9305.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


There is no sound with this patch :C


----------



## zrorz (Feb 15, 2022)

This 9305 driver pack doesnt work properly at all, for *analogue *sound it is only working if the following settings are applied:
-front panel detection is disabled
-make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams is picked
-separate all input jacks as independent
-speaker out is set to headphones

so at the moment it is restricted to headphone channel only
DTS ultra still does not work, it turns on but there are no differences between the presets



AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9305.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


----------



## unitek1 (Feb 16, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @unitek1, I can see from your screenshot the driver has not installed, it says 'High Definition Audio Device', and not 'AAF'.
> 
> Hello Mr.Ferather you say it not installed but i installed it i try everything reinstalled it but nothing help me where hiding  my problem? can you help me solve the problem?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2022)

Packages reuploaded


----------



## leslyomg (Feb 16, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Packages reuploaded


Going to donate for your hard work since the last years! Thank You.

Also, could you help me to make it work here? Since the last W11 update I just cannot make any  realtek from you work here...

I just installed the latest package and this is was the result:


----------



## dirtybirdz1017 (Feb 16, 2022)

Does this work for the ALC 4080? Cannot get anything to run with my board (seems everything is for non-USB chipset)

Been using different versions of this for years and cannot seem to find anything that is for the 4080.

My motherboard is asus z690-f.  Anyone have luck outputting DDL 5.1 with this board or ALC 4080?

Am hoping to output to a soundblaster g6. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Sonikko (Feb 16, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @Sonikko, you said you have an ALC 897, but I think you mean 887, the second is 889:
> 
> View attachment 236750
> View attachment 236751
> ...


It says 897 in the audio codec info window. I can't find it online either though, weird!


----------



## Ferather (Feb 17, 2022)

@Sonikko, run 'System Information', then 'Components' then 'Sound Device'. Look for the driver ID, DTS DCH in my case.
In the 'PNP Device ID' there wil be the ALC version, which is 'DEV_XXXX', in my case 'DEV_0889'


----------



## GaZw (Feb 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Packages reuploaded


Hi Alan i found some problem in my (ALC887)  previous versions before i saw the option 48000Hz 24Bits in Stereo Mix, but now is gone and to the Mic too  




No icon for SB






No work, I think the problem is because no running the service Creative UWP Host Service in Windows 10


----------



## Mark Draconian (Feb 17, 2022)

Hi, can i use the driver with AB350M-DS3H V2 (ALC887 codec) and Windows 11? 
Gigabyte driver is a bit outdated now (latest from 2020), and the default W11 drivers are from last year. Thanks in advance!


----------



## garzacorporations (Feb 17, 2022)

Hello, first of all thanks for the hard work here. Quick question, I've an Asus Strix Scar with default installation options but unchecking creative options. Are Dolby Atmos for Gaming + DTS:X + Sonic Studio 3 all active same time compatible? Any recommendation here of what to enable and when? 

Thanks


----------



## Sonikko (Feb 18, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @Sonikko, run 'System Information', then 'Components' then 'Sound Device'. Look for the driver ID, DTS DCH in my case.
> In the 'PNP Device ID' there wil be the ALC version, which is 'DEV_XXXX', in my case 'DEV_0889'
> 
> View attachment 236979


I have two voices, one is the AAF Optimus driver and it says DEV_0897, while High Definition Audio, the windows stock driver says DEV_2861 (I checked in Driver Explorer but this one doesn't show up as installed, not sure why it shows up here).
The Mobo is an Asus Prime B560m-K


----------



## rid (Feb 18, 2022)

I've chance my mobo to z590 with integrated with spdif realtek usb 2.0 audio. Does this package works with it? I'm trying to install it but I doesn't work.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 18, 2022)

rid said:


> I've chance my mobo to z590 with integrated with spdif realtek usb 2.0 audio. Does this package works with it? I'm trying to install it but I doesn't work.





AAF Optimus said:


> *ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.*


----------



## Ferather (Feb 18, 2022)

@Sonikko, noted, I can see some info on ALC 897, but after about 10 minutes, I still don't find the specs for it.
Since it shows for me with the native Microsoft driver, I guess its not detected or not supported.

----

@rid, its a little complicated, but no, 'HDAUDIO' drivers are _not_ compatible with 'USB' interfaces.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 19, 2022)

@AAF Optimus - I tried the latest version of the driver 6.0.9305.1 on my ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger (ALC 1150 with ESS Sabre 9032 DAC) and encountered some of the issues I faced since 9231.1. 

1. DTS Connect cannot be controlled (sometimes works, sometimes does not, turning the switch on/off does not make any difference with my 5.1 ch analog setup)
2. Room correction does not work (persistent issue since 9231.1)
3. Sound Blaster Connect 2 does not save equalizer settings. I tried with a newer version as well from the Creative site and that exhibits the same issue. So not sure if it is a Creative issue. 

The last driver that works absolutely perfect is 6.0.9219.1. Everything works perfect. DTS Connect, Sound Blaster Connect everything. 
With the latest driver, I did try with and without the preconfigured policy file and experienced the same issues. 

Also with the latest driver, the only way to bring DTS Connect is by selecting the tweaked UWP. However on the 9219 driver, it comes just by selecting the normal UWP and DTS Interactive decoder.


----------



## Alitza (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello.

I want to say thank you for your hard work.
 Only with your drivers  my subwoofer to start working in stereo mode.

The only thing that darkens the picture. I couldn't get preamp to work with sonic studio .

On your latest drivers (9305)  sonic studio starts up fine, but the preamp item is missing in the realtek audio console.
 in previous versions, the picture is reversed - sonic studio does not start (time out), but preamp and impedance detection  works well.






I really hope for a fix. I can provide all the necessary information and work as a tester if needed.


-MB ASUS b560-a (SupremeFX S1220A codec with amp Savitech SV3H712), W10pro

I sometimes switch between headphones and 5.1 analog audio.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi,
Got a driver for win-11 asus that brings back the missing console for tuning equalizer profiles ?
Really sux 11 has borked the realtek drivers 
It's funky in 10 but at least it works.

Found this but way to convoluted








						{WED} Updating Realtek UAD Audio Drivers - Ed Tittel
					

I’ve learned the hard way that working with Realtek Universal Audio Driver (UAD) drivers can be interesting. I’ve accidentally switched back from the “Realtek(R) Audio” drivers shown in first screencap for this story to the Realtek HD Audio drivers more than once. But alas, only the “Realtek (R)...



					www.edtittel.com


----------



## Anonymous King (Feb 19, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here
> ...


Is it compatible with   

 ???


----------



## EvolutionXIII (Feb 20, 2022)

Has anyone tried this on the latest win 11 dev build 22557.1? Since I upgraded from stable, if I enable the aaf dch optimus sound in audio enhancement I lose all bass. It actually sounds like the treble is being raised to maximum with no way to control. Even tried maxing out the bass and lowing treble in all the apps but with the same results. First noticed it on *6.0.9205* then upgraded to *6.0.9305.1* with no change*. *I'm using headphones plugged in via analog (same results plugged into speakers) ALC899.


----------



## Alitza (Feb 20, 2022)

EvolutionXIII said:


> Has anyone tried this on the latest win 11 dev build 22557.1? Since I upgraded from stable, if I enable the aaf dch optimus sound in audio enhancement I lose all bass. It actually sounds like the treble is being raised to maximum with no way to control. Even tried maxing out the bass and lowing treble in all the apps but with the same results. First noticed it on *6.0.9205* then upgraded to *6.0.9305.1* with no change*. *I'm using headphones plugged in via analog (same results plugged into speakers) ALC899.


The same situation in win10.   sometimes the bass disappeared.


----------



## Sonikko (Feb 22, 2022)

Is there a way to have complete freedom over what jack does what in the latest audio driver? Ever since they switched to the new realtek audio console, if I keep my setup as 7.1, which I need for HeSuVi, I can't use the blue jack as line in cause it's stuck as "side speakers out), which I need for my switch to output audio via my pc speakers,  and I can't use the pink jack as mic in in the back panel which is annoying, which is stuck as "center speaker/subwoofer out".
Is there a solution or am I just stuck using the old drivers with the old console?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 22, 2022)

Normally, you can re-task the ports, if you open the Realtek console, then 'Device advanced settings'.
I have 6 ports at the back for analogue, 4 for 7.1, pink mic and blue in, plus front.


----------



## Sonikko (Feb 22, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Normally, you can re-task the ports, if you open the Realtek console, then 'Device advanced settings'.
> I have 6 ports at the back for analogue, 4 for 7.1, pink mic and blue in, plus front.
> 
> View attachment 237545


It won't allow me to do that on the new driver, with the blue and pink connectors on the back. They're not greyed out but won't allow me to retask the jack. It is possible on the 6.0.8960.1 driver.
I rolled back to the previous drivers version (6.0.8960.1) which I know has the legacy audio console, and now the 192khz sample rate is also gone from the list, while I'm 100% certain it was there before lol. It's still there with the Windows stock drivers.


----------



## Beast927 (Feb 26, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here
> ...


Hi, love you audio mods. I have a Asus 
ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10 Mobo. What's the best version of you're audio drivers for this board??​


----------



## nonick (Feb 26, 2022)

EvolutionXIII said:


> Has anyone tried this on the latest win 11 dev build 22557.1? Since I upgraded from stable, if I enable the aaf dch optimus sound in audio enhancement I lose all bass. It actually sounds like the treble is being raised to maximum with no way to control. Even tried maxing out the bass and lowing treble in all the apps but with the same results. First noticed it on *6.0.9205* then upgraded to *6.0.9305.1* with no change*. *I'm using headphones plugged in via analog (same results plugged into speakers) ALC899.


Same for me for the last versions (last working .9231). Win 11 & ALC887


----------



## djdisodo (Feb 27, 2022)

is alc256 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_103C890E&REV_1000
supported?
doesn't seems to work


----------



## Bryan Ü (Feb 27, 2022)

The driver is not recognize headphone.  ALC285.


----------



## leolilop (Feb 27, 2022)

Regedit Jack remaping not working

Hello, someone who can help me with the reassignment of the rear panel connectors since I configure them from the registry and when I restart the computer the driver leaves them as they were.

This, as I understand it, only happens with newer versions of the driver.

(I clarify that it does not give me the remapping option from the realtek console)

Greetings and thanks


----------



## garzacorporations (Feb 27, 2022)

Hello, my DTS Sound Unbound is getting updated on Microsoft Store and is deactivating licences. 



Any workaround to prevent update or keep licences? 



Many Thanks


----------



## Bryan Ü (Feb 28, 2022)

ALC285
cant seperated the streams,


----------



## GaZw (Feb 28, 2022)

garzacorporations said:


> Hello, my DTS Sound Unbound is getting updated on Microsoft Store and is deactivating licences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disable app automaric updates in option on Windows Store


----------



## garzacorporations (Feb 28, 2022)

GaZw said:


> Disable app automaric updates in option on Windows Store


Is there any independent per app option or is a general one?


----------



## Beast927 (Feb 28, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here
> ...


I have an Asus ROG Rampage V Edition 10 Motherboard with Realtek ALC1150 audio chipset. What version of this modded audio drivers will work best with my board? The newest realtek audio drivers causes BSoD's. I hav an older version of this installed now, but it sounds a bit off and tinny.


----------



## GaZw (Feb 28, 2022)

garzacorporations said:


> Is there any independent per app option or is a general one?


is in general


----------



## YodaSkate (Feb 28, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here
> ...


Thanks for all you hard work!

Question, I've an Asus Z-370 ITX, with a built in "Supreme FX" s1220a. I've done the full driver wipe, uninstall/reinstall. For some reason, even after all that I see is the default HD Audio by windows. If I install the official Asus 9088 Realtek drivers, those show up, but otherwise nothing. Also I noticed the INF for that was using HDXASUS.INF, would it be possible to swap things around so the inf pulls from your drivers? 

All I really need is Dolby Digital Live via 5.1 SPDIF so I can game in 5.1 on my TV/Soundbar (unforunately my soundbar can only decode Dolby 5.1/DTS and not PCM 5.1...)


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 1, 2022)

garzacorporations said:


> Is there any independent per app option or is a general one?



just use Winaero Tweaker to disable MS store auto updates - there's no "individual" nor "independent" option to disable app updates per app from MS store









						Prevent Windows 10 from downloading app updates automatically
					

Out of the box, Windows 10 is configured to download and install updates for Store games and apps automatically. You might want to stop this and change



					winaero.com
				





note to Alan F: pal1000 has recently released his unofficial 6.0.9313.1 uad generic driver and a new version of Realtek Audio Control (v1.35.268.0) is also available - both found on his github page. maybe it's time to do a modded 9313 AAF DCH version


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 2, 2022)

@AAF Optimus - I checked the latest drivers on my primary system too (ROG STRIX B550-F Gaming, Realtek S1220A) and it presents the same issue I got on my secondary system (Room Correction does not work). I have a 5.1 channel analog home theater system. 
I have no idea what's causing it but the 9219 driver is the last driver that works properly across both the systems. 
It would be great if you can fix this issue and kudos for your great work.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 3, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9313.1
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: This driverpack isn't eligible for USB-based Realtek audio chips.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "Alan Finotty", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD), select your decoder and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## dudeduderoni (Mar 3, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9313.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


Can I use this to enable "Dolby Atmos for Headphones" on Windows spatial sound? I've installed this but it only activates "DTS Headphone:X" and "DTS:X Ultra" not "Atmos for Headphones"


----------



## pipes (Mar 3, 2022)

I have problem with microphone and warzone in party


----------



## GaZw (Mar 3, 2022)

dudeduderoni said:


> Can I use this to enable "Dolby Atmos for Headphones" on Windows spatial sound? I've installed this but it only activates "DTS Headphone:X" and "DTS:X Ultra" not "Atmos for Headphones"


Does not activate from there, search for recently installed programs


----------



## dudeduderoni (Mar 3, 2022)

GaZw said:


> Does not activate from there, search for recently installed programs


Where exactly? I see the Dolby app installed but I can't find a place to activate it in there. Is the "Dolby Access" app supposed to be installed as well? because I don't see it.

Just to be clear, I'm looking for Dolby Atmos for *Headphones*, not the regular Atmos stuff.


----------



## GaZw (Mar 3, 2022)

dudeduderoni said:


> Where exactly? I see the Dolby app installed but I can't find a place to activate it in there. Is the "Dolby Access" app supposed to be installed as well? because I don't see it.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm looking for Dolby Atmos for *Headphones*, not the regular Atmos stuff.


This is not Dolby Access,if you want that version you need to buy it


----------



## dudeduderoni (Mar 4, 2022)

GaZw said:


> This is not Dolby Access,if you want that version you need to buy it


Exactly what I wanted to know! Thank you.

That's a little disappointing though... If anyone knows of a way to get Dolby Atmos for Headphones please DM me.


----------



## MarkBLN (Mar 4, 2022)

I have DTS 5.1 showing up but I am only geting audio in stereo. I had it all workign before I had to wipe the pc the other day, but now after lots of struggling I have it showing up as DTS 5.1 but even though the receiver detects a dolby signal I am only getting it in stereo. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?

I've tried countless drivers and always have the same issue. All I want to do is get DTS via spdif to my 5.1 decoder. I initially started to mess with this as cyberpunk wasn't giving me any rear speakers. Some other games were at the time. After trying multiple drivers I finally got it working, but sadly I must have picked up something dodgy in the process as my pc performance suddenly tanked, so had to do a complete wipe. Since freshly installing windows I've been trying to get this working again, but no luck at all.


----------



## YodaSkate (Mar 4, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN GITHUB
> DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9313.1
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> 
> ...


After doing full uninstall/clean/wipe in safe mode/reboot and installed mod Realtek drivers only,  my device manager still shows generic Windows HD Audio  I don't get it...

I think I have to disable the UAA Microsoft audio bus?


----------



## pipes (Mar 4, 2022)

pipes said:


> I have problem with microphone and warzone in party


Up


----------



## GaZw (Mar 4, 2022)

pipes said:


> Up


Disable audio enhancements in the mic in windows options, maybe that helps


----------



## thyself (Mar 4, 2022)

Sound Blaster Connect 2 does not find my device but Sound Blaster Connect can. My chipset is ALC1200


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 4, 2022)

New Thread with New Driver - *CLICK HERE*


----------



## xPr0Matrix (Mar 5, 2022)

Hello 

I just bought new creative blasterx ae-5 plus and i try to install dts and DD and this not work thery is some way to get dd/dts via optical cabel ?
I have windows 10 home


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> New Thread with New Driver


*Updated Files!!!*

@sungerbob
*Downgrade of Sound Blaster Connect 2 from version 3.3.37.0 to version 3.2.15.0, as well as processing libraries from version 2.0.0.3 to version 1.2.65.10

Added additional endpoints for full audio I/O support.*

*GO TO SUPPORT THREAD*


----------



## Gil80 (Mar 7, 2022)

hi.
is this good for windows 11 with realtek ACL1220-VB?
The github repo says windows 10 only.


----------



## Cutechri (Mar 7, 2022)

Once again Alan, thank you for making these drivers and I hope you never cease to do so - having the option to install only the latest Realtek driver with your optimizations is extremely convenient and easy to do, since searching for official Realtek drivers can be a PITA sometimes. I use this to stay up to date on my audio drivers.



Gil80 said:


> hi.
> is this good for windows 11 with realtek ACL1220-VB?
> The github repo says windows 10 only.


Works for me on Windows 11.


----------



## shaolin95 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi guys!
I am a bit confused. I installed this on my windows 11 machine running the Asus x570 hero wifi and I dont get any of the apps to open like the Realtek or the Sonic one.
Realtek spins then eventually says Can not connect to RPC service.
Thanks


----------



## Gil80 (Mar 7, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> Once again Alan, thank you for making these drivers and I hope you never cease to do so - having the option to install only the latest Realtek driver with your optimizations is extremely convenient and easy to do, since searching for official Realtek drivers can be a PITA sometimes. I use this to stay up to date on my audio drivers.
> 
> 
> Works for me on Windows 11.


Thanks.
Do you know what's AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack9313_OnlyRTK.exe?
I have realtek ACL1220-VB so do I need this file or do I need AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack9313.exe?


----------



## Cutechri (Mar 7, 2022)

Gil80 said:


> Thanks.
> Do you know what's AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack9313_OnlyRTK.exe?
> I have realtek ACL1220-VB so do I need this file or do I need AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack9313.exe?


The OnlyRTK variant contains just the updated Realtek driver with Alan's optimizations, it has no additional stuff like Dolby etc.
Either variant will work for your chip


----------



## pipes (Mar 7, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> The OnlyRTK variant contains just the updated Realtek driver with Alan's optimizations, it has no additional stuff like Dolby etc.
> Either variant will work for your chip


DTS top without software likes nahimic etc?


----------



## shaolin95 (Mar 8, 2022)

I tried starting the RPC service I found but still get the same 
Cannot connect to RPC​
Also, I dont see Realtek listed under Audio devices even though the card is working fine as is all the effects DTS X, Dolby etc.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## YodaSkate (Mar 9, 2022)

@AAF Optimus Can report OnlyRTK drivers work on my Asus Z-370 ITX w/ onboard SupremeFX S1220A (Realtek A1220A). Finally getting DDL 5.1 SPDIF Output to my sound bar. Now.. if only can figure a way to get DDL output via NVIDIA HDMI... that's a whole other mess. 

I currently have to unplug my ARC Cable from my soundbar to TV so that it uses the SPDIF input from my computer... my GPU is HDMI to TV at the moment.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 9, 2022)

YodaSkate said:


> @AAF Optimus Can report OnlyRTK drivers work on my Asus Z-370 ITX w/ onboard SupremeFX S1220A (Realtek A1220A). Finally getting DDL 5.1 SPDIF Output to my sound bar. Now.. if only can figure a way to get DDL output via NVIDIA HDMI... that's a whole other mess.
> 
> I currently have to unplug my ARC Cable from my soundbar to TV so that it uses the SPDIF input from my computer... my GPU is HDMI to TV at the moment.


The other driver I released, based on the generic driver, already works for all cases, internal audio, hdmi audio, etc.


----------



## shaolin95 (Mar 9, 2022)

So I assume nobody knows how to fix the Cannot connect to RPC error as I do not get any replies? Nothing I tried from my research, worked :/


----------



## piaskoon (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi there. I have working DTS:X Ultra control panel, but there's no difference in sound when I modify settings or turn on/off DTS:X Ultra using panel button. My audio codec is ALC 662. What should I do to enable this sound enhancer?


----------



## Dante4543 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hello all, I didnt have any Bass through Stereo with my 2 Channel Soundbar, using DTS Decoder, Dolby Atmos for Gaming and DTS X. My Chipset is an Realtek ALC887, Im on Windows 11.


----------



## TheKingNekro (Mar 13, 2022)

The second I apply Enable Audio Enhancements for my audio output device in the windows Sound settings, the sound quality gets very "thin" and tinny. Thus every setting in the included Dolby Atmos For Gaming app sounds like complete garbage by default because of how tinny the audio sounds. When I downloaded Dolby Access and had the free trial active it sounded great.

Also I can't find the SoundBlaster app anywhere(I had the 3rd one selected, can't remember what it was called but it wasn't the 360 or 720 ones)

Using Win11 on an Asrock B450 Steel Legend which has a "Realtek ALC892/897" (playing through Pioneer Surround Sound system, Optical Audio output on Motherboard)


----------



## GaZw (Mar 13, 2022)

TheKingNekro said:


> The second I apply Enable Audio Enhancements for my audio output device in the windows Sound settings, the sound quality gets very "thin" and tinny. Thus every setting in the included Dolby Atmos For Gaming app sounds like complete garbage by default because of how tinny the audio sounds. When I downloaded Dolby Access and had the free trial active it sounded great.
> 
> Also I can't find the SoundBlaster app anywhere(I had the 3rd one selected, can't remember what it was called but it wasn't the 360 or 720 ones)
> 
> Using Win11 on an Asrock B450 Steel Legend which has a "Realtek ALC892/897" (playing through Pioneer Surround Sound system, Optical Audio output on Motherboard)


Welcome to the Forum

You do not have to activate audio enhanced all at the same time, maybe that's your problem

In my opinion Dolby Access is garbage just trying to sell their brand with videos of different products
realtek equalizer work better, DTS or maybe for a laptop Boom 3D.

Don't forget to say thank you to Alan for his Mod because i see this is your first message in the forum


----------



## shaolin95 (Mar 13, 2022)

TheKingNekro said:


> The second I apply Enable Audio Enhancements for my audio output device in the windows Sound settings, the sound quality gets very "thin" and tinny. Thus every setting in the included Dolby Atmos For Gaming app sounds like complete garbage by default because of how tinny the audio sounds. When I downloaded Dolby Access and had the free trial active it sounded great.
> 
> Also I can't find the SoundBlaster app anywhere(I had the 3rd one selected, can't remember what it was called but it wasn't the 360 or 720 ones)
> 
> Using Win11 on an Asrock B450 Steel Legend which has a "Realtek ALC892/897" (playing through Pioneer Surround Sound system, Optical Audio output on Motherboard)


Dont enable enhancements just Dolby Atmos which sounds GREAT or DTS X which can also be great.


----------



## RetroPC (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello, I use Windows 10 2004 and an X-Fi Titanium installed on my PC and none of the applications included in the installer work... what interested me was being able to have Dolby Atmos and DTS X, any recommendations? saludos!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Mar 13, 2022)

RetroPC said:


> Hello, I use Windows 10 2004 and an X-Fi Titanium installed on my PC and none of the applications included in the installer work... what interested me was being able to have Dolby Atmos and DTS X, any recommendations? saludos!



First, I think, that you should go on Win 10 22H2 or higher


----------



## RetroPC (Mar 13, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> First, I think, that you should go on Win 10 22H2 or higher



Hi!, do you think it's really necessary? on my PC Win10 2004 it works really well, what's new in that build?. Btw, the lastest version avalaible is "Win10 21H2", saludos!


----------



## TheKingNekro (Mar 14, 2022)

shaolin95 said:


> Dont enable enhancements just Dolby Atmos which sounds GREAT or DTS X which can also be great.


But if I don't enable enable enhancements then activating Dolby Atmos and DTS X seem to do absolutely nothing... I don't understand. Surely I must've done something wrong when installing? Also still don't understand why the SoundBlaster Connect Cinema 5 App isn't showing up.  The Realtek Audio Console didn't seem to install either, I had to download it off the MS Store(Edit: oh nvm... I didn't notice on the github page that it said "For Windows 10"... I'm on Win11, so I guess that's probably why I'm having issues)



GaZw said:


> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> You do not have to activate audio enhanced all at the same time, maybe that's your problem
> 
> ...


It seems like I do, because without audio enhancements enabled I can't get Dolby or DTS X to do anything...

Btw of course thanks to not just Alan but any programmer on here trying to help improve our tech. Not trying to sound ungrateful if that's what you were thinking, just trying to troubleshoot this issue I'm having. And yes, I'm new to the forum. I've never heard of TechPowerUp until now, I saw this mod recommended on Reddit, downloaded it on Github. And found this TPU thread while looking on google to troubleshoot the issue.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9316.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9600.2311
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "Alan Finotty", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!

@Tigger


----------



## Metal-Tom (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi, @AAF Optimus, how does it come for a Changing from GitHub to Mediafire?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> Hi, @AAF Optimus, how does it come for a Changing from GitHub to Mediafire?


I faced issues with uploads to GitHub. Maybe the problem is temporary, but I noticed a route change to their server and they stopped using Amazon's AWS S3 services, where the routes were better.


----------



## Fragbert (Mar 18, 2022)

6.0.9323.1 (Fujitsu) out today;






						Realtek HD Audio (UAD) Drivers Version R2.8x (9323) WHQL (Fujitsu)
					

Windows 10/11




					www.station-drivers.com


----------



## Mitras (Mar 18, 2022)

Hi,

I need to update this driver and i don't remember if we still need to disable driver signature before ...

Could someone tell me please ?

Thank you

Asus ROG STRIX b550-E
ALC1220
AMD 5600X
Win 11


----------



## aytokpatop (Mar 18, 2022)

No sound from the speakers only through Optical output ( ALC4080 )


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 18, 2022)

Fragbert said:


> 6.0.9323.1 (Fujitsu) out today;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so is pal1000's unofficial 6.0.9323.1 uad generic driver - released a few hours ago today

I'll skip the 9316 AAF version and wait for a 9323 modded AAF version to be made


----------



## haidofont (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi Alan,
I got problems. the first time I installed this, it actually worked, except for the DTS. So I used the DriverStoreExplorer, followed the instructions, and remove everything related. Nextly, I went to Add or Remove to uninstall those DTS:X, Dolby, and AAF DCH and then restarted. After that, I tried to re-install the packet many times but It still did not download the DTS:X and Dolby, it only downloaded the Soundblaster connect 2. Can you help me?


----------



## GaZw (Mar 19, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9316.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Hello Alan Thanks for the new drivers, but i am still having problems, i test all of your driver in my Realtek ALC887 and the last work with "Stereo Mix" and "Mic in" 48000hz 24bits is you version "9231" in the last one i do not have these improvements and Sound Blaster Connect 2 say "you audio device cannot be detected please check your connection"  

Maybe this help you to fix my problem 

Propriedades do dispositivo    
Descrição do dispositivo    Realtek ALC887
Descrição do dispositivo (Windows)    AAF DCH Optimus Sound Internal
Tipo de dispositivo    Audio
Tipo de Bus    HDAUDIO
Identificador do dispositivo    10EC-0887
ID do Sub-sistema    1458-A182
Revisão    1003
ID do Hardware    HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A182&REV_1003


----------



## a_alchemist (Mar 19, 2022)

I am so glad and sad at the same time, glad I found this forum and the geeks here, sad because I upgraded to z690 yesterday, which after research I found that the "decoding" light on the z906 wouldn't lit coz of this ALC-4080 USB based thing. I am not much of a technical geek, have had been using a Maximus VII ranger since 2015, worked like a charm over SPDIF. 

No matter whatever I did, I cannot work the current one out, it's too bad. Had I known this thing in advance I could've opted for something else.

Staying tuned with fingers crossed for an update on this.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9316.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...



Thank you. 

Mostly using my USB Cambridge Audio DAC now, but I will give this a try.


----------



## aytokpatop (Mar 19, 2022)

a_alchemist said:


> I am so glad and sad at the same time, glad I found this forum and the geeks here, sad because I upgraded to z690 yesterday, which after research I found that the "decoding" light on the z906 wouldn't lit coz of this ALC-4080 USB based thing. I am not much of a technical geek, have had been using a Maximus VII ranger since 2015, worked like a charm over SPDIF. No matter whatever I do, it didn't work.
> 
> Staying tuned with fingers crossed for an update on this.


The drivers worked in your motherboard?


----------



## a_alchemist (Mar 19, 2022)

aytokpatop said:


> The drivers worked in your motherboard?


Nope, nothing worked, just connected via 6 channel direct atm.


----------



## Net7 (Mar 21, 2022)

Anyone have any idea why installing this driver would make the audio device up and VANISH (completely)
Default Microsoft driver was in and working fine, install this and POOF, vanished from device manager (says not connected when unhidden)

Uninstalled yet still a ghost.

Latitude 5521 laptop (totally fresh windows install 21H2)


(for what its worth as I cannot find my OG account here, I do IT for a living and family/friends etc, this is just the first time its pulled a total Houdini from device manager on me)


----------



## WebDove (Mar 21, 2022)

I have an ASUS z690-E Gaming with an ALC4080.  After loading this latest driver in analog mode it would trigger dolby and dts mode on my old sony receiver, but I just got crackling sounds.  This crackling was the same as it was with the Asus Armoury Crate driver 6.3.9600.2307.

In analog stereo I got this error "Failed to play test tone".
In the configure sound panel I could select 5.1 (my speaker configuration), but when I hit "test" it said "the format is not supported by this interface".

In digital stereo I could hear the test tones.
In digital stereo there was no "configure" button in the old "sound" control panel.


----------



## Net7 (Mar 22, 2022)

Net7 said:


> Anyone have any idea why installing this driver would make the audio device up and VANISH (completely)
> Default Microsoft driver was in and working fine, install this and POOF, vanished from device manager (says not connected when unhidden)
> 
> Uninstalled yet still a ghost.
> ...


Totally not even this package, some funky stuff with Intel drivers that did NOT appear until after the restart that Realtek did, took manually installing all 30 drivers to figure it out (it was the last one on the list), FFS.


----------



## SashaElfXp (Mar 22, 2022)

@AAF Optimus Nahimic can't be launched error How can I fix this error? is pretty annoying can't use Nahimic enhancements my chip is ALC1200 i'm using the version AAF9279


----------



## a_alchemist (Mar 22, 2022)

WebDove said:


> I have an ASUS z690-E Gaming with an ALC4080.  After loading this latest driver in analog mode it would trigger dolby and dts mode on my old sony receiver, but I just got crackling sounds.  This crackling was the same as it was with the Asus Armoury Crate driver 6.3.9600.2307.
> 
> In analog stereo I got this error "Failed to play test tone".
> In the configure sound panel I could select 5.1 (my speaker configuration), but when I hit "test" it said "the format is not supported by this interface".
> ...


Yep I tried out today and got the exact same results as you. MSI MAG Torpedo Z690 ALC4080.


----------



## YodaSkate (Mar 23, 2022)

@AAF Optimus I've gotten Dolby Digital Live to work via SPDIF, etc. Is there anything that can be done with Dolby Digital Live output via NVIDIA HDMI?


----------



## wellyngtonbb (Mar 23, 2022)

GaZw said:


> Hello Alan Thanks for the new drivers, but i am still having problems, i test all of your driver in my Realtek ALC887 and the last work with "Stereo Mix" and "Mic in" 48000hz 24bits is you version "9231" in the last one i do not have these improvements and Sound Blaster Connect 2 say "you audio device cannot be detected please check your connection"
> 
> Maybe this help you to fix my problem
> 
> ...


Mee Too, not work =/


----------



## SGZ12 (Mar 25, 2022)

YodaSkate said:


> @AAF Optimus I've gotten Dolby Digital Live to work via SPDIF, etc. Is there anything that can be done with Dolby Digital Live output via NVIDIA HDMI?


Hi pal, which version did you use to get DDL on spdif? I can't get 5.1 sound with the latest driver that Alan posted


----------



## rys995_ (Mar 26, 2022)

Hey AAF, thank you for you Modded Realtek Drivers. But unfortunately, it doesn't work with games that uses Anti-Cheats like Valorant.


----------



## NisteR (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi. Is It neccesary to buy DTS Headphone:X in microsoft store for use It? It cost 20 €/$

Can i use DTS Headphone:X without buy it with that?

thanks.


----------



## Restyy (Mar 27, 2022)

NisteR said:


> Hi. Is It neccesary to buy DTS Headphone:X in microsoft store for use It? It cost 20 €/$
> 
> Can i use DTS Headphone:X without buy it with that?
> 
> thanks.


Dont update dts sound app


----------



## rys995_ (Mar 27, 2022)

All of UWP apps are force closed, but decoder works flawlessly in Windows 11. Unlike Windows 10 that can uses all of UWP apps.


----------



## NisteR (Mar 27, 2022)

Restyy said:


> Dont update dts sound app


So, Can I enjoy DTS Headphone:X without pay in MS Store?


----------



## Cutechri (Mar 27, 2022)

Well Alan, I've recently switched to a Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S and disabled onboard Realtek audio, it was good using all these drivers, you made it really easy to keep my Realtek driver up to date. Cheers!


----------



## Restyy (Mar 27, 2022)

NisteR said:


> So, Can I enjoy DTS Headphone:X without pay in MS Store?


Yes, just don't update the dts sounds unbound, the license will be lost if you update it


----------



## NisteR (Mar 27, 2022)

Restyy said:


> Yes, just don't update the dts sounds unbound, the license will be lost if you update it


Thanks!


----------



## druboo_666 (Mar 28, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9316.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


this version not work for me and the previous version seem to work but i cant change DTS movie and music the slider in Realtek console seemed to be doing nothing.
also the patched Realtek APO option is missing for me
my hardware IDS:
*HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438691&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438691*
help me anyone
screen shot attached.


Spoiler


----------



## smvz (Mar 29, 2022)

YodaSkate said:


> @AAF Optimus I've gotten Dolby Digital Live to work via SPDIF, etc. Is there anything that can be done with Dolby Digital Live output via NVIDIA HDMI?



As I am not using any spdif solution myself I can not respond to SGZ12 response that begs you to share your knowledge, but want to share that I managed surround via my pc-receiver-tv setup via hdmi.
What seemed to do it for me is to leave the Windows audio config set to stereo but also having enabled Dolby Digital.

Surround samples play fine on my 5.0 setup and fancy formats get processed as DD+, to be played on the receiver as 'direct' or digital/surround modes.
Foremost I get surround when using GeforceNow finally.

Thanks a bunch to AAF and many others being a part of such


----------



## Fragbert (Mar 30, 2022)

From station-drivers forums; Realtek UAD MSI drivers updated to v*6.0.9326.1 *


			https://download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/realtek_audio_R.zip


----------



## dongeg97 (Mar 30, 2022)

SGZ12 said:


> Hi pal, which version did you use to get DDL on spdif? I can't get 5.1 sound with the latest driver that Alan posted


I'm Having The Same Problem. I previously installed 6.0.9193 (from GitHug) but i had issues with my headphones (when i put them on 7.1 i have weird sound) . BTW Dolby Digital and DTS Interactive Does Work. 
Now i installed 6.0..9196. Everything Works Great, but have no Decoder in my audio panel.. That is bad cuz i have a Denon 5.1 Setup/receiver and it behaves so good with DDL enabled. Thanks to who can relate/help


----------



## loco00079 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello, sorry to be this guy but I can't understand how to install and use any of this and I've tried skimming through this forum but there's 187 pages of it.
If there's a link somewhere to explain step by step how to use this I'd appreciate it, but here's where I'm having trouble:


During install, which options do I *NEED *to have selected? ===> Does it vary depending on which software I'm installing?
After installing, how do I actually use whatever I've installed?
After installing, am I allowed to open the Windows Store apps it installs, or will that mess with the install?
After installing, what is the purpose of AAF DCH Optimus Sound Tweak Tool? I opened it but I have no idea what any of it is for nor can I find documentation for it.
Do I need to have a specific headset? ===> Are these compatible with Wirless USB Dongle headsets or only wired jacked headsets? 
The only other thing I noticed was that when I was opening DTS Sound Unbound it was saying I didn't have a license and I seen other people saying not to update the application as it would remove said license. It said to buy a license and that I had none immediately after installing through this method and I also ensured that Windows Store Automatic App Updates were disabled in advanced.

Again, sorry for asking a bunch of questions but I'm trying my best to understand what to do here and I appreciate any help anyone can offer!

*[NOTE: I'm using a Razer Blackshark V2 Pro Wireless that uses a USB Dongle with the capability of being wired through a jack]*


----------



## edwinvega86 (Apr 1, 2022)

I have a problem, my headphones sound very good bass in the AAFOptimusAudioPack9301 version. But higher versions than that like AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack9313. bass disappears. only the tweeters have been increased, does anyone have any ideas?  

excuse my english


----------



## chefagid (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me what‘s the difference between those Dolby versions? Which one is recommended?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 1, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9326.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9600.2311
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "Alan Finotty", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.
Don't forget to go to the "Changes" button to check the changes of the latest version. *

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## GaZw (Apr 2, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9326.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Hello Alan Thank for the new update, well the good news is sound blaster 2 finally works  , the bad news i am still having problems to get 48000hz 24bits in "Stereo Mix" and "Mic In"


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 2, 2022)

GaZw said:


> Hello Alan Thank for the new update, well the good news is sound blaster 2 finally works  , the bad news i am still having problems to get 48000hz 24bits in "Stereo Mix" and "Mic In"


Open *AAF Device Tweak* on your Desktop and click on the *Driver Policy* tab. Check the *DrvCtrl20* and *3-Vista24BitRecord* boxes. Click the *Save* button to save the changes and restart your computer.


----------



## MathePro (Apr 2, 2022)

The driver isnt work for me. the dts x its broken, a can only select the dolby atmos for headphone. no dolby atmos for speakers either. any way to solve this?


----------



## Den Oblomov (Apr 2, 2022)

does not work for alс 4080


----------



## garzacorporations (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello, my windows 11 is revering back time to time to official realtek instead of staying on AAF. Any suggestion to avoid it?


----------



## DantePL (Apr 3, 2022)

Alan, thank you so much! The OnlyRTK9313 package was just the very thing I was looking for! I have an ASUS TUF GAMING Z490-PLUS motherboard with ALC1200 (with SPDIF) and the only thing I have been looking for for the last 2 nights was a simple way of enabling Dolby Digital Live on the SPDIF output in the Realtek Audio Console in Windows 10. I was happy with having absolutely no sound enhancers or any sound software of any sort. I thought I would simply be able to buy the support for DDL but every google search for this phrase routed me to threads with unlocked/modded/patched drivers so I guess there is no official way of enabling DDL?

And this is where you stepped in 
Uninstall old stuff, install OnlyRTK, no problems during the process, everything looks and feels like before (with obvious sound device name changes), configure speakers like in the standard driver, enable DDL and voilà DD working perfectly fine on my AV amplituner! Freaking A-MA-ZING!

Not that it bothers me but I was hoping the DTS Interactive would be available to choose from the list too but since everything worked perfectly right out of the box I am not even touching the full package (which is what would enable the DTS Interactive, right?) unless you would tell me it would be a great idea to install 9326 full package (there is no Only RTK 9326 package, is there?)

Over a decade ago another Brazilian Creative audio driver enthusiast Daniel K made my days with his unlocked Audigy drivers. Now you do with yours. Thank you very, very much!


----------



## WINTERMUTE (Apr 4, 2022)

Hello.
I'm having this problem since the previous version. Shortly after installing DTS Sound Unbound it shows that it is no longer registered.
Is there any solution for this?
-------------------------------------
Olá.
Estou tendo esse problema desde a versão anterior. Pouco tempo após instalar o DTS Sound Unbound mostra que não está mais registrado.
Existe alguma solução para isso?


----------



## Fragbert (Apr 4, 2022)

Very strange behavior with the new Realtek 9326 driver.

Previous drivers had very little variance in sound when adjusting the "amplify level" from performance->powerful->extreme. Now, "extreme" seems to overdo it with a hidden volume booster and some kind of treble boosting, sounding very compressed and distorted. Only "performance" is somewhat acceptable. Overall the sound is now more muddy; no matter the amplify level, there seems to be a mid-bass booster present - even when "disable all sound effects" is selected.

My suspicion of a hidden, built-in EQ booster is supported by an even further overly-compressed and distorted signal when Dolby Atmos for Games is turned on - I have used this extensively for years, which has previously been my preferred EQ solution; with 9326 it now sounds like two different EQ programs are being used simultaneously which results in muddy-yet-overly-bright compressed/distorted sound.

Additional strange behavior is observed in the DTS:X Ultra app (which I never use); I turn it on just as a test, turning off Dolby of course beforehand, and at first the app properly detected my analog 5.1 multichannel speaker setup that does not allow any adjustments. However at some point it now allows to select presets and adjustments, which should only happen if you have a stereo setup. I double check and my 5.1 setup is still valid in both the realtek and windows 11 sound control panel applets, all 5 speakers are detected and test-tones work as they should (sample rate has always been 24bits, 48khz)

I suspect Realtek driver devs are tweaking too much and lately the whole 9xxx drivers keep trying to add unwanted enhancements to the sound rather than maintaining a reference standard. I run a Win11 system using an Asus PRIME Z690-A with the special ALC1220A Realtek codec feeding 5.1 analog out to a Logitech X-540 speaker system. Though the motherboard is new, I've been pairing this speaker system with realtek codecs via analog output for over a decade so I am very in-tune to the sounds I expect and subtle variations over the years.

I realize this rant is targeted at Realtek but would be helpful if others can confirm or deny any of these issues with similar setups.


----------



## GaZw (Apr 4, 2022)

WINTERMUTE said:


> Hello.
> I'm having this problem since the previous version. Shortly after installing DTS Sound Unbound it shows that it is no longer registered.
> Is there any solution for this?
> -------------------------------------
> ...


Disable app automatic updates in option on Windows Store, this prevents losing the license of dts


----------



## WINTERMUTE (Apr 4, 2022)

GaZw said:


> Disable app automatic updates in option on Windows Store, this prevents losing the license of dts


Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## bigdyl69 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi all, ben trying to get Dolby Digital output working on my Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 using the latest version of these drivers (great work by the way) but I cannot get it to enable for the life of me. I use it to power my Triton Pro+ 5.1 headphones that use a breakout Dolby Digital decoder. Used to use them on a Sound Blaster Z and AE5 cards but suffered constant channel swapping issues so gave up and wanted to try the on board audio.

In the Sound control panel, I can can enable the settings but unable to test and only get stereo out of them whereas the same settings on the SB cards would give me the test option and output proper DD5.1



Am I doing something wrong with these drivers? I have changed the sound driver to use this one instead of the Realtek HD Audio driver but unsure what else to try.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 5, 2022)

I had a strange issue when messing with audio drivers, I lost the ability to open System in the Settings from the start menu, the app would crash the instant I clicked System (no other shortcut was affected). I had installed this driver and then later reinstalled the mobo audio driver from msi website when I couldn't get it to do what I wanted. Couldn't resolve the issue with the normal troubleshooting and wound up reverting to a previous boot drive image backup.


----------



## Restyy (Apr 5, 2022)

Dude, when I install the driver, the sound is squeaky when the computer is in power saving mode. What is the reason ?


----------



## NiwivaN (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi, it seems to work well to me, one function except very very important for me ... the bar equalizer. I can see it, but it doesn't work (if I move the sliders on the various frequencies I don't hear any sound difference).  It does not work either in the new Realtek panel, or by installing the old one Realtek interface, or even the one inside the Dolby Atmos.
My Pc is an Acer SWIFT 3 SF314-41 with W10

Update: disabling Dolby Atmos, the equalizer works in Realtek Audio Console. It makes me think that the problem is also present for the DTS plugin and all the others available. can it be fixed?

I also add VERY USEFUL information!  To not to go crazy 2 days like I did.  When installing AAF, disable the internet connection !!!  otherwise, as in my case, Windows will automatically install Realtek drivers while AAF is being installed.


----------



## billouparis (Apr 6, 2022)

garzacorporations said:


> Hello, my windows 11 is revering back time to time to official realtek instead of staying on AAF. Any suggestion to avoid it?


Same here,  just can not install the latest package, Realtek drivers keep reappearing under Windows 11, MSI laptop GS65. Just cannot get rid of them even with the guru DDU app.


----------



## MathePro (Apr 6, 2022)

Same here


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 7, 2022)

NiwivaN said:


> I also add VERY USEFUL information! To not to go crazy 2 days like I did. When installing AAF, disable the internet connection !!! otherwise, as in my case, Windows will automatically install Realtek drivers while AAF is being installed.


This, unfortunately, is impossible to instruct the installer to do. But I will include this information in the next updates.


----------



## Net7 (Apr 7, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> This, unfortunately, is impossible to instruct the installer to do. But I will include this information in the next updates.


Might check in with the folks who do the modded AMD/nVidia GPU drivers, whatever voodoo they do, stops windows update from touching the graphics driver as they used to have the same exact thing happening


----------



## GaZw (Apr 7, 2022)

Net7 said:


> Might check in with the folks who do the modded AMD/nVidia GPU drivers, whatever voodoo they do, stops windows update from touching the graphics driver as they used to have the same exact thing happening


in win10 I tried two solutions, I think the last one worked
the first "Display Driver Uninstaller" like u see in the pic.
The second is from Microsoft "wushowhide" this tool is to prevent drivers from installing automatically, I leave the link Hide or Show Windows Updates


----------



## aytokpatop (Apr 7, 2022)

Guys, please inform me when the drivers will be ready for testing to the Usb based soundcards.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 7, 2022)

aytokpatop said:


> Guys, please inform me when the drivers will be ready for testing to the Usb based soundcards.


They are already USB enabled.


----------



## aytokpatop (Apr 7, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> They are already USB enabled.


Sound Blaster Connect working now?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 7, 2022)

aytokpatop said:


> Sound Blaster Connect working now?


I think so.


----------



## NiwivaN (Apr 8, 2022)

NiwivaN said:


> Hi, it seems to work well to me, one function except very very important for me ... the bar equalizer. I can see it, but it doesn't work (if I move the sliders on the various frequencies I don't hear any sound difference).  It does not work either in the new Realtek panel, or by installing the old one Realtek interface, or even the one inside the Dolby Atmos.
> My Pc is an Acer SWIFT 3 SF314-41 with W10
> 
> Update: disabling Dolby Atmos, the equalizer works in Realtek Audio Console. It makes me think that the problem is also present for the DTS plugin and all the others available. can it be fixed?
> ...


Update 2: Actually the equalizer of Realtek Audio Console and the one of Dolby Atmos also seem to work at the same time !. 
But there is a problem: I have checked several times but the equalizer does not work with Groove Music, the windows stock player. It works instead with youtube, spotify etc ... Can this problem be fixed in the next update?


AAF Optimus said:


> This, unfortunately, is impossible to instruct the installer to do. But I will include this information in the next updates.


----------



## xOliver (Apr 8, 2022)

I formatted my PC and took the opportunity to use the latest version, tested the 2 available ones and found a bug, in iTunes/Chrome/Games everything works fine, however, for example in groove music/video player in windows/Netflix App the effects of Sound Blaster Connect doesn't work and Sonic Studio's "Smart Volume" and "Treble Boost" effect doesn't work, I use Windows 11 just like I used it in the previous version. is there anything I can do to resolve it? Thank you @AAF Optimus , you are awesome!


----------



## tarox916 (Apr 11, 2022)

anyone know why my audio settings keep reverting to stereo from 7.1 with no sub or bass when i enable spatial sounds?
alc1220, windows 11, aaf latest drivers, msi gaming pro carbon b450


----------



## t0aster (Apr 11, 2022)

tarox916 said:


> anyone know why my audio settings keep reverting to stereo from 7.1 with no sub or bass when i enable spatial sounds?
> alc1220, windows 11, aaf latest drivers, msi gaming pro carbon b450


If you are enabling Dolby Atmos or DTS-X it will do that.  I think because it assumes you are using headphones.  Unless you have a receiver and speaker setup that is DTS-X or Dolby Atmos ready, if so I don't know if the channel configuration matters.  It should probably automatically go into that mode once it receives that content.  I know on my Denon receiver I can leave it set to Stereo 96K or whatever I want for music and as soon as I play a movie the reciever detects whatever sound mode its in and switches automatically and I don't need to change it to 5.1.  
If you are using any of the Dolby Digital or DTS 5.1 or 7.1 formats just select the speaker format and leave spatial alone usually.   The spatial formats Atmos and DTS-X are different than Dolby Digital or DTS-HD and a lot of people get confused and think they aren't getting Dolby or DTS audio out unless they enable those, I know I had to learn myself through Google.  Play some 5.1 content from Netflix or with a properly set up media player app and your receiver should switch to DTS OR DD-HD automatically.  Whatever modes it suppports should show up in the audio set up tab.  

Hope this helps


----------



## aytokpatop (Apr 11, 2022)

Still no sound for ALC4080


----------



## Den Oblomov (Apr 13, 2022)

aytokpatop said:


> Still no sound for ALC4080


Use apo drivers if you want dolby digital


----------



## aytokpatop (Apr 13, 2022)

Den Oblomov said:


> Use apo drivers if you want dolby digital


I have no sound at all, not just dolby


----------



## a_alchemist (Apr 13, 2022)

Den Oblomov said:


> Use apo drivers if you want dolby digital


Hi, I am kinda newbie in this field. Could you please explain what needs to be done for ALC4080 to get Dolby? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aytokpatop (Apr 13, 2022)

a_alchemist said:


> Hi, I am kinda newbie in this field. Could you please explain what needs to be done for ALC4080 to get Dolby? Thanks in advance.


Did you manage to get your 4080 work with these driver? how?


----------



## jcags (Apr 13, 2022)

Hi, Alan. What happened to the Github Repo? It no longer exists...


----------



## MichiW (Apr 13, 2022)

frollo said:


> @Ferather thank you for the response.  Can you show what you mean by editing this xml or is there already a post / vid about it? i have a dts_apo4_oem_config_1025133B.xml and when searching for SFX i get the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey does your z906 getting a "smash" sound when you mute your z906 or when you put the volume down to 0 the same strange loud noise?


----------



## itachimendes (Apr 14, 2022)

DTS notworking
i selected dts encoder on the setup but there's no dts on my audio device or realtek console


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 14, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9336.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9600.2311
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

RECOMMENDATION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "Alan Finotty", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.
Don't forget to go to the "Changes" button to check the changes of the latest version. *

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Fragbert (Apr 14, 2022)

New 93336 AAF package has an unsigned driver, warning pops up.


----------



## xaos9511 (Apr 14, 2022)

Hello, does anyone have an old version of the driver without installed modifications?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 14, 2022)

Fragbert said:


> New 93336 AAF package has an unsigned driver, warning pops up.


The problem is only in one or more files referring to the Realtek extension. I'm checking.

Reuploading File...Done!



Fragbert said:


> New 93336 AAF package has an unsigned driver, warning pops up.


@Fragbert Bug Fixed.


----------



## Fragbert (Apr 15, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> The problem is only in one or more files referring to the Realtek extension. I'm checking.
> 
> Reuploading File...Done!
> 
> ...


 "amplify level" with options performance->powerful->extreme are now gone


----------



## xaos9511 (Apr 15, 2022)

Who has the onlyrtk driver left? Send it here please


----------



## jayloke (Apr 16, 2022)

Newer ones on Mediafire not working for me. No option for patched APO during installation.

Where can I get the patched APO drivers that were previously available on Github?

Trying to get Dolby Digital Live through spdif.


Strix Z390-E
S1220A
Windows 10


----------



## Sadek (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi Alan,
Thanks for the update,
please notice that 
(01) - Application DTS:X is no longer available in this last update, (14 days Trial), and no effects available in control sound panel (DTS:X / Headphone:X). In your previous releases, it was activated and working perfectly...




(02) - Application DTS Studio also not working for me (speakers not detected). 

Apart from that, all others apps working simultaneously and perfectly: Dolby ATMOS / Sound Blaster 2 > 720 / Sonic Studio 3.
A real cinematic sound !! 

Please keep up your good work,
Thank you again Alan.


----------



## Sadek (Apr 16, 2022)

jcags said:


> Hi, Alan. What happened to the Github Repo? It no longer exists...


Same here, I was really surprised when i found the page no longer exists , but I was quickly relieved when I visited its second page on Techpowerup.


----------



## a_alchemist (Apr 16, 2022)

aytokpatop said:


> Did you manage to get your 4080 work with these driver? how?


Nope. I have kinda given up now.


----------



## Sadek (Apr 16, 2022)

Sadek said:


> Hi Alan,
> Thanks for the update,
> please notice that
> (01) - Application DTS:X is no longer available in this last update, (14 days Trial), and no effects available in control sound panel (DTS:X / Headphone:X). In your previous releases, it was activated and working perfectly...
> ...


Hi Alan,
Everything is running like a clock.





Fixed issue:

Switching from :
AAF Optimus Audio - Realtek Only
To:
AAF Optimus Audio - All HDAUDIO Devices

and All is working good,
Now on speakers (jack):
DTS:X is licenced and activated with all others three applications.

For the HDMI Output:
DTS:X + Dolby Atmos + Sonic Studio 3. 
SoundBlaster not available on HDMI. But work great on jack output.

For everyone who had same issue like me: After installing AAF package, be sure that your audio driver name is AAF Optimus Audio and not : Realtek Audio,



In that case, if after installing AAF package, you got (only) Realtek Audio, that mean you have not completely uninstall older drivers, and this older drivers was using/running by system during install; so the AAF package didn't Install all its composants.

Ensure that you have completely delete your old drivers using DriverStoreExplorer.v0.11.79 & DDU v18.0.4.9 and next install will be working perfectly.

Thank you once again Alan !


----------



## edwinvega86 (Apr 16, 2022)

How can I get back the shortcuts on the desktop of dolby atmos gaming, sonic 3?


----------



## Sadek (Apr 16, 2022)

edwinvega86 said:


> How can I get back the shortcuts on the desktop of dolby atmos gaming, sonic 3?


Press the Win + R keys together on your keyboard to open the Run dialog and type shell:AppsFolder in the run box.
Drag and drop the shortcut of the desired app to the Desktop.


----------



## jcags (Apr 17, 2022)

Creative.SBConnect is using too much CPU.


----------



## afn5454 (Apr 17, 2022)

Sadek said:


> Hi Alan,
> Everything is running like a clock.
> View attachment 243786
> 
> ...


no more 5.1 or 7.1ch audio that's so much disappointing.....


----------



## jayloke (Apr 17, 2022)

jayloke said:


> Newer ones on Mediafire not working for me. No option for patched APO during installation.
> 
> Where can I get the patched APO drivers that were previously available on Github?
> 
> ...


Using the Generic Based driver, bitstreaming DD does work but no Realtek console.


----------



## druboo_666 (Apr 17, 2022)

druboo_666 said:


> this version not work for me and the previous version seem to work but i cant change DTS movie and music the slider in Realtek console seemed to be doing nothing.
> also the patched Realtek APO option is missing for me
> my hardware IDS:
> *HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438691&REV_1000
> ...


@AAF Optimus
any solution for me?


----------



## dominikos (Apr 17, 2022)

Hello there and thanks for all your hard work! I have a somewhat dumb question: I have an alc287 chip onboard and the generic audio chip of my radeon rx580 - using the new package with the generic driver I get the hdmi out working with all plugins, is there a way to make both outputs work at the same time?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 17, 2022)

dominikos said:


> Hello there and thanks for all your hard work! I have a somewhat dumb question: I have an alc287 chip onboard and the generic audio chip of my radeon rx580 - using the new package with the generic driver I get the hdmi out working with all plugins, is there a way to make both outputs work at the same time?


YES. Links in my signature.


----------



## Mark Draconian (Apr 18, 2022)

This isn't a bug report or anything, but i would just like to show my gratitude to Alan Finotty for making this modded driver. 
My mobo was abandoned with drivers from 2020, and i not only can use the more updated drivers for Realtek (ALC 887), but also noticed that it seems that the overall sound quality is better now.
It's the same for my phone, that was left with Android marshmallow, and now thanks to good people/devs like Alan i can use Android 12.

So, thank you!


----------



## xOliver (Apr 20, 2022)

In the new version everything works perfectly! ALC 1220 + Smart Headphone AMP
Thank you @AAF Optimus , I remember in the past we had to do everything manually, install the creative after the license, find a realtek moded with SRS and so on. You do a great job Alan, thanks


----------



## aytokpatop (Apr 21, 2022)

Have anyone tried the latest version with 4080 ?


----------



## blackdragontouring (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm a little confused, I'd appreciate it if you could clear this up a little. I downloaded the *Realtek driver / audio pack from GitHub *when it was still available from there, and this worked perfectly for enabling DDL (and possibly DTS) (was a larger file than currently available on Mediafire, at I think > 500MB).

The versions that are available now seem to be different, and smaller, with different sizes and options, even though the GitHub version was downloaded relatively recently. I don't seem to be able to find the version I downloaded from GitHub now, unfortunately. The newer versions have this "temporarily unavailable" notice.





What's the difference between the new versions and then ones that were available on GitHub before? Could these be made available? Hoping to get the DDL/DTS settings available in sound control panel!
Thanks!


----------



## Axel_Moore (Apr 24, 2022)

I just test all kind of drivers to enable DTS 5.1 or DDL 5.1 and nothing works for me, except DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X] from Feather.

My hardware its:

ALC887/897 - Realtek 7.1 Surround Sound High Definition Audio CODEC* https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-C.../TUF-Gaming/TUF-GAMING-Z690-PLUS-D4/techspec/
Yamaha RX-V659 connected via S PDIF.
Windows 11.

AAF DCH installation was correct, and it detects the driver but i dont have DTS or DDL to select in Format options, so the output its not detected as 5.1 by my yamaha.





Its that normal? What im doing wrong?


----------



## jayloke (Apr 26, 2022)

Axel_Moore said:


> I just test all kind of drivers to enable DTS 5.1 or DDL 5.1 and nothing works for me, except DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X] from Feather.
> 
> My hardware its:
> 
> ...


Have you tried the Generic version? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...0-11-for-all-hdaudio-enumerator-chips.292621/

I only installed DD and I'm getting both DD and DTS bitstreaming with MPC-HC even though DTS doesn't show up for me in the Format option.


----------



## Axel_Moore (Apr 26, 2022)

jayloke said:


> Have you tried the Generic version? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...0-11-for-all-hdaudio-enumerator-chips.292621/
> 
> I only installed DD and I'm getting both DD and DTS bitstreaming with MPC-HC even though DTS doesn't show up for me in the Format option.



No, i didnt, thank for info, ill test it!


----------



## leonpano (Apr 27, 2022)

i have a ROG Crosshair VIII Formula and want to have dolby digital live for my sonos soundbar 5.1
but dolby digital live not show up after i installed AAF
but i have selected Dolby digital live in installer



what is wrong?


----------



## Cybatom (Apr 27, 2022)

Axel_Moore said:


> I just test all kind of drivers to enable DTS 5.1 or DDL 5.1 and nothing works for me, except DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X] from Feather.
> 
> My hardware its:
> 
> ...







as i have no S/PDIF Out i can´t conmfigure it, but my Speakerout was set to stereo too an i have to set it to 5.1 manually (left button -> Konfigurieren). Perhaps this helps you.

greetings
Tom


----------



## beansoup (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I have a Razer Blade Pro 2016 (RZ09-1662) which has a Dolby Driver from 6 years ago and it doesn't have a lot of features, plus the sound is "dirty" lately since I moved to Windows 11.

I tried this mod a few months back without success (I was getting no audio).

Now I finally have decided to ask for help here.

My hardware is:


> Name    Realtek High Definition Audio
> Manufacturer    Realtek
> Status    OK
> PNP Device ID    HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1A586750&REV_1001\4&379D94F&0&0001
> ...



Will this/any mod work on my hardware?

Thanks!


----------



## Axel_Moore (Apr 28, 2022)

Cybatom said:


> View attachment 245215
> as i have no S/PDIF Out i can´t conmfigure it, but my Speakerout was set to stereo too an i have to set it to 5.1 manually (left button -> Konfigurieren). Perhaps this helps you.
> 
> greetings
> Tom



Yes, that was not the problem  But thanks for help.


----------



## Beast_Master (Apr 29, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9336.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Hi!

I have an ASUS ROG STRIX Z-590-F GAMING WIFI motherboard with the ALC4080 chipset. My OS iz Windows 11. Unfortunately, the original drivers didn't allow me to use my 5.1 surround speakers (Logitech X-530) when playing files which were not recorded for 5.1 systems. It appears that generally there are some issues with the drivers and Windows 11.

Long story short, a little google research and I found your drivers and installed them and I got my 5.1 system to work through Sound Blaster Connect.

*Unfortunately, the Realtek Audio Console doesn't work (can not connect to RPC service). I tried manually adding the AAFDCHBgSvc64.exe file in System32 (according to your instructions) and enabling it through Services and Registry (it WASN'T present in the directory), but it still doesn't work. Have you got any suggestions?*

I followed the installation instructions to the letter, uninstalled all drivers and used the cleaning utility for all residual files. Basically everything works except the Realtek Audio Console.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## leonpano (Apr 30, 2022)

Cybatom said:


> View attachment 245215
> as i have no S/PDIF Out i can´t conmfigure it, but my Speakerout was set to stereo too an i have to set it to 5.1 manually (left button -> Konfigurieren). Perhaps this helps you.
> 
> greetings
> Tom


that is not my issue


----------



## beansoup (May 1, 2022)

beansoup said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Razer Blade Pro 2016 (RZ09-1662) which has a Dolby Driver from 6 years ago and it doesn't have a lot of features, plus the sound is "dirty" lately since I moved to Windows 11.
> 
> ...


@AAF Optimus any ideas? Should I use generic one? Not sure if my vendor id is supported here. Thanks


----------



## s1xpack (May 2, 2022)

Hi all!
How can I control increase the volume on a (dB) sound card? Even at 100% volume. Tweak tool or something else? thanks


----------



## zealvix (May 2, 2022)

Hi all,

I remember there was a need to patch some xaudio2 DLLs (both 32bit and 64bit) in order for surround sound to work properly when selecting "SPDIF" output and with Dolby digital live enabled, at least for some games.

Do you all know if this is still the case now? Or has issue been fixed by Microsoft on the Xaudio2 's end?

If this is not officially fixed yet, can anyone confirm if the hex edit instructions still work on Windows 11?
Or possibly provide a set (both x86 and x64) of prepatched DDLs that will work on win 11?

Thanks.


----------



## edwinvega86 (May 2, 2022)

Hi everyone and especially AAF Optimus. I have a problem with all DOLBY ATMOS or maybe someone else has the same problem, it happens that when I install AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.0.2311.9336 I restart the server and everything works fine, but the next time I restart DOLBY ATMOS it stops working even though it is on but not emits no sound effect, the version that works 100% for me is AAFOptimusAudioPack9301. Could you please fix it and excuse my English.


----------



## Renato84 (May 4, 2022)

Hi from Florianópolis. I have an Asus Z690 board with a "Realtek ALC897 / 887" runnning Win11. Can I use your drivers to enable Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect (Interactive?) to output a 5.1 configuration in real-time via SPDIF to my receiver, like I do with my PS4 on the same receiver?


----------



## edwinvega86 (May 4, 2022)

edwinvega86 said:


> Hi everyone and especially AAF Optimus. I have a problem with all DOLBY ATMOS or maybe someone else has the same problem, it happens that when I install AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.0.2311.9336 I restart the server and everything works fine, but the next time I restart DOLBY ATMOS it stops working even though it is on but not emits no sound effect, the version that works 100% for me is AAFOptimusAudioPack9301. Could you please fix it and excuse my English.  View attachment 245902


I've noticed that if "Realtek audio console" is set to headphone, DOLBY ATMOS doesn't recognize my headphone the next reboot of windows 11, but when I start the "Realtek audio console" app and switch from headphone to speaker and switch back to handset, DOLBY ATMOS starts to work properly again. But this does not happen when "Realtek audio console" is set to speaker, the problem is only for headphones.


----------



## sandzzz (May 4, 2022)

Cannot get it to work with Gigabyte Z690 Aorus ultra Realtek ALC4080 in windows 11.... Console cannot connect, no audio output, can anyone suggest if they got it working with 4080


----------



## temi_d (May 4, 2022)

I need some help please I have an Asrock X570 Taichi board with realtek 1220 audio. I just want to enable Dolby Digital on the S/PDIF output. I have installed this driver and selected it on the install options but it still isn't present. Can anyone help please?


----------



## itachimendes (May 4, 2022)

zealvix said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I remember there was a need to patch some xaudio2 DLLs (both 32bit and 64bit) in order for surround sound to work properly when selecting "SPDIF" output and with Dolby digital live enabled, at least for some games.
> 
> ...


old games or maybe some ubsoft games still need to fix xaudio









						DTS_DDL_surround_FIX
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## loverboy (May 5, 2022)

Nice, but I have like 2 sec audio delay on desktop and in games aswell
Windows 10 21h2 / ALC662 

So I fixed it by disabling enhancements


----------



## loverboy (May 5, 2022)

How to install this for pure lowest latency gaming ?


----------



## aytokpatop (May 6, 2022)

sandzzz said:


> Cannot get it to work with Gigabyte Z690 Aorus ultra Realtek ALC4080 in windows 11.... Console cannot connect, no audio output, can anyone suggest if they got it working with 4080


Z690 Aorus Pro here, same problem with yours


----------



## Beast_Master (May 7, 2022)

Beast_Master said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have an ASUS ROG STRIX Z-590-F GAMING WIFI motherboard with the ALC4080 chipset. My OS iz Windows 11. Unfortunately, the original drivers didn't allow me to use my 5.1 surround speakers (Logitech X-530) when playing files which were not recorded for 5.1 systems. It appears that generally there are some issues with the drivers and Windows 11.
> 
> ...





Beast_Master said:


> sandzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot get it to work with Gigabyte Z690 Aorus ultra Realtek ALC4080 in windows 11.... Console cannot connect, no audio output, can anyone suggest if they got it working with 4080
> ...



I also have ALC4080 chipset, but mine works, except the Realtek Audio Console. Fortunately, I can use SB connect...

@AAF Optimus Any ideas about this?

Thanks!


----------



## itachimendes (May 7, 2022)

@AAF Optimus  how to get "*advanced" *tab on SS3?? (sonic studio)


----------



## acryxis (May 8, 2022)

How can I get lower latency on my headphones with this driver? I've got like 1 sec delay everywhere and it's really bad


----------



## loverboy (May 8, 2022)

acryxis said:


> How can I get lower latency on my headphones with this driver? I've got like 1 sec delay everywhere and it's really bad


disable enhancements


----------



## silentfury (May 11, 2022)

Does this require anything special to upgrade from a previous version (9116.1) of AAF DCH Optimus [realtek edition] aside from running the installer?


----------



## Stan215 (May 14, 2022)

silentfury said:


> Does this require anything special to upgrade from a previous version (9116.1) of AAF DCH Optimus [realtek edition] aside from running the installer?


Just clean install


----------



## Gil80 (May 15, 2022)

Any special installation instructions for *Realtek ALC1220-VB* on Gigabyte Z590i?


----------



## pirty_waggen (May 16, 2022)

Hi guys.
I recently got msi unify board with  ALC1220P Codec.
I have MS store uninstalled. (In short i dont want to use or install UWP apps or accidentaly reinstall MS store).
Will i be able to install and use driver pack from OP?


----------



## tsunami2311 (May 16, 2022)

I installed the *6.0.9336.1*

on my z170 asrock board, used original CP picked DDL, and ASIO drivers installed, and mind you love that i dont have to disable driver enforcement anymore, but upon restart, DTS was the only option  there was do DDL enhancments for speaker our or optical. but DTS worked fine, which is useless to my cause DTS on my reciever is  broke make everything have wobbly effect.

So i went back to v7614 driver i had that manual modded and everything is work as it should again


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 16, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9338.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9600.2311
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.
Don't forget to go to the "Changes" button to check the changes of the latest version. *

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

ENJOY!!!

File ReUploaded! Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming install fixed!


----------



## Beast_Master (May 16, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9338.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Hi @AAF Optimus ,

I tried to install the new drivers, but the sound does not work. I've followed the installation instructions, but it just doesn't want to play any sounds through my 5.1 speakers.

I had to revert to the previous version, and I had to install/uninstall a couple times until i got it working again. With the old version, I finally got it working by using Windows 11 troubleshooter (it appears I have to reinstall at least 2 times until the troubleshooter can do its thing). I can't get the same result with the new version.

I have Realtek ALC4080 chipset on ASUS ROG STRIX Z590-F gaming motherboard and my OS is Windows 11. 

And the Realtek Audio Console is also not working for me in the new version.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TonyRambo (May 18, 2022)

Hello everyone.
First of all thank you Alan for this tool.

Until Sunday, I had an *ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero *motherboard, but encountering hardware problems, I had to change the board and switched to a *GIGABYTE X570S Aorus Master*.
I'm currently on *Windows 11 build 22000*, and I haven't formatted after changing the motherboard.
On the previous card, I had *Sonic Studio 3 *and the *Realtek console *by default, which allowed me to make some adjustments for sound clarity (*Loudness equalization *under the Realtek console, *Smart Volume* and *Equalizer *under SS3).
After changing the card, I noticed a drop in sound quality and realized that it had become impossible for me to use SS3 (*basic mode incompatible with the audio device*).

So I uninstalled all the drivers using *REVO Uninstaller*, deleted the remaining ones with *DriverStoreExplorer*, as well as the UWP apps with *OOAPB*.
I then blocked automatic driver updates from installing with *OOSU10*, rebooted, and installed the latest *AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack *selecting only *A-Volute APO4 *with *Sonic Studio 3*.

This allowed me to be able to make adjustments again for sound clarity but I am confronted with a new problem that I have been trying to solve for 3 days, in vain.
There is a noticeable latency in the sound which only goes away if I turn off *audio enhancements *in the device properties. However, if I turn off the enhancements, I lose all clarity-related effects.

Do you think this is related to using a modified audio driver partially compatible with the audio chipset of this motherboard?
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Mark Draconian (May 18, 2022)

TonyRambo said:


> Hello everyone.
> First of all thank you Alan for this tool.
> 
> Until Sunday, I had an *ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero *motherboard, but encountering hardware problems, I had to change the board and switched to a *GIGABYTE X570S Aorus Master*.
> ...


I think the best would be really format Windows and do a fresh install. Because probably there are residues from previous motherboard, things like some driver or even chipset files.
If even after clean installation you still face problems, maybe is a good idea to install the *"AAF Optimus DCH Audio Modded Driver for Windows 10/11 - For ALL HDAUDIO Enumerator Chips"* from Alan, since this other modded driver is based on Microsoft Generic HD audio driver and it will probably work fine for you.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (May 19, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9338.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Thank you for your amazing work, I can't thank you enough no matter how many I thank you... it isn't enough  



Everything works smoothly and easily without any kind of troubles... that's something that no body can achieve except for those who care about there quality of there work. Thank you again.


----------



## trieste15 (May 19, 2022)

DTS Sound Unbound is not licensed for me, am I suppose to purchase one if I want to use it?


----------



## Mark Draconian (May 19, 2022)

trieste15 said:


> DTS Sound Unbound is not licensed for me, am I suppose to purchase one if I want to use it?


Disable auto updates from Microsoft Store, and after that use the modded driver.
Also is a good idea to disable driver updates when Windows download system updates, because eventually it will override Alan driver (This was happening a lot to me, Windows was deleting AAF driver and downloading/installing some driver from 2019)


----------



## druboo_666 (May 19, 2022)

how to enable Sonic Studio 3 in combination of DTS X:ultra
i am using Ferather's DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X] and when i tried to configure SS3 as multiple APO using FX configurator i lost sound from my audio output.
can any body help me pls i know AAF mods do all this but for some reason newest driver wont work on my system as the APO APPS don't have any effect.
pls someone help me


----------



## trieste15 (May 20, 2022)

Mark Draconian said:


> Disable auto updates from Microsoft Store, and after that use the modded driver.
> Also is a good idea to disable driver updates when Windows download system updates, because eventually it will override Alan driver (This was happening a lot to me, Windows was deleting AAF driver and downloading/installing some driver from 2019)


Thanks, I have disabled auto updates and will reinstall again.

I followed this guide to disable driver updates: https://www.minitool.com/news/enable-disable-automatic-driver-updates-windows-11.html

(Edit: reinstalled, DTS:X still doesn't work and Unbound calling for licence, but anyway I think it's good enough to have Dolby Atmos and Sound Blaster Connect 2)


----------



## erpguy53 (May 21, 2022)

trieste15 said:


> Thanks, I have disabled auto updates and will reinstall again.
> 
> I followed this guide to disable driver updates: https://www.minitool.com/news/enable-disable-automatic-driver-updates-windows-11.html
> 
> (Edit: reinstalled, DTS:X still doesn't work and Unbound calling for licence, but anyway I think it's good enough to have Dolby Atmos and Sound Blaster Connect 2)



disconnect from internet while removing or installing Alan's modded driver (always install his driver with no active internet connection)

as for DTS:X, it only works with most digital audio out (aka SPDIF) connections; won't work with analog speaker connections unless DTS themselves provided specific config/preset files which are very unique to different manufacturers

edit - I'll wait until Alan F updates the modded HD audio driver portion to 6.0.9341.1 since this guy recently updated his Asus drivers to 9341.


----------



## xkalibrex (May 21, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Enjoy AAF Optimus Sound!!!



Thank you so much. You're amazing. I hope others have donated to the cause as I did!


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 23, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9341.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.
Don't forget to go to the "Changes" button to check the changes of the latest version. *

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## Beast_Master (May 23, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9341.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Hi @AAF Optimus ,

unfortunately, the new driver also has problems with ALC4080 on my ASUS Z-590f motherboard.

Now it plays sounds, but only in stereo mode. Sound blaster connect doesn't give me 5.1 surround and I've noticed that Dolby Atmos doesn't work at all. Realtek Audio Console still isn't working.

I've reverted back to the driver from April 2022.


----------



## Mark Draconian (May 24, 2022)

It seems that Dolby Atmos from driver version *6.0.9341.1 *can't do surround, only stereo.


----------



## Turboguide (May 25, 2022)

hello,
thanks for your effords.
i've changed my mainboard to gigabyte aorus b550 pro-p and upgraded my windows 10 to patch level 21H2.
My Asrock B450 Steel legend was damaged because of a power outage.
I can not get the following hardware id's to change to dts or ddl anymore.
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&SUBSYS_1458A0CF&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&SUBSYS_1458A0CF
It stays Stereo sound.
My Yamaha V375 tells me: PCM 2/0/0.

i tried now several drivers but nothing works for me.


----------



## GaZw (May 25, 2022)

I don't know if it's just me but when I record something in audacity with "Stereo Mix" and i open microsoft edge or any other application I have micro cuts in the recording, did not have this problem before, Did the same thing happen to anyone?


----------



## gabsvm (May 26, 2022)

Hi @AAF Optimus! I got another question, sorry for asking so much but im really curious about this mods xD Soundblaster 720 from your mods dont make any surround virtualization on headphones when setting 5.1, headphone mode and tuning the "immersion" setting. It gives some surround effect every channel get downmix to left or right only without any positioning. Currently using Xfi MB5 which can do that. Xfi MB3 can do it too. Is this some limitation from x720? Curiously the effect in 720 is named "immersion" while in Xfi versions is named "surround". Browsing one of your old threads if found one 720 mod with the control from XAE5 which have the same "surround" name in the effect instead of "immersion" i wonder if because can do the same HRTF downmixing is named diferently. I didnt test that mod yet, im just wondering because your driver is whql signed and the others are not. I really want to know if there is a workaround or cant be done with the 720 in your mod. From all sound mods, the SoundBlaster sounds best in my old system and a i really want to keep using the same method. Thanks for your hard work!  PD: Which difference between 360 and 720?


----------



## andreaspujihar (May 27, 2022)

can install dts:x ultra without dts sound unbound because i already purchased dts:x for headphone?



http://imgur.com/a/RHer3lx

hmm i think driver not support for my dongle dac (i use usb dac jcally jm04)


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9344.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.
Don't forget to go to the "Changes" button to check the changes of the latest version. *

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## andreaspujihar (May 28, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/tsv8K0h

i tried new driver still cant installed modded driver to dac dongle (alc5686) and here my hardware id


----------



## Beast_Master (May 28, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9344.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Hi @AAF Optimus ,

the Realtek Audio Console now works and the speaker fill option is available. Unfortunately, Dolby Atmos still doesn't work. 

Also, I have discovered that the speaker fill option doesn't work if I install DTS sound unbound.

So, basically I've installed 5.1 digital audio feature, Sonic studio III and Realtek controller only. I can get 5.1 surround with speaker fill using this installation.

And yes, for some reason SB Connect 2 doesn't work if Dolby and/or DTS are not installed, so I skipped it also.

Since my primary concern was getting 5.1 surround audio (there was no speaker fill option with the original Realtek drivers), I will keep on using this version for now.

Thanks!


----------



## lightzout (May 28, 2022)

Hey Alan! Sorry I have not posted in ages, mostly because I am enjoying unparalleled stability using the old school drivers and Dolby Atmos. But I have a new wrinkle and after reading some posts here it looks like now is the perfect time to break everything. I plug my headset into my denon receiver with a 1/4" jack and it actually sounds awesome.  Even playing games online whether its 7.1 speakers or headset  I can hear footsteps behind me well enough.  My front panel headset jacks are messed up so i just setup rear jacks but not sure its "headset" mixed. Not a concern but I would like to try to get Greative to play nice.

Soundblaster 720 is still the best for multiplayer games I know (but if there are better or equal alternatives lmk plz) 

So maybe a clean install and a new attempt to run KGA config AFTER uninstalling everything and doing a full clean before install.

Not sure what your opinion on DDU driver cleaner is but its related to drivestore with focus on graphics drivers. They have added Realtek audio and Soundblaster reg cleaning too.  I use it and it seems like nothing gets ALL the Creative/Nahamic etc.USB/HDMI audio drivers are often plug-n-play so they have pretty immediate system level driver access. I would like to see how new drivers do unless you think my Windows 8 grade PC with ALC892 is not going to like the suite. Its getting bigger too! I like to keep it simple. Music sounds awesome once all the speakers and room correction was done.  

Do I have to hold on to the old standard install package with dear life? I did not see it on mediafire link. At the very least I plan to wipe drivers and reinstall the OG package from 6/9/2020. Do I run the KGA before or after installing suite with Creative 720 option? Do i need to set any specific firewall exclusions or other audio settings? Honestly I have so many ghost install in my device library I may need to reinstall windows to get it straight.


----------



## rid (May 28, 2022)

Just freshly installed win 10 on asus prime Z690-P WiFi D4 with  realtek 897 on board. I cannot get neither dolby Digital nor DTS available in soud settings after installing the driver. Any idea how to solve it?


----------



## BillTaozi (May 29, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here:
> ...


Thank you very much for your work, which is very good. There are a few small problems, please help me to check whether it is normal. I have installed the latest driver, as shown in the picture:


----------



## rid (May 29, 2022)

Luckily. I found 9305 on my hard drive which solved the problem.  The latest ones are broken. It would be nice to have an access to older ones as it was on github.


----------



## BenL0nd0n (May 29, 2022)

The latest releases post Github repository are missing the "Realtek Patched APO (DDL/DTS)" Option in the installer, which is the reason why Dolby Digital Live or DTS no longer appeared on my SPDIF.
I found an earlier *AAF DCH Optimus Audio Pack 9313 WHQL Patch* which is where this screengrab is taken from. DDL works again!


----------



## rid (May 29, 2022)

BenL0nd0n said:


> The latest releases post Github repository are missing the "Realtek Patched APO (DDL/DTS)" Option in the installer, which is the reason why Dolby Digital Live or DTS no longer appeared on my SPDIF.
> I found an earlier *AAF DCH Optimus Audio Pack 9313 WHQL Patch* which is where this screengrab is taken from. DDL works again!
> 
> View attachment 249253


I checked the previous ones and they are missing the option as well.


----------



## lightzout (May 30, 2022)

BillTaozi said:


> Thank you very much for your work, which is very good. There are a few small problems, please help me to check whether it is normal. I have installed the latest driver, as shown in the picture:View attachment 249183
> 
> View attachment 249184


I am not an expert here but I have been using this package long enough to recognize the HD Audio Device as a Windows 10 default designation when all other audio drivers are removed to provide sound.  AMD does something like this with HDMI drivers too. I would say totally normal for basic drivers but like you I have the AAF Optimus selected. You can disable or uninstall it but it keeps coming back like a weed.


----------



## roster17 (Jun 1, 2022)

Hi there. Great app and honors to the author.

How to force my 20 years old Sound Blaster live! 24 bit external USB to carry 5.1 DTS or DD via s/pdif?
I've tried APO with DTS connect (DTS Interactive) and it worked with GTA V , but one game - Fortnite has a problem. It sends 5.1, becouse analog rear outputs can be heard if I plug headphones, but no way to passthrough via spdif to my Home Cinema.
Tried Dolby as well. It seems, game sees digital output only as stereo (GTA V for example had to be switched in menu to surround, otherwise was also stereo, but Fortnite hasn't such lucrative options  )

Any sugestions friends?
Cheers from Poland.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2022)

andreaspujihar said:


> http://imgur.com/a/tsv8K0h
> 
> i tried new driver still cant installed modded driver to dac dongle (alc5686) and here my hardware id


You need to uninstall the driver currently installed on your USB Dongle.



BillTaozi said:


> Thank you very much for your work, which is very good. There are a few small problems, please help me to check whether it is normal. I have installed the latest driver, as shown in the picture:


So that the HDMI device is also covered. Uninstalling the Realtek package and installing the package based on the generic driver is required.


----------



## onlylove943 (Jun 2, 2022)

Hello Mr. @AAF Optimus. I've successfully installed your driver, but I can't choose output device between my laptop speaker and my headphone like I could with default driver. And Sound settings lose Enchancement tab too. Could your please add support for my laptop with these hardwareid:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1D051125&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1D051125

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_009E&SUBSYS_1D051113&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_009E&SUBSYS_1D051113

Thank you so much.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2022)

onlylove943 said:


> Could your please add support for my laptop with these hardwareid


Support already exists.



onlylove943 said:


> And Sound settings lose Enchancement tab too.


About the Enhancements tab, because the driver is based on UAD (Universal Audio Driver), by default Realtek does not have this tab. The features were all centered on the UWP (Realtek Audio Console) panel.



onlylove943 said:


> I've successfully installed your driver, but I can't choose output device between my laptop speaker and my headphone like I could with default driver.


Open *Realtek Audio Console* through the Start Menu, click on "*Device Advanced Settings*" and in the "*Playback Device*" line, select the bottom option: "*Make Front and Rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously*".

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9357.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.
Don't forget to go to the "Changes" button to check the changes of the latest version. *

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## BenL0nd0n (Jun 3, 2022)

I can confirm Dolby Digital Live 5.1 through SPDIF works again with latest version. Thanks Alan, donation on the way.


----------



## roster17 (Jun 3, 2022)

I probably found a problem. Old sound blaster spdif output reports to directX only 2 channels, as shown in windows tab . Even if I use APO with DDL or DTS Interactive, still reports 2 channels to the game, and game further sends  2 channel audio. If a game has an option to choose 5.1 surround, it will be forced manually- the reason i have DTS Interactive with full 5.1 in GTA, but without in Fortnite, which doesn't have sound options.

Dolby Digital Live with APO DD Home Theatre is showing up only as Dolby Digital, not DDL. Is it ok?
At least it encodes 5.1 wave file into 5.1 spdif - so i suppose it is ok.

The only solution is to make a game think, i have 6 channel spdif. How to do it?


----------



## Beast_Master (Jun 3, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Support already exists.
> 
> 
> About the Enhancements tab, because the driver is based on UAD (Universal Audio Driver), by default Realtek does not have this tab. The features were all centered on the UWP (Realtek Audio Console) panel.
> ...


Hi @AAF Optimus ,

unfortunately, the new driver has issues with the Realtek Audio Console, again. "Could not connect to RPC service". Dolby Atmos still isn't working.

I've reverted back to the May 28th update.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 3, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*


Reuploading File...Done!


----------



## BenL0nd0n (Jun 3, 2022)

roster17 said:


> I probably found a problem. Old sound blaster spdif output reports to directX only 2 channels, as shown in windows tab . Even if I use APO with DDL or DTS Interactive, still reports 2 channels to the game, and game further sends  2 channel audio. If a game has an option to choose 5.1 surround, it will be forced manually- the reason i have DTS Interactive with full 5.1 in GTA, but without in Fortnite, which doesn't have sound options.
> 
> Dolby Digital Live with APO DD Home Theatre is showing up only as Dolby Digital, not DDL. Is it ok?
> At least it encodes 5.1 wave file into 5.1 spdif - so i suppose it is ok.
> ...


I always test DDL with this: https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html


----------



## danielprashaanth (Jun 4, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading File...Done!


Dear Alan, thank you so much for making these audio mods, I am following your works long back since you posted Non DCH drivers, and have come here after the github repository had been taken down. I want to make a small request to you, I am using _*Dolby Atmos Speaker System*_ for my PC, there is a small issue with your recent mods after you altered "*Default.xml*" in the dolby folder, the volume leveler is *OFF* by default in all the modes (i.e, Dynamic, Movie, Music..etc) before it was *ON*, I even checked with the old mods (especially the builds before *9301*) the values inside the xml was _*<volume-leveler-enable value="1" />* _but now in the recent mods its all in '0' 

I tried to extract the recent drivers and edited the xml manually as per my need, but after that when I try to install the driver it shows driver signature warning, I strongly guess this is due to signature is removed after I make a change to the xml file. Can you please change the volume leveler values to 1 as it was in the old mods and sign them in the next updates_ ? _

Due to this issue, I am still stuck with the old driver mods. Kindly help me, help us.


----------



## roster17 (Jun 4, 2022)

BenL0nd0n said:


> I always test DDL with this: https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html


Looks like DDL (showing as DD) works perfectly with 5.1 wave files.
How to force directX to send 5.1 in games?
Does anybody can select balance on spdif device between 6 channels ?


----------



## Jorgeapp (Jun 4, 2022)

hey bro, I have motherboard with a Realtek® ALC887 codec and current using a Logitech Z213 compact speaker system, any advice on how to proper configure it in the settings? also what does mean that option "matrix decoder"? I don't notice any difference in the sound...


----------



## roster17 (Jun 4, 2022)

Does anybody know, what registry keys change to achieve 6 channels spdif?


----------



## onlylove943 (Jun 5, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Open *Realtek Audio Console* through the Start Menu, click on "*Device Advanced Settings*" and in the "*Playback Device*" line, select the bottom option: "*Make Front and Rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously*".


Thanks Mr.@AAF Optimus but there's no option for output devices in Advanced Settings, it only has option to seperate input devices, to use built-in laptop mic and headphone's mic.
Here's my Realtek Control Panel, there's no option to choose under DTS Sound Effect




And no option for Playback devices




I've used Hibit Uninstaller to uninstall Audio Driver, used DriverStoreExplore to delete any driver left, used CCleaner to clean registry many times, but no luck.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 5, 2022)

File Reuploaded!


danielprashaanth said:


> Dear Alan, thank you so much for making these audio mods, I am following your works long back since you posted Non DCH drivers, and have come here after the github repository had been taken down. I want to make a small request to you, I am using _*Dolby Atmos Speaker System*_ for my PC, there is a small issue with your recent mods after you altered "*Default.xml*" in the dolby folder, the volume leveler is *OFF* by default in all the modes (i.e, Dynamic, Movie, Music..etc) before it was *ON*, I even checked with the old mods (especially the builds before *9301*) the values inside the xml was _*<volume-leveler-enable value="1" />* _but now in the recent mods its all in '0'
> 
> I tried to extract the recent drivers and edited the xml manually as per my need, but after that when I try to install the driver it shows driver signature warning, I strongly guess this is due to signature is removed after I make a change to the xml file. Can you please change the volume leveler values to 1 as it was in the old mods and sign them in the next updates_ ? _
> 
> Due to this issue, I am still stuck with the old driver mods. Kindly help me, help us.


Fixed!



onlylove943 said:


> there's no option for output devices in Advanced Settings, it only has option to seperate input devices, to use built-in laptop mic and headphone's mic.


Fixed!


----------



## onlylove943 (Jun 5, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> File Reuploaded!
> 
> Fixed!
> 
> ...


Completely uninstalled previous version and re-installed your newest update. Now there is no audio playing. New Realtek Audio Console show new options but still no playback devices, I've tried Disable front panel jack on and off, unplug and re-plug in the headphone, no luck. No Dolby or DTS format in Advanced tab. Spatial Sound showed up tho. I've inluced some pictures with DriverStore Explorer after installing your driver. Thank you so much for your support. Sorry if I've asked too much.


Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## danielprashaanth (Jun 5, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Fixed!


*Thank you* for the quick fix, I checked the XML and a small correction is there. I understand you used find and replace option in a text editor and changed all the volume leveler values from 0 to 1, but you forgot to keep the OFF mode, i.e *<profile type="off"> *to *<volume-leveler-enable value="0" />*

Now what happens is, the volume leveler is still left as ON even though I turn off the Dolby Atmos completely, hope you could understand my point. Sorry for requesting changes again and again, but I want to contribute the perfection to the amazing mod of yours.

Note : <profile type="off"> is present* twice in the XML*, make sure you change the volume leveler values to 0 for both of them.


----------



## Jorgeapp (Jun 6, 2022)

Ignored :c


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 6, 2022)

Jorgeapp said:


> also what does mean that option "matrix decoder"? I don't notice any difference in the sound...


This new Realtek effects processing library is not yet mature. It was recently introduced in certain UAD WHQL packages and therefore turn stir work or not.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 7, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> 向所有希望在 PC 上获得更好的音频体验但又不想在物理升级上花费太多的声音爱好者致敬。
> 我向您介绍 AAF DCH Optimus Sound：
> 
> 在此处下载和更新：
> ...


----------



## nayeri (Jun 7, 2022)

Always thank you for your work. 

No sound after installing this version (9357) driver.
When I roll back to the previous version (9344) of the driver, the sound works normally. This driver does not properly recognize my motherboard's built-in sound device. (GIGABYTE B550 AROUS ELITE, ALC1200 codec)

The GIGABYTE logo disappears from the Realtek Audio Console, and power options that were not previously displayed are displayed.


----------



## Ruki (Jun 8, 2022)

nayeri said:


> Always thank you for your work.
> 
> No sound after installing this version (9357) driver.
> When I roll back to the previous version (9344) of the driver, the sound works normally. This driver does not properly recognize my motherboard's built-in sound device. (GIGABYTE B550 AROUS ELITE, ALC1200 codec)
> ...


Me too.
MSI B250M MROTAR
ALC 892


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 8, 2022)

File Reuploaded!
More details in *1st page*.


----------



## danielprashaanth (Jun 8, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> File Reuploaded!
> More details in *1st page*.


Dear Alan, I tried the new driver you uploaded it now. Checked for the Dolby XML Files, everything was perfect.. *BUT.. *the APO processing modes are not getting registered as it should be while installing the driver. All the fields are blank and due to this, Dolby + Realtek Console UWP apps are not working


----------



## nayeri (Jun 8, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> File Reuploaded!
> More details in *1st page*.


Thank U for fast fixing!!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 9, 2022)

danielprashaanth said:


> Dear Alan, I tried the new driver you uploaded it now. Checked for the Dolby XML Files, everything was perfect.. *BUT.. *the APO processing modes are not getting registered as it should be while installing the driver. All the fields are blank and due to this, Dolby + Realtek Console UWP apps are not working


File Reuploaded!
More details in *1st page*.


----------



## crushedthoughts (Jun 9, 2022)

DTS Sound Unbound seems to not be working for me anymore. No matter how many times I reinstall the drivers, it keeps saying that I need a license. How can I fix this? I've made sure to disable auto-update in the Microsoft store and developer mode is enabled.


----------



## danielprashaanth (Jun 9, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> File Reuploaded!
> More details in *1st page*.


Thank you for fixing the file, Alan. Another particular issue is persisting in all the new mods, which is Advanced Settings in Realtek Console App is missing. That is, Loudness Equalization, Equalizer, Pitch Shift, Karaoke, Reverb effects are completely missing from Realtek UWP app.

My chip is ALC 887, OS is Windows 10 (19044.1741). I have completely removed the drivers via Driver Store Explorer and Display Driver Uninstaller, even installed the drivers with Defender and internet connection turned off, yet the new mod is still having this issue. The last perfectly working mod for me is "AAFOptimusAudioPack 9301". 

Please help.


----------



## danielprashaanth (Jun 9, 2022)

crushedthoughts said:


> DTS Sound Unbound seems to not be working for me anymore. No matter how many times I reinstall the drivers, it keeps saying that I need a license. How can I fix this? I've made sure to disable auto-update in the Microsoft store and developer mode is enabled.


@crushedthoughts , I had the same issue and what I did was, disabled the internet while installing the drivers and blocked internet access to "DTSSoundUnbound2.exe" in firewall. After reboot you can enable the internet again but be sure the above mentioned exe is permanently blocked from internet.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 9, 2022)

Ruki said:


> 我也是。
> 微星 B250M MOTAR
> ALC 892


永远感谢你的工作。

安装此版本 (9357) 驱动程序后没有声音。
当我回滚到驱动程序的最新版本（9344）时，声音可以正常工作。这个驱动程序无法识别我主板的编解码器。（技嘉B550 AROUS ELITE、ALC1200编解码器）

嘉嘉从 Realtek 的诊断技术指标中消失，并显示以前未显示的电源选项。


----------



## ScomComputers (Jun 9, 2022)

Hello, I need help ... I would need an "Realtek Audio Console" offline installer because the MS Store is down! Thank you very much and sorry for writing!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 9, 2022)

ScomComputers said:


> Hello, I need help ... I would need an "Realtek Audio Console" offline installer because the MS Store is down! Thank you very much and sorry for writing!


*Download HERE!*


----------



## BenL0nd0n (Jun 9, 2022)

The DDL/DTS patched APO is broken again in latest upload. No Dolby Digital Live 5.1 on SPDIF


----------



## ScomComputers (Jun 9, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> *Download HERE!*


Oh, thank you very much, you helped a lot, thank you very much!.....


----------



## loskoss (Jun 9, 2022)

Hello i uninstalled everything using rapr and ddu and reinstalled the drivers with wifi and antivirus off  even after that i cannot hear any difference and now realtek audio console is also not opening . i have attached few images from rapr and device manager. Thank you


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 9, 2022)

loskoss said:


> Hello i uninstalled everything using rapr and ddu and reinstalled the drivers with wifi and antivirus off  even after that i cannot hear any difference and now realtek audio console is also not opening . i have attached few images from rapr and device manager. Thank you


I noticed that the necessary software components for the Realtek Control Panel to work were installed, but not the extensions (002.HDX_*).


----------



## loskoss (Jun 9, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> I noticed that the necessary software components for the Realtek Control Panel to work were installed, but not the extensions (002.HDX_*).


ok i will try to reinstall and see again this time im thinking of using old 9341 driver thanks a lot for such a great thing


----------



## wajubalo (Jun 9, 2022)

Fresh install of Windows 11 - using Nvidia 3090 HD audio for sound. 


Says can't find setup.exe 

Trouble shooting: 

*Tried re-doawnloading 3 times
*Disabled virus scanner

Still doesn't work. 

Any  help appreciated. 

@AAF Optimus


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 9, 2022)

wajubalo said:


> Fresh install of Windows 11 - using Nvidia 3090 HD audio for sound.
> 
> 
> Says can't find setup.exe
> ...


Try in Admin Mode. Exec with Administrator privileges.


----------



## SoundLike (Jun 9, 2022)

*nayeri, Ruki, Bill Taozi I confirm that the latest version is stable AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.6.2311.9344 - the sound works stably. AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.6.2311.9357 - no sound. AAF Optimus Please consider this situation. Thank you.*


----------



## crushedthoughts (Jun 9, 2022)

danielprashaanth said:


> @crushedthoughts , I had the same issue and what I did was, disabled the internet while installing the drivers and blocked internet access to "DTSSoundUnbound2.exe" in firewall. After reboot you can enable the internet again but be sure the above mentioned exe is permanently blocked from internet.


Ok, thanks, I'll try it out.



danielprashaanth said:


> @crushedthoughts , I had the same issue and what I did was, disabled the internet while installing the drivers and blocked internet access to "DTSSoundUnbound2.exe" in firewall. After reboot you can enable the internet again but be sure the above mentioned exe is permanently blocked from internet.


I've tried it and it sadly did not work.


----------



## xcescxa (Jun 10, 2022)

Get a soundcard and avoid wasting your time.
The mods anyway are just files from DEVICES THAT
ACTUALLY SUPPORTED THEM AND WERE ALREADY ON THE
DEVICE WHEN BOUGHT FROM RETAIL. reason why it isnt installing
etc


----------



## crushedthoughts (Jun 10, 2022)

I've used this software before on this exact same system and these features have worked. From what I can tell, the whole point of this software is to enable these features for those who don't have a proper soundcard.


----------



## xcescxa (Jun 10, 2022)

point being get a device or system that supports these features out of box 
the manufacturer isn't hiding anything from you. its doing what it was 
intended to do. by installing this stuff you mess with everything and
degrade it.


----------



## crushedthoughts (Jun 10, 2022)

Nah I'm good



xcescxa said:


> point being get a device or system that supports these features out of box
> the manufacturer isn't hiding anything from you. its doing what it was
> intended to do. by installing this stuff you mess with everything and
> degrade it.


But DTS is software anyone can buy for their systems. If it were a downgrade why would they program it to work with everything in the first place?


----------



## xcescxa (Jun 10, 2022)

crushedthoughts said:


> Nah I'm good
> 
> 
> But DTS is software anyone can buy for their systems. If it were a downgrade why would they program it to work with everything in the first place?


it wasnt meant to its being forced. these people arent programming anything they are changing the devices ids to make the software think it is using the right device it was intended for.


----------



## crushedthoughts (Jun 10, 2022)

xcescxa said:


> it wasnt meant to its being forced. these people arent programming anything they are changing the devices ids to make the software think it is using the right device it was intended for.


who hurt you


----------



## xcescxa (Jun 10, 2022)

crushedthoughts said:


> who hurt you


im telling the truth?


----------



## crushedthoughts (Jun 10, 2022)

xcescxa said:


> im telling the truth?


While there are some issues from time to time, when this software works it works really well. If you read through the posts you'll see people really enjoying it because it makes certain features of some software much more accessible. It definitely works and it's not gonna turn your flacs into 64kbps mp3s like you're implying. Many of the replies on here are bug fix requests though, but I think that's the main point of this post anyway.


----------



## xcescxa (Jun 10, 2022)

https://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/98/html/technology-guide-entertainment-2.htm?n=e2 whatever


----------



## loskoss (Jun 10, 2022)

Hello now realtek console is working but i cannot see the advanced setting to chose between laptop speaker or analog output 
how do I fix it. help would be really appreciated thank you


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 10, 2022)

Installer File Reuploaded!


----------



## GaZw (Jun 11, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Installer File Reuploaded!


Hi Alan all work fine for me, just i have a litte question it is possible to add the voices of "Sound Blaster Connect 1 - Voice morph" to Sound Blaster Connect 2" ? because in the last version the box is empty


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 11, 2022)

loskoss said:


> Hello now realtek console is working but i cannot see the advanced setting to chose between laptop speaker or analog output
> how do I fix it. help would be really appreciated thank you











						Realtek Audio Device Tweak (Raltek HDA driver test utility) - help needed
					

Hi i always had problem with my realtek sound card. Whenever i plugged in 5.1 speakers, front speaker/digital port would "turn off" Device wouldn't recognise that i plugged or unplugged jack.No sound from front speakers. It would stay like this until i unplugged all jacks , shot down system and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




use the realtek hda test tool, loskoss
or ask AAF Optimus here (or send him a PM) on how to use the realtek hda test tool to generate an rtkhdaud.dat config file that provides the specific options you want and reboot

when I was using my friend's custom built PC with an Asus board that has Realtek ALC887 audio and a UAD driver, I get these options normally in the plain realtek audio console:






*see here?* *no "playback" options* to select separate speaker and headphone outputs.  but after I run that hda tweaking or test tool and selecting/enabling "PBIndependentSupport" on the JackCfg section on the Driver Policy tab (and clicking Save and then reboot and reload the realtek audio console), I get *THIS BELOW*:





hope that helps but that only works with certain ALC6xx/ALC8xx chipsets like ALC887.  not sure about others like ALC1150 & ALC1220 though


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 12, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> 向所有在 PC 上获得的音频，但又不想在升级上希望获得更多的物理爱好者的声音。
> 我向您介绍 AAF DCH Optimus Sound：
> 
> 在这里下载和更新：
> ...





AAF Optimus said:


> 首先非常感谢您的作品，非常棒的音频处理；


我现在使用 win 11 最新版系统，在安装AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.6.2311.9344.exe后，发现启用DTS：X超和DTS 声音无界时，在线视频播放会出现短时间的声音卡顿现象，这种现象一直困扰着我，刚开始以为是网络问题，后来我卸载AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.6.2311.9344.exe驱动程序回归系统自带的Realtek Audio时发现问题解决了，再安装AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.6.2311.9344.exe后，切换到DTS:X 超 或DTS 声音无界时，又会出现播放在线视频的现象，很是困惑，期待您的回复；


----------



## crushedthoughts (Jun 12, 2022)

Can someone please help me fix DTS Sound Unbound? I've tried installing 9344 instead of the newest version and the HD Audio version of the AAF DCH mod. Each time I've made sure to clear my drivers with Driver Store Explorer. The result is always that the app doesn't detect a license and asks me to pay. This is even with internet disabled. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 13, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here:
> ...





Spoiler: CHANGES


----------



## loskoss (Jun 13, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> Realtek Audio Device Tweak (Raltek HDA driver test utility) - help needed
> 
> 
> Hi i always had problem with my realtek sound card. Whenever i plugged in 5.1 speakers, front speaker/digital port would "turn off" Device wouldn't recognise that i plugged or unplugged jack.No sound from front speakers. It would stay like this until i unplugged all jacks , shot down system and...
> ...


I just pmed him for the help thanks a lot for the suggestion cause my screen looks the image attached and I dont know what to do so i just pmed him .


----------



## Fragbert (Jun 14, 2022)

Realtek HD Audio (UAD) Drivers Version R2.8x (9360.1) WHQL (Gigabyte) now out.





						Realtek HD Audio (UAD) Drivers Version R2.8x (9360.1) WHQL (Gigabyte)
					

Windows 10/11




					www.station-drivers.com


----------



## MichiW (Jun 14, 2022)

is it normal when driver is intalled and DTS Interactive is working i cannot choose 2 channels?I am getting the message "your device doesnt support..."

and to install new driver and remove old ones is it still inportant to do this in safe mode or is it possible to remove them with the DriverExplorer from first post when running Windows normal?


----------



## volc4n1c (Jun 15, 2022)

thanks


----------



## danielprashaanth (Jun 16, 2022)

Disclaimer : Not a spam or not a promotional post. I just wanted you all to know that this software exists. 

Anyone interested in new enhancers like Dolby, Creative, DTS.. Also, do check out *SONAR* from SteelSeries GG company, its freeware (but you need to register a free account to use it). I have been testing it for the past 12 hours, All I can say is, its amazing.

Pros :
- Works with Microsoft HD Audio drivers, USB Speakers, Non-Realtek Audio Codecs and even Bluetooth devices
- Has its own Spatial Audio Engine
- Able to save multiple equalizing presets with fine tunable frequency width (Q)
- Even adjust Microphone quality settings with equalizer, noise reduction, and smart voice options
- Supports virtualization upto 8CH

Cons :
- Limited to 16bit, 48000 Hz
- Available only on Windows 10 and later


----------



## Shopuff (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm on Win11 22H2 and "AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.6.2311.9357" installed with DTS:X Ultra and DTS Sound Unbound, plus SoundBlaster 720.
After a couple of system restarts, the DTS apps are no longer valid/licensed, and i can't get Soundbaster 720 to work. The Sound Blaster Connect 2 always indicate there's no audio device.
Using latest KGA, removing and reinstalling the driver package, or using Driver Explorer does not solves this issue.

Any help?

P.S.
In Windows 11 21H2 it has the same behaviour
Motherboard Asus ROG Strix B550-F Gaming, with audio ROG SupremeFX7.1-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 16, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9360.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.
Don't forget to go to the "Changes" button to check the changes of the latest version. *

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## Restyy (Jun 17, 2022)

dts sound unbound application is not licensed. I've turned off windows store auto-update and I'm pretty sure the app isn't updated. I had removed the previous driver with the method you specified.


----------



## danielprashaanth (Jun 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9360.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Dear @AAF Optimus , I just tested out the driver and am so happy to see you fixed all the issues with this release, the *Ghost Devices Removal* Script is really working out 
DTS X Ultra, Sound Unbound, Dolby Atmos, Sonic Studio and even Realtek Console App works as it should be. Thank you!!!!! Lots of love to you.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> 向所有希望在 PC 上获得更好的音频体验但又不想在物理升级上花费太多的声音爱好者致敬。
> 我向您介绍 AAF DCH Optimus Sound：
> 
> 在此处下载和更新：
> ...


首先干您的分享，再次安装您的更新，有惊喜的部分，也有需要跟您反馈的问题，我其他的都还好，就是无法打开5.1声道；第二个是DTS: X Ultra无法使用，如图所示；期待回复解决。感谢您分享优秀作品。


----------



## Beast_Master (Jun 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9360.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Hi @AAF Optimus ,

I've tested the new drivers. Unfortunately, the Realtek Audio Console is broken and there is no sound at all. The good news is that everything else (DTS Sound Unbound, Dolby Atmos, SB Connect 2 and Sonic Studio III) works.

The Audio Console was working in the May 28th update, so probably something that's changed since then is causing this problem.

For now, I've reverted back to the May 28th update. My MB has the ALC4080 chipset, USB audio.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rhlgamer (Jun 18, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here:
> ...


you are the best alan .. i just installed your driver in my pc and it sounds awesome.. plus there was a bug in realtek audio console.. which had no option for bass management in 7.1 ch but it got fixed by sound blaster 720 which has that option.. plus unbelievable 7.1 surround with stereo... all things are fixed.. but i got a problem since no realtek audio console is working afterwards after how did i do connector retasking ?
i m using asus tuf z390 plus gaming



loskoss said:


> Hello i uninstalled everything using rapr and ddu and reinstalled the drivers with wifi and antivirus off  even after that i cannot hear any difference and now realtek audio console is also not opening . i have attached few images from rapr and device manager. Thank you


have u reinstall whole thing for realtek audio console ?


----------



## jcags (Jun 20, 2022)

Beast_Master said:


> Hi @AAF Optimus ,
> 
> I've tested the new drivers. Unfortunately, the Realtek Audio Console is broken and there is no sound at all. The good news is that everything else (DTS Sound Unbound, Dolby Atmos, SB Connect 2 and Sonic Studio III) works.
> 
> ...


Make sure you didn't select DTS:X Ultra during install, it's known to cause issues.


----------



## afn5454 (Jun 21, 2022)

The latest driver does not work for external speaker system. failed to test audio, no audio output, please fix it soon.


----------



## jcags (Jun 22, 2022)

afn5454 said:


> The latest driver does not work for external speaker system. failed to test audio, no audio output, please fix it soon.


Reinstall without selecting DTS:X Ultra.


----------



## sebo1020 (Jun 22, 2022)

Ok at the beginning of respect for the creator for his work, but I as an owner of a Realtek S1200A after carefully following the installation of drivers after a reset of the computer only Sonic Studio normally works the rest completely useless what interesting Sound Blaster Connect 2 after startup greets the information that it does not see the audio device... (attempts to repair the KGA Automatic Configuration did nothing), dts seem to be enabled but it has no effect on sound quality, I would still get over it if not for the fact that the "drivers" themselves messed up my speaker settings so much that I have no sound from the subwoofer and center speaker..., I only have a silent hope that after uninstalling this "spaghetti" and installing the official drivers, the system will work normally ...salute the creator for such a fancy invention and adding so many applications from various companies on the principle of me which one will work?


----------



## rhlgamer (Jun 22, 2022)

when i play original 7.1 titles .. there is differnce from original true hd sound... its automatical sound like stereo to virtual surround sound.. plus original sound.. from multichannel speakers


----------



## YFQH (Jun 23, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here:
> ...


Hello, I installed the Realtek version of AAF on my laptop, but the "Audio device is not detected" in Sound Blaster Connect 2, how should I solve this problem?

My laptop is running win11 version 25145.1000.


----------



## jcags (Jun 23, 2022)

YFQH said:


> Hello, I installed the Realtek version of AAF on my laptop, but the "Audio device is not detected" in Sound Blaster Connect 2, how should I solve this problem?
> 
> My laptop is running win11 version 25145.1000.


Run GenKGA.exe and GenKGA3.exe.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 24, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9360.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


File Reuploaded! Check "Changes" spoiler in 1st page.


----------



## YFQH (Jun 24, 2022)

jcags said:


> Run GenKGA.exe and GenKGA3.exe.


I ran KGA.Automation.Config.exe, and I tried all three options in it, but it still said that the audio device could not be detected.

By the way, where are the two files you are talking about, GenKGA and GenKGA3?


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 24, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> 向所有希望在 PC 上获得更好的音频体验但又不想在物理升级上花费太多的声音爱好者致敬。
> 我向您介绍 AAF DCH Optimus Sound：
> 
> 在此处下载和更新：
> ...










我已经正确安装了最新版本的驱动程序，并且从那以后没有进行任何修改。如何在控制面板中实现5.1和7.1空间的音效？教程有什么变化吗？感谢您的回复！


----------



## Gil80 (Jun 25, 2022)

Hi.
What's the difference between this driver and Ferathers?


----------



## stefanf (Jun 25, 2022)

Good day guys,

I have an issues trying to set up 5.1 Logitech Z906 with my Realtek on motherboard Asus ROG Strix Z690-F connected via S/PDIF (Windows 10, 64bit).

I really tried everything, uninstalled every possible drivers, restarting, installing only basic drivers.
There is still no option for 5.1 channels. Only 2 channels.

Is there somebody who could advise me, what could be wrong? Thanks everybody!


----------



## Gil80 (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Can someone please guide me on how to set up my audio? I'm a bit lost with all the options.
I have APO installed with specific EQ for my headphones and speakers.

My motherboard sound card is: *Realtek ALC1220*
Headphones are connected to *ifi Zen DAC v2*. The DAC is connected via USB to the PC.
Speakers are directly connected to PC.

I followed the installation guide. *What's not working:*

Realtek Audio Console
DTS:X Ultra is not working with Headphones/ifi Zen DAC. It does work with speakers, however.

The main uses are *Music *and *Gaming*. For gaming, I'd like to have the *best possible 7.1 emulations*. Is it possible?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Beast_Master (Jun 26, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> File Reuploaded! Check "Changes" spoiler in 1st page.


Hi @AAF Optimus ,

Unfortunately, the problem with the Realtek Audio Console still remains and there is no soud. I've tried every combination, nothing works.

I'm convinced it has something to do with the 5.1 audio feature, because the May 28th driver works and the Realtek Audio Console with the speaker fill option is available. Something changed with the later updates, I'm guessing you probably remember what changed exactly. Whatever it is, please change it back! 

Thanks!


----------



## afn5454 (Jun 27, 2022)

jcags said:


> Reinstall without selecting DTS:X Ultra.


already tried,not working , same issue.


----------



## MichiW (Jun 28, 2022)

can i remove old drivers with the DriverExplorer direct over Windows or should i go into Safe mode?

And whats the "AAF Optimus Bus Driver"?
Also whats the different between DTS Interactive or  Realtek DDL/DTS Patched APO?

I wanted to get sound over optical out of my Mainboard


----------



## YFQH (Jun 28, 2022)

Do you have any problems with not being able to adjust the volume? I installed the latest AAF and found that there is no way to adjust the volume.


----------



## grifers (Jun 28, 2022)

Hi there. Excellent drivers @AAF Optimus , congratulations. At last I found some drivers that are easy to install and that (FINALLY), will apply the sound on my SPDIF. I just have a little thing to ask you, is there any way to have the Dolby ProLogic, it is to hear the music also in the rear speakers of my Home Cinema. Let's see, my Home-cinema model has its own "dolby prologic" to simulate stereo sources at 5.1, but with these drivers the sound simulated in the rear speakers is not the best.

And another little thing, is it possible to modify something so that the subwoofer output doesn't sound so amplified? hahaha, it's amazing how boosted it is. All this talking about playing music, for movies with its Native DTS/Dolby Digital (I play through passthrough), it is PERFECT, but for music I would like to be able to solve those 2 little things, that I would like to have Pro-Logic and be able to lower a little the power of the Subwoofer, although the latter is not paramount, the fact of being able to have Pro-Logic while listening to music on the 5 speakers makes the Subwoofer sound so loud.

Thank you very much


----------



## edwinvega86 (Jul 1, 2022)

Well after a while I try your update again. AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.6.2311.9360 it seemed to me that everything worked very well but, in the headphones the bass was lost, I remember that this had already been solved, what happened?    The version I use is AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.0.2311.9336 from which I have problems with the dolby atmos program but the headphones sound very good, but from the version AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.0.2311.9338 so the last one, the dolby atmos program works very well but now the headphones lost bass. any solution?


----------



## Jorgeapp (Jul 2, 2022)

well I update it the past week and everything is working good... but for some reason, the installation of 5.1 digital audio feature with Dolby Digital + Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming don't works for me I get instant crash when I try to open Dolby app but the same installation but with only selecting Dolby Atmos Speaker System works good. any thoughts @AAF Optimus?


AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *MEDIAFIRE*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9360.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2311
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


----------



## BillTaozi (Jul 2, 2022)

Jorgeapp said:


> well I update it the past week and everything is working good... but for some reason, the installation of 5.1 digital audio feature with Dolby Digital + Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming don't works for me I get instant crash when I try to open Dolby app but the same installation but with only selecting Dolby Atmos Speaker System works good. any thoughts @AAF Optimus?


Using the latest version of the driver, I watched the movie in DTS: X headset mode with the volume turned down to 38%, but the sound was still very low. How to solve, thank you.



AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here:
> ...


Using the latest version of the driver, I watched the movie in DTS: X headset mode with the volume turned down to 38%, but the sound was still very low. How to solve, thank you.


----------



## GaZw (Jul 3, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> File Reuploaded! Check "Changes" spoiler in 1st page.


I can confirm  when activating virtual 7.1 in sb 2 there is no sound in the bass


----------



## BillTaozi (Jul 3, 2022)

GaZw said:


> I can confirm  when activating virtual 7.1 in sb 2 there is no sound in the bass





I installed the latest version of the driver, SB 2 does not have your multi-channel sound effects? Somehow, how did you do it?


----------



## GaZw (Jul 3, 2022)

BillTaozi said:


> View attachment 253435
> I installed the latest version of the driver, SB 2 does not have your multi-channel sound effects? Somehow, how did you do it?


I don't know, in the installer I omitted to install 5.1 and only installed sb 2 connect with license 720 and nothing else. i have  ALC887 is an old realtek chip with no digital output


----------



## BillTaozi (Jul 3, 2022)

GaZw said:


> I don't know, in the installer I omitted to install 5.1 and only installed sb 2 connect with license 720 and nothing else. i have  ALC887 is an old realtek chip with no digital output


My sound card chip is ALC 298 Realtek, how to judge whether he has a digital output?


----------



## GaZw (Jul 3, 2022)

BillTaozi said:


> My sound card chip is ALC 298 Realtek, how to judge whether he has a digital output?


it is an older chip than mine, probably from a laptop, maybe for that reason it is not compatible with 5.1 or 7.1 or digital output. on my laptop, which does not support multichannel, I have installed Boom 3d is as close as I can get to having surround sound.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jul 3, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here:
> ...


My sound card chip is ALC 298 Realtek, only dual channel stereo; If you have your latest driver installed, can you soft-unpack stereo obfuscating (5.1 or 7.1) sound?



GaZw said:


> it is an older chip than mine, probably from a laptop, maybe for that reason it is not compatible with 5.1 or 7.1 or digital output. on my laptop, which does not support multichannel, I have installed Boom 3d is as close as I can get to having surround sound.


Sound card chip ALC 298 Realtek, only double channel stereo; This is the onboard sound card on my Dell XPS 15 9560 laptop; My system is the latest version of Win 10 Professional edition. Do you have the latest version of Boom 3D that you can use to share? The cracked one. We have the money to buy the real one. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 3, 2022)

Hello Alan, how are you? 
Look, since 2 versions ago my Dolby Atmos audio is sounding bass saturated. I solved it 3 versions ago by installing Dolby Atmos for System Speaker. I have a stereo system. Now Dolby Atmos for System Speaker sounds bass saturated, and Dolby Atmos sounds bass saturated too, and I have to change the audio output to Headphones, but it is not a good solution because it lowers the volume. What's wrong? Sometimes your updates break my audio. 

My hardware id:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438444&REV_1003


----------



## Neoony (Jul 4, 2022)

How do you enable DD 5.1 with the tweak tool again?

I had it in a github issue, but github is gone -.-

Its always a hit and miss when updating / reinstalling on whether 5.1 will be available to select in Windows sound options or not. 

EDIT:
Ok, I dont get it xD

I had maybe 1 year older version before updating to latest one now.

Using SPDIF

*Latest HDAUDIO Driver Version: 6.0.9360.1
Latest USB Driver Version: 6.3.9600.2311*

Uninstalled old version and cleaned with DriverStoreExplorer
Installed Patched DD5.1/DTS
No software
DD5.1 and DTS not showing in windows sound
-
Uninstalled and cleaned with DriverStoreExplorer
Installed Only DD5.1
No software
DD5.1 and DTS not showing in windows sound
-
Uninstalled and cleaned with DriverStoreExplorer
Installed Patched DD5.1/DTS
No software
Both DD5.1 and DTS suddenly shows up in windows sound (I never managed to get both show up)

Thats exactly what I mean with hit or miss 

But when selected, "Format not supported by device"

I guess few more times? 

EDIT2:
Yeah, reinstalled few more times.
Last install I did something different which I maybe should have done before.
After AAF uninstall and reboot, I also uninstalled microsoft default drivers in Driver Manager instead of anything with driverstore.
And installed AAF and changed to DD5.1 before reboot and DD5.1 worked. Rebooted and it still worked.

Solved for me then


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 11, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9360.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.3.9600.2329
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.
Don't forget to go to the "Changes" button to check the changes of the latest version. *

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## BillTaozi (Jul 11, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9360.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.3.9600.2329
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


感谢感谢


----------



## Beast_Master (Jul 11, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.0.9360.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.3.9600.2329
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


Hi @AAF Optimus ,

unfortunately the problem with the Realtek Audio Console persists even with the USB driver update and there is no sound. Had to revert back to the May 28th drivers.

Thank you for all your effort!


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 12, 2022)

Hello Alan @AAF Optimus , how are you?
I have a problem of saturated sound since several versions ago and sorry, even my device sounds bad.
I think the one causing the problem is the Realtek control panel, which activates the equalizer and has other effects, even if it is untouched I think it interferes. In your previous versions it was not possible to access the Realtek equalizer if I had only dolby atmos installed and Dolby sounded perfect. Now Dolby Atmos sounds saturated, not exaggerated but it is noticeable if I turn up the volume. What do you think this is due to? Now it sounds better without any audio mod. What happened here?
I hope you understand the problem Alan. I wish you the best from Argentina. My respects and good luck

HW ID:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438444&REV_1003

Realtek 887 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC

Windows 11 Pro


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 12, 2022)

Nekrodamus said:


> Hello Alan @AAF Optimus , how are you?
> I have a problem of saturated sound since several versions ago and sorry, even my device sounds bad.
> I think the one causing the problem is the Realtek control panel, which activates the equalizer and has other effects, even if it is untouched I think it interferes. In your previous versions it was not possible to access the Realtek equalizer if I had only dolby atmos installed and Dolby sounded perfect. Now Dolby Atmos sounds saturated, not exaggerated but it is noticeable if I turn up the volume. What do you think this is due to? Now it sounds better without any audio mod. What happened here?
> I hope you understand the problem Alan. I wish you the best from Argentina. My respects and good luck
> ...


Go to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*", delete the file "*rtkhdaud.dat*" and restart your computer.


----------



## Fragbert (Jul 13, 2022)

New Realtek UAD (SuperMicro) 9374.1 out






						Realtek HD Audio (UAD) Drivers Version R2.8x (9374.1) WHQL
					

Windows 10/11




					www.station-drivers.com


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 13, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9374.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.3.9600.2329
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.
Don't forget to go to the "Changes" button to check the changes of the latest version. *

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 13, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Go to "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*", delete the file "*rtkhdaud.dat*" and restart your computer.


Hi Alan, good afternoon, that worked! 
Thanks a lot mate. All the best for your life and your family.

I hope this is helpful to someone else!

I haven't tried the latest release yet. 
Cheers!


----------



## Mark Draconian (Jul 13, 2022)

Latest driver (*6.0.9374.1) *seems to work fine, i just installed the basic driver and nothing else (No apps such as Dolby, Creative, DTS, nothing like that)
The issue is that with Realtek Audio Console i've noticed that all that options with Equalization and Loudness eq are gone.
I really don't care about those features since i never use any of them, but i'm just reporting what happened here (ALC 887, W11 pro, B350 mobo)


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 13, 2022)

@AAF Optimus

Hi! Sorry, the last question I have for now is:

*Is there a way to reset the Dolby Atmos configuration somehow like deleting "rtkhdaud.dat"?*

The problem is that in the Realtek control panel I changed the output to "Headphones", and I already set it back to "Speakers", but in Dolby Atmos it still shows as Headphones. 

Can you help me with this? Sorry for the inconvenience!

Screenshot:


----------



## MarcelloMeyer (Jul 14, 2022)

‎Good Night Allan, I'm Brazilian and I would like you to help me, my notebook sound does not work, only with speaker, what Can I do, and tbm would like you to help me that my sound if I mix the sound blaster with dts sound unbound the audio I'm bursting.‎


----------



## BillTaozi (Jul 14, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here:
> ...


----------



## Stan215 (Jul 14, 2022)

Nekrodamus said:


> @AAF Optimus
> 
> Hi! Sorry, the last question I have for now is:
> 
> ...


I'm dying to try to install this I did before and as you reported I lost speaker fill something that I just left love I already have dolby Atmos and dts from the store on unmodified drivers I would love to have realtek and THX app together like on my Dell 8100 the deep bass from THX is tremendous haven't heard anything like it so far except HD Audio Microsoft driver only thing u can't use Microsoft driver with realtek for that deep bass I did edit realtek registry cut off frequency response to 20000 gave me more bass but not deep bass like THX hmm


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 14, 2022)

I vaguely remember that I recently found some dolby atmos .xml? files. Would they be the profiles? Where do I find them? I have lost them, can someone help me?

I think it is necessary to write all this in a quick fix guide.

***Solved, it works like silk. I just hot swapped the option again with the 2 programs open (Realtek Console and Dolby Atmos) and it worked. Apologies!


----------



## MarcelloMeyer (Jul 15, 2022)

BillTaozi said:


> View attachment 254689View attachment 254690View attachment 254691


good night, can you pass me the sound blaster x-fi 5.1 pro???


----------



## karateca (Jul 15, 2022)

Hi, i need help , i buy a lenovo legion and cant active atmos even change the sound to 32bits just 16bit i dont know if this its normal, thx.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9374.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.3.9600.2329
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...



@AAF Optimus, it seems, as does the v9374.1 via S/PDIF - TosLink out to an AVR347 (harman/kardon) minor transmitting Lags/Breaks, @ a Length from ~ 800 ms. Is this Behaviour usually, or can/should this anyhow be fixed?


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 18, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> @AAF Optimus, it seems, as does the v9374.1 via S/PDIF - TosLink out to an AVR347 (harman/kardon) minor transmitting Lags/Breaks, @ a Length from ~ 800 ms. Is this Behaviour usually, or can/should this anyhow be fixed?


Sorry, but in that case it is not necessary to install and configure the ASIO driver?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Nekrodamus said:


> Sorry, but in that case it is not necessary to install and configure the ASIO driver?


I don't understand?


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 19, 2022)

What is the process for dolby digital live and dts-interactive or similar for gaming with a 5.1 soundbar with hdmi and optical inputs:
windows 11
Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite WiFi with the ALC1200.
i rebooted into safe mode
i then did:
removed realtek from the settings>apps area (which used the realtek uninstaller i think and it asked me to reboot) i said NO.
i then started up DDU and removed Audio from realtek and soundblaster and chose not to reboot.
i then started up DriverStoreExplorer.v0.11.79 and there really wasnt nothing in there to remove. only my gpu audio but i left that alone.
ok i finally chose to restart (this is all while computer is connected to internet.
by the login screen i heard sound coming from my onboard optical out to my 5.1 soundbar. (the windows driver installs fast).
anyhow this is where i am. windows is up to date as of right now july 18th 11:53pm gmt-6 2022

im now at my normal desktop with the default windows realtek or microsoft drivers.
i use drivestoreexplorer to remove all audio files and use Force Delete
i then use AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack "*Latest HDAUDIO Driver Version: 6.0.9374.1" as of this writing.*
i then reboot after installing everything
the gigabyte realtek audio console wont let me enable the ON/OFF switch for DTS Connect , NEO PC or Interacive. those are what is shown but the button is off and greyed out.
in the windows sound settings no extra codecs.
do i need to disable driver signature verification or secure boot in bios?


----------



## AHITMAN (Jul 20, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9374.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.3.9600.2329
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> ...


ive installed this new driver but dolby wasnt install. sound blaster connect gives this error that "your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection." I left the installation as default for an asrog hero 3 wifi mobo.


----------



## Elitegamespy (Jul 21, 2022)

Looking through my dell, the ALC seems to be 225 is this supported I genuinely cannot stand wavesmaxxaudio as it ruins the speakers is there any drivers for this. My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 7779 2-in-1.


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 21, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> I don't understand?


Hi, sorry, maybe I misunderstood, but, in case you have latency problems, i.e. you need less latency, you can try ASIO drivers.
ASIO4ALL is a hardware independent low latency ASIO driver for WDM audio devices.
Maybe you can give it a try. Alan includes ASIO drivers in this package, but according to what I read you have to configure it in the audio program you are using.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 21, 2022)

Nekrodamus said:


> Hi, sorry, maybe I misunderstood, but, in case you have latency problems, i.e. you need less latency, you can try ASIO drivers.
> ASIO4ALL is a hardware independent low latency ASIO driver for WDM audio devices.
> Maybe you can give it a try. Alan includes ASIO drivers in this package, but according to what I read you have to configure it in the audio program you are using.



I'm using the AIMP-Player from Артём Измайлов (Art'om Izmaylov). Is this Win32-Playa ASIO-usable?


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 21, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> I'm using the AIMP-Player from Артём Измайлов (Art'om Izmaylov). Is this Win32-Playa ASIO-usable?


According to what little I read just now, you can configure ASIO in AIMP, don't ask me how, I don't use AIMP, but I've seen that this topic has already been discussed in their forums.



			Тестирование методов вывода звука. Перезагрузка. | AIMP’s Blog
		


I hope you find the solution soon.


----------



## karateca (Jul 21, 2022)

karateca said:


> Hi, i need help , i buy a lenovo legion and cant active atmos even change the sound to 32bits just 16bit i dont know if this its normal, thx.
> 
> View attachment 254785View attachment 254786


any help with this?


----------



## Neoony (Jul 21, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> I'm using the AIMP-Player from Артём Измайлов (Art'om Izmaylov). Is this Win32-Playa ASIO-usable?








EDIT: well, actually
Realtek ASIO crashes for me as soon as I play something
FL Studio ASIO just works from spdif
ASIO4ALL v2 needed some settings tweak to use spdif





( https://www.asio4all.org )

I dont really use ASIO for aimp 
But thats what is recommended when you are looking for low latency


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 21, 2022)

tdbone1 said:


> What is the process for dolby digital live and dts-interactive or similar for gaming with a 5.1 soundbar with hdmi and optical inputs:
> windows 11
> Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite WiFi with the ALC1200.
> i rebooted into safe mode
> ...


Hello, sorry, have you tried to install only what you need? I see you have Dolby Atmos, maybe it interferes with the other sound solutions? Did you try to delete rtkhdaud.dat and restart the pc?


----------



## jcags (Jul 22, 2022)

Neoony said:


> EDIT: well, actually
> Realtek ASIO crashes for me as soon as I play something
> FL Studio ASIO just works from spdif
> ASIO4ALL v2 needed some settings tweak to use spdif
> ...


I've never been able to use ASIO either, but if you're looking for low latency try WASAPI exclusive or install ASIO4ALL.


----------



## Yoker (Jul 22, 2022)

Hey, I want an overall better audio quality. I mostly play games or listen to music, but do none of audio engineering and stuff

I got realtek ALC887 as my default audio of my motherboard (no dedicated sound card), and have Sennheiser HD 407 headsets. Any suggestions on what to enable and what not?


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 23, 2022)

Yoker said:


> Hey, I want an overall better audio quality. I mostly play games or listen to music, but do none of audio engineering and stuff
> 
> I got realtek ALC887 as my default audio of my motherboard (no dedicated sound card), and have Sennheiser HD 407 headsets. Any suggestions on what to enable and what not?


Try any sound solution, it will be fine I guess, personally I always used Dolby Atmos and no other, I am very happy with it. It has a dynamic mode that analyses what you're playing and optimises the sound output, Movie, Music, Voice and Video Game modes, plus a manual mode with 10-band EQ with activatable effects Surround Virtualiser, Dialogue Enhancer and Volume Adjuster.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 23, 2022)

Neoony said:


>





Neoony said:


> EDIT: well, actually
> Realtek ASIO crashes for me as soon as I play something
> FL Studio ASIO just works from spdif
> ASIO4ALL v2 needed some settings tweak to use spdif
> ...



How is ASIO4ALL to launch?


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 23, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> How is ASIO4ALL to launch?


Hi!, good Saturday.
I didn't have much trouble finding it. Maybe if we search a bit before asking it would be better for EVERYONE.





						Instruction Manual - ASIO4ALL Official Home
					

Last reviewed: 2021/03/12 Table Of Contents Introduction Getting started Setting up your audio software Basic configuration WDM Device List ASIO Buffer Size Load default settings Switch to advanced mode Advanced configuration Device aggregation Latency Compensation Hardware Buffer on/off Kernel...




					www.asio4all.org
				




I didn't mean to sound aggressive, I kept thinking afterwards. All good Tom, but I hope you understand what I was getting at. Cheers!


----------



## mafuba (Jul 23, 2022)

Is there any guidance on how to get a speaker fill option to show up?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 24, 2022)

The Connection via Virtual ASIO-Cable works now w/o any Breaks


----------



## Dekamir (Jul 27, 2022)

Dekamir said:


> *Edit:* I think there was a misconception. I wasn't talking about actual high bitrate audio or something,
> I was talking about the extra "Microphone Effects" feature that includes "High Quality Record".
> 
> *This was what I'm talking about:*
> ...


Everything about fixing this issue is now lost because the previous repositories of AAF is removed, including the issue pages.
Please make it available or at least publish the information I posted on the issue #65.


----------



## DreamTrance (Jul 28, 2022)

Please help, I have this error, I can't install it. I had it installed before I uninstalled it, now I can't install it anymore. Cannot Import dll:<utf8>C:\Users\TRANCE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\is-MG2MN.tmp\AAF.VStyles.dll.


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 28, 2022)

DreamTrance said:


> Please help, I have this error, I can't install it. I had it installed before I uninstalled it, now I can't install it anymore. Cannot Import dll:<utf8>C:\Users\TRANCE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\is-MG2MN.tmp\AAF.VStyles.dll.


Hello, what if you deactivate your antivirus for a moment? Maybe it is causing the problem.
You can also try deleting the %temp% folder and try again.


----------



## DreamTrance (Jul 28, 2022)

Unfortunate it did not make a difference


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 28, 2022)

DreamTrance said:


> Unfortunate it did not make a difference


What if you register it via CMD?
regsvr32 AAF.VStyles.dll

Make sure you run the console from the address where the .dll is located


----------



## DreamTrance (Jul 28, 2022)

i get runtime error 217 its exactly what i get when installing the audio driver it also says runtime error 217
After the runtime error this pops up


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 28, 2022)

DreamTrance said:


> i get runtime error 217 its exactly what i get when installing the audio driver it also says runtime error 217
> After the runtime error this pops up
> View attachment 256202


Sounds like there is an error in the windows registry, corrupt installation of system files.

Try installing the AIO Repack for latest Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes:








						Release v0.61.0 · abbodi1406/vcredist
					

New: Visual C++ 2022 Redistributable - 14.32.31332.0     File: VisualCppRedist_AIO_x86_x64.exe   SHA-1: 66b3fa4cf9d96146cada8292a30c44dec5894928 SHA-256: 46efa4fe4cb445ecb0b50680c1de03f42a45666c80c...




					github.com
				




Download the zip and extract it, install as usual, don't worry, it's reliable source.
Restart your PC and try again.

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## DreamTrance (Jul 28, 2022)

I have just done a windows in place upgrade also, did sfc scan and dism and i installed AIO Repack for latest Microsoft Visual C im still having the same issue


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 28, 2022)

DreamTrance said:


> I have just done a windows in place upgrade also, did sfc scan and dism and i installed AIO Repack for latest Microsoft Visual C im still having the same issue


Hm that's strange. Are you sure you have everything updated? That could take a while depending on how much there is to update.

I can't think of anything else for now, other than trying to repair Windows, use your latest build and install all the C++ redistributables. A harder solution would be to reinstall Windows. It takes a bit of time and a bit of effort, but it's worth it. It's up to you.

Could you also show screenshots of the CMD commands you used? A detailed system log would also be nice, like the one AIDA64 comes with, you can generate a .txt or .html with all the information.


----------



## DreamTrance (Jul 28, 2022)

Is there anyway for me to install or get access to the realtec audio manager or console that enables you to put the front speakers to the settings "Extreme" you know the thing that boosts the audio? Thats the only thing i need, i get it with this driver install when it worked but if i install regular realtec i dont have that. Is there a way for me to use the same function with regular realtec drivers?


----------



## Nekrodamus (Jul 29, 2022)

DreamTrance said:


> Is there anyway for me to install or get access to the realtec audio manager or console that enables you to put the front speakers to the settings "Extreme" you know the thing that boosts the audio? Thats the only thing i need, i get it with this driver install when it worked but if i install regular realtec i dont have that. Is there a way for me to use the same function with regular realtec drivers?


*The solution:*
Readme


----------



## BetoWender (Jul 30, 2022)

New Drivers : 6.0.9376.1 WHQL


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 31, 2022)

*REPOSTED!!!*

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9376.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2329
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## furquim (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm having issues with the latest version:
Firstly, both Dolby Atmos for Gaming and DTS:X Ultra wouldn't install, I had to uninstall and reinstall it three times for it to work.
Now I'm unable to use the Realtek Audio Console, it tries to load only to show an error message saying "Can not connect to RPC Service."
Is there anything I can do to fix it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stan215 (Aug 1, 2022)

mafuba said:


> Is there any guidance on how to get a speaker fill option to show up?


this is why i stop using modded drivers i need speakerfill


----------



## grand (Aug 2, 2022)

How one changes Speaker Out to Headphone without Realtek HD Audio Manager?

Installed latest AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack.exe version but find it useless without an option to change to Headphone.

Seems like something is broken in my WIN10 -> Realtek Audio Console is not starting.
Managed to solve the situation by launching Driver64\RealtekSwcHDAHsa\HSA\RAVCpl64.exe from an older installation package.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 2, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> *REPOSTED!!!*
> 
> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9376.1*
> ...



Hi, @AAF Optimus, how are the integrated Encoders (DDL/DTS) to use? "Self-Answer" to me: it must be selected by the Tweak-Tool, right?


----------



## BetoWender (Aug 5, 2022)

New Drivers : 6.0.9381.1 WHQL !


----------



## Boo323 (Aug 7, 2022)

I have problems to install this on my PC, I install this pack in my Windows session without problems but if I enter in the other sessions the add-ons do not appear.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 8, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9381.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2329

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 8, 2022)

@AAF Optimus, what about of the Functionality of the built-in Encoders?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 8, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9384.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2329

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 9, 2022)

@AAF Optimus, why don't you answer me?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 11, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> @AAF Optimus, what about of the Functionality of the built-in Encoders?


What exactly?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 11, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> What exactly?



How can I use It, which Apps do I need?


----------



## Clibanarius (Aug 11, 2022)

You don't. The encoder endpoints don't do anything but encode. They're just a link to the working .dll in question that handles encoding the active audio streams. Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive each are pretty easy to make run without any actual audio processor programs.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 12, 2022)

Clibanarius said:


> You don't. The encoder endpoints don't do anything but encode. They're just a link to the working .dll in question that handles encoding the active audio streams. Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive each are pretty easy to make run without any actual audio processor programs.



But which Apps are working with this DLL?


----------



## Clibanarius (Aug 12, 2022)

The operating system is. Not any apps. When you tell Windows that your current endpoint's that all those {d04e05a6-594b-4fb6-a80d-01af5eed7d1d},XX keys are specific values that align with DTS processing or Dolby processing of whatever class? That's the only tether needed. There's nothing more needed as an input beyond that properly-configured key telling the system that that DLL is doing the work. No 'app' or program or process is doing it necessarily beyond Windows's audiodg.exe.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 12, 2022)

Wow, that's nice


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 15, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9384.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2329
> 
> ...


Hi Alan.. Thank you very much for your driver update. I'm just confused about your last driver installation process, why is there no more panel options for HDA or UAD?
By the way I've tried 3 times the various feature options available on installation. The goal is to install a Realtek HDA panel, but as a result I'm always presented with a UAD panel installed, which in fact can't open or operate (always force close) on my device's OS. (Windows 10 21H2 latest version).
I hope there is enlightenment from you. Once again, thank you so much.


----------



## GameBreaker711 (Aug 15, 2022)

Hey, I installed this driver on my MSI GL62M 7RDX (which uses Realtek audio drivers) and when I play any sound, I hear static at the end of it. Also, when I use the voice changer in Sound Blaster Connect 2, after I finish saying something there is massive feedback (like a big ringing sound from a mic). Final issue, if I plug the laptop up to both an HDMI TV and my headphones, the sound refuses to go through the headphones and only goes through the computer or the HDMI TV. Do these drivers not work for me or am I doing something wrong?

Edit: So after a bit of deduction the headphones work when I startup the computer but when I open Sound Blaster Connect 2 it refuses to work


----------



## AlmightyJojo (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi
Recent KB5016616 broke my audio mods I've been using long time.  Finally fixed but figured I should learn how to get current drivers working before Win10 "feature" update forces me onto new driver.

I've been using RT HDA legacy driver 8899_FF00 +  APO driver / fx-configuration.  Patch for DDL 5.1.  Also use Dolby home theater 4.  I've played with other FX but always run into conflicts and issues.  So I've just stuck with this config.  The DDL 5.1 + HT4 makes my Yamaha receiver sound like it should.

Any new HDA driver version I've tried newer than 8899 the APO driver / fx-configurator DDL 5.1 patch (RLTKAPO64.dll) will not work.

I just tried Optimus HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION 6.0.9384.1.  Installed everything but sonic III.

DDL 5.1 works.  But my trusty home theater 4 apparently doesn't want to work with DCH drivers?  Gives driver error and won't open.

What is the modern equivalent home theater 4 Dolby app that would function with the Optimus HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION 6.0.9384.1
(The Atmos in Optimus package doesn't want to run and then upon reinstall its now not present?  Trying again...)

Edit:
Asus Maximus X Hero WIFI
CODEC S1220
SPDIF

Edit 2:
Uninstalling UWP atmos for gaming the Optimus installer would never reinstall it.  I obtained it elsewhere. DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosforGaming_3.30201.210.0_x64
Get black screen - not compatible with device.  On last install I only installed patched driver + atmos thinking maybe other apps conflicting.
I guess its back to HDA 8899 drver + HT4 for now.


----------



## Briareos-H (Aug 16, 2022)

I uninstalled my old AAF drivers and wiped everything with DriverStoreExplorer as instructed. I installed the newest drivers and everything seemed to go OK but I have no volume control on my laptop. Even with the volume turned all the way down to zero and muted in Windows the actual volume is still very high.


----------



## SchmoveCriminal (Aug 18, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> What exactly?


Hey i installed this mod previously on Win 10 and enjoyed it, i found out there was a Win 11 version availble i downloaded and installed it but all of the audio apps are not picking up my usb headset as a sound source. am i doing something wrong or is audio over usb just not supported? appreciate any help.


----------



## renye (Aug 19, 2022)

Hi, does anyone have the version 6.0.9219.1 it's the last one that worked for me, thanks in advance


----------



## BetoWender (Aug 20, 2022)

Guys, New Drivers : 6.0.9386.1 WHQL


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 20, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9386.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2329
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 20, 2022)

Thanks Alan for the new update.  Is in this new release option for realtek HDA panel menu already available?  Maybe tomorrow morning I'll give it a try.

[Update]
It turns out that in the latest driver update release, I still can't find the realtek HDA panel option. Only automatically redirected to the UAD panel. But the UAD panel in this latest release can already be run. Even without the equalizer menu. Only the volume menu is available. 




Will revert to the version where HDA panels are available. While waiting for updates/fixes.


----------



## GaZw (Aug 21, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9386.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2329
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> ...


Hi alan ty for the new drivers, i tried to install Sound blaster x-fi mb5 but it did not install

EDIT:
Hi alan mi again the REPACK SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 kaspersky detects something and deletes the file, I think that's why it doesn't install with the full installer AAF

EDIT2 : Sound Blaster Connect2 is broken in my ALC887, no work


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 21, 2022)

*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
INCLUDED MORE PRESETS + OPTION TO SELECT PRESET FOR STEREO SOUND MODE
INCLUDED AAF OPTIMUS PRESET*


----------



## Tingang-21 (Aug 22, 2022)

Tingang-21 said:


> Thanks Alan for the new update.  Is in this new release option for realtek HDA panel menu already available?  Maybe tomorrow morning I'll give it a try.
> 
> [Update]
> It turns out that in the latest driver update release, I still can't find the realtek HDA panel option. Only automatically redirected to the UAD panel. But the UAD panel in this latest release can already be run. Even without the equalizer menu. Only the volume menu is available.
> ...


Hello Alan, is there any solution for my problem mentioned above?
Honestly, I need drivers with HDA panels.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 22, 2022)

*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
INCLUDED MORE PRESETS FOR STEREO MODE BY CLEVO OEM



*

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9389.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2329
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## TheRockZBK (Aug 23, 2022)

not working  



my drivers


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 23, 2022)

@TheRockZBK Use the original Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 installer to see if it works. Link available on the 1st page of this topic (ORIGINAL INSTALLER)


----------



## TheRockZBK (Aug 23, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> @TheRockZBK Użyj oryginalnego instalatora Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5, aby sprawdzić, czy działa. Link dostępny na 1 stronie tego tematu (ORYGINALNY INSTALATOR)


Working  THX !!


----------



## jackdanielz (Aug 23, 2022)

Hey man love the work with this modded audio driver! just one question  under default formats, i oNly get dolby digital live, howcome i dont get DTS?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 24, 2022)

*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
FIXED ISSUE SOME FILES WERE REMOVED BY CERTAIN ANTIVIRUS SOLUTIONS*



jackdanielz said:


> Hey man love the work with this modded audio driver! just one question under default formats, i oNly get dolby digital live, howcome i dont get DTS?


Are you using ASUS motherboard?


----------



## jackdanielz (Aug 24, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> *SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
> FIXED ISSUE SOME FILES WERE REMOVED BY CERTAIN ANTIVIRUS SOLUTIONS*
> 
> 
> Are you using ASUS motherboard?


Yes sir, its an Asus Tuf B660m-e D4  motherboard.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 24, 2022)

jackdanielz said:


> Yes sir, its an Asus Tuf B660m-e D4  motherboard.


Open "*AAF DCH Optimus Audio - Tweak Tool*" on your Desktop and click on "*Customized Platform*". Fill the *VID, PCI VID, Verb VID, DID and SID* values with 0 (zero) values. Click "*Save*" to save the changes, close the program and restart your computer.



TheRockZBK said:


> Working  THX !!


*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
FIXED ISSUE SOME FILES WERE REMOVED BY CERTAIN ANTIVIRUS SOLUTIONS*

Use this installer and you will have access to more presets for Headphones and Stereo Speakers.


----------



## jackdanielz (Aug 24, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Open "*AAF DCH Optimus Audio - Tweak Tool*" on your Desktop and click on "*Customized Platform*". Fill the *VID, PCI VID, Verb VID, DID and SID* values with 0 (zero) values. Click "*Save*" to save the changes, close the program and restart your computer.
> 
> 
> *SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
> ...


Woop thanks so much  that got it working!  

what do you suggest is the best setup to use on your installer for newer ASus boards in general?  mostly for 5.1 audio over optical


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 24, 2022)

GaZw said:


> EDIT:
> Hi alan mi again the REPACK SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 kaspersky detects something and deletes the file, I think that's why it doesn't install with the full installer AAF


*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
FIXED ISSUE SOME FILES WERE REMOVED BY CERTAIN ANTIVIRUS SOLUTIONS*


----------



## jackdanielz (Aug 24, 2022)

jackdanielz said:


> Woop thanks so much  that got it working!
> 
> what do you suggest is the best setup to use on your installer for newer ASus boards in general?  mostly for 5.1 audio over optical


I ask because i notice i only get proper 5.1 sound when i use sound blaster 360, with "Blaster Acoustic Engine" enabled, as show in the image   As for Nahimic it only gives me Left and Right speaker effects.  Realtek Audio Console shows the options for "DTS SOUND EFFECTS"  Music And Movie, but clicking those don't seem to do anything soundwise.  And the DTS Studio Sound app shows as is in the image, but i cannot click any of the options, beside the settings gear which only shows Default settings and About.  Am I using the wrong items to install ? thanks again ^^


----------



## GaZw (Aug 24, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> *SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
> FIXED ISSUE SOME FILES WERE REMOVED BY CERTAIN ANTIVIRUS SOLUTIONS*


Hello Alan, x-fi mb5 works without problems. But still having problems with sound blaster 2 connect in my ALC887, I think this has been happening since the last app update


EDIT: I can confirm that by installing the previous version "SB2 connect  3.2.15.00" of the package AAF 10.6.2329.9384 work again, any chance you can fix this ? thanks


----------



## Sistematic.System (Aug 25, 2022)

After install SB Connect 2 was working fine, I chose the 360 variant and it
was fine, but after PC restart SB Connect 2 then fails with it saying it can't
detect my device.  How to solve this ?,  I also did try using the provided
KGA Config file but that doesn't do the trick.



GaZw said:


> Hello Alan, x-fi mb5 works without problems. But still having problems with sound blaster 2 connect in my ALC887, I think this has been happening since the last app update
> 
> 
> EDIT: I can confirm that by installing the previous version "SB2 connect  3.2.15.00" of the package AAF 10.6.2329.9384 work again, any chance you can fix this ? thanks




I have also been experiencing this issue, and to me it's tragic because
this issue is recurring over many AAF Mod Driver Versions


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi, @AAF Optimus, I've got beside my Realtek ALC1220-Chip an USB-Audio-Device from Logitech too, with actually a Generic-USB-Audio-Driver installed. How do I get your USB-Audio-Driver besides the DCH-Driver installed?


----------



## BetoWender (Aug 27, 2022)

Ei Alan, New Drivers : 6.0.9397.1 WHQL


----------



## canucker (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi.I have the same issue as posted above with no option for dts just the dolby digital live
Alan you replied about opening the tweak tool
i cannot find this tool in any folder.
is this tool to be checked off during the install process so it is available
very impressed so far with this dirver and software
thanks


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 27, 2022)

canucker said:


> Hi.I have the same issue as posted above with no option for dts just the dolby digital live
> Alan you replied about opening the tweak tool
> i cannot find this tool in any folder.
> is this tool to be checked off during the install process so it is available
> ...



Even not in your Startmenu?


----------



## canucker (Aug 27, 2022)

no sir
all i have in the start menu from this software is
dolby dts x ultra
dolby atmos for gaming


----------



## nayeri (Aug 28, 2022)

Hi. I salute you for your work.
After installing AAF version 10.6.2329.9389 and rebooting the PC in SB Connect 2, the setting of the equalizer changes to "Flat" without applying the preset I customized. If you select my preset in that state, only the name is changed and it is still displayed as a flat graph. If you select another preset and then select my preset again, it will change to your preset normally. There were no problems with the previous version (9384). There seems to be a problem with the SB Connect2 version being changed to 3.4.6.3.


----------



## X3NN (Aug 30, 2022)

Is it possible to get a new build with APO3 Sonic Studio? The old versions don't work with win11 for me and I prefer to be able to set different settings app specific (for example sound compressor only for a game) instead of setting it globally with APO4.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2022)

AAF Optimus is replacing vcruntime140.dll in \system32 with its own version
while this version is signed it will prevent games that use EAC from loading
@AAF Optimus  if this is not required please do provide an option to not patch or replace that file


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 3, 2022)

@AAF Optimus - Thanks for the great work. I have an ASUS Maximus X Formula and I am unable to get DTS Connect working through 5.1 analog output. The option does not come under Realtek Audio Console as well as the default output format. Anyway I can enable it?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 3, 2022)

*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
ONLY ENGLISH LANGUAGE
LANGUAGE SELECTION DISABLED*


----------



## Jorgeapp (Sep 5, 2022)

bro can u add in the new version post, the equalizer version too if it got an update, for example "new dolby eq v3.30201.210" thanks in advance...


----------



## GaZw (Sep 5, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> *SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
> ONLY ENGLISH LANGUAGE
> LANGUAGE SELECTION DISABLED*


Hello Alan, I have the same problem


----------



## loskoss (Sep 6, 2022)

Hello i just switched to linux and miss the functionality and sound quality of these drivers any way to get the same quality in linux and help would be appreciated thanks a lot


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 7, 2022)

Hello everyone, 

After using AAF DCH drivers for more than 2 years, I am planning to move to external sound card. After countless days and hours of fiddling with multiple drivers by Alan, I was not able to make DTS Connect (Neo PC) work with analog audio of my Maximus X Formula (Realtek S1220A). While Creative software does offer surround sound, the implementation is not as good compared to DTS connect. I would also like to mention that DTS Connect works flawlessly with my ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger motherboard (ALC1150) through analog jacks with the driver 6.0.1.9219 (no longer available in the repository but I have the file downloaded). This same driver misses out on DTS Connect on Maximus X Formula even if I install that with the same options selected (stock UAD with DTS Interactive Decoder selected). If I install the modded DDL/DTS driver, DTS Connect is shown on the Realtek Audio Console but turning it on and off does not make a difference. 
There was one driver with which DTS Connect worked flawlessly on the Maximus X Formula and that is a very old driver from a file named "RealtekDriver_2019_03_01" having 6.0.1.8642 driver that I found somewhere on the Internet. However, possibly due to some other issue, there was very high CPU and memory usage for audio_dg which seems to be a common problem with that driver. 

Failing to find a solution to my problem, I am considering moving to external sound card that offers this feature (possibly the Sound Blaster AE5-Plus). 
If anyone of you know the solution to the problem I am having, I would greatly appreciate you helping me. 
Last but not the least, I would like to thank @AAF Optimus for his hard work and dedication to this project. Without his mods, I would have no idea about how good onboard audio or even PC audio can be. The mods have set a benchmark to the quality of PC audio I would expect and I wish you the very best for your future.


----------



## furquim (Sep 9, 2022)

I've been using these drivers for almost 3 years now and had no issues apart from the usual installation errors and whatnot, but recently I upgraded my computer and my new motherboard came with sound drivers that already have a good sound quality and that got me wondering, is there any way to use Sound Blaster/Dolby Atmos/Nahimic without removing those drivers?

I already tried to install the modded driver over the stock ones but unsurprisingly it didn't work, and if I remove them completely it sounds horrible. I also tried to use alanfox's guide but I'm unable to make Nahimic and Dolby Atmos work, I was only able to install Sound Blaster to use in games.

So back to my question, is it possible to have those programs without completely removing my original drivers or not?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 9, 2022)

BetoWender said:


> Ei Alan, New Drivers : 6.0.9397.1 WHQL



from where exactly (I mean the "source" or site of the 6.0.9397.1 drivers, BetoWender)?

at least pal1000 has a 6.0.9397.1 driver of his own from his github page w/ a separate download for Realtek Audio Console app v1.39.278.0 [but recently there was a 1.39.279.0 version available that I got from the store rg adguard net site]

and Acer has an official 6.0.9397.1 driver from their web site (for an Acer TravelMate P614-52 laptop)

compliment the 9397 drivers with the Realtek Softwarecomponent SWC 11.0.6000.1062 driver pack from MS



itsakjt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After using AAF DCH drivers for more than 2 years, I am planning to move to external sound card. After countless days and hours of fiddling with multiple drivers by Alan, I was not able to make DTS Connect (Neo PC) work with analog audio of my Maximus X Formula (Realtek S1220A). While Creative software does offer surround sound, the implementation is not as good compared to DTS connect. I would also like to mention that DTS Connect works flawlessly with my ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger motherboard (ALC1150) through analog jacks with the driver 6.0.1.9219 (no longer available in the repository but I have the file downloaded). This same driver misses out on DTS Connect on Maximus X Formula even if I install that with the same options selected (stock UAD with DTS Interactive Decoder selected). If I install the modded DDL/DTS driver, DTS Connect is shown on the Realtek Audio Console but turning it on and off does not make a difference.
> There was one driver with which DTS Connect worked flawlessly on the Maximus X Formula and that is a very old driver from a file named "RealtekDriver_2019_03_01" having 6.0.1.8642 driver that I found somewhere on the Internet. However, possibly due to some other issue, there was very high CPU and memory usage for audio_dg which seems to be a common problem with that driver.
> ...



nah, you're much better off getting a 3rd party external sound card that offers DTS connect for both encoding & decoding, itsakjt
DTS connect is actually for SPDIF (digital audio) only for most motherboards, not for analog audio




loskoss said:


> Hello i just switched to linux and miss the functionality and sound quality of these drivers any way to get the same quality in linux and help would be appreciated thanks a lot



no loskoss.  maybe check out this realtek alsa driver for linux or ask the alsa folks
Alan F's modded DCH drivers are for Windows only


----------



## furquim (Sep 9, 2022)

I've been trying to install this for a while now, but I can't get Dolby Atmos for Games installed no matter what I do. Can anybody help me with this?


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 9, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> from where exactly (I mean the "source" or site of the 6.0.9397.1 drivers, BetoWender)?
> 
> at least pal1000 has a 6.0.9397.1 driver of his own from his github page w/ a separate download for Realtek Audio Console app v1.39.278.0 [but recently there was a 1.39.279.0 version available that I got from the store rg adguard net site]
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I am happy to report that I got myself a Creative Sound Blaster Z SE sound card and have DTS Connect: DTS Neo: PC working via analog. There are options in the Sound Blaster Command software and it was just plug and play. The audio quality is heavenly and I have never heard this quality of audio through any onboard solution out there.
I have an ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger and a Maximus X Hero, both high end motherboards and even those Supreme FX solutions with ESS Sabre DACs fail to beat the discrete sound card. The difference has been day and night.


----------



## BetoWender (Sep 10, 2022)

Hi guys, Drivers : 6.0.9403.1 WHQL


----------



## P_G19 (Sep 10, 2022)

Is it possible to add Huawei Histen to the driver?


----------



## Fragbert (Sep 10, 2022)

BetoWender said:


> Hi guys, Drivers : 6.0.9403.1 WHQL


Link?


----------



## GaZw (Sep 10, 2022)

itsakjt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After using AAF DCH drivers for more than 2 years, I am planning to move to external sound card. After countless days and hours of fiddling with multiple drivers by Alan, I was not able to make DTS Connect (Neo PC) work with analog audio of my Maximus X Formula (Realtek S1220A). While Creative software does offer surround sound, the implementation is not as good compared to DTS connect. I would also like to mention that DTS Connect works flawlessly with my ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger motherboard (ALC1150) through analog jacks with the driver 6.0.1.9219 (no longer available in the repository but I have the file downloaded). This same driver misses out on DTS Connect on Maximus X Formula even if I install that with the same options selected (stock UAD with DTS Interactive Decoder selected). If I install the modded DDL/DTS driver, DTS Connect is shown on the Realtek Audio Console but turning it on and off does not make a difference.
> There was one driver with which DTS Connect worked flawlessly on the Maximus X Formula and that is a very old driver from a file named "RealtekDriver_2019_03_01" having 6.0.1.8642 driver that I found somewhere on the Internet. However, possibly due to some other issue, there was very high CPU and memory usage for audio_dg which seems to be a common problem with that driver.
> ...


one of the best drivers 92.19, i remember installing the legacy control panel realtek and I got this


----------



## pipes (Sep 10, 2022)

Good Evening, i have a problem with alc4080, I can't enable dts on this audio chip.
Who can help me?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 11, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9403.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2329
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## canucker (Sep 11, 2022)

happy with previous release,however can i please get clarified about this
the *AAF DCH Optimus Audio - Tweak Tool
where do i find this after install!!*


----------



## X3NN (Sep 12, 2022)

X3NN said:


> Is it possible to get a new build with APO3 Sonic Studio? The old versions don't work with win11 for me and I prefer to be able to set different settings app specific (for example sound compressor only for a game) instead of setting it globally with APO4.


Thanks for including it so fast


----------



## loskoss (Sep 12, 2022)

can we please have nahimic mirroring feature aswell it would be really nice to have


----------



## WINTERMUTE (Sep 15, 2022)

I'm having a problem with an error with Creative when opening the program. "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection". The installation is done without any problem, only when opening the program this happens.


----------



## Morning OneDay (Sep 15, 2022)

@AAF OptimusHello,bro pls try,add the usb driver.thanks​


----------



## Username87th (Sep 15, 2022)

Motherboard: ASUS TUF GAMING Z590-PLUS
Onboard Audio: Realtek S1200A codec
Headphones: beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80 Ohm
(Headphones plugged into back green port on motherboard)

Windows 11 Insider Preview 10.0.22622.598 (Beta channel)

I seem to be having issues where, at some random point, the audio is popping/crackling and progressively gets worse (quicker intervals over several minutes) until I disable/enable the sound.
I've uninstalled completely (Using DDU/BC Uninstaller/DriverStoreExplorer in safe mode / normal restarts) multiple times. When I install, I minimally install, only using base drivers and DTS:X.

I don't have any issues using the apps that come with the installer, nor changing options in sound settings. Although, sometimes changing some options removes my "Speakers" option which is my main audio source, so I have to restart the PC for it to come back and work normally.

I've tested using Latencymon for DPC issues, and sound doesn't seem to have any issues. The only thing that spikes at the highest point is nvidia's drivers and only at 500 briefly.

The only fix for this issue is to specifically turn off "Audio Enhancements" from "Device Default Effects" to "Off". The problem goes away. Sometimes I can turn the option off, then on and no issues thereafter.

Assuming I cannot fix the issue..
Two questions:
What does having "Audio Enhancements" set to "Off" do specifically, if I leave it off? Or should it always be on?
Can my motherboard support 80 Ohm without "Audio Enhancements", as I believe the option allows extra signal processing which may be needed for the 80 Ohm version vs the 32 Ohm version.


----------



## Crock_br (Sep 19, 2022)

I´m using AAF Optimus version 10.6.2329.9389 and my audio is LAGGING a lot.... Using only X-Fi MB5 with all other improvements (DTS, Dolby Atmos) DISABLED.

** ALC888 on motherboard.

Can someone give me a help ?


----------



## naaitsab (Sep 20, 2022)

So after some trial and error I've got Dolby Digital Live working on my Gigabyte Z390 AORUS ULTRA so I can remove my current Asus soundcard.

As the instructions are a bit sparse let me write out my steps so others who are struggling can use them. Might also be a good idea to add these steps to the intro post.

1. Download the latest version on Github
2. Download the latest version of "DriverStoreExplorer" on Github using the link in the OP
3. *Disconnect your internet and don't reconnect until done with all reboots*. This is vital on Windows 7 and above. Unless you want to modify all kind of settings to prevent drivers from Windows update.
4. Remove everything from Realtek from 'Programs and Features' (tip: right click on the Windows start menu icon -> run ->type appwiz.cpl)
5. Remove all things Realtek from 'Device Manager', this includes the category 'Audio inputs and outputs' and 'Sound, video and game controllers' and if there 'Audio Processing Objects'. Set the checkbox for 'remove driver/device' if it's there on the popup.
Optional: Reboot
6. Open "DriverStoreExplorer" and remove anything that is related to Realtek Audio. Be careful if you have Realtek network stuff, then check the category. If you get an in use error you probably missed something from the previous step or try a reboot first. Still don't enable your internet.
7. Reboot
8. Start the setup from step 1. Select the things you want. I used the most basic settings by selecting the following:
AAF Optimus Bus Driver​5.1 Digital Audio Feature -> Realtek: DDL/DTS Patched​9. Follow instructions and reboot. You can enable your internet* after* this reboot.
10. Check if you can set Dolby Digital or DTS in your audio settings Advanced tab on your Digital Output. If not follow next steps.
10.1 Open 'AAF DCH Optimus Audio - Tweak Tool'​10.2  Check 'Customized Platform.​10.3 Select Chip Set ICH6 or different if you have something else​10.4 On the 6 textboxes below the Chip Set fill every box with a 0 _Note: this can differ per motherboard so check the thread for other settings._​10.5 Click Save and Reboot​
If you don't see DDL or DTS as an option after the reboot. Go to 'Device Manager' and check under 'Sound, video and game controllers' you see "AAF DCH Optimus Audio". If not Windows has probably reinstalled the stock Realtek drivers over AAF. Then repeat the steps again but also include everything from 'AAF' in the 'Programs and Features' and 'DriverStoreExplorer' steps when removing. Double check your WiFi/Ethernet adapter is disabled in step 3.

If you still don't see DDL or DTS and have verified the correct drivers have loaded post for support here.

And of course massive thanks AAF Optimus to continue providing updates so we can enjoy the most of the stuff we bought.


----------



## Mark Draconian (Sep 23, 2022)

I can't install latest driver (6.0.9403.1) in Windows 11 22H2 stable even after cleaning up everything with DDU or Revo uninstaller, it always keep reverting back to the old 8703.1.
Very annoying.
But this seems Windows fault, it always installed fine with previous versions of the OS.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 23, 2022)

Mark Draconian said:


> I can't install latest driver (6.0.9403.1) in Windows 11 22H2 stable even after cleaning up everything with DDU or Revo uninstaller, it always keep reverting back to the old 8703.1.
> Very annoying.
> But this seems Windows fault, it always installed fine with previous versions of the OS.



Then report this to MS pls


----------



## Mark Draconian (Sep 23, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> Then report this to MS pls


Ok done, i filed a bug issue with Feedback Hub app, but i'm not really sure if Microsoft will give some attention to that. Let's hope they do!


----------



## wilburman (Sep 24, 2022)

canucker said:


> happy with previous release,however can i please get clarified about this
> the *AAF DCH Optimus Audio - Tweak Tool
> where do i find this after install!!*


And @AAF Optimus do we still need to use this tool?



naaitsab said:


> 10.3 Select Chip Set ICH6 or different if you have something else


I've always wondered about that. How do I find my chipset? Using ASUS TUF Gaming Laptop. 

@AAF Optimus , then I also want to try something else, I want to use one of audio connections via my monitor where NVIDIA HD audio connects, but doubt it can convert back to something useful... Can I attach DDL on that instead of NVIDIA and have the others via my Realtek / DTS / laptop jack? 

Using Marley Headphones and Logitech 2.1 speakers...


----------



## gQx (Sep 26, 2022)

naaitsab said:


> So after some trial and error I've got Dolby Digital Live working on my Gigabyte Z390 AORUS ULTRA so I can remove my current Asus soundcard.
> 
> As the instructions are a bit sparse let me write out my steps so others who are struggling can use them. Might also be a good idea to add these steps to the intro post.
> 
> ...


8. Start the setup from step 1. Select the things you want. I used the most basic settings by selecting the following:
AAF Optimus Bus Driver
5.1 Digital Audio Feature -> Realtek: DDL/DTS Patched

It just says full install nothing to select


----------



## Stan215 (Sep 27, 2022)

Mark Draconian said:


> I can't install latest driver (6.0.9403.1) in Windows 11 22H2 stable even after cleaning up everything with DDU or Revo uninstaller, it always keep reverting back to the old 8703.1.
> Very annoying.
> But this seems Windows fault, it always installed fine with previous versions of the OS.


Goto settings and stop automatic updates chose let me pick whate to update restart and you be good


----------



## lightzout (Sep 27, 2022)

furquim said:


> I've been trying to install this for a while now, but I can't get Dolby Atmos for Games installed no matter what I do. Can anybody help me with this?


You may be having an issue with the Microsoft store. I run x64 Win10 Enterprise so i do not use the store and never had anything but problems after trying to install DTS, Atmos and other audio apps within MS store.  Look up ways to "de-bloat" or disable the store (carefully) and use DDU to remove all previous drivers in both audio and gpu in most cases as AMD installs its own hdmi audio either in place of or alongside Optimus AAF.  Take your time and be methodical following directions.  It took me forever but I have Atmos running in "auto-profile" mode when I boot. I output optical signal to a reciever with full 7.1 and the Atmos sound is glorius esp in newer movies.  Most impressive of all is that when I plug in my headset to the Denon receiver while playing games its very good too. Maybe not Soundblaster 720 good for fps but...its free!

Oi Alan!  Wow, 200 pages! I just popped in because AMD released newer driver for my R9 290 card and of course installed its own audio devices etc. I removed them from device manager as they seem to set to default and it was a great reminder of the terrible sound I had until I installed your suite.  Has anyone at Realtek offered you a job yet?  My Asus P9X79 LE is capable of putting out respectable 8-channel sound. Unless you use the last Asus RT drivers. Because this is a windows 8 era mobo running Win10 I never got any MS store or standalone Realtek driver to work until Alan provided his suite and the utility tool which allows the hardware and the audo process to be friends.  Luckily I dont have any close neighbors because I can rock out now.  Big old wooden speakers, thick gauge cable and 5.1/7.1 receivers with hdmi/optical can be found for pretty cheap (or free) in the US.  If your old mobo has an optical outlet and you want to have a real A/V setup for gaming or movies this Realtek drivers solution is a divine blessing for folks who either can't or do not want to spend a fortune on over priced retail consumer electronics.

To anyone frustrated with process, it took me months to dial stuff in. Its not you its windows. But for me it was and is worth the effort.
Not because its free but I even paid for the DTS app and still didnt get it to work. And this ASUS mobo was a $500 flagship model new but only had driver support for two years and is not compatible Asus Suite 3


AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:
> 
> Downloads & Updates Here:
> ...


Do you think the new headphone release wil work with this version of RT?   Model Asus P9X79 LE. I will probably try it out. is the KGA thing related to telnet? I would love to use Creatives stuff for gaming.  Obrigado.

Realtek® ALC892 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Support 192khz / 24bit BD Lossless Sound
- BD Audio Layer Content Protection
- Supports Jack-Detection, Multi-Streaming and
Front Panel Jack-Retasking
- Optical S/PDIF Out port at back I/O

Oi Alan!  Wow, 200 pages! I just popped in because AMD released newer driver for my R9 290 card and of course installed its own audio devices etc. I removed them from device manager as they seem to set to default and it was a great reminder of the terrible sound I had until I installed your suite.  Has anyone at Realtek offered you a job yet?  My Asus P9X79 LE is capable of putting out respectable 8-channel sound. Unless you use the last Asus RT drivers. Because this is a windows 8 era mobo running Win10 I never got any MS store or standalone Realtek driver to work until Alan provided his suite and the utility tool which allows the hardware and the audo process to be friends.  Luckily I dont have any close neighbors because I can rock out now.  Big old wooden speakers, thick gauge cable and 5.1/7.1 receivers with hdmi/optical can be found for pretty cheap (or free) in the US.  If your old mobo has an optical outlet and you want to have a real A/V setup for gaming or movies this Realtek drivers solution is a divine blessing for folks who either can't or do not want to spend a fortune on over priced retail consumer electronics. 

To anyone frustrated with process, it took me months to dial stuff in. Its not you its windows. But for me it was and is worth the effort.
Not because its free but I even paid for the DTS app and still didnt get it to work. And this ASUS mobo was a $500 flagship model new but only had driver support for two years and is not compatible Asus Sonic studio 3. I also never got Creative SB 720 to work longer than a few days even after KGA.  But considering where this effort started and the constant addition of critical missing features like proper SPDIF pass-through functionality for windows and VLCor Foobar2000 that you can set in advanced settings this project has come a long way to help frustrated enthusiasts.  People used to say "mobo audio sucks"


----------



## BetoWender (Sep 27, 2022)

New Drivers : 6.0.9414.1


----------



## DZR982 (Sep 29, 2022)

Hello.

Is this the real Alan Finotty? The reason I ask is because why is the driver packed with a miner?

Please explain this, flagged twice as a packed miner.

VirusTotal - File - 4b3ae3c776dbab3b1740e0f6864fef953bfa842241dcc4d1d740a8a4c4d39902

Used AAF Optimus for years and always checked the drivers with Virustotal and was always clean.

Trying to find the original thread on another forum with alan2000 but I'm sure it was removed, I think Realtek got the whole thread removed, those drivers were always clean on Virustotal.

Such a shame.


----------



## GaZw (Sep 29, 2022)

DZR982 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is this the real Alan Finotty? The reason I ask is because why is the driver packed with a miner?
> 
> ...


I don't know which version you are talking about, I think you failed to provide more information

but the last one is clean. 

Also nobody pays to alan to make this mod, I'm grateful to him because now I have a better sound on my crappy sound board ALC887


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 29, 2022)

DZR982 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is this the real Alan Finotty? The reason I ask is because why is the driver packed with a miner?
> 
> ...



Yes, you're right here


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 29, 2022)

DZR982 said:


> Trying to find the original thread on another forum with alan2000 but I'm sure it was removed, I think Realtek got the whole thread removed, those drivers were always clean on Virustotal.



*Alan Finotty* and *alan2000* are *two different people*; not the same person


----------



## DZR982 (Sep 30, 2022)

Hello and thanks for the replies much appreciated.

First allow me to say I don't want any trouble with your guys or Alan Finotty, the work on AAF is outstanding, please allow me to explain.

So basically my previous Windows version was NT Server based of the WIN8.1 Kernel, it was the perfect OS, blazing fast but did not support DX12, so unfortunately I had to move over to WIN11.

So now on WIN11, I decided to find a newer version of AAF seeing as I had a 2020 version. I tried to locate the original thread for the AAF drivers but could not find the thread online.

Now searching online I found this thread but it only had 12 pages and the thread was started in 2022, here is the link.

AAF Optimus DCH Audio Modded Driver for Windows 10/11 - For ALL HDAUDIO Enumerator Chips | TechPowerUp Forums

So I downloaded the new AAF Optimus driver from the Github link and ran it through VirusTotal seeing as I didn't really trust this new thread with only 12 pages.

So I logged into TechPowerup and landed on this thread which has over 200 pages, I didn't realize this and believed that they maybe an imposter as Alan Finotty, I apologize for the mistake, forgive me.

So you said that Alan Finotty and alan2000 are two separate people? This is strange indeed because I downloaded the AAF Optimus driver from alan2000 Github. I dug out my old laptop and found the actual link to alan2000 in favorites.









						alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release
					

A non-official repository for downloading Realtek High Definition Audio Driver and USB Audio Driver standalone packages which were released from Realtek FTP Server. - alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release




					github.com
				




I was right, the whole thread was removed, this github had a huge list of modded Realtek drivers and I downloaded AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8959.1.exe from there which I still have the installer here.

Checking the signature on the AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8959.1.exe it's Alan Finotty and AAF Publisher so are you sure that Mr Finotty is not also alan2000?

I also attempted the install the AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8959.1.exe on WIN11 but after restarting the unit, the sound driver icon keeps disappearing / re-appearing, its like the driver turns on/off even in the Device Manager. This driver was the best sound I've ever heard from an onboard chip, absolutely magical sound, felt like the high-hats were dancing around the room, the sound was alive.

I also installed the audio driver from the motherboards website and it sounds awful, it's really bad so I would like to find a clean version for the newest version of AAF Optimus if I may ask?

Mr Finotty should start a Patreon, I'm sure many users will support Mr Finotty on Patreon.com for the works on AAF Optimus.

Thanks for reading and hope to speak soon.


----------



## lightzout (Sep 30, 2022)

It is common practice for nefarious coders to bury malwares into other people's work relabel it and so on.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 30, 2022)

DZR982 said:


> Hello and thanks for the replies much appreciated.
> 
> First allow me to say I don't want any trouble with your guys or Alan Finotty, the work on AAF is outstanding, please allow me to explain.
> 
> ...



Yes, Alan2000 has ended of his Work here & on GitHub. But I don't know, why...


----------



## Mark Draconian (Oct 1, 2022)

GaZw said:


> I don't know which version you are talking about, I think you failed to provide more information
> 
> but the last one is clean.
> 
> Also nobody pays to alan to make this mod, I'm grateful to him because now I have a better sound on my crappy sound board ALC887


If you upload the downloaded file in your PC from latest driver, virus total will show you some issues.
But from the Github link it shows that the file is clean.

I'm confused here.


----------



## DZR982 (Oct 3, 2022)

Hello and hope everyone is good.

So I downloaded the last version in the list on Github, AAF DCH Optimus Sound 10.6.2329.9360 (Signed) and ran it through Virustotal which states it's clean, so gave this version a test.

There's some issues with these new versions ie, the equalizer only changes the front left/right speaker on 5.1 surround on the Realtek console window. In order to fix this, I used EqualizerAPO which can individually equalize each speaker, but it doesn't work with the driver?

EqualizerAPO when installed actually removes the equalizer from the Realtek GUI but on the new Realtek Console GUI, the equalizer is still there.

There's also no taskbar icon anymore like the older versions of AAF Optimus, may I ask does anyone have an AAF Optimus driver which uses the Asus Supreme GUI seeing as I have an Asus SupremeFX chip? 



			We'll be back.
		


This has the amplification detection which makes the sound much clearer.

Now the version I used was AAFHDAudioPack-6.0.8959.1 which did not have this GUI, it had the much older Asus GUI, here is a picture.



			https://www.tenforums.com/attachments/sound-audio/295513d1598950935t-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version-2-a-image.png?s=02a3f545fc9ae15c99617ddaa7de7c30
		


But the amplification detection still worked fine on this version, seems that the newer Realtek Console GUI has no amplification detection.

Thanks again and hope to speak soon.


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 6, 2022)

why i can't get the "*advanced*" tab on the *Sonic Studio 3*???


----------



## ingaos (Oct 12, 2022)

hello, i have a problem with DTS after 2-3day i loss activation is there a way to reactivate without reinstalling AFF drivers and creative connect always say no device connected i did use activation generator without successs thank you for help


----------



## Scoty (Oct 12, 2022)

I switch from Ryzen 5000 to Ryzen 7000 and have a "ASUS ROG Strix X670E-E Gaming WIFI" with the Realtek 4080 Sound chip. Which is the best Audio Driver for this Board and Soundchip?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 12, 2022)

Scoty said:


> I switch from Ryzen 5000 to Ryzen 7000 and have a "ASUS ROG Strix X670E-E Gaming WIFI" with the Realtek 4080 Sound chip. Which is the best Audio Driver for this Board and Soundchip?



Naturally the Driver from @AAF Optimus (Alan Finotty)


----------



## wiesshund (Oct 15, 2022)

ingaos said:


> hello, i have a problem with DTS after 2-3day i loss activation is there a way to reactivate without reinstalling AFF drivers and creative connect always say no device connected i did use activation generator without successs thank you for help


open windows store app
go to settings, disable auto updates

that will stop the activation loss

now as far as the reinstall?
you could try, uninstalling the apps

have 7zip extract the exe you downloaded from github
then go in the others\apps\dts folder and try to reinstall it from there

i am not sure if it will work, i dont know if any behind the scenes magic takes place to bind it to the audio
controller or not, worth a shot

in any case disable windows store auto update, or it will keep replacing the apps with new copies


----------



## mccg35 (Oct 15, 2022)

I tried many sound modes on the notebook, active and passive (dts, dolby on/off), but I'm getting a crackling sound on the speaker and I couldn't figure it out.





edit: even with a clean install.


----------



## ingaos (Oct 17, 2022)

wiesshund said:


> open windows store app
> go to settings, disable auto updates
> 
> that will stop the activation loss
> ...


thanks for help; it work perfect now


----------



## M4CH1N3 (Oct 18, 2022)

I've been using Allan's software for some time, in the last one I have a problem that I can't solve, my motherboard is a gigabyte z270XP-sli









						GA-Z270XP-SLI (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




my headset is a Razer Gamer Headset Razer Kraken Multi Platform Green P2

https://www.amazon.com.br/Headset-R...inkCode=df0&hvadid=379708004298&hvpos=&hvnetw =g&hvrand=7305240848448283030&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1001772&hvtargid=pla-892168128713&psc=1

the problem I have is when I use the microphone if I'm listening to music on Spotify or Youtube the sound comes out along with the voice in the microphone and all the sounds from the PC I don't know how to solve it, can anyone help please?

Im using Windows 11 ( All Apps works perfect, Dolby, Nahimic, DTS Sound )


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 21, 2022)

Fragbert said:


> Link?



6.0.9403.1 UAD/DCH for all OEMs (size 11.8MB edition) available from MS Update (first posted Oct. 9 by MS)

Alan F is starting to fall behind the newest versions as pal1000 recently posted a 6.0.9421.1 version of his own on github


----------



## wiesshund (Oct 22, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> 6.0.9403.1 UAD/DCH for all OEMs (size 11.8MB edition) available from MS Update (first posted Oct. 9 by MS)
> 
> Alan F is starting to fall behind the newest versions as pal1000 recently posted a 6.0.9421.1 version of his own on github


They dont work.
Not for DDL/DTS-Live anyways, not on my realtech


----------



## pedro_san (Oct 26, 2022)

Hello my friends, I was looking for a modified realtek s1200a drive to use in windows 11.
I really like using the asus app but it's not working for my motherboard: tuf x570-plus
In windows 11 only the basic driver works, I would like to have at least the equalizer to improve the sound.

Could someone send me the address of the driver ?


------------------
System Information
------------------
      Time of this report: 10/26/2022, 15:02:51
               Operating System: Windows 11 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 22621) (22621.ni_release.220506-1250)
                 Language: Portuguese (Regional Setting: Portuguese)

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Alto-falantes (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&SUBSYS_10438797&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: N/A
             Product ID: N/A
                   Type: N/A
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.0.9088.1 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 21/12/2020 21:00:00, 6005344 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&SUBSYS_10438797&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: N/A
             Product ID: N/A
                   Type: N/A
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.0.9088.1 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 21/12/2020 21:00:00, 6005344 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No


----------



## Lolcat (Oct 29, 2022)

Installed this and there's some crazy audio delay, any tips?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 29, 2022)

install only the effects you want/need
don't stack effects


----------



## Lolcat (Oct 29, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> install only the effects you want/need
> don't stack effects


Sorry could you recommend what I choose for gaming purposes? I ticked Dolby Atmos for Gaming and Creative 720 and it didn't work. Creative app says there's no speaker detected and Dolby atmos does nothing in the spacial menu.


----------



## Snk3 (Oct 29, 2022)

Well, this version I have used got similar results, does it really have virus or just false positives?

VirusTotal - File - fbfbef4d4f0cf1aa61a99d53a072adc5170e8de27ed5fbf902ffef036c1bd60c

This is from an older driver I have here:

VirusTotal - File - fb7a584d37318d9fb6b6170a0f20ef28d19a3dc2146b4d9370004f0a438d0000


----------



## Sadek (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi Alan,
Thank you very much for this latest version, it is working like a charm, with no issue ! 

however, is there an option to separate rear jack (stereo speakers) and front jack (headphone) because now they work simultaneous in same time,
If any option to automatically disable (or mute) rear speakers when front headphone is plugged (like in classic realtek panel ? 
I searched in shortcut AAF DCH Optimus Audio - Tweak Tool, but its like a forest, many many options and i did not know what i have to do...

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## pedro_san (Oct 31, 2022)

pedro_san said:


> Hello my friends, I was looking for a modified realtek s1200a drive to use in windows 11.
> I really like using the asus app but it's not working for my motherboard: tuf x570-plus
> In windows 11 only the basic driver works, I would like to have at least the equalizer to improve the sound.
> 
> ...



Complementing my previous message.
I don't understand English very well and it has many pages with different subjects. I got confused.
I appreciate if anyone can help me or even tell me the download address for the driver.

thank you


----------



## BetoWender (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi, new drivers: 6.0.9421.1!!!


----------



## Net7 (Nov 1, 2022)

Snk3 said:


> Well, this version I have used got similar results, does it really have virus or just false positives?
> 
> VirusTotal - File - fbfbef4d4f0cf1aa61a99d53a072adc5170e8de27ed5fbf902ffef036c1bd60c
> 
> ...


To put it bluntly, VirusTotal is there to HELP you make a decision based on what is available at the time.
If all you have is no-name AV showing flags, there's a high CHANCE there is nothing wrong with a file and its a false positive.
This is especially so when it comes to any days over 0 from the first time it was uploaded/scanned.

Is it an absolute, not at all, but unless you are a programming, reverse engineering expert, chances are you will only know if you wait and wait and wait and wait, ad infinitum

I re-ran all the scans on the links you provided since the old upload was out of date, I also did the release from 2022-09-11 (the latest official), and it also flags the same 2 vendors both times as your older more recent release.





						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com
				



That is TYPICALLY going to be a false positive, especially when you hit 30+ days since release/submission and no major vendor (Microsoft, Kaspersky, Norton, etc etc) has picked it up which is especially rare when it comes to things that are DRIVER related such as this package.

Now, before I go to the dark side, its also important to note that this package was lovingly prepared by OP (ok, he could be RAGE making it I guess) since he found the other solutions lacking, as with ANYTHING that's done by a 3rd party, its not MEANT for those with no experience and with set expectations, thats just reality. With that said, Things included in this package like working Sound/Audio Manipulation software (Sonic Studio, ETC) are PURPOSELY handicapped and locked away by vendors to FORCE you to use what they provide and nothing else, ANY modification of these things are considered an "illegal" (in terms of file edit, not law) modification and almost always flagged by one or more vendor's (even major vendor's false positive flag stuff all the time).
Bottom line with regards to the above, if its not "our way", be prepared to be marked as an enemy, I run so many pieces of software as a PC Technician that flags so many vendors I have stopped caring as long as I got it from a reputable source and there has been no major complaints for an extended period (and this thread is the 2nd thread and already has 200 pages... that should tell you something)

NOW, dark side time: as stated above, there's always the chance something malicious slipped by the major AV vendors, or the modified files are malicious, hell, it could even be the OP didn't know since this is just his tweaks+mods and a compilation of software/tools assembled for end users like myself to make it easier for users to get the full advantage/featureset out of what they already paid for without being locked in.

Do I think this is the case, no, but welcome to being Human, keep an eye out for weirdness, check back in 3 months on the same file (not newer though do check that as well), chances are, false positives will drop off or at least, not change in number.

If your ever worried, have a backup of important data!


EDIT: Unrelated to the above, please keep in mind OP lists Brazil as home country, they are currently going through major elections, I am sure hes aware of the new release's but is busy otherwise, relax, the spice will flow soon (TM), also, it was just his birthday  Happy (late) Birthday!


----------



## Snk3 (Nov 1, 2022)

Net7 said:


> To put it bluntly, VirusTotal is there to HELP you make a decision based on what is available at the time.
> If all you have is no-name AV showing flags, there's a high CHANCE there is nothing wrong with a file and its a false positive.
> This is especially so when it comes to any days over 0 from the first time it was uploaded/scanned.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, but I had to ask. I'm using a version from august and I really like how it turns my ALC1220 "from water to wine". I'm using EqualizeAPO/Hesuvi with Sound Blaster Connect 2 from this package, flawless.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Nov 4, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9403.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2329
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> ...



Hi, Alan!
I saw, that you were no longer active the last Time... What's up with you?


----------



## Hexality (Nov 5, 2022)

Does this modded for realtek only have upmix from stereo to 5.1 (Speaker Fill)?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Nov 5, 2022)

Hexality said:


> Does this modded for realtek only have upmix from stereo to 5.1 (Speaker Fill)?



Probably not, but for this I recommend "HeSuVi"


----------



## fjskmdl (Nov 6, 2022)

Could someone tell me if there is any way to further increase the maximum soundvolume?
Im using windows 10 and realtek ACL1200 sound chipset

I also experienced alot of audio lag when gaming. Is there a way that i can fix that?


----------



## GaZw (Nov 6, 2022)

fjskmdl said:


> Could someone tell me if there is any way to further increase the maximum soundvolume?
> Im using windows 10 and realtek ACL1200 sound chipset
> 
> I also experienced alot of audio lag when gaming. Is there a way that i can fix that?


One of the best free applications for increasing volume FX Sound,  sometimes i use it together with DTS









						Boost Volume and Sound Quality on Your PC - FxSound
					

This new software boosts sound quality, volume, clarity and bass on your PC. FxSound will make your audio jump out of your speakers.




					www.fxsound.com


----------



## Hexality (Nov 6, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> Probably not, but for this I recommend "HeSuVi"


too much latency as it uses voicemeeter as the main device apparently


----------



## Mark Draconian (Nov 7, 2022)

Hexality said:


> too much latency as it uses voicemeeter as the main device apparently


That voicemeeter method is outdated, it's in the HeSuVi Wiki. So you can use either VB cable or other method such as hi fi cable with asio.

But you can also apply Equalizer Apo + HeSuVi in this modded driver here from Alan. That's what i always did, i use it with Realtek configured to 7.1, and in this way i just have to install APO and HeSuVi and i don't think i have any latency here.


----------



## Hexality (Nov 7, 2022)

Mark Draconian said:


> That voicemeeter method is outdated, it's in the HeSuVi Wiki. So you can use either VB cable or other method such as hi fi cable with asio.
> 
> But you can also apply Equalizer Apo + HeSuVi in this modded driver here from Alan. That's what i always did, i use it with Realtek configured to 7.1, and in this way i just have to install APO and HeSuVi and i don't think i have any latency here.


afaIk, HeSuVi only works correctly for Headphones/Headsets, not Home Theaters.
Tried here and it refuses to give sound to the center channel.

Anyways, already found something that actually works for home theaters.
Thanks everyone.

Here for anyone who may need
itsalic/StereoToSurroundUpmixer: Adaptive Stereo to 5.1 Surround Upmixer (github.com)


----------



## BetoWender (Nov 9, 2022)

New Drivers 6.0.9430.1 !


----------



## Kraven (Nov 14, 2022)

Is there any support DTS/DD Encode for Realtek USB devices to the S/PDIF port as yet? HDMI is not an option for me.

This would be using the 6.3.9600.xxxx drivers.


----------



## pedro_san (Nov 14, 2022)

I still couldn't install this driver on my tuf x570-plus - acl1200 motherboard, I'm using windows 11.
For now I'm using the FX Sound app to get the sound equalizer.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 19, 2022)

Not sure what Alan is doing these days, I would guess he's on a break of some kind. It's possible the changes in Win11 are making it hard for Alan, and his files (older than Win11).
I can tell you the audio quality from the Realtek APO differs very little, and most of the time, the other files (DTS, Nahimic, so on) don't change in Alans pack.

*6.0.9414.1 +, *can be better or worse depending on the version you already have, don't stress over it.

====

Personally I am waiting for new hardware, 15 channel SPDIF (current consumer standard), analogue is dead to me, rofl.


----------



## prodigal son (Nov 20, 2022)

DriverVer=11/08/2022，HP 6.0.9437.1
Code:


			http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/driver/drvs/2022/11/0eb92862-8643-41fe-a5ef-0f76790349e2_246718b9b9b821c7894a901d9ebc793d4062be31.cab


----------



## raptori (Nov 21, 2022)

Hello everyone, I have some kind of problem I can't make my back panel recognize my audio device as headphone , it's always "front speaker out" and thus the volume is relatively low in my headphones on the other hand I don't want to plug my headphone into the front jack.

My MB is Z690 Tomahawk 
sound is Realtek® ALC4080 Codec 

Do you have any recommendation ? changing the driver to what version or install a mod ?


----------



## MichiW (Nov 22, 2022)

Do i still have to remove all old stuff or does the installer do it himself?


----------



## WebDove (Nov 23, 2022)

I am checking the status of the Realtek USB Audio functions for this package.  
Does rear panel spdif support DTS:x home theatre and/or dolby atmos for home theatre operation for the ACL408x chips on the Asus z690 series?


----------



## seschaum (Nov 24, 2022)

raptori said:


> Hello everyone, I have some kind of problem I can't make my back panel recognize my audio device as headphone , it's always "front speaker out" and thus the volume is relatively low in my headphones on the other hand I don't want to plug my headphone into the front jack.
> 
> My MB is Z690 Tomahawk
> sound is Realtek® ALC4080 Codec
> ...


That's not planned to be used that way - ALC chips always have only 1 HF-out (amped) - and this is most/always Front-Out

So you have to live with that ... and maybe connect the HF to the proper Front-Out...

I got the same board... so!


----------



## Joymaxx (Nov 25, 2022)

Hi. I have ASUS Z690 TUF Gaming D4, ALC887. Everything works fine except Sound Blaster Connect 2, and despite enabling DTS in the Realtek menu, I still don't get full surround sound on my desktop. Bass management works fine. Do I need to do anything else to enjoy full surround sound on my desktop?










Edit:





I try KGA Automation Config, set license to 360, reset PC and now Sound Blaster Connect 2 work perfectly! Now i have a real 5.1 surround on my pulpit!!! Equalizer APO and VST plugin work to!! Thank for big work bro!!


----------



## dfctr (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi,

Have an ASUS Z370-E Gaming paired to a Samsung HW-Q60R Soundbar via SPDIF.
A bit time ago I managed to use DD Live / DTS using your drivers. However, it is not working with these new ones.
I'm using Windows 10 Pro 22H2. 
Please advice. Dolby Digital Live or DTS does not show when installed.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Nov 30, 2022)

Anyhow I'm thinking about Alan, he could look here again... :-/


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 9, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> Anyhow I'm thinking about Alan, he could look here again... :-/



not sure what has happened to Alan F since it's been almost 3 months since he last released his modded driver (the 9403 version was released in early Sept. 2022)


----------



## brot (Dec 11, 2022)

Hey guys! Could someone explain what the "Original installer" is for? Do I need to install it ? I installed the zip from Github for now.


----------



## Fragbert (Dec 12, 2022)

New UAD drivers, 6.0.9450.1 (Asrock)





						Realtek HD Audio (UAD) Drivers Version R2.8x (9450.1) WHQL
					

Windows 10/11




					www.station-drivers.com


----------



## skeptik (Dec 13, 2022)

garzacorporations said:


> Hello, my windows 11 is revering back time to time to official realtek instead of staying on AAF. Any suggestion to avoid it?


I had the same issue as you, even in both windows 10/11. Here's how i managed to solve it or partially solve it...

Enable the "Do not include drivers with Windows Updates" in the Windows Update section of group policy editor (gpedit.msc).
Before i install AAF i did a full install of any drivers needed from windows update untill i made sure that they are'nt anymore drivers needed to install, then i enabled the "Do not include drivers with Windows Updates" in gpedit. I had no more of the reverting realtek issue after that.

Hope this helps, thanks.


----------



## wilburman (Dec 21, 2022)

skeptik said:


> I had the same issue as you, even in both windows 10/11. Here's how i managed to solve it or partially solve it...
> 
> Enable the "Do not include drivers with Windows Updates" in the Windows Update section of group policy editor (gpedit.msc).
> Before i install AAF i did a full install of any drivers needed from windows update untill i made sure that they are'nt anymore drivers needed to install, then i enabled the "Do not include drivers with Windows Updates" in gpedit. I had no more of the reverting realtek issue after that.
> ...



Yeah, the bitch is resetting or recovering a Windows, then you must do it all again. Quite a pain, also when Windows decide to install your AMD drivers and AMD and ASUS apps also suggest Windows drivers upon which Adrenalin stops working, so have uninstalled them AMD and whatever else of AMD that got installed via Windows and just carry on until you find the correct order of removal and install... And then AAF and then maybe SteelSeries GG app, the latest broken a games' sound again with media addition, but otherwise the recent SSGG drivers and app kinda worked not too badly...

I use Winaero for a long time now, much easier than decyphering group policy editor, but @garzacorporations maybe a better option here for you would another much worthy tool, which will help with removing any Realtek drivers fully and responsibly as well. DDU, which will have the Windows driver update setting disabled and also useful to enable it again once needed as mentioned by @skeptik

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.5.9 [ Direct to DL page - https://www.guru3d.com/files-get/display-driver-uninstaller-download,1.html ]
Download Winaero Tweaker [ Direct DL - https://winaero.com/downloads/winaerotweaker.zip ]

My thoughts are with Alan @AAF Optimus and trust / hope that he's ok and all well. Hope it's a break, but retirement would also be good considering the alternatives...

Merry XMAS ALL!


----------



## SashaElfXp (Dec 23, 2022)

Someone has the download link for the latest version of this project in which you could install the audio control panel legacy? the version I used was the 9285 but is not working well in windows 11 and I do not like the new drivers with the universal audio control panel as it is not compatible with all current motherboards or at least those like mine I use the x570 aorus elite wifi


----------



## Zonder (Dec 25, 2022)

SashaElfXp said:


> Someone has the download link for the latest version of this project in which you could install the audio control panel legacy? the version I used was the 9285 but is not working well in windows 11 and I do not like the new drivers with the universal audio control panel as it is not compatible with all current motherboards or at least those like mine I use the x570 aorus elite wifi


This version works for me personally correctly.








						AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9219.1 Realtek Mod by AlanFinotty En
					

Скачать AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9219.1 Realtek Mod by AlanFinotty [En] бесплатно через торрент на компьютер на русском языке




					torrents-soft.net


----------



## SashaElfXp (Dec 25, 2022)

Zonder said:


> This version works for me personally correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want any version that is above the 9285 and still has the legacy audio panel if the 9285 gave me problems the one you just passed me will also because it is an older version than the previous one but thanks for trying to help if you have the link to a version a little higher than the 9285 and is before Alan removed the legacy control panel would be nice.


----------



## Jorgeapp (Dec 30, 2022)

hey guys you know recently i installed Atlas OS 20H2 and everything is working fine and im trying to use AAF Optimus driver's but don't know why the app instant crash when i try to open it... both Realtek and Dolby app... any idea?


----------



## SashaElfXp (Dec 31, 2022)

Someone has the 9285 driver that can send it to me? I can not find it anywhere on the internet and that is just the one that the windows audio enhancements worked and did not sound distorted or far all other drivers later than that have problems or flatly do not have the control panel legacy ....


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 1, 2023)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9452.1*
USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2347
MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## wilburman (Jan 1, 2023)

AAF Optimus said:


> *GO TO 1st PAGE*
> *ENJOY!!! *



Holy cow! It's Alan! Merry merry holidays dude and an amazing 2023! Thanks a million again for this outstanding work


----------



## Jorgeapp (Jan 2, 2023)

Jorgeapp said:


> hey guys you know recently i installed Atlas OS 20H2 and everything is working fine and im trying to use AAF Optimus driver's but don't know why the app instant crash when i try to open it... both Realtek and Dolby app... any idea?


Happy new year, by the way i manage to fix the problem mentioned above, basically connect to internet search for windows update and activate windows in my case because was a clean installation.

Also guys someone knows the difference between 
Dolby Atmos
Dolby Atmos Speakers System
Dolby Atmos for Gaming

visually all are the same and i tested the first 2 and there is no change in audio equalizer and the last one never installed properly...


----------



## wilburman (Jan 3, 2023)

Jorgeapp said:


> Also guys someone knows the difference between
> Dolby Atmos
> Dolby Atmos Speakers System
> Dolby Atmos for Gaming
> ...


I believe if your system can use anyone, Dolby Atmos for Gaming is the latest and also would make sense if you game. Others I think only really  usefull if you actually have 5.1 speaker setup, but I might be wrong. Just remember Dolby Atmos for Gaming works for me and Alan once replied to similar question of person not knowing but not too fussed either and advised to just go with the Dolby Atmos for Gaming.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 3, 2023)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB*
> HD AUDIO DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.9452.1*
> USB AUDIO DRIVER VERSION *6.3.9600.2347
> MORE DETAILS IN GITHUB
> ...



Hi, Alan! Even we can see a newest Release from you, also I must say, that you've been very strongly missed in this Time. What were wrong so long with you?


----------



## SashaElfXp (Jan 3, 2023)

Metal-Tom said:


> Hi, Alan! Even we can see a newest Release from you, also I must say, that you've been very strongly missed in this Time. What were wrong so long with you?


Do you have the drivers between version 9285 to 9314? I am really looking for those drivers because the versions I have are distorted and have a cheap sound simulating 3D sound and I do not see the option to remove the virtualization already poor inside the app and also in the properties of the sound adapter and in sound enhancements and nothing. nothing really I feel frustrated for not finding the solution and only the old legacy drivers had helped me with this but I reformatted the computer and did not save them anywhere else and I regret I have since December 24 asking for it in this forum and no one helps me or sends me a link I do not know why


----------



## zrorz (Jan 4, 2023)

SashaElfXp said:


> Do you have the drivers between version 9285 to 9314? I am really looking for those drivers because the versions I have are distorted and have a cheap sound simulating 3D sound and I do not see the option to remove the virtualization already poor inside the app and also in the properties of the sound adapter and in sound enhancements and nothing. nothing really I feel frustrated for not finding the solution and only the old legacy drivers had helped me with this but I reformatted the computer and did not save them anywhere else and I regret I have since December 24 asking for it in this forum and no one helps me or sends me a link I do not know why


I already replied to your direct message a few days ago... and uploaded 9305, did that one not work?

Here is what i sent to you

Once extracted, the driver file size should be 554,849KB
SHA-256= 6bc05fc196d51887db4784f0eaadc2c0aefc1391239fbd26d4b26bac56a33e60
Part 1





						AAFOptimusAudioPack9305.part1.rar
					

Zippyshare.com - Free File Hosting




					www74.zippyshare.com
				



Part 2





						AAFOptimusAudioPack9305.part2.rar
					

Zippyshare.com - Free File Hosting




					www74.zippyshare.com


----------



## SashaElfXp (Tuesday at 5:48 PM)

I have a month requesting that if anyone has legacy drivers between version 9285 and 9334 please pass them on to me any would be fine none of the current Alan drivers work for me please someone help me.


----------



## Fragbert (Tuesday at 8:13 PM)

6.0.9464.1 now out


----------



## SashaElfXp (Tuesday at 11:13 PM)

zrorz said:


> I already replied to your direct message a few days ago... and uploaded 9305, did that one not work?
> 
> Here is what i sent to you
> 
> ...


I tried your version but it doesn't work for me all versions before 9305 worked correctly but after 9285 it worked if you have the same 9285/9289 I would appreciate it


----------



## mccg35 (Yesterday at 5:52 PM)

hi,

i clean and with default settings installed aaf optimus driver. after couple of minutes of the music play, buzzing and crackling sound coming from speaker.

device is *Aspire A715-42G*.


----------

